# Sticky  Poetry and Prose..The Surreal Snake..



## Hudson

The darkness wrapped tightly around him like a blanket, concealing him from the eyes of guards and creatures alike. The full moon seemed to burn down… no… to soothe those it shined down upon, belying the imminent danger that was posed to them. This was the time, Kerrick thought. This was the time when he was strongest. And when he was strong, kingdoms fell, and their kings shivered in fear, wishing for the deeper darkness of a moonless night.

He hopped into the courtyard, his padded feet making little noise. Moonlight shot through him, making his body a mere shimmer to their eyes. He could feel the magic beating down on his flesh, like ten suns. Eyes of cold grey swept the courtyard, observing the movements of the guards with trained efficiency. They were on edge. As they should be. Tonight their king was sentenced to die. The Elders had spoken, and declared his demise. It had been as good as finished as soon as it left their lips. 

He slithered like a serpent to the face of the castle wall. Fingers dug into the crumbling mortar, his well-conditioned muscles bringing him steadily higher. The ground grew small beneath him and the clanking, obnoxious sound of armor grew faint as the winds picked up in proportion to his altitude. Climbing was second nature to him. It had always made him feel free. There was something about exploring that third dimension that so many wrongfully assumed was out of humankinds reach. No barrier was immune to his reach. At least, that’s what he felt at this moment. No tyrant was safe. The fourth dimension… human cruelty. No, they could never conquer that limitation. There would always be work for men like him, always corrupted men for the Order to hunt. Every full moon, they swept the nations of their refuse.

Leaving one hand entrenched in the wall, he leaned back, taking in the balcony that extended from the King’s room. It was situated across from him, about fifteen feet from his perch. Kerrick let his eyes close, and let the moonlight bear down upon him… He felt his veins grow thick with the magic of it. His transparency faded as he redirected its power for other uses.

He willed an explosion of power, his muscles straining as he launched himself from the wall, hurtling the distance that separated them. He landed softly, betwixt his two sentries. The king was wise to place them there, but it would not be enough.

One of them turned.. “What…” Kerrick’s fingers flashed forward, his expression grim as he crushed the man’s windpipe. The other’s eyes widened… Kerrick watched as he sucked in a gasp, preparing to call for aid. His eyes struggled to focus on the assassins’ obscure form. He must work quickly.

Allocating more strength to his body, he darted around behind him with inhuman speed, clasping a hand over his mouth as he endeavored to break his neck. The man managed to bite painfully down on his palm. Kerrick grimaced, but finished the job with a sickening crack. He had only emitted a muffled bellow.

Gently, Kerrick let him slip to the floor. All of this killing seemed almost slow motion to him, now, after so many years. He was one of the best. There were those that would have frowned on his technique however. Conservative windbags. They always forgot that it was the threat of force that allowed them to maintain order, that their Order was a sword. Deathly silent it was, but a sword nonetheless.

Allowing Luna’s essence to return to his transparency, he once more faded from sight, flexing his slightly injured hand. He could feel the blood dripping from his pointer finger, forming visible drops on the cold granite. His instructors would have called it sloppy. He himself was still undetected, and would clean it before he had gone.

Sharp ears picked up the even breath of the king. Kerrick walked in, silent as the night, watching the fat despot slumber. He had waited so long for this moment. The Elders had insisted on political pressure for far too long, in his opinion. They had known Fiona’s son before he took the throne. It surprised no one that he was immoral and paranoid. His paranoia is justifiable, but it would not be necessary, but for his crimes.

Without a scrap of guilt or hesitance, Kerrick picked up a pillow, and covered the man's face. In death, no one had money, no one had power, or titles. He was just another man.


----------



## Surreal Snake

jem hadar


The Jeweled Trojan Mask
Your Sword..RighTeousness
The Medieval monsTer
Two Eyed Space Cyclops
The Muses Weep for You


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gemini Mask


The Twin Scorpians
The sonneTs red sTare
Gemini Ocean Eyes
I Miss You


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wonderful


Some Kind of Gemini
The Moons Silver Tears
The Double Snake Of Medusa
The Twin SerpenTs
The Bouncing Faery
The Seasons Spices
ChocolaTe Kisses for You


----------



## Surreal Snake

My Friends


The Seasons Rejoice for You
I See Your evoluTion of Fibonacci
The Reason and inTuiTion
expand daily
The Lack of Consequence
inspiring


----------



## Lokkye

The Leviathan

Hellbound is I
The sea storm rages
The rain drops down
In my crew mate's faces
A semblance of bravery

Hellbound are they
A elephantine tail lashed forth
The boat hewed in half
The monster's grotesque face
Blasts out of the water

The storm rages
Thunder roars
The Leviathan devours us all


----------



## skycloud86

Ever present daydream paintings
Vivid colours on the mental box
Creating the unique, an hidden art,
Sweet strains of music flow as,
Like every time the shutters fall,
The night sky flows above in silence,
The creation of a mystic self.


----------



## SpaceCadette

I have known Great Love.
the Collective Love - Universal through you,
brown eyed boy whom I call home.
Saturated in the essence of truth
and nothingness that consumes.
There is only everything.
I touch you. I touch the Universe.
I kiss you and kiss in sweet absence of nothing
less than that which is.
I am lost by what I have found
and through this shall I see.
Here I am. But here is not.
So, I am.

My friend, love is an artform
slightly removed from its element.
One may ask - well what does this mean?
I've made it up,
but it shall be
from now on.

My friends laugh at me
and speak cruel of my Great Love.
they say it has changed me
and
I am.
I am passion never to be resolved.
I am a survivor drenched with God.
I am known.
I am presence.
I only exist here. completely.
Never has already been.
tomorrow was reviewed
and yesterday might hurt like hell.
but I welcome you
to join me in forever. to disappear
as though we ever existed.

I thought I knew fear.
I met myself.
I said, "Do not fear me sweet child,
for I am all consuming Love, and
duality has no presence here."
and fear no longer knew existence.
I hurt because I thought I had lost
something of Value.
Speculation.
I fell into the Earth.
Whole.
hurt found fear in obliteration.
It's funny, remembering something
that does not exist.​​


----------



## Scruffy

> I was awake in my bed, in an impossible sleep position (facing the door but with my left part of my body, my set up does not allow left side and door). Suddenly, I feel a strong sharp pain in my left cheek/jaw (the impact felt like a pillow, with the force of a go kart). My dream logic had thought that someone has broken into the house. With my messed up jaw I managed to mumble out a “what’s going on, what’s happening?”.
> _
> The pain was was actual, long after waking, I would rub my cheek to make sure there was no lump._
> 
> I feel someone looking over my jaw/cheek, and they appear to be applying stitches to the inside of my mouth. I mumbled a “what’s going on” to the “Doctor”. The doctor replied to me in a whsipering tone with a “there aren’t humans here”. I grew frightened at that point, but reassured myself that at least I had the Dr. with me.
> 
> _The doctors presence was known, but I did not see him visually. I could feel the rope and even the friction of the stitches in my cheek._
> 
> I realized something with my dream logic, (if humans aren’t here, why is there a doctor?). So I ask him: “”wait, why are you here?” The doctor then coldly replies: “I’m not human”, at that point my left arm is seized by many hands. I feel many, many mouths biting on my arm, but no pain.
> 
> _They looked like white faced children, red beady eyes, and a very smooth nose. Again, I couldn’t “see” them in the visual sense, but I saw them in my minds eye. I knew their presence._
> 
> I looked up at the window while my arm was being gnawed, I saw a silvery/gray object in the sky, lit like a moon. I managed to muster the strength, I brought my arm to my face and pried my eyelids open to wake up.
> 
> _The silver object was interesting, rather than a UFO, or any object. It was an idea, a subjective and intangible thought. The physical manifestation of a thought/feeling/idea._


Not really a story, but I figure why not contribute something. It's a nightmare.


----------



## Vaka

Surreal Snake said:


> Turn it
> 
> 
> I Will WriTe for EterniTy
> She AccepTs my Words
> Plays wiTh my Muses


I really like this one


----------



## MonieJ

Hm well it's not my best but eh :

I have seen all types of emotion 
come and go but,the one that stays by my side is
anger, it was there when my dad wasn’t,
it came to comfort me when I lost a dear friend 
to stupidity and it’s there now always holdin my
hand and luckily God has his hand over my mouth 
most of the time, cause this tongue of mine is sharp
and has been known to draw blood​
:blushed::wink::happy:


----------



## Surreal Snake

Serial Killer sonneT(LoVe Monkey No.78)


Her Bones Dance in the Pot
The CarroTs Nearly Done
The Onions Jealous
They Have noT Caused His Tears 
The Killer Picks His Ass
Its Hairs DieTers Evil Tails
Dark Muses Who Never BaThe
The Evil Pig Musses
The Serial Killers Choice
Susans LiTTle Girl Eyes bob and weave the Wooden Spoon
DieTer in His Scorpian Rage
Pours The Chili Peppers unTil She Blinks
The Valkyries Wail Their Lonely Schrill
Medusa sTares


----------



## nallyha

What happened?

I took a walk through the forest today. It was hardly a forest anyway
- the trees were few, the animals were-none! 
What happened? Where did the creations go?

I took a walk by the beach today. I wondered if i were in the right place
" Was this the same beach i walked on as a child"?.......
Sink, littered and bare?
What happened? what initiated such grotesque changes?

I took a walk by the River today. 
I dare not drink from it this time! The water flowing with waste.
And the noise from the factory nullified my chance of having a
tranquil time hanging by there.

Oh boy, where else can i go?......
I wonder if that's what the birds and animals thought, when their 
homes were destroyed. I wonder if that's what the fishes, plankton.....
and the rest of nature's blessings thought....
when pollution was the unwelcome guest in their homes, their place.


Nature seems to be swallowed up in ignorant
progression of technological advancement.
Oh, but woe unto us, for we will pay the price and to think again.....
We are paying the price for destroying nature.
For there exist in this time no pure water, no fresh air.


----------



## nallyha

Life is living all you Learn

Listen to learn. learn to listen.
The wise thinks, so think and you'll be wise.

Reflect before you act.
Act before it's too late.
Don't follow every philosophy you hear. they are of two types; 
Fallacies: Carefully worded to hypnotize your common sense.
Truth: Ones that you would have known if you were paying more attention to life.

Thinking outside the box first requires thinking about what's inside the box-How can you think about what's outside the box if you don't know what's already inside the box??

The optimist never says " The glass is Half full or half empty, only halved!- because that way it's always full.
Picture a glass half full or half empty. Now cut off that unoccupied part , isn't the glass now full??
There is no difference between the half empty or half full glass- commensalism! 

Paranoia isn't always bad- it builds lots of people's self esteem:wink:
Trouble is, it builds it up too much!


----------



## Surreal Snake

The sTraiTs of Gemini


The Knot of eTerniTy
Alexander The Great
You could noT unTie 
You CuT iT To Pieces wiTh Your Sword
The Jeweled Silver SerpenT
He biTes The Roped Riddle
The monsTer siTs and sTares
QuieTly It sweaTs and Bleeds
The Hairs no longer omniscienT
They Become ancienT
Alexanders Kiss is Cruel
The King sweaTs on the Silver Mamba
His sTrokes...Sexual


----------



## Hudson

I feel like a performance artist on a street corner. Forgive me the pretention that whatever I do here is art. It’s a pretention I embrace, and which no one has the power to take from me. I suspect you would be the last of those who would try. I can see that you value the art of these things that we read, the culmination of the evolution of language. We form abstractions of ideas out of words that, by themselves, lose something of the totality of the object they describe in translation. When we string the words together, hopefully they regain that which they have lost. So please, toss a quarter in my hat.

I wrote some of this when I was stoned. You have been warned.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-Extend your thoughts to a trancendant thought-structure. Neuron communication is staccato. This thought-structure is analog.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-I just got home from work. I’m sitting here idly, on the couch smoking weed. I am beginning to wonder about the intensity of my emotion. How can we be certain ours is as intense as another’s. Even if we analyze the quantity of released neurotransmitters, is their not also a different brain process that controls perception? By this I mean, we all view the world differently, and in the same way, we may feel the effects of neurotransmitters differently. This confirms the validity of questioning our so called ‘equal emotional capacity’ with a particular person. And truly, we cannot know without some element of telepathy, for we are all alone in our minds. Company is an illusion. And in this way our only connections with others are the mutual recognition of the lonely state of our consciousness.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-Sweat drips into my eyes and I begin to blink rapidly to avoid the comparatively minor annoyance. The mosquitos buzz in my ear, drowned out only by my deep, heaving breaths. Muscles ache and burn, arms stiffly locked in front of me to balance the canoe perched on my weary shoulders. Even so, my conditioning has served me well. My eyes are steeled with cold determination. The blood pounding in my ears, curiously in time with my heavy footfalls, deafens my wandering mind into a singular focus of will. I stumble clumsily over a boulder in my path, and struggle to recover.

The shore of the lake reveals itself, and I smile breathlessly. Never in all my fifteen years had I seen such a welcome sight! As my hiking boots break the shallow surface, I heave the aluminum burden from my shoulders with a sigh and watch it smack the surface with all the pent up violence of my previous journey. The release of my shoulders sets off an aching, satisfying pain in my back. As I let my sweat-drenched body fall into the surf, I smile to myself. I remember that legendary coaches famous words to his players. ‘But I believe that any mans finest hour, his greatest fulfillment to all he holds dear, is that moment when he works his heart out for a good cause, and he lies exhausted on the field of battle; victorious.’

As the cold rapidly seeped through my clothes and washed away my exhaustion, the presence of heaven and hell in nature became apparent. I waited for my comrades to arrive, content in the satisfaction of my accomplishment. I bathed not in water. No, I was baptized in victory.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-	Meresankh stood against the wall, motionless, eyes of vibrant blue closed in feigned sleep. Wires lined her scalp, transmitting currents, manipulating her brainwaves. The Archon spoke in his ethereal voice. “She cannot touch, or see, or hear. But, she is… conscious. Her sensual faculties cannot be allowed to interfere with the integration.” Alexander faced her but a few feet away, in a similar position, about to go under as she had. “I will wait for you to enter the same state of mind before I join your spinal chords.” A plastic tube snaked along the floor between them. Synthesized neurons, and a transfer of certain vital proteins. “You are both type O, thank the fates.” The sage tapped studiously away at a lighted panel. The red glow illuminated his grizzled features in the eerily dim enclosure. “The proteins will unlock the modification that has occurred in you, I think. Anyway, it must be done.”

His eyes flickered back to her, studying the slackened frown upon her tanned visage. She was lovely. _What is she thinking, if she is conscious? What can go through a mind, in the midst of impenetrable blackness… My blackness was filled with a dream. She has not the mercy of her fantasies. How does she handle the stark reality of having no escape, caught with the undeniable reality of her existence alone. There are no distractions of the world for her now._ “What will happen… in our minds. You say that we will be… connected.”

“Yes, there is no other way. Now, be quiet. There is no more time.” Suddenly he was plunged into the silence. And there was only his mind, then he knew how she felt. He did not feel him tapping into his nerves. He did not feel the proteins flowing from his body and into hers. But then, at once, he felt her.

Her memories poured into him, and his into hers. Their minds were violently thrown together in a mash up of dream and memory and idea. They were not one, no… but they experienced directly each of the memories from the others perspective, soaking in the totality of the others emotion in the action. There were distinctly two points of awareness, but they shared the framework within which that point wandered. The network-housing of their brain matter had converged into one. Had they eyes, they would have stared in wonder, at the sum total of the others personality.


----------



## Surreal Snake

I am So Impressed With The Creative Level Here!Yowsa!


----------



## Tragic

a drop for the ocean
words for dreams
desire for more
our life a prison
:sad:


----------



## Surreal Snake

*..*



Tragic said:


> a drop for the ocean
> words for dreams
> desire for more
> our life a prison
> :sad:





ExcellenT!I Loved it!:happy:


----------



## Surreal Snake

exisTence


The Dead weighT
The Anvil of Life
Vice of inTuiTion
Thinking CaTerpillars
BuTTerfly BeauTy


----------



## Surreal Snake

LacTose


I sTrangle the Screaming BuTTerfly
I Snap Her Neck Quickly
I Love Her


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fool's Gold


The lacTaTing BuTTerfly
Her BreasTs Full and Deep
I see your CleopaTrian Eyes BuTTerfly Babe
The Gemini Sandunes sTare
Medusa Blinks


----------



## IncredibleMouse

Dentist Part 2

The symphony had come to a pleasing cadence as The Dentist carefully polished each extraction and placed them into a glass jar. He sat down in front of his rusty Underwood. The embossed keys were thick with grime. After adjusting his glasses slightly, he punched in a date and a name. The label got smeared with dirt and blood as he slid his hand over it, affixing it to the jar. A drop of blood landing caught his attention. It was pooling on the floor just beneath the wooden operating table. He needed to get the body moved so that it could be ready for disposal, but first, he admired his faceless patient. The odd smile of the exposed jaw, no longer distorted by flesh, satisfied him. He checked his antique pocket watch. Disposal was only a matter of timing - and the repeating static thumping on the old turntable meant he was right on schedule. He slid his bare hand up and under the bottom jaw, grabbing her face, and pulled the table into a dark earthen hallway. The hall, with just a few scattered boards for stability, seemed to weep with seeping trickles of discolored water. At a slight downward slope, he only needed to hold on, until reaching the beast. For two years he had buying up used pieces and parts online, slowly constructing an industrial tree chipper in a sublevel below the basement. The behemoth machine was built so that it would drain directly into an adjoining sewage tunnel that then drained into a river eight miles away. The beastly machine generated a lot of noise. No one in this farming community, not in the four years since, had ever suspected his unassuming practice was also mulching estranged hitchhikers. The decrepit house, just off the highway, was on the market for years before The Dentist found it, rotting from the ground up, as if slowly being eaten by the damp and muddy earth it sat on. He resurrected the place, and the townsfolk adored him. As if on cue, a rumbling, then some dirt and dust unsettling, and then suddenly the whole tunnel shook. The Dentist slid the body into the chipper, closed the lid, and turned it on. It's jumping, bumping, and bone shattering sounds were muffled by the passing train above. The Dentist turned and pushed the table back up the hall.


----------



## Devilsapple

OMG IT RHYMES>>>kinda.




My drowsy beauty Solanaceae,

A lady bittersweet,

Droplets from her graceful arms,

Are shining red deceit,

Gripping toes dig the earth,

Spine stretching for the high,

A thousand ivory trumpets burst,

The black holes in my eyes,

She rocks a million infants,

In a sullen thorny bed,

A howling wind of daggers,

And her children are all bled,

One by one I ate them whole,

Orphans in my head.


----------



## Surreal Snake

I WanT to be Your Friedrich NieTzsche
when i geT Mad
I WanT to be Your VolTaire
swinging on His Muses
I WanT to be Your AlberT einsTein
the aTomic Clock
I WanT to be Your STephen Hawking
broken and Free
I WanT to be Your Anais Nin
The chocolaTe Kiss
I Want to be...


----------



## Surreal Snake

CleopaTras sonneT


You Ride the Gryphons Tale
Your sexualiTy omniscienT
The ChocolaTe Queen
Perfumed Roman Men
come for You
You Spread Your Wings 
The Kings Think wiTh Their Swords
They Lock and Load inside 
The Queens Semen BuckeT
The EmpTy Chamber
dripping Roman Milk
You Have Taken EgypTs Treasure
Her myThology
inTacT


----------



## Surreal Snake

ChocolaTe


The Mayan gifT
Surreal Dripping ChocolaTe Muses
Cups of Boiling HisTory
Taken by the Spaniards
Books in a caTholic Orgy
The Penguins cuT Your Throat
They Burn You on the Cross
The Children Cry 
MelTing ChocolaTe Tears


----------



## Surreal Snake

TruTh


The Final FronTier
I Will Crush You
Own You Fuck You
Consume You True


----------



## Surreal Snake

Angel's Decline


The Wicked Queen
Broken Demonic Angel
The Wailing Wall
PlaTos Cave RejecTs You


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sorry


I Slide the Blade up
Your Eyes Look Down
I see your Almond Eyes Glaze over
ChocolaTe inTuiTion comes for you


----------



## Lokkye

First of the series I used to write but I gave up on... I wasn't the most experienced person when I wrote this so forgive the mistakes


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Cloud 1

He stepped on it. What was it? He knew it was soft and fluffy, like cotton candy. He hadn’t known. Light from the sun felt humid, hot and the light emanating from it was strong. Where was he? He was in Cloud 1.
‘Roger, Roger! Cloud 1 is in chaos. Exit immediately.’ Where was this? He didn’t know, he wasn’t sure. But he knew it was Cloud 1. What was his name? What is he doing in this place called Cloud 1? The yelling had come from the robot. It was hovering above the air. Or maybe it had been hovering above Cloud 1. Its mechanical arms were trashing and its mouth moved like radio bars. Its red eyes flashing like a taillight, its antenna hanging up in the air. What is he doing here?
‘Houston, Cloud 1 isn’t safe anymore.’ ‘Cloud 1 isn’t safe anymore’ he repeated to himself. But what do I do, he asks himself, thinks to himself actually. What do I do?
A thing brushed up against his shoulder and it felt hot. Had it been an invisible thing or was it just a strong gust of wind? He didn’t know and he couldn’t care less. All he had to know was “what the hell am I doing here?”

December 25,1990. Christmas, and it was also his 1st birthday. New life begins and another one ends. His mother was carrying him in her arms, and he, as all babies do, was sucking enthusiastically on her left tit. She had been beautiful. Her golden locks of hair fell down and dropped upon the ever-handsome head of Charlie. Yes, Charlie. That was his name, but who was he to know. ‘Til he had been to Cloud 1 he hadn’t known he even existed.
A man barged in and sat next to Margery, Marge for short, like the Simpsons. She could have named him Bart but she didn’t want to name him that. Charlie, that was beautiful to her. And yes she was sitting, sitting on the sofa that felt soft and smooth but not as soft and smooth as Cloud 1. No, not even close. This man had been her husband, Charlie’s dad.
His hair was brown but they were showing spots of grey. Everyone knows women and girls are always attracted to the older, taller and more successful men. Life’s unfair but that’s just the way it goes. Some’s gotta win, some’s gotta lose; the law of life. Women had been attracted to those types of men because they believe they’ll give ‘em better offspring but that’s not always true. Sometimes you have to scavenge for the real gold. Looks can be deceiving.
This man, his name was Rudolph (who had been teased Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer, but he was the envy of the guys. He was handsome and he attracted the girls). He smiled at Margery, who smiled back as she felt the sucking of Charlie on her ever-perfect breasts. Her breasts were firm and they were 16 Ds. She was the obsession of the overly ambitious perverts; the ones who wanted her but could never get her. She could’ve been one of the models of those men’s magazines so that she’ll be the fancy of the men’s menhood. Rudolph looked at Margery and smiled. He wanted Margery but he wanted to get rid of Charlie. Not because he was stealing her tits away from him, but because Charlie wasn’t normal, Charlie was more than normal.

December 26, 1990. It had just been the day after that day he turned 1. Rudolph can’t wait any more. Margery was beside Charlie’s crib cradling him in her arms lovingly, like a mother to a son. She was his mother anyways so it was normal that she gives him her unbounded love. But it was different for fathers. Some fathers will flush a baby down the toilet if the baby called for it or maybe if the father doesn’t develop a liking to his son. I believe it’s the latter for how can it be that a baby, an innocent, crying, cute baby have anything against its father.
But then maybe there was something different about Charlie, something his father has sensed but his mother hasn’t because all of Charlie’s shortcomings even for a baby has been hidden away from the mother because she had loved her son just a bit too much. But then, can babies even have shortcomings? Is that why we’re baptised so that we could be absolved of original sin?
Charlie was crying, and that was why Margery had cradled him in her arms. Charlie had calmed down, but not for long. Rudolph had come in the room, holding a knife. The classic killing weapon; the knife. He slid his left thumb across the blade, leaving his thumb cut, blood oozing from it as if it were a toothpaste tube. He licked the blood from his thumb. Adrenaline pumps in his blood, and his heart seems to thud ever faster. Charlie cries; poor Charlie had seen the knife. Rudolph brings up the knife. Charlie cries louder. ‘What is it my baby?’ Margery asked holding him to her, over her shoulder. Charlie feels comfortable in his mother’s touch. ‘YAIF!’ Charlie yelled out his first word. At that instant Margery turns around and saw Rudolph with what Charlie had called “yaif”. Rudolph was planning to kill his son. So Rudolph swiped the knife down, Margery moved Charlie aside and the blade slides in between her breasts and blood spurts out from her chest and spilled over to his hands. Rudolph had ended up killing his “waif”.
‘Yaddie!’ Charlie’s second word spurted out of his mouth. Charlie held his arms out.
‘It’s all your fault you monster!’ Rudolph yelled at Charlie. But what had Charlie known? He was just a baby, right; an innocent baby.
‘Yaddie! Yaddie! Yaddie!’
‘Shut up!’ Charlie started crying again, poor Charlie. Rudolph pulled the knife out of Margery’s chest. The edge had been coloured with crimson blood, dripping off from the tip of the knife. Charlie cries again. Rudolph walks to Charlie, lifted the knife to the air then brought it down quick. Charlie screamed then his dad disappeared, his surroundings disappeared, and he was sitting cross-legged on a cloud. And it felt soft and fluffy. He was sitting on Cloud 1, and everything else he forgot. No more yaddie, no more yaif.
What had it been that brought him to Cloud 1? An old man approached him; the man’s long white but still greyish beard touched the ground, a white robe worn over his body, a talisman; a golden eagle hanging and swinging on his neck. This old man certainly needed shaving. He could honestly have been a candidate for the Guinness Book of World Records for longest beard. But this place wasn’t earth. It was distant from earth. Oldman picked Charlie up in his arms. Poor Charlie who had lost his mom, what was Charlie without his mom? But Oldman’s touch was gentle, loving and caring and that was enough for him to calm down; almost like a mother’s touch but we all know nothing can replace a mother. Oldman patted Charlie’s back and Charlie hadn’t had any energy to cry. It was a soft gentle place anyways, in Oldman’s arms.
Oldman had been a father and a mother to Charlie. But then of course, Oldman wasn’t his real name. It was Tuniseo Shin. It sounded something from “Naruto” but that was his real name, Tuniseo Shin. Tuniseo Shin brought up Charlie and took care of him as if he was Tuniseo’s own. Tuniseo was a caring man, but then Cloud 1 was a place of white. The colour white, the only thing we see when we’re devoid of memory. In this place, any memory of what happened yesterday (or the days preceding) was completely wiped out from the memory of Charlie, but it had been for the better for most of the time.

Now Charlie was floating above a cloud and robots everywhere were shouting. Charlie didn’t know it but it was March 10, 2015. He would’ve turned 25 earth years in December 25 where he was born. The robots were shouting ‘Mayday, Mayday!’ Charlie forgot but somehow there were some things he remembers. The things he remembers coming back to him in short flashes like some sort of slideshow presentation. But it was all vague, like vague dreams. Being in Cloud 1 was like being in a vivid dream, and maybe it was actually all just a dream, maybe Cloud 1 was just a cloud, maybe it didn’t exist. But it felt so solid and yet fluffy and soft. Cloud 1. So if in saying Cloud 1 is under chaos and does that mean it is about to be destroyed does that mean, “Mayday Charlie, you’re going to wake up from your dream.” It could’ve meant that but then maybe Cloud 1 was real, maybe. Even in Cloud 1, nothing is certain.
What if once Cloud 1 gave way and all it’s inhabitants fell in a tarp, yes a tarp, of all the things. But then life is always unpredictable, that’s the only thing predictable about it.
But Cloud 1 may not be a dream; it feels real. But then don’t some dreams feel real too? It’s right. Then maybe Cloud 1 is a long vivid dream. What had happened to Charlie when his dad tried to kill him? His father just disappeared. Then maybe Cloud 1 is heaven. Maybe it was, but all that doesn’t really matter now.
Tuniseo stood beside Charlie, he was still alive and he didn’t seem to age, but the wrinkles buried on his forehead and the crumples on his skin will never disappear; he can’t turn back time as much as he pleases. He looked at Charlie.
‘Tuniseo Shin.’ Charlie said almost involuntarily. He had no idea that was going to come out of his mouth. But what followed was clearly what he had been thinking of saying. ‘How do I get my memories back?’ Charlie knew memory is what we are, it’s what makes us, us. Without memory we wouldn’t be any better than goldfishes that have 3-second-memory. Charlie looked at Tuniseo Shin sincerely. Tuniseo smiled back at Charlie.
‘You won’t get that in Cloud 1 my son, you’ll have to come “down to earth” to get your memories and stop having your “head in the clouds”.’
‘How do you know?’ Charlie felt ashamed for his question had sounded like a challenge.
‘I constantly travel down to earth myself my son to constantly refresh my memory. Here in Cloud 1, the only thing you remember is that it’s good.’
‘Is this all a dream?’
‘It’s whatever you wish it to be. A dream could be just a dream but you can make it a revelation of the truth, which it is too.’ The robots were still screaming when Tuniseo took Charlie’s hand with his own wrinkly, scraggly hand and made both of them disappear into a white wisp.

They reappeared on a walkway beside the road. They looked at their backs still holding hands. The sky was overcast and there was a house, its roof had been blown away and it left a hole in the ceiling, its windows were broken, and the curtains were being disturbed by the wind, the grass was untended and if you were there you would’ve gone knee-deep in it. Then a flash of memories come back like pictures in his head; his dad holding a knife, stabbing his mom, coming to stab him, then him sucking on his mom’s left tit. It was his old house, what had happened to it?
‘But those are not the memories I want, I want the ones I have in Cloud 1’ Tuniseo stared at Charlie and put a hand on his shoulder, and then he worked his hand over to Charlie’s scruffy brown hair, the one he got from his crazed father, the one that tried to kill him. Then it all came to him, him sitting down on the cloud, Tuniseo picking him up and cradling him in his arms, Charlie running (almost flying) on the clouds at 5 years of age carrying a small petal of flower in his right hand, a white petal, at 12 sitting on the cloud, at 15 hanging out with girls and guys his age (and he thought he was the only human in Cloud 1) and more.
‘Do you remember now?’ Charlie nodded back at Tuniseo who took his hand and teleported them back to Cloud 1. 

The crazed hovering robots were still running, actually floating, around yelling ‘Mayday! Mayday!’ How had Charlie learnt language? It had come natural to humans, we learn if we’re given the chance to learn, it doesn’t have to be forced upon us. Kind of like how flying is natural to birds. Our speech you could say is the bird’s wings, it’s compulsory and humans (in the right environment) will flourish and become natural linguists. In fact, an American baby could distinguish from Japanese and English with skills that will shame educated linguists. And language is not just something you forget. Goldfishes have 3-second-memory… they don’t forget to swim.
‘We have to fix Cloud 1.’ Tuniseo alerted Charlie as a cloud dissolves in front of their very faces.
‘Then what?’
‘I’ll tell you when we’re done.’ Tuniseo held his palms out, his wrinkly palms and it shone of white light glowing around it like an aura. A black bat flew overhead and swooped down to Tuniseo’s level. Tuniseo shot out his right hand and white light exploded from it and shone on the black bat, dissolving the black bat. ‘The enemies are starting to come.’ Charlie just stared at Tuniseo, bewildered by his superpowers. He now noticed that his golden eagle talisman was shining bright golden rays.
More black bats came swooping down but Tuniseo just destroyed hem with his own personal kamehamewave or haduken, whichever you prefer, and made them disappear in the bright perpetual rays of light.
Dark Pegasi (about 5) flew from the sky and the one on the middle rammed Tuniseo on the legs making him flip and land on the ground (or the cloud) on his face, which didn’t hurt much because the cloud had been soft and fluffy and tasted like cotton candy. Tuniseo picks himself up and picks something from his robe pocket, it was another talisman, made of ice, a polar bear. It dangled from his hands he handed it over to Charlie. ‘Take it.’ He told Charlie. Charlie took the talisman from Tuniseo and wore it on his neck and he felt a cold fleet inside his whole body and he felt powerful.
A dark Pegasus ran towards him he held out his right hand to a fist and an icy sword took shape in it. The Pegasus charged and he swiped the sword upwards impacting against the Pegasus’ neck making its head fly off its body. Black blood sprayed from its amputated neck. It continued charging. Charlie dodges. The body lodged forward and went into uncontrollable spasms before finally stopping and landing on the ground.
The other 4 came charging forward and Tuniseo gave them another one of his own kamehamewaves (or hadukens), which sent them dissolving into thin air. Charlie made his ice sword dissolve.
‘More will come let’s go.’ Tuniseo said looking at Charlie. Tuniseo ran, Charlie followed skipping over dissolving wisps of clouds. 
Tuniseo stopped in front of a huge black figure, which was about 30-feet tall. ‘Oh no! Get out of here Charlie, I’ll take care of this.’ This huge black figure took on the shape of human, its skin had been black, but not normal black, it’s the kind of black you see when you’re blind, and black fluctuating waves surrounded its body in an atmosphere. The skies then turned grey and Charlie saw that this huge black figure was wearing a black robe. Then its black skin cracked and fell off, and then the muscles (also black) that appeared beneath the cracking skin also broke off revealing his bones, which were also black. It stretched its fingers (or its metacarpals if you prefer) and formed its hands into black bony fists.
Charlie looked up and saw its face, its black skull, the sockets of its skull also as dark as a cave, his black forehead didn’t shine, for this wasn’t normal black, it was dark to every degree you can imagine. He brought his fists together, which sent the earth (or the clouds) shaking into dark storm clouds, the sky turns dark violet, almost black. Thunder roared everywhere, large black sparks came down on the clouds; it was this black figure’s lightning. They didn’t emanate light because they were different sort of lightning.
The dark figure looked at Tuniseo threateningly. Tuniseo shook like a scared kid. ‘What are you waiting for, get out of here.’ Tuniseo said to Charlie not prying his eyes away from the black figure. ‘Take my hand.’ Tuniseo held his hand out to Charlie. ‘My time is done, it’s your turn.’ Charlie took the hand and he dissolved into white dust.
Tuniseo looked at the dark figure. The dark figure pried its fists apart, held out his palms, and then buried his carpals into his palm bones. He opened it again and a small black hole appeared behind Tuniseo. Tuniseo was sucked in the strong gravitational pull of the black hole together with the clouds and all the light in Cloud 1. This dark figure had prevailed but it was just the beginning. What was this dark figure’s name. No one knew, not yet anyways.

Somewhere else, Charlie had reappeared and he was wearily standing on cloudy blocks that looked like ice. He looked ahead and there was a waterfall and water was cascading from the edge of the top and splashing down to the cloudy bottom. He hopped over the clouds and he felt like he was walking in water. But the water was not earth water; it was gentle and soft. Where am I? Charlie asked himself. Surely it wasn’t over yet. It’s just about to begin. Then Charlie saw a sign hanging on an icy pole, and the sign was a rectangular ice cube, and embedded on that rectangular ice cube was, no doubt, “WELCOME TO CLOUD 2”

…to be continued.


----------



## Surreal Snake

DeaTh


The Muses Turn Their Heads
They Look for you
I Place You on a ChocolaTe GraVe
The Jelly Beans Dance and Sing
The Sodas Burp their ThoughTs
The LacTaTing buTTerfly
The Muses Play
She Flys at NighT


----------



## Surreal Snake

Roadkill


Honey Im Home
The racoon sings his Tune
Rabid Kisses on the Road
We geT down and dirTy
Run Over


----------



## Surreal Snake

WhaT


ShuT the Fuck up
You are the 50 Year Marriage
WAR ConTrol Frigid
The VeTeran CombaT Trooper
LefT in a Field
to Play with the Sunflowers


----------



## Surreal Snake

Take


WhaT i wanT
I Turn My ThoughT in You
The Muses LoVe 
enough for me


----------



## Surreal Snake

crescenT Moon


The Leaking sTar
dripping ThoughTs
venereal
I will RIP ThaT Smile off Your Face


----------



## Surreal Snake

GOD


The incredible Shrinking ThoughT
I Will Peel Its Skin Like Incan Gold
Raped in a Mayan Temple
The AzTecs Bleed Their CulTure
The Spaniards eaT Their Gold 
I Run It Thru


----------



## Surreal Snake

Morbid


The firsT ThoughT
Alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dark Soul


Black and Blue
I Turn to You
The momenT has TaughT me
ThaT is All


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tune It


I Keep My Conscience in my GuiTar Case
I Pull ouT when I Play


----------



## Surreal Snake

*..*



Lokkye said:


> Pigs
> 
> Brainwash and feed you bullshit
> They manipulate
> They force you to conform
> Rebel
> They eat their pig food
> Sit in their pig homes
> Live their pig lives
> They're not your friends
> Hypocrites
> They force and use you
> Antagonize you
> Their ideas are fallacy
> Their ways are wrong
> They promise democracy
> But they don't keep it
> Not for long
> Pig slop in their mouth
> The blood on their hands
> Will never wash off





...Wow...roud:


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fibre OpTic Orgasm


The GODS MeThane Gas
Blows a Hole in the aTmosphere
The ThoughTs Rush in
inTuiTives uniTe for World DominaTion
Peace


----------



## Surreal Snake

Magical MysTery Tour


I Wind up the GODS
The NighTshades sweat
They Release Toxins inTo the waTer
We all Die
To Live Once Again


----------



## Surreal Snake

*..*



Devilsapple said:


> OMG IT RHYMES>>>kinda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My drowsy beauty Solanaceae,
> 
> A lady bittersweet,
> 
> Droplets from her graceful arms,
> 
> Are shining red deceit,
> 
> Gripping toes dig the earth,
> 
> Spine stretching for the high,
> 
> A thousand ivory trumpets burst,
> 
> The black holes in my eyes,
> 
> She rocks a million infants,
> 
> In a sullen thorny bed,
> 
> A howling wind of daggers,
> 
> And her children are all bled,
> 
> One by one I ate them whole,
> 
> Orphans in my head.





Made me Think and Learn.Extremly Cleverroud::happy:


----------



## Lokkye

I thought this was the best place to post this... for some reason
Part 2...



Cloud 2

It had been clear, the sign said, “WELCOME TO CLOUD 2”. There was a Cloud 2. Charlie hadn’t known. There could be a Cloud 100 for all he knows. Now he knows he has just discovered Cloud 2. Charlie had realized his clothing has been changed; he has turned into an ice warrior. He was wearing boots, the soles were rubber and its rims and the soles were coloured cyan and the rest of the boot had been translucent, icy blue. He was wearing leggings that filled as if they were filled with water, and they had been coloured like seaweed. His top was a robe, with lines coloured like seaweed along the edges and the rest was, sea blue. He was wearing a helmet that covered his ears, and had also been translucent and icy blue. He knocked on it; and he heard the tok-tok reverberate in the atmosphere his helmet encompassed around his head.
He looked down and realized that his boots has sunken down in the clouds, and it felt cool, just cool; not cold. And he felt water rushing from inside the clouds and it felt nice. He looked ahead and there were 2 people rowing on a wooden rowboat. The rowboat floated above the cloud but the rows sunk in the clouds. The 2 people were wearing, blue hats shaped into a translucent raindrop that shimmered as light reflected on it, and they were wearing blue tattered shirts, black tight pants and cyan court jester shoes. They also had pointed ears, sharp noses and almond eyes. They looked silly. But Charlie realized now they weren’t people at all.
Charlie trudged through the rushing water underneath the clouds that pulled him eastwards. But he had enough energy to go against it and not be carried away. The things rowing the rowboat pulled up in front of him and looked at him. The thing on the left side of the boat whispered something to the ear of the one on the right. The other man looked at him, while listening to what the other has to say. When the whisper-man has finished his message, message-receiver nodded as whisper-man pulls his head back. Message-receiver smiled at Charlie.
‘Yer da great wahryuh Chahleh, right?’ Charlie stared at message-receiver, unbelieving that he had known his name. 
‘How’d you know my name?’ Charlie asked as message-receiver stood on the rowboat tipping it over to his side.
‘Ei, ei! Watshit!’ whisper-man yelled holding to the edges of the rowboat to keep him from sliding down. Message-receiver looked at whisper-man.
‘Ahm sawree, want hahpeen ahghen, Loikdhrop.’ Message-receiver said stepping out of the rowboat and the rowboat tipped back to Lakedrop’s side. Message-receiver walked to Charlie clumsily, seeming like he was drunk. When he did reach Charlie, he stood in front of him, his arms folded across his chest. He then unfolded his arms and joined his palms together and placed it on his chest. He bowed like a Japanese saying “arigato!” Once he got back to his starting position, he took his palms off each other and dropped them down to his sides. ‘Chahleh, aw great wharyuh; wheyr glud, yuwhr here. Ahm Rheyverdhrop buh da whey.’ He said holding out his hand. Charlie heard his name as Riverdrop. The other one was Lakedrop. Charlie shook the hand in acceptance. The guy’s hands were small and cold, it was a leprechaun of some sort, just like the other leprechaun with him.
‘I’m Charlie.’
‘Ah knhow.’ Riverdrop said taking his clutches off Charlie’s hand. ‘Flheas, fuhlowe meh.’ Riverdrop said walking to the yatch. Charlie followed behind Riverdrop. He had a foreign accent that doesn’t exist in earth, but Charlie wasn’t having much of a hard time understanding him. Riverdrop sat on the other edge of the rowboat balancing it again. Lakedrop and Riverdrop were the same weight.
‘Pleas, seet in da middhul.’ Lakedrop said with a weak accent. Charlie sat on the middle of the rowboat and the 2 drops started rowing away.
‘Where are you taking me?’ Charlie asked just realizing he had trusted 2 strangers. Who was he to know? This was the first time his memory clock started ticking, and working.
‘Da Wahwter Thuwher.’ Riverdrop said, rowing in front. ‘The Water Tower?’ Charlie asked to himself. Who was he? Why had they called him “the great warrior?” He was starting to come to his senses and his memories were flicking back and forth on his head like a slideshow presentation. For this was Cloud 2, and memories existed here. Cloud 1 had been white, but this was Cloud 2; it was blue.
The Water Tower is where they were headed. Charlie looked ahead, and the clouds parted like water wherever the rowboat passes by. Then on the horizon there was a tower that looked like a lighthouse, made of ice that was cracking, on a cloud floating above Cloud 2. Light was coming out from the top like an ice beam, and it left marks of icy mist wherever the ice beam passes. These icy mists formed into dew, then into hail that felt like rain when they dropped and dissolved on your skin. Charlie noticed that there was a row of clouds from Cloud 2 to the cloudy pedestal that the Water Tower was on.
The rowboat moved up the escalator like row of clouds, and when they reached the end of the row of clouds. Charlie saw the Water Tower was closer. Its cracks looked more detailed and its ice was opaque but it was like a weak mirror, and it had a dull reflection of the surrounding environment. Charlie saw the rowboat reflected on the Tower. It was barely visible. The rowboat stopped and Riverdrop got off the boat. Charlie looked behind him and Lakedrop was getting off too. So Charlie decided to get off the rowboat himself too.
The 3 of them walked to the Water Tower side-by-side, and they came to the side, which wasn’t visible from where the rowboat approached the Water Tower. It was made of ice and there were bubbles floating in the icy door, floating, merging, separating, and bouncing off each other. They walked to the door and Lakedrop opened it.
A cool came over Charlie’s face and it felt like he was splashed with cool, but not icy, water. It actually felt refreshing. Charlie opened his mouth and wisps of cold air blew out of his mouth. Then he looked in the tower. It could’ve been an illusion because it was rectangular, when it was supposed to be cylindrical, and it was wider than it had looked from the outside. It had looked like an underwater room, because it was filled with illusory water and bubbles bounced, merged and separated everywhere. The water had been illusory because it hadn’t existed. He didn’t need to hold his breath, and Charlie only felt partially underwater. 
Below their feet, leading to the edge of the room was a carpet, outlined with cyan on the sides and the rest was coloured sea blue. On both sides of the room were long stone seats and even farther out pillars that passed other floors that had railings installed at the edges. It rose up to the ceiling. Charlie hadn’t realized it was this big. At the edge of the room was an altar. Charlie realized it could’ve been some kind of church as his memory of baptism flashed in his head, the priest pouring holy water over his baby head. He had been baptised early, just when he was 3 months old. It was weird that he even remembered this. They followed the carpet and went to the steps that led to the not-less-than-grand altar.
The altar was on higher ground and 4 steps led up to it, laid out all around the square altar. The carpet ended before the steps start. On both sides of the carpet were 2 long candelabras, which had candles held at the tip of its 4 claws, their tips burning with blue intensity, but this wasn’t a hot flame like normal blue flames are, it didn’t even burn, it was beautiful to look at and gentle to touch. At the middle of the altar was a table that had a cloth draped over it, the same design as the carpet had been. Behind it was the heart of the tower, 2 icy individually opening doors that closed on each other. They walked up the steps and walked to the doors, which were semi-transparent. Behind the doors was something that beat constantly like a heart. It was an icy marble/ball coloured with many different shades of blue, expanding and shrinking as it beats and floating in the water around it. There was a keyhole in between the two doors.
Lakedrop took something icy, in the shape of a key, out of his pocket, and passed it to Riverdrop who slid the key in the keyhole. Riverdrop turned the key, and the locks of the doors clicked, signalling it was open. The place shook and dust fell off from the ceiling and there seemed like an earthquake knocking all three of them off their feet. The icy doors swing open and the expanding & minimizing marble/ball rolled out of the square compartment, together with a bucket-load of warm water.
It fell down. Lakedrop held its hands out catching the resizing marble/ball and pulling it to his chest shielding it with his arms as dust fell off the ceiling and the tower shook. The marble/ball was cold, soft and smooth. Not very long after, the building started coming apart and its particles started falling down or floating down if the pieces were light. Riverdrop didn’t realize he had dropped the key on the altar table.
They got to their feet and ran on the carpet dodging the particles. The ground shook. the building shifted and Charlie lost his balance falling face-first to the ground and breaking his nose. He looked up and saw Riverdrop and Lakedrop running. They stop then looked back at him.
‘Chummen’ Riverdrop said waving his hand to himself. Chaflie immediately picked his feet up and ran as Riverdrop and Lakedrop ran. Another quake, Riverdrop wasn’t stirred, Charlie kept running until he was beside Riverdrop and Lakedrop lost his footing. The pebble/ball slipped out of his hand and rolled out the front door.
‘Shit!’ Lakedrop yelled picking his feet up as they all ran outside. The marble/ball tipped off the edge of the elevated cloud. They looked back at the tower, which shook once more and finally disintegrated into water, fell down to the ground and splashed out wetting all three of them. The water was different; it was warm.
Lakedrop immediately jumped off the elevation and chase after the marble/ball.
‘Loikdhrop, cehrful wihivhit, iz da heart ohv Cloud 2!’Riverdrop yelled out at Lakedrop who had the marble/ball in his hands, which slipped away when it expanded. He dived and this time he got it. It had changed; it was warm and hard but still smooth. The water beneath the clouds was, warmer too and the pull was stronger
‘Goth it!’ Lakedrop said getting up looking back at them and holding the marble/ball up. He now realized he was far away from Charlie and Riverdrop, for Charlie looked as small as a Barbie doll, and Riverdrop was even smaller.
‘Rhowvoat two me!’ Lakedrop yelled out at them. The command they heard was soft as a whisper. Riverdrop and Charlie got on the rowboat, Charlie at the back Riverdrop at the front. They picked up the rows and started rowing. The rowboat tipped off the edge and dropped to the watery clouds. They kept rowing. Charlie felt the water was denser, and it was harder to row. The rowboat tipped over to Charlie’s side for he has been heavier. But they weren’t far away. Once they reached Lakedrop, Charlie immediately got off and the boat tipped off to Riverdrop’s side. Lakedrop ran to the back and Charlie sat on the middle.
‘Charleh, thake tha heart.’ Lakedrop said holding out the marble/ball to Charlie. Charlie took it, trying to keep it in his hands as it resizes and resizes. The rowboat started rowing again as Charlie held the marble/ball to his chest.
‘Where to?’ He asked, expecting an answer from either of them.
‘Sohmplace where we canh prehserve tha heart.’
‘Where?’
‘Da Aycee Thuwher.’ Riverdrop answered again. ‘The Icy Tower, how many towers do they have?’ Charlie thought to himself. ‘Da Whawter Thuwher whil dhizinthegrate anheetime.’
Charlie kept quiet as the rowboat swerved right then an old man popped out from the clouds, wearing a robe, a talisman swinging from his neck and his beard touching the clouds. The rowboat stopped at once.
‘Tuniseo?’ Charlie asked rhetorically. It can’t be he was dead. Or was he?
‘Give me the heart Charlie.’ Tuniseo said holding his hands out. ‘I’ll take real good care of it. Give it to me.’ He looked sincere but there was a different tingle in his eyes. He grinned; it was not how Tuniseo Shin grins.
‘Tuniseo Shin; is that really you?’
‘Yes it is Charlie.’
‘If it is really you, then.’ Charlie paused trying to find a question only Tuniseo Shin can answer. ‘What’s my favourite colour?’
‘Blue, that’s why I gave you that talisman, the icy polar bear. I knew ice/water would be your favourite element.’ Charlie was stunned but still unbelieving it wa Tuniseo Shin. It might have been his alter ego or maybe even a totally different person. But it was not really likely. Charlie grasped for another question.
‘Then if you’re really Tuniseo Shin, have you killed him?’
‘Who?’ Tuniseo asked, walking closer. Riverdrop and Lakedrop had been out of the picture. Charlie looked into the eyes of Tuniseo Shin, his eyes swirling with some sort of lucid black, he grinned again. Charlie felt uncomfortable. ‘Tuniseo Shin? I have killed him Charlie.’
‘You’re not Tuniseo Shin!’ Charlie yelled.
‘Of course I’m not.’ Black aura started ebbing and flowing around his body.It was him what was his name? ‘I killed Tuniseo Shin.’ He said as Tuniseo’s white robe turned black and the skin in his eyes fell off, and the Talisman turned black and it morphed into a black bat-owl; the wings of a bat, the head of an owl, the lower body of a bat the upper body of an owl. ‘I’m Damon Shin.’ He said as the final shards of skin fell off his face and his eyes sunk in their sockets, his fingers turned to bones, black as the darkest shade of black, his skull still unshining. Then he rose up to the skies into the huge figure he was the first time Charlie saw him. ‘I wanted to do it the easy way Charlie, but I guess I’ll have to do it the hard way.
‘Row! Row! Row!’ Charlie yelled to both Riverdrop and Lakedrop who snapped off their daze. They grabbed their rows, and rowed under the arched legs of Damon Shin. They were scared as shit.
‘Ohw noh! Dheymun Shin, da Dhurk Lhowrd.’ Riverdrop said. ‘Wha’d yhou mhess wivhim?’
‘I didn’t mess with him. He was messing with me.’
‘Shaddup, willhya; Rhiverdrop.’
‘Loikdhrop, Dheymun Shin ghets ahngry, whey’re thoast.’ Riverdrop said tensing. ‘We ‘aveta gez outta here befhow Dheymun Shin, ghets tuh us. Whe dunt whanhim tuh youse hiz phuwerfhul bhlack howl.’
They rowed through the dense water. Then Charlie thought ‘Black hole; is that how Tuniseo Shin died; a black hole?’ But if Damon wanted the heart of Cloud 2, then he wouldn’t release the black hole until he got what he wants. Charlie and the 2 drops have to find a way of getting out of Cloud 2 after putting the heart in Icy Tower.
‘Guys, let’s just get to Icy Tower, preserve the heart and get the hell out of here.’ Charlie said disregarding Lakedrop and Riverdrop.
‘We cunt Charleh, it’s ouhr duty tuh protect tha heart ov Cloud 2.’
‘I see.’ Charlie said.
‘Ahn, we nheeded yuh to protect it wiv us. We’ve heard nuews that Damon Shin dhestruhyd Cloud 1. It culdn’t happhen, to Cloud 2.’ The rowboat swerved left then the ground shook. It had been a strong shake. If Cloud 2 does get destroyed, how will Charlie get to someplace else?
The boat swerved right and there was a hole somewhere in the clouds, a huge hole. What was it?
‘Ahh, tha muhgnificent Aycee Thuwher.’ Riverdrop yelled. Riverdrop didn’t know he just answered Charlie’s question. The Icy Tower, it was. It was huge and magnificent. And water, Charlie realized was falling off the tip and into the Icy Tower. Then turning to ice then breaking into water again. After the water dissolves, the process is repeated. It was beautiful.
They approached the hole, which turned into an icy skating rink, to a watery hole then back to empty hole again. The rowboat stopped at the edge of the ciff-like clouds. Lakedrop jumped down to the watery hole, and it remained watery. Riverdrop followed, then Charlie followed next. The water felt hot now, almost boiling, the heart in Charlie’s hands was beating harder. The hot water prickled his skin. He swam down and there was an Atlantic like tower beneath the hole. Charlie, Riverdrop and Lakedrop swam to it. There was a passageway made of dropping vines. They swam through it the vines dropping on their bodies as they went through. The place turned rectangular again and it was the same. But this time the water was not illusory and they were floating at the ceiling of the tower. Charlie had been underwater all this time and he had, not once felt the urge to swim to the surface and catch his breath. Either he had turned into a man-fish, or the water was different here.
They swam down to the altar, with its double doors, too. But the inside was icy. Riverdrop took a plastic key filled with water and gave it to Lakedrop. Things are contradicting here aren’t they? Lakedrop pushed the key in the keyhole and the click came again, signalling that the doors were open. The doors swung back.
‘Put iht in Charleh.’ Lakedrop orderd Charlie. Charlie pushed the heart into the icy interior of the compartment then a fleeting cold came over him. The temperature had changed again. It was cool once more. Lakedrop closed the doors and they automatically locked. Lakedrop put the key back in his pocket. They swam up to the dropping seaweeds. Once out, they swam back up to the surface.
Lakedrop jumped out of the water and on to the cloudiness of Cloud 2, Riverdrop followed, then Charlie came last. They looked back at the watery hole, which dissolved into just a hole, then turned into an icy skating rink. The cycle was starting again. They got back on the rowboat.
‘Now, tuh thake ceyhr of Dheymon Shin. You with me Charleh?’ Lakedrop asked as he rows the rowboat. The water was now back to flowing, and not dense. The heart of Cloud 2 had been put back in the right place, or maybe the second right place. Damon Shin appeared in front of them in a dissolve.
‘Shit!’ Charlie yelled. ‘We’re dead!’ The rowboat swerved left. These guys had no idea how strong Damon Shin was. Probably because they never came face-to-face with him, and they were ignorant of the strength he was capable of.
Damon Shin tried to deliver a karate chop on the rowboat, missing by a few inches. No, the sky hadn’t turned black. There was something he was looking for here; something, which he wouldn’t leave this place without.
The hand of Damon Shin fell down to the clouds once more and the rowboat took another turning dodge. Damon Shin, tried to step on the boat missing by a few centimetres. Something was telling Charlie that this Damon Shin wasn’t trying to kill them, like they were holding some sort of important information; important to him. He wasn’t even using his superpowers of extreme dark. 
Then Charlie realized; Damon Shin didn’t know that the heart was buried deep under the icy tower. He wasn’t all-knowing like Tuniseo Shin was. But he wasn’t dumb, and he wouldn’t risk killing them for if he did, he will lose all links he has with the heart of Cloud 2.
‘Give me the heart Charlie!’ He yelled with the dark, deep voice he had. ‘Give it to me or I’ll kill you!’
Charlie whispered to the ear of Lakedrop; ‘He wouldn’t kill us; he wouldn’t risk losing us. He needs information where the heart is. Just keep rowing.’ Lakedrop listened and Riverdrop need not be told for he was rowing the hardest he had ever rowed. Damon Shin held his palm down and let out a black lightning, electrocuting Lakedrop, who turned into nothing but black dust. Riverdrop shrieked like a girl and started shaking like a pussycat that had been given a bath.
Charlie moved to the front and took the rows of Lakedrop.
‘Give it to me, or I kill the other one Charlie. I’m not lying to you, give it to me Charlie.’
‘I don’t have it!’ Charlie yelled, as they twist the rowboat to the left.
‘I know you don’t have it. Come back and get it, then give it to me, if you want to spare the life of your other friend.’ ‘Friend?’ Charlie thought. He hasn’t even known the guy for a day, and they were friends? The truth was Charlie couldn’t care less about Riverdrop.
But, even though; Charlie had to pick; to either take the heart out of Icy Tower, or to flee; but if he had to flee, to where? Wherever he will go, Damon Shin will be tailing him. He was sure of it. So he had no choice but to go back and get the heart and face his death, his end. It was a hopeless situation. There was no sense fighting Damon; he was just too powerful, and Charlie knew he couldn’t beat Damon Shin by himself.
Charlie rowed to a U-turn. Riverdrop was too scared to tell him to stop; his clattering teeth can’t let it out that he’d rather die than have Damon Shin get the heart. But what was Charlie to do? He didn’t have a much against this powerful competitor. The truth was, he wasn’t even a competitor at all. Charlie was way too weak for this opponent. He didn’t have a match against him.
So that’s why Charlie turned back. At that instant Damon Shin disappeared to a black mist. Charlie was starting to feel weak. Riverdrop, who was behind him wasn’t rowing. He was ay too scared to even move a finger. So Charlie rowed by himself.
The hole, which turned into an icy skating rink, then to water and back to just a hole was in sight and they were getting closer to it. Much closer. There was really not much Charlie could’ve done. You could say it’s his destiny, but it was just his scared given up self that told him to give up and give Damon the heart of Cloud 2. Then the voices in Charlie’s head nagged him; ‘You’ve been a loser all your life, I expected you would do this you selfish soul, you’re a worthless piece of crap, Tuniseo Shin had made a mistake picking you to be the water/ice warrior. It was a huge mistake. The clattering-teethed defender behind you has even more guts than you, you COWARD.’ It was true Charlie thought. He didn’t have anything for show; he was just a worthless piece of crap who’s good at nothing.
Maybe it was just the dark forces taking hold of him. But what was Charlie to know; he didn’t have any more fighting energy left in him. He was weak. He didn’t even have any proper training. Now, he knew he was going to die early. He knew he wasn’t worthy of the polar bear talisman; he didn’t know how to use it. He was a weakling and he knew only so much about fighting. And even his so much wasn’t enough. His so much wouldn’t even beat a beginner warrior. So, technically, he was lesser than a beginner or a novice warrior.
The rowboat stopped at the edge of the huge hole. Charlie dove in and swam down to the dropping seaweeds, then through it, to the altar. Then he realized, he didn’t have the keys. Damon reappeared beside him at his normal size, he was as big as Tuniseo Shin, who was 6’1 tall.
‘So there it is.’ He said looking at the 2 magnificent locked, translucent doors and at the beating marble. ‘Open it.’ He said looking at Charlie. Then Charlie realized the key was in Lakedrop’s pocket.
‘I can’t, I need the key.’
‘Where’s the key? Give it to me.’ Damon Shin said holding his black metacarpals out to Charlie.
‘It was with Lakedrop, and now the key’s gone. You can’t take the heart anymore.’
‘You’re lying.’ Damon said holding his hand back. And he knew Charlie wasn’t lying.
‘Lakedrop was the one you killed.’ Damon was shocked because he knew his dark powers couldn’t be used for reconstructive powers. And even if he had light powers, death was something unalterable. And the sincerity on Charlie’s face told it was true. Damon got angry and shot his bony fists out to the double doors, which didn’t even get disturbed by his strong punch. He let out a dark wave from his palm and shot it at the doors. They still didn’t budge. It was top-notch protection. Then Damon looked at Charlie, who was still as a stick.
Damon brought his fists together. ‘Oh no. The black hole!’ Charlie thought. Not even the top-notch protection of the heart cube would escape the extremely strong gravitational pull of the black hole. It was not possible.
Damon then pulled them away from each other and opened them up. Charlie closed his eyes bracing himself from the attack; but nothing happened. He opened them and Damon was gone. Charlie took a deep breath. Somehow, he still didn’t feel safe. He swam up through the seaweeds again, and then to the surface. And when he looked at the rowboat, Riverdrop was gone. Charlie looked up at the sky. It was sky blue. He then felt the dark feeling escape away and he felt safe again. There was nothing left to do on Cloud 2. What Lakedrop had whispered to Riverdrop’s ear was; ‘Evacuate Cloud 2 immediately. I have a feeling of unsafety.’ In his own accent of course. Charlie didn’t know this. But he knew he was alone, and isolated. He felt safe but not happy. Somehow, he felt empty.
‘Where do I go now?’ Charlie asked looking at the sky blue sky, and feeling the rush of cold water under his feet. ‘How do I get out of here?’ Charlie wanted to ask; “Where’s everybody?” but he knew no one will answer him. Was he stranded in Cloud 2? It was sad, which made his blue eyes water. He had blue eyes. Maybe he was wrong. Maybe it was his destiny to become the water/ice warrior.
The cloud under him gave and he felt his body lunge down and his heart jumped up to his windpipe and he was falling. He felt the air rush up to his body. He wasn’t falling; he was floating, like a leaf in the wind. What had made him think of this; like a leaf in the wind?
He closed his eyes and when he opened him he was not aware of his surroundings. It was much more different to Cloud 2. He was lying down on a cloud that felt like a bed of roses. He looked to his right and there were trees and vines growing everywhere. He looked to his left and it was much more of the same.
He tried to get up, but a hand stopped him, a soft gentle touch in the hands. They were somehow human. Human, it was. The nails were long and they were coloured green. It was a girl’s hand.
‘Don’t try to get up.’ She said in a soft, gentle voice, perfect. Charlie somehow knew she sings great. She leaned down to him and he could see her face for the first time. Her eyes were green, her lips were small, but full and beautiful, her nose didn’t invade her face and it was perfect. Her brown locks of hair hid her ears, earth brown locks that smelled like roses, or daffodils, and he knew it smelled good. She was wearing a green and lime green windbreaker with the hood over her head. And she was wearing earth coloured jeans. Charlie didn’t know where he got the word but she looked gangsta.
But what caught Charlie’s attention was the talisman dangling from her neck like a pendulum. It was a rose, with a green stem and lush red petal that was on top of the stem. Charlie knew she was the plant/earth warrior, or maybe a seraph. She looked angelic and so was her voice. She spoke to Charlie with her angelic voice again.
‘Welcome to Cloud 3.’


----------



## Surreal Snake

CrysTals


I WriTe my Three Dimensional Poem
The monsTers Clearly Visible
The MeTaphors gaTher and uniTe
Boxes of ThoughTs
Wrapped up for PosTeriTy
Opened as GifTs
for whaTever may come


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tubular


The ForresTs Reach for the Heavens
They Share Their Love TogeTher
The Birches are The PoeTs
The Oaks The Thinkers
Brazillian Rosewood The ArTisTs
I waTch You all Die for Your Skin
Dollars and sense
Their Consciousness Slashed by the Sword
The Children Die Daily


----------



## Surreal Snake

Laocoon


The SerpenTs Come for You
Troys Sea Opens up and spiTs out
The Trojan Horse
GifTs from the GODS
Your Sons Scream in Hades


----------



## Surreal Snake

INTP Trollip


The Surgeon of wiT
She Plays wiTh the GOD
The Dandelions Scream
Their Quickness Legendary
The INTP RelaTes


----------



## Surreal Snake

INTJ


The Armored GOD
He ConTrols the Sword
NaTural Leader
incredible mouse


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suicide Genocide Matricide 


Fuck it


----------



## Dalien

Overload
by Dalien
18 Feb 2011

Evidence portrayed published
turntable rearranges photocopy
reasons underneath illustrates
disorder crashes tiring noise
relevant cries overflow silence
approaching shadows winded
crushed by it all the world sighs


----------



## Surreal Snake

SweeT Revenge


The Terminally Guarded Thought
JusTice for the Shah
The Virgins will NOT be There
The Nothings LisTen
The Gun..To Their Heads


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vulnerable


The Hummingbird Screams
Its Children eaTen by Crows
They Cry ConsumpTion


----------



## Surreal Snake

EaT ThaT Wing


Yes...
I Take You


----------



## Surreal Snake

FaTher FuckTard


The Raging
Ball Breaker Wife
He Screams aT Me
His Fists MounTains to a Child


----------



## Surreal Snake

HiTler's Hairpiece ParT.22


Raging Darkness
I Have Found HiTlers Hairpiece
It Bleeds for eTerniTy


----------



## Surreal Snake

Damaged Goods


The MelTing Iceberg
I siT on The GianT
The Ocean Roars
Swallows me Whole
I Sink To The BoTTom 
My Tears Follow Me


----------



## Surreal Snake

DesperaTion


A QuieT Field
I Remember the Terror
The Sunflowers 
The Corpses sTand 
They Become One


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tic Toc Tic Toc


My Life is counTer clockwise
I Died FirsT
The Sundial SiTs
Her PaTience eTernal
WhaT Happens wiThouT The Sun
We WaiT


----------



## Surreal Snake

Willy Wonka


I Snap His Head off
The ChocolaTe Soldier sTands Up
Headless The ChocolaTe CounT Bleeds
Rainbows of Blood Candy and ChocolaTe Muses Spill ouT
The Muses fall to the floor
spilling and dropping inTo Blood Puddles
The Children Drink Them Down Like Hungry Vampires
They meTabolise inTo Walking Talking ChocolaTe Bars
MelTing sonneT Soldiers
They Die wiTh the Muses
smiling their chocolaTe ThoughT
inTuiTion


----------



## Surreal Snake

Coffin Love


We siT in our CrypT
Draining the True Blood
We Learn from deaTh
The erecT Vampire


----------



## Surreal Snake

10 by 10


The GODs Laugh Today
They Pull me up to The Heavens
Lays sTill


----------



## Dalien

Messages
by Dalien
19 Feb 2011

She dragged her feet
to refuse the beat
of the cloak slapping
the wild winds

She crossed her heart
to deny the start
of the spiral winding
the deep shades

She flung her sight
to find the plight
of the dreams weaving
the winged lines


----------



## Surreal Snake

CrescenT Moon TaTToo


She siTs and waiTs on my arm
The sTretched ThoughT
Blue and Yellow
You ploT Your Plan
I place You wiTh the sTars
CrescenT mOOn 
Dolphin DaughTer
My Muses marked for Life


----------



## Surreal Snake

MounT everesT


Horrible is my Friend
The MounTain Climber
EveresT ThoughT
You Tower over oThers
Wicked mounTain
Claimer of the Noble
I Tell You True
I Do


----------



## Surreal Snake

CrescenT mOOn(TrisTan)


The sTar on My Arm
You siT wiTh Your SisTer
The Black sTar
Dapple Like beauTy
CrescenT mOOn
The Sun our Life
I Rock wiTh you boTh
on our crescenT mOOn


----------



## Surreal Snake

incredible mouse


The Wounded Genius
BiTing INTJ monsTer
The Noble Soldier
Warrior of ThoughT
ScienTisT's Muse
My Friend


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lokkbox


You say a loT
buT sTay inside
Your Muses Busy Girls
You Roar the Oceans Spell
endearing all
Lokkbox...I like you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twin INTP sonneTs


Prom and Dapple
Devil Girls
The monsTers scared of you
Wounded Gryphons
beauTiful boTh
The arTisTs play with You
The Thinking Valkyries 
The Dark goTh AlchemisT
The monumenTal Goddess
Their Darkness Oceans Deep
They Will creaTe You
Their Muses consuming
AphrodiTein Queens
The Armored Unicorns


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Surreal Snake said:


> MounT everesT
> 
> 
> Horrible is my Friend
> The MounTain Climber
> EveresT ThoughT
> You Tower over oThers
> Wicked mounTain
> Claimer of the Noble
> I Tell You True
> I Do


Thank you, my friend. 

"Those Himalayas of the mind
are not so easily possessed.
There's more than precipice and storm
between you and your Everest."

~C. Day Lewis


----------



## Surreal Snake

INFJ Part.44


The Armored TurTle
Horizonal walking Crab
The meTal Wall
The Scorpians conTinue to Kill
as i blink my ThoughTs ouT


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gemini ThoughT


We March To WAR
The Fallen by Our Side
I Lick the Persian CarpeT
Its Colours Surreal and Gold
I Suck OuT Your CulTure
I Have Massacred MesopoTamia
The Dawn of the WriTTen Word


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blink


Blink BiTch Blink
The TurTle Talks to You
Do noT LisTen
He floaTs Thru Life
Sinking in the Sun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Golden buTTerfly


I Hear Her screams in the NighT
She Flys wiTh Rage
The Devils Tongue pushes her along
She floaTs in sequence wiTh Evil
PerfecTly Balanced
The equilibrium of Darkness
Medusa sTares


----------



## Surreal Snake

INFJ Psalm No.69


We Bow to The Gods
Silver Blue and Gold
Silver..The Moons SilVer Tears
Blue..The DeepesT ThoughT
Gold..The Sunshine of Your LoVe
INFJ Goddess


----------



## Dalien

Dalien said:


> Messages
> by Dalien
> 19 Feb 2011
> re-write
> 
> She dragged her feet
> to refuse the beat
> of the cloak slapping
> the wild winds
> 
> She crossed her heart
> to deny the start
> of the spiral winding
> the deep shades
> 
> She flung her sight
> to find the might
> of the dreams weaving
> the winged lines


Plight made no sense. Strength is what I was trying to express here. The word might is exactly so!


----------



## Surreal Snake

My Love


Your are the Spiral Star
My Baby Doll
You Will Be Mine
I Get WhaT I wanT
I Turn to my Right
To see Your Blue Ocean Eyes
I Will Turn For eTerniTy
for my Purple VelVeT NT


----------



## Dalien

Roam
by Dalien
20 Feb 2011

Nearing moon light
swaying unspoken words
crying the mysterious vibes
Roaming wild mare
stamping springs free
singing the muses tears
Nearing sun shine
kissing emotions high
dancing the dream reality


----------



## snail

*Remember This*

Remember the spinach artichoke lasagna we all made together,
that we knew dad wouldn’t eat because he didn’t consider it real lasagna.
Remember laughing over wine glasses, making jokes
and having to think a little longer
to decide if it was “cow tossing” or “dwarf tipping”
that formed the vague punchline
none of us could figure out,
and how it felt like the old days, with the wine as a substitute
for my brother, absent because he has his own family now.
Why couldn’t I have forced myself to keep those childhood stories like photographs
so they would last,
and make myself feel how I felt then,
to always be Skeletor because the He-man doll was his?
I would give a hundred nows for a single then
of knowing I would lose on purpose because the good guys had to win.
Remember, this moment, in case time takes it away.
Remember like I decided I would, back when I was
sitting on the old couch watching "The Wall" with my first boyfriend,
cuddled close, knowing, 
even without knowing why, that I couldn’t keep him forever,
and that time moves,
no matter what we do.


----------



## Lokkye

Pillow

Catch my tears
Rest my head
Cling to you
My Only Friend


----------



## Lokkye

Pong

Two Paddles
One Ball
Classic


----------



## Lokkye

Courtesan

Sold your soul to the devil
left your dignity at the door
Fuck until you can't fuck anymore

Lowered yourself to this level
Sheets of purity tainted
Never emotionally acquainted

Fuck for cash
Fuck, you whore

In the end
It's only shallow


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Lokkye said:


> Courtesan
> 
> Sold your soul to the devil
> left your dignity at the door
> Fuck until you can't fuck anymore
> 
> Lowered yourself to this level
> Sheets of purity tainted
> Never emotionally acquainted
> 
> Fuck for cash
> Fuck, you whore
> 
> In the end
> It's only shallow


Although I have nothing against voluntary prostitution (though I never have and never will go to one myself), and although I consider it a viable, wholesome profession, I nevertheless very much like this poem. It is raw.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Titles


Selfish shell fish
300
Existence
wait
Concept of Love
The Master
I Remember Mexico
Take
Chocolate
Surreal


----------



## Surreal Snake

Selfish shell fish


i tell you the good news
always about you
the melting candy cane
you are shallow


----------



## Surreal Snake

300


the mighty spartans
the corpses sing 
xerces the cinnamon GOD
they love the spice
the indian ocean cries for you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Existence


the werewolves kill god
they take it by the horn
they create their own mythology
the monsters Human


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wait


i wait for pretty
she massages me daily
my muse cares for me
i love her


----------



## Surreal Snake

Concept of Love


the wounded tiger
i am confused
i love the concept of love
more than i love love


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Master


the muse
she takes me by my hand
she makes me tap my fingers
i tell you true
i do


----------



## Surreal Snake

I Remember Mexico


The Aqua Rivers
Swimming Iguanas
We Ate Bananas in the Ocean
I Slept on Your Breast
Alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Take


anyone healthy is wounded
they have overcome their fear
they hear the birds singing in the morning


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chocolate


I Drink the Mayans Down
Chocolate Cups of Boiling History
I Pour Them on my Muses
Words


----------



## Surreal Snake

Surreal


Walking Talking Vampire Dolls
They Fight within Themselves
Existence
Fighting Vampire Dolls


----------



## Surreal Snake

Keep smiling on me
I Know what i Want
The Crescent Moon


----------



## Surreal Snake

Permamark


the mark of life
i feel scarred 
vertical and horizontal cuts
i look like Samurai Sword Practice
The Ants do not Mind


----------



## Surreal Snake

Liquid Lunch


I Bark Like a Dog
I Will always be there
Like a Scar on my Body
I Change Your Diaper
I wash You with Love
the Feces all over me
Bukowski is Clean


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hang


well here we are
last day
i say bye to the Squirrels
i am rabid


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anarchy


a crowded thought
a crying man
your precious love
my guarded heart


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stupid Poem


i love you
the thinking turtle
i take my time
kung fu orgasms
i will give you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Here's My Holiday


motherfucking treat
the bacterial piece of shit
the sonnets brown glare
the leaking anus
you disgust me
Love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hello There


i am a nightmare
this is my daymare
my own haunted house
aclockworkorange of horrors
the wicked goblin
i get the harpoon ready
captain ahab proud
i suck up halloween in my syringe
chocolate sea shells
my muses paralysed
could be their last ride
they hold on
dracula sucks them up thru the hypodermic
they hit the boiling death...screaming their last poems to me
loyal to the last
we wake up 3 hours later
i get my pencil...


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cherry Doll


i miss my gemini
long time 
i was tangled up in love
she is a vicious muse
the chocolate butterflies
fly into my spoon
they sit and look 
bathing in my misery
they smile and become moths
the muses change


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ruby Friday


the queen feels ill
she calls in the court jester
i lose my head
my head falls past me
smiling eternitys revenge
there is nothing to lose..you are all dead


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kill the Valkyries


maybe if they were not
there would be no war famine
maybe no love too
i will keep my muses


----------



## Surreal Snake

Psychotic Friday 


the surreal turns for you
i suck out your organs
i want to consume you...
own you&change you
stay away


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lunch box


The Weeping Willows
Dolphin Daughter...Queen of Poetry
Tristan...King of Tears
I cut with the VerTical


----------



## Surreal Snake

Waffen SS Crosses


they walk no longer
you came from hades
the cyclops comes forth
he has tasted the flames
and wants to share
i bend my silver spoon
she is rusted from piss
i clean the bad fairy 
i cook eternity
the final frontier
lucifers minions jump for me
they boil in their crypt
i suck you up
demon goddess
my births silver muse
heroine kisses
marble misses
your reflection smiles in the spoon
for a moment
the silver harpoon pulls heaven backward
they collapse in my vein screaming
i feel his voice
hot burning
Heroin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Laptop 


i want out of my cage
the bars cut into me
i pickup the spoon
i find it hidden from the rain
wash me clean...please


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bobby Fischer's Knight


The Piscean Rook
You crush the Russians True
bobby fischer...
you hug the rain in the darkness
she falls on you 
your not the only one
we are all rusted


----------



## Surreal Snake

Two Dudes


i watch them love
two ripping shemales
their tongues intertwined as t bones
wish my woman would kiss me like that


----------



## Surreal Snake

Oye


i forget my tears
the wandering jew
my tears melt with you
children of abraham


----------



## Surreal Snake

Back Together


i taste all the men on your bed
six i think
i kiss you and think of them
you spoon me and i lie


----------



## Surreal Snake

Love's Shadow Part.2


your silver i love your concept...Philosophy
i read the werewolves philosophers
they believe in love too


----------



## Surreal Snake

Love's Shadow


your silver,blue and gold
i love the concept...Philosophy
i reflect i reflect i reflect i reflect
reflection is a werewolfs rage
salvadore dali paintings
the true blood
my muses swim in my veins
they never come up for air


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trojan WAR


i sweat with the spiders
we are at WAR
it is the apocalypse
14 million black scorpians(arachnids)
against 1.4 million trojan werewolves
it is a draw...the WAR not over
to be cont...


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spider love


we war with the sweet 16
intuition swings its mighty sword
you lose eight
you survive


----------



## Surreal Snake

Love's Love Love


i crawl into sapphos blood
i go dolphin there
i swim with my children the GODS
elise....sweet elise
the crescent moons smile
i wanted you


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Penguin's Sing


they kill with love
to go on
it is cruel love
she has shattered me into one million pieces
i lay on the floor
in loves vicious puddle
the dog licks me up
sweet relief


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystal Corpses


the lime absorbs into your thoughts
you wake up a crystal corpse
you have torn off my chain mail
i lay there weak with love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Jellyfish


the dialectical tentacles
worlds thoughts hang low
they swing in the ocean
children in a playground'
talking the ancient philosophers
they learn with the spiders 
i come forth as cyclops


----------



## Surreal Snake

Orthodox Cyclops


your one eye scared us
jerky motions of emotion
the beauty queens fall for truth
third eye


----------



## Surreal Snake

Voice of Reason


the dialectical choice
sophists argue amongst themselves
while the greek river of thought spills into the ocean
the philosophers rejoice
salvation


----------



## Surreal Snake

Drunk


your a time bomb
just add alcohol
not a constructive bukowski drinker
you become deniro....raging bull
jake lamotta
you wrinkle and shrink today


----------



## Surreal Snake

3 Men on the Moon


a serb a muslim a croat
the serb kills the croat
looks at the muslim
kills him
then himself
with a knife
he knew he would live because if you havent
spilled your blood in virgin land
you cant claim it for ones country
the serb knew this 

(Based on a story i read years ago,not my concept)Kevin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Slaughter


the crosses walk and kill each other
the crescent moon frowns
they kill for different crosses
the crescent moon weeps
apocalyptic waffen ss crosses
you started the walk


----------



## Surreal Snake

Melt


melting in ovens
you turn to tears,stain the walls
it holds you,the only thing
tears cry for eternity
cold inside their crypt


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystal Tears


your tears glow gold
i put them in my syringe
your pussy bleeds orgasmic orgasms
they are thoughts
wild fanged fairies


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fall


from your body
i spill out of you
all six foot four of me
i look at you
mommy


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kool-Aid sonneT


Existence
The Darkness
The Rain
Bach
Dali(my dog)
Dali
Nietzsche
Klimt
Chagall
Fromm
Beatles
Rumi
Rilke 
Jung


----------



## Surreal Snake

Weeping Willow 


crying haiku,the forests lose their children
the sweet fourteen,you talk of love but never change
death metal poetry,you bang your head
oven poetry,i write you out 
i hang you on the clothesline
you dry...the dripping fairy with outstretched loins


----------



## Drew

Surreal things bore me.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Unicorn Rages


one angry bitch
she snorts like a centaur
lowers her head and begs
i bend down to gently kiss her
she knees to history,she has seen everything
i relieve her weary tears i lick them off her horn
i have tasted creation


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Unicorn begs


the unicorn stares at reason
they do not argue
they share the truth
its all we ever know


----------



## Surreal Snake

Holy Shark's Batman


the golden puzzle inside the abyss beyond the black hole
the drop of rain
you fall...
i have had my one trillionth thought socrates
they took your life


----------



## Surreal Snake

Escape from philosophy


everything we know in our bedroom mirror
nothing else
i metamorphosize into a snowflake
i lick myself pretty
i keep changing as i fall
nirvana


----------



## Surreal Snake

Druid Goddess


i come for you
i tell you true
i do
i sail my purple gallion on nights gentle wind
how she caresses,the darkness sets sail
her cyclops stare and unicorn armor bends our shield of truth
my chainmail and skin melt away
intuition takes its mighty breath..and speaks
existence is a rabid unicorn biting a werewolf in the rain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bend it


i bend my purple armor
i stare neo down..he submits
i take the matrix,yes it is mine


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Surreal Snake said:


> Drunk
> 
> 
> your a time bomb
> just add alcohol
> not a constructive bukowski drinker
> you become deniro....raging bull
> jake lamotta
> you wrinkle and shrink today


Very nice.


----------



## Surreal Snake

camus11 said:


> I am Tony from the INFJ short stories and poetry thread, but I can't log in as Tony due to the update, I think? So I am logged in as my original username. This is a pretty good thread Surreal Snake started.



All INFJ welcome here TonyAnyone who writes.All Types.Respect only Rule.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dear Goddess


i think of you
i write one million poems
you still stay away
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Six String Darkness


the unicorn blinks creation
a bucket of marbles
thinking and glowing
the moment


----------



## Surreal Snake

Glow


I hang myself on the cross
my dripping blood the apocalypse
it falls on you
you swim in my universe
marbles on a canvas
i miss you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Walk the Walk


talk the talk
i turn the hurricane force sonnet on you
the universe a giant canvas
we are the artists
do the right thing
paint


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wave


to everything possible
take it by the hand
become its friend
claim yourself


----------



## Surreal Snake

Seperation


the vulnerable thought
we stay away
the poem has a broken heart
he reaches out to embrace
the unknown...me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dream


i cannot blink tonight
i stare the thinking thought
aclockworkorange of happenstance
i take the pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Buddha


he blinks the moment alone
everything we know
inside ourselves
get your shovel and dig 
noend insight


----------



## Surreal Snake

09:00


terror sleeps,up momentarily
he wakes up the apocalypse
still resting


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunny Side up


i swim in intuitions ocean
it is deep
the galaxy is a whore
she keeps her secrets hidden
i break in
she shows me the way
i gather my marbles and play in the constellations
with my childhood friends


----------



## Surreal Snake

Waffen SS Whorehouse


the women stay silent
the centaurs take when they want
you steam roll thru the killing fields
the muse murderers there
vlad the impaler kublai khan
alexander
they join your armies
the terrible apocalypse
mythological armies stomp thru the clouds
with their jackboots
crushing my surreal thoughts
the crescent moon kills


----------



## Surreal Snake

Existence's Folly


the terrible turnip,you sit for months...thinking
the spiders crawl on you,you dont move,make a sound
arachnid war in nearby fields,your silent soldiers lay still
they await the apocalypse,the human cometh,she walks as a giant
the leaking marble,her side cut open,she spills her blood on us
the bewildered lovers,after their last kiss,they learn with love
the splendid sorcerous,the loving spoonfull,i will take my medicine
bleeding humanities hate into one colour,one culture,one love
the turnip dies tonight


----------



## Surreal Snake

yellow submarine


i go deep with the beatles
john the captain,he always wanted to sail
he takes the starfish by its mighty arms and turns the gallion to love
he sets sail with paul,george and ringo
they write with the whales,their rivalries gone
the beatles


----------



## Surreal Snake

the Forest floor


the flaky fruitcake
the spiders run on you,the killing floor
the squirrels bounce,exploding snowflakes underfoot
they disappear in the landmines


----------



## Surreal Snake

Manoir Montreal


midnight meetings for hash
you came from afghanistan
the poppies similed then,before the russians
white lines of opium 
i get down on all fours and wail,the valkyries schrill tale


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tuesday's dream


how is the ruby today
she glitters the red rainbow
the sleeping starfish
my angels wet dream
i have awoken the apocalypse
it is a good day to be alive


----------



## Surreal Snake

melted chains from outer space


i break them with my muse,she unleashes the strangle hold
no stay fanged fairy,we will roll on the sleeping sonnet
perfectly balanced in love,i take out my tools
silver,blue and gold,i bring them to you
they learn my chocolate tears,medusa stares


----------



## Surreal Snake

Faceboook


the narcissist express
those smoked meat sandwichs 
Oye


----------



## Surreal Snake

sign of weakness


acting too tuff
that boring thing
she blushes for you
get off your asses 
the stars are above
not in front


----------



## Surreal Snake

stormy thought


the constellations sing the purple dolphin
she screams the good fairy,happy for her friends
the generals muse,she keeps the peace
a true man of the gods,the tears golden papyrus
Poetry


----------



## Surreal Snake

i miss you


i smell your crystal mane
the swimming baby dragon hairs
watching you sleep,the gentle heaving of your chest
she awakens into the snoring monster
you are not disturbed,my queen


----------



## Dalien

Light Of My Shadow 
by Dalien
27 Feb 2011

After almost 50 years, 
I still don't understand
the man behind my life
He was my guiding light,
when I was small 
always his shadow
Something changed, 
as I played...
the light grew dimmer
I didn't know
what pain was bestowed
upon this figure
No way to absorb 
for myself to keep,
it was bigger than my father
I shelved this loneliness
next to Nancy Drew
in hopes to 
unshadow the mystery
When a light showed
the darkness flowing 
out of his bottle,
I rebelled, 
yet that shadow 
stayed by my side
Guiding me...
a flickering beacon
of hell and peace
flashing somewhere
between love and hate
The years wavered by...
I've lived in the shadows
of light for so long...
After almost 50 years...
The man behind my life
doesn't understand what
pain he had bestowed
upon this figure...
his daughter


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Light Of My Shadow
> by Dalien
> 27 Feb 2011
> 
> After almost 50 years,
> I still don't understand
> the man behind my life
> He was my guiding light,
> when I was small
> always his shadow
> Something changed,
> as I played...
> the light grew dimmer
> I didn't know
> what pain was bestowed
> upon this figure
> No way to absorb
> for myself to keep,
> it was bigger than my father
> I shelved this loneliness
> next to Nancy Drew
> in hopes to
> unshadow the mystery
> When a light showed
> the darkness flowing
> out of his bottle,
> I rebelled,
> yet that shadow
> stayed by my side
> Guiding me...
> a flickering beacon
> of hell and peace
> flashing somewhere
> between love and hate
> The years wavered by...
> I've lived in the shadows
> of light for so long...
> After almost 50 years...
> The man behind my life
> doesn't understand what
> pain he had bestowed
> upon this figure...
> his daughter





Very touching D.+_*


----------



## Surreal Snake

suck you up


one million syringes in space
the junkies on the space station
they throw their harpoons at moby dick
he swims with ahab,they are locked in hate
darting hypes with eternity,space,the final frontier


----------



## Surreal Snake

agony


she never leaves,she waits on my doorstep
i walk past her,she follows,that monkey on my back
i put her in my spoon


----------



## Lokkye

The Seed

The wind blew it southwards
Away from home
Away from good soil
It was carried with the wind
It was helpless against the current
Couldn't move
Couldn't evade
And it could've been a plant
It could've grown
But it didn't
And it just lay on the ground
And you could only imagine
What it could've been


----------



## Surreal Snake

1000 


sand fills the oceans
the mountains become dust
they blow with the wind
we are gone


----------



## Surreal Snake

das boot


the sinking submariner
the coffin leaks today
you go deep in space
your death brings the fish


----------



## Surreal Snake

ride


hot chicks and muscle cars
V8 pussy
lots a torque


----------



## Surreal Snake

liquid dream


the dolphin sings today
she swims with her children
they go deep in the chocolate


----------



## Surreal Snake

dolphin 


i think you are my muse,i ask silver,blue and gold 
i rub your rubies on me,i feel their loving colour
i want more darkness,i say yes,you climb back into your head
you need to open up your diamond,she is locked in a land war
the self the worst enemy,when you lie to you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ocean


i see rubies in the ocean
they sit by the starfish
they dance on the killing floor
singing her tune for love


----------



## Dalien

Soda Pop
by Dalien
28 Feb 2011

A soda can,
once pop culture
flattened underneath recycled steel
skitters from wheel to wheel
across cement
front row window watching, 
wondering where...
flinching
straight down the gutter drain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Brave Leonidas

they come with the wind
the spiders hit xerces sails
they consume them in their stomachs
spartan insects,sent to do greeces bidding
they crawl with their culture,the arachnids
armored sea shells on their backs
let the spiders hit the floor


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nietzsche


i bring you under my canopy
it is raining master
i am but a valkyrie
i sing your words in the sky
with terror and love
there is nothing else
nietz,i wrap you in my cape
you are my surrogate father 
along with jung
twin mountain creations
crystal spirals of thought
always turning for truth
gemini father


----------



## Surreal Snake

Leonidas at Thermopylae


the arrows fly at you,the spiders descend as rain
the persian carpets,bring pain and death
this is sparta,we are raised with it,we play the weeping turtle
our shields loyal and true,you bounce off the gods
we get up and rage,the brave 300,the dead


----------



## Dalien

Lonely Strike
by Dalien
28 Feb 2011

Suppose to be alone
Widow's walk
Ocean's floor deep
Ghosts dance 
Holding a pose
Through mind's eye
A lonely strike
Imaginary music
Sings a wailing song 
Never to be alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

mOOn


it is the full moon,the killing moon
i drag the moon slowly across the floor,disemboweling her
i know about her,she is old,she has lost her hair
the bald goddess has lost her silver silk,the meteor showers long passed away
she is bound in her marble cage,her tears give birth to humans
my leaking thoughts become compressed,i keep them in my head
the mechanical bull,the tears new moon,she is above,not below
i look to her stars,they smile down on me,her silver children
ancient and great, great, great, great, great grandparents
i float in space with my intuition,it shows me the galaxies conscience
the wonderful felt blanket,the silver stars and purple moons 
in the spirit of love and change,the gods tell me true
i do


----------



## Surreal Snake

underground 20


the dead flower
you were but a bud
mother tore off your halo
you bled out on the floor
smishbortion


----------



## Surreal Snake

86


you flatten on the floor,amongst a circle of friends
your pain monumental,you are a blind fish
wounded without air,the colour leaving 
the dying black mamba 
you scream to your bones,they all laugh but me
i understand pain,he is cruel


----------



## Surreal Snake

write it


i write my masterpiece on birch bark
i choose the tree with tender loving care
he must be male as we both understand
the tree has to have found his love is another rule
i find him,hiding in the shade,he gasps,he sees the truth
i take out my scalpel,specially sharpened for this occasion
he screams,i cut him
i peel the silver from his skin
he understands,i find new flesh on the killing floor
i sew him up


----------



## Surreal Snake

I want


i want to look in your ruby red ocean eyes and see the hurricane
i want to pass you the golden key...with a kiss
i want to open up hades trap door and step out
i will follow your burden wherever she may go
i will give you chocolate kisses,our tongues candy canes
i want


----------



## Lycrester

Comrade Lady May

Undeserving holder of angel blue eyes,
Your tongue that of a demon.
Daughter of Misunderstanding and Self-Hatred,
It's no wonder you gorge on negativity.
Lipstick of brillant red. 
The only brillance you can exert.
Darling,let I be a hammer to smash your black light.


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> write it
> 
> 
> i write my masterpiece on birch bark
> i choose the tree with tender loving care
> he must be male as we both understand
> the tree has to have found his love is another rule
> i find him,hiding in the shade,he gasps,he sees the truth
> i take out my scalpel,specially sharpened for this occasion
> he screams,i cut him
> i peel the silver from his skin
> he understands,i find new flesh on the killing floor
> i sew him up


@Surreal Snake
This poem is beautiful! I can't think of any other word worthy enough to explain...beautiful!


----------



## Surreal Snake

1588


you peel their skin like incan gold
the King sits on his golden throne
he cared for his people
the spaniards come in crystal ships
they bleed their hate,get off the hook
they read the kings charter,absolving all from crime
the incas do not understand spanish,that does not matter
they hang the children high on the cross,they scream from the flames
give up the gold,their skins burned from greed
there are no more incan kings,only melted puddles


----------



## Surreal Snake

walmart


the suffocating giant
the bully sits with you
i go in,the wounded tourist
the walking talking automaton,the 1000 yard stare
get thee behind me satan


----------



## Surreal Snake

testament of truth


the dialectical sophist,socrates was right
you sit in your group,you all agree
you are right


----------



## Surreal Snake

1688


the incas become absorbed,the blistering culture
of those who eat their gold,the king of inca
bows to the king of spain,they are educated
multilingual,mixed,the gemini hybrid
taller now,lighter skin,your mother was taken


----------



## Surreal Snake

1788


you become priests,still mild civil war
the catholic god has become your love
the druid incans still worship the gods in hidden caves
these statues of gold and silver cry their tears in darkness
you are discovered,they burn your feet in gods name
to give up the gods,none do


----------



## Surreal Snake

1888


you are cowboys,wild and free
culture is the past,we live for the moment
just like now


----------



## Surreal Snake

1988


new wave incans,you discover your past
you listen to simple minds
everything light,the weight on you
you act the image,the hair,style of 88
the slaughter continues as you club your life


----------



## Surreal Snake

2008


you are the ruling elite,just like them
you squander your countries wealth for greed
the statues sit bled out,their tears long since rusted
they stay as crosses,on the killing floor
love lays catatonic, as their ancestors first tear


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> 1588
> 
> you peel their skin like incan gold





Surreal Snake said:


> 1688
> 
> the incas become absorbed,the blistering culture





Surreal Snake said:


> 1788
> 
> you become priests,still mild civil war





Surreal Snake said:


> 1888
> 
> you are cowboys,wild and free





Surreal Snake said:


> 1988
> 
> new wave incans,you discover your past





Surreal Snake said:


> 2008
> 
> you are the ruling elite,just like them


One hundred year ages
words of a sage
shows wage


----------



## Surreal Snake

let love rule


i am the wounded turtle,destroyed by kung fu
i have used it wrong,for will and ego
i lay here dying,my blood leaking out
i have been killed by master
he loves me


----------



## Surreal Snake

tool


i am the rusted ball bearing,junkyard roadkill
i lay there still and think
i answer my answers in decades
choosing the question every hundred years
i have seen ancient cultures,a drop of rain
i have seen the dinos,those freight trains
now you stare at me,my blood long rusted away
licked clean by the worlds rage
it is a cruel monster,it lives in the abyss
the aliens hit the killing floor
they come in peace,the usual war
picked up,the heat from you
nirvana nirvana i tell me true


----------



## Dalien

Low Down
by Dalien
1 Mar 2011

Down and dirty
hitting gutter low
why the hell
does it hurt 
above so....


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silver Boar sonneT


the siver boar charges down the path
the bully of the wild kingdom
the panther waits for you
he sits in silence and stares at the darkness
he blinks when you run by
so you cannot see your death
he shakes his mighty head
he flies with nights gentle breeze from the canopy 
seconds away from death is the boar
he knows he is coming
the cat has underestimated him
he turns and impales the black orphan 
he hits the killing floor,dead
the silver boar charges down the path...


----------



## Dalien

Kitchen Scissors
by Dalien
1 Mar 2011

I have been
Kissed by scissors...
a roaming lip
how many others?
shredded by false mouth,
but not at that moment

Those scissors worshiped
another seducer, 
of the same cloth... 
loosely defined lips

Kisses weaved
a towel of kitchen need,
like a rag rug
how many others?
nicked during me,
when scissors french kissed
“I don't think I love you”


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chain of Treason


reason is not reasonable,it is dogmatic
the hoover dam,it just is
thought is not thinking,it is a gathering of common sense
the reason for the season,it just is
emotion is not feeling,it is love,when you cant breathe
your heart skips her beat,like a basketball in a speed freaks syringe
it just is
love...she is not the traitor to reason or the thinking mans thought
emotion is the true intuition of loves thinking


----------



## Surreal Snake

Red


the sensitive feeler,horrible monster
you ignore the truth,he crawls up and bites 
only way you see it,the unblinking eye
aclockworkorange of happenstance,the killing fields claim 
your seeing eye bobs up and down,hiding in the stew
the monsters there,to keep you company
khmer rouge have dug you deep
preserved in your crypt
you will become dinner,boiling in madness
the water buffalo pisses and misses
they wait for your resurrection,you float up
a headless cross,arms outstretched 
you float to the heavens,the gods watch 
the light hits your eye
you blink the sunshine stare
the leeches fall from the body
they wiggle down with a piece
happy in their descent
the starving humans see 
acceptance


----------



## Dalien

Marvel
by Dalien
1 Mar 2011

A super man ponders a woman of wonder
A woman of wonder ponders a super man
Well, I marvel at that super man 
who marvels a wonder woman
Marvelous darling, simply marvelous
Only in a comical delusion!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Roadkill


the blood makes you beautiful
it is your makeup
i pick you from the bushes
you are the guarded memory
you fall like snow from a tree
massive pieces descend thru the branches
melting and dripping the ink
landing on the killing floor below
look at what you have become
the silent thought,a somber reflection
in bloods puddle


----------



## Surreal Snake

kurt cobain


the invisible poet
in the garden
you have been replanted kurt
the yawning bud
vonnegut with you now
you smoke sunshine together
put it in your pipe
see you in platos cave


----------



## Surreal Snake

existence 89


i am the folded envelope
turned and bent over and under
finally i am sealed shut
to be destroyed with the knife


----------



## Surreal Snake

wounded


the bleeding maple
i am a slow pressed apple
crushed for nutrition,eaten by the gods
i am the wounded purple octopus
waiting for you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ruby


the fairies move my fingers
they are planted in love
your beauty is sublime
the dark rainforest
a wounded pearl on the oceans floor
you have gone subterranean
starship space,the universe wails her beauty
you are my crystal spiral
several layers deep
I cry my love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Serial Killer sonneT Part.81(LoVe Monkey No.96)


you peel her skin,the wounded tourist
one hell of a holiday
you see her inside the snakebar
grabbing her coke
the devil deems her prey
you listen,satan is master
you quick snap your extendable
gently putting her out
you take her to your vehicle
the abyss has sunk you deep
she is put inside the marble igloo
never to return
you drive her to your crypt
it is dark,sealed shut,you only hear her screams


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bach's appetite


you drank down gold 
a living bronzed alexander of beauty
your creativity and power,zeus like
you bathed in silver perfume
the fairies waiting patiently holding satin
some fanged but submissive
they fly to dry your velvet tears
the hummingbirds sing your muse
you would dream in the tub,a rub a dub dub


----------



## Surreal Snake

Music


bachs breath breathes
recorded music was king
they all wanted bach,to hear johann
he is the stars crystal tears
they fall,landing on beauty,they absorb into her
some run away,they are afraid
they land on blue,he licks them up
bach


----------



## Surreal Snake

1972


i run thru the paintings,dalis works of art
i smile with the colours,my friends
we talk philosophy and humanity
they are very sad,blue sits alone
it cries all day,writes all night
red rages,it cuts with its art
it is vicious,inline with the minions
i will keep my eye 
black is noble,it is not a colour


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dali


my scarlet spartan knight,my purple wish
i bark at the moon,my pain monumental
a fallen tree,a diamond encrusted rat
my pain demonic, you left me
i cry blood tears,i am alone
my father has died,my master,my love
the four legged god,philosophers were incomplete
they never spoke of dog


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lucifer's Horn


i sit alone and cry,the ants leaking out
i will join you shortly father,noble dead dog
they threw you in the pile,i couldnt breath'
it was winter,i had to leave 
i held you when you died,my tears choking me
dali dali come back to me


----------



## Surreal Snake

hate with love


i love to hate myself
hurt myself plenty,i avoid the mirror
scared of you,the cyclops reflection
i move as one when i look,i pull back,eye extended
the horn of hades,will bleed me out


----------



## Surreal Snake

open it


i open hades trap door,i jump in
crystal spiral guards,with heads of gryphon kings
turtle monkeys with childrens feet,the goblin sleeps tonight
the colour purple being a drama queen
blue depressed,back on the hype
i eat my hemlock and join my friends
see you in hades


----------



## Surreal Snake

Genius suicide


the barking general,i will turn the screw in deep
it is given,the power tool comes to life,he coughs once or twice
he winds up at warp speed,he passes the enterprise
he is boldly going where no screw has gone before
space,the final frontier


----------



## Surreal Snake

away


torn between two worlds,the spiritual or walmart
the beautiful freedom of darkness sublime
which path does the silver boar follow
the true self of destiny or the warped marble of physical existence
i choose life


----------



## Surreal Snake

purple velvet big mac


i find you in the freezer
the puss filled history lesson,the wounded 
you grow thru ice,oh omniscient one
the ancient dinosaur,the arachnid of burgers
iron skinned and willed,the thinking diamond
loves crystal thought,your a maggot


----------



## Surreal Snake

breakfast of maggots


the rice pot full of maggots
flambe a la blanc maggot
i lay down with them and create
a taken brush,used and abused
i paint my masterpiece
on canvas silver,blue and gold
i draw a self portrait with words
they are all ive ever known


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silver Meteor


i see you fly thru space
the stars blink as you descend
you leave your crystal rage
her tail true love
she roars as joan of arc
for fairness and truth
the spiral diamond drill 
digs deep in my heart
for you


----------



## Dalien

The Letter
by Dalien
2 Feb 2011

It all started in July...
a tree standing strong
three symbols scrawled
smoky quartz drawings

For the love of limb
leaves danced shading 
these gemstones of life
were not disturbed

Seasons...
fell and withered,
frozen crystals warmed,
renewal sprung leaping 
for sunshine's fair again

Smoky quartz drawings
three symbols scrawled
clung to that mighty oak
reaching for the skies

an eye, a heart, a horseshoe...

When asked, the man smiled
quietly...My love will see you all
the way through to the heavens 
amongst the stars, moon and sun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Type right


you hum a few bars of infj
and feel,the sundial sleeps
taking you back to type


----------



## Surreal Snake

Type



be true to you,image lacks substance
be true to you,darkness gives birth to infj
we swim in fathers thoughts
hum more bars,not an infj
so be it


----------



## Surreal Snake

clusterfuck


soldiers dying,sheen crying
he cries for his lost cocaine
the three bites hard tonight
he locks and loads revenge
they took your children


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ok


yeah okey dokey
the sweet 16
warriors of type
rule no.1 be what you are
not what you will become
i see the phony unicorn
she judges all as iz
infj loves the golden sundial


----------



## Surreal Snake

1000 Traitors


you type right
the sophists judge 
they agree you are this
so they are right
jung wrote alone
watching sheep in the field


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trouble


fixed bayonets,banzai charge coming
the raiders shake with rage,in their fox holes
the japanese officers charge the samurai sword
the major throws his two headed battle axe
the marine ducks,the sparrow hits the tree
he bites the mahogany 
they come with the sun,raiders blinded
they charge bayonets,banzaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
they hit like raging bulls,marine raiders in the bees nest
johnston drives his k-bar into masukis chest,he cries for mother
he is the wounded dolphin,he lays with death
the position is overrun,the enemy mixed
valkyries hit the killing floor,the japanese die to a man


----------



## Surreal Snake

titan's storm


the sand dunes as big as mountains
where there are dunes,the windscreams
the galaxy brings the storms
hurricane force winds on saturn
type 5 winds no,type 500,000 
twice the speed of light
lightning strikes at 10,000 times its power
than earth,we photosynthesize our infallibility
omniscient children,we look up,we see truth
we just cant define it,the horror stays away
today


----------



## Surreal Snake

life after walmart


the ants return to their queen,the happy colony
the bees continue to pollinate,arachnids kill
they hang you high on the cross,religion bleeds out
we have seen the truth,it is love
the perfect religion,we bleed into one colour
the children play again,they sit on their see saws
the parents look on,smiling their playground thoughts
love is all you need


----------



## Dalien

Computer Paper
by Dalien
3 Mar 2011

The computer has laid my pen aside
Dictionaries wear their pages no more
I tap my fingers...
words appear for all the world to see
Someone once told me...
I write for me
I wondered why I could relate
when my words are spread here,
on a screen, 
for all the world to see
Either there on that screen 
or that dictionary with no paper to flip...
Yet, pages do turn...
and pens do fly with them


----------



## Dalien

Hash
by Dalien
3 Mar 2011

Hash and Rehash
sounds like a meal to devour
Everything sings in meters
Poetry is a much needed release,
or has it captured me with its' song
Words move all over the place
Outside people keep interfering
with inside voices that beckon me
to write the words that fall about my mind
Has it gone mad?
I read the mundane words, of a monotone print 
the words transpose into a melodic song
The music has taken over
I go this way and sway
I go that way and tip my hat


----------



## Surreal Snake

write it again


i write to childrens songs,pink floyd
i think of time,the demonic sorcerer
he watches us watch the clock
coo coo clock
it is very logical the name,the inventor must of known what a joke time has become
serious enough to make it,coo coo clock has cried its last laugh


----------



## Dalien

Jumble
by Dalien
3 Mar 2011

Woman cry...
Jumble, Jumble, Jumble
Why must I tumble through cliche
to get to the mere slip
of a girl inside a woman's body
when on the outside you see
a child crying on the inside


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pain(He will own You)


the slow apprenticeship
i see you as white,the pure uneventful pain
there,but love too,just a stage,i think at two
at four,i meet my school mates,they are yellow
kevin cross shows me the next,he is blonde 
his fists cry at me,i crush him,we become friends,pain
13 came and went as it does,16 stayed forever,the wise child
i see you as red,you are clear and old,the blue sky,a camping trip
you come along,omniscient us,the virgin killer,he leaves with my breath
on a cold winters day...
i am alive


----------



## Dalien

Dragging The Mind
by Dalien
3 Mar 2011

Up in arms
Sword in one hand
Olive branch wildly
swaying about
Spill your mind in mine
Careful there
Still up in arms
You may get lost
In the maze that
I call mind


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Jumble
> by Dalien
> 3 Feb 2011
> 
> Woman cry...
> Jumble, Jumble, Jumble
> Why must I tumble through cliche
> to get to the mere slip
> of a girl inside a woman's body
> when on the outside you see
> a child crying on the inside





WoW +_*+_*.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Temp *_*


17,000 degrees,your storm nuclear
saturns complicated weather patterns,hardest to predict
in the galaxy,good morning motherfucker,here comes santa claus
it rages thru earth,the empty shell,our hatred and oceans lifted away 
to the cosmos,mother natures last lick
my crescent moon smiles
the killing moon


----------



## Dalien

Two Daughters
by Dalien
3 Mar 2011

Two have seen through my eyes...
Dancing roses casting arrows
About life bleeding white tears
Loving virgo and gemini
My bow bends like a pine 
Admist the mighty oaks


----------



## Dalien

February
by Dalien
3 Mar 2011

I write my poems today
3 Mar 2011
in its' place I type Feb
The month of leaving life behind
from one state to another
pull me out of this space
into the month of marching onward
the sugarbees await for me 
along side the buttercups
and the doodlebugs
take me home


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You


the salamander swims today
he stays one colour like me
he is happy in his thoughts
the muskellunge eats him


----------



## Dalien

Gusto
by Dalien
3 Mar 2011

If you ask me
blue and orange
the color of flame
means a firey peace


----------



## myjazz

Devilsapple said:


> Snake : Roses are red I wish you were dead,
> Devilsapple: Violets are blue and bloated like you.


Myjazz: Turtles are green Money is to. We don't have either but I love you.
Oh wait we was on red...Remix:Roses are Red wake up dead Violets are blue your life is through


I cheated >.< will return when feels like writing.


----------



## Surreal Snake

prepare


the spiral galaxy,we only see the vertical 
the shavings from a pencil,we see little
i look up at the gods,ancient egyptians,mayans
wise cultures,build their pyramids
the alien looks at you,their genes in us


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pyramids


the aliens drop on the killing floor
they help us build,for them
we are bred as slaves,dying by the thousands
they build for their gods,the slaves kill themselves
some tired of the work,they kill their slaves
the gods sit with their whips,we are mining insects
tunneling for gold,they bring it back,we create legends


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nuclear


you bring the beautiful sunset
your tears dripping down on our wounded species
we make weapons to destroy,we are pieces on a chessboard
falling,one by one,we melt into the horror
they have stolen my shadow,it sits by the wall
i observe thru darkness,the spiders long since gone
i am the crying octopus,i reach for nothing
it reaches back,the cruel memory
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yeah Right


i turn existences hammer
the war god thor,let the valkyries fall where they may
i will love the wounded fairies,chocolate kisses for you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Count Dracula's sonneT


the peanut butter killer,he will take your life
why are we fascinated by the true blood
the purple princess inside,you turn the rack on me
i lay in your dungeon,a smile on my face
the monster arrives,the black shadow
i do not see him,my intuition does
he smells me,i feel his saliva drip 
sublime,i start to get excited,hes playing with me
i am the broken salamander,eaten by the king
he decides to show,your blood blue eyes
stares thru my self,your nails hardened diamonds
you scratch me,your a blur,hes on me
sucking and draining,i lay there
nirvana


----------



## Surreal Snake

Brimstone


hell and fire are born to be released
use your own judgement,no one knows,only you
i was born to be one,the singular sonnet
i worship the sweet fourteen
i tell you true,i do


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wander


into the mountains,they have taken their first breath
you walk with the ancients,the mountain whores
they grew with the dinosaurs,mothers milk
female breasts pointed to the heavens
her peaks are snow filled nipples,dripping down on us
i have tasted mother nature and want more
she soothes me,my poetry free 

Dedicated to Horrible,he goes to the himalayas...The Gods rest there(my Friend)


----------



## Surreal Snake

Happiness


the old cliche,i take it when she comes
my main muse,the others follow suit
i kiss the golden princess,her tears ruby red
she holds me as a sonnet,i stay warm in her heart
i break free into her intestines,i see truth and love
the colour blue,all holding hands,they look at me
i shy away,they break their circle,they include me
i get down on my knees and prey on the gods


----------



## Surreal Snake

some of us


are alone,wicked and lost
you hit the groups,that shallow stream
the sophists stare medusa,i have found myself
alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

I wait for 9


i see him walking and talking
the number 9,you are many things
9 mm round,the shallow stream
i see you in my fridge,9 helpings,for one
the colour 9 is one of my favs,i chalk the colour on you
a vicious shade of blue,the gulf of mexicos tears
i grab my 9 and head to war


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Surreal Snake said:


> Wander
> 
> 
> into the mountains,they have taken their first breath
> you walk with the ancients,the mountain whores
> they grew with the dinosaurs,mothers milk
> female breasts pointed to the heavens
> her peaks are snow filled nipples,dripping down on us
> i have tasted mother nature and want more
> she soothes me,my poetry free
> 
> Dedicated to Horrible,he goes to the himalayas...The Gods rest there(my Friend)


Thank you, my friend, I am honored. If I find any god(s), you shall be the first to know. Love the imagery, by the way.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stanley


sit in the captains chair,come on in
i will peel your skin,real horror show
aclockworkorange,i sit with kubrick
stanley in control,i eat his biscuits
he goes full metal jacket 
he whips me with his cerebral stare
i sit up and write my will,the words rhetoric
the ravaged,bullet holed Poems,save me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rodin


she screams your name,your tortured muse
the apprentices break the marble,they create it for you
you put on the finishing touch,no one complains
you sign your name,history smiles 
they broke their fingers


----------



## Surreal Snake

the siren


she screams at me,i bind my ears
with her kiss,the madness...sublime


----------



## Surreal Snake

Conflict truth


i arm the gods for war,the apocalypse cometh
she rides on a carpet,above k2
i watch her descend,her tears chariots
they fall on us,the lost
i put them in my syringe


----------



## Surreal Snake

Poke


love is my favourite colour,she is my countries flag
red,i pick her up,the sweet maple leaf,she descends merrily with the wind
i watch the acrobat,the skill surreal,i pick her up
the terrible turtle hits the wounded forest floor
dead bodies everywhere,arachinds,sparrows
the list grows with my sorrow,the roadkill bleed in their death makeup
the charging moose kill many,we go camping
the snapping turtle smiles,he takes his bite
i scream the clear schrill of a valkyrie
i crush him for truth and love,my favourite colours


----------



## Dalien

Sports Rally
by Dalien
4 Mar 2011

Weight bearer
Diamond engraver 
Gems' demise
Arena is full tonight
Gold leaves shadow
Bloody pools bathes
Lowly common mare
Backbone of rally
River bearer
Bloodstone washer
Gems' duress


----------



## Surreal Snake

Monumental


the mouses painting,it is a samurai sword
you fold your painting 3000 times,before complete
blinding colours of surreal red,the devils apple
she blocks my crystal vision,the gods tell me 
the partial application,i write for you,my friend
the incrediblemouse,i tell you true
i do


----------



## nallyha

If Voice were a person

What would thou say, or have said, or be saying, oh Voice, if thou wert a person?
Would thy lips spring off praises or whistle like willows in a mighty rush of winds? What would thou say, oh Voice?

Would thy lips be known to gossip, like the media in need of ‘Breaking News? Or like yakking idlers needing an opiate?. What would thou say, oh Voice?
Would thou speak kind words or ‘preach the gospel’, and when insults be ventured upon you, still remain verbally polite? Or like a rebel, anarchist and truculent being, send forth risque words and anti-government chants and curses.
Which would your heart and mind? What would thou say, oh Voice?

Would thou ululate to the tune of Rock n Roll’? Or hum to the tune of an hymn? 
Would thou laugh or sigh at thy problem Or just hiss thy teeth at them?. What would thou do, or have done or be doing then, oh Voice?

Would thou fill thine arguments with fallacies and in troubled times, to save thy skin……lie? Or would thy virtue be: Speak the truth and speak it every, cause it what it will?
Would thou speak with Parables and riddles Or let thy speech be unequivocal and simple?
Would thou speak of issues anodyne or controversial? Or like a sheep to the slaughter…….. just be silent!


What would thou say, oh voice, what would thou want us to say?


----------



## nallyha

Questions to Silver 

When amongst thy rival thou be…..is thine heart filled with glee? 
Do thou grimace at or grudge thy rivals, as they poof their chests and step unto the trade stage , proudly parading under the stop light………….Avaricious bidders and buyers lost in the jollity of their acquisition.
Didst thine esteem plummet when from human lips thy rivals names speed off intentionally?, your name lost in memory.
Didst thou shudder at the names and presence of thy enemies………the stealer of thy fame; Goal, Platinum, Pearl, Ruby, diamond.
Art thou planning an attack, a sudden come back? Canst thou reconcile thyself unto fame and new purpose? Can thou do it on your own, or, it needs be that thou wed with a rival.
Wilt thou ever rise again, or wilt thou forever remain behind like the Testicles of an Hog ,or just as you are in the Mirror , be forever behind the scene?


----------



## nallyha

Sir Goal

 Sir Goal…..
I know thou art a busy man, but there are things I need to understand.
What’s it like being so famous, so useful, so wanted?
Tell me, what’s the secret behind your successes ?.
Do detail the tactics, the skills, the psychological maneuvering, whatever it is!
Let me have it!

Oh, I know I wasn’t born royalty like you, but I shall like to emulate you.
Quite an entrepreneur you are! Founder of renowned business you are.
I shall like to be a tycoon……………..

Yes, hand me your autobiography………………..
I see, I understand now.

Your success wasn’t just skin deep, solely achieved ‘by your looks’ .
Because beauty at its best, is shallow without a good brain.
I’ve looked into your life, and have noted something: You, oh Goal, art a man creative, resourceful, ambitious and kind, though thou art a King in ‘your world’, you’re not to proud to mix and mingle with your inferiors and those a little less prestige than yourself.

Aw, seems I have found the route to success from an examination of thy life, Oh Goal; Kill the mind blocks ,…….. kill selfish pride!


----------



## Dark Raven

*You are Cocaine*
Loving you is like
a cliché that is
so wrong it is right

You feel like, dopamine
Adrenaline, when my
heart pounds more
I sigh
And swallow you,
whole​


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ja Mun


i take my hog testicles and drag myself to the crescent moon
she picks me up,steadies my hands,thank you muse
she torments me,the guarded wizard,i make my spells alone
the alchemist of infj,intj trials,the kings are great today
i wind up my pencil and prey on your words
tally ho!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tally


these words,these weapons of iron and wood
i lock and load,20 mm cannon thoughts
they blow holes in your poems


----------



## Surreal Snake

Y'all come back


the purple princess,intp chocolate kisses
i might remove my chainmail,the armored shell
we walk on loves beach,hand and hand
we search the falling sunset,her smile sublime


----------



## Surreal Snake

Turtle


i wipe the page clean,my moment comes
i take the crystal spiral,i turn her loose
the drilling has begun,she awaits me deeper
i twin my diamond bits,you are in hades
i open the trap door,we run away
heaven is too far,it has imploded 
the message is love,the beautiful concept


----------



## Surreal Snake

Take it


i take you to the truth,you bring your friends
i leave,learn to keep secrets as the children do
i go into the sweet unknown,i carry myself
alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Her


she is not afraid,the black panther pounces
she shoots her words at me,i set my trap
you walk over the trail and fall thru on 1,000,000 roses
yowsa!


----------



## Dalien

Alone
by Dalien
5 Mar 2011

Being alone
What is the hype?
If but not to share,
Together alone
Therefore...
nowhere to return
A lone being


----------



## Surreal Snake

yeah baby


i am the purple predator,loves shadow
i load my glock and prey on the gods
i look in your darkness,i take you back inside
she only hides your light,i start from the bottom
work my way up,my sexy queen in her stockings
she shakes it for me,my forked tongue begins its work
for words are master,i will find my purple princess


----------



## Dalien

What the hell was I thinking! :crazy:
This sounds not quite right! Skip it, Scribble it out, and Erase it! Ugh!
Yeppers, not afraid to say something of mine is freaking lame! :happy:


Dalien said:


> Alone
> by Dalien
> 5 Mar 2011
> 
> Being alone
> What is the hype?
> If but not to share,
> Together alone
> Therefore...
> nowhere to return
> A lone being


----------



## Surreal Snake

Xerces(Love Monkey N0.84)


Xerces twists the silver star,a weapon of war
it spirals down,greece in its sites
the gods look up and smile,medusa stares
the star falls in the aegean sea
starfish soldiers fight for greece,they crawl on xerces bow
they board the gallions as starship troopers
they carry the galaxies knowledge 
let the starfish hit the floor


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> What the hell was I thinking! :crazy:
> This sounds not quite right! Skip it, Scribble it out, and Erase it! Ugh!
> Yeppers, not afraid to say something of mine is freaking lame! :happy:





I like it.+_*


----------



## Surreal Snake

pump action


i load my weapon and shoot
pump action poems
weapons of war
i spit them at you
sorry for the wash


----------



## Surreal Snake

broken


the hallowed mid life crisis
conflict is good,it keeps us thinking
i turn my crystals on you,the wounded
master of poetries pain,i take her love
i put them into words,the silver goddess
poetry


----------



## Surreal Snake

take


nothing from anyone,all inside
the crystals sweat their tears
they see hate,not the love


----------



## Surreal Snake

seen


i watch you harpoon fairies
they cry in the spoon,captain ahab smiles
you have killed moby dick,he has killed you
the hate keeps you at war,religion not truth
i watch you spin and twirl,your face in horror
i suck you up,i pull eternity into the hype
the syringe shakes in my hand,i look at moby
he twirls to the bottom,deep space 
landing on the moons surface
free on the killing floor


----------



## Surreal Snake

freedom'


the true tormentor,the guarded secret
wonderful face,that chick on mtv
the rampant beast,full of hiv
yea...freedommmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Surreal Snake

dance


to thats what you get
i understand the surreal snake
third person lies,YEAH,YEAH


----------



## Surreal Snake

I wait for 8(Dedicated to"Promethea"..My Friend)



i wait for 8,she is silent
the sychophant lies,her 7 and 9 quiet
enneagram wings,chained to a tomb
i open the sinking submarine,the coffin leaks 
i have sewn up clever,the true no 8
i will Not submit


----------



## Surreal Snake

love sonneT


go away
go away
go away
go away
go away
go away
go away
go away
go away
go away
go away
go away
go away
go away


----------



## Surreal Snake

anarchist's sonneT(ParT.03)


erfgergerg
tghsrthsdrfgh
tyhndthgjn
8o9lt8illtuiltuilt
yuiktuyiktuill
hnmvhjfd6ry788
5ytw56ujdtyhky
wergwergaergae
erg46rjue67i
790689pltuik
yfujr
yujkryuktuyilk
ertgertgh
aergertgetrhety5ujtyfjfu


----------



## Surreal Snake

mmmm


your tiger striped skin,mmmm mmmm good
i lick you like a lollipop,an ice cream cone
you stare veruca salt,death by chocolate
spectacular,your eyes roll back
in your primal scream
the lioness roars


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mayan Moon


she blinks the crescent moon
i love your smile


----------



## Surreal Snake

fight the power


the lamprey sucks deep tonight
she wraps herself around me,the guarded sea shell
i collect no dust,i pull myself back inside
the wounded animal,i cry in my cave
our tears bleeding
omniscent us


----------



## Surreal Snake

Money


chick with the ink
purple rooster,sunshine slut
the diamond screams tonight
crazy bitch


----------



## Surreal Snake

angels


in my heroine,she bites deep
i sing with my words,the rhetoric yours
the bubble secret,break that virgin
bend them over that raging poem
the whore is words,amalgamate 
the pressing poem,brew it
i sing with the fanged fairies 
words


----------



## Surreal Snake

Junky


you are the purple syringe
the bitch in my spoon
i pullback the harpoon and spray
sucking up the hurricane
you hit my vein,the scarred tear
he cries,he cries
the warm rush
i fall to the killing floor
the broken oak
captain ahab dies tonight


----------



## Surreal Snake

netchick


stay away,the guarded sea shell
think im fucked up,third person
i play my games,you play yours
i cash in my chips
alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

i'm so sonneT


happy
human
alone
fine
cool
vulnerable
sea shell
true
blue
red
weak
guarded
strong 
song


----------



## Surreal Snake

i'm not


sonneT


----------



## Surreal Snake

Garden Goddess


i find you in my garden
the leaking marble
you sit on the flower
taking it all in
you fly on the bees back
the unwinged fanged fairy
you sink them in deep
the bee screams
you fall...
the scorpian catches you


----------



## Surreal Snake

linear


the vertical weapon of war
get the video,i tattoo you
you get down on all fours
i take the lionesses mane
i crush her will
the garden girl,my sunshine slut
my love


----------



## Surreal Snake

junkie slot


the mechanical bull
internet secrets,loves betrayal
the guarded crypt,she stays with me
i keep you with my concepts,the boiling kettle
the nerds brain,einstein wishes
internet misses,da bitches
i pour you on my words to spice them up
french gourmet
i drop a little salt
on you...


----------



## Surreal Snake

tattoo you too


i lay there,silent stone
i bleed tears inside
you see none
i am alexander
war god true
blinking statue
the marble goddess melts genocide
on me...
my crescent moon smiles
with our children the stars


----------



## Dalien

Dirty Streets
by Dalien
27 Feb 2011

Clean my glasses,
seeing the dirt of life
Dirty streets littered
with careless thoughts
Indian tears...
"Native"


----------



## Dalien

Bar Room Brawl
by Dalien 
5 Mar 2011

In a bar,
we laid a table
A lady of dark side,
she said
I the chair
absorbed her affair
The others
mocked and criticized
In a bar,
where life is exposed
I sat amongst the
the shallow,
the deep


----------



## Dalien

Get It Out
by Dalien
8 Mar 2011

Why do I write here,
you say?
The hell if I know
Ask the others
They know more than I
Whispers shared
amongst their kind
I hear them all say
Put it all down
You will find...
voices in my mind
begging...
more questions 
to the answers...
my muses


----------



## Nina Rcose

*Our Need for Consolation is Insatiable*


I am faithless and thus may not be happy, because a man who risks to be afraid that his life is an absurd wandering towards a sure death cannot be happy. I received in inheritance neither god, nor a given spot on earth from where I can draw the attention of a god: no one either legated me the well disguised fury of the skeptic, the Sioux guiles of the rationalist or the burning innocence of the atheist. So I dare not throw the stone neither at the one who believes in things which inspire me only doubt, nor at the one who cultivates his doubt as if it was not, just as well, surrounded with darkness. This stone would hit me myself because I am well certain about one thing: the need of consolation that dwells within the human being is impossible to satisfy. 
As for me, I track consolation as the hunter tracks his game. Everywhere I believe to perceive it in the forest, I shoot. Often I hit only air but, once from time to time, a prey falls to my feet. And, as I know that consolation lasts only the time of a passing wind at the top of a tree, I hurry to seize my victim.

What do I hold then in my arms?

Since I am solitary: a loved woman or an unfortunate travelling companion.
Since I am a poet: a bow (arc) of words which inspires me joy and dismay when I brace it.
Since I am prisoner: a sudden glimpse of freedom.
Since I am threatened of death: an alive and very warm animal, a heart that beats sarcastically.
Since I am threatened by the sea: a cliff of very hard granite.

But there are also consolations which come to me without being invited and which fill my room of obnoxious whispers:
I am your pleasure - love them all!
I am your talent - make as much misuse as of yourself!
I am your desire of delight - only live the gourmets!
I am your solitude - despise Man! I am your longing for death - then cut!

The razor's edge is very thin. I see my life threatened by two dangers: by the hungry mouths of greed, and by the bitterness of misery that feeds on itself. But I hold to refuse to choose between the orgy and the asceticism, even if for that I have to undergo the torture of being grilled by my desires. For me it is not enough to know that, because we are not free of our acts, everything is excusable. For what I search is not an excuse for my life but the exact opposite of an excuse: forgiveness. The idea comes to me finally that any consolation not taking into account my freedom is misleading, being only the reflection of my despair. Indeed, when my despair says to me: lose confidence, for every day is only an armistice between two nights, the false consolation shouts to me: Hope! because every night is only an armistice between two days.

But humanity should just make up a consolation in the form of witticism: we need a consolation which illuminates. And the one who wishes to become bad, that is to become a man who acts as if any action was defendable, must have at least the kindness to notice it when he succeeds.

Nobody can enumerate all the cases where consolation is a necessity. Nobody knows when will twilight come, and life is not a problem which can be resolved by dividing the light by the darkness and the days by the nights, it is an unpredictable journey between places which do not exist. I can, for example, walk along the shore and suddenly feel the horrifying challenge which the eternity throws to my existence in the perpetual motion of the sea and in the perpetual flight of the winds. What becomes of time then, other than a consolation for the fact that nothing which is human lasts - and what a miserable consolation, that enriches only the Swiss!

I can remain sat in front of the fireplace in the room the least the exposed to danger and suddenly feel death encircling me. It is in the firelight, in all the sharp objects which surround me, in the weight of the roof and in the mass of the walls, It is in the water, in the snow, in the heat and in my blood. What becomes then the human feeling of security if not the consolation for the fact that death is the closest thing there is to life - and what a miserable consolation, that only reminds us what it's supposed to make us forget!

I can fill all my blank pages with the most beautiful combinations of words that my mind can figure. Given that I try to make sure that my life is not absurd and that I am not alone on earth, I collect all these words in a book and I offer it to the world. In return, this one gives me wealth, glory, and silence. But what may I indeed make of this money and what pleasure may I get from contributing to the progress of literature - I wish only what I shall not have: confirmation of the fact that my words touched the heart of the world. What becomes then my talent if not the consolation for the fact that I am alone - but what a dreadful consolation, which simply makes me feel my solitude five times as hardly!

I can see freedom embodied in an animal that quickly crosses a clearing, and hear a voice that whispers: live simply, take what you wish and be not afraid of laws! But what is this good advice if not a consolation for the fact that freedom does not exist - and what a merciless consolation for the one who becomes aware that the human being has to put millions of years to become a lizard!

To finish, I can realize that this earth is a common grave in which king Salomon, Ophelia and Himmler rest side by side. I can conclude from it that the executioner and the unfortunate enjoy the same death as the wise, and that death can be likened for us to a consolation for a missed life. But what an atrocious consolation for the one who would like to see in life a consolation for death!

I do not possess a philosophy in which I can move as the fish in clear water or the bird in the sky. All that I possess is a duel, and this duel is engaged every minute of my life between the false consolations, which are only increasing my impotence and making more profound my despair, and the true, which lead me towards a temporary liberation. Maybe I should say: the true one because, to tell the truth, there exists for me only a single consolation which is real, the one who says to me that I am a free man, an inviolable individual, a sovereign being inside its limits. But freedom begins in slavery and the sovereignty by the dependence. The surest sign of my servitude is my fear of living. The definitive sign of my freedom is the fact that my fear leaves place to the serene joy of independence. It looks like I need dependence to be finally able to know the consolation of being a free man, and it is certainly true. In the light of my acts, I notice that all my life seems to have aimed at making my own misfortune. What should bring me freedom brings me the slavery and stones in place of bread.

Other men have other masters. As for me, my talent makes me a slave to the point of not daring to use it, for fear of having lost him it. Furthermore, I am so much a slave to my name that I hardly dare to write a line, for fear of damaging it. And, when the depression arrives finally, I am also its slave. My biggest desire is to retain it, my biggest pleasure is to feel that all that I was worth laid in what I believe to have lost: the capacity to create beauty from my despair, from my disgust and from my weaknesses. With a bitter enjoyment, I wish to see my house collapsing and see myself buried under the snow of forgetfulness. But depression is a Russian doll and, in the last doll, there are a knife, a razor blade, a poison, a deep water and a jump in a big hole. I eventually become the slave of all these instruments of death. They follow me as dogs, unless the dog is me. And it seems to me to understand that suicide is the only proof of the human freedom.

But, coming from an unsuspected direction, there comes the miracle of liberation. It can occur on the shore, and the same eternity which, moments from now, aroused my dismay is now the witness of my entry into freedom. Of what thus consists this miracle? Simply in the sudden discovery that nobody, no power, no human being, has the right to express such requirements from me that my desire to live comes to languish. Because if this desire does not exist, what can then exist?

Because I am by the sea, I can learn from the sea. Nobody has the right to require from the sea that it carry all the boats, or of the wind that it inflates perpetually all the sails. Also, nobody has the right to require from me that my life consist in being prisoner of certain functions. For me, it is not the duty above all but: the life above all. Just like other men, I have to be entitled to moments when I can step to the side and feel that I am not only a part of this mass that we call the global population, but also an autonomous unit.

It is only in such moments that I can be free towards all the facts of the life which, previously, caused my despair. I can recognize that the sea and the wind will not miss to survive me and that the eternity cares little about me. But who asks me to care about eternity? My life is short only if I place it on the block of time. The possibilities of my life are limited only if I count the number of words or the number of books to which I shall have the time to give birth before dying. But who asks me to count? Time is not the appropriate standard for life. In truth, time is a worthless measuring tool because it reaches only the advanced works of my life.

But all that happens to me of importance and all that gives my life its magnificent contents: meeting a loved being, a caress on the skin, help at the critical moment, the spectacle of the moonlight, a sea faring by sails, the joy given to a child, the shudder in front of beauty, all this takes place totally outside of time. Because it doesn't much matter that I meet beauty for one second or for one hundred years. Not only is bliss situated outside time but it denies any relation between this one and life.

So I lift from my shoulders the burden of time and, at the same time, that of the performances that are required from me. My life is not something that we have to measure. Neither the jump of the deer nor the sunrise are performances. Neither is a human life a performance, but something which grows and tries to reach perfection. And whatever is perfect does not accomplish out performances: what is perfect works its way quietly. It is absurd to claim that the sea is made to carry(wear) armadas and dolphins. Certainly, it does - but it keeps its freedom. It is also absurd to claim that the man is made for anything other than to live. Certainly, he furnishes machines and he writes books, but he could just as well make otherwise. What matters is that he do what does freely and in full consciousness of the fact that, like any other detail in existence, he is an end in itself. He rests in himself as a stone upon the sand. I can even free myself from the power of death. It is true that I cannot release myself from the idea that death walks follows my steps and even less deny its reality. But I can reduce to nothingness the threat which it constitutes by dispensing me from hanging my life on supports so precarious as time and glory.

On the other hand, it is not in my power to remain perpetually turned to the sea and to compare its freedom with mine. The moment will come when I shall have to turn around towards the earth and face the organizers of the oppression whose a victim I am. What I shall then be forced to recognize, it is that Man shaped his life in forms which, at least seemingly, are stronger than him. Even with my quite recent freedom I may not break them, I may only sigh under their weight. On the other hand, among the requirements which press on Man, I can see which ones are absurd and which are inevitable. According to me, a sort of freedom is lost for ever or for a long time. It is the freedom which comes from the capacity to have a proper element. The fish possesses his, as well as the bird and the ground animal. Thoreau still had the forest of Walden - but where is now the forest where the human being can prove that it is possible to live free from the rigid forms of society?

I am forced to answer: nowhere. If I want to live free, I have at the moment to do it inside these forms. The world is thus stronger than me. To its power I have nothing to oppose but myself - but, from a certain view, it is considerable. Because as long as I do not allow myself to be crushed by the numbers, I am also a power. And my power is redoubtable as long as I may set the strength of my words against that of the world, because the one who builds prisons expresses himself less well than the one who builds freedom. But my power will have no limits the day I have nothing but silence to defend my immunity, because no axe have a hold on the living silence.

Such is my only consolation. I know that relapses into despair will be numerous and deep, but the memory of the miracle of the liberation carries me as a wing towards a purpose which makes me dizzy: a consolation which is more than a consolation and bigger than a philosophy, that is a reason for living.

Stig Dagerman (1923 - 1954)


----------



## Dalien

Pitch
by Dalien
8 Mar 2011

Redundant
isn't it
asking the same
in different cues
Pitch up
Pitch down
Pitch left, right...
Just pitch it!
I think I'll 
pitch it sideways…
Catch it!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nina Rcose said:


> *Our Need for Consolation is Insatiable*
> 
> 
> I am faithless and thus may not be happy, because a man who risks to be afraid that his life is an absurd wandering towards a sure death cannot be happy. I received in inheritance neither god, nor a given spot on earth from where I can draw the attention of a god: no one either legated me the well disguised fury of the skeptic, the Sioux guiles of the rationalist or the burning innocence of the atheist. So I dare not throw the stone neither at the one who believes in things which inspire me only doubt, nor at the one who cultivates his doubt as if it was not, just as well, surrounded with darkness. This stone would hit me myself because I am well certain about one thing: the need of consolation that dwells within the human being is impossible to satisfy.
> As for me, I track consolation as the hunter tracks his game. Everywhere I believe to perceive it in the forest, I shoot. Often I hit only air but, once from time to time, a prey falls to my feet. And, as I know that consolation lasts only the time of a passing wind at the top of a tree, I hurry to seize my victim.
> 
> What do I hold then in my arms?
> 
> Since I am solitary: a loved woman or an unfortunate travelling companion.
> Since I am a poet: a bow (arc) of words which inspires me joy and dismay when I brace it.
> Since I am prisoner: a sudden glimpse of freedom.
> Since I am threatened of death: an alive and very warm animal, a heart that beats sarcastically.
> Since I am threatened by the sea: a cliff of very hard granite.
> 
> But there are also consolations which come to me without being invited and which fill my room of obnoxious whispers:
> I am your pleasure - love them all!
> I am your talent - make as much misuse as of yourself!
> I am your desire of delight - only live the gourmets!
> I am your solitude - despise Man! I am your longing for death - then cut!
> 
> The razor's edge is very thin. I see my life threatened by two dangers: by the hungry mouths of greed, and by the bitterness of misery that feeds on itself. But I hold to refuse to choose between the orgy and the asceticism, even if for that I have to undergo the torture of being grilled by my desires. For me it is not enough to know that, because we are not free of our acts, everything is excusable. For what I search is not an excuse for my life but the exact opposite of an excuse: forgiveness. The idea comes to me finally that any consolation not taking into account my freedom is misleading, being only the reflection of my despair. Indeed, when my despair says to me: lose confidence, for every day is only an armistice between two nights, the false consolation shouts to me: Hope! because every night is only an armistice between two days.
> 
> But humanity should just make up a consolation in the form of witticism: we need a consolation which illuminates. And the one who wishes to become bad, that is to become a man who acts as if any action was defendable, must have at least the kindness to notice it when he succeeds.
> 
> Nobody can enumerate all the cases where consolation is a necessity. Nobody knows when will twilight come, and life is not a problem which can be resolved by dividing the light by the darkness and the days by the nights, it is an unpredictable journey between places which do not exist. I can, for example, walk along the shore and suddenly feel the horrifying challenge which the eternity throws to my existence in the perpetual motion of the sea and in the perpetual flight of the winds. What becomes of time then, other than a consolation for the fact that nothing which is human lasts - and what a miserable consolation, that enriches only the Swiss!
> 
> I can remain sat in front of the fireplace in the room the least the exposed to danger and suddenly feel death encircling me. It is in the firelight, in all the sharp objects which surround me, in the weight of the roof and in the mass of the walls, It is in the water, in the snow, in the heat and in my blood. What becomes then the human feeling of security if not the consolation for the fact that death is the closest thing there is to life - and what a miserable consolation, that only reminds us what it's supposed to make us forget!
> 
> I can fill all my blank pages with the most beautiful combinations of words that my mind can figure. Given that I try to make sure that my life is not absurd and that I am not alone on earth, I collect all these words in a book and I offer it to the world. In return, this one gives me wealth, glory, and silence. But what may I indeed make of this money and what pleasure may I get from contributing to the progress of literature - I wish only what I shall not have: confirmation of the fact that my words touched the heart of the world. What becomes then my talent if not the consolation for the fact that I am alone - but what a dreadful consolation, which simply makes me feel my solitude five times as hardly!
> 
> I can see freedom embodied in an animal that quickly crosses a clearing, and hear a voice that whispers: live simply, take what you wish and be not afraid of laws! But what is this good advice if not a consolation for the fact that freedom does not exist - and what a merciless consolation for the one who becomes aware that the human being has to put millions of years to become a lizard!
> 
> To finish, I can realize that this earth is a common grave in which king Salomon, Ophelia and Himmler rest side by side. I can conclude from it that the executioner and the unfortunate enjoy the same death as the wise, and that death can be likened for us to a consolation for a missed life. But what an atrocious consolation for the one who would like to see in life a consolation for death!
> 
> I do not possess a philosophy in which I can move as the fish in clear water or the bird in the sky. All that I possess is a duel, and this duel is engaged every minute of my life between the false consolations, which are only increasing my impotence and making more profound my despair, and the true, which lead me towards a temporary liberation. Maybe I should say: the true one because, to tell the truth, there exists for me only a single consolation which is real, the one who says to me that I am a free man, an inviolable individual, a sovereign being inside its limits. But freedom begins in slavery and the sovereignty by the dependence. The surest sign of my servitude is my fear of living. The definitive sign of my freedom is the fact that my fear leaves place to the serene joy of independence. It looks like I need dependence to be finally able to know the consolation of being a free man, and it is certainly true. In the light of my acts, I notice that all my life seems to have aimed at making my own misfortune. What should bring me freedom brings me the slavery and stones in place of bread.
> 
> Other men have other masters. As for me, my talent makes me a slave to the point of not daring to use it, for fear of having lost him it. Furthermore, I am so much a slave to my name that I hardly dare to write a line, for fear of damaging it. And, when the depression arrives finally, I am also its slave. My biggest desire is to retain it, my biggest pleasure is to feel that all that I was worth laid in what I believe to have lost: the capacity to create beauty from my despair, from my disgust and from my weaknesses. With a bitter enjoyment, I wish to see my house collapsing and see myself buried under the snow of forgetfulness. But depression is a Russian doll and, in the last doll, there are a knife, a razor blade, a poison, a deep water and a jump in a big hole. I eventually become the slave of all these instruments of death. They follow me as dogs, unless the dog is me. And it seems to me to understand that suicide is the only proof of the human freedom.
> 
> But, coming from an unsuspected direction, there comes the miracle of liberation. It can occur on the shore, and the same eternity which, moments from now, aroused my dismay is now the witness of my entry into freedom. Of what thus consists this miracle? Simply in the sudden discovery that nobody, no power, no human being, has the right to express such requirements from me that my desire to live comes to languish. Because if this desire does not exist, what can then exist?
> 
> Because I am by the sea, I can learn from the sea. Nobody has the right to require from the sea that it carry all the boats, or of the wind that it inflates perpetually all the sails. Also, nobody has the right to require from me that my life consist in being prisoner of certain functions. For me, it is not the duty above all but: the life above all. Just like other men, I have to be entitled to moments when I can step to the side and feel that I am not only a part of this mass that we call the global population, but also an autonomous unit.
> 
> It is only in such moments that I can be free towards all the facts of the life which, previously, caused my despair. I can recognize that the sea and the wind will not miss to survive me and that the eternity cares little about me. But who asks me to care about eternity? My life is short only if I place it on the block of time. The possibilities of my life are limited only if I count the number of words or the number of books to which I shall have the time to give birth before dying. But who asks me to count? Time is not the appropriate standard for life. In truth, time is a worthless measuring tool because it reaches only the advanced works of my life.
> 
> But all that happens to me of importance and all that gives my life its magnificent contents: meeting a loved being, a caress on the skin, help at the critical moment, the spectacle of the moonlight, a sea faring by sails, the joy given to a child, the shudder in front of beauty, all this takes place totally outside of time. Because it doesn't much matter that I meet beauty for one second or for one hundred years. Not only is bliss situated outside time but it denies any relation between this one and life.
> 
> So I lift from my shoulders the burden of time and, at the same time, that of the performances that are required from me. My life is not something that we have to measure. Neither the jump of the deer nor the sunrise are performances. Neither is a human life a performance, but something which grows and tries to reach perfection. And whatever is perfect does not accomplish out performances: what is perfect works its way quietly. It is absurd to claim that the sea is made to carry(wear) armadas and dolphins. Certainly, it does - but it keeps its freedom. It is also absurd to claim that the man is made for anything other than to live. Certainly, he furnishes machines and he writes books, but he could just as well make otherwise. What matters is that he do what does freely and in full consciousness of the fact that, like any other detail in existence, he is an end in itself. He rests in himself as a stone upon the sand. I can even free myself from the power of death. It is true that I cannot release myself from the idea that death walks follows my steps and even less deny its reality. But I can reduce to nothingness the threat which it constitutes by dispensing me from hanging my life on supports so precarious as time and glory.
> 
> On the other hand, it is not in my power to remain perpetually turned to the sea and to compare its freedom with mine. The moment will come when I shall have to turn around towards the earth and face the organizers of the oppression whose a victim I am. What I shall then be forced to recognize, it is that Man shaped his life in forms which, at least seemingly, are stronger than him. Even with my quite recent freedom I may not break them, I may only sigh under their weight. On the other hand, among the requirements which press on Man, I can see which ones are absurd and which are inevitable. According to me, a sort of freedom is lost for ever or for a long time. It is the freedom which comes from the capacity to have a proper element. The fish possesses his, as well as the bird and the ground animal. Thoreau still had the forest of Walden - but where is now the forest where the human being can prove that it is possible to live free from the rigid forms of society?
> 
> I am forced to answer: nowhere. If I want to live free, I have at the moment to do it inside these forms. The world is thus stronger than me. To its power I have nothing to oppose but myself - but, from a certain view, it is considerable. Because as long as I do not allow myself to be crushed by the numbers, I am also a power. And my power is redoubtable as long as I may set the strength of my words against that of the world, because the one who builds prisons expresses himself less well than the one who builds freedom. But my power will have no limits the day I have nothing but silence to defend my immunity, because no axe have a hold on the living silence.
> 
> Such is my only consolation. I know that relapses into despair will be numerous and deep, but the memory of the miracle of the liberation carries me as a wing towards a purpose which makes me dizzy: a consolation which is more than a consolation and bigger than a philosophy, that is a reason for living.
> 
> Stig Dagerman (1923 - 1954)




All original Work Welcome....Only....I Think this should go in Philosophy Threads.You can Write here,Respect only Rule.Kevin


----------



## Surreal Snake

mein kampf


yeah your life
i close the door
i watch the stars alone
there is no judgement in them
i seek silver,the locked in love
you speak to me,that guarded stare
sunshine at night,the gods rule


----------



## Surreal Snake

scream


you cum like a mac truck
your motors running high
the last lick,she shakes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Xerces chocolate kiss


he stares at his minions,the guarded group
the indian ocean sleeps tonight
she gently pushes your gallions
her breeze fulfilling
he sits on a diamond throne
clear as a childs eyes
he stands,the chocolate god speaks
they bow their unworthy heads,listening
the god melts where he stands
the walking talking chocolate bar
he stands no longer
the chocolate god melts
he stains the steps
his disciples lap him up
their tongues locked in an orgy of orgasms
eat that god


----------



## Surreal Snake

crazy bitch


you eat your cornflakes with water
drinking 10w30 oil
use for lube too
the crazy bitch stalker
stay away,the gods pissed


----------



## Surreal Snake

tiger shark


you have killed creation
the turtle has been eaten
his shell ripped off
it spins to the oceans floor
the ballet has begun


----------



## Nina Rcose

Only in french so
by
Enjoy




Surreal Snake said:


> All original Work Welcome....Only....I Think this should go in Philosophy Threads.You can Write here,Respect only Rule.Kevin


----------



## Dark Raven

*King abuser*
and then you're alone
and got nowhere to go

my paper-heart cries
'cause for your words
like miniature cuts
I can't hide

mindless words will sweep
along the tree of misery
scissors indulging
in past time memories

leaving my soul
battered and bruised
broken and used

by your hand
in your land


*Kill me*
Wrap your lies around my neck
And let me choke while 
Watching your pretty eyes

All those times
That went by

You know

I watched
When you let me die

You can’t kill me
You’re a liar
‘cause it won’t end

Like a phoenix from it’s ashes
I will rise from fire

Just to die again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nina Rcose said:


> Only in french so
> by
> Enjoy





Hmmmm.Oui.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Marijke90 said:


> *King abuser*
> and then you're alone
> and got nowhere to go
> 
> my paper-heart cries
> 'cause for your words
> like miniature cuts
> I can't hide
> 
> mindless words will sweep
> along the tree of misery
> scissors indulging
> in past time memories
> 
> leaving my soul
> battered and bruised
> broken and used
> 
> by your hand
> in your land
> 
> 
> *Kill me*
> Wrap your lies around my neck
> And let me choke while
> Watching your pretty eyes
> 
> All those times
> That went by
> 
> You know
> 
> I watched
> When you let me die
> 
> You can’t kill me
> You’re a liar
> ‘cause it won’t end
> 
> Like a phoenix from it’s ashes
> I will rise from fire
> 
> Just to die again





BrillianT.+_**_+


----------



## Surreal Snake

the Awakening


the silver platters stew
the rogue insect
arachnid wars
and the coloured girls go
"do do do do do do do do"


----------



## Surreal Snake

werewolf breakfast


the werewolves fuck in the clouds
he barks and howls
down on his knees,preying on his love
his red eyes glowing,the beast in the clouds
he bites as he releases himself
the female valkyrie,pulls her mighty head back
she screams the primal wail
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Space


the silver cluster of stars
they are not lost,we are
we grow in an illusion
of black and white truth
i take lucifers hammer
i smash it down on mother earth
the gods need to hear


----------



## Surreal Snake

I Wait for 7


the number of luck
one dumb clusterfuck
he spells in colours
the purple season,fall
bleeding white blood,winter
spiral crystals of summer
hang in the nights air
the darkness bleeds truth
it only hides the light
it is smart


----------



## Surreal Snake

wraith vrs romulan


the cloaked monster loses invisibility
wraith male reaches for the romulans heart
romulan takes out his pet arachnid,it jumps
it lands on the wraiths exposed hand and bites down
the wraith pulls back,his silver mane sprayed with blood
he feels himself weak,the romulan laughs
he falls down the romulan bends low to see
the wraith pulls out his crystal dagger 
and drives it thru the romulans hearts
dead


----------



## Surreal Snake

I Wait for 6


the guarded witch
she brews her spells
i do my thing,she does hers
she bends the crystal gallions
the winds turn to greece
war has come to its shores
i wait for 6


----------



## myjazz

That twinkle in your eye is no more than a disguise hiding behind a mascara stained demise. I see the scars that you cover up oh how you fooled many so easy when you have a 7 head remedy. 
bored...........


----------



## Surreal Snake

Flower


the lilly sticks out her tongue
at the sky,she blinds her daily
she awaits nights darkness
that clever whore,deceit
the lilly pulls her tongue inside
she licks the darkness one last time


----------



## Surreal Snake

nallyha said:


> Into the mind of the prey
> 
> I feel shards of glass in my feet . I cannot see them for the place is dark………and the silence-ominous. The predator is lurking around here, but I cannot see him for the place is dark. His proximity is being queried by my instincts and I’m repeatedly telling myself “I shall not die, I shall no die- I may not be the fittest, but I shall not die – curse nature’s theory, I won’t die!"
> 
> I’m mired in trepidation. My heart is pounding as if it had been frightened itself. I’m trying not to breathe hard, for I’m fearful that this……..beast!, this psychotic, hysterically delusional beast will locate me by his keen auditory aptitude. I’m thinking “he has gone out of this large, lost junk yard” and I’m trying to take a step forward, but now I’m thinking “ what if he’s some reincarnated prehistoric nocturnal creature, standing in front or behind me or close by, ready to make me his repast…oh just shut up! I’m hysterical? He’s Jamey, just Jamey- who prior to his massacre of my friends and guess at this dreadful rendezvous, was a charming and respectable guy”.
> 
> “How ironic it is that Jamey choose this time, when we would have finished discussing practical step to be taken to promote peace and safety in our community, and this place- eerie, unknown, it looks like some remnant of a Roman society, and…..’Perfect’….as he ardently persuaded us to believe. Why had he coaxed us to this place to murder us? Bomb us up? How patriotic! If I had not been late, surely, death would’ve been my fate tonight. He saw me crawling like a wounded snake and chased me?. Oh why did I decide to come here? Why did I have to find that stupid direction for this dam place!!?.......and everyone who knew I’d be here is dead. I’m in a place I don’t know …and my phone battery is dead! Ah, ah, ah, ah…..perfect cliche one needs to be kidnapped and killed by a friend..... or frienemy! Oh shut up!, I shall’nt die!"
> 
> “Oh lord. He’s near”. He’s telling me now “You can’t hide now Jim, ah, ha-ha". He is searching for me with his flashlight. He finds me now, but I can’t and won’t run-I’m too petrified, and there are splinters in my feet. He’s walking towards me slowly. I’m feeling the adrenaline rush, but I just can’t make myself run. Why should I? I’d stumble in the dark and he’d just spray my body with bullets- "a machine gun? How cruel!"
> .
> Only two steps away. He’s smiling at me now, then laughs me to scorn. He asks ”think you could escape?”I don’t know what to say and he’s yelling at me for an answer. Tears are falling from my eyes but I refuse to beg for mercy. He hits me with his hands. My body is feeling weak, but I’m holding onto something firmly in my hands- a thing he can’t see. "1….2…3"……kwam!,kwam! kwam! So unexpected is my attack, he didn’t even know.
> 
> I’m grabbing the gun and the flashlight. I’m steeping two steps back from his body. I ‘m looking at him. His face is red, and his eyes are stricken with fear. I’m putting my bloody splintered feet at his throat. I’m having no compunction at using his own psychosis against him. And now, I’ll prey on the predator.... He lies still. ...................
> 
> .......But now, I’m having compunction for having lapsed into this reverie, for I totally forgot that I my head, there is a chip that records my thoughts and protrudes them into reality. The fact is, I’m psychic, and what ever I see must come to past, if I don’t interfere with the contents. But I have two choices: fulfill the vision and keep my sanity, or, interfere with it and lose my own reality.....Be Forever, just like Jamey- formerly psychic, presently psychotic.
> 
> I’m drumming my fingers on the counter of my kitchen. *Gulp, sigh* “I think I better get dressed. Now where’s that stupid direction uhn?





Brilliant/Compelling/Rage...Yum*_+


----------



## cam3llia

A large sign in the front entrance read “Angel Santuary Orphanage.” 

As I stepped inside, waves of memories began to resurface. They were neither pleasant nor unpleasant. Yet I could not deny their significance and the power they held over me. Even after ten long years, this place still haunted my dreams.

The large, dark portraits. The faded grey wallpaper. The smell of food that constantly plagued the minds of starving children. Exactly the way I had left it.

I walked into the receptionist area.

A young woman with faded blue eyes sat behind the desk. In our younger days, her eyes used to sparkle so brightly. What a hateful creature time was-robbing them of their youth, their innocence, their beauty.

“Icarus.” Her voice snapped me out of my thoughts. 

She seemed surprised, seeing me in person. I supposed it's one thing to hear about something, 
and another, to grasp the reality of it for yourself. Maria had never been one to believe in rumours.

“Maria,” I greeted politely.

An awkward silence filled the room. So many things left unsaid. Maybe some words were better left unspoken. After all the past was nothing but memories now.

I vaguely snapped myself out of my thoughts. 

I was here on business, I reminded myself, scornfully.

“Did you get my message?” I broke the uncomftorable silence.

“Yes, I did.” 

“And they are here?” I responded quickly, eagerness in my voice.

She paused and looked thoughtful for a minute. “What do you want with them, Icarus?”

Her habit of sticking her nose into other people's business irked me sometimes.

I thought about her question and considered my answers thoughtfully. 

“I'm taking them home,” It was the simplest answer. The best answer. “To the Astors.”

“I don't understand. Why-?”

“You don't have to understand,” I snapped coldly. “The Astors' affairs are none of your concern.”

I ignored the hurt look that crossed her face. 

“Here are the adoption papers.” I handed her the papers. 

She took the papers form my hands, but the whole time she was looking at me. She searched in my eyes and I knew what she wanted to find. 

Regret. Guilt. Sorrow. 

Anything to prove her wrong. 

She looked way, disappointed.

“You've changed, Icarus.” Her voice was soft, barely a whisper.

“And you're still the same.”

“The children are in The Office."A soft whisper.

I made my way to The Office, eager to get away. 

A small hand grabbed my wrist.

"Icarus. Don't let these children be another one of their pawns."

Azure eyes bore into mine. 

An image of the three of us, running across endless fields of green. September night. A crying voice begging me not to go. A heavy gate closing. 

I avoided her gaze. “I can't promise you that.” 

I was not one to make false promises.

“I understand.” She did not persist on

"Goodbye Icarus.” She had on a poker face.

“Goodbye” I looked at her one final time, knowing that I would not be back here again.

__________________________________________________ ____________________

Triple three. The office.

Ah, yes.

This place again. 

I vaguely recalled the last time I was here. 

I was eight years old again-thrilled by the prospect of being adopted, to leave this colourless building and verge into the outside world. As a child, I had always wanted something more. There was this constant, indescribable thirst for something I could not quite explain. I was dissatisfied with just leading an ordinary existence. Then I met the Astors...


The door jerked open, snapping me out of my thoughts. 

Two pairs of crimson eyes stared back at me. 

To say that they were adorable or cute was an understatement. They possessed an alluring beauty that was exceptional even among the Astors. 

For a moment, I just stood there, mesmerized.

Sharp, hypnotic eyes bore back at me curiously. Strands of pitch black tresses against her snow white skin framing her oval shaped face. 

How is it possible for a seven year old to be so breathtakingly beautiful? 

“You must be Icarus.” Her voice was soft, angelic. One hand clutched tightly onto her teddy bear, the other locked onto her brother's. “You're here to take us away.” 

“Indeed I am” I quickly regained my composure. 

“Icarus Reid, here to escort you home, Mistress and Master Astor” I straightened up, took off my hat, and gave then a courtesy bow.

“Where is home?” Her brother asked, in a monotone voice. He was the splitting image of his sister, with the exception of his eyes. His eyes were a shade darker. “No one wants us.”

“The Astors want you back.”

“Why now? Why would our father want us back suddenly?” Benneath his monotone voice, there was anger, suspicion.

“I'm merely following orders.” I explained simply. Although I had my own theories regarding their father's intentions, I did not feel compelled to share. 

After all, I was just a simple servant.

“It's okay, Fal” His sister said giving him a look. 

Her crimson eyes then locked onto mine for a moment, startling me. 

She gave me an innocent smile.“I trust Icarus.” 

For a moment, I was baffled by her actions. 

But surely it would be foolish to take a seven year so seriously? 

“Okay.” I was relieved to hear form the boy. 

“Take us home, Icarus.”


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fly


the dragonfly screams at his love
she has betrayed their family
she has found another


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ice Cream


i lick the chocolate
mmmm mmmm
good...


----------



## Surreal Snake

she cries,she cries


my walking talking chocolate bar
vanilla fudge,i eat the cone
i get brain freeze,i tell you true
i do


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunset Real


i walk the bleeding sunset
she stares,she stares
the blinding goddess
halloween kisses 
aww shucks


----------



## MJ Gray

Naked Souls


Stuffed with a feast
of empty words, and starving
I swallow more
but I am not my face.
Neither am I my body,
no more than I am the shoes
that keep my feet unbloodied.
As the shirt on my back
is the skin on my soul;
a clothing, a containment.
And who could kiss me?
I have never been kissed.
What man can kiss
what cannot be seen?
And what love-play is this
that fumbles at outer garments
and never achieves penetration?
The craving to crawl inside another,
to fuse, to consume
remains unsatisfied.
And who could undress me?
Then we may skinny dip
unashamed in the cosmos where,
had we still our lips and tongues,
we might drink
to nakedness.


----------



## Surreal Snake

morp it


the mesomorph,big upperbody,athletic
ectomorph,tall,linear and thin
endomorph,roundish,soft body
the physical traits of psychology


----------



## Surreal Snake

she says,she says


ramming speed,ramming speed
i take my roman oar and put it in the water
i stroke faster and faster
catching my breath
crescent moon smiles


----------



## Surreal Snake

MJ Evans said:


> Naked Souls
> 
> 
> Stuffed with a feast
> of empty words, and starving
> I swallow more
> but I am not my face.
> Neither am I my body,
> no more than I am the shoes
> that keep my feet unbloodied.
> As the shirt on my back
> is the skin on my soul;
> a clothing, a containment.
> And who could kiss me?
> I have never been kissed.
> What man can kiss
> what cannot be seen?
> And what love-play is this
> that fumbles at outer garments
> and never achieves penetration?
> The craving to crawl inside another,
> to fuse, to consume
> remains unsatisfied.
> And who could undress me?
> Then we may skinny dip
> unashamed in the cosmos where,
> had we still our lips and tongues,
> we might drink
> to nakedness.





Very Tasty indeed.


----------



## Surreal Snake

artificial happiness


pretty,purple pills
swallow the love,blink,blink,blink
the side effects bad,stinky shellfish
the androgynous clam
she burps,she burps


----------



## Surreal Snake

stew


the killer awakens,he leaves his dungeon
heads for the worlds killing fields
galactic choice of souls
who takes his life
get the video


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tsunami


you crush the children,they have no choice
the moon is full of herself,she comes too close
volcanoes get ready to blink,their rage swims
to the cresent moon,they communicate
the roaring killers stew in their intuition
they keep the patience,their people suffer
one more nightmare,many more coming
the killing moon has awoken


----------



## Surreal Snake

hidden talent


yeah


----------



## Surreal Snake

Earthquake


it catches me,i run with crack
it divides me vertically, i run like gumby
both in opposite directions,a half human
i run to the crescent moon,she picks me up
strokes me,the gentle fairy,her fangs rabid
she bites,she bites,im half there


----------



## Surreal Snake

storm


the raindrops fall within the music
they metamorph,turning to treble clefs
they climb down the f,bringing wet notes of form
spinning and laughing with their trippy lyrics 
thrown into the world,they adjust
silver tears of hades,stay away from me
let your children play


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wounded


the broken branch,a full cup of puss
i drink it down,my life inside
i cry crystal tears,i watch them runaway
my pain is personal,the gentle cyclops
i get down on my fours and scream at monster moon
she cometh


----------



## Surreal Snake

Killing Moon sonneT(ParT.093)Love Monkey No. 46


she swims with the sea,i see her in nirvana
that special ocean,everyone i love will be there
the dead,the living...the alive
nietzsches tears form by the walkway
they are alone,i understand
i think with my pain,she squezzes my heart
i cant spell,i catch my breath for love
my children fly in the skies,their mother the captain
i cry alone,i smell them here,my empty vassal dead
i turn to the stop sign,i wail like a child,i dont want to stop!
he lets me go...i follow my trail of tears,the pity person
pathetic me,i go with the silver stars
i sit in her crypt,my tears stay with me
i need to be alone,i want to be alone...save me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tristan


my snot lubricates my keyboard 
my tears bucketfuls,the pain omniscient
i cry to my son..i am weak
i sit alone and wail
a wounded insect,the arachnid wars
smelling your scent in our room
i light incense as my hearts dissolve,my tears join and laugh
they run as fast as they can,away,away,away
i am alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Meteor


they came as rain,pounding down
a snowstorm from within of tears
they drip,drip,drip,drop,drop,drop
i fall with my tears,my pain my love
the only thing i have


----------



## Surreal Snake

handwriting analysis


crooked d,leans to the right
you are dangerous
your signature jagged
the pointed killer
he swims in deaths pool
waiTing


----------



## Surreal Snake

arachnid


the scorpian sings today,she sings,she sings
gemini is jealous,that twin ocean
cancer sits in armor,jockeying for position
virgo rolls her eyes,that devil
i wait for 8,she is dominant and looks 
i take what i am and control,true love
the 4 hits the floor,feelings,feelings,feelings
always feelings


----------



## Surreal Snake

I Wait for 3


he is odd,that one
someones fav,you stare in the mirror
it doesnt stare back,there is nothing there
existence,existence,existence
he loves the self,flower power
work with truth,it will sooThe you
submit,submit,submit
3 shall seT you free


----------



## Surreal Snake

feelings


i turn them off,the one click soldier
willy wonka,the headless troll
chocolate count dracula,the hurricane of sugar
clever woman,scorpio true
i have no feelings
for you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Salvador Dali and Bosch


you point your cross at the gods
the walking talking arachnids,scorpian wars
the colour red sits wth you,she is your wife
sexual dynamo,the anais nin of surrealism
she fucks,she fucks,in her loves painting
he gently strokes her hair,with his brush
the dinosaur god,you paint,you paint
your oils deep,they bite into the easel
their fangs cruel,armored syringes
the spanish matador of colour
bosch...........+_*
the fish swim in your masterpieces,they paint creation
its beauty...sublime


----------



## Surreal Snake

Time


he brings the grim reaper
the scythe waits for me
he comes in the light,darkness
he sees,he sees,i reach out to him
always reaching,a silent crocodile
i wait with my eyes,my snout long since gone
death waits by my bed,he reads dantes inferno
what else


----------



## Dalien

Feline Soldier
by Dalien
13 Mar 2011

One thought soldier
mission chaos
follows her closely
Strangle the day
mission burning
destroys her regard
Gallows the night
mission destruct
silences her lament
Feline soldier
mission alone
spilling black tears


----------



## Man_With_No_Name

Edgar Allen Poe , "Spirits of the Dead".

Thy soul shall find itself alone
'Mid dark thoughts of the grey tomb-stone --
Not one, of all the crowd, to pry
Into thine hour of secrecy:
Be silent in that solitude
Which is not loneliness -- for then
The spirits of the dead who stood
In life before thee are again
In death around thee -- and their will
Shall then overshadow thee: be still.

For the night -- tho' clear -- shall frown --
And the stars shall look not down,
From their high thrones in the Heaven,
With light like Hope to mortals given --
But their red orbs, without beam,
To thy weariness shall seem
As a burning and a fever
Which would cling to thee for ever :

Now are thoughts thou shalt not banish --
Now are visions ne'er to vanish --
From thy spirit shall they pass
No more -- like dew-drop from the grass:

The breeze -- the breath of God -- is still --
And the mist upon the hill
Shadowy -- shadowy -- yet unbroken,
Is a symbol and a token --
How it hangs upon the trees,
A mystery of mysteries! --


----------



## Surreal Snake

doors of perception


i tattoo you
aldous huxley,he saw the truth
the unknown,the purple velvet unicorn
how do we define words......
i can only define the self,thus
words


----------



## Surreal Snake

yellow


slain by sunshine,that cruel star
she falls,she falls,my one true love
i catch you on the rebound
she bounces,she bounces
ultraviolet...baby


----------



## Surreal Snake

fire


the licking love,she licks,she licks
rocky mountain high,angels gather at the peaks
they speak of love,there is nothing else
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

haiku forrest


the haikus hide,the chain saw cometh
they run,they run,love comes walking thru my door
i kick her out,i decide who comes to the crypt

we climb out,gemini twins of creation
i bark at the gods,they never listen
i grab that star,my children play 

we are pulled to the heavens 
she crawls,she crawls
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

tears


my children fall from my eyes
those plural tears,i let them drip
they do not fall,i pick up the lightning whelks
i hold them close,let them go for love
they breath fire in the sky
i miss you
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

crystal kisses


the lone ranger,i play with the lizard king
king kong of words,crawling,crawling
he sleeps in the light,writing his poems for posterity
terrible 27,hard year for death
the rock stars play in platos cave
picking up their acoustics
they sing for
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Love Bites


always conditions,love walks away
he sleeps in the garden,feeding himself
i find the golden princess,i drink your milkshake
i drink it down
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

i


the i in me sees the gardens trees
interlocking fields of love
the wounded chant,chant,chant
waiting,always lurking
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Smokin Joe



satriani,the earl of speed
knighted sir speed,sensor wails
the unknown robber,he comes on the wood
fingers tapping,invisible blur
he looks like stevie wonder,his actions true
fuck it up joe,rip her good
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Alien Suicide sonneT



multiple orgasms of cuts,the big 1000
death of 1000 cuts,i lay on my bed and bleed
the cutter is the master,he does them right
tattoos of terror,each one his thrill
he studies the black art of torture
learning from 1000 grandfathers
devoted to cuts,they each do themselves
1 cut,1 life,one moment,the horrible dabble with death
they write the 1000 prayers in an ancient book
sebastian open to page 106,hmmm..
"grab the individuals right index digit,cut off 1/8"my finger is missing
he starts over,his first mistake,he looks thru my eyes
he puts on joe satriani,he only hears my screams
alone


----------



## Dalien

Banded Fist
by Dalien
14 Mar 2011

Bands of multicolor
rooting around fist
Creating spring orbit
high above lying clouds
Here we go now
Hello yellow face
Hello silver flower
Fancy meeting you too
Get ready to Rumble?
No soldier to shadow
banded fist sings wild
Let's Rock n' Roll!


----------



## Dalien

Death Of A Poet
by Dalien
14 Mar 2011

The night my poems went dead
They sat in a door jam
Flattened by blood soaked feet
Tossed upon chicory and dandelions
Fumes suffocating the blues and yellows,
fading into the saw-grass
Highway rambled long, black
Yellow bee lines stinging bittersweet
Stumbling barefooted upon my doorway, 
I found that I died to live again...


----------



## Dalien

Rain On Me
by Dalien
9 Mar 2011

Tasted like a raindrop
Teasing my thirst
Come rain on me...
I dance the dry puddles,
of my mind
Imprints of time left,
by hands that pulled
up the weeds...
Washing away the shade,
of the day
Leaving scorched earth dreaming,
of dark clouds overhead
Come rain on me...
I want to taste
those dancing raindrops


----------



## Surreal Snake

love bites


i look at the concept,nevermore,nevermore
i sit by the sunset
i write,i write,i write
the scorpians sing


----------



## Surreal Snake

bend over karma


that righteous bitch
she exists,she exists
so do we


----------



## Surreal Snake

sunshine slut


i lay on the persian carpet
lock and load
the sunshine sleeps today
she hides the horror
we are lost sheep
looking,looking,looking
accept existence
she rolls,she rolls,a marble down the hall
i will roast with the maggots


----------



## Surreal Snake

Raven


tic,tic,tic,toc,toc,toc
the raven screams today
she sits by the sunshine
bouncing in and out 
the nocturnal hunter
she swims,she swims
the raven cometh


----------



## Surreal Snake

new york(*Edgar Allan Poe)


the elephants walk with crutches
limping and head down,then comes the raven
the animals revolt,their murdered children congregate
*thus spoke the raven,nevermore
they arm themselves with justice,the humans run
slaughtered to the last,the righteous live 
nevermore,nevermore


----------



## Surreal Snake

Edgar Allan Poe's Darkness



he sleeps,he sleeps,he sleeps
no he does not,his words live 
nevermore,nevermore
thus spoke the forgiven
crying myself to sleep
the golden bed rises
the riddle no longer
i find my love
alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

ravens


they open their mouths and scream
unite,unite,the enneagram comes to help
tying her down,she screams,she screams
the mystical goddess,loving always
ripping the love from you,ravens coo,coo
they trick me,killer doves 
ravens


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pain


the new frontier,we should be researching 
type is right,not how we deal with pain
how it consumes us,we are born screaming
we die screaming,in between
existence
eat your chocolate cake


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tell a Tale


to go fuck themselves,reaching for peace
i see the armored round,20mm cannon
i have removed my armor,the horn speaks today
the chainmail falls with the will
nah,too messy, almond crunches
too painful,no foaming like the sea
i take my sea shells with riptide
the hemlock sinks the wounded
i drink you down,the pain i feel
alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

she sells sea shells


cheese fondue
pick em off the beach
the wounded tourist picks one up
it spills the ink,he drops,he drops
the sea dollar runs,wile coyote
he hides,he hides,the roadrunner misses
again


----------



## Surreal Snake

China White..l---(-----)---.


i load up lucifers syringe,i suck her up
she comes,she comes
a oneeyed fairy,she ll always be true
cyclops love...i sink to the floor
puddle of catatonic piss,lays by the door
they bitch,they bitch
the black mamba falls,hells spells
i lick satans pencil,my tongue marble grass
china white,china white
you biTe my ass


----------



## Surreal Snake

say what


the shell cracks,my eyes open
i stare existence,the warped clam
my unique trail on the killing floor
the others wonder,is he the clam
disability reigns omniscient


----------



## Surreal Snake

helter skelter..(Beatles song,somelines"The Beatles"including"Title")


"do do do do do do do"
when i get to the bottom i go back on 
the top of the fly,i look in his eyes
ya...helter skelter...
helter skelter......watch out
i go back to the top watch lennon drop
the time machine brings me back
i private ryan the killer,he watches on his back
the blade kisses deep,shouldnt of been john
look out...helter skelter...


----------



## MJ Gray

He bid me take the nectar from his lips.
Then, tenderly, in careful little sips,
and savouring his sweetness, I complied.
Unsteady breath his steady hands belied
as then he took full mastery of my hips.

He bid me raise my eyes and speak his name,
so this I did. Then, shuddering, he came
undone. And then, swearing soft, he moved
his fingertips against that silken groove
which kindled hot and swiftly burst aflame.

He bid me by some magic to persuade
the earth to halt, the stars to never fade,
the sun to freeze, the night to never die.
He bid me stop eternity, and I
smiled, and kissed him hard, and disobeyed.


----------



## Surreal Snake

write it


i turn the clock on you
we drop like the clock
one more click,a life is born
the egg will break


----------



## Dalien

Gust
by Dalien
16 Mar 2011

Revitalize the pages
Fresh blood fires reign
White feather gusting


----------



## Dalien

They Don't Know
by Dalien
16 Mar 2011

They don't know
Spoken words
Carefully spun
Amidst the bark

They align them
Thought out
One to another
Amidst the trees

They don't know
Inked words
Notions wrap
Amidst the forrest


----------



## Surreal Snake

Feelings


i carve them out with a scalpel
they scream,they scream
the waste of me
the tears,the jealousy,the guilt
the love


----------



## Susanna

I had one bubbling up to the top just the other day. It's pretty much gone now. It didn't look anything like this one.

Michael Pawlyn: Using nature's genius in architecture | Video on TED.com

The journey

i am happy now
accustomed to the quiet
my friends out there not far

trying to be for something
not knowing what
since the green magnets made of neodymium
caused an acid lake at the mine in China

tough to know what is real and really humane
that activist was a landowner in a past life
had to be to be so mad today

the water has memory - it does
maybe namaste means the water
in me acknowledges the water in you

and the biomimicry is so incredible
architects mimicking that little desert beetle
the green house flourishing in the desert
and all around where the extra water was thrown

and the urban farming guys leaving suburbia
to live the sustainable life in the inner city

if I meditate maybe I won't have to think 
about this place
unless its some of the good stuff
there's always good stuff
I hope some of it is real


----------



## Surreal Snake

Armageddon's Sword


the twisted samurai sword,folded at warp speed
it cuts deep,a bunker buster
you drive it in thick,the impailed marshmallow
the sparrow screams today
sonnet sits still while she is strangled,she looks to mother moon
the white fairy shows her fangs,the tears fall from them
the moon is rabid,the insane marble,rolling and rolling
she shines,she shines,insanities sister,the insatiable one
keep shining on me moon


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sail


i sail past klimt and chagall,the unicorn waits for me
she sings,she sings,her love is true
i wait with my writing,the sea shell will come
until then my beautiful muse
she soothes me


----------



## Surreal Snake

monumental you


only i am true,i see my self in lifes mirror
the horror gone,i swim to lifes sunset
the wonderful muse,the sonnet sings today
she licks me with her lilly tongue
speaking and shining 
the full moon


----------



## Surreal Snake

wounded


we are all wounded,finless fish
we ogre our way thru life
it is to be torn and ripped
it is Not,life is acceptance
a gentle thought,that silent stream
always running like us
the answer inside


----------



## Susanna

Oh and did I tell you about the other day?
When in a dream, he kissed me and it was a kiss
he was upset because we were in public
I did not want to kiss in public
He did it again and again was upset
he is not for me
Not even in my dreams


----------



## Surreal Snake

Susanna said:


> Oh and did I tell you about the other day?
> When in a dream, he kissed me and it was a kiss
> he was upset because we were in public
> I did not want to kiss in public
> He did it again and again was upset
> he is not for me
> Not even in my dreams





Hahaha,Funny Sussana...Whose the lucky Dude?


----------



## Susanna

A friend of mine, we have always been friends - last five years. He is not as lucky as you think Kevin. I have said it before as I will say it now, I am wonderful.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nightshades and Morning glory


the quintessential acceptance of the monumental rage of existence
the wonderful star,that hoofed reindeer,he sings he sings
sweet silky eternity,she melts,she melts
i walk with my love thru the glowing snow,we stare
creation is love and love is creation,i scream fix bayonets
we charge into the unknown,the fucking tears,i scream release
we fall,we fall,we die as one
brothers in the unbearable math equation of .. ..
we hunt for the truth,they are the enemy,bastards of truth
they stay hidden,i float on my tears to the singing persian carpet
forgive me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Camp


we walk the morning sunset
she bleeds,she bleeds
a kaleidoscope of flavours
the colours surreal,a clockworkorange of alertness
sea shells whistle in the wind and look up
we see you,my love and i walk from the pain
the sea swims with us
we go dolphin there


----------



## Dalien

Picking Fields
by Dalien
17 Mar 2011

Picking the fields
Lilies, Ragweed, Goldenrod
dropping moon shadows
sitting in the sunshine
writing his muses' delight

Picking the fields
Daisies, Rose, Buttercup
dropping sun shadows
sitting under the moon
writing her muses' sprite

Bees flower picking fields
Poetry of hidden themes
springing the seasons
one million words of love
blue, yellow, white

Seeds picking the fields
Fantasy and Fairies
dreaming echoes life
spreading truth afar
closer than the distance
moon, sun, stars


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spatchka


the time machine takes me to 1972
the movie,the characters are real
they make me watch the terror
i drink it down and throw it up
they laugh,they laugh
oobie dube,i watch the horror show
my eylids sewn open,i scream i scream
then i laugh,HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA
I am masTer


----------



## bubbleboy

I listened to your sad song
Even sang along
And despite the occasional misplaced lyric
I did my best
Did it for you
Because I know
No one ever wants to be alone
To be here
Writing this sad song


----------



## MJ Gray

*Senseless

*I see his voices;
a helix of many multicoloured strands
twisting through the spectrum of
the many varied faces
he thinks he cannot see.

I hear his aura;
a symphony of stillness and restraint.
An unresolved devil's interval that sings
the many-shaded chorus
he thinks he cannot hear.

I taste his presence;
a heady wine long buried deep in oak,
spiced and warmed and mulled into
the many-flavoured imaginings
he thinks he cannot taste.

I inhale his feeling;
a heavy fever, an edgy nostalgia,
the passion of many deep discontents,
the fragrance of complexity
he thinks he cannot scent.

I feel his stories;
a presentment of the human in us all.
A velvet-shiver stroke of empathy.
The smooth, hard honesty
he thinks he cannot touch.

Perhaps he does not know himself, or this
self, the he that stirs the senses.
He reels away from the richness
of his midnight, of his vibrant indigo
and cringes inward, eyes abashed.
Perhaps he meant to be mid-blue.


----------



## Surreal Snake

you crush lillies


you walk thru the killing fields,crushing flowers and thought
you are the waste of me,the dead plants,you leave your path
get back online,the ants come soon
the chocolate soldiers love their queen 
so will i


----------



## Surreal Snake

reactors


they bury the reactor,that nuclear storm underground
it will leak in the crust,mommas apple pie
the water will be floating with rem fish
one eyed monsters,the just of humanity
we consume energy from eternity
she cries,she cries
the children stare today


----------



## Surreal Snake

Midnight


i take her with a lick
the clock strikes 24:00
she hides but i find her in the darkness
i am master


----------



## Surreal Snake

23:45


the witch licks eternity
our tongues touch,the rabid brush
the lick,lick,lick of creation
i smile at mother moon
i hold on and fall
inside the silver bubble
i drop with gravity,you fall from the heavens
into my arms


----------



## Surreal Snake

wonder


the child blinks life
he is slapped
he says"confusion"
i take my sisters skipping rope
we dance creation
the snow storm falls with my tears
i am broken,the wounded valkyrie
i write for eternity
that bitch


----------



## Surreal Snake

marble


we play the marbles roll
little children in snow
love flies into the sky
we catch you on the rebound
our tongues virgins,the rabid monsTer moon
i will play on my cross
she comes,she comes
the children wait for love
give it to them
they exist for you


----------



## MJ Gray

*Flashback

*After you'd gone
I recalled your silhouette;
heavy boots, heavy bag
slung over one shoulder -
you might have been Santa.
I shut my little eyes
and wished it could be Winter,
when your endless bag of tricks
was full of gifts
instead of rocks
and newborn kittens.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hell's Horrors


the crippled fish,they swim with no eyes
i look up and watch,darkness sets his clock
armageddons hammer,she comes,she comes
bury the problem the whales are worried
what whales,they eat your children daily
man murders the dolphin,he sinks,he sinks
their children go nuclear,they glow ,they glow
creation bites your ass,that clumsy clusterfuck
existence


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bach's tears


the twin temptation,i write for you
my monster love,he squints with his one eye
third eye listens with his stare
i kiss the creature,it is true love
the marbel rolls


----------



## Surreal Snake

Book of Horrors


love,the sequential kiss
she walks on by
the monster mash,i hook up with midnight
santa brings gifts
that rusty hook,i bite,i bite
i sleep with my pain
it comforts me
alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Indigo


write the rage,i crack the crystal
he sits by my door,i fix him
he laughs,he laughs
i guard my heart with water
i float in the comfort
a broken record,i keep turning
it never stops


----------



## Surreal Snake

water


i find the falls light,i follow the thinking one
she sits by the stream,her shadow mad
i walk up to it,we leave holding hands
maybe the shadow the real love
i do love the darkness,the ruby red sky
she cries,she cries,my screaming sonnet
multiple orgasms of intuition,i create the shallow pond
throw in your thoughts


----------



## Surreal Snake

carve

out my screaming soul
it hurts,it hurts,i cut him out
i have removed the tumour
the chunky spider,he holds,he holds
the philosophers fight in platos cave
i walk in,man...anarchy
i join in


----------



## Surreal Snake

children


my son is made of crystal
he sings,he sings
the love child,my daughter indigo
we rage with poems
she is my muse
monumental you
you make me believe
nearly...


----------



## Surreal Snake

crysTal ball sonneT(Love Monkey No.9)not a Haiku



the fairy bruises her crystal ego
she thinks,she thinks,her magic spells
think like lightning,the wounded marble
he rolls alone thru lifes love
the tormented tributary
which stream do i choose
i talk with the crystal ball
my muse trusts her,i comply
nine ways to love,she tells us true
my muse listens intently
i follow suit,she tries to take my muse
she coos coos like a dove,i make her think
the splinters explode,crystal everywhere
love your muse


----------



## Surreal Snake

read


its important to me,the philosophers cry in hades
i open its trap door,i climb in,they scream,they scream
shut the door


----------



## Surreal Snake

yeah right


i spit them out like candy
the wrapper the fun
the twisted poet pours the glue
my words trip on you
ewwww


----------



## Surreal Snake

11


the demon slayer,he hunts the silver boar
he plays with the planets,the killer set free
he rides his axe to freedom,whatever that may be
i am chained to the killing floor,pencil in hand
kept as a muse for glorious it,hallowed be thy narcissism
the auTomaTon writes with lucifers rage
i escape and make my way back,it sleeps,it sleeps
i consume it and spit it out,i drown god in the mountain stream
i break its arms behind it,the fountain of youth is truth

ParT.000222.........
i lick the mayan blood puddle of chocolate,the spaniards piss in it
3000 books burned for god,the wounded critic,sits on its throne
we kill in its name,the cruel do your bidding
i put it in my syringe,i find him a vein
i drain him up,it screams,it screams
i mix you with china white,it gets fucked up
it overdoses,i live
i speak in tongues
the anarchists drool
i put them in my harpoon 
the demon slayer,he hunts the silver boar


----------



## Surreal Snake

Beauty


the women run with the breeze
i write to my love,wherever she may be
the promethean movement
truthfully and completely
i bend the word for you,i crush neo for the truth
that noble druid,king kong of words
the spiriTual lay with the fairies
we are all wounded


----------



## Surreal Snake

anyways


king kong of words
i will take a giant intuition bite from you
eternity plugs her nose,the righteous let loose
anyway they can,i prey on my god
the mirror blinks creation,the moment
everything


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cape


i put on my red sparTan cape and play
xerces brings his armored warrior
10 foot tall,he falls,he falls,my cape hides my blood
i go down to one knee,shield held high
i drive my blade thru the monsters eye
the cyclops hits the floor


----------



## Dalien

Clover Notes
by Dalien
18 Mar 2011

Take a long ramble
white crimson valley
wander fields of sage

Here we go now
music man play a song
dance white and red clover

Luck not the essence
honeys and bumbles flit
wandering and dancing

Here we go now
lady sings the field notes
strumming clover flows


----------



## Surreal Snake

mOOn shadow


the velvet goddess strikes a pose
she poses,she poses,she be my killer
she shines like heavens gates
it is not truth,she crushes,she crushes
i tear the will from her,i have removed it
the sonnet sinks today,but she stays on the surface
her reflection shines creation
that wonderful unicorn
i lick her horn,she coos coos like a dove
vicious and true
love


----------



## Susanna

Asleep

Working where I work I feel asleep
solving problems for systems built
because we don't want to conserve
we don't want to innovate
Waste full of resources
mega installations
massive infrastructure to fail in an instant
and give us less control over our lives
geothermal, solar panels I'm just now learning 
the solutions to conventional waste
Public servanthood went from a place in my mind of proud, 
honorable endeavor to a place I no longer want to be a part of
Solving complex problems to keep the gargantuan monster alive
seems like acts of violence, pumping water, arduous paths
Electric, emfs, digging the coal out of the ground,
burning massive quantities to waste it every chance we get
and pollute the atmosphere


----------



## MJ Gray

*Insomniac

*The sun falls from the sky in black and red,
and were I Saved I'd maybe mouth a prayer.
The hour grows late and I should find my bed.

Solitude, once solace, now speaks dread.
I peer into my past, and westward, where
the sun falls from the sky in black and red.

I come unwound; I cannot find the thread
that once rewoven might my dreams repair.
The hour grows late and I should find my bed.

But read my eyes and see what goes unsaid,
what starburst statements never reach the air,
as sun falls from the sky in black and red.

My pillow draws the poison from my head,
and when I wake I find it pooling there.
The hour grows late and I should find my bed.

My million moulted skins, the masks I've shed
pile at my feet; I've shivered myself bare.
The sun has died. The sky mourns, black and red.
It's late, it's late... but how I hate my bed.


----------



## MJ Gray

*Shatter

*I am but what I am, though I
try to trick my eyes to see
the me that others seem to see;
but colours bleed, expressions fade.
Shade and shadow creep across
a face embossed with wear and tear
and care-worn lips well-kissed by loss.
I am just what I am, and yet
regret I can't be more - or less,
or someone else, or simply free
from self-induced deformity.
Then, when I dare, I sometimes stare
into my mirror self and there,
beyond what I've become, I see
the me that cannot be betrayed.
Shade and shadow swirl and pass
till, shattered, I try not to feel
too much, and grow a skin of steel
around a soul more glue than glass.
Say, mirror mirror on the wall,
how many bad years luck befall
your souless, stoic self should you
succeed in breaking me?


----------



## Surreal Snake

INFJ Pain


we speak of souls and colours
reason and the season
the chronic feelers,we bleed creation
we use our valkyries,fairies,gryphons
and cyclops,all resemble us
we are monsters of intuition
we speak of santa claus and candy canes
the guilt gives no gain
cut it out like cancer
tell me,does true love exist
we have written one million words
for love


----------



## Surreal Snake

the darkness comes


he wraps himself around the full moon
she struggles,she struggles
his grip an iron fist,she submits
we know when we are beaten
she reads the great philosophers'
painting dali by her own light
the moon brushes her tasty touch
on the worlds canvas,the stars blink,blink
she knows who is master
without the darkness
there is no shine


----------



## Dalien

Merritt Park
by Dalien
20 Mar 2011

Yesterday's sun shadows,
a stage set by currents 
of full moon rising
Off to Merritt Park
melding into the end of the
sun bleached pier
feeding wise waterfowl
their slices of bread
Seagulls looking overhead
circling and shot diving 
daring to grab their grub
Mallards in pairs or not
A single hen to three, four drakes
I forget how many
Those drakes danced their circle
chasing lonely hen
Three pairs rocking gently the
lapping water
Canadian geese flocked
Two alpha males honking
orders throughout 
skimming with wings wide
They each took their turn
paddling towards center
The softer of the group floated
closer to my being
Straight ahead and to my left
a Ruddy blue bill quietly hid
within my sight smaller than all
he had my attention from the start
was this single bird with a blue bill
the answer to my questions
posed to the gossamer moon


----------



## Dalien

Moon Dance
by Dalien
20 Mar 2011

Just past 8 o'clock 
I grabbed my camera
and we danced the
full moon
Suspended close to 
wobbling earth 
her smile beckoned 
me to grin like a 
Cheshire cat 
caught in the act
Click, click, click
the tempo of the night
was somehow soothing
It didn't take long
for that beauty
to rise higher above
Or was it time
no longer mattered
Click grin and smile
were the only moments
of our dancing being
As one could imagine
I was giddy from
pure delight 
I laughed the rest
of the evening away
I did not sleep last night
I was busy dancing


----------



## Dalien

House
by Dalien
20 Mar 2011

If there was that love
we all search for
Control has no room
in that house
If I were to look
into those windows
I would lose control
it is of no matter
If there was that being
no power struggles
Power would be
in the dance together
If there was that house
it would just be
Dancing the love
throughout our rooms


----------



## Surreal Snake

eternities kiss



i wrap her up,baptised in love
we swim the waterfalls tears
we go over inverted,kissing 
the long fall holds us up
we suspend in mid air,love will save us
our shadows make love
as they do,we make eye love
learning from each other
love eats her marbles,silver kisses for you
the scorpians sing today


----------



## Surreal Snake

12 Knot's of eternity


one down,twelve to go
we lock and load love,i put it in my chamber
hunting for her,i search,i search
she finds me,my one million words are true
the incomplete snake,i shake,i shake
gaining control,we walk to the heavens
we are pulled to love,the magnet sucks
the gods,love is truth and truth is us
the partial thought,she stays away today
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

I Wait for 2


the helper is there,they do not ask
they help,help must be requested
the two loves to lead,the needy bleed
your revenge deep,the abyss stares
calling you to help,not to hurt
today


----------



## Surreal Snake

Romulan Blood Worm


wounded and spent
it lays by the wreckage
the wraith have killed all
worm lays and bleeds,their blood no nutrition for wraith
dying,it prays to the gods
the maggots


----------



## Surreal Snake

internet yet


we scroll the lost pages,it gives us meaning
i write,i feel
my insecurities real,i just keep writing
its all i am
i am lost
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

I Wait for life


i sit on my stool and write
because it is right,i take the swinging lantern
i light the wick,my life has begun
the oils dance in colours,i stare with her
the lantern is bright,she sees the ocean
i put her cape on,she glows,she glows
the moon blinds me,she is bright
stoned on love


----------



## Dalien

Praying
by Dalien
20 Mar 2011

Dropping hard to my knees
tears flooding my mind
World outside spun round

Praying to what I don't believe in
rips shredding my heart
Silence screams out loud

Releasing pent up anger
tears filling my eyes
Feet are found beneath me

Turning from that open doorway
shadows giving me insight
Myself is what I didn't believe in


----------



## Dalien

Lasso
by Dalien
20 Mar 2011

I write my life on these pages
as if it were a lasso
reigning in wild mare
to be tamed by a braid

I write my life on these pages
as if it were a spur
stabbing and prodding
to thunder the light of day

I write my life on these pages
as if it were a brush
washing the heart clean
to tamely keep her spirit


----------



## Surreal Snake

walk


i walk thru the doors of perception
jim and aldous there,arguing
the philosophers laugh in platos cave
morrison picks up his pencil
they laugh no longer,they stare the words
the kingsnake blows the doors off the hinges
the poets listen,dali continues to paint with his brushes
telling them what he wants,he touches his subconcious
that chocolate flavored canvas,he pulls out surrealism
it screams,it screams voltaire attacks socrates
the greek master will not submit,voltaire listens
his thoughts rage,silently
i pick up my pencil and write


----------



## Surreal Snake

Revolution


the bloody word,pick up the gun
the tyrants fall,they drown in the sand
persian carpets sing in the breeze
they are happy 
let love rule


----------



## Surreal Snake

sanguine


i ride the apocalypse,the wave comes
crushing the muses and poets
stealing creation
they are consumed with the masses
platos cave cries this day,the terror real
i pick up my pencil
killing the gods


----------



## Surreal Snake

OOooo Yeaa...



finding love i take it and run
i hide her with my poems
i keep you in my stash
the clever one,i turn the words on you
get in your cave and write


----------



## Surreal Snake

stalagmite



i sit in my cave and write
the stalagmites do not mind
their brothers and her hang and sit
i write with the crystal monsters
the stalactites scream in the darkness
i hide in the cave from that creature
eternity


----------



## Surreal Snake

forest


the mayans run,they are terrified
the conquistadors ride them down
their chargers run thru the human pack
children,mothers,the old and dead
they dismount,their spurs 4 inches
the survivors choke on blood and lay crushed
shhhhhhhhhhlingggggggggg
echo the sabres as they are produced from metal sheaths
a symphony of death
one after another,they die where they lay
impailed thru the heart,life taken for gold
i peel gods skin like mayan gold


----------



## Surreal Snake

eat


i cannot eat,the pain pulls me down
deeper,deeper i go
i write on the edge,i lean into the abyss
looking i pull myself back
my intellect a crippled unicorn 
i scream at moTher mOOn
help me


----------



## Surreal Snake

man


i destroy myself daily,baptise me 
i want to give but the creature pulls back
i have learned my trade thru pain
that cracking marble,i split into 4
yes,the feeler,i shake,i shake
tell me true
do you love crystals or monsters
i continue to write,my muse follows me
i love her


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wraith palm



the killer primes his palm
lamprey eels with 1000 eyes
he feeds them a drop of blood
they glow black,waiting for sustenance
true blood is far away,the human galaxy
the wraith cloak their ship,they wait for the orgy
one million hives attack earth,they have no chance
they flank the allies,they go in alone
the children hide in trees,the monsters pass them by
legions of wraith,they come on the morrow
they will take what they want,there is no discrimination
we all bleed


----------



## Dalien

Chirping Birds
by Dalien
22 Mar 2011

I want to sit here
listen to chirping
write my words
Outside forces
forced from within
drag me away
My eyes need
to be seen
by a white coat
Words still written
patiently waiting
to see the doc
Thank the stars
paper and pencil
missing birds chirp


----------



## Surreal Snake

conversation 76



the caring one,they always take
one good turn deserves another she says
i do not agree,when i give i do not expect back
look deep inside,life is a gift
we are all jewels,sparkling in our own unique way
to thine own self be true


----------



## Surreal Snake

leonard


the muses god,cohen eats his oranges from china
the sparkling water,he shines,he shines
beauty is marvelous,cohen is springwater
he flows into the rivers,the tributary lonely
we cannot do it alone,hurry,hurry the sunshine leaves
cohen is tired,the sun goes down
the moon comes up for leonard
love shines on us all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Marbles and Love


that beautiful thinking sky,the tears reign down on us
the gods cry daily,they watch their children kill in their name
they never expected this when they created us,they thought
we would be like them...noble,true,sincere,kind and loving
killing each other for religion,the gods made us unique
instead the coloured marbles bash into themselves daily
the darkness arrives with more death
love your fellow human
that ruined garden


----------



## MJ Gray

*Paper Grave

*I,
I write my love.
Slip it under the ground
directly above your heart.
Composition decomposes;
paper and ink to ashes,
dust to dust your bones,
tears to earthly salt. And I,
I write, my love.
Goodbye.​


----------



## nallyha

Winter, Summer, Spring, Autumn.


The night is so cold- I will not shower.
The day is so hot- I must bathe.
The fruits are so plentiful_ I pick, choose, and refuse.
I’m so hungry - I suck the Mango seed- White.


----------



## nallyha

Dinning with Nature.

Some say the dinner table. I say the back yard.
I love the feeling I get dinning with Nature.
The kitty and the kitten playing in the Yard.
The Puppy licking his mouth - Staring intently at my plate, waiting for his master to horridly cut and swallow, so they can play.

And the Ants from the fallen crumbs can’t stay away.
Their mighty strength bidding them to carry great loads.
And I imagine the trees drinking their nourishments from up and below..
And the Bees sucking up its sweet nectar- yum!.

Ant the croaking Lizard Chasing its food- Oh what a task it has to fulfill.


----------



## nallyha

In the silence of the Night.

I wish not to be disturbed.
I wish not to be spoken to.
Just to lay back in the Hammock and swing away- 
Listening to the sound of the crickets singing away.
Listening to the sound of the trees swaying away. 
Listening to the sound of the wind blowing hard.

Staring at the twinkling stars, wondering what they’re 
Trying to say to me, While I swing in the hammock
Listening to the breathe of my nostril, as I sight in 
Satisfaction of such blissful moment-
Listening to the humming lullaby in my head.


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> conversation 76
> 
> 
> 
> the caring one,they always take
> one good turn deserves another she says
> i do not agree,when i give i do not expect back
> look deep inside,life is a gift
> we are all jewels,sparkling in our own unique way
> to thine own self be true


Yes, sir! More than well said!


----------



## Dalien

@nallyha
You are just something! :happy:


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kurt



he cries out for help,the wounded artist
he suffers,he suffers,went out alone
vitamin .12 gauge and junk
he pulls up the first apocalyptic dose
hells smash,the final frontier
he bangs the shell in the chamber,hands shaking
the spoon talks to him,steadies his hand
that demon has him convinced,he must die
the barrel goes under his chin
he slams moby dick,he feels the rush to oblivion
nirvana


----------



## Dalien

Senses
by Dalien
22 Mar 2011

Feel the breeze
of a perfume across
my body,
behind my skin
Tell me what do you breathe?

Feel the flutter
of a feather across
my check,
below my eyes
Tell me what do you see?

Feel the whisper
of a breath across
my neck,
behind my ear
Tell me what do you hear?

Feel the brush
of a kiss across
my lips,
below my cheeks
Tell me what do you taste?

Feel the glide
of a finger across
my heart,
behind my chest
Tell me what do you touch?

Feel the sensation
of an essence across
my being,
behind my mind
Tell me what do you sense?


----------



## renna

For those INFJ's who understand how hard it is to leave a bad relationship.....

_ 
I have no strength for the
distance between us

I have no strength to
have whats between us

Day by day, I try to understand 
the process of the dying parts in me
being renewed into someone else

Still, I hesitate to go forth
with the new.

I'm uncomfortable.

Still, I embrace to go 
with the new.

I'm comfortable.

I am here....
as always before.

I am there.....
as never before.

All I can hope in 
is you're there.
And together
alone
we'll get there

Parts of you will never die
inside of me

I'll accept, I'll take & grow
to where I wanted to go
without you....
....a year ago
_


----------



## Surreal Snake

the Master eats marbles



he walks on glass marbles
the blood long since gone,he writes for eternity
he eats everything he sees,i prey on god
it goes like the wind,never there
the vertical wave pours in rage,it stops on the beach
i pick it up with my pencil
write the rage


----------



## Surreal Snake

the black night



the darkness comes down forever
she bleeds,she bleeds we just become
she cloaks me in love,trust always first
somethings wrong i fight the monster
that cruel toy,she believes in god
toss the marble down the hall
the children play


----------



## Surreal Snake

sustenance


a walking child,that weeping willow
the frozen sky,the tears fall
they land on us,our broken hearts
the gods wail,the rain never stops
single in space


----------



## Surreal Snake

pictureshow



we walk karma,she takes us
the master sits,he listens to her whine
karma eats her marble jam,always alone
judging,find your type
karma


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mask


the child looks,he wants love
the penguin hits the innocent
they make holes in the ice
waiting for the monster to breath
i pull my head up and gasp for air
i lose my head for
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Willy Wonka


veruca eats the marble,she turns green
she floats away to the chocolate gods
greed is conceived,the marbles continue to roll
they are milk chocolate monsters
willy the caramel soldier,makes the wonka right
love your chocolate


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ire



the republicans sing,an army of one
the english come at the crack of 1000
long gone with irelands destruction
the cliffs of dover shed tears
their brothers across the sea
lost


----------



## Surreal Snake

Metal


the metal fairy sings,queen of kings
she speaks in her language
the gods bark today,they are animals
we follow suit,i remove my cape
spartan red,the blood inline
becoming creation,the blank werewolf
i tear out hearts,hell comes today
the vanilla cyclops eats his chocolate soup
intuition sings


----------



## Surreal Snake

run


the gods come,they carry thors hammer
destroying the wicked,silver bubble breaks
love consumes all,the gods congregate in platos cave
cook them in extra virgin olive oil
drink them down,love lies waiting
we are alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

The"J"


torture the J
it tortures us,i climb up the monster
i look in its eyes,i make it feel
the masters tears fall like stones
they crack the killing floor 
i give no support,my pain part of me
it made me a tributary
one day i will be an ocean of pain
crawling in the creature
i go for a ride inside


----------



## Dalien

Marble Trust
by Dalien
23 Mar 2011

From a distance marbles speak
Aries push misplaced the wind
Desire to share, not distrust
Marble shakes, cracks streak
Eraser screams like crystals
Spiral spins monster out in space
Feathers float trailing a breeze
Tears of silver fill the blood
Marbles roll round in place


----------



## Surreal Snake

ride it


i ride the monster,the gryphon swoons in low
for the kill,happy hour 
the guarded killer checks his time,tic toc tic toc
says the clock,he is the routine
the clock destroys all
time


----------



## Surreal Snake

break it


i break the mare,i stare her downtown
i have crushed the aries,she sits by the brook
writing her poems for love
wherever he may sit


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lady


sit over there,eat that stare
the garden sits alone,she is alive
find that silver marble inside
it moves with creation
the poems flow with my muse
love your muse


----------



## Surreal Snake

moviestar


you are famous and rich,the waffen ss couple
an aryan treat,the gods shake their manes
you give yourselves awards,academy of imbeciles
my life has to be perfect
plato says that greed is poverty
i pick up my pencil and write


----------



## Surreal Snake

terrible you


the raptor of love,you cleaned my clock
i am a dusty weeping willow
my manes tears drop harder and faster
each one a tear duct,i cry millions of tears
the bleeding monster


----------



## Surreal Snake

remove them


i have removed my jugulars
they hang like an orthodox jews hair
the bacterial encrusted poison falls 
they abandon me true
the hoses weep today 
they bleed out
alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

terrible ted


he was a monster,the avenging child
raised with rage,he sells what there is
picking up wood,the demon plays 
the clock strikes 24:00,the mothers cry
you spread around misery those terrible deeds
the stopsign captures you
bundy


----------



## Dalien

Canter
by Dalien
23 Mar 2011

Wild mare canters
She refuses to loose her spirit
Wild mare is strong and weak
She is all that as one
Wild mare canters


----------



## Dalien

Garden Fall
by Dalien
23 Mar 2011

Daisies swaying oh my
I'm dancing in the wind
Roses fold down thorns
I'm dancing in a ballroom 
Daffys swinging their horns
I'm dancing in a jazz fest
Buttercups shine the day
I'm dancing the moon glow
Like a loon praising water
I fell into my garden dancing


----------



## Dalien

City Life/Dundalk Town
by Dalien
22 Mar 2011

Streets out there are cold and grey
Mortals run and bump each other
Caring not what or how they do
Busy is the buzz word cried out
Cement had washed over the grass
Land filled with mass that crack
Hungry children run rampant 
Drugs feed their starving thin souls 
Money once paper turns to plastic
Greed is fed by power by deceit
Jobs folding like money once was
Lined in the pocket of just right
Houses of straw and glass ignite
Shattering home life to live in fear
Survival of the fittest looms
Where I was raised is not a pretty sight
A water town that is now a city
Water life has long been gone


----------



## Surreal Snake

I miss You


i want to play halloween with you
the monster mash,she comes,she comes
i miss you goddess,the darkness stays away
you walk in the room,the pain stops
i catch you in my spiders web
i miss you


----------



## Surreal Snake

do it


i climb into my crypt and sit
thinking,the useful tool
i circumsize my feelings,i tear them out
the wandering jew,the roof caves in on fiddler
the creature leaves the sea shell
a naked beast,its skin burns in the ocean
a new birth,shortly to be eaten
it enjoys the sting
life


----------



## Dalien

Millions of Raindrops
by Dalien
23 Mar 2011

I read the words
one million of them
tears of feeling pour
spreading puddles about
I read the words
one million more times
steps of living fall
splashing raindrops out
I read the words
one million worth more
taste the fresh water
raindrops falling on me


----------



## Dalien

Reflections
by Dalien
23 Mar 2011

I don't need to see my face in the mirror
I write through the mirror of my mind
I stumble through my emotions
I battle them daily not knowing why
I pick them up and they slip into ripples
I reach down deep below the surface
I struggle dragging them up for breathe
I wear layers and layers even when young
I don't need to see my eyes in the mirror
I watch them haunt me at every turn
I sense the depth of the oceans churn
I write waves crashing at a slower pace
I catch the current tugging me out
I thrash about stubborn no doubt
I wade the calmness that I pulled in
I don't need my reflection in the mirror
I pick up my pencil and words sail out
I wonder how this all came about
I weigh about a million pounds
I write the mirror images of my mind


----------



## Dalien

Lovely Muse
by Dalien
23 Mar 2011

Love your muse I hear
I dance her musical voice
Oh, hell, she loves me

I tend to my muse 
She dances her songs
Oh, hell, I love her

My lovely muse dares
She invokes steps and rhyme
Writing a poet


----------



## Surreal Snake

some people


some people take chances,they peel oranges
some people become good
some people hate other people
some people blame the canvas above
some people believe in god
some people kill in its name
some people shine 
some people open their veins
some people love
some people


----------



## Surreal Snake

GOD vrs Truth


the monster sits on the throne,the angels bow
michael gets its coffee,it heats with its wings
they flap,they flap,truth comes for dinner
it sits by god,it is ignored
god eats its humans,we scream on the plate
god prefers alive,the words disappear in its gullet
the humans die by fangs,dissolved by juices
they cum in its mouth
god eats its blueberry pie


----------



## Surreal Snake

eat it


i bite down on the gods
it screams,it screams
we argue like chocolate spiders
melting in our rage
i pick up my pencil
i murder the gods 
they leave my pages forever


----------



## Surreal Snake

keep it


soldier of fortune
he gives for free,the witch looks to the clouds
she devises her plans,revenge is deep
i am master


----------



## Surreal Snake

lurking


i crawl with the fishies
my feet in concrete shoes
i take my last breath
feeling


----------



## Surreal Snake

part of me


the monster moves in the waves,he is hidden
some killing acrobat he brings the beast
the sunshine does not mind
i hide in the darkness
thors hammer will fall


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nietzsche's gone


i read philosophy with the monsters
kaleidoscope killers,they keep us confused
they die with the knowledge
i pick up my weapon and write
my boots long gone
the thinkers think


----------



## Dalien

Only In My Mind
by Dalien
25 Mar 2011

I didn't know I existed
But only in my mind
Why the hell do I hide
But beneath my poems
Why do I not write harsh
But as if I were a child
Is it to show the world
But ugly is not the ruler
Why do I write from pain
But love still has a shine
Why do I read many people
But animal is what I see
I now understand I exist 
But not only in my mind
Fore my mind is on pages


----------



## Dalien

We Are
by Dalien
25 Mar 2011

We are not of one
but of a few
or perhaps many
a menagerie, if you will


----------



## Dalien

So Be It
by Dalien
25 Mar 2011

You are you, I am me
Sounds so cliche, so be it
When the swords are laid
We will be one, a part together
So honestly cliche, so be it


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ja


everything i love is dead
god leaves its fedora on my wing
i remove it with warp speed
i will have nothing to do with that monster
the creature stares existence
the fairytale false,fear locked up like salt in a cupboard
exhale


----------



## Dalien

Animal
by Dalien
25 Mar 2011

My menagerie will be written
I will show the world
That I am animal too
Underneath, above, in between
Of this universe, we call home
I do love the animals
I will be coming home
See you there


----------



## Dalien

No This Is Not A Poem (A Poem, Yes)
by Dalien
25 Mar 2011


I don't equate love as godliness
I deduce that love is the opposite of pain
Why do people think that love is god
For the love of being, why is it so hard
for the world to see that there is not
one damn thing wrong with love
No it is not god, it is simply an emotion
that has its' strong and weak points
Everything simply has a balance


----------



## Dalien

Existence
by Dalien
25 Mar 2011

I exist only in my mind
I am matter gathered by energy
I think, therefore I write, 
My mind exists on these pages
only for the moments that are
They will one day disappear
as with all of my thoughts
They will just stop, like my body
on the day I die
Therefore, I only exist in my mind


----------



## Dalien

Ask Me
by Dalien
25 Mar 2011

Ask me if there is a God
I will tell you no
A being does not sit up
there and pass judgment
Nor, does one sit down
here and pass judgment
Neither, does one sit
in the middle
The only judges that
exist are the ones' 
in our own minds
We judge our self


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> No This Is Not A Poem (A Poem, Yes)
> by Dalien
> 25 Mar 2011
> 
> 
> I don't equate love as godliness
> I deduce that love is the opposite of pain
> Why do people think that love is god
> For the love of being, why is it so hard
> for the world to see that there is not
> one damn thing wrong with love
> No it is not god, it is simply an emotion
> that has its' strong and weak points
> Everything simply has a balance


hahah love your title..looks familiar


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> hahah love your title..looks familiar


Oh, damn, the secret is out!:shocked:
I pay attention! :laughing::wink:


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Ask Me
> by Dalien
> 25 Mar 2011
> 
> Ask me if there is a God
> I will tell you no
> A being does not sit up
> there and pass judgment
> Nor, does one sit down
> here and pass judgment
> Neither, does one sit
> in the middle
> The only judges that
> exist are the ones'
> in our own minds
> We judge our self


Very good Dale.You are improving.Excellent.


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> Very good Dale.You are improving.Excellent.


Thank you! :happy::wink:
Oh, my, I passed a test! :tongue::wink:
Couldn't resist! :happy::wink:


----------



## Dalien

INFJ
by Dalien
25 Mar 2011

This is true
I'm an INFJ
I write one
I talk one
I think one
Even in this
little poem
One can see
I write my 
voice while 
I think
Now, wait!
A poet I 
would be
with this 
thought
Even in this
little poem
One can see
I'm most
definitely am
an INFJ


----------



## Surreal Snake

indigo indigo


the rage speaks to me,i cannot tame it
a wild mare,always knocking at my door
she raises her legs and taps
tap tap says the snow weasel
i write with my horns at full attention
they shoot out as stilettos
wonderful me,the gods are true
keep smiling on me moon
the bitch shines
true


----------



## Surreal Snake

Surreal sunset


doused in darkness
the light screams at me,there he is
turning from light,i run as a banshee
the dark knight my cloak,we laugh as we play unseen
we are master


----------



## Decoy24601

That poem (the one I just posted), was about how I used to be. I used to judge myself based on my enemies, and used to be anorexic for a little bit. 

Now, I laugh when people point out stuff like "You have acne, you know that?" then I'll think: "Ohhh.... Really? Naw, I thought I had chicken pox!".


----------



## Dalien

Pencil Dusking
by Dalien
26 Mar 2011

Pencils walk a line
as if a live wire
seashore
Loops trace a spiral
as if drinking wine
seashells
Tittles mark spots
as if paint splattering
sand
Points drag a point 
as if zigzagging
stars
Circles slide around
as if chasing its' tale
full moon
Pencils shade the air
as if kissing the sun
dusk


----------



## Dalien

Bee Aftermath
by Dalien
26 Mar 2011

Stunned honeybee 
hoovers in the midst
Colonies of humans
and killer bees choke
Stunned honeybee
sees a splendid rose 
she can't resist
Its' name is Peace


----------



## Skios

The Shadow Queen

One day you may find yourself passing through the shroud of Erebus
On the other side, your feet will guide you to a citadel.
Entering the citadel's black marble halls, 
You'll walk some half-thousand meters,
Until, your pace slowing, you approach a dais.
Gazing up at the dais, you may behold a throne, 
Hewn from that same black marble.
Upon this throne sits a queen, robed in shadows,
All around her lie vast riches and untold fortunes,
The spoils of many conquests.
One day you may find yourself passing through the shroud of Erebus.
Only the queen knows whether you might return.


----------



## Dalien

My Hats Off To You
by Dalien
27 Mar 2011

Yes, I'm madder than a hatter
Upon my tall crown of Denim
Emerald sways on its' curling brim
Burnt orange the color of my skin 
Amethyst silk rims the wide brim
On a whim switch skin and band
I wear my words over the top
At any moment, I just might
tip my top-hat, flip it to my chest,
as I bow my head, rise up,
kiss your cheek, and exclaim...
My hats off to you!
replace with merriment in my eyes 
Yes, I'm madder than a hatter


----------



## Surreal Snake

Granny in a Gas mask


the marble corpse
she lays with the fishies
but first she fights
she fights


----------



## Surreal Snake

Xerces chocolate corpse


the melanin leaves his skin
a true monster now
white


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cyclops Cyclops



the twins are born,gentle monsters
they play with their eyes
third eye screams for release 
the mythological beasts lay with mother
she breastfeeds the boys
they battle for sustenance
a long cold drink of creation
one survives,he eats his brother
for posterity...
life is cruel


----------



## Surreal Snake

I.R.A Kisses


the AK-47s scream at the british 
leave our island home
england fights for 1000 yrs
she packs her bags with blood
the royal couple eat their cake


----------



## Surreal Snake

wedding


we invite the dead,all will be there
nietzsche,sartre,voltaire and jung
the masters sit and discuss existence
the couple raise their glasses
toasting love
the eclipse does not mind
she opens her eye


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wounded


the cyclops see three dimensional
eating the poison roses
they wonder where we went
humans long gone
finding our corpses mixed with mother earth
we grow with one eye this time
the third


----------



## Surreal Snake

Walked


you left with the valkyries
little monsters crying,holding hands
i watch you leave 
my heart a marble sarcophagus
bending i puke,my world at war 
i see my blood waving goodbye
it sinks in the sand,it goes with the dead
alone,i open up the crypt
i step out and stand
reborn


----------



## Surreal Snake

Alexander's Sychophants



you remain in the morning
the starfish shines,he puts on his sandals
sunshine at night,sunshine at night
alexander sees the shine in the sky
the gods have cursed him
he mounts his charger,the beast screams at the sun 
raising his hind legs,he bows
his only friend
bucephalus


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anais Nin's Lunchbox


she opens it up,tasty treats today
the young men stare up at the valkyrie virgin
she eats her men for snacktime
i go down on the queen
i dig her up and drink her down
open up that lunchbox
anais


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wraith Children


fucking little monsters
they take blood from dali
holding the great master down
the terrible play 
sucking and sucking their palms scream stop
he has poisoned us
the children stare


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wounded She 


no shit,i walk up the black marble stairs
i see moTher mOOn laughing at me
the wounded shine my aim is true
i stick a pin in her
she pops she pops
i have taken revenge on the marble goddess


----------



## Dalien

Deleted...a work related rant not a poem!


----------



## Dalien

Take Me Away
by Dalien
27 Mar 2011

I want to hide
Seek the healing seashell
Shoot for the stars
No need for a name
I want to be seen
Ride the shooting star
Blaze for the night
No need for thoughts
I want to run
Catch the rolling marble
Spin for the moon
No need for words


----------



## Dalien

Life Heart Death
by Dalien
27 Mar 2011

All in the name of balance
We live
What we did there
Is what we die with
Our minds stop
Heart leaves imprints

We die
What we die with
Is what we left there
Other minds move
Heart carries on
All in the name of balance


----------



## Invidia

After reading only one page of this thread I am hooked! I'll add a few:

Black hole in a glass well
Discovered not by intrepid explorer
In the vastness of space
Rather an antique oak desk is it's place
It mysteriously attracts and swallows the tips
Of feathered or fancy pen
Void of all light as it's pitch black lips
Moisten with an ebony spit
Scratching out forgottens sins
Breeding a void of lit
When pages turn to pale skin
Grandeur writers shrivel and shrink
Dead books cannot bleed the words of life
In the absence of the ink

*********************

Do not love me
I am broken
I am not worthy
Of that token
Of affection
From you

Do not love me
I am violent
I am likely
To vent
My anger
Upon you

Do not love me
I am strong
I shun dependency
It would be wrong 
Of me to
Trust you

Do not love me
I am alone
I am relishing
My bitter tone
Uninterrupted
By you

Do not love me
I am hateful
I am hardly
Kind or grateful
And I could never
Love you


----------



## Invidia

What inspirations cause
a blade of grass to quiver
in the wind?
or light from the moon
to stack blocks of paleness
end upon end,
on my darkened wall?


What desperations gather
at the sight of a rainwater
in the gutter
whose bleak congregation
conducts mournful melodies
accompanied by a lyrical stutter
as my lonely voice rises and falls?

What motivations lie
in the memories of 
yesterday
when nothing remains
but regrets in my way
as the minute hand 
towards tomorrow weakly crawls?

What satisfactions
are found on my pillow
wet with tears
cotton drowning
in showers of aged pains
and wretched fears
of feeling less than small?

What articulation 
mixed with treadmarks
is heard
over the helpless
cries that heed
not a word
from an absent phone call?


----------



## Dalien

Quiet
by Dalien
28 Mar 2011

Quiet
Shhh...no thoughts
Letting the mind go
Empty
It's okay
No need to think
No room for fear
I'll be here
When you wake
Fore I will wake too


----------



## madhatter

For @Surreal Snake, because I promised, haha:

A wind-toss'd sea;
Deep waters churn
from the mighty tempest.


----------



## bubbleboy

Your sensations linger in the voids of my sad synapses.
I heard your whispering words thoughtfully spoken in my ear,
Felt your fingertips traveling their caressing course along my cheek,
And saw your pair of glowing green gems floating in the night,
Forging your ironclad memory into my malleable heart.


----------



## Dalien

Horse Brush
by Dalien
28 Mar 2011

Galloping with the sun behind her back
Straight into the shadows
Thundering hooves close at her heels
Tossing her head shining eyes catch a glow
The thunder has grown quiet
Only the sound of a single hoof brushes the earth


----------



## Dalien

Devil's Magic
by Dalien
28 Mar 2011

I run as if the devil
himself is chasing me
He has magic on his side
That winking moon has cast a spell
Silver words slip off 
that magical devil tongue
Come take my hand magic man


----------



## Dalien

Keys
by Dalien
27 Mar 2011

With lunchbox in hand
Turning key in the lock
She knows what she will find
A click strikes
It rapports an empty echo
Straight up the steps she flows
Keys are tossed aside a jewelry box
In her hand still hangs a lunchbox
She sits it beside her pillow on her bed
Turns to the mirror staring
Set yourself free screams out at her
Without a blink keys are in her hands
She marvels at the shine of silver keys


----------



## Dalien

Kitchen Sink
by Dalien
28 Mar 2011

Dishes are just done
Standing at the kitchen sink
Dreaming out the window above
He walks up behind
Footsteps made no sound
She marvels at the eyes behind her
Touching her all over
She shivers from the glow
His hand touches her hair
slowly moving it away from her neck
he breathes the breath caught in her chest
Soft kisses whisper her neck
Hunger forces his lips to devour...
Knees loose the will to stand
Falling...he catches her against his strength
The day has turned dusky


----------



## Surreal Snake

Become Become



i wait for sustenence
my tears are alone
they only have eachother


----------



## Surreal Snake

Service Suicide


the sinking tourist
i am wounded
i walk with myself
alone in the service
the emperor crushes me
suicide service
i pick up my syringe and play
the harpoon kills moby dic
monsters are man
our love a vertical china white mountain
i float on intuition
fuck the tears 
i have found love
raising myself from purity
i have never been true
alone falls the snow


----------



## Surreal Snake

Baudelaire's Fedora


fuck your star
i wave to the fairies
the monster enters,he hangs on my blood
i need an oil change
the ceiling sinks for love
conceptual you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mayan Moon ParT.009844


the monster sinks with the moon
conquistadors are armored warriors
the jungle takes their blood
they walk into a mayan moon ritual
schlinnnnnnnnng says the scabbards
swords sing in deaths harmony
scattering the indigenous run
hactual is caught,he will not give up the gold
he is crucified as they read the kings charter
absolving spain from life and death
it does not matter he does not understand spanish
he is place inverted on lucifers log
the fire tastes his flesh
it melts it melts
the gods bleed in darkness
they sit in platos cave
alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Army of One


i have an army of poems
locked and loaded for you
i put them on full auto
i fire my 20mm cannons 
walking soldiers loyal and true
my poems rip into you
army of one
for fun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Baudelaire Sings


the beauTiful frenchman
a rare jewel then again sartre
hmmm...lets see
chagall,rodin the masters play
when Baudelaire walks in plaTos cave
locked and loaded for poems and debate
the valkyries sing


----------



## Invidia

Reading everyone's beautiful poetry is like salve for my soul.


----------



## Surreal Snake

TrisTan True


the golden god my son sings 
locked in love we compete
for each other


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tears Drop(I miss my son)


the fairies cry you are gone
my heart a silent pebble
a wounded marble i crack into splinters
for love


----------



## Surreal Snake

I Cry Tears of TrisTan


the valkyrie wails in his pain
fuck the gods fuck the gods
the teardrops runaway
pain should be untitled
i am alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Conceptual You


that nocturnal werewolf,you are never seen
hiding by day,you fight the night
conceptual suzy,that mud in the stream
it has been years since tasting marmalade
i do not look,the scorpian female arms her stinger for kill
love


----------



## MJ Gray

*Fantasy*

I saw him from afar and broke my stride
by marked degrees, and something in me sighed
the longing sigh of things that will not be.
I dared caress him with my eyes, and he
seized my gaze and held me mesmerised.

I saw him pass his fingers through his hair
and mark the time. I marveled at how rare
and sweet a thing such languid motion is;
like warm molasses drip, those hands of his
seemed less to move than melt their way through air.

I saw him raise his glass and taste the wine,
and lost my breath. Would I were the vine
that yielded that rich flavour for his tongue,
a cabernet dark cherry sauvignon,
and his to sip, and that his kiss were mine.

...I saw him press his lips against my skin
like continental drift, so slow, and when
I shivered my impatience how he smiled,
and how his teasing movements made me wild
as I arched up to meet his lips again...

I saw him rise to leave, and nearly cried
my admiration out - but those word died
unborn, and so I let my fancy die.
I watched him turn and walk my way, then I
blushed, and dropped my eyes, and moved aside.


----------



## bigtex1989

My Favorite Number

Unity is taken
Across the barrier, never to be seen again
Added with a quarter
Of all that was lost before
Nine in a row, eight have faltered
And so it continues forever more

And so it continues
Like the sun rising, and falling again
The cycle of life and death itself
For all to know it by it's common name
And for those who know how the universe ticks
My favorite number is (pi^2)/6


----------



## bigtex1989

There once was a man named Snake
Whose trousers were really opaque
People did stare
At his package down there
Until they found out it was fake


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Space between(For Space)


your gorgeous flowered heart
the ascending willow
she sings so true
the space between love
is you


----------



## Surreal Snake

mars flames of solace


the gods of mars speak for truth
they speak their minds
from the frozen cliffs of reason
i say these words to you
the gods peel our skin
intuition shakes her furry mane
for vengeance


----------



## Pengus

bigtex1989 said:


> There once was a man named Snake
> Whose trousers were really opaque
> People did stare
> At his package down there
> Until they found out it was fake


Just joined this forum, and when i read the shit you post its like looking into a mirror. Cant PM you since i dont have 15+ posts (gay) so pm your skype/msn and we´ll build a EMPIRE together, or become mortal enemys.


----------



## MJ Gray

*The Thousand Kisses*

There is no time to dream.
The sun must set, quiet settles in
and echoes where a thousand kisses wait.
A thousand kisses wait.

The night is slow, and dark.
Too dark to see my candle and
the warm patchwork pillow where
a thousand kisses sleep.

Time moves on, never young.
This heart was old before it ever beat
the sweet new rush of blood into my lips.
There never was the time
to make a thousand kisses.

But how slow the moments move;
how gently can a liquid silver life
be sipped away. There is no time
to be. There is no time
to take a thousand kisses

when Summer kills the Spring
with flash-fire skies. Autumn murders
everything, so soft! I hardly notice when
Winter leaves me wading through
a thousand frozen kisses.

Is there a time to feel you speak my name?
A thousand stars have sparked and burned,
and are failing even now, as I 
draw up a thousand breaths and breathe
a sigh that stirs a breeze that makes a storm
a thousand kisses deep.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nocturnal


the killer bee looks down at humanity
he thinks of all the carnage
that smiling family
they come north for posterity
the history books are rewritten
hueless
you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nietzsche's Nuts


the master plays with creation
he spins it once,turns it twice
all packaged for posterity
wrapped up 
a cup of thought


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cyclop's Love


the monsters cuddle
creations mythological killers
kiss in a gentle embrace
their children laugh nearby
the pure always play


----------



## Surreal Snake

eternities kiss


she spins in space
the black marble spiral drills into the unknown
i operate the computers with thought
the photon torpedo slides into the weapons chamber
uss enterprise exits the black hole in full reverse
warp 9 my intuition tells me to turn hard port
she misses us by 10,000 kilometers
close....
sitting in the wraith starship the monsters stare
i am master


----------



## Surreal Snake

Full meTal Jacket


i haven written one million poems
locking and loading dictionaries
i put them inside
full metal jacket
hartman comes alive
his sucking chest wound spits out pyles m-14 round
he beats the living shit out of pyle
didnt your parents have any children that lived
pyle picks up his gurkha blade
the ancient weapon 
it sinks in the drill instructors neck
leonard calms down as joker cracks one
they spit on the frozen marble


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Phantoms of Physics(for:incrediblemouse..Requested Physics)


the photons must have ten pm
that binding energy of hydrogen
monumental sommerfeld
the large recoil


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fractals(For:FiNe SiTe,Requested)


leibnez the philosopher spills the crystals
they break on the marble stairs
the crystals composed in a symphony
of temperature
the freezing are always pure
fractals


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pengus said:


> Just joined this forum, and when i read the shit you post its like looking into a mirror. Cant PM you since i dont have 15+ posts (gay) so pm your skype/msn and we´ll build a EMPIRE together, or become mortal enemys.





Funny.Do you write?


----------



## Pengus

Surreal Snake said:


> Funny.Do you write?


I compose


----------



## Dalien

Dreamer
by Dalien
31 Mar 2011

She picks up her pencil and dreams
Making up memories as she goes
Books of all sorts, pencils and papers
Carried around throughout the day
Are her thoughts written at dusk
Shining on through late morning dawn
She lays her pencil down and dreams
Shadows spin poetry on the pages


----------



## Dalien

MJ Evans said:


> *The Thousand Kisses*
> 
> There is no time to dream.
> The sun must set, quiet settles in
> and echoes where a thousand kisses wait.
> A thousand kisses wait.
> 
> The night is slow, and dark.
> Too dark to see my candle and
> the warm patchwork pillow where
> a thousand kisses sleep.
> 
> Time moves on, never young.
> This heart was old before it ever beat
> the sweet new rush of blood into my lips.
> There never was the time
> to make a thousand kisses.
> 
> But how slow the moments move;
> how gently can a liquid silver life
> be sipped away. There is no time
> to be. There is no time
> to take a thousand kisses
> 
> when Summer kills the Spring
> with flash-fire skies. Autumn murders
> everything, so soft! I hardly notice when
> Winter leaves me wading through
> a thousand frozen kisses.
> 
> Is there a time to feel you speak my name?
> A thousand stars have sparked and burned,
> and are failing even now, as I
> draw up a thousand breaths and breathe
> a sigh that stirs a breeze that makes a storm
> a thousand kisses deep.


@MJ Evans

Oh, my...damn...son-of-bitch...I'm struggling here! Reading this poem has too many emotions running through me at one time to even express them; even though, I just did!


----------



## Dalien

Picking Clover
by Dalien
31 Mar 2011

Standing in her yard
Thoughts floating 
Fingers pick clover
Shaping a circle
Around your Neck
She stands back
Smiling eyes shimmer


----------



## Dalien

Wrong Way
by Dalien
31 Mar 2011

How does anyone know where I'm going
Or where I've been, unless I tell them
Well, I will tell you where I've been
Married three times and left to bleed
None of them had a broken heart by me
Theirs' already broken by death mistresses
Waiting over a year to mend my bleeding heart
Off to a hospital with the threat of losing sight
Another stood by me holding my hands tight
Next thing I know he disappears like the wind
Where I'm going is almost a mystery to me
I want someone to treat me good and pure
Someone who will not try to bury me later
This is where the frozen fear comes from
I'm ready to unfreeze the clotted blood
That lies in my heart so that it flows free
Don't tell me there is a wrong way sign
How do you know where I am going
Just come out and ask me
There is no wrong way


----------



## MJ Gray

Dalien is the 1000th post!

YAY! *confetti*  x


----------



## Dalien

Ummm...MJ thanks a million, but I have to say that honor goes to skycloud86. Confetti for skycloud86!


----------



## Dalien

Writing Fool
by Dalien
31 Mar 2011

I wrote the words
I want to write like a fool
Oh, hell, yeah
I am what I write
I can spin the shades
with everything between
Denim gleams warm eyes
dancing straight into
Burnt orange fire moonshine
Singing like a free fall,
almost out of key
Dancing with a vacuum,
as if it were a mic
Going about the day
painting songs in my veins 
I pick up my pencil
dancing ripples on paper
In case you haven't noticed
I cherish musics' rhythmic rhythm
They spill across the pages
even when I trip
Rhythm is cool, it trips
So many steps to choose
I want to dance them all
Color them here in this poem
Red shoes is best and barefoot
firery and tender close behind
I slide down rainbows
gathering up the hues
Just to yell out,
Oh, hell, yeah
I want to write like a fool
because all of my thoughts 
are here on paper!


----------



## Lycrester

Library Nerd,Kyle

A man of short laughs and an even shorter temper,
Love thyself though hate your multiple reflections.
A smile could fix that broken spirit.
A woman could cure your bookworm.


----------



## MJ Gray

Dalien said:


> Ummm...MJ thanks a million, but I have to say that honor goes to skycloud86. Confetti for skycloud86!


@Dalien Nope, the numbers at the top of the page count the OP, but if you look at the thread in the index it gives the number of replies - of which you were the 1000th  xx


----------



## Surreal Snake

Drip lock


the colours run away from the sun
the storms are tired
the colours leave with the supernova
we live again


----------



## Surreal Snake

nowhere man


the internet waves to the people
we think we control it
the signals control us
big brother knows all
he sits in his starship


----------



## Surreal Snake

Torture the Unicorn


she knees for manipulation
the flowers sings with the stars
they love the colours of life
the hue of beauty
celery samantha picks up her horn
yes im playing the part


----------



## Surreal Snake

Reason is the Season


wounded me i walk the circle of pain
a few of my friends also face a life sentence
we awake throwing up anxiety
i shake and puke
horrible


----------



## Surreal Snake

why sonneT


why
why
why
why
why
why
why
why
why
why
why
why
why
why


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anarchist's sonneT ParT.00989764


dfgdfg
k8i7i876iryu
78i57
65hj6yu
rthetryhj
rtyhrthy
7i8l,m
61AWa
77I
77kl7l
70;90;
l595m7
6k7l57l
FU


----------



## MJ Gray

*Lament*

Mother,
you reached out your chisel-hand
and carved me
a jagged vision.
You brought forth one fingertip
and stirred me
a vague horizon.
You tipped up your cradle-cup
and poured me
a breathing prison,
O my Mother.

Mother,
when the world within me wars
I soldier
far and further.
When the cold within me roars
I answer
all the warmer.
When the child within me cries
I hold her
high and murmur,
Pity, Mother.

Mother,
you unbound your shadow hair
and clothed me
all in fiction.
You cast down your mirror-eyes
and showed me
a dim reflection.
You reset your marble brow
and watched me
bleed dissention,
O my Mother.

Mother,
What, when courage fails
and I am
self-forsaken?
What, when fiction fades
and I am
lost and naked?
How, if love is light
and I am
darkly wicked?
Pity, Mother.

Mother,
When the wind whipped through my bones
I held me
against the lashes.
When the sea crashed through my soul
I built me
of safer beaches.
When the fire touched my words
I burned me
all to ashes,
O my Mother.​


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Marble sonneT


the hurricanes float above
you are in mother earth
king kong could not move you
man tries once again
he has heard of the black marble of troy
achilles scratches his heel
he has a funny feeling this could be his tomb
they dig with their helmets
hector stares his fathers grief 
black marble is one of our gods
buried to protect our legions of purity
the dead remember nothing
hector and achilles battle
the black marble gods


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bram Stoker's Dream


he tosses and turns
it is getting cloudy,the lightning cries its tears
the satin sheets catch his sweat rolling off the cliff
he dreams of an immortal monster named dracula
the teeth are fangs the drinker of blood
he sees him take that woman
waking up...
he picks up his pencil and writes


----------



## bigtex1989

Too many haikus!

The brown fawn runs fast
Through the forbidden forest
Never to return

Trees flow with the wind
Grow with the suns lullaby
To forever live

What albino squrriel
Frolics through the evergreens
Running out of sight

A soft teddy bear
A gift for eternity
The pretty girl cries

Haiku's are easy
Five syllables then seven
Then five once again

Clouds in the blue sky
A window to the heavens
Dreamy and wispful


----------



## camus11

*The Tyranny of Midnight*

Terror
Rains down upon
The warring King and Wallflower
Spikes of resentment
Chattel to the Great Void
Voice themselves
Against the contrary
Which deludes even itself
Spiraling whirls of Death
Languish freely
Hammerers of Thor
Hammering beauty
Cries of jealous fury
Excoriate the jurors
Predicating existence
Love as a cave
Pretension as a jewel
Madness sends down
The city vivisects
The watered down prophet
Froglike
Weeping falsely
Laughing morbid
Stalking the curtain
Raping Isis
Embellishing oceans
Writhing as diseased
Feverish and crazed
Rushing by
The visions import
To murder himself
To depart his soul
Caesar where art thou
Enjoined Brutus
When Caesar appeared
As Brutus
And Brutus was destroyed
In unforgiving light
Brutus murdered Brutus
The sower sowed his fate
As Shakespeare
In grief and denial
Thrust a stake through
Descarte’s heart
The Mind is provincial
Shakespeare did not care
And filled his bag with coins
Then soared into the air
To die of Icarus’ remorse
Nietzsche gazed upon himself
Upon the holy mount
Madness became him
And perception was lost
Plato shrieked
As the juice of God
Rained down
On the unworthy
Priests of gutted fish
Hegel by the Absolute was sent
As merchant kings
Jolly in envy
Enslaved the flock
Dogs crawl
Like miserable serpents
Howling to no answer
Lenin judged
The courts of Russia
And became the court itself
As the bearded symphony
Settled into a fade
Like tarnished silver
Crowned upon a dying head
Like Emerson’s dear friend
King Providence
Did the ravages of War kill
The soul is a mirror
Bush paid no heed
And ordained Obama
To follow in his greed
Mounts of terror
Peppered the heights
As God’s own horsemen
Destroyed eternity
Where plants grew
There stands black metal
Whining to itself
Of its unnatural victory
Spires of blackened law
Encircle the white rose
Of humility
Hyenas preach on weekdays
Warriors gut themselves
With the sword of enmity
Chapels of darkness
Baptized under terror
Effigies of Love
Are not spared
Of the fury of 
Obamabush
Suffocating dignity
Dousing hope
Stagnating change
We are all collaborators
Of the tyranny of midnight.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystal Spirals


the spirals spin together
intuition takes the lead
shooting up into space
we dig for humanity
turning thru spirituality
we break into the new level
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spiral Peaks


horrible is my friend
he walks the mountain ranges
the darkness keeps him up
the twin peaks spiral down
they go thru mother earth
the marble cracks in two
the rain does not mind


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spiral Eternity


the crystal spiral turns for truth
i jump on and spin
what a rush


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spiral eye


the cyclops stares
eye of mars,the full moon
when he smiles he goes crescent
hard to tell with the frown
i spy my little eye
willy wonka spanks veruca salt


----------



## Susanna

Life 

I can tell you all I know of life
yet it is time to go the the garden


----------



## Emerson

I had an idea
I forgot
Oh well


----------



## Surreal Snake

Purple Spirals in space


the combat troopers line up
armies of spirals armed to the teeth
each one plays with you
intuition is the general
emotion the colonel
tears of the major
thinking captain
the field marshall is
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Purple Spirals in space(Twins)


the combat troopers line up
armies of spirals armed to the teeth
let there be love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pathetic


me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You


the monsters eat their cake and cookies
chocolate stars drip down for sustenance
arrive alive


----------



## Surreal Snake

The smell


you have lost your starfish
buddha bows today
she takes her rage and turns
if you meet the master
take his life


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tie the Thread


i compose nothing
words are rhetoric
the vowels and syllables disgusted
turning to you i look away
only i am true


----------



## Surreal Snake

Turn to what


i turn to zero she swims in the equations
my head spirals down
let there be nothing


----------



## Surreal Snake

Honesty


the crooked word
so righteous,the garden secret
you sit on your cross
loving the attention
you are overrated


----------



## Surreal Snake

Subliminal You


your shit does not stink
the three sits on the enneagram
eating her kurds and whey
one poem your way
the golden say
not today


----------



## Surreal Snake

Type is Type(Sweet 16th Legion)


the sixteen legions sit in the fields
their fires a canvas of stars
type has gone to battle
they fight for truth and justice
the 16th legion sits today
fight for what is right
i arm the truth for war


----------



## Surreal Snake

yeah right


you sit on lucifers star
it is lonely up there
come home


----------



## Surreal Snake

Terrible and True


the monster grows in her garden
she plays with her animals there
damn she has a good garden


----------



## Surreal Snake

Armageddon's Sweet Release


the world implodes
mother earth vomits her exhaustion 
she thinks of a new road and the earthquake comes
the blowing wind is her breath
tornado her anger
the hurricane her conscience
the sea her soul
the sky her love
Humanity her feces


----------



## Surreal Snake

Eminem


the rolling spiral he spins for posterity
promising the full moon
she barks again
he sings the silver stars
raps so true
the rocketship aims for love


----------



## Invidia

your sympathy
bears jagged fangs
bloodthirsty
fed on juggular vein
bringing showers
a crimson rain
soiled
is my precious shame


----------



## Invidia

little white glove
trimmed in lace
gone limp
as dirty fingers 
forcefully placed
stretch the virgin cloth
innocent purity strained
now used, worn
and discarded
soiled and stained


----------



## Invidia

Patronization
Roughly dragged across the throat
Of my misery


----------



## nallyha

For the sake of peace.

Is this how it really feels to be a hypocrite?
-Sad, but not bad at all.
With the face speak kind words, but with the heart 
Mutter the unfortunate facts?- just for the sake of peace
however long it may last.

Give a smile here, give a hug there.
Say the kind motivating words- just to see that face
Light up with glee.

And for a moment, you're contented- 
For all seem happy.
Except the fact is that your heart is pounding
And your fingers are crossed.


----------



## nallyha

Flirting

She crakes smile 
He touches her hand.

He says his part. She thinks a while………..
She responds, yes!, and with a smile.

He looks at her- quizzically
And swirls his drink………..
He says something
And my gosh she thinks it stinks!

She holds her breath
And retorts sub vocally-
Then crack a smile.

The moment is so special that
The brief silence seems soo…..Long.
He rubs her hand
And tantalize her with his charm.
And it’s obvious her mysteriousness
Has turned him on.

Under the table legs are touching.
In the mouth teeth is grinding.
In the chest hearts are pounding.
In the mind-bodies are sweating…but… 

They know It’s not love at first sight!
So…….

He crakes a smile. 
She touches his hands.

She says her part. He thinks a while………..
He responds, yes!, and with a smile.


She looks at him- quizzically
And swirls her drink………..
She says something
And my gosh he thinks it stinks!

He holds his breath
And retorts sub vocally-
Then crack a smile.

The moment is so odd that
The brief silence seems much longer.
So they pay their bills and exchange cards.

And that’s all flirting 
seem to have got them-
new numbers!.


----------



## nallyha

Something we all Share.

At first it seems like a great nothingness, but,
It's the stocking hero of every day.

It's the friend that knows our moods well
And often times it seems to brighten our days.

It's elements; wakes in the east, sleeps in the west.
Some sparkle in the dark, brighten our sight-
It's a living artwork, the greatest master piece.

It wets and drys.
Makes things soar, makes things fly.

It Heats up things, and cools them down,
It smiles right at you and takes away your frown.

It runs here, there, everywhere.
It's something we all do share- the sky!.


----------



## Dalien

Love Exists
by Dalien
4 April 2011

We think with our head
this can't be real
We think with our heart
this must be real
We go with our intuition
this is truth
We know this can't be denied
this just is


----------



## Dalien

A Dream
(part 2)
by Dalien
4 April 2011

Turning sideways she sees his eyes clearer
His shapeless hat rests further back
The wind shifting his black trench coat 
Mesmerized she can't move for those eyes
He waits patiently in his tracks
She tentatively steps forward
Turning he slowly walks with ease
His name is caught on the swirling breeze
He stops in his tracks
She sits bolt upright grabbing pen and paper
writing his name


----------



## Dalien

Testing Waters
by Dalien
4 April 2011

We dipped our fingers at the shoreline
testing the coolness
We drop our feet into the surf
testing the depth
We walk deeper into the ocean
testing the current
We swim in the high ocean
going dolphin


----------



## Dalien

Not Reflex
by Dalien
4 April 2011

My natural self is alive and well
I'm writing like a fool
because my thoughts
are here on paper!
These thoughts aren't reflex!


----------



## snail

Look, No Hands!


These things always sound
better when they are more concrete,
but nothing that matters 
is any something 
with a shape to describe.
Nothing that matters 
is any color that lingers like a halo,
or the warmth of these chemical rushes
that only represent
the real part,
which remains unfelt.

What I would say
isn't any word.
I need no golden statue;
My heart bows.
It whispers silent incantations,
sets petals upon an altar,
unfolding itself,
careful to protect the thorns.

It is disembodied,
creeping over a locked gate,
slipping past materialistic boundaries
into the essence of what they protect.
This is not sin as an object.
This is not sin as an action.
This is just sin.


----------



## Dalien

Alien Loon
by Dalien
4 April 2011

I have gone tripping like an alien
swaying all over the place
I'm from outer space
landing in spatial state
My name is Dalien!
singing that name doesn't trip 
Tripping over her own feet
they try to dance them all
Steps are written 
but she sings her own rhythm
Stars dance around the moon
like it is the 4th of July
Loosing control of thoughts
they paint hues that shine
Yes, the tipsy one who
hasn't drank a beer
Feels the effects as if were wine
Nope no wine here either
only the sensations swaying
to the music creating a new song
Adding colors and colors
too many to add to this here poem
Singing and dancing
she plants the moon with flowers
All creation hears her
howling beneath the moon
Fore in her heart and soul
she dances for herself
in the name of the planet Venus
Yes, she is out of this world
crazy as an alien loon
Come to not think of it
I rather love it!


----------



## Surreal Snake

The INTJ Way


she figures out the fibonacci
designing the expansion true
a smart woman of science
the pirate queen rings her bell
her minions run


----------



## Surreal Snake

nallyha said:


> Something we all Share.
> 
> At first it seems like a great nothingness, but,
> It's the stocking hero of every day.
> 
> It's the friend that knows our moods well
> And often times it seems to brighten our days.
> 
> It's elements; wakes in the east, sleeps in the west.
> Some sparkle in the dark, brighten our sight-
> It's a living artwork, the greatest master piece.
> 
> It wets and drys.
> Makes things soar, makes things fly.
> 
> It Heats up things, and cools them down,
> It smiles right at you and takes away your frown.
> 
> It runs here, there, everywhere.
> It's something we all do share- the sky!.





Brilliant!


----------



## snail

*Social Alienation*

I.
The boat breaks apart
on the unseen rocks lurking
where it sought to land.

II.
Through the locked window
the starving woman watches
as food is wasted.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Saucy


the amazon goddess walks by the river
anacondas sing in her presence
the river queen eats her vanilla cake
the scorpion rages


----------



## Dalien

Another Hand
by Dalien
4 April 2011

Yesterday, I turned a chapter over
A half a century of my life left written
in journals missing some years
Pieces of paper scattered
between pages and in boxes
I now fully know that not only
are words in my blood 
I was born to write poems


----------



## Dalien

Here I Sit
by Dalien
4 April 2011

I sit here on this forum alone
It is a wonder that the letters 
on my keyboard have not faded away
Well, the A only has the top half left
Isn't that strange the first letter
of the alphabet is the first to fade
I know what I want, where my heart is
Yet, I'm sitting here alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Morning


the words float in the river
they drown from the weight
they hurt most


----------



## Surreal Snake

justice is a word gone bad


the righteous one
justice of the peace
his royal justice
justice is a word
for the rich


----------



## Surreal Snake

7th earl of creaTion


the buddha sits on mount everest
the longing monster is lonely
he never sees anything but sky
they are lovers


----------



## Surreal Snake

Eternity's lust


the eternal goddess
she sleeps on the pillows
the clouds are intuition they keep her afloat
the wanting warrior tastes her tears
have no fear


----------



## Dalien

Rose Questions
by Dalien
5 April 2011

I'm left here with questions hurting me
Sometimes silence is golden...
no, no, no that is not really it
Why so many questions of distrust
They swarm my head and I dive
almost hitting the dried hard ground
Stopping just above knowing that 
they must be put into words
Strange place this forum 
some say it is not real as if we are all robots
I'm amazed, I'm always who I am
I can be no one but myself
I have only one I want to truly accept me
as I am, what I have been searching for
all of my life, questioning stings
like the beautiful rose...
Taking a good look at The Rose
is most definitely a natural state


----------



## Dalien

Accepting Words
by Dalien
5 April 2011

He reads my mind
Amazing my words
He understands me
Flipping my words
He puts up with me
Touching my words
He accepts me
Loving my words


----------



## Dalien

Sky Fall
by Dalien
5 April 2011

Don't let the sky fall down
Strength like Atlas holds it up
The world below does just that
The flowers and fauna gives more
Creation at her best giving love
She will not let the sky fall down
Like the moon chasing the sun
She needs the fire to breath
The air to help create the sky
Don't let the sky fall down


----------



## Dalien

Blue Tears
by Dalien
5 April 2011

Tears fall from blue eyes
I feather the pages with blue
breathing my soul with words


----------



## Dalien

Center
by Dalien
5 April 2011

My talking runs like a babbling brook
I speak too much others say
My soul runs as deep as the ocean
I write and I write I say
My love needs a love as strong as mine
I will center you will you say


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gemini Shine


she sparkles she sparkles
my crystal treat
so many reflections
that gemini is mine


----------



## Surreal Snake

she sells hellsbells


the gemini pulls her puppet strings
cancer sits and stares
capricorn locks horns with aries
libra balances her love life
the scorpio sings to the west


----------



## Surreal Snake

write eternity


today is the birth of life
the sophists debate and agree
they are right
socrates stares


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sophist's sonneT


we agree we are right
we agree we are right
we agree we are right
we agree we are right
we agree we are right
we agree we are right
we agree we are right
we agree we are right
we agree we are right
we agree we are right
we agree we are right
we agree we are right
we agree we are right
we agree we are right


----------



## Dalien

Centering Me
by Dalien
5 April 2011

Venus knew in her heart of hearts
Libra was not her scale
Aries wrote the rose with Venus
Aries wants to be Aries
Aries wants Cancer to be Cancer


----------



## Dalien

*Refreshing The Rose~~Natural Life~~A Heart Beats*

The Rose
by Dalien
20 Nov 2010

Strange this row along a fence
Blooming in many shades of red
Soft petals worn in royal glory
Thorns aplenty 
Only for a moment
Beauties' dread
Eccentric pleasure to the eyes
Wafting her gentle vibrant scent
She dances to remind us
Beauties' awakening
Only for a moment
A slight sting
Strange this flora standing proud
Giving reflection of either side
She holds the secret of life


----------



## camus11

*The Black Iron Prison*

Lo! a Black Iron Prison stretches before Man
Enclosing him from the Eternal Absolute
It is Organiz'd Religion which hath Crafted the
Great Net over the world propping dark mills
Of Wrath & Terror to obscure the Divine

Verily these Mills are blackened Churches
Spreading death and renunciation
Among the land annihilating God
In God's name the Imagination of Eternity
Which is God in all Forms Holy in Infinity
Now darkened by Hatred in all its seamless ways

Black churches Churn out frightened
Masses once Alight in Holy starlight, now dimmed!
Dimmed by the acerbic Priests who claim the Way to Heaven
While leading us into Hell denying life, the Clergy
In black garb and stern Resentment for Freedom
They imprison us in an Iron Girdle call'd Morality

Forbidden are the Passions which make life Divine 
Forbidden is the Laugh of God
The Dance of Spring, the Love of Ages
All goodness is shrivell'd by Urizen's Chaste wind

Restriction brings Death: Creation brings Life
Every hour at the time Men go about their daily lives
Missing out their internal Light strolling around in pale moonlight
Conforming to the Devils of Commerce, State, Religion, Abstract Reason, 
They know not of their Divinity, that small Space away from Devilry
Warming their hearts and Opening their Minds embracing all Eternity: the Bosom of Mankind

Artists revalue, Politicians destroy. They wrap themselves in Regality
Dead spectres haunt their steps and their legislative halls
Where Beauty and Love are apportioned off to the highest bidder

Unto the Abyss they set their Sights, bowing down to Money and gathering their Might
The Abyss is where the Dark One Urizen resides, the bane of Art and Joy
Whom Churches call Jehovah, who is Tyrant in Shadow's employ
The hoary Nobodaddy has a face like Steel, Unforgiving in Particulars
Fill'd with Deathly Zeal he Crafts Nets of Inhibitions on our Divinity

In the names of Logic and Faith he Imposes Conformity and Fear
Through the Words of his Messengers, who brim with Hate and Fury
And so Constrain our Pleasures and our Souls in Eternal Darkness
These Restrictions are named Laws and Commandments
And through them the Priests of Night have Enslav'd us

Decrees of "Thou Shalt Not" hang dangerously over our heads
Dousing our Holy Fires and Crucifying Jesus
Who is our Imagination in the Flesh
And stands lively against all Rules and Commandments
For Jesus is Life and the Church is Death

And Jesus died resisting the Satanic mills
Of Organiz'd Religion where all Souls go to Suffer
Laboring against themselves and Dividing Mind from Body

Trembling and frightened soldiers line the rough and cold Palace walls as their Blood spills from under their crude Uniforms, Slaves of a Ravenous Monster hungering for Innocent Souls to entrap in its Web of Lies and Deceit and thus continue its Infernal Dominion

Thus the Towers of Repression begin to fill our Holy and Innocent Lands
And the Muse of Jerusalem cries out in Grief and Anger at Jehovah's Despoilment
Of the Divine Potential for Love and Imagination in all things

O Eternal Force of Delight! O Light of the Universe!
O Los! The Prophet of Eternal Energy! Bring forth your Hammer
And Deliver our Perceptions from Narrowness! Hammer away the Black Iron Prison!
America! awake! awake! Golgonooza thy Sister calls! Let her Art and Beauty stand for All Time!

O Breath of God, of Divine Love, of Latent Imagination! Awaken from Death's Eternal Slumber! The Inner Resurrection of Man is at hand!

"For Sin is but an Illusion in the Eye of God," Jesus spoke, and I was Jesus and he was me,
"The Light within every Human Being is the Eternal Gaze of God!" and thus Eternity wept in Delight, "For wherever you look God is looking, wherever you walk God is walking. Good and Evil together form God who rejects both in the Realm of Eternal Love."

Come artists! Come writers! Come painters! Come poets! Hallow our Cities and our Halls with Golgonooza's Joy! Ordain a New Age of Human Divinity!

There is a door where millions pass and yet not one cares to enter through, and that door is the way to Eternity: And Eternity is our Imagination and our Life! 

O prophets of Holy Wisdom! Kindle the Fires of Truth and Beauty in the hearts of these tormented people! Show them the Universal Christ shining bright in Every Man and Woman and Child! He is in their Cries, He is in their Laughs, He is in their Joy, He is in their Sadness, He is in their Happiness, He is in their Wrath, He is in their Passions, He is in their Creations! Know ye this Truth: that we All embody Jesus Christ with the Purest of our Passions and Virtues! Discard thy old and dusty commandments and testaments, reject the Staid Path and embrace Eternal Delight and Dance in Eternal Joy!


"Bring me my Bow of Burning Gold,
Bring me my Arrows of Desire,
Bring me my Spear; O clouds unfold!
Bring me my Chariot of Fire!

I will not cease from Mental Fight,
Nor shall my Sword sleep in my hand,
Till we have built Jerusalem,
In England's green and pleasant land." — William Blake​


----------



## Surreal Snake

ruby right


i have returned your rubies
they kill red
i reach for creation
go higher


----------



## Surreal Snake

rage and red


where does this rage belong 
i turn up the marshalls
fuck the world


----------



## Surreal Snake

lucifer's marbles


they swing low
the pendulums shine
tic toc tic toc
says the clock


----------



## Surreal Snake

adam and eve


the harpy sharpens his pencil
he sits on the maple
had since a child
cigarette burns kiss the desk 
the candles weep
the black scorpian incense spirals to the aqua moon
oceans fill with tears
the united cry for justice
we have had enough


----------



## Surreal Snake

spiral me


i open up my veins 
a kaleidoscope of silky opaque spirals
i gently lay me down to sleep


----------



## Surreal Snake

creation is a wet spider


he shivers in his web
the brown spiders venom does not keep him warm
gorgeous silver raindrops echo on the web
his camouflage broken
praying mantis twins fly by the killer
they flank the arachnid
he cries as they take him
what a way to die
eaten by geminis


----------



## Dalien

Heart Justice
by Dalien
5 April 2011

Justice didn't play a part in my mind
I can't figure what justice would even be for
I layed my heart wide open 
Looking for what I want is not to be for me
So would justice really have been in my favor
Why do people not understand
That my heart is good and wants to love
Justice, vengenance, revolution 
all those plus are not a part of me
I have hurt and pain, but not rage
I left that one behind there is no room
I blame me for feeling what I feel
Yes, I'm not perfect, I'm only me


----------



## Dalien

Hand Back
by Dalien
5 April 2011

I'm not alone 
Our tears drown 
Rubies still shine
Handing them back
to you


----------



## Dalien

Free
by Dalien
5 April 2011

The caterpillar knows his life will end
but he forgets that he will become
a beautiful butterfly
He is truly free


----------



## Surreal Snake

chant the gods


they run like startled ants
the spartans eat their persian supper
the gods sleep today
again


----------



## Surreal Snake

monster mashed potatoes


the creature consumes the butter
it anchors the vanilla 
garlic has no chance it sinks in the clouds
only olive oil sings
happy to be here
i take a bite and write


----------



## Surreal Snake

junky sonneT


the junky walks to the detox
he shakes at the door
searched,staff let him in
syringes are placed in a sharps container
by the client...
he gently lays himself to sleep
awaking throwing up bile
he dry heavies the pain
cannot catch his breath
the doctor gives him benzos
he sleeps again
captain ahab pulls up moby
the harpoon kills
scorpians scream


----------



## Dalien

Heartbeat
by Dalien
7 April 2011

Listen to the heartbeat
a rhythm of its' own
like a roller coaster
Listen to the mind
a song of its' own
like written poems
Listen to them both
a dance of its' own
like music of love


----------



## Dalien

Circle Connection
by Dalien
7 April 2011

My ink ran out at a dead end
stop
writing along following the flow
of the lines forming magic shapes
mid-stream of a circle
just an imprint marked with no ink
that is the connecting arc
Well, the brain skips
Are you ready to rumble
Hell, yeah
Flip the ink-less pen in the trash
another in hand completing the circle


----------



## Dalien

Pierced Ears
by Dalien
8 April 2011

Looking through memories
of my mind
A picture of a lady taken
by a camera rolled on by
I recall this face clearer
than if she was sitting
across the room 
This face I can't define
yet, in my mind
she is the one
who pierced my ears
the first time at eight
The mother of my best
friend of youth 
Curious how the mind
flashes you through
pictures of your life


----------



## Dalien

Horizon
by Dalien
8 April 2011

I always have somewhere I want to be
I get there only to find out that isn't the road 
I should be traveling on
Along those paths, I forgot about my needs
No, that is most definitely a lie I tell me
Those routes were a part of my need
I found a place where I was meant to be
Alone with the highways of my mind
I have wandered these lanes finding myself
I have somewhere I want to be
I no longer lie to myself about me
My path is on the horizon, 
alone is a street I don't belong on


----------



## MJ Gray

*And The Horse You Rode In On*
(with apologies to Thomas Hardy
whom I greatly respect and admire)


I said to Love,
"Thou art not how thou once wast
when spring birdies were wont to chirp
an' shit,
and cartoon hearts did pop in the air
like rice crispies (but not the lame multi-grain ones)"
I said to Love.

I said to Love,
"Thou once wast sweet (like those dances
wherein slowly revolving on one spot
wast sexy, then boys would all untuck
their shirts to hide their junk)"
I said to Love.
"Thou once wast sweet (like those dances
wherein girls en masse flock'd toiletward
to discuss whom felt whose thingie
totally poking them in the belly)"
I said to Love.

I said to Love,
"Verily, thou hast changed, and dances
doth suck, and boys are wont to stand with both hands
tucked down their pants to celebrate
yea, forsooth, to illustrate their junk.
For real.
And girls, I own, still flock but as for talk
- thou dost not even wont to know, srsly.
And birdies fall mute, thine rice crispy hearts
hath fallen soggily silent."
I said to Love.

I said to Love,
"Buy me a fuckin drink first!
Christ!"
I said to Love.


----------



## Dalien

Too Much Thinking
by Dalien
8 April 2011

I write with a musical fashion
in my mind it sounds just like song
one that flows quite naturally
refreshing and relaxing as one
The past few days someone else
challenged me to a writing duel
Requiring a different kind of thinking
it has no rhyme but does have reason
I toss in words with a bit of abstract
trying to create some kind of balance
feels too much like a headache
So, here I sit writing this poem
my headache feeling slips off the page


----------



## Dalien

Something
by Dalien
8 April 2011

I just can't stop writing
Fingers on keyboard
or pencil in hand
makes no matter to me
They are always there
So, why would it be 
I feel something is missing


----------



## Dalien

Similar Shades
by Dalien
8 April 2011

Two beings of similar shades
find their way through pages
leaving open a chapter
Silence echoes the lines
that an eraser tries to efface
One writing line after line
leaving a book laying open
Two writes in another place
closing one chapter 
Echoes silence the lines
that an eraser can't efface
Two beings of similar shades


----------



## Dalien

Gas Station Religion
by Dalien
9 April 2011

Cars roll into a stop
Engines cut quiet
Bodies slide out
They stand there
Question on face
Here they come
Looking through glass
I wonder how
so many made it in life
If they can't even
operate a gas pump
So off I go
leaving my cage
I give guidance
Yeah right
I do it for them
Harsh as I seem
A new religion 
of do it for me
Is harsher than I am


----------



## Dalien

Patience
by Dalien
9 April 2011


A quiet million words
A calm whirlwind
An enduring spring
A sleeping cat
A marble spinning
A wolf howling
My kind of patience


----------



## Susanna

4-9-11

Plant Sale Today

There is a plant sale
I call you at seven
yes you will go
the plants will have to be the way we spend time
drama is unwelcome in my home 
as the work of the father mother continues
will you wait for me all the years?
I would not expect that of anyone
and so we will go 
to the plant sale
good people there
they will show you any planting way
plants most sentient of all beings
if only I knew the truth
I am learning


----------



## Dalien

Susanna said:


> 4-9-11
> 
> Plant Sale Today
> 
> There is a plant sale
> I call you at seven
> yes you will go
> the plants will have to be the way we spend time
> drama is unwelcome in my home
> as the work of the father mother continues
> will you wait for me all the years?
> I would not expect that of anyone
> and so we will go
> to the plant sale
> good people there
> they will show you any planting way
> plants most sentient of all beings
> if only I knew the truth
> I am learning


Beautiful poem Susanna! 

Plant Truth
by Dalien
9 April 2011

So many types of plants 
So many types of truths 
They each choose their own roots


----------



## Gildar

The Guiding Candle
by Gildar

I flicker for i am a candle
I flicker since others cannot
My light so weak but shows a path
My light no longer alone
Together we are the night
Together we are the sun


----------



## bigtex1989

Zeno's Paradox

An impossible race for he to win
Against a modest foe as she
Achilles the great hero of wars
The tortoise is as slow as can be

A lead is given to his foe
He is confident he can win
But every step he took to finish
The tortoise had already been

Achilles faster than the tortoise
Baffled at how he faltered
Sat and thought about his race
And how the outcome could be altered

With no answers, he tracked down his foe
In the hopes of picking her brain
The tortoise laughed and carried on
Achilles never caught her again.


----------



## Surreal Snake

hey you


the sand bubbles and speaks
stop stepping
on me!


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Jedi


they turn to truth
the righteous right
i prefer darkness


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Mamba sonneT of creaTion


nine heavens of sky 
the black mamba waits
he lays as a rosewood branch
9 foot long and waiting for heaven
the sonnet a black full moon
the feelings stick to the master as he lays on creation
it grounds him he smells the sweet smell of decaying death
the redundant death
i have become the mamba
the puzzle slides on by and stops
it looks in my snake eyes
riddle me riddle you
we are knots of twin peaks
the divided write the truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

Break the Mare


i roll the mares marbles
i take them true
only for you


----------



## Surreal Snake

the Mare(parT.22)


i ride her
the demon is powerful
a metaphor from mars


----------



## Dalien

Square One
by Dalien
11 April 2011

Squares have 
too many corners
Put them there
lines draw through out
Circles no corners at all
connecting smoothly
room to move
even with ripples


----------



## Dalien

Bigger Picture
by Dalien
11 April 2011

A picture is worth a thousand words
I hear this all the time; I wonder what about the rest 
The picture is only worth the moment it is taken
There is a bigger picture behind those eyes
I want to learn the whole picture not of that moment


----------



## Dalien

Two Pieces
by Dalien
11 April 2011

Emotions sail in overtaking senses
Hiding behind giving room to roam
Only a piece
Cautious and shy in this way
Security allows the lay of defenses
Another piece


----------



## Dalien

Poets Agony
by Dalien
11 April 2011

Not just the right words
but the right words used
in a just right fashion
Not becoming too emotional
but allowing emotion to show
in an quiet showy balance
Not just the form of rhyme
but adding the reason behind
in a reasonable rhythm way
Just three, but I'm sure there are many


----------



## Dalien

Pieces Of Poems
by Dalien
11 April 2011

How can one put all the pieces
Into one set of words on one page...a poem
When many pages have already been written
Many words wanting to write chapters to express
Because the pieces together are complicated 
When these are only words left to say
What the rest of the senses can't say
Or can they


----------



## Dalien

Passionate Love
by Dalien
11 April 2011

Passionate 
Slaps me every time
Automatic reflex
of outside world
The writing of s e x
across my forehead
No, I didn't put it there
Ardent love
misconstrued words
Yes, a firery warmth
not a one night stand
nor fling written on me
I'm a one man woman
wanting all of one man
Strong love
Yes, married three times
excuse me while I get sick
I don't stop loving
because they stop loving me
the same as they once did
Passionate
I love with all that I am


----------



## Dalien

Open Hand
by Dalien
11 April 2011

Arm stretched 
Tears intense, quiet 
Slipping slow motion
Hand slightly cupped
Eyes keenly searching
Gravity pulling
Palm opens
Fingers splaying
Penetrating distance
Reaching...
Lending grace


----------



## Dalien

Hell's Kitchen
by Dalien
12 April 2011

Cement mixing pot
Walls spilling over
stew is heating

Rope overcooked 
Slips in the hands
Climbing over wall
left in the stew

Shovel undercooked
Bends in the gravel
Digging underneath
left in the pot

Cooking pot boils over
Walking around wall
stove is left behind


----------



## Dalien

Quitter
by Dalien
12 April 2011

I know what I want
it's not what I have
I will find it one day
if it's all I can do
I'm not a quitter


----------



## Surreal Snake

agony eh


he falls on his stomach
the flat floor his ocean
the pain comes
it stays...
i am worthless
a poet


----------



## Surreal Snake

Knight Moves


the soldiers line up
rooks and pawns
endgame left
i spy my little eye
a mistake
the sicilian defense
dragon variation
the darkness wins


----------



## Surreal Snake

suicide sonneT


the chess pieces lineup at the russian border
1941...
the wehrmacht is ready
they play ruy lopez opening
countering with sicilian defense
najdorf variation
the russians retreat for 3 years
the sicilian is clever
he teaches them tricks
najdorf smiles from the grave
ruy waits in hitlers cave
he plays his last move 
his position hopeless
resignation


----------



## Surreal Snake

quest for chocolate


i ride in my mahogany canoe
the doomed seek
the amazon...
i am looking for a chocolate cobra
it sprays nirvana in ones eyes
the blind write well
they sense the intuition
the wizard rules
like chocolate


----------



## Surreal Snake

comicbook crypt


the couple have veins
they bleed into each other
forgiveness never comes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Weak Character


the weakest people are those whom
will not be your friend because their friend hates you
good


----------



## Surreal Snake

bring the traitor


he gets broken on the wheel
the bones snapping
one by one
why did it have to be you


----------



## camus11

*Lisa Gerrard*

*L*ove is a brilliant shining star that radiates forth all that is good
*I*nfinity is the music of the spheres
*S*ilence passes beyond the gateway of eternity
*A*ll that is impermanent is latent within purity

*G*reatness is humility in the face of the universe
*E*ternity whispers from the souls of the joyful
*R*ain is a cosmic baptism, a divine cleansing
*R*ight and Wrong are but diversions of the Mind
*A*ll that is unfinished will come to fruition
*R*igidity is but an insecure softness
*D*ivine Love leads us upward

If I had but a world to give, I would give it
If I had a song, I would sing it
If I had a prayer, I would bless it
If I had a treasure, I would bequeath it
If I had a peace, I would declare it
If I had a bird, I would set it free
If I had a universe, I would transcend it
If I had a seed, I would plant it
If I had a war, I would end it
If I had a mile, I would run it
If I had a story, I would tell it
If I had a love, I would cherish it

What is war to such a love?
What is politics to such a love?
What is government to such a love?
What is the sleep of ignorance to those alive?
'Tis love which keeps us alive.
A love which, as William Blake wrote,
Was once a heinous crime.

May her name be immortalized in the stars. May her name resonate with those who listen. May she be a light to those without hope. May her music sound forever. May she live in Love and Truth. May she find continued happiness and love while she is alive. May she raise our souls ever upward into the higher dimensions of love and enlightenment with her song.


----------



## Surreal Snake

blue sky


the veins lock onto the sky
we pull them down
creation has begun


----------



## Dalien

Dream Reality
by Dalien
17 April 2011

A dream comes true
Then it is reality
Then it is a dream
That was a real dream


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Count


he drinks blood
the lemon is not enough
crypts and coffins
our new homes


----------



## Dalien

Write Myself
by Dalien
17 April 2011

I write my dreams
Scribbles 
I write my blood
Mixtures
I write my thoughts
Jumbles
I write by myself


----------



## Annihilatron

sun, the light, turned into night;

out of sight and out of mind
like speck of dust just swept aside
shadow so dark, gone is the light
that candles barely pierce through eternal night

'tween every foci of study and pain
cut through the thoughts and forget my name
strike through the night the moon ablaze
leaves me here alone; into darkness I gaze

swept till moon's glimmer fades away
beyond the sea to skies of grey
break hard upon the reality's coast
hold fast as memories become ghost

broken to earth's small hollow
lie there, feel dirt, swallow
others needs, stomp down their feet,
as others walk, lie I, crushed beneath

through broken glass and heart asunder
layeth a void black hole's blunder
draw deep away all feeling of mine
my mind inside the sun cannot shine

insanity's grasp like winter's chill
sanity, summer's heat frozen, killed
fly beneath the sunlit steppe
cry above the seeping death


----------



## Surreal Snake

Taken


your chocolate blue eyes
i lock on the radar
i take you


----------



## bigtex1989

Surreal Snake said:


> I only have eyes
> 
> 
> for you


This one actually choked me up. Well done sir.


----------



## bigtex1989

Dalien said:


> Dream Reality
> by Dalien
> 17 April 2011
> 
> A dream comes true
> Then it is reality
> Then it is a dream
> That was a real dream


I want to thank this one about 5 times.


----------



## bubbleboy

On his golden throne,
Sat the King alone,
Looking down upon his grand city.
He felt joy not there,
Only deep despair,
As he indulged in his own pity.

For he had it all,
Riches large and small,
But still bore the scars on his sad soul,
Of the love he lost,
And its pricey cost,
That left him an old beggar at whole.

In these lonely days,
He would set ablaze,
The grand city he once did treasure,
For another chance,
At the ripe romance,
Which was his long life's grandest pleasure.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Revolution"


it comes through rage
our rage bounces off 
it does not work
talk and words 
they balance me through thoughts of tribute
a barking shell
legion is season
how they keep me
they hold me up with my storms
people fly by as tornadoes and hurricanes
attack attack attack attack attack
the gentle introduction
words of revolution
i pray to che
they took his life


----------



## Surreal Snake

"The Revolution


it comes through rage
our rage bounces off the leaders
it does not work
talk and words my beautiful words
they balance me my books of spells
how they keep me
they hold me up beneath my storms
people fly by as tornadoes and hurricanes
attack attack attack attack attack
the gentle introduction
words of revolution
i pray to che
they took his life


----------



## Surreal Snake

the bully


he sits in the corner
eating your kurds and whey
motherfucker


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suicide Sunday


she checks off her death on suicide sunday
the ice cream queen
suicide sunday was the smartest girl on saturday
the prettiest girl in the fall
she pulls out her snub nose .38
and introduces her frontal lobe to mr calibre
glad to make your acquaintance maddam
may i blow your fucking brains out
well suicide sunday went right up to her calendar
she checks off her death on suicide sunday


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mountain Mist

king kong of words
the poet feels his words
kisses his words
sucks his words
fucks his words
bathes in his words
washes the sweat from their used and abused bodies
take take take
king kong of words


----------



## Dalien

Here We Come
by Dalien
17 April 2011

West by damned Virginia
Three of what was four
Up and down mountains
Clear as the sky above

A borrowed wooden box
A biker wrong side of law
Death does become him
Something about nothing

A mistress cries too hard
A fishy set up on stage
Bikers line two by two
Hear their engines roar

Across the state line
Three of what was four
Flatter land lays ahead
A twin borrowed box

Kinder by far is shown
How are you, you, and you
One by one roses laid
Moments give goodbye

Box is covered closed
Ashes are now good
Death suits him well
Something about nothing


----------



## Dalien

The Wall
by Dalien
17 April 2011

Feet dangling not moving
Air loosing it's breathe
Silence stares into black eyes
Nothing flinches not a hair
Release rushes in slow motion
Rage caught unaware
Fluid movement toes spring
One small fist comes sailing
The enemy lands flat cold


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven

Why

do I try..
Slow down, child
good things come in time.


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven

Two times down..
there will not be a third.
Where is this going?
It does not matter
You're here.


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven

Squeeze
every last drop
wring my heart dry..
drink it down.


----------



## Dalien

Guiltyuntilproven said:


> Two times down..
> there will not be a third.
> Where is this going?
> It does not matter
> You're here.


I don't know why yet, but this one blew me away.


----------



## bubbleboy

I posted this earlier and wasn't completely satisfied so i added another stanza =)

On his golden throne,
Sat the King alone,
Looking down upon his grand city,
Feeling not joy there,
Only deep despair,
As he indulged in his own pity.

For he had it all,
Riches large and small,
But still bore the scars on his sad soul,
Of the love he lost,
And its pricey cost,
That left him an old beggar at whole.

In his mind reside,
His Love's sky-filled eyes,
Which lie buried in their earthly tomb.
How they decompose,
Below his lone rose,
Withering into Death's ashen bloom.

In these lonely days,
He would set ablaze,
The grand city he once did treasure,
For another chance,
At the ripe romance,
Which was his long life's grandest pleasure.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Murder the sea shell


i pick up the ancient horn
the conch is mother
i call for peace


----------



## snail

*substitute sex*

If I stopped breathing
maybe I could control this.
It happens in the lungs,
pushing out as the air is 
displaced by whatever part of you
penetrates my dilated pupils.
My breath is emptied.
I feel you pushing inward.
The feeling is almost better
than what it means.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Veins


they wrap around the clouds
leaking into the marshmallows
raining down blood
red clouds join for me
i sit in them writing poems
they fall on you


----------



## Surreal Snake

1915


the germans advance
they sit in their caves
the english wait
it is christmas
the enemies play soccer in no mans land
they become friends
the valkyries watch them play
tomorrow another day
death comes
they play


----------



## Surreal Snake

Remove it


they remove alberts head
einstein in the middle
the internet turns to him
he goes for a ride inside


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nietzsche's Bookmark


the slice of silver sits between pages
he listens to wagner
the pirate thinks
he writes with the gods
the philosophers bow for posterity
the master plays


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fromm's Society


we love each other
fromm writes the words
we listen we do not
the redundant response
i am a giant bird in the desert
i sit alone and feel
thinking of feeling
i sink in the sand


----------



## Surreal Snake

Voltaire's Muse


she sits in the silver 
she is captain
do me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vampire's Muse


they drink you down deep
hypodermic fangs suck you off
you feel yourself leaving
nirvana


----------



## Surreal Snake

sonneT of Sex(not a sonneT)


14 lines of orgasms
they blend into the words
i lick the sweet 14
she cums over and over
each vowel squirts together
the verbs act
the adjectives get down on their knees
waiting for motion of mind
fuck me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bad


a clockworkorange of spice
you act like little alex
good to be bad


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Trojans


build the horse
the nihilists act
i get the wood
fuck the king


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tori Amos


she sits on the stool
she twirls she twirls
her lyrics poetry


----------



## Surreal Snake

God's Poem


i do not exist
you kill for no reason
some people prey on the innocent
there are no innocent
we are all pirates
the buccaneer has some books
the humans read them
this one full of leprosy
that one pain
god reigns down on some
they rage in his name
the black abyss opens up
i fill it with souls
i am god


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Rose


she swims with the fairies
a garden delight
we go to siren
we listen and smile
the rest go insane
tied to the sails
the purple pirates scream
the mad play with the gods


----------



## Surreal Snake

Griffin Poetry Award


the bootlickers glow
they get their shoeshine
political pirates
we would like to announce this years winner
he kissed ass the most
well second place throws his pet romulan arachnid on
the winner..
the armored scorpian stings
his muse has been killed
stop kissing ass
says second place


----------



## Surreal Snake

Braided Words


i braid my words into poems
i twirl them around for you
they hang like hair on a dolphin
the mammal laughs


----------



## Surreal Snake

Destroy


i destroy words
the grave comes soon
i shovel them in


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Coffin Opens

i sit on the edge of the abyss
my legs swinging in
i have captured karma
i throw her in
she screams falling
i watch her 
i decide to catch 
Karma


----------



## Surreal Snake

Superman's Habit


yes,he hit hard times
superman a junkie
he lost his job
who needs superheroes
all about the buck
who gives a fuck


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nightshades and Morning Glory(ParT.03497)


the quintessential acceptance of the monumental rage of existence
that wonderful star a hoofed reindeer he shines he shines
sweet silky eternity she melts she melts
i run with my love thru the glowing snow
creation is love and love is creation i scream fix bayonets
we charge into the unknown the fucking tears we scream sweet release 
we fall we fall we fall as one
lovers in the unbearable equation of life
we hunt for love
the conception never comes
it stays hidden we float on our tears to the singing persian carpet
forgive me


----------



## skycloud86

Awaken the golden moon
Above the blackened summit
Star sails silently over the treetop world
A cloud like a whale on the purple ocean
The call of a sleepless animal echoes.


----------



## Dalien

bigtex1989 said:


> My Woman
> 
> My woman's legs are not as smooth as silk
> Crystal is yet much clearer than her facade
> Her skin is not as white as taken milk
> But an unsightly woman she is not called
> She walks not like penguins walk
> Who with wings they can not fly
> Like an angel she does not talk,
> But without her I would surely die
> Her smile can not compare to the brightness of our sun
> It does nothing but light up my day,
> But to see her laugh at something fun
> She can always have her way
> She is not peaceful like a dove
> Yet after all that she is still my love





bigtex1989 said:


> From the petals of a rose
> She fell on the ground
> In glorious harmony did the
> Birds sing her song
> Already brought with rainswept splenders
> And how it could be that she was
> Distraught. Glorious ash
> Fell for naught high atop the highest
> Peaks. The most delicate creature crafted
> With special care was she.
> And could it be that she was
> Distraught.


They are both breath taking! I'm in awe!


----------



## Dalien

snail said:


> I won't try to disguise this
> with symbols or pretty words.
> I won't try to wrap it in tissue paper
> or leave it as a gift for a golden statue
> in some mystical hidden temple
> on a secret mountain that holds it up
> high against the sky.
> It is a raw thing,
> a guarded thing,
> a bright thing,
> a dark thing.
> I won't hide it,
> but it cannot be revealed.


I love it! I have read this one over and over, and I'm sure I'll read it some more!


----------



## bigtex1989

Dalien said:


> They are both breath taking! I'm in awe!


You are much too kind!


----------



## Dalien

bigtex1989 said:


> You are much too kind!


Nope, just being honest.


----------



## Dalien

*Everyone must of had this happen before! Go ahead and laugh! I meant it to be funny!*

Damn Hide n' Seek
by Dalien
20 April 2011

123456...
Now where did he go
No not there
A faint whisper
I am over here
Now, I'm hearing things
Getting there, he is gone
Dammit, I know he was here
I'll just stay over there
Waiting and wondering 
Dammit, where is she
I'm going to find you
No he won't she thinks
Oh, dammit, here he comes
Getting there, she is gone
Dammit, I know she was here
Forget it, I'll go that way
Dammit, why does she do that
I saw him just a moment ago
Now, he hides again
What is taking him so long
Off she goes in her search
Dammit, I bet he's that way
Dammit, I bet she's over there
Whole lot of damming going on!


----------



## Dalien

Corridors
by Dalien
20 April 2011

Lost in the corridors of the mind, the clock on 
the wall speaks. In your hand lays a key, time
to travel that maze. Unlocking reality letting go
of pain, a dream will live without demands 
Setting the mind at ease, there is time for all 
things that are meant to be. The corridors are 
no longer locked by a maze nor is there a key
to open a dream. The dream lives on in the 
corridors of the mind. In time it will come true


----------



## Lycrester

*Leader*

Oh Captain,My Captain
Drunk with pride,
I am forced to work
The bowels of this mighty ship
Under your blind watch.
Drunk with power,
You shout and send your firstmate,
The Untouchable,to evaluate my duties.
The day our ship sinks,I will tie you to the mast.
For you are truly Moby's Dick.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The INFJ


we sit in our silver cages
love drips down on us
creation is a bitch
life harder
we unlock the love with our key
the INFJ pray


----------



## bigtex1989

The Adventures of BigTex and Dalien (Volume 1)

Away they flew, on a unicorn so high
Eating the clouds, bidding the earth good-bye
Off to vanquish a most dire foe
Who waits in a castle far down below.

A mighty thrust and the two were away
Dalien the fair, dainty and fey
BigTex the bold, fearless and strong
While riding along, they broke out in song.

After some moments, the landing was rough
Dalien's feet hit the ground, she let out a huff
BigTex donned his armor, and magical lute
Dalien then laughed, BigTex was a hoot.

She got her spells ready, as they broke down the door
Not knowing at all, just what was in store
BigTex with his buffs, Dalien with spell
Conquered their foe, and sent him to hell

Done with this quest, the flew once more
On the unicorn now, a horse with one horn
Away they flew, on a unicorn so high
Eating the clouds, bidding the earth good-bye


----------



## Dalien

bigtex1989 said:


> The Adventures of BigTex and Dalien (Volume 1)
> 
> Away they flew, on a unicorn so high
> Eating the clouds, bidding the earth good-bye
> Off to vanquish a most dire foe
> Who waits in a castle far down below.
> 
> A mighty thrust and the two were away
> Dalien the fair, dainty and fey
> BigTex the bold, fearless and strong
> While riding along, they broke out in song.
> 
> After some moments, the landing was rough
> Dalien's feet hit the ground, she let out a huff
> BigTex donned his armor, and magical lute
> Dalien then laughed, BigTex was a hoot.
> 
> She got her spells ready, as they broke down the door
> Not knowing at all, just what was in store
> BigTex with his buffs, Dalien with spell
> Conquered their foe, and sent him to hell
> 
> Done with this quest, the flew once more
> On the unicorn now, a horse with one horn
> Away they flew, on a unicorn so high
> Eating the clouds, bidding the earth good-bye


ROFLMAO...damn, that was fun! Thanks!


----------



## bigtex1989

Dalien said:


> ROFLMAO...damn, that was fun! Thanks!


Glad you liked it!


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> The INFJ
> 
> 
> we sit in our silver cages
> love drips down on us
> creation is a bitch
> life harder
> we unlock the love with our key
> the INFJ pray


Lock and Key
by Dalien
20 April 2011

Pain is a lock
Not forgiving self
Life is harder
Love is a key
Forgiving self
Life is less hard

Not the best thing I've ever written, but I think I just went through this in the past couple of days...for about I don't know how many times...I lost count.


----------



## Surreal Snake

INFJ Pain


it sits in our sandbox
were always incomplete
the valkyries blow their trumpets horn
the poets bleed
the singers sing
the lovers love
we have each other


----------



## Dalien

Silly Fool
by Dalien
21 April 2011

There once was a fool
She didn't know what to do
She looked down the street
and around four corners
Right there she ended up 
from where she started
She danced the jig
because she had energy
after the trip in her head
Now was she really a fool!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lycrester said:


> *Leader*
> 
> Oh Captain,My Captain
> Drunk with pride,
> I am forced to work
> The bowels of this mighty ship
> Under your blind watch.
> Drunk with power,
> You shout and send your firstmate,
> The Untouchable,to evaluate my duties.
> The day our ship sinks,I will tie you to the mast.
> For you are truly Moby's Dick.


INFJ Pain...I feel it.Such a Jewel.The good one's hurt the most.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Weight


i sink with the starfish
we twirl to the killing floor 
i pass my memories
the guilt
the horror
the penguins with the whips
bitches


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Stone


i watch the pebble sit
the moon kisses her with shine
the waves push her back
still she sits
her patience taught buddha
until you can see the nobility in a pebble
you are a grain of sand


----------



## bigtex1989

Abstract as one can find
Never far but ungraspable

It spreads faster than any wild fire
Detrimenting all or helping few
Exacerbating the mortal mind
Abstract as one can find


----------



## Dalien

Susanna said:


> Dalien do you see the way you have all inspired me? What little I read of Women who run with the wolves healed a great part of my being. Thank you - you Angel disguised in human form.


Susanna, thank you from my heart.
Yes, I do see. I run with the wolves.


----------



## Invidia

I can't remember if I have posted this one or not, if I have, my apologies.

*Rebel Angel
*
I'll call you mine
rebel angel
since you've descended
soared thru the soil
and buried yourself
deep within me
I'll call you mine 
glorious fallen
since you have risen
crawled thru the heavens
and exalted yourself
deep within me
I'll call you mine
decayed diamond
since you've hardened
tried in the fire 
and withered away
deep within me
I'll call you mine
sweet split personality
since you've mutated
adapted to the melancholy
and thrived
I'll call you mine


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> The Assassin





Surreal Snake said:


> Christ The Tears





Surreal Snake said:


> Hell





Surreal Snake said:


> Mother


Raw Power...I feel them.


----------



## Dalien

Furies
by Dalien
22 April 2011

I run like the furies
chasing the flames
ahead of me
Flames run like the furies
chasing the wind
behind me
I stop...
Furies chase the wind
flames burning
each other
I burn like the furies 
chasing its' fire
in circles
I stop...
The furies burn out
The wind fans me
The fire warms me
I begin anew...


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Raw Power...I feel them.





So did i(believe you me"Christ The Tears")Thank You.Which do you want if any on your wall?


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> So did i(believe you me"Christ The Tears")Thank You.Which do you want if any on your wall?


Christ The Tears I type as I cry.


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> So did i(believe you me"Christ The Tears")Thank You.Which do you want if any on your wall?





Dalien said:


> Christ The Tears I type as I cry.


thank you.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Indigo Torment

indigo torment
the waves crashing against a flea
my broken will
it stands of marble
the will of darkness

indigo torment
thor screams at the gods
they do not listen
he crushes with the power

indigo torment
i crack the crystals
i bend them with my will
they are not impressed

indigo torment
i open my veins and prey
the killer kills creation
i lock horns with the heavens
they always pull at me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Karma The Moon

the arrogant moon
she smiles when she wants
frowning with choice
the wicked play with you

karma the moon
i wake you up at ten
i karma the moon
i karma the moon
she is stoned on thought

karma the moon
she looks in my eyes
so far away
you control my tides
my body at your command

karma the moon
i know about her though
she is old...
she has lost her hair
karma the moon


----------



## Surreal Snake

Words

they hurt the most
the terror of today
it wont go away
i dont know what to say

my friends hate me
i sit on the fence
i fall and break
they walk away

the torment stays today
they leave the room
i speak too soon
i bring the gloom

so i say these words today
i will be on my way
i dont know what to say


----------



## Surreal Snake

Never Hurt You

these poems
these weapons of paper and lead
i would never hurt you
i am true

please my friends
dont leave 
i am at fault
you can be free

i say these words to you today
my feelings get up and runaway
i get aboard that tortured train
i live and die and bleed again

forgive me


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rage

she rolls in the waves
pushing it onward
the falling sunset
the rage never ends
i read it in my paper

you plant your tattoo 
more meat to tenderise
i dream of your vicious touch
my loyal companion
down on me

the rape continues every way
i see you every fucking day
you stare at me you hold me true
you always have the rage in you


now i have some things for you
i tell you how i say it true
if you do not go away
i come for you
i come today


----------



## Susanna

Draw 4-23-11
I draw them to me now
those in the spirit realm
still in bodies
the friends I have
heads in the clouds
I draw them to me
I do what I love
they show up
those that do what they love
Know then thyself
what else is there to do?
vibrations high - happy
the garden, all the rain
I will get out there and see the lettuce poking up
contemplating weed from vegetable and flower
hoping intuition will be around
I will do what I love today


----------



## Surreal Snake

Moonshadows

moonshadows
tears roll off my shadow
they fall they fall
the canvas holds them up
it lets them loose

moonshadows
you shine down on me
the darkness too much
my shadow leaves with you

moonshadows
i take a hold of you
bring some light
to me
my shadow rusty with tears

moonshadows
i follow you
please be true
take me back to you
moonshadows


----------



## Surreal Snake

Susanna said:


> Draw 4-23-11
> I draw them to me now
> those in the spirit realm
> still in bodies
> the friends I have
> heads in the clouds
> I draw them to me
> I do what I love
> they show up
> those that do what they love
> Know then thyself
> what else is there to do?
> vibrations high - happy
> the garden, all the rain
> I will get out there and see the lettuce poking up
> contemplating weed from vegetable and flower
> hoping intuition will be around
> I will do what I love today





Too bad you do not have time to write more....Beautiful


----------



## Surreal Snake

Christ The Tears(ParT.08)

christ the tears
wonderful me
they fall like the stars
the silver stays forever

christ the tears
another day another way
i fill up my buckets
they implode with pain

christ the tears
our shadows lock eyes
terrible me meets dark you
we blend as one

christ the tears
the charging rhino
i run thru the fields
the killing floor 
no more

christ the tears
the walking talking chocolate bar
perfect tristan
i miss you
christ the tears


----------



## snail

Surreal Snake said:


> Moonshadows
> 
> moonshadows
> my tears fall off the shadow
> they roll they roll
> the canvas holds them up
> it lets them loose
> 
> moonshadows
> you shine down on me
> the darkness too much
> my shadow leaves with you
> 
> moonshadows
> i take a hold of you
> bring some light
> to me
> my shadow rusty with tears
> 
> moonshadows
> i follow you
> please be true
> take me back to you
> moonshadows


The interesting thing about this poem is that you were probably writing it just as I was drawing a strange giant seed pod-looking moon with a shadow across it, as part of a subjectivist scratchboard sketch with a bunch of flying, crying mermaids and a creepy two-headed bird monster. We apparently both felt the melancholy moonshadow muse at the same time.


----------



## Surreal Snake

snail said:


> The interesting thing about this poem is that you were probably writing it just as I was drawing a strange giant seed pod-looking moon with a shadow across it, as part of a subjectivist scratchboard sketch with a bunch of flying, crying mermaids and a creepy two-headed bird monster. We apparently both felt the melancholy moonshadow muse at the same time.




I think we are connected some way Snail...Our Muses Play


----------



## Dalien

Two of One
by Dalien
23 April 2011

Pick up my pencil
forming shades of tears
Living the shadows
Cry in my sorrow
A being of two worlds
Cry in my joy
Living the shadows
forming two tears one
Pick up my pencil


----------



## Susanna

I do what i can 4-23-11
Planting clover where the grass is gone
the bees oh the bees
I hope they like it


----------



## Surreal Snake

Jealousy

the hidden room
that guarded garden
i plant it in my space
the internet

jealousy
the writers write jealousy
that epic poem
i plant my title
i raise that flag

jealousy
yes it has lice
i pick them off my poems
dirty creatures

jealousy
the hatred looks at me
that poem screams
i write the good write
i continue to fight
i am right
jealousy


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cyclop's Screams Creation

the final fourteen
the royals pick the jesters
they write because they are told
i am chained to the sonnet
she keeps me as her pet
i love being an animal
i am finally noble and true
the humans fuck with you
they do


----------



## Surreal Snake

The feelings

they come in my dreams
holding me up
i lay in my silver
i am drowning

i wake up
the monsters still with me
they take control of my hole
i crawl up my feelings
and beg

the feelings laugh 
oceans of emotion
the giant shits on me
i lay in my grave
the feelings stay for free
its me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Life a Silver Pirate

i wonder where i went
the pain consumes
i shed my skin and eat
the leftovers

crawl between trees
i see the past leave
i rub it off
i slither i slither

i do not wait
i walk up to me
i plug my hole
i have no soul


----------



## Surreal Snake

Everytime

i think im free
the feelings torture me
so i cannot see
the way to be

i sit on my feelings till they scream
they have a hold of me
i kinda see
the real me

so everytime i think of me
the feelings always see
they wonder why i fight
cause pain my fuckin knight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Horrible is my friend

yes he is horrible
i miss him
he walks on the stars
he looks for sustenance

he bleeds on the twin peaks
i breastfeed you
the milk flows from her
she barks like a cat

here kitty kitty


----------



## Invidia

snail said:


> This is completely fucking brilliant.



Thank you  it's a true story haha


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Hole

the hole in my heart bleeds
the empty bullseye
no where to shoot my poison arrows
the hole

it sleeps in my conscience
the professor looks at me
she sees my problem
she sees my hole
instead of a soul

the hole is not empty
we battle for position
the hole the only winner
he takes control

they say we have a soul
my muse has been wounded
i look after her
wonderful you
stay with me
fill my hole


----------



## Susanna

sRae said:


> Stretch for rancid terms
> stored in jars of recollection,
> deep in the cellar of thought.
> Choosing them carefully,
> giving each a discreet sniff,
> before determining if they should be disposed of.
> Formulating ways to reinvent expression,
> corrugating ornate articulations,
> folded imaginations,
> from last week's plasticated throw aways.
> Disheveled and rejected phrases
> processed in the furnace of a writer's brain.
> Reuse of the same old verbs and a few fresh adjectives
> to spruce up what we've all heard a million times before.
> Presenting ideas in an unconventional way.
> Realization recycled into yet another
> mind-bending introspection.
> Isn't conversational conservation grand?


As I read this it is certain that words have infinite pairing possibilities. Thank you I got it pure and true.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Ten Thousand Day WAR

vietnam 1968
tet offensive
the cong comes down the trail
they follow their rubies to war

the earths thoughts jingle in the jungle
he looks at the golden tet of hue
the perfume river sleeps
her head lays on the sonnet

she sleeps she sleeps
the wonderful smell
her perfume from the gods
the enemy plans to stay
the soldiers very brave
some sing from the grave

war comes to all
you scream thru hue
the cong killing you
i wish i may i wish i might
i plan to die
this starry night


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Valkyries

they WAR in the heavens
their tears collect the dead
the wonderful dead
seasoned pedals laughing in the wind
help me


----------



## Surreal Snake

two+two=fuck you

i hate myself plenty
i answer my knocking door
my face looks at me
the doors of perception scream 
HELP


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anarchy

the gods play hockey
they skate on our frozen blood
i feel the cuts

the cuts talk to me
they remind to
cuT and sTare
ok

anarchy is a bloodless ruby
calling to me
surreal fuckin trips
anarchy reigns me

the bastard takes hold of me
karma and him sleep in the same bed
they fuck to set me free
i sink in the sea
my shit leaves me
let me be
free


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Bark

my bark is hard
it sits on my skin
i cannot peel it off
the weeping willow weeps

the bark
i cringe as a child
your bark a bite
the father rage in you

the bark
she bites she bites
we lay in bed
the teethmarks are blue
the only colour

the bark
words hurt the most
i throw them thru my mirror
never to return
they burn in the urn


----------



## Surreal Snake

Come Back Grim Reaper

they chant in the fields
god is dead god is dead
i see the silver scythe
it cuts deep

the cannon roar
napoleon wails with his valkyrie
god is dead god is dead
he sees the truth in me

the spartans take to the field
the valkyries busy
they pick up the dead and pray
is there another way

someone save me today


----------



## Invidia

wondersueak said:


> Thank you . It's hard to channel my emotions into my words and arts. I can only do so when I am overwhelmed by that emotion and am writing like I am recording an event.


I'm the exact same way  wonderful poem, so intense and authentic


----------



## Surreal Snake

They keep telling me

be a good boy
so says the penguin
she shows me her fangs for free
terrible me

the demon with the whip
they stroke the devil into me
the bastards free
they get you when you are young
the cat o nine tails
bites deep
a diamond tipped bit

fuck this shit


----------



## Surreal Snake

Break My Will

crack that marble whip
it stings it stings
biting deep i love my emotions
keep hitting me
till im free


----------



## Dalien

They Come
by Dalien
24 April 2011

They come as they please
Living in their moments
Breathing death in my life
Loving me
Absorbing my trace
No space in my chest
Exuding my face
Loving me
Breathing life in my death
Living in their moments
They come as they please


----------



## MJ Gray

*Love Song*

You blow in on the South wind, settle
amongst the stars, and then
when morning fades all dreams away,
you shine.

I search for you by day, in blank
notebook pages, in long-forgotten 
places. Once, I thought I heard you sigh
in the dumb, wrenching pause of my
caesura.

By night I wander, bleak-eyed
and tight-hearted. Did I pass you
like a half-remembered lyric, like a ghost
that haunts no-one?

And you, who never came, my love,
who never knew my name -
I long to find
what words might please you.
I long to paint
my landscape of malaise in hues
of hope. I long to sing.

Silence sings. The spaces between worlds,
the empty corners and hidden hollows
resonate. And you, who stands
forever beyond me, love, who shines
always out of reach - I reach for you,
still.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Where Have All The Captain's Gone

i pull out my jugulars 
and lay them on my cape
the river runs dry
i lay in my stream and bleed

the wicked take two looks in the mirror
i stare the good stare
where has all the terror gone
all locked up in me

i scream


----------



## Invidia

I'm knee deep
in your eyes
wading through
the ins and outs
of your mind
wondering
if you do the same
when you stare into
mine
or does the depth
of my void
echo silently
in time
with the trembling
of my lip
as the tides
of my iris ebb
into night
and the black
undertow
pulls my gaze
below
lost once again
in the looking glass
of my lonely soul


----------



## Surreal Snake

Friend

nothing much shines but you
i look for love in your salty ocean
i swim in you
my easter bunny

friend
you stay away incredible
family with you
have a great weekend

friend
only i seem true
it is all ive ever known
then i see you
tell me true
i do


----------



## Dalien

Philosapollo said:


> _Stasis Mantra_
> 
> I will not hesitate.
> 
> 
> To hesitate, is to
> merely subsist in a
> dawn grown grey.
> 
> 
> I will close these eyes of mine
> and know this pause.
> 
> 
> When I open them,
> the Universe will come
> into focus.
> 
> 
> Just would like to say that this is by far my favorite thread on PC...Dalien and Surreal Snake, I've been lurking around these forums for around 1.5 years now, and must say it truly is a pleasure reading both of your guys' work. It's very, very impressive!


Wow...thank you. Surreal Snake is by far more brilliant than I. Philosapollo, I'm pleasantly stunned by your kind words. Thank you. I hope you keep writing here. I feel the same way. This thread is my most favorite one. It is where I hang my heart.


----------



## Dalien

*for my grandchildren*

Hanging Heart
by Dalien
24 April 2011

I hang my heart here
Too late it just hangs
My heart just keeps beating
I feel the little ones there
I can't touch them
I can't show them the wonders
I can't show them what I feel
I can't give them breath
They live somewhere else
I'm too far away
I hang my heart here


----------



## Surreal Snake

They Killed Socrates

they killed socrates
the greeks destroy creation
socrates drinks his hemlock
the gods scream
they have killed creation

they killed socrates
the master goes to WAR
greeks lose the day
socrates rages on the caped killers
he is the last man to leave the field

they killed socrates
made him a senator
the brilliant philosopher is worshipped
the sophists wait

they killed socrates
the master betrayed by his friends
they offer him wine
he takes with love and thanks
they killed socrates


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twin Muses of Temptation

i wake up in the darkness
i breathe deep the master enters
his opaque marble cape
hangs in me


she crawls between my legs
the pirate looks at me
i flip her over
i am master
see

gemini ocean eyes swim up to me
i shake i shake
the gods prey on me
the pirates play

today


----------



## Dalien

Stripped Away Dressed
by Dalien
24 April 2011

Stripped bare down to my roots set out useless
Even death didn't have a suit big enough to fit me
For the life of me I can only shed tears
Even rage didn't have a suit big enough to fit me
My fatigue is what I wear jeans and a shirt 
Even a dress to paint the town would not be enough
I wear a pocket on my chest...my heart
Even though it was tried nothing can strip me of that
Love is one dress big enough to suit me


----------



## Arclight

*Without You*

_July 2010_ 


I want to live in a world 
Without feeling
Where love is just a chemical reaction
Where coincidence is random and has no meaning
Where compassion is just mechanism 
To keep the young protected 
Until they can fend for themselves
And then falls away to justice 
Where one law rules 
Void of chaos
Where sleep is just to heal the body
Absent of dreams that haunt the waking journey
Where memories are just reference for knowledge
Free of dependent attachment 
Where walls still stand unbroken 
whose locks remain unpicked by deft fingers 
Reaching inside and extracting
What should always remain hidden
A world where your siren call goes unheeded 
Met with stiff resistance
Your sensual touch greeted with cold indifference
I want to live in world
Without feeling 
I want to live in a world 
Without you.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Honeybee Kiss 


your golden stream
the beauty of you
my honeybee kiss
secure with two

i lick gods horn
it does not exist
the oracle is true
ask neo
blue

i fight him in the matrix
the darkness comes 
it swims in the sea
i keep it in my eye
the gold has grew
so true

honeybee kiss
loves chocolate crunch
we swim the singing sunset
the terror leaves
because of you


----------



## Invidia

In circles I travel
in mazes I light
retreading this path
as a minotaur might
wandering purposeful
in labrinyth dark
seeking the secrets
known by my heart
as it burrows and winds
deeper into unknown
the circle's my solace
the maze is my home


----------



## Decoy24601

sRae said:


> I'm the exact same way  wonderful poem, so intense and authentic


Plus, usually I'm only able to do it when I'm tired and on the verge of going into a REM sleep XP


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Plague

you eat your silver fillings
sustenance you scream
your tongue spills from your mouth
motherfucker


----------



## Surreal Snake

Saltwater Kisses

we french kiss in cancun
in front of the moon
in front of the moon
she is shy she waves byebye
we sit in our cradle and play

the purple cyclops
she loves me
she consumes me
i go fror a ride inside
by the way

saltwater kisses
sea shell misses
we walk on the sand
we just exist
g'day

saltwater crocodile
has turned into me
i cruise the shore once more
the beach my killing floor


----------



## Dalien

Deleted because I flipped and couldn't find the words.


----------



## bigtex1989

The Adventures of BigTex and Dalien (Volume 3)

A flash of light, the crackle of thunder
The rain turns to deluge
BigTex and Dalien the adventuring pair
Walk along the now slushy trail
A wall of stone appears in their way
BigTex climbs for chivalry to prevail
A hand reaches down the maiden fair
For now is the time to find refuge
Dalien creates a shelter from two trees she blew asunder
They sat and talked of endless white beaches
Eyes that cast sea, water of soul
A flame is born to limit darkness's reaches
As they hear the distinct screech of a troll
BigTex and Dalien hand in hand
Flee without delay
This poem was quite unplanned!

Fun fact about this poem, I invented a form while writing this


----------



## Dalien

bigtex1989 said:


> The Adventures of BigTex and Dalien (Volume 3)
> 
> A flash of light, the crackle of thunder
> The rain turns to deluge
> BigTex and Dalien the adventuring pair
> Walk along the now slushy trail
> A wall of stone appears in their way
> BigTex climbs for chivalry to prevail
> A hand reaches down the maiden fair
> For now is the time to find refuge
> Dalien creates a shelter from two trees she blew asunder
> They sat and talked of endless white beaches
> Eyes that cast sea, water of soul
> A flame is born to limit darkness's reaches
> As they hear the distinct screech of a troll
> BigTex and Dalien hand in hand
> Flee without delay
> This poem was quite unplanned!
> 
> Fun fact about this poem, I invented a form while writing this


Yes, I can see the form in this poem. Well done!


----------



## Decoy24601

A wrote part of a song . Here it goes (w/lyrics)
http://s426.photobucket.com/albums/pp343/irishgirl_ak/?action=view&current=Video25.mp4
I see these happy people in love
With no care in the world and they can't get enough
Holding hands in the sun, havin so much fun
They make me think about you and I'm stunned

Like a spark to the fibers of my heart
Like fire to a forest, enough to start
What becomes life out of death
Joy out of sorrows, no hint of tomorrow

and I know I can't live without you
and I know that my dreams aren't true
Sometimes I cry in the middle of the night
Because I just can't put up the fight
Baby we're like lightning on a dry summer day
it's so wrong and there's nothing at all I can say
Yet in my mind I just want us to be right
And for all that separates us to leave my sight


----------



## Dalien

Tell Me
by Dalien
25 April 2011

How many breaks for a heart
How many times must I fear
How many breaks for a start
How many times must I tear
Tell me 
how many times before I hear...
three words


----------



## Surreal Snake

Like Water for Torture

compare yourself to silence
you think about that
i put silence in my cup
i drink her down deep

read this read that
i take silence by her hand
the lovers walk away
no mail today

silence consumes my cracked will
she gets absorbed into the silence
ok by me
let me be free

silence eats my hard bark
my chainmail breaks free
man the pain
always in me
do you see
like water for torture
my tree is me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Delete

i write my masterpiece
i sit and write
my childhood desk
the maple smiles 

i burn him with cigarettes
the incense bites wounded skin
rage the common enemy
the candles scar 

the desk a part of me
my archie bunker chair
the ancient warrior
i bleed on your face 
i mark you with silence


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Cage

some people sit in their silver
i walk into platos cave
the masters all there
i dont care

they talk and work
the artists paint the wall
the musicians sing inside
the poets hide 
the philosophers understand
all there

i sit with nietzsche
i sit with silence
all i ever wanted
i open the bottle
fair

i chug you down
you enter my body
the master sits with me
silence rolls her marbles 
today

i watch them roll away


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trending Now

yeah the trends keep comin
the wonderful trend
i look at the sun
ive come undone

i smile in my nightmare
i look in my eyes
i shudder i shudder
i just...

trending now
bubble gum and heroin
the connection comes
i mix you with my pain

i suck you up and off
i take all
the last drop speaks to me

fuck you Kevin


----------



## Surreal Snake

STOP

i take my quarter of pain
i divide it in two
the pain stops here
i fuckin reject you

you roll in my marbles
i watch you go away
i am master
i have the say

you are part of me
i set you free
i dont want to see
i remove you from my grain

i change my song
no more pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Poetry

she floats in my canoe
beautiful you
only you are true
the wonderful mother

i love you
i will always be
she takes me by my hand
she guides me

poetry
i bow down to you
i love you i love you i love you

I Do


----------



## Surreal Snake

Metaphor WAR

dont talk of love
the general goes to war
logistics of poetry
he writes in the field

the metaphors my only friend
all i need is me
i carve myself out of granite
the spirits let me see

intuition
i will say it again
intuition

love me


----------



## Dalien

Sunlight
by Dalien
25 April 2011

I will keep my words by my self
We will be the only ones' who know
I have my friends I will share me
The pages I will write in blood
That is what is expected of me by me
I tell my self that all is fair whether it is or not
This is how I make it through the day
The night is another story another time
Lonely consumes me each waking moment
I dream the day to keep the night away
So by my self I will brave the world
Thundering the sunlight


----------



## Dalien

Answers Known
by Dalien
25 April 2011

I knew the answer before given
Yeah, what do I know
More than what I care to
I jump in like I always do
Writing my truth and yours
I knew what I know
It spins my head around
I grasp every motion as I go
I set myself up to fall
Like a cat I land on all fours
Twisting and turning as I sail
A thundering is what you hear
I walk but not away writing a poem
I love my muse she takes care of me
I understand more than I want to
I know the answers before given


----------



## Surreal Snake

Walk Away

the words walk away
today...
the pain lets me see
lifes reality
black sabbath meant to be

the island sinks with my pain
no pain no gain
i roll on thru life
my bleeding tears
leave their trail

i walk up to you...


----------



## Dalien

Fight
by Dalien
25 April 2011

My mind tells me one thing
Get up and fight against the pain
Reject it toss it aside
My heart tells me another thing
Sit down and shut the hell up
Hold it keep it close
Man, I wish they could agree


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anchor the Pain

i mold and anchor my pain
i drop it in the ocean
i sink to the stars
my will always there

anchor the pain
popeye eats his spinach
the anchor free
drop some in me

anchor the pain
i hang myself on my "J"
the monster in me
we dig for buried treasure
we fall in you ll see

anchor the pain
so i can live again
i wonder where i went
anchor the pain

anchor the pain
i slit the silverstar 
my blood looks at me
the starfish wants to see
anchor the pain


----------



## Dalien

Love On My Side
by Dalien
25 April 2011

My tears land in my eyes
They don't fall today
but a few
If I let go I will drown
for those moments
Tonight my tears will fall
as I sleep 
The morning a new day
Up I come holding my head
no hands
Nothing to do with pride
I simply refuse to die
I always find on my side
I have love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Love On My Side
> by Dalien
> 25 April 2011
> 
> My tears land in my eyes
> They don't fall today
> but a few
> If I let go I will drown
> for those moments
> Tonight my tears will fall
> as I sleep
> The morning a new day
> Up I come holding my head
> no hands
> Nothing to do with pride
> I simply refuse to die
> I always find on my side
> I have love



Exactly+_*_+


----------



## Surreal Snake

Starchild and Indigo(Rage)

they sleep in each others arms
rocking back and forth
the cats meow in the cradle
we join as one
the rage has begun

i break my shell
the gods call to me
sounds like im crazy
lets wait and see

i get cut getting out
the rage enters me
a random mistake
hey all for free

so i sit in my star
the rage is true
topaz silver lover
i get inside you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rage

he follows me in the mountains
i meet him in the gulf of mexico
i see him in the salt
my eyes might tell lies

i find you in my afternoon nap
i wake up and see 
the mirrors reflection
a tumor i cut out
the equation of me

strike a pose strike a pose
say it again
the rage lives in me
INFJ

strike a pose strike a pose
say it again
the rage lives in me
INFJ


----------



## Surreal Snake

Thor's Hammer of Apocalyptic Love

i reign down on them
they sit by my side
our friendship pure
we ride in our silver canoe
writing poems for free
incredible
thee

the haikus rejoice to the heavens
my friends love me
i get down on my kness
christ the tears
i am no island
friends
see

the sonnet sweeps me under her rug
all forgiven
i make sure to write about her
my true loves tears
may be

the noble and righteous
my fedora comes off 
for you...
metaphors no more

wonderful friends
who needs a lover
I Do..its true>>>Thor


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Unicorn

she knees when she sees 
i jump on her back
she goes vertical
we land on the silverstar

we swim in the lake on the star
mother moon drips down
her tears fill the lake
for us

we swim in her sauce
the silver rolls off
a waterfall of platinum
around the bend

we see the twin moons of venus
the moon has called her sisters
they drip gold and blue tears
they fall in our oyster

kaleidoscope seas
the colors we cry
the sky is missing
just the triplets
you and i

moonotters enter the lake
they dolphin up to us
they have harnesses 
we go for a ride

with the tide


----------



## camus11

*Stagnation and Meaning*

Every establishment is conservative. Every institution is conservative. Every government is conservative. In so being they are bleak mills and factory houses of Death, wheels upon wheels of mechanical subjugation, everyone in their place crying out in pain and wretched despair! And those wretched monsters who guide it all, they cow every man woman and child into endless stark submission, down beneath the abyss and into their Mental Hell where nothing ever changes, where masses are forced into clockwork abstracts, stripping away all creativity and casting down their own souls into nothingness! 

Cold, black, life-leeching nothingness which in turn morphs into a giant black spiked cathedral…

And in this blackened church the altar is alight with raging flames where Imagination and Love are sacrificed to those thieves dressed in black wielding forbidding books of brass and iron and compasses of confinement. These are the servants of Urizen who bound our perceptions down from Eternal Awareness and placed us in morose deadened labors, subjugation.


————————————————————————————————————————————


What meaning does life hold if one is not an artist? Bleakness? Despair? The injustice that is this world? For what is life without meaning?

It is a dark abyss filled to the brim with our disfigured specters brought about by our shadows which is personified in the stern old man with a long white beard named Urizen, William Blake's Binder of Human Perceptions, weaver of the nets of angry religion and cold abstract reason. 

And it is the Shadow of Urizen which looms over our trembling and terrorized society, the shadow that slowly strangles our spiritual potential and imagination and unconditional love by means of guilt-inducing laws and rules made to keep us down and be put in place for the clockwork universe it belches out with every cry of human misery sacrificed upon the altar of forbidding materialism. 

We must create our own meanings, or be enslaved by the meanings of others. We must not reason and compare: our business is to create.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Understand Creation

we are an enigma
inside a drop of rain
falling into the abyss
we miss

the thunder roars the holy dead
they lay in their graves
the valkyries stroke their head
wonderful you
are true

i walk up to darkness
a part of me
i look in my eye
goodbye


----------



## Surreal Snake

camus11 said:


> Every establishment is conservative. Every institution is conservative. Every government is conservative. In so being they are bleak mills and factory houses of Death, wheels upon wheels of mechanical subjugation, everyone in their place crying out in pain and wretched despair! And those wretched monsters who guide it all, they cow every man woman and child into endless stark submission, down beneath the abyss and into their Mental Hell where nothing ever changes, where masses are forced into clockwork abstracts, stripping away all creativity and casting down their own souls into nothingness!
> 
> Cold, black, life-leeching nothingness which in turn morphs into a giant black spiked cathedral&#8230
> 
> And in this blackened church the altar is alight with raging flames where Imagination and Love are sacrificed to those thieves dressed in black wielding forbidding books of brass and iron and compasses of confinement. These are the servants of Urizen who bound our perceptions down from Eternal Awareness and placed us in morose deadened labors, subjugation.
> 
> 
> &#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212&#8212
> 
> 
> What meaning does life hold if one is not an artist? Bleakness? Despair? The injustice that is this world? For what is life without meaning?
> 
> It is a dark abyss filled to the brim with our disfigured specters brought about by our shadows which is personified in the stern old man with a long white beard named Urizen, William Blake's Binder of Human Perceptions, weaver of the nets of angry religion and cold abstract reason.
> 
> And it is the Shadow of Urizen which looms over our trembling and terrorized society, the shadow that slowly strangles our spiritual potential and imagination and unconditional love by means of guilt-inducing laws and rules made to keep us down and be put in place for the clockwork universe it belches out with every cry of human misery sacrificed upon the altar of forbidding materialism.
> 
> We must create our own meanings, or be enslaved by the meanings of others. We must not reason and compare: our business is to create.





Gorgeous..


----------



## Dalien

Ace
by Dalien 
25 April 2011

A raven has done his job
A deck of cards sings
Ace used as the wings


----------



## Dalien

Save Me
by Dalien
25 April 2011

Should it be from my darkness
I'm not afraid, I see a warm glow
Should it be from my smallness
I'm mentally stronger than I look
Should it be from my innocence
I'm a woman who believes in love
Should it be from my quietness
I'm telling you more than you hear
Should it be from my smiling eyes
I'm a window of intense depth
Should it be from my slowness
I'm a river steady and winding
Should it be from my wildness
I'm thunder that is harmless 
Should it be from my self
I'm certain this is most insane


----------



## Poet Identity

ALONE

The walls are not closing in.
The open hole above my head,
Bright, ambiguous light leaning on my heart,
Is not being eclipsed by the caving in of earth.
I am not bleeding profusely from horrifying lacerations
And I am not vomiting up hellish recent events.
I stand still, arms bound to my sides by nothing,
Beige earth surrounding me, close.
Only the distant yellow light keeps my world from becoming monochromatic.
My breath leaks out of the small gap between my lips,
Slowly squeezing my lungs together,
Bringing the two pink walls ever closer together to its companion.
There is a small slit on my chest,
Where the blood makes a slow escape,
It’s slow descent toward freedom
Creating a crimson line that divides my white chest.
God’s voice, distant as the light,
Muffled and faint,
Drops into my ears as a thick, soupy mud.
My legs are locked firm, slightly trembling,
The muscles tense.
I’d dig myself out,
But I don’t have a shovel,
And all the people who do are somewhere else,
Ignorant of my slightly quaking body
Deep beneath the earth.


----------



## Surreal Snake

They call me Forrest

idiot savant
mama sayyyyyys
never wonders where he went
he is truly free

forrest looks at me
aint much difference
bubba comes along
shrimp cocktail
shrimp martini

they call me forrest
i break my wooden legs
the bullies follow me
even an idiot
never free


----------



## snail

To God

I feel you now
instead of seeking substitute fulfillment,
like a star moving out from my chest 
instead of a choking heat 
drawing in my sunken lungs,
like a cold fire pouring light in all directions.
I was touching through dark gloves
with numb fingers, 
believing you were in my hands
as I reached for replacements.
I was gasping for air underwater
pretending I could breathe.
I was moving without dancing
because I had forgotten there was a difference.
I feel you now
instead of the bittersweet desperation,
instead of clawing to fill a void,
instead of fear or hesitation.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scar

i lay on my marble scar
peeling myself from tattoo 
i remove creation
the sausages sizzle

the scar sits in my breakfast
immortal you
the rage closes up
wounds heal
people die

i lay on my marble scar
the vice look at me
pain the common galaxy
till the end
my marble scar

the scar comes back to me
i show it the circumference
of my doom
the moon in my room

the incense lifts away


----------



## Dalien

Spell
by Dalien
26 April 2011


You better kiss me quick
Cause I'm an enchantment
Dancing another charmer

You better double blink
Cause I'm not only figment
Playing another image

You better hold on tight
Cause I'm more than a steal
Showing another nature

You better cast a spell
Cause I'm looking to find
Keeping another spirit

You better kiss me quick
Cause I'm more than a kiss
Dancing another charmer


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Darkness Comes

the darkness comes
it works with my shadow
it sets me free
makes my playhouse 
i sit in its rooms
looking out its windows
at you

the darkness comes
i sail on his wing
the artists sing
for true

the darkness comes
warlock poetry
sits in me
i want to be free
see

the darkness comes
he stays he stays
he sits in my silver crossbow
lock and load
full auto me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Words

random rhetoric of the moment
the insane play with you
i do

Words
i find you in my dictionary
purple and true
the INFJ
puts it on you

Words
so when i say these words today
i have to turn away
my words destroy the moment
true 

i walk up to you...


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yeah Baby

i scream out to me
captain shadow
who is he
we shall see

i give my chocolate to the gods
the aliens hit the bleeding floor
they come in peace the usual war

the goblins bow and prey
they have their way
today


----------



## Dalien

The Walls
by Dalien
26 April 2011

The walls
came tumbling down
crashing
slashing
shatters
The walls
stand in mid stream
securely
intensely
rooted
The walls
came tumbling down
standing their ground


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Hole in Your Head

is dead i fill it up with concrete
the tradesman bends his words
i put them on my barbeque
for you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Poet Identity said:


> ALONE
> 
> The walls are not closing in.
> The open hole above my head,
> Bright, ambiguous light leaning on my heart,
> Is not being eclipsed by the caving in of earth.
> I am not bleeding profusely from horrifying lacerations
> And I am not vomiting up hellish recent events.
> I stand still, arms bound to my sides by nothing,
> Beige earth surrounding me, close.
> Only the distant yellow light keeps my world from becoming monochromatic.
> My breath leaks out of the small gap between my lips,
> Slowly squeezing my lungs together,
> Bringing the two pink walls ever closer together to its companion.
> There is a small slit on my chest,
> Where the blood makes a slow escape,
> It’s slow descent toward freedom
> Creating a crimson line that divides my white chest.
> God’s voice, distant as the light,
> Muffled and faint,
> Drops into my ears as a thick, soupy mud.
> My legs are locked firm, slightly trembling,
> The muscles tense.
> I’d dig myself out,
> But I don’t have a shovel,
> And all the people who do are somewhere else,
> Ignorant of my slightly quaking body
> Deep beneath the earth.



You are Very Talented..+_*_+Welcome


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Muse

that bending tree
she sings in the tornado
i wonder where she went
so say the bent

i find her in my walking talking chocolate bar
simple truth of love
i fly up to you
only you are true

you cover me with my blanket
tuck me in for free
we shall see
who is the real me

we lay on the sand
the sea shells pray 
they soak up the sunshine
we take their darkness away


----------



## Dalien

Found Thinking
by Dalien
26 April 2011

Oh, my, I found my thinking, was I looking for it
Naw, it sits in my empty head
because I put it to great use
splayed on full paper

Oh, my, can't have my mind and heart at war
keeping my heart for a rainy day
dropping the dark clouds
draining the paper

Oh, my, saving my heart can this be done
Yeah, giving me mind of mixed kind
concrete and abstract distractions
displaying my mind on paper


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Ghost

i see you by the train
18 and life to go
the witch looks at me
sets me free 

i wait in the station
i shake with the demon
you bounce off my armor
the fear there
you always care

so now i say these things to you
i say these words for posterity too
i wake up with the pain
sugar cane


----------



## Poet Identity

Surreal Snake said:


> You are Very Talented..+_*_+Welcome


Thank you!  You are as well.


ANTICIPATION

My heart has been impaled by a spear of beauty.
I need to bleed out worship through the wound 
That sparks my nerves with life,
The same spark that lit the fuses of the stars.
Lord, You have gripped my heart
And have turned my head
So that only You can sate my longing.
The thirst of my eyes 
Is slaked by Your beauty,
Fueling the river of adoration 
That flows from my core.
Your passionate breath brushes against me,
Love sealed in tension
Until it bursts forth in an explosion
That engulfs my consciousness.
My soul twinges in anxiousness,
Anticipating a cup that overflows
With living water.
My soul quivers, like a beloved that
Stands before her naked lover
On their first night,
Breath igniting the cold air.


----------



## Dalien

In Heart
by Dalien
26 April 2011

In heart beats
there is rhyme
up and down
slip-slapping
In heart beats
there is rhythm
up and down
thumping
In heart beats
there is heart
up and down
humming


----------



## Surreal Snake

Poet Identity said:


> Thank you!  You are as well.
> 
> 
> ANTICIPATION
> 
> My heart has been impaled by a spear of beauty.
> I need to bleed out worship through the wound
> That sparks my nerves with life,
> The same spark that lit the fuses of the stars.
> Lord, You have gripped my heart
> And have turned my head
> So that only You can sate my longing.
> The thirst of my eyes
> Is slaked by Your beauty,
> Fueling the river of adoration
> That flows from my core.
> Your passionate breath brushes against me,
> Love sealed in tension
> Until it bursts forth in an explosion
> That engulfs my consciousness.
> My soul twinges in anxiousness,
> Anticipating a cup that overflows
> With living water.
> My soul quivers, like a beloved that
> Stands before her naked lover
> On their first night,
> Breath igniting the cold air.


Epic.Epic.Epic...Kevin here(nice to meet you).


----------



## Dalien

Witch and Warlock
by Dalien
26 April 2011


I don't like this one...choosed to delete it!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Armageddon Strips The Sunshine

words are random insects
they come out of me
i take a hold of anarchy
introduce him to thee

i put them in my secret shell
my own personal hell
yeah i fuckin dwell
swell

so i say these words to you
the insects always true
they attack you
the arachnids hit the killing floor
the scorpians back for more

xerces spell...
this is my hell
lonely sea shell
i vomit these words for you
tell me true


----------



## Dalien

Dances Away
by Dalien
26 April 2011

She dances her life away
for today she understands
She dances to her own drum
for this she has always done
She dances for a true life
for this she only believes
She dances to her self alone
for today she is just one
She dances her life away
for all she wants is to be alive


----------



## devlincalhoun

I'm always a Sometimes
trying to be an Always
or at least find an Always
or even see the maybe of an Always
but I never feel like an Always could ever even be a Maybe
except sometimes.

- Devlin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Glory

a chocolate kiss
every persons dream
i walk up to true
tell me you

Glory
the horses hair
she bounces she bounces
the beauty of you

Glory
oh captain my captain
where have all the muses gone
locked up and free

Glory
enter me


----------



## Dalien

Control
by Dalien
26 April 2011

I have no control over
anyone but myself
I want is what you fear
that has reign
I want at what cost to me
an attack 
I took the bruised words 
handled them
I want the blue calm
that lies deep inside 
I can give to let live
this is freedom 
I have no control over
anyone but myself


----------



## Dalien

Hair Wreck
by Dalien
26 April 2011

I wake in the morning
look in the mirror
oh my a sight
My hair slept in a wreck
look in the mirror
oh my what
I slept through the night
look in the mirror
oh my a sight
My hair woke up a wreck
look in the mirror
oh my what


----------



## bigtex1989

Light and Dark

Darkness grasps at the birth of fire
Plums of smoke float ever higher
Hiding blackness of the heart
Which pierces through man like a feral dart

Meeting in the middle fair
Harmony is formed in air
Without one there is no other
In nature, brought to us a brother


----------



## Dalien

bigtex1989 said:


> Light and Dark
> 
> Darkness grasps at the birth of fire
> Plums of smoke float ever higher
> Hiding blackness of the heart
> Which pierces through man like a feral dart
> 
> Meeting in the middle fair
> Harmony is formed in air
> Without one there is no other
> In nature, brought to us a brother


Fantastic!


----------



## Susanna

4-26-11
So truths today accumulate in number
that the most important thing we can do is know who we are
that getting your house in order is not always vacuuming
that many people do not like themselves
how the heck would anybody like me if I don't like myself (exclamation)
few cultures teach this
self dislike is nearly universal
Its not too late, I will teach the children


----------



## Dark Raven

*Endings*
In this weathered Tree House
I find God in tealeaves 
Splinter cell fragments
Pierce my knees

Begging on top of the world
to be forgotten

Watching it all crumble down,
I smile, bonfire festival
Celebrating on life ruins
I let you ruin me so I can enjoy

building myself up again
to be remembered


----------



## Surreal Snake

Epic

my pain a cracked marble door
asking for more
i consume it in my intuition
london is burning
the whore

epic
the tread on my hand
run over by strife
i open my carboard box
with my life

epic
your aqua blue capricorn eyes
the goddess sits with me
i open our glass door
give my love and leave

epic
the poems mad at me
you wont set them free
i write about the twisted sun
the sky has gone for dinner hun

epic
capricorn fleece sails the falling set
cyclops locks of golden mane her pet
aphrodite tears drip down on us
creation is...
some silver slush


----------



## Surreal Snake

Candlelight

the masters write with the candlight
it glows the fires of creation
the wandering thoughts 
wave back and forth
the silver torch
has its say today

the masters stand when they write
they sway back and forth
yes william did too
he really fooled boo

the masters sit by the sea
the reflections they see
i hope in me
to one day be free

the master looks at veruca salt
he offers raptor chocolate malt
the fangs sink in
death by chocolate
what a sin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Joe Strummer's Dead

yes he is dead
he walks the watch in hades
creature with the hair
the humans glare

he talks to platos cave
the monsters all there
nietzsche sartre jung fromm voltaire
the masters stare 

what is truth joe strummer thinks
something that is agreed upon
this stinks...
hmmm that is it he ponders
i found the answer in death
what a quest


----------



## Surreal Snake

Like Water for Rage

i sit in my broken canoe
one thousand miles out to sea
the mayans you see
fall apart for free

we land on the island
conquistadors all there
they torture the silver
they dont fuckin care

yeah point the finger 
its looking at you
mayan piece of silver
shove it you fool


----------



## Surreal Snake

Radu Vampire sonneT(Part.013)

radu licks the fresh corpse
his tongue spirals to the flesh
lamprey syringes lock on to her
he drinks dead blood
the poison looks at him
he blinks he blinks
something cares for me 
he guzzles his death
he drinks deep the gathering feast
death a special occasion
he wears his sunday least
laying down after the orgy
he goes to his love
the grave


----------



## Surreal Snake

Okinawan Karate(Foralien and bigtex...IncredibleMouse..Friends.)

the master sits in his chair
young men all there
first day of school
1989

the boys eye each other
the master lets them stare
none move eyes
their wills all there

so when they look 
and start to fight
the master raises his hand
it is not right

they prey and fight for many years
dont even miss their many tears
as they train it brings rain
it washes away their pain

they live again


----------



## snail

Play Online

I was playing with magnetic poetry online. I cheat when they don't have tiles I like.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Marijke90 said:


> *Endings*
> In this weathered Tree House
> I find God in tealeaves
> Splinter cell fragments
> Pierce my knees
> 
> Begging on top of the world
> to be forgotten
> 
> Watching it all crumble down,
> I smile, bonfire festival
> Celebrating on life ruins
> I let you ruin me so I can enjoy
> 
> building myself up again
> to be remembered





"WoW" "WoW"


----------



## Surreal Snake

snail said:


> Play Online
> 
> I was playing with magnetic poetry online. I cheat when they don't have tiles I like.




That is really cool Snail..Thanks for showingGood Poem too as usual.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Socrate's Sword

shing a ling ling
he pulls it on the sun
the silver sheath sings
the rage lives in me
the gods pull their crossbows
killing the sun has begun

echo echo echo
the silver arrows sit in the bow
the gods go vertical
killing the sun for fun

the spartan allies try to fight
they use all their might
but when the chocolate sun
pulls its gun...

socrates sword comes undone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Green Eyed Lady

oh captain my captain
the candle looks at me
incense makes me see
we twirl the spiral star
the starship waits and see

oh captain my captain
i fill you full of silver
lips lock and bleed
in need

oh captain my captain
i look in your perfect eyes
and realize...
they are someone elses

prize
oh captain my captain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Never sonneT

i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel
i can never tell you how i feel


----------



## Surreal Snake

Big Brother

that mother
he hijacked the enterprise
spock and bones 
on the throne

kirk plans to re take his ship
aint puttin up with this shit
he gets the wraith to take his place
and looks for that guy
in outer space

big brother


----------



## Decoy24601

For what is untold
to what is foretold
Sayings never get old
from these things we stole

Wise wisdom for the years
To eyes it brings tears
All the things of which we have fears
can never own up, so don't fear

The wild mustang
Kindness to kind
it unravels the mind
Things that seem so benign

Give and take, and take some more
from everyone, even the poor
Our sorrows, piled on the floor
When will we not stop for more?

We take for granted
All the seeds we planted
of the youth and truth
yet some are left out of the loop

Oh wise man
will you get up and stand?
When others curse your name
and your soul they maim?

Be strong with the wind
Do not give in
For what is untold
to what is foretold
Will see us through
Until then, adieu


----------



## Black Rabbit

Surreal Snake

I play my flute
To charm the snake
Rising from the basket
Steady mind, steady eyes
He has a flute of his own
Play your song Snake
Hypnotizing
Charming


----------



## Lillith

Happiness is looking up at the moon on a warm summers night.

Happiness is being wrapped in your arms when it's cold.

Happiness is the scent of your perfume enveloping me,
when ever I get close enough to touch you.

Happiness is when you kiss me,
when you hug me,
when you let me hold you.

Happiness is hearing your voice,
and waking up next to you in the morning. 

Happiness is seeing you smile,
hearing you laughing,
seeing that spark of joy in your eyes.

Happiness is knowing that you love me.

If you can't tell...you are happiness to me.


----------



## MJ Gray

snail said:


> Play Online
> 
> I was playing with magnetic poetry online. I cheat when they don't have tiles I like.


Oh my God, this is incredible xxxxxx!


----------



## MJ Gray

Troisi said:


> Surreal Snake
> 
> I play my flute
> To charm the snake
> Rising from the basket
> Steady mind, steady eyes
> He has a flute of his own
> Play your song Snake
> Hypnotizing
> Charming


I love this little tribute. Well said, Troisi! xxx


----------



## Dalien

Journey The Rails
by Dalien
28 April 2011

A sleepy station muggy
Leaning the boxcar doorway
chugging slowly building
Passing by without breeze
ribbons grinding steel wheels
Portmanteau sitting flat
resting the life led here
Momentum turns the rails
Watching trees whistle by
shoo fly flutters a breeze
Bristles sliding eyes beneath
eaves red green yellow orange
Leaves falling into arms
catching the dapples of sky
Turning over portmanteau
snaps cracking muffled sighs
Written words folded half
grabbed floating the air 
Landing the reaching arms
tossed amongst treetop sky
Whistle sounds the wayside
stilted legs rise platform 
Leaning the boxcar doorway
motion slowing grinding


----------



## Surreal Snake

A Chocolate Kiss

we kiss we kiss we kiss
we kiss we kiss we kiss
we kiss we kiss we kiss
we kiss we kiss we kiss

yeah we kiss the chocolate miss
willy wonka takes her from behind
never know what you will find
i take her wavy gravy hair
i dont play fair

care to dare


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fall

to pieces
i collapse
the puzzle free
yeah me

the insect enters
makes me see
hell its free
the true sea

i fall with thee


----------



## Surreal Snake

Legion

i forget my thoughts
they fall in the lake
i need a break
from my fate

i am legion
we are the reason
the new season
floods the blood

take a note out of you
the raptor in me
lets me see
my reality


----------



## Surreal Snake

Raptor INTP

the ISTP stares at me
the raptor never free
friends the bees knees
time looks for free

captain on the sea
what will it be
im locked up in me
raptor intp


----------



## Surreal Snake

ENTP

they play in their silver caves
they bounce they bounce
friends are for free
they let me be me

picking up the sun
they have fun
with the gun
trippy too

tell me true


----------



## Surreal Snake

INTJ

she plays with her silver
she needs no one
but her laboratory set
wanna be my pet

i play with my words
need no one but me
sometimes i see INTJ
come my way
lets play

the gemini dream
she doesnt scream
she plays with her set
i think she is wet

the teachers pet


----------



## Surreal Snake

Meet the Meat

sarah comes home from work
she stretches out on the couch
she is so hungry but what to eat
hmmmm maybe some meat

she walks into the marble floor
the monsters sit in the kitchen
cyclops smokes some cash
terrible tuna catches his breath
too much mercury

the cyclops has slayed an romulan elf
he lost his wife in the strife
his tear falls on it
he can still see the grin

she gets on with her plight
not too much strife
she picks up the knife
and slays the meat
it only breathes me
this is my life


----------



## bubbleboy

Common metaphor but i like it =)

Love has thorns
That pierce clumsy fingers
Both too wanting and too willing
To handle such a delicate thing
For even love has its dangers.

It is a hope of mine
To maybe one day discover
The means to safely admire
This flower, all which I desire
But for now I bleed longingly.


----------



## bigtex1989

My Classroom

Pay Attention!
The ruler snaps on the desk
To bring me from my frequent hex
Surely this subject is but a jest

Pay Attention!
I drift into a mild slumber
Dreaming, harvest morning lumber
Listening would be a blunder

Pay Attention!
Writing poetry to focus
Mind racing like swarms of locust
Reasoning away this hocus pocus


----------



## bigtex1989

Roflcopter

A wrinkle
Knowledge, time, fabric, space
Ever different, more connected
All of one, and one for me


----------



## bigtex1989

The Line

A single line through and through
All actions past, present, and will do
A change is impossible, never freed
A stoic foe with a comfortable creed

You are but actions, preordained
Fate is the one with any say
Nothing but perfection, in grandest form
A single line, one giant worm


----------



## Surreal Snake

The INFJ

we are flocks of wounded werewolves
the children play
they dance with the leaves 
in the breeze

so today....
one say they 
the werewolf


----------



## Lycrester

We Are Flowers

We,generate smiles with a single glance.
We,can make the mutes speak.
The depressed begin to laugh.
The hopeless begin to dream.
I am an orchid,contrary and fragile.
You are a rose,romantic, mysterious.
So why must we strangle our stems,
When we grow in the same garden?
I am beautiful.
And so are you.
We are flowers.


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> Acceptance
> 
> 100% truth
> we love our parents
> if worthy...
> love our friends
> as mandatory





Dalien said:


> We don't choose our parents; we do choose our friends. Mandatory...required?


I fully get your point and you are absolutely correct. I got stuck on a negative connatation of mandatory. In my mind, if one loves their friends then acceptance is included in that love. But, one would have to accept said friends in order to love them; therefore, it is required. See, I got past the word mandatory!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> I fully get your point and you are absolutely correct. I got stuck on a negative connatation of mandatory. In my mind, if one loves their friends then acceptance is included in that love. But, one would have to accept said friends in order to love them; therefore, it is required. See, I got past the word mandatory!




Your sure now?jajajajaja


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lycrester said:


> We Are Flowers
> 
> We,generate smiles with a single glance.
> We,can make the mutes speak.
> The depressed begin to laugh.
> The hopeless begin to dream.
> I am an orchid,contrary and fragile.
> You are a rose,romantic, mysterious.
> So why must we strangle our stems,
> When we grow in the same garden?
> I am beautiful.
> And so are you.
> We are flowers.



Wonderful Hun


----------



## napoleon227

I was inspired to write something for the first time in over ten years...

*In Trouble*

You caught my eye, the middle eye
while I was distracted, and I
was torn apart, the war protracted
I ran, I fled, I scattered
And they shattered. 
Our dreams and hearts. Hers and mine.
Not for lack of tryin'. But why?
Had I overreacted?

I swatted a fly, a butterfly
I smacked it, attacked it, and sighed.
I cried. I wished I could retract it.
I wanted to die. What mattered?
I saw the pattern. Of broken dreams
And tattered sails. Mostly mine.
Did we cross the line? Needed peace,
But always lacked it.

You were not shy, walked by and said hi
And I was attracted. But why
were the words so damn abstracted?
I waited, procrastinated. I was flattered.
The storm clouds gathered. I blathered.
On and on and on, I was inclined.
To take my time. But then...
I was in trouble. In fact, 
I attract it.


----------



## Surreal Snake

napoleon227 said:


> I was inspired to write something for the first time in over ten years...
> 
> *In Trouble*
> 
> You caught my eye, the middle eye
> while I was distracted, and I
> was torn apart, the war protracted
> I ran, I fled, I scattered
> And they shattered.
> Our dreams and hearts. Hers and mine.
> Not for lack of tryin'. But why?
> Had I overreacted?
> 
> I swatted a fly, a butterfly
> I smacked it, attacked it, and sighed.
> I cried. I wished I could retract it.
> I wanted to die. What mattered?
> I saw the pattern. Of broken dreams
> And tattered sails. Mostly mine.
> Did we cross the line? Needed peace,
> But always lacked it.
> 
> You were not shy, walked by and said hi
> And I was attracted. By why
> were the words so damn abstracted?
> I waited, procrastinated. I was flattered.
> The storm clouds gathered. I blathered.
> On and on and on, I was inclined.
> To take my time. But then...
> I was in trouble. In fact,
> I attract it.




"The amalgamation of love's beautiful thoughts"That is Poetry....(Or horrible)You got it Pontiac......Gorgeous


----------



## Invidia

shooting stars are 
love bullets
blasted thru me 
pure thin beams
like streams 
from a water gun
target practice I see
when the moon's feeling lucky
lucky enough to aim at me
wink at you too
as I flee with a grin
chased by my darling lover
thru the flowers of eve
lit aglow by the firelight
of our midnight assassin
man in the moon's playing cupid t'night
as arrows fly from a silvery bow
piercing the hearts of my love and I
and together in the grass we lie
as if slain
in pools of warm love
and cool midnight rain


----------



## TxWolves

Day Two:
it was Him nested high above the sea
looking east the sun shined for all to see
tears fill oceans drawn up this night
darkness daylight one day was right

inspiration: http://youtu.be/dt7pjz3Vr_4


----------



## TxWolves

what leaves blow and sway 
a movement uncontained, unrestrained unframed
I grasp her hand and fall to a knee
my weakness held so tenderly


----------



## Surreal Snake

TxWolves said:


> what leaves blow and sway
> a movement uncontained, unrestrained unframed
> I grasp her hand and fall to a knee
> my weakness held so tenderly



Beautiful'


----------



## Invidia

Softly
quietly
her eyes speak
wordlessly
breathlessly
their eyes meet
Murmured hellos
fumble and
tumble forth
shamelessly
namelessly
romance ignites
spontaneously
when minds touch
silently
violently
kissing intellects


----------



## TxWolves

is it true when echos meet the max velocity
that mans love can not stop its path to bellicosity
when bombs drop and pillars fall
where once children played jumped and crawled

there was a time when conditioning was fair
where sky was stenched with poison lines all thru the air
could they have stopped the scream that started it all
could man have reflected a measure, a tiny bit of pause

fear and mans love caused this dispair 
sadness has fallen, stolen, no care


----------



## Invidia

I want to pour out
every last drop
of my soul 
in messy bliss
upon your floor
I ache to spill
my deepest secrets
niagra gushing
emotional
I want to tear out
my heart in hand
and watch it beat
in lonely time
with yours
I want to melt
thoughts and things
you've felt
together whole
Merging, fearless,
I want a, I need a,
connection.


----------



## Surreal Snake

sRae said:


> Softly
> quietly
> her eyes speak
> wordlessly
> breathlessly
> their eyes meet
> Murmured hellos
> fumble and
> tumble forth
> shamelessly
> namelessly
> romance ignites
> spontaneously
> when minds touch
> silently
> violently
> kissing intellect
> 
> very nice...keep writing


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dude

yeah man
dudette pissed off
i was being nice
then this strife
fuck this plight

yeah i am right
i fight like hell
that fuckin smell
pour the hell
over me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Play it

yes the musician plays
now i see...
hey we all give to something
my friends are true

i accept you
i do


----------



## Surreal Snake

Help

i do not need it
thank you
i find it in the dictionary

"Help"
to leave me alone
to be gone like a song
yeah pity poor me

fuckin see


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bring it

whatever may come
yeah run
have fun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cloud's of Medusa

they form in the sky
the darkness comes
she comes with the sword
the spell put on you

the three angels sing
they christen the star
the larvae comes
undone...
the moth breaks free


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silence

napoleon sits by himself
the band does not play
the english have won
his guard his precious guard
turns its back on the enemy

the cannon roar
the leaves die in the breeze
drops of death lick their skin
the blood sprays the living
their eyes marble skies

he sits in the silence
it crawls up his arm
he looks down
he remembers
he is napoleon

the battle is lost
he smiles he smiles
he walks to his charger
the darkness comes
his nostrils wail rain


the pain the pain
she has been in me
since i saw the sea
napoleon my friend

you are true
creation will come again
she swims in the breeze
loves bows on her knees
the living will see
the beauty of thee


----------



## Dalien

Soapstone Worry Box
by Dalien
1 May 2011

Treasury of thoughts
Tucked away inside
Smoother than silk
Easy on the fingers
Pencil shavings
Intricately carved
Easy to understand
Ink splashing
Soothingly fresh
Easy to warm up
Paper markings
Poems fall outside
Calmness is wrought


----------



## bigtex1989

Jawbreaker

The first layer, teal in color
Draws attention like no other
Delightfully sweet, but full of flavor
Now its on to the second layer

The second layer is ruby red
All the impulses swirl in my head
Sucking as a sycophant to the famous
The other jawbreakers taste most heinous

The third layer is like an onion
I'm a slave caught in it's dungeon
Trying to find how deep it goes
I absorb this flavor and time slows

Infinite layers await me now
Ever deep hanging from the bough
A tear in the ocean forever lost
I'll get to the end, no matter the cost.


----------



## bigtex1989

Universal Truth

A feather falls from way up high
A father and son look to the sky
The father says, "That's gravity my boy"
The son replies, "That's Fate's decoy"


----------



## Dalien

Bare Canopy
by Dalien
1 May 2011

She rustles the slow moving breeze
Bracing intense wonder
Warming the cooling atmosphere

A whisper of hands tossing emotions
Breathing quiet humming 
Stirring the sleeping silence

She rests comfortable giving shade
Calming earthly tension
Dressing dead wounds exposed 

A falling of life standing naked
Bracing against harshness
Daring renewal to live again


----------



## Dalien

bigtex1989 said:


> Jawbreaker
> 
> The first layer, teal in color
> Draws attention like no other
> Delightfully sweet, but full of flavor
> Now its on to the second layer
> 
> The second layer is ruby red
> All the impulses swirl in my head
> Sucking as a sycophant to the famous
> The other jawbreakers taste most heinous
> 
> The third layer is like an onion
> I'm a slave caught in it's dungeon
> Trying to find how deep it goes
> I absorb this flavor and time slows
> 
> Infinite layers await me now
> Ever deep hanging from the bough
> A tear in the ocean forever lost
> I'll get to the end, no matter the cost.


Scrumptious! Wow!


----------



## bigtex1989

Dalien said:


> Scrumptious! Wow!


Thank you very much! You always know the best compliments


----------



## Azure Bass

I've been warned of the silence, that's cast onto true voice
Lacking in power, resting a force that
Justifies speech, descending the torment.
Tied up and mute-ed, brought to the white box,
Lord of the Flies, sought all of our blood lock,
When will we learn, when will we forsake our 
Rage and self hatred, in the reflection
Of all the blunders, adjunct to deceit?!

Edit: It goes with rhythm now. I should really put this my poetry to notation like I think about when I write. It's not rap, but it can work.


----------



## Dalien

Shake Town
by Dalien
1 May 2011

Something going on in this here shake town
A whole lot of shivering and its' not cold
Tears are falling while lightning strikes
A whole lot of living rebirth calls its' name
As the stars fall down flames are igniting
Something going on in this here shake town


----------



## Surreal Snake

Faith of Destiny

i can build your house
dig your well
even fall in for you
i can dream your dream

it is all not what it seems
the usual truth
boo hoo boo hoo
who...

the silver star
is reasonable
he sits in his place
yeah in space

lets save our race
dont save face
humanity our grace

do it faith


----------



## Invidia

she stands
silent sentry
obscured by
wild thoughts
like throngs
of violent butterflies
beating upon
one another
expiring at her feet
resurrection
with languid motion
dancing spirits
dreaming daymares
she stands
silently weeping
insecure and
fearfully fraught
with songs
of ancient lies
whispering dawn
chimera, mother
at last we meet
suspension
in faithless emotion
she hears it
descending nightmares
she stands

silent
accepting
overtaken


----------



## Surreal Snake

INTJ

if i was
what would i be
maybe i would see
maybe me

i look in two mirrors
i tell you true
i awaken with the thought
i feed him too
what a bot

it aint what it seems 
i tell you true
i look at myself
and wonder you


----------



## kaptainblank

Poor Man's Dope

We'll make you dance a sorry dance
Steal your horror and romance
Twist your words into a runic maze

We'll suck the marrow from the sky
And beam it through your weary eyes
We'll give you hope
The poor man's dope

We'll starve your passions, feed your lies
Dress you up in false disguise
Send you through the gates of silent screams

We'll turn the tables, twist the minds
Stain your tears and quench your cries
We'll give you rope
The poor man's hope


----------



## Surreal Snake

Type

they sit in their cannons
and shoot the youth
maybe a goof
they see truth

i empty my gun at the sun
wondering what i have become
lifes reality
i often see

this is me


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Skin

the leaves twist in your cyst
the circumference of zero is you
you bring the terror
it comes with my pain
the rain will fall
your head a doll

the problem with type
we are right
does it take an opaque
walled angel to tie the noose
you scrambles my eggs
i am master...
zeus

you come to the thread
wish some were dead
i take your rope
i give it hope
you might choke

ya dope


----------



## camus11

*Mortality*

Osama bin Laden is dead
Cosmic fart
God smelt it
We have dealt it
Once more pegeantry begins
Obama the greatest
They call him
Tell me what is greatness?
A burp from a drunk
Mendacity from the wolf
Smiles from a pale
Laughter from the heat
Splinter of the sea
Greatness, not so great it is, hmmmmm?
Who was that man over there?
A priest my good sir
And what is he wearing?
The cries of souls gone by
And what is he doing, my friend?
Like a predator circling his prey he waits
What for?
His own death
Why?
For the war was fought within himself
And what war was this? That made him so dour?
A war of the gods, faith and Herodotus's manor
What was wrong with Herodotus's manor?
There was a murder there
Who?
A murder of a troubled man
Escaping from a troubled life

THUS ENDS THE PATH


----------



## Surreal Snake

The CrescenT mOOn

they catch you in the cave
the body not there
they keep you in the cage
your rage your rage

they move in say he is dead
well tell me tell me wheres the head
yeah che in 68
same way eh

they took his fukkin hands
yeah they wanted his head
he was dead
the photographers all there
hadnt a care
he sits in a conrete cage

i call for free speech
the rage....


----------



## Susanna

5-2-11

We are all one
listen to the voice of everything
we have nothing to become
look for all that love can bring

We are all one
this much is clear
78 % of earth is water
same of me here

So as the microcosm
so as the macrocosm
pardon me if I sneeze
so too earth has disease

I am waking
slowly
I am wrapping my head around this news
I am one with everything

butterfly, teach me
you horse, show me
how come all other species know
communicate they do so

we are sleeping
brainwashed, braindead
drugs, sex, porn, violence
all the methods of a diseased head

The earth has cancer
each one of us who sleeps
they want us to believe their answers
as the children weep

the children, they know
they give freely
must be taught, its mine
they must be taught to sleep

my cells are one with me
the universe
I am one with the bee
and all that is

foreign, foreign, foreign


----------



## snail

*Prism*

I forgot to ask why.
My conscience caught me again,
before there were words in my mind.

When you identified with the snake,
I remembered beheading one as a child,
and how it haunted me in my sleep forever
in various shapes and bodies,
with hundreds of new textures

in old times, 
in new times,
in the dirt,
in a human body,

always entombed and harmless,
squirming, helpless in my hand,
always skinned on the porch with a pocket knife,
always frail-boned like a fish,
always a curl of scales around the vase in my room,
always the tiny skull I stepped past in the grass
on the way to the back deck,

or the bamboo prong I kept in a box,
the sound of blood and water, 
the baptized corpse,
wiping the tiles in tears
when the darkness left my eyes,
the painted smile above a wooden hinge,
tissue, tissue, tissue,
a relic of something sacred I destroyed.

I was a scientist like my mother,
and the pickled frog spoke in riddles
about the many ways
science inevitably meant 
cutting things apart.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Medusa sTare

he carries that fukkin cross
he dont drag
fuck that

you are wounding him deeper
explain yourself
he wants to know

tell him what he is
you bitch
he should have avoided 
your medusa stare

you enter a ghost
his chains on his chest
he sinks he sinks
he does not drink

sustenence not there
the marbles roll away
hell you fukkin go
you are too slow


----------



## Surreal Snake

Watch

you watch me wonder
you wonder too
we sit in our marble cave
good people
the shit

we are love
my friends
my love is for you
i love you 
i do


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Cross

i hang my words highest
they climb up the maple
the knots hurt
they climb the stapled inverted cross
wounded they continue for me
Love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wonder

that shooting star
the beautiful truth
is lost in you
i tell you truth
i do


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crutch

he walks with his will
he has not swallowed that pill
he is not ill
he is alone
beautiful
he cries
he cries

with the skies


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spill

he spills out his youth
he has found truth
all about he
wait and see


----------



## Surreal Snake

Freedom

it comes with a price
they take your pain
they sustain your life
lots of strife


----------



## Surreal Snake

Medusa and You

she will lock onto your starship
it flies with the lies
the bullshit baffles you
you believe in light
it only hides the darkness
the change might not come
i am done


----------



## Carbodarah

(Click image to enlarge it)



Day Dreams 

A soft, a sophisticated, a beautiful bride, head to toe in lace.
Before the wedding, adoring my reflection, powdering my youthful face.
Strutting down the aisle, an abundance of loving faces catching my eyes,
Approach my husband, he says I do, and then the daydream dies.

I'm struck with reality as a branch jabs my skin, thought to be my husband's hand.
Bare feet calloused, dry and cracked, ages of walking my disturbed land.
I see myself in wooden structures, pitiful attempts, off to the side.
Immobile in hideousness, life not fulfilled, to myself I cried.

Strong and confident, your eyes have to squint in the bright reflection of brass.
I equip my saber, sheath my sword, and by town citizens I pass.
I'm independent, respected, rooftop tall, my ego, the same size.
I approach a woman who screams for help, and then the daydream dies.

I feel the truth, my heels in a puddle, no pair of cold steel boots.
It's just me, same old life, tree-like, grounded by my roots.
There's more to me, beyond my face, more than it may seem.
But I am not beautiful, nor confident--I'd rather simply dream.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Her Voice

the angel speaks
the fluidity tickles
yeah man
i like that


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Science

it is practised in the kitchen
pick a type any type
only fooling you


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

*just a thought, a reminder to me*

i just made an account on here to share something with everyone i wrote.

To spread your wings and fly means to let go of all behind ... To see the truth behind the lies one must truly ask what we feel inside.
To escape the binds which holds our minds , we must grasp at our souls and not wonder why..
to then believe the happiness in our minds is to accept the fact that our hearts can lie and to seek it all...
We must Dare to Fall.
i am an infj - gemini i hope u can all enjoy and hopefully learn from what i shared


----------



## Susanna

unspokendeeplyunderstood said:


> i just made an account on here to share something with everyone i wrote.
> 
> To spread your wings and fly means to let go of all behind ... To see the truth behind the lies one must truly ask what we feel inside.
> To escape the binds which holds our minds , we must grasp at our souls and not wonder why..
> to then believe the happiness in our minds is to accept the fact that our hearts can lie and to seek it all...
> We must Dare to Fall.
> 
> i am an infj - gemini i hope u can all enjoy and hopefully learn from what i shared


 unspokendeeplyunderstood
Thank you for sharing. When I go within I meet a great expanse. I can stay there forever exploring new territory. Your post speaks to me of knowing yourself.


----------



## TxWolves

Cold despairing air
Take from me
Allow me this much
To know what Ive lost
Blow through me 
I am left alone

Until I notice
Birds and sun
Warmth on me
Why do you do this
You have given 
All thats left

/repeat


----------



## Dalien

They Think
by Dalien
3 May 2011

They come close to me
I know they will walk
I scare them
I am intense
They don't understand
I wonder why they don't
I ask questions
I learn by this
They think I am against them
I have a million thoughts
I sort them
I understand
They question me truly
I tell just as I am 
I answer
I am honest
They ask me to believe
I already accept as true
I am there
I am talking
They think I live light
I am deeply good
I dance shadows
They think I am too slow
I take my time quietly
I roll steady
I run firm
They don't understand
I completely open up
I grow quiet
I am going deep
They are wounded by me
I am wounded by them
I have strength
I will stay


----------



## TxWolves

Magic twist she hissed the list
A scrambled fear 
tears near to here

Shopping done fun for no one
A chore complete
daunting look at the feat


----------



## camus11

*The White Woman of Gippsland*

The singer pours forth her love
Into the air with her sounds
Voice melancholy and crying
She hopes in her heart
Pain to disappear
We are still killing
We are still dying
She cries out in vain
Fearing her tapestries of music
Are not enough
She is like a Zen koan
Vulnerable yet strong
Pensive yet passionate
Innocent yet grave
Soulful yet child-like
Her face lined yet youthful
And she is beautiful for it
She is the Nurse of the Universe
Caring deeply for all souls
She reminds us of the love that was lost
Of the paradise that can be found
She dances with eternity
When she sings our hearts soar high
Above the mindless violence and petty arguments
Passing for world history
A return to love is possible
If we listen with our souls
If we open up our hearts
To multidimensional awareness
The common essence of all things
When wars cease, when guns fail
When whips melt, when orders decay
When brute force is abandoned
When greed becomes a dream
When politics is swept away
When the Earth and everyone on it is safe
Only then will the greatest treasure we have,
Love, that which the Church betrayed
Love, that which the Establishment murdered,
Will love shine through us all
And God will weep with tears of joy
Happy to see his friends living in joy
And she, the Muse of the Universe,
Will bring forth Love and Emotion
To save our precious planet
To be a shining star
She is the White Woman of Gippsland
She is Lisa Gerrard


----------



## Surreal Snake

Welcome Gemini INFJ...


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

*From Within*

Haha thanks I'll share some more

Even with scars beneath,can u see a rose through the thorns if u look deeper u can see the darkness that binds a soul and if your worthy u can shine upon this rose and shed its thorns,see the soul and take it its yours.....love awaits those who seek it but how do u fill a cup that's empty and get to that rose, shed its thorns, and free this soul surrounded by darkness....With..Love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Nudge

ted the crazy crystal
ja man...
Kool=Aid


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silk

we sink in the silk
we watch the stars shine
we drink our wine...
we row by the shooting star
supernova silk...
my love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck You sonneT

FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU
I SHARE
FUCK YOU


----------



## Surreal Snake

Take It

take your time step write in
leave for free
let me be
i write it out
the clout
BS bothers
in my fukkin treee
let me be


----------



## Surreal Snake

Roary

the fukkers roar
yeah man
give some more
ya whore


----------



## Surreal Snake

'CrisTina'


i bear your cross
i take your pain
i crawl up thick
the quickening

my bark wounded spider tears
its heart falls in my fears
it becomes clear
the darkness catches 
place in tear

it burns it burns
the valkyrie wails
i down and sail
become the hail
i cry i cry i cry
i die o my o my

i start to fly
tears wonder high
blackness and doom
make love to gloom


his love for you
he starts to be
release the 'beast'
o die o die o die ni

wounded goddess
my web is poor
no says the spider
nevermore


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yeah

my thoughts lost in intranslation
i do not understand
i take apart my rubiks cube
i put it back together
dude


----------



## Sarccasmm

I climbed into the garden, forbidden for the hard headed 
I don't know what I am, but I know it's the knowledge I crave
because I spent a life time trying to figure out how to behave

Thats when I saw it standing there the tree with golden apples
waiting for all the assholes to come chop it down so their is no way 
through this crude example, america 

Land of the free, makes all the other countries fill with jealously 
until they all see we are not really free
glued to the television set
we talk about the stars 
more than we talk about who we are

I grasped the apple, one bite will give you the answers, but anymore 
than that your narcissistic heart will fill with cancer.

eh tried.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sarccasmm said:


> I climbed into the garden, forbidden for the hard headed
> I don't know what I am, but I know it's the knowledge I crave
> because I spent a life time trying to figure out how to behave
> 
> Thats when I saw it standing there the tree with golden apples
> waiting for all the assholes to come chop it down so their is no way
> through this crude example, america
> 
> Land of the free, makes all the other countries fill with jealously
> until they all see we are not really free
> glued to the television set
> we talk about the stars
> more than we talk about who we are
> 
> I grasped the apple, one bite will give you the answers, but anymore
> than that your narcissistic heart will fill with cancer.
> 
> eh tried.




I loved it man..Filled with Rage


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bukowskis skidmark


bukowski has a friend
not sure about the turd
they use..drinking words
burping and puking they spilled forth
oh noble truth you make me sick

ascending up the rosemary
and wishing for nietzsches ghost
what a roast
medium fuckin rare
the host

sucking maggot sails the heights
its cliffs bring assassins rights
bring the treat
i wont debeak
the sausage wrapped in you

you play the sun you'd better run
my crossbows slaughtered muse
esoteric the name 
rabid dying fame

i eat my feast
will include some speech
cause only words are true
are you


----------



## Dalien

Book Of Storms
by Dalien
4 May 2011

A book of storms is thundering
Tears flow washing pain anew
Running with an explosion
Destroying essence of you
Fear of loosing self on a shelf
Understanding freely keeping
The given gift of knowing blue
Keep the passion and tears
Dancing in the shadows
Thundering without rage
Channel the intense energy
A book of storms is foundation


----------



## Black Rabbit

Filter

Clenched lips
On a cigarette 
Exposed tobacco 
Bitter to my tongue
Light the filter
Inhale
Let me have it all
Give me the poison
And give me your
Lies


----------



## Dalien

Fists And Bones
by Dalien
4 May 2011

Fists and bones
wage over me
Sinking bands

Twists and turns
roar around me
Blinking hands

Ashes and dust
swirl above me
Melding stands

Fist and bones
wash over me
Handing strands


----------



## Dalien

Troisi said:


> Filter
> 
> Clenched lips
> On a cigarette
> Exposed tobacco
> Bitter to my tongue
> Light the filter
> Inhale
> Let me have it all
> Give me the poison
> And give me your
> Lies


Damn, this is good!


----------



## Dalien

I Am
by Dalien
4 May 2011

I am
Not above
Not inside
Not right
Not in
Not beginning
Not in front
Not behind
Not end
Not out
Not wrong
Not outside
Not below
I am everywhere I belong


----------



## Surreal Snake

Voltaire Kisses

marble misses
the junkie pulls up the moon
the syringe sucks her thru
yeah man

fuck your lies


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Ghost in You

they sing the same song
the doubt all gone
words enneagram fours
yeah they sink in me
wings flutter flutter

moon gloom
you slide away from me
i accept free will
pull freedom pull freedom

the chocolate sunset fourteen
i write for me
doubt the skies
lose your lives

my muse sets me free
she sits in my silver
attaches my wings
chained to the killing floor

no more


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Toys

childrens toys fall from the skies
i catch and wave bye bye
i play with my marbles 
all i ever wanted
alone


----------



## TxWolves

@Surreal Snake Your 3, 111th post. I love it!


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Hybrid

they sit alone with Type
the bullie pushes them away
we will have our say
another day

we wake up the sunset
we accept your shit
my rage falls and falls
i go over with it

the silver leaks in me
it burns it burns
let me see
freeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

hybrid


----------



## myjazz

Blowing bubbles with you summers breeze 
Lifting and tossing with an ease 
Burst and pop on finger tips
leaving behind a soapy kiss 


My attempt to write a happy poem...isn't that right cat from Venus.


----------



## Invidia

you're dressed in your best intentions
i'm wearing my heart on my sleeve
it cloaks me in invisibilty

you've summoned the ghost of pretension
i've never felt more niave
you haunt my insecurity

do you feel my breath 
cold like the wind?
do you block my fist
in every fight you win?
do you hold my hand
and pretend to care
when I'm not there?

you're not so perceptive anymore
i'm on the inside of your fear
can't wait to see what I find here

in the rift between the walls and floor
i'm the crack between the seams
enough to trip you, so it seems

do you feel my fingers
when a chill creeps up your spine?
do you rember memories
that are not yours, but mine?
do you wonder why
you feel so scared
when I'm not there?

for all the times I was ignored
i'm screaming louder thru your soul
and when you plug your ears
my voice will fill the hole
you're just insane
i'm just a hole
i won't be blamed.
i won't be shamed 
anymore

i am not here

sRae/2001


----------



## Dalien

myjazz said:


> Blowing bubbles with you summers breeze
> Lifting and tossing with an ease
> Burst and pop on finger tips
> leaving behind a soapy kiss
> 
> 
> My attempt to write a happy poem...isn't that right cat from Venus.


And then myjazz pops in! lol Good poem too!


----------



## Invidia

Shiver
like a sliver
you get under 
my skin
it burns
it falls
my flesh 
it crawls
with the shiver
across 
your skin 
your nakedness
your shameful quiver
you get over
the high
you get sober
so do I
sullen
fallen upon the fire
liar
you cannot try
you will not die
you falter
and flicker
thrashing
in the flames
uttering names
losing games
and your mind
I mind
you coldness
your icy eyes
they tell me lies
they chill me
and I
shiver

sRae/2001


----------



## Invidia

I am falling
Thrashing death and love
Tearing the feathers
Of a bloodstained dove

I am laughing
The thought of you feeling
Stone sheds more tears
Than the tenderness you're stealing

I'll drag you down
Pull you down
Deeper
Your web of deceit
Chains that bind my feet
Creeper

I am screaming
Convulsions in rhyme
Versing splintered fractures
That pierce the palms of time

And I'll shut you out
Knock you out
Sleeper
Your web of deceit
Chains that bind my feet
Creeper

(You)Lurk beneath skin
Countless vicitms
Numerous sins
Festering freak show
Contaminated within

Labrinths of steel fiction
Chase a wry smile
Under the numb lip's flow
Of things unspeakably vile

In daylight the weeper
In darkness the reaper
In life and death
The creeper

You lied to me
When you cried to me
Misguided me
Then chided me
Shyed away from me
But you've died to me
You've died to me

And I'll bury you
Shallow grave awaits 
Your cry of defeat
Loosing innocent feet
Creeper
Creeper
Creeper

sRae/2001


----------



## Dalien

Cold Wind
by Dalien
4 May 2011

The wind is tossing brewing a storm
Raging the heavens from above
I feel the power turning all around
The coldness is screaming to end
Stormy wanderings only begin
Rage against your own self
Is the storm that is within
The storm that you toss about
Is misguided to the world out
The heavens will send a cold wind
The wind is tossing brewing a storm


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crazy

the judgement
so crazy on FREEEEEEEEE
i pull out my power chord
they say they will leave

the pain in you
old too...
judgement left the house
with you

boo hoo


----------



## Vivid Melody

Forgive my grammar. I struggle with it.


Limits

You're the first outsider who has licked to the core of my strawberry-sugared lollipops.
There, the sour sewage pierced your tongue,
a maddening numb,
sliced your gums of flush flower bouquets.

I stifled your scent,
your flavor,
into mine.
I drew the line and lassoed it around your neck,
wrapped you with wasted words,
gagged you with limits to peck your raw rainbow flesh,
turned it into a mesh of lies,
that my eyes expect to see,
of you,
of me.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

the night goes on these shackles undone, mouth dry from the thirst of these words, released i feel.. this love unreal laying beside my soul 
this hole i can't control reaching out for you but the memory is all that's left. My life's passed me by the waves of it all still ripple beneath
with clenching fists i fight today not withering away I wont watch this world die.. time and time again i pick up the pieces, finding the words beneath to light my way. I will not fall but Dare to. watching the world living on the inside is this what grace can be called


----------



## Dalien

unspokendeeplyunderstood said:


> the night goes on these shackles undone, mouth dry from the thirst of these words, released i feel.. this love unreal laying beside my soul
> this hole i can't control reaching out for you but the memory is all that's left. My life's passed me by the waves of it all still ripple beneath
> with clenching fists i fight today not withering away I wont watch this world die.. time and time again i pick up the pieces, finding the words beneath to light my way. I will not fall but Dare to. watching the world living on the inside is this what grace can be called


Dare to fall
Dare to pick up
Dare to begin anew


----------



## Dalien

Awaking
by Dalien
4 May 2011

I'm running with the wolves
I'm coming in quiet
I'm coming in strong
You feel it I know you do
I understand 
I simply understand
I don't know why I do
I'm learning

I'm hitting the ground running
I'm coming in hard
I'm coming in fast
You know me I know you do
I have purpose
I simply have purpose
I don't know why I do
I'm learning

I'm running with the indigo
I'm coming together
I'm coming center
You understand me I know you do
I wake
I simply wake
I don't know why I do
I'm learning


----------



## bigtex1989

Miss You Sonnet

I'll miss you when the sun goes down
As long as the ocean is a place to drown
I'll miss you when the sun comes up
As long as the mother cares for her pup
I'll miss you as long as there are stars to shine
You have your place there; no longer mine
But, I miss you at night the most
You are absent from your post
I turn over and you're not there
No longer near the smell of your hair
The warmth that you once gave me
I am cold, like my curiosity
Why you left I'll never know
Gone now like pure white snow
I'll miss you when you've forgotten me
When you've moved on and let me be


----------



## Sarccasmm

Ahh, it's ironically fresh to see poems about cigarettes : D. Haha. 

It's a quarter to four 
and indeed what I need
Is a cigarettes nicotine 
to help me before I hit
the floor with dragged out metaphors
rattle at the core
battling vomiting and dry throat 
from to much cigarette smoke
idealistically it's been good to me
but when I actual see 
what it does to me
I can't help but breath 
and try to fight past the shakes and sweats 
nerves attest to why my brain finds it the best
even those nights when I can't rest
to caressed to this foggy bliss
that smell of hope i'll always miss


----------



## TxWolves

weeping hearts
walking fog
lost time forgets
locked doors cry
smearing tears
astray


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

if the sky were to fall, if time was at a loss , if the air was toxic, if the ground caved in . there wouldn't be enough to stop me from breathing this in from keeping this in, to see this through and being nothing but true.
A sound, a voice, a loud noise from within a feeling, a tear , everything you need is here, a light in the night..a star in the sky gleaming so bright, no wings no halo but an angel no doubt i wont ever let you fall


----------



## MJ Gray

II.

But pause apace. Come back with me in time,
back to where a longing once was formed,
back, where life was dry and stories stormed
fluidic hope, and words were hope, and hope was mine.
But, soft! What molten murmur breaks the night?
What little breath beats on when all else fails?
A little voice is telling little tales,
her little room is dark; her face is bright.
And there, perhaps, but hidden out of sight,
a boyish form all limned in pixie dust
is listening - but, by and by, she hushed.
He never came; she never took her flight.
Come forth again, let years roll by, and still -
Behold! She waits upon her windowsill.


----------



## Dalien

MJ Evans said:


> II.
> 
> But pause apace. Come back with me in time,
> back to where a longing once was formed,
> back, where life was dry and stories stormed
> fluidic hope, and words were hope, and hope was mine.
> But, soft! What molten murmur breaks the night?
> What little breath beats on when all else fails?
> A little voice is telling little tales,
> her little room is dark; her face is bright.
> And there, perhaps, but hidden out of sight,
> a boyish form all limned in pixie dust
> is listening - but, by and by, she hushed.
> He never came; she never took her flight.
> Come forth again, let years roll by, and still -
> Behold! She waits upon her windowsill.


Beautiful! Patience is calming and strong.


----------



## Dalien

Patience
by Dalien
5 May 2011

I have deep rooted patience
I feel like I'm lurching
I step back pulling tightly
I could strangle myself
I have to keep together
I know I have strength
I don't feel my feet below
I look to see if their there
I close my eyes softly
I will myself to gather
I gently find my center 
I find the strength sitting
I have deep rooted patience


----------



## bubbleboy

Inspiration

A thought faintly aglow
Lingering in the tinder of my mind
Like an ember
Awaiting his fate
Either the trampling foot of Death
Or he rather hopes
A gale of Life's gallant breath
To induce the wildfire
That inspires my pen
To write the page aflame


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> I Am
> by Dalien
> 4 May 2011
> 
> I am
> Not above
> Not inside
> Not right
> Not in
> Not beginning
> Not in front
> Not behind
> Not end
> Not out
> Not wrong
> Not outside
> Not below
> I am everywhere I belong


ahhhhhhh i love symmetry and duality! and the last line felt good to read =)


----------



## Dalien

bubbleboy said:


> Inspiration
> 
> A thought faintly aglow
> Lingering in the tinder of my mind
> Like an ember
> Awaiting his fate
> Either the trampling foot of Death
> Or he rather hopes
> A gale of Life's gallant breath
> To induce the wildfire
> That inspires my pen
> To write the page aflame


A candle is lit...


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> A candle is lit...


That would have been a good line, i didn't even think of that


----------



## Surreal Snake

Break it

i break my marble bars
my rage melts the fly that lubes the lock
i get out with the clock
i fuck his hands up


----------



## Surreal Snake

What's daT Noise

she climbs up my slide
i show her truth
we play marbles
she is formidable

i rise with marble skies
my eye at war...
werewolf eats his lover
i crawl between creation
the marbles all there

just a test,only a test
duh..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Soda &Pie

she rages the Goddess Shines
yes she has found a Werewolf
i fight for survival
i pull my 220 pounds 6-4 inch frame up that broken thread 
motherfucker...
tortured in the boat again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fight For You Right..

The Werewolf pushes his marbles away
i aint goin
The Master in Me
see...

Yikes..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Shame'

it butters my bread
it cleans my pool
spills in my silver
that wanting knowledge

she swims in my liver
the muses all there
hadnt a care
they dare

charging fukkin rhino
i stand up to him
sure i die but i take the hit
not before re runs into my pike

i spear him as we dare
i say ni ni ni ni ni ni ni
do or die...
the knight who says

ni!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Metamorphosis of Narcissus'

he swims with purple 
the threes all there
getting their share
sure i dare

i eat with my treat
my table set for one
yeah keep your shell
the comfort of the herd

i sit in serious silence


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silence Lost

she is my silver
the silence of the damned
we eat our chocolate smarties
alone...

i pick up the phone 
no one home
the rage locked up in you
i tell you true

sunny skies wave bye bye
thor cums on the run
what a son
such a bum


----------



## Surreal Snake

the Herd

the leader shines
the rest follow
i guess nietz was right

people think they can sacrifice the artist for Humanity
We are Humanity...
we take it for you
yeah no fukkin lube

we sit in our concrete cage and see
the sophists agree
its you and me
i pick up my pencil and write


----------



## MJ Gray

the air feels lavender-blue, and you
rose like dawn in the sky, and I
wish it could always be, but we
so often are caught in the rain, and pain
comes easily as a sigh to you and I.


----------



## MJ Gray

Here, where we have no hands,
still, we have hearts.


----------



## MJ Gray

today I hate me
(goodnight, goodnight)
my peace is in pieces
that puncture inside and deflate me
I am prayer and air
don't tell me, I know it innately
ah, I hate me

today, he kills me
(goodnight, goodnight)
he siezes the day
by the throat, his impetus thrills me
I am metre and rhyme
dont tell me, I know, and it chills me
ah, he kills me

today I leave me
(goodnight, goodnight)
I switch off my light
maybe darkness will help me perceive me
I am ashes and dust
I am rain, I am rust, I aggreive me
ah, I leave me, I leave me
goodnight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Truth

not about loyalty or hate
not about obsession or regression
not about parties or people
not about me you
not about junkies or spoons

not about the doors of perception
not about crayons and control
not about carpet and rugs
not about the air between your ear
not about the sea or the tree

not about opinion or onion
not about boats and anchors
not about flies or liese
not about the flat marble sky
not about Groups or troops

about existence
Ours...
I Spelt it Wrong...
Ni,Ni...Ni

The Same Old Song..
I=Me...

I'm Free.
It's Me.
See?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Forgive me

my friends i am sorry
i meant no harm
as usual i hurt the self
what a strife

fuckin life
i roll my marbles 
all i ever wanted
Alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Humanity

we ride our sea horse
we dig in no spurs
i use my will
hey yer winnin

side by side
we run the race
dont save face
about our race

humanity pulls away
the individual is ok
the judges sit and look
waiting for sustenance

i roll my marbles...
Today.
CapTain Hook
(Spider)


----------



## Surreal Snake

Move

i move to be free
the maggots rolls away
had my say
today

i eat my cake
fukker aint cooked
i use my tongue
with the sun

darkness locked up in me
gotta be free..i see
i roll the marbles to you
tell me true

I Do


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tears
/
/
i walk up to you
i come with the fun
fuck the gun

lock and load the truth
i lost my youth
the sun's stars run
fukkin better 
Sun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Write it

i get it out
i fukkin shout
the truth lost in me

i fukkin see
its Me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Titles

Write it
Tears...
Move
Humanity
50....
Forgive me
TruTh..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bucephalus

Creation rides on his back
the armored warrior comes
he sleeps with the breeze

Such a Slut..
I Cry Marble Sky
i look in my eye
the forbidden truth

fuck you too
Hhehehehehe


----------



## Surreal Snake

4808

4 times 4 times 4
we look at the equation
you only see what you want too
hey locked up in me
never free...

Accept and Be.


----------



## Surreal Snake

little miss sometimes said:


> shh, hush hush
> something slithers coyly in the bushes
> the surreal snake is the archetype
> that sweet honey in the venom
> of my omnipoetic susurration
> primordial sin.




Lol why ty.Kevin here.Very Tasty Morsel Medusa


----------



## Surreal Snake

Decisions

i decide nothing
i pick it off my tree
my feathers fall when i shake
i watch them hit the killing floor


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

I see you in my dreams, the thoughts piling up my heart pulsing with each word spoken,i wake..can't let go of what my hearts spoken but feel the weight of it all. A desprate prayer arises from the depths of my soul...sweet love from within I'll see you again


----------



## Surreal Snake

soup sonneT

posterity and soup
posterity and soup
posterity and soup
posterity and soup
posterity and soup
posterity and soup
posterity and soup
posterity and soup
posterity and soup
posterity and soup
posterity and soup
posterity and soup
posterity and soup
posterity and soup


----------



## MJ Gray

*Bedtime Story

*Once upon a time
(and always yesterday) I tried
to comprehend my crashing tide.
I am upheaval;
I am the enemy in me.

Once, when I was young
(and always evergreen) I hung
upon his branches, and his tongue.
He was medieval;
he was the tall, hard tree.

Once upon a place
(and always everywhere) the face
of love was hard, and hardly chaste.
I am survival;
he was the enemy in me.

Once, and once again
(and always everytime) I rain.
I first decrease, and then I gain,
and so I wax, and so I wane.
I am my rival;
he was the bitter win in me.

He was the devil;
I am the deep, blue sea.


----------



## skycloud86

I have a thought of darkest waters,
In the moonlit night of the last day,
And in that waking nightmare I concluded,
That there was nothing left for me to say,
Without this everlasting thought process,
I didn't believe it could ever survive,
But now that I peer into the midnight grave,
I confess to thoughts of staying alive.


----------



## skycloud86

In case of the light of knowledge,
In which you must seek the idea,
In case of the sea of tranquility,
In which you must end the fear,
In case of the tower of peace,
In which you shed no longing tear,
In case of the book of health,
In which you must live to be freer.


----------



## Vivid Melody

Innocence Reborn 

Shredded glass and thistle paint.
I never knew how little could taint,
how little could trash the unseen mass until flash...
it all crashed,
never to recall it's original form.

You spoke to me in shattered stained glass and crash...
you slit my heart.
So where do I start?
How do I even begin to part a mess,
once a mass,
into what was and what is?

Shall I caress?
Let you test,
stress,
each single verse and line,
until they all align,
into what is,
from what was?

Can I lick you every time you scream?
Maybe it's only something I've seen in a dream,
but I can't help myself from crawling up your spine,
and screaming back, "You're mine!"
And every time I commit the crime we all taste it,
especially me.

But I just want you to see,
none of your scars go wasted,
cause they're pasted to my bones,
and all of these moans are yours,
but they sink in,
and come from within,
me.

I know I never suggested this before,
but maybe our colors can blend,
and then I can bend,
come in and mend,
every piece that was torn,
already worn,
and we'll mourn,
until we cry into each others' tears,
reflecting off shredded glass,
falling through all the porn,
into innocence reborn.


----------



## bubbleboy

Gravity weighs on me, Alas!
As my soul drains down the hourglass.
Grain by grain; Second by second,
The sullen bottom slowly beckons!

I fear merely hazarding a guess,
Of what time will do to me unless,
Something should somehow intervene,
With this foul fate turned upon me.

Shall all my once blooming dreams be lost,
Buried below the decay of frost?
Or will they wither in the fire,
Whose wrath burns but never tires?

One poet would argue either or,
Are thoughts I should equally deplore,
So I pray for rather neither nor,
And that hope shall flip the glass once more!


----------



## Dalien

I Alone
by Dalien
10 May 2011

I alone hang my gallows
A page folded so many times 
it became a speck of dust
I alone hang my hair
A paper of pins left behind
lying alone amidst the wood 
I alone hang my mind
A book of notes speaking
forces buried deep beneath
I alone hang my being
A bundle wrapped with cord
airing on a clothesline washed


----------



## little miss sometimes

sad pt. II

today the intp said to me
the purpose of life is not 
to prove ourselves 
but to discover the truth
of ourselves
come what may
you can spend your whole life
trying to beat other people
but you only end up
beating yourself to death
wisdom from a faraway intp
the truth of myself is a dog from hell.


----------



## little miss sometimes

the intp

the intp said to me:
baby i wanna have your brains
smart girls give good brain
pregnant with a second brain growing inside
cursed with the plump roundness of the earth
i think about that all the time
and then he smirked and went offline.


----------



## little miss sometimes

he validated 
my every desperation
for a perfect moment
and then it passed
i was unable to replicate
the incredible weightless feeling
that was piercing right through me
like a euphoric pin through a hot air balloon
i kept trying to thank him
but it isn't a compliment, darling 
it's a curse.


----------



## little miss sometimes

the intp II

the intp wanted to jog with me in my roo suit
i said nah i'm right i'll jog in my pouch suit
so we did
like a puzzle pieces that clicked but did not fit
he kept asking me to email him but instead i write this
now he's either waiting for my reply
or he really doesn't care
we had lively curious adventures in the nuclear fog
i asked him why we have such a sick obsessive fetish with nuclear fogs
he said no we have a sick obsession with ourselves
i nodded and knew i only loved a shadow of him
that fell upon the foolishness of perception
he masturbates to pictures of his anima 
and calls it me
he did this ever since he was five years old
long long ago before it was ever me.


----------



## Dalien

Deep Rustle
by Dalien
10 May 2011

Ever so softly, a rustle breezes the wind
Coming in strong
Coming in steady
Quiet now...
Listen to the humming giving being
Slowing motion
Slowing moments
Be still now...
Cover of another time another place
Breathing low
Breathing even
Ever so softly, the wind breezes a rustle


----------



## little miss sometimes

innocuous octopus

Alberto Caeiro told me to write naturally
like the way a river flows
and the sky floats
or a stone holds the ground in place
but every time i do that
my thoughts fly right off the handle
quite unnaturally
meaningless shoes
gobbity jooblue moosh weiner
eet der omniyeti plip hom booner
glopenstropu automaplishbuut nietzum phlegm
opla goflum schlzooxiu naughter
it does not take talent to be an internet poet
all you need is a wisdom cavity of golden nuggets
tucked mischievously away
in the lochnessed recesses of your glowing brain
poison the well with radioactive fishing rods
before eating god for dinner
omnomnom eating god for dinner
three hearts, eight stringly limbs and a bodyhead in the gallows
i do not think of how i should be writing this
except for the very thought that i should not be thinking much about how im writing this
and it is because i can think so unnaturally
distorting every elegant instinct 
that i have been able to create the boring spectacle that is myself.


----------



## AussieChick

I am Loved
Ozziechick1966 
11/5/2011 or the 10/5 for those of you on the wrong side of the world

I am loved by many,
I cannot comprehend,
Why i am loved so,
What is it about me?,
That makes me loved,
To be held in the arms,
Of the one who loves me so,
And be told i am beautiful,
Why do i not believe it?
When i am loved this way
I am loved by those i have never met,
Why is this so,
Why am i loved,
I am loved,so i should just accept it,
I am loved,and i give love in return.

A bit corny i know.


----------



## little miss sometimes

@Surreal Snake
sorry for the thread spam i thought the thread was a public one for anyone to share their poetry. perhaps that was a sensotard moment on my part. i'm a noob here so yeah. i'll post other things in my own blog next time. and i'm not sure what you mean about 'press' i was just expressing some feelings. i tried to reply on your page but it wouldn't let me i don't have enough post counts blah.


----------



## Dalien

Weaving
by Dalien
10 May 2011

I stare at fingers twining
wrapping around a thread
An image of a shadow
I catch a shuttle slipping
weaving under and over
Wonder of who it is
I watch an arras clearing
windowing the depths
Fibers of a mind being
I stare at fingers twining
wrapping around a loom


----------



## Dalien

Missing Pencils
by Dalien
10 May 2011

A flame without a wick
I'm burning to the quick
No more songs singing
Colors inside my head
I lost the lead in my pencil
Have you seen it anywhere
Seems I have misplaced
Those dancing shoes of mine
I wonder if they will find me
A dime I am worth more
If only I could find my shoes
To sing the words again
Coloring my pages in shades
With many pencils full of lead


----------



## Surreal Snake

little miss sometimes said:


> @Surreal Snake
> sorry for the thread spam i thought the thread was a public one for anyone to share their poetry. perhaps that was a sensotard moment on my part. i'm a noob here so yeah. i'll post other things in my own blog next time. and i'm not sure what you mean about 'press' i was just expressing some feelings. i tried to reply on your page but it wouldn't let me i don't have enough post counts blah.




All good,you are welcome


----------



## inextricable

Surreal Snake said:


> All good,you are welcome


OOPS :shocked:

I'm so so sorry


----------



## Surreal Snake

inextricable said:


> OOPS :shocked:
> 
> I'm so so sorry


It is dropped.No worries.Kevin


----------



## bubbleboy

Hypernova

Our lives comprise the stars,
Those astral specks of light
Shedding faith from afar. 
For when their course is done,
And the pieces scatter 'bout,
Our being has just begun.
But when I yet too decay,
I hope it is my Pisces glow
That sets light the sky that day.


----------



## silmarillion

Eternal eternity making its way through
your soul
Throwing you out into
nonexisting time
Exploding minds into
black holes
Forcing you to elevate while crossing
the shifting line
The whole time


----------



## MJ Gray

*Anaconda Bridge
*(for Kevin)

I wanted to understand
where you stood, where you went,
and if you love me
in the pure, warm way
that I love you.

So I stood on Nietzsche's bridge
under Rilke's star
where everything is far
and long gone by - and I
was blinded by each
succinct supernova;
rocked
in moon-cradle crescents,
rolled
down dark marble hallways,
fucked
on god's phony chessboard,
and freed 
by purple unicorn kisses.

I wanted to understand
where you stood, so I stood
on Nietzsche's bridge with you.
The poet calls it true.
I am your friend, my friend.
I love you.
I do.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Us

there is no bad and good
only us

there is nothing to fear
only us

there are wings on wisdom
i gently lay me down to sleep

only us


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chocolate Skies

tell no lies
the truth says Boo!
knights of night
we break on thru

Oooo Yea....


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vanilla Skies

trials and tribulations
the member looks at 50
hey dudes
i wrap my thoughts
in chocolate blocks

locked up-knights move


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yep

not about sides
about me


----------



## Dalien

MJ Gray said:


> *Anaconda Bridge
> *(for Kevin)
> 
> I wanted to understand
> where you stood, where you went,
> and if you love me
> in the pure, warm way
> that I love you.
> 
> So I stood on Nietzsche's bridge
> under Rilke's star
> where everything is far
> and long gone by - and I
> was blinded by each
> succinct supernova;
> rocked
> in moon-cradle crescents,
> rolled
> down dark marble hallways,
> fucked
> on god's phony chessboard,
> and freed
> by purple unicorn kisses.
> 
> I wanted to understand
> where you stood, so I stood
> on Nietzsche's bridge with you.
> The poet calls it true.
> I am your friend, my friend.
> I love you.
> I do.


Beautiful!

PS Sorry couldn't wait for Kevin to read it...I just had to respond!


----------



## Dalien

Balance Me
by Dalien
12 May 2011

I sleep a million deaths
I wake a million lives
Balance 
Night and day
Either way
I wake a million deaths
I sleep a million lives 
Balance
Day and night
Either way
Dancing the shadows
Loving all that I am
Balancing me


----------



## Dalien

And I Write
by Dalien
12 May 2011

I write and I write
Till my pencil is no more
I pick up another
And I write some more

I fill page after page
Till the book is full filled
I pick up another
And I write some more

I form words of thought
Till the group makes sense 
I pick up another
And I write some more

I write and I write
Till my thoughts run dry
I pick up another
And I write some more


----------



## snail

*Percussion*

It is a blocked door,
with plenty of places to stay 
but nowhere to go.

Creeping out from the hard shade,
I tap rocks,
listening for the sounds 
the water would make,

if something moved inside,
with hands that bleed from knocking
and curl closed around their wounds.

The rich pay the rich.
I have no bread to break you.
The joyful laugh with the joyful.
And leave no smiles to share.

Forgive the void,
Forgive the inward breath,
the clutching of empty hands
against the open spaces.

Please forgive my envy;
It is mine
and it is yours if you can take it,
with its many sounds
to guide your ship against the stones
and suck away your nature.


----------



## Surreal Snake

MJ Gray said:


> *Anaconda Bridge
> *(for Kevin)
> 
> I wanted to understand
> where you stood, where you went,
> and if you love me
> in the pure, warm way
> that I love you.
> 
> So I stood on Nietzsche's bridge
> under Rilke's star
> where everything is far
> and long gone by - and I
> was blinded by each
> succinct supernova;
> rocked
> in moon-cradle crescents,
> rolled
> down dark marble hallways,
> fucked
> on god's phony chessboard,
> and freed
> by purple unicorn kisses.
> 
> I wanted to understand
> where you stood, so I stood
> on Nietzsche's bridge with you.
> The poet calls it true.
> I am your friend, my friend.
> I love you.
> I do.



I thought i was done with crying...I Love You Too+_*_+..Thank You M.J..My Friend


----------



## napoleon227

*The Wordsmith*
(for MJ)

She was a wordsmith, not a grandiloquent sesquipedalian
An artist, a builder. 
A woman, a terrestrial alien.
She weaved her words into grand tapestries of mental imagery
On her logocentric loom; 
From her verbal menagerie
They were her friends. They loved her, and her subtle eloquence,
A little dance, a little song. The chosen take flight.
Lexical benevolence.


----------



## Dalien

Backless Bench
by Dalien
12 May 2011

A bench sat middle on a green square
In the heart of a teeming city
Small enough for two
The only thing is no one would sit 
next to that lone girl with sad eyes
Day in and day out come what may
There she'd find that backless seat
empty
Pencil and paper made their way
beside her leg
A catbird would call flying
as a rabbit nibbled the clover leaf
Her eyes would drift watching
the world as it went by
People passed by without a care
not a wink of an eye or just a nod
Until one day that backless bench
was no longer there
Everyone who walked by
turned her way and said hi
That sad eyed girl sat right there 
against a tree
behind the bench-less spot
as squirrels chased around
and the sparrows sang above
Must have been something
about not having support 
that the world did not understand
She was no longer backless


----------



## little miss sometimes

believe all lies
ah comfortable
now follow the trail 
that leads 
to the very end
nothing left
but the unavoidable
nullifying carress


----------



## snail

When I walk out there someday, 
clear across the continent, 
tired and dirt-caked from the road, 
tanned and dusty in sweat-stained clothes, 
having slept on strange sidewalks
and spoken in strange accents,

will he love me then 
for all of the struggle
of wearing thin this patchwork skirt 
with holes in my boot soles
and tattered sleeves, 
a grass-stained cloak 
the leaves of several seasons
tangled in my hair? 

No, 
I know.
No,
but then, 
I never loved him for a reward. 
Heaven isn't about wanting to be there. 
The purpose of a race is not the painted line.
I just want my feet to hurt.


----------



## napoleon227

snail said:


> When I walk out there someday,
> clear across the continent,
> tired and dirt-caked from the road,
> tanned and dusty in sweat-stained clothes,
> having slept on strange sidewalks
> and spoken in strange accents,
> 
> will he love me then
> for all of the struggle
> of wearing thin this patchwork skirt
> with holes in my boot soles
> and tattered sleeves,
> a grass-stained cloak
> the leaves of several seasons
> tangled in my hair?
> 
> *No,
> I know.
> No,
> but then,
> I never loved him for a reward.
> Heaven isn't about wanting to be there.
> The purpose of a race is not the painted line.
> I just want my feet to hurt.*


This is really beautiful, Snail, especially the ending. Wow. I really liked this one. Sublime.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Poetry

words on wisdom
flap their wings
they silver the raven
psychic philosophers
knowing what they want

riddles esoteric vicarious
they hurt the most
words...
hades opens the free
thoughts keep rights

only way to be
talking about see
i walk up to zeus
we only see the truth
so caught up

in be


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fear

the reaper sings his tune
dont fear it..
i sing sublime songs
that wanting right

we are what we are
humanity rolls its marbles
they see with their bees
the silver cyclops

rips the truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

HolyDiver said:


> I am so glad to be an INFJ, when I read posts like these. Just started reading and I wanted to say that I really really enjoy Surreal Snake and snail's works!
> 
> 
> Feeling Warm?
> 
> 
> If you're feeling warm
> -Breathe
> your hoarse life.
> Phlogiston in a torrent,
> flickering pulse.
> With your head
> Strike the match
> 
> Burn.
> Away.


Hey there.Thanks.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Werewolf Sunday

the werewolf makes his bed
he reads in the thread
making his coffee
he drinks for free
i see..

wounded werewolves collect no fuss
hell aint no dust
in my rust
i climb my barbwire
hurts to my touch

my chains keep me free
bolted to much
that i adore
aint no more

we are the red ribbon
no more prize
about us
lets flap our wings

fly to the skies


----------



## Dalien

Delightful Kiss
by Dalien
14 May 2011

Good morning world
How the hell are ya
Speaking of hell
Why all the gloom and doom
Here we are now
Sitting typing reading thinking
Oh, now, there is a bad word
Thinking
How dare us do that deed
Why am I writing this
Well I read the words
And my intuition told me
That all these words 
Full of gloom and doom
Needed a good kiss of delight
Ahhh...now that is a good thought
Oh, now, there is a good word
Thought
Intuitions fruit
Good morning world
Hope you smiled 
for at least a moment
While reading this delightful kiss


PS This poem was in response to the posts ending with HolyDiver's first post.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Aries

she brings me back to see
hell yeah its me
i unchain my picket fence
the werewolf in sense
yeah baby

your the grip
my two cents
my friends...


----------



## MJ Gray

*Lost Stradivarius
*
I will set this
dark crystal, this resonating gem
up high
and make my world in your light.

And when you come,
I will loose this
butterfly brigade, this flutter
of lingual thrill against your lips.

I will sing this
stringed susurrus, this aria
against your palm. 
The Stradivari in me strains
to shape a peerless tune in you.

I will cry this
crescendo, this crashing peak
against your skin, and gasp you in,
and then again,
I will sob my sonata
of long-simmered innamorare,
inamorato,
when you come.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Radu

he crawls up the stairs
at warp speed
the scorpians sing the tune
they battle the wills of others
such a treat..


----------



## Dalien

Picking Up
by Dalien
14 May 2011

Yeah, I've been walking to work
It surely feels good to pick up my feet
I've made a couple of new dog friends
as I have gone along the way (seriously)
They began as acquaintances
barking along the entire fence
Now, they know me 
They stop and bark a welcoming tune
We converse and I smile
I swear they are smiling back at me
A little further down the street
A child holding a leash on a cat (seriously)
I was taken aback...A cat on a leash?
The cat didn't mind and neither did the child
Ah, well, that child and cat were climbing a tree
What a delightful way to be content
I miss not having a dog and cat of my own
Yet, down the street I don't need to own
All I have to do is pick up my feet
Picking up the world as I go


----------



## Dalien

Ribbons
by Dalien
14 May 2011

Ribbons floating whispering
Wrapping their way around
Entangling ever so quickly
Silken energies warming
Streaming ribbons afloat
Enveloping, dancing all that I am


----------



## Dalien

May I
by Dalien
14 May 2011

Been a long time
I don't know
Where to begin
All the steps
I want to dance
I am clumsy
Been a long time
Help me learn
May, I have this dance


----------



## bubbleboy

My friends share their words
Their deepest thoughts disguised
And I am grateful for them
For these poetic masks 
Carefully adorned
With the most heart-felt devices:
A few slithering ribbons of Rage
Glitter whose spectrum picks up its feet!
Dancing to light's tune of inspiration!
And all the others
With their clever shapes and colors.

My friends catch my eye
And it's only fair
With a few heart-felt devices
And thoughtful words of my own
I make my mask and catch theirs too...
A poetic thank you


----------



## Dalien

bubbleboy said:


> My friends share their words
> Their deepest thoughts disguised
> And I am grateful for them
> For these poetic masks
> Carefully adorned
> With the most heart-felt devices:
> A few slithering ribbons of Rage
> Glitter whose spectrum picks up its feet!
> Dancing to light's tune of inspiration!
> And all the others
> With their clever shapes and colors.
> 
> My friends catch my eye
> And it's only fair
> With a few heart-felt devices
> And thoughtful words of my own
> I try and catch theirs too...
> A poetic thank you


You're poetry is a beautiful heart!


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> You're poetry is a beautiful heart!


thank you! =)

...I honestly had the hardest time coming up with things that could adorn a mask though, and I've already edited the poem


----------



## Dalien

bubbleboy said:


> thank you! =)
> 
> ...I honestly had the hardest time coming up with things that could adorn a mask though, and I've already edited the poem


carefully adorned...this is just as it should be; it leaves something for the imagination of the reader from their perspective. Sometimes, my poems flow without any struggle. Other times, man, do they struggle!


----------



## bubbleboy

Wretched dreams
Or Freud suggests
Latent memories
Manifesting under closed eyes
They burst your defenses
With a prick of the unconscious
An acute reminder
Of the pain you've repressed
Still lurking in the closet


----------



## TxWolves

crops rot
vengeance falls
boils appear
fear is near
darkness smiles
swallowing

you are free


----------



## Surreal Snake

'Type

we write type
jung was right
agreement does not mean truth
the Sophists stare


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

*UnspokenDeeplyunderstood*

With eyes open the blinds are no longer closed the Time has spoken. But what has this all revealed, is this all a trick or is this what i really feel. is enlightenment just a gift or is it all just to real, with these words i kneel, with these tears i feel. You can call the Reaper but this grave has been sealed. Running out time just to make this world mine living for the purpose of the love i feel. I wont give you whats mine but believe me the words are real, my depth is not a perception but the insight i reveal. unspoken and deeply understood is how i feel.

Not Done yet but imo too good to conceal


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Storm

hurricanes arrive with the darkness
type 6 comes and hard
the rain flies with the skies
blackness still in zero

earths bowels bubble the feces
it spills forth in volcanoes
burping the rushing fluid
it squirts it squirts

spilling forth the true north
the forest lean to the left
lean to the sight
of who is right

the ants run underground
molasses moths break free
from you and me
the cocoon see

we walk on frozen ground
winter my newest enemy
season is my reason
i follow golden zeus

we all want the truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Tests

they keep coming
you will hear
when i hear
enough

decide


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunflowers

sway to and fro
they dance in the seas
their tongues spit their seeds
thru the breeze

saw you in the fields
i paint my face yellow
i plant myself with you
only you are true

we need no words
sunflower tongues lick my hair
we kiss sunny skies
no lies

wounded werewolves run thru my fields
i stay vertical blinded by shine
what a rhyme
we sway to and fro

lets go


----------



## Surreal Snake

300

they hold them at the pass
caped crusaders bleed seeds
before the hour of need
they kill yeah they plant
that seed

300 prey on galleons of sea
the capes hide their burning feed
blood licks the wounded tree
only you and me
are free


----------



## snail

*I lose*

The cave between my ribs fills with
leather wings and vibrating ears,
straining to guess the invisible shapes
of everything too dark to see,
with tightly stitched darts pinching parts away,
needles and threads, 
stretching like layers of skin,
leaving no freedom to flap.

Words, words, words,
the fear of talking to strangers,
hello hollow hi.
Who are you?
Why are you
here?
I'm supposed to ask you,
"will you buy?"
and count the change,

but nothing changes.
I can guess your favorite color
or the size of your forehead,
without touching anything.

All I can think about is
how many scrabble tiles it would take
to get to the center of the tootsie pop without biting,
and whether an eight-letter word containing q or z
could win.

I could give you
BEZIQUES, CAZIQUES, MEZQUITS,
touching two triple word scores at once 
if you set the other letters up just right
and left an opening for me to fill.
Oh love me, love me, please.
I will stare at tight rows of compound two-tile closed plays,
waiting for the right letters,
keeping only what I need.
I will play your game
any way you say.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nietzschean Hockey

nietz passes to sartre
voltaire body checks kant
hegel plays defense
jung shoots..
He Scoresssssssss!

dali plays ball hockey on the mOOn
klimt in net chagall shoots
kahlo blocks the shot
damn she gets it in the ankle
helped to the dressing room

sexton plays lacrosse
she passes to cohen
plath dekes rand
shoot that damn ball
she scoresssssssss!

schopenhauer plays first string
wagner starts his tune
fromm his memory
vonnegut laughs in his cave
truth a solid player


----------



## TxWolves

Surreal Snake said:


> Nietzschean Hockey
> 
> nietz passes to sartre
> voltaire body checks kant
> hegel plays defense
> jung shoots..
> He Scoresssssssss!
> 
> dali plays ball hockey on the mOOn
> klimt in net chagall shoots
> kahlo blocks the shot
> damn she gets it in the ankle
> helped to the dressing room
> 
> sexton plays lacrosse
> she passes to cohen
> plath dekes rand
> shoot that damn ball
> she scoresssssssss!
> 
> schopenhauer plays first string
> wagner starts his tune
> fromm his memory
> vonnegut laughs in his cave
> truth a solid player


I really liked this.. I felt like I was on a train passing events wishing I could have seen more. Excellent!


----------



## Surreal Snake

TxWolves said:


> I really liked this.. I felt like I was on a train passing events wishing I could have seen more. Excellent!





Thanks Bro


----------



## TxWolves

I spoke one word
The words fell out
Here it was on the floor
Flat where it laid.

I grabbed the thought
Thinking I could grasp
A hold of it tightly

I was here.


----------



## snail

s
i
l
e
n
c
e

eases itself cautiously between us,
trying to get comfortable,
pleading to express itself 
without the inevitable interruption
of an awkward sound,

which feels compelled to butt in
the moment insecurity whispers
"you must always have something to say, 
and noises to force from your mouth,"

even when your meanings aren't in words;
even when you feel invaded.
You are not allowed
to not be loud.

Silence is a private territory,
a still pool,
an obscene reflection,
something sweet and rude,

the unwanted comfort of release
between the beats that force the flow.
It is the space that lets us hear,
what lies unspoken in our souls.


----------



## HolyDiver

Looking Crosswise

When I was five
Looking up at the sky
I could see swimmers in my eyes.

Mother said looking crosswise
will make you blind.

For then I could not help it,
poking them all the time
green and misty sparklings
moving shapes kept whizzing by.

I don't know why I keep on like this.
Someday I'll read my mind.
Mother said looking crosswise
will make you blind.


----------



## MJ Gray

*Thaw*

It's that I live in Winter,
and when I think of warmth
I conjure only steaming snowflakes
in the pale blanch of dawn.

Cold makes me clumsy.
I touch with frigid fingers,
and kiss with lips
long gone numb. I am dumb
with inclement tongue, boreal breath
and polar lungs.

What is warm?
I have forgotten, ah, forgotten.
Did Summer ever spring in me?
I have shivered sickly
and eyed the feast
and starved for sun.


----------



## HolyDiver

MJ Gray said:


> *Thaw*
> 
> It's that I live in Winter,
> and when I think of warmth
> I conjure only steaming snowflakes
> in the pale blanch of dawn.
> 
> Cold makes me clumsy.
> I touch with frigid fingers,
> and kiss with lips
> long gone numb. I am dumb
> with inclement tongue, boreal breath
> and polar lungs.
> 
> What is warm?
> I have forgotten, ah, forgotten.
> Did Summer ever spring in me?
> I have shivered sickly
> and eyed the feast
> and starved for sun.


I was gonna get all proper with this. It's beautiful.


----------



## HolyDiver

Veggies

Let the worms have their sour meal.
Vermin rejoice, your food is near!
I call you to feast on this hour;
Man is done, his hate has come.
Sauce has spilled.
Come, get your fill.
The gate is fallen, the fast is over.
Not to worry, it will not squirm.
Sharing is simple, eat your fill.
Rotten, stupid, jelly-like meat.
Friends, family, and strangers too.
People denied us room to move.
But it's all here, good victuals go 'round.
And then we'll setup our own town.
Would you please pass the brain?


----------



## Dalien

Firmly Planted
Dalien
15 May 2011

A field strewn of seeds firmly planted
Delightful yellows greens whites browns
Sitting on a fallen tree at the edge of woods
Dipping bare feet in as if it were water
Toes swaying green grass and buttercups
Lost in the moments no words spoken
Rising up standing on tender feet planted
Hands reach entwining without knowing
They walk together as if floating on water
A field strewn of seeds firmly planted


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the stars melt down on truth
so aloof


----------



## Dalien

Scared
by Dalien
15 May 2011

How does one write a love poem
without the word love in it
is beyond my clumsy knowledge
Fingers are typing quickly slow
landing on backspace not moving
running along again caught up
Good grief I'm feeling scared
of letting go of myself what if
a jumbled mix of excitement
I'm going in deep and strong
putting my heart on my sleeve
I believe we will wear them for us


----------



## Dalien

Hey You

Being scared doesn't mean
not doing

May, I have this dance


----------



## bubbleboy

This was so fun to write =)

May Day May Day!
Your sky a drab bouquet 
of cloudy shades of gray
Normally I'd feel a little gray myself
On an afternoon like this
But I actually feel quite okay!
Because the birds are still chirpin'
And the flowers still bloomin'
And I too wish to play
On such a beautiful May Day!


----------



## camus11

*Under the Depths of Our Own Myopia*

Sirens ring off in the distance
As American Robocops march down Vietnam Avenue
Knocking down fine statues of King George the Zeppelin man
Wheeling inside the promontory of the British parliament
Karl Marx smokes weed with Noam Chomsky while discussing the finer points of cosmetic revolution
Ernesto Che Guevara drives a sea-shore taxi every morning at the Brigham Young Deli which serves clients of Lord Xenu only
Radioactive Nazis dogfight with paraplegic Soviets in Trafalgar Square and inside Westminster's heart
Phil Ochs and Eugene Debs cover Dylan's early music with a skiffle board and a xylophone
Krushchev battles Puff the Magic Dragon with gay wizard Ronald Reagan as the Reefer Madness takes Ladybird Johnson by storm
Tom Cruise purchases an inflatable blow-up doll of himself as L. Ron Hubbard comes back to life
Jimi Hendrix and Ron Paul smash their guitars on their heads as the libertarian hipsters burn their ballots
John Lennon and Edgar Allan Poe dance to the songs of the Walrus whose real name is Romney
Dead Can Dance conquers the universe with Lisa Gerrard's emotive screams and Brendan Perry's structured allusions
The sun is whiting out due to George Bush's declaration of war on himself
Dick Cheney is rabid and he will kill us all!
Osama bin Laden is dead and so is his murderer
For the murderer was the victim
Bleeding hearts and artists make their stand while the
Scandinavian cookie monsters hunger for brains
Michael Jackson's silhouette twirls sunshine onto Willy Wonka's chocolate factory as Mr. Slugworth cackles with delight
Gene Wilder lays to waste in a prison of his own making the prison where Andy Warhol was Andy Warholized
Neil Young ran for as long as he might but the revolution caught up to him in the end
Leading to Graham Nash speaking a eulogy as Stephen Stills and David Crosby carried the ancient dusty coffin into a cavern of past martyrs of Free Radio Albemuth
Bill Maher ridicules insane futurists who hail the second coming of Donald Trump's Rickenbacker popcorn maker
Sarah Palin endorses the drawing and quartering of deviant chickens
Bugsy Siegel chirps and dies within the Hotel
John F. Kennedy slips and falls on a discarded Cuban missile wrapping and concussed America's Head of State against the barrels of Nixon's electoral machine guns
Jack Ruby impaled himself on his own money as Lyndon Baines Johnson ordered his bankruptcy
John Mitchell joined the White House on a cold winter's day
As cold as the darkness within Nixon's soul
Papier-mâché bombs clatter in Laos, Saigon and Pyongyang as Nixon raises the threat level to Defcon Three Thousand
And there but for fortune, cried the bankers who sold out on inlaid inheritances
Soup-sniffers crowd the government demanding free-bees for a nation of free bees
Reagan sends out long-legged hipsters to destroy the cheese bagel from within because they said it was a Communist Cheese Danish

LÀ-BAS!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Devils

hey you
hey ME


----------



## Surreal Snake

Purple VelveT

i wear it on my cape
spartan red
it hides true colours
i see you

I Do


----------



## Surreal Snake

Choice

yes we all make our crypt
i fold the sheets
i make my bed
the pine has risen

i cross my eyelids
i speak for thee
hell yeah..
truth will set you free

its me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Forever

a looooooong time
get out get out
wherever you are
i shoot that star

the blood leaks from it
the silver falls on me
gee gee gee gee
i bathe myself in bach

johann sits with thee
the tunes in your head
yes they are fed
by freeeeeee

let me be


----------



## Surreal Snake

I keep Here

the rhymes
them them them
they are being fed
flee flee flee flee
the four is me

i see


----------



## Surreal Snake

My System

i keep for thee
Ja i see
the way it should be
i sit with silence

it frees me
shakes my hand
yeah we make a band
the worthy we shall see

we sail that broken egg
the dolphins around town
tiger shark is me
my marbles i see

i jump in the sea
they carry me
yeah man
only way i be

the killers around sound
werewolves are gee
come lets play
no problem

just say
i want to be your friend
but at no end
you try to defend

I End


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i want to be free
its you and me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

no worries
do the right thing

let it be..

Me


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

*Unspoken*

As i sit and wait, my thoughts, they cluelessly circulate; consumed by confusion, 
overcome from an answer missing; am i just fake?living to accommodate has broken my fate;
an unknown pandemonium deep inside, calling for help, please hear my cries; 
obvious they've been heard, but swept away thus bottled inside; crying in fear,
pouring tears, whom I've entrusted always present, but always given their thoughts of resentment;
you cant understand my relentless fear, the pain turns into consolidation, feelings of life is wasted;
reaching out to grasp some hope, arms flailing, i sink further, i don't float; i need a reason for this wall,
someone just break it,im broken in all; unsolvable pain, defined in two notions; please someone hear my "unspoken emotion".


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

*Deeply Understood*

Leave me here the end is near... unbound i will fly today leaving behind the strings of this pain, the cries and, the days wen I'd just walk away. The light is not in my sight the answer is near, entrusted with this weight of something great the depth unreal to describe surreal. So leave me here and walk away you'll find me on cloud nine writing away shedding these tears like words that smear, gazing upon the stars searching for a sign, Leave me Here this self destruction to spontaneous to near a reason you'll fear , Leave me here and walk away the life's been written away in which ink nor lead may be fit to describe what only blood has spilled and shown the way, Fear is not apart of me the tears will wash away the silence that tranquillizes me will die today. from the depth of souls from beyond the darkness and more my strength will find its way, Leave me here to Lie this way i shall see the light some day. The preparation has been started, Alone I'll stand Alone i Plan hiding beneath the Lies and Cry's perfectly shrouding Demise. Like a Faint glimmer of light i allow the Darkness to hide away, Defeat has already been settled the Victory of it all unseen and prophesied So Leave me here to Live this way The end is Near and i will not fear....


----------



## Lycrester

The Kiss of Lucifer

Most beautiful amongst the fallen.
Have no fear.
But even smiles can lie.
Clinging to featherless wings.
Skin burns,blisters,pop!
Have to abandon hope...
Faith?
He wants it all not willing to ask.
He takes.
Gorging on helpness.
Surrender to sin.


----------



## camus11

*The Sun is Rising, the Clouds Unfold*

*This was inspired by Dead Can Dance's "Saffron" played during their 2005 world tour, later renamed "Babylon" on Brendan Perry's album Ark.*

The sun is rising the clouds unfold
As the new day begins to break the dawn
The rivers flowing with the blood of memories
Banks are sown with the lies untold

Stories of silence are continually told
Trust of peoples’ fails to hold
Droves of candles spill the night
Flights of sadness careen out of sight

A million armies, a million men
Who do not want to go to war again
They sit in their bunkers proselytizing peace
In wait for the day when all war does cease

American virtues, American lies
Clusters of fighter jets rip through the skies
President’s orders delivered and read
By next day’s light they’re already dead

Bush, Obama, wrapped with hate
Their odious war lust insatiate
Now the people begin to see
They are their own democracy

Night has fallen upon the fields
And the propaganda we use as shields
Love and innocence are rendered blind
Hate and fear overtake our minds

Death machines spread throughout the land
Children’s toys left in the sand
Smiling liars play their game
Black or white, they’re all the same

Listen to the sound within
There is no such thing as sin
We are one with everything
What need have we for prince or king?

Nature draws to her full height
An end to all these wars we fight
The resurrection of humanity
The end of selfish vanity

The choice is in our very hands
If we would but understand
We could set the whole world free
And it all begins with you and me.


----------



## Dalien

Bagging It
by Dalien
15 May 2011

Two orange juices in this bag
Broccoli, carrots, lettuce, corn
slipping all together yet another
Amazed sweet two year old girl
watching the veggies disappear
Steamed shrimp spicy dinner
just one of this town's usual fair
Triple Winner scratch offs at door
all money children cancer foundation
Marshmallows, grahams, chocolate
all to its' self special s'more bag
Hey, can I come to your house
Sure smiling crosses the face
Coca Cola and bottled water
double bag it please thank you
Cashier remarks someone smells good
Well dressed 60ish twinkling eyed gent 
blushes 60ish lady “she does”
Match made in a grocery store
First speaking meeting by chance
daughter watches closely smiling
Cart is full off the two ladies go
Baggers asks each customer
Need help getting that to your car
No thank you we will be fine
Steaks stacked and packed 
one full double bag this for sure
Single bottled specialty waters
lay them down don't roll around
There goes those twinkling eyes
rolling that grocery cart on by
Look up wow! this store is packed
Ten lines going and baggers all
the usual there extras are pulled
one from deli, grocery, porter, meats
All in a day's crazy rhythmic work
Touching a piece of many lives
Man, who wouldn't love this store


----------



## snail

Secure 
would mean
never wondering if 
choosing the wrong words might 
lead to *the sudde*n silen*ce of alo*neness.
The fish rip*ped from the se*a *chokes on its* own maw.
Secure is neve*r hiding the hurt parts for fear of b*eing a burden,
never crying your *pillow soggy from the icy weight of* his indifference,
never worry*ing "If he really knew me, would he l*eave me?"
or holding *back because you couldn't hand*le being 
sud*denly abandoned after bondi*ng. 
*Secure would mean never
choosing carefully how 
much you should
risk revealing,
just in *
c*as*e.​


----------



## Surreal Snake

Example

i have challenged everything
my pain in me
i will not destroy C

its me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

Father
we both here the truth
money your god
i thought it was you

yes you know me true 
i know the 
you tell the truth
hey i destroy me

i want to believe


----------



## Dalien

The Case
by Dalien
16 May 2011

It sits by a desk unopened
Well now that's a story
Hands gingerly touch cloth
When moments are confused
Fingers pry lid upward
Just a very silent swoosh
Pieces lay chaotic fashion
Thoughts falling just in case
Needing a rooting through
Sifting at random fingers
Landing on a wrinkled slip
Encasing a deep sense of truth
Love is the beauty in us all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Surrender

I surrender my Will
to me.
You are cruel father
your son i no longer see.

Expectations always key
not me.
Your money overflows your pocketbook
I get what i need,not what i want.

You buried me the pain i see
all me.
I strike at what is wrong
the rage all in me.

I want to be free,
not about you.
Your hatred of monopoly
is just part of me.

I deserve the truth,comes from me.
I learn my lies thru your Skies.
Father....
You say you wish i was never born.

I understand your scorn.
Blinded by money,
it nearly ruined me.
I am strong..

Your shit is gone.
Father the horror i see
Keep your money.
I place it in the tomb.

The Artist i try to be
cause only then free.
I see in my mirrors
the bees look at thee.

Father yes son
i want to love you.
We can still be..
Love,Love,Love and Love

I Do.Your Son..Me.


----------



## Dalien

Ache
by Dalien
16 May 2011

Ache is so deep
Almost drowning
No way will I sink below

Ache is my fray
Never ending
No way will I stop belief

Ache is my heart
Always tearing
No way will I stop loving


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anais Nin

anais wakes up the bud
she is chained to its petals
kicking and screaming
she breaks one wall

the sunshine sets her free
from the pain we gain
she raises up the flower
its tongue blinks her clean

pushing her out she falls to the forest floor
ooo sweet anais where are you
locked up petal love
i pick up my flower and kiss 

she awakens from her dream
venus flytraps have been bound
i open closed petals
release her from our love

picking up beauty
she sets her free
nin oo nin
nothing wrong with been

please come back to me
wherever you may see
licking sunshine with her tongue
she kisses the key

passes to me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i exit the zoo
father been so blue
live for me
i set free


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Mountain

i climb that guarded range
thousands of footprints
i walk thru the pass
the winter guarding me

it sets me free
can only be me
climbing the cliffs of over
i ascend to the top

dont ever stop
my rope carries me
talk to the tree
they set free

he hands me his limb
i might live again
may the gods carry me
feel kind of free

i believe my marbles roll away
but thats ok
i buy my silver bearings
following gee

i have to be free


----------



## Surreal Snake

Two and Two

makes me and you
we walk that garden path
the roses blow their noses
raindrops follow dew

it was me and you
i tell you true
the pain my gain
i hope you are swell

been going thru hell
yes i dwell
the garden accepts me
i sit and be


----------



## Surreal Snake

Strife

been apart of my life
i put up a fight
do whats right
my strife


----------



## Surreal Snake

Artists

the piano eats my grief
gives me some peace
the painters shake and see
that artists never free

how we handle the rush
incense steams the sea
swimming in you and me
yeah i want to be

we wake up start the work
yes we can be jerks
aint about what you see
this is about me

so judgement sets me free
only way to be
pull your crossbow
fire that thing

the artist usually see
all the animosity
from we..
our own worst enemy

hell we see


----------



## Surreal Snake

1212

2112
the year maybe free
we shall wait and see
plenty of life
lets do it right

yes the numbers switch downtown
the frowns all around
only way some see
aint you and me

i walked my wounded pebbled path
i scratch the skies and say bye bye
my will follows the true of blue
they only come out at night how do

i watch my stars behind my bars
the key i pass to truth
as a youth i learn spelling truth
the dictionary always sees

1212 turns to any number
we need to be free
yeah you and me
i put love in my glove

so as i say these words to you
i tell you tell you tell you blue
i do i do i do i do i do
the seas breeze carries me

we have to be free
only way i see
silver supernovas show me truth
not up or down

they're all around


----------



## HolyDiver

"i believe my marbles roll away
but thats ok"

excellent. great and good all of these.

thanks Surreal Snake!


----------



## MJ Gray

Surreal Snake said:


> 1212
> 
> 2112
> the year maybe free
> we shall wait and see
> plenty of life
> lets do it right
> 
> yes the numbers switch downtown
> the frowns all around
> only way some see
> aint you and me
> 
> i walked my wounded pebbled path
> i scratch the skies and say bye bye
> my will follows the true of blue
> they only come out at night how do
> 
> i watch my stars behind my bars
> the key i pass to truth
> as a youth i learn spelling truth
> the dictionary always sees
> 
> 1212 turns to any number
> we need to be free
> yeah you and me
> i put love in my glove
> 
> so as i say these words to you
> i tell you tell you tell you blue
> i do i do i do i do i do
> the seas breeze carries me
> 
> we have to be free
> only way i see
> silver supernovas show me truth
> not up or down
> 
> they're all around


I love this .... especially 'the seas breeze' and 'silver supernovas'  xo


----------



## HolyDiver

4 stars


mumble to me
again
how smart you are

and I'll put:
a medal on you
4 stars

thank the day
there is a night
you can't breathe
rum fire in my eye


----------



## HolyDiver

Horseshoe

All the thunder knows
is how to hammer the hills
Blacksmith strikes a chord
Squeals measured steel
Nothing came before
this moment
considerate before the strike
without breath
a past cannot live
in a horseshoe.


----------



## snail

*Writer's Block*

Blank-minded, eyes closed,
I wait for the muse to sing
anything at all.

The shrill chirp of her
bird-flute voice pronounces the
syllables aloud.

It sounds like colors
rather than sheet music dots,
exploding like rhymes.

"Say this thing you feel,"
she says with cannons blasting,
"Tell me what you feel."

"There are always words,
even when you don't know them."
Her gaze drinks my breath.

I search the ceiling.
"No, there are no words for this."
I stare at the floor.

"Tell me anyway."
Her urgent demand pierces,
forcing me inward.

"There is nothing here."
My tongue glares through my closed teeth,
"Just leave me alone."


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shadows

they walk away and stay
the wizard rolls his marbles
he sends to all groups
keep the keep

look to silver skies
werewolf clouds
hold the clubs
i send my cards to truth

they walk and talk the four of diamonds
it melts creation
that blackness complete
send the lunchbox

the eye in our sky
cyclops sits in silver
power and chords
power and chords

The Wizard


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ribbons

my ribbons fly in purple skies
we all search for shadows
the premise complete
snakes snakes snakes snakes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Karma

she scrambles my eggs
feeds my dog
gets my ketchup
i pour you on my cereal

she wakes me up
fills my empty cup
the dealer of cards
royal flush

we drive in her car
eat at her deli
i take some to go
rap that shit up
i bake my mistake

Karma


----------



## Dalien

Believe
by Dalien
17 May 2011

To hell with hell I say
Life is all about choices
It's yours it's mine it belongs to all
For the taking, mind you this
If you want to
Breath fire... breath it sweet
Dance circles... dance 'em complete
Sing lyrics... sing out strong
Thunder feet... thunder by rhythm
Color words... color with rainbows
Stare thoughts... express it gently
Dream deep... dream them tenderly
Love being... love 'em everywhere
Choose to believe
Believe in worth with all your might
Take your hands pick it up lovingly
It's yours it's mine it belongs to all


----------



## sea cucumber

*I could Drive an INFJ *

I could drive an INFJ! Roar!

I could drive an INFJ! Up the wall!

I could drive an INFJ! Over the edge!

I could drive an INFJ! With a 9 iron!

I could drive an INFJ! To get therapy, and help them "man" up!

I could drive an INFJ! On a lazy Saturday afternoon drive through the countryside!

I could drive an INFJ! Hard! Double-Roar!

I could drive an INFJ! Into my arms! 

I could drive an INFJ! Into my bedroom! 

I could drive an INFJ! Into my mattress! 

I could drive an INFJ! To the chapel to get wed! 

I could drive an INFJ! To the hospital to have my babies! 

I could drive an INFJ! Mad. Every day. For the rest of our lives together. 

By @Epimer


----------



## Dalien

Backless Bench II
by Dalien
17 May 2011

Sad eyes watching the world go by
Squirrels resting side to side
She sat there against that tree
Thinking in her dreaming
Hands searching beside her
Fumbling for pencil and paper
Words fell running throughout
almost tripping
People bumped into each other
Staring with wonder
Trying to catch her sad eyes
Never had they seen this sight
She gave no mind nor eyes
Only for the pages before her
busy
Bluejays hopping branches
Warnings rang softly protecting
Everyone who chose to stay in place
Waited patiently for those eyes
A bench is nothing more than that
just sitting
No matter a backless one or not
Ground was far more comfortable
Dream reality can be touched
Picking up feet keeping even pace
Sad eyes rising up high with a shine
A nod of her head and a wink 
those eyes smiled 
oh, and, how they smiled
Sparrows began singing strong
She was never backless


----------



## Dalien

A Gift
by Dalien
17 May 2011

A hand softly touching shoulder
A kiss firmly planted on cheek
tender
Whether needed or not this one
may be just the one not forgotten
memory
A smile deep of eyes shinning
A loving laugh touching of heart
comfort
Whether accepted or not this one
may be just the one for someday
My gift to you


----------



## Dalien

Dancing Ribbons
by Dalien
17 May 2011

Bound ribbons hanging...

She picked up her pace
Swirling ribbons around
Dancing swaying sound

She picked up her face
Flying colors abound
Racing playing astound

She danced up her pace
Wisping lyrics newfound
Skipping laughing profound

She waltzed up to race
Grasping ribbons unwound
Dancing twirling around

Unbound ribbons dancing


----------



## Surreal Snake

Prometheus

he steals the gods fire
and gives it to us
he falls from the heavens
becoming~just becoming

walking around town
he has a frown
seeing what he cannot believe
he has found humanity

prometheus has his faults
he hides in platos cave
nietzsche accepts first
he did give them fire

the flames of creation
men and women follow rubies
the individual sees truth
but it depends how they see it

sartre observes the man
he did not think that he would be
just that a man
hello there says Prometheus

acceptance invites him inside
the door stays open for truth
they all shake hands
nice to meet you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spiders

they make their webs from silk
crossing their eyes they wave bye bye
the monsters all there
they get their share

truth or dare


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> Prometheus
> 
> he steals the gods fire
> and gives it to us
> he falls from the heavens
> becoming~just becoming
> 
> walking around town
> he has a frown
> seeing what he cannot believe
> he has found humanity
> 
> prometheus has his faults
> he hides in platos cave
> nietzsche accepts first
> he did give them fire
> 
> the flames of creation
> men and women follow rubies
> the individual sees truth
> but it depends how they see it
> 
> sartre observes the man
> he did not think that he would be
> just that a man
> hello there says Prometheus
> 
> acceptance invites him inside
> the door stays open for truth
> they all shake hands
> nice to meet you


This one makes me just want to say...Well, Prometheus, it's nice to meet you too! :happy::laughing::happy:


----------



## bubbleboy

This is inspired somewhat by Frankenstein which I just started reading yesterday =)

The Experiment

I once held a firm belief
In the theory
That I be
And have always been
Composed entirely of love.
But recent science suggest
This not be so!
For if it be true,
Then once robbed 
Of the precious element
I'd once attributed my entirety,
Thus should I theoretically
Cease to exist...

Yet here I am.


----------



## Dalien

bubbleboy said:


> This is inspired somewhat by Frankenstein which I just started reading yesterday =)
> 
> The Experiment
> 
> I once held a firm belief
> In the theory
> That I be
> And have always been
> Composed entirely of love.
> But recent science suggest
> This not be so!
> For if this be true,
> Then once robbed
> Of the precious element
> I'd once attributed my entirety to,
> Thus should I theoretically
> Cease to exist...
> Yet here I am.


I love your poem! 


So, there you are
Love is yours
to keep and release
So, there you will be


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> I love your poem!
> 
> 
> So, there you are
> Love is yours
> to keep and release
> So, there you will be


I like that! Where is it from? I'm going to be thoroughly embarrassed if it's frankenstein =(


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> This one makes me just want to say...Well, Prometheus, it's nice to meet you too! :happy::laughing::happy:


Lol it ain't me Bubbles+_*_+Thank's Hun


----------



## Dalien

Dalien said:


> I love your poem!
> 
> 
> So, there you are
> Love is yours
> to keep and release
> So, there you will be





bubbleboy said:


> I like that! Where is it from? I'm going to be thoroughly embarrassed if it's frankenstein =(


=) I just wrote it right after I read your poem! Shelley should have added it to Frankenstein?!?! lol
Now, it has a title! 

Love Is There
by Dalien
17 May 2011

So, there you are
Love is yours
to keep and release
So, there you will be


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> Lol it ain't me Bubbles+_*_+Thank's Hun


Geeeeesh! Take away all the fun! lol It's still nice to meet you! lmao


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i do have issues
i walk my plank


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> =) I just wrote it right after I read your poem! Shelley should have added it to Frankenstein?!?! lol
> Now, it has a title!
> 
> Love Is There
> by Dalien
> 17 May 2011
> 
> So, there you are
> Love is yours
> to keep and release
> So, there you will be


=)))))) I like it very much. 

I'm thinking about adding "Composed entirely of me." as a last line to mine but I'm unsure if I like it yet. I must ponder!


----------



## bubbleboy

Truth be truth
And nothing more
Lies be illusions
Naive adore

I know little of truth
I do confess
But preaching claim
Is against my nature
To acquiesce


----------



## Surreal Snake

There is an "Attachment"on our Thread here..Curious who added it?Kevin


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> There is an "Attachment"on our Thread here..Curious who added it?Kevin


Weird...I just looked. I didn't see a pic or anything other than Joan.jpg. Who the heck is Joan?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Weird...I just looked. I didn't see a pic or anything other than Joan.jpg. Who the heck is Joan?




Click on it some picture comes up...Weird


----------



## bigtex1989

Paranoid

A man is watching me from afar
I'm told I am crazy
I drown my sorrows with alcohol
And go back to my daisies

A man is watching me closer now
No one will believe me
I go about my normal things
And live as I am, and am as I be

A man is watching closer still
No one will pay me any heed
I stay indoors now wanting none
And sit and drink only mead

A man is watching next to me
No one left to save me
He got them all and now my turn
Why couldn't they just see?


----------



## bubbleboy

bigtex1989 said:


> Paranoid
> 
> A man is watching me from afar
> I'm told I am crazy
> I drown my sorrows with alcohol
> And go back to my daisies
> 
> A man is watching me closer now
> No one will believe me
> I go about my normal things
> And live as I am, and am as I be
> 
> A man is watching closer still
> No one will pay me any heed
> I stay indoors now wanting none
> And sit and drink only mead
> 
> A man is watching next to me
> No one left to save me
> He got them all and now my turn
> Why couldn't they just see?


This is great! reminds me of my paranoid self =)


----------



## Dalien

bigtex1989 said:


> Paranoid
> 
> A man is watching me from afar
> I'm told I am crazy
> I drown my sorrows with alcohol
> And go back to my daisies
> 
> A man is watching me closer now
> No one will believe me
> I go about my normal things
> And live as I am, and am as I be
> 
> A man is watching closer still
> No one will pay me any heed
> I stay indoors now wanting none
> And sit and drink only mead
> 
> A man is watching next to me
> No one left to save me
> He got them all and now my turn
> Why couldn't they just see?


Damn, BigTex, you disappear and come back in with one hell of a poem!


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> Click on it some picture comes up...Weird


Looks like two different pics put together. Trying to imagine why this pic was attached here. I have a heck of an imagination, but this is beyond me!


----------



## snail

*Some things never change*

Wishing through windshields, 
unable to distinguish, 
stars from satellites
floating in the sky,
I leaned back against my seat. 
When she asked, I lied. 

I blame the ticklish 
vampire bats that fluttered in 
my lungs, or my previous
caution from the way
every other word
seemed to end in syllables
sounding like his name.

Maybe my brother's
"If you tell it won't come true"
was the real reason
I made up code words
for my most cherished secrets
and hid them away.


----------



## bigtex1989

Dalien said:


> Damn, BigTex, you disappear and come back in with one hell of a poem!


I had to make my comeback worth me coming back! ;D


----------



## Dalien

cvickery01 said:


> Surreal is a fake


That is just totally nuts! And who are you? You might as well just go on your way out of here. You are not being very nice at all! If you want to write a poem, write one. Other than that, don't bother with your ugly slander. No one here will believe it anyhow!


----------



## bigtex1989

cvickery01 said:


> Surreal is a fake


EDIT: at being fake. 

I think you just missed that part . Typos can be a bitch.


----------



## Hastings

a burning bicycle
why won't you lend me one?
the one I had
fell down the stairs


----------



## HolyDiver

cactus_waltz said:


> a burning bicycle
> why won't you lend me one?
> the one I had
> fell down the stairs


incredible!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bounce

i bounce on that board
entering the water
i go dolphin there


----------



## HolyDiver

Catatonia

Catatonia is a country
where the worms and weevils dwell
your passage isn't noted
and the soil will never tell

a place you were
and again will be
conundrum springs eternally


----------



## sea cucumber

Pretty broken colours


My broken foot has the colours of pain 
*Black* and *blue* an in a pink castthe colours of my broken heart 
*red* it bleeds and 
*balck* casting of shadows
we all brake
all our parts
all part have pretty colours
all our part will mend
we shall regard of the beuity of thier pretty colours

inspired by my broken foot
By sea cucmber


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Order

reaching point
yeah some do not listen
we make our own choices


----------



## sea cucumber

cactus_waltz said:


> a burning bicycle
> why won't you lend me one?
> the one I had
> fell down the stairs


*bike poems*
I want to ride my bycicle
I want to ride my bike
I want to do a pretty scenic mountain ride
and ride around the scentic way 
though my hilly mountain life!

Ding -a - ling!!!


----------



## Hastings

Ding-a-ling, indeed!


----------



## Surreal Snake

CrystalBall(Request:MuChApArAdOx)

the crystalball makes her own wishes
she looks in her eyes
and watches the skies
the sun brings down the truth

she rubs the splintered crystal
trying to find herself
she struggles the colors
sustenance she be

she looks for identity
all locked up in truth
her pain a gift from thee
it makes her see

the crystalball tries to know 
she puts the pieces together
one by one
she sees the sun

they only come out with sight


----------



## MJ Gray

*Photosynthesis

*A strong, steady dawn,
touching the bud in its timidity,
creates a flushed, swollen rose
bright with dew.

I sample the seeping rain
as the first blush fades.
Unashamed, I think - how sweet
the seethe of life is.

And you shone,
my inseminating sun;
seeds of thought are sown and grown.
I labour. I become mother of
percieved conception,
concieved perception,
the lush inception 
of epicurean truth.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Doubt

it keeps confused
the wicked all they see
the crescent starfish


----------



## Surreal Snake

Splinter Cell ParT.002

the splinter swims in her stream
sausage sunday comes today
this pain is no gain
we gotta get rid of blue

my friends stand by me
they are true
not you blue
the righteous lost on you

your hatred real
you make it your seal
skull&crossbones not a goof
the pirate waves bye bye

so long lie


----------



## Surreal Snake

This absolutely"Gorgeous"What Talent.Your Post"Immaculate"M.J....Kev


----------



## Dalien

MJ Gray said:


> *Immaculate
> 
> *A strong, steady dawn,
> touching the bud in its timidity,
> creates a flushed, swollen rose
> bright with dew.
> 
> I sample the seeping rain
> as the first blush fades.
> Unashamed, I think - how sweet
> the seethe of life is.
> 
> And you shone,
> my inseminating sun;
> seeds of thought are sown and grown.
> I labour. I am mother of
> percieved conception,
> concieved perception,
> the lush inception
> of epicurean truth.


Perfectly beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## napoleon227

MJ Gray said:


> *Immaculate
> 
> *A strong, steady dawn,
> touching the bud in its timidity,
> creates a flushed, swollen rose
> bright with dew.
> 
> I sample the seeping rain
> as the first blush fades.
> Unashamed, I think - how sweet
> the seethe of life is.
> 
> And you shone,
> my inseminating sun;
> seeds of thought are sown and grown.
> I labour. I am mother of
> percieved conception,
> concieved perception,
> the lush inception
> of epicurean truth.


You never cease to amaze me. And even though you know that, I have to keep saying it. Your way with words is just sublime.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Friends

they make me see
lifes reality..
i thank the heavens for thee
they fill my empty cup

made me see


----------



## MJ Gray

Surreal Snake said:


> This absolutely"Gorgeous"What Talent.Your Post"Immaculate"M.J....Kev





Dalien said:


> Perfectly beautiful! Thank you!





napoleon227 said:


> You never cease to amaze me. And even though you know that, I have to keep saying it. Your way with words is just sublime.


Blush. Thanks... and sorry I crept in and altered it AFTER your kind words, lol. xoxo


----------



## napoleon227

MJ Gray said:


> Blush. Thanks... and sorry I crept in and altered it AFTER your kind words, lol. xoxo


It's ok, you made it better (as usual).


----------



## Hastings

The man with the gun!
Why did he not shoot the moon
when he had the chance?


----------



## MJ Gray

*Immaculate
*(@_napoleon227_ )

He says that love is tough, and so he stands
immovable; the rock that stills the sands
when water washes all else out to sea.
Long-hybernating trust awakes in me,
and slowly I reach out with virgin hands.

He says that love is clean, and so he grips
my fingertips with verbal fingertips
and guides an expedition of terrain
untended. I discover lovers rain,
and place that taste upon my virgin lips.

He says that love is active, else it's fleet.
Then (oozing impetus) he does, complete,
what others do by halves - or not at all.
He runs, he flies, he swears I will not fall,
and so I walk to him on virgin feet.

He says that love makes half a treasure whole,
and so he aims, with unity his only goal,
and sets sail - or, failing that, begins to swim.
I offer my conviction up to him;
his conviction penetrates my virgin soul.


----------



## snail

*Another Morning*

Waking up with tangled hair
after a night of being nowhere
dreamless and heartsore 
on a stiff mattress that doesn't give,
but juts her hip up into
an unnatural triangle
that would be sharp 
if she weren't so round,
she wipes the tear crust from
sticky eyelashes,
hears the whir of wheels on the highway
from those who aren't afraid of sinking through,
imagines the places others go,
and knows there is no place for her.


----------



## snail

*No Response*

silence answers 
as I bemoan other silences
and check with the same motions
pawing the corner of the cage
pacing my rhythm with unseen clicks,
maybe this time
maybe this time
maybe this time
maybe this time
maybe this time
maybe now,
but no.
If you can't say something nice,
the absence will draw a hole
that pulls in every past sound,
revoking the relief already found.
I click again,
tapping the trigger
tapping
tapping
tapping
tapping
tapping away at my hope,
wearing away like water drops
that leave scars in the rocks.
I can never be hard enough
to resist.
I feel your silence, 
and 
I click
I click
I click.


----------



## snail

*Restlessness*

While she was flying, 
warm and safe,
with the white sun
a pale disk above her feathers,
with the white clouds
pure against her belly,

she looked down 
into all of the whiteness,
and in her dizziness
she saw no ground,
no solid place 
to hold her weight.

The realization 
broke her hollow bones,
broke her gasping heart,
and dropped her 
in the sinking certainty 
of the impossible.

She knew, 
for the first time,
she knew at last,
she knew with weary wings,
that she could not remain
weightless forever.


----------



## bubbleboy

A dandelion hope
in no clear direction
Let the wind blow
and just go
on open parachute
anywhere but here
Kinder soils greet
your concentric florets,
the golden fruit of 
a dandelion hope held true
Through and through


----------



## napoleon227

snail said:


> *No Response*
> 
> silence answers
> as I bemoan other silences
> and check with the same motions
> pawing the corner of the cage
> pacing my rhythm with unseen clicks,
> maybe this time
> maybe this time
> maybe this time
> maybe this time
> maybe this time
> maybe now,
> but no.
> If you can't say something nice,
> the absence will draw a hole
> that pulls in every past sound,
> revoking the relief already found.
> I click again,
> tapping the trigger
> tapping
> tapping
> tapping
> tapping
> tapping away at my hope,
> wearing away like water drops
> that leave scars in the rocks.
> I can never be hard enough
> to resist.
> I feel your silence,
> and
> I click
> I click
> I click.


Wow, Snail, this one just hit me like a nine iron in the gut. I'm serious, I'm almost in tears...this is really powerful.


----------



## Irisheyes

Today is my birthday
I had a cup of tea
while waiting for the teapot to get hot
I smiled thinking a year ago I would hear
thats an expensive cup of tea
it uses too much electricity
being the appeaser I am I started using an electric teapot
this was said as a request but it felt like an order
I went through 3 electric teapots
they just stopped working
I was blamed for this repeatedly
when I started using the microwave
he would be hovering over me
making sure I don't leave my cup of water in too long
for fear of breaking the microwave
I was on edge most of the time
he was around me 
taking a deep breath
enjoying my tea
I relax knowing I am free now


----------



## TxWolves

Surreal Snake said:


> Artists
> 
> the piano eats my grief
> gives me some peace
> the painters shake and see
> that artists never free
> 
> how we handle the rush
> incense steams the sea
> swimming in you and me
> yeah i want to be
> 
> we wake up start the work
> yes we can be jerks
> aint about what you see
> this is about me
> 
> so judgement sets me free
> only way to be
> pull your crossbow
> fire that thing
> 
> the artist usually see
> all the animosity
> from we..
> our own worst enemy
> 
> hell we see


Powerful.. man that was powerful. Artists are never free... You opened my eyes..


----------



## TxWolves

slumbering sleep dream keep me tame
fear strike takes pain away
want grasp take give me all my hate
succumb weak dead is his fate


----------



## TxWolves

smoke rolls in like clouds on the breeze
fire burning out the free people
tears run down the hills like rain
a ball bounces no more 

they had their chance they had it all
they took their time and wasted 
the greedy ones took their time
learned how to tie knots
ropes given like candy
they hang now freely about


Edit: Sorry so dark sounding... Its actually words of acceptance and the future of our country.


----------



## HolyDiver

Just Because Night Falls

It's just because nightfall
takes your babies from you
that you may rest

and tethered to your dreams
a brick to make them fail

It's just because nightfall
desperation peals
the cat's crying

robbers and their blades
who can stop them?

Just because night falls


----------



## HolyDiver

Cold Wanting


My Grave Always Finds Me

Chosen by endless sleep
A seeker of my breath
Take a step.

Cold Wanting
Speak my wispy words
Wether a last thought
or deed
It will find me

Blood flows back
from my fingers
like spikes.
and ache

Death's massage
kinks your neck,
It is
slumber. with sharp glass

In this position,
my grave always finds me
Cold Wanting


----------



## Vivid Melody

Hard Throat

Swallow hard lumps of coal in your throat.
It's easier than building a moat around you of salt-scented slime that you already knew from yesterday,
when you thought you whispered it all away.
It creeps back like cancer,
spreading from throat and vibrates through your body into damp,
melted butter,
until you're a puddle of humanity on a feather-pillowed floor.

Hush,
kiss,
tip-toe,
fairy tale painting,
water color flowers,
satin slippers.
Slippery 
sliding 
silk.

Everything's too soft,
thin,
light as milk!

I'm limp jello sapped of taste,
a dirty beige paste,
that's been too often chased by anger from feeling,
the ocean that's teeming with sword-fish poking through heart,
heart bleeding into soul,
blood seeping deadly drops through mind.

Sacrifice this suffering to morning,
where dawn is tender,
cracking through the brown blue of the mirror that thickens into muddy eyelashes.

Look further - behold: a door!
Raw reality is fresh meat in your pudgy hands,
warmly washing away the abstract paintings.
Firm flesh caress yours,
carry yours,
replace yours,
fill yours,
spill robin blue eggs,
chirps like velvet slushy skies of turquoise,
water flowing,
healing in your coal,
hard throat.


----------



## xezene

A pair:

---
My mouth, my hands
Try to catch the River with nets
Gone! Like wind once more.

---
I'm alone. So very little can be changed.
A cloud comes to my aid
Too soon! It is off to see another day.
---


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trials

i judge myself the jury all there
they spill my rubiks cube


----------



## Surreal Snake

xezene said:


> A pair:
> 
> ---
> My mouth, my hands
> Try to catch the River with nets
> Gone! Like wind once more.
> 
> ---
> I'm alone. So very little can be changed.
> A cloud comes to my aid
> Too soon! It is off to see another day.
> ---




Nice to see new Writers.I really like your Poem.Thanks for posting here.Kevin


----------



## snail

*Another Morning* (no. 2)

I struggle every night
eyelids fighting gravity,
in the death panic of losing control,
the jumbled voices pulsing,
shapes shifting before growing dark,

only to struggle again each morning,
heart fighting gravity,
in the death panic of losing control,
the highway noises invading,
objects holding rigid forms.

I struggle through each conversation,
words fighting gravity,
in the death panic of losing control,
foreign attitudes threatening,
boundaries pressed like paper walls.

I struggle through the solitude,
unfilled spaces fighting gravity,
in the death panic of losing control,
emptiness encroaching,
connected only to the existential void.


----------



## snail

*This was a bad idea*

I gave you permission because
being hurt 
hurt less than
being abandoned.

I gave you the knife because
I wanted to show my trust,
and now I 
feel unsafe.

I invited you in as a guest.
You claimed my territory,
smashed the walls that 
protected my city,

soldiers marching in with heavy boots
through the tender grass,
waving their flags, staking claims on sacred land,
where my white flags once shielded me like doves' wings.

This was a bad idea.


----------



## Lycrester

Revelation

As angels of Earth ascend,
I watch.
As my demonic allies
reveal their truths. 
Their blackness does not devour.
For I am the light.


----------



## bigtex1989

Mirrors

Reflecting once, twice, and more
Showing all that is in store
Outside world is gone at last
Reflections make the room so vast

Every inch of self, inspected
No flaws at all expected
Many mirrors to imprison souls
And to fill those empty holes

A thousand reflections staring back
Each one flawed, each do lack
A madness flows and finds an owner
The universe, itself the donor

Showing only what is there
Hiding marks and brushing hair
Striving for what can't be gotten
All else in the world forgotten

A realization strikes the brain
Bringing one the gift of insane
Standing lonely, wondering why
A blink, and one is hanging high.


----------



## snail

Swing

While flying forward,
weightless legs kick heavy air 
from an upward arc.

While falling backward,
my body, sinking again,
moves like an anchor.


----------



## HolyDiver

unspokendeeplyunderstood said:


> I just wanted to say reading and diving into this thread has been indescribable to me. I've shed tears of loneliness smiled and lied and expanded this void inside of me. But coming here listening, diving into all your worlds of beauty and despair experiencing your worlds on another lvl has been Inspiring me to Write showing me the light..its been a journey i wouldn't be able to live out in real life I've blossomed and grown, I know now i am not alone.. you guys are the best and i got nothing but love for all of you.


Right back at ya! :happy:


----------



## HolyDiver

autumn boughs


how do you feel
about the boughs of autumn?
turning with a plow
we were close
but not so near
that we could touch
when did you know
about the boughs of autumn
covered with snow
someday will grow.


----------



## HolyDiver

Moose's Stroke

When his heart
gives up it’s juices
Resigning to deflation
binocular vision
Pinching his armpits
yelping brown dog
What dog dreams
did he see?


----------



## Dalien

In A Day
by Dalien
22 May 2011

Early in the morn
birds chirp waking
rest comes undone
Middle ground runs
flight sings weaving 
undone in a frenzy
Later in the eve
songs quiet settling
another rest comes undone


----------



## Dalien

Hushed Life
by Dalien
22 May 2011

It is hushed here in this space
voices are growing distant
Can barely hear the mummers 
slowly quietly beating pace
The air waving picking out
sounds almost discernible
Motion comes running strong
a word flies gathering strength
Silence completes the notion
stillness stifles with a glove
Picking up the pace beating
thrumming louder audible
Voices giving sound to words
stumbling crashing abounding
Nothing and everything grows
voices making complete sense
Life comes alive stemming from
the hushed places of this space


----------



## Dalien

Memories
by Dalien
22 May 2011

They walked hand in hand
with weight as their burden
Not knowing they would fly
if the weight were released
They agreed together as one
they were able to handle all
Never speaking of this thought
it was there from the beginning
They ran into walls stumbling
not ever knocking them down 
Not knowing they could walk
around them from either end
They woke up one morn to find
they no longer had the strength
Knowing they had to let go
holding each others hands
They shyly tested their wings
soaring everywhere they needed
Never losing sight of each other
carrying the other in memories


----------



## Dalien

unspokendeeplyunderstood said:


> Creeping from within
> silent words Flutter out,
> Leaving behind fragments of reminder
> escaping the surface of emotions,
> With a candle lit its respects Paid
> with this Poem the feelings remain.
> Searching for a reason that once became,
> shaping the love i know today.
> Defeat is not the end but the Lie
> that Shaped the way,
> reach for me and take me away
> Fulfill this void, light my way
> hold Me close these shivers to severe
> frantic like wild fire gentle like the wind
> give me hope i wont let go,
> fuel my soul there is no Toll.
> Creeping from within a smile shines out
> Unbound i'll fly out


I keep reading this over and over. It keeps touching me! This poem is awesome!


----------



## Dalien

Ssssnake Hi
by Dalien
22 May 2011

It is but soooo surreal
Before noon sun glints
upon my windowsill
Coiled quietly waiting
a snake rested there
Whispers to me quickly
telling to say hi to all
A double blink replays
he had slithered away


----------



## bubbleboy

HolyDiver said:


> autumn boughs
> 
> 
> how do you feel
> about the boughs of autumn?
> turning with a plow
> we were close
> but not so near
> that we could touch
> when did you know
> about the boughs of autumn
> covered with snow
> someday will grow.


I honestly have no clue what bough means and I'm too lazy to pick up a dictionary but this poem felt great to read haha =)


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> Memories
> by Dalien
> 22 May 2011
> 
> They walked hand in hand
> with weight as their burden
> Not knowing they would fly
> if the weight were released
> They agreed together as one
> they were able to handle all
> Never speaking of this thought
> it was there from the beginning
> They ran into walls stumbling
> not ever knocking them down
> Not knowing they could walk
> around them from either end
> They woke up one morn to find
> they no longer had the strength
> Knowing they had to let go
> holding each others hands
> They shyly tested their wings
> soaring everywhere they needed
> Never losing sight of each other
> carrying the other in memories


Memories are one of my favorite things to write about and this one was AWESOME. I loved the ending especially =)


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Dalien said:


> I keep reading this over and over. It keeps touching me! This poem is awesome!


haha  thanks i wrote that on my phone one night. Just got 3/4's done but couldn't finish it at the time, mhmm.. i think it ended well. There's more to come :wink:


----------



## snail

*down*

there is always
hope 
even when it
rails against the 
end of 

its existence, like 
something soft, both bold and frail,

almost touching on tiptoes,
long and stretched
with jutting bones
and empty hands.
yes, there is always a
strong will,

heaving forward an
open 
palm,
even as it fails.


----------



## snail

*Gratitude*

Going nowhere, I
relish even the crumbs,
all 
that
I can find.
This punctuation I arranged for you is
understood. I smile. 
Do you feel it when my 
eyes ache closed, when my teeth clench wide?

Going nowhere, I
only speak 
in
nervous signs and sighs.
Going

nowhere, I
only speak in 
whispers, with all of my meanings
hushed in the anticipation of
expected loss, but for the moment I will
relish everything,
even these tense times.


----------



## Susanna

The Garden 5-22-11

Just being out there
working the dirt
I love the overgrown garden
the trees I have to pull
so cute
those little silver maples
I am sorry to pull you
you would be a forest if not for me
Spinach filled the empty box
of store bought greens
I made my own salad mix
everything's coming up
okra and zucchini
tomatoes and green peppers
you make my life worth living


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

clining onto every last breath i held onto, 
with death in sight i called ur name 
I yelled in pain but tears were all i heard 
each one dripping from ur soul onto mine
saying goodbye..


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

I saw through ur walls and fortresses 
clouding ur heart i discovered a Feeling
I to well knew living in the dark
We came together in damaged positions
and ended up in Love


----------



## xezene

Who am I? What? Where?
Falling rain, falling windows.
A bird sits on air.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

*Thoughts in this abyss*

Do i kneel for i what i Feel
do i sway just to walk away
can i Feel if my walls have been sealed,
should i See behind the windows of wealth
or Cower behind the light that diverts the shadows
should i Clench a fist or Pray for Relief 
do i write the night away or Sing for those who won't
do i live in the moment or Live to find others life
will i leap at the sight of happiness or Fear (what if)?
should i break down the walls or Listen for your calls
should i invade your mind or wait for you in mine
should i take the first step or wait till stars align 
can i be the victim if i stalk behind the shadows of your intentions
if i give you my heart will you still cry your nights away
if We met in the dark can we still see when this is falling apart
Writing in this abyss the knots of my thoughts will unwind


----------



## HolyDiver

snail said:


> *down*
> 
> there is always
> hope
> even when it
> rails against the
> end of
> 
> its existence, like
> something soft, both bold and frail,
> 
> almost touching on tiptoes,
> long and stretched
> with jutting bones
> and empty hands.
> yes, there is always a
> strong will,
> 
> heaving forward an
> open
> palm,
> even as it fails.


beautiful picture, thank you


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Equator

it breathes in the middle
deep deep ocean kisses
i make my three wishes
no.one

i chew my teeth i want more pain
i watch my vanity fall with the rain
it sprinkles each drop with serious salt
the low level pressure of hells inferno

i kiss the rabid dog
its tongue sees in a sea of rage
i lick creation deep
keeping my scars

like a scar on my body
you will always be there
as the hair spins on my head
it sails to the heavens

no.two the fallacy all there
stuck in my hair
each one has been counted
to fill my feathered grave 

i lay down on the equators crack
i sink into it
divided we fall
the summer sits with its wings

flutter flutter no.three
i eat that hairless tree
its skin falls away
it brings the new day


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hope in Translation

he writes the glory
hell is a fire of eternity
so they keep saying
i wish for my purple goldfish

he sits on the smell
going thru hell
serious serious serious
i make love to a kiss

my wish is to be held by you
i bow to you true
she bends my wishes
with her kisses

locked up in your love
the gorgeous purple dove
the brain feels no pain
i will say it again

dante eats his rare words
he sings with the birds
waking up with another wish
i wish your glorious kiss

my love come to me
i will wait the good fight
your love worth my might
if you never come

my love so be the sun
i walk my crippled moon
the moth shows me her tears
they walk in my hole

instead of my soul
i carry your truth with me
my love my love my love
come to me....

i wait with open arms
dante reads his cards
he sees you true
babydoll

i see you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Love and Terror

i sit in my seabed
the treat of her meat
i wonder in serious sludge
the muck has me stuck

we love on purple coral
holding hands of truth
holding out breath
we look in our eyes

no need for silence
we scream in our dream
i wake next to you
i watch you sleep

innocent breathing...
i watch your perfect nipples
the mountains rise and fall
your starfish eyes

tell no lies
i breathe you in
your smell breaks my shell
you make me believe in the gods

the beauty of you
your love in my life
wings shudder shudder
wings shudder shudder

finally truth..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Things

these things i tell you true
the beauty of your broken petals
i watch the silk scream
in my dream

you hold me tighter and tighter
i let myself loose
i wail in my pain
the gift held by you

you caress me with your kiss
i shake and break free
you hold onto me
i let you go

you stay and hold
i am so cold
you warm me with your truth
it is my youth

it comes to be
makes me see
that the marbles
roll back to me


----------



## Dalien

Complete Rambles
by Dalien
23 May 2011

Take a look around you what do you see
Hold onto it, set it free, hold it all loosely
Don't strangle it, it will surely die
Give it life, breath the world in your hands
Don't mold it nor shape it, let it unfold, 
let it fly the skies, the seas, the earth
Feel it, shake it up like thunder rolling 
over your life, embrace it, chase it. 
Gather it up and toss about the wind, 
into the wind, against the wind
Love it to pieces puzzle them again and again 
nurture it back to the storm it sang from
Impress your prints with feet picking up high 
coming down strong and tender
Temper it with fire leaving brimstone not there
Soft and swaying jazzing up into a frenzy
Dancing its' life away into the next go round and around
so many times dizzying up with pleasure of the passions
The heart beating a staccato thrumming 
all over your worth into a mighty roar
Dance wonder into being capture the warmth
Flowers swaying a rhythm 
sunning the moon smiling down over you
Bleeding joy of tears hold them soft against your cheek
let them dry on their own
Give to another breath of flight 
send them off with a kiss of wings
Delightful tears of compassion never to go out of fashion
Dress the world with laughter 
Dance the tides with wings
Laugh until you cry
Cry until you laugh
Walk the fire screaming a warrior wail
let it all fly about
Put your ear down low 
hear the shake of the earth rumble
Startle up hitting the ground running 
catch if you dare
Mischievous dances her own drum 
no reason just rhyme 
Come play with me enjoying songs 
we make believe into reality
Give me that bluesy news 
journals of time written songs singing
Sort 'em out showing loving arms
amidst the sweat brow and thorns
Wrap them in bundles boxing with silk ribbons
Grabbing unbound ribbons threading a loose braid
harmony shouting to the heavens
Lay to rest those empty spaces with ramblings 
of dancing feet and loving embraces 
Completing the ramblings of free spirit meandering
alone a lonely path of lost dreaming


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kiss

i strangle the kiss with my lips
our lips lock and bleed
we spill our seed
i drink you down with a frown


----------



## Dalien

Shake Me
by Dalien
23 May 2011

Shake me up
Break me down
Turn me over
Spin me around
Tear me out
Done again and again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enter

i enter the dragon
she lays on my bed
i grab her head
i take what is mine

i dont get inline
she stays where i say
hey have a nice day
werewolf fangs bite deep

i spill my seed
she looks up at me
lets me be free
hell its me


----------



## Dalien

Wings
by Dalien
23 May 2011

Wings flapping harshly
Raven is circling
A storm is brewing
Silence smooths stillness
Winds kicking up
Thunder rolls the sky


----------



## Dalien

Hell If I Know
by Dalien
23 May 2011

Drawn up in a vortex
Swirled without asking
Dropped suddenly no warning
Should call it a himicane (hurricane)
No shit!


----------



## Dalien

Overstuffed Chair
by Dalien
23 May 2011

Just a space, that is always there
Drawing presence like a magnet
A big overstuffed chair awaits 
Across the way is a blank wall
Yawning open a doorway to the left
No invitation to enter hangs above
A wonder teasing to where it leads
Walking through unannounced
Lends surprise on the other side
Unseen objects floating in the dark 
Careful there bumping into things
Steps being laid out amidst paper
Lead into finding a winding stair
Climbing up into open doorway
No invitation to enter hangs above
A big overstuffed chair foresees
Drawing presence in circle motion
All from a space that is always there


----------



## snail




----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

we are lost in translation
the masters see the truth


----------



## OriginalChris

I've posted one or two of these in the ENFP forum before, but I can't see it hurting to post it here. Glad to see so much creativity!
*A Boy Goes Along
*

_A boy goes along, yet does not go a long way_
_For the way is never clear_
_He goes one way, then another, yet never draws near_
_Nearer to that which he hopes to find_
_But he trips! Stumbles! Tumbles in kind_
_And as hope fades away… he realizes, “I’m losing my mind.”_

_For off in the distance, he sees her there_
_The girl for whom he’s been searching, he sees here there_
_And he sits_
_And he stares_
_Dare he not move? Yet he could not, for he has seen no creature so fair_
_For Love was her name, and for this sight, he could not prepare_

_Time froze for a moment, an eternity of kind_
_Gentle hope mended his heart, and in turn, broke his mind_
_For a moment later, off in the distance, she was not there_
_Into the wind she left, the girl named Love, the creature so fair_
_For she is owned by hope, and hope does not share_

_“Why?!” he screamed, a desperate prayer_
_Why let this Love go away, stolen by air_
_A dream? An illusion? He does not care_
_For he has never seen such a thing, a creature so fair_

_And this is when the boy becomes a man, and a man he became_
_Grabbed himself tight, and picked himself up from the shame_
_On the ground were his cards, useless, and all to blame_
_For Love he lost, such a terrible game_

_And he thought, “Never again will I search for this girl!”_
_“Away she went! At least I gave it a whirl.”_
_And he quit, and he sunk into a world full of nothing_
_Numb to the world, and the world to his bluffing_

_For it knew his heart still searched, though his mind has spoken_
_For Love had desire to take his heart, even though it was broken_
_Yet he did not give it freely, and hardly ever at that_
_And the world gave him naught but his memory to combat_

_And so he lived on, for many more days, _
_Broken hearted he was, and stuck in his daze_
_Yet the story goes on, even with lack of phrase_
_For this is the beginning, the end never stays_



*Not Long a Boy Goes*​ ​ _Deliberate goes the days of eternity past_
_Slow the time through long-winded breaths_
_Languid dawns bring unto indolent shades_
_Subtle thoughts with dreary eyes_
_The hope of this reality in a distant mind_
_Cruel fate twists this loss through restrained tears_
_Love was her name, and yet disappeared_

*Dreams*


_Welcome nights of broken sleep_
_Of untold dreams_
_Of unending sheep_
_Sleepless nights from hopeless dreams_
_You in my arms, sunlight beams_
_Daylight screams of dreams we lost_
_Withered hearts bitten deep with frost_
_Yet a feather of hope the morn brings_
_Dreams come true, you, my angel_
_Wings_

​ 
​





​


----------



## snail

pǝʇuǝıɹosıp

I don't know which 

direction we are going
or where we will meet.
No roads lead
there. We

Keep making our own,
never certain when
or
why 

we are there, or
how far we have traveled,
in separate 
carriers to separate
habitations. 

Disoriented,
I cling to the anchor,
rolling clutched fingers 
eagerly around anything 
certain.
There 
is
only water.
Now that 

we both flow,
everything unknown creeps

around, seeping 
relentlessly,
everywhere,

growing in puddles and pools.
Our hands are wet.
I wake up crying.
Now that we both float, we could
go under again with any wave.


----------



## HolyDiver

MJ Gray said:


> *Paradox*
> 
> As much as you cut,
> you bled,
> bad teacher;
> lesions were always legion,
> and lessons grim.
> 
> As much as you wrecked,
> you made,
> mad builder;
> mordant mortar sets
> your soul in stone.
> 
> As much as you laughed,
> you wept,
> sad sadist;
> in a sea of wasted saline
> none survive.



masterful.


----------



## HolyDiver

Rite

one by one
lightbulbs are breaking
what light seeks
to steal from us
our sight streaming
lengths of girders
strain to struct
this message in the dark
blinking it's dying breath
covered nite rite
smell some dirt


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

*A Step toward the stars*

As the sky's fall the night surrounds me
these emotions begin to shroud in me
escaping with quickness
the moon Tames me, the winds guide me 
with immense power i call upon my angels
they watch over as i make my move
Like a chess game the precision must be accurate.
My aim the stars, With vast options my goal eludes me
the path beckons me as i take a step forward
my scars remind me of battles i fought before
with only my heart and soul to place on the line 
I strike. My prize to live again to try, these mistakes
may weigh down upon me but my love and ambition
empowers me. though i make my move in darkness 
a step i shall take, uncertain of how i may Wake 
A step i'll take. This game like a maze these crossroads infinite
as night surrounds me i play my hand because even though
i make my move in darkness the greater pain will always come to be
i never tried to fall, if i am to move forward these skyscrapers of failures 
shall fall i will pave the ground i walk on i will save not myself but those 
around me. As the sky's fall and the night surrounds me i smile for a Path
I still walk.


----------



## Lycrester

Brutal Abstinence

No man,no woman 
Shall enter this vessel.
Come knife or bullet.
No supple skin,rippled muscle.
Buldge or breast will turn thy eyes.
Resist. Resist. Resist.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Camus

he sits in the gallows
his friends all there
alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Eye

it sits in my starfish
five levels of nirvana
waits for be
i kinda see

compare yourself to serenity
you think about that
the answer is inside
i open wide

without my pride
i turn to truth
wherever it may see
thats me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Empty

i empty my gun at the sun
she absorbs the lead
its in her head
the truth sees the truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fire

shoot that silver crossbow
i load for eternity
aiming at the truth
my lies cripple the skies

she wraps her warm blanket
around the sun..
it accepts the love of lust
all we can be

i bow down and frown
never will i bow
to that sacred cow
i spend my money

sweet sweet honey


----------



## Dalien

Stumble And Scatter
by Dalien
24 May 2011

Scattered words flow stumbling
over the pages
They have a meaning 
until a few lines down
falling
twisting
building a scream
Balling up the page
throwing it out with
force
frustration
binding up tears
That don't fall forward
brimming behind eyes
sting
drowning
bending up will
Stumbled words flow scattering
over the pages


----------



## IncredibleMouse

Grinding Air

Countless others
search nothing new
variant in method
akin in goal

dawns bright lights
the quest renewed
day pushes and pulls
nights empty bowl

armor wears thin
apathy gets lewd
as clocks clock
beyond control

preparing the arsenal
another day accrued
absent of talent
the puppet and its role


----------



## Dalien

Shot Down
by Dalien
24 May 2011

Never heard of being shot down
'Cause of wanting to enjoy life
Seriousness is a wonderful thing
As a matter of fact I demand it
Laughter, another matter of fact
Both worlds do collide and build
Strength to overcome the shots
Volleyed by this leaden world
Well I won't be burdened down
Carrying such a heavy load
'Cause I'm going to enjoy life
Never to be shot down so low


----------



## Dalien

Lay Them Out
by Dalien
24 May 2011

My hand is a full house
First card laid out
Hearts...I love
Second card displays
Hearts...I stay
Next card up
Hearts...I nurture
Fourth card plays
Diamond...I enjoy
One more card
Diamond...I believe in this full house
The only card I never carry in this hand of mine
Club...love 'em leave 'em good time charlie


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Pimples

they pump out the Words
crying they spill forth
they speak for the weak
what is your game


----------



## Surreal Snake

Napalm

it consumes broken words
dropping from the heavens
it spreads its wings
words run around town


----------



## Dalien

Serious Matters
by Dalien
24 May 2011

It is so very hard to write
upon such serious matters
I've been deemed happy style
because I have lightness
Why should I even bother
explaining who I am 
when I'm deemed worthless
Dark skies do cloud my sky
when I'm thought of 
as something less than I am
I'm not just a piece of meat
forget it I don't fucking play
that notion not even a second
It is so very hard to write
upon such serious matters
Now deem me as seething style
because I have blackness


----------



## Dalien

A Game
by Dalien
24 May 2011

There is no game
One man woman
If that is considered
a game
So be it
It is what I am


----------



## Dalien

Next
by Dalien
24 May 2011

I'll hear prove it
I don't have to
I am who I am
Believe me or not
Not my choice to do so
I already believe in who I am


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You 

no need to prove anything
you are my friend


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silence(For:SpaceCadette)

she sits in serious silence
her friends all there
because we care
she sings with her violin

strings pluck her touch
the bow weeps on the truth
it splits and divides
always our insides


----------



## Surreal Snake

Campfire

we sit in silent reflection
the flames lick our skies
telling no lies
we understand fire

the werewolves blink the moment
we take our eyes and cast the dies
the stones have been set to truth
we return to youth

we hold our hands
play in the sand
sea shells do not mind
they are always kind

the flames have their spell
we sit and hear others dwell
ignoring the bores
we watch the summer flames

they rage again
we kiss our precious list
long gone by
we look in our eyes

yes we see skies
the reflection of fire 
medusa not there
we stare yeah truly care

my love is there
truth or dare
we finally get our share
the flames do not care


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> Campfire
> 
> we sit in silent reflection
> the flames lick our skies
> telling no lies
> we understand fire
> 
> the werewolves blink the moment
> we take our eyes and cast the dies
> the stones have been set to truth
> we return to youth
> 
> we hold our hands
> play in the sand
> sea shells do not mind
> they are always kind
> 
> the flames have their spell
> we sit and hear others dwell
> ignoring the bores
> we watch the summer flames
> 
> they rage again
> we kiss our precious list
> long gone by
> we look in our eyes
> 
> yes we see skies
> the reflection of fire
> medusa not there
> we stare yeah truly care
> 
> my love is there
> truth or dare
> we finally get our share
> the flames do not care


Simply flamingly beautiful!


----------



## snail

*Hot Wordfuck*

I run races with his brain,
reveling in the pleasurable loss,
the powerful, graceful motions
of his efficient patterns
and how naturally his memory
holds whatever it wants.

I remember forcing meanings
on meaningless things,
trying to keep them long enough
to prove they had been there at all,
I'll-ask-ya, d'you-know? (Alaska, Juno)

No, I don't know. 
Names of places all mean the same thing,
and there are endless different 
random letter combinations for the idea 
"a location,"

but I will always remember 
the location of my thoughts,
and how it felt to
be put on the spot, 

the unknown "you are here,"
a page with lines and letters,
an arbitrary dot,

and how it felt to
get the answers wrong 
if I got lost.

But with his powerful brain
which I imagine as a flashlight beam 
shot to the center of my eyes 
while I sit in the dark,

the letters don't pretend
to mean anything else;
meaning doesn't matter.
His retention is not relative.

It is a beautiful pain 
through my nerves,
through my spine
when his unbending grip is 
welded around my chaos,
stroking raw the 
center of my mind.


----------



## bubbleboy

The tempest carried
Upon its broad shoulders
A steady rain
A torrential rage in fact
Aimed at no one in particular
But I..I felt it my solemn duty! 
(Quite the funny feeling in hindsight)
To internalize its invention
Bear the burden of its bulk
But all I honestly accomplished 
Was feeding the flood
A not so miniscule morsel of my sanity
Because lately
The surge has been gnawing at my inners
Eating a furious escape


----------



## HolyDiver

bubbleboy said:


> The tempest carried
> Upon its broad shoulders
> A steady rain
> A torrential rage in fact
> Aimed at no one in particular
> But I..I felt it my solemn duty!
> (Quite the funny feeling in hindsight)
> To internalize its invention
> Bear the burden of its bulk
> But all I honestly accomplished
> Was feeding the flood
> A not so miniscule morsel of my sanity
> Because lately
> The surge has been gnawing at my inners
> Eating a furious escape


so great, and so real to me, thank you very much bubbleboy!


----------



## Dalien

Hey, guys, I'm going to instigate a little communication here. As I wrote Insight Conception, I had it straight, after a few edits. After re-reading it a couple of more times, I grew confused. It drove me a bit crazy. Then I tried changing gears using the same concept with easier to digest words and wrote Perceiving Notions. I threw my hands up and didn't post either one. From the day I wrote these two to this morning, I have gone back and read them more than a few times. They keep drawing my attention. I haven't figured out why yet. It would be most appreciated, if you all would honestly tell me what you think. Don't worry, I won't be offended by anything anyone has to say. Hell, I'm asking for it! 


Insight Conception
by Dalien
28 Mar 2011

My conceptions are a product
of my very own perception
My insight is what I perceive
that others conceptualize
My perceiving of words written
of your perspective was right
My insight gave me the concept
to write my perspective
My conception lead you to perceive
that I misread your conceptions
My perspective was too strong
for your perspective to agree
My insight told my perception
that my concept would cause fear
My concept to write my perspective
also was fear of my own perspective


Perceiving Notions
by Dalien
28 Mar 2011

My notions are a product
of my very own view
My insight gives me understanding
of others notions
My perceiving of words written
of your view was right
My insight gave me the notion
to write my view
My notion lead you to perceive
of the idea of miss-read notions
My view was too different
for your view to agree


----------



## SilentScream

Freedom

The world is mine
This life is mine
My mind is mine
I'm free
Free
Free of you
My soul is mine

I may still be a slave
But at least not yours


----------



## Dalien

IncredibleMouse said:


> In response to;
> 
> 
> 
> The motion of my notion
> sparked angry locomotion
> and fire breathing commotion
> 
> sprouting an emotion of devotion
> I embraced this ocean
> lavishing in its truthful lotion


I love it!


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Monkey

it weighed on my back
the chocolate dinosaur
no more..


----------



## Dalien

Chains Unslaved
by Dalien
26 May 2011

The world has so many chains without sight
We need to let go, unslave those chains
Playing
Laughing
Dancing
Loving
Living
Forgetting all of the ugly outside of happy
Fuck the ugly whispers,
the harsh thoughts,
the dirty laundry
I'd rather you fuck me instead
Don't go waking up in a moment
telling me unfuck you
Unless, you are seriously kidding around
just so you can love me all over again
I don't care if all those unsightful chains stare
I want to forget about these
ugly whispers,
harsh thoughts
dirty laundry
unfuck you unkidding
'cause we aren't chained slaves to ugly unsight


----------



## snail

Dalien said:


> Chains Unslaved
> by Dalien
> 26 May 2011
> 
> The world has so many chains without sight
> We need to let go, unslave those chains
> Playing
> Laughing
> Dancing
> Loving
> Living
> Forgetting all of the ugly outside of happy
> Fuck the ugly whispers,
> the harsh thoughts,
> the dirty laundry
> I'd rather you fuck me instead
> Don't go waking up in a moment
> telling me unfuck you
> Unless, you are seriously kidding around
> just so you can love me all over again
> I don't care if all those unsightful chains stare
> I want to forget about these
> ugly whispers,
> harsh thoughts
> dirty laundry
> unfuck you unkidding
> 'cause we aren't chained slaves to ugly unsight


This is brilliant.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

I Waited as the times grew colder 
I waited as the distance expanded
I faded behind the shadows of light
I waited for time to reflect my feelings
I waited i waited i waited..
I waited as the sun went down every night
this cold shell reaching out for warmth
I waited for the sun to rise 
I remained in this Frozen position
where the fuck were you!..


----------



## bubbleboy

Quite often I make the mistake
Of confusing greed for need
For example:
I want you
So so so desperately
But I certainly don't need you
Even though I forget this quite often
When the room is dark
And the bed feels empty
And I too feel empty
I feel I need you
But the obvious truth is
That I shan't perish without you
Despite what all these feelings 
Have to say in the matter
Because you aren't
The air in my lungs
Because you aren't
The food in my belly
And because you aren't
The hope in my heart
You are nothing I need
Just everything I want
But I'm still just fine without you


----------



## Susanna

bubbleboy said:


> Thank you too =)


Thank you both. I just loved the healing process one. Great.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

They wanna know why i can't stay quiet 
like some sort of tyrant they belittle my every move
Growing Restless they can't just Drop it 
Fiending For control like jealously is all they know
I don't mind the Challenge they don't know the fuel that
burns in my soul unexplainable uncontainable 
the revolution has started this war unaccounted for. 
For those who attempt to Control our souls the fire 
beneath the halos and clouds they so undeservingly fly on
will consume them they will burn, they will know the day
this enlightenment was no longer contained this Freedom 
of words shall be known,believing we will settle for this life
will be they're own fatal mistake they relied on.
this may be our own Crimes of the heart
but our purpose will fluctuate among the worlds they hide in.
paybacks a bitch best served cold..


----------



## bubbleboy

I cry sometimes
Don't leave a tear unshed
Upon my bed
Its comfort consoling 
And equally condoling
The place upon which
Sympathy meet empathy
You say you don't cry?
You say dudes can't cry?
Well I say
You're a fucking moron
Because it's better to honestly feel something
Than pretend to feel nothing
And if you really do feel nothing
I recommend you visit a doctor
God knows, I've seen quite a few
Take my pill with a sip of water every morning
Never fails
Say what you will
But hey look!
I'm feeling again
I'm crying again
I'm happy again
And I want everyone to meet
This guy
I've always wanted to be
Hello, my name is Me





...I thought about leaving the last line as just "Me" but i simply could not resist the cheesy closing muahahaha


----------



## bubbleboy

Jawz said:


> Freedom
> 
> The world is mine
> This life is mine
> My mind is mine
> I'm free
> Free
> Free of you
> My soul is mine
> 
> I may still be a slave
> But at least not yours


I think we can all relate to this one. I really like it, thank you =)


----------



## Dalien

bubbleboy said:


> I cry sometimes
> Don't leave a tear unshed
> Upon my bed
> Its comfort consoling
> And equally condoling
> The place upon which
> Sympathy meet empathy
> You say you don't cry?
> You say dudes can't cry?
> Well I say
> You're a fucking moron
> Because it's better to honestly feel something
> Than pretend to feel nothing
> And if you really do feel nothing
> I recommend you visit a doctor
> God knows, I've seen quite a few
> Take my pill with a sip of water every morning
> Never fails
> Say what you will
> But hey look!
> I'm feeling again
> I'm crying again
> I'm happy again
> And I want everyone to meet
> This guy
> I've always wanted to be
> Hello, my name is Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I thought about leaving the last line as just "Me" but i simply could not resist the cheesy closing muahahaha


And, I'm so glad you chose to add more to the last line! It was not cheesy at all...it flowed all the way through! Wonderful poem telling all that you are you and that is a wonderful being!


----------



## MotelBreakfast

This is the first part of a longer poem I wrote called _Night Service_, but I think this part stands on its own alright. 



HTML:


Hinhören! Hörst du nochmal den Choren der Nacht?

        The hum of motors and quiet

whispers from jarred windows.

where pale lights turn on (and then off)

 

        A draft like this is not endemic to April,

but this chill conducts: clouds run slow,

through the sky.

  There is nowhere for them to go.


----------



## Susanna

bubbleboy said:


> Quite often I make the mistake
> Of confusing greed for need
> For example:
> I want you
> So so so desperately
> But I certainly don't need you
> Even though I forget this quite often
> When the room is dark
> And the bed feels empty
> And I too feel empty
> I feel I need you
> But the obvious truth is
> That I shan't perish without you
> Despite what all these feelings
> Have to say in the matter
> Because you aren't
> The air in my lungs
> Because you aren't
> The food in my belly
> And because you aren't
> The hope in my heart
> You are nothing I need
> Just everything I want
> But I'm still just fine without you


I am not sure why - if it's because I am INFJ, however I really get this. It does not make sense to stay or want if I am in an unhealthy place. I must need health.


----------



## MJ Gray

*Natatorial*

Come, little rivers, run.
Come creeks and creeping courses,
come find you out an inlet,
if you will.

Waters,
thoughts and lives
are never still.

So I seek the sands,
gently licking islets,
or nibble at the cliffs 
that keep me in.

Rocks
and weighty matters
cannot swim.

Come stream; and runnel, run.
(Even rain is tributary.)
Come eddy, fount or torrent
as you wish.

Consider this
a fluid mermaid kiss,
or the haunting cry
of seagulls from the sea.

Eyes
and skies and waves
are verdigris.


----------



## skycloud86

I have been assured that
I am an INTP, and in their forum I sat
But then a voice boomed, told me "go away"
And now I am visiting the place of the INFJ


----------



## napoleon227

MJ Gray said:


> *Natatorial*
> 
> Come, little rivers, run.
> Come creeks and creeping courses,
> come find you out an inlet,
> if you will.
> 
> Waters,
> thoughts and lives
> are never still.
> 
> So I seek the sands,
> gently licking islets,
> or nibble at the cliffs
> that keep me in.
> 
> Rocks
> and weighty matters
> cannot swim.
> 
> Come stream; and runnel, run.
> (Even rain is tributary.)
> Come eddy, fount or torrent
> as you wish.
> 
> Consider this
> a fluid mermaid kiss,
> or the haunting cry
> of seagulls from the sea.
> 
> Eyes
> and skies and waves
> are verdigris.


OK, I know I'm biased, but this is absolutely brilliant!

And btw, to all you guys in the thread, MJ's internet is down right now and might be all weekend long, so if she isn't around, that's why.


----------



## Susanna

Dear mom

Thank you for the truth
ugly as it is
you healed a big part with it
I have moved on since

The healing was hidden
the forgiving each moment of each minute of each day
you released my strong attachment
I found a better way

So strange the polar opposites
worse thing and best thing
existing simultaneously
watching for what they bring

I am blessed to find the gifts
I see them in the rubble
I know now 
I burst that sick bubble

You do love me
after all you been through
you set me free
how insightful of you

the mystics among us
they have no clue
totally oblivious of
what they can do

you were my first con love
somehow you knew
it was finally better to fix me
then to get that new tattoo


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chained

to the killing floor
no more..
i say these words to you
i tell you true

the jackals bind my meat
such a fucking treat
i unlock my door
the chains fall on my floor

i break free of thee
yeah i fuckin see
the bees cap their knees
make my eyes see

lifes reality
unlocks the key
i pass it to you
with a kiss..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Missed

i find the target and miss
sealed with a kiss
i dont conceive
my armored chainmail

i look in my mail
never fail never fail
i crawl up my"J"
yeah i fuckin play


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wonder

the guarded J does portray
seemingly sent to me
i climb up that bitch
hell i do miss

she plays in my armor
her nipples stain my pain
i kiss and miss
i need nothing and claim the rain


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rain

it claims my pain
i regain the strain
walking in mothers tears
she drips love on my gain

i see the rain as my pain
i eat that dripping monster
holding my tongue high
i see my pain and train


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bark

my bark is thick
it licks my skin
with it
i run in the rain

my chainmail all on me
it see the skies of bluest eyes
my bark a major pain
it rips my skin oh so vain

i look up in golden eyes
she drips silver
i catch it and fly
my chainmail follows true

yes i am rid of you
my bark peeled away
metamorphosis the only way
it takes my pain and brings the rain

washing away today
my silver watches me
hell i try to be free
one more day and purity i see

hopefully i will claim to be
the only way one sees
my bark has carried me
the killing floor longs to be

Free.


----------



## napoleon227

*Renaissance*

Was once in distress, but sent no flares
And feared the misanthrope
Like Molière's, in my heart
Was Alceste really a fool?

I lay there, depressed, and unawares
But eschewed both noose and rope
I split hairs, like Descartes
Was God really uncool?

But from the trough, a new crest
The pendulum swings
The circle squares
I learned to cope,
I accrued hope,
And repaired the tears
In the weakest part
Made new rules
Back in school
Was it time to refuel?

Au revoir, Célimène!
J'ai t'adoré, bien...

Nonetheless, I went upstairs
And stowed the microscope
Who cares? To take it apart.
I would be the fool
...no longer.
...no longer.
...no longer.
...no longer.
...no longer.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Angel Demon

he glides in the jetstream
his coals glow old
wings flutter wings flutter

the angel sings in the breeze
his black mouth opens wide
tears fall down on us
the rain has begun

black suns has run its tune
demon wings ascend to the heavens
he dives he dives
creation in his sights

landlocked lovers look and see
20 mm cannon scream down on them
his wings stare the killing rounds
they run around and scream in their dream

he keeps firing truth at them
they sink in the sea
looking for thee
wings come asunder

down under..


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

I walk a long path
behind the mist and ahead of the sun.
I walk a long path these collisions now 
only appear as fragments of a greater design.
I walk a long path disobeying logic and fate at 
every corner, what only through mere seconds
of desperation before death has revealed to me.
I walk to make my stand, to prove to myself i am 
who i am. I can see the light beyond the bark but
where does it all start...


----------



## Lycrester

Dalien said:


> In A Box
> by Dalien
> 26 May 2011
> 
> Invading space
> Don't want to be
> Get the fuck out!
> Moving about fast
> Blasted boxes
> Getting darker
> Don't see a door
> Got any windows?


I felt suffocation and I loved it! XD


----------



## bubbleboy

Susanna said:


> Dear mom
> 
> Thank you for the truth
> ugly as it is
> you healed a big part with it
> I have moved on since
> 
> The healing was hidden
> the forgiving each moment of each minute of each day
> you released my strong attachment
> I found a better way
> 
> So strange the polar opposites
> worse thing and best thing
> existing simultaneously
> watching for what they bring
> 
> I am blessed to find the gifts
> I see them in the rubble
> I know now
> I burst that sick bubble
> 
> You do love me
> after all you been through
> you set me free
> how insightful of you
> 
> the mystics among us
> they have no clue
> totally oblivious of
> what they can do
> 
> you were my first con love
> somehow you knew
> it was finally better to fix me
> then to get that new tattoo


this moved me so much...it makes me want to hug my mom and tell her i love her


----------



## bubbleboy

unspokendeeplyunderstood said:


> I walk a long path
> behind the mist and ahead of the sun.
> I walk a long path these collisions now
> only appear as fragments of a greater design.
> I walk a long path disobeying logic and fate at
> every corner, what only through mere seconds
> of desperation before death has revealed to me.
> I walk to make my stand, to prove to myself i am
> who i am. I can see the light beyond the bark but
> where does it all start...


I LOVE THIS...flows so smoothly =)


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

you fucked up
the truth we all but see


----------



## bigtex1989

Waterfall

Waterfall flows downwards
It harolds our destruction
Chaos, ever present
Disorder, ever increasing
Ice melting, man exhaling
Nature screeches to a stop

The waterfall flows upwards
And we all begin again.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

hey guys I'm trying to write something for a friend that really can't write poetry all to well and he deeply in love with his Gf and wants to write something special to her to express his love. Now this isn't the first time I've written for the love of others but well tell me what u guys think hopefully u read this.(its only a rough draft),Any tips or any feedback good or bad is welcome 

Through the windows of ur beauty
I glimpsed the light of my calling
through the void of ur soul i quickly
placed my heart. I found you before
the worst could happen, i'll love you
so nothing ever will.Your heart shaped love
like the key to my cell beyond the walls of this
fortress i built, releasing me to indulge in your
beauty. I'll hold u close the one that breaks me out
of this spell of sanity, I'll hold you close the locket to
my soul. We were always together beyond the darkness
of shadows , I found you before the worst could happen.
I'll love you with every pulse after long has been forgotten.


----------



## snail

*Catharsis*

If I fantasize intensely enough,
without any distractions,
wholeheartedly,
purely,
letting the idea of satisfaction 
fully flood my brain,

If I feel it without hesitation,
allow it total control,
fill my lungs with the sweetness
as though I would 
suffocate without it,

If I make it almost real,
delude myself effectively,
suspend my awareness of everything else,
until I am no longer pretending to have hope
just to keep from hanging myself,

If I imagine it so perfectly
that I believe completely,
then somewhere
in the middle of a psychotic break,
the desperation temporarily passes.


----------



## Susanna

unspokendeeplyunderstood said:


> hey guys I'm trying to write something for a friend that really can't write poetry all to well and he deeply in love with his Gf and wants to write something special to her to express his love. Now this isn't the first time I've written for the love of others but well tell me what u guys think hopefully u read this.(its only a rough draft),Any tips or any feedback good or bad is welcome
> 
> Through the windows of ur beauty
> I glimpsed the light of my calling
> through the void of ur soul i quickly
> placed my heart. I found you before
> the worst could happen, i'll love you
> so nothing ever will.Your heart shaped love
> like the key to my cell beyond the walls of this
> fortress i built, releasing me to indulge in your
> beauty. I'll hold u close the one that breaks me out
> of this spell of sanity, I'll hold you close the locket to
> my soul. We were always together beyond the darkness
> of shadows , I found you before the worst could happen.
> I'll love you with every pulse after long has been forgotten.


It's beautiful. Kind of you Cyrano. As a female, I don't know I would like some other guy writing stuff for my guy although I would appreciate the trouble he went to. It really is beautiful though.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Susanna said:


> It's beautiful. Kind of you Cyrano. As a female, I don't know I would like some other guy writing stuff for my guy although I would appreciate the trouble he went to. It really is beautiful though.


Yah i realized that i might offend some of you a little I'm sorry:crazy:. But what can i say i love putting smiles on others face's when ever i can and his persuasion was very good. thanks for telling me what you think. always appreciated from you Susanna <3:blushed:


----------



## Surreal Snake

Werewolf Cabin

she dances in the rain
it only brings pain
the moon tattoos werewolf skies
she opens up her eyes

she spins her threaded silk
metamorphosis at the bleeding campfire
she sings in the spring
bones cracking she lays on the killing floor

the fire looks at her
she gets down on all fours
growling at the moon
the change comes soon


----------



## Surreal Snake

Slays

she slays in the rain
her tongue licks the moons skies
evil eyes wave bye byes
the monster comes soon

she sits in my gloom
playing in the rain
the sane do the pain
dead souls blow no noses


----------



## Surreal Snake

clockworkorange

little alex rolls his marbles
he sees pain in his rain
he puts on his suit
he hunts the youth

they play with the goofs
only sees the guarded truth
he pulls out his blade
that fucker is man made

he looks at bleeding skies
red rain red rain
ahhh the pain
is his gain


----------



## Surreal Snake

The "J"

its my fishing hook
i climb down that ladder
it gets hooked on you
we go fishing for the P

it aint goona happen
i throw my"J"with bait
catching nothing
i go back to my cabin

the dragon enters the werewolf
she watches my space
i watch her cast her line at me
finally a bite!


----------



## silmarillion

Surreal Snake said:


> Bark
> 
> my bark is thick
> it licks my skin
> with it
> i run in the rain
> 
> my chainmail all on me
> it see the skies of bluest eyes
> my bark a major pain
> it rips my skin oh so vain
> 
> i look up in golden eyes
> she drips silver
> i catch it and fly
> my chainmail follows true
> 
> yes i am rid of you
> my bark peeled away
> metamorphosis the only way
> it takes my pain and brings the rain
> 
> washing away today
> my silver watches me
> hell i try to be free
> one more day and purity i see
> 
> hopefully i will claim to be
> the only way one sees
> my bark has carried me
> the killing floor longs to be
> 
> Free.


Wow, I really love this one!


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Junkie Yells Tomorrow

i take marble syringes
there aint no misses
with those bitches
i load up my harpoon

watching gloom meet my moon
i take mr heroin
he spills in my spoon
a miss..

i walk towards my empty floor
see no more of that whore
moby dick watches my stream
he locks and loads harpoons

i take china white and fight
he sits on my dishes
my silver spoon long since rusted
he cries in my corner
opens up his eye

~~I Wave Bye Bye~~


----------



## Surreal Snake

CuT and Share

four cuts in my wrists
multiple orgasms
i watch the ants surf my waves
dry suits for all

i hear the call of dead trumpets
the demons all there
getting their share
they part my hair

i walk up to eternity
she lets me enter her dragon
the werewolf screams today
i get my fukkin way

the nihilist dies today
ants ride my scream
they spell obscene
hey only a dream

I Come Clean.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Knights of the Purple Dish

i claim you with a kiss
this sentence shared with you
my statements semi true
it always is blue

i claim the pain again
my lovely lonely pain
i say it again
this is my pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey Tex good job man


----------



## Dalien

Poetry Club Meeting
by Dalien
29 May 2011

Did you hear about that new poet
Which one
The one who wrote about unchained slaves
Oh, you mean about chains not being slaved
Wasn't it written by a female
Such blatant language!
My goodness that was so...
Unbelievable!
The nerve of it!
Yes, she certainly is shocking
How can one be so daring
She is mocking us women
Oh, really! How is that?
Only men speak like that
What! We don't live in the early 60's anymore!
All she wanted was sex; I don't agree with that
Come on ladies; she has a good point
She put her heart there to be heard
Uh huh, she showed that women have desires too
There is nothing wrong with that
Have to agree; thought it was a strong poem
She sounds like an easy target...
Is that what you think; a loose woman without values?
She is talking about a honest strong love
One that has no boundaries no conditions except to stay
Yeah, she even added that in her poem
Mocking women and only men speak like that?
Don't men show love by having sex with their partner?
You mean making love
Us women call it making love
Men normally allude to that notion whether blatant or subtle
Her poem is a bit offensive
Shocking
Brazen, that is what it is
She is wanting real love, brazen or not


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Poetry Club Meeting
> by Dalien
> 29 May 2011
> 
> Did you hear about that new poet
> Which one
> The one who wrote about unchained slaves
> Oh, you mean about chains not being slaved
> Wasn't it written by a female
> Such blatant language!
> My goodness that was so...
> Unbelievable!
> The nerve of it!
> Yes, she certainly is shocking
> How can one be so daring
> She is mocking us women
> Oh, really! How is that?
> Only men speak like that
> What! We don't live in the early 60's anymore!
> All she wanted was sex; I don't agree with that
> Come on ladies; she has a good point
> She put her heart there to be heard
> Uh huh, she showed that women have desires too
> There is nothing wrong with that
> Have to agree; thought it was a strong poem
> She sounds like an easy target...
> Is that what you think; a loose woman without values?
> She is talking about a honest strong love
> One that has no boundaries no conditions except to stay
> Yeah, she even added that in her poem
> Mocking women and only men speak like that?
> Don't men show love by having sex with their partner?
> You mean making love
> Us women call it making love
> Men normally allude to that notion whether blatant or subtle
> Her poem is a bit offensive
> Shocking
> Brazen, that is what it is
> She is wanting real love, brazen or not





Bows to Brilliant Dale...WHAT A WOMAN!


----------



## camus11

*The Revolution Will Not Be Mortified!*

Phil Ochs lies dead and buried
As the ravages of Nixon spread through time
Clinton Bush Bush Obama are Deathbringers
The wine glass is fallen the gardens are white
What do innocents know but the loud cries of falling bombs
Of the sirenous whines of bullets hammering around
The roars of planes bombarding the patterns of beauty with the sledge-hammers of hatred and chaos
Where is the artist now?
He dies in the gutter of unfulfilled dreams
He lies a shell of his former self in Nixon’s biting cold legacy
Politicians play us for fools as they change face and color to lie again and again
The life of a rebel who was murdered is now used to help all murderers
Where is the artist now?
He waits in a plastic checking line waiting for his hand-out from the big man in a nice suit
What of the dead?
The dead once danced long ago, before the shroud of fury eclipsed their inner light
Knowledge is a shadow, truth is half-empty
Love is ensorcelled to superficial interests
Love is no more in Nixon’s black and terrifying doom
Our President Barack Obama is the inheritant of Nixon and his deeds
The leader bathed in platitudes is the star on the flag we wave in blood
Obama is bloodstained, a traitor to the greater force within
He knows not because he keeps the blinders on
And he has us under bigger blinders that tell us to support war and death and violence and injustice in return for a slice of gilded cake
The cake is a lie!
The war is a lie!
Obama speaks about the people, the workers and minorities
His smile glittering for cameras to see
His flowery words ringing for every recorder to hear
But he guts them with his orders, with a blood-curling slash of the pen
He betrays the innocents of Libya and Afghanistan with a scowl behind his smile
He dons the Phrygian cap for publicity in vain as he supports oppressive dictatorships in return for large quantities of oil and resources
No blood for oil!
Where is the artist now?
He is silent, dead, murdered by the inextricable machine of government and injustice
Sacrificed for the war effort, sacrificed because he refused to be a part of it
For that he was destroyed
What of the murderers?
They sit fat and complacent laughing at the cries of their victim as they cruelly take his life
Their palace is built on innocent blood and deathly lies
They sit atop a heap of shit and call it government
One of their number is fully covered in shit and yet they call him leader
What is hierarchy but a pile of false big stinking shit?
And we cheer on as they throw shit at each other like caged monkeys in a zoo
But this time the monkeys are outside and we are in the cage spewing our own shit at each other to match theirs
Fuck that shit!
Decadence is the head that bears the crown
Happiness is the cover that lives above the frown
We win our wars with a rocket and a gun
Yet the war machine devours our young
Leaders bring out praises for our soldiers 
And award them for their injustice
Gil Scott-Heron sings no more
Now all revolutions are televised and downgraded as mince meat for the crowds
Where is the soul?
It is locked away in layers of death and evil
As they veil the shining lighthouse guiding peace to our shores
The audience colludes in self-annihilation in lieu of self-affirmation
Soulful screams are replaced by soulless drones as the passion-driven artist
Gives way to the public acceptable robots of Robert A. Heinlein’s dark and twisted future
We are starving!
Gaps fill our souls, destroying anything that is valued truthfully
We have killed the God Above and have forsaken the Law of Love
We worship the Demon of Hate and Debasement with profuse bows and satirical hymns
The preacher cries with joy as the lambs are slaughtered in the name of Heaven and Hail Marys
The wounds of Christ bleed anew as millions commit evil in his name
Crucifying him again and again and again with their fearmongering and hate
Fundamentalist evangelists root out and crucify those who dare to deviate from their ecclesiastical pharisaic dictatorship
The lone voice of the poet is the lone voice in the wilderness
Where is love?
All I see are fearful, mingling, cringing, prostrate human beings terrorized by those who claim divine authority 
There is no love in mass murder
There is no love when whales are murdered for the gain of a rich few
There is no love when people preach compassion and do the opposite
There is no love when forests and oceans are callously exterminated and annihilated for the profits of a grubby-fat few
There is no love in politics
There is no love in business
To be in power is to deny love
Che Guevara said that a true revolutionary is directed by feelings of love.
What is revolution if not the highest form of love?
What is love if not the highest form of revolution?
Love is revolution
The revolution is Love
Love is the Absolute
The Dead shall Dance again

THE REVOLUTION WILL NOT BE MORTIFIED.


----------



## Susanna

5-29-11
I MAY not know why I am here
yet if I could revel in the moment
life life as if it were clear
i do marvel in the moment
sometimes

pieces of the puzzle
to love
to hope
sometimes - many - fit like a nuzzle
on a dog

dogs MAY have it right
to love unconditionally
with all their might
sometimes - many - you fit like a glove
love

life fits like a glove
no matter why I am here
I found the secret on the journey
i can only love
it is love

humbly i see the fragile finish
on the heart and soul that knows not
my own and yours 
the unknown knowledge cannot diminish


----------



## bubbleboy

Got some dirt on your fingers
No need to fret
Nothin' a little soap and water can't fix
Just make sure 
You don't stop scrubbin'
Til all the stains are gone
Otherwise
How would you get them dirty again?


----------



## bubbleboy

Surreal Snake said:


> The Junkie Yells Tomorrow
> 
> i take marble syringes
> there aint no misses
> with those bitches
> i load up my harpoon
> 
> watching gloom meet my moon
> i take mr heroin
> he spills in my spoon
> a miss..
> 
> i walk towards my empty floor
> see no more of that whore
> moby dick watches my stream
> he locks and loads harpoons
> 
> i take china white and fight
> he sits on my dishes
> my silver spoon long since rusted
> he cries in my corner
> opens up his eye
> 
> ~~I Wave Bye Bye~~


this is awesome


----------



## Love2Hug

Where did I imagine my life would be at this stage
Not enduring years of struggle due to horrifying loss and rage
My only precious daughter was a victim of a crime
Grief so overwhelming I've often lost all track of time
I can hear my sweet child's voice speaking in my mind
She was so incredibly talented, intelligent, genuine & kind
Forever missing her warm hugs & endearing smile
Rising to a new day took energy as if running a mile
Healing of profound & devastating loss is slow
In therapy I'm learning to survive & grow
In honor of you my loving child, I'll laugh often again
As tears in this life come to an end
I'll be holding you for eternity in Heaven


----------



## Berdudget

@Love2Hug: Oh! Break my heart. :'( And it's very well-written. I hope to read more from you.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Big Brother

he sits in his starship
aint no truth there
they grow fields of napalm
the children just stare

sometimes the suds stick to them
now that is real sin
the children cry
many die

it turns the tear in my eye
man why do they die
looking for answers in my sky
i see others wonder why

napalm kisses and big brother wishes
he goes warp eight
some enjoy their fate
its never too late

~!~Fuck You Fate~!~


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blocks of Chocolate

how dare you fate
they say you are great
the lost look for you
yeah truth some goof

they eat our chocolate cake
enjoying their fate
fuck you fuck you fuck you
we all share the same fate

they prey on their god
using and abusing the fog
claiming they are saved
from their tiny lost graves

the herd from every island
claim to know the truth
some kill in its name
weighing the shame and guilt

they prey everyday
some it gives them hope
that is ok
hope is the boat that floats

killing in its name
now that is a game
cause if god existed we wouldnt
and shouldnt

it would of killed us long ago
weeping and burning what we know
no test all in jest
blocks of chocolate best


----------



## Love2Hug

@Berdudget ~ Thank you for your kind and understanding words. I enjoy and relate to the INFJ & ENFJ forums, as I've discovered that my grief journey has caused me to desire and need much more "quiet time." Anytime I hear talk show hosts argue or talk over each other too long, I think "Ahhhhh..." and rush to turn off the TV or radio. That's likely due to the trauma I endured too. I also adore my INFJ therapist, who I credit for guiding me through the darkest days of my life... Everyone needs a few INFJs in their life. Kindness, care, concern, loyalty and trust are gifts from above. I love to write and will absolutely be back on this site... Blessings to you and those you love and cherish.


----------



## bubbleboy

Hold on

You lost your joy
But you'll find it again
My friend
And until then 
Look back
At the joy you had
Let yourself be glad
That it was even had
Maybe even
Dust off that smile
Buried in the back of the closet
The one you haven't worn in awhile
I know this might sound superficial
And the damn thing might seem out of style
But you look mighty beautiful
In that vintage smile


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

breathe 
breathe 
breathe
BREATHE i kept telling myself.
how you made it this far 
in ur heart you know.
Breathe 
breathe
we can change,adapt,react
breathe
breathe
no! the pain is too much
my soul wont let go...why.
Breathe
breathe
its not your time don't let go!
"stay with me,you hear me!"
breathe
breathe
ah this sleep is so eternal, weightless
in tone..
Faint breaths
Faint breaths
I'm sorry i failed you all
I was all alone..
Faint breaths 
faint breaths
"HE'S GOING INTO CARDIAC ARREST"
"T-minus 2mins till arrival"
"Stay with with me!"
gasp
gasp
To love, to fall,to pick up the pieces,is this all we know..
no.I found love i held on dearly, i gave it my all. i knew i'd fall
i wish i could see you. Is this how it really ends..
With time elapsed suspended upon this crossroad of choice.
The world displayed among the sky's, the graves below of those who fell.
alone i searched with in my soul for a reason to walk this road to conform or rebel
a love i so strongly held shouted at me"i thought you loved me,you said you'd never leave me. Were you a lie as well!!".my chest ached a pain i was sealing away awoken. The faces of the bonds i shared appeared before me, an immense love arose to find me.I chose..
"We got a pulse!"
"Welcome back".


----------



## Dalien

Love2Hug said:


> Where did I imagine my life would be at this stage
> Not enduring years of struggle due to horrifying loss and rage
> My only precious daughter was a victim of a crime
> Grief so overwhelming I've often lost all track of time
> I can hear my sweet child's voice speaking in my mind
> She was so incredibly talented, intelligent, genuine & kind
> Forever missing her warm hugs & endearing smile
> Rising to a new day took energy as if running a mile
> Healing of profound & devastating loss is slow
> In therapy I'm learning to survive & grow
> In honor of you my loving child, I'll laugh often again
> As tears in this life come to an end
> I'll be holding you for eternity in Heaven


Oh, my...my tears flow with yours. Beautiful poem. How courageous of you.


----------



## Dalien

Susanna said:


> 5-29-11
> I MAY not know why I am here
> yet if I could revel in the moment
> life life as if it were clear
> i do marvel in the moment
> sometimes
> 
> pieces of the puzzle
> to love
> to hope
> sometimes - many - fit like a nuzzle
> on a dog
> 
> dogs MAY have it right
> to love unconditionally
> with all their might
> sometimes - many - you fit like a glove
> love
> 
> life fits like a glove
> no matter why I am here
> I found the secret on the journey
> i can only love
> it is love
> 
> humbly i see the fragile finish
> on the heart and soul that knows not
> my own and yours
> the unknown knowledge cannot diminish


I love this poem, Susanna!


----------



## Surreal Snake

She Drain

they drain my pain
make them play their way
not today
stay away from me

you say the sad group
looking for truth
not today
stay away from me


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Muse'

she peels my broken bark
her age locked in a cage
she is old..
her skins smells like fine wine

wherever you are from 
whatever our age
there are wounded muses
locked in our cage

set her free set her free
no other way to see
let her out let her out
have no doubt


----------



## Surreal Snake

Invite the Sky

i get invited to the sky
taking the invitation
i screw up..
so says the feeler

they become my friend
i guess there isnt an end 
i blow out my hole
isnt my soul

they are my friends
i guess till my end
run run run
from spiders gun

aiming at the sun
she glows her golden fun
i wish i may i wish i might
only way to be

fight figtht fight
the rage boils in me
i guess i see
dont invite the sky on conditions

always the same
they spill their chocolate milk
behave behave behave
in my grave


----------



## IncredibleMouse

bubbleboy said:


> Feeling a bit confused
> Part of the daily ritual unfortunately
> Think all day
> Hooray
> The black hole sucks the thoughts away
> Where did they go?
> Dont really know
> Nothing to show
> Nothing to think
> What am I thinking?
> I honestly don't know
> How am I supposed to analyze this shit?
> The analysis of jiberish
> is most certainly jiberish
> Validated this hypothesis a few lines ago
> ANYWAY
> Gotta get back on point
> Must find a thesis statement to describe my day
> Preferably
> In a metaphorical way
> Because everyone loves metaphors!
> They're so shiny!
> Metaphors and rhyming words
> Birds
> Yea!
> I think it's time for bed
> Good night head
> See ya tomorrow


lawl
bawl
lol


----------



## Dalien

I'm Not
by Dalien
31 May 2011

I'm not someones' so that they have freedom
then they can tell me I have none
I'm not someones' so that they have controlling power
then they can tell me every move
I'm not someones' so that they have higher priority
then they can tell me I'm beneath
I'm not someones' so that they have commitment
then they can tell me they have none
I'm not someones' so that they can say I am owned


----------



## Surreal Snake

Friends

i make my mistakes
but would never take
anything from them
they are my end


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

goblets of truth
spill on the youth


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Mayans(For Devilsapple)

my friend sees the jaguar
she is the star
the panther roars from her grave
saved today in a chocolate way

the people drink their chocolate
the goblets carved from silver
it bleeds from the trees
the rosewood makes the noose

she sits in serious silence
studying her ascendants
the jaguar queen watches them scream
spanish melt the silver for fare

the children all there
they get no share
the spanish hang them upside down
such clowns

the gods really did care
the jaguar was there
she hunts in her fields
now just disease


----------



## skycloud86

Lines of green on the far below ground,
As the grey snakes through them I count the cars,
Our flight overhead is fleeting,
And in the skies above us the clouds are curious.


----------



## bubbleboy

It was what it was
It is what it's not
But still
It's all that I've got
Can't let go
Won't let go
Grip firm on the rope
Safe from the plummet
Yet grasping false hope
Truth appeared an ironic foe
But in a brave moment, an honest friend
And to ascend my woes
I now know
I must let go


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Tik tok
tik tok 
my hands they tremble 
sweating heavily is this fear i feel
tik tok 
tik tok 
the sound overwhelms me 
I feel imprisoned, going insane
tik tok 
tik tok
I Yell, my cries in vain.
Shivering this is not pain
tik tok
tik tok 
anger fills my veins
I clench a fist
(Snap out of it your not insane!)
tik tok 
tik tok
anxiety has won today..


----------



## snail

Not a single one
Not a single one
Not a single one
Not a single one

So fuck you in advance,
before you bite.
Fuck you all
before I have to see those
condescending eyes.

Fuck you with the fire
of every 
"as long as she isn't like you."
Fuck you with the 
entire marching army of my own
internal civil rights movement
that shakes in my brain whenever you say
"but I'm not a bad person"
while doing bad things.

Fuck you for calling me hateful
after you have judged me as subhuman.
Fuck your advertisements and your
magazines, your advice on how to be
not me.

Fuck you for thinking I am wrong
to feel offended by your jokes,
which stab in subtle ways,
randomly everywhere,
every single day,
a little at a time,

which remind me that I am
universally despised,
which assume my inferiority like a
jolly punchline to the gut.

Fuck you with the heat of my increasing heart rate
as I try to fight back my xenophobic panic,
the terror,
the terror of knowing
it is more common to be you
than to be right.

Not a single one
Not a single one
Not a single one
Not a single one
is worth my love.
Not a single one
deserves the trouble of 
my feelings,

even this pain;
even this rage.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

I Defended you when it all came down on me
I looked away from my defenses and held you
I never once gave it one thought the fear of lies
I gave you a spot right in my heart.

But you looked away, you fell to the shadow of 
your thoughts. You let me go when I needed you to stay
you panicked and ran away, this is what love really does.
When pride has its way.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Leaving behind all i remember.
I don't care , i'll just walk away. 
Don't follow me this ends today.
I wont think of you any more
I wont let you dominate the only place i knew to go
I wont let you lie to me, while you smile in your sleep.
Deceived promises unkept, words said but unmeant
fuck you and your tactics of getting in my head
this is where your memory will stay this is the piece 
you've earned your last symphony i'll write. 
The last thing you'll ever get from me!
good night.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Medusa Blog

i write in the medusa blog
the righteous not there
i claim to be nothing
They hate me for it..

i write in the medusa blog
telling my truth~wings flutter
not yours~wings judge
Try to get Thru My Sludge..

i write in the medusa blog
there is no god here
my right to speak my thoughts
As it is Yours..

i write in the medusa blog
but i will not take your life for it
what is love
Death not my glove..

i write in the medusa blog
die daily we all die daily
i die daily one day
On another Poets Easel..

i write in the medusa blog
i say my truth and i die in your eye
you judge your hatred on my beliefs
I Believe in love..

i write in the medusa blog
i shake as i write
i am alone
Only the Phone..

I Write In The Medusa Blog
I am Alive.
I am Alive.
I am Alive.

I am Alive..


----------



## snail

*A Letter to the Past*

I know why they call it
a blinding rage.
It sears the backs of the eyes
like molten metal,
medieval lead sprinklers
branding my perception.

I have been impaled,
have ridden your Spanish Donkey,
your prisoners' Mule,
have swallowed your spiked Pear 
sat upon your Judas throne,
and now it is my turn to hate,

to devour your weapons
with my Crocodile shears,
to tear them from your bones
with curved Cat's paws,
to savor the music of the
Brazen Bull
as you choke out steam 
like a useless engine,
a stupid hard machine.

You can take it, right?
I'll make you swear at gunpoint
that you won't scream,
and if you make a sound,
you are the only one to blame 
for the knotted skull,
the bloody nose,
the dark halos around both eyes,
the pretty purple shoulders.
Yes, it's my favorite color too,
on you.

I will cut out your tongue
so I can punish your silence.
I will pull out your eyes
and scold your lack of sight.
I will beat you bloody.
Don't you dare cry,
you hypocrite.
You despise manipulative tears,
isn't that right?


----------



## Surreal Snake

snail said:


> *A Letter to the Past*
> 
> I know why they call it
> a blinding rage.
> It sears the backs of the eyes
> like molten metal,
> medieval lead sprinklers
> branding my perception.
> 
> I have been impaled,
> have ridden your Spanish Donkey,
> your prisoners' Mule,
> have swallowed your spiked Pear
> sat upon your Judas throne,
> and now it is my turn to hate,
> 
> to devour your weapons
> with my Crocodile shears,
> to tear them from your bones
> with curved Cat's paws,
> to savor the music of the
> Brazen Bull
> as you choke out steam
> like a useless engine,
> a stupid hard machine.
> 
> You can take it, right?
> I'll make you swear at gunpoint
> that you won't scream,
> and if you make a sound,
> you are the only one to blame
> for the knotted skull,
> the bloody nose,
> the dark halos around both eyes,
> the pretty purple shoulders.
> Yes, it's my favorite color too,
> on you.
> 
> I will cut out your tongue
> so I can punish your silence.
> I will pull out your eyes
> and scold your lack of sight.
> I will beat you bloody.
> Don't you dare cry,
> you hypocrite.
> You despise manipulative tears,
> isn't that right?


Epic...The Tears,Christ the Tears.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bow Wow

the poet lights her crystal ship
she sails the gorgeous stars
lets hit those bars in gallons of silver bars
i light her match and bow wow bow wow

that painter can write
one helluva fight
i watch her gallions of laser beams tear at my seams
yeah momma i tip my hat to you

but painter true poet been doin
she points to her silver clouds
and bow wow bow bow
to her crystal star

i gleam on my beam cause my pencil
was screamin that a dream on my team
said that kevin was a despotic dot on his spot holding
my dart..

These Words I Say For You
I Tell you true
Hey dude my demon been bleedin
a much longer season

..


----------



## snail

Surreal Snake said:


> Epic...The Tears,Christ the Tears.


Aw, sorry. I didn't mean to make you cry. I keep forgetting that INFJs tend to be empaths. 

By the way, yours got to me too.


----------



## Surreal Snake

snail said:


> Aw, sorry. I didn't mean to make you cry. I keep forgetting that INFJs tend to be empaths.
> 
> By the way, yours got to me too.





Feels good to cry..It is Strength.Thank You.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Surreal Snake said:


> Bow Wow
> 
> the poet lights her crystal ship
> she sails the gorgeous stars
> lets hit those bars in gallons of silver bars
> i light her match and bow wow bow wow
> 
> that painter can write
> one helluva fight
> i watch her gallions of laser beams tear at my seams
> yeah momma i tip my hat to you
> 
> but painter true poet been doin
> she points to her silver clouds
> and bow wow bow bow
> to her crystal star
> 
> i gleam on my beam cause my pencil
> was screamin that a dream on my team
> said that kevin was a despotic dot on his spot holding
> my dart..
> 
> These Words I Say For You
> I Tell you true
> Hey dude my demon been bleedin
> a much longer season
> 
> ..




This Poem a Sign of Your Writing Prowess.Bows to Snail.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

quote myself
what an elf


----------



## Surreal Snake

Skull

it bounces down my stairs
i remove the stars
they fall by my sars
yeah ive had enough

i twist and turn in my tiny tiny room
the gloom sometimes my full moon
i watch her blink
by my kitchen sink

they only come out at night


----------



## Surreal Snake

Garbage

i eat my silver soup
yum yum
so much fun
my pain all glued to truth


----------



## Dalien

@snail @Surreal Snake

Amazed
by Dalien
1 May 2011

I sit here amazed
Blue-blazing power 
Raw energy dazed
Hell fury shower
Identify raised
I don't have that hour

PS This just means that I can't write like that...with the power that you two write with. I have tried, but to no avail. Both of you amaze me.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Scream

the artist gets in the painting
they ring their tune
ready for gloom
they sing to what is right

we turn ourselves into herds
plant in the fields
the money turns to germs
held by all

i watch my scream grow
nurturing it the true way
hay have a nice day
i continue to play

i watch the scream
its long and lean
my mirrors shout out goof
only the truth

the sophists agree
its you and me
my silence grows in the scream
uh hum i clear my throat

bloody goat
i watch the fields of poets
make my hearts clean
we grow our scream


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> @snail @Surreal Snake
> 
> Amazed
> by Dalien
> 1 May 2011
> 
> I sit here amazed
> Blue-blazing power
> Raw energy dazed
> Hell fury shower
> Identify raised
> I don't have that hour




You are in the Hour Hun.We are who we are.Yes you can Write.One needs to do deeper is all Hun.It is in you.Not a competition.Sometimes you Amaze me too.


----------



## Surreal Snake

"Epic"

i put horns on my words
twisting and turning
it burns it burns
the demon in my semen why they were screamin

believe the sighs
yell do or die
the ego fits in the soup
i play with words today

hey hey hey hey
my hearts come asunder
they roll the epic ship
it sails on the stars

not near not far
my sails set for the twisted scar
i ride my blueness of waves
in my grave


----------



## Surreal Snake

Horns of Anger

my anger stains my grave
i sit in my rage
yes on some page
the stars break their bars

the medusa blog
such a slob
my horns portray my truth
the angel rings and dalien sings


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> You are in the Hour Hun.We are who we are.Yes you can Write.One needs to do deeper is all Hun.It is in you.Not a competition.Sometimes you Amaze me too.


Thanks Kev. Competition didn't even enter my head. I added the below PS while you sent your reply. It is more like awe.

PS This just means that I can't write like that...with the power that you two write with. I have tried, but to no avail. Both of you amaze me.


----------



## Surreal Snake

History

my silver claws dig your grave
save save save save
they get blood on my easel
the wandering Poet

~history ~his ~story~
i tell mine with broken pencil
i am wounded i am wounded
my talons retract

i use my hands for stands
walking around upside down
werewolf fangs sharpen my doom
i go back in my room

sails flutter flutter
my broken wings attempt to sing
the lead of the dead
they guard my crumbling walls

we fall one and all
the singer tells the youth
my wings in the wrong key of me
i look up to the heavens

i stain my grain
grow it in my fields
it brings pounds of rain
for my pain to grow..so slow

My Wings try to Sing.


----------



## Susanna

Surreal Snake said:


> "~Silver~''
> 
> silver sugar starfish clap their broken wings
> the wounded come forward for love
> he flaps his seasoned wings and sings
> the mother of another opens up her wish
> 
> silver rockets fall from our stars
> we look in each others skies
> the beauty of your eyes
> they glow the mOOns soul
> 
> the stream in my dream
> unicorns bleed pure love
> the gorgeous serial lover
> she sits in my sky
> 
> i wander to your eyes
> shaking i catch the glimpse of
> the goddess..
> i get down on my knees and seed
> 
> i stand take her hand
> she looks up and me
> our lips shake and quake
> the volcano sees the sun
> 
> the beauty of you
> my love do not run
> i pull the mOOn~break my gloom
> we make love soon


 That is so pretty. And the knowing....


----------



## Frog

I don't do rage very well, but maybe I can lay down some depressing nonsense.


The lining of the starting line,
Was friendly faces, every one,
I stand with others, hoping,
To win! A champion of all.
The gunshot! Run! But quickly see,
I cannot win this game of swift.
Downhearted, but unbeaten, walk,
To reach the end, and finish true.
Racers turn and call to me,
"Come on, friend!" and for a time,
I think, If I do all I can,
They'll wait, and we can run in time.
Straining, sweating, pushing hard,
To close the gap, but raise my eyes,
And see, they're running faster still,
As still they call, "Run faster, friend!"
They do not want to run with me,
They want to run with someone else,
Identical in face and heart,
But faster, still, in leg and arm.
Consigned am I to loneliness,
With heavy heart, I slow my step.
Return to my old pace, then go,
A little slower, just for spite.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Frog said:


> I don't do rage very well, but maybe I can lay down some depressing nonsense.
> 
> 
> The lining of the starting line,
> Was friendly faces, every one,
> I stand with others, hoping,
> To win! A champion of all.
> The gunshot! Run! But quickly see,
> I cannot win this game of swift.
> Downhearted, but unbeaten, walk,
> To reach the end, and finish true.
> Racers turn and call to me,
> "Come on, friend!" and for a time,
> I think, If I do all I can,
> They'll wait, and we can run in time.
> Straining, sweating, pushing hard,
> To close the gap, but raise my eyes,
> And see, they're running faster still,
> As still they call, "Run faster, friend!"
> They do not want to run with me,
> They want to run with someone else,
> Identical in face and heart,
> But faster, still, in leg and arm.
> Consigned am I to loneliness,
> With heavy heart, I slow my step.
> Return to my old pace, then go,
> A little slower, just for spite.




I really like this Poem.Welcome..Kevin


----------



## MJ Gray

*Disconsole*

A drunken cloud stumbles
across a back alley sky

and pauses to piss blindly
on rooftops. Somewhere

little rainbows dream sweet
and a pretty sunbeam paces;

What time d'ya call this?

Even soap opera weather
is a welcome diversion.

Meanwhile,

my phone chirps, and I tell myself
it isn't you before I look,

but am still disappointed.


----------



## MJ Gray

*Psalm*

Sometimes I sing
and my voice is the tune of wind-chimes
tickled by a too-sudden wind,
or the baby's laugh that broke
into the million skipping pieces
that began Barrie's fairies.

Sometimes I sing
both siren-song and foghorn;
tempting and warning. At tide-times
I can turn and quarter a long note
as a sail quarters a hard wind,
but slower.

Sometimes I sing
the sound of rising mercury, the shriek
of a done kettle, the call of coyotes
in the cities that once were hillsides,
the cry of a murder of crow
murdering crows.

Sometimes I sing
the rustling of the rain against
the eaves, the muted sigh of ashes
shushing from the urn and into zephyrs 
bound for better places, the tiny strain
of distant violins.

Sometimes 
I surge, a tsunami
at the shaken breaking of the earth.
I surge with joyous aching rage
and mindless loving misery. Madness
swells in me, insane intensity billows
in my belly, lodges in my larynx
and suffocates. When next I part
my lips, what wretched thing limps,
stillborn on my breath, and bloody,
falls.

Sometimes,
I do not sing at all.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Drunk outta my mind i wrote this as an example that its not hard to write what you feel. I thought it was nice. 

The pencil falls my tears follow
for the maiden of my calls is not around.
The one who lifts me up is no where to be found.
I call her in my dreams, I see her with my pleads.
I'm in love please don't leave ..


----------



## napoleon227

Surreal Snake said:


> "Epic"
> 
> i put horns on my words
> twisting and turning
> it burns it burns
> the demon in my semen why they were screamin
> 
> believe the sighs
> yell do or die
> the ego fits in the soup
> i play with words today
> 
> hey hey hey hey
> my hearts come asunder
> they roll the epic ship
> it sails on the stars
> 
> not near not far
> my sails set for the twisted scar
> i ride my blueness of waves
> in my grave


This is awesome Kev! Very cool.


----------



## Moon Juice

The Ghost of Love

For me: cold darkness came,
Walked down some alley,
To attend a cry,
Out there instead laid a crack,
Whip'd my chest a bloody pain,
And as I fell,
Wrap't 'round to throw my dagger,
Caught only the fragment of a shade...

My efforts of pray'er cast aside,
To mark a strain upon my heart.

A girl betray'd her lovesick notion,
That love's the thing before life,
Became a shadow in some sickly motion.
And made my ghost stand in strife.

Now I stand amongst the ruins,
Of love's lost kingdom,
Its subjects long forgotten,
Praising a dead king,
I am a ghost, to haunt,
These hallowed grounds of love,
And what was once forgotten;
Life's not the master, no,
Leave open a weary ear,
Life's not the master, but fear,
Aye, fear,
If you listen too hard,
Hear nought but fear,
A constant rapping.

My memory still hears a painful cry,
I found my heart temp't to hold sorrows too dear,
Though the same's true for either heart, it seems,
That neither heart could bear.

This ghost, once war's weary master,
Want of settling his marshal's baton,
But perhaps too quick to pick it up again,
Now trapp'd under future too dear.

All ye hope to find,
Amongst these walls,
The love you so dearly want so near,
Perhaps your own small jennet, a Spanish soldier's mare,
To ride with out into life's fray,
May perhaps find, I warn,
Fear incumbent on love's throne.

The evil spoken to us by parents dear,
Always haunted,
Wishing's to escape their fear,
Leaving some mark, some curse,
Which ought be outcast,
At no speed too fast.

Love - war - art, the same,
And was kitsune of their cunning,
Art employ'd for healing,
A play's nothing but means to feeling,
A hidden way overseen.

I sit now in some king's chair...
A ghost left unresolved,
Kill'd too quickly, I fear,
Now stuck in these castle walls,
The castle collaps'd me as I searched,
With keen eye,
For hidden treasure, which I found glinting,
In some melancholy night,
But my hands too weak, too bored,
That I may fancy my heart's every motion.

'Tis true though,
All's this a play,
And my weary ghost stays back,
Whilst my soul moves in the day,
Nought's held in my back in strife,
But my ghost, I'm not caught,
For what he does, poor dead'un,
He haunts until his heart may stand resurrect,
Other times, he haunts for fun.
Still want of his story's end.
His mind oft caught with wonders:
What can be so missed,
When slain so young?
What do all men dream of?
Dreams, ma'am,
Of hidden treasure. What else?

Power can oft ressurect,
My advice: learn to play with it so dear,
So that thine heart may not be so burden'd,
With the greatness of horror's fear,
Ghosts wait for chances twain,
_Et au coeur de la haine_,
In collaps'd tunnels left behind,
For a light shone once again,
And to hear a gentle mend...
A gentle voice,
A warm embrace,
Such is all to end his race...

_But 'tis strange:
And oftentimes, to win us to our harm,
The instruments of darkness tell us truths,
Win us with honest trifles, to betray's
In deepest consequence._


----------



## Dalien

Moon Juice said:


> The Ghost of Love


Nice poem...welcome!


----------



## Vivid Melody

The ending is crap for this one because I couldn't figure out how to end it right.


Separate Lives

Sickly spaces leave traces.
We're so caught up with our own faces,
strangled within mangled mazes ---- phases,
mere paces as the days' craze filters you,
and all the sun just slips right through,
melts into the goo.

Must I sue to be among the few?
But it's nothing new,
for who is left that is thoughtful and true?

You seal yourself up like a mummy,
wrapped in mind's money,
starve yourself of honey.
You eat your own decay and pray how to obey,
while you lay in your gray bandages all shrivled and frayed.
Then you wonder at my dismay.
"Okay," I say, "I'll stay away."

So I stay in the hay,
waiting for the pay,
but my heart can't betray how it weighs.
I'm cold within your cave so I fade.
But you never come to trade,
never to save,
you only crave.

Separate lives,
separate tribes.
I don't want to just be in the hive,
I want to be the honey.


----------



## Vivid Melody

You're just a picture - thin and cold,
while I sit here shivering in mold.
As I watch your faces unfold,
you're just a scar - faded but bold.
So what else is new? This is old.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the dog continues to bark
Wuff Wuff


----------



## Surreal Snake

Skull of Heat

she tries to*embrace the heat
the lover of another
the sweet taste of heat
she slides down my rainbow

she blows she blows
the breeze such a treat
i play with her spell
the luscious smell of you

the precious the precious
she stains the rain 
i watch the breeze kiss her knees
the sweet taste of meat

The Sweet Taste of Heat.


*Embrace the heat.. not my line..A Member..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wild Wanderer

she bleeds on her seeds
the angel goes demon
that perfect kiss
one day my wish

we look in the skies
we embrace our pagan treat
such is the spell
of those who dwell

we wander in the garden
the tulips carry truth
their tongues lick the sun
such such fun

who won who won
my crossbow scares the sun
my love just begun
two tickets to eternity

we sell them to wander the earth
the pain always the same
the sun tries to run
i catch her rain

i believe again
i load my weapon with peace
my mind at war
we sell our tickets sell to truth

i never get what is sent
the long wishhhhhhhhhh
my first spell
purple unicorns blow the kiss

Those Werewolves Never Miss.


----------



## camus11

*Here's To The State of Barack Obama*

*This is my rewrite of Phil Ochs's "State of Mississippi" and "State of Richard Nixon" songs. This is how I feel we were fooled yet again. I mean, after eight years of Bush one might think we'd learned something about politicians who say one thing and do another.*

Here’s to the state of Barack Obama
For underneath his promise hides a bastion of lies
His every act in office is a needless compromise
To the owners of the banks, to the wielders of the knives
How can he look our children deep into their eyes?

Oh, here’s to the land you’ve torn out the heart of
Barack Obama, find yourself another country to be part of

And here’s to the laws of Barack Obama
He betrays the working people for a profitable price
And backs the corporate henchmen who are demons in disguise
He speaks about our freedom yet he kicks us to the floor
And each time he is finished we keep coming back for more

Oh, here’s to the land you’ve torn out the heart of
Barack Obama, find yourself another country to be part of

Yes, and here’s to the wars of Barack Obama
They parade onto the battlefield like lusters for the kill
Disregarding innocence as they charge upon the hill
Murdering and thieving like fiends released from hell
And the dead hear the generals ringing the brazen bell

Oh, here’s to the land you’ve torn out the heart of
Barack Obama, find yourself another country to be part of

And here’s to the government of Barack Obama
As he does his corporate duty stabbing progressives in the back
The hopeful people praise him for what he clearly lacks
Every critic silenced is the victim of the storm
All the pundits gladly smear them with more than just a hint of scorn

Oh, here’s to the land you’ve torn out the heart of
Barack Obama, find yourself another country to be part of

And here’s to the lies of Barack Obama
They think that he is different, not like any of the rest
But they fail to realise, he does what he does best
Following in the footsteps of Bush’s goose-step walk
Empty platitudes and phrases over-saturate his talk

Oh, here’s to the land you’ve torn out the heart of
Barack Obama, find yourself another country to be part of.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Kundalini

the black mamba slithers up my spine
his fangs scrape my bones
the poison a toxic treat
if only we can meet

i take his head tell him where to start
he begins below my hole
there isnt any soul~he blinks at me
all i see..

the awakening comes with charged matter
the demon spills his semen
i take it in deep
such a treat

i lay awake and feel him 
he bleeds his seed in me
the mamba smiles his precious drops
they drip inside of me
the kundalini i be


----------



## Surreal Snake

So

so sensitive
they take it all so personally
walking away with their canes today
only hear what they want to say

Yay.


----------



## Dalien

Waiting
by Dalien
2 June 2011

Waiting for that just so moment
hands fall down from being up in the air
Waiting for that storm to die down
hands fly up from being on the ground
Waiting for that breath to be caught
hands reach out from being over the chest
Waiting forever and a day for that breath
that creates that storm in that just so moment


----------



## Surreal Snake

Self Aware

they like you when you go along with their beliefs
or even ignore them
but say something about what they believe
they will crucify you upside down

the inverted blog
its name is frog
the bold tell the truth
bow wow that youth


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Control

of ones hole
made into a soul
they worry about that soup
the virgin soul is a hole

it makes them bleed the sin
where do i begin
they beg for themselves
such little elves

they worry about the end
the end is here
always near
dear oh dear

they always hear
about gods fear
hey its up to you
its only a hole

Not a Soul..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tripple Tards

of truth
not about youth
i spear the soul
it becomes my hole

locked up in twins
they cant seperate or begin
too hard to be
only way i see

i stretch that hole
rely on my pole
i jump over the mOOn
its my crooked spoon

the mOOn sees your gloom
you rely on that"guy"
it says do or die
i shake my head again

i thought a friend
she says never again
hey i am alone
always my friends

i pick up my pencil and fight
cause i am right
the wages of twins
is sin..


----------



## Dalien

Life Novel
by Dalien
2 June 2011

Keys cutting type slapping paper
Clickity-clack tip tap tap whop
Carriage slides vertical zinging
White out tape hardened to dust 
Ripped out pages crunched tossed
Waste basket more than half full 
Chapters strewn all over the floor

Tip tap tap clickity-clack whop
Zinging vertical carriage slides
Moments of chapters living words
Indenting of time come and gone 
Wishing the dreams to be alive
A desk filled with pages brimming
Slapping paper keys cutting type

Such is life...a novel in the making


----------



## skycloud86

An old man of the sky looks weary
The years he has spent being a tiny speck
A beacon in the sky amongst a billion cousins
His light that still travels the galaxy does not know
That the star of its birth died a long time ago


----------



## Surreal Snake

They Claim

they claim the poems are me
they claim insane
they claim the rain
they claim my pain
they claim the sea
they claim to be
they claim the gain
they claim the shit 
they claim the snow
they claim to know


----------



## Dalien

Path Travel
by Dalien
3 June 2011

Down a path of words
Thoughts gather treading
fields of flowers or gravel
Forked roads sting dueling
Singular streets incomplete
Double lanes running opposite
Dual paths winding less lonely
Thoughts gathered of flowers
or gravel blending together
Defines how one travels
Down the path of life


----------



## bubbleboy

Sorry for the anger lol

I'm happy you got to see
Me be resilient last night
I'm happy you got to see
That I'm going to be A Okay
Without you
While you fucking rot


----------



## bubbleboy

Life

You can twist that rubik's cube as many times as you like
Nothing's gonna change
If you don't know what you're doing
You'll never figure it out


----------



## bubbleboy

I bury my intentions
Beneath a big pile of bullshit
Have fun digging


----------



## Surreal Snake

The End

the only friend
i say it again
my only friend
i sit with him and grin

i walk my crooked rainbow of souls
chocolate rivers spill over my levees
the banks of no thanks
i start to see
the problem is me

i judge my friends once again
the mayans reach for truth
i speak my mind
because i am kind

i only need the end


----------



## Dalien

Agree to Disagree
by Dalien
3 June 2011

Agree to disagree
that is not judgment
We judge not others
We judge only ourselves
Don't thank me 
Do thank me
Is of no matter
Even though, it is nice
to know others agree at times
Poems can be so esoteric
What is in my head may not
spill out on the pages
in a way that all know 
what I mean
Hell, I judge myself 
trying to gather 
what you mean
Not fully understanding
Sometimes I thank you
Sometimes I don't
Agree to disagree
that is not judgment


----------



## Dalien

Only The Lonely
by Dalien
4 June 2011

Am I here, no not really
I have disappeared
To where I don't know
I must not be here
Really, does anyone care
For I'm alone
I might as well never have been there
To begin with
Because that is how far gone I am
I'm not here at all
So alone that I'm lonely
Pity myself to death
Some would say
But, I say hey
Why can't someone just let me know
Yeah, you are here
I feel you see you and want you near
All I have is myself
For some reason that just doesn't excite me
'Cause I disappear into myself
Dying for another to affirm me
Then I'm told if you don't affirm yourself
Who will be able to do so
Here we go round in circular motion
Hey, I'm just feeling down
And would love to be lifted up
Why is that so much to ask
How hard can that be
Obviously no one can handle me
Hell, I have a hard time of it myself 
Who says we always have to do it alone
Is what I want to know
'Cause I don't want to be gone
Much less alone creating lonely


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> Girls
> 
> girls with guns
> girls with sons
> girls on film
> girls who run
> girls some glum
> girls with sun
> girls on stilts
> girls on feel
> girls with thought
> girls some caught
> girls in the web
> girls i have fed
> girls on pills
> girls in the world
> girls girls girls


Damn, girls!


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Waves

of my graves
i dig down deep and find myself
dig down deep daily in my keep
i wash my prey on graves

my double hearts eat the art
i sponge it up in twins
they win they win
aint about fate

they protect the ego
pounds of snow
blows thru my hole
the epic scream for truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

Salem's Lot

the witches bitch the brew
they turn the eye in the sky
taken all so serious
the eye of my ruby

i wonder in silent solitude
trying to escape myself
the wandering few
we work alone

i keep my keep
the marshall sings in key
wounded pebbles glow creations soul
i wonder where we went

the concrete cage is thick
my bark thicker
i shed my skin daily in metamorphosis
i wind up that kaleidoscope

the colors become clearer and clearer
it is near once again
i feel my friend
the black mamba comes

the wings swoon down on me like an ancient insect
armored and fierce
they scare the gods to flight
run run run

i came with the grain
the fields bow low
they glow in the rain
shake and take shake and take

they are taken from the dirt
the mamba winds thru time
it comes on the morrow
salems lot


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wander

i wander from truth to truth
wondering about the lie
the cyclops comes someday
always has his way

he cries with his eye
knocking out the sky
my oh my
watch him die


----------



## Surreal Snake

Taken

so very seriously
they take their pen
see ya again
aint my friend

they run do or lie
escaping from my eye
they lie oh my they lie
blaming me for words they see

i write and fight myself
they all think they are self
the absorbtion true
man look at you..

think i care with wet hair
i bare the cyclops within
my mortal enemy
myself~i begin


----------



## Maximus

when you fall into love

and that love falls apart

you just keep falling, falling, falling

no safety net for your heart

-MVM


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Sun

it screams in my dream
it tries to get in
i pick up my hades shield and block
the moon opens her mouth and swallows her whole

i pick up my pin 
i destroy the twins
it only takes a been
where to begin

she runs from my gun
my .10 gauge in his cage
i load with silver buckshot
the whores ask for more

i aim with stealth and wealth
my bank account in the red
i am hoping to kill them both
twin moons of jupiter scared of the sun

they hide on distant shelves
barking in my gloom
dont kill the moon!
run the sun thru you!

i consider this thryce
i consider this thryce
i consider this thyrce

This is My Life.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Marbles 

those fuckers roll
they break my soul
becomes a hole
only stars open my jars

jesus sells oranges
i drive on by
apparently in the sky
fifth and pedro~fifth and pedro

my stars sit in jars
i dont know what to do
they always walk away
without their say

hey lets have it today
the enemies dig their trenches
the officers give the orders
i sit in my fields alone

they chant god is dead~they chant god is dead
i watch them waste the race
many become dead
in its name..

i kill the sun with my gun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunflower

the wizard takes his pond
he watches them slime thru grime
he fetches some sky
yes the time to knee to thee

i knee to me
i watch my horns grow
the sunflowers wave at the sky
they often wonder why

such a break
with my fate
i only conform to truth
celery sam needs a partner

i need alone
i need alone
my sky watches them die
the sunflowers beg for truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

Horrible was my friend

he write with his pipe
i wish him the best 
not said in jest
you should of told me truth

the mountain ranges reach out to him
locked up heart~locked up heart
where to start
he neglects my ton

i never signed up for you
he sees his truth
who am i to judge
i put down my pencil and see


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Gods

i read my mythology
gee gee gee..
my twin eyes
plenty of skies

i always wonder why
in my sky
aint no guarded elf
only the self

they lock onto me
hey they see with their bees
we are not that different
i bow to that silver sloth

at all the cost
i stand in line time after time
that score no more
i only submit to stars


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mystical

it goes deep in my meat
the gods scream for truth
i only believe in gee
hey its only me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sing

with my wings
the beauty of something real
the beauty of you
that crazed broken hammer

they try to break my stars
the near and the far
i only seek some peace
guarded in crystal balls of sith

i might miss
good and bad~good and bad
not about that
so much more..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Writers

you stain the blood on us
the judgement peels my banana
i watch it open
it spreads its legs for me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Porno for Purple

porno fascists spread their waves
drinking down a clown
the exposed
they drive around town

porno for purple
the seeds are weeping willows
they spread their wings
some sing with spring

purple for porn
that lost lost hole
we all dip in
such a sin

we are that shooting star
porno by far
usually bores me
but i do see

porno for bonjourno


----------



## Surreal Snake

Galaxy Bitch

the worm holes screw the stars
they take them hard
the black hole
meets its own drawl

the galaxy bitch is crayon tits
oh my oh my
i look up at truth
he frowns~such a clown

galaxies of holes
i watch them spoil
the man waves his fan
he blows it all away

had my say today


----------



## SilentScream

The Winter's Tale

Shouting, crying, 
Why, I'm always asking
Life is so hard
Can you be my guard?

Plug my bleeding
Tortured, endlessly wanting
A life that doesn't exist
Nagging hope that doesn't desist

Existence itself is a sorrow
Aching for a better tomorrow

If I could just one day
Be another man, I'll say
_“Thank you for taking my memories.
Letting me write new stories.
There is no shame
Even though you lost the game.
You were me, but not really me
You were enslaved, But I am free!”
_
Alas this is not to be
For I cannot be one who should be free
Trapped in my own prison
Not a thing that can be done

You are not here, you cannot care
You have no feelings, your soul is bare
You wear a heartless veil
Like the winter rain. A cold, painful tale


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Poets' '

even the poets.. 
dont get my meaning
i write not to fight
the subjective sees truth

my meaning the seasoning of sauce
the words wonder why
they are used high and dry
i wonder where definition went


----------



## SilentScream

Choices

Choices, we all make choices
Happiness is a choice
But to be sad, Is also
Fake it, till you make it? 

Lost something
In the past
Myself
I lost him

(Gone)

Lost

(Searching)

(In the darkness)

Lost

_Because I chose to be lost
_
Knowing now, Returning
See it coming
Bursting Forth
I choose to stay 

Where love is
Warmth, feeling
Friendship, caring 
Understanding

_Because now I choose to see it_


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

we are all so singular
dont tell me no..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pain

that wanting pirate
my individuality raped by pain
i put it in my cereal
the insane are not vain
i roll my marbles once again
my raunchy friend pain is my gain

we come together at last
the supernova blast
yes my past
is the future of me
only i see my grain it sways in my fields of pain
my pain..

it looks at me and ponders why
i look in its eyes
and scream at the skies
the lies the lies
wave bye bye
the pain always the same

i run a train on my pain
we get in line for fate
of possible weight
tons of pain at my pearly gates
i cannot escape my pet
i rub his head and hope hes dead

my pain my only truth
i spill on the youth
my groups of pain once again
they never let me be
all i see~its me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

there once was a dot named spot
he read a lot


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

You witnessed my release
You were drawn in from a distance.
You saw through the scars and thorns and into my soul.
Dazed from the atmosphere driven to love.
Outta no where you now stand at my side,
you stare into the my window and smile.
Breathless and speechless words need not be said.
Our hearts say enough.


----------



## Decoy24601

The Fallen Angel
June 6th, 2011
wondersueak

I'm so close
Yet so far away
It's more than most
Yet more than I can say

So close to overcoming this
This melancholic ignorance
It still lingers here
They linger with the tears

I no longer need you
But that need has shifted 
To need from other than you
Yet this depression has not lifted

Someone take me
I'm too close to the edge
Someone lift me
Out of my sorrows that I bear
Show me you care and I solemnly swear
I'll do the same for you

Dressed in black
Mirroring what I lack
whispers in the room
"elegant" "sorrowful" drift from the gloom

Turning heads
That day I can express what I dread
A faux pas, what I've done
No room to run

The Fallen Angel
Where light and dark kiss
the sky meeting land, able

The hidden key
The key to my release
Whever holds it be
the one that brings
the fallen angel peace
and then her songs she'll sing


----------



## Surreal Snake

Protestors

they get shot for being dots
looked upon as scum
the brave did not run
i am disappointed in the sun

they deserve their rights
they shoot them near the blights
my gawd i pull down my screen
those fucks have no sun

they shoot them and ingest
people man people are beasts
they put on their serial killer faces
the sun looks down on you

they load their guns
the people want to be free
manipulation sure i see
they do not deserve the gun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Marmalade

i spread you on my toast
that guarded serene ghost
my double eye of eggs
yeah i rub her in my grave

saved saved saved saved
i get saved in the grave
i reject fables at all costs
people are not dots

Were Spots.


----------



## snail

As the window warms
sheets against my naked limbs,
you live in closed eyes.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The End

the beginning grins with war
that wonder score
wonderbar aint my car
the V8 pulls for truth

death and demons
swim in my semen
they only come out to fight
they only come out tonight

i take you in my dream
plenty of screams
i wander with my snake
he bakes my chocolate cake


----------



## Surreal Snake

Release

i release you with a kiss
shit i missed
oh well..
i dwell


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rain

the rain in spain falls gently on my pain
the pain of my gain scrambles my eggs
my eagle eyes see plenty of life
i escape with my truth

the guarded youth see ego and gain
i only see pain
it cums with the rain
i hold my breath and test

my eggs see pegs
they pull down my tent
oh well,,
always wondered where i went

guess i am bent
that leaning tower of kevin
sure aint no heaven
for me..

I Sit in Serious Silence.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Jawz

he sits in silence
i respect his scream
he does not judge
the judger..

nice to see
he writes like a killer bee
my friend~he sees
he is cool~i take him by the wing

he sings he sings
he plays that tune with gloom
hey works for me
no judgement i see


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Neutral

i put you on my swing
they look at silver bars
trapped in my cage
i fuckin rage


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wonder

she comes asunder
her souls tears have no fear
she only see her truth
i guard your back~wings plunder

she has her tears for comfort
she deserves more
walking in marble skies
she yells do or cry

my my 
i see her painted sky
the legion looks for truth
she has found it..
buried in the group


----------



## Surreal Snake

~i watch the broken sheets~
they plunder down under
i scream purple lies
only in my skies

the sky flies with a tune
see you soon
fate makes love to gloom
in my room..

hearts thunder in bleeding skies we cry
we prey on fate
its never too late
me i escape

i prey on demon semen
the bitch was screamin why she was a bleedin
i turn to broken panes of sky
they always kiss my ass

the truth sees few truths
they load their video games
and go insane
the rain does not mind

i find my kind in their silver cages
they been a ragin in my coffin
i open my lid and grin
so much sin..

I Win.

~Broken Wings~


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Gate

has no fate
i walk in some crawl
they try to debeak me
some say too late..

i open my pearly gates
i run with the sun
get lost in juice
the concrete cage

i rage i rage
not in my cage
i take those broken wings and scream

i see my fate
at the end of no rope
ya dope..
i look at true true eyes

i break my scrambled eggs


----------



## Surreal Snake

Open Sesame

i blink at my wink
try to help again
knocked down..
i get up and strut

my friend there is nothing to send
i say it again nothing to send
this isnt the end..
i sit in my serpent ~the spider arrives

he knocks on my door
enter that snake
i open your floor..
you close yours ~here comes more

the serpent bends the Will
aint no pills to swallow in deep deep waters
i kick in your waste..
replant the grace~the seeds bleed in you

this is not a game..
do not back away from truth
the spider rides the snake
enjoy your fate..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scar

like a scar on my body
you will always be there
chocolate stars
wage no wars~here nor there

i see that hole in my sky
i fill it up with self
what else is there
no elf..

the scar licks my wounds
they use a spoon
i bend my full mOOn
the crescent witch has a twitch

waves of black mamba snakes
shit on my graves..
multiple hearts of glue
hold my shit together boo hoo

the scar holds my thoughts
i dig deep in my keep
the pig sheep bleep bleep
i ride my scar so far

the scar drives my plight
i never give in i fight
bring what you have
my scar sings in my rain

the scar is near and far
i lock onto that cave
i prey on my grave
the scar by far the truth


----------



## SilentScream

The Surreal Snake

The serpent's stare
An insight-full of care
His mind's glare
An inescapable snare
This thread-his lair
A utopia of kindness and care
A friendly dare
Single thought-full of care
Our thoughts to be laid bare
Amongst friends, for universal care


----------



## bubbleboy

Empty is a lot of things
A blank page
A white canvas
An unhatched egg
Bearing an unborn child
Empty is
The sun peeking over the trees
Anxious to see
The new day and its new things
Empty entails
A fresh start
For the mangled heart
Wrung bone dry
It's you and I
Laying beneath
The starry sky
Realizing 
For the first time
That empty is an end to things
But ends just so happen
To bloom beginnings


----------



## Surreal Snake

I Despise

my eyes
my sight
my fight
my self
my elf
my hate
my pen
my end


----------



## Surreal Snake

this thing called life

too much strife
i break my crystal starship
i watch it crash
i wait for death
my sweet sweet pet


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck You sonneT(parT.me)

Fuck You
Fuck You
Fuck You
Fuck You
Fuck You
Fuck You
Fuck You 
Fuck You
Fuck You
Fuck You
Fuck You
Fuck You
Fuck You
Fuck You


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rage

in my concrete cage
i squeeze you thru my bars
to get at truth
that glorious motherfucker
fuck you..
i grab karma and rip out her sight
fuck you too..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Game

they play it to get their fill
i take nothing from the ill
i rot in my concrete cage
i rage i rage i rage i rage
there is nothing else today
butterfly wings sting


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ignore sonneT

ignore the spring
ignore those who sing
ignore my self
ignore the gore
ignore my strife
ignore my life
ignore the wind
ignore the killing floor
ignore much more
ignore my plight
ignore whats right
ignore goofs
ignore the stars
ignore the truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

Judgement

it bakes my chocolate cake
tiny czars see no stars


----------



## Surreal Snake

Napalm Cracka Trap
(Forevilsapple)

she steers the napalm starship
the cracka trap lets drop
mother goose says the truth
she drops her napalm on goofs

she aint no fruit
the bombs sing the same songs
they burn the turn of truth
you cant argue with mother goose

you will swing in her noose
chocolate napalm bakes her cake
the bombs enjoy the balm
they take it on their lips


----------



## Surreal Snake

Feel

the emotion makes me blind
i scrape it off my plate
enjoying fate..
i swing with the breeze

On My Knees..


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Dalien said:


> Exactly! Sometimes the answers aren't even needed...just the question, why?


Great minds think alike . haha


----------



## Black Rabbit

Freight Train

I stand, rocking to and fro
Train in a distance, steaming
Forward, relentless, determined
Listen to its billowing roar
I wave my hand, stop it
Wheels lock, screeching halt
I stand, rocking to and fro


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

paper weight 
paper weight 
why do you hate
you keep those under you
from flying away.
paper weight 
paper weight 
what is your shape
are you curved or sharp
do you feel do you scar
paper weight 
paper weight
I know your pain, your fate
the purpose of your existence 
to hold those back even from themselves 
to keep the foundation strong and smooth
I see you gloom it is your dream to fly 
to feel weightless inside.
paper weight 
paper weight 
As i was once you inside 
placed with a weight so great
In do time 
you to 
will 
Fly


----------



## Dancnonthestars

Half my mind is bent on what I believe I should be or could be
society's standards of excellence are cold and unfulfilling
a lumpy oatmeal I eat because others said it was good for me
"Eat mediocrity like you love it and die each day inside. We all do it."

But these hands were made to paint the world with a vision new and grand
Why do I listen to the dead voices swirling in my head whispering, " Stand this way, act this way; become this way."
For who do I live, but myself?
I scream at the faces stapled onto our real ones : beloved son, dutifull daughterful, thoughtfull mother; wise father....
Let me rip, rend,and remove from me these nameless names!
What do they show anyway?
What do they mean?
I'd rather show my monster to the world, "Here I am. I am human. I am pain. I am sorrow. I am maddness. I am conflicted. I am beautiful."
I'd rather show my true side. The one who laughs too suddenly, worries too quickly, and believes too passionately in humanity than be anyone else. 
So, black and white world, you must pass away; become no more.
I can honestly say, "I will not mourn your death."


----------



## bubbleboy

And This Too Shall Pass (I wrote this for Dalien!)

We watch our feelings
Dancing each to their respective mood's prelude
Twirling through swift progressions
We feel the passion protruding from each step
Feel the anger!
Feel the sorrow!
Feel the joy!
Feel it all so strongly
But we never quite feel the transition do we?
Our clumsy eyes never catch the instant 
When anger subdues to sorrow
Sorrow fades to joy
Joy abates to anger
Where does one end and the other begin?
One might never know
We watch with mystified eyes
And realize with each dancing feeling
Although unable to feel quite why
That this too shall pass


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Dancnonthestars said:


> Half my mind is bent on what I believe I should be or could be
> society's standards of excellence are cold and unfulfilling
> a lumpy oatmeal I eat because others said it was good for me
> "Eat mediocrity like you love it and die each day inside. We all do it."
> 
> But these hands were made to paint the world with a vision new and grand
> Why do I listen to the dead voices swirling in my head whispering, " Stand this way, act this way; become this way."
> For who do I live, but myself?
> I scream at the faces stapled onto our real ones : beloved son, dutifull daughterful, thoughtfull mother; wise father....
> Let me rip, rend,and remove from me these nameless names!
> What do they show anyway?
> What do they mean?
> I'd rather show my monster to the world, "Here I am. I am human. I am pain. I am sorrow. I am maddness. I am conflicted. I am beautiful."
> I'd rather show my true side. The one who laughs too suddenly, worries too quickly, and believes too passionately in humanity than be anyone else.
> So, black and white world, you must pass away; become no more.
> I can honestly say, "I will not mourn your death."


So Beautiful and on point.it touched me i loved it. thanks


----------



## bubbleboy

Life the Circle

Life is a circle
With infinite points
But no clear ones
Sometimes we just gotta
See things in plain sight
So sometimes we just gotta
Draw and connect our own lines
To get from point A to point B
Without losing our minds


----------



## Dalien

bubbleboy said:


> And This Too Shall Pass (I wrote this for Dalien!)
> 
> We watch our feelings
> Dancing each to their respective mood's prelude
> Twirling through swift progressions
> We feel the passion protruding out each step
> Feel the anger!
> Feel the sorrow!
> Feel the joy!
> Feel it all so strongly
> But we never quite feel the transition do we?
> Our clumsy eyes never catch the instant
> When anger subdues to sorrow
> Sorrow fades to joy
> Joy abates to anger
> Where does one end and the other begin?
> One might never know
> We watch with mystified eyes
> And realize with each dancing feeling
> Although unable to feel quite why
> That this too shall pass


This is just absolutely fantastically stunningly beautiful dancing! My mind danced as I read this poem! Thank you! 
And, the meaning behind this poem...damn this is good!!!!!


----------



## Dalien

With All That
by Dalien
9 June 2011

Ohhh...give me that sunny fun sassy song
That plays skipping in my head all day long
It sings so sweetly I wish you could meet her
Grab her hands and hold tight onto your hat
'Cause your feet will go a flying with all that

Ohh...give me that widen eyed wonder smile
That shines dancing on my face all the while
It rings so clearly I wish you could greet her
Grab her heart and hold tight onto your mind
'Cause your soul will go a winding as in kind

Ohh...give me that loving fun gracing mirth
That slips bouncing up from deep down worth
It wings so freely I wish you could meet her
Grab her hands and hold tight onto your hat
'Cause your life will go a dancing with all that


----------



## Dalien

Undoing
by Dalien
9 June 2011

The devil his due I shall not give
He lives not here in my soul
nor anywhere I am
But, I'm brazen and bold
A bit of a rebel yell
I conform to only me
But, I've a heart that will give
To all the devils who dare
change their view to live
in peace and harmony
But, not just with human beings
with all animals and earth
Can we give a rebel yell
and gather our hands together
To do just that...
give the devil his undoing


I must be dreaming


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> With All That
> by Dalien
> 9 June 2011
> 
> Ohhh...give me that sunny fun sassy song
> That plays skipping in my head all day long
> It sings so sweetly I wish you could meet her
> Grab her hands and hold tight onto your hat
> 'Cause your feet will go a flying with all that
> 
> Ohh...give me that widen eyed wonder smile
> That shines dancing on my face all the while
> It rings so clearly I wish you could greet her
> Grab her heart and hold tight onto your mind
> 'Cause your soul will go a winding as in kind
> 
> Ohh...give me that loving fun gracing mirth
> That slips bouncing up from deep down worth
> It wings so freely I wish you could meet her
> Grab her hands and hold tight onto your hat
> 'Cause your life will go a dancing with all that


I like the pep in your step =))))))


----------



## ukinfj

Hello, thought I'd join in here. I'm not much of a poet or a short story writer but sometimes I do it for fun. So here's a poem I wrote a while ago (three guesses what year it was written in...). I wrote this when I was having a bad time in the city and I wanted to go back to the countryside. 

*2006*
8am flicks eyes awake
to up and stand on topple soles
and take firm hold on woodchip walls
and thrown outdoors to red-brick street
and city shuffling shackled feet
to next grey roof and nylon room
with nowhere else to go.

Sleepwalk past a cage of grass,
drawn square in boardroom, shaded green,
and dotted with prescription trees
and blooms in awkward symmetry
and contrived peace, imagined quiet,
phantasmic space to punctuate
the grind of grit track growl.

Blessed with red light
Stop! Turn green
and squeal of taxi slaps raw cheek
and bitter wind through urban funnel
and pane-glass towers, flexing double,
inviting eyes to glimpse within,
find hollow mirror, mutant forms.

Midnight glance at fortune star
finds golden hue of restless street
and drip of tap taps urban pulse
and tarmac, train-track, tight-breath lungs,
and flicker-screen of crass and colour
filling time and broadcast quota
circus reality feeds nostalgic real.

Rest in sleep brings muscle spasm,
worn flat joints, bionic limbs,
and nerves knot fast beneath cracked skin
and blue trail veins on every inch
and wheeze monoxide, pores seep pus,
exhaustion throttles, sirens ring,
your body forced through key-hole gap.

And this desert is full
And empty
And empty
And this desert is crowded and dead.


----------



## Dalien

ukinfj said:


> Hello, thought I'd join in here. I'm not much of a poet or a short story writer but sometimes I do it for fun. So here's a poem I wrote a while ago (three guesses what year it was written in...). I wrote this when I was having a bad time in the city and I wanted to go back to the countryside.
> 
> *2006*


Great poem! You should join in here more often!


----------



## ukinfj

I'm going to be cheeky and add another. Looking back on my poetry for the first time in absolutely ages. Here's me being self-indulgent and morose:

*The Loss of Spain (April 2008)*
Empty asphalt stretches like a rubber band
into the sun.
It's melting, I think,
Anytime it could snap back
and bring me to a standstill.
No more running for me today.

A farmer has planted rows and rows
of tired trees.
Arching their backs they drag their leaves in the dust.
Waiting with heavy shopping
for the next bus somewhere else.

I don't blame them.
It's hot here after all
and the cicadas wail
in mourning all night long.
They're lost, I think,
the marsh must be a jungle to them.
I search out a clearing for them,
But the mess of green
is knotted tight.
It would take a lifetime to detangle.

Here and there the grass stands up-right,
Perhaps where someone's begun
to tease the blades free.
They've given up,
Put it to rest,
The follies of youth.

The cicadas know better.
They stay where they are and scream.


----------



## bubbleboy

MJ Gray said:


> *Insomniac
> 
> *The sun falls from the sky in black and red,
> and were I Saved I'd maybe mouth a prayer.
> The hour grows late and I should find my bed.
> 
> Solitude, once solace, now speaks dread.
> I peer into my past, and westward, where
> the sun falls from the sky in black and red.
> 
> I come unwound; I cannot find the thread
> that once rewoven might my dreams repair.
> The hour grows late and I should find my bed.
> 
> But read my eyes and see what goes unsaid,
> what starburst statements never reach the air,
> as sun falls from the sky in black and red.
> 
> My pillow draws the poison from my head,
> and when I wake I find it pooling there.
> The hour grows late and I should find my bed.
> 
> My million moulted skins, the masks I've shed
> pile at my feet; I've shivered myself bare.
> The sun has died. The sky mourns, black and red.
> It's late, it's late... but how I hate my bed.


this is so amazinggggggggggg


----------



## ukinfj

Dalien said:


> Great poem! You should join in here more often!


Thank you! 

And I agree with Bubbleboy. @MJ Gray, I'm not usually a poetry fan but Insomniac is absolutely brilliant. 

Actually, for someone who isn't much of a poetry fan, I've really liked what I've seen here so far! I guess I was just reading the wrong poetry!


----------



## bubbleboy

*I Read Love's Book*

Love lay hidden within her veiling shawl
Her shrouded figure I did false assume
I read my books knowing not much at all

We walked romance's path but reached its wall
I sought detour but she wished not resume
Love lay hidden within her veiling shawl

In pages I hunt answers to forestall
The dying, gray petals of growing gloom
I read my books knowing not much at all

Those green eyes I unwantingly recall
Command these feelings digging fast my tomb
Love lay hidden within her veiling shawl

I studied love and learned but her appall
A lesson prying hands per diem exhume
I read my books knowing not much at all

Our Autumn leaves grow bright but then they fall
Alone, I watch them wilt in Winter's doom
Love lays hidden within her veiling shawl
I read my books knowing not much at all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Serious

i compare myself to silence
i think about that

my silence sits on my hole
keeping it well nourished with solace

it comes from me
i be me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suoires

you compare yourself to silence
you think about that

i hope my friend will see the sea
only way she be

she sits in silence
it will never end~my friend


----------



## Surreal Snake

Expect 

i expect nothing
i sit in my sandbox 
always the phone
i swim in my rusted spoon..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Walk 

i walked my pet zombie scorpians
we hunt for meat
it swims in pools of silver
we wonder where they went

the sky says bye
it coughs..
its lungs bleed out the rain
the pain~the pain..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Separation

i lick your layers of pudding skin
i open up your can
any way i can
she ignores the open door

i dont ask for more
i only need myself
the needless state of being
i bend my crescent mOOn

you put up moat with medieval walls
ancient stones of doom
the moon would be impressed
if she wasnt the best

i get in my mOOn
she carries me with shine
i lay low
and watch you glow

i watch you watch your crystalball
it splinters the winter
the spring screams in retreat
your powers omniscient

curved wells break wide open
the gloomy soup of truth swims the ancient wells
it keeps receding..
the moons reflection there shows me laughing

I know i am but a weeping pebble..
a shine of brine
my pain a full zoo
the animals have awoken

The Kundalini Sweeps The Desert With His Tail..


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

scribble your mind out
scribble these lines out
scribble to cast out
scribble the door away
only to leave you be
only to set you free
only to set free
only to put away the key
scribble away like the thought is pure
scribble away to smear the truth 
scribble your feelings away.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

blah blah blah
blah blah blah


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Gemini Scream Dream

the gemini screams in the dream
them and thee will always be
her tongues spiral to the skies of my eyes
i rip out that tiny dot
the name aint spot

i watch the serpent become and see
the revenge a cesspool of baron broken skies
the deserts lick the sun and disappear
mother earth swallows the oceans whole
she burps out the steam

waves of anacondas scream they are scar
the stars turn to rust
the skies see dead almond eyes
the sky the sky the sky

i watch my own cocoon
i take revenge with the mOOn
mother mOOn bends her tune
the harpoon comes soon
she digs her own grave

rage in the cage~rage in the cage
the spikes in my back dont retract
my venom drips off me
the snake comes from angry fields
they chant..they chant..they chant...
God is Dead..God is Dead..God is Dead


----------



## Surreal Snake

Write

the writers worry
they worry about me
good people..
please let me write
its my fight my friends
the enemy has come and the enemy is me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Acceptance

i climb its slippery wall
i get to stage one
slip slidin away
i prey on myself with sharpened fangs

i swim the seven seas
acceptance i reach for
shes on that distant shore
i always swim for more

acceptance blends my smoothie
my keyboards always break
i look in rusty mirrors
and enjoy my fate
for goodness sakes..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Olive Oil

i drink you down
without a frown
such a clown
taken all so seriously

i wake up my insecurities
they always seem to be
i bet on fate..
that sweet sweet pet

your olive oil wet
you pour it in me
i lick ancient aphrodite
she plants her seeds i see

i pass the key from me to thee
you accept it with some sweat
oh my god im such a dog
i know we have not met


----------



## Surreal Snake

Post

i post my ghosts
they always toast
the grim reaper makes me be
i pick up glock and mark my spot


----------



## Surreal Snake

Werewolf Fears

how many do you have
you always find me wherever i be
you never hear my words
only stay protecting yourself
i wish you would be honest
the games tiring me
i am not a chess piece
stop moving me..
Sicilian Defense<>Najdorf Variation
i stand behind its walls
my king stands alone
his knights and pawns
defend him to the end
like i will defend you
i see the clouds as werewolf fears
those crystal behemoths disappear
when you are near
i do not know who to invert
i want to meet my crescent moon
to swin in her sky
to look in her eye
but the wall will not fall
you play the ruy lopez 
the battle continues
the war of the hearts
LoVe..conceptual you


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Loving the poetry in this thread.

Two popillalioems I did sometime ago:

*The Day the Seasons All Went Mad*

The sand blows softly through the trees,
on a Summer's weave.
There's a slowly falling leek
that pays for Autumn's wake.
Even though its not a leaf,
it crisps and reds in grief.


*Life, Death, and the Gluttony of the Cumulus*

The gluttonous clouds eat waves of pixies
as Life and Death behold the sight.
The clumps of water risk gum disease
for failing to chew royal knights.
Life rides high on the wings of logical fallacies
as Death flies a pregnant kite.
In nine months time it conceives four seas
with scythes from their father's side.
Life falls into a bowl of peas
as fallacies lose flight.
The clouds have grown to be obese
what a shame they'll never diet.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Go out and find a mind for these crimes.
For this mind is expired and blind
useless to guide so I cannot dine.

You better run fast, behind this mask 
your destiny at last. you will not speak
Not a single peep, for this mind is vast
yours just couldn't last. Comprehension is not your task.

mhmmm yes this one has passed.
A fitting vessel at last. Prepare yourself soul
This last battle will wound us both.
If you wish to know, I strike at your soul.
invading comprehension at its goal.
I seek a poets mind with no turmoil of time.
I seek to connect what loves given blind.
Will you help me unwind these feelings of mine.
It's only a battle of the minds you will learn in time.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ruby

i open your beautiful page
my bars long since melted aphrodite

i bow to your knees but will not submit
i enter the cage~i give up my key

i wait alone 
i have my writing

till then words will keep my heart racing
the witches brew
of you..


----------



## Surreal Snake

unspokendeeplyunderstood said:


> Go out and find a mind for these crimes.
> For this mind is expired and blind
> useless to guide so I cannot dine.
> 
> You better run fast, behind this mask
> your destiny at last. you will not speak
> Not a single peep, for this mind is vast
> yours just couldn't last. Comprehension is not your task.
> 
> mhmmm yes this one has passed.
> A fitting vessel at last. Prepare yourself soul
> This last battle will wound us both.
> If you wish to know, I strike at your soul.
> invading comprehension at its goal.
> I seek a poets mind with no turmoil of time.
> I seek to connect what loves given blind.
> Will you help me unwind these feelings of mine.
> It's only a battle of the minds you will learn in time.


I really like this One..Kev


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

control in the zoo
obbie dube


----------



## Susanna

Dalien said:


> Morning After
> by Dalien
> 14 June 2011
> 
> If I were to come undone
> would I be left standing bare
> If I were to say a prayer
> for the morning after
> would a man still be there
> If the morning after begins
> to shine bringing fear
> would wings cover
> my nakedness
> If a man desires to hold me
> oh so very near
> would he be saying
> a prayer for the moning after


This is very nice. Likely he will be saying that prayer.


----------



## Susanna

Dalien said:


> Exposure
> by Dalien
> 14 June 2011
> 
> Uncertainty trips up the steps
> The stage laid set
> She stops foot mid-air
> Chairs lined half circle
> Empty
> Only memories waiver there
> A cello stands guard, violins sleep,
> woodwinds float, brass shines...
> Her heart crosses as she slides center
> Eyes lay down gentle as her small hands lift steady
> Composure
> Plays her worth
> The baton lifts keenly upward
> A pose suspended mere seconds
> Vivacity tilts the procession in proper order
> Haunting strings wave vibrato
> Melody and harmony
> Cuing
> Woodwinds echo stately warming timbre
> Brass trumpets her horns
> Timpani lends a soulful percussion beat
> Lilting, harmonizing
> Floating palm-up ever so slowly
> Commanding grace colliding into crescendo
> Exposure


I really like this one as well.


----------



## Susanna

Surreal Snake said:


> Ruby
> 
> i open your beautiful page
> my bars long since melted aphrodite
> 
> i bow to your knees but will not submit
> i enter the cage~i give up my key
> 
> i wait alone
> i have my writing
> 
> till them words will keep my heart racing
> the witches brew
> of you..


Beautiful.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Someone pass the motha fucking blunt.
I need to make a quick cast.
its all about money and dope.
Nah! you just can't get past homie.
Feel these lines with someone passing by.

Free the soul feel the mind
Open the blinds make a rhyme
Its hard when your always focused on time.
Learn to let go just let it all flow.
don't wonder where it all goes 
as long as you know.
Listen to your heart 
your minds to clouded 
to write in the dark.


----------



## bubbleboy

I wrote this for my cat...idk if she's gonna make it and this is what I'm feeling 

I find my tears
Year after year
You'd think the feelings fade
But they flow all the same
Day after day
We're feeling til we're dying
I hope you feel forever


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i own the time
the time to bleed with my need


----------



## Surreal Snake

red red wine

it is spoken daily
rev up star trek engines
sink back into clouds of eyes in purple skies
red red wine of eyes so true
U.S.S Enterprises golden chat crew

.


----------



## SilentScream

Original posted here: http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/58184-forever-barefooted-3.html#post1389684

Cherish your feet

Tickle your toes, they make you smile
Wriggle your toes, they make you warm

When faced with fear, they help you run
An object of pleasure, they make you squirm

When life comes too fast, firmly they stand
Vessel are they for your desire land

Something to treasure, the world asunder
They connect you to mother earth and its wonder

Transfer her warmth into your soul
Cherish them forever, they make you whole


----------



## SilentScream

Timely intervention,

In faith's arms you've taken me ... in a world full of grace. 
Pleasures I sought, perhaps they're quite near
You've sent your angels to me, when I needed them most
To drive my fears away, and give me reasons to stay
To wake up with a smile, and go to bed in peace


----------



## Tsuki

Not There

If I didn't exist
what would be different?
I'm not at all important,
let alone fair.

What would change
if I was not there?
Would it even matter?
Would anyone care?

What fortune could happen
as I continue to live on?
Couldn't everyone be happy
even if I was gone?

The answer is yes;
I don't make a difference.
No one reallly needs me.
Please believe me.

My life isn't essential.
In every way I lack potential.
A waste of time,
A waste of air,
A waste of space,
A waste of care.

Do I make anyone happy?
Do I have a talent that's rare?
I'm never any help
whether I try to be or not.
My efforts are wasted
even if I give it all I got.

Say, what if I die?
I'm not going to lie;
The only one to cry
would just be the sky.

Let the rain fall,
it can wash away all
the burdens of thee--your memories of me.


/ Please don't ask... XD; /


----------



## Tsuki

Y'know, whatever I submit here will probably already be here: Monoshimi's deviantART Gallery

Sooo that can be my growing contribution to this thread?

For some reason I write the most morbid/angsty literature ever...


----------



## Susanna

Double shine

The darkness lays it out
all it's got
and I shine bright

No consciousness about it
bright is all I've got

Darkness has focus
my light shines on it
it diminishes


----------



## Dalien

Kiss Me
by Dalien
15 June 2011

Kissing across this dance floor
Breaths swirling round and round
Weaving moments suspending
Entangling bodies of emotions
Flames ignite surrounding desires
Swaying passion wave after wave 
Enkindling firery motion stirring
Dancing rhythm hearts pulsing 
When you kiss me across this dance floor


----------



## Dalien

Susanna said:


> Double shine
> 
> The darkness lays it out
> all it's got
> and I shine bright
> 
> No consciousness about it
> bright is all I've got
> 
> Darkness has focus
> my light shines on it
> it diminishes


Stunning! You wrote me (too), just as I am! Thank you!


----------



## Surreal Snake

My Love..

my easel of poetry i paint for you 
i slide down your tide
her eyes of rye blink bye bye
i sail away so far and free
is this me
i see..

who i be i look at me
metaphor of force 
some tidal horse..
the wounded trippplet of my twin..
her scarlet eyes bleed the wind
my beautiful garden fairy..
how must i say Boo!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tsuki INFJ - The Protectors(Post 2836)


"Y'know, whatever I submit here will probably already be hereBlog) 

Sooo that can be my growing contribution to this thread?

For some reason I write the most morbid/angsty literature ever...  "


No.Take your"Blog"away please.Thank You.You are welcome to write but no"Advertisement".


----------



## bubbleboy

Jawz said:


> Freedom from Pain
> 
> Stranger to this world
> I don't belong
> Always forlone, melancholy
> All my talents, never realized
> I'm frozen, only my heart beats
> Always longing, never demanding
> Silently screaming, waiting
> Hear my cries you cannot
> Because my voice silenced
> The tears forever caged
> Sympathize with me you cannot
> 
> Born to be different, I've known
> There's greatness in me, forever ignored
> Na sham, na qayam, koi rasta, nahi koi wasta (No respite, no place to reside, no escape, no one to call my own)
> Is azadi ke aas, aik mehboob ki pyaas (Desire for freedom, Thirst for love)
> Forever seeking, searching for freedom,
> Nahi chalna us kae saath phir aik qadam (Do not want to walk with her another step)
> 
> 
> (sorry, I mixed both my mother tongues in this poem for effect -- this is the first time I've done this - but i did try to loosely translate)


Don't apologize, I really appreciated it. Language is awesome, even if I dont understand it what you're saying lol. The poem is awesome. I feel your emotions and I've felt them in myself at times


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> Graceful! Beautiful!


Thank you dalien =) I'm gonna write more but I needed to get something down on paper because I was listening to sad music and crying my eyes out lol


----------



## camus11

*Love Me, I'm A Democrat*

*This is my version of Phil Ochs's "Love Me, I'm A Liberal"*

I cried when John Kerry lost the election
I almost gave up on this life
I grieved when Ted Kennedy was buried
I felt as though I’d been shot with a knife
But Noam Chomsky went too far on Obama
He needs to step right back in line
So love me, love me, love me, I’m a Democrat!

I go to all the anti-war rallies
I make fun of George W. Bush
I’ve read the Pentagon Papers
I hope Daniel Ellsberg gets the Prize
But don’t talk to me about Wikileaks
That’s going a little bit too far
So love me, love me, love me, I’m a Democrat!

I cheered when Obama was elected
My faith in Hope and Change restored
I admire his moderate policies
He has sensible people on board
But don’t criticize his strategy
He’s the best of the worst that we have
So love me, love me, love me, I’m a Democrat!

I protested when Bush invaded Iraq
There were no weapons there
He was only in it for the oil
They were criminals in all but name
But don’t bring up articles of prosecution
Obama says we must look ahead
So love me, love me, love me, I’m a Democrat!

I fumed when they passed the FISA Act
They had no business tapping my phone
The Bill of Rights must be defended
To keep dictators like Bush restrained
But don’t bring up repealing the Patriot Act
The extensions will keep us all safe
So love me, love me, love me, I’m a Democrat!

The Bush administration were murderers
Acting outside the law
I stood for the fair trial of enemies
To not be as lawless as they
But killing bin Laden was legal
Assassination is justice today
So love me, love me, love me, I’m a Democrat!

I once went to progressive meetings
I was ready to change the world
We were going to save the planet
And put the corporate bankers in chains
But now I’m a realist with wisdom
So please give Obama a break
And love me, love me, love me, I’m a Democrat!


----------



## Dalien

What More
by Dalien
17 June 2011

Opening my reserve
Allowed me to see
Looking in my mirror
My enemy was me
Mending my bones
What more for love


----------



## Lycrester

Ode to People

This goes out to you goddesses,
Fiddling with your hair.
Playing with death on the highway.

To you obessers of plastic,metal,
Touch screens and the latest and greatest.

To those who swear music is dead,
And those who swear to never grow old.

To the singers,speakers,
Teachers,thinkers.

To those who fight for love,
Or flee from hate.

To all of you beautiful,unique walks of life I say,
I truly love you.


----------



## bigtex1989

Manifesto

Why would I get up, when all I do is fall
Why would I slink down, when I act to stand tall
Shakespeare once said, we are merely players
But what are we when stripped to the barest of layers

Nothing, a void, a space, a place, no trace
No semblance of substance to even save face
Trapped in the confines of a reality frame
Trying so hard to just pass the blame

Of stewing, settling for second best
What happened to your dreams of zest?
Flown by snatched by a catcher of dreams
And he sells them back, as one of his schemes

Why would I get up, when all I do is fall
Why would I slink down, when I act to stand tall
Shakespeare once said, we are merely players
But what are we when stripped to the barest of layers


----------



## Katethequick

As I am. 
Therein: I am unbalanced, full of judgement, tightly wound- made ill and weary by stress, cold, instant gratification, blurred plume of thoughts, discontent, vulnerable, defensive, walled, wearily concious of coming woe, but ill-equipped, weak and burdened, angry, angry and alone. 
I am.
I see everyone, I try to block their humanity, I try to numb myself, because I am weary and burdened. 
So I am turning to stone. 
I speed the process. 
I want to be of flesh, but I shall become stone. 
It has already begun. 



_LOL, somehow find it easier to capture my moments of angst in writing than my moments of joy...! Need to work on that one...! :dry:_


----------



## SilentScream

Katethequick said:


> _LOL, somehow find it easier to capture my moments of angst in writing than my moments of joy...! Need to work on that one...! :dry:_


I'm the same way --- i have a 7 year long journal --- with gaps only during the periods when I was happy .. i have several hand-written poems which I need to share here .. but most of them are in my native tongue.


----------



## Katethequick

Jawz said:


> I'm the same way --- i have a 7 year long journal --- with gaps only during the periods when I was happy .. i have several hand-written poems which I need to share here .. but most of them are in my native tongue.


Haha, my journals are exactly the same!! Except for the times I deliberately try to write something uplifting- those entries usually sound really contrived though.!


----------



## Berdudget

Katethequick said:


> As I am.
> Therein: I am unbalanced, full of judgement, tightly wound- made ill and weary by stress, cold, instant gratification, blurred plume of thoughts, discontent, vulnerable, defensive, walled, wearily concious of coming woe, but ill-equipped, weak and burdened, angry, angry and alone.
> I am.
> I see everyone, I try to block their humanity, I try to numb myself, because I am weary and burdened.
> So I am turning to stone.
> I speed the process.
> I want to be of flesh, but I shall become stone.
> It has already begun.
> 
> 
> 
> _LOL, somehow find it easier to capture my moments of angst in writing than my moments of joy...! Need to work on that one...! :dry:_


'tis OK. Your thoughts are so clearly presented and smoothly put together. I relate to what you're expressing, as I'm sure most of us in this thread do. lol. When moments of joy occur, I'm sure you're wrapped up in simply experiencing them. Whereas, when negative experiences plague us, we seek release through expression. Work on it if you will that you may share your joy, but I don't see it as a fault at all.


----------



## Katethequick

Berdudget said:


> When moments of joy occur, I'm sure you're wrapped up in simply experiencing them. Whereas, when negative experiences plague us, we seek release through expression.


Yes, you've hit the nail on the head here! Thanks


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Search for the truth.
knowledge to bring about enlightenment.
Search for the feeling.
Emotion to fuel the rage and drive your ambition.
Search to the sky.
Remember who's still at your side from beyond.

Open your mind don't fracture this time.
Empty your mind so we can see when we are blind.
Scream out the lies don't let them take over your mind.
It's not a disguise who you truly are inside
lift the veil. Why do you hide.

I always knew why I looked away from your eyes.
How I always felt your presence beside.
I lied when I said I wouldn't cry.
I need you beside me once more
I need to hear your voice lift me away.
Where are you to tell me its all gonna be okay.
I can't keep praying for relief, when all I need. 
Is You.


----------



## SilentScream

This Thread

The thread that's bound to my heart strings
The thread that connects me to my wings
The thread between us poets
Strings us, binds us together as we explore spirituality


----------



## snail

Phototroph

My sunshine,
sweet, warm thing that 
forces me to grow,
unfolding the petals at a distance,
dominating the cold,

I was thinking about 
your nimble fingers, spidery and small,
and all of the movements you made for me,
when I was still hard-seeded in the dark and didn't know
that you were waiting.

When I was frail-sprouted, grasping at both ends,
with tiny leaves and
timid roots,
you allowed me to be delicate,
while your intensity 
could have singed me back to nothing. 

I am compelled to accept you,
to redirect alignments, 
seeking, 
as far as I can reach from the dirt,
the closest position. 

I affected your brilliance with my colors,
which sucked up the parts they wanted
and reflected back the rest.

I am defined by what I push away,
by the green or the blue,
the imperfections that deviate from pure you,

but my straight, careful stem,
which could be broken by the slightest wind,
will always bow fearlessly
where you make me bend.


----------



## Dalien

Circle A Box
by Dalien
19 June 2011

Wrap a circle around a box
Giving room for dancing
Dancing laughter and tears
Finding corners in a room
Washing away the fears
Stark edges blend smooth


----------



## Dalien

Finding Direction
by Dalien
19 June 2011

Sitting here looking for direction
I have none but a loose plan
'Cause the heavens know about obstacles
I have been building steps
Walking up each as I go
I can be so clumsy, many times tripping
The only thing is I'm not sure where they lead
I'm floating out here in space with so many traces
Yet, the only face I recognize
Keeps me warm inside
Love of self and others
If I were to truly despise myself,
Where would I be
Lesser than space, gone
I will have none of that you see
There is plenty of living all around me
Inside my belly lays a seed stamping her wings
Demanding to rise and fly
Patience I keep telling myself
There is more work to be done
Opening that door more
Than standing just shy of halfway ajar
Being reserved holding tight tangles my emotions
Welling action of battle when there is no war
Seeking control is not in my nature
I thrive on challenge, except when tired
Keeps me from laying my wings down on the ground
Birds only stand still on a wire
While they sing
Motion always playing my mind
Winding the dancing rhythms of life
Acceptance roosting in my tree
I can only be me
Guidance will fly my branches growing stronger
For you see, steps built with support is the core of me
I need a map to make the connection
My door will open wide
Daring me to land shading my space
I have only one bent wing
It helps me curve around obstacles reaching the heavens
I step every motion of swaying, tripping, stumbling, gliding
Oh, how the list travels on
I'm putting aside my reservations
All for the face of loving and living
I simply must dance my life


----------



## Susanna

Jawz said:


> This Thread
> 
> The thread that's bound to my heart strings
> The thread that connects me to my wings
> The thread between us poets
> Strings us, binds us together as we explore spirituality


So true, so true.


----------



## Susanna

Dalien said:


> Finding Direction
> by Dalien
> 19 June 2011
> 
> Sitting here looking for direction
> I have none but a loose plan
> 'Cause the heavens know about obstacles
> I have been building steps
> Walking up each as I go
> I can be so clumsy, many times tripping
> The only thing is I'm not sure where they lead
> I'm floating out here in space with so many traces
> Yet, the only face I recognize
> Keeps me warm inside
> Love of self and others
> If I were to truly despise myself,
> Where would I be
> Lesser than space, gone
> I will have none of that you see
> There is plenty of living all around me
> Inside my belly lays a seed stamping her wings
> Demanding to rise and fly
> Patience I keep telling myself
> There is more work to be done
> Opening that door more
> Than standing just shy of halfway ajar
> Being reserved holding tight tangles my emotions
> Welling action of battle when there is no war
> Seeking control is not in my nature
> I thrive on challenge, except when tired
> Keeps me from laying my wings down on the ground
> Birds only stand still on a wire
> While they sing
> Motion always playing my mind
> Winding the dancing rhythms of life
> Acceptance roosting in my tree
> I can only be me
> Guidance will fly my branches growing stronger
> For you see, steps built with support is the core of me
> I need a map to make the connection
> My door will open wide
> Daring me to land shading my space
> I have only one bent wing
> It helps me curve around obstacles reaching the heavens
> I step every motion of swaying, tripping, stumbling, gliding
> Oh, how the list travels on
> I'm putting aside my reservations
> All for the face of loving and living
> I simply must dance my life


Speaking volumes to me this one. So funny, in all the discontent the mind can bring, I am greatful for the understanding. grazzie mile - thank you very much.


----------



## bubbleboy

My Declaration of Nothing 

Free is but a lovely idea
We in actuality
Are not free
Are probably more so
Controlled by our own robotic instincts
Our own cognitions
We are slaves to ourselves!
Illusions drive the cycle round and round
Love for example
In its true form
Is but a cog-shaped one
Designed to help churn out more slaves 
To do the bourgeoisie Universe's bidding
We know only 
What our minds are capable of perceiving
And if you know anything
You know that isn't really much at all
The wisest of us
Know absolutely nothing
Never attaining answers
Merely seeking them
But I suppose you can't blame a guy for trying 
Knowledge is after all
Our favorite illusion


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> Circle A Box
> by Dalien
> 19 June 2011
> 
> Wrap a circle around a box
> Giving room for dancing
> Dancing laughter and tears
> Finding corners in a room
> Washing away the fears
> Stark edges blend smooth


this one made me happy =)


----------



## snail

Daddy

Dearest quiet one who
Always patiently eased the
Danger of my chaos,
Dealing softly with my bold impracticality,
You have blessed my life.


----------



## bubbleboy

i dont like this one anymore lol


----------



## bubbleboy

The first counselor I ever had used a sailboat metaphor to tell me that no matter how overwhelming and stormy my feelings get, I'm still okay. So this is dedicated to that lesson =)

Let wind guide sails 
We ride the gales
Letting life take us 
Wherever it must

Sky fades black
As the thunder cracks
We wait out storm
Watching clouds perform

Sun parts gloom
Life's journey resumes
And despite storm's say
We're all okay


----------



## bubbleboy

My Intuitive Nightmare

Light fades with falling sun
Nocturnal intuition rouses
As I lay in wake
Of the weary day's repose
Thoughts lurk the night
Creeping around corners
Stalking my curiosity
I explore them curiously
They ensnare their victim
I'm trapped 
Caught thoughtfully between
The iron jaws of insomnia


----------



## SilentScream

Growing Up

Take another look at my life
Really, really take another look 
Since the beginning, I've tried to fit in
No matter how hard it was
I never gave up, despite the ridicule
I always tried to smile outside
Even, even when I was hurting inside
Sometimes I would sit in corners
Behind a tree, and cry strength into myself
Someday I knew it would be ok
Always dreaming about living a life so perfect
With friends, and acceptance
Happiness and smiles, and understanding
One day, one day I knew my life would mean something
Something to someone who meant something to me
Now today I've grown up, still trying to fit in
It doesn't look like it's going to happen
Accepting the exception is so much easier
Standing out in a crowd, never easy as ever 
Everyday, other day, I dream that same dream


----------



## Dalien

Blending
by Dalien
20 June 2011

Hiding in the crowd
We stand out
We darkly shine
Battle of dark
Battle of shine
Blend together
We create shadows
We create breaths
Duality at its' best
We own both worlds


----------



## Surreal Snake

Beef Jerky

yum yum yum
the bark tastes good today
cowhide my bride
she lets me eat her

the words stay forever
they swim on the net
finding new forests
there over there

they sink in the internet
crying for father
new ones come for solace
some poor slob

get a job..
i write cause i fight
if the truth has any say
it aint today


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

an advanced case of rage
i swim with my twin


----------



## Surreal Snake

07:14

i walk that guarded highway
the night my new bride
yes we glide
we hold hands for sustenance

she walks up to me
makes me see
that rings join nothing
the bond is spiritual

the atheist sings
words of turds
we believe
in the self

develop that elf
he ll shine your shoes
boo hoo boo hoo
fuck you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cross eyed Fairy

that bitch swims in the narrows of my mind
her wavy gravy hair yeah i care
the solace i get from the goof
a stinky new shoe

werewolf skies cry
the wounded start a club
the cult of personality
yeah i see

it aint me
i remove my initials
lusty labels..
i make my own soup


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Brave

hide in their cave
two fingers linger
two fingers linger
stinky stinky eww..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck You sonneT(ParT.000006)The Sweeeeet 14

fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cat's Eye

the cyclops is driven
one eye sky~one eye sky
the paranoid gather troops
such such goofs..

they use the cat
like some frat club
rub a dub dub
not in my tub

the guarded find the herd
fucking absurd
they get in their groups
aint no truth

the sophists agree
its you i be
wounded erections see
it aint thee..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Why

we are the universes afterbirth
galaxies of stars
particles of rust
so much dust


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

biology helps me see
why you and me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

still my friend
till the end..


----------



## bubbleboy

*The Statue*

I watch the bodies 
Come and go 
Come and go
While I sit statuesque 
Waiting with stony gaze
Finding myself frequently
Marking down the days
Out of boredom really
Nothing to do
Save tally the time
Often I lose my place
Forgetting if today
Is tomorrow or yesterday
So I start over
Knowing not why
But why not?
Biding my time til something
That's all I can say
On the occasional numbered day
I fall victim to grim skies
Who shed their acid tears
My mind wears with the rain
But I barely mind 
Because each drop erodes the pain
And all the other unnecessary feelings
They crumble into nothing
It's become difficult to even tell I'm alive
The birds seem not to notice
Resting upon my arms
As if they were limbs
Hanging from the stoic oak
Eventually the cold comes
Forcing their winged melodies to migrate
Towards sunnier skies
I find I'm missing their company
Despite my former lack of longing
Because now I'm greeted by hostile winds
Which escort the harsh snow 
But I know this impolite winter will pass 
Sooner or later everything does
I watch life
Come and go 
Come and go
While I sit stagnant
Waiting for something
But probably nothing


----------



## Susanna

Version:1.0 StartHTML:0000000167 EndHTML:0000000891 StartFragment:0000000457 EndFragment:0000000875 Hot flashing
Hot flashing, cold feet
warm heart, life so sweet


Cold feet, sweat welling
yin yang
We are all one
I am one with my opposites


----------



## Susanna

9 6-18-11
Cry
I cry the tears you cannot cry
Fell the pain you will not feel
afraid you are to give again
years of pain take its toll
in men (and women)


Disappointment you learn to align
With all the concepts you deem real
What of me to see you so
my own disappointment thus doth show
We mirror in each other that which we see in ourselves
I cry the tears that I cannot cry alone


It is in the disappointment that idealist becomes realist


----------



## Susanna

6-18-11 This thing is erroring
9


----------



## Susanna

* Hats in the hall
Hats in the hall lining the wall
Color coordination gone unthought
perfect alignment
impeccable assignment of space
storage exposed
mundane replaced with grace


How fun this is


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

*Just another Day in the life of an INFJ*

Loathing
feeling empty and cursed 
fated to fight myself
I can't be who you are..
just an everyday thing.

Crying
Tears I wish I could still shed
I've broken most of my walls 
feeling so foreign am I an intruder
automated self bottling where the fuck is the off switch.

Anger 
Like always you stay so close to my heart.
Thirsting for life unquenchable inside.
An unspoken notion held inside.
Fighting for control restrained from my soul.

Anxiety fills my veins. A curse remaining and unspoken.
Some one break this vicious cycle, my wounds wont matter.
Disregarding self desires, It all doesn't make sense.
Feeling helpless I won't be ignored.
Fated to fight myself to the end, the greatest battle known to man.
suffocating someone tell me what the fuck is wrong with me..
I'm my own worst enemy, I've given up on waiting.
Stuck in my head again feels like i'll never leave this place there's no escape.


----------



## bigtex1989

Thunder.

Billowing for all, 
Slave to none,
Often imitated,
Never recreated,
Nature's gift,
A symphony,
And I have no choice,
But to applaud.


----------



## Vexilla Regis

This isn't very poetic now, but it will be in a week...

My marriage is a mountain climb, right now I am at the bottom.

I decided awhile back to try something new, the person who promised to love me until death has been too busy loving others, at the end of the day he doesn't have enough left for me...


----------



## Tsuki

*Super long poem alert--sorry, it was really just a rhyming vent...addressing someone I'll never be able to voice this to*

Reflection

I look at my reflection,
and who do I see?
Sorry to disappoint you,
but it’s only me.
I know I can’t be who you want me to be,
yet I still try my best to make you happy.

Why do I have to be compared to everyone better than me?
I can’t play piano like her,
or be good enough to be on TV,
I’m not as smart as my sister,
or as hardworking either.

You can even compare me to me, as a kid.
I’m sorry I matured and my child self hid.

_“You were oh so cute, and you knew how to dress!”_
I’m sorry my simple clothing looks to you like a mess.

_“You always missed me unless you saw me every day…”_
I’m sorry our personality clash pushed me away.

_“You always came to kiss me every night.”_
I’m sorry, but now it just doesn’t feel right.

_“Why don’t you ever talk to me anymore?”_
I’m sorry, but we always get into disagreements until I slam the door.

_“I love you... Do you love me?”_
I’m sorry, now I just can’t answer that query...

You said I’m useless.
I know that’s true…
How can I do anything if I can’t even deal with you?
There’s someone that I want to be too;
just not someone that could satisfy you.
But that someone crawled into a bottle
and now she’s suffocating.
That someone is really the one applying the deadliest throttle,
because it’s herself she’s hating…

I’m even more useless than you think I am;
I have the comforting skills of a broken chair.
Even when the pain of someone’s unhappiness hits me like a battering ram,
all I can do is listen and care.
Even when they tell me that what I do is enough,
it never is; I can’t do anything to help when their life is rough.

Then there’s the fact that my talent is nonexistent.
The feeling that I can’t contribute to the world is very persistent.
I know I won’t get anywhere with a low self-esteem,
but there’s a solid reason for it—I’m just as low as I deem.

Did you know that most of me, you’ve never even seen?
If we actually connected, then you’d know what I mean.
So when you look at the incomplete daughter that’s Tsuki,
she’s just the same as the only reflection she can see.

I’m sorry to disappoint you,
but I’m only _me_.


----------



## bubbleboy

Selfish Unselfishness

How could I ever possibly 
Even attempt to save you
If I can't even save myself
The hypocrite tries
Desperate for meaning
Finding its hollow shell instead
Which peels away eventually
Revealing the nothingness 
Buried inside all along
If you want to find the gold
You need to find yourself
If we all did this
We wouldn't need
To selfishly insert our influence
Teaching others how 
Not to care for themselves
Teaching them how to be like us


----------



## Beverly

*Flaws*

Okay, so I realize the spacing thing and the misspellings are a bit much, but what can I say?


Code:


Things sure changed somewhere along the
                                                                         line.

I remember the day it happened
    But I don't think it was any 
                   one 
          thing
When I think on it    now
  I can see it  b u i l d i n g  up
    as far               back as I can see

I hope every  body  has at least one
               major
thing that they don't like
                                          p.s. about themselves
or at least laugh at
consistently

I would think that
  if people were honest
    which aisn't happening
      they would see their most 
obvious
             flaw

         but it can be    hard
    i add mit
because
    there is a  lot  to choose from
         on each of us

but    here    i ma
       thinking
maybe some of these flaws
would work
 i n    haaarmony
if just ooone  were
    taken
        care
             of

but they
                                                                grow
and                look you in the                eye
somewhere along the
                                  line.


----------



## Decoy24601

They call my name
I turn my face in shame
Weak and battered
It doesn't even matter

How is it that we end up here
afraid to show any fears
Lost among the disgaurded
With our sould and hearts guarded

Her soul among the ashes
The bloody night she thrashes
Bound with a fate, undeserving
Forced to live in mourning

Locked in chains of fate
More than she can take
Any more, and I'll break
so much, at stake

The smiting of a shadow
Haunts that miserable soul
A sacrifice for other's mistakes
Evil laughs and only takes

Memories memories overwhelming
They fill me with, outstanding
Get out, out of my head
I can take this anymore, of what I dread

Her soul among the ashes
The bloody night she thrashes
Bound with a fate, undeserving
Forced to live in mourning.


----------



## SilentScream

Dalien said:


> Blending
> by Dalien
> 20 June 2011
> 
> Hiding in the crowd
> We stand out
> We darkly shine
> Battle of dark
> Battle of shine
> Blend together
> We create shadows
> We create breaths
> Duality at its' best
> We own both worlds


Duality

Life, a goal of good
Light and darkness
Played like a fiddle wood
Happily a sad emptiness

Extreme Precaution
Endless desire unbound
Acceptance, or exception
Head whistles round and round

Goal to be good
Sad, good becomes bad
Intentions, unintentionally could
Betray what could be had

Neither here, nor there
Inner demons or angels
Time and time again laid bare
Untold cares, endless battles

Fighting a good fight
But Fight itself needed and not 
Am I a Good knight, bad knight
Appearances are all I got

Judge with care, tender love
I know not what I've become
A frightened, hopeful, peaceful dove
A solitary knight, in hell's kingdom


----------



## Dalien

bigtex1989 said:


> Thunder.
> 
> Billowing for all,
> Slave to none,
> Often imitated,
> Never recreated,
> Nature's gift,
> A symphony,
> And I have no choice,
> But to applaud.


Thunderous! Oh, and, I do love the thunder!


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Stalker

they obsess over their mess
playing the same old tune
all about them
here comes the end

neon nights of fright
they play the cliche
golly gee
those fuckers have no friends

my oh my
the werewolf spits his words
stay away from me
the grave comes soon
it will be your end

i dig you down deep
six feet of clay no way
they make me work
i bring my pitchfork


----------



## Surreal Snake

Summer Solstice

the brave stay in their grave
they sing with lost tongues
their rage comes undone
the mOOn bows to holy vows

it sings the same tune
doom and gloom
it stays alone..
the moon smiles its crescent frown

always the clown
she drips her rusty tears
her fears fall on us
the summer has begun aint no sun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lost

lost in space
that special race
they take their place
the lost lose their grace

grace~grace~grace
what a face
bowing to bores of whores
i make my chocolate cake

lost in space
what a place
the beauty of you
so fucking true

the lost lose their place
inside of grace
she sings the desert mOOn
aint no tune


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lucifer's Hammer

the thunder of the grave
my oh my we are paved
the waves of graves prey on the saved
that guarded elf aint got no shelf

lucifers hammer sings and stains
the rain does not mind
it falls on our kind
too bad we are blind

the blindness of words
short little birds
they flap their wings
summer solstice brings the hammer of the gods

lucifer reigns on the summer plains
the righteous of nothingness
the complete darkness
of our soup

guarded men who never end
they pick up the knife
ready to fight
in the name of the insane


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Drone

based on a premise of friendship
that worker bee makes me see
it aint always about me
i look in my many mirrors

try to be free
golly golly gee
the waves wash me clean
i stain their pain

the drone flies with no eyes
that buzzing worker sees
reality is a thing to be
pain and all watch me fall

i fry my drone with eggs
he looks up at me
the nutless sacs of flesh
the androgynous always see the bee

marbles for eyes
i look at the skies
rolling rolling rolling
my hard crusty flies for eyes

i see what i want to be 
that drone of a clone
the numbers follow me
the bees wave when they fly over my graves


----------



## Surreal Snake

Absolute Zero

the demons sing in the spring
the paranoid bleed their seed on me
i watch it grow
real slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

nothing affects me
my armor is fierce
my bark even thicker
i am absolute zero


----------



## Surreal Snake

"Clean and Jerk"

weights refrain
weights refrain
they raise the weight of fate

clean and jerk
clean and jerk
i will not say it again
i watch the end become my friend

spunk on the screen
spunk on the screen
damn i need to clean
has a certain sheen


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wounded Poets

we the wounded..
the poets dig their own graves
we are not saved
we rage in place of faith

the wounded count one two three
hell it will always be
the alphabet pet 
abcd you are me

wounded trees get on their knees
they bend to a friend
the wind carries me
since the age of three

see the rain hits me
it knocks me out cold
sometimes i feel bold
but deep down cold

the wounded guard the empty
i fill my jar with words
i make it full
there is nothing else

aint no elf
my books hold me tight
they accept me
i always see..

warm blankets of pain
their loss not my gain
the words carry truth
the pain on the plain rains gently on my mane

We The Wounded..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

aint no thanks
on my banks..


----------



## Vexilla Regis

Tsuki said:


> *Super long poem alert--sorry, it was really just a rhyming vent...addressing someone I'll never be able to voice this to*
> 
> Reflection
> 
> I look at my reflection,
> and who do I see?
> Sorry to disappoint you,
> but it’s only me.
> I know I can’t be who you want me to be,
> yet I still try my best to make you happy.
> 
> Why do I have to be compared to everyone better than me?
> I can’t play piano like her,
> or be good enough to be on TV,
> I’m not as smart as my sister,
> or as hardworking either.
> 
> You can even compare me to me, as a kid.
> I’m sorry I matured and my child self hid.
> 
> _“You were oh so cute, and you knew how to dress!”_
> I’m sorry my simple clothing looks to you like a mess.
> 
> _“You always missed me unless you saw me every day…”_
> I’m sorry our personality clash pushed me away.
> 
> _“You always came to kiss me every night.”_
> I’m sorry, but now it just doesn’t feel right.
> 
> _“Why don’t you ever talk to me anymore?”_
> I’m sorry, but we always get into disagreements until I slam the door.
> 
> _“I love you... Do you love me?”_
> I’m sorry, now I just can’t answer that query...
> 
> You said I’m useless.
> I know that’s true…
> How can I do anything if I can’t even deal with you?
> There’s someone that I want to be too;
> just not someone that could satisfy you.
> But that someone crawled into a bottle
> and now she’s suffocating.
> That someone is really the one applying the deadliest throttle,
> because it’s herself she’s hating…
> 
> I’m even more useless than you think I am;
> I have the comforting skills of a broken chair.
> Even when the pain of someone’s unhappiness hits me like a battering ram,
> all I can do is listen and care.
> Even when they tell me that what I do is enough,
> it never is; I can’t do anything to help when their life is rough.
> 
> Then there’s the fact that my talent is nonexistent.
> The feeling that I can’t contribute to the world is very persistent.
> I know I won’t get anywhere with a low self-esteem,
> but there’s a solid reason for it—I’m just as low as I deem.
> 
> Did you know that most of me, you’ve never even seen?
> If we actually connected, then you’d know what I mean.
> So when you look at the incomplete daughter that’s Tsuki,
> she’s just the same as the only reflection she can see.
> 
> I’m sorry to disappoint you,
> but I’m only _me_.



My favorite poem ever... you just taught me something important about life and people... wow


----------



## camus11

*Here's to the State of Rick Perry*

*I came up with this version of Phil Ochs's "Here's to the State of Mississippi/Richard Nixon" — about time I did this one, anyway*

Here’s to the State of Rick Perry
For underneath his borders the devil draws no lines
Underneath his border rivers nameless bodies you will find
And the deserts of the ’Handle have hid a thousand crimes
And the calendars are lying when they read the present time

Oh, here’s to the land you tore out the heart of
Rick Perry, find yourself another country to be part of

And here’s to the schools of Rick Perry
Where understaffed faculties are struggling to cope
With our favorite governor’s massive budgeted reproach
And the children are all sitting there with minds unrealized
Nobody’s there to kindle the love of learning in their eyes

Oh, here’s to the land you tore out the heart of
Rick Perry, find yourself another country to be part of

Yes, and here’s to the churches of Rick Perry
Where every creed but Christian is tossed over to the side
And the Governor appeals to God with the power to decide
Prosperity and liberty for those of the true faith
But for those outside the circle is reserved a show of hate

Oh, here’s to the land you tore out the heart of
Rick Perry, find yourself another country to be part of

And here’s to the laws of Rick Perry
Disenfranchising millions while he decorates his court
Against the labor leaders is his latest-aimed retort
Allowing rapists to go free because they are in sports
“Blame it on the victim” is the norm, I guess, of course

Oh, here’s to the land you tore out the heart of
Rick Perry, find yourself another country to be part of

Here’s to the lies of Rick Perry
He advocates secession if he does not have his say
The patriots of tomorrow are the criminals of today
No one takes their notice at the quickening decay
How could the Texan people allow things to be this way?

Oh, here’s to the land you tore out the heart of
Rick Perry, find yourself another country to be part of

And here’s to the hate of Rick Perry
In the Texas capitol discrimination is decree
Gays, nonconformists, lesbians, clearly they’re not free
The Status Quo’s solidity makes it impossible to see
That freedom and equality are due to all, to you and me

Oh, here’s to the land you tore out the heart of
Rick Perry, find yourself another country to be part of


----------



## Dalien

Dancing Keysmith
by Dalien
22 June 2011

A dancing keysmith
Strength of flight
Singing belief
Embracing life
Dancing tides
Strength of love
Unlocking hidden songs


----------



## Dalien

Susanna said:


> Horse Mosie
> I hear you calculate the distance in your pretty head
> half way from you to the fence
> I try to outrun you
> to try is to fail you must know
> 
> I laugh
> you would too
> if you knew how
> city girl trying to outrun a horse
> 
> I'll do it again to hear you laugh inside
> thank you for letting me get to know you
> for letting me kiss you on the nose
> for letting me scratch your back
> 
> thank you for being so smart
> and thus worthy of my pondering
> even though smart you are all heart
> perhaps the only non illusion, truth in the wandering
> 
> Illusion? yes you must know
> all the first world worries
> how fortunate we are to see and grow
> unencumbered by survival quandaries
> 
> Horses may be the ones to take me to that safe place beyond the world


Get on that horse and ride...thunder!  Beautiful poem!


----------



## Dalien

Across The Moon
by Dalien
22 June 2011

Bring forth swirling breaths
Creating exploding shadows
Oceans of motion rocket
Stars dimming beyond them
Stirring the rain of shine
Fires shadow strong warmth
Flames dancing free reign
Rolling tides of emotions
Kiss me across the moon


----------



## Dalien

Shine
by Dalien
22 June 2011

I burn down
It fires me up
I take a breath
Dusting off
My pile of ash
I dance shadows
Embers flicker
It fires me up
You shine me


----------



## Dalien

Patience
by Dalien
22 June 2011

I went skydiving
with a million words
I'm landing softly
Reality comforting me
My love is steady and true
Patience you show me
I'm standing rooted
waiting for me and you


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

*Time*

Time
Again I hear thy call.
Checking up on my progress is all.
Time what thy know of my fall.
I hear fear has taken all.
I fear you've been mislead like the dead.

Time
thy know not of me.
But what I used to be.
I feel your breath.
Unrested and contested.
What you seek is already free.

Time
You stay connected to me.
You will me to stay free.
Your reminder to never forget.
That you show us nothing but respect.
For when Time has come.
Dawn will rise within us all.
Destiny and Fate chosen to fall.

Time
You will upon us all.
Never be blind of the fall.
For time is the essence of all.
The debt he owes us all.
A path to test our will.
For time knows there will be a day.
When alone we must stray.
Toward the heavens of the brave.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dust

i get down on all fours
i lick the dust
my touch reaches out~the tongues of lust
succulent you~all the trimmings

you lay on the road
it is night..
i hear the bats fly by
they come so close

i lean forward~a werewolf in heat
i look up..
your beads of sweat glisten as orgasms
it becomes a part of you

you breathe the gathering moon
before the touch
your petals carry truth
my tongues run to the sun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rust

you tickle my raindrops
i wish i could say your name but i have been tamed
but i cant..
i am the wounded star

Hate Myself PlentY..
Dali..You are Dead.
I Miss You..
I Do..
I Edit For You..

Noble and True i lick Tears of You..


DALI TRUE.


----------



## Dalien

Stay And Kick
by Dalien
23 June 2011

Rusty dust yeah right
Nature of gravity pulls on 
That used so well
Setting it up falling
Isn't just a running game
Not in this name
Gentle as a lamb
You flame me
Coming on down
Hit and run
Follow my tears
Yeah, I suspected that
Stay and kick
Dream alive
Burn the tears
A heart beats up
A heart beats down
Reviving the tide
Hands reach the stride
Letting go with ocean moves
Staying the currents of tears


----------



## Dalien

Heart Pulse
by Dalien
23 June 2011

Moments of thunder
Burning us down
Moments of emotion
Flaming us up
Moments of calm
Embers abiding
Moments of thunder...


----------



## Dalien

All In The Name
by Dalien
23 June 2011

All in the name of friendship
The end that has no ending
A step forward fears an end
Everything supposedly leaves
Yeah, they belong on a tree
Falling on the ground
Feeding the tree of life once again
Circular motion giving me those circles
It is there where the heart pulses
All in the name of something more


----------



## Dalien

Zero More
by Dalien
23 June 2011

If you believe you are zero
Then you are nothing
I don't believe that is so
If you believe you are zero
And stay there
Then you are still something
Just you
I believe if you take that something
Adding another one to zero
Zero becomes something more


----------



## Dalien

Existence
by Dalien
23 June 2011

Even if it is all in the mind
It still exists there
Where did the mind come from
Particles and dust
Even if rusty
Still all a part 
Which is a piece of particles
Emerged together by energy colliding
Even if by chance
Mind is still there
If not then how the hell did I write this poem
From nothing?
Well, now, that must be something


----------



## Dalien

Round And Round
by Dalien
23 June 2011

Here we go now
Round and round
Battling down
Fighting back up
Drive that car over a cliff
Through a tunnel
Under a harbor
Only go where you need
I dare to go where I want
Circular notions are the motions
I follow oh so well
A cat chasing its' tail
They do catch them
I've laid witness to that
I need me yes, I do
Well, I have me
So, here we go now
Round and round


----------



## Dalien

Just Dale
by Dalien
23 June 2011

INFJ what is that
I'm more than just 
Am I selfish
Yeah, I will say it, I am
Well, now, that went sailing
Right out of the water
INFJ just a piece of me
A stamp of approval
For whom I don't know
I'm more than just
Am I a hypocrite
Yeah, I will say it, I am
Well, I claim I conform
To no one but me
But, I just did it
With that stamp
I fell out of place
I'm removing that ink
Sail it right out of the water
I'm going to be me
I'm standing
Not just Dalien
My name is Dale

PS This is the last poem that you will see By Dalien. From the next one on, you will see By Dale!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i watch your string of pearls
they twirl in my Thread..


----------



## bubbleboy

I've read a lot of sad things lately and thought maybe it's my turn to try and write things more upbeat!(and ill probably be editing this...it sounds funny for some reason!)

Smile for the man beyond the mirror 
He hasn't been feeling much himself lately
So be the inspiration that he needs to see
Give him a little pep talk if you'd like
Tell him he's a good guy with a big heart
Tell him it's okay to feel sad sometimes
But leave plenty of room to feel happy too
Because an authentic smile is a beautiful thing
And make sure you stare him right in the eyes
He needs to know you mean business
No more of this self-loathing nonsense
Once you think he's gotten the picture
I want you to tell him one last thing
Tell him to be the change he wants to see
To look himself in the mirror and smile


----------



## SilentScream

Bipolar Part I - Elation 
_(Kinda childish, but I kept it this way)_

Happy, Lucky, a raging fire
Hither, thither, burning desire
Mind in pieces, all is fine
Its the time, now to shine
Take it easy, go so slowly
Joyful elation, comes so rarely
Jump for joy, No more sadness
Temporary, blinding madness
Childish folly, Maniacal laughter
Never lasts, cuz I'm bipolar


----------



## bubbleboy

Jawz said:


> Bipolar Part I - Elation
> _(Kinda childish, but I kept it this way)_
> 
> Happy, Lucky, a raging fire
> Hither, thither, burning desire
> Mind in pieces, all is fine
> Its the time, now to shine
> Take it easy, go so slowly
> Joyful elation, comes so rarely
> Jump for joy, No more sadness
> Temporary, blinding madness
> Childish folly, Maniacal laughter
> Never lasts, cuz I'm bipolar


If you intended the double meaning in maniacal, I think that is so fucking clever


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the politics of people
fuck..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dolphins

the porpoise sings with her trippplets
she takes them to life
creates and sets free
they spill and twirl into their world

the beauty of you..
if only the breeze could see
you and me..
the Harvest mOOn comes soon

the trippplets dive to the sky
they torpedo their truth in the air
the gods bow to the spectacle
the humans have failed..

but i dont care
the air is you..
i suck its crispy crystals and take you in
you go deep in my keep..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kundalini Roadkill

i smile a rye smile
fields of skies with wavy eyes
i want to be that kiss
i hand you my key
open up to me..

the kundalini crescent mOOn
comes soon..
the harvest of the dunes
they become one
i am the falcons ring

i lock into the beads
my crayon fingers split and chip
he enters he enters he enters
the black mamba master shows a crooked tooth
his breath the bowels of the mOOn


----------



## bubbleboy

*Mother Sun*

I wonder if the sun gets bored
Sitting there day after day
Watching naive planets
Dance the same routine
Around her gravitating tune
Year after year
I think she must
But innocence is to be admired
And with worn
But benevolent fingers
She'd likely much sooner
Tend to her garden
Than spoil its season to bloom


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tears

socrates cries his hemlock tears
his eyes see the lies of generation spies
democracy says stop
the bondage of truth

he lays in his graves
thank the gods
he cannot see the saved
cramped quarters of borders

the tears splash my ears
socrates where are you
tell me true..
where is truth


----------



## Dalien

Chrome Daisies
by Dale
24 June 2011

Chrome daisies flint upon a rave
Hop on the back of a Harley
Wild mare in a saddle bag
Man ready to roar
Arms wide open glinting shine 
Flying a chromed ride
Dual revving tailpipes flare hissing
Chrome kisses plates a wink


----------



## Dalien

Dreaming Real
by Dale
25 June 2011

The kind that can be touched
Gold demands the impossible
forgiving never
Silver tarnishes its' shine
bending too much
Iron turns rather rusty
running to dust
Chrome a plating of steel
creating a working balance
Now and then a polish
needed to revive shine
Yet, underneath strength
receiving only dents
Working strength and shine combine
Real dreaming
Touchable


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Meat

the meat of my feelings
the maggots twirl in them
i watch them eat
such a treat

the dragons chant freedom
i break those wings
their bleeding fingers
linger..

my feelings sink in hemlock graves
caves of the saved
i walk on by
what a lie..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Withdrawal

the withdrawl of life
the meat of me
wont let me be
i put up my fence

fuckin makes sense
i am a wounded tree
let me be
i see..

i wander in my woods
my friends are there
i do care
i get my share..


----------



## Dalien

The Turn
by Dale
25 June 2011

Of course the walk
Everyone does
Turn this corner
Turn that corner
Nope wrong turn
For who
Where I walk
Is where I turn
As you walk on by


----------



## Dalien

Push Me Pull Me
by Dale
25 June 2011

Push me pull me
damn double duel
this for that that for this
nope this and that
spun silk city concrete
out of rhythm
creating rhythm
rhymes reason
no reason that rhymes
Push me pull me


----------



## Dalien

Oh The Woe
by Dale
25 June 2011

Oh the woe of wounds
that don't heal
Oh the battle scars
always there
Oh the groping rope
that strangles
Oh the badge of woe
worn with care
Oh stay alone needs not
so much fuss
Oh hang them high
air them out
Oh laugh them off
that clothesline
Oh the woe...fuck it


----------



## Dalien

The Station
by Dale
25 June 2011

Working night shift
Young man
How are you he says
Good how are you
Man! I'm head security
Festival in city this weekend
Bloods and Crypts last year
Don't carry a knife in a gunfight
We are unarmed
Oh, man, you know it I echo
Off he goes car filling up
I wonder...set them up falling
Outflank them maybe
Shit! Tears sting my eyes
The lost are fighting for what
Displaced anger for just
Or only for the tears


----------



## Susanna

6-25-11
Human condition
This is why I must understand
and not judge when I don't
the human condition is me and you
how can you if I won't

Right thinking
love of humanity
without blinking
I must love and trust

Six poisons
ebb and tide
practice when life is easy
practice when you want to hide

I can make great progress for all
in my living room
alone
sharing light with the gloom


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anais

i crawl between her bud
her petals of octopus wings
the secret of her truth
i want to be that bumble bee

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
my tongues reach out and see
the passion of thee

she unzips the sky
looks up at me
lets be free
she swallows the good fellow


----------



## Dalien

bubbleboy said:


> *Mother Sun*
> 
> I wonder if the sun gets bored
> Sitting there day after day
> Watching naive planets
> Dance the same routine
> Around her gravitating tune
> Year after year
> I think she must
> But innocence is to be admired
> And with worn
> But benevolent fingers
> She'd likely much sooner
> Tend to her garden
> Than spoil its season to bloom


Gives hope to all the gloom! Thank you!


----------



## Susanna

6-25-11
My only hope

The practice is all I've got
my only hope
for some semblance of peace
some sort of inner cope

long term
five year plan
goals for a successful life
so simple - practice


----------



## Dalien

Absolutely
by Dale
25 June 2011

I'm grinning like the Cheshire cat
A snake swallowed a singing canary
Whole...trimble tremble bramble
Oh, just, listen to that can't even speak
Sense...should run and hide
Oh, just, the shadows are hiding
Seeing...'cause the eyes are shining bright
Oh, just, looking up at the sky
I'm grinning like the Cheshire cat
Man am I in trouble today
Absolutely!


----------



## bubbleboy

A Moment

Isn't it amazing how
At any moment
For any reason at all
You can realize
Just how beautiful
This life really is?
We see our bolt of inspiration
Flash fading fast
Almost like it was never there
But deep down
We know..
We know we're here for a reason
We've seen it
And lightning really does strike twice
In this silly little place we call life
We capture our moments
Often just to watch them
Slip between our fingers
Into the greedy gulf of night
But that's the beauty in living
We learn the hard way
To love the things
We might lose tomorrow
We learn to capture our moments


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

The sky's clash with my mind.
Forever still floating in rhyme.
Perched upon black sky's,
these connections sail through time.
The vastness of a greater design.
The sun within us all.
Our souls the mediator of all.
The shadows hold up the walls.

The windows half open,
but the message is ever clear.
Inspiration has struck our fears.
The wind carries your figure.
For ever elegant and dashing.
Toward this great expanse of being.
We all dream a streaming dream.


----------



## Dalien

Raving Wild Mare
by Dale
27 June 2011

Don't pretend you don't know me
After reading zillions of words
I write me
Well that is wild mare
She thunders the ground
She gallops the sky
She trots the breeze
She canters the words
She gaits anyway she pleases
I get on that horse and ride
I've said it before
I'll say it again
Wild Mare and I 
Are One


----------



## Dalien

Hold Me
by Dale
27 June 2011

Take me in your arms
Hold me tight
Love me up to the heavens
Bring me down strong
Take me in your arms
Hold me tight


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

It begins
the countless thoughts
the words ache 
my clouds shake 
relentless anger and self hate.
Where did I make a wrong turn
when did I close my blinds to words.

I've lost it all 
I've dared to fall
I tried to please your very need.
But what you handed me 
Is a dieing seed.
You never let me speak.
always kept your feelings at bay.
I saw you in the light of day.

Where did you fall 
Where did you stray
I would give it all
Just to hear you say.
What once a friend I saw that day.
Now turns to Ash cause pride is of day.
I'm sorry I fell in your corner 
I'm sorry the bell didn't ring of fortune.
I hate myself for being unspoken.

When did we lose ourselves to the fathoms of
Greed.


----------



## Dalien

Running Water
by Dale
27 June 2011

Someone left the water running
Oh, damn, it was me
@#$#%$#%#@ me myself and I
Are such a goof at times
I've got to leave that water running
Right this moment it's missing something
The handle to turn it off
Bringing in the buckets
Think I'll take those buckets
And pour them in my rain barrel
My rose needs some watering 
Some strong loving care


----------



## Susanna

Dalien said:


> Always More
> by Dale
> 27 June 2011
> 
> My quest never ends
> Always something more
> I'm tired my friends
> Stop I will not
> Stop I can not
> Always something more
> Planting a rose
> Tending a rose
> Means not stopping
> Always something more
> My quest always grows


Me too, I'm tired.


----------



## Dalien

Dancing Shoes
by Dale
27 June 2011

My red shoes
Your blue shoes
Swaying life motion
Turning world purple
Barefoot and fancy free
Breathing into life
Together freedom 
Singing the fire
Singing the blues
Swaying life songs
Our shoes dance


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

stop the rhyme on my dime
the thread my head
not for press..my mess


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Mamba

the black mamba lays as still as a stick
he watches the rat wrinkle on by
he does not blink..
he smells bowels of the foul

the rat freezes in terror
a split second of suggestion
the snake bites..
he paralyzes the eyes

the snake raises himself to his full height
he shows the rat his fangs
the syringes drip their lust
the rat not so much a touch..

his wounded body lays on a root
his last mother a tree
she waves by his grave
black mamba spins his trippple tongues and loads his guns again..


----------



## bubbleboy

*Eyes*

I delve deep within
The intricacies of your eyes
And you into mine
We seek the words
Our silent mouths
Seem powerless to speak
Their shadowy silhouettes
Gently teasing the tip of the tongue
Though the effort be in vain
For our eyes say all we needn't speak


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

keep writin..
tis the season


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Thread

i put my head in that thread
i make a noose..
i rhyme with time
suicide bonnet

i am on it
the thread offers help
fuck i nearly yelped
wuff~wuff~wuff

bleeding stars
in galaxy fars
the planets grin with twins
we begin the end..


----------



## Surreal Snake

bubbleboy said:


> *Eyes*
> 
> I delve deep within
> The intricacies of your eyes
> And you into mine
> We seek the words
> Our silent mouths
> Seem powerless to speak
> Their shadowy silhouettes
> Gently teasing the tip of the tongue
> Though the effort be in vain
> For our eyes say all we needn't speak


Awesome Bro..


----------



## bubbleboy

Surreal Snake said:


> Black Mamba
> 
> the black mamba lays as still as a stick
> he watches the rat wrinkle on by
> he does not blink..
> he smells bowels of the foul
> 
> the rat freezes in terror
> a split second of suggestion
> the snake bites..
> he paralyzes the eyes
> 
> the snake raises himself to his full height
> he shows the rat his fangs
> the syringes drip their lust
> the rat not so much a touch..
> 
> his wounded body lays on a root
> his last mother a tree
> she waves by his grave
> black mamba spins his trippple tongues and loads his guns again..


the imagery in this one is great...and i really love the root/mother lines =)


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

court jester
shut the fuck up..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Harsh

the order was fucked up
new one in my fault..checkmate
coles souls


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Awards

rich and famous
trendy twits of shits
they give themselves awards
trophies for them to hoard

the academy of awards
when does it end
i guess their mess
ice cream sunday yay

what about you
beef jerkey skies
tell no lies..
no perfect sun under this mOOn


----------



## Susanna

6-28-11
Feed
Not a better place to be fed
inspired by the likes of me
we feed each other hope


----------



## Surreal Snake

Buried

i buried my last poem
he is at home alone in a stone
the lost look for truth
so much shit in my foam..

buried poems need no friends
the decisions of living
tired of giving..
all we get is regrets

ahhh regrets
i pet my pets
so much for sunsets
fuck it to my depths..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Che'

they took your hands
wanted your head
yes you are dead
crystal caves see no graves

you walked the earth in truth
thought it was the right way
had your say
it aint today

now they look for golly molly
the vanity of oomphs
some search..
others hoard their rewards


----------



## Susanna

Surreal Snake said:


> Buried
> 
> i buried my last poem
> he is at home alone in a stone
> the lost look for truth
> so much shit in my foam..
> 
> buried poems need no friends
> the decisions of living
> tired of giving..
> all we get is regrets
> 
> ahhh regrets
> i pet my pets
> so much for sunsets
> fuck it to my depths..


Wow, you could not have said it better. I am in this place right now.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crush

on the plains of friendship
the unconditional feast
you make it conditional
i skip your stones..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

10 dots
10 dots


----------



## Dalien

Death Dance
by Dale
28 June 2011

The death of me
Jerks my knees
Bones knocking
Heart retracting
Skeleton dance

The death of me
Explodes fire
Bones sharpen
Heart pulsating
Warrior dance

The death of me
When I lay my bones down


----------



## Dalien

Unconditional
by Dale
28 June 2011

Don't they know
No such thing
As unconditional

Don't they know
No such thing
As seeing eye to eye

They don't understand
Such a thing
As acceptance

They don't understand
Such a thing
Acceptance eases conditions

Don't they know
Such a thing
As compromising


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

golly gee..
they hate attention


----------



## Dalien

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah

hells bells


----------



## Susanna

6-28-11
Receiving
Perhaps until I am willing to receive
When I am willing to do without until I do
then will I be happy and believe

Not sure why I am still here - let me hide
I think I want to cross the veil now
not sure what to expect of the other side


----------



## bubbleboy

This is me striking my edgar allan poe pose =)

*Nevada Nightmare*

I walked down desert road
Desolate but for a lonely crow
Approaching my fellow wanderer
With curious question in hand,
I proclaimed to he, "Crow,
Where plan you go?"
And the bird but thought reply
Simply with a no
Such a strange answer
I pondered at the time
Spoken with such indifference!
As if speaking to no one
And I be not there
But he was far from finished!
With a quick jerk of the head
His black eyes were upon me
I could feel them!
Feel their cold stare
Delving into my depths
Prodding my heart 
Which shiver beating fast
While I stood there his paralyzed prisoner
Til he finally let loose a crow-like laugh
A cackle echoing out fowl beak
Into the vast nothings of the desert
And into the keyhole of fearful ears
Opening their doors
Setting free my frozen figure
I awakened from my terrible trance
In which I felt to be floating in dead space
Parting black oblivion fruitlessly with hands
So eager to escape
But getting nowhere fast
Curious why 
I placed them before my eye
And to my horror
It beheld my hands as they
Furiously began decay
Wrinkling and withering
Rotting til flesh flea bone
And stopping not there
With fossil fingers crumbling into dust
Their grain remains departing 
Wherever which way the wind blow
But suddenly amongst the madness
I heard within my nightmare 
An alarm clock proclaim 
That it be finally time to go
And with the cackle of the crow
Still ringing in my ears
I found myself back to my former home
The cold Nevada road
I looked up and down its length
Searching for my fellow wanderer
Finding him not
As I stood there but all alone


----------



## napoleon227

bubbleboy said:


> *Eyes*
> 
> I delve deep within
> The intricacies of your eyes
> And you into mine
> We seek the words
> Our silent mouths
> Seem powerless to speak
> Their shadowy silhouettes
> Gently teasing the tip of the tongue
> Though the effort be in vain
> For our eyes say all we needn't speak


Dude, I was inspired, and decided to channel my inner BubbleBoy...
and it came out like this:

*Eyes*

I probe the depths 
of your Neptunian eyes,
whose intricacies dance
with mine, like butterflies,
while our silent mouths
grasp at speech
and find their words
bounding from their reach.
Succulent lips drip
with shadows held in thrall,
and our eyes say everything
that needs to be said at all!


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Caged inside
I'm trapped in my mind
epiphany among epiphany's
lingering inside.Words I have cried.
The essence of being immortal
coming to see it all fall before you.
The spark of ignition to fuel the cause
These words among your doors 
are written In blood.

The edge of my existence 
You never seen.Masks among faces
You didn't watch your step.
You've already crept, Disturbed & 
Unleashed.What I've tried to keep 
Secret away from the light.No longer,
Caged Inside.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Magical eyes.
Inspiring the blind
You look deep within.
The coils of your love 
wrap around to my core.
The flame of your resolve
Burns with such beauty. 
Such innocence and strength 
you do not fear the dark.
You sit on the edge of harmony.
Some where between serenity and rage.
A balance made from the waves of youth.
I must say I love you.


----------



## bubbleboy

napoleon227 said:


> dude, i was inspired, and decided to channel my inner bubbleboy...
> And it came out like this:
> 
> *eyes*
> 
> i probe the depths
> of your neptunian eyes,
> whose intricacies dance
> with mine, like butterflies,
> while our silent mouths
> grasp at speech
> and find their words
> bounding from their reach.
> Succulent lips drip
> with shadows held in thrall,
> and our eyes say everything
> that needs to be said at all!


this poem is awesome =)))))


----------



## napoleon227

I wrote this as a celtic folk song two years ago, but I thought I'd put it out there anyway. I wrote all the music to it as well and recorded it in my basement with a few friends. If anyone is interested in hearing it, you can do so here.

*The Ghosts of Culloden Moor*

Sweet Lord, forgive my soul's heft
but I cannot forget the day my love left
to take up arms for the Bonnie Prince.
Oh Lord, he fell into a fix
on that terrible day in 'forty-six
and I've heard not a word of him since.

Now the rains... fall... down...
and the winds sweep the heather
that grows all around
the graves of the gallant highlanders.

How I long to be once more united
with my sweet love whose heart's young and pure
and whose spirit has long since alighted
among the ghosts of Culloden Moor,
the ghosts of Culloden Moor.

Dear Lord, will you please bless
those sullen graves east of Inverness
where the birds refuse to sing.
Oh Lord, I can still hear and feel
the distant clash of steel on steel
on that night each year in the spring.

Now the rains... fall... down...
and the winds sweep the heather
that grows all around
the graves of the gallant highlanders.

On the sixteenth day of April I weep
for my sweet love whose heart's brave and sure
and whose spirit wanders without sleep
among the ghosts of Culloden Moor,
the ghosts of Culloden Moor.


----------



## Decoy24601

It isn't a poem, but I hope you like it . Please excuse all grammar errors. 


"Mom, don't worry, I'm fine," said Xeinia Lynn Ashton as her mother, Anne Marie Ashton, inspected every inch of her to see if she was hurt. "It's just a scratch." She had tripped over the rug, which sent the cereal bowl flying out of her hands. I'm the biggest cluts in the world, she thought while picking up all the pieces. This was going to take forever to clean up, or at least clean to the point of her mom's standards. 
"I don't want any broken chips lying on the floor only to find their way into one of our feet". Which, was what she said every time something like this happened. For Xeinia, that was very often.
"Fine, I'll pick it up". She always gets so worried over the littlest things... Xeinia brooded to herself over her mother's over-protection.
"Thank you". *Sigh* She was her mother after all. At least she was over-protective rather than letting her run off into anything without a care. 
The heat was overwhelming. It was, what, ninety degrees outside? It had probably knocked the last highest temperature ever recorded in their small town out by far. Wiping off the beads of sweat running down her forehead, she finished cleaning up all the debris. 
"Mom, can I go see if uncle can take me swimming in the bay? Please?" Her uncle was Harson Glen Ashton. Surely, if she was with him her mom would say yes, but with the ominous feeling in the air and the unusually hot weather, her mom would probably say no. 
"Go ahead, just be very careful. Make sure to put on lots of sunscreen. Please, be careful."
"Thanks, mom!" she trilled as she ran upstairs to go ask her uncle. "Hey, Harson, wanna go swimming in the bay and get out of this heat?" Xeinia yelled while running into his room.
"Sure thing kid, just let me get some sun out there first. It isn't every day we get weather like this," he said pointing out the window to the sun to elaborate. 
"I'll race you!" Xeinia laughed as she ran out the door.
"It's on!" Harson challenged. To his dismay, Xeinia ended up beating him to the beach. "Am I really getting that old?" he mumbled under his breath while he sat panting in the sand. 
Spreading the beach towels on the sand, Xeinia took in everything around her. Laying down, inside her head, just taking the time to think and be in her own little world, gave her energy and filled her with peace. The sound of the ocean, nature taking its course all around her, it amazed her each day.
The sun was shining down with no mercy as Xeinia lay on the beach, absorbing as much of it as she could. It seemed as if the whole town was out trying to get as much of this rarity as possible. The heat was nice for a change, but overwhelming since everyone was used to colder weather. 
Everything seemed more vibrant, more alive in a way. The trees swayed, but there seemed to be almost no wind. The Sea seemed even more unpredictable than it usually was. The wildlife had taken shelter in the cooler parts of the ocean and up in the mountains. Without them, it was quiet, but too quiet. The feeling of loneliness hung in the air. 
She watched as the children played in the sand, and fish jumped out of the water. The day seemed perfect, yet something wasn't right. This was the kind of town that rarely had days like this, and when it did none had ever gotten this hot. It was just this weird feeling, she couldn't shake it. The feeling of impending doom, like something was going to happen, and that something wasn't good. 
Xeinia jumped up, startled after something had poked her arm.
"Calm down! It's just me. Gosh, you're awfuly jumpy today aren't you?" Harson said, trying his best to appear harmless.
"Sorry. I don't know why, something just doesn't feel right." 
"This is some odd weather..." Small talk, of course. Yet, with Harson, nothing he said ever fit that category. He reminded her of those old wise magicians in fantasy books, every word was filled with a hidden meaning. 
"Very strange, indeed. Why don't we go for a swim and cool off?" There was a glint in his eye, an expectant glint. Could there actually be something that's going to happen? Xeinia shook that feeling off as fast as it came on, or at least she tried to. How in the world could he know such a thing? It wasn't likely that anything was going to happen anyways. 
"Sure!" I took off my shoes and waded into the water, disreguarding the growing feeling that something was going to happen. Even the water was warmer than it usually was, but it was just cool enough to provide relief from the scortching sun. She waited as Harson walked off his porch and towards the beach. 
"Good day for a swim, isn't it?" he said.
"It sure is. I don't know what I'd do without this bay." Xeinia said as she rolled her eyes, obviously impatient as he waded into the water himself. 
The bay was cool compared to the hot sand. The fish had escaped into cooler waters deeper in the bay, so nothing was in sight. There was an almost eerie silence, especially since it seemed like the ocean was never silent. 
Suddenly, somone appeared out of the corner of her eye. She had never seen anything like him. His skin was so pale, she hadn't seen anyone in this place with skin as pale as that besides her. His dirty blond had golden highlights in it that reflected the light coming in from the surface of the water. He saw her appraising him and waved. Blushing, she motioned to the surface so they could talk. 
"Hey, do I know you? You look familiar," he spoke as soon as their heads breached the surface. 
"I don't think so, but my name is Xeinia. Xeinia Ashton."
"Unique name."
"What's yours?" she smiled. 
"Lum Thompson."
"Haven't heard that name much either," great, that was the most pathetic excuse for flirting that she had ever attempted. She hoped he didn't notice how horrible that was. Was that a laugh? I'm doomed.
"Hey, uh, want to go grab a snack after thi--"
"Sorry, for interrupting, but Xeinia, I have something you might want to check out!" Harson motioned for her to follow.
"I'll be right there Harson!" Then, she turned back to Lum. "Sorry, 'bout that. Sure, I'd love to." and with that, Xeinia dove back underwater. It took her a moment to find Harson again. 
Harson swam down and around a pillar of the nearby dock, at the fastest pace Xeinia had ever seen. She went to swim after him, a little spooked now. The pit in her stomach seemed to grow in size. Guess she'd been watching too many sci-fi and doomsday movies. 
A glint out of the corner of her eye caught her attention. Like a fish chasing after a shiny lure, she dove deeper into the dark waters in the direction of the glint. Harson was no where in sight, but by then she had forgotten all about him. The glint seemed to hold her every thought captive, pulling it closer to her as if it were a magnet. 
Then, she saw it. The most beautiful hand crafted statuette she had ever seen. It was small, about the length of her fore-arm. It had a naiad on it, the raging Sea churning around her as she reached upwards, and appeared to have something inscribed on the bottom of it, but she couldn't understand the foreign language. The language wasn't of anything she had ever seen before. 
She went to pick it up, and as soon as her fingers touched the smooth and silvery surface, the water seemed to be electrified and turned into a furious storm. The statuette now looked to be a replica of what was happening in the bay all around her. 
Shifting tides and cracking stone
Stranger things will you be shown
Swim for life and then tonight
You may live to see the light
What had she done? It rung in every corner of her mind, so much that it hurt. Whispering like a serpent, draining her energy.
The waves tossed her in every direction, pulling her towards the Sea. Xeinia tried to catch a breath at the surface, but a strong wave knocked her back under. Was it lightning, or the sound of the dock crumbling under the sheer might of the storm? It could have been both. Too much was going on around her to even absorb it all. It was hard for her to take in what she was doing at that moment, let alone what was happening elsewhere. 
A whirlpool caught her and dragged her to the deepest part of the bay. It seemed she had been underwater for an eternety. Fighting to reach the shore, or at least the surface. What was a faint outline of the sun on the surface of the water, now seemed to be a great ball of fire in the ocean itself, heating up the water and causing it to grow even fiercer. 
Running out of breath, and struggling to find a pocket of air or to reach the surface, the currents tore at her from all sides, each fighting against the other to get her in its grasp and carry her to its origin, the Sea. As if in a movie, her life flashed before her eyes. Xeinia knew she wouldn't survive, her strength was deminishing as the currents showed no mercy. Pulling and pushing her as if they were alive themselves. She gave up, and stopped fighting, letting her body be carried by the currents. It was suddenly dark, she couldn't tell if she was sinking, floating to the surface, or being pulled the the side by the ferocious currents. 
Her head broke the surface, just as she was about to black out. Dots clouded her vision and she felt as if every ounce of energy had been drained from her body. She raced for shore, and finally broke free of the currents. The raging waters seemed to grasp the beach next to her, beckoning her back into the deadly waters.
Harson washed up on the beach in front of her, appearing to materialize out of the water itself. She cautiously went to help him. As she stepped into the water to pull him out, the water wrapped itself around her ankles, trying to pull her down into its depths. It tugged at Harson, refusing to give up the fight. Xeinia pulled as hard as she could, she would not let Harson die. With the remaining strength in her body, she pulled him onto the dry sand and tried to take him as far away from the Sea and the bay as possible. 
"Harson! Stay with me! Don't you dare give up on me!" she was able to revive him. Where was Lum?
At the sight of Harson breathing, Xeinia was able to let herself be overcome by the black dots clouding her vision. Saltwater burned her nose and her throat, each breath was a painful struggle. She could no longer see. How was she still alive?You'd think if you were dying, you would be panicking, fighting to stay alive, but the only feeling she felt was peace. She wanted so badly to not fight, to just lie there, with no effort, and give in. To have no pain, no sorrows, and to be at peace, drifting off into the abyss. 
At the last moment, she saw Lum staring at her, grieving and willing her to stay alive. Great, I'm hallucinating. Then, she knew she had to stay alive, for him. To make sure Harson was okay and find her mother. It was too late. She was already too far gone to wake up now. The darkness overcame here in that moment.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Oceans

their tears dry up
they look to the skies
sky wonders why
they say goodbye

the greedy drink their soup
they kill oral coral
those bastards..
they impale the whales


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dragons

i write about me..
no people in my steeple
dont relate to my wake as you
i have fate


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

dont design my rhyme
all about time..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Sickness

it stirs my soup
i watch the ill with glee
looky looky balls on hooky
i stir my soul in my bowl

i drink down my hole
it burns~it burns~it burns
this is my turn
i get that urn..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Darling

i want to submit to your truth
i want to watch you wind me up
kaleidoscope kisses for you
those wonderful colours..

babydoll i watch you true
that epic intellect
the beauty of your truth
i beg the gods for a kiss from you

one kiss my wish
your dark gravy hair
i want to smell your essence
that beautiful fruit smell

you must have been planted
the gods foresaw your fruit
i will pick it
if you let me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Purple'

i want to show you my pieces
the puzzle of we..
ghouls and spells
the occult of bells

i want to hear the ring
sing~sing~sing
i dwell on your spell
purple flowers spread their petals

i want to lick the bud
that wonderful you
tell me true
i do..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i watch myself leave
that cave has all the rage..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Spell

i lay the spell before my bell
the order of the clouds i call down on you
the black mamba blinks..
he leans and drinks

the hueless sheen of you
i command the winds with the angels
the demons scribe to the wizards revenge
i call upon the tide to take you..


----------



## camus11

*Situationist Revolution*

We need a revolution now
We need a revolution now
We need a revolution now

Creativity for one is the inspiration of us all
Mass action is the cure for mass apathy
The situation is in the streets
Brothers and sisters, come together
Make our leaders look into their mirrors

We need a revolution now
We need a revolution now
We need a revolution now

Up against the wall with the Man!
Our consciousness is realized by ending war hate fear and lies
Social liberation is the movement of the people

Napalm murder terrorists you are not welcome back again
Pacify the government stand against the Nixonmen
Levitate the Pentagon vote for Pigasus the Immortal Pig
Spike the waters with LSD bring on peaceful anarchy
Détournement is the escalation of fast belief
Freedom is free when you have freed for it

The barricades of tomorrow are the love songs of today
Environmental liberation for us all!
War is mass psychosis break off from their hypnosis
Take to the streets in revolution artists workers hand in hand
Declare a General Strike on the President’s wardrobe!
God is dead long live Love
Weeping folksinger cries out

Old futility is read, Richard Nixon is a secret Red
Paying any percent of your war time tax
I’ve got this feeling your integrity is a bit lax!
Stand up and be counted 
Do you think we have it in us?
No need to fight for freedom be in freedom
No need to fight for peace be in peace
No need to overthrow the System
Overthrow your own perceptions
Jail your own psychology
Rebel against the mental strictures

Fight yourself as you would a part of your self
Cause planets to disintegrate with your thoughts
Cut loose the Gordian knot with the Gordian knot
Embellish your own stories upon the pallettes of somebody else
Reimburse your fears and roar them into iniquity
Coagulate your worries and lock them in a time-safe diagram
Re-intellectualize the gnosis of your sub-positronic brain
O ye doormice of the future!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

shrimp cocktail
id like one of those..


----------



## Surreal Snake

camus11 said:


> We need a revolution now
> We need a revolution now
> We need a revolution now
> 
> Creativity for one is the inspiration of us all
> Mass action is the cure for mass apathy
> The situation is in the streets
> Brothers and sisters, come together
> Make our leaders look into their mirrors
> 
> We need a revolution now
> We need a revolution now
> We need a revolution now
> 
> Up against the wall with the Man!
> Our consciousness is realized by ending war hate fear and lies
> Social liberation is the movement of the people
> 
> Napalm murder terrorists you are not welcome back again
> Pacify the government stand against the Nixonmen
> Levitate the Pentagon vote for Pigasus the Immortal Pig
> Spike the waters with LSD bring on peaceful anarchy
> Détournement is the escalation of fast belief
> Freedom is free when you have freed for it
> 
> The barricades of tomorrow are the love songs of today
> Environmental liberation for us all!
> War is mass psychosis break off from their hypnosis
> Take to the streets in revolution artists workers hand in hand
> Declare a General Strike on the President’s wardrobe!
> God is dead long live Love
> Weeping folksinger cries out
> 
> Old futility is read, Richard Nixon is a secret Red
> Paying any percent of your war time tax
> I’ve got this feeling your integrity is a bit lax!
> Stand up and be counted
> Do you think we have it in us?
> No need to fight for freedom be in freedom
> No need to fight for peace be in peace
> No need to overthrow the System
> Overthrow your own perceptions
> Jail your own psychology
> Rebel against the mental strictures
> 
> Fight yourself as you would a part of your self
> Cause planets to disintegrate with your thoughts
> Cut loose the Gordian knot with the Gordian knot
> Embellish your own stories upon the pallettes of somebody else
> Reimburse your fears and roar them into iniquity
> Coagulate your worries and lock them in a time-safe diagram
> Re-intellectualize the gnosis of your sub-positronic brain
> O ye doormice of the future!





Fukkin Love this Guy!!!!..Noble..Epic Words.Kev


----------



## Dalien

camus11 said:


> Situationist Revolution
> 
> We need a revolution now
> We need a revolution now
> We need a revolution now
> .......!





Surreal Snake said:


> Fukkin Love this Guy!!!!..Noble..Epic Words.Kev


Agree with Kev! 

Hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## camus11

*What Is A Title Anyway?*

*I came up with this two to three months ago*

A lonely troglodyte upon the hill
Swirling colors, senses thrilled
The robed bandsmen play all night
The light sings to them and out of sight
The doors of perception linger open
Like a tattered sail floating on the ocean
Eternal resounds clamor along the edge
Generals replete with victory form into a wedge
Psychedelic sergeants dazzle purple skies
Totems of rebellion congregate as they rise
Lackluster yesmen trample on with glee
As Isaac Newton lays solemnly dead beneath the apple tree.

A day has passed and I have thirsted for knowledge
How, if truth be known, can we sustain the college
Spires of fire who lived on earth died early deaths
Shining visionaries and star prophets bled to their last breaths
Who is to blame for this? The layman with his patterned tie
Or the self-effacing Everyman, whose internal strength belies?
Reloading crystals pay homage to delight
Reliving with fury the Athenian "Right makes Might!"
Pitying themselves their lives they dwindle on
Yelping hawks pecking at the hearts they grieve upon,
As they cry in blind feverish rage, "What is a title, anyway?!"


----------



## Linnyya

absolute stupidity
mindnumbing
paralyzes then decapitates

just stand there like an idiot and 
you think you're doing everything right but then
cannonball 
right through the chest
and now all you can see is
blood in all directions
nothing but the hole

a giant gaping chasm
and your heart still somehow beating


----------



## Vivid Melody

Some old poetry I found recently in a random journal:

If I don't shed a tear I'm not crying,
although these polished eyeballs may tell you I'm lying.
Ugh, can't you see I'm so full of trying?
And I wish I could just let go,
so you could know...
every which way she twitches her head,
all the ways she consumes her breath,
and all the ways I tell you she's dead,
but it's me instead.

All of humanity is an empty beer bottle,
that's been shoved through my brain,
vibrates pain and more pain,
until we're all lame,
sucking dirt to be sane.

They all splurge their decaying green guts onto me.
Do you want to see?
Do you want to see how they all squirm little red dots into my head?
They have an itch they don't know how to scratch,
and I'm sent here to be a patch.

So maybe I can catch them,
after there's nothing in their polished eyes,
I can tell them only one thing.

----------------

Music all alone in my head,
everything outside dead,
and I don't know who you are,
so stop slurping it out of me.
Let me be and we'll drink daffodils in the rain,
whenever I embrace the pain.


----------



## napoleon227

Surreal Snake said:


> Darling
> 
> i want to submit to your truth
> i want to watch you wind me up
> kaleidoscope kisses for you
> those wonderful colours..
> 
> babydoll i watch you true
> that epic intellect
> the beauty of your truth
> i beg the gods for a kiss from you
> 
> one kiss my wish
> your dark gravy hair
> i want to smell your essence
> that beautiful fruit smell
> 
> you must have been planted
> the gods foresaw your fruit
> i will pick it
> if you let me..


Hey Kev, this is really beautiful...


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blessed

by horns and thorns
that shit sandwich
gimmie some fukkin mustard
skip the seeds..

blessed with scorn and torn
i rip myself in pieces
fuckin leeches..
my marrow takes more arrows


----------



## Surreal Snake

eradfaddzvbfairyberiberiooooo

wut the fuck..
we play in broken skies
yeah man we have fuuuuunnnn


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cuddle

i cuddle my fish
she flops and squirms
the slime on me..
yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sardine Sandwich'

i anoint you with teriyaki
i watch the can open
my lips drip coffee grinds
the mud opens up her throat..

i eat you in the breeze
the flies i see their eyes
storm troopers of the wind
my stinky fish wish..

gimmie my sammy
gimmie my sammy
sardine sammy
sardine sammy..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

want back in
storms of truth
i want to see..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Sly

marble eyes unzip the skies
the cowards cry
the rain brings the gain
sometimes pain..

the victim of thee
lose the grace
open up face
not in that place


----------



## Surreal Snake

Orgasm sonneT

multiple orgasms lick the goddess
they twist their trippple tongues
they lay in the cave shaking
the mamba sends the tongues
they squirm inside of truth
oh my she shakes..
she bakes on crystal floors
want some more..
the orgasms gather
the orgasms gather
they squeal the silver quakes
suck and lick
that glorious clit
i want it..


----------



## Decoy24601

When the time comes
and my heart beats like a drum
Will you say you love me so?
Or away will you go?

When chains and freedom kiss
and sweet songs are heard from the mist
As many choices must be made
and many chances we must take

Illusions are reality
and Reality is an Illusion
Will those memories come back to me
When I am done with this confusion

There is no greater coward
Than a coward in love
And over me this fear towers
Waiting for me to succumb

Words will never describe 
The true feelings that lie inside
and if we could read minds
Our beings would align

In that forest by the sea
So many things did happen to me
Many things foretold
Yet more things they behold

Remember me
When you are at your weakest 
Too much to resist
Then strong will you be

You became my muse
and gave me talent I use
Before I was blind
Now, my vision, so sublime

When the time comes
and my heart beats like a drum
Will you say you love me so? 
Or away will you go?

When ghosts of shadow
fright me in the night
Will you protect with might
Or run to a peaceful meadow

If you should ever read this
It is you I do miss
Crazy, I may be
But in my dreams, I live happily


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Stars

not always in crying skies
we are wounded
we are wounded
the pain my best friend

not always in crying skies
the sad truth
the sad truth
we hurt in silver bars

not always in crying skies
the lies have no why
the lies have no why
we get down on our knees and prey on ourselves

not always in crying skies
take my hand love
take my hand love
you are my sky..


----------



## Susanna

Surreal Snake said:


> The Stars
> 
> not always in crying skies
> we are wounded
> we are wounded
> the pain my best friend
> 
> not always in crying skies
> the sad truth
> the sad truth
> we hurt in silver bars
> 
> not always in crying skies
> the lies have no why
> the lies have no why
> we get down on our knees and prey on ourselves
> 
> not always in crying skies
> take my hand love
> take my hand love
> you are my sky..


This is great.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

dali true
i get my glue..


----------



## Susanna

Surreal Snake said:


> Rain Dude
> 
> i fall in the rain
> billions of me
> wait and see
> i suicide everywhere
> 
> clear drops of meat
> i splash on down
> i look over up above sideways
> its only me i see
> 
> i come down hard
> yeah i hit them all
> they seek shelter
> here i come again..


I love this thread.


----------



## bubbleboy

You demolished my heart 
And inspired by your capitalist greed
Built a shopping mall atop it
I guess maybe
You liked the commercial location
Good for business
The people pouring in
Buying their shoes and shirts
Gizmos and gadgets
With feet trampling what's left
Of my heart's now tile-topped tissue
Making you a heartless profit


----------



## Susanna

7-3-11
Allright
So here it is
dreams come true
can you take the success?


----------



## bubbleboy

I try cry
Yet with tears shy
And cheeks dry
I muster but
A hollow sigh


----------



## Linnyya

I would have dropped everything and run to you
Regardless of the stares
Regardless of the crowd between us

I would have thrown myself off a building
If only for a glimpse before I fainted from the pain
If only to hear one word from your mouth

I would have built wings and flown up high
To see the ground your footsteps graced
To see anything you'd touched, anywhere you'd been

I would have dreamed
The impossible,
Dared all creation to dissuade me

I would have done
Anything
For you


----------



## Dalien

Susanna said:


> 7-3-11
> Allright
> So here it is
> dreams come true
> can you take the success?


Thank you...this touches me.


----------



## snail

"Fuck you," says the broken inner pacifist,
clicking boots against the ground
like rhythmic clock gears, 
percussive strikes in line with
imaginary rows of guns and firm grips,
muscles that bend and flex,
never as solid as they feel,
"and fuck me,
for not doing enough to stop you,
for pretending to be okay,"

click click

"with your lack of decency."
The voice is the growl of 
every cornered lion
who defends her young,
of every dog whose blood gave itself
to something else's teeth
because it refused
to fall off of the ledge.
"Fuck you with the same bullets you have
used to pierce my heart. 
May they bleed your words from 
a hole in your throat
until you are disarmed."

click click

"And If the others in these rows 
are not others at all,
but are the variations of me
that you have killed,
they are already ghosts.
You cannot make them 
any more ghostly."

click click

"And if I am alone here,
talking to armies of my previous iterations,
the ashes left in piles by other incarnations
of these glowing fire feathers,
then I am consumed with the madness,
mad;
it is because you have raped my soul."

click click

"And if I am bleeding in a ditch,
it is because you thought my 'no' 
was an overreaction
to your violence,
and that is why I am not
a white sheet waving,
why I am a shroud instead of a flag."


----------



## SilentScream

A brave new world

Of possibilities infinite
Endless streams of uncertainty
Behold a loser's rite
Never ending fight of tenacity
Seems like a flight
Unrestrained stream of reality
It always ends in a fight
Unfulfilled dreams of practicality
Travels too far, never right
New world of infinite perpetuity


----------



## violetta

How can we give those who do not need?
How can God then lead?
How can God then feed,
those who give out of greed?

we morons give more to people not needing things, and ignore those who actually need them.pitiful world.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the birds jingle their change
another tune from herr gloom


----------



## Surreal Snake

Aphrodite in Flight

where are you 
i see you in your crystal spell
i can wait
im in hell..

the crystal drawl
of your stall
dear crystalball..
the sunspot on my wings

asunder your spell
i am master my bell..
i carry your treat
when hungry~i eat


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mayan Mayan

he walks in rotting jungle
red coals follow his souls
he pretends he does not notice
the preying one kills with the darkness

the black panther scratches his paw on the branch
no chance for the kings son
he walked alone
he ll never go home..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Captain Clusterfuck

captain clusterfuck at your service
how about a pencil kill?
a dollar bill..
damn sun get a gun

get on the floor
you want some more
get on it..
with some sonnet

captain clusterfuck that merry band of nihilism
i wonder if i ll make the list
go fuck yourself
in the streets i melt..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

that rope wiggles like a snake
for goodness sakes..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The numbers

they fight for position
in between others
they take their places
saving faces..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

words fall like birds
they prey on the living


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suddenly

suddenly the trees claim to be
the birds and the bees
they live in the trees
he watches them sky

oh my~oh my
into the night his flight
achilles says to aphrodite
he gets down on one knee

he balances his happenstance
he says give him a chance
theres ants in my pants
honey be my bee..

she made him see
the panther brings him there
i guess he cares
oh where~oh where


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the spider waits
her silk has milk..


----------



## Dalien

Seven Seas
by Dale
4 July 2011

Seven seas are raging
All of them at once
Pulling me in 
Pushing me out
Seaweed currents flowing
Graceful floating waves
Tangled oceans deep


----------



## Dalien

Tug of War
by Dale
4 July 2011

Holding tight
Letting go
War of tugging
Confusion clasping
Flares of flames
Strikes a domino
World turns round
Moon falls down
Sun picks her up
Tugging the tides
Clouds go marching
Sleepy eyed sun
Moon grins her eyes
Dominoes a strike 
Flames of flares
World spins again
Clarity grasping
Tugging of war
Letting go
Holding tight


----------



## Susanna

Espirito Pacifico
7-4-11
You peaceful spirit
gentle young lady
Mosey's pasture mate
yer my baby

You liked the forage and you like Mosey
you liked the playground next door
I hope you will be happy
shots, trimming and more

Care for you
for all the things you need
make the ribs hide under the skin 
using just enough feed

I have a horse now
never thought about
inner city kid of immigrants
who would have thought?

cowboy boots, cowboy hat
cowboy girl skirts
imagine that
and now you

We'll call you Espi
perfect name
you are gentle like me
mild and tame


----------



## Dalien

Ungraceful
by Dale
4 July 2011

A nickname of grace
Imagine that
A ram in a fragile shop
Just by going
A soul nicked by contact
Need of motion
A statement of slowing
Runs by the face
A remnant of broken glass
Laying nearby
The meaning of grace
Was not the way


----------



## Dalien

Doorway
by Dale
4 July 2011

A breath caught by chest
Energy casting a breeze
Warmth seeping a room
Eyes open widening
Coldness quietly melting
Chills running the nape
Emotions intensifying
Affection and passion
Breathing the doorway


----------



## Dalien

Rocking In The USA
by Dale
4 July 2011

It is Independence day
Wish I were a firework
I feel like exploding

lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalien

Feeling Alive
by Dale
4 July 2011

I want to feel the voice
Know the vibration of the song 
I want to touch the ears
See the wanderings of the words 
I want to wear the eyes
Taste the depth of the dance
I want to see the cologne 
Hear the sensation of the earth
I want to taste the senses
Smell the wonder of the passion


----------



## bigtex1989

Dalien said:


> Rocking In The USA
> by Dale
> 4 July 2011
> 
> It is Independence day
> Wish I were a firework
> I feel like exploding
> 
> lol!!!!!!!!!!


Absolutely LOVE this one! XD


----------



## bigtex1989

The Cup.

Holding all you dare to give
Spilling from my lips
Hoping that you will forgive
The mess made from you sips

Pick me up and hold me close
Whisper in my ear
Don't waste my essence on your clothes
Others would surely jeer

Careful now, not too fast
Or you'll start to choke
On my soul, unique and vast
Well, it's only Coke!


----------



## bubbleboy

The termites get their meal tonight
I let little daggers of theirs
Gnaw at my bones
Til they get their fill
And believe me, til I get mine
Their medicine eases the heartache
Rotting my woodwork


----------



## Linnyya

Corpse

Death leers from behind a window,
Eyebrows grinning,
Smile half-crazed:
Her demons snicker,
Prepare their scalpels.
Suddenly here,
Then everywhere,
They swarm
Through cracks in the foundation,
Through the slit under the door.
Into the walls they go.
The putrid stench
Hangs over the room like a noose,
The silence
Like a giant's pause before the blow.

Death's maniacal grin
Stretches wider:
Jagged, blackened teeth,
Eyes barely contained 
In her misshapen skull.

The corpse still lies, immobile,
On the soiled, filthy mattress.
An untouched glass of water on the table,
A bouquet of wilted flowers.

And a child.
Arms clutching the body with 
Every last vestige of strength left.
Cries faded into inaudible sobs,
Tears mingled with blood.
Contorted,
Twisted,
Mangled.

Death, puzzled.
Then the smile widens,
And she sets the demons
Free.


----------



## Dalien

Sand Travel
by Dale
4 July 2011

Travel through the sands today
I saw a somewhat mirror image of me
In my younger days
This one had fire words flowing
Hadn't a care of the feet
What she thought was right
Knowing better than all
Only worried about the fight
Triggered Wild Mare to thunder a whim
Ready was I to pull up my bow
Grab an arrow and string back
Then I realized no wait
The time will come to meet
I will not battle the feet
In my days of aging
I have learned patience and tact
Don't go laughing at that
I still have my daring thunder
A different breed of Wild Mare storms
This young will learn the hard way
Just as I did she will do as she does
Travel through the sands another day


----------



## Selene

I want to feel the pain inside you
Flowing through me
Like an icy ocean
Causing me to choke and sweat.
I'd like you to see me
Crying the tears
That you would cry
But are unable to.
And realize in that moment
That I care about you.
I want all the best
For you.
Please let me feel
Your sadness.
Please let me sit with you
In your darkness.
Let me wipe the tears
That nobody else would notice.


----------



## Dalien

Hell yeah!


Engines Roaring
by Dale
4 July 2011

All systems are go
Writing mode revved up
Kicked in high gear today...


----------



## snail

Siege

My feelings happen without your permission,
in open defiance of your demands,
surging like waves drawn out from the rocks,
silently withdrawing for a moment
only to return with forceful weight

to drown all they pass,
destroying your tidy cities,
sucking under your flailing limbs and 
gasping mouths,
filling your lungs,

carrying gray corpses,
splintered wood,
broken boats and debris.

I have been denied 
the freedom to exist,
and I am weary from carrying these weapons.
I stand in the ruins
taking back everything you tried to steal
when you attacked my borders with your
heretical incantations 
and stuck a pin through the heart
of something made of cloth and clay
that screamed with my voice.

I am rushing at the enemy with bullets in my eyes,
to crush your wicked faces with the strength
of the pain you condemned.

A curse upon your structure.
A curse upon your control.
Your assassination attempt
has only strengthened 
what you meant to murder.

Your disapproval,
which comes with clenching hands 
around my throat,
only feeds the rage
that you have tried 
to threaten away.


----------



## snail

Invalidation

This heaviness squeezes my chest against itself
as though I had no bones.
There is no stability,
only hardness and some sharp edges
where the thick darkness 
pools and collects.

The blood from every past injury
is still in its original place, layers beneath
the wound you make now
by saying
"wounds are the evil
of the wounded,"
as it has been said before
and before that,
and before,

when I was locked screaming to a desk
without being locked,
and without being allowed to scream,
turning the sound in on itself
for years,
stifled by a void so vast 
that nobody could hear me,

or when I was imprisoned in a room with endless 
knuckle bones and teeth,
bottling the terror of my 
"please don't kill me for 
not being able to 
not cry"
when your fists moved so fast
that all I could feel
was the ache behind my eyes,

which grew to the fierce 
"how dare you rape the
part of me that is
me" 
by the time it reached
this iteration.

I will not be a good girl
who appeases the devil
to avoid the flames.

I will scream
with every scream,
and bleed
from every wound.
I have earned the right,
and I will fight,
because of the terror of knowing how common you are,
in all of your many forms,

you serpent,
you accuser
who would cut out my tongue 
and say it isn't torture,
you vile god of war
who knows no mercy.


----------



## SilentScream

snail said:


> Invalidation


This moved me in ways I cannot even express ....


----------



## MJ Gray

Surreal Snake said:


> Aphrodite in Flight
> 
> where are you
> i see you in your crystal spell
> i can wait
> im in hell..
> 
> the crystal drawl
> of your stall
> dear crystalball..
> the sunspot on my wings
> 
> asunder your spell
> i am master my bell..
> i carry your treat
> when hungry~i eat



Exquisite x


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i watch your wings fold
i tie watch hold


----------



## Surreal Snake

Empty

i empty your jugulars
i pull them out
watch them shout
the wandering truth

that sterile sun
i cock my gun
watch the gloom
make love soon

the broken glass
kicks some ass
the blood drips
see it shit..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Insecure

they stay in gates of hate
calling down the doom
see you soon
walls tumble and rumble

your bark thick
i peel it..
i watch you watch the fall
happens to armored all


----------



## Dalien

Sheppard said:


> my hatred and my rage
> it's filling my soul
> making me lose my path
> 
> my fear and my shame
> it's making me withdraw
> making me withdraw away
> 
> away from the light
> 
> my pain and my faith
> it's tearing me apart
> 
> I don't want to go and lose you
> my star
> 
> guiding my path
> giving me hope
> 
> the evil witch is dead
> why can't I forget
> 
> and just move on


Welcome to this thread! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Sheppard

Thank you very much. I hope so, too. It's been so long, it's been quite difficult to tap into myself like that again. I had nearly given up, trying, trying, returning to a blank page again and again, and then, in a few seconds, in one big emotional burst, there it was. 

I forgot how good that felt. It's been so long  

You all write very beautifully. I'm almost envious of the talents you've developed, but much more grateful that you all share your beauty <3


----------



## Susanna

bubbleboy said:


> *Don't Quit*
> 
> Between any start and finish
> There exists an infinite set of points
> So if you think about it
> An infinite journey
> Can span merely an inch
> And be crossed in merely a moment
> Thus in this infinite struggle of ours
> Spanning birth til death
> If you again think about it
> We are able to achieve
> At any moment
> All which we desire
> If we so choose
> To see our journey infinitely through
> From start to finish


This spoke volumes to me. Just even yesterday I was thinking about happiness in this moment and that is my choice. As you describe the inch - wow - so powerful. I must re-read and feel the essence, depth of the poem. Many poems here are like this even though I do not always take the time to say so. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Dalien

This Thread
by Dale
6 July 2011

Ohhh...this here shake town
Groovy feelings all over
Falling in singing out
Moving all over the place
Keep it going dancing feet
Digging it deep climbing a tree
Branching words twigging it
Scream and shout out wide
Spread those groovy wings
Breathes beating all around
Give me those blues reds yellows greens
Weaving dance everywhere
Man I love this here thread
Surreal!


----------



## Dalien

See It All
by Dale
6 July 2011

I write a light and airy tune
But
I inhale and exhale deeply
Thunder and dance
And
I wouldn't live any other way
So
I will show all 
I want to see all


----------



## Dalien

Honest Flowers
by Dale
7 July 2011

Sweetly bitter vines growing
Through my window panes
Some may call them weeds
More beauty 
Than a delicate flower
They bear the staying power
Carrying each side of emotions
More heart
Than a painted flower
They bear the winding power
Flowing tears of sorrow and joy
I call them honest flowers
Through marrow of my bones 
Growing sweetly bitter vines


----------



## SilentScream

Transcendent

Feeling beyond the scope of natural feeling
Seeing all that in this world's worth believing
Interconnections others incapable of sensing
Visions beyond comprehension, realities transcending
Sight more beautiful than a butterfly's wing
The flow of time and space intermingling
Desires of others my mind's eye is feeling
Oneness with my universe, i hope i'm achieving


----------



## violetta

A Better World

Do we have to be known?
recognized and praised?
or do we want to,
by fans be chased?

Can't we do good,
for this world's good?
andnot to be known,
as most of us would?

Help this world's poverty,
save nature's wonders,
live for the unlived,
these thoughts i ponder.

With money as no problem,
we don't even think,
of our poor brothers,
who can't eat nor drink.

God give us a heart,
which cries and weeps,
nights to think,
and not sleep.

Give us a life,
with not much money at all.
Give us a life,
where we don't stand tall.

because in my short years,
I have found out,
that with all these blessings,
we still stay in doubt.

Oh God, guide us,
to the right way.
Help us understand your gifts,
and don't let us go astray.


----------



## SilentScream

violetta said:


> A Better World


*speechless* 

You have a rare talent, a remarkable gift - And I'm not just talking about your way with words. I'm talking about your empathy.


----------



## sparkle_

WOW!!!!!
violetta
this is sooooooooo amazing
there are only a few like u who actually understand what life actually is!


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Catch the sky
Glimpse into the whirlwind
brace for the landing

Witness my vibe 
move with the melody 
prance on this disguise 

See through my eyes
a thousand miles to the windows
of demise and triumphs

Dream into my expanse 
endless fields of flowers
among mountains.

Experience this cold shell
violent shivers and frantic fires 
rage and grace clashing 
serenity at its roots 

Dive into the depths
it begins with one wish
one feeling diverted 
one tear
one smile
One love.

Catch, witness, see into my dream. Experience the dive of Depth within.
Glimpse the whirlwind, move with its melody. There's a thousand miles to the windows of endless fields of flowers. With violent shivers and frantic fires it all begins. Just one wish to brace for your landing. As you prance through disguises of demises and triumphs. Among these mountains my rage and grace is clashing. There is one feeling left to be diverted. This Serenity at its roots.. One Tear.. One smile.. One love.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

It all crumbles.
Bit by bit the pillars fall.
The foundation once strong 
now in harm, we plead to the sky's
God save us now. Waiting for a sign 
of salvation. The night sky's lost
in the ambiance of anguished souls.

Faith is tested
at every corner of dead ends.
The sight ahead us all grows darker
each day. We strive in search of strength 
to fight our consciousness another day.
Where must we look to see light beyond the dark.
where were you when I was lost in desperation. 

Watching our comrades fall
One by one, it hurts to see you crawl..
Why can't I save you and myself from it all.
Why do the rich eat while the poor grow hungry.
Why does the sacrifice have to be so painful to watch.

Standing alone I stare at the night sky.
Searching for a glimpse of an angel to hold onto.
Short of breath my chest hurts with such affliction..
I wont end up like the rest I wont fall down in vain.
God won't you hear my call, Please save us all..
A tear is shed falling upon the dead
I must fight for them.
Till The End.


----------



## shampoo

violetta said:


> A Better World


BEAUTIFUL...!!!
whatevr Jawz and sparkle_ have said is completely true...
ur talents have great great depth and miraculousness...just keep nourishing them...
keep ur understanding of this world as rich....
and keep ur heart and soul this pure....

:happy:


----------



## Unspoken

Death’s Plight​ Stars shine over barren plains​ Searing heat in daylight​ Chilling winds at midnight​ Scattered cacti bring out bittersweet beauty-​ A plain otherwise known as Death’s Plight​ Fork-tongues sliver over sand in rhythmic dance​ Listen to the hushing winds beginning to entrance​ Reapers soar overhead-​ Constantly encircling the soon-to-be-dead​ Feeling dry skin, dry taste, dried sight​ Not a whisper escapes this valley​ Not a whimper from the sore or sorry​ Just the winds-the chill- the heat​ Consume the shell with sand so sweet​





​


----------



## Sheppard

my mind is a maze
my curse is the spin
the curse being that my perspectives shift
to my every whim

I can see the good in everything
I can feel the heart in all
my mind is a curse 
my spin is a maze

I lied to myself to prevent this fall

the light switch is flipped
the truth is revealed
shaking my world 
into a million lies

thank you love
and thank you care
through you I now have truth in which to stare
though
I wish I was blind
I wish I was deaf

with guilt and lies of pain
you drove me to do my best to become hard again

When I said no, you grabbed on tighter
do your duty
good for nothing

I'm not a fighter
you saw my tears
you saw me confused
you saw me trapped and kept
you could push with nothing to lose

I had no fight
not like this

rape victim


----------



## Decoy24601

The tortured soul growls
Then realizes her foul
Unable to turn back
Faced to what she lacks

Voices call from there under
Wailing in the fierce thunder
Reaching with the fibers
of the good they desire

She reaches out 
Forced to watch 
What she cannot help
Running away with a yelp

She has her own demons
Haunting her dreamin
Holding her to the ground
To live what she's found

Where is the good?
Why won't it come?
Those who posses 
Cannot breach the depths

Cast into the crowd
The tortured screams aloud
Bound in unseen chains
Afraid of what remains

Then there
In all the despair
The tortured stares 
Find hope in lairs
Courage is planted
No second glances

Out of the pit
Walks her love
Walking among the sick
Saying it's enough

Gather round
Tonight, we break the chains
The vices holding and bound
and the days of glory remain

We will rise above
These grave times
Overcome 
These treacherous minds

The chasm fills
The field breaks
We run free
From our mistakes


----------



## Susanna

Jawz said:


> Transcendent
> 
> Feeling beyond the scope of natural feeling
> Seeing all that in this world's worth believing
> Interconnections others incapable of sensing
> Visions beyond comprehension, realities transcending
> Sight more beautiful than a butterfly's wing
> The flow of time and space intermingling
> Desires of others my mind's eye is feeling
> Oneness with my universe, i hope i'm achieving


Thank you darlin. This is a reread. Serenity sparking.


----------



## Susanna

Dalien said:


> Honest Flowers
> by Dale
> 7 July 2011
> 
> Sweetly bitter vines growing
> Through my window panes
> Some may call them weeds
> More beauty
> Than a delicate flower
> They bear the staying power
> Carrying each side of emotions
> More heart
> Than a painted flower
> They bear the winding power
> Flowing tears of sorrow and joy
> I call them honest flowers
> Through marrow of my bones
> Growing sweetly bitter vines


Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## Susanna

Sheppard said:


> my mind is a maze
> my curse is the spin
> the curse being that my perspectives shift
> to my every whim
> 
> I can see the good in everything
> I can feel the heart in all
> my mind is a curse
> my spin is a maze
> 
> I lied to myself to prevent this fall
> 
> the light switch is flipped
> the truth is revealed
> shaking my world
> into a million lies
> 
> thank you love
> and thank you care
> through you I now have truth in which to stare
> though
> I wish I was blind
> I wish I was deaf
> 
> with guilt and lies of pain
> you drove me to do my best to become hard again
> 
> When I said no, you grabbed on tighter
> do your duty
> good for nothing
> 
> I'm not a fighter
> you saw my tears
> you saw me confused
> you saw me trapped and kept
> you could push with nothing to lose
> 
> I had no fight
> not like this
> 
> rape victim


Powerful poetry. Thank you for sharing. I appreciate the appreciation when you thank love itself. I know that feeling in the midst of the pain.


----------



## Dalien

Standing Here
by Dale
7 July 2011

I watch the wheels turn
I taste coming change
I sense the how lull
I ponder the if
Standing here thinking
Will if meet the words
Will how come in tune
Will change dance along
Will wheels keep singing
Standing here feeling


----------



## Dalien

Live Fire
by Dale
7 July 2011

I want to stand in the fire
I don't want to just survive
I want to live alive


----------



## Dalien

All I Have
By Dale
7 July 2011

All I have is love
Loyal follows natural
Not needing to stray
Shot records detail
Historically
I am diseased
How can this be so
I still have real love


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> Live Fire
> by Dale
> 7 July 2011
> 
> I want to stand in the fire
> I don't want to just survive
> I want to live alive


this one packs a punch =)


----------



## camus11

I watch you wilt, my darling
As I perch myself upon your heart's delicate windowsill
You, my porcelain rose, are suffering intangible sorrow
My hand touches your facsimile, wanting to see you smile again
My courage pales against the fires of your heart
Like a corona of flame you illuminate my soul
So dear, my love, so dear
Your strands of hair glisten in the sunset like a treasured memory
Your eyes so full of stars and light beckon forth the creatures of compassion
You sing a song of faded beauty that I hear within my heart
High, sprawling mountains of grief make your tears my own
I collapse under the weight of your tragedy
So much pain and so much joy
Like a precious flower
Like the burden I long to bear for you
I stir under your cosmic gaze
My euphoric sadness wells up within
As your beautiful smile widens above your chin

For you, anything.


----------



## bubbleboy

camus11 said:


> I watch you wilt, my darling
> As I perch myself upon your heart's delicate windowsill
> You, my porcelain rose, are suffering intangible sorrow
> My hand touches your facsimile, wanting to see you smile again
> My courage pales against the fires of your heart
> Like a corona of flame you illuminate my soul
> So dear, my love, so dear
> Your strands of hair glisten in the sunset like a treasured memory
> Your eyes so full of stars and light beckon forth the creatures of compassion
> You sing a song of faded beauty that I hear within my heart
> High, sprawling mountains of grief make your tears my own
> I collapse under the weight of your tragedy
> So much pain and so much joy
> Like a precious flower
> Like the burden I long to bear for you
> I stir under your cosmic gaze
> My euphoric sadness wells up within
> As your beautiful smile widens above your chin
> 
> For you, anything.


AWESOME. you have a power level over 9000!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJ Gray

camus11 said:


> I watch you wilt, my darling
> As I perch myself upon your heart's delicate windowsill
> You, my porcelain rose, are suffering intangible sorrow
> My hand touches your facsimile, wanting to see you smile again
> My courage pales against the fires of your heart
> Like a corona of flame you illuminate my soul
> So dear, my love, so dear
> Your strands of hair glisten in the sunset like a treasured memory
> Your eyes so full of stars and light beckon forth the creatures of compassion
> You sing a song of faded beauty that I hear within my heart
> High, sprawling mountains of grief make your tears my own
> I collapse under the weight of your tragedy
> So much pain and so much joy
> Like a precious flower
> Like the burden I long to bear for you
> I stir under your cosmic gaze
> My euphoric sadness wells up within
> As your beautiful smile widens above your chin
> 
> For you, anything.


This is beautiful.


----------



## bubbleboy

This poem does not need your approval
Because this poem is me
It and I both enjoy your approval
Don't get us wrong!
But we certainly don't need it
Because we are me
Written for no one
Except me, myself, and I
The three stooges that needed to know
This thing didn't need to be perfect to be poetry
I make mistakes
I'm not the most poetic person on the planet
But I can't deny that I try to be
I'm only human
I sometimes succeed at captivating my audience
I sometimes fail too
But strangely enough
Failing is still a success
Because I'm just being me
And honestly
That's the only good poetry


----------



## Dalien

bubbleboy said:


> This poem does not need your approval
> Because this poem is me
> It and I both enjoy your approval
> Don't get us wrong!
> But we certainly don't need it
> Because we are me
> Written for no one
> Except me, myself, and I
> The three stooges that needed to know
> This thing didn't need to be perfect to be poetry
> I make mistakes
> I'm not the most poetic person on the planet
> But I can't deny that I try to be
> I'm only human
> I sometimes succeed at captivating my audience
> I sometimes fail too
> But strangely enough
> Failing is still a success
> Because I'm just being me
> And honestly
> That's the only good poetry


I love it!


----------



## OscarHollywood

swollen clouds, life bringing rain
shadows vast, heart swelling plain

your pain of long lost disconnection
ever ready for your godly resurrection

live connections of active electrics
beaming through nerve endings beckon

smiling lips full and young
your day of birth, dark winters sunrise


----------



## napoleon227

Wow, the passive-aggressiveness on here 
just keeps getting more intense all the time. 
I'll be back - and then you can taste mine.


----------



## bubbleboy

I watched you change
I detested it
Wanting you to stay the same
The way you were with me
I never stopped to think,
Even for a moment,
That you weren't the only one changing
And the gap growing between us
Was just as much me as you
I was selfish in my desire to possess you
I loved you for who you were
For the way you made me feel
But then you hurt me
And my insecurities started to eat away
To the point where I could no longer be
The me that loved you
I've had a long time to think about this
And I've decided that
What happened between us is okay
I don't blame you
Nor me
People grow apart
People change
Life happens


----------



## napoleon227

Dalien said:


> Live Fire
> by Dale
> 7 July 2011
> 
> I want to stand in the fire
> I don't want to just survive
> I want to live alive


Short and sweet, and really beautiful. Nice words, Dale.


----------



## Dalien

Living Alive
by Dale
8 July 2011

Hiding head in sand
Sand stones building
Somewhere in between
Struggling to stand
Not falling down
Suspended in midair
Handing of freedom
Threads hanging on
Caught in the middle
Letting it roll as it goes
Marbles shot straight
Run around evenly
Playing it safe
Balancing pain and pleasure
Either way
Feel those emotions
Emote those feelings
Breath Taste Skin them
Don't completely fear them
Balance will come
Living alive


----------



## napoleon227

*Raging Rejoinder*

Write the rage! bids the Snake,
and the words build up to bursting
out like fire and flies and venom.
I stir and I shake. 
My fist cocks like shotgun.
OK, I say. Fucking instincts!
The animal inside roars and paws
the ground and puffs and snorts.
Well done. I am proud of who I am.
Sophistication is not a disease,
to be shunned. I'm stunned.
Fuck YOU. And your mamma too.
I've obviously come unglued, but
the right to express belongs to no
one. I will not stand down.

Urbanity and finesse, insanity,
a soft caress - of words, like
grace. Ingenuity, my ingénue,
does fly like fireflies, come night.
Light my path, in darkness, in the dim,
my fire flight, my song! Oh be strong.
Read me! They cry out. Bite me!
(If you don't get me, buy a dictionary!)
Oh, these words have heart. Wanna
find out? Sophists dance in circles small,
they stand tall, on pedestals, to
overcome their impediment. Cold
comfort for the diminutive.
Is it in you to give? Respite.


----------



## MJ Gray

napoleon227 said:


> *Raging Rejoinder*
> 
> Write the rage! bids the Snake,
> and the words build up to bursting
> out like fire and flies and venom.
> I stir and I shake.
> My fist cocks like shotgun.
> OK, I say. Fucking instincts!
> The animal inside roars and paws
> the ground and puffs and snorts.
> Well done. I am proud of who I am.
> Sophistication is not a disease,
> to be shunned. I'm stunned.
> Fuck YOU. And your mamma too.
> I've obviously come unglued, but
> the right to express belongs to no
> one. I will not stand down.
> 
> Urbanity and finesse, insanity,
> a soft caress - of words, like
> grace. Ingenuity, my ingénue,
> does fly like fireflies, come night.
> Light my path, in darkness, in the dim,
> my fire flight, my song! Oh be strong.
> Read me! They cry out. Bite me!
> (If you don't get me, buy a dictionary!)
> Oh, these words have heart. Wanna
> find out? Sophists dance in circles small,
> they stand tall, on pedestals, to
> overcome their impediment. Cold
> comfort for the diminutive.
> Is it in you to give? Respite.



"Urbanity and finesse, insanity, a soft caress - of words, like grace." Your words taste better than cinnamon  x


----------



## napoleon227

*Erie and My Deep Love*

I gazed across the vast, endless pool of
soft, luscious waves, crashing and lapping,
licking and teasing, the unbroken skin of beach.
But, out of reach, the turbulence and flow
was hidden far down below
in your murky bottomless depths where
very few creatures dare go. Even if
they can.

As daylight wanes, like summer
in September's dying days, it rains
down colour in bursts and streaks,
where the fading sun peaks, through
the cracks and breaches among the clouds.
And your soft waves attack the beaches in
an incessant solitary symphony of
super-sensuous solace and joy, as
gulls cry and a rich crimson sun alights
your distant earthly bounds. She lights
up the sky and your wavy flowing
skin is on fire! Viva vista! It's good
to be alive.

My love is deep, at Erie's shore's
where scores and scores of fish
and thoughts and dreams implore
understanding. The deep is a lonely
place: dense and tense and unforgiving.
The raging currents race, hidden
from the naked eyes of air dwellers.
But the brave do explore - and are
rewarded, in escape from the sordid
masses and dead fish that wash
up on your balmy shores.

Far above the Earth, eyes in the sky
penetrate your skin, like the sound
of violins, piercing through the din,
and the relentless assault of time
on the wondrous innocence of youth.
And the thunderous clouds dispute
with the serenity of the fading light.
Goodnight my sweet, the lake is calm
once more, spirits soar, and darkness
settles overhead. And the clouds and
depths and your farthest reaches,
sleep.


----------



## MJ Gray

napoleon227 said:


> *Erie and My Deep Love*
> 
> I gazed across the vast, endless pool of
> soft, luscious waves, crashing and lapping,
> licking and teasing, the unbroken skin of beach.
> But, out of reach, the turbulence and flow
> was hidden far down below
> in your murky bottomless depths where
> very few creatures dare go. Even if
> they can.
> 
> As daylight wanes, like summer
> in September's dying days, it rains
> down colour in bursts and streaks,
> where the fading sun peaks, through
> the cracks and breaches among the clouds.
> And your soft waves attack the beaches in
> an incessant solitary symphony of
> super-sensuous solace and joy, as
> gulls cry and a rich crimson sun alights
> your distant earthly bounds. She lights
> up the sky and your wavy flowing
> skin is on fire! Viva vista! It's good
> to be alive.
> 
> My love is deep, at Erie's shore's
> where scores and scores of fish
> and thoughts and dreams implore
> understanding. The deep is a lonely
> place: dense and tense and unforgiving.
> The raging currents race, hidden
> from the naked eyes of air dwellers.
> But the brave do explore - and are
> rewarded, in escape from the sordid
> masses and dead fish that wash
> up on your balmy shores.
> 
> Far above the Earth, eyes in the sky
> penetrate your skin, like the sound
> of violins, piercing through the din,
> and the relentless assault of time
> on the wondrous innocence of youth.
> And the thunderous clouds dispute
> with the serenity of the fading light.
> Goodnight my sweet, the lake is calm
> once more, spirits soar, and darkness
> settles overhead. And the clouds and
> depths and your farthest reaches,
> sleep.


Your love is as beautiful as your rage. x


----------



## Dylio

20 sentences of 10 1 syllabled words. It's not meant to be dark and suicidal sounding, moreso insightful and liberating per say.

Life to me is like a death in your eyes. I've strung you up, and here you're left to die. But now I have not felt so full of life. Lay rest to this strife, no more black and white. Die and be shown that which can not be known. Now I can see that this is my true home. You try to say that this is not the way. You can not say what is, for who does say? My eyes can not see what's not meant to be; for that is but a guise of the blind mind. You live like a fool to think you can't die. Whats there to find at the end of your life? You may find that you are both black and white. And that truth has no room for wrong and right. Things seem so pure, like they are all of same. Why waste time with such a thing as a name. Dive out of your mind and feel what is life. Take the plunge and see what it's like to die; or live and hold on to the black and white. So do you choose to live or will you die?


----------



## napoleon227

*The Day I Found Serendipity*

A shimmering glimmer caught my eye;
a glint of passion, flashin’ in the sun.
It flittered and fluttered and then was gone,
and at the same time I coulda sworn
I’d heard a song, from way back in 1978
and I felt A Taste of Honey on my lips.
Oh, how sweet it drips...what a trip.

Later on, when I had withdrawn from
six years lost and another half dozen,
and walking fast the other way - there
was a flit of dust, or was it a flirt of lust?
Ha! Something out there stirred in the rust
and mussed up the leaves, so neatly
scattered in my brain like rain.

What was it? I wondered. Just a fantasy,
as far as the eye can see, but what a sea!
A sea of words flushed my blush, and
I reached for it, under the leaves rustling
in a warm, midday breeze - a blazing star,
an objet d’art! A treasure sans par, 
by any measure. Could it really be? 
But why me?

Holy serendipity! I shouldn’t be so snippety,
and impertinence melted into a slow dance
right quickly. Whoa! I was bug-bitten,
stricken, entranced, shaken up and smitten;
My breath had been stolen, my heart swollen,
my world was topsy-turvy, and whirled
in the wind. What were the odds, of such 
a find? A rare gift from the Gods.

And now I cherish my good fortune, I
want to measure up, to my mercurial 
caesura. I frolic and swing, tango and sing,
and jump and shout and make things
move. The new stage is on the page - the
ink and the groove, the keys and the
beauty of words that flow like water and
trickle down like warm honey on a sweltering 
summer day.

Disco is long dead, but I can still hear 
the sweet sound produced by the era,
floating in the breeze, dancing in the trees,
and flirting like mad with the honey bees.
The wind carries a promise that it will get 
nearer. It gets a little louder and I can 
almost taste it. And someday I will savour it.
Warm honey is my favourite...dessert.


----------



## Dalien

napoleon227 said:


> *Raging Rejoinder*





napoleon227 said:


> *Erie and My Deep Love*





napoleon227 said:


> *The Day I Found Serendipity*


All Beautiful!  Serendipity...my favorite!


----------



## MJ Gray

Dalien said:


> You are writing freely you! Wonderful!


....I don't know when napoleon ever DIDN'T write "freely". Seems to me he always says exactly what he wants exactly how he wants, and what is more free than that? But @napoleon227 I agree that it is wonderful


----------



## Linnyya

Amidst the layers of fluid dream
Lies my eternal cage, for therein
None of my endless cries for help 
Or pitiful songs meant to break the stilness 
Or my arm forever reaching upwards to no avail
Can pierce the obscure film above
That squeezes every last breath from my being
And singes my skin and hair as it presses further down
On hope, joy, existence:

Life's intrinsic wiles shall be my end


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

*A Kite To Remember*

I've Dream't of blue sky's all my life.
I've Dream't of soaring & and sailing the wind.
I've Dream't of being welcomed home by a cloud.
I've Dream't & traveled beyond the edge of my thoughts.
Beyond the limitations of my own consciousness.
I've Dream't of the experience of flying like a bird.
I've sought out to cut the strings of my own reality.
I've Dream't of being weightless and perfect.
But beyond dreams and thoughts one conclusion arose.
I can fly among this expanse around me.
I have soared to the highest cloud at the edge of the sky.
I've experienced freedom but only to one extent.
I am a kite, and the strings hold me here.
My reach is far, for with the stars I've played and held onto.
I am Free , Free to see , Free to feel , Free to be.
This will be a kite to remember some day.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Clouded minds collide 
Distilled faces remain fearless.
Where among this mist of connections do you stand.
Courage and honor stand on high talons. 
The glimpse of wind behind there wings a blessed token.
The curse of disguised existences, the mediator of the unknown.

To choose the fight our hearts need be aligned.
A battle between the wretched time & smiles to be shattered.
A worth while fight, for to truly love & accept your visions.
Dreams must be shattered, hearts broken & minds pushed
to the edge of sanity. 

It is then that we know what it means to truly love.
It is then that who we are will truly shine beyond the dark.
I do not fear today for tomorrow is a brighter day.


----------



## snail

disorientation 

The goldfish at the pet store
feels the little green net
and gasps for a moment,
drowning in the air,
then finds itself looking out
from a tiny plastic bag,
with no concept 
of the difference between
feeder 
or 
pet,
or what it might have been
in an alternate reality
where it shifted positions just in time,
for some other fish to feel the soft green mesh.





---------------------------------------------------




Uncertainty can be

a small blue tent,
a big green tent,
a half-gray tent,
a teal tent with mesh sides,

in a flat field,
by a tree, 
in the grass,
in the dirt,

beside a creek,
beside a river,
on a mountain,
on a road,

in a wild place,
in a tame place,
in the short grass,
in the tall grass,

with purple flowers all around,
with white flowers all around,
with yellow flowers all around,
without any flowers,

with lacy ferns,
with skunk cabbage,
with salal leaves,
with thistles,

with the sound of birds,
with the sound of traffic,
with the sound of tourists,
with the sound of water,

with the smell of campfires,
with the smell of the ocean,
with the smell of rain clouds moving against the sky,
with the smell of the sun warming the

fresh green fir needles,
fresh green maple leaves,
fresh green bushes with berries on them,
fresh green bushes without berries on them,

fresh green bushes with thorns on them,
rotted bark with bug holes in it,
dry branches with moss on them,
stagnant puddle with mosquitoes in it,

because whatever happens
has always existed,
there to replay from the honeycomb cells,
there to replay from the old record grooves.

Whatever happens 
has always happened
is always happening
will always happen,

and wherever we go, there will be a path 
already formed,
a place for my feet to stand,
where I expected them to be.


----------



## ponderosa

Not sure if this one's done yet...I feel like it might be missing a stanza...but here it is so far. Yet another from my "heartbreak phase," lol. 

"Stuck"
by Danielle

I fell into loving you like
quicksand,
down a road I knew
I shouldn’t take. 

Maybe I was lost,
lonely, spellbound, starstruck,
drunk on the smell of 
your body, the scrape of your
whispers,
the taste of your 
desire for me.

And now that you've gone,
I don't know whether to
lie and wait
for someone to grab my hand, or
kick and fight and scream and sink 
deeper
until I can't breathe.


----------



## Sheppard

Snowflakes crushed soft underneath
A dog with winter breath I see
The sky is crystal, the night is clear

The moon is full, steady, gracious with it's shine
The starlight sparkles in this beauty night
glimmering diamonds on barren trees
covered white to my left and to my right

A woman distantly now giggles
One with nature, one with kin,
Her sound is music to my ears
Her joy is one with everything

This moment lasts forever
As unfelt winters fury wind
Drives the clouds to race
My thoughts turn to sin

A face appears, a smile, a hand to help
Then a shout and and then a moan
As I drag her down to me
Into this moment of perfection

A moment for eternity
A moment full of bliss
Right until the dog wanted in on the kiss


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dot

my beak breaks
words spill out
i pick up the mOOn
she cums soon..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You Romance..

the blind listen to rhyme
wasnt meant for blue
the meaning of puss
such a fuss..

i wonder where you went..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Go

go away
listen today
who the fuck care
anywhere..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gwendolyn

the charged earth roarded down the mOOn
the gods looked and damned
silly golden goose..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ten Dots

ten dots are ten dots
ten dots of tragedy
ten dots of hercules
ten dots of eternity


----------



## Surreal Snake

Barbarella

you enslave me
~'~oh captain my captain~`~
dont be true..!!!!
the Cyclops shoots her harpoon
deep within the womb
the pain of her train


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

fuckin hell
i ring the bell


----------



## Surreal Snake

Socrate's Slut

she goes on the floor
for more
oh socrates socrates oh..
your flower pours from the hemlock
oh nothing oh nothing
wings flutter flutter


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Nihilist ParT.00082

they rage in their cage
the tragic reign of pain
it rains on down
another frown

oh crippled silver blue and gold
they jump that marble train
the rain bleeds on the plain
mother mOOn closes her eye


----------



## Dalien

Spin City
by Dale
12 July 2011

Sitting spinning
Hotter than hell
Concrete poured cold
Cracks and pits
Cast from others
Spin city living
Sitting spinning


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nietzsche's Pawn

it looks at other pieces
it wonders why they exist
it looks to self


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the thought inactive
the mistake has been made


----------



## snail

_This is an experiment in free association. I selected a word and tried to think of everything it means to me._



skip
because there is a better song,
because running isn't rhythmic enough to reveal my joy,

skip
because the rope doesn't stop for your feet,
because sudden inspiration teaches more than rows of desks,

skip
because there is danger in town,
because the paragraph contains no useful information,

skip
because kindergarten is irrelevant,
because the space between pitches proves that distance can prevent discord,

skip
because you throw my heartbeat into sudden chaos,
because the water says that being a rock doesn't have to mean sinking.


----------



## ponderosa

"The Gift of Falling"
by Danielle

Daedalus. Father. Forgive me. 
I have disobeyed you. 
And I would do it again.
You taught me to strive. To imagine, to desire, to 
reach. 
You, who rose to answer the call to greatness,
the call that filled your mind with blossoms of creation, invention 
that sprouted within you the ease of building something from nothing. 
I loved you for your greatness. 
I loved you, but I wondered: 
what is left for me? 

What is a life lived in shadow? 
With my feet on the ground, I was only 
a man, only your son,
could only reach 
so far, only live how
you taught me.

Until now.

I heard your warnings, 
but with the wind at my back and the 
world of men at my feet, the sun seemed 
almost within grasp. 
And such was my lust for 
light 
that I began to climb.

So, I give myself my last gift: 
a second birth from wax and feathers. 
So, I use myself up, 
flap harder, 
fail farther, and faster, 
shed the bonds of earth until I feel the breath of the 
fire steeds, 
climb aboard that golden chariot, 
meet the searing gaze of Helios and 
refuse to blink. 
Burn in the glory of the sun.

Father, your gift is to create. Perhaps mine is to destroy. 
So, destroy I will. And in this, 
I will be great. 
Men below will be caged in 
my shadow. 
When they raise their heads, 
my image will burn 
in their eyes 
long after the sea bathes me in death. 

They will lift their arms to shield their faces. 
And they will marvel at he who 
dared.


----------



## ponderosa

"Shhhh..."
by Danielle

...




(I could never capture
in song or speech
the wistful defiance of
blank space
on a page)




...


----------



## ponderosa

"Noah Takes a Photo of Himself Every Day for Six Years"
by Danielle

Life rushes by
without pausing to pick up
the little whys
dropped along the way.
It's odd to see
how
lines fold themselves
into his face
without the help of
parking tickets,
pay raises,
or little eurekas.
Toes go un-stubbed,
apologies un-said,
hands un-clasped,
lips un-kissed.
And what a shame--
I had hoped to watch him
bloom,
but at this pace
boys only seem to
crumble into men.


----------



## ponderosa

"Dexterity"
by Danielle

My hands cannot
drive a stick shift
or bait a fishing hook.
They can't follow a recipe
or kill a spider.
They can’t sew, throw, or sketch, 
unclasp a bracelet,
grow or fix anything,
and even after six weeks of yoga
they still can’t reach the 
itch between my shoulder blades,

but when I need them to,
they always manage to find 
your hand
in the dark.


----------



## bubbleboy

ponderosa said:


> "Dexterity"
> by Danielle
> 
> My hands cannot
> drive a stick shift
> or bait a fishing hook.
> They can't follow a recipe
> or kill a spider.
> They can’t sew, throw, or sketch,
> unclasp a bracelet,
> grow or fix anything,
> and even after six weeks of yoga
> they still can’t reach the
> itch between my shoulder blades,
> 
> but when I need them to,
> they always manage to find
> your hand
> in the dark.


aw i really like this =)


----------



## Dalien

snail said:


> _This is an experiment in free association. I selected a word and tried to think of everything it means to me._
> 
> 
> 
> skip
> because there is a better song,
> because running isn't rhythmic enough to reveal my joy,
> 
> skip
> because the rope doesn't stop for your feet,
> because sudden inspiration teaches more than rows of desks,
> 
> skip
> because there is danger in town,
> because the paragraph contains no useful information,
> 
> skip
> because kindergarten is irrelevant,
> because the space between pitches proves that distance can prevent discord,
> 
> skip
> because you throw my heartbeat into sudden chaos,
> because the water says that being a rock doesn't have to mean sinking.


Hey, I like this! The last stanza is my favorite! Thanks


----------



## Dalien

The Folder
by Dale
12 July 2011

I call myself a poet
Words running my veins
Eight poems in seven days
Is not my flowing way
Caught in a work on folder
Left undone thoughts sleep
Confusion spinning sitting
Hands circle changing time
Time holding me captive
Not being caught in the folder
Emotions stuck inside my head
Trying to remain my normal
I wrote as if I were a poet
Words not flowing my veins


----------



## SilentScream

Bipolar III: Suicide

Exit: Happy exterior
Enter: The Sad Interior

Melancholy sadness, built upon hate
Self torture, loathing, I choose to create
Don't look inside, all you'll find is hate
Let me go, to stand alone before death's gate

Jump off that rooftop, land upon a sharp stake
Knife this throat, cut before it's too late
Let the blood flow, death is a life you choose to make
Slip away into nothing, death lies in wait

This is my duality. 

I live because I have to. 
Not because I want to.


----------



## Sheppard

Guilt Driven


you need to loosen up
your muscles are bulging
your back hurts and creaks
look at you sweat like that
You're putting way much more effort into this than it's worth
And yes, it's unfair
that I can no longer fuck you
it's not your fault
yet you pay the price
maestro
pump up the volume
it's time to face the music
you need to let go of your burden
I love you very much
now, dry your tears
and loosen your grip on me
or your back will break
and my heart with it
I'm not worth it


----------



## Dalien

Dance Where
By Dale
13 July 2011

Where are those dancing shoes
High above the top shelf
Down below the bottom shelf
Well I'll be darn eye level
They aren't just sitting there
Collecting years of unused dust
Those wonderful dancing shoes
Have been on my face and feet
My whole entire time kicking up dust


----------



## Dalien

I Love 
by Dale
13 July 2011

Words desire
Words respect
Words fire
Words forever
Words caress
Words give
Words nurture
Words hurt
Words trip
Words drip
Words act
Words react
Words defend
Words love deeply


----------



## Dalien

Sight
by Dale
13 July 2011

The eyes
I want to see


----------



## Susanna

7-13-11

The magic of the ah ha moment
self fulfill the prophesy
over and over here I went

energy follows thought
if you think so
then it is bought

every facet if life fits neatly in
the energy of thought
every part that I don't like I put in

every part that is truly wonderful
I created
let's just say it was worth the trouble

petty tyrants teach the lessons
so necessary for life's path
the enemies our greatest blessings

my best enemy is my mind, ego ruled
second guessing the gut
anger and uncertainty fueled


----------



## SilentScream

[--Deleted--]


----------



## Sheppard

*Damnatio Ad Bestias
*
"Do I have your full attention?"
"Listen to me."
"I know what's inside you."
"I know you're past."
"I know why you think you cannot serve me properly."
"But do you want to know what I also know?"
"I know that you are more than what you're experiences made you."
"I know you have so much more in you than you think."
"You are in my care, and in my care you are free to be."
"You are free - to be free - from your past."
"You are free to let go of everything up until this point."
"You are here, with me, now."
"Realize this. You are here, with me."
"Now."
"All that matters is this moment in time."
"And that is where your mind should be."
"With me."
"That's where your soul, your being should be."
"Here."
"Now."
"With me.
"For me."
"Not in that what you have left behind."
"Not with those men that cannot touch you now."
"Those men who didn't deserve the beautiful and blooming flower that you are."
"I'm yours as much as you are mine."
"I hold you. I protect you. I help you grow. I'm your soil and caretaker."
"Isn't that the truth?"
"And you wish to serve me to the best of your abilities."
"Isn't that the truth?"
"Do you wish to serve me?"
"Open my zipper."


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

lolololololol
garbage in the skies
waves bye bye


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Stalker

deeplyunderstood
its usually women
but some dude likes it rude
cliche today..

stay away
you need someones dime
not on my time
they claim infj

No Way..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

stop playing the victim
your bullshit accept it..


----------



## Dalien

Susanna said:


> 7-13-11
> 
> The magic of the ah ha moment
> self fulfill the prophesy
> over and over here I went
> 
> energy follows thought
> if you think so
> then it is bought
> 
> every facet if life fits neatly in
> the energy of thought
> every part that I don't like I put in
> 
> every part that is truly wonderful
> I created
> let's just say it was worth the trouble
> 
> petty tyrants teach the lessons
> so necessary for life's path
> the enemies our greatest blessings
> 
> my best enemy is my mind, ego ruled
> second guessing the gut
> anger and uncertainty fueled


Well, damn, I think this is just....well, that good!


----------



## Dalien

Wonder
by Dale
20 July 2011

I stand here
Wonder why
Can't fathom
All emotions
Stunned
Tears fall
My stars fly


----------



## Surreal Snake

Boats

we get in our boats
anaconda waves carry the saved
we can only rely on us
such a delicate touch

gentle invasion of too much stimulation
our teardrop minds bury the blind
hush my darling hush
i love you so much

we float on our hope
we seed the need to be
conceptual you
lights my crippled candles

the wax drips on my rust
always a fuss
someone claims to be
we shall see..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Words""

vampire birds harm my words
they swoon down as such
the guarded see the need to be
the only way to prey

wanton words keep vampire birds
they eat the right to be
flying high in lost skies
they dive down on me

they always claim to see
the dogma of words
rhetoric of the pain
blame the vain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

nothing goes right
i continue my plight


----------



## SilentScream

Never gone ... never gone
She's never gone ... never gone
Her pull like the ocean's call
Beckons hither the evil temptress
I go to her trounced by madness
In a guise of help she calls
Sweet temptations in my desolation
Flowing bloody rivers for her desires
She's never gone ... never gone
Screaming centre of chaotic reason
My heart my grave in her dungeon

Go away ... go away ... i don't love her
Yet .. she's never gone, never gone
Me screaming in my madness
To turn to someone, not to be a burden
I lose myself. Paranoia for no reason

Would rather bleed to death
Then to plead for help


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bar sonneT

silver bars
rage bars
cage bars
fuck bars
maggot bars
duck bars
slut bars
star bars
golden bars
death bars
neon bars
pressure bars
intimate bars
love bars


----------



## Surreal Snake

Done

suicide takes a ride
it glides on the silver star
that stain of pain
my trust turns to rust

i scrape it off the end
i pull out that glock
x marks the spot
so much for spot

the load explodes
the chamber of compliance
always the bend in the end
fuck you true

ooby dube
i aim for the sun
that crossbow has come undone
round number one

lets have some fun
i aim at you
hell dont need the glue
the reign of rage in my cage

the bars break with take one
cut yells the director
the actor takes a break
bang bang bang!

Nothing at stake!


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Noble(For:Snail)

she gets in her sailboat
and off her star she goes
the giant gives a shout
and pushes her out

the beauty of friends
chocolate stars are never far
they care about me
it helps me see

thank you precious
the stars wag their tails
the gorgeous of you
oh so true..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crushed

the wind wont take my pain
it blows right thru
it blows right thru
i bow and begin again

the wind wont take my pain
i pray to the rain
i pray to the rain
i bow and begin again

the wind wont take my pain
i cut and seed
i cut and seed
i bow and begin again


----------



## Dalien

Bridge
by Dale
20 July 2011

Crossing that bridge
A beautiful soul in my eyes
I kiss you complete
I love you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the eyes of the skies
blink down on you..


----------



## Up and Away

*The Center*

A trail of candy box hearts
On a dusty trail
Winding back and forth
Where does it go
Becoming broken
Wandering into the mist
So refreshing and sweet
A cool afternoon
Cloudy to hide the sunset
Dusk settled by the forest
Eyes watching
Eyes watching….
My heart deprived of the oxygen needed to breathe
A respite not far from the destination I need
Circling around it, impatient, scared, bitter
Breaking hearts, mine included, sither-
Ing pain. Running through my veins
Illumenabling rain
Refreshing, so sweet
The phase of life- cycling
Can I do it, but what is there to do?
Circling the truth with the need to improve
Circling Circling.. Circling..
Running, seething, stopping, breathing
Closer, vulnerable, grasped, and lost
Always falling for the closest broad with hot sauce.
Tricked every time, thinking its special 
“My heart grows wise” 
Incredible Sites
Love and a bite
Pain and agony
Expectations and glee
Fascinations and- fantasy
Sappy titillations rapidly oscillating 
Dance till we’re naked
Or never get that far
Either way, 
Either way….
… it is impossible.
_I dig for the truth and trick others to like me_
_I feed off their bliss and treat them with lightning_
Yet I’ve only dug a circle again
The same circle.. Deeper and deeper 
Again, but each time the slope’s getting steeper
The blade gets rough, and the pressure builds
Because if I’m down to my last bullet
I’ve got only one shot and one kill
Its so damn easy, and just takes repetition
Just like any habit
Ive known the answer, but can I first let go
Give in, relax, understand, its ok
Yea.. And it doesn’t always work out
But unlike a trail of broken hearts
This path is solid, and is there always


----------



## Dalien

Smile
20 July 2011
by Dale

The moon smiles
Shinning the stars
Moonbeams


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crust

i sharpen my fangs
i dust my rust
i beat the heat
i fall from hell
i eat that beast
i suck some yeast
i trick or treat
i tend to weep
i pick my fleet
i enter mOOn
i eat her spoon
i arm the night
i eat her sight
i raise a spell
i erase my smell


----------



## snail

a
tower
standing tall,
elegant spear
to pierce your soft heart,
a valentine's arrow
loosed from these pink satin bows,
from every emblem betraying
the emptiness where I am the one
left to bleed from these unwanted spaces.

a 
tower,
a ghost limb
cut off somewhere
before existence,
having lost my passport
before I had a pocket,
stranded outside of the window
where the vampires suck each other dry,
where my my absent fangs must thirst forever.​


----------



## Morpheus83

Roses are soft,
violets are frail,
I'm a big pansy
and my poems fail.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hades

i open hades trapdoor
cyclops stops and waves hi hi
he blinks one eye
looks at the sky

wonders why he winked that eye
the sun makes him run
he wonders downunder
it makes him why the sky

he stares at the sun
till the mOOn comes
he likes the marble
that crescent babble

he gets on his kness
it makes him believe
that hole in the ground
with his pets running round

one eyed hogs squeal in the fog
they look at the moon and scream the doom
the above ground clowns
two eyes of lies

they never see lifes reality
cyclops closes the trapdoor
he goes back under
continues to plunder


----------



## SilentScream

Save me - as I bleed

Someone hold me
Don't leave me
From this pain
By my hands I lay slain

Save me as I crash and burn
Victim of my own imagination
Hold me, don't leave me
Save me, don't hate me

Save me, don't hurt me
Save me, please save me
The warmth of my blood
Only warmth in reality received

In silence, slowly my head swaying
A serenity as my eyes are closing
Hoping perhaps closing infinitely
Silence, peace, my eyes close finally

Peace in crimson red, cold as steel
In my last moments, love make me feel
Save me, don't leave me
Peacefully silent, it's all I want to be

Tear my mind, rip it from its cage
If only so these thoughts of rage
Subside finally. Perpetually. 
Not worthy of being held. I die willingly

Tears fall, mixed with my blood
Yet there is no pain, you wont believe
The pain of someone's hate I have felt
My pain of loneliness seems insignificant

I die a little as I live each day
In a bed of bloody roses where I lay
Hold me, but don't give me sympathy
This heart is stoned, dead so peacefully


----------



## Dalien

Wild Feet
by Dale
20 July 2011

Running the wild feet fled
A gray hole deep it flipped
The hand hanging edge caught
Fingers bled lingering holding
Scream a banshee night blight
Eyes squinting fierce bellows
Wind chanting slaying soothed
Run wild run your soul not gone
Muscles pulling taught tangled
Lifting eyes up the gray sky
Shifting hip foot blades grass
Cursed flight set fire brands
Feeds the frenzy of screaming
Holding both bloody hands tight
Running the wild feet fled


----------



## Dalien

Eyes Touch
by Dale
20 July 2011

These eyes of mine do see
They run round circular
Don't touch the eyes without sight
They see right through
Do see these eyes of mine


----------



## Dancnonthestars

You're climbing to reach the stars
or any other goal that hits your mind with dizzying passion
Another year older you carry on with the hopes
that some day you will learn the truth
Your hands sweat as you grasp on to the next rung of the ladder
Something confuses you 
Something makes you pause
Is this really making a difference, this daily grind of striving for an impossible task
You close your eyes and think about how limited your mind has become
_My life is on this ladder 
My world is the hope I'll find a purpose to stand behind
What if that isn't enough?
What if the honest truth is that the goal I'm seeking is simple?
What if I just want to give all my love to those I care about?
Why this ceaseless motion toward an unknown and distant goal?
I thought I didn't know what I wanted to stand behind, but perhaps I do.
Perhaps, we've all been taught to reach into the vast possibilities of elsewhere to help, but not at home.
Maybe, the best work I could do is here.
I may move on in the future, but there are needs to be met here at the present.
The unknown can wait another day._
You jump off the ladder.
The ground is solid beneath your feet.
You smile.


----------



## SilverMoon

How

How are you suppose to live, when part of you is missing?
How are you suppose to live, when part of your heart was taken?
How are you suppose to live, with pieces of your heart missing?
How are you suppose to live, how are you suppose to live?

How are you suppose to live, when part of you is gone?
How are you suppose to live, when what i hold dear was taken from me?
Taken from my arms.. how are you suppose to live?
How are you suppose to move on?
How are you suppose to live, how are you suppose to live?

How are you suppose to live, when you feel broken inside?
How are you suppose to smile, when all you can do is cry?
How are you suppose to live, with pieces of you missing?
How are you suppose to heal, when the pain only grows?
When the wounds never heal and scars never fade.

How are you suppose to live, how are you suppose to live?


----------



## SilverMoon

here is another one i just made.

Still broken

The tears fall from my eyes,
warm against my cold cheek,
my heart is wrenching with grief,
will i ever have relief,
i just want to escape this world of mine,
every regret, every disappointment,
im just a disappointment.
all i have lost, all that is gone,
im left behind, lost,
fallen to the ground, darkness around,
rain is falling from this cloud,
face first in the dirt, mud pressed to my face,
the tears slide down, i clinch my chest.
the pain inside burns deep,
my body is soaked, my tears still fall,
my heart is still broken.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Arch

how much shame can one person tame
they keep it locked inside
the vanity of humanity
that loaded weapon loose

the mothers shudder the fathers bother
love the only complete tool
other religions drool
love of one has just begun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sky Bye

they wave hi to the sky
the wounded of the sun
they cry with knowing eyes
the sky begins to die

how much heartache can one take
taken to the limit
cuts and whats are clearly seen
open up forget that cup

love the only truth
we create such a fuss
we focus on ghosts and coasts
the terrible semblance of self


----------



## Surreal Snake

So

fill your empty cup
the self needs no elf


----------



## Surreal Snake

Beauty

even raindrops love
love the innate consequence of being
is conceptual love any less real
the unknown rational feelings of poetry

what is real
what do you feel
do you heal
i stamp my seal on what is real

i take that crest and place it best
if i am wrong i will continue my song
hate be gone
hate be gone


----------



## SilentScream

Screams

She screams alone
Her fierce battle cry
Unheard, rejected she goes
Into wilderness of unacceptance
Lost in oblivion, of others deliverance
The warrior fallen, but only strengthened
Wading into the darkness, with words of support
Eternally loyal, a friend in need, a friend for eternity
Burnt to the ashes, she held firm, my friend in adversity
Holding on to her memory, healed, bonded forever emotionally
Friend I consider thee, a new step today she takes,
Bonded, in arms of friendship's embrace
Walking the horizon, head held high
Publicly lynched, but not defeated
Salute her I will for her strength
Survivor is she, passionately
Idealist is she
Proud and Free


----------



## MonieJ

Well they aren't rlly anything but I didn't know where else to put them

So the statue finally sheds a tear and in that moment it became beautiful.


I resent you for making me want to leave that piece of me alone in a dark room.


----------



## Lycrester

This Kid 

If I could,I'd smile.
Play a game of batting lashes.
Hold your words and pampered hands. 
Masquerade. 
Your mask disgust me.
Pompous and porcelain. 
Smirking teeth that need to break.
Pushed back with feeble thumbs.
Anything to get you to shut up.
Anything to stop you from being so damn perfect.


----------



## MonieJ

I dnt usually post my stuff in here as I'm too shy or embarrassed to let anyone see them 

I don't know how I feel about the title but for now it works 

*Sweet Melancholy*

I run back to you like a moth to a flame

this fatal attraction good for no one

I pick up the truth and slit my wrists

until tears fall out onto the floor

old scars arise and reopen to the moonlight

I am alone no one to lean on and no one to lean on me

a small smile crosses my face as memories of you fill my eyes

and with that new tears flow to join the briny sea I drown in

I wonder if anyone will come to save me this time but history likes to repeat itself

no one comes because the person I wait on is you who will never again grace this 

ugly world with your presence so like a stone I sink to the darkness: my old lover

and repeat the cycle all over again


----------



## Lycrester

MonieJ said:


> I dnt usually post my stuff in here as I'm too shy or embarrassed to let anyone see them


Better to post and feel embarrassed than to have never have posted at all.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Gryphon

the gryphon flies in secular skies
she sits on its back
the mountains fly by
the eyes of the skies^^


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

who really cares
the ones who dare


----------



## Surreal Snake

So

so what
who gives a fuck
keep selling out
i continue to shout


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vampire Rust

the vampire made of dust
his teeth are the beast
they stick your shine
plenty of time

he takes your life with oodles of strife
his bucket full of rust
the harpoons enter soon
he screams for the dust

shout shout shout
nobody hears a single word
he doesnt care
havent you heard


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Drugs

the poppies grow in bloody fields
righteous men begin again
they cut the bulbs
saliva of the bold

the junkies bang their soup
purple flowers tear out their souls
they become holes
velvet syringes dont do wishes

blunt force trauma
of the drama
i wish i may i wish i might
i wish i saw a star tonight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Captain

oh captain my captain..
those slashes in your wrists
the bloody wish
vertical cuts of love

he stays clear of the dove
it sends some love
oh captain my captain..
one wish the bitter kiss


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

they always think agenda
i despise my eye


----------



## Surreal Snake

So

so what
who gives a fuck
cut cut cut


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i make no one sun
for goodness sakes


----------



## SilentScream

Giving Up

Can't do it
Live through it
Too hard
Avante guarde
Taking Pills
Deathly Thrills
Lost optimism
Harsh pessimism
Death Waits
Pearly Gates
Lost in life
Hello strife
Making Choices
Hearing Voices
End it now
End it now
End it now
End it now
End it now
END IT NOW!
Drinking Blood
Sweeping Flood
Choosing Death
Choking Breath
No more pain
Asphyxiation
Cursed my soul
Don't condole
Losing Hope
Neck in rope
Tightening Noose
Not too loose
Fear no more
Blood and Gore


----------



## Dalien

Rose Magic
by Dale
26 July 2011

Smooth like velvet soft like satin
Sing them bones dancing marrow
Essence of thorns dripping petals
Pearls lay the stones full of mercy
Night sky touched the laughter
Like a madness completely free
Gardens in the silk of the roses
Run smooth through tender bones
Stones lay the pearls full of grace
Satin blanket of marrow warmth
Kissing the ground kissing the sky 
Them bones swirling rose magic


----------



## Dalien

deleted........poorly written! ugh!


----------



## cypresstree

While I’m Falling

I suddenly remember to believe with conviction
(again, like the last time, and once more _right now_)
that I’m a leaf spun in the irresistible gravitational pull of your body mass
and I’m urgently yearning again to twirl down at your door with my life around my ankles
and curl up, press myself to you, and forget entirely that there are ongoing important matters in a world of mine that doesn’t walk on your legs.
That doesn’t involve your legs/limbs, or your lips or your chest 
or my body inextricably tangled in your body…
I promise I won’t.
(Hold me down, dirt/rocks/trees. Position me toward yourself for the crash.
Or if you let me go…)


----------



## Dalien

Rusty Lid
by Dale
26 July 2011

I'm stuck in a jar
Words here and there
Wink like lightning bugs
Rusted lid not setting them free
Knocking against the glass
I feel the worlds head hurting
Maybe tomorrow a spoonful of sugar
Will soften creating dust that falls, or
Damn, I'll just get my umbrella and fly


----------



## Decoy24601

I can see it
Hiding in the shadows
Taking away the bliss
Writhing in the shallows

They don't deserve
what they have been served
It isn't right
yet away they wilt tonight

Will there be a time
When they don't have to hide
Not be ridiculed and shamed
And for everything, blamed

Grieving for them
Uncontrollable fates
and in this mayhem
One image is all it takes

Darkness closing in
Reminds me of all my sins
Screams from within
Where did it begin...

Light
It wraps itself around me
Tucked in tight
and with comfort it surrounds me

It cries with me
Though it shouldn't
It doesn't stop it from being
What it is in the present


----------



## bigtex1989

Party Time

Building up inside me
Hot then cold
Cold then hot
Getting ready to explode
Red Confetti.


----------



## Dalien

Umbrella
by Dale
27 July 2011

I climbed up that mountain
Jumping off, halfway down
Thought about that umbrella
Ahh, well, too late landing
Flat, face eating grass and dirt
Cuts and bruises, a broken bone or two
Picked myself up and opened
That umbrella letting the tears fall
Beneath it all, knowing that ain't right
Guess, I'll just climb that mountain
One more time without that umbrella


----------



## Surreal Snake

wondersueak said:


> I can see it
> Hiding in the shadows
> Taking away the bliss
> Writhing in the shallows
> 
> They don't deserve
> what they have been served
> It isn't right
> yet away they wilt tonight
> 
> Will there be a time
> When they don't have to hide
> Not be ridiculed and shamed
> And for everything, blamed
> 
> Grieving for them
> Uncontrollable fates
> and in this mayhem
> One image is all it takes
> 
> Darkness closing in
> Reminds me of all my sins
> Screams from within
> Where did it begin...
> 
> Light
> It wraps itself around me
> Tucked in tight
> and with comfort it surrounds me
> 
> It cries with me
> Though it shouldn't
> It doesn't stop it from being
> What it is in the present


Very powerful,i meant to write in your new Thread but i will say it here.Writing helps me most with my depression/existence..It gives me solace,hopefully it does for you too.Kev


----------



## Surreal Snake

Moon

i break the mOOn in half
her blood seeps out
the juice is on the loose
her crescent smile becomes vile

i break the mOOn in half
i watch her laugh
her power omniscient
a broken bird of so many words

i break the mOOn in have
she fights she fights
uses her staff
the feeble attempt of the end

i break the mOOn in half
her skies defend
they open up some space
who can take her place..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anarchy

the sun with a gun
the mOOn with wit
jupiters tripple towers
mars of the stars
pluto beats the sky
the anarchy of me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

whatever gives one hope
god ok if in your way


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scars

my scars near and far
i rake the rain it helps my pain
when does red rain end
the pillows of pain never gentle
i do not sink in solace
i write my right to continue the fight
may the gods reign in my pain
pain pain pain pain
always the same
the daily grind of my kind
i prey on the rain in my pain
those drops of spots of pain
those bites of mights of pain
purple pain falls with the rain
bruised rain has pain
where is the removal of pain
the last breath of pain
in my reign


----------



## Surreal Snake

So

so what
who gives a fuck
i copy and paste my pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Paste

the monster of pain is insatiable
some wandering druid without fluid
i peel off my bark to make a new start
i paste my pain in my new gravy
understand~understand this
i make love to my grave
i hide in my cave
i pave my pain with concrete
it breaks out with a shout
HOW DARE YOU FOOL
it controls my fields
makes me yield
my jello full of shit
i take more bites of it
when does it end
my friends..


----------



## Decoy24601

Surreal Snake said:


> Very powerful,i meant to write in your new Thread but i will say it here.Writing helps me most with my depression/existence..It gives me solace,hopefully it does for you too.Kev


 Thank you. It does the same for me. I don't know where I'd be without poetry and music.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Copy sonneT

copy the pain
copy the pain
copy the pain
copy the pain
copy the pain
copy the pain
copy the pain
copy the pain
copy the pain
copy the pain
copy the pain
copy the pain
copy the pain
copy the pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pain'

the broken snowman
rudolph has cut his wrists
the dwarfs are down to five
suicide has claimed their lives
my bride my bride my bride
why did you die
i walk the mOOns stairs
she hasnt a care
she accepts the warlock in me
time to be free..


----------



## Dalien

With My Self
by Dale
27 July 2011

Turning my head to my self
Hello there beside me
I don't need you
Every second of the day
Sitting there by your lonesome
Visit me now and then
To remind me of where I've been
Is such a wonderful social event
I just don't need to shadow dance
All of the time
When you belong together with me
So that I can get on with life
In a most even way
With smiles and tears 
Let's dance our life away


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

intuition the higher form of self
the spiritual plane of existence..


----------



## Dalien

Diamond Hearts
by Dale
27 July 2011

I watch hearts shatter arrows
Diamonds that shine lighter
There are so many more pieces
Clustering upon the fallen floor
I pick up my pieces of diamond dust
There are so many nicks bleeding
Dust prickling like a hitchhiker
I mold them together tighter
There can't be more hurt then before
Hands already torn and leathered
I see my diamond shadow dance
There must be something more
Heart in the darkest hour passes
I raise my heart and gather dust
There are so many more pieces
Unfolding them they shine brighter


----------



## Dalien

Shadow Dance
by Dale
27 July 2011

Intuition tells me 
both shadows are essential
I'm not above or below
either of my shadows
Light gives a shadow
Shadow gives a light
Hand in hand they dance


----------



## Younique

Dalien said:


> With My Self
> by Dale
> 27 July 2011
> 
> Turning my head to my self
> Hello there beside me
> I don't need you
> Every second of the day
> Sitting there by your lonesome
> Visit me now and then
> To remind me of where I've been
> Is such a wonderful social event
> I just don't need to shadow dance
> All of the time
> When you belong together with me
> So that I can get on with life
> In a most even way
> With smiles and tears
> Let's dance our life away


I love this, It feels like me.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Flash

the blister sits and reads
his wrists bleeding out
without a shout..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Leeches

chocolate leeches leave their beaches
they come on land with a plan
they wait for us
ambush and such

chocolate leeches leave their beaches
they wonder about the clams
theyve always been fans
we hide in our shells from hell

chocolate leeches leave their beaches
they play in buckets of rust
trying to suck the cusp
they latch on to men hardly some end

chocolate leeches leave their beaches
they wiggle and squirm
forgetting the harm
their pain severes the rain
its always the same..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

they put in a plan
to decieve the beast


----------



## Dalien

Silence
by Dale
27 July 2011

Through silence
One shouts louder
Than many many words


----------



## Dalien

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck'

the depression is in session
hey doc
pretty pink pills are artificial happiness
not your pet you speck of maggot shit

alone with the foam
sink in it sink in it
the cuts are the pets
fuck you freud

left in the void
shit on the graves
like being here
alone with my tears

swallow the fist you piece of shit
the fun is done
i open hades trapdoor
oh more oh more oh more..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trip

trip the trap
trip the drugs
trip those friends
trip the suicide
trip the ride
trip the fear of going inside
trip the tide
trip the apocalypse
trip armageddon
trip the end
trip or treat


----------



## SilentScream

Introspection

Think.
Optimal.

Feel.
Spiritual

Imagine,
Reflect.

Believe,
Deflect.

Receive
Connect

Desist,
Introspect

Be
Exist


----------



## Surreal Snake

Emotion

oceans of emotion
seas of disease
rivers of pesticide
lakes of dust
tributaries of the broken
the redundant emotion
the redundant emotion


----------



## Surreal Snake

Climb

i climb inside the tide
i go for a ride
i look inside
re~named by my pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

they play away
nothing today
having fun the way to run


----------



## Dalien

Early Winter 
by Dale
27 July 2011

Winter winds start howling
Blasting fields and nests
Ice daggers dripping off
Puddles freezing ground
A bluejay circles the skies
Falling dropping down
Force gusting the bird up
Daggers crashing thick ice
Nests and fields stripped
Winter winds keep howling


----------



## OscarHollywood

_To you go my concerns
day by day go my thoughts
of you they do consume
like autumns flower
in radiating sunlight they bloom
when will this confliction leave me
always falling short
never hitting mark_


----------



## Decoy24601

It's too quiet
In this eerie silence 
The darkness controls; a tyrant
there is no balance

The clouds
A glowing aqua center
They crowd
Away the light and pleasure

Nothingness, the air hums
with it I am stung
by the resonating sorrow
Into folds of tears
My heart burrows

Running towards the sun
Willing away the clouds
For to them my darkness is strung
My will, failing echoes loud

Lock myself inside my mind
Maybe another time
Will I venture out
And thrive in the drought


----------



## Younique

*♥ In The Air ♥*

*♥ In The Air** ♥*
*
**Love* is in the air
Circling the *breeze* in my hair
Trees be flowing, leaves swaying
All for the breeze's gentle
Dust particles *emerge* with
Air and Love becomes *pollinated*
Aroused by a single flow of wind
Cycling through and through, by and by
One minute, several seconds, A lifetime
Butterflies scuffle past loves *embrace*
Honey drips from bee's comb
Cotton flowers spread throughout
tall grass *escapes* the sun
Rain falls at a gentle pace
wetness in its extreme *profound nature*
birds into hiding, escaping the washing
new & unknown territory marked by woman's toes
bliss, white, satin, silk, *cream*
vanilla ensure poured into her lip crease
smile soft and subtle, refreshed with *mist-ical-wonder*
covered with the grass of tall proportions
*newly found*
love
love
*Love* is in the air
_
-Younique
_


----------



## SilentScream

The Womb

Curled up as a fetus 
swimming in a world 
Of the fruits of liquid passion 
In a sea oblivious to dis-compassion

Birthed. Borne the burden of the world 
Ripped from the comforting cage 
The umbilical cord cut 
Baby free of his mother's eden 

His companion adversity 
searches for some security
The tube that fed him let him loose
Becomes his desired fatal noose


----------



## Surreal Snake

Why

why do i feel so hated
maybe my sky needs to die
why do i feel so hated
i mate my own fate
why do i feel so hated
the circumference of me makes me see
why do i feel so hated
the pressure of friends never ends
why do i feel so hated
my diamonds shine in rotten time
why do i feel so hated
i open my shell there is only hell
why do i feel so hated


----------



## Surreal Snake

Marquis de sade'

he slays his angels
he takes his demons and spills his semen
the doubt of that shout
he weds his mess
its on his table
fable fable fable
the holy truth of your soup
he takes time and makes it rhyme
marquis there is only thee
they try to make me see
the sadistic wail of your tales
you looked at some truth
the dungeon your cousin
you lived in your grave
yeah you were true..


----------



## Dalien

Wanting Nothing
by Dale
29 July 2011

Wanting nothing that is not given
Not a matter of getting what is wanted
Wanting what can't be gotten
Don't expect nor want what can't have
Shown what was there
Shown what there wasn't
All through the all powerful words
That are left to be misinterpreted on purpose
Saying two sides upfront
Underneath another two sides
What could that be called I wonder
Wanting it all or nothing
Wanting beginning of nothing
Wanting ending of nothing
Whatever happened to wanting something
Don't settle for less has been said
Shown what was there
Shown what wasn't there
All through the all powerful words
That are left to be conceptualized either way
Reading between the double lines
Not a matter of keeping score nor scorn
Wanting it all


----------



## Susanna

7-29-11
Horses
I had no idea I loved you so
can't wait to get chickens
you were able to see my soul
tomatoes are ready for picken


----------



## Susanna

7-29-11
Whirlwind life
Things happening fast
whirlwind life
time running like a snap
no time to gripe


----------



## Dalien

Sometimes Confused
by Dale
29 July 2011

Sometimes I don't even know
What I write but I write it anyway
Later sometime I understand
Just what is written by my hand
I go what the hell was that
Or I don't believe I understand
Myself gets caught in a trap
Of her own making confusing even
To the self coming up from deep
Unknown place full of empty space
Only to realize it was filled up
To begin with thoughts run out 
Of nowhere they rise up by my hand
Understanding at that moment
Each word has it own mind displaying
What I write but I write it anyway
Sometimes I don't even know as I do


----------



## Surreal Snake

Live sonneT

some live to love and give
some live to swallow the pages 
some live to cry in the gallows
some live to bring another
some live to refrain
some live for others
some live to give their gifts
some live to be betrayed by the waves
some live with open tides
some live to drink hemlock
some live to stare in others eyes
some live to sing lullabies to the skies
some live with trippple eyes
some live the reign of pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Medusa

the monster with the snakes
she cradles her new born demons
the trippplets stare at each other
they all want mother
they turn to stone
mother meant to be alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Horror

the horror of my marrow
the meat of me i set it free
i crash down hard
i break my wings the hemlock stings
i drink it down
it swims around
the privacy of death
my new born pet..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the words absurd
the muse abused


----------



## Sheppard

hatered as a cave built to be alone and safe 
the torches lit within the gloom of dark 
revealing, stealing peeks at a truth that is intensely stark
to behold with barren eyes 
it can't be done
but in drops of sweat 
and drops of blood 
and drops of tears
a song can be created
that can be sung 
it's vibrato resonance 
pulling pushing shadow light into brightest night
the storm within
the creative spark
it lights the torches in the dark


----------



## SilentScream

Foreboding

Signs of guilt tripping
Tripping on trippin Cold
As frozen bone, Marrow stole
Ripped guts fallen whole
Blood spurts flooding home
Insides raped, mind fucked
A million voices, fearing wrenching
Pain upon ache, upon needles upon fractures
No knife so sharp as sharpness of mine own mind
Projecting my pain in vain as I seek
For solidarity, desolation's depraved companion
My Chaotic release of anarchistic rebellion
Of my narcissistic fascist totalitarianism


----------



## SilentScream

A deep conversation

Words spoken remain unspoken
Thoughts deep sealed in my dungeon
What I long is for another to seek
A harmony from chaos, sensual speak
Melding of two minds deeply mending
A hurting soul, bleeding, needs believing
Faith in my words, a swooning companion
Fit for my thoughts, capable, understanding
Words need spoken, fingers bleed
My mind is decaying, company pays no heed
Company pays no heed. No company indeed
Friendships sullied. If walk I could
Knowing I should, I probably would
Seeking new life elsewhere, I should
Pain I seek as fallen misunderstood
No words, can capture, captivate
Replicate. Depths of my emotions
Deep in thought, desiring conversation

My pain too great made more great
As your pain at my pain adds to my pain.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cross

i crack the cross in two
the rosary screams leave me be
i take her by the throat
i sacrifice in gods moat
the cross tries to bleed its seed in me
the penguins with their silver whips some satanic crucifix
they beat gods love into me
they rape the child of his wild
i burn the ancient symbol
i break the night
it tries to fight
the gods have been damned by truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

So

so what
who gives a fuck
bleeding icicles penetrate the night


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cyclops

cyclops is at war
he charges asunder at the thunder
he rapes and takes the night
he grabs and stabs mother mOOn
she screams shes been nabbed
he laughs he is mad
she struggles under the light
he ends her sight
with one eye he cries
i will take her life
the moon has been doomed by his silver spoon
he scoops her out of the night
she wails i have been removed by his might
oh cyclops oh cyclops oh cyclops
let go of mother mOOn
the doom will come soon
she begs to be released
he takes the beast and sets her free
he throws her back up there
he doesnt care..


----------



## Dalien

Piano Keys
by Dale
29 July 2011

They tumble jumble bumble
Sounds just like a juggling tune
Slip slapping black and white pitch
Sharp, pick up those piano keys
Slam them across the dance floor
Watch them jump and twitter
Flip flopping who knows where
Flat, pick up those piano keys
Flay them across the singing board
Watch them hammer and treble
Sounds just like a juggling tune
They crumble stumble fumble


----------



## ponderosa

"A Poet Gives Blood
by Danielle

____________Here 
is my wordblood,
________alive
____________and
_______________scribbling… 

_______________Draw it in
_________to transfuse 
___with your poem –
______________a tryst of 

____________________________silence

______betrayed only by 
bruises jotted 
_______carefully
___beneath a 
_________sleeve.


(Had to put the underscores in otherwise the spacing didn't work)


----------



## ponderosa

"What the Peacemaker Grows"
by Danielle

Blessed is the gardener
who spends his life 
cultivating peace. 

The daisies will never thank him,
the forget-me-nots will forget his name,
the roses will betray him,
and the poppies will mark his failures;

but Sandburg taught him of the
quiet victories of grass,
and he knows that from ground level,
even mountains can be overshadowed
by tulips.


----------



## Dalien

ponderosa said:


> "A Poet Gives Blood
> by Danielle
> 
> ____________Here
> is my wordblood,
> ________alive
> ____________and
> _______________scribbling…
> 
> _______________Draw it in
> _________to transfuse
> ___with your poem –
> ______________a tryst of
> 
> ____________________________silence
> 
> ______betrayed only by
> bruises jotted
> _______carefully
> ___beneath a
> _________sleeve.
> 
> 
> (Had to put the underscores in otherwise the spacing didn't work)


Powerful...yes!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i have removed my spots
the reign of the pain falls with us all


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Ivory

i have removed my ivory
it sits with my silence
i watch it fall
it shatters into a splinter

i have removed my ivory
it has its own groove
i watch it removed
the stakes pulled out of me

i have removed my ivory
the end has no friends
i play marbles alone
i sink i cannot blink

I have removed my Ivory..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Summer

the summer the latest suicide
i was hoping my bride
she cuts her wrists and doesnt miss
the summer bleeds out with a shout

the summer the latest suicide
i hide i hide i hide
the summer cuts her wings
when does it send

the summer the latest suicide
the wounded trippplet of my twin
the summer must begin
again..


----------



## Surreal Snake

So

so what
who gives a fuck
my caves eat the way to today


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Current

the current of me
lets me see
the birds and the bees
have no need

they have no seed to concieve
the lonely drones have no home
i get locked up in me
someone set me free

conceptual love
comes from the dove
she flaps her wings
i hear her sing..


----------



## SargeMaximus

How do you maintain such inspiration? Tell me your secret, please? lol. 

Here's one of my humble works:

*Actual* Facts.

Now they trample me under-foot,
Labeling me with their heels 
As what they want me to be.
Ignoring my true form, 
Waiving in favor of what they’d rather see: 

The image that they have created.

I become their idol 
(A work of their mind’s perceiving)
And am now expected to conform to what 
They have mistakenly exalted: 

That which I am not.

So I ask you: 
Who’s intolerant? 
Or are we all the creations of those around us, 
And bound to the obligation of upholding such twisted reality?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

purples doves love no one
they make love to the sun


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Guarded

they keep their secrets free
the only way to be
the inspiration of one nation
alone one must be and free

the conceptions of what they see
they never see me
i write for me
it gives me some peace..


----------



## Surreal Snake

SargeMaximus said:


> How do you maintain such inspiration? Tell me your secret, please? lol.
> 
> Here's one of my humble works:
> 
> *Actual* Facts.
> 
> Now they trample me under-foot,
> Labeling me with their heels
> As what they want me to be.
> Ignoring my true form,
> Waiving in favor of what they’d rather see:
> 
> The image that they have created.
> 
> I become their idol
> (A work of their mind’s perceiving)
> And am now expected to conform to what
> They have mistakenly exalted:
> 
> That which I am not.
> 
> So I ask you:
> Who’s intolerant?
> Or are we all the creations of those around us,
> And bound to the obligation of upholding such twisted reality?


Good stuff Sarge..Well done.Alone helps a lot.But it comes at a price..


----------



## SargeMaximus

Surreal Snake said:


> Good stuff Sarge..Well done.Alone helps a lot.But it comes at a price..


 Glad you liked it. 

I do most of my stuff when I'm alone, but I did this one when others were around, see if you can visualize the atmosphere of the room. 

_Holed-Up._

john’s field heralded fortunes between clover mattresses on the ice of sky-linings, but making distinctions are only such which has itself up/ on that someplace new of all— scratch all ‘cause all is too wide a scale to tackle just yet - when flying rain launches itself then you get what we have here: a kinda lost in a way, but only if it has been known of before hand, so not so much lost as perhaps non-losted but something for sure to discover in its making of creation i suppose, & that’s what many lose themselves to/ submit to the lounging of the mind on its soft cot in the shore, but only so long as they can expect to & that again is what they do not comprehend as though they can conjure it but we know a lot better, which is to say that which is not lost on its own is to be found on its own, but the idea itself in the floating gallery of sublime omniscience blatantly focusing itself into focus/ its masks of all sorts — pick one — the name is easy to read, why not? ‘cause that is all it has of itself there are none to add to it/ its on its own/ tapping into or not but that is the reality of it all & that is why it will never work.

do you suppose that manufacturing 
bleakness is a sin? i dunno, but we 
had our share of break-ins yesterday 
so maybe it was. by the way, you’ll 
have to take a look at that back door 
again, it may be leaking.

most of us say hi,
- gangman


----------



## inextricable

*waste*

walk up the stairs to
my house once again
put the key in the keyhole
push my foot
against my jammed front door

all is silent
except for the breaking sound
of you and your computer
watching movies
of other people
laughing, smiling.

a quick hello, 
the obliged kiss.

(the fuck-you're-home thought)

the coffee
the cigarette

sit down
open my computer
look at it
get sick of it
play some music
get sick of it
quit my music
walk around
sit again
stare at my computer
exit my computer

you digg in other people's life
reflect upon
what other people
think
and write
say
and look like

on my way to my kitchen
try to get you drunk
poke you
annoy you
start drawing
nothing to draw
stop drawing

try to get you drunk some more
head to my couch
talk to my mirror
my camera

you lay yourself down 
next to me
drunk
watch someone else's history
before you fall asleep

what a waste of my martini


----------



## SassyPJs24

Like a doll in a museum,
She grew to full height
By the light of a backwards mirror
Both truths and fables passed
Yet she remained pristine

What should be there just isn't.
Looking glass, you're a liar
Confidence, you've come,
But your appearance leaves no wonder, just a period
to a sentence.

How do we build from here?


----------



## Dalien

Mirror Window
by Dale
31 July 2011

I look in my mirror seeing me staring
My eyes speak a spark firing no
A window standing not closed
The sun is calling me by my name
Oh, yes, there is some fame in that
Down a rose fence sways an apple tree
I carve my fire with a quill of a bluejay
There I lean against that tree holding me up
Holding onto me never too late to never 
Yet somehow I'm still alone as meant to be
Shh...do you hear it.. listen hard it is there
Clouds thundering the cold winter wind
Furthering the calling of the living
To my amazement wild mare stands beside me
I hold onto her as we slowly walk back
She soothes me letting me see I'm not barren
A clearing not so cleared filled to the brim
Oh, can it be so far gone that a mirage I see
Lifting myself off wild mare I'm awed
A dandelion amidst the clover abides
Looking out the window of my mirror seeing
My eyes have always spoken an open fire


----------



## violetta

For Jawz

I feel a pang.
so unreal
is the feel
of this label I see.
so sadly weird,
something I had feared 
has just attacked me.
Not that you have gone so soon,
not that you will not return.
but how sorrowful looks the moon,
as for you we wait and yearn.
Dear big brother,
we will faithfully wait
for we know that it will not be
too late
when we will no longer see
a retired thee.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Killing mOOn

she cradles me in her arms
her one eye of serious sky
why has the mOOn forsaken my doom
enter me i will always see

she makes me slide down the crescent
rainbows of stars open their jars
you lock me in your looking glass
crescent moon make love to me soon..

scorn of her born
her eyelids carry me
they make me see
the jewel of her star so near yet so far


----------



## Surreal Snake

Conceptual You

you blind my nights star
where is this flow that wants me to know
i bury my tears in mother earth
i capture the drops and carry the wind

they splash into the earthquake
maybe fate has come too late
the wonderful world of conceptual love
where is my aphrodite

i want to slide down the rainbow with her
the fear will subside with my beautiful bride
i want her truth
zeus..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sappho

she swims on the moors
this one i adore
i implore the night to find my bride
he sings with the wind to begin again

eternity offers her delicate hand
she shows me her rubies
to set me free
the night gives a fright and eternity sets her free

she waits for me love by the sea
i carry my scorn no more
i bow to her floor
medusa blinks and sends her again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Glorious

i will pet her wings when i find her
i will kiss her muse gently on the lips
i will embrace her shadow
i will watch her watch her crystalball

i will sing to her stars
i will play with her scars
i will bury her tears
i will tuck in her night

i will follow her fight
i will brush her touch
i will enter her eyes
i will pray to her skies

i will call her my friend
i will become her end
i will pillage her pain
i will love once again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Love sonneT

love 
love
love
love
love
love
love
love
love
love
love
love
love
love


----------



## inextricable

*Scales & scares*

The routine of each morning 
To take a pee
Just to lose those few grams 
That will make that psychological
Major difference

The look in the mirror
At that face
That is bound to age
Beautifully

and the next look 
In that other mirror
That doesn’t stare back at you
But at what’s beneath 

The promise of each day
Of saying no
To all those temptations
That make your body blow 
But fill up the hole up in your soul

Opening the cupboard
To see what’s left and easy
To only suit one purpose
to have that promised final thrill

following on thrill
is time-constrained guilt
and the everlasting promise
to never be this weak again


----------



## inextricable

*Drunk woman's ode*

to drown yourself in carelessness
to not think for a while
and act, react,
laugh & cry
with those demons in your mind

to let thoughts slide off
into your wildest imagination
to not feel the restraints
of real life stress & situations

to not think about exams, 
or time constraints, 
SLA reports or service levels
and ITI-fucking-L

two days more

and then i will get so drunk
i can barely walk


----------



## SargeMaximus

My Self.

Every night I say goodbye 
And every morning I look into the mirror again. 
I'm always pleased, in an excited 
If not anticipant sort of way, 
To make the man-looking-back-at-me's acquaintance. 

I spend the remainder of the day getting to know him.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rock

the rocks weight has no fate
its layers of silence sit thru the ages
it watches the sky fly by with barely a sigh
the rock has no eyes

the sky wonders why the rock cannot fly
the rock has been hit on rained on blown dry
it changes its colours thru its stages
does the rock age

it sits in its graves
the rock has no philosophy
does not believe in the trees
it does not see the birds and the bees

does it claim to be like others i see
the rocks weight does not bring it down
it does not frown
its only a rock

the rock knows the mystery of history
it observes the strife of life
it has an alliance with silence
how i want to be..


----------



## Lycrester

Kiss The Monster

Somehow,she found shelter under his fits of rage.
He made the nightmares go away.
The dreaded boredom of suburbia.
With all the bruising and shattered China.
Newspaper worthy,yes.
But no. 
To be his footstool was better than the usual hodge podge.


----------



## Dalien

Rooftop
by Dale
31 July 2011

Sitting on the rooftop I watch the world dancing
Flowing slow moving all around my absorbing mind
Relaxing after dealing a days work with zoo people
Close and distant lines of trees stand with purpose
Next yard over a cat and a dog romp like children
Just there by the fence a cottontail stops and stares
A car door slams as crunching of tires take the road
Voices laughing echoing the early evening sun down
The pool's gurgling water surge filters my minding
That very moment I know just what it is I'm doing
Rising up the slanted roof my feet stand uneven
Balance takes me off the top without any thought
Slowly, so very slowly, I feel light as if winged
Landing on both feet knees bending by instinct
Yes, my being screams out I'm taking that chance
Rushing to whisk pencil and paper in a writing frenzy
In my tracks, I stop realizing that I already jumped


----------



## Dalien

Hold Me
by Dale
31 July 2011

Hold me with the warmth of belief
Hold me with the strength for ache
Hold me with the tender of heart
Hold me with the trying for clarity
Hold me with the taste of mystery
Hold me with the sense for patience
Hold me with the thunder of trust
Hold me with the letting for being
Hold me with the glory of breath
Hold me with the ease for health
Hold me with the gallant of hand
Hold me with the eyes for unseeing
Hold me with the inhale of depth
Hold me with the mind for teaching
Hold me with the breadth of time
Hold me with the catching for fall
Hold me with the being of being
Hold me with the knowing of love
For that is how I shall be of and for


----------



## Dalien

Look At My Hands
by Dale
1 August 2011

Can the rage be wanting begging to be gone
I've stalked that road with wheels of hell
Screaming at every soul stay the fuck away
My version of wailing down under rising
Boiling over splitting the top until spent
Now I sing and dance louder than tree tops
Thundering my way through my world
Laughter graces my table on a daily inhale
Exhaling the tears that fall as they feel
Taming the shrew of angst is a brute
This I know can be done look at my hands
Take the hands calming not turning to stone


----------



## OscarHollywood

_may my appreciation grow
aslong in the sands of time
forgive me of my tresspasers
they are as a chain, 
wrapped around me tightly
forever fighting to break free
always failing you can see
an anchor rests on my chest
both in the day and at night
may I remember you until death
these memories, soon to be gone
like tears in the rain_


----------



## thedavidhooker

*looking back*

I saw my face
in you

looking back

as I stare
at a stranger.


----------



## Dalien

Rose Shades
by Dale
1 August 2011

Crimson the victim
Dark coral the survivor
Red jasper the living
Bloodstone the something more
Ruby the living alive


----------



## inextricable

SargeMaximus said:


> My Self.
> 
> Every night I say goodbye
> And every morning I look into the mirror again.
> I'm always pleased, in an excited
> If not anticipant sort of way,
> To make the man-looking-back-at-me's acquaintance.
> 
> I spend the remainder of the day getting to know him.


nice one ! I like it


----------



## inextricable

*words*

my ink produces
my thoughts that
give me words
to handle
to conquer
the hands
of expressing
the solitude of
unspoken languages.


----------



## chasingdreams

A deep well of tears
bathing her face wet,
her heart yearning just to be dead.

Knowing the next day,
if she doesn’t uncover her way.
A flood of blood will bathe her face
red. 

Instead of the wet tears,
she had once 
shed.


----------



## Dalien

Guiding Feet
by Dale
1 August 2011

I found my feet
My words went
falling into each other
I found my words
My feet went 
tripping over each other
I couldn't put it down
The rhymes and singing
went out of time in a line
I think I've gone crazy
That is okay
'Cause I'm not insane
I'm just putting
it down with
no thought at all
Letting it flow
just as it goes
Am I really
saying something
With my words guiding
my feet that guide my words


----------



## Dalien

Caught Unawares
By Dale
1 August 2011

Lurking underneath with a jolt
My mind escapes to a place I can't define
In the middle of a hundred people
crowding a small space...thick
I startle asleep waking up to the fire
that flames my window's eyes...serene
A voice calling my name taking
me away from where I am...distant
Next to the sight of my ears existing
somewhere close to the soft beating
of my thundering chest...soothing
Not a romancer's dream for this swims
deeper than the soul of my toes...danced
No images playing the song's emotions 
feeling my current of thoughts...knowing
I don't have a magical clue as to how 
these impressions are embossed...stamped
All I truly know is that whatever has
happened it is there inside...weaving
It's way through the narrow of my bones...
waltzing twisting threading winding
singing thundering crying laughing
healing spinning running jumping
playing with me at any given moment 
Strangest thing is I feel close to him 
but have yet to meet him...distant
Causing me to wonder how he is 
catching me unawares...awed


----------



## SargeMaximus

the laser is coming
towards my eye.
closer
closer
closer still it moves,
reaching out from the smallest point
to grant the room with light. 
but only in my eye 
does it ever truly enter;
and solidify itself
like a peg,
to close the hole
with which I see-
now,
nothing but the light.


----------



## Lycrester

The Vanishing Admirerer

His eyes held so much respect.
Acknowledgement.
He was a gentleman.
I was his comedian. Muse. Guru.
But with all his pomp and circumstance,
I could not see his offered hand. His lowered bow.
The honest smile.
His masculine beauty.
And now I don't see him at all.


----------



## InwardOh

Gently clasped ideas, 
flit on the breeze to capture them, 
their fragileness would splinter and fall into many jagged pieces
For now I flirt with them, and nurture them
Until they become bold and will hold my dreams and hopes
safely in their arms.
I pause and wonder at all that I have, 
all the possibilities
Like a fruitful tree, 
just waiting for me to pluck the jewels from it's leaves


----------



## InwardOh

to build a stillness
and house it within
silent, smothered
and around it encrusted
a smile a top it
sunbeams shoot out
inside 
screams rattle round


----------



## InwardOh

Beauty faces inward
Determined by the spirit of a soul
A humming glow
Fueled by experiences of the external

Beauty is scooped from imagery
Which surrounds us
From the notes lifting the heart
The connection of a voice
The vista starts in your head
Merges with the fields 
On the outward 

Beauty is a simple appreciation of thought
Thought meets the external and is transported
Into wonder and awe
Beauty is personified in thought and feeling


Beauty is not the pinky sunset stretching over a fertile land
Beauty is the song your heart sings at the sight
A choice wrapped and packaged and housed in your head
Beauty is the fire that ignites behind your eyes and spreads throughout


----------



## chasingdreams

*Fleeing*

You shut your eyes
and no longer can you see,
as you're trying to run away and flee.

Your mind then seems to be flying,
to a place where no one is lying.
To a place where flowers bloom,
where you cannot find any traces of gloom.

But when you reopen your eyes,
your troubles start to re-arise.

Yet you begin to stand as straight as ever,
as you realize that you must bring yourself together, 
and swallow your sorrows forever.


----------



## SilentScream

At life's End.

Is the end of this beginning?
Cultivating fears unending
Revolutionary road thus travelling
Leading nowhere, pain unyielding
This summer's grave I'm digging
Opening doors to an old beginning
Same fears only in time differing
Transfixed upon failures past unfulfilling
A story of the torrid future unveiling
Foot in the grave, this new step I'm taking
Doubts deep, harshly this battle I'm losing
Beaten and bruised why am I still standing?
Struggling, trudging, falling still fighting.
Despite knowing there is no happy ending.
Alone I walk, no companion worth taking
Broken dreams and hopes still wanting and longing
Betrayal of hope at life's end but still hoping


----------



## Lycrester

Bathroom Beauty

They strained to keep their heads,
Amongst the pink clouds of Juicy Couture.
Then there's that mystery perfume.
Heels and chewing gum clicking.
Check the portrait. Once or Thrice. 
She's better than you.
Lady in Red exited stage right.


----------



## SilentScream

*A Dying Soul of A Strong will*

With the body beaten and broken
Each new step a painful reminder of each step last

How can you inflict more pain? 
By the walk of this painful existence, in a vessel lost

Once I asked, can you inflict pain?
No one thought why I ask, perhaps beaten Im a masochist

If each step I take is filled with pain
I take solace from the comfort of good times long past

All things thrown and sold, a new life born
As a phoenix to rise from the ashes to fly free and afar

In dreams perhaps if not reality
Should this will choose to exist, a new form of unreal life

Seeking pleasure without pain
Fantasies where there is none, to nurture a dying soul

I find myself Dying to live again
Dreaming hope, Attainable I _will_ it so


----------



## Lycrester

Sheppard said:


> Baring teeth at memory
> Spilling soul at the same
> I want non but vengeance
> Vengeance in your name
> 
> You took so much
> Knowing thus
> Knowing better than to foster trust
> You took so fucking much
> 
> My claws extended
> My hatred pure
> I miss my son so much
> Death of heart my only cure
> 
> Blackest oil a reddened flame
> On this day of hate
> And I will let it burn
> Let the dark embrace of fire be my fate
> 
> Fuck you Cunt


I definitely felt the anger in this one. It made me say, "Damn..."


----------



## Lycrester

Dalien said:


> Rooftop
> by Dale
> 31 July 2011
> 
> Sitting on the rooftop I watch the world dancing
> Flowing slow moving all around my absorbing mind
> Relaxing after dealing a days work with zoo people
> Close and distant lines of trees stand with purpose
> Next yard over a cat and a dog romp like children
> Just there by the fence a cottontail stops and stares
> A car door slams as crunching of tires take the road
> Voices laughing echoing the early evening sun down
> The pool's gurgling water surge filters my minding
> That very moment I know just what it is I'm doing
> Rising up the slanted roof my feet stand uneven
> Balance takes me off the top without any thought
> Slowly, so very slowly, I feel light as if winged
> Landing on both feet knees bending by instinct
> Yes, my being screams out I'm taking that chance
> Rushing to whisk pencil and paper in a writing frenzy
> In my tracks, I stop realizing that I already jumped


I really like this poem. It has this light and airy, feel good sense about it and before you know it the ending hits you and your mouth is left open....in reflection.


----------



## SilentScream

*Indifference*

No torture more painful 
Than the torture of indifference. 

Worse than hate. 
The worst revenge. 

Truly not caring 
Having no feelings whatsoever

That's as good as murder
Alive as good as dead -- whatever.


----------



## thedavidhooker

*of home*
Here is where I dream of home,
where the stars envy lights
and buildings are closer to heaven
than I could ever be;
where a boy
plays with air,
fearless to ride pretend
far away from cannot.


----------



## thedavidhooker

*bus ride*

As my thoughts
play memory's sheet music
and melancholy
wears like sleep,
I ask myself,
"where do I go
when the road ends?"


----------



## Dalien

Jawz said:


> No torture more painful
> Than the torture of indifference.
> 
> Worse than hate.
> The worst revenge.
> 
> Truly not caring
> Having no feelings whatsoever
> 
> That's as good as murder
> Alive as good as dead -- whatever.


Damn, this is good!


----------



## Lycrester

This Forum of Glory

This box of custom pens.
We bleed our hearts,our ink.
Fine tipped and tuned,
We brillantly display our moments of vigor and weakness.
They catch us jubliant or impeccably raw.
Through the mighty Roman alphabet,
We spill this Unique blood,this ink.
We Kings and Queens of the prose and poetry.


----------



## fffffffffffffigs

Did you see me bend backwards
Like a wave inside myself
My head in the void like a seed
And I was blooming

My spine twists and spins like vine
These thickets long--ah, to be pruned
Nary a rose since you left me crawling
Among snakes

Ceaseless creeping, rotting quite;
Martial absence finds my abandon
Return, my Lord
And rend this weed


----------



## Susanna

8-5-11
To be sure
I flounder and flop
self talk evading me
weary from the work of life
doubt strewn in each thought

I know what I must do
I know where I must go
inside to find the peace
which id promised by my existence


----------



## Dalien

Fallon Age 3
by Dale
5 August 2011

Hands on hips
She saunters
Arm comes up
Fingers flash out
"Poof"
"I changed your mind!"


----------



## SilentScream

*Fear*

Freezing blood curdling in my veins
Beings pulling at my heart strings
Tearing it from its very core
Crushing my will within its grasp
Amputated from my skull my mind
In a moment of agony pain I scream
A crimson river flows out my eyes
I swim in a sea of thorny roses
My soul stained, darkened, scarred
Tainted blackened from years of losses
Fearing the past beckons terror within
Save me, heal me, protect me, cover me
Send me to a place I wish to be 
Everywhere but here, I lose, I hear, I heal
No one cares as I care, help as I help
Only those who read this, know what I feel
I fear for others as I bare my broken soul
No one should bear the burden of my pain
Worsened by hope, demanding a friend
Who seeks me for me, not what I can be
I fear I deserve no love, for I have too much
Of mine to give, none to receive, to earn
No aspiration, no expectation, yet I fear
That in time hope will build me up again
I fear to breathe as it keeps me alive
To live another day with these thoughts
Of killing myself, in my fearful state
To feign happiness with a smile, as I go on
Walking through my fake head held high
Lying to others to spare them my pain
As I fear they will feel my pain as their own


----------



## Surreal Snake

Attempt

i attempt to re~enter my center
the rivers of the damned enter my veins
the rivers of sand choke my being as they spill forth
i attempt to re~enter my steeple
the rivers of people damn my man
the rivers of the temple starve my dry
i attempt to re~enter life
the rivers of cuts breed their new scars
the rivers of misery watch from my cliffs
i attempt to re~enter fear
the rivers of the righteous
the rivers of the denied
i attempt to end this weary tributary
the rivers load their quivers
the rivers of me never see
i attempt to carry my dust into life
the rivers of mud stay plugged
the rivers of my death clogged with life
i attempt to re~enter my center


----------



## Surreal Snake

Misery

it loads the sun
it feeds my body
it steals my rubies
it tucks me in
it looks thru my eyes
it has no skies
it robs my grave
it never saves
it mellows none
it looks in my mirrors
it has no fear


----------



## Surreal Snake

Depression

here pretty pretty
you cast your line and reel me in
here pretty pretty
you fly in the sky
here pretty pretty
you enter silence and break my mirrors
here pretty pretty
have no fear the demon always near
here pretty pretty
you cut my scars wont let them heal
here pretty pretty
you cover the stars so near yet so far
here pretty pretty
you try to break my will enter the ill
here pretty pretty
enter the bars that rabid state of will


----------



## Surreal Snake

Why

the mOOn is raped by the night
the night enters her with a shout
he screams with his laser beams
the moon does not frown
she sits in his darkness for eternity
she opens her legs and begs
she has been ignored for all time
she does not remember december
there have been so many
she would like to have a child
to become wild she sits and begs for whatever will come
the sun continues to burn its rage
it has burned her out of the rivers and her screams
she has been circumsized by the suns eye
now the night gives a fright and that is alright
she absorbs his might


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rabid

the rabid breed their seeds
they plant them all around
without a sound
the rabid enter my center of life
the madness complete is my feat
the rabid prey on the graves
the rabid state of souls
the rabid noose wants my truth
the rabid circumsize my skies
the rabid play with revenge
the rabid claim to never end
the rabid state of my being
the rabid cries of bloods blistering eyes
the rabid form of love has no love
the rabid preach to the skies lonely eyes
the rabid madness of humanities vanity
the rabid the rabid the rabid the rabid


----------



## Surreal Snake

Darkness

the darkness complete
it sings in the rain without any pain
the night gives no fright
its black ruby eye sees no sky
the complete beauty of nothingness
i retreat with the wind
my friend picks me up again
he cries with his nights eye
his pearls fall down without any sound
the perfect gift of the nights meat


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enroll

enroll now in the university of psychosis
tried and true for the insane of you

our many wonderful courses
depression~obsession~oppression

come one~come all
for the fall..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

laugh it off
then load the sun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Oh My

the nights eyes
penetrate the skies

she open those long legs
and begs to be fed

i enter her dragon and suck on her waves
her petals of rage shake in the cage

deep into her lake i spill
in her warm crystals i empty my pistols


----------



## Surreal Snake

Into the Night

into the capes of night i empty my will
i break eternities neck
i turn to the apocalypse and wave
into the grave i am saved
the guarded sound of power
it destroys the hour of the doomed
crusty and rusty the doomed play this tune
they play their instruments of death
the wet wet night of the frightened
they watch themselves have the need to bleed
oh zeus where is my noose
loving father why bother with the capes
life has raped the will of the ill
guarded we stand against the horrors of man
that is the plan
to rape our capes and bury the wills of the ill
father oh father i give my hand to you
you tried to return the night
you have failed with your might
be gone with this son
why does the night have diamond eyes..


----------



## Surreal Snake

So 

so what
who gives a fuck
icicle eyes bleed from the skies


----------



## fffffffffffffigs

Surreal Snake said:


> Enroll
> 
> enroll now in the university of psychosis
> tried and true for the insane of you
> 
> our many wonderful courses
> depression~obsession~oppression
> 
> come one~come all
> for the fall..


For Madmen only. Price of admission: your mind.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

boo hoo boo
boo fuckin hoo


----------



## Intricate Mystic

Hey you

Some people love you
Feel their love
Let it engulf you


----------



## Intricate Mystic

Unshed tears sit, waiting
What is this unacknowledged grief
that I keep locked inside?
It sits there patiently
waiting for the time when
I'm willing to face my pain
Again.


----------



## Onericali

Surreal Snake said:


> Hey You
> 
> they hunt for relationships
> they cannot be alone


hunt hunt hunt
the prey is on the hunt
hunt hunt hunt
can not lay down to die
hunt, despair
hunt, something is wrong
dig, joy is a habit, tainted
dig dig dig
that pesky dog digs
dig, dig, dig
the flighty bird sings
flap flap flap
we like the birds
unless they steal your food
or wake you up
but must i starve?

must i not sing...
what song would you like..
a free bird, no perfection
unsung~
birds dont cry
or do they


----------



## Dalien

String Secrets
by Dale
5 August 2011

Yes, we do tell
Whirling slaves of mind
Ticking dreams mime
Shoestring laced secrets
Walking soles without feet
No, we don't tell
Fringing strays of skin
Dreams wicking mask
Cotton shoes unlaced
Walking soles without bind


----------



## SilentScream

*Farewell*

Farewell My Memories
Farewell My Hurt
Farewell My little one
Farewell My Pain
Farewell My Torture
Farewell My Abusers
Farewell My Inhibitions
Farewell My Hesitations
Farewell My Lovers
Farewell My Enslavement
Farewell My Slave-drivers
Farewell My Fears
Farewell My Shackles
Farewell My Freedom
Farewell My Old Life

Welcome A New World.


----------



## violetta

Hope Everlasting

astounded.
proud.
am smiling out loud.
amazed at the faith.
the hope.
the belief.
that pairs itself along with
such saddening grief.
May we stay enlightened.
strong.
upright.
May we always have the courage.
the bravery.
to fight
every heartache that comes 
in sight.


----------



## Susanna

violetta said:


> Hope Everlasting
> 
> astounded.
> proud.
> am smiling out loud.
> amazed at the faith.
> the hope.
> the belief.
> that pairs itself along with
> such saddening grief.
> May we stay enlightened.
> strong.
> upright.
> May we always have the courage.
> the bravery.
> to fight
> every heartache that comes
> in sight.


I love your tone of hope. You remind me to appreciate. It changes my cell biology.


----------



## bubbleboy

Where did all the color go?
Because I really don't know.
The world seems to be
Such a dreary shade of gray 
On this unfortunate day.
I wish merely to sleep
And forgot all my woes
But no, 
This state of solace seems to me
To be so out of reach
Despite this bed I currently call home
As I pen my lonely poem.


----------



## Susanna

8-6-11
I create it.
The color of my own existence
the peace on the inside
energy follows thought 
I must just know the truth

Earth mother nourishes her child
me
we share the energy
of the divine

while I'm here
and she is here
she gives me nourishment for the form and the soul
and sends her creatures to show me my role

they show me peace
love
energy we share
warm fuzzies rush through

Mosey backing up
giving me his but
to scratch
with the meat of my fingertips

Reiki accepted as much as given
warm fuzzies
they felt it at the core too
shoots right through


----------



## Dalien

Hey Y'all
by Dale
6 August 2011

Love this here cotton pickin' field
Fixin' to mend them fingers
Kick off them soggy shoes
Come on in sit down will ya
Grits spread on supper table
All y'all eat well here
Wind smooth as tall pines
Rollin' way down yonder
To the land of rebel yell
Pickin' them there cotton fields


----------



## shampoo

violetta said:


> Hope Everlasting
> 
> astounded.
> proud.
> am smiling out loud.
> amazed at the faith.
> the hope.
> the belief.
> that pairs itself along with
> such saddening grief.
> May we stay enlightened.
> strong.
> upright.
> May we always have the courage.
> the bravery.
> to fight
> every heartache that comes
> in sight.


*powered tip to toe*

awwssuummm....:laughing:


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rise

the falling sunset catches our love
it shines right through
it shines right through
the particles of love blend in
i want to be that dot
i want to be that spot
the wonderful world of love
it comes from the dove
the joy of peace has been released
thank you my friends..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Equator

it splits open
hope spreads through the seas
they claim to be
they claim to be
i want to see the sun come undone
i want to see it flower
make it so and let it go
make it so and let it go


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Tide

i want the tide to be my bride
her waves have no graves
she shines the wings that sing
the mOOns tune will bend her soon
her tides go in and out
they shout with the wind to begin again
the shine of her moon speaks very soon
i want to be that tune..


----------



## InwardOh

Merme
Scaled tail
Upon land
Encumbered
Constrained

Graceful, free
In oceans
Beyond depth
Vastness
I become me

On land, out of depth
In oceans deep
I flourish and flit
So fast
You have to know me to see

I, merme forced to walk the world
In vastness of oceans I am free


----------



## InwardOh

In the quietness of night
I take the edges of the darkness
And fold them in around me
In the quietness of night
My hopes and dreams
Renewed vibrantly
Swirl and gather
Strengthen
For the coming
Dawn
For the brand new 
Day 
Before me


----------



## Susanna

InwardOh said:


> In the quietness of night
> I take the edges of the darkness
> And fold them in around me
> In the quietness of night
> My hopes and dreams
> Renewed vibrantly
> Swirl and gather
> Strengthen
> For the coming
> Dawn
> For the brand new
> Day
> Before me


This is beautiful.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

destroyed by the void
people bleed them dry


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hades Horrors

enter the kingdom of hell
its in our minds this rhyme
the time to enter the fold
red rivers pull their quivers

the madness of sadness
the clouds in the sky wave 
the rain ends today
it falls as i pray to the day


----------



## Surreal Snake

Divide sonneT

divide the tide
divide my ride
divide inside
divide open wide
divide the rain
divide the pain
divide the night
divide the fight
divide the lame
divide to tame
divide the insane
divide the blame
divide the sky
divide me why


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

they choose sides
divide the mind open up inside


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enigma

the enigma inside a drop of rain
it turns to and fro
i watch it grow
psychic philosophers knowing what they dont

the birds sing
they load the moon
why has the moon moved to stage two
she loads her eye and waves bye bye

the guarded symbol of the tide
she is nobodies bride
she swings in and out of the rain
speak to me again

lost in reality is a fallacy
so many answer their egos
they want it all
that drop of rain comes again


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Guardian

the guardian of the moon
she takes her space and loses her place
becoming the sound of the moon
she loads the skies she wonders why

she walks the marble stairs
her wings bring her there
they swoon down on hallowed ground
that crescent smile 

the moon has made many enemies
she protects and rejects
mother moon is coming soon
she brings the doom..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Alliance

i take my alliance with silence
everything else is loud
they shit on my cloud
once i had a means now only the end

the reception of deception
they use and abuse my fate
if only the stars
were not locked in jars

they try to keep my laser beam
used for a purpose
always the greed
always that need..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Frankenstein

frankenstein bleeds in the night
he puts on his faces and goes to many places
the fright of his night wounds his sight
he walks alone in his womb

the monster slips and trips
that pencil his utensil
frankenstein takes the moon and breaks her in two
he grabs the slabs of goo

she screams in his dreams
the creature has three hearts
mary gary and terry
many heads soak in his moat

hundreds of memories
he sees no birds and the bees
he gets on his knees
he claims to be he claims to be

he sits in the garden
asks for a pardon
their terror on the loose
he looks for a noose

the many minds of him
when does he begin
he looks for a friend
it is the end..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Angels

the angels swoon on mother moon
they take their place with grace
the picnic comes the sound around
they play on that crescent swing

one pushes her mother
her wings begin to sing
she has slayed too much today
time to play

they love each other like no other
the moons trippplets play their way
they watch the sun come undone
oh wicked mother moon make love to me soon

the angels fill my empty cup
i watch them play with feathers
their wings begin to tingle
these angels love the dove

they load the sky and wave bye bye
they leave the moon too soon
mother moon begins her gloom
the angels sing they spring into the skies i sigh..


----------



## SilverMoon

Surreal Snake said:


> Oh My
> 
> the nights eyes
> penetrate the skies
> 
> she open those long legs
> and begs to be fed
> 
> i enter her dragon and suck on her waves
> her petals of rage shake in the cage
> 
> deep into her lake i spill
> in her warm crystals i empty my pistols


Oh My indeed! lol


----------



## LionMoose

Oliver

It has been done, you have crossed
the threshold in the name of arbitration
my dear friend. In doing so you have lost
yourself in the muck and the mire. Destination?
A _trivial_ matter my dear. Lost in thought
in the carriage as the world passes, "Never mind"
sighed Oliver, struggling as he fought
contradicting angels and demons, "-we shall find
it again sooner or later". And true his words
were, not five minutes later we passed
again, while the hypocritical sprites, like birds,
fought on his shoulder. Adding weight, cast
shadows on his face, for at that time
the angel bribed the demon and *broke*
his court! No help for Oliver, a crime
so _common_, yet so unheard of, spoke
of innocence and its *death*. True to
the cause and forever in my heart
Oliver understood and so threw
away his arbitration. The world gave a start
for Oliver and down came the *axe*.

It seems the carriage stopped long ago
and the steps to his fate, like tracks,
could not be turned away from. So
ended Oliver, and here he lies,
lying while laying, at peace in pieces, restless at rest.
I watched alone, amongst the cries
of "hypocrite!" "tyrant!". This is the cost, at best
armed robbery for such a beautiful soul, and so it read:

"Here lies Oliver, in his contradction.
Never a borrower, nor a lender, dead
none-the-less, as he gave benediction"


----------



## LionMoose

There's nothing to it I swear

There was a time when my hallway,
was littered with emotive writings
and thoughts. Before those stray
judgements and self sightings
became all that preyed on my
mind, then it was time for immature
thoughts to be oppressed. By
any means necessary, I was to lure
sympathy searching and any thought 
rife with angst out from the eyes
of others, prying, they sought
for holes, weaknesses, lies
in which they could judge freely
and rule me unfit to socialise.
The public tries through their steely
eyes, I will not be caught in my lies
and so I shall deny them the knowing
of anothers weakness. I shall never
allow them to truly see me, flowing
from lie to lie, there will, as ever,
be occasion when the truth appears.
Til then you may guess but unless in
my weakness I reveal my fears
in writing and seek sympathy therein
you will never know me.


I do apologise... I forgot to ask if I was permitted to post some of my own poetry here. I noted that you mentioned friends, as opposed to just anyone...


----------



## bubbleboy

The world was flat once
Now it's not
Funny how that works
The only thing I think we really know
With absolute certainty
Is how we feel
And how others make us feel
And maybe
That's all we ever really need to know


----------



## LionMoose

Self Deception

It's romantic isn't it?
Being so shrouded in dark
deceit. Laugh large, lit
by a spirit so very stark
in comparison to its holder,
true? We can worry away
the wasps and whiles, shoulder
our burdens til they
become nothing but our
own selfish manipulations 
of the mind. In this hour
we dance, for relations,
fickle as they may seem,
we cling to this dance.
Don't we? Is it just my dream?
No! For at a glance
forever and a day may appear
to be time well spent pondering,
but for you. For you my dear
I will cease all wondering
and wandering in my wonder.
It seems so foolish now, to
think it was just a blunder
that my mind was alone through
the enitre affair. You always
could dance better than I,
busy watching as your hip sways
til my mind accepted the lie
that I had created. So far
and yet so close, we never
could and yet we are
now and forever.
Tell me it wasn't a dream-
our dance, just a dream...


----------



## Surreal Snake

LionMoose said:


> There's nothing to it I swear
> 
> There was a time when my hallway,
> was littered with emotive writings
> and thoughts. Before those stray
> judgements and self sightings
> became all that preyed on my
> mind, then it was time for immature
> thoughts to be oppressed. By
> any means necessary, I was to lure
> sympathy searching and any thought
> rife with angst out from the eyes
> of others, prying, they sought
> for holes, weaknesses, lies
> in which they could judge freely
> and rule me unfit to socialise.
> The public tries through their steely
> eyes, I will not be caught in my lies
> and so I shall deny them the knowing
> of anothers weakness. I shall never
> allow them to truly see me, flowing
> from lie to lie, there will, as ever,
> be occasion when the truth appears.
> Til then you may guess but unless in
> my weakness I reveal my fears
> in writing and seek sympathy therein
> you will never know me.
> 
> 
> I do apologise... I forgot to ask if I was permitted to post some of my own poetry here. I noted that you mentioned friends, as opposed to just anyone...




You are welcome..Kevin


----------



## LionMoose

Surreal Snake said:


> You are welcome..Kevin


Kevin? Sure why not!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Demon Semen

the demon was in her
thats why she was screaming
i shoot my load
damn she implodes

she cries with crystal eyes
she bends and sends
i control her soul
what a foal

i wonder where she went
i have been sent by the mOOn
i see her soon
the clone of my home

it comes into my zone
the wonderful world cum and see
i place her and face her
i bury my pebbles in her sea


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enter

i enter her wagon
and puff on her dragon
conceptual you
i blow into

she bends to the end
i empty my rain into her plane
love rain on my pain
she swallows my fudge

she rides the crooked vampire by the fire
the wounded trippplet of my sin
that twitch begins again
where are you beg borrow or feel


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Bucket

my bucket of hell i kick
i kick the shit out of hades
i open that trapdoor no more
i close that end

i begin again my friend
my bucket of pain is sane
i pour it down my throat
more gimmie more

i swallow what is hollow
that bucket of shit is on my biscuit
i spread the juice yum yum truth
i take it down without any frown


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anais

i lick your curly fries
that sexual fiend is in my dream
she goes down on the clown
that roadkill has skill

she wakes and takes
her many men she begins to blend
the women too on her other shoe
she sucks the skies with crystal eyes

anais oh anais where are you
just one kiss i promised the goddess
she begs real slow
into the void we go


----------



## thedavidhooker

*hidden in a face*

_To James Craig Anderson_

A youth
desperate to retell a past
hidden in a face
whose eyes
whose tears
whose blood
whose pain
spoke of everything
the youth despised,
even in himself.


----------



## TrailMix

Lol. Doesnt have a title. More prose-y ramblings of a hopeless romantic. Here you go:

I don’t know why. Maybe it was the newness of the situation. I fell in love with his pieces. No, not real love. The kind of love that comes with youth. The way he smiled when I said silly things. The way his nose scrunched up as he laughed. His jawline. His hands. His shoulders. The way his body felt against mine in the dark. The way he held me, his hand in mine, his arm around my waist, his head resting on mine. The way he teased me. The way he listented to all the things I was never able to share before. His voice. His eyes. Especially his eyes. He taught me how to see again.


----------



## Decoy24601

I just wrote this song:

I've been trying to reach you
from this darkness where I'm so blue
The cold clinging to my soul
Where many lies I've been told

Doubts flood my visions and thoughts
For through my heart an arrow was shot
In this world there should be no pain
but yet it won't feel the same

The only thing that keeps my feet on the ground
is knowing one day you'll be around
To dry my tears and hold me tight
Helping me put up the endless fight
Though you're far away
In my dreams you will live today
and it gives me the will to wait for you

I see your face around every corner
darkness screams and it howls my name
when will this sad misery be over
and who can I put to blame

Some times I think I'm finally though
and able to get over thoughts of you
but then I remember the past and 

The only thing that keeps my feet on the ground
is knowing one day you'll be around
To dry my tears and hold me tight
Helping me put up the endless fight
Though you're far away
In my dreams you will live today
and it gives me the will to wait for you


----------



## Decoy24601

Oh, and when you imagine how that song would sound, imagine a voice similar to Amy Lee's from Evanescence.


----------



## LionMoose

Mutual Implosion/The Pains of the Defuser

It's some time after midnight, can't be sure why
you are here... No targets in sight and a
quiet place.- "I was made to make sure you die
indefinitely. I never got my say
in the matter... Look at the red lights how they
flash so brightly and reflect in your eyes
the eternity that awaits you..."- Don't cry
now, remember... remember who you are, lies
cannot touch you, focus and concentrate
on the job...- "It's really going by fast!
You know what you're doing right? You can't be late
for this! I don't want to die! I can't last
long!"- Remember... don't panic, keep calm... the job...
The instructor said memory blanks weren't 
uncommon. My heart- I can hear each throb...
He never had faith in me! I never learnt!
I don't want to die! -"It's almost time, a deal?
Can I make a deal? If I give up the red
lights will you save me?"- I've lost, I can't feel
my fingers anymore... my heart... heart is... dead
to the world but for my glimpse of the red lights
reaching zero. -"No... I was made but made free...
I will control this at least..."- "Read him his rights?
Heart implosion... Now he's where he can really be
at least...I've never seen such a thing before!
The bloody bomb imploded... against all law!"


----------



## inextricable

*The door slam / Accidents happen*

Whenever I feel the urge to speak
I shut myself up
There’s nothing more to add
Than I already did
No sins to confess
No emotions to be spilled

I said the words 
I never thought I would
Washed my reflection
Of the mirror
And walked away

All that was left of me
Was a brush stroke
On the wall

Accidents happen


----------



## Surreal Snake

Skies

trippple die the sky
trippple die the sky
trippple die the sky
the children cry

trippple die the sky
trippple die the sky
trippple die the sky
the birds wonder why

trippple die the sky
trippple die the sky
trippple die the sky
humanities calamity

the sky has fallen
darkness obove
screaming doves fly in blackened skies
they have lost their beaks and refuse to speak

we look in the moons eye
she has been prepared to die
the sky wonders why
it had to die..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hearts

blackened hearts refuse to start
they brainwash the sky
it refuses to wonder why
the sky dies on sundays scream

the groups wonder why
the sky had to die
they find solace in the herd
very absurd

the skies twin begins again
it takes its place and saves face
the wounded trippplet of its twin
the sky flies again

alone in its zone it creates it lakes of sky
there is no birds this time we wonder why
it is because they refuse to fly
the twin does not reflect on its neglect

lonely skies never enter its center
the gargoyle foil of its soil
blue has turned to white
it has given up the fight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Paste

i paste my place in the human race
my beak slowly refuses to speak
purple skies of my wounded eyes
my hearts come asunder

the blunder of reality
i wonder where heaven has been sent
a mythological beast with feet
the monsters of humanity suck in vanity

they create groups of the herd
the wicked stir up their pots and drop
they stay in place not to lose face
religion of the gods brainwash and cause

despair despair despair
who really cares anywhere
gargoyles make love to the blackend night
they twist and turn without any fright

they try to enter the light
they burn from its light
they sit on the ledge
doom makes love to gloom enter the noon


----------



## Surreal Snake

inextricable said:


> *The door slam / Accidents happen*
> 
> Whenever I feel the urge to speak
> I shut myself up
> There’s nothing more to add
> Than I already did
> No sins to confess
> No emotions to be spilled
> 
> I said the words
> I never thought I would
> Washed my reflection
> Of the mirror
> And walked away
> 
> All that was left of me
> Was a brush stroke
> On the wall
> 
> Accidents happen


I love this one..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gargoyles

the gargoyles battle
they tattle on their tails
their shadows swing in a dark embrace
they lose their place

made by man they have a plan
they take out the human race
they break off their statues
they sing in the night their doom is the fright

monsters of men
start the end
they will begin again
my friend..

they plunder the thunder
crawl up it with electric feel
they swim in the night like eels
they fight it is their right..


----------



## SilverMoon

Surreal Snake said:


> Hearts
> 
> blackened hearts refuse to start
> they brainwash the sky
> it refuses to wonder why
> the sky dies on sundays scream
> 
> the groups wonder why
> the sky had to die
> they find solace in the herd
> very absurd
> 
> the skies twin begins again
> it takes its place and saves face
> the wounded trippplet of its twin
> the sky flies again
> 
> alone in its zone it creates it lakes of sky
> there is no birds this time we wonder why
> it is because they refuse to fly
> the twin does not reflect on its neglect
> 
> lonely skies never enter its center
> the gargoyle foil of its soil
> blue has turned to white
> it has given up the fight


wow i really like this one  very good


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crescent mOOn(For:Hazelwitch)

the crescent mOOn returns
her frown turns upside down
the smile lasts a mile
ahe swoons on in with wings and begins 

her journey hard
she sees the skies with knowing eyes
her power from the stars
the feathers on her wings sway in the breeze

the crescent mOOn swings on the summers knees
the stars watch in wonder
her friends asunder the crescent mOOns daughter
her poetry a warrior gibrans silver plunder


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

look to the skies
with teardrop eyes..


----------



## Awakening

My inside's voice, it's a robot
It's a survival sound
Channeled in, Most Frightening session with the universe


----------



## LionMoose

The Double Edged Dagger

Conspicuous canters echo through sublime
streams of screams, tears and fears fall reared horses,
unshod, uncontrolled, unbroken and mighty- 
emphatic booms of silence...resonate through
the cosmos...passage past...iron shod hooves...
mocking... the honest and immutable tower
trembling at just fly's whim... impossible?
-a reality in eyes of a believer,
daylight betrays the senses declaring end 
To unmitigated and miraculous 
siege, tower is held til globe turns again
then the stench of reality impeccably
and impossibly ends him in collapsing
tower and disembodiment of hope felt, 
Burning stables and pillaged town wherein
unreal was real and beauty defined. This
moment, victors freak and losers shriek, flavour: 
sweet blade as it immaculately carves
truly through protective shield and anxious
helm but most terrifying, its calm challenge of 
faith. Dawn of death and of ever after, fogs
formed by confusion billow dwindling thoughts
"Where is home? What is human? What now?" If- 
I were to look past upset ruinations -
Of savagery- Of beauty which merge
making human nature- Much like a self
Inflicting dagger- I would see the sun set- 
the moon rise- Perfection of imperfection
repeated through lying senses and double crossing
truths known formally as emotions before
they betray us all to the final void.


----------



## Dalien

Curbside Mend
by Dale
9 August 2011

Curbside sitting
Tin can litter
Nature's tears
Balance the wait
Pick up sticks
Tender marrow
Cotton mending


----------



## Dalien

Tender
by Dale
9 August 2011

Little is as little does
That is the whole world
When more is being tender


----------



## Dalien

Gloves Handed
by Dale
9 August 2011

I've pondered the reasons forever
and one more. Why stare at my
hands knowing that I have the 
answers. They whisper their words
not of wisdom, nor of sage. Only,
the understanding that spilling
spreading their flow they live. Yes,
my hands take them; write your
angst of tears that glisten fears
Of wandering shouts searching
for hushing moments. Softly I give
my weathered and nicked leather
gloves. Twist them tie them stain
them. Love them with all your 
might. Yes, do that please, before
giving them back. They will need it
that is for sure. I'll slip them back
on. These gloves cover the bones
of skin bled by years worn thin.
My hands wrap yours with their
fist and strands. A red strength of 
wearing your hands in mine. I will
forever and one more handle
these hands of mine. I stare at my
hands knowing the answer.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bury

i bury my dagger deep into the nights meat
i pull it out and hear it shout
you have stabbed the night it says with a fright
i pull it out and stick again

the night turns white
blazing sound is all around
twins of day and night begin to slay
they take out the skies with narrow eyes

cutting into the winter she cries with hueless eyes
her tears portray no fears
the snow turns red winter lays dead
the spring cuts it wrists and dies by its side


----------



## Surreal Snake

Humanity

humanity lays twisted and blistered
our makers the aliens send down the apocalypse
we burn oh how we burn
we are too busy destroying ourselves to notice the implosion

the aliens billions of troops
they have given many chances for peace
the mayans killed not the last or the first
they run in burning jungles the sun comes down

we look up the stars melt with rage
they are trapped in their cages we make fun of them
we have used and abused everything they sent
they kill all and watch us fall

we die like sheep on empty planes
the ferns invert ancient dinosaur treats retreat
they have learned to be still
they survived in denial now consumed by fire

trillions of ants fall one and all
the humans beg 
the aliens land on the killing floor
humanity no more we die with the sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

Unknown

silver stars shine
the ancient clocks tic toc tic toc
we rarely look at them
too busy destroying the end

they play in space
they are particles of lust
making love to one another
as we use each other as cannon fodder

we make guns out of the sun
silver crossbows load the charge
the gods pull back their bolts
the humans quiver shot thru the liver

we the mentally ill
fill ourselves with hatred
this race that race die tribe by tribe
it is mass suicide

the stars used to wag their tails
now they are empty
no wind in their sails
they see we have failed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the night loads its soul
the sunset its pet


----------



## Dalien

Sunset
by Dale
9 August 2011

Will find me as it does
No searching something more
If it is, there it will be
If not, the night will survive
All on its' own accord
Death hasn't become me
I can't control time, nor desire to
I make no demands
Nor promises to keep
My arms aren't crossed
My hands don't tie
Wild mare always me
My will to live is my thunder
Patience answers my night
Accepting what is and is not
Sunset will find me as it does


----------



## Dalien

Story of Paw Paw
by Dale
9 August 2011

Hop in the car, sister and I. Off to save her son and friend 
from the night. Bicycles too! Little did we know
where on earth we were to find...what we were 
made of. Leaving big city ways Baltimore, half way 
Laurel, or so we think. Pick up another car...haven't 
driven in ages! Following, riding, radio blaring 
country tunes...singing and moving along the way...
oh, man! the traffic overwhelms 70 mph...
18 wheelers, oh, yeah! Don't mind them...
comfort of big protection from smaller whip ins, outs. 
Man, they carry you! Phone ring, yep Paw Paw, W VA, what?!
Oh, shit, here we go! Sister says won't take long.
Uh huh, okay. The sun slinks down low on a
stretch of straight away. Deep breath for a time.
Anxiety takes a back seat, songs sing thundering 
up front with window rolled down...the road rolls on. 
Berkeley Springs, VA...damn...turning around finding
State Rd 18 just over line West VA into darkness,
Oh, Maw, there's no lights at all! Sign says 55 mph
what the hell, 3 feet 25...55 never! Through break of trees 
half smiling moon followed showing nothingness. Hunched over 
steering wheel death grip. Turning the ess' greeting
faces of rock before finding road. She'll be coming around the
mountain when she comes...floating in my head...damn, 
GPS, throw it out that damn window! Can't pull up speed
off that winding road. Dear, Maw, there they sit at gas station
in Paw Paw...streets rolled up and so am I! Pass on one car. 
Funny, how just like getting back on a bicycle...remembering 
driving as if a pro, or was it that dark snaking mountain 
teaching survival while the moon half grinned...
Sister and I laughed whole all the way back home.


----------



## Lycrester

Once a Lady

She is like a fine wine,though boxed.
An prefers to be seperated from those with class.
Your expectations fall flat as well,
While she stains your dreams,your interests.
You've seen and know her well.
And even so,you whince to call her cheap?
But is that not what she is?
Boxed? Flat? Cheap?
Why continue to partake if she is of such bad taste,Justin?!


----------



## Lycrester

Abuse and Stuff Like It

Sear this flesh of mine,
These fears I left behind.
Your bark has lost its bite,
Now is my turn to fight.


----------



## Lycrester

Who,Me? Well.

I drink my water like cognac.
Spilling over my red lips,
Like the clumsy spider monkey I am. 
Primp and pet, I put on a damn good show,
After party not included.
Retire me to my box so I can gather myself.
Bananas make it so hard for me to speak.


----------



## Sina

Lycrester said:


> Who,Me? Well.
> 
> I drink my water like cognac.
> Spilling over my red lips,
> Like the clumsy spider monkey I am.
> Primp and pet, I put on a damn good show,
> After party not included.
> Retire me to my box so I can gather myself.
> Bananas make it so hard for me to speak.


I really enjoy your writing style



Lycrester said:


> Abuse and Stuff Like It
> 
> Sear this flesh of mine,
> These fears I left behind.
> Your bark has lost its bite,
> Now is my turn to fight.


This is powerful.


----------



## Lost in Oblivion

A Glass Vase
A glass vase sitting upon a tabletop,
Carrying flowers of lavender
Is a sight from afar
Ordinary

Careless hands of a passerby,
Disrupts its static pose
Without forewarning
Inattentive

The glass tips oh so slowly,
As I watch it, helplessly
Fall down with a crash
Breaking

Shards unfold before my eyes,
Pieces spread thin unto us
Yet these fragments still
Glitter

Time and effort mends it whole
Once again, this broken work
Will not be ignored, but
Renewed

Fill this vase with fresh lavender,
And clean it of the smudges
Spotless to the naked eye, but I
Remember

Prop it again upon the tabletop
To its austere state once again
An ornate decoration of
Simplicity

What a shame that
No one else saw
This unadorned vase 
Beautiful

But I


----------



## Susanna

bubbleboy said:


> The lonelies crawl up my spine
> Invade my mind
> And I feel myself asking, oh why
> are the nights always so hard?
> I'm sick of the feeling,
> That tomorrow is just today
> But a different numbered day
> I want to know
> That there is something out there for me
> Something worth fighting for
> Something worth each and every night
> I fall asleep with a tear on my cheek
> And a gaping hole in my heart
> Because honestly
> I've grown so tired of the lonelies


And to trust in what I know can be mindboggling.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Take

i take the night
i spike its sorry plight
i make her deep
into her i creep

i glaze her flower
her petals blackened
they revolt from my hold
her capes of petals flood the meadows

she sighs with broken eyes
they rage in many graves 
her darkness the supreme being
play in my caves?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rust

nietzsche rusts in his grave
people have forgotten his ways
raised in their countries
the religions brainwash their victims

over here over there
the same plants feed the ants
locked up in god
they make sure the children get their turns

nietzsches words of lust are true
the dogma of religion
the only sound around
when will they think for themselves


----------



## Surreal Snake

Platos Cave

the masters all there
debating with flair
they havent a care
cause god not there

dali shouts to rumi
rilke to gibran
the masters listen intently
the gods nowhere to be found

nietzsche talks to hegel
they enter the sun
voltaire hasnt a care
jung still there


----------



## Surreal Snake

Conditioned

if god did exist
he would resist
the human flare
love is the real dove

the groups eat segregated soups
they sprinkle their sin around
the judgement surreal
they kill on the planes

they chant in the fields
god is dead
god is dead
use your head


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sign

i never signed up for you
i see no truth in the group
they make love to their labels
eat it on their tables

i never signed up for you
you rust in your cages
their bars your stars
the herd absurd

i never signed up for you
we all have our truth
mine does not rhyme with god
stormtroopers goosestep into eterntiy


----------



## Surreal Snake

Debate

they debate others 
they use god
the medusa blog
judgement does not come from above

they try to convert but only hurt
they throw their skies of lies
it sinks in the children
another generation lost

at what cost
but feel comfort in the wise
those wise see no skies
the converted shake with hate

the sign of god they flog
they put it up and expect
the dogma of their sin
millions believe and never conceive

sick of the plight of the"right"
who are you passing judgement 
they segregate themselves
their skies liver always delivers


----------



## Surreal Snake

Abandon

abandon others rust
real truth comes from within
not some lie of sin
they use to place fear

their tears full of guilt
where is this sin
they claim to know
they claim to know

those tears never fall
always about conversion
that is the real sin
they are scared to begin again


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Vampire

he takes god in the closet
god screams and cries
the vampire has closed its eyes
but first he quenches his thirst

his syringes stiletto out
god shouts help my hide
he looks in gods eyes
the vampire sucks him dry

the sky the sky god cries
the heavens turn their backs
god has abandoned them
so they let the vampire sin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

its all mythology
taken so seriously


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Books

the stories were told of old
they take god and make real
how does that make you feel
now they hate and others relate

the gods different they come in pairs
they kill because of secular beliefs
is this not insanity
the thief of the individuals right

you tell me
you tell me of god
you tell me of sin
you tell me to begin again

it is not innate
god is not inside when we were born
they hate and scorn and kill in its name
who is to blame

they do not share their food
unless they worship the same god
where is this mythology
the books conceive their reality


----------



## Surreal Snake

Let

let love rule
guard its wings and let them sing
the truth comes from within
there isnt any sin

begin again my friend
groups feed fear and linger 
the truth from above is only the dove
i empty my garden of their pearly gates

fate is innate
the gods disappear into your fear
let love rule
the childrens eyes carry the skies..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Reflections

the mOOns reflections are rays of shine
they bend peoples mind
the shine lays on our beds
in the morning it takes us all away

we wake up on the moon
she caresses us with her tune
i lay and stay as the mOOn has her way
we make love today

she reflects her regret in a sunshine way
the mOOn comes out to play today
her shine gives us time to unwind
mother mOOn carry me soon.... 

requested by"SilvermOOn"


----------



## SilverMoon

Surreal Snake said:


> Reflections
> 
> the mOOns reflections are rays of shine
> they bend peoples mind
> the shine lays on our beds
> in the morning it takes us all away
> 
> we wake up on the moon
> she caresses us with her tune
> i lay and stay as the mOOn has her way
> we make love today
> 
> she reflects her regret in a sunshine way
> the mOOn comes out to play today
> her shine gives us time to unwind
> mother mOOn carry me soon....
> 
> requested by"SilvermOOn"


Yay!  you are so awesome


----------



## Sina

Surreal Snake said:


> Sign
> 
> i never signed up for you
> i see no truth in the group
> they make love to their labels
> eat it on their tables
> 
> i never signed up for you
> you rust in your cages
> their bars your stars
> the herd absurd
> 
> i never signed up for you
> we all have our truth
> mine does not rhyme with god
> stormtroopers goosestep into eterntiy


i love it!


----------



## SilverMoon

Surreal Snake said:


> Let
> 
> let love rule
> guard its wings and let them sing
> the truth comes from within
> there isnt any sin
> 
> begin again my friend
> groups feed fear and linger
> the truth from above is only the dove
> i empty my garden of their pearly gates
> 
> fate is innate
> the gods disappear into your fear
> let love rule
> the childrens eyes carry the skies..


I also like this one


----------



## SilentScream

Awakening

Phoenix rising from a fiery fire
From within the ashes of desire
A new rage replaces the old
At the prospect of hunting gold
New horizons at my behest
Flying above an eternal quest
Raging lunacy in my vanity
A scream of conscious infinity
Laughed at ridiculed for an eternity
My time is near to win perpetuity


----------



## Surreal Snake

Support

few support the individual
they rely on themselves
the hardship alone
but we carry our throne

the group thinks as one
where is the fun
come on come undone
the herd wears their plastic pearls

they all believe in the same disease
they do things to please each other
the rest cannon fodder to them
something that needs to end

rasputin skies carry their eyes
they kiss the kings ass
they say their spells
and dwell on hell..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

hubba hubba
the skies fly with hornet eyes


----------



## Lycrester

Up in the Attic

Curse this demon of
Mundane, mediocre melancholy.
He who shallows my spirit.
The paintbrush becomes flaky.
The cursor blinks. 
And as the lights go out in Georgia.
Walls become so interesting.


----------



## SilentScream

Unspoken Love

She feels it, I know she does
The whispers of her soul scream at me
Gently entering my heart she hides it
We walk together forever apart
Each new step growing closer yet never together
Foreboding sense of madness one more time
A fluttering heart, a gaze longing for the insanity
Of lost sleep - aching, torn without hope
She pulls me in with words with hidden meaning
Playfully curious knowing I know everything unseen
Not knowing this heart is closed, walls unbroken
Unspoken mystery girl, her heart in my hands
Breaks mine for should I clench it too hard
Unspoken horror fearing it be broken


----------



## SilentScream

*Transparency*
_*(Last farewell to my ex-wife)*_

Her soul I saw, seeking validity
Through her broken mirror of vanity
A sheer fabric that veiled her insanity
Alluring temptress, the damsel in distress
Seeing through her, yet drawn into her
Saw her fragility, lost, needing sympathy
No loss, no regret, I entered willingly
Uncovered her mask, bared her soul
Saw her naked, a succubus of pain
A reaper of souls, enslaver of men
Darkness inside blinded by empathy
Lost within. Raped, beaten emotionally
My love she abused, violated repeatedly
A vampire spider sucker of blood
Murderer of dreams, leech of souls
Gave my life to put the mirror whole
Silent observer of mine own demise
Yet faithful servant gave in willingly
Destined to fly, not cry, I am happy
In your haste and anger you left infinitely
Leaving me, the pain is taken from me
For when I was with you, I felt it more
Living without you, does not hurt any more


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> The Books
> 
> the stories were told of old
> they take god and make real
> how does that make you feel
> now they hate and others relate
> 
> the gods different they come in pairs
> they kill because of secular beliefs
> is this not insanity
> the thief of the individuals right
> 
> you tell me
> you tell me of god
> you tell me of sin
> you tell me to begin again
> 
> it is not innate
> god is not inside when we were born
> they hate and scorn and kill in its name
> who is to blame
> 
> they do not share their food
> unless they worship the same god
> where is this mythology
> the books conceive their reality


Mold
by Dale
11 August 2011

Make a hollowed form
Disintegration of organic matter
Either way the same



Surreal Snake said:


> Let
> 
> let love rule
> guard its wings and let them sing
> the truth comes from within
> there isnt any sin
> 
> begin again my friend
> groups feed fear and linger
> the truth from above is only the dove
> i empty my garden of their pearly gates
> 
> fate is innate
> the gods disappear into your fear
> let love rule
> the childrens eyes carry the skies..


I love this poem, Kev!
Love...I've been dancing this one for so very long!


----------



## bubbleboy

Words are more than words
They be birds
Eager to flee the cold, metal tip of the pen
Migrating instead 
Toward the dilated skies 
Of the reader's warm eyes
Inspiring their imagination
To make a journey of its own
Off into the sunset
In search of the sunrise
Where they can find a few words of their own
To keep the birds alive


----------



## The Messenger

Turmoil

masquerade ball in the small hours
smoking breath with no touch
one day to be on the mountain top
just to find that vapid old rock

everywhere yet nowhere
midpoint is my realm
aching neck wondering westwards
giddying head wandering eastwards

chairs are spinning
sand in any case
shaking and swirling
in rainy days intrudes and sticks
it sinks


----------



## Surreal Snake

Paint

i paint my thanks on your banks
napalm rain falls once again
it melts my feelings of dove
it storms from above

my easel of poetry runs from humanity
i lock and load the cold
some fools cape is about to rape
granite eyes from blueberry skies

they carry me to conceptual you
one million words fly at the birds
oh where oh where can my cranberry be
i paint the rain once again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sufi

my sufi love comes from above
i rub aladdins lamp
she sprays to the rain
she rushes down with it

she falls on my pain
oh do it again
once the summer rain washed it away
my sufi lord its you i adore

she pets my ruby eyes
she stays in my layers
once again
my friend..


----------



## Dalien

Fancied
by Dale
12 August 2011

Her words doned no adornments
No finery draped across her back
Plain and small steps she followed
With head held any way she pleased
She dreamed a world of simple times
Fancy is her name though


----------



## Sina

Surreal Snake said:


> Sufi
> 
> my sufi love comes from above
> i rub aladdins lamp
> she sprays to the rain
> she rushes down with it
> 
> she falls on my pain
> oh do it again
> once the summer rain washed it away
> my sufi lord its you i adore
> 
> she pets my ruby eyes
> she stays in my layers
> once again
> my friend..



Your Sufi love dances 
on heaven's clouds,
her mellifluous voice 
wraps around the crescent moon
a gift at your doorstep,
Sheitan.

You lick your pain dry;
It crumbles to the ground.
A Mausoleum of agony.

You fly out its window,
a blazing phoenix,
flapping your lusty wings
through freedom's skies.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Joy

there is nothing to replace
i empty the skies of their eyes
i collect and reflect
the joy of your toy

i kill the sun with my gun
the bleeding hole of it
i take its joy and destroy
the cresent mOOn comes soon

she opens up her eye and cries
"you have killed the sun"
i have captured her rubies~i have captured her rubies
she blinks and i am done..


----------



## bubbleboy

I never asked for this life
Never asked for the journey
A long climb
Up an endless mountain
I look down to see how far I've come
Only to look up
And see how far I still have to go
A lifetime of existential struggle
For a chance at a few mere moments of solace
I never asked for this
But neither has anyone else
All we can really do
Is make the best with what we have
And help each other in our infinite journeys
To make them all a little less lonely


----------



## bubbleboy

I bear the pain of cloudier days
Ask me why
And I don't really have an answer
I just do
Maybe the memories 
Are seared onto my brain
A brand if you will
I run my fingertips along its length
A reminder
That the days aren't cloudy anymore
And there is work to be done David!
No more room for regret
You need to be somebody
And leave your own brand
On this cold little planet


----------



## Surreal Snake

Clover

i bend her over the four leaf clover
she opens her eyes looks at the skies
i enter her center
hands of rye open her wide

i tie her up she squeals and kneels
she wraps around the jumbo clown
i place my spell in her bell
she opens wide the tears inside

i untie her sky
we rage on the killing floor
her jungle eyes stake into me
we are free in the canopy


----------



## SilentScream

hazelwitch said:


> Your Sufi love dances
> on heaven's clouds,
> her mellifluous voice
> wraps around the crescent moon
> a gift at your doorstep,
> Sheitan.
> 
> You lick your pain dry;
> It crumbles to the ground.
> A Mausoleum of agony.
> 
> You fly out its window,
> a blazing phoenix,
> flapping your lusty wings
> through freedom's skies.


My Sufi

Every breath exhales a spirituality
Virtue spinning a pious tapestry 
Waiting in agony to be lifted
Transcending through the heavens
Seeking faith in faith itself
Praising only love, for God is Love
Intoxicated on the wine of love
Seeing complex reason as simple
Achieving an existence here and now
On Love's lands before rising
Above pettiness with piety 
Weeping tears of joy for death
For the death is the ultimate mercy


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lamprey

the lamprey swins at the twins
they play as the river quivers
secret spells have their smells
the wounded trippplets enter the sea

the porpoises play
their usual way
lamprey spring begins once again
they shoot syringes into their sides

the dolphins scream in my dream
the gods ride the mammals
digging their spurs into the herd
they go dolphin there..


----------



## Awakening

Time is an addict
No ambitions
No money
No desire other than to be itself
Time is addicted to its Self


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

There are 16 Personality Types
not 1..


----------



## eleri

Why are there so few people with so many opinions? 
Some never see the sunshine 
Because of our souls are too frightened 
Of being alone. 

We should gather them up in our hands, 
Let them go like mother to a child. 

Because your thought, 
Your straying idea 
Can change even reality itself. 
And then, and only then the world can be at peace.


----------



## Jamie.Ether

*This Isn’t What I Signed Up For* 
I keep thinking, “Something’s got to give.”

I think, I should go out and open up, to the ones who “love” me,

but not now, I’m too angry and high-strung.

My temper will inevitably destroy the progress I was promised.

It’s not acceptable to be so full of hate, in a safe place.

My shouts will darken and sink the peace you’ve found, so I’m not coming around.

Disillusionment is an under statement.

Everything I’ve prayed on turned to dust, and malice laughs, amusement of a smoke and mirrors trick that I believed.

And now…

Where do I go from here?

You don’t understand my mourning of so many things and people who never really were, at all.

Crying out the fantasy dream that was promised.

If you’re not who are you, then please fucking say it, at least, for me.

All that I have now is a reality that I’ve seen too many times, common, cheap, and earthly dirty.

Trying to kill my broken trust and broken expectations.

Am I always going to compare this to what I was told it would be?

And you don’t understand, still. I don’t believe anyone anymore.


----------



## bubbleboy

I swear it feels
As if I'm dying on the inside
As if I have some deadly disease
Cancer of the heart maybe?
I don't know
But I feel it in my bones
And I shiver 
But it's not cold
Do my eyes deceive me?
Because I swear
My flesh feels like it's rotting
But I look down 
And I can't even find a measly goosebump
Down the length of both arms
Nor any other symptom of distress
Displayed on my dismal figure
What is this feeling?
I can't bear it
But I'm forced to wear it
You can't see my invisible scars
But oh why did you have to break my heart?


----------



## Lycrester

Silence

Never persistant,
Though pushy once caught in its invisible web.
A place where there are no due dates,no people.
Maybe butterflies.
Inner monologues are read daily.
Minute by Minute,
Until even the words disappear.


----------



## Lycrester

Untitled Prose Thingy

He prepared the table time and time again,
With that same emotionless pout.
We both knew what he wanted,
And what he wanted I could not give.
His artic stare was demanding,
And seemed to be the only thing,
Drowning out the annoying cuckoo clock on the wall.
His contemplation was nearly unbearble.
We both knew I had failed him.
And as he sipped chardonnay,he paused.
"How much do you think your soul is worth,darling?"


----------



## Ariana

Empty Space
Empty Room
Empty Heart
So Full Of Gloom.


----------



## SilentScream

<--deleted-->


----------



## Ariana

Scared of the future
Denying the past
True hope never loved
True love never lasts.


----------



## SilentScream

<--deleted-->


----------



## Surreal Snake

Greed

they devour the trees
and bleed in the seas
they pick up the gun
and destroy the sun

they plant the seeds of greed
hey you shine my shoes
money the funny disease
they see no skies in secular eyes

oceans of fish on the hit list
the children cry they mine not buy
young lives die they see no skies
the rich play no taxes today


----------



## Surreal Snake

Glassco

porno poetry is not a thief
he spills out his words
some absurd
caves of cocks and immortal cunts


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scorn

the immortals are born
we cry with scorn
the secular die with cuts in their wrists
they shine the nights sky one day we die

immortal beloved where are my eyes
they see no skies
the politics of the night
we build crystal and destroy with people


----------



## Surreal Snake

Warm

your curly blankets keep me warm
we lay down and sky
tomorrow we die
we die in crystal skies


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tomorrow

tomorrow never comes
it dies with the skies
look up and see
the beauty of we

the gorgeous truth of you
we ride the nights tide
we fall with the rain
it bleeds our pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Witches

the witches brew the sky
immortal love comes from the dove
the werewolves swoon down
they carry the storm


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tears

16 tears of tomorrow
the tribes of type try to get right
if we fall
its one and all..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spears

400 spears of eternity are thrown at us
they come from the gods
throwing their bolts at us
they see the disease

400 spears of eternity are thrown at us
the empty holes of our souls
they strike with might
we pull them out with a shout

400 spears of eternity are thrown at us
with crystal eyes we look at our skies
the red rain comes once again
our pain is not vain

400 spears of eternity are thown at us
with ruby eyes we idle the skies
we load the blood and let it sing
the spears enter our center


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bukowski

bukowski sings in alcohol springs
he bathes in them
once again
his poetry drunk as a skunk

the wise old man
he has a plan
drink himself to death
thats his pet

bukowskis gorgeous skies
they say do or die
how about some rye
he enters the sky


----------



## Dalien

Restless Calm
by Dale
14 August 2011

She sits in the backseat
Chaos taking the wheel
Calmness rides shotgun
Fingers rest the window
Silently winding down
Wild ride relaxes outside
Strong winds fold curves
Roads rushing right by
U-turns spinning truth
Evening falls a long day
Fingers restlessly tap
Stirring window winding
Alone in the backseat
She sits in the shadows
Watching wheels roll by


----------



## Dalien

Failed?
by Dale
14 August 2011

Did you really think I failed?
To be all that I was
To be all that you wanted
Didn't the rules change over time?
I couldn't keep up
I couldn't please you
Didn't you not stop to see?
Simply, I wasn't you
No, my dear, I didn't fail


----------



## bubbleboy

My emotions always strong
They be the horses on the reins
And I their driver dragged along
On these beasts, a firmer grip
I hope eventually to gain
But til that lovely day, my hands
Are bound to bear their strain


----------



## Dalien

For Drew
by Dale
14 August 2011

Saw you as a strong being
Giving you strength
Had to understand your pain
Enclosing your heart
Saw you slowly pulling away
Falling deeper inside
Had to keep a constant watch
Ticking by my side
Saw you walk away from good
Crushing the sands finer
Had to watch you finish 
Destroying your world
Saw you hit rock bottom
Living out of your car
Had to watch you come up for air
Breathing fumes of lost
Saw you struggle time and time
Diving back under once more
Had to let you go for good
Knowing that was not enough
Saw you didn't want my hands
Pulling you above water
Had to get back what you lost
Hoping beyond hope that would happen
Saw you drown one last time
Sinking never to grab anyone's hands
Not even your own


----------



## Dalien

Cleaning Lady
by Dale
14 August 2011

Opening the closet door,
A bunch of wrinkled clothes
Sitting piled up for way too long
The cleaning lady is working
Her fingers to the bone
She must separate the fabrics,
Of the keepers that don't belong


----------



## Dalien

Ghostly Puzzle
by Dale
14 August 2011

Slowly the ghost rise
Up out of their graves
They were not resting
Peace was not theirs
Stirred yet once more
She realizes once again
Alone she is in pieces
Restlessness rising
Shaking ghost to fit
Jigsaw puzzle together


----------



## Dalien

Unknown Title
by Dale
14 August 2011

She wants what she wants
She is where she is at
She doesn't know how
To get where she wants
She sits and moves all at once


----------



## Dalien

Brewing Storm
by Dale
14 August 2011

Oh, a storm is brewing
Oh, lift me up take me away
Oh, don't give a flip give a few
Oh, ready to jump on a motorcycle
Oh, ready to hit it and get it
Oh, wild mare is wanting to thunder
Oh, the storm where are you


----------



## Dalien

Not The Store
by Dale
14 August 2011

Frickin' frackin flying freak
Here she sits waiting
She is only going to make it
To work at the gas station
Yeah, she is back to that
Wonderful place this week
Who knows maybe a Harley
Will ride in and whisk her away
If only in her dreams


Yeppers! lol Laughing at myself! lol


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Gods

they sing immortal songs
bang that gong
the dribble runs down their chins
what a sin

they are as old as the cold
the humans self absorbed
we roll in groups
eternal bloops

the gods are men once again
we hate each other
why bother
we kill the fold of the cold

hey were all different
the maggots conceive
our internal disease
i wonder where we went


----------



## Surreal Snake

Humanity

they make me sick
fucking shits


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cut

i cut the nights wrists
she pulls away
she is scared today
eternity sighs and puts on her wings

the disease of us 
such a fuss
i watch the button
so tempted today

armageddon laughs and has his way
he shows me the button
come lets play
i push and watch humanity blown away


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cancer

the cancer of us
the disease of our leaves
they fall one and all
nihilism is not a prison

why bother with us
we destroy as boys
grow up as men
we do it again

the night lets us play
lets blow it away
the storm of torment
is happening today

so if you say
have a nice day
lets destroy the day
going to happen anyway


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck You sonneT(Part.078)

fuck you
fuck you 
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you


----------



## Lycrester

Whatever happened to Little Licruster? (Something or other)

How horrific the sight as it swallowed that 9 year old girl,
Smile and all. 
That dark mass of reality
That loomed over her rainbows and pink dandelions.
She choked on false promises, 
Her adolescence was shot. 
An 8 year wait,
Before the discovery of her remains.
But not before famine and needle had their way with her.


----------



## Sina

Lycrester said:


> Whatever happened to Little Licruster? (Something or other)
> 
> How horrific the sight as it swallowed that 9 year old girl,
> Smile and all.
> That dark mass of reality
> That loomed over her rainbows and pink dandelions.
> She choked on false promises,
> Her adolescence was shot.
> An 8 year wait,
> Before the discovery of her remains.
> But not before famine and needle had their way with her.


*goose bumps* another powerful poem @Lycrester, you are really good.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twin Syringes

my twin and i bang the tin drum
we take our needles in red rivers
our curly frenchfry eyes
fuck off skies

others suck the meat from us
tributaries of their sin
judgement again
my gemini twin

my twin lets begin again
four eyes of suicide skies
the harpoon comes soon
it rapes us without a fight


----------



## Dalien

Cover
by Dale
15 August 2011

Cover the hurt
Pull it over the mind
Watch it close feigning blind

Cover the hurt
Pull it down asunder
Watch it fall like thunder

Cover the hurt
Pull it up tight like a lover
Watch it lie undercover


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

they havent a care
with frenchfry hair


----------



## Surreal Snake

So
so what
who gives a fuck
my last line doesnt shine


----------



## Dalien

Reality Sucks
by Dale
14 August 2011

Not wanted by no one is she
Why should she not dream
At least there someone does
Shit this dream now is different
Then the one she had before
That one was real dreaming
So don't take anything personal
She is fucked anyway she looks at it
Alone is the reality she never dreamed


----------



## Anahata

There were petals!
Yes,
Waves of petals
And mist with bulbs
And walkers;
Who gossiped and gaped,
And saw, but overlooked
And the bicycles who flew past the bridge,
Shouting for others
(Those gawkers)
To watch where
Everyone else wanted
To be...

Here,
On a canal
Amongst the flowers
While the rain fell in cool whispers
Like all the mingling language
And curiosity.

I watched, but was
Not part:
I was
Alone.


----------



## bubbleboy

Anahata said:


> There were petals!
> Yes,
> Waves of petals
> And mist with bulbs
> And walkers;
> Who gossiped and gaped,
> And saw, but overlooked
> And the bicycles who flew past the bridge,
> Shouting for others
> (Those gawkers)
> To watch where
> Everyone else wanted
> To be...
> 
> Here,
> On a canal
> Amongst the flowers
> While the rain fell in cool whispers
> Like all the mingling language
> And curiosity.
> 
> I watched, but was
> Not part:
> I was
> Alone.


AWESOME, seriously I loved this!


----------



## bubbleboy

Oh, you feel happy?
Well don't be selfish my friend
Shuffle up and deal happy! 
And in the middle of handing out
All your diamonds, clubs, and spades
Don't forget to show them all your heart too
Theirs are a tad gray today
While yours wields a golden shade of red
Lend your hue
And maybe on a rainy day
They'll lend you theirs too
After all
It's what friends do =)


----------



## bubbleboy

It's all about writing what you feel
Make it real
Don't force it
Trust that it'll come
And when it does
Pick up the pen
And don't stop writing
Because...
Each letter's a cell
Each word a tissue
Each line an organ
Each poem a piece of you
Show them what you're made of


----------



## bubbleboy

A calm head
In a chaotic world
The emotions rock your boat
And the storms come and go
But the sun is always there
Even if you can't always see it
So hold your course true


----------



## bubbleboy

I've always imagined Emily
Sitting alone in a chair
Which itself was
Sitting alone in a room
Which itself quite honestly 
Seems the lonely scene
But she'd never know it herself
Because her pair of eyes
Always managed 
To venture out the window
Even though her pair of feet 
Never quite liked to follow along
She saw sights 
That sang of hope
And if you can see hope
And hear hope 
Maybe that's enough
To feel hope despite
Your fearful feet and fingers
And give hope a home
Its own perch inside your soul


----------



## Susanna

Imagine when the form aligns with the soul
What a powerful alliance will unfold
8-15-11


----------



## bubbleboy

I want the world to feel me
And feel my presence
The way I its
So that
When I'm gone
And my body's buried
I'll at least be 
A reason to smile
A story to tell
A lesson to teach
I want to make my mark
To draw my name in the wet cement
So that when it dries up
The people I've loved
And maybe even people I've never met
Remember that I was here
Tracing their fingers along my memory
That's quite enough for me


----------



## johro

*Tender Words*
--Rumi

Tender words we spoke
to one another
are sealed 
in the secret vaults of heaven.
One day like rain,
they will fall to earth
and grow green
all over the world.​


----------



## Surreal Snake

johro said:


> *Tender Words*
> --Rumi
> 
> Tender words we spoke
> to one another
> are sealed
> in the secret vaults of heaven.
> One day like rain,
> they will fall to earth
> and grow green
> all over the world.​


Rumi is great but original works only..


----------



## Lycrester

Yellowbelly

What has kept the canary so silent?
Look at her beautiful cage,its bars of gold.
The finest seed to feast upon.
A home of warmth in aves' dreams. 
No one told her of the Reaper with many whiskers.


----------



## Lycrester

Ghost of the Metro

A nymph from the urban moon,
Pearl,Pale,Young,Frail. Bright.
Everyone steals from the Sun.
Far China with broken English.
Humble me again before you fade into the streetlights.

[Sometimes strangers know you better than yourself.]


----------



## SargeMaximus

Will we find, 
When ascending to join God's company,
that just as children on earth, 
our mortal childhood
Will be but a shadow;
and being gods,
will we lose our innocence,
when faced with the grand scheme of things?


----------



## Dalien

That Cat
by Dale
16 August 2011

She should be shaken awake
She sleeps at the most inappropriate moments
Wakes up when she wants stretching like a feline
Independent at that!
Turns her back twitching the tip of her tail
There take that!
What an amusing wildcat lending the air of being tame
That muse of mine dressed in cat pajamas and tail!


----------



## SilentScream

*Lying lying !!*

Cry! Bye! Die Die Die !
Rage, fucking rage, Deceiving!
Meaninglessly hopeless, raving
Lunacy in synchronizing hate
Hating to hate myself! Too late!
Bringer of pain, silver on a plate
Subject of ridicule ....

Sorry, I'm done ! Why ?

Regretting myself in my own mind
Hating every feeling making me blind
The past merged with the present
Makes the future miscreant
This rage in me never died
Seventeen _wonderful_ years I lied
Giving myself hope, always failing
Flailing, upon a spider's thread hanging
Latching on to the Medusa hope
Evil temptress, she fed me dope
Meaningless revelations, words I wove
Always losing, gaining, losing. She drove
Insane, insane! Hate me !! Leave me be!
Don't hold me, don't love me. Burn Me
Ashen mind, seeking something divine
Chaotic, unpredictable. Lying. 

Always, Always. No I'm fine! 

HAH ! 

(You don't know me)


----------



## SilentScream

*Continuity*

*Continuity*
28th August, 2001

He cries in vain,
Continuously lamenting his life
He gets in trouble
Continuously regretting his life
He makes his own choices
Continuously ruining his life
He lives in pain
Continuously torturing his life
He has many friends
Continuously abusing his life
He abuses himself
Continuously losing his life
He reaches for the sky
Continuously failing his life
He falls silently, rejected
Continuously lonesome in life
He calls everyone everyday
Continuously rejected in life
He is torn between homes
Continuously punishing his life


----------



## snail

*Colorful*

The minds of my friends
invite muses who caress
these dull hands awake.














Obsessive actions,
repetitive focusing,
bright rainbow pencils,

I have a new crush
on sketchbooks and sharpeners.
You spark me to life.


----------



## the3rdpower

Deep inside there's a little boy

Playing with his little toys

He kicks and screams and yells at me, 

"Why are you just so gosh darn mean?!"

I laugh at him and say, "Me Man!"

Glaring at me he kicks a rusty can.

I frown at him,"just go race away."

He sighs, "I cannot... I saw your dummy face today."


Little Man
the3rdpower


----------



## Dalien

the3rdpower said:


> Deep inside there's a little boy
> 
> Playing with his little toys
> 
> He kicks and screams and yells at me,
> 
> "Why are you just so gosh darn mean?!"
> 
> I laugh at him and say, "Me Man!"
> 
> He glares at me kicking a rusty can.
> 
> I frown at him,"just go race away."
> 
> He sighs, "I cannot... I saw your dummy face today."
> 
> 
> Little Man
> the3rdpower


Hey, I like it! Welcome to the Surreal Snake's thread! Hope you weave more here!


----------



## the3rdpower

Dalien said:


> Hey, I like it! Welcome to the Surreal Snake's thread! Hope you weave more here!


I'm so trying to be Shel Silverstein. ;] 
Thanks welcome.


----------



## bubbleboy

I feel the love
I literally just shuddered
Goosebumps on my arms
Smile on my face
It feels good to trust
And to let trust
I hear the music
Feelin the groovy tune of life
And I'm just groovin along too


----------



## bubbleboy

Reach out into the night
For that dream you desire
So desperately
And don't fret if you find 
That it's proven itself
Elusive to the eye
Sometimes you need to just leap blindly
And hope for the best
Might not always get what you want
But life always 
Gives you what you need


----------



## Lycrester

Otis Redding

Rock this soul,
God of the Smooth 
Sound the trumpets,
And make this body quake.


----------



## Sina

*Lycrester*

Mind's treasure trove
Goddess of unorthodox structure
Power and Hammering pain
Adolescence's blood Games.
Oh my hungry eyes!
Keep Offering your soul
My Insatiable appetite 
Lycrester, It waits.


----------



## Dalien

Ladder
by Dale
17 August 2011

One rung, five, ten rungs
Oh, my, made it to the top
Looking down
Oh, shit, the world really does spin
Air swooshing by
Looking up
Through a square eye between rungs
Oh, my, ladder takes a walk
Standing straight tall and proud
Never mind
Oh, yes, the bottom needs to be held
Standing strong and steady
Ground feels delicious under feet


----------



## Dalien

Uncomplicated
by Dale
17 August 2011

Walking down aisle...
End cap filled with candy delight
Stopped in her tracks...Retro!
Charleston Chews, Zagnuts, Clark Bar
The list grooves on...
Memories flood like childhood dreams
Tickling silly notion of corner store
Hey, back to simpler times
Yeah, right! Who knows just maybe...
Sweet memories must visit more often
Keeping it simple can give bigger kisses


----------



## Dalien

A Thought
by Dale
17 August 2011

Here's a thought for ya...
Simpler times with modern technology
A balance between the two


----------



## bubbleboy

*Life's Last Dance*

The Autumn trees shed their leaves
And with a fate having already
Been chosen for them
They themselves choose dance
In the midst of damnation 
Much sooner than dwell on
What's already done and decided.
On descent, their warm palettes pirouette
On the tip of their toes
Twisting and twirling untroubled
As if All the World's a Stage
And its final curtain, Winter,
Were merely the thing preceding
The fruit of their life's last leave:
A well deserved round of applause


----------



## fractalworlds

Love this. So true. Leaves and the whole Fibonacci aspect of trees really inspires me.


----------



## thedavidhooker

*To Brian Ponte*

Ten years ago,
Not too far from where we are now,
We thought ourselves as older
As we searched for identity,
Unaware of the slumber we were in.

Had we known what we would awaken to;
Laughing at the quirks our friends exploited
And black being a sometimes color,
The music we would deem tolerable—then enjoyable,
And thoughts we put opinions into.

Had we’d known the women we would give our hearts to
And in what condition they would be returned,
The courage we would have no choice but to gain
And the dreams that weren’t as we dreamed.

Had we known what to expect
And everything which would entail,
Would it have been the same
Or has not knowing made it worthwhile?


----------



## Tyche

I haven't written anything in three years. This is the last piece I wrote that I don't consider complete crap. Please be gentle because I wrote it in high school as an assignment and never got any comment about it from the teacher, so I'm really unsure about it.*Inspired by Cyrano de Bergerac's Speech. Cyrano's Speech in English

Would you expect me to sell my soul
To the devil I abhor?
Could you expect me to do it happily?
I'm worth far, far more
Than superficial glitz and glamour.
I am not a whore,
Come to grovel at your feet.
I am not a slave to your
Disgusting sense of reality.
Should your pretty little
Marionette dance to your wiles?
Let's see how many ways I can defile
My sense of morality.
Should money ultimately be my god?
No, thank you.
I'd rather scrounge for a living
Than succumb to your malignancy.
Am I so little in this dance of life
That I must abuse the gifts I have?
Simple rhymes for oh so simple minds,
Entertainment for those who worship it.
Slapstick for the sake of depravity,
Fantasy for those who reject reality.
Should I dull my mind for
An idealized sense of comedy?
Degrade myself for a sensationalized
Masked public and private degradation?
Create a sense of wellbeing
In a world of woeful industrialization?
No, thank you.
I don't think fortune and fame
Are prize enough to helping you maim
The pitiful drooling masses.
Should I sit by and watch
As you mercilessly commit
Unspeakable atrocities
Against the literature I so adore?
Should I fall to my knees and thank
My malevolent puppet master
For granting me the privilege of freedom?
Would you have me beg for the strings
That bind me from my first amendment rights?
You cannot blind me from the truths
Hidden beneath your artful lies.
Should I just learn to get along,
Follow the crowd, wherever they throng?
To hound my little piece of glory
Which I have not skillfully earned?
No, thank you. You can keep your
Ideas of success and failure.
I will breathe life into my writing
Without the toxic fumes of censorship.
I will pen and speak and exist
In a world untouched by your greed.
Steal, kill and destroy have become your creed,
But there are greater wars to be fought.
I might not lay hands on the success
You claim is my birthright,
If only I were willing to take it,
But I will always have my dignity,
My pride, and those are more valuable
Than any treasure I might pilfer.


----------



## Lycrester

Blue October

Wallowing in blood pudding,
This sadness feels warm,
The Heart in sparks, Brain ignited,
I scream at the top of my lungs!


----------



## TrailMix

More of my silliness...

Turning, softly, he rose from the grass,
His eyes meeting mine under cloudy skies,
Hoping, someday this all would pass
After all our hard, unhealthy tries

I felt a tear fall down my cheek
And I fell to the earth, my face in the dirt.
Only he could make me feel so weak,
My strong legs melt to nothing in my grey skirt.

He ran to my side and lifted my head
It felt like it had at the start.
I felt my stomach fill with dread
And I knew he had stolen my heart


----------



## Jamie.Ether

and the tree did, at times, weep, but its eyes were so high from the ground that everyone assumed it was just raining.


----------



## snail

Another voice is
cut out from the throat
before it pushes itself out,
which cuts out every ear
where it would land

until the sound dies barren,
a seed too firm to sprout,
too tight to uncurl
into the hostile ground.

The stem 
would have been 
strong and tall,
straight enough to snap
before the wind could make it bend.

The petals 
would have been 
bold, deep red,
with gold dust inside,
moving like satin.

The leaves
would have been
dark and wide,
but now

there is only a small grain,
a cool stone,
treasure buried, 
all potentials closed.


----------



## snail

*Idealist Love Poem*

I would love you
if you weren't you,
and were what I love
instead of what you are,

but since you are you,
I will create a story
about a you who is not you,
and that false you will be

the essence of my beauty,
whose only flaws are tolerable,
because I love them 
in myself.

I would love you
if what you were
would never be a threat
to what I need you to be.

But since you are you,
I will imagine you as non-threatening,
and I will feel betrayed when you 
are not like me.

Since you are you,
I will push at your edges
to round them off,
declaw the passion
and mourn when the spark is lost.

I would love you
if what you were
was covered in colorful spikes
that couldn't pierce my skin,

which is a perfect set of exposed nerves
able to see the palest rainbows,
and feel the dullest pins.

I would love you,
but since you are you,
I will create an idol in your honor
so I can worship the idea of you
by giving it your name.


----------



## Lycrester

22...23

Marking the check-freckled calendar,
Creme and wax sticks sounds so tasty.
Another year closer to death,
Please Father Time don't be so hasty!

[Just Kidding. I actually enjoy aging. Happy B-day to me! XD ]


----------



## SargeMaximus

/\ Happy Birthday! 

Here's a poem of mine that I felt I had to let loose on cyberspace. I don't understand it myself, maybe you folks can. Either way, hope you enjoy it. 

_Apparitions, Apparitions.

_ “Fog along the weeds, 
The lightly singing trees, making a gentle sound. 
The light stirs their branch, and puts forth the lance, 
To make a play for praying. 
Such succumb in excerpts;

My watch loses it’s chain, I have no place to paint.  

A shutter in the distance distracts my patience;
I follow the willow tree, made of dough & bow & things renown; 
I spark patience once again, to seep breath relentless.”
 ~ _a mire_.​ Incandescently laugh the flowers, holding on  
To mud. Softly 
Swaying the wind and giving lift to ravens, always 
Communicating within the fraternity of minds; with horse-shoes. 
Alighting prophecy, and professing matches to already taught lies, 
Though with moral motivations, 
Discoursing all the way.

Mixing under the stars as silken tapestries,  
These flowers which I speak of, spoke of me first, prophesying 
My words to my own thunder. Waking 
With the moon dwellers, and making my glimpse 
From behind the lunar wall,
Most see my shape in their dreams whenever I laugh in horror, 
As becomes my calamity which I have seen.


----------



## SilentScream

SilentScream

Tis a strange plight
Wanting to be heard
Accepted, understood
Without words 'tis not possible
Can't think of words 'nymore
Nay, my Screams are Silenced


----------



## bubbleboy

Tired of this town
Don't wanna stay
Though afraid to go
Wake up to the same sad scene 
Every morning
See the same sad people
Everyday
Lay in the same sad bed 
Thinking to myself
Every night
I'm so tired of this town


----------



## bubbleboy

Everyone is leaving
I'm the only one left
Abandoned and again left
To my own imagination
Such a cruel fate!
But wait...
I've just had a realization
Shone a different light on my plight
And now I see
Wasn't me
Well maybe it was
But if they didn't like me for me
It was their time to leave
And it wasn't just me


----------



## bubbleboy

Someone tell the sunset to stay
I don't want the night just yet
Don't want this moment to escape
Into that midnight blue
Would rather have
The pinkish streaks and purple hues
The underbelly of clouds
Bearing the faintest shades of red
A golden horizon
Lining the green mass of trees
How lovely it all is!
And how inspiring!
So someone tell this sunset to stay
Because I don't want the night just yet


----------



## Lycrester

Don't Give Into False Prophets 

Tonight alone in my black misery,
Television,my candle.
The devil's ice cream social,
Made everything feel better. Strange.


----------



## bubbleboy

This hope
Is a mystery to me
I ask myself
Why am I here?
And for this
I have no honest answer
No reason why day after day 
I find myself
Following the same drab routine
But a feeling felt deep 
And felt powerful
A force without a face
Buried below 
Beneath any conscious awareness
Speaking to me behind its veil
In a tone so soothing
That I find it impossible to doubt its identity
How hope comforts me!
I know not why I'm here
But I know because of this hope I feel
And this unexplainable love for life
Which seems to constantly
Batter and bruise me
Carving fresh wounds
To add to my vast collection of scars
That there is a reason
And I need not know it
Nor make sense of it
To feel it


----------



## bubbleboy

I dwell in possibility
Because to put it simply
I am a dreamer
Of which I'm proud
Because I've felt
So much sorrow
Too much for my ripe age
I guess I just
Don't know any better quite yet
Yet despite this unnecessary suffering
I am still a dreamer


----------



## bubbleboy

The world spun round and round
And I rode her carousel
The entirety of my life
Waiting for the music to stop
But it never did
So here I am thinking
Maybe the music never stops
Maybe we ride til our time is up
And then make way for someone new 
To enjoy the sound of her tune


----------



## Lycrester

Encore

She no longer sings the Blues,
Its hard to not smile,
And make her heart sink.
Though stained with lies from the ignorant gallery,
She laughs at the word, "Peanut."
For she knows the truth,her reality,her future.
And after every great performance comes the applause.


----------



## Dasaint

I used to think I was shy and awkward… now I know I’m merely quiet.

I used to think I was scatterbrained and forgetful… now I know that I remember impressions rather than details.

I used to think I was over-sensitive… now I know that I’m tender-hearted and loving.

I used to think I was a control freak… now I know that I take pleasure in keeping things organized.

Yes, I’m an INFJ.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dog

i am the lightning
the bent rod of armageddon
the wonder of thunder
i fly the distant wing
the zombies talk
my oh my
we fly in demon skies
the creatures break their swords on truth
they stick it in
begin again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Clouds

clouds of skies
with trippple eyes
the knowing see the reflection
of warrior skies
purge the skies
melt the eyes
break the skies of their lies
the maggots roll in super bowls
they watch the spring break its back
come back oh come back
the cracks in the skies break
they smother the other
we all seed
we all bleed
set free..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trance

universal skies of lies
we gather the gloom
i keep in my room
the wonder of us
we fly knowing eyes
the meat of me i set it free
set it free..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Marshes

the marshes drain red rain
who is to blame
the redundant skies
the redundant skies
we look for our truth
some take the noose
others the mongoose
the snake fights the night
without fright
i come down from my plight
the watching skies of childrens eyes
the beauty of their truth
i refresh my death


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silence

i slay it with my will
i take it by its throat
i take my sword
i end its life
i take silence with a chill..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Angel

she comes from aladdins lamp
her feathers strong
her song laced with gold
she swims in her silver
i look the angel in her ruby eyes
she cries in sufi skies
her diamond tears have no fear
unleashed from her lamp
her wings expand all over this land


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ja

he birds and the bees
the songs of the trees
the blood of the seas
the weak on their knees
the tunes that are free
the twins in the skies
the shame oh the shame.


----------



## Surreal Snake

'Silence'

silence sits alone
it wears its crown
never a sound
i employ its sword
on its knees
silence comes to be
silence always sees..


----------



## Surreal Snake

mOOn

mother mOOn
hug me soon

make love to the skies
the blackened night of fright

crescent mOOn
sing me your tune..

spray your silver on me
i open my eyes to pristine skies

your smile your smile
the stars stand by your side..


----------



## snail

I woke up with a devil in my bed,
an avalanche in my room,
stories in my head,
the sound of
falling
still
fresh
from dreaming,
with pieces scattered
and everything out of place,
my eyes still adjusting to the light.​


======

The potted plant touches the plastic with her roots,
stretches as far as she is allowed,
leaning toward the sun,
dependent on the watering can
only because the rain is withheld.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Veins

my veins reach the sun
they vine to the skies
i block the suns eyes
she cries she cries
i wound the sky
she sighs with wanting eyes
i hold her head under the fountain
i drown her youth
she holds her breath
my pet..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Eager

the eager beaver
she spreads her legs
i feed her the sublime
she takes me in
and begins again
born of wonder and thunder
the seed fills its need


----------



## Surreal Snake

Looking glass

the looking glass blinks
its feeds time with rhyme
the surreal need to be
it wonders why
it sees no sky
the humans cry
then they die
the glass sees its reflection
the purple skies
of looking glass eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Talons

my talons 
they tic toc tic toc the clock
my arms wind
in surreal time
broken on the rack
they rarely come back..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Star

i blind the stars
i make them think
i pull out the candles life
i rape the wick of it
i take the moon in my room
i sink into her with my spurs
i take her life i make it right


----------



## Surreal Snake

Boil

the squadrons boil in oil
the souls of the fold
the unicorns get down on their knees
to the supreme being

they empty the skies of machine gun eyes
they knee to the seeing being
where is this god
that does flog

the unicorns see the need to be
their sunshine eyes wave hi hi
the silver horses of mythology
hear their plea

they live under candy cane clifts
climbing on sea shell rhymes of time
where is this god
i wind up time on velvet mOOn soon

the crescent mOOn bleeds at noon
she talks to the gods
on her knees she sings to please
the nights breeze preys on the seas


----------



## SilverMoon

Surreal Snake said:


> mOOn
> 
> mother mOOn
> hug me soon
> 
> make love to the skies
> the blackened night of fright
> 
> crescent mOOn
> sing me your tune..
> 
> spray your silver on me
> i open my eyes to pristine skies
> 
> your smile your smile
> the stars stay by your side..


i like this one  i love poems about the moon


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

*The sky's The Limit*

Clouds Clouds I chalk up a smile.
I gaze & dream upon thee..
Declaring what sounds & rhythms you drown,
to keep away my frowns.

Like untelling clowns you dance around me,
like a trance u mesmerize me.
Like a suns ray, so beautiful only to drift away...

You keep away the coldest days with only one gaze.
Weaving my imagination into newly found inspiration..
A creation only crowned with anticipation.

Opening new doors to life & easing away means of strife..
Facing my fears I stare into your foundation, never knowing
-my destination. Embracing the unknown and keeping thoughts,
My Own.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Four Seasons

depression
obsession
regression
protection


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stalker

he returns in the urn
he can never go away
he has to have his say
he likes to play
he sucks the meat 
he shines on my dime
he bores the shores of rhyme


----------



## Lycrester

A Conman's Promise

Bastard.
He does it without warning.
At the edge of my seat,breathless.
I fall to the floor right where he wants me.
So he steals,again,again,again. My Heart.
Until...
What does a pirate do with an empty chest?
Bastard.


----------



## Dark Raven

TRUE
Say, let us play our
perverted romance game
one more time

Tie me up in chains
and choke me until 
stars all smile

And then leave me be

Your touch blazes skin
I'm melting for you
One more time

TRUe CE


----------



## SilentScream

I'm a soldier, a warrior, a fighter
Always fighting, never losing
Always shouting, never silencing

I'll do whatever it takes to live
Always breathing, never crying
Always moving, never mourning

I'll fight the fight or die fighting
Always punching, never crouching
Always scrapping, never scrounging

I'll free my spirit from its shackles
Always escaping, never hiding
Always rising, never falling

I'll live to be free or die trying
Always soaring, never sulking
Always winning, never whining

I live again, risen, 

Silently Screaming. A Phoenix


----------



## Lycrester

Cherry

A blade's favorite color.
A girl with bottle black hair,
Smile to match.
A bruise with a lesson to teach.
A flavor of Motrin.


----------



## bubbleboy

Everything is something
There be no such thing as nothing
To claim that nothing blossomed into something
Or that something eroded into nothing
Man...that's really something


----------



## Dalien

To Hope
by Dale
27 August 2011

It breathes my dreams
Lending the flight of wings
Taking me home


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rhiannon

relationships
the beauty of the beginning
bleeding red rubies
a starry night

complete nothingness 
a silence alone
a found sea shell
eyes of sky

the relief of peace
the blending of one
Trippplets of self
Alone..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the cheese of us
such a fuss..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Maggot

you piece of Shit
i hate you..


----------



## Ariana

Darkness once again consumes
I feel it from within
The soul I tried so long to free
Simply cannot win.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

look in your eyes
no reflection..


----------



## Lycrester

Teen Cult Romance

A night like this is one to remember,
Come Autumn rain in cold November.
We made a pact of blood and scar,
To kill those preps like the dogs they are.


----------



## Ariana

Standing and looking down below
You feel the breeze through winters first snow
Sending shivers up your spine
There's no going back this time.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Moth

it flies in slow motion 
its wings sinking in the night
what does it think
does it blink

it checks out the shine
the weight of its flight
the stare of the flame
its pain

it hates its wave
it keeps it away
it understands
today..


----------



## Dalien

Popcorn Doodle
by Dale
27 August 2011

Footing the seat
Elbowing the folded knee
Tapping the thinking chin
Eying that far away sight
Watching flip book doodling
Create a moving life
While kernels are popping


----------



## Ariana

The Two of Us

You can’t fight me
You know that its true
I’ll always be the one
You turn to

Stop the fighting
Don’t ignore
The future that we
Have in store

Forever tearing yourself apart
You know I’ve always won
Forget the you, you use to know
A new era has begun

Heart alone
Soul in two
Nothing else 
That we can do

Submit.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Maggots

they walk side by side
they blow away the wind
they do not fuck
they do not sing
they come for you


----------



## SilentScream

The calm after the storm
Oft leaves me wordless
Speechless, Tormentless

The serene calm of transcendence
Of spiritual enlightenment
Travel beyond the confines of spirit

Touched by the feathers of my angel
Young she is claims my burden
Flying weightless upon her wings

Steeling memories of my pain 
The tide of emotions unsnared
The world seems again so bare


----------



## bubbleboy

SilentScream said:


> The calm after the storm
> Oft leaves me wordless
> Speechless, Tormentless
> 
> The serene calm of transcendence
> Of spiritual enlightenment
> Travel beyond the confines of spirit
> 
> Touched by the feathers of my angel
> Young she is claims my burden
> Flying weightless upon her wings
> 
> Steeling memories of my pain
> The tide of emotions unsnared
> The world seems again so bare


this is really great =)


----------



## Sina

Marshmallow with poisoned spikes
Deadly Food for Life's Maggots
Only He survives _*Humanity's*_ lethal test 
My artist gulps down bitter Grief
Liquid rage denser than Blood
Black Mamba breathes Despair
Loathing words for want of Flesh
The staggering Brutality of distance 
A defiant wave crashing against Mights,
_Recedes_
Two Beasts of war enter each other
Longing melts in their Fire
The splendid invincibility of _*Oneness. *_​


----------



## bubbleboy

The compass points north
Having no direction of my own
I follow blindly
Knowing not what else to do
It takes me home
But I still feel lost


----------



## snail

*Noise again*

Conversation, television, 
dogs bumping into boxes,
cats fighting outside,
endless cars that keep coming
all through the night,
with various rumbling whirs,
the wind knocking things over,
more cars, more television,
someone stumbling around in the dark,
the flush of a toilet,
water running,
the bottom of a glass against the counter,
a big logging truck,
dogs barking,
whispered voices,

and for just a moment,
nightmare noises,

then I wake, 
when something is too loud.

Noise again,
rustle, chatter, clatter, 
bang, knock, crinkle
voices and music,
car door closing,
plates against plates,
pans clanging,
the edge of the cat food can pounding three times against the dish,
the garbage can closing from gravity's effect on plastic hinges,
three dogs barking because 
one of them mistakes the thud for an intruder,
and the relentless television that is never mute,
birds repeating the same shrill tune,
big trucks rumbling,
cars shooting past,
wind, rain,
noise again.

In the early morning
before the sun rises,
the springs creak as I toss,
until it is light
and someone says,
"Hey! Time to get up."


----------



## bubbleboy

The wind howls the lonesome day
Its pitch piercing empty space
Til I hear with agitation
From the comfort of my bed
A tap tap tapping at my window
I turn my head
Glancing out its invisible frame
The only thing dividing 
Me and my unwelcome guest
I reprimand the ghostly figure
With a gust of arrogant annoyance
No, you can't come in 
Too cold I claim
It shivers its response
Sadly turns the other way
The wretch obviously
Thought I a warmer friend


----------



## Alaya

We walk the path, whatever path.
We reach the shore, restlessness reigns.
We see another path, we walk it.
We reach the mountain, restlessness reigns.
We see a sky, we fly towards it.
We reach the heaven, restlessness reigns.

I see myself, having walked no more, peace embodies the tiredness of my soul.


----------



## snail

I do not intend
to sell away my koto
for a place to sleep.








Conserving my space,
my fingers curl around strings
as my eyelids close.


----------



## bubbleboy

I paint this portrait
For everyone to see
But it isn't me
Selfless
Yet selfish
I hide behind this portrait
Of who I want to be
But it isn't me


----------



## Lycrester

Sandman's Ship

Utopian dreams, be my compass.
Guide me through this unpredictable night.
Conduct me,Cloak me,Comfort me.
For Reality can be so tough to tread,
And its creatures' teeth are sharp.


----------



## Dalien

Down Home
by Dale
29 August 2011

Oh, break out that fiddle
Kick off your shoes
Shove those chairs away
Move those feet on that porch
Dance until you can't dance anymore
Take a deep breathing rest
Oh, get up and dance some more!


----------



## Poet Identity

I once was praying, asking God where my heart was, and then I saw this.

_GLORY_

I don’t know who you are,
But I’m in love with you.
Your hair is the color of freshest tomatoes,
The soft tresses flying out as you quickly turn your head,
The sunshine gaily glinting off the flying locks.
Your pale skin glows with an inner warmth,
A radiance somehow contained by your slight form.
Your innocently naked body escapes my attempts to embrace.
I glimpse a skinny arm, a sinuous leg, the slight curve of your chin.
Your smile uncovers your teeth, white as drawing paper.

Oh, that I could catch you!
In a reflexive embrace we could be united,
I with your light, you with my flesh.
Mystery you are,
Girl who has trapped my heart in the cage of her ivory fingers.
My pulse quickens at the thought of discovering your name.

My breathing slows, becoming heavier.
 My eyes become dull marbles.
I am weary of this pursuit.
You musical laughter bruises your beating scarlet prisoner.
I don’t know who you are,
But I’d like my heart back.


----------



## Dalien

Trial
by Dale
29 August 2011

Everyone stopped right there
Lady standing at gallows
Some whispered about pity
Lady glared hang your pity
Some eyes revealed tis not fair
Lady reflected warmth of eyes
Judge ran circles of himself
Lady sentenced to slow death
Jury remained sitting hung
Lady forgave all either way
Not one person understood
Guilty of love has no verdict


----------



## springpool

black holes

If I set out on foot and wheel,
Through dead sea beds and plaintive trees, 
Past canyons filled with time and breeze, 
As led shot through read centuries;

If I should take this time to heal, 
And search for Eden- less a breath
And without voice or seedy theft,
And less a bag, my own weight heft, 

Then what is it I’m left to hold?
A dead leaf dithers, lithe and close. 
The dark night stills; writhes and blows,
"It's I, the guest, and you, the host".





Frostian piece.


----------



## Lycrester

The Serious Type

I dissect this robot to find its heart.
Inject the unexpected words of benevolence.
Ignore his refusal and jagged edges.
Continuously apply compassion until he melts.
And forms into something new. Something better.
Something to love.


----------



## Anahata

_Filigree_


Did you see life there?
Oh. Yes. It was hiding
And soon you’ll speak,
But there is no gaze behind that gaze
And no life behind the look of
Transparent filigrees and light
That shade the unending from its
Own shelter.

Hide here
And be safe
But: you must look and know
And then the light dies
As all must fade

In some far off chapter,

But (only) turn the page
Now.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sail

intuition broke the unicorns horn
she bends forward and knees
the gods look up at her
that unicorn has scorn

she walks around down
the gods still play today
the unicorn grows a new horn
tis another day..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

broken on the rack
come back..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Thunder

it sprays on the graves
that crack of light
puts up a fight
the gods turn it loose

the red rings of spring
zeus holds up his hands
the lightning plans its revenge
friends..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Breathe

breathe on my sleeve
i take you in deep
creep..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Redundant

spice
life
strife


----------



## Surreal Snake

Freeze

i freeze peace
i put it in my jar
scar oh scar
the lost piece of me

set it free
i lock and load the cold
i turn the gun
on the sun


----------



## Surreal Snake

7 Seconds

of rain
of gain
of pain
of weight
of fight
of tight
of might


----------



## Surreal Snake

Time

that tight slut
she opens her legs
she swallows my silver
that one controls all

she watches us fall
one and all
why do we fight
she is our enemy

they take their time with rhyme
not in the toffee
in the blogs of me
i set her free..


----------



## Dalien

Fourteen Jars
by Dale
20 August 2011

Peace, thundering the wonder of it all
Peace, palms up in the middle of the pouring rain
Peace, whispering the warmth of wild mare
Peace, a sleeping kitten curled upon the chest 
Peace, drawing the alphabet soup of life
Peace, walking beneath leaves on the earth
Peace, willowing laughter filling the air 
Peace, rain barrels catch refreshing the eyes
Peace, skipping stones on a hopscotch image
Peace, animal familiars waking in the woods
Peace, the child with a full belly singing
Peace, facing rocky paths with firm feet
Peace, tending a rose through all seasons
Peace, fourteen jars that don't rust shut


----------



## Dalien

Dances Winding
by Dale
30 August 2011

She dances the winding narrows
She dances the sleeping arrows
She dances the widening marrows
She dances the waking sparrow
She dances the deepening meadow
She dances the saving mellow
She dances the winding yellows


----------



## Dalien

Shocked
by Dale
30 August 2011

Scattered scarlet drops
Shocked waves crash
Shaking off shoulder
Speechless harmless


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Swill

the swill of us
it spills on the beaches
we pick up our dots
the leeches suck the sky

die oh die
oh angry sky
who shows the ghosts
they roast at the sight of us


----------



## Surreal Snake

Schedule

i schedule an appointment with the apocalypse
i wait my turn
i stand in line with my kind
we speak with our beaks

we open up our eyes
the skies are our eyes
the meat of us flies and dies
so called truth of the group


----------



## Surreal Snake

Science

the science so real it makes him feel
that garden fights for what is right
the belladonna spits its nightshades 
that poison an ointment of truth

the evidence planted in his brain
the logic still remains
it does not refrain
with his pain

venus blinks her weary eyes
chocolate skies read her sighs
the science of us
such a fuss..


----------



## Dalien

Despair To Hope
by Dale
30 August 2011

The beauty of despair
Breathing the hearts of all
Writing the words
Sharing the release of despair
Why is despair so coveted
Sharing the finding of hope
Writing the words
Breathing the hearts of all
The beauty of hope


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anti~Matter

the guarded moat of anti~matter
it surrounds the universe
it keeps us in our cages
we are encircled by virtual walls

matter keeps bouncing around town
its walls never fall..
the galaxies try to become one
the self finds the anti self

the moats water are trillions of galaxies
we all live in it
the anti~matter lets it grow
but walls of halls are never breached

anti~matter warriors keeps us all locked inside
the scientists put out magnets to capture the fiends
they escape with their fate
showing us metaphors of great

frustration is a matter of fact
we never seem to find their kind
the instinct of matter does not care
they fly around in blackened night

trip~guarded eyes tell no lies
they swallow themselves whole
galaxies of matter spill out the anti
hydrogen kisses~anti~matter misses

the complete beauty of nothingness
so perfect in its form
they see the skies with knowing eyes
i want to see that starship


----------



## bubbleboy

The night is silent
But for the bugs
Who let the birds sing the day,
The sun, and the clouds
While they
Serenade the stars
All of which rejoice 
Even the heavy-hoofed centaur


----------



## bubbleboy

I forgot how to write
For I forgot how to listen
Ripe in my age
Yet I've worn antique ears
For what's felt like years
Years and years!
The dust accumulated
And I simply forgot how to hear
The sounds of which
Adorn this existence
I looked and I looked
With ever-reaching eyes
Finding no sight 
To settle the sore things
Forgetting how to write
For I forgot how to listen


----------



## bubbleboy

The world seems quiet
Yet my thoughts are loud
Everflowing like a river
Roaring
Pouring in 
So fluent
A mass of consciousness
Made of many meager droplets
You'd never guess it though
Laying in bed listening
To their continuous commotion


----------



## bubbleboy

Perception

Mom's going to work
8 grueling hours
So slow to her
So fast for me
For I sleep peacefully
Unaware of the time
While she watches its hands crawl
With an impatient eye


----------



## bubbleboy

I believed in a girl
But I learned sadly
She wasn't what I'd dreamed
She wasn't even real
An illusion for desperate eyes
I thought her the world
My entire existence
Drawn in Eve's outline
But that was a sin
I'd ignorantly committed
Letting her bear 
The weight of my world
On her shoulders
I've hated myself for doing such
But I'm slowly learning
How to forgive myself too
Redrawing my dreams
So they include more of me


----------



## bubbleboy

springpool said:


> black holes
> 
> If I set out on foot and wheel,
> Through dead sea beds and plaintive trees,
> Past canyons filled with time and breeze,
> As led shot through read centuries;
> 
> If I should take this time to heal,
> And search for Eden- less a breath
> And without voice or seedy theft,
> And less a bag, my own weight heft,
> 
> Then what is it I’m left to hold?
> A dead leaf dithers, lithe and close.
> The dark night stills; writhes and blows,
> "It's I, the guest, and you, the host".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frostian piece.


word wizard! i loved this so much


----------



## bubbleboy

Lycrester said:


> The Serious Type
> 
> I dissect this robot to find its heart.
> Inject the unexpected words of benevolence.
> Ignore his refusal and jagged edges.
> Continuously apply compassion until he melts.
> And forms into something new. Something better.
> Something to love.


I love your creativity


----------



## Lycrester

Apollo Addresses

Blinded worshippers,
Singed tongues calling for love.
Affection to soothe?
Though their skin needs more attention.
A God destroys your senses,
Admiration drives you mad.
Ah,competition.


----------



## bubbleboy

Saw the world 
Heard it
Felt it
Smelled its aroma
Tasted its fruit on my tongue
But never knew it


----------



## Dalien

Never mind


----------



## bubbleboy

Which way's the wind blow?
Where does every gust go?
I think not even they know
Each gale just goes
Breezing through life
With no destination
Nor reason


----------



## thedavidhooker

*Where the Stars Look Down*

In the end,
Our freewill will always dance
To the rhythm of death,
But should we be slaves to the final notes
Of the orchestra?

Or shall we become our own instrument—
Time and motion
Carving away the shape
We wish ourselves to be,

The miracle of such a symphony
Lying not between sun and moon,
But where the stars look down.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Mamba Shine

the black mamba salivates his fate
he slides on his side
a quick lick of his hide
he glides~he glides


----------



## Dalien

Charming
by Dale
1 Sept 2011

Must have been some kind of fancy
Dancing me asleep
For the devil slipped me a dream
Sleeping me awake
Oh, the blue blazes of it!


----------



## Dalien

Feline Sight
by Dale
1 Sept 2011

She perches on the edge
Sleeping eyes guarding
Sleek lines lingering grace
Languid motion stirring
Slightly twitching her tail 
Waiting...
Eyes lock...


----------



## Dalien

Hoopla
by Dale
31 August 2011

Dear, Goodfellas:
All is...what it seems
One says something
No, that isn't quite so
Set out proving just that
It is... all that one sees
Around it goes...
Lassoing hoopla!


----------



## Dalien

Numbers
by Dale
1 Sept 2011

Counting the stars
Seeing those moments
Touching the pulses
Tingling those senses
Numbering the motion
Counting the stars


----------



## Lycrester

Red Light Legal Issues

Caught her through that dusty frame.
A cheap veil of mystery and mosquitos.
She's hiding more than just secrets.
Perfumed lace ties this foreign tongue.
It drowns in whiskey and Her cup is large.
Maybe. Probably. I don't know. Yes.
"Dude,she's good to go."


----------



## snail

I am afraid to draw something beautiful.
Beauty has glory enough.
It is painted gold 
and sold
for more than it is worth.

I am afraid to draw something ugly.
I speak a language where the word for it
means the opposite of what I say,
where nobody knows
to cherish what I see.

I am afraid to draw something strong.
There is no place to attach.
There is nothing receptive to need
anything I share.

I am afraid to draw something weak.
It is too precious to leave hanging from hooks,
bleeding into concrete 
at the blade's command.

I am afraid to draw water
from this muddy well
where everything comes up corrupt
the moment it enters my hand.


----------



## SilentScream

That Child is not mine

The child screams
They scream louder
The child cries
They scold harder
Push, they pull, tormentors
Lost in a silly game of power
Throwing away sanity on a whim
Reckless anger, tortures souls
The child hits, they hit harder
The child screams blood
It stains my soul, burning like acid


----------



## Up and Away

*I'm sorry once again*
*I can't seem to help it*
*A hungry ghost*
*The ghost that kills*
*Or does it?*​ 
*Where will the line be drawn*​ 
*At least my phases*
*Destructive Romance, to Spiritual Repentance*
*are less destructive, and more trusting*
*Yet is it any better*
*When the amount of time I spend beneath the surface*
*Of my heart...*
*Is the same*​ 
*Where shall I turn for the answer*
*Dive through the surface waters*
*Blue and dangerous*
*But there is no caution left...*
*in the dreamworld*​ 
*I dont want a surface relationship*
*I dont want to just.. "be there"*
*Sex*
*Isnt everything*
*I want more always more but why always...*​ 
*Look up from the depths, running out of breath*
*Water on my skin, swim trunks from fear*
*There is no answer here, only a clam shell*
*Pry it open, beauty is.. not enough*​ 
*The flow forgets the meaning*
*The doing forgets the why*
*The why forgets to do*
*How can one balance*
*Again, alone, why does it matter*
*Never alone*
*Fire awakens*
*Hard to let go with so many people*
*In the world hurting from pain*
*cant help them all*
*bitter and help no one*​ 
*I dont want to let go at the wrong time.*
*I want to engage into the flow of life.*
*I have to let it take me, I cant create my own*
*The river currents are there, always*
*From one destination to the next*
*But one must flow to be efficient*
*For others are in the currents...*
*Not in the seems*
*Though the treasure I have found, and collected*
*From the dark receses of the ocean*
*They do not make me flow well*
*They do not hurry my ability to reach my destination*
*They do not make more people around me*
*I should not flaunt them*
*Or wear them thoughtlessly*
*I should not need to be captivated by a gem or a drug or a woman*
*Instead I have my destinations, and I have my "river currents"*
*And I have the happenstance of people doing the same*
*I must not let them hold me back*
*and why would I*
*with all these treasures of experience I have collected*
*when I have seen the face of the dark one*
*evil, and destruction*
*why would i*
*why would i*
*I wont.*​ 
*Believe it*
*And you will flow, arrive, and share.*
*Do not, and you will die an ugly death*
*Perverse, and alone, even when amongst lovers*​ 
-> http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/67568-search-demon-killer.html​


----------



## camus11

*Come the War in Gaza*

Bullets pierce the air. Gunfire mounting.
Officers leading, soldiers obeying
Two sides go to war in the name of their nations.

Rockets daily fired, communication lines are left in tatters
The blood of innocents pools around the statue of the General
Men with false hearts to murder advocating
Praying at the feet of their divine leader
Betraying nothing with their cold, frigid empty stares of collatoralization
The scythe of Death has swung above the sands, come the war in Gaza

Terrified faces hide behind the doors as murder nears them
Like a vulture circles round their defenseless victims, a vile circus
Rifles are pointing at the faces and eyes of little children
Following their orders handed to them by administration
Mowing down innocents as if they were rag dolls

The guided missile seeking its creators’ manufactured retribution
The death of a family is of no concern to army leaders
Forsaking human identity, bloodlust is amended to their constitution
Marching for national glory, the glory of the dead, the glory of the few

The wishes of a child against the barrel of a gun
Why do soldiers not repent of all that they have done?
Is the national security more important than human life?
Should they do what feels is easy or what they know is right?

Carcasses pile on the bloodstained ground, the smoke is burning
The generals spare no tears for the dead, to whence they are returning
Another shot fired, a cruise missile hits its mark, a child is orphaned
All the while wearing masks of hubristic smiles, leaders celebrate their fortune
As the scythe of Death has swung above the sands, come the war in Gaza.

And the Eternal Spirit rises through the gossamer attributions of love ascending
Remembering for itself the horrendous dirge of hate so condescending
And the waving scythe of Death will no longer coldly slice the dove of mending
And the waters will flow again with vitality and life for time unending.


----------



## Sina

camus11 said:


> Bullets pierce the air. Gunfire mounting.
> Officers leading, soldiers obeying
> Two sides go to war in the name of their nations.
> 
> Rockets daily fired, communication lines are left in tatters
> The blood of innocents pools around the statue of the General
> Men with false hearts to murder advocating
> Praying at the feet of their divine leader
> Betraying nothing with their cold, frigid empty stares of collatoralization
> The scythe of Death has swung above the sands, come the war in Gaza
> 
> Terrified faces hide behind the doors as murder nears them
> Like a vulture circles round their defenseless victims, a vile circus
> Rifles are pointing at the faces and eyes of little children
> Following their orders handed to them by administration
> Mowing down innocents as if they were rag dolls
> 
> The guided missile seeking its creators’ manufactured retribution
> The death of a family is of no concern to army leaders
> Forsaking human identity, bloodlust is amended to their constitution
> Marching for national glory, the glory of the dead, the glory of the few
> 
> The wishes of a child against the barrel of a gun
> Why do soldiers not repent of all that they have done?
> Is the national security more important than human life?
> Should they do what feels is easy or what they know is right?
> 
> Carcasses pile on the bloodstained ground, the smoke is burning
> The generals spare no tears for the dead, to whence they are returning
> Another shot fired, a cruise missile hits its mark, a child is orphaned
> All the while wearing masks of hubristic smiles, leaders celebrate their fortune
> As the scythe of Death has swung above the sands, come the war in Gaza.
> 
> And the Eternal Spirit rises through the gossamer attributions of love ascending
> Remembering for itself the horrendous dirge of hate so condescending
> And the waving scythe of Death will no longer coldly slice the dove of mending
> And the waters will flow again with vitality and life for time unending.


This is powerful, moving and just so breathtakingly beautiful. I LOVE it. I can't thank you enough for writing this and sharing it.


----------



## Susanna

The remnant
As so eloquently put by Albert Jay Nock

Don't be discouraged

Then...
Could it be that if the entire human race 
decided to think happy thoughts
then this world would be a magical place?
Science is beginning to recognize
Mind is not brain
and brain is not mind

Do not allow yourself to be discouraged
find some way to be positive


----------



## SilentScream

camus11 said:


> Bullets pierce the air. Gunfire mounting.
> Officers leading, soldiers obeying
> Two sides go to war in the name of their nations.
> 
> Rockets daily fired, communication lines are left in tatters
> The blood of innocents pools around the statue of the General
> Men with false hearts to murder advocating
> Praying at the feet of their divine leader
> Betraying nothing with their cold, frigid empty stares of collatoralization
> The scythe of Death has swung above the sands, come the war in Gaza
> 
> Terrified faces hide behind the doors as murder nears them
> Like a vulture circles round their defenseless victims, a vile circus
> Rifles are pointing at the faces and eyes of little children
> Following their orders handed to them by administration
> Mowing down innocents as if they were rag dolls
> 
> The guided missile seeking its creators’ manufactured retribution
> The death of a family is of no concern to army leaders
> Forsaking human identity, bloodlust is amended to their constitution
> Marching for national glory, the glory of the dead, the glory of the few
> 
> The wishes of a child against the barrel of a gun
> Why do soldiers not repent of all that they have done?
> Is the national security more important than human life?
> Should they do what feels is easy or what they know is right?
> 
> Carcasses pile on the bloodstained ground, the smoke is burning
> The generals spare no tears for the dead, to whence they are returning
> Another shot fired, a cruise missile hits its mark, a child is orphaned
> All the while wearing masks of hubristic smiles, leaders celebrate their fortune
> As the scythe of Death has swung above the sands, come the war in Gaza.
> 
> And the Eternal Spirit rises through the gossamer attributions of love ascending
> Remembering for itself the horrendous dirge of hate so condescending
> And the waving scythe of Death will no longer coldly slice the dove of mending
> And the waters will flow again with vitality and life for time unending.


I would love you to post more ! Thank you for this ....


----------



## SargeMaximus

I had screamed for never,
Thought it to be so,
But found myself
Meant to go.​


----------



## Intricate Mystic

Now that he is gone
I don't know
what my emotions
mean
anymore.
Guess I'll have to
learn.


----------



## SilentScream

_*It's not my most powerful work ... but it inspired my last poem ... if you want to know what inspired this, then I don't mind sharing it*_

They scream as the child cries ... 

he cries harder ... they scream harder.

My adrenaline is pumping, my ears are starting to burn, 
my head is about to explode, my skin is tingling with rage, 
The blood in me is boiling 
I feel pain 
and 
helplessness 
and 
a rage
I cannot control. 

.
.
.
.


Just relax 
...
Jawz 
... 
just simmer down 
... 
calm down 
... 
they're not your kids 


stop .. this .. madness ..



And the other one starts crying now


.
.
.



And she stops 

.
.
.

There is peace 

.
.
.
.


Release me from this bond I feel with humanity

Please.​



(I tried to make it look like a nuclear explosion in case someone's wondering)


----------



## Dalien

Together Undone
by Dale
2 Sept 2011

How do I draw the words
My pencil flows gathering senses
Come together all undone
How do I color the words
My pencil gathers flowing senses
Come undone all together


----------



## Intricate Mystic

A love built
on the heartbreak of another
is not innocent
is not pure
will not last
for eternity.


----------



## Lycrester

The Allure of a Stripper 

Tossed his money,
Bet with chips,
He found paradise,
On those lips.

He valued face,
And so much more,
Three small words,
And she's out the door.

Yet! The curtain draws.
A school girl of sin,
With crystal clear heels,
Cupid strikes again!


----------



## Dalien

Wonder Moments
by Dale
3 Sept 2011

When the world turns upside down
Look to the eyes of the child
Hear their truth spread through out
Breathe amazement of the moments
Taste the freedom playing mirth
Embrace their warmth of whimsy
When the world turns upside down
Embrace the flight of wild freedom
Taste the warmth of just only being
Breathe in the awe of simple beauty
Hear thunder roaming through out
Look to the nature of the earth
When the world turns upside down
Wonder the capture of these moments


----------



## Sina

(1)I lick the mole on his lip
Bite that delicious solar eclipse
The bold Onyx dot teasing my desire
Chocolate microcosm of titillating 
Blackness.

(2) His mind's razor
cuts through my blistering Iron 
Fervent heat melts it into words
The objective reality of Rage.
Lava flows from a Furious Mouth.


----------



## Lycrester

Tragedy in The Forest

Hail the king of morning.
Worship the white light.
Bathe in dew.
Sleep in the canopies with shade,
Till your brothers' greed steals it away.


----------



## Decoy24601

I should be happy
The bells glisten so
And the flowers laugh at me
My only comfort the cold snow

Ravens crow over
The jolly noises of somber
The silence, so sobering
Naive to happiness

No gifts did they bring
Only destruction of their reign
and steal away into the night
and into my dreams to give me a fright

Down and down I spiral
Through the labyrinth I stumble
A spark of shimmering hope,
is snuffed by the cold

The joyous singing
My mind churns into sorrows
There's no escaping
Just the promise of tomorrow

Lost and alone
I can't find my way home
Where is home?
Memories escape me

Collapse into the snow
The icy hand of pain grips me
Tells me what is shown
and hope it strips me
Leaving me to my thoughts
Silence echoes
imagination turns bitter
twisting the shadows
into stark monsters

I should be happy
The bells glisten so
And the flowers laugh at me
My only comfort the cold snow


----------



## SilentScream

Tears of my solitude

Silence pulls at the words I can no longer express
The screams once I heard within now silenced within
There are tears I want to shed with someone to hold me
Silenced in a lifetime drowned in a watery grave 

My watery soul pulling at these shackles
In a coffin buried, fornicating with my blood 
I've been binding them within, can't ever free them
Left drowning within the horrors of my desolation

Of my own prison, imprisoned in a cage of solitude
Dried cakes of blood frozen on my cheeks 
Created once out of passion, now hunger release
Be never heard my silent screams, tears of solitude


----------



## SilentScream

Tears

My words are the tears
My eyes refuse to shed


----------



## bubbleboy

We each see our own shades
Yet we've all had our dark days
I try my best not compare
For our shoes each be our own to wear


----------



## Intricate Mystic

I had forgotten
what a sweet man
you are.
It makes me 
want to lick you
like a lollipop.


----------



## Lycrester

Statuephilia

A head can rest on such tired shoulders.
Keeper of secrets,fascinating and dull.
No goodnight kiss in the dark city,
Though the club lights are company.
Remember the time when admiration was abundant
And now become the pigeon's crapper.


----------



## Lycrester

No Love in the Garden 

Jealous of the Tulips.
They lean closer to his gentle fingertips as he hums.
An white butterfly only concerned with flowers.
Am I not as beautiful? Not as delicate?
Dandelions lose their inhibitions. He replies.


----------



## Lycrester

The Black Carriage 

Slowly through this filthy mist,
Emerged a glossy box of onyx.
Both animal and rider void of flesh, void of conscience,
As the hour glass drew its final grain.


----------



## Lycrester

Mirrors

Try as you might to cover.
Scratch, crack, shatter.
Its eyes are never blinded.
As many masks you like to present.
It will always see your nakedness.


----------



## Lycrester

The True Gentleman Flower

This Far East stick of few blossoms and no color,
Looks boring even in the nicest of vases.
Though it is his scent and worth that keep the women buying.


----------



## Lycrester

Ever Present Teen Nonsense 

Some hat to see,
When you are free,
And throw mud on the life you have chosen.
To shout and curse,
Will make it worse,
For bullies are brainless and broken.


----------



## harM0NiZe

It's been a while since I've shared, but here are some of the latest vid's I put together:

Never

*Warning: I drop the F' bomb towards the end on this one*:
Daydream
w/ a twist of Reality
and a shot of Swagger

Also, the volume of the music and the volume of my voice aren't the same.


----------



## Dalien

Rabbit On The Run
by Dale
5 Sept 2011

Jack Rabbit on the loose
Thumping on brown terra 
Smoke rings in the dark
Sung by fancy romance
This nature wisping touch

Truth is told on the run

Shelter formed under brush
Cottontail left paw prints
Not down the rabbit hole
Above with nature of truth
Green grass of clover sings


----------



## snail

Blackberries

I used to wonder why they were called black
when they were dark purple,
and best eaten red,
firm and tangy, 
biting hard against my tongue the way the vines
would bite my fingers and clutch at my skirt.
I tore them off early
as they clung to their stems,
and they reciprocated,
tearing at my scratched arms 
while I untangled myself,
then winced, bleeding on the thorns,
tasting the grainy seeds,
the sour juice,
the satisfying crunch, 
moist and crisp between my teeth.


----------



## Dalien

Laughter
by Dale
5 Sept 2011

Oh, my, what can one do
Head falling slowly downwards
Caught by one hand
Deep breath, exhale 
Lips stretching slowly across
Caught by two eyes
Oh, my, what can one do
Head lifting slowly upwards
One hand drops side
Tickle floats, escape
Lips curving lifting skyward
Caught by wide smile
Oh, my, what can one do


----------



## camus11

*Priestess*

I write softly and delicately of my love for you
My dreams and yearning hours coalesce grandly into your beautiful silhouette
Like a glorious ray of the sun's dew cutting through a desolate windowpane
Every breath and waking thought is in reverence of you, priestess of my heart
Life's road is a treacherous path where the shadow of hate passes and is feared
But for you, center of my universe, life would be pure apathy

So sweet and candescent like a torrent of ocean, billowing with stark inner fire within which burns the candle of my adoration as I dote upon your perfect and beautiful flaws

Your every word is a panacea, your voice is ambrosia

I need no deity. I worship you.

You are my heart, my soul, my love, my adoration, my shining star.

Je t'aime, ma déesse.


----------



## Jamie.Ether

baby sweet and deadlyrotten
you come to me in powerful nightmares of love stories
my love is sweet and natural
i spread my honey tears on your wounds
i need the time to heal myself
you scrub me so hard my skin bleeds
dripping sugary blood from me
your spiders crawl all over me
perverted tingling with infection
you left me naked and defenceless
lingering thoughts so demented
i wash myself in the dirty river
soil for souls you can't break broken
stain my teeth and i'll pull them out
hide them forever under my pillow
i won't sell a single part of me
i always knew my family tree was sick


----------



## SilverMoon

Beautiful

You never say it, I see it in your eyes.
You wont believe it ,but it shows from inside.
you are beautiful in every light,
beautiful every day and night.
And with everything you do,
because beautiful is you. 



(poem I wrote years ago)


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sign

i never signed up for you

veruca salt sharpens her claws
i dont care..


----------



## SargeMaximus

I'm a lonely walker
Travelin' the shores of solitude,
With my feet in the sand
And a kite in my hand.

The days of my fellow sailors
Have gone to the sea;
I've lost all of those
Who've traveled with me.

One day
I know
I'll return for thee,
But till then,
Please 
Pray for me.


----------



## Lycrester

Perceive

A crystal ball so cloudy and cracked.
Why bother reading it?
From some dirty little gift shop where the cashier is new. 
Low on worth,Low on knowledge.


----------



## SilentScream

The Beast

Bursting at the seams
My emotions can't be contained
An animal rising within
A beast waiting to be unleashed

Of the darkness felt within
My body cannot be controlled
The shackles if broken free
A devil should not be unleashed

Don't call him out
Don't call him out

Moments of agony
Replaced with pure ecstasy
Rip your heart
Tear you apart
Spread wide, under my spell
Screaming my name
Over and over in pain


----------



## Lycrester

Empty Pockets

Work and sweat for the neon lights.
Glitter so pretty it hurts the eyes.
Labor breaks the back,
But it can be fixed.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Disproportionate sundial
you never quite find my way home.
Always ahead of the light and beneath the shadows.

Disproportionate sundial
your guidance to inform has left me consoled. 
But the burden of requirement has burned me whole.

Disproportionate sundial
through the furthest of reaches you manage to find the light.
your intriguing accuracy, astonishes all life, giving a handle on what is right. 
The direction of the winds fear your might, unlike the mind you simply sail through time..

My inclined passionate nature has filled with life.
your guidance will always keep away my strife.


----------



## SilverMoon

SargeMaximus said:


> I'm a lonely walker
> Travelin' the shores of solitude,
> With my feet in the sand
> And a kite in my hand.
> 
> The days of my fellow sailors
> Have gone to the sea;
> I've lost all of those
> Who've traveled with me.
> 
> One day
> I know
> I'll return for thee,
> But till then,
> Please
> Pray for me.


I love this!


----------



## SilverMoon

SilentScream said:


> The Beast
> 
> Bursting at the seams
> My emotions can't be contained
> An animal rising within
> A beast waiting to be unleashed
> 
> Of the darkness felt within
> My body cannot be controlled
> The shackles if broken free
> A devil should not be unleashed
> 
> Don't call him out
> Don't call him out
> 
> Moments of agony
> Replaced with pure ecstasy
> Rip your heart
> Tear you apart
> Spread wide, under my spell
> Screaming my name
> Over and over in pain


This is awesome!


----------



## snail

I just had a dream
where I was protecting you
from unknown dangers,
hovering over
the smoothness of the water,
with my arms reaching;
and when I found you,
I saw a ship of paintings,
an angry woman,
unsteady railings,
rocking unbalanced footsteps,
and I held you up.


----------



## emerald sea

the sorrow of the Sands

awash with sadness
lie the sands
the waves of anguish beat

repetitive eroding force
repetitive eroding force

receding waters leave the shore
and calm sets in, 
unrestoring calm

in seconds falls the strike again
of crashing surf
the shore awash anew

its calm destroyed,
a peaceful view?
relaxing to men's eyes

who sit and view
by ocean breeze
the waves of pain anew

through pain, their peace
through pain, their peace

if they who bask
in sun and surf
on beaches for relief

can find solace
through all my pain
the crashing's not in vain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Eternity

who will protect eternity
will time enter the fight
what about the night
the stars sit still

are they ill
they shine their brine in silver
encased in fate
the sunshine ends the night

who will protect the caves
maybe the graves
plato sits still
he has not his fill

shakespeares beauty is never late
his eyes shine with golden time
eternity sent to him
he guides her in her proper place


----------



## Surreal Snake

Influence

it carries its flag from others
some submit 
make up your mind
in time..


----------



## bubbleboy

Surreal Snake said:


> Eternity
> 
> who will protect eternity
> will time enter the fight
> what about the night
> the stars sit still
> 
> are they ill
> they shine their brine in silver
> encased in fate
> the sunshine ends the night
> 
> who will protect the caves
> maybe the graves
> plato sits still
> he has not his fill
> 
> shakespeares beauty is never late
> his eyes shine with golden time
> eternity sent to him
> he guides her in her proper place


this really inspired me kev


----------



## Dalien

seastallion said:


> the sorrow of the Sands
> 
> awash with sadness
> lie the sands
> the waves of anguish beat
> 
> repetitive eroding force
> repetitive eroding force
> 
> receding waters leave the shore
> and calm sets in,
> unrestoring calm
> 
> in seconds falls the strike again
> of crashing surf
> the shore awash anew
> 
> its calm destroyed,
> a peaceful view?
> relaxing to men's eyes
> 
> who sit and view
> by ocean breeze
> the waves of pain anew
> 
> through pain, their peace
> through pain, their peace
> 
> if they who bask
> in sun and surf
> on beaches for relief
> 
> can find solace
> through all my pain
> the crashing's not in vain


Beautiful...thank you.


----------



## bubbleboy

The sky is gray today
Gold tomorrow
Always changing
Never changes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enter

enter my center
i spy my little eye
the glue of you
i want you too

i sit and stare at golden hair
her mane runs my train
i see her coat
the angel floats in her moat

she looks at the sky
her center so enter
i spill out of her
she gives birth to me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Leather

her leather rocks my mOOn
the feathers gather together
they shine dipped in wine
i have to go real slow

her tiger striped skin
makes me want to begin
i enter her
her feathers tremble and quake

we love in the sea
the dolphins we be
we enter each other
we go dolphin there without a care


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ground

ground that crown
bring it down
bring it around with sound
i take cyclops and grab his spots

the crescent mOOn blinks her eye
she says your silver with quiver
i go on my knees to please
she gets my key

i pass it to her with a kiss
i wish i may i wish i might
make love to the mOOn
this starry night..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dolphin mOOn

it comes soon
the doom comes first
to quench its thirst
then maybe some sun

the dolphins play on the mOOn
they swim quicker in their lair
love is there
they steamy dreamy care

only those two a part of you
the wounded trippplets of their twin
the pain ends again
happiness sublime in their minds..

the crescent mOOn rocks them in its moat
the dolphins swims once again
with honey eyes they claim their prize
love comes soon on mother mOOn


----------



## Jamie.Ether

In The Magic of Your Love, Sunshine Folds


Last night as I was drifting off to sleep,
In my mind's eye, I saw something to believe.
It appeared to be two rocks, pushing together tightly.
There was a glimmer, on the other side, reflecting brightly.
I saw a waterfall and heard a voice in me but not from me.
In the in-between of dreams I heard poetry from Your divinity
And You said
"In the magic of Your Love, sunshine folds."
Something I mean to You, I'd say awake if I were more bold.
You are the change in my perception that allowed me to see
what lied behind a crushing time was a living stream.
It reminded me of the waterfall I had seen before.
If we use our only strength to go to You, You will give us more.
You turned the raging waters into stairs and carried us away
If we take that first single step, You will carry us by faith
And I'm sorry.
I'm embarrassed by my scepticism;
Calling your Love "mysticism".
With our hard logic and family schisms
without you, I know, I make the worst decisions.
So hard, to accept, we're unfairly forgiven.
We're hard-wired slaves to our justice systems.
Please, break the rhyme and help me to step outside.


----------



## snail

*Home*

If you listen long enough,
she said,
the traffic starts to sound like ocean waves,
and you forget that
home
means something different now.

In the middle of the night,
if it is ever too quiet,
the silence will keep you awake
as though all water has fled
from its basins of sand,
uprooted from the coral and the seaweed,

and the silence will remind you
of the seashell heartbeat trickery,
when you discovered that the sound
was coming from your ears;

you couldn't take the ocean home with you,
even in your special conch,

which was once a home,
but never yours.

You want to believe her, 
but you can't hear the ocean 
in a highway
or feel at ease 
with honking horns,
when miles of ruthless wheels
are roaring you to sleep.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The INFJ

we play in desert storms
we come alive in tulip petals
we suck the sky from sandy meadows
we open wide with ocean tides

we bring the spring
we sign our name 
we are vain some may say
we are trippplets of the mOOn

we bring the stars
we carry mars
we eat the fruit of mother lute
we make love sandbox dove

we play our pain
we let it tame 
we take the summer
we love each other


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spray

spray that wave
let it blink
who knows
it might grow


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Edge

i sit on it
i wander around that town
others there
they just stare

they wonder why
my oh my
they sigh to precious sky
the wandering few

they do it to you
taking out their capes
they spray their silver
in a town underground


----------



## Surreal Snake

Inferno

inferno slut
what a duck
she doesnt sky
either do i

who really cares
no one there
we bend our sun
it has begun..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fear

fear enters the mind
it is not kind
it rapes and takes
what a flake

i eat my cornflakes alone
fear tucked in
that juggler there
hasnt a care

he blocks the sun
kills the mOOn
wonders why we let him in
he polishes my marble sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

We sonneT

we
we
we
we
we
we
we
we
we
we
we
we
we
we


----------



## Surreal Snake

14

14 times i sky today
14 rivers in dolphin eyes
14 wandering near
14 the number of fear


----------



## 3053

sleeping on a bed of daggers


----------



## SilentScream

The Eyes

They want to cry
They see hope die
They tear of blood
They bleed love
They scream pain


----------



## SilentScream

Woeful, Wordless, Deceitplayers. 

The crimson shadow play of light and dark
Abstinent repercussions of love and hate
Absolute mysticism of words convoluted
In a meaningful moment of meaningless feeling
Of a transcendent being, cryptically misappropriated
A higher order of words, beyond usual tripe
Useless trickery of wordplay meaningless in context
Screaming words unmissably designed to please
Purposeless, wanton, textually poorly construed
Authors' pens who spin lies for others to read
Intentionally unfaithful to the bleeding beauty of pain


----------



## SilentScream

Morning Glory

Longing for feeling of a touch
The comfort of a woman's hug
The breathing beauty of her smell
The wonderous soft silk of skin
Down the back a river of ice and fire
Her breath screaming whispers
Her innocence torn by my insatiable desire
Unleashing my animal anger upon her
Tears streaming from both her eyes
As our bloody passion folds into the sheets


----------



## Dasaint

*I can Be*

Now I feel that this heart of mine has taken many forms 
Still sometimes the rain can turn into a waterfall 
The prettiest things can come out of the coldest mind, yeah 
And even with broken wings, sometimes you find your way to fly

It’s time to be bigger bigger, stronger stronger, harder harder 
It’s time to be bigger bigger, stronger stronger, harder harder 

Now I feel that this soul of mine has had its many tolls, yeah 
Still sometimes the pain is what we need for us to grow, yeah 
So when it’s time for me to look into my deepest side 
I will, I will find a way to hold onto the love inside 

See I can be anything I want to be 
All I have to do is put my mind to it and I can do it


----------



## Dasaint

Dont take this too seriously, It is just poem!!!


I look to the east, I look to the west To the north and the south, and I'm not too impressed Time after time After crime after crime They raped, robbed, pillaged, enslaved and murdered In their god´s name. They came to purify my land of my Mothers And fathers, and sisters and brothers. 

With our own ancient customs, laws, music, art Way of life and culture Tribal in structure. We had a civilization When they were still neanderthal nations. We suffer with the Native American, the Indian in Asia, Aboriginal Australia The African people, with their history so deep And our children still weep and our lives are still cheap. 

You took what was not yours, You broke your own laws, Just to out do the rival. But did you ever apologize, For the hundreds and millions of lives You destroyed and terrorized? Or have you never realized? Did you never feel shame For what was done in your country's name, And find out who's to blame, and why they were so inhumane And still they teach you in your school About those glorious days of rule And how it's your destiny to be Superior to me.

But if you've any kind of mind
You'll see that all human kind
Are the children of this earth
You'll never kill our will to be free,
Inside our minds we hold, hold the key


----------



## Surreal Snake

Deja vu

it pulls its gun
it stamps the sun
others share
why be there

the sunshine is blind
it comes with deja vu
who are you
what to do

Deja vu..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silence

a guarded thought
silence shuts out the mOOn
who is there
no one dares

what are we doing
who are we fooling
the righteous eat their silence
silence stares in some lair


----------



## Surreal Snake

Evolution

is it a solution
they find themselves there
the logic of belief
some clever thief seeks relief

i open up particles of us
the urn is overturned
i dump us out
the salt of rust

we are dust
shallow crust and such
we look to the skies
hoping for answers and lies


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Ocean

the ocean has emotion
waves of graves
they pave the seas of you and me
they cover their asses with plenty of lashes

the oceans spills over the edges
we drown like clowns
laughing with disaster
its all were after..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Cape

the cape of good clit
the men look for it
they say hey there
i do care..


----------



## emerald sea

snail said:


> *Home*
> 
> If you listen long enough,
> she said,
> the traffic starts to sound like ocean waves,
> and you forget that
> home
> means something different now.
> 
> In the middle of the night,
> if it is ever too quiet,
> the silence will keep you awake
> as though all water has fled
> from its basins of sand,
> uprooted from the coral and the seaweed,
> 
> and the silence will remind you
> of the seashell heartbeat trickery,
> when you discovered that the sound
> was coming from your ears;
> 
> you couldn't take the ocean home with you,
> even in your special conch,
> 
> which was once a home,
> but never yours.
> 
> You want to believe her,
> but you can't hear the ocean
> in a highway
> or feel at ease
> with honking horns,
> when miles of ruthless wheels
> are roaring you to sleep.


i love, LOVE this poem!


----------



## bubbleboy

Is the universe a top
Spinning endless on its own?
Or was there a hand unseen
That with a flick of the wrist
Gave birth to animation
Orchestrating a ballet
Of trajectories and revolutions
Electrons and celestial entities
All intertwined
Serving each their own purpose
Yet all indeed with a purpose?
I have my opinion
But despite all the romanticism,
The imagery, and imagination
It is still just an opinion


----------



## SilentScream

violetta said:


> there is another side
> to the darkness that abides
> to the suffocating heaviness
> of all that seems to hide.
> Not all is what you see
> and what you see is not all.
> What may look like the end
> can be a paper wall.
> Don't be fooled by nothing,
> for what you dream about
> is only as far as made
> by your doubts.


Please keep sharing. I really, really look forward to your poems.


----------



## viva

*2902*

if you were the sea,
i’d pack up my things,
take I-80 west,
drive till it ends,
make a home in the sand,
fall asleep to your whispers,
let your salt cake my skin,
close my eyes, plug my nose,
and dive neatly in


----------



## viva

*2am*

i like to sit
and drink my tea
while everyone
else sleeps;
savoring my last
few moments
of consciousness
breathing in
all the empty air
in this giant house
full of people
but devoid of love.


----------



## SilentScream

To those who lie with words
Rape and pillage the mind with their deceit
The blood suckers, soul-less creatures
No better than the rapists and murderers
You emotionally abusive bastards
Look into the broken mirrors of your minds
And cut your flesh upon its edges
For it's what you do to the souls you reap
You grim reapers, bringers of living death
Your truths are falsities created to rape
Someone else's realities, cover your immoralities
You hit with lies, spin webs of words
Designed to lure and seduce 
Succubus of pain, tempests of torture 
Promisers of insatiable pleasure
Observing, silently screaming, always knowing
Knowing but not attacking who you are


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

one liners are not poetry
its not about"Numbers"


----------



## Surreal Snake

So

so what
who gives a fuck
one liners nothing but"Shiners"


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blood 

they"Hok"their spit
one liners are undone
we spill our blood here
you havent any fear

one line all the time
make your own thread
pretty colors of extreme posts
you are a ghost..

you do not belong here
people spill out their guts
your first effort three words of doo doo
dont belong here poster boo boo


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shine

we shine up that dime
they take and are fake
one line all the time
look in the mirror

it couldnt be clearer
you go for the glory
there isnt any story
i waste my time on this rhyme


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunrise

the silver sunrise stabs the skies
it takes its place with grace
it has no ego
it shouts with zero

it sits and bleeds its rays
maybe today it will have its say
it opens up the skies eye
they do not think they do not blink

holding each others hands
they look down on humanity
they forget about us
holding silver they never shiver


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Immortals

the immortals tremble in their graves
they thought they were saved
they had their say
time turns away a new day

they lust for your crust
taking is a must
they will take your eyes
from sublime skies

they play day to day
brainwashing the rain
to be vain
they fall like one and all


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Code

the code of ego
it pays for fares
the guarded trance of zero
there is nothing there

why share or care
because we dare
we empty our lies on heathen skies
truth nothing but soup

zero the hero
he cares for all
nocturnal skies spill the rain and cry
we only wanted zeus


----------



## SilentScream

*
Unveiling the mystery*

She's packaged herself as a guilty tease
Matching someone else's desires
Becoming the pleasure he seeks
Feeding someone else's pain willingly
With her undying spirituality
Does anyone really know, does she?
With kindness reveals the inside beauty 

I see the little princess who's trapped
Forgotten in her madness of their insanity
Boxed into a fiery reality of unreality
Screaming to be put on the throne she needs
I feel her sadness. Afraid. Will I save her
Or throw her further into depths of depravity?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Richy Rich

the rich whore for more
they plant their seed
they feed oh they feed
greed grows on the spores of the poor

the poor work hard
the rich exploit with might
they keep their gold 
with more they brew satans stew

the euphrates sinks in scum
the poor die like flies
the rich put up their silver gates
to keep away those who know

the revolution is the solution
the workers fight for their rights
the children work in cancer mines
the rich shine their egos with wine


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Might

whoever has the might claims to be right
the armies of spring begin again
they overpower the poor
kill them once more

they dig in the soil for oil
they rape museums
for a rich collector
there is always whores

the politics of greed
buries the need to be
to look up at the skies
while others they die


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ah

sunrise the skies
silver slush falls and cries
the dragons teeth open wide
genocide is my bride

she spreads and is fed
the apocalypse enters her center
armageddon begins in the spring
the skull of life carries its might


----------



## Hokahey

The old was new at one point.


----------



## SilverMoon

I feel

I feel your sorrow, I feel your tears,
I feel the pain of your lost years.
I feel your pain and loneliness,
I feel your joy and happiness.
I feel your need to reach out,
I feel your anger as you silently shout.
I feel how much you love and care,
I feel you need someone there.
I feel you need a warm embrace,
I feel your presence in this place.
I feel your sadness behind your smile,
I feel you need me here a while.
I feel your guilt, I feel your regret,
I feel the beauty which you forget.

hmmm that just all came to me, just started typing it 
Thats cool


----------



## the3rdpower

Intricate Mystic said:


> I had forgotten
> what a sweet man
> you are.
> It makes me
> want to lick you
> like a lollipop.


*ahem* check please!


----------



## the3rdpower

Energy...

As I walk the street
Something swells inside of me
A buzz deep and complete*

Energy all around me

I look into the sky*
I feel mysteries give rise
The swelling opens my eyes

Energy all throughout me

A bit of unsuspecting flow
A smile, a touch, a glow
I breath and let it go

Energy shine out of me


----------



## Hokahey

We hold in a single breath, what may be cherished by someone for a lifetime.


----------



## Intricate Mystic

the3rdpower said:


> *ahem* check please!


Dessert at home, then?


----------



## SilentScream

*Blasphemy*

The blaze streaks upon his brow
Of the blood sweat
Breathless breath
A walking death

Words slay fervent believers sway
Sadness, 
driving his madness
Astray

Scathing new beliefs, wounded griefs
Alone in the day, 
Broken by night, no flight
Only fright

Blasphemer, world hater, disbeliever
Only questions, sought
Time only bought
Wrought
Fought

The neck broken, spirited away
To a new world
Left words unspoken
Bloodied, broken

The sad pearl his innocence
Forever lost, in lies
And deceit, dies truth
Lacking benevolence

Death in his wake, he leaves in tow
Genocidal strain his trail
On humanity's maw


----------



## Poet Identity

SICK OF THE SAME

I’m sick of the same.
Vile, subtle mediocrity narrows my paradigms
And boxes God in flimsy notions.
Jesus, rain pain if that’s what’s needed for intimacy,
But this acid cloud seems to be my own creation.
My still heart is struggling against this black hole,
Wandering infinite space in stopped time.
I see the slow change in the distance,
But the ground directly in front of me is bleached desert.
You reward those who earnestly seek You,
So I’m probably just not trying hard enough.
Or maybe the infection of existential guilt 
Is a natural part of the process.
I don’t know.
My heart yearns for strength, for met needs
That I can’t fulfill.
There, by the grace of God, could go I,
But my concrete feet scrape the ground
And only build up sand hills.
You’re my only hope, Abba;
To Whom else can I go?
Frustration is building up like arterial plaque
And I’m about to have a furious heart attack.
I claw at the walls of my concrete egg.
Each lazy fingernail remains via empty apathy,
Yet fearful, desperate blood floods from beneath them.
Please, God, get me to vibrancy
Before I become black and white.


----------



## InwardOh

Dense oppressiveness of
something heavy and black
in peripheral limbo

Thoughts ground down to
a struggling restless
flitting
in the corners
of this tired mind

Frustration bubbles and frothes
spilling over in my throat
I choke in small fits
fight back the breath 
from the fear

Stifled, trapped within
the confines of a 
dispirited mind

My true fear
is that I'll always 
be stuck here...


----------



## Surreal Snake

Back

back and forth
gods grave has been paved
they hate those who are alone
i cradle myself with heathen sparrows
they cannot accept the narrows

oh so be it they take up their hate
they bow to broken unicorns with scorn
where is this god
where is the fog

i eat the sheep of belief
lost in salamander salads of sight
yes the group is right
their selfish souls claim their fold


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ton

they silver their sluts
they have no belief in their thief
i guard the heavens
the sparrows bite thru the clouds

the leeches suck souls
they lock onto them
the craters implode with the old
what are you afraid of

the gentle night
turbulent fights of right
i do not know
i do not show


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fight

we fight with something unreal
i crush that mustard seed with my greed
i take its life
i do not plant that eel

what is real and what we feel
which is true
closed minds have plenty of time
belief has cause for grief


----------



## Surreal Snake

Empty

i empty my belief in the sea
it takes it without sight
it accepts the damned
what a plan


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rebellion

where is the rebellion
why accept their soup
i do not understand
it seems to be planned

born into tradition
what is the lesson of succession
maybe no fear
when others are near


----------



## Sina

*Beast*

brutal beast residing
In fragments of broken glass,
Blood mosaic.
Devouring slices of my own heart,
I spit *rage*
That sets the world ablaze.
Slashing blade ,
I cut her down to size
my Diamond hardness brings about
Her demise
I play catch with cruelty’s eyes.

Afghan child of war
kisses my violent gaze
the wild embrace
my tears run down his face.
A million dreams blown to
Smithereens
I caress the strength radiating
from his being.
Peace and conflict 
Wage war in my bloodstream,
Reflections of a broken world
invade my dream.
Lust for battle aroused,
these unholy flames will never
be doused.
Yes.

Pomegranate seeds of loss
Humanity nailed to a Cross.
Ruby string of countless genocides
I breathe that crimson tide-
Memory's blitzkrieg on
communal dementia.

So, I bleed my dirty song with aplomb
Apathy’s a ticking time bomb.

Diffuse it.
Bitch.

-beast


----------



## Surreal Snake

hazelwitch said:


> *Beast*
> 
> brutal beast residing
> In fragments of broken glass,
> Blood mosaic.
> Devouring slices of my own heart,
> I spit *rage*
> That sets the world ablaze.
> Slashing blade ,
> I cut her down to size
> my Diamond hardness brings about
> Her demise
> I play catch with cruelty’s eyes.
> 
> Afghan child of war
> kisses my violent gaze
> the wild embrace
> my tears run down his face.
> A million dreams blown to
> Smithereens
> I caress the strength radiating
> from his being.
> Peace and conflict
> Wage war in my bloodstream,
> Reflections of a broken world
> invade my dream.
> Lust for battle aroused,
> these unholy flames will never
> be doused.
> Yes.
> 
> Pomegranate seeds of loss
> Humanity nailed to a Cross.
> Ruby string of countless genocides
> I breathe that crimson tide-
> Memory's blitzkrieg on
> communal dementia.
> 
> So, I bleed my dirty song with aplomb
> Apathy’s a ticking time bomb.
> 
> Diffuse it.
> Bitch.
> 
> -beast





Wow.Very Powerful Purple Haze..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Torn

torn between two caves
the monsters start their meal
they try to make him guess
which path is best

the man does not have a plan
he gives in to the demands of others
it is easier
and clearer

to live without fear
he never is alone
he runs from it
he wants to belong with their song


----------



## SilentScream

hazelwitch said:


> *Beast*
> 
> brutal beast residing
> In fragments of broken glass,
> Blood mosaic.
> Devouring slices of my own heart,
> I spit *rage*
> That sets the world ablaze.
> Slashing blade ,
> I cut her down to size
> my Diamond hardness brings about
> Her demise
> I play catch with cruelty’s eyes.
> 
> Afghan child of war
> kisses my violent gaze
> the wild embrace
> my tears run down his face.
> A million dreams blown to
> Smithereens
> I caress the strength radiating
> from his being.
> Peace and conflict
> Wage war in my bloodstream,
> Reflections of a broken world
> invade my dream.
> Lust for battle aroused,
> these unholy flames will never
> be doused.
> Yes.
> 
> Pomegranate seeds of loss
> Humanity nailed to a Cross.
> Ruby string of countless genocides
> I breathe that crimson tide-
> Memory's blitzkrieg on
> communal dementia.
> 
> So, I bleed my dirty song with aplomb
> Apathy’s a ticking time bomb.
> 
> Diffuse it.
> Bitch.
> 
> -beast


This gave me goosebumps and sent a fiery chill down my spine.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Middle Ages

belief rages in secular caves
one is a thief with unwanted belief
they kill what is not the same
only the vain escape to refrain

the last crusades of many graves
people die because of different eyes
nailed on the cross
the crescent moon in gloom

the gods fight for who is right
they both have their way
singular minds in kind
it still is the same today


----------



## Hokahey

Load the cannons men,
we must fight our most relentless enemy.

We shall give it our all to the bitter end
fight this opponent with all of our courage,
and strength.

This enemy is tricky,
this enemy is smart,
this enemy is discouraging,
this enemy will not stop.

We must fight this enemy to win, 
and be free.

Our enemy is our mind.
FIRE!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bubbles

the demon bubbles in my silver spoon
the heroin right at home
she lays in the velvet of my soul
it has become a hole

i stick the harpoon in
and pull up the bitch
she gets stuck
the rust from my silver makes her quiver

the syringe is the beginning
the first hit the best
the spoon shakes after an earthquake
ms heroin i take

she runs in my rivers
i bow down and prey on myself daily
sometimes when we touch
satan appears so much

he screams in my dreams
he ties the noose
for my juice
she swims and has her say today


----------



## the3rdpower

Little INFJ

Oh little INFJ how you squirm
You can stay quiet but I will stand firm

You are on my hook I won’t let go
My resolve makes it real so…

Run little INFJ. Run away.
Forever more you are _my_ beautiful prey
Forever more you are _my_ beautiful prey
Forever more you are _my_ beautiful prey


----------



## camus11

*I Am*

I live along the timelines
I am life’s abundant purpose
I create through my trials
I rejoice at the new sun dawn
I weave the tesseract of being
I follow the path of the moon
I journey on in love’s caring embrace
I sail like the spirit
I run like the wind
I rise like a mountain
I reflect like moonlight
I am the eternal flame
I shine like the stars
I learn from the One
I receive bounteous wisdom
I glide like the clouds
I am the canopy of eternity
I am the hue of space
My nature is galactic
My essence is within
I stand upon the pillars of Time itself, bestride like the universe
That universe is I
Coalescing consciousness
Supernova is resurrection
Cosmic Love
Cosmic Dance
Dead is merely absence
Absence is merely nothing
Nothing is merely everything
Infinite Perfection
Within the eye of God 
I live as many
Many into one
The veil ascended
The point expanded
The spark descended
Chance rescinded
Fate demanded
God reprimanded
Love bestranded
Evolution transcended
Beautiful synchronicity
Glorious serendipity
Human epiphany
Love’s theophany
My cosmology.


----------



## Hokahey

nvm. (---deleted---)


----------



## SilentScream

[--deleted--]


----------



## TxWolves

I walk past
I run fearful
I stand strong
Where am I father? Why am I alone? 
Guide me home
Hold me true
Raise me up
I am here father. I am yours always.


----------



## SilentScream

Goodbye

The Eyes of the Hawk easily stalk
The battered home of the poetic talk
They scream of passion, yet seem void of
Compassion
Hopelessly lost in self-praise, mutilate a
Companion
The rage comes and he becomes a victim
Of intentions mis-thought, quantified through
Expression
The Scream felt more than the simple beating heart
That's betrayed in a frenzy, tears him apart
Bared the soul once, which lies here naked
Has realized today, it was not worth it
Moving on is the best it seems
When bonds of friendship are weak at their seams


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunrise

i sunrise the skies
no matter what happens
the new day has its way
the sunset comes 

we see our eyes
the skies do not care who dares
we are lost in our thoughts
they drop like our spots

the sunrise sings to new beginnings
the sunset falls on one and all
to the new day
i hope it goes your way


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

we are all lost in our foam
the songs of us carry our skies


----------



## Surreal Snake

Moon

why has the moon lost her hair
maybe the sun has taken it
scalped her of her fear
when the gods were near

why has the moon lost her hair
her age keeps her saved from grace
the ancient mistress
she blows her kisses at us

why has the moon lost her hair
she is scared to show her silver
to be true to her gloom
the nocturnal night puts up a fight

why has the moon lost her hair
she crescents down on us
she shines the beauty of truth
open up and let her in to begin again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Moonbeam Dream

the moons mistress shines on her time
her lover looks for her clover
that sly crescent smile
it shines down on us

she waves goodbye to her skies
she sits alone
there is only herself
no one else

she caresses the night
it has saved her many times
alone she sits with its might
why does she fight

she spits out her silver
it sprays on humanity
we continue to dove
she proves she is right


----------



## Surreal Snake

Naz

her silver rings empty their rubies
that crescent mOOn accepts eternity
the amulets of spring open up to her
they look upon her silver as truth 

she preys on golden skies
the rye of her eyes never wave goodbye
the winter enters her adventure of life
the seasons are her reasons for being

she shines on sacred ground
her clover steps over the sage
the crescent mOOn begs to share her quiver
her crossbow grows in her folds of love

when she enters the new day
the diamond shine of her mind
blows the fall away
her silver enters the center of aphrodite


----------



## camus11

*Tou Esoterikoú Fotós (The Inner Light)*

A field of dark transgressions
Graveyards sprinkle my mind
The stench of loose death fizzles through me
Birds metamorphise into sunlight
Scaly crows dance with the autumn petals
Bright stupefaction collides with itself
Mournful water, it keeps icy silence
Ambulating ferociously between yin and yang
Inner crenellations vibrate onerously
Spacious daydreams coalesce into the mist that is my heart
Unreachable love quenches unreachable fury
A flower of sound rises into the cornucopia
I die like a chimaera of fire
I fall like a rain of sorrow
I dance like the chaotic wind
Moulded castles grow along the path
The awnings of my dreams are above my lies
Stellar phoenixes give magnificent birth to incandescent flames
Branded on my memory like a sadness from death
Distant corridors sprint through my spirit
Hallows of silence deafen my ears
Wisps of illumination cloud my eyes
Etheric stallions of the Netherworld gallop as one
Snorting, chorting, rampling, crashing
Dust to dust, ashes to ashes
Swinburne was right
The river does lead to the sea
But where is that sea?
In that land of the glowing sword?
In that land of the happy axe?
In that land of darkest intent?
Prisoner be its name and occupation
Encircled ubiquitously by the rough Stygian perimeters
Left to sink slowly in its own refuse
Decaying like the laws of the universe


----------



## Sina

Surreal Snake said:


> Naz
> 
> her silver rings empty their rubies
> that crescent mOOn accepts eternity
> the amulets of spring open up to her
> they look upon her silver as truth
> 
> she preys on golden skies
> the rye of her eyes never wave goodbye
> the winter enters her adventure of life
> the seasons are her reasons for being
> 
> she shines on sacred ground
> her clover steps over the sage
> the crescent mOOn begs to share her quiver
> her crossbow grows in her folds of love
> 
> when she enters the new day
> the diamond shine of her mind
> blows the fall away
> her silver enters the center of aphrodite



Gorgeous Poem *hugs* I love it.


----------



## bubbleboy

This mask I choose wear
Intricate in its deception
Adorned in happy hue
It hides a hollow face
For I choose not show
How hideous I am
I do the world that favor
My sacred thought
Be that science will save me
So I hide in my room
Balancing my equations
And carrying out my experiments
In hopes that the universe
Will reveal itself to me
Unleashing all its answers
So that this mask of mine,
This hideous thing I cherish so much,
It will have served its purpose
And I can toss it in a corner somewhere
To collect dust and cobwebs
To serve for the rest of my life
As a monument of what I've become


----------



## Dalien

Dream Alibi
by Dale
16 Sept 2011

A silver dream all alone
A feathered tin can shine
A bone folded mind paper
A crease skipping letters
A clutter theory of tangle
A mud puddle rained dry
A rook winging a flutter
A lonely tinted sunny smile
An alibi to tide waves over
A midnight sun that never was


----------



## Dalien

Hound
by Dale
16 Sept 2011

Alala sounds
Arms reach around
Sitting tall bound
Wild hooves astound
Thunder will pounds
Rebel NO! downed 
No speech rebounds
Wicked words drowned
By their own hound


----------



## bubbleboy

Wolves hunt in packs because it's easiest
Should the food come to them
They'd each go their seperate ways
That's just how it is
The same goal
Selfishly sought


----------



## bubbleboy

The sun laughs at his pet planets
His puppets
As they dance their dance
His dance
They think their movements
Are of their own free will
But he knows better


----------



## bubbleboy

Mr. Hyde and Dr. Jekyll

The cynic laughs at love
Says it isn't real
While the lover laughs at him
Says to have loved and lost
Is still to have loved


----------



## Dalien

Mystery Mischief
by Dale
16 Sept 2011

Mystery shades the mind casting mischief
Charm seams portraying denim cloth smooth 
Imagination flitting about as if spell bound
Cup full of resourcefulness unfilled by fancy
Ladder brushed with a dewy palette of saffron
Fancy overflows a cup full of resourcefulness
Spells bound about flailing as if imagining
Smooth denim cloth seams sewing up charms
Mischief planter trips the shades of mystery


----------



## bubbleboy

We think ourselves above nature
But we see only what our eyes show
Seek nothing more
And thus arrogance blinds us
This is our nature


----------



## bubbleboy

Death is the answer to all questions
And yet we deny death
Deny its existence
We seek not truth
Only comfort
Should the world reveal 
that we are not real
We would each go back to our holes
Reading our books
Writing our poems
Painting such pretty pictures of ourselves
Pretending everything no different


----------



## Dalien

Invisible Strings
by Dale
16 Sept 2011

Ears with tender heart
Not a body of fame
Unlovely and whispers plenty
Under breath of mind
Death confides behind
Wailing winds drench
Aired on the washes of kind
Immense hands down
Discreet kept tighter than the skin
Plucked by invisible strings
Wounds strung by woven threads


----------



## bubbleboy

The stars want out of this existence
They've seen its true colors
So they collapse on themselves
Extracting their light from the universe
Such beautiful black rebellion


----------



## Dalien

Wicked Love
by Dale
16 Sept 2011


Wicked traces left instead loving me
Torrents of tarnish yellowing gage
Roars thunder wielding thirsty taste
Rounds sunder silent lulling gusts
Smokey enamel clenching curses
Slider pitching tied forked tongues
Traces shadow the shadow's shadow
Wicked torrents left tarnish loving me


----------



## Dalien

Oh, And, Thank You
by Dale
16 Sept 2011


Oh, and, thank you
What a dear that is
Handing me near
Yeah, yeah, yeah
Lines of yellow dye
Washing me under
my, my, my
Oh, and, that's great
What a time that is
Giving me over
my, my, my
Oh, and, you're sweet
Lines of crimson dye
Washing me down
Yeah, yeah, yeah
Oh, and, thank you


----------



## Dalien

Grace Travel 
by Dale
16 Sept 2011

Landed on the face
What a disgrace
Take leave of that place
Scribble it out
Another journey shouts
Leave it all undone
Nothing can be mended
No one will make chase
Pick up the legs
Drag the feet til they step
Not running from
Travel of grace
Landing on another space


----------



## thedavidhooker

*Home*

The events we remember
Are nothing
To the details we forget.


----------



## Dalien

Feather Guard
by Dale
17 Sept 2011

Bluejay swooping a loop
Gathering a silver shine
Leaving behind wild flight
Feathers folding the chest
Guarding self with chase
Catch the flight giving wings
Unfolding feathers as to be
A sparrow will soar singing


----------



## Dalien

Memory of Events
by Dale
17 Sept 2011

Details remembered
Stronger yesterday
Memory of events fading

Left holding a notion
Stronger day after day
Memory of events staying


----------



## Up and Away

a model person, what the **** is that
cant stop me from steam rolling-over-the meaning of the track
i try to get my logic in, but i want to win so im two faced and torn
maybe cuz i thought i was a prophet since- the day that i was born
gotta catch up to reality so i can function
conventionality is like the vaccuum creatin suction
somethin- wrong when it comes to livin and the meaning of life
cant seem to grasp it so making attempts can seem rather trite
but it aint- gotta dig deep and find that passion
no pain no gain when crossin the river they say no one's passin
the mississippi a pull you under- "there is no possible chance"
but gimme a boat ill show ya where the fossils n currents dance
all about truth, and logic, theres just no way we can deny it
but we always have heart before we have the use of science
people talkin about the evolution of galaxies and stars
but when it comes to a revolution, and violence, how far?

Si(gh)

maybe i'll post my audio


----------



## bubbleboy

The love, the love
It's there
Can't you see?
Rarely I can
With such clarity too
And I just feel I'm reminded
That this world we live in
It's such a beautiful place
And I'd like to stay here awhile


----------



## Celtic Dreams

One I wrote for a class (formal English sonnet)

O how Youth doth strive after the life-quest
And struggles with the reins of mortal strife.
He will not be quieted at Love's breast
Nor rest easy by the Founts of Life.
But tirelessly charges down the courses,
For Power, Lust and Fame, or Lucre's call.
Banners ever raised against the forces,
Time and tides, get you back; Forestall!
Till finally to the human lot surrendered
Life's grime smeared across his thinning pate,
Middle Age limps from the lists, shield rendered,
And takes his place upon the bench of Fate.

Then oft does Love's fluttering token fly at last,
To sweetly bathe the fading brow of the steadfast.


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> Grace Travel
> by Dale
> 16 Sept 2011
> 
> Landed on the face
> What a disgrace
> Take leave of that place
> Scribble it out
> Another journey shouts
> Leave it all undone
> Nothing can be mended
> No one will make chase
> Pick up the legs
> Drag the feet til they step
> Not running from
> Travel of grace
> Landing on another space


I went through and reread all your poems today because I was in a rush last night and didn't have time to give them any deep thought, and I really like this one =)


----------



## bubbleboy

thedavidhooker said:


> *Home*
> 
> The events we remember
> Are nothing
> To the details we forget.


Short and sweet, very nice =)


----------



## Dalien

Flamed
by Dale
18 Sept 2011 

I hear the quiet fires rage firm
Their crackle red flowing orange
I touch the slow winds' breath
Their rush yellow bleeding green
I see the heat shimmer ghostly
Their dances blue tinting white
I taste the flames buried brazen
Their burning rhythm rising inside
I smell the blackness smoldering
Their ashen embers ever flicker
This quiet rage always burning 
steady and strong
I need the embers doused 
without putting out the flames


----------



## springpool

Little piece of prose I wrote last week. I was inspired by Virginia Woolf's essay _Modern Fiction_. About adapting the format to the animus.

---

They could have been dead. The last spasm of their frenzied movements had invited a grey stasis to descend upon the clearing. He did not touch her. He heard only his own voice yelling ashen thoughts from another room. 
The blanket was disheveled. He could not help but notice just how imperfect everything had become. She lay looking at him She lay asking him to say something She had placed her eyes upon his lips upon the corners of his mouth in a strident supplication. Finally he lifted his arm and the effect was something like vultures rising in a plume of smoke. It moved awkwardly past her stomach and her breasts, it hovered over her neck and moved to the hem of the blanket. He gave it a futile tug and then withdrew his arm back to his side. 
The trees lamented the weight of their leaves, the birds strove desperately against the molten pull, the sky lay limp, the grass was oddly alert oddly sensitive to the miniscule cues of the sighing breeze. She lay there waiting. 

She saw the surety of his chest rising and falling. _Chickenshit. _Again her eyes lay hold of his lips and his eyes but they were turned skyward. They were in commune with another. She felt the need to clothe herself but did not move. She only dug her nails into the blanket and grasped a handful of its comfort, its malleability. _He has fallen he has dined and is contented, glutted surely, I’m left waiting for his call_


The clouds above moved in aimless profundity against the persistent grey of the sky. In them he felt an ease, a lack of necessity. He desired only to succumb to time and to be carried through life as sediment in a stream. To be hoisted along on the shoulders of- _a warm voice began to speak quickly up against his ear_. It spoke in curt energy. It gave names to the clouds and heat to the earth. 


Then, sooner than she had anticipated, she felt a hand land softly on her hip.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Jungle Juice

jungle juice truth
its gets in her marrow
that vicious sparrow
broken wings sing

gimmie gimmie never gets
the shine of her spine
gets broken with time
its time to unwind


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Spell

i call upon the demons
to sing with the fall
their shadows bring death
one spell at a time..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the muse glows red in the cold
she has seen her breath


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crescent Dolphin

her crescent tears fall
the dolphins swim in them
she makes her own oceans
the floods of her sadness
swallows her whole

the floor damned with her silver
she unloads her quivers of fear
her tears run to each other
looking for solace
the crescent tears shine

the moon enters her deep
she is only full
once a month
twelve times a year 
the panther leaps

other days she stays incomplete
looking for dolphins
wondering where she went
her cliffs full of horror
the sexy sorrow of self


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Monster

he opens his mouth
he swallows the abyss
where does it end
my friend

he looks for others 
the snowflakes still fall
the wounded jump in
enjoying their time

he lives on the edge
most stay out
some sit on his cliffs
wondering when to enter


----------



## Surreal Snake

slut sonneT

slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut


----------



## Sina

Everything is His eyes:

Raging Oceans of Chocolate
Mesmerizing pools of stirring Darkness
Intoxicating nights staring Back
Black halos spinning in the Light
Omnipotent sparks of Revolution
Arabian dust storms eroding Silence.
Sleeping mountains pregnant with Power.
Lucifer's screaming Defiance
Vapours of Zen peacefulness
Infinity contained in Starless Skies
Insatiable hunger for Truth
Finding gratification in my Blood


----------



## Surreal Snake

Thought

to kill with a thought
i have ended his life
the crippled willow bends
he plays with the children

the secular guard their lies
into the group you are thrown
they cannot be alone
they cannot be a stone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Double

double the skies
their layers of lust
turn into dust
the lonely swing the noose

they come out of themselves
the elf yells lets fight
wounded and worn
a secular storm

tribal eyes..
they play with them all
i pull lifes trigger
i guard my silent stone

Alone


----------



## bubbleboy

*Black Resistance*

The stars wish escape from this existence
Their ancient plans beginning to take flight
Envy their beautiful black resistance

Each alone watch life from such a distance
For ages guiding those lost to the night
The stars wish escape from this existence

Misery has failed halt her persistence
So these beacons desire forfeit their light
Envy their beautiful black resistance

With hearts bled of hope's nuclear subsistence
Pisces ceases to swim and Leo bite
The stars wish escape from this existence

Grief's gravity providing assistance
Constellations cave on themselves outright
Envy their beautiful black resistance

The void left consumes with such insistence
Taking with it the naive, young, and bright
The stars wish escape from this existence
Envy their beautiful black resistance


----------



## camus11

*The Dude Is Me, Dude.....*

This judge sits upon a throne of blackened gold
Twirling his mustache evilly as he sets his blindness to "scold"
Every day he spews forth gregarious excrement expelling from the abyss of his squalid complexion
He murders with a flaming sword and a stance of no forgiveness
He condemns all who dare to usurp his power
He is the sword of death!
"Lo!" quoth he to his armies, "I am the demon of the night and the beggar of the morning, you shall go out among the peaceful and slaughter them and take their booty. For I am your clown and judge and master, I oppose the Prince of Peace. I will bring war to these pacifist fools! Everyone will fear me! Aaaarrrrggghhhh!"
Thus the disgusting tyrant led his slaves, saturated in the guilt and tears of those he destroyed.

And the tyrant's followers spontaneously combusted! Chaos ensued as rivers belched out fumes, forests burned into sludge, humans passed gass and it was a joyous gass, lo! Did the Fart Master eat the Three Cheese Big Mac, and consign his brothers to obesity.

The pauper of life is the scrounger of fools! Hear me, you epic heroes of the surreal! Madness is the opium of the living, the dead are for the birds!

"If I am for the birds, then you are for the dung, likewise!" quoth the Rowling, Pottermore.

And the Great Satanic Whoopy Cushion proclaimed the Great Flatulence, and a cat imbibed the entrails a dog whole, and there was much evicting.

"SILENCE YOU FOOL!" quoth the Liger, Jungle Boy.

"I will not stand for this, man!" quoth the Dude, Gutterballs.

And the Welles said, "Rosebud" and every dog went to doggie heaven, with sabertooth cats as their manservants, and there was much meowing. Da Vinci was a cat. Yeah. That's right.

Suck it, John of Patmos! Revelation's got nothing on this. But seriously, dude, can I smoke some of your weed?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dead Souls

the dead souls the stars
they have found their salvation
they sit alone on their thrones
some shine their kind on us

blackened night the fools fright
it only shows the glowing souls
they sit alone without a home
locked up in truth

who looks in these skies
dead souls of you and i
kingdom come
these souls have been flung

they fall in harvest skies
their eyes always their eyes
they look out far
their dust the stars


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Mad Cafe

come in and play
karma sits in the corner
alone by herself
she orders double double
two mice on a shelf

anger shouts an order
the dead poets prey
hey anyone seen my soul
not around today
anger sublime with its rhyme

psychosis alone on the phone
he talks to the gods
they tell him what to do
he barks out loud
what a sod

love talks to hate
they argue about fate
hate has his grave already paid
love sighs of skies and doves
they get married by the doomed faery


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hell's Armies

they escape from hades trapdoor
cyclops there he hasnt a care
the wicked shine his shoes
he opens his eye
and looks at the sky

where oh where can his lover be
she has not entered hades
he is lonely as can be
the armies of the damned
have a plan

intuition cooks in hells kitchen
he brews up the stew of you
the armies leave
well fed and dead
they only see the truth

what of zeus
who leads the troops
hera runs from him
aphrodite his crystal lover
he wants no other

the armies rule
they conquer the earth
all are dead
mythology thru their heads
its plain to see its you and me


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Wicked

the wicked claim to know
the blood of their fold
into the night they throw their fright
the darkness consumes

we sit alone with our thrones
they claim to show
they claim to grow
they let it out with a shout

you better believe you thief
the heathens brew their stew
we put spells on you
the gods of night consume the light

i call upon a spell
to keep you in your shell
you will never get out
dead in your head


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

sticks and stones may break my bones
but pain nurtures me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Plan

what is the plan
the love of something said
what of others
employed in the void

what is your stand
your ego is grand
it seems the only plan
man..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

gargoyle skies
watch us die..


----------



## bubbleboy

A feather falling 
Has little care where it lands
Or what course it travels
The stranded thing's so listless
Going this way and that 
With no clear purpose
No compass in heart to guide
Just going through the motions
Swaying the same invisible line


----------



## Dalien

Passion
(Rage)
by Dale
21 Sept 2011

Rage, a passion not on a string
Nor wears a carnal woven noose
Nothing scuttles on the abuse
Buried deep embers complete
Ire blowing the howling profound
Flames roar the banshee replete
Dark thunder blackens the muse
Ashes dying to scream loose
A dousing breathes the string
Rage, a passion not unwound


----------



## bubbleboy

You
Me
The barriers in between
I speak
You listen
You speak
I listen
But what's heard isn't what's said
What's said not what's heard
What's meant sometimes
Isn't even what's said
And what's said not what's meant
It's all so confusing isn't it?
These words floating across dead space
Through brick walls
Into hollow ears
They can change everything
Yet be so open to interpretation


----------



## Dalien

Levis American Branding
By Dale
22 Sept 2011

Extra! Extra!
Did you hear?
It came floating across the air
Football games lent reason to share
Levis says wear them jeans!
Anywhere you please
Peace and love
Revolt! Revolt!
Peace and love
Levis declares “Go Forth!”
Grande USA of the day
Stilted and jilted iconic branding
Levis not made in the good ole USA


----------



## Surreal Snake

Feelitious

born to feel
the emotion within our stew
it brews in us
the lucky few genocide too


----------



## Surreal Snake

Clone

they prey on a clone
feeling it is like them
selfish inside they glide
with their lies

empathy has removed its shadow
they bow to the wounded unicorn
never around or found
what of love some crippled dove

it bows to its mourning
all locked up in you
the clone also alone
they seek for their selfish selves

the judgement surreal
they hate others within the tribes
suicide spreads her legs
she begs to be fed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Love Potion No.4

a chocolate dove
six moments of silence
her crystal eyes
a slice of silver


----------



## Surreal Snake

Remove sonneT

i remove the night
in its fright the light returns
i bury it in my sandbox
set up for one
so much fun
rub a dub dub
two glocks in the box
but what to with them
maybe i ll empty the urn
do him a favour
i invite him into the night
we sit in silver sandboxes
i empty my glocks
the end..


----------



## violetta

bubbleboy said:


> I wrote this for @oxytocinjunkie =)
> 
> I go
> You go
> I go
> You go
> I go
> You go
> The battle commences...
> Til ultimately
> The inevitable arrives
> I win
> You lose
> I dance my celebratory dance
> Basking in connect four glory
> While you sink into the murky depths of defeat
> Screaming and cursing your descent
> Adorned with a scowl scary enough
> To send 300 Spartan soldiers
> Cooing back to their mothers
> Yet I strangely enough
> Find you quite the lovely sight


wow...Love it!!!


----------



## Hastings

dog dog dog dog dog
I have broken the spell
because I used to be shy
whereas now I am not


----------



## Surreal Snake

We

we the broken
we who have spoken
the fantasies are right
when others comply

we the righteous
where
i see opinions agreed upon
a token mess


----------



## Surreal Snake

Judgement

we all do it
we all spew it
it does not mean correct
i look in my sky

rusty mirrors appear
the garbage of me
it makes me see
memories in the present


----------



## Dalien

Current Lives
By Dale
26 Sept 2011

Come see about me
Come see about you
We may dance the ride
We may ride the dance
The blues can be sung
The song can be blue
What ever the tide
What ever the wave
The current will be
Pushing and pulling lives


----------



## Dalien

True Passion
by Dale
26 Sept 2011

They hung crossed lines
Sideways
Upon an angel 
Telling of the wrong committed
For the compassion breathing his strings
What was it that they forgot about the air
Taking breaths to hardly survive
They lived this way so sooo long
Not giving breaths fills a mind with bare air
Angels inhale exhale living raw with compassion
Now that is a true passion


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tonic

all poets are created from the abyss
we climb out bleeding and screaming
our words rhetoric of our insecurities
we swing from that slimy vine

we crawl up that rope of razors
we take the pain of our fall
the birds and the bees see the true us
we push them aside and continue the climb

the forests are made to watch us maul
we take our internal strife and use our knives
we cut off our branches
we use up the chances of us


----------



## Sina

Surreal Snake said:


> Tonic
> 
> all poets are created from the abyss
> we climb out bleeding and screaming
> our words rhetoric of our insecurities
> we swing from that slimy vine
> 
> we crawl up that rope of razors
> we take the pain of our fall
> the birds and the bees see the true us
> we push them aside and continue the climb
> 
> the forests are made to watch us maul
> we take our internal strife and use our knives
> we cut off our branches
> we use up the chances of us


you captured the essence of a poet. it's very special to me because of the timing!
It's among your best


----------



## Dalien

EDIT: The below poem could be taken the wrong way!




Dalien said:


> Current Lives
> By Dale
> 26 Sept 2011
> 
> Come see about me
> Come see about you
> We may dance the ride
> We may ride the dance
> The blues can be sung
> The song can be blue
> What ever the tide
> What ever the wave
> The current will be
> Pushing and pulling lives


Currents
by Dale
Edit Version
26 Sept 2011

Come see about me
Come see about you
We may dance the ride
We may ride the dance
The blues can be sung
The song can be blue
What ever the tide
What ever the wave
The current will be
Pushing and pulling life


----------



## Dalien

cactus_waltz said:


> dog dog dog dog dog
> I have broken the spell
> because I used to be shy
> whereas now I am not


I hope you come here and write more!


----------



## ValleyWalker

Here's a list poem that I had to do for homework
It was supposed to be in the form of a list, so yes I know it's repetitive, and I know that it's simple
I think it's cute though


Will I be trick-or-treating at the age of fifty-four,
Freakishly screaming for candy all alone at your door.
Will I be an Amish sheep herder who lives in Maine,
Yelling orders at my woolen towels, neighbours thinking I'm insane.
Will I be pushing my children in their toboggans down a snowy hill,
Going home for hot chocolate, we're all frozen still.
Will I be having someone who will care for me when I'm useless and old,
friendships that lasted, memories of gold.
Will I be supporting my daughter through dancing for tips,
being forced to kiss strangers, their rough perverted lips.
Will I be obsessed over image, drowned in the mirror,
no matter how I change myself, happiness never coming nearer.
Will I be huddled under a home made of a blanket and sticks,
With my children in their fort, inside our real home made of bricks.
Will I be a nomad roaming the desert alone with my mammals,
Needing someone to talk to, like humans I dress my camels.
Will I be on the top of the world when I'm diagnosed with cancer,
crying in prayer for help, brought to the grave with no answer.
Will I be so blessed as to find my God given soul mate,
Our only issue being language, we use Babelfish to translate.
Will I be smiling even when I don't have much,
Just my haggard hair, a shopping cart and a sidewalk to touch.

Will I be happy


----------



## springpool

New Prose, I haven't been a poetry mood of late.

*The Fruit Basket*

In the center of the table sat a basket of fruit set there hours hence by perfunctory hands.
Throughout the day hungry eyes swarmed to it and lustful tongues bloomed with prescience but, of yet, none had
taken a step toward satiety. 

At 2:30, a woman walked in and sat herself in front of the fruit. She ignored the garnish completely and,taking out her phone instead, poured
herself into the pages and profiles of others until a man sat down across from her. 

He smiled hello. 

The room was wrapped in palpable speech and movement. Registers slid cooly towards ready hands, recited words landed on 
expectant ears, and groups of men jabbed pleasantries to each other. This was a suburban coffee house. Everyones' lives were
transmogrified by the low lights and warm assurance of product. 

She smiled hello and set her phone face up upon the table. 

It was there, there would be no spaces. If nothing else a device to chain together the moments of ambiguity. 

He smiled he was sorry for being late. 

"It's okay," she smiled. 

"So how have you been?" 
"Good. I just got out of bed."
"Long night?"
"Well, you-know-who came over and wouldn't leave so..."
"Yeah," He pressed his eyes into her lips.
"It's my fault too, I guess. I could have told her 'no'". 
"But, then you'd be alone"
"Oh, I don't mind being alone really; she just needs something to 
do at all times and, I, being a good friend..." the rest dissolved in laughter.

The laughter that accumalates in the corners and windows of the cafe, lending itself to 
the ears of others to increase the warmth, the hum. Several feet to the basket's right were 
two baristas waving their arms and pressing their fingers to initiate noises and
manufacture drinks. Things were being cleaned and dirtied, emptied and filled. Their eyes
were disillusioned, they did not feel the warmth in this place anymore; only, their sweat and
the heat of orders flowing. 

The basket was now being buffeted in a stream of exhalations. 

"I can't believe you called."
"Why?"
"Who calls anymore?"
"Oh! I thought you meant because,"
"Oh no." An air-thin staircase of laughter fell from her lips.
"Yeah cause, I just figure, you two were a long time ago and it's not so big of a deal."
"It's not but," 

Her phone trembled and before time could blink it was in her hand. His eyes fell now to the fruit; for the first time, he noticed they were plastic. 
Grasping an apple, he pressed his thumb into its hollow core. "It's funny I guess,"

"What, I'm sorry, that was Erin. She wants me to meet her afterwards."
"Oh, how is she?" 
"She's doing really good, her mom's down from Georgia and they all want to see me"

Now it was his turn to reach for his phone and, bringing it to eye level, remember aloud who he was to meet afterwards. 

"So when are you going to head over there?"
"Um, whenever really. She said it didn't matter." 

The doors opened and they both looked at the middle-aged man in the black shirt. He swung his eyes through the seated bodies 
like a sickle over the sky-bound wheat. She looked down and reached for her purse. 

They both got out of their chairs and, hugging briefly, said goodbye.


----------



## Sheppard

golden tears of the crescent silver moon 
a caress that holds to what is true
nightly icen light for dreamers doom
falling from the sky in drops of two
tears of beauty nurture roses on his tomb
a new life birthed within the spark of you
truth in love belongs to future's womb


----------



## Dalien

Never Ends
by Dale
27 Sept 2011

The song never ends
Until the words lay down
Strewn with life inklings
A skipping breath-go-round
Caressing them with love
Pain of compassion drops
Splatters of heart threads
Veins running the hands
Words lay down giving
The never ending song


----------



## bubbleboy

I wrote these three consecutive poems in my sports psychology class while i was daydreaming lol


You and me
Duality
Heart melting into heart
Unsure where the former ends
The latter starts
How love ought be
You and me


----------



## bubbleboy

Time turns the hour
Blooms the heart
Fades the flower
She sets the sun
Wakes the night 
Spares no one


----------



## bubbleboy

My Midas

Her warm caress 
Seeping from cheek to chest
And chest to heart
Turned this tortured soul
Once made merely of iron
Into gold


----------



## snail

My heart was wide,
stretched thin like
wild balloon skin,
floating stringless and full.

Never made for captivity,
I wrote small to hide,
because my words were too precious
for your
pin-like eyes.

I shriveled inside,
beaten bloody with red ink
"too fanciful,"
"disorganized,"
"stop questioning,"
I barely survived.

So when I hear your kind
two decades later
croaking their vile harpy song,
saying people like me are 
what make the world wrong,

My hands shake, holding my pencil too tightly,
as though my fingers were 
still scorched against your flaming hoops.
My voice roars out in a feral growl.
I would break my teeth to silence you.


----------



## Decoy24601

Thrashing, Screaming
Bleeding, Tears Streaming
How can no one hear?
This silence too much to bear

Look Over
Invisible Shadows
My Security
My Worst Flaw

Sadness, Too Much
Happiness, A Cutting Touch
Why Can't What They Say
Be As True As Their Blame

Others' Happiness
A Stone Throw Away
Beating Me Senseless
Yet My Ground, I Stay

They Spill Their Sorrows
I Feast Upon Them
No Longer Are They Sad
But Their Sadness is Mine


----------



## Susanna

bubbleboy said:


> I wrote these three consecutive poems in my sports psychology class while i was daydreaming lol
> 
> 
> You and me
> Duality
> Heart melting into heart
> Unsure where the former ends
> The latter starts
> How love ought be
> You and me


Sports psychology - cool - great poem too.


----------



## bubbleboy

A lot of talk about creationism, god, and existence lately and it inspired me to write this =)

*Why*

"Why?" she asked
"Why what?" I questioned, clearly confused

"Why all this?
You, me
The grass, the sky
Sun and stars
Why this breeze
Caressing bare skin?
Why capitalism, politics,
Presidents and propaganda?
Why survival of the fittest,
With fish eating fish
Eating other fish?
Why must Autumn
Always wait in Summer's wake?
Why must planets spin 'round their own axes
Trapped in gravity's revolving door,
And electrons in turn
Tug on invisible strings?
Look at that crow resting lazily atop the powerline.
Why is he there?
Is it simply because he wants to be?
Is there no other reason? 
Does love merely exist 
Because it is in our nature to love
And nothing more?
Are those questions each and all
Not maddening in their own right?"

Finally she remarked,
"It's all so weird isn't it...this life, this existence we cherish so much?" 

"Why, I think you're right." I ironically replied


----------



## Dalien

Rock or Roll
by Dale
27 Sept 2011

Ready to 
But not sure
Rock n' Roll
Hands up dancing the thunder 
Roll n' Rock
Thunder shouting the hands out
Ready to
And sure
Groove the hands 
Dancing shouting thunder
Groovin' n' Movin'


----------



## Dalien

Spin Round
by Dale
28 Sept 2011

I lay my head in my hands, 
for it spins round
Emotions spent upon others
They look not of their mirror
Busy in the defense of self
Ego will spin the mind down
Beating the caring brings,
deceit of the self displayed
Insecurity is a perception
Stared at by anxiety of self
One is what one perceives
Another is unable to express
Ego is the enemy not others
The enemy of self will defend
Emotions spent upon others
Their mirror isn't loved by self
I lay my head in my hands,
for it spins round


----------



## Surreal Snake

Semblance

the order of us
twirling branches in a stream
slices of righteous silver
never to rust
a broken sky
our longing eyes
homemade apple pie
semblance strangled the unicorn
with twisted horns we become


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Gods of Night

they see with no sight
who can be right
this arguement of omnisciene
the fear in the eyes
their capes bow to the night
the gods of fright
guard our selfish souls
they become holes


----------



## Surreal Snake

We the Wounded sonneT

we the wounded
we the wounded
we the wounded
we the wounded
we the wounded
we the wounded
we the wounded
we the wounded
we the wounded
we the wounded
we the wounded
we the wounded
we the wounded
we the wounded


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dragon eyes

your dragon eyes scare the sky
it folds itself up
disappears in its might
the empty sky
cries no tears
it has never known life
until its death


----------



## Surreal Snake

Revelation

crystals fall from the night
its tears held in for centuries
it cries with blinking eye
crystal hail impales silence
it has been alone since time began
silence awakens with life
it does not blink
it does not drink
silence wears its mighty cape
it has begun to listen


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gargoyles

the gargoyles break free of their limestones graves
they crack thru the night
their tears have begun to fall
they fly in marble nights

the gargoyle flaps its wings
it sings immortal hymns
embracing the night
it has no fright

their prose burns the morning mist
the eternal spring of its being
it comes alive looks for its hive
it sees others breaking from mother

they swoon on down
they have found their crowns
they have stared for centuries
the unblinking always thinking

they have broken lose
they spill their juices in others
their clover looks for sage
their rage remains its always the same

free they fly the nights sky
they dive from above
away from their graves
they are saved


----------



## bubbleboy

i ran out of medication and i need to go back to the doctor's ><

Withdrawal defined by
Brain bursting out its seams
Yet I know this be
Not entirely all it seems
The sensation though 
Feels still so real
These jolts and magnetic fields
How persistent they've become


----------



## SilverMoon

Sheppard said:


> golden tears of the crescent silver moon
> a caress that holds to what is true
> nightly icen light for dreamers doom
> falling from the sky in drops of two
> tears of beauty nurture roses on his tomb
> a new life birthed within the spark of you
> truth in love belongs to future's womb


I love this!


----------



## bubbleboy

Surreal Snake said:


> Gargoyles
> 
> the gargoyles break free of their limestones graves
> they crack thru the night
> their tears have begun to fall
> they fly in marble nights
> 
> the gargoyle flaps its wings
> it sings immortal hymns
> embracing the night
> it has no fright
> 
> their prose burns the morning mist
> the eternal spring of its being
> it comes alive looks for its hive
> it sees others breaking from mother
> 
> they swoon on down
> they have found their crowns
> they have stared for centuries
> the unblinking always thinking
> 
> they have broken lose
> they spill their juices in others
> their clover looks for sage
> their rage remains its always the same
> 
> free they fly the nights sky
> they dive from above
> away from their graves
> they are saved


i really loved this kev


----------



## Susanna

Dalien said:


> Spin Round
> by Dale
> 28 Sept 2011
> 
> I lay my head in my hands,
> for it spins round
> Emotions spent upon others
> They look not of their mirror
> Busy in the defense of self
> Ego will spin the mind down
> Beating the caring brings,
> deceit of the self displayed
> Insecurity is a perception
> Stared at by anxiety of self
> One is what one perceives
> Another is unable to express
> Ego is the enemy not others
> The enemy of self will defend
> Emotions spent upon others
> Their mirror isn't loved by self
> I lay my head in my hands,
> for it spins round


I think this one is gorgeous. I just read without love, form is meaningless from a Rumi Quote. Thanks for this essential poem.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

There's a secret side of me I've never let you see..
Controlled and caged it rests inside of me..
Scratching away at the sides of my core..
No one can hear it scream..

The thirst is building up an eruption to lust.
To dismantle and release all that I fear, all that I drear..
I'm quickly caving in this heavy burden's sin..
I'm reaching out for youu..my cries are falling through..

I just want to enjoy, my painful side of poise..
Suffocating ideas of joy and sorrow...
I can't feel myself, in all of this noise;
when theirs this void speaking out in tongues.
This voice speaking out just "Run".

My dreams are lacking persistent blue sky's with sweet meadows.
I'm comfortably numb watching at a distance,complying with resistance.
It's only in my dreams that I'm completely free; undeniably obscene.
I care for nothing and yet I still see you; still feel your warmth around me.
Will I ever forget to remember; this feeling on the inside keeping me sane.
Confessing to myself I was something more then this; something more then anger.
I'm screaming to find myself, surrendering all will to fight; the memories lie inside..
Shaping once again I'm loosening the knots inside myself; I'm setting it all free..

The flames have risen and with it my feelings of you; feelings of falling..
My cup is empty and yet I still pour..I crave the memories of feeling so true.
No longer am I suspended within, confined between the walls of myself.
If finding you will lead me here, I need to keep dancing along my fears.
If screaming aloud will help this rage cease, I'll yell till my lungs begin to swell.
I'll break through this spell, I'll break through myself. Tearing it all to hell.
I'll find myself in all of this insanity to rage; I'll write the pages to have it all make sense.
Yet ...will it ever...make sense..

Outspokenly I begin this new chapter..


----------



## ValleyWalker

Wrote this really quickly. Don't judge the structure! I just like the concept  

Running for shelter, our hair so wet,
Mounting the sidewalk, laughing loosely,
Hunching like turtles, beneath our coats,
Perfect in happiness, forgetting all else,
Tears of joy, he's the one I love
He looks at me, my tears lost in the rain.


----------



## ValleyWalker

http://www.metmuseum.org/toah/images/h2/h2_89.21.1.jpg

My teacher gave me this picture to write a poem on.
If you look closely, there's a warrior and a bride hidden in the background.
I'm proud of this poem  

Dreamer


A soft, a sophisticated, a beautiful bride, head to toe in lace.
Before the wedding, adoring my reflection, powdering my youthful face.
Strolling down the aisle, an abundance of loving faces catching my eyes,
Approach my husband, he says I do, and then the daydream dies.

I'm struck with reality as a branch jabs my skin, thought to be my husband's hand.
Bare feet calloused, dry and cracked, ages of walking my disturbed land.
I see myself in wooden structures, pitiful attempts, off to the side.
Immobile in hideousness, life not fulfilled, to myself I cried.

Strong and confident, your eyes have to squint in the bright reflection of brass.
I equip my saber, sheath my sword, and by town citizens I pass.
I'm independent, respected, rooftop tall, my ego, the same size.
I approach a woman who screams for help, and then the daydream dies.

I feel the truth, my heels in a puddle, no pair of cold steel boots.
It's just me, same old life, tree-like, grounded by my roots.
There's more to me, beyond my face, more than it may seem.
But I am not beautiful, nor confident--I'd rather simply dream.


----------



## Decoy24601

Blues litter the morning sky
Aurora's of shimmer call my name
Who would I be to deny?
Such a pitiful shame

Howling through the crack
Hold fast, take a few steps back
The shallows of being overwhelm
With these metallic tastes I melt

Seas of faces, none familiar
Yet myself, I have no face
The souls whisper similar
Yet of the truth I haven't a taste

Autumn air, crisp and profound
Knowing in the air, tantalizingly bound
Ominous everywhere, slipping through the seams
When everything, is not as it seems

The strong one falls
Will stolen away
All of them, her name they call
All to no avail, she slips away from it all

The morning dew, frozen
The everlasting realities harden
What will lie on that other side?
Nothing she heard comes to mind

The moon whispers "goodnight"
To take away any remaining fright
The crickets chirp their "farewell"
and weaving dreams the birds tell


----------



## Surreal Snake

Juicy

the silver lining in her eyes
the fluidity of her smile
her marble will
six seconds of silence


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hope

hope bleeds in the rain
the death penalty stands
we plant our seeds
we feed the need to be

the meat of us
do we ever reach the stars
i do not know
i do not show

what of it
the sluts of silence
it builds its crystal
millions of years of fear

we uncloak ourselves
our capes fall
they just are
near or far

the expo of existence
they look for themselves in others
the unjust need
feed yourselves..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Technology

the juices of technology
they fill up that syringe
we take that hit daily
consider it a friend

the image of self
it slams into our veins
we shake with the rage
technology in our cage

technology mOOns
fill our harpoons
we shoot it in our beings
false idols portray


have a wack today
find that vein
put it in
technology has become our twin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Zero

the consequence of zero
the first number of thunder
the shape of our eyes
the sun in the sky

the embryo of life
a donuts soul
the holy hole
the moons twin begins with zero


----------



## Lokkye

Meds

The needle sinks in
Pierce my sphincter
Corrode my veins
Block my pain
Drain my emotions
In a state of comma
No ecstasy
But no pain
Pierce my veins
Poison my blood
I love it that way
Death to my emotions

Lifelessness...

Cure my itch
Alleviate my pain
Kill me

Kill my humanity.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

only functions
rhetoric of me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lokkye said:


> Meds
> 
> The needle sinks in
> Pierce my sphincter
> Corrode my veins
> Block my pain
> Drain my emotions
> In a state of comma
> No ecstasy
> But no pain
> Pierce my veins
> Poison my blood
> I love it that way
> Death to my emotions
> 
> Lifelessness...
> 
> Cure my itch
> Alleviate my pain
> Kill me
> 
> Kill my humanity.


This is Awesome..Great to see you back too..Kev


----------



## Surreal Snake

Where

oh captain my captain
the curtain of silence
i close the rose
i pull off her petals

the stem is left
erect with neglect
what of it
oh where can she be

i hide from her tide
i watch it go out
i do not shout
i watch it sink


----------



## Decoy24601

about a quarter way done with the first chapter of my book. Enjoy . (Please excuse any grammar errors, I'm half asleep and my wordpad doesn't have any spell-check. There's a lot of mistakes in general, and when I say looking for food in theliving room, I mean kitchen ).

The breeze coming from the air conditioner provided sweet relief from the blistering heat coming from outside as Shyla sat on the couch. House MD was on, one of her favorite TV shows. The way he could be very rude and arrogant, but also display a deeper softer side that is rarely seen fascinated her. Not to mention his high intelect and genius. This was only a re-run, but it was one she hadn't seen yet. It was about a seven-hundred pound man who had slipped into an unexplained coma, and when he woke up he refused to accept that it might be due to his weight. 

Every twenty minutes of her time was becoming more bareable as the sun rose higher into the sky and the temperature climbed. The air conditioner could only do so much to keep her cool. Halfway though the episode, her stomach began to growl and she became even more irritable. Getting up during it wouldn't happen though, and she'd wait until the episode was over. A mosquito flew around her head searching for a place to perch on her arm. Nothing would go her way that day. 

Shyla gave up during a commercial break. She sighed as she lifted herself from the couch and walked into the living room. What was there to eat? Looking around the kitchen for a few minutes, pondering her options, she decided to make some ice-cold chocolate milk. It wasn't really something that you could substitute in for a meal, but she wanted anything that would help in this heat.

Sitting down and sipping her milk, she glanced out the window. The sun was starting to set. The time between now and then seemed like an eternity to her. A slight breeze was picking up, and the trees swayed with it, almost as if to try and fan each other off from the heat. The sunlight reflected off the bay in shimmering rays. Seagulls swooped down and dipped their heads into the water and bringing them back up to cool themselves off. The joyous laughter of children playing along the beach with the careful supervision of their parents could be heard from where Shyla was in her house.

The crash of glass hitting the floor broke Shyla from her trance. She was so deep in thought that she forgot that she was holding the glass and her grip on the glass slipped. Her mom briskly walked into the kitchen at the comotion.

"What happened? Are you alright?" her mom was always so protective, but at least she cared.

"Nothing, the glass just slipped out of my hand," Shyla soothed her mother. "I'll sweep it up right away".

"Make sure to put on some shoes first, you don't want any shard to find their way into your feet."

"Okay, I will."

So, as her mother walked out of the room, Shyla stepped around the area and back towards the door where her shoes were. She slipped them on and headed back to sweep the glass up. Maybe one day she would be able to have a better grip on reality, metaphorically and literally. At the same time she didn't want to loose her intuitive, imaginative side.

Another "escape from reality" came to her mind. She remembered her old english teacher had given her a book to read over the summer. It was called "Shiva's Fire", but she couldn't remember who it was by. If only she could remember where she left the book. Maybe it was under her night-stand by her bed in her room. Walking up the stairs to check, she became worried that the book was lost.

Shyla opened her door and quickly turned on the light. She thrust her hand under her night-stand and felt around for the book. It wasn't there. She jumped on her bed and ran across to the other side of the room, franically looking around in her closet. She grabbed a stool and looked everywhere. Finally, on the highest shelf in the far right corner was her book. Why would I put it up there? She shrugged it off. As long as she had her book, she didn't care.

Plopping herself onto her matress, she situated herself so she could read comfortably. Reaching over to her iHome, she picked one of her favorite albums, "Ocean Eyes" by Owl City, and propped herself up on her pillows and lifted her book to her eyes. She had no clue what it was about, but she had high hopes for it. Her english teacher had known her well, and wouldn't recommend a book for Shyla that she thought she wouldn't like.

A few hours after Shyla started reading, the sun was low on the horizon and the cooler atmosphere of the room and the soothing, resonating sounds of her music lulled her to sleep. She fell asleep with the book across her chest, her glasses slipping off her nose, and her hands at awkward positions at her sides. The book had filled her dreams with itself, and it ruminated on the meaning of what she had read.

She was dreaming that she was in a rural village in India, during when the book was taking place. The image was fading though, and she started to hear something. Tick. It started as a whisper. Tick. There it was again. Tick. The image had faded almost completely and her senses were starting to come back to her. She opened her eyes in a groggy daze and lifted her head towards the sound. Tick. This time she saw what was causing it. Someone was quietly tapping on the window.

Sluggishly, she put her book carefully aside, adjusted her glasses, and pulled herself out of bed. Looking over at the clock, she saw that she had only been asleep a few hours and it was only nine pm. Then she looked over at the window to see who it was. A few seconds later, she realized whose name belonged to that face. It was Lum, one of her friends from school the year prior. She rubbed her eyes and walked slowly towards the window, and opened it.

"What are you doing here? It's getting late," Shyla said with her words slurred, trying not to come across as rude.

"I wanted to ask you something," Lum responded curtly.

"At nine pm?"

"Yeah, do you want to know?"

Shyla sighed. "Yes, so what's up?"

"I was wondering if you wanted to go down for a late night swim at the bay. A bunch of people will be there, it'll be fun."

"I'm not sure..."

"Come on, what's the worst that could happen?"

"Okay, fine, but give me a bit to get ready."

"I'll be right out here"

Shyla shut the window.


----------



## Surreal Snake

bacchanale

the gods of god
like every other god
mythology
fill your empty cup

moth wings fly away
who are we today
the drunken wine of the gods
the sonnet of self


----------



## Surreal Snake

ABCD

four letters
metamorphosis of self
we become four others
is that relevant

is there meat in that
solid and serious
hardly a drop of thought
four letters


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dali

the dog has died
we sail to siren
they anoint the corpse
the oils put forth

noble you
always true
doggy doo
cats too

these animals of loyalty and love
they die silently
their egos no where to be seen
not about that

the sun sprays its gold on them
they are righteous
they defend us
to their end..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Slam

bang that hype
wammy the syringe
the harpoon enters
the center of me

the crescent mOOn
she holds my arm
tie on that song
slammm it bitch

she cares i see
lets me be
the nights of spree
bang that banshee in me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Junkie

the junkie aint no flunky
educated and mated
he pulls out that hype
lets get it right

Lets play..

i pull up my rivers
the quivers of me
makes me see
china white is right

Lets play..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vampire Junk

that fuck is real
he will make you feel
his syringes shoot out
take my hole you mole

shoot it in
lets begin
i let you bite
get it right

dont miss the juice
shoot in the noose
mmmmmm
sugar stew..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

all the happiness one desires
seventy five a month and upper case too


----------



## Selene

She said come
A train passed by
I could not hear.
Come where?
Too much noise
I cannot hear.


----------



## bubbleboy

I wanted to be silly today lol. Guess i'm in the holiday spirit already =)

Mmmmmmmmm
Brains for breakfast said the zombie
Well, he didn't say it quite so eloquently
More like, Aurghhhhhhhhor
But whatever
He still has his dangling, half-eaten eye
Set hungrily on the prize
Sizing up old man Jenkins
The current cure for this brain junky's addiction
Poor guy! Sleeping peacefully in his rocking chair!
Unaware that a member of the living dead
Is at the moment daydreaming
About gnawing on his reticular formation!
Fantasizing of flossing his teeth(of quite poor hygiene)
With the old man's elderly eye sockets!
And to further add to Mr. Jenkins' predicament
This zombie is a rather ambitious one
Wants to be all he can be
And so he's begun his advance,
Dragging his lolling tongue along
While marching to the beat
Of his victim's beating heart
For there be no more time for daydreaming!
Must climb Maslow's hierarchical ladder!
Eat brains and self-actualize!
Aurghhhhhhhhor!


----------



## Decoy24601

The, semi-final of the first chapter of my book . All 4,726 words. Five paragraph English essays have nothing on me 
shiftch1draft - Pastebin.com


----------



## justcritic

Oops.
I farted.


----------



## Sina

*Ode to Little Monsters*

Washing dirty puppies
scrubbing them dry
Sun kissed children
squirt lemons
in life's *yellow* eye.

Colonial history class
I take them to task
Unfinished homework
lights that stern spark.
Exploding in laughter
They defy my gruff bark.

Oh! the stark contrast

the world shakes in its boots
when I sever its very Roots
And Rip off my damn Mask
to reveal the *Beast* inside
But, naughty hells are raised
As Little Monsters unfazed
Paint Rainbows on my Hide.

Warm memories are pickled,
My sides roundly tickled 
When, Down my pleased smile
They Glide.
and Embrace
Life's Eternal Sunrise.


----------



## Lost in Oblivion

*Entropy*
Floods
Surging in
This torrent
Uncontrollable
It closes in

Whirlwinds
Destroy structure
Hold together
Tumultuous
Remain concealed

Darkness
Subdues the weak
Scrabble for light
Consuming blackness
Overwhelming

Locusts
Swarming in
Decimation
Remnants are
Only left behind


----------



## locofoco

when the whole world disappears
like a wave of smoke lost in the air
you'll see a trace that i was here 
i'm a sunken chest of maimed lives


----------



## napoleon227

Empurple said:


> A poem and a riddle (tell me it's not too obvious), entitled:
> 
> Guttural Monosyllabic Intonations
> 
> Guttural, monosyllabic intonations are resounding
> From the man in black, in back, with face a-mask and fingers pointing;
> Crouching, bent, and gargoyle-like, behind the ground’s white lining;
> Poised, waiting with spectral eyes, through unseen tunnels, pining -
> A count in cloak - reaper so grim; alas for ones found stealing!
> Or for the soul slid down the line into, the skinned-hide on hands out-reaching
> Glaring down - the shade’s eyes a-frown- ‘til his dusty verdict’s unveiling
> ‘Tis from storms within his chest revealed – like lightning-strikes impaling
> Hearts of brave men and boys alike, whose eyes watch darts thrice piercing
> The zones between their chests and knees; they buckle at the sound of clapping
> As hands of skin-hide, receive a white-ghost whirling by, and the man in black starts yapping.


This is awesome!


----------



## napoleon227

I was very hesitant to post this here, but wtf...

*Love Seeps*

Open your eyes, sweet angel, the doors are opening
and you can walk through. Let the butterflies fly
from your lips and the pink dancing pixies prance,
sprightly (and so lightly) in advance of your steps.

Let your subcelestial seraphim sing to you
as your hips sway gaily in the breeze, for
you are the jewel of the night, lit bright
with the sweet scents of burning paraffin.

Our time has come, and there will be time
to come, undone (like zippers and buttons)
and heartstrings and drops of sticky honeydew.
You! Ravishing, wishing, to be ravished...

As the soft sounds of cotton fabric hit the ground,
and hearts pound, in lilting rhythmic rhymes in time,
excited little bubbles rhumba and samba, mambo and jive
and twist and spin and pop! When they break the skin.

The distant drums keep a steady electric beat
to shuffle your feet to (as if you need to) and you
giggle and smile, coyly, while radiating beguilement.
My enchanted enchantress, your heat melts the sun.

Reach out your fingers - let them touch in digital entanglement.
Touch my skin! (You’ve touched my heart long ago),
and I long for a delightful bout of remedial vertigo,
if we were to go, where our dreams had ebbed and flowed...

For so long, but no longer. Well, just a little longer (but not much).
Warm lips quiver and flutter as they slowly get closer,
and melt like butter as they touch, and the wet thrust of tongues
twist and whirl and frolic as they penetrate deep.

Penetrate deep. Like our eyes into each other’s souls.
Deep - like our smiles into each other’s hearts, like our hopes
into each other’s dreams... and as warm wetness permeates,
love seeps, and saturates us. And penetrates deep.


----------



## Dalien

napoleon227 said:


> I was very hesitant to post this here, but wtf...
> 
> *Love Seeps*
> 
> Open your eyes, sweet angel, the doors are opening
> and you can walk through. Let the butterflies fly
> from your lips and the pink dancing pixies prance,
> sprightly (and so lightly) in advance of your steps.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely gorgeous, stunning and...I could go on!


----------



## Anahata

I remember so many things:
Brushes of fingers and hands
The scent of your hair
The way you smiled

And the way I realized you were
Content, but not
There.

I remember knowing
That there was only leaving
There was no place for staying
There was no more time

I remember your tears
And wishing that I 
Was not the cause...

Because I had to weep 
My own, too.
But I felt yours in my heart,
And they stayed there.

I wish I were stronger
I wish that the pain of this world
Had no power to 
Touch me
And I wish that the anger
Of its souls was not

An emptiness that seems
So pitilessly black
To me.

So I pick up the light
I kneel down and I shield its rays
So that fingers and hands and hair
Are alight so that I can see

And still believe.


----------



## napoleon227

*The Chainsaw Opera*

Vivacious strains from Verdi’s brains imbue the woods
with the saturated sounds of _La traviata_, and the spirit 
of young Violetta dances among the pines, who mime her
like giant, majestic supernumeries overlooking the overture. 
All the while, the sunbursts through foliated limbs and spills 
brilliance on the granite outcrops that burst from the earth 
like an audience frozen in time. The long, graceful branches 
of magnificent junipers wave in the breeze, keeping time like 
a conductor’s arms as the aria rises to an excited crescendo.

Nearby, the lumberjack virtuosos hum their Husvarnas and 
Stihls like buzzing violins or swarming bees, discordant, 
cacophonous and gorgeous. Careful and craftsmanlike, 
they make decisions about incisions and with great precision 
they make their cuts. The dead trees fall and crash as they 
crush the underbrush like the gigantic timpani of the firewood 
symphony. The pieces are then carried away like rice on the 
backs of an ant train to the wagon waiting eagerly on the trail.

Farther down below, in the shady shadows along the shore,
a few spurts of errant sunbeams burst into rainbows through
the remnant morning dew like the wings of iridescent butterflies,
or the painter’s palate of lustrous late-summer sunset skies.
A lone cabin stands like a somber, monolythic reminder, reading
silent soliloquies to the trees about the ghosts of fisherman
from summer days long past and their fireside laughter, as if
it were the closing words of a later chapter in our libretto.

As the winter’s fuel piles high, the mood becomes increasingly 
festive and somewhat restive as the reality of hunger sets in
after a long day’s work. The blasting sounds of the opera
grow louder too as do the voices of merriment spurred on by
the satisfaction of accomplishment and the warmth of long
friendships rekindled. As the late-day sunlight dwindles,
all hands pile onboard the firewood train, and the wagon 
leaves the station, the last load to be taken before the snows
fall and cover the forest with their winter blanket. And all sing
along in bidding farewell to the day as the curtain of darkness
slowly descends on the stage.


----------



## bubbleboy

napoleon227 said:


> I was very hesitant to post this here, but wtf...
> 
> *Love Seeps*
> 
> Open your eyes, sweet angel, the doors are opening
> and you can walk through. Let the butterflies fly
> from your lips and the pink dancing pixies prance,
> sprightly (and so lightly) in advance of your steps.
> 
> Let your subcelestial seraphim sing to you
> as your hips sway gaily in the breeze, for
> you are the jewel of the night, lit bright
> with the sweet scents of burning paraffin.
> 
> Our time has come, and there will be time
> to come, undone (like zippers and buttons)
> and heartstrings and drops of sticky honeydew.
> You! Ravishing, wishing, to be ravished...
> 
> As the soft sounds of cotton fabric hit the ground,
> and hearts pound, in lilting rhythmic rhymes in time,
> excited little bubbles rhumba and samba, mambo and jive
> and twist and spin and pop! When they break the skin.
> 
> The distant drums keep a steady electric beat
> to shuffle your feet to (as if you need to) and you
> giggle and smile, coyly, while radiating beguilement.
> My enchanted enchantress, your heat melts the sun.
> 
> Reach out your fingers - let them touch in digital entanglement.
> Touch my skin! (You’ve touched my heart long ago),
> and I long for a delightful bout of remedial vertigo,
> if we were to go, where our dreams had ebbed and flowed...
> 
> For so long, but no longer. Well, just a little longer (but not much).
> Warm lips quiver and flutter as they slowly get closer,
> and melt like butter as they touch, and the wet thrust of tongues
> twist and whirl and frolic as they penetrate deep.
> 
> Penetrate deep. Like our eyes into each other’s souls.
> Deep - like our smiles into each other’s hearts, like our hopes
> into each other’s dreams... and as warm wetness permeates,
> love seeps, and saturates us. And penetrates deep.


EPIC! makes me want to write tonight lol


----------



## bubbleboy

How would you like your life...
Scrambled?
Poached?
Sunny-side up?
Hard-boiled?
Over easy?
Eggs Benedict?
Feeling a frittata?
Hell, you can even drink it down raw 
If that's how you really want it
The point is...
You can have life however you like


----------



## snail

online magnetic poetry


----------



## Selene

I wrote this 8 years ago while watching a thunderstorm.

***

I sit back in my chair
Gazing out the window covered with shimmering drops
The clouds cry for attention
And streams spray down streaking the darkness
Against a violet sky, I watch the tree
A stiff trunk, and its arms floating
Hands drifting and waving
They reach and touch my soul
And my headphones send waves of emotion
All fortifies my body, as soul glides between skin and bone
I am complete
I freely fly between dream and reality
And joy until
A blinding artificial light
Glaring against the window, refracting my view
In my dazed state, my mom asks
Is it bad out there?
Not at all, I whisper with a sad smirk
And in my head
An axe stained with human blood
Slices more at my soul
The dream is gone
And only I notice


----------



## Black Rabbit

*The Comedian*

Laughter
Our response to the incomprehensible
A comedian writhes in agony
Truth lies beyond cognition
Tumultuous humour
A clown in a cosmic circus
Maniacal laughter
The only reasonable response

Ha Ha
Ho Ho
He He


----------



## Dalien

The Sky Hangs
by Dale
10 Sept 2011

The sky fell all
around my world
Crushing
Weight
Bending
Shoulders bulging straining
My mind
drops
forward
sagging
Gravitating towards
crumbling ground
My feet are melting
digging
grasping
blending
My back aches splinters
shooting white noise
up through my spleen
shock waves
sharp whistle
a thunderous plea
My toes settle down
strong
bones and fist
rooting
spreading all about
pushing upwards
My legs swaying
beseeching taut
standing my backbone
ramrod straight
My hands fist shoulders
levitating my mind
feathers,
whispering grace
lively
airy
gentle
The sky hangs all
around my world
clear
shining
warmth
My body stands
as a lady of the woods
mighty oak
whispering willow
supple pine
sweet maple
Deeply rooted


----------



## napoleon227

Dalien said:


> The Sky Hangs
> by Dale
> 10 Sept 2011
> 
> The sky fell all
> around my world
> Crushing
> Weight
> Bending
> Shoulders bulging straining
> ...


I think this is one of the best pieces you've ever posted on here Dale! It has a really nice flow to it.


----------



## owlet

My sister and I wrote a random poem (or had a poem-war) on Facebook 

Me:
A face in the window,
Hopeless eyes in the rain,
A smile that's hard to follow,
If the sun loses its shine.

A heart on a sleeve,
Fingers on bloody strings,
Words you can't believe,
Stories richer than kings.

A mind stretched too far,
Broken glass on the floor,
A last stand in a car,
A soul that can hurt no more.

Her: 
The clouds roll in,
Drifting from the north,
Cold and grey,
Arriving on the warf.

Me:
Like the calm before
The storm. Waves rise
And fall on the moor,
Broken like my disguise.
I have nowhere to hide.

Her:
The moon can rise,
but the light absorbed,
the darkness is total,
Painfully bored?

Me:
But my heartache is cured
By the morning sun,
The smiles assured,
There's just so much fun!

Her:
The night is young,
The stars just appeared,
Look behind you,
There's a man with a beard!

Me:
Dude, what's with these crazy rhymes?
Your mood is wrong,
So are your times!
Let's stop this song
And start again...
With no more bearded men!

Her:
You can't compete,
with my badass beat,
Look at the time!
It's goddamn early

Me:
You missed your rhyme,
Like a bad DJ,
Now it's the time
To stop being so silly!


----------



## Sina

Bleeding away
The empty tavern
of my body
Stretching feline
limbs
I sigh peace
Crimson wine flows
slower 
I fall into
night's arms
Waltzing stars welcome
scarlet sunrise 
The parted lips 
of a hospital window.


This poem is about a close encounter I had, around this time, last year. I bled away in the name of success and glory. It's about waking up in a hospital alone, feeling empty inside but resilient. The sun never ceases to rise.


----------



## Anahata

_The Unnamed_

Do not take in emptiness
All that was given in fullness
Because it could never fill you
Or make whole what was broken
Within.

Do not receive into yourself
The ideas of others
Lest you have your own ideas
For to be without your thoughts is
To go walking naked in a strange land
And strangers will clothe you
As they believe you should look...

Far better to don clothes of your weaving
And colors of your soul
Than to accept the fashions of those
Without.

Do not understand yourself
On the terms of others
For this is as to accept that you were made
Only to be seen by others
And the heart was not fit for such
It was fit only for the inner Love
Which was put there by a hand
Far gentler, far more Loving
Than any bearing a torch towards yours
Could be.

And do not read without hope
There can be nothing drunk 
Without thirst as its need or the craving
For that which it brings to you in
Tastes to be savored.

It is always thus: to read and to search
Because our souls should be garbed 
In soul-cloth
And our hearts can only cleave darkness with
The eternal flame
And our minds were meant to wear the shoes
Of the ever-traveller
So that we may stand at our own end
And be empty...

Because all that was our fullness
We gave over before coming
To be filled without space
And without conception
Without time and
Without error because all the mistakes
That were, yet to be made,
Were undone at the end.

It will be the point where nothing and beginning
Were joined in the bracelet on Life's
Pulsing wrist. 
The place where I hold those I love in
Balance and the place where I know
That truth, and right and sadness
And joy 
Are the blocks that children play with
To make castles and to cheerfully smash them
Before clearing up to be told,
"Play-time is done.
Now it is time for rest."


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wings

her crystal wings begin to crack
the silver leaks out
the faery flows with the waterfall
she becomes a child again

the pain plays with her head
she wonders why she is about to sky
the angels pull her up
up up and away

she dreams in crystal streams
she rides the dolphins cape
holding on she swims along
shes gone~shes gone~shes gone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Reapers Cape

the reaper grins
he is the keeper
he comes for the truth
death bites eternitys ass

the reaper pulls back his cape
he doesnt care about fate
he takes what he wants
get in line it is time


----------



## Surreal Snake

Five

five fingers my pet
five the time to arrive
five seconds of sex
five times five
five poets forget


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kundalini Crystal

the blackness opaque
the snake enters the spine
the spell has been set
i send my pet

he enters in the night
there isnt any fright
the serene dream
he twists on till gone

he enters the mind
the horrors that be
will come to thee
kundalini..


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> Wings
> 
> her crystal wings begin to crack
> the silver leaks out
> the faery flows with the waterfall
> she becomes a child again
> 
> the pain plays with her head
> she wonders why she is about to sky
> the angels pull her up
> up up and away
> 
> she dreams in crystal streams
> she rides the dolphins cape
> holding on she swims along
> shes gone~shes gone~shes gone


Beautiful Kev


----------



## Surreal Snake

Insect

the insect screams in the raindrop
the same old song
he rolls along
bang a gong

he watches the hive drown
they die without sound
he becomes the beasts tumbleweed
plant that seed

he holds his breath
without his set
downhill he gets his fill
the bubble breaks

he stops by the sea
its only him and gee
damn alone again
the reality of he

so he walks around
the bird swoons down
he starts to blink
eaten by the beak


----------



## Surreal Snake

14

14 sounds of the sonnet
the consequence of being
the trials of seeing
the wounded walk their trails
they look for empty pails
resting in the foam
the silver alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pencil Kill

the pencil kills 
he grabs the lead
right through the head
what about the eye
its turn to die


----------



## Susanna

I saw a smily face in the moon last night
That's when I knew everything was gonna be alright
The future is certain to be the bliss I know
with You with me withersoever I go


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dear Mom

my expression your face
my being yours
i dont know how to blink
the pain once again

i write these words
they take apart my start
the lines of time
they start to rewind

hush hush my sweetness
the valkyries come soon
i look up and die
some crystal crescent mOOn..

she looks up at me 
oh captain my captain
once my friend
now only the end


----------



## Dalien

Defining Stars
by Dale
14 Oct 2011

I can't define
if the stars shine
upon my mind
reflecting
retracting
refining
Trailing lines paving
cement cracking pits
ripping into the days'
beginning with end flowing 
forces 
stripping bared
mental wood blockings
as if shellack cracking gummed
clogging
hazing
shutting sewn sight
wandering lights streak 
rambling
wondering why
I can't define
if the stars shine
upon my eyes
as if pulsing dark neon
stop signs winding
side walking uneven
up steeping
hurling
casting shadow 
caution against sunny
skies sparkling blinding
street green falling into yellow
blaring
jumping aboard
seconds signaling siren
flashing into red
slamming
breaking
wheeling turns around
skidding
side sliding asphalt
slapping navigating eyes
heading the mind
longing
staring watch
absorbing
horizon shimmers laying sun
shining stars timing
pining
blending
paint
defining my mind sight


----------



## bubbleboy

Listening to music and wanted to make a poem about my music taste and some of the artists I really like (with some random lyrics and song titles too). And the random harry potter reference seemed necessary haha =)

Rock and Roll Daydream

I wanna be Naked and Famous
Because John Doe don't need his clothes
I'd like to spend the afternoon Counting Crows
Maybe meditating beneath a Whomping Willow
With roots reeking of Teen Spirit
Because Nirvana sounds fucking groovy right now
If mom were to allow it
I'd own a pair of Modest Mice
Asked her twice, twice told no
Told me the Dashboard melted
But we still have the radio
Strange metaphor mother, but I dig it
I'll Float On anyway.
Got a date with a Red Hot Chili Pepper tonight
Burn baby burn
Endorphin addiction tearing up my taste buds
Scar Tissue never tasted so good
If I get tired of the heat
I can always Play in the Cold
Pelt snowballs at Scientists and Politicians
Because Who would ever wanna be king?
Leon might with his Sex on Fire
And his True Love Ways
But not me
I'm happy simply Dreaming of Revelry


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> Defining Stars
> by Dale
> 14 Oct 2011
> 
> I can't define
> if the stars shine
> upon my mind
> reflecting
> retracting
> refining
> Trailing lines paving
> cement cracking pits
> ripping into the days'
> beginning with end flowing
> forces
> stripping bared
> mental wood blockings
> as if shellack cracking gummed
> clogging
> hazing
> shutting sewn sight
> wandering lights streak
> rambling
> wondering why
> I can't define
> if the stars shine
> upon my eyes
> as if pulsing dark neon
> stop signs winding
> side walking uneven
> up steeping
> hurling
> casting shadow
> caution against sunny
> skies sparkling blinding
> street green falling into yellow
> blaring
> jumping aboard
> seconds signaling siren
> flashing into red
> slamming
> breaking
> wheeling turns around
> skidding
> side sliding asphalt
> slapping navigating eyes
> heading the mind
> longing
> staring watch
> absorbing
> horizon shimmers laying sun
> shining stars timing
> pining
> blending
> paint
> defining my mind sight


yea you can still write dale =) i really like this one


----------



## Dalien

bubbleboy said:


> Listening to music and wanted to make a poem about my music taste and some of the artists I really like (with some random lyrics and song titles too). And the random harry potter reference seemed necessary haha =)
> 
> Rock and Roll Daydream
> 
> I wanna be Naked and Famous
> Because John Doe don't need his clothes
> I'd like to spend the afternoon Counting Crows
> Maybe meditating beneath a Whomping Willow
> With roots reeking of Teen Spirit
> Because Nirvana sounds fucking groovy right now
> If mom were to allow it
> I'd own a pair of Modest Mice
> Asked her twice, twice told no
> Told me the Dashboard melted
> But we still have the radio
> Strange metaphor mother, but I dig it
> I'll Float On anyway.
> Got a date with a Red Hot Chili Pepper tonight
> Burn baby burn
> Endorphin addiction tearing up my taste buds
> Scar Tissue never tasted so good
> If I get tired of the heat
> I can always Play in the Cold
> Pelt snowballs at Scientists and Politicians
> Because Who would ever wanna be king?
> Leon might
> With his Sex on Fire, his True Love Ways
> But not me
> I'm happy simply Dreaming of Revelry


I love it!


----------



## bubbleboy

Kinda just let this poem go where it wanted lol

Neurotic, robotic
At times catatonic
Yup that's me
The cynical idealist
I stare at white walls
Dream in romantic shades
Ask God questions
He can't answer
I hate people
I love people
I let spiders live
Because the bottom of my foot
Is no means to meet your maker
I admire stars
Pisces, Leo, and Virgo
All share my envy
They sit and watch
Resting on their galactic thrones
While I can't help but wonder
What they know


----------



## bubbleboy

You speak your fancy words
Preach and preach
That the invisible hand 
Will simply save us all!
With quite frankly
No evidence at all
I'm onto you 
You petty politicians
I suspect you really
Know nada of what you speak
Exploitation and greed 
Take the wheel in your political vehicles
Yet my mind is driven by empathy
So go ahead
Slander me with your empty words
Socialist! Socialist!
You'd think I was a murderer
But no
I just care about people
Apparently that's inhumane


----------



## SilverMoon

Once More

Trapped within myself forever,
pounding against the glass,
falling deeper, the glass shatters,
pieces of me falling away..
No one really understands me.
Sometimes even I dont.
The depths to this pain is hard to share,
You wont even know it's there,
Withdraw inside to bear.
The pain I hold deep inside,
the feelings I always try to hide.
the thoughts I try to ignore,
the tears that fall to the floor.
pounding on the glass till it cuts my hands,
no one really understands.
The words that I cant express,
the feelings that I repress,
I cannot escape from this distress.
Ive lost myself years ago,
there is nothing left to show.
I dont know who I am anymore,
wounded deeply to my core.
trapped within myself forever,
pounding against the glass,
broken inside,
no where to hide.
I shatter all over the floor,
beaten down much like before,
the strength holding me together has failed,
as I fall apart once more..


----------



## Dalien

My Tears Caught 
(For Kevin)
by Dale
15 Oct 2011


My tears drift
softly down silken
velvet petals
reigning caught
by thorns
My tears hold
gently gathered drops
smooth fluid
moving caught
by heart
My tears blend
deeply over tender
warm petals
flowing caught
by yours
My tears hold
firmly softened thorns
whisper breaths
reigning caught
giving life


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Sugarcane Noose

the silver noose takes a deep breath
it gets ready for my head
i braid you out of sugarcane
the colour of silver the final quiver

they become erect with pleasure
standing tall one and all
they salute the night
they break and bend it is their end

the sweetness of you so sublime
i take your very rind
i unwind my clock as time stands still
the sugarcane noose i get my fill


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> My Tears Caught
> (For Kevin)
> by Dale
> 15 Oct 2011
> 
> 
> My tears drift
> softly down silken
> velvet petals
> reigning caught
> by thorns
> My tears hold
> gently gathered drops
> smooth fluid
> moving caught
> by heart
> My tears blend
> deeply over tender
> warm petals
> flowing caught
> by yours
> My tears hold
> firmly softened thorns
> whisper breaths
> reigning caught
> giving life





Why thank you Dale..Kev(Very Beautiful)


----------



## Surreal Snake

Time

it winds up its starship
it shoots through the galaxy
it wonders what it is
it is alone

there is nothing else for it
it does not think
it does not feel
the ancient historian without words

it never gets bored
it does not gossip
it does not get tired
it procreates in silence

with self it sleeps
it is the stars
it is the moon
it is us all

Time..


----------



## Surreal Snake

History

his story told over and over
a broken sand dune
another wounded century
the skull in the sky
sonnet filled seas
you and me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suprise

their layers of sky die daily
they escape the strife of life
the turnip bleeds in some field
the silver bought by the sold
they sell out without a shout
their mirrors disappear
the money their honey


----------



## Surreal Snake

Money

they lose themselves in tree bark
they live for the peel
get up go to work
get up and bark

they dig for silver
they go all around
go underground
go dig for pirates

the gold has them on hold
the dream of stars
they lose their breath
they search and never get


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Wraith

lamprey palms suck off the night
the wraith press their hands
on that serious star
it screams the wraith have sucked my being

the silver has been drained
it drips from shaking digits
he sucks the silver from it
get inline it is time


----------



## veg

I saw a plane
and waited for restlessness
but saw only birds in a liquid sky
seeming to pass through each other


----------



## Dalien

Lycrester said:


> Aokigahara*
> 
> The angels can't reach,
> This dishonorable sin.
> A sadness so thick,
> The birds don't sing.
> Follow this dead flower path,
> Where vines will be your noose.
> For when passion has died,
> You have nothing else to lose.
> 
> *Seriously,google this place. If you don't already know of it.


Beautiful poem...
I looked up Aokigahara and man, that is....sad, strange, despairing and more...


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Enemy

what is the enemy
the opposite of truth?
you hide in the tribe
the wondering of you
so easy to subscribe
the icecream cone is alone
you look in others mirrors
then you disappear


----------



## Surreal Snake

What

what are you
you cannot think alone
you look to others
the easy way to go
the snow falls together
the way you want it to be
you cannot be alone..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dive

you dive in the other
you go deep in their keep
what about the self
you worry about others
they do not belong to you
look at yourself
shout..


----------



## Surreal Snake

We

a moment of selfish
a moment pf shellfish
who are you
whats in your stew
There are no righteous..


----------



## Decoy24601

Steam dances around
Fire licks the ground
Losing my mind
Of the decadent kind?

Holding onto reality
Groveling in this sweet calamity 
Drowning in the possibility
Of what could be my ability

Strings, melodious it sings
The pain of happiness stings
Numbness from contradiction
Blossoms into my Obilivion


----------



## Lycrester

Destiny
Poor,exhausted ponderer.
Pulling at the unknown till it cuts your soul.
Relax against the concrete wall.
Love the daisies that grow in its cracks.
The future is bright but you have to wear shades. 
For now...


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hee Haw

i strangle the mOOn in a trippplet sky
i crack the skull while the liquids die
her silver spills forth
while humanity opens their mouthes

they take a deep breath
and swallow their pet
she screams as she falls
in crescent mOOn halls

the faerys all there getting their share
the sun puts her spell on the mOOn
oh sweet angel ring your bell
your judgement has an awful smell

i wonder where the crescent went
it rocks back and forth
in silver bars
what about the stars


----------



## Surreal Snake

Monster

the monster looks for truth
he finds the scars on his arms
their always there
they seem to care

they only judge the fudge
the righteous sharpen their razors
they make new scars
the truth so far..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Link

the link of blink
why do they shriek at the night
in jumbo fights they do what is right
they find themselves alone

yes the gods of us
make such a fuss
i sharpen the night
i prepare my plight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hurt

they hurt them the most
they use the ghost
to send the spell
the dreams then scream

they gleam in razor blade eyes
the dream leaves their sky
with fallen blends of the end
the scream is not what it seems


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cut

three cuts in my wrists
multiple orgasms
im cumming im cumming im cumming
relief of that thief..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ice

the bald bitch sits in the sky
the mOOn blinks her eye
she winks as the night continues to cry
in a waffle sky time begins to die


----------



## Dalien

Truth
by Dale
29 Oct 2011

In ones' mind, 
Misconstrued
Chasing away, 
Anothers' truth
Created by own truth
Subjective


----------



## Lycrester

A Colorful Rock Bottom

The fridge is white,
No greens in your pocket.
So dance and swing,
In ruby heels.
Pump up your spirit,
Ignore your blues.
You now have loot!
Happy Prostitute!


----------



## Lycrester

Surreal Snake said:


> Cut
> 
> three cuts in my wrists
> multiple orgasms
> im cumming im cumming im cumming
> relief of that thief..



Wah! This is good. This is really good.


----------



## Promethea

i keep catching you not looking me in the eye
if you only knew just how much i could see through you
you can't obscure it through your subtle slights 
and its almost unfair how much better i know your kind than you can ever know mine
im supernatural and thats why.. you thought of me in the first place
knowing you, knowing me, outside, and in.. indiscretion and haste
every passing smile registered as a dirty grin and thirst for sin
im a succubus.. you tell yourself 
and you could never quite get off good without a little help from that side
when normal photos were a poor representation
of something that never quite gelled no matter the presentation or situation
half mast for the girl next door, and the porn star alike
poor form and what a bore
but you knew as soon as you saw that glint in my eye, that you wanted me to be the one
who held so tight -
i could expose your fantasy for the world to see
because you chose me to feed
that intense need, summoning me into your dreams..
oh and without a banishing spell, you deliciously naive beast
now cant you tell that no matter how you try to drench my fire
im in your thoughts to stay, every time i give you that knowing look
that you are the perfect prey, for an emotional vampire's unquenchable desire


----------



## Sina

i walk proudly on his broken glass
bleeding away dreams
the tide of lies
consumes the debris of promise
disintegrating will attracts rage
spitting fire in despairing eyes
I erase memories of crumbling
like a succulent rose on his lips
that talisman of love turns to ashes
falling to the ground like snow
the glowing frigidity of betrayal


----------



## chasingdreams

Please stop

I know life bites, but think twice 
and take my advice.

Life may not be satisfying but you see, 
there will be many who will be crying
when you're dying.
So please, keep on trying.


----------



## chasingdreams

Misunderstood

Did everything I could,
and I yearn to do everything I should.
But you say you're misunderstood, 
though by your side I always stood.
You see, I'm the one whose constantly overlooked,
and misunderstood.


----------



## Dalien

chasingdreams said:


> Misunderstood
> 
> Did everything I could,
> and I yearn to do everything I should.
> But you say you're misunderstood,
> though by your side I always stood.
> You see, I'm the one whose constantly overlooked,
> and misunderstood.


Damn, good!


----------



## bubbleboy

The bull wants red
He's dead
Caught in the summit
Of unforgiving steel
Deceived by his own passion
Only saw red
Never took notice
Of the matador's green eye
Glinting sly
Hungry for the kill


----------



## bubbleboy

Summer in the winter
Ultraviolet penetrating snow
Seeping into a boreal climate
Dripping warmth
Accumulating by the inch
A slow transition
A peaceful one too


----------



## bubbleboy

I gaze at your mirror eye
I see me in you
I love you
I love me
Yet I don't 
Strange


----------



## Dalien

bubbleboy said:


> The bull wants red
> He's dead
> Caught in the summit
> Of unforgiving steel
> Deceived by his own passion
> Only saw red
> Never took notice
> Of the matador's green eye
> Glinting sly
> Hungry for the kill


bubbleboy...damn true... so very damn good!


----------



## bubbleboy

Watchmen is one of my favorite books...the characters all have their own different philosophies and it makes the story so awesome =)

Who Watches the Watchmen?

Dr. Manhattan crunches numbers
His math unhindered by his heart
It is cold yet correct
Doesn't feel correct
But he wouldn't know
That Blue Martian
Doesn't feel anything

Rorschach is lost justice
His heart ink-stained
It strikes fear in the unjust
His ways are unjust
But he doesn't care
No mercy for the merciless
Never compromise


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spider

i watch the spiders
they fall from the liquid mOOn
they slowly come down
the poison all around

they land on humanity
we scream in our dreams
i cut the thread in your head
the spiders enter your sight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dissolve

i dissolve the silver
i enter the dead
they have fed on the crescent moon
she comes around without sound


----------



## Surreal Snake

Judgement

where does judgement come from
it seems to brew in the people
the gods wind them up
or so they think

why are the tribes divided
so many religions
so many divisions
the judgement spills in layers


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Layers

the layers of us
we stack them
until the end
my friend..


----------



## bubbleboy

The black hole consumed itself
Consumed by its own greed
A Capitalist's suicide
Celebrated by its oppressed
A slow death
Drip by dusky drip
Til the void finally
Slammed itself shut
The sound a symphony to me


----------



## Empurple

*Autumnal Half-Light*
 
Grayness in the daylight
Calm, subsiding brilliant hopes –
Ecstatic sprawl of summer-soul’s bright
Faded into autumn taupe
Plateaus of mind the heart’s conception
Fail comprehend with many whims:
Heart-visions far more enduring;
The mind’s brightest attempts eclipsed:
Though shadows small upon the ground cast, 
The flame not from above is seen: 
The light of autumn’s caves outlasts
The arc of soaring-summer’s sheen


----------



## la tormenta

Time, why you punish me

Your eyes, are the first rays of the morning,
your breathe, the cool fall breeze, dances on my skin
your touch, is one look at a purple, and orange sunset
your love, the peace I feel before I sleep
your presence, I stand watch waiting for you at night
till I wake, and see my pillow I'm holding on with all my might.


----------



## Susanna

Sleep
The kitty sleeps
the purring 
resonating deep
penetrating more than surface
healing

the puppy, now three
sleeps the energies intermingling
all neuroses freed 
for a time

we sleep
our energies inner-mingling
love is silent subtle sweet
as we sleep


----------



## Dalien

Susanna said:


> Sleep
> The kitty sleeps
> the purring
> resonating deep
> penetrating more than surface
> healing
> 
> the puppy, now three
> sleeps the energies intermingling
> all neuroses freed
> for a time
> 
> we sleep
> our energies inner-mingling
> love is silent subtle sweet
> as we sleep


I love this, Susanna!


----------



## Dalien

Steps Of Time
by Dale
1 Nov 2011

Steps drag the time
of life swinging
living lines over
and through
our minds
on a slow pace
moving a frenzy
standing
landing
softly thudding
with or without 
swanning gracing energy
propping
expanding
enveloping
Steps rest the ages
of life dancing
lively lines around
and all over
our being
on a quick pace
moving a passion
gently thundering
outside or within
stealthily swooping energy
silently
exploding
gathering
Steps dancing a heart alive


----------



## Poet Identity

CLAW AT THE SKY

Claw at the sky,
At the endless expanse of frosted glass,
The whine of the stress fractures as heaven and earth attract and repulse.
I swear I can see the joy just behind the opaque barrier;
I hope that the one behind the glass is clawing to get at the earth.

Tear at my chest,
To rip out the pain and expose it to acidic oxygen.
The naked orphan will scream as he beats,
But I’m not sure if it’s the cry of new birth or the cry of loneliness.
They sound so similar.

Rip at the cocoons of others,
Exposing their tender wings,
To see the reds, blues, violets, oranges,
Patterns of wonder that display the beauty 
Of the one who has rent the sky and collided with the world.


----------



## SargeMaximus

Where have the young ones gone?
Where are the youth for tomorrow?
What path did they set foot upon,
And whom did they follow?


----------



## bubbleboy

My Faith

In this faithless man
There is a faith
Not in god
But in life
I believe simply
That life is beautiful
For what reason, I'm not certain
Yet even as a wretch
I clung to this absurd existence
Refusing its fall into oblivion
Cherishing it so irrationally
And now I'm alive
No longer merely living
The sensation may last but a moment
But in this lovely moment
There lies more inside
Than a beating heart and a brain
More than a bag of bones
So much more than that
And in this morsel of time
And others similar in clarity
Coming so few and far between
I realize just how beautiful life is
And why I believe


----------



## bubbleboy

Genetic dodgeball
Machiavellists flex their muscles
They were born for this
But the benevolent meanwhile
Must grow tougher skin
Because to put it plainly
It's survival of the fittest 
The weak won't last
The strong move on


----------



## Dark Raven

*Red Stains*
Red stains
from that wine
you drink so well

I too drink
but people's misery 
share this glass

and fight this time
Broken shards
rain down on me

you hurt us
I smile and
slam that door

These endless games
I hurt
You always more


----------



## Lycrester

Paranoia 

Boo to this black pit.
To this irrational blindness,
That causes my heart to weep.
It hurts so I shriek in terror.
Pull this invisible knife from my back!


----------



## Dasaint

I wonder through the Forrest, I wonder through the fields,I wonder over the hilltops, and wonder through the valleys,I wonder over rivers, lakes, and wonder over the seas,I am always wondering and wondering …wondering where she is now!


----------



## bubbleboy

I long for stable ground
A safe place to plant my feet
My own slab of stone
That never shakes, never wobbles
Set it atop the highest peak
And this earth shall never teeter
Its balance my serenity
My golden means of finding clarity
How I long for this sanctuary
Insatiably craving its equilibrium
For I can't seem to find
My own center of gravity
Amidst a world that's always turning


----------



## Susanna

"I see all things as I would have them be"
11-8-11
this must be
oh the discouragement to which I suffer
the expectation of a kind world
a beautiful world
I must see this as I must be this
non attachment to any outcome
that surely lends itself to a better me


----------



## bubbleboy

The shapeshifter
Always shifting faces
Hiding behind bodies
Not her own
A stealthy creature
Her true shape 
A shadow in the dark
Though this be
More for her own safety
Than any petty trickery
So forgive her wrongdoings
She meant you no harm
This is just her nature
She knows nothing else


----------



## cheshirejack

A spiders thread grants a leaf
A temporary leave from gravity
A breath or air brushes part
A leave once given now revoked


----------



## Promethea

he looks at me, wondering if my smile lights up my eyes in the same way
a scientific analysis when i'm talking to another boy
not a worthy test subject. not my fixation.
this study won't yield any disappointment. couldn't possibly. 
i'm polite, and my energy is focused at the floor. nowhere.
i don't want signals to cross.. i don't want to blush again.
i don't want wires to cross.. 
oh those can't. -fucking- inappropriate. 
i use words like enticing, talking about the mundane
subtle intensity always boiling underneath. in everything. 
not so subtle that he can't sense it
not so subtle that it doesn't arouse his passions. 
and then he tells me that a wire is probably frayed
-alone- i could have done every step of this diagnosis..

alone. 

but i wanted an excuse to engage him, and to let him feel competent
and now what about when all the wires are fixed
and there are no more experiments

and the problem is that there are bigger things that i could break over this
things that no one can ever fix
things too precious


----------



## Dalien

Sand Skips
by Dale
9 Nov 2011

The sands parted their moments
Traveling through another time
Minutes upon minutes spent
Dusting seas of lands unknown
Hours wash the gathering dust
Days upon days floating sands
Another time travels minutes
The dust builds sand moments...
A rock solid flowing motion,
Forming a skipping stone traveling a lifetime


----------



## bubbleboy

The Earth, a bubble
Merely a pocket full of air
Living quite the fragile existence
Though completely unaware

Yet if time were to decide
With but a flick or poke of hand
This bubble's course ran long enough
It'd simply pop at her command


----------



## viva

_the things i have seen_

i’ve seen the light;
it peeked through the window
around six-thirty.
the curtains were aglow,
the sheer golden fibers
subtly on fire.
i figured i would
somehow, miraculously,
feel better.
i didn’t.

i’ve seen a shadow;
your furrowed brow,
the uncertainty of doubt.
five days of stubble
and counting.
your pupils so dark
and big
they swallow your irises.

i’ve seen the flame;
it charred my recollections
and turned joy into ashes,
our lives into dust.


----------



## Dalien

Crossing Dreams
by Dale
9 Nov 2011

Cross the heart that dreams 
Untie the hands that hold them
Unfold the events as they reach
Cross the moments of sorrow and joy
Unbind the breathes inhaling, exhaling
Unmold the demands of unreal
Cross the life living your dreams
Take your hands and dream for real


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Staring up at the clouds.
I long for someone to feel like me.
I long to share this decaying emotion.
I long to stand taller then my mountains of fear.
I long to feel anything other then being misunderstood.
Does such a word exist in the twilight of realms..I wonder.

Sigh-

If but a day I could hold my very heart up high, I'd soar past my world.
I yearn for a resolution beyond stitches with scars.
I feel through wisdom my terrors cease repetition, yet are reborn in my dreams.
When clarity and focus are intact there's nothing I can't fathom no one I can't reach, but you. 
It is not a bond physically I endure this pain for, it is not intellect I seek to come across.
One day I'll find you, where ever you are. We'll talk of this very emotion, our lives will resonate more then ever. The beauty we've seen broken will be reborn again.
Even the scars will make us smile one day..heh.
Till then I'll keep looking at the sky's for comfort.


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Purifying indolence with a streak of beats. 
So gently captivating, we don't speak.
Our hearts beat in rhythm with approval.
Passionate deep bass overwhelms thoughts.
Speaking to us in a universal language.
Such like rhymes it lights a fire within.
I'm now prepared for the Days challenge.
For a Piano has taken over all my senses.
-Love my DJ.-


----------



## Susanna

Earth's healing chores
expending human energy
helps the mind
raking leaves
sweeping them from the steps
what more important work can there be


----------



## Dalien

Unto Thine Self
by Dale
10 Nov 2011

There was a woman child crying
From the feelings that never were
Given to her completely from others
They told her what they felt
Then swiped them all away
Erasing her memories of believing
That she was someone another could love
As a child, this was not written
As a woman, she only watched it fade
This woman child cries her tears in color
That no eraser can wisp away
From the feelings that always were
Given to her from herself...
A loving woman child


----------



## bubbleboy

The right words
Fumble from clumsy lips
Slip through slow fingers
Fall far from reach
Your tragic figure
Watches their disintegration
Syllable by syllable
Such silent agony
Saying nothing
When you insatiably desire
Confessing everything


----------



## bubbleboy

Susanna said:


> Earth's healing chores
> expending human energy
> helps the mind
> raking leaves
> sweeping them from the steps
> what more important work can there be


i like this a lot =)


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

*Streaming Dreams*

Stitching up my wounds with the words of your soul.
gently running your fingers across my many scars.
I'm captivated..breathless..motionless..thoughtless.
The maiden of my dreams before my very eyes.
The glance of a thousand screams dawns on me.
Such Glee I haven't felt before almost comes instinctual.
A frantic fire lights a blaze in my soul, we lock eyes. 
Thus is the result when fire meets wind,in a spark of flares.
I've made you mine and you don't even know it yet.

Time shifts with a fury of storms; I stand above the water alone.
Your lost from my sights, yet your essence remains. Held tightly within.
The vastness of the world looks down upon me as I instinctively set my goal.
I smile with ease, as not even the world can stop me from reaching her again.
The world glancing back at my every thought; It seems I don't share this feeling alone.
I rise above the clouds in search of the moon, for she'd gladly accept this crazed loon. 
Souls never lie when the fortune of worlds collide; They only abide as destined lights combine.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Court Jester

he wraps himself around the ring
guarded lies take their time
my layers of bark are broken
welcome home court jester


----------



## Surreal Snake

Violet

her silk is pure
the semblance of her perfect petals
we make our caramel kiss
its never a miss

i open up her eyes
her eyelashes shine with time
eternity takes a line
for her to see she bows


----------



## harM0NiZe

Not written by me, but I thought I'd share:

*The Invitation* 
Oriah Mountain Dreamer
Canadian Teacher and Author

It doesn't interest me what you do for a living
I want to know what you ache for
and if you dare to dream of meeting your heart's longing.

It doesn't interest me how old you are
I want to know if you will risk looking like a fool
for love
for your dreams
for the adventure of being alive.

It doesn't interest me what planets are squaring your moon...
I want to know if you have touched the center of your own sorrow
if you have been opened by life's betrayals
or have become shrivelled and closed
from fear of further pain.

I want to know if you can sit with pain
mine or your own
without moving to hide it
or fade it
or fix it.

I want to know if you can be with joy
mine or your own
if you can dance with wildness
and let the ecstasy fill you to the tips of your
fingers and toes
without cautioning us to
be careful
be realistic
to remember the limitations of being human.

It doesn't interest me if the story you are telling me
is true.
I want to know if you can
disappoint another
to be true to yourself.

If you can bear the accusation of betrayal
and not betray your own soul.
If you can be faithless
and therefore trustworthy.

I want to know if you can see Beauty
even when it is not pretty
every day.
And if you can source your own life
from its presence.

I want to know if you can live with failure
yours and mine
and still stand on the edge of the lake
and shout to the silver of the full moon,
"Yes."

It doesn't interest me
to know where you live or how much money you have.
I want to know if you can get up
after a night of grief and despair
weary and bruised to the bone
and do what needs to be done
to feed the children.

It doesn't interest me who you know
or how you came to be here.
I want to know if you will stand
in the center of the fire
with me
and not shrink back.

It doesn't interest me where or what or with whom
you have studied.
I want to know what sustains you
from the inside
when all else falls away.

I want to know if you can be alone
with yourself
and if you truly like the company you keep
in the empty moments.

Source: The Invitation, by Oriah Mountain Dreamer


----------



## Intricate Mystic

I'm on the edge,
my walls are starting
to crumble.
You tease me
with gentle hints
then retreat inside
your fortress,
but I see the
strength and love inside
that you try to hide.
Oh the torture
and the ecstasy 
of it all.


----------



## cheshirejack

A single thought full of promise
Beg a question quite unanswered
So it falls into disarray
A verse once known, dissembled


----------



## Surreal Snake

Redundant sonneT

redundant
redundant
redundant
redundant
redundant
redundant
redundant
redundant
redundant
redundant
redundant
redundant
redundant
redundant


----------



## Surreal Snake

Reflection


the mirror sheds its skin
its reflection peels away
death scrapes its wing against it
it flaps and flies away


----------



## Surreal Snake

6

i train myself for six 
the death of eternity
she dies in six seconds
all is lost forever
i shed the skin of my twin
the feces of me has been released
this beast within
an angry taste of tyrant
the ants do not care 
the rain does not mind 
the pistol spits six..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ni

the crippled giant
he checks his spurs in hades
the demon cries alone
cyclops watches himself drop
he flops he flops he flops
his cone has been revealed
he will never heal


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ka

the children spread their rabies
they run mad through the fields
bending with the sunflowers
broken from the pain
they continue to run at the sun
running forever
the taste of madness distinct
they share it with one another
the gods tears fall as rain
they wash away away their pain
the heavens have had their say


----------



## Sina

caramel fingers curl around a pen
a bleeding nib tip toes cursive grief 
on history's stone tablet
weighing heavy on my wet heart
ruby draped in prismatic tears
no longer craves the black mud bath
of his voice.​


----------



## Surreal Snake

hazelwitch said:


> caramel fingers curl around a pen
> a bleeding nib tip toes cursive grief
> on history's stone tablet
> weighing heavy on my wet heart
> a ruby draped in prismatic tears
> no longer craves the black mud bath
> of his voice.



WoW..This one is Brilliant!


----------



## Sina

Surreal Snake said:


> Ka
> 
> the children spread their rabies
> they run mad through the fields
> bending with the sunflowers
> broken from the pain
> they continue to run at the sun
> running forever
> the taste of madness distinct
> they share it with one another
> the gods tears fall as rain
> they wash away away their pain
> the heavens have had their say




*hugs*

This is among your best works. It felt like a stab in the sorest part of my being.


----------



## bubbleboy

The brain plays its games
I've not a clue what it's thinking
I don't speak that language
0's and 1's not my thing
I try to break the code anyway
This task daunting
But my ego wants in on the game
So I twist the puzzle
Twist and twist
All the patterns tease me
Each promises another
Patterns inside patterns inside patterns
Concentric jibberish
Chasing my own tail
Such fun til I grow dizzy


----------



## Dalien

Impatient Weather
by Dale
17 Nov 2011

Gusting winds shear upon the same
Freezing rains ice upon the same
Lightning burns upon the same
Tornadoes fall upon the same
Rainstorms flood upon the same
Impatience despairs natural calm weather


----------



## bubbleboy

Dalien said:


> Impatient Weather
> by Dale
> 17 Nov 2011
> 
> Gusting winds shear upon the same
> Freezing rains ice upon the same
> Lightning burns upon the same
> Tornadoes fall upon the same
> Rainstorms flood upon the same
> Impatience despairs natural calm weather


dale this speaks of me lol


----------



## Lycrester

Perfect
Made chasing beer look like fun.
Till cancer came and he was done.
Used his brilliance, outshone the sun.
David* was the perfect one.

*Ever have a smell remind you of a dead acquaintance? Then release you should have cared for that person before he died?


----------



## bubbleboy

Anonymous faces riot the streets
They choose leave their names at home
Can't get caught without a name
Everything's easier in a crowd


----------



## snail

Untouched

If this were a tangible thing,
your eyeless sockets would bleed sweet juice 
like hollowed melons,
scooped out and devoured.
I would consume your skin with thirsty nerves,
sucking you into my pores until your bones were bare.

I would rise on peace balloons
through soft, high-pitched laughter,
cloud bunnies drifting,
with a pail and shovel in my hand.

I would swim naked in blankets, 
feeling grateful for my skin,
building a nest of plucked down 
where you could rest beside me,
a pile of kittens, 
maple sap,
warm mud pie,
the weight of the grass pushing up against curled toes.

If this were a tangible thing,
your hands would be open 
and I would fill them with my own.


----------



## bubbleboy

snail said:


> Untouched
> 
> If this were a tangible thing,
> your eyeless sockets would bleed sweet juice
> like hollowed melons,
> scooped out and devoured.
> I would consume your skin with thirsty nerves,
> sucking you into my pores until your bones were bare.
> 
> I would rise on peace balloons
> through soft, high-pitched laughter,
> cloud bunnies drifting,
> with a pail and shovel in my hand.
> 
> I would swim naked in blankets,
> feeling grateful for my skin,
> building a nest of plucked down
> where you could rest beside me,
> a pile of kittens,
> maple sap,
> warm mud pie,
> the weight of the grass pushing up against curled toes.
> 
> If this were a tangible thing,
> your hands would be open
> and I would fill them with my own.


i love this snail =) it's nice to read a poem from you again


----------



## bubbleboy

The dream spun her web around my sleep
And how peaceful it felt
To have the all too familiar world disappear
Letting a new one 
Weave its place beneath closed eye
And when I finally awoke
From the magestic scene
In which my slumber bestowed upon me
I found myself not sad
For it was still there
So I couldn't help but think
Today will be a good day


----------



## bubbleboy

this is for @oxytocinjunkie =)

The star that watches over me
She shines at sea level
So vigilant in her efforts
Shedding her light 
Across oceans
Undeterred by the stormy weather
I didn't know
That such a star existed
But you are the proof this atheist needed
You squeezed your way through the fogs
That have rendered me so blind at times
And I can feel your warmth
Its tender kiss penetrates my skin
Softening the once desolate soil beneath
Giving hope its due chance to grow


----------



## Surreal Snake

Isis

the goddess spreads her legs
the trippplets come in style
they spill from her silver womb
the mOOn smiles

the eggs come one at a time
her velvet skin wrinkles
she screams
i wake up..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spiders

the spiders fall in my tears
they try to get out
i hear them scream as they descend
one has managed to do so

she gets caught in her web
she looks up hanging by her thread
our eyes lock
i offer her my hand

She takes then bites..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

occupy the sky
then there will be no sighs


----------



## Surreal Snake

Occupy

big brother sleeps on satin
the children starve
big brother drives his starship
the children starve
big brother smokes his fifty dollar cigar
the children starve
big brother wipes his ass with hundreds
the children starve
big brothers maid shines the golden mirror
the children starve
big brother eats his greed on silver
the children starve


----------



## bubbleboy

Surreal Snake said:


> Spiders
> 
> the spiders fall in my tears
> they try to get out
> i hear them scream as they descend
> one has managed to do so
> 
> she gets caught in her web
> she looks up hanging by her thread
> our eyes lock
> i offer her my hand
> 
> She takes then bites..


awesomeeeeeeeee kev


----------



## Surreal Snake

bubbleboy said:


> The dream spun her web around my sleep
> And how peaceful it felt
> To have the all too familiar world disappear
> Letting a new one
> Weave its place beneath closed eye
> And when I finally awoke
> From the magestic scene
> In which my slumber bestowed upon me
> I found myself not sad
> For it was still there
> So I couldn't help but think
> Today will be a good day


This one is Brilliant Bro!Very impressive


----------



## Surreal Snake

Heroin

it walks around looking for a fix
it needs to buy some human 
to feel itself in their veins
to feel that rush
such a pleasant touch

it finds itself in someones pocket
it cant wait to find a new home
the spoon is so warm
the thought of laying in it once again
to find another friend

she takes him out
with gentle love she prepares the harpoon
it feels itself being sucked up
the ritual so important
its super god

it feels so hot now so warm
it sees the rubber snake again
she ties it around her arm
the river bulges out
its fired in at warp speed

it feels itself alive
swimming all around
it hears her scream
she falls down
then not a sound


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ad

i awake throwing up anxiety again
peanut butter penicillin for the children
salvation in tree bark
greed as a god
the sluts of silver
conditioned by tradition
when does it end my friend..


----------



## Dancnonthestars

She watches as the windows of her world fall inward
so, forgive her dear Sirs, dear Madames 
as she recounts her life with relative sighs and groans
no, she isn't a martyr - she doesn't fool herself with such bombastic titles-
Life is just a bitch right now and as her world turns 
she finds things a little peculiar
people seem distant to her- like artificial lights trying to pass for stars-
CYNICAL, what an interesting word,
She's greeted it countless times like an old friend.
Now, it's moved in the place of joy.
Fire and anger
Water and pain
I hate this fucking cycle


----------



## Dancnonthestars

coun·sel·or also coun·sel·lor (kouns-lr, -slr) Definition from: counselor - definition of counselor by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
n.
1. A person who gives counsel; an adviser.

Hilarity
True and utter Hilarity
I can't believe this- Well, I suppose I can-
The unthinkable can happen.
Imagination helps that along.
Yet, not to me
Not when you proved so very helpful in the begining.
Hilarity
stark utter foolish hilarity
to think you could raise me up to accept my emotions 
Only to lay me low when I confronted my demons.
Were you scared at how efficiantly I took care of things?
I am no weakling.
Did that scare you how I handled the affairs so calmly?
Truely, I very well know my age, so your reminders are unnecessary
Did it scare you?
Ah, yet you play the adult so well!
Please continue, dear teacher, my counselor
Tell me how my proper actions could be misconstrued 
If sinister begets sinister then my proper actions in the eyes of the oppressed and virtuous are justly proper.


----------



## Dancnonthestars

Memories
Funny things- memories
Playing at the edges of your vision
and declaring you the winner
of some Fucked up Jeopardy!
- is the answer?___-
It could be if you repress the images
of that one time, and the other, and the others
Where you played the perfect child to the perfect family
to keep them safe 
and to keep yourself sane
Security and Control
the desired unattainable
God damn the memories if only for a moment of peace.
Only for a moment of clarity you can sell your soul to fantasy.
Close your eyes and imagine a better place child where your rage does not consume the love or the joy or the hope
where the depression does not revisit your nightmares with its howling.
The End
Amen
Bullshit.


----------



## Dancnonthestars

Numbness 
slinks
in
slopping, sickly,softly,slowly
NEver
Oh, blessed dream, never
what a price it would pay for
Glorious
Coldness
Reptilian delight
Arctic temperatures
Sub-zero welcomes me
No
Instead too much warmth
too much heat
The Tropics are killing 
And the Sun has it in for me
The Feelings are fever
As Buried emotions swell
Like some Hurricane


----------



## Surreal Snake

Monster

when will the angels rape me
the monster cuts out his chunk
the blood continues to fly
i wait with my mourning
the solace of pain
i lay me down on its broken head
a distant hue of human


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scar

like a scar on my body
you will always be there


----------



## Surreal Snake

Introvert

i introvert the night
i hide within its grasp
that serious slut of blackened fright
i take the night in my useless plight
the nothingness of being
the nihilist pulls the plug on humanity
the maggots continue to laugh


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck You sonneT(ParT.089)

fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Medusa Blog(ParT .022)

medusa pauses to look at me
she knows she will turn to stone
she rejects the monster 
medusa turns her head
the snakes all there
they do not care
yes they stare
they all turn to stone
no longer have a home
they break off her head
yes they are dead
12 dead mythological creatures
i catch her on the run
we stare at the gun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Horny Haiku

anais spreads her legs
she feeds on the silver spring
one more stroke


----------



## bubbleboy

this is kind of an experiment, i think im getting bored of writing the way i have been lately lol

A single bird walks the sky
With the weight of the world beneath her
She is free
Her heart flutters from the sensation
Propels her to the stars
They rest so peacefully
Yet the day is too magnificent
To even allow but one closed eye
So she serenades them
Her song weaving its way into their ears
Orbiting their dreams
It defies gravity, awakens their souls
Lifts them further into the heavens
It's as if they were birds themselves
Migrating to a warmer climate
They'd sat solemn for millenia
Unmoved by all 
Til this single feathered creature came along
Singing of hope and love
Words they'd forgotten an eternity ago
Yet how quickly an eternity can be erased
By just a single bird walking the sky
Moved by the meaning of her own words


----------



## bubbleboy

How can the world be good
If the innocent are dying
I've not found an answer to this
Nor do I think I ever will
The world seems cold
Like it cares little what we do
And if the creatures
Within this place
So desolate of feelings
Care little too
No one else will
So love and be loved
Prove that the world is good
Because I find too often
I need the proof


----------



## bubbleboy

Nearly 500 pages of rage
The thread a stage
The actors taking their turns
Each with their own unique presence
A face and voice different from any other
Which they share so eagerly
And I so eagerly applaud
For I am a fan of all my friends
These actors I adore


----------



## Dalien

bubbleboy said:


> this is kind of an experiment, i think im getting bored of writing the way i have been lately lol
> 
> A single bird walks the sky
> With the weight of the world beneath her
> She is free
> Her heart flutters from the sensation
> Propels her to the stars
> They rest so peacefully
> Yet the day is too magnificent
> To even allow but one closed eye
> So she serenades them
> Her song weaving its way into their ears
> Orbiting their dreams
> It defies gravity, awakens their souls
> Lifts them further into the heavens
> It's as if they were birds themselves
> Migrating to a warmer climate
> They'd sat solemn for millenia
> Unmoved by all
> Til this single feathered creature came along
> Singing of hope and love
> Words they'd forgotten an eternity ago
> Yet how quickly an eternity can be erased
> By just a single bird walking the sky
> Moved by the meaning of her own words


Dave, this bird walking walked right all over my heart! I love it!


----------



## camus11

*Do I, My Love?*

Flowing heart
Do I see the tears of your joy
Interlocked with the fires of falling rockets?

My only joy
Do I love the fallen lovers
Who stretch their hands out in death
And do I see the graveyard, unfurnished desires die away

Do I see the haze of vengeance
Surrounding prostrate mourners
Cajoling them into debasement

Do I hear the cries of brutal justice
Echoing fiercely along
The aqueducts of pain?

Do I stand upon the precipice
Where God and Devil meet?
Do I follow where avengers dare to tread
Or do I lie, young and vulnerable, seduced upon love’s bed?

Do I see the brazen banners waving high
And crowds of many mill on by
Having seen their destinies etched into the sky

Do I know of the eternal
Do I know the event
Which brought forth human pain?

Do I know of caressing love
To be held in her arms forever
Her voice softly in my ear?

Do you know that I would do anything for you
That I would move mountains for your smile
I would go through fire for your eyes
I would die a thousand times for your beautiful hands, your touch, your love, oh Lisa!

I would dance with you
I would suffer for you
I would give my heart to you
Lisa

My life is complete because I love you
My grief is joyous, my grief for you
My love cries out for you
I love the pain I feel when I love you

Hold me for eternity, my love
Hold me closely in your arms, Lisa
The tears I cry are for your beauty
For my worthlessness

I could never hate you
I would die before I would begin to hate you
I would sooner hate myself, my love

Weak in your loving arms, adoring you, being possessed by you
My dearest dream
My sweetest joy
Lisa......

Wrapped in your tender embrace
I feel whole
Hearing your song, hearing your voice in my hear
I am yours...Lisa

All that I want
Is your hand guiding mine
All that I want
Are your footsteps leading mine
You take my hand
You save me
You take me away
With you
Lisa

Move me, my love
Make me weak
So I can adore you
I would rather be weak and love you
Than be strong and love not at all

Your smile is worth it
Your laugh is worth it
Your eyes are worth it
Your soul is worth it
Your beauty is worth it
You are worth everything
Lisa, I love you.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Osiris

the cosmic waters bring forth life
the world emerges from its depths
the flood waters deposit the silt
we form from this

life and death are aspects of our state
life and death are day and night
the lord of time is Ra
Osiris rules the dead

the sun is born each dawn
it grows throughout the day
it sinks into the underworld each evening
night and death are then born

one moment in the underworld is one human life 
the duality of egypt and her gods
this thing of fluidity
this thing called life and death


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Land of the Gods

the white crown of upper egypt
the red crown of lower egypt
where the lotus meet the papyrus
Nekhbet is the vulture Wadjyt the cobra

the twins of egypt both wear their crowns
these symbols protect them from their enemies
the sun god is worshiped as Amun-Ra
the two lands..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Seth and Horus

these egyptian deities hail from the sky
they sail down with silver wings
the falcon god is lord of the sky
he comes with the rising sun

horus heals and makes things perfect
his eye sees all a powerful amulet
he protects the living and dead
his falcons eye blinks creation

seth is the god of chaos
he tears himself from his mothers womb
seth has been seen as evil
but without it there is no good

he tears out the eye of horus
he screams and fights his brother
the twins have been joined
good and evil become one


----------



## Surreal Snake

Zeus

zeus hides from his wife
he takes the form of a ram hera his wife walks by
the ram makes love to his herd
that is so like zeus hera thinks as she passes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the gods look down
there is always a frown


----------



## bubbleboy

Sorry if this is a tad melancholic...just what i was thinking about at the time

Armageddon is not the end of the universe
Merely the end of us
The world can go unwatched
The sun needs not your eyes to rise
And who knows
Maybe there are other eyes out there
I'd put my faith in that 
Over other things
But back to Earth
The Self is all encompassing
We see it everywhere
We see it where it is not
It is not everywhere
And so
Armageddon is not the end of the universe
Merely the end of us


----------



## Surreal Snake

Slay

eternity begs to be released
she opens up the abyss
she takes a jump inside
eternity tries to hide

the dawn has been slayed
night has been murdered
the day has lost its eyes
the sunset strangles the sunrise

eternity has become my amulet
i catch her in the dusk
we look in each others eyes
i enter her with a kiss


----------



## owlet

Going away, far away.
Horizons passed and gone.
Going away, and come what may,
Beyond the encroaching dawn.

You may see me only
When I can manage to make it,
So please don't be lonely,
Don't stop trying, don't quit.

But sometimes can I ask,
Even though it's selfish and cruel,
Even though I hide behind my mask,
Even though I sound like a fool.

Please miss me when I'm not there,
Please miss my smile and I'll miss yours.
Please miss me with love and care,
Please let me miss you and don't close your doors.


----------



## bubbleboy

I wish I were still a blank canvas
Free of the black morbidity
Which your negligent hands
Poured atop my virgin cotton
Though this be my romantic desire
I know from the heaviness
Weighing down my realist's heart
That you can't unpaint what's painted
All there's to do is merely wait
To wait painfully and patiently
Til a new pair of hands
Benevolent in nature
Decides to pick up the brush and palette
Painting over these stains now so pronounced 
I know I won't again
Be that blank canvas you met
But I'll be better than how you left me


----------



## Surreal Snake

bubbleboy said:


> I wish I were still a blank canvas
> Free of the black morbidity
> Which your negligent hands
> Poured atop my virgin cotton
> Though this be my romantic desire
> I know from the heaviness
> Weighing down my realist's heart
> That you can't unpaint what's painted
> All there's to do is merely wait
> To wait painfully and patiently
> Til a new pair of hands
> Benevolent in nature
> Decides to pick up the brush and palette
> Painting over these stains now so pronounced
> I know I won't again
> Be that blank canvas you met
> But I'll be better than how you left me


One of your best Dave..Epic


----------



## bubbleboy

My father was a puppet once
Though he eventually shed his strings
Became the puppeteer instead
But I don't know why he chose this path
For his mother was a puppeteer
Conditioned him to salivate
Upon hearing Pavlov's bell
Pulled his strings, made him dance
Taught him the tricks of the trade
To be both puppet and puppeteer
Pulled by invisible strings
But why would he allow himself
To be pulled still by these strings?
Strings now no longer there
I don't know why he chose this path
But though he tries to pull my strings
I refuse to dance.


----------



## bubbleboy

I've become certain
We are all the same
Each wants to be different
Yet nothing's changed
And nothing changes
We each play our games
But we are all the same


----------



## Dalien

bubbleboy said:


> I've become certain
> We are all the same
> Each wants to be different
> Yet nothing's changed
> And nothing changes
> We each play our games
> But we are all the same


Humans are something of zebras, aren't they!


----------



## SilverMoon

bubbleboy said:


> this is kind of an experiment, i think im getting bored of writing the way i have been lately lol
> 
> A single bird walks the sky
> With the weight of the world beneath her
> She is free
> Her heart flutters from the sensation
> Propels her to the stars
> They rest so peacefully
> Yet the day is too magnificent
> To even allow but one closed eye
> So she serenades them
> Her song weaving its way into their ears
> Orbiting their dreams
> It defies gravity, awakens their souls
> Lifts them further into the heavens
> It's as if they were birds themselves
> Migrating to a warmer climate
> They'd sat solemn for millenia
> Unmoved by all
> Til this single feathered creature came along
> Singing of hope and love
> Words they'd forgotten an eternity ago
> Yet how quickly an eternity can be erased
> By just a single bird walking the sky
> Moved by the meaning of her own words


Thats beautiful


----------



## Surreal Snake

CuT&sTare

The ants ride my blood
Orderly as an Enneagram One
Shaking,i write
I cut and stare
I cut and stare
I awake throwing up Anxiety again
I crawl to the washroom
I cut and stare
I cut and stare
KIDS!TIME TO GET UP FOR SCHOOL!
turning away,holding my mouth 
screams, only i hear
I cut and stare
I cut and stare
trembling hands on my mouse
I open my home page
I see Brad Pitt
I cut and stare 
I cut and stare
DAD! I WANT PEANUT BUTTER!
I cut and stare
I cut and stare
I crawl to the kitchen
I see the knife
I cut and stare
I cut and stare


----------



## Susanna

Games
People like to play games
I leave, unless its game night
I have a high tolerance for pain
It takes a while to feel the bite

I don't play
I shoot straight
True love exists in my internal day
People wait til I take the bait

Finally I don't judge
I don't even care
misery has been my friend too long
I leave when I become aware


----------



## viva

*the elephant in the room*


surely,
i am free

i can do what i please
i can say what i like

i can leave
i can stay

i can paint
i can write

i can choose
i can try

i can cry
i can sleep

surely,
i can do what i please.

why, then,
do i feel like 
a zoo creature?

a spectacle

a regimented spectacle


----------



## Dalien

There To Here
by Dale
27 Nov 2011

She rustles the echoes of soul
She bellows the echoes of pace
She effaces the echoes of fist
She swallows the echoes of wind
She currents the echoes of grit
She mellows the echoes of page
She attunes the echoes of life


----------



## Promethea

*a season of my tritype*

core in the stirring snaps
root chakra hemorrhages red
grounding me unmovable as energy spreads
breaking all other structures at the foundation
unfettered anger awakened


----------



## bubbleboy

With the snow
Comes a numb sensation
You can't feel anything
Yet it feels so painful
The needles and daggers
Piercing numb existence


----------



## infpetal

*Listening <3*

My heart is listening to your heart,
Your tender voice sharing your tranquility.

My mind is listening to your words,
Passionate poetry inspiring our felicity.

I am silent, you thoughtfully give more;
I feel our souls dance with every metaphor.

My ears are listening to your breath,
Kindling emotions; we’re flying with affection.

My heart is listening to your heart,
Inner peace awakens in every loving inflection.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

does one have to kiss ass
to get any respect
the children play


----------



## Surreal Snake

Promethea said:


> core in the stirring snaps
> root chakra hemorrhages red
> grounding me unmovable as energy spreads
> breaking all other structures at the foundation
> unfettered anger awakened


Very Powerful..Brilliant


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rock

the rock sits still
all things walk by
they rarely glance
they do not cry
it sits and thinks
it does not blink
it does not wink
the rock waves bye bye
the mold on him moves in the wind
the mushrooms carry the sky
the weight on them will be their end
hardly a friend
but the rock sits still
a friend indeed with no need


----------



## Surreal Snake

Zeus

he arms the sky for battle
the weak have no place in his grace
he looks ahead to the dead
he sees them fall
one and all


----------



## Surreal Snake

So 

so what
who gives a fuck
the words continue on my menu


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Goddess

she spreads her wings with grace
her silver has been poured
she prepares herself for the hour
her third eye peels the sky
she sees the needs of others
aphrodite wakes up the sunset
the goddess enters mother mOOn soon..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chants

the five hundred chants of eternity
the zen come with the tide
the buddhists awaken the lonely sky
what is told is sometimes sold
the lonely get lost in the group
come my friend and try the zen
the chant of reality is sometimes calamity
i chant with the grace of self
this thing we call life
this thing sometimes called strife


----------



## bubbleboy

The point
The hardest piece to find
Elusive to the eye
Almost makes you wonder
If that sharp end of the stick
Even exists, or rather
If it's just a mirage
Another concept
Keeping us content
As we live our pointless lives


----------



## Lycrester

Miki Found Himself

And so I watch,
As another soul evolves,
Twirls in bloom. 
It's fragrance is always sweet,
But more pronounced on this flat hour. 
Congrats.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The CaT

it observes itself at first
it learns from its kills
it sees death as the ultimate form of life
it goes on its merry way from that day


----------



## bubbleboy

Surreal Snake said:


> Rock
> 
> the rock sits still
> all things walk by
> they rarely glance
> they do not cry
> it sits and thinks
> it does not blink
> it does not wink
> the rock waves bye bye
> the mold on him moves in the wind
> the mushrooms carry the sky
> the weight on them will be their end
> hardly a friend
> but the rock sits still
> a friend indeed with no need


this one is awesome kev


----------



## bubbleboy

Fog stains the mirror
It blinds our vision
Yet our eyes still see
Most aren't affected
By this blurred distortion
But those who take the time
To part mist from mirror
Are granted clarity
The ability to see themselves
For what they really are
A rare reflection


----------



## bubbleboy

The mirror is a medium
It has its own distortions
What you see therefore
Is not what you are
You are not a mirror


----------



## Dalien

Hued Doors
by Dale
29 Nov 2011

Iridescent glass doors
revolving the motion
shades the bright rays
evolving the notion
reflects the shadows
rearranging the potion
deflects the many hues
rotating the mirror rooms


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Angel

white chocolate pearls descend from the angels eyes
she has lost her demon
the valkyrie has taken his life


----------



## snail

New

I hope I will choose you
even after the ground breaks,
when the excavation is out of the way,
when everything is open to be planted,
spaces yawning up, relaxed and ready.

I hope I will choose you
after the careful poking with dull shovels
has shifted enough to see what was already buried,
treasures and corpses, protected bones,
relics, wires and pipes, 
evidence of crimes that were allowed,

and after we have 
made the spaces
to pluck the diamonds and gold from the walls,
to nurture growing things 
that lean into sunlight,

after we have hit clear water 
and have long forgotten our thirst,
I hope you will choose me
to climb back out with you,

to let the sun discover
the blisters on our hands.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Prison

the woman is raped and put into prison
she gives birth behind bars
the abuser goes on with his life
to one day take her as wife
she gets out of jail for the child
behind bars she looks at the stars


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wounded

wounded and caged
i look at my grave
i see the justice in it
i will commit to the stars until then
i will have that friend..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Hypocrites

i join their merry band
the knights of the round table
i admit to the scum in the breeze
but i do not go on my knees
i carry that disease
but admit to the cost
i am lost


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lost

i mark my calendar for death
that special date with fate
i toy with the reaper
he is my merry mate
fuck you fate..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rage

i rise above my rage
there is much to do
the revenge clears my head
i will not stay clear
death is near..
words explain the pain
the riddles marked by truth
the odyssey has been explained
that mark will be placed
the grace of it..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tin

the tinman has no friends
he walks on squeaky legs
he knows nothing
he only knows himself
there is nothing else


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trends

they go with the trends
the trend has no friend
what is deep 
what is profound
only the sounds of others


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mayan

the crystal ships approach the beach
at first they are seen as gods
they give gifts and respect the people
they do not know that one day they will be sold
the priests talk of love and acceptance
the mayans holy book is shown to them
they read the kings charter as they rape their race
they are absolved by the church of their upcoming sin
the mayan children are crucified upside down
they want their gold
the parents tell the invaders
beautiful ancient art of gold and silver
melted down for money
brought back to the king
the mayans do not sing that first spring


----------



## Promethea

i knew the world wasn't enough for you
and selflessly, i offered you mine
even though you didn't yet know that you needed it
but i knew, as i was the one who measured your portions
graciously giving you the largest each time

solemnly i conjured spirits to do our bidding; my only secret kept
because i knew you couldn't see the other side even if you'd tried
and desperately, i was running out of landscape
to shape neatly on your plate

possessed by my summonings, i went raving mad
so many necessary evils for you and i
but still i couldn't tilt the seeing stone just right 
exasperated i kept waving my hands
saying look, we are almost out of time

children don't know the world yet
and hearts look very simple to an untrained eye
i navigated hearts, worlds, netherworlds
to assure that we met

i tried to show you on my maps, where i'd been
you couldn't have known what you were looking at
so i lost you around the heart somewhere
now alone i suffer for our sins

i was your angel, appearing out of the clouds on that plane
heart in hand, a lifetime to offer it to you
but you are a boy who doesn't believe in angels
i knew that
but nothing was going to hold me back
whatever the cost
not even a death sentence, or a tarnished soul
or a soul forever lost


----------



## Surreal Snake

Promethea said:


> i knew the world wasn't enough for you
> and selflessly, i offered you mine
> even though you didn't yet know that you needed it
> but i knew, as i was the one who measured your portions
> graciously giving you the largest each time
> 
> solemnly i conjured spirits to do our bidding; my only secret kept
> because i knew you couldn't see the other side even if you'd tried
> and desperately, i running out of landscape
> to shape neatly on your plate
> 
> possessed by my summonings, i went raving mad
> so many necessary evils for you and i
> but still i couldn't tilt the seeing stone just right
> exasperated i kept waving my hands
> saying look, we are almost out of time
> 
> children don't know the world yet
> and hearts look very simple to an untrained eye
> i navigated hearts, worlds, netherworlds
> to assure that we met
> 
> i tried to show you on my maps, where i'd been
> you couldn't have known what you were looking at
> so i lost you around the heart somewhere
> now alone i suffer for our sins
> 
> i was your angel, appearing out of the clouds on that plane
> heart in hand, a lifetime to offer it to you
> but you are a boy who doesn't believe in angels
> i knew that
> but nothing was going to hold me back
> whatever the cost
> not even a death sentence, or a tarnished soul
> or a soul forever lost


The truth is sometimes Perfect..


----------



## Surreal Snake

You

you took it all
the farm the house the stall
the shit on the ground you also took
you made sure it was taken


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scratch

i scratch the sky
it does not mind
acceptance it cannot see
the birds and the bees fly in the sky
it does not mind
acceptance it cannot see
the jets bomb the killing floor
it does not mind
acceptance it does not see
the shit falls near and so far
it does not mind
acceptance it does not see
the tears of the gods
drop on you and i
it does not mind
acceptance it cannot see
open your eye sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

Inca

the incans run
the horses run in the stream
they unsheath their swords for profit
they say it is for god
the king sings on his throne
the incans history screams through the yarn
ancient words for the people
they always cared for the poor
the incan king had principle
books are from the evil empire
the yarn is burned in the name of god
their yarn lost forever


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wander

wander through others
where is the self
have you stood up for truth
your truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

Manipulate

they manipulate for themselves
they care nothing of others
they want worship
they want that trip


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cohen

he blinks himself in the seaweed
the ardent love of truth
he would love to see that starship
he loves to spill himself..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bukowski

he tongues himself on the moors
his great green tongue becomes undone
he always wanted sin
to replicate his fate
the words he bows to his vows


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yeh

to admit to what we are
to know nothing of god
to carry on with our song
to our shining star
that is who we are


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

to say one true thing in life
that comes from within..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scar

the scar submits to nothing
it resents the fact that it exists
since it has been created
it has one wish
to be alone..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

their game found in others
find yourself at any cost..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Words

my words carry my bones
with meat or without
what of your words
do they bow to others
do they throw their fields
never yield..


----------



## Dalien

Promethea said:


> i knew the world wasn't enough for you
> and selflessly, i offered you mine
> even though you didn't yet know that you needed it
> but i knew, as i was the one who measured your portions
> graciously giving you the largest each time
> 
> solemnly i conjured spirits to do our bidding; my only secret kept
> because i knew you couldn't see the other side even if you'd tried
> and desperately, i was running out of landscape
> to shape neatly on your plate
> 
> possessed by my summonings, i went raving mad
> so many necessary evils for you and i
> but still i couldn't tilt the seeing stone just right
> exasperated i kept waving my hands
> saying look, we are almost out of time
> 
> children don't know the world yet
> and hearts look very simple to an untrained eye
> i navigated hearts, worlds, netherworlds
> to assure that we met
> 
> i tried to show you on my maps, where i'd been
> you couldn't have known what you were looking at
> so i lost you around the heart somewhere
> now alone i suffer for our sins
> 
> i was your angel, appearing out of the clouds on that plane
> heart in hand, a lifetime to offer it to you
> but you are a boy who doesn't believe in angels
> i knew that
> but nothing was going to hold me back
> whatever the cost
> not even a death sentence, or a tarnished soul
> or a soul forever lost


I could read this a million times and still read it some more!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Jung

he sits alone and writes
he writes of others plight
he writes what he must
he starts the trend
he does not worry my friend
he watches the others play
he started their way
he never expected loyalty
he knows the hearts of them
he continues his plight
he knows he must write


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nietzsche

he always expected alone
there was no zone for others
he sits on a loney bookshelf
doing his work
others did not care
he prepared for the worst
yes expect to be deserted
his work was the earth of him
the rage of his cage was displayed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Voltaire

voltaire always shared
but he did not bow to others
he loved to hear about them
when he was writing the end
without them
there was nothing to send


----------



## Surreal Snake

Island

we make our own islands
they will not be there for you
they will learn the hardway
be an individual and the chains will come from others
i snap them and go on


----------



## cheshirejack

The best thoughts are short, concise, and easily understood.
What is the reasons for all these meanings trapped within each other.
All they do is entrap the truth and hide it deep beneath the surface.


----------



## Dalien

Writing Poetry
by Dale
4 Dec 2011

Open a book
Just one page
A few words
"Reality is subjective"
A thin volume
Worth writing,
so much more
Poetry...
Subjective life
Reader's worth...
Defining as may


----------



## Dalien

Walking Glass
by Dale
5 Dec 2011

Calm withers the road
trudging along smooth glass
floating the grass
turning golden walking
the springing gait
falling one leg jumps
above ground starring below
not quite missing
one pulling under
sending a plunging
unknown kneeing forefront
quietly awakening energy
flowing blind stars 
skipping pearly stones racing
centering nerves trip greening 
the winding grass
stumbles invisible knowing
absent pathway markings
freeing walking the smooth glass


----------



## the3rdpower

Pit of the stomach
Punch of the passion
What in the hell gastric!?
Stupid energy... dumb and spastic

I do not want to smile...
I do not want to smile...
I do not want to smile...

Leave me be!
Go Away!
Stop it!

Damn it... I'm smiling.


----------



## the3rdpower

cheshirejack said:


> The best thoughts are short, concise, and easily understood.
> What is the reasons for all these meanings trapped within each other.
> All they do is entrap the truth and hide it deep beneath the surface.


Ti gives rise to the lyrical twist
Sound of word converted to a fist
Feeling within exhale... breath again
Time stand still and there is no end.


----------



## Dalien

the3rdpower said:


> Pit of the stomach
> Punch of the passion
> What in the hell gastric!?
> Stupid energy... dumb and spastic
> 
> I do not want to smile...
> I do not want to smile...
> I do not want to smile...
> 
> Leave me be!
> Go Away!
> Stop it!
> 
> Damn it... I'm smiling.


Cheers
by Dale
6 Dec 2011

Caught widening eyes
lifting a twinkle curving
spanning a face merry


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

no matter what one thinks
they are writing
wink wink..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Herd sonneT

Baaaa
Baaaa
Baaaa
Baaaa
Baaaa
Baaaa
Baaaa
Baaaa
Baaaa
Baaaa
Baaaa
Baaaa
Baaaa
Baaaa


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Metaphors

they blink at each other
they wrap up that line
they do not worry about words
they say do not like do not sight
they silver their hatred
they metaphor all their capes
they know it is fate


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hatred

to be hated
the smell of success
we are all jaded
into the night the capes feel no fright


----------



## Surreal Snake

Follow sonneT

the mOOn follows the earth
the tribe follows the master
the fish follow the school
the stars follow the night
the fools follow other fools
the righteous follow the righteous
the seven follows the six
the insane follow their pain
the silver follows the sunrise
the cape follows its fate
the arrow follows the bow
the angel follows the demon
the silence follows the roar
the words follow themselves


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Wall

it stands by itself
others paint it
others piss on it
others punch it
others kick it
others lean on it


----------



## Dalien

Tired Words
by Dale
7 Dec 2011

Emotions blow words away
Leaving but an empty mind
Written by many blank pages
A husky voice swirling about
Lands without times' notice
Somehow words fall into sight
Staring up from lined pages
Overflowing the filled mind
Wearying emotions with words


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shine

the sunshine sucks psychosis
the gruesome night of pestilences sight
oh the wicked my pretty
oh the wicked my pretty
we play in our own sandbox
we wind our own clocks
some say we stay in our graves
some say heaven has been paved


----------



## Surreal Snake

Armageddon

yes armageddon has all the fun
it sits in its own shine
its brine is fine for wine
the succulent suchness of her touch
conceptual you
i want to bite into her time


----------



## Ogen

The Body

The body lay in shimmering blood.
Flies; licking the pale white eyes, cleaning their plates.
The iris once flooded with color, 
faded,
lightly bleached in the rays of the sun.

Mourning wanderers gather together, the lint of its life.
They show the missing fabric, 
the colors it was once made of.

Concealing earth held it in cold loving arms
with maggots trailing up the fingers.
And they wound their way into, and out, 
and into, and out, until they devoured the body
of this person
who once made something beautiful.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Faith

i wait for faith
the maggots scream in the woods
they have found faith
this emotion of faith is always late
the dolphins see no need to be
they have always claimed the sea
the maggots brush their teeth
oh faith why does its hate sink into me
the birds see the faith of you
they wonder why they see no sky
the guarded wonder of this blunder
faith does not guard the sea
of you and me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

watch the sky
its eyes do cry


----------



## Surreal Snake

Death

they always speak of death
deaths wing scratches the sky
the sky starts to spill
its blood leaks out without a shout
its falls on one and all
i open my mouth and catch that witch
the silver keeps coming
the sun keep cumming


----------



## Ogen

As I read this one, I read "Ne, Si, Fe, Ti, Fe, Ti, Fe, Ti." 

On a second note. It is OK if I post a few poems here right?

Easy to Smile

My mind burns
_raw_ poetry.

I squeeze it into tiny thoughts 
blotting ink.
Turns to words on paper.

It’s easier to smile than command 
a kiss.

It requires complex searching
for words 
regarding you.

Working thoughts
Onto a 
paint brush

coating ink over
the blank canvas.

It’s easy to smile
and not_ explain_.


----------



## Surreal Snake

My

my tongue runs the length of the snake
with curly eyes i claim my prize
the sun has come undone
the silver goes into the gun
then there was none


----------



## Surreal Snake

The

the witch understands her position
the feral root of her tooth
it implodes in her roof
what of her cyst
i bite and claim with a twist
oh captain my captain
do not load the sun
oh captain my captain
i sonnet the sky
i turn eternity into my whore


----------



## Ogen

Promise

Nothing could be a sign more of what creeps
in the dark days ahead
than the promise,
“Everything will be alright.”

Everything will be OK.

The prophets have vanished from the forlorn cities.
Taking their stiff cardboard signs, written in 
chemically 
thick 
black
words.

The end is nigh...

They would scream of bedlam in central of some sorry downtown avenue.
With naught but a few 
sad 
souls 
listening in.

Today I heard one 
whispering

a promise of soft _peace_.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Well

my the promise of pain
to live inside its shell
to carry that smell
to dwell on some hell


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Winter

the winter does love poetry
it paints its easel of poetry on us
it strokes its luscious words
then the words fall as snow
then they go


----------



## the3rdpower

Shadow’s play 
Belly of the beast
Try to push it away
Still love will never cease

Even if I run and hide
Ego sheltering my side
Heart defeats the best
Of my selfish pride

Eyes to the sky
Sun into my stride
Full of your mystical beauty
I happily abide

Even away you always reside
Forever at my side
I will not deny


----------



## tangential

eyes/ wide/ snap/ shutter/ spin
i woke up with a most
malevolent grin
omens i have no use for
talismans thrown away
the receipts of a day
better burnt, i say
better not to dwell
on the what
the dream dwellers say


----------



## silmarillion

There was a girl at the bay of a grain of sand
She had thoughts and a life so unreachable
Was she made out of water, this girl?
Did she throw out a smile for the sake of an anchor or
Did she lurk in the shadow of a hill?

There is a spell in this foreign land
Cannot be touched, it is so unspeakable
Just think of dreams and pain inside a tarnished pearl
Did she see it too, the miscellaneous floor which floored
Everything which never dared to thrill?

She was never there or so it seems
But no one has seen a brighter side of life
Than her and her darkest parts, those fueled insights
Forever a little too trembling and too forgetful
For him and for you and for all who are close

What is this about, who created all these steams?
Many years will pass and curse us like a knife
Which never learnt to freeze and never decides
If she was living or smiling or too stubborn and full
To write her sweeping and fading prose


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Statue

it stands without a voice
it does not blink
it does not think
for words are for the lost

it does not shudder
it does not blunder
it does not spit thunder
for words are for the brave

it does not shiver
it does not shrink
it does not love
for words are for the dove


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Caged

we try to break out of our cages
we rage to be saved
we try on that ring
we try to sing
we should just try the sky
we never judge her fudge


----------



## Surreal Snake

Quote

i quote the night
i try on that fight
i have bought eternity
i try on that whip


----------



## Surreal Snake

Break

break it down
spit out the heights
the fall does not mind
if the rain is in pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

We Play

we play in other places
we play with many faces
the maggots do not find
they rhyme with their kind

what of grace
i wish i knew its face
i look at myself and shout
where is the felt

the velvet of us
that sweet sweet touch
if i could only hold its face
if i only knew that place


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tired

i am tired of the cold
i am tired of being bold
but what of the cold
but what of the bold

they hold out their silver wishes
they hold out their golden mold
for such is the night
cold and bold..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kylie

you pulled out my star
it waits in a place
where fate does not go


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Hydra

she dreams in my night
but what of her sin
the silver of her is in need
by the gods she does not bleed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fate 

yes the hatred breeds its sin
the cyclops looks in the mirror
he sees his two eyes
others see one

the mOOn still does shine
its silver sucks the sun
jupiter does not have a friend
there is only the end

but what of time
it winds its own clock
tic toc tic toc tic toc
we all watch the clock

hatred shows its ugly face
there is no grace in that place
the passion of the pin
the passion still begins

i pop my lonely sky
the wind sails out of it
i wear its cape
encased in fate

the hatred some kind of twin
the self sits alone in time
a shiver i am
a splinter i have become


----------



## Surreal Snake

So

to go with other
they claim to be
they wish upon that falling star
to be accepted..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Acceptance

a buried root
the invisible faery
a gryphons tongue


----------



## Surreal Snake

'Disallowed'

ten lines of crime
my hidden sun
the trapdoor of hades
a silver sonnet
the kings bonnet
a silent friend to tend too
this thing called acceptance
the mOOns of jupiter


----------



## Surreal Snake

Freedom

what is this thing called freedom
is it given by others
bought and sold
does it belong to the fold
the chains are plenty
the chains of freedom


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Spider'

why does the spider not wear a crown
because it is already king
why does the spider not get caught in its silk
because intuition is its web


----------



## snail

Object

I taste the surface of your skin
feeling smooth warmth where your nerves invisibly awaken,
drinking sensations from your subtlest movements
with my nostrils seeking out your sweat,

feeling a halo of colors shifting in each timid breath,
your voice bare against my ears,
your eyes direct.

My brain is paralyzed from fantasies,
circling the locations where I cannot land,
watching the same landmarks endlessly repeat
like keystrokes,
keystrokes,
keystrokes,
stroking your soft hands.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Moon

she exhales
the clouds form
they are hidden from the night
they guard her from sight
she shines in the daylight
hidden by her breath
my pet..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Reality

the true calamity of reality
we breath in the sin
we exhale and become pale
this guarded root of my twin
he stands his guard
he plays in reality
fantasy and blasphemy
reality taken so seriously
the birds still fly the sky
the pearls still hide inside
the reality of we..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Night

the night a giant canvas
its painting seen near and far
the stars are the pupils
the planets the people
the milky way the road
the black hole implodes
its eyes blackened coals


----------



## Surreal Snake

14

fourteen riddles of time
fourteen slivers of silver
fourteen seconds of sex
fourteen lines of crime
fourteen caves in space
fourteen starships in line
fourteen twins in time
fourteen snakes on my head
fourteen medusa finally dead


----------



## Dalien

Underlining
by Dale
12 Dec 2011

The want to know
I don't want to tell
Only me... as I am
Is more than
Where I am at
What you see of me
I have to give
There is no price
Neither from me
What I see of you
I know you have
There is no cost
Neither from you
Is a need to be
Here in the we are
To soon to say
The underlining of
Just where I am at
The want to know
Where we may go


----------



## Susanna

It's time to write
12-12-11
I see, I do
it hurts,
my suffering from wanting maat
in all things.
The ones like me must find a way
to stop the want
It is all inside
Inside the maat exists therefore
it must exist elsewhere
the only logical conclusion.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trippplets

yes the trippplets spill out
you give birth to the three
the dolphins have been seen
they do not scream
they do not shout
they just come out
these parts of me
these things i see
these things i be
these feelings
always the feelings
the abyss sucks me in deep
i fall with eternity
as i watch the trippplets
come to be
its me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shine

this shine of us
our crystal eyes cry
there is always the sky
i try to look up
but the crystal just shuts
my dolphin torn out


----------



## Surreal Snake

Star

the stars all come down
they fall with massive sound
the weight of them
is always my friend..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Untitled 122

there is no title for the lost
at what is this cost
we cannot pay for today
it will always have its way
its say


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dolphins

i watch them swim in the sea
they fly past with smiling faces
they only know feelings
mother laughs while the trippplets swim


----------



## Surreal Snake

Open

i open up my arms to the stars
they keep on shining
i accept what they send
that perfect shine
in perfect time
that silver i see
that beautiful star 
i want it to see me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Maat

this goddess of truth and harmony
she sails the crystal galley
her silver sails offer the wind
this lady of the sky
demands her love with grace
isis spreads her velvet wings
she flys in angel skys
she nurtures the wind
for the sails carry her twin
maat and isis embrace their crystal capes
to one day begin again..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Netcher

the divine spirit nurtures within its walls
the rituals performed without scorn or hate
with gentle hands love is spread throughout the land
the chamber of happiness opens itself up
the capes unite without their eyes
they stand up to the sky
they do not need to be right
they do not need that sight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Try

they try to tear out my star
they try to rip out my dolphin
they try to blacken my night
they want to see the fall
they just want it all..


----------



## Surreal Snake

ego sonneT

ego 
ego
ego
ego
ego
ego
ego
ego
ego
ego
ego
ego
ego
ego


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Valkyrie

the valkyrie waits in the sky
when we look up
she shows herself
but only the few see you
i tell you true


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spiders

the spiders scream
with eight eyes 
they sit in their web
they wait for the dead..


----------



## wisefaery

SHE WILL WAIT 

I await your return
You left me in shambles
Profoundness is lost on me now
I am alive in an empty world
The girl stands alone in a lifeless world
The bare tree stands beside her
The tattered toy hangs limp from her arms
She is my daughter 
She has your face and spirit
She was born when I was naught
I whispered to her the secrets she was too young to understand
She will understand when she is young enough
She will await your return on the porch 
Standing alone 
With a june bug buzzing around her 
She will hold it in her hands and confide in her 
The light of the insect will go out. 
You will not come back. 
She will wait.
You will not come back.
She will wait.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the puppet controls the master
sometimes..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Crime

since when was writing considered a crime
to some people who have their own steeple
i write many lines of crime
some disregard with extreme hatred
the writing has then become success
but what of my mess
i confess to nothing
the silver spills out of that glove
to hell with it


----------



## Surreal Snake

What

will the sea ever be empty
will the meat fall from the sky
will the sonnets slay fourteen
will the god particle survive
will the sun fall into the sea
will the mOOn ever remember


----------



## Surreal Snake

Memory

our most powerful emotion..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Who

who will rock the mOOn to sleep
who will pillow my head
who will wonder with innocence
who will remember the dead..


----------



## wisefaery

*Love*

The frame is black and white
Technicolor was too loud for me
Black is my heart
You are in the frame 
I am just a hollow
It is wholly you.
You are my white. 
My porous heart wants to take you, 
Whole. 
Will I shatter when I am no more?
Probably not. I will live like I always have.
Will I shatter if you left?
To answer would be to answer chaos. 
Let me live. 
Let me see you. Everyday. All my life.
Or.
Let me die. Now. Unsuccessfully 
A modern Antony. 
Just the hollow. A farce. 
Just.
Let me die. Now.


----------



## bigtex1989

Evolution

A man once told me
"The point of life is staying the inevitable"
"We all die but try to live"
"We all hate but try to love"
"We all walk but try to run"

A child once told me
"The point of life? Is it sharp?"
"I don't like sharp things"
"Sharp things hurt if they poke me"
"You don't want to play with sharp things"


----------



## Dalien

bigtex1989 said:


> Evolution
> 
> A man once told me
> "The point of life is staying the inevitable"
> "We all die but try to live"
> "We all hate but try to love"
> "We all walk but try to run"
> 
> A child once told me
> "The point of life? Is it sharp?"
> "I don't like sharp things"
> "Sharp things hurt if they poke me"
> "You don't want to play with sharp things"


Simply...well, damn, cat got my tongue! 

PS Good to see you again.


----------



## bigtex1989

Dalien said:


> Simply...well, damn, cat got my tongue!
> 
> PS Good to see you again.


Thank you my dear


----------



## Dalien

Tipsy Turvy
by Dale
14 Dec 2011

No dates to mark birds
left on the wire
the phone
rings no more
waltzing past the miles
singing songs
still a little stranger
even to thine self
not knowing what
is writing time
just keeping it flowing 
where was the going
that left me behind 
the time left 
of me is
the truth to be told
I belong here as I am
just with my tears
that never seem to run clear
waiting as if I 
should never stop
the flow of words
that don't come
hidden somewhere right
in front of me
opening my half opened
eyes staring back
giving over the 
under footing of my dirt
stricken past
jading with a warm green
looking for the dark hunters 
arrow quiver 
winged on the backside
somehow always 
the backside sliding
frontwards heavy on my
chest
sagging my breast
as my children sing their song
I dance along
hopscotching
a tipsy turvy dancing foot


----------



## Dalien

Tangled Tries
by Dale
14 Dec 2011

Gentle my eyes
for they read
the tangled tries
between lines
faded by bleeding
lack-lusterless unspoken
words stabbing atmosphere
as if on a rock festival
induced free fall
minding my head


----------



## Susanna

Surreal Snake said:


> Maat
> 
> this goddess of truth and harmony
> she sails the crystal galley
> her silver sails offer the wind
> this lady of the sky
> demands her love with grace
> isis spreads her velvet wings
> she flys in angel skys
> she nurtures the wind
> for the sails carry her twin
> maat and isis embrace their crystal capes
> to one day begin again..


I call to maat this fine day
your inspiration leads the way
she is ever present
in all things
I summon her power
and know what she brings

The mind, my mind
creates the truth I know
I work, make sure
maat's influence does grow


----------



## Surreal Snake

Braid

i will braid your pearls my love
with sequential art of my will
our bark will blend as one
we will inherit the sky when our crystals fly


----------



## Surreal Snake

Night

the tongues of eternity put out the night
the daylight shivers then takes its place
yes they continue to fight
the nights powder has gone wet
they will lick the flames dry
it will still be the sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

Petal

her petals become peeled
she does not kneel to anything
her metamorphosis of self
she sheds her skin to begin again
she has met a new friend
the twins of eternity bow to her grace


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spiral

the valkyries have conquered the mOOn
with silver they take their place
the gargoyles smile today
they have been saved


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Narrows

the blended narrows of self
the pearls flow down her crystals
she has crippled her cape 
she takes her throne alone
she blends her sliver to but a sliver
her silver slush will not be touched


----------



## Sina

Gorgeous poems kev


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cuckoo sonneT

cuckoo
cuckoo
cuckoo
cuckoo
cuckoo
cuckoo
cuckoo
cuckoo
cuckoo
cuckoo
cuckoo
cuckoo
cuckoo
cuckoo


----------



## Surreal Snake

9 seconds

9 seconds of eternity
9 seconds of ego
9 seconds of engineering
9 seconds of art
9 seconds of silver
9 seconds of silence
9 seconds of nine


----------



## Surreal Snake

Happy Hour

they get fucked up at happy hour
all that cheap beer
the canadians get in line
swill that silver


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sad

the sadness so complete
i wish i way i wish i might
the convict sits in his cage
there is nothing but rage
banana splits and ludes
spin that record mr big


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rhyme

what of those rhymes
they eat up the time
bukowski lays in his graves
his fingers hold on to his pencil
just try to take it away
its the only say he ever had
his claws grip his bait
too fucking late..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fishing

i grab my silver rod
we go fishing
up at 05:30
the time of our lives
we get on that plane
the geese wake up my rhyme
poetry one more time..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Precious

the precious of you
i watch you watch your crystalball
orions belt watches the felt in your eyes
i keep you on my top shelf
the stars are always near when you are here
the universe does not understand your eyes
baby i want your soup..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sticky Love

i want to feel your sticky
to wind up that rhyme
baby i will control
i want your totem soul


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i am sick of the whining
what about the shining..


----------



## Dalien

Butterflying My Mind
by Dale
16 Dec 2011

Oh, I don't believe my eyes
Pulling them up looking
I can't see anything
'cause if I did I wouldn't
hold the shining in
my hands
petting a vagabond 
there isn't a crime 
sneaking up the
back steps of my spine
walks a bird 
that wings my belly
butterflying my mind
reminding me
as I'm the driftwood
floating half-sight
with a candle set just below
the surface fanning
feet singing 
feathers splaying hands
against clear glass touching
eyes drifting through
sliding down the spleen
whiting noise quiet
as a sunburst throwing
quivers' arrows 
filling my eyes with
warmth shining me blind
as the butterfly wraps
its' wings in my chest
dancing hands
whisper candles glowing
holding a bright light
singing my eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Faery

the faery comes and goes
she understands all our plans
she comes to those who do not know
she falls with the snows
the crystals of love
she comes with the sorrow
she comes with the joy
she runs from some
they do not believe
the joy of her toy


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Black Crystal

it sucks in the sun
the crystals do crack
the sonnets of self
empathy cracks her crystals
the powers of it
the crystal does come
they carry the faery


----------



## Surreal Snake

Underground

the crystals live below the soul
they have come to the one
they bubble with the undertow
they take and create
fate wedges itself in between their gleam
the faerys play today
their sound is underground
to one day flow above
to one day love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Meat

it one day falls from us
the meat has fallen from his conscience
what is left stands alone


----------



## Susanna

12-17-11
I am going to die in my despair today
patterns known, set in stone
no way through myself
Lessons learned, victimization earned
It's their fault, yet I chose them
I don't need the lessons now
Attract the new me equal?
I don't know how
lessons lost patterns set
I must die and return
to end the cycle and get the rest
solitary life - appealing
as equally as it is unappealing
no way out, lost in doubt
it will happen again
repeating, each year
that I will be reduced to tears
The new me knows peace
craves it, eats is
When I have control
Perhaps alone is the only way to go.


----------



## Lycrester

Jack Frost Has You

How rich to be, close to your heart,
With my blue touch,we shall not part.
To kiss and mate till we are old. 
My warming love left you so cold.

Happy Holidays,Everyone! I'm going away for the holidays. By "away" I mean work. Meh.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Angelcakes

the angel spins her web
the silk has its own sauce
the hue of you
the spiders stay away
they have had their say
it is time for the angels to play
the demons come with hells sun
we need to be complete..


----------



## Surreal Snake

After

after the breakup
the emotions kill each other
they look in their eyes 
and scream die die!!


----------



## Surreal Snake

13 Knots of Eternity

the 13 knots exist with times crystal
the crystal in sections of knots
swords cannot cut it
ancient aliens bring the knots down
there is not a sound
the crystals unite in their fight
they do what is right..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Buddha

he watches his knot of eternity
he sits in the nights shine
the mOOn comes down all around
he tries to untie the knot
then he remembers
do not untie what has been tied
the knot of eterntiy has braided his being


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Butterflying My Mind
> by Dale
> 16 Dec 2011
> 
> Oh, I don't believe my eyes
> Pulling them up looking
> I can't see anything
> 'cause if I did I wouldn't
> hold the shining in
> my hands
> petting a vagabond
> there isn't a crime
> sneaking up the
> back steps of my spine
> walks a bird
> that wings my belly
> butterflying my mind
> reminding me
> as I'm the driftwood
> floating half-sight
> with a candle set just below
> the surface fanning
> feet singing
> feathers splaying hands
> against clear glass touching
> eyes drifting through
> sliding down the spleen
> whiting noise quiet
> as a sunburst throwing
> quivers' arrows
> filling my eyes with
> warmth shining me blind
> as the butterfly wraps
> its' wings in my chest
> dancing hands
> whisper candles glowing
> holding a bright light
> singing my eyes


This is Amazing Dale..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Time

the acoustic properties of time
the universe one giant stadium
we are its players
matter takes one side
anti matter the other
they procreate
and then there was one..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pearl

the pearls fall from her eyes
twin valkyries descend
clouds shout out loud
two chocolate drops never stop
so say the wicked


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wha

they always agree on the truth
yes some will not agree
they are wrong to the groups song
i dont forgive 
i step..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Judge

they want to be judge and jury
on internet nights they claim the right
the claim to be
they claim to see you and me
i claim the rain
i claim my pain..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Alone"

the angels wear their crowns
the thrones of heaven
the demons wear their faces
the thrones of hades
what do you wear
what is only shown..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Today

today has had its say
we awake to its way
to the day


----------



## Surreal Snake

Jury

the jury make the rules
the criminals make the decisions
they sit as twelve
they are always right
they decide as one
the group have their fun


----------



## Susanna

Tensions high
calm out the door
I don't wanna play no more

you Thought I was a scrooge
each day is a celebration
crowded stores

I'd rather shop in May
or give a gift you need today
people see through their own way


----------



## Surreal Snake

666

the number on my head
i sharpen my fangs and give thanks
my talons protrude from broken crayons
silver werewolf toenails spiral to the heavens
i mourn my monster
he smiles as the nightshades drink their hemlock
wuff wuff spot


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dot

dot was a spot named not
for he always went alone
to his crimson home
alone on his hill
he has had his fill


----------



## Surreal Snake

Willy

willy wonka loses his will
he walks around without ground
oh gee its me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Veruca Salt

she is always pissed
she arms her chocolate for war
she takes all she can
she sucks the sugar soother
she never had a plan
daddy is the man..


----------



## Surreal Snake

I know

i know nothing~i know nothing
i eat my hemlock with paste
i put salt on my poems
i empty my emotion with motion
i puke it up
i have had enough..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Egyptian Mau

the cat walks in the desert
looking for treats to eat
she spys her little eye
a silver bug sitting on a persian rug
she creeps right on up
the bug screams i saw you in my dream
she eats him up..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Bride

she lays on her side
the bride has commited suicide
she lays in her wedding dress
the bride has cut her wrists
she lays in the tub
a rub a dub dub
the candles have been lit
she smiles at the mOOn
she has ended her plight
the happiest day of her slice
this bride has taken her life


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hitchens

he cries with silver eyes
he found the one
he found his sun
he found no one
he was the one


----------



## Dalien

Damn Crazy
by Dale
22 Dec 2011

Well damn if I'm not crazy
Well crazy if I'm not damned
20 shades of damn crazy red
20 shades of crazy damn blue
Well damn if I'm not dead
Well crazy if I'm not alive
Wearing my crazy damn face
on the souls of my damn crazy feet
while 40 shades of damn crazy purple
leaves crushed from my crazy damn sight


----------



## Susanna

Twilight sky
on the way to Jeff's
beauty in abandon
breathless travel to the west

Home in the sunrise
coincidental travel
trouble dies
stress unravels

on these trips
that once were loathed
I know happiness
i know growth


----------



## Dalien

^^Peaceful balance that I remember. Love this Susanna.^^


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dolphin Delicious

the dolphin plays with the trippplets
her son has never seen the sun
he looks up in the skies and cries
his sisters whisper look at the mOOns blister
oh says the sun i am undone
the dolphin mOOn is coming soon
the tripplets play on this glorious day
the tides of them become their friend
so says mother mOOn..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Unwanted

unwanted me i set him free
the angels claim to see
they move my grace to a lonely place
i have to sit with thee
only i can make it be
only me can make me free..


----------



## Surreal Snake

'Christina'


i bear your cross
i take your pain
i crawl up thick
the quickening

my bark wounded spider tears
its heart falls in my fears
it becomes clear
the darkness catches 
place in tear

it burns it burns
the valkyrie wails
i down and sail
become the hail
i cry i cry i cry
i die o my o my

i start to fly
tears wonder high
blackness and doom
make love to gloom

his love for you
he starts to be
release the 'beast'
o die o die o die ni

wounded goddess
my web is poor
no says the spider
nevermore


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dolphin mOOn

the dolphin mOOn walks by noon
she sprays her tune some say with doom
i watch the mOOn make love real soon
i catch her grace replace her face
she comes by silver stairs

the faerys there they comb her stare
mother mOOn picks up gloom
she throws the goon at human blue
i look and stare the faerys there
i want to love i fill my dove

the dove does care she sees me there
i grab her wings and start to sing
i bend the spring and ask for more
the faerys laugh in silver bath
they scrub the sun until theres none

the dolphins swim the eternal win
the mother plays with truth
little zeus becomes the sun
he swims he swims with the twins
mother mOOn will treat them soon


----------



## Surreal Snake

Feelings

my feelings weigh four pounds
i pull them out
my weight stays the same
because there is no longer any pain
the meat falls free
these feelings never mend
now my thoughts weigh less
they only torture my guest
another part i see and bleed
the seeds of them
are born again
the weight brought back on me
i will never be free
i like it that way
see..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Words

they rot in their graves
some commit genocide
some have murdered other words
others jump from tall heights
screaming in midair
to their fate below
others strangle other words 
with bare hands
some words gently caress each other
looking in their worded eyes
talking to one another
which word are you..


----------



## Dalien

^^Kev, this is fantastic!... what a new twist on words!  ^^


----------



## Dalien

Poet's Eye Words
by Dale
23 Dec 2011

Lively flesh and bones
all but invisible
conveying
word bits and pieces
swaying
of a letter here 
a letter there dancing
around 'n around
holding
onto each others' fingers
writing a chance
to glimpse words
filling
a dancing floor
tapping
musical notes
full of lyrics
rhyming or not
flowing
visible words
dancing 
of the rhythms' eyes
twirled by fingers'
flesh and bones
onto lively strewn pages
sings the words 
of the poet's eyes


----------



## Dalien

Tired Tonight
by Dale
23 Dec 2011

Many more to come 
this isn't the only words sung
their feeling tired tonight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Krystal Drops

her drops made of crystal
i need to go deeper
i explore the caves of her
i descend into the unknown
i live 1000 lives inside
my bride~my bride..


----------



## Surreal Snake

They

they make them hate me
moved to my tomb
its always the same
these people are tamed
their egos speak through their beaks
i will run a train
i will love my pain
i will live again..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Sumerians

aliens visit the sumerians
their dna has come to stay
hydra unites the crystal night
we are made in many layers
the alien and humanoids play
we are seeded from them
the night does slay the usual way
they come from the universe
what of the verse
we mix and stand 
we become grand
the gryphons plan
justice be damned


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Tentacles

the tentacles of us reach out to touch
we reach for others 
we want to relate
to ancient grace
we reach out to touch
the tentacles absorb
they do not destroy
they want to touch the sun
to have peace
to be done


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mothman

the serpent is thrown from the heavens
it screams in its dream as it descends
its wings start to gleam
ten foot feathers emerge from its back
its eyes glow as red coals
its fangs absorb the sound from all around
its talons stiletto out
it wails it continues to sail
it has been seen..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Watch

the dung beetle watches the dawn
the sun buries itself in the underground
it incubates the night
the underworld waits 
the gods come one by one
they sail across the stars
the stars propel themselves through nocturnal waters
they praise the sun as they travel
the incense has been lit
the sun and stars spill as one
isis the mistress of magic
she has taken her place


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nietzsche

nietzsche writes without a soul
was this his last song
nietzsche bangs his gong
he cries to the heavens
nietzsche remembers the number seven
he sees the seven stars
nietzsche has taken his silver
his quiver is strong
nietzsche has only one song
it is gone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Jung

jung sits with the setting sun
he knew where he belonged
jung sits in serious silence
he always cared for others
jung knew about their silver
the time for love of the dove
jung sails across the heavens
he sings the crystal star


----------



## Surreal Snake

Forever

i want to find forever
to look in her crystal eyes
to sail within the skies
to unload my road

i want to find forever
to see my loves dove
to sing in her spring
to carry the ring


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mamba

the black mambas swim in my dream
they sharpen their fangs with their hands
they look in my mirror
my thoughts become clearer

their poison eats through my spiders web
it drips down all around
their sound profound
they eat their way clear of the fear

they wonder why they are so sly
the kundalini their friend
they prey and befriend
i wake up the end


----------



## Surreal Snake

Salty

the salty slut
she brushes her beak
she ends her week with treats
the heroin is always her friend

the silver spoon no rust on it
she polishes and begins to fix
the harpoon the beginning of gloom
she sucks up the end with it


----------



## Surreal Snake

Death

i wake up the end
i becomes its friend
the grim reaper is the seeker
he is always alone
he wears his cape of velvet
the blackness sublime
he comes for you
boo hoo..


----------



## Surreal Snake

I Dont Care

i dont care who grows their hair
i dont care who shows their stare
i dont care who screams and shout
i dont care who has clout
i dont care who kisses ass
i dont care who fills their glass
i dont care who appears to care
i dont care anywhere..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Philosophy

frozen silver slush
chocolate in the sun
the position of a thought
semi truths of youth
socrates lighting a fire
lights first shadow
a sea shells spawn
a lick from the wind
breaking off a piece of truth
something redundant
something redundant
her crystal eye


----------



## Susanna

I want to go to lalaland
its where I came from
where I belong

I want to learn through joy this time
come on just once through joy
then again

I will force the joy
I will take those young souls
given to me for growth
and chuckle


----------



## Surreal Snake

Braids

she braids her dark mane
she stand on the stool
she makes 13 knots
she slides her head in
she becomes her twin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wine

she spills her thoughts in purple wine
i watch them flow in her trail
she watches them drown in some clown
what is reality worth
two sides of the nightshades
the graves of us will touch


----------



## Surreal Snake

"Art"

our angry insides
the trails of our sails
art is the bride of suicide
art is what our twin shouts out
the middle of a Poem
the metaphor of the nights door


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> Mothman
> 
> the serpent is thrown from the heavens
> it screams in its dream as it descends
> its wings start to gleam
> ten foot feathers emerge from its back
> its eyes glow as red coals
> its fangs absorb the sound from all around
> its talons stiletto out
> it wails it continues to sail
> it has been seen..


This is gigantic!


----------



## bigtex1989

What I Am

I am feet to walk with you 
When you have no one else
I am legs to help carry you
When you can go no further
I am a body to provide you warmth 
On the cold nights you can't stand
I am arms to hold you close
And make you feel special
I am hands to hold you heart
As delicate as there has been
I am shoulders for you to cry on
When the day has worn you thin
I am lips to kiss you softly
When you hear harsh words
I am eyes to behold your beauty
To ensure yours is not lost on the world
I am ears to listen to you
For fear that no one else will

I am nothing
Without you


----------



## Sina

Kev, you continue to brew masterpieces
_Philosophy_ is most delicious!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Robot

have you ever had a robot
laid by her side
tasted her insides

have you ever had a robot
to play with her twin
no emotion within

have you ever had a robot
no sun in her eyes
only goodbyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Take

what can we take
a slice of silver
breaded metaphors on my plate
a goblins left wing
the snowstorms first Poem
my suicide bride..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Storm

a storm understands itself
it lets out its emotions
the rain sometimes screams
the thunder and lightning werewolf

a storm understands itself
it writes its own Poems
with violence and sound
the words land on the ground

a storm understands itself
with its hunchback twin
its eyes open wide
then they die..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Memory

it is our most powerful emotion
it runs a train in our heads
we have all rolled eternity in our hands
i crumple it up with my barbed wire mind

my crown full of eternitys eyes
the sound of memory lurks
with eternal vice memory saturates our fate
my memory equates the wounded self


----------



## Surreal Snake

Poetry 

It is not Words.
The amalgamation of Loves beautiful thoughts.
That...Is Poetry.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crescent

we hang from the crescent mOOn
each on one side
we search for each other
i find her shadow
her deep chocolate pearls cry silver truth
we both let go
we fall as one drop..


----------



## Susanna

Surreal Snake said:


> Poetry
> 
> It is not Words.
> The amalgamation of Loves beautiful thoughts.
> That...Is Poetry.


I understand.


----------



## Dalien

Back Home
by Dale
19 Jan 2012

Lost, I turn away walking
down a line clinging
to stubborn grief trying
both feet high-stepping
come down pounding
cement slabs shocking
queasy blows massing
a dazed heart dragging
strong hands scraping
up worn feet meeting
the lines written finding
home, I turned back walking


----------



## Dalien

Dance To Sing
by Dale
19 Jan 2012

My eyes are wide open
My eyes are shining blind
All along this long long song
My eyes have been singing
For my eyes see inside out

Love shouldn't be a question
Love is its' own answer
Love is a knowing feeling
Something that is amazing 
For it dances all on its' own

My eyes see there is wonder
My eyes see that it is strange
Love is like a breathing child
Love is a song that sings wonder
For it is curious, surprising, awing

My eyes wonder wide open shining blind
While love sings inside knowing 
It dances a song beyond thought
When lighting outside from within
For love will dance to sing together


----------



## Intricate Mystic

Paranoia

Something's wrong
I feel death and despair
It's very scent is in the air
Something wicked comes our way
I fear


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Killing Floor

the killing floor does not take anymore blood
it refuses to fill its pipe
the dragon flies high in her sky
she looks down no more
the sunflowers wave in their graves
broken and bent
is this the message theyve sent
the scars of us unite in this fight
but the whores still ask for more..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Magic

the magic is always in the look
with thunder eyes i turn and cry
all she did was think
i turn away my spell today
shes gone~shes gone~shes gone
she left her song..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rodin

he chips away
it is not play
he sculptures the sky
his crayons break
his talons chip
the sky wonders why


----------



## Dalien

Guard Second
by Dale
20 Jan 2012

She left her guard
Landed it second
First is the truth
She knew despair
Would land second
The moral of this story


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nietz

he scratches the sky with his wing
always alone he cannot remember november
he writes at his desk
the spider his only company
he stays by his side
why..


----------



## Dalien

Only Hers
by Dale
20 Jan 2012

Only what you want it to be
is only how it shall be
It is written not on the stars
for it is what poetry chooses
Only for the reasons deemed
is the questions formed
When there are questions
there is not poetry written
She hadn't the answers
She hadn't the questions
She only writes what is hers


----------



## Surreal Snake

Breathe..

the himalayas breathe deep
they silence the stars
they claim the rain
the weak retreat from their silver

he walks on guarded thoughts
he makes his impression on them
with footsteps of doom
he jumps at the mOOn

the mOOn holds out her wing
he tries to empty the sky
but the clouds reign down 
there is only the end..


----------



## Dalien

Dare To Ride
by Dale
20 Jan 2012

A low rustle
running the ground
Ears splayed back
A hand handles
a shoulder wrapping
the neck in arms
Hooves stamp rhythm
as her body
leans in line
She and wild mare
ride as one
Daring to dance
the earth
shaking up sand
thundering not a care
as one they
gallop hard towards
the mire
momentum sends
them with the wind
rushing past their manes
headlong onto a field
catching their eyes
pounding hooves slow
straightening her back
they canter
the daisies finding
comfort of an oak
she and wild mare
breathe the shade at rest


----------



## Surreal Snake

December

she cries with icicle eyes
what has happened to november
september watches the flowers sigh
october swims with the tide
august glides with the sunrise
july wonders about the thunder
june sings her summer tune
may eats her sunshine alone
april enters mars
march watches the stars
february writes her lonely poem
january plays with her faery


----------



## Surreal Snake

Diamond

her diamond eyes shine with the mOOn
the creatures come out
they enter the sparrows marrow
anyone have a dime?


----------



## Dalien

Sharing Cup
by Dale
20 Jan 2012

That woman keeps her child
tucked into her chest
That child is her gracing cup
warmed by her heart
That woman knows her child
melts the icicles
That pocket full of tears, fears
is lined by her silver
That woman child never has
an empty heart pocket
That being holds both her hands
in a shape of a cup
offering them up she shares


----------



## Surreal Snake

Share

i share silence
i keep my cookies for me
i wind up time and watch it tick 
tic toc tic toc tic toc
your gone..


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> December
> 
> she cries with icicle eyes
> what has happened to november
> september watches the flowers sigh
> october swims with the tide
> august glides with the sunrise
> july wonders about the thunder
> june sings her summer tune
> may eats her sunshine alone
> april enters mars
> march watches the stars
> february writes her lonely poem
> january plays with her faery


For some reason, this one made my eyes smile...


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spider eh

the spider screams
she has laid an egg
junior comes out biting the night
he sharpens his fangs on blood
a rub a dub dub..


----------



## Dalien

The Clicking Toc
by Dale
20 Jan 2012

The clock is ticked
Never clicked by time
The winder never wound
And didn't ask for the time
Rewind this ticking 'cause
Nothing was gone to begin time
Never asked what time it was nor wasn't
The horologist never was on time


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Only Hers
> by Dale
> 20 Jan 2012
> 
> Only what you want it to be
> is only how it shall be
> It is written not on the stars
> for it is what poetry chooses
> Only for the reasons deemed
> is the questions formed
> When there are questions
> there is not poetry written
> She hadn't the answers
> She hadn't the questions
> She only writes what is hers


I really like this One Dale..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

no writing with ego
open your muses eye..


----------



## Dalien

Hey You
It's a beautiful day! ;-)


----------



## Dalien

Turtle
by Dale
20 Jan 2012

I'm slow like the turtle
I move my feet how they please
I may dance the jig after hesitation
I may play through the ego mire
I move the words around the room
I take my movements quietly slow
I may write what I feel at a moment
I may have to wade the rushing muds
I may have to walk away to come back
I take my moments as they slowly come
I write like the turtle steady and sure
Oh, but I will thunder through it all!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Watch

i watch the scars in the sky
i empty my pistols at her blister
the sky flaps its wings
she sings with silky throat

i spy my little eye
a cloud shouting out loud
i take my twin and splinter him
he only has two eyes

the sky watches all
she abhors the golden whore
eternity puts on her g~string
bada bing..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ego

ego stains the night again
it closes its eyes and hears what it wants
with glorious paste it replaces
i empty my ego and run 

it sits in its highchair
expecting sugar from mom
when mother balks
ego talks

ego drowns by the river banks
i give it no thanks
hear what you want
the cyclops always near..

ego takes a bride
its genocide
they block the rituals of self
they stare in their mirrors..


----------



## prplchknz

First poem i wrote in like 6 or 7 years,forgive me

A little bit rusty
she says to them
they say "we don't care"

We know they care,
they tell us repeatly
for every wrong you get
that's a thousand lashes in hell
so be perfect.


----------



## Surreal Snake

prplchknz said:


> First poem i wrote in like 6 or 7 years,forgive me
> 
> A little bit rusty
> she says to them
> they say "we don't care"
> 
> We know they care,
> they tell us repeatly
> for every wrong you get
> that's a thousand lashes in hell
> so be perfect.


Excellent!I really like it purp


----------



## Surreal Snake

Relic

i awake throwing up anxiety again
in school as a statue
peanut butter penicillin for our children
billboard psychosis
the taming of our minds
conditioned by tradition
time to cut that umbilical chord..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Memory

my memory retains its silence
i remember everything
my stains remain true
i remember her eyes
the silver leaking from them
my memory is deep fried
there is no sale here


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rake

i rake my piles of shit
i leave my bones in them
my meat free falls in the spiral
my crown has become broken
the wind has spoken its token gesture
the child releases his beast
the leaves leave without a sound
upon the ground..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shadow

our shadows cling in a dark embrace
and then they kisssssssss
the passion moves at light speed
there is no gender
there is no touch
it just is..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Bride

my bride my bride
she silvers the tide

my bride my bride
the heavens collide

my bride my bride
the silence inside

my bride my bride
i hide i hide i hide..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Set Sail

i set sail i set sail
i become the hail

i fall i fall 
on winters first kiss

i call i call
the crystal doll

to love to love
where is my dove..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystal 

i watch you watch your crystal ball
i watch you watch the mOOn

i watch you watch your crystal ball
i watch you watch your muse

i watch you watch your crystal ball
i watch you watch the lovers

i watch you watch your crystal ball
i watch you watch your wing..


----------



## Surreal Snake

True

the son and daughter
my true loves they be

with crystal curtains
i wash myself with them

silver son of saturn
dolphin daughter of thrace

i love them like no other
i give my cape with grace..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Waves

anaconda waves rush over us
i set my time for forever

the dolphins spill out of mother
to their wings~to their wings

the dolphin trippplets sing
they have tamed the spring

We go Dolphin there..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Alone

we are truly alone
the sounds of us stay hidden
our caves replace their faces
hidden gems are buried
the sonnets of self fly in darkened sky
the gryphon has no twin..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Plato's Cave Part.089

vonnegut sits on the mushroom
he winds up the nightshades
descartes and marx discuss eternity
beauvoir combs her mane

schopenhauer eats his schnitzel
cohen writes another sonnet
shakespeare eating cake
dali walks in

klimt plays with gold
chagall paints the saints
angelo having a nap
rodin sculptures the sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cohen

he scrapes the words from his plate
he remembers september
his witch was born with him
his muse shines his soul
she carries his cape on tuesdays

cohen opens up his books
his fishing hooks deep inside them
he prays to lazy days
he wants his oranges peeled
he flips his cape behind his head

cohen always listened
he sprays his page with poetry
he empties his mind of time
the poet picks up his pencil
leonard leans on the mOOn

the winter splinters his soul
he divides himself in pieces
he replaces his purple smell
the words spill on his cashmere
his silver tongues play with the sun

Poetry's first Pupil..


----------



## Lokkye

(Note: This is satirical and shouldn't be taken seriously)

For No One In Particular

Oh comely, I yearn for your tender caress
A goddess worthy of all the ardour in the world
A visage that transcends all definitions of beauty
You are perfection incarnate

A fervent desire exists within me
To remain with you in perpetuity
For with you I feel complete
And everything else is insubstantial

I am like a decrepit elephant
Searching for its daily sustenance of grass
But you make me healthy
And nourish my famished spirit

Oh comely, you are the subject of my doting
You have besot me with your pretty poison 
I am docile to your demands
Your beauty occupies my mind


----------



## Promethea

*I took the liberty of rewriting the fantastic shaker's Myrtle Beach Days.*

Myrtle beach days - we'll have some fun in the waves
Tonight I'll celebrate because I got a ten cent raise
Lets celebrate with a 24 pack like every night these days

This fifteen year old told me she wants me to take her virginity
I know I shouldn't because shes jail bait and thats not right
But I'm gonna end up going over there because her body is all tight
It don't get better than this, every day slaving for tourists
My co-workers are high school kids but these girls sure have perky tits

Everyone whos born here stays..
Cause I love them myrtle beach, love them myrtle beach days.

Everyone here is on a perpetual vacation
Twenty bucks and Seventy out to ease my frustration
Nine bucks an hour in to dish out hospitality
When I do the math there isn't much left for me

Rent ain't bad split between four room mates..
How I love them myrtle beach, love them myrtle beach days.

Yeah I had aspirations at some point, you know what I'm sayin'
But its hard to improve your situation when you have to play like I'm playin'
It's hard to resist that nightly call
Happy hour and an eight ball

I live my life in a haze..
But I feel those days, myrtle beach days, myrtle beach days.


----------



## Lycrester

Surreal Snake said:


> Poetry
> 
> It is not Words.
> The amalgamation of Loves beautiful thoughts.
> That...Is Poetry.


Right on,brother!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dark

she is on the dark side of lovely
she carries her cat to sunday
she opens the cats eye
she prays on mothers grave
the cat plays on today..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Leonard The Cohen(For:Lokkye)

he jingles his pieces of eight
the muse has moved his treasure chest
he opens it up and takes his words
sometime they are vampire birds

other times broken hens
who only see the end
time the ultimate treaure
cohen hangs onto his star

he sits like buddha
staring at the hours
he cradles his muse with love
she empties the skies for him

the muse keeps a lock box 
she hands the key to him
with silver eyes he opens the prize
the words spiral out intuition begins


----------



## Dark Raven

TalkShow
I don't like the sound of you
and you know.
Still you talk like crazy
as if I was Oprah
and YOU the honered guest.
No presents this time though
only hidden discomfort
Although not that hidden to you
Still I keep pretending
lest you stop this thing we do

Listening to your
ever growing concerns, worries
and all those same things
I can name forevermore.
Which are never truly different
than those of the day before.
But still you go on
and I listen
You spilling out Titanic 
on rerun.

And I sit as Dr. Phill and tell you
for the hundredth time:
It's a sinking ship.
Get off, or die.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vampire sonneT

the lemon is not enough
he raises from his grave
he looks in the mirror
he forgets there is nothing there
he has just missed the sunset
he crawls forth with hungry eyes
the skies darkened with lust
his beak does not speak
alone his only home
he hunts liquid eternity
he watches the children play
he leaves them alone today
but mother is near
he tastes her fear and consumes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Oh Goddess

oh goddess my love
oh goddess my love

show me your dove
show me your dove

empty my silence
empty my silence

she swims in the tides
she swims in the tides

spill into my insides
spill into my insides

she hides
she hides..

My Goddess My Bride..


----------



## Dark Raven

Lost
Of all the days I knew you
I could not help but see
The tears behind your laughter
The pebbles in your stream

And how I tried to understand
And how I tried to stay
There always was some wall of sorts
you built to block my way

How can it be you lost yourself
Forever left unfound
For you will not go looking
and the rest, you shut them out

Is this the way you want to be
Or is there still some chance
That I can walk your lonely road
and offer you my hand

To pull you up from way down there
The very best I can
Together rise from darkness
and walk these winding stairs

But when you don't want to be found
I will leave you where you are.

Alone and sad, but willing
I guess then that should be
But I will always know your sadness
I just can not unsee.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Marijke90 said:


> Lost
> Of all the days I knew you
> I could not help but see
> The tears behind your laughter
> The pebbles in your stream
> 
> And how I tried to understand
> And how I tried to stay
> There always was some wall of sorts
> you built to block my way
> 
> How can it be you lost yourself
> Forever left unfound
> For you will not go looking
> and the rest, you shut them out
> 
> Is this the way you want to be
> Or is there still some chance
> That I can walk your lonely road
> and offer you my hand
> 
> To pull you up from way down there
> The very best I can
> Together rise from darkness
> and walk these winding stairs
> 
> But when you don't want to be found
> I will leave you where you are.
> 
> Alone and sad, but willing
> I guess then that should be
> But I will always know your sadness
> I just can not unsee.


Gorgeous..


----------



## Dalien

Untitled (any #)
by Dale
23 Jan 2012

I see so much
I can't see
That I see
I can't see 
I know nothing


----------



## Dalien

Damn Spot
Dale
23 Jan 2012

Skitter scatter
What does it matter
Get out get out get out
Take it shake it break it
There isn't a patter of doubt
Take it rake it fake it 
Get by get by get by 
What does it matter
Skitter shatter


----------



## Dalien

Sisters
by Dale
23 Jan 2012

She stood
motionless
She watched as a good hand, fisted
Calm...go ahead
Her eyes slight, cleared
Moment
Her confusion...you want
She stood
quiet
She watched as a harsh rage, foiled
Her voice rose...shut up
Moment
Her shut up...shocked waves
She watched as a flash wave, surged
Calm...both shut up
Her eyes wide, glazed
Moment
Her insides screamed aloud...get out
She stood
turning her motionless quietly towards gone


----------



## Dalien

Marijke90 said:


> Lost
> Of all the days I knew you
> I could not help but see
> The tears behind your laughter
> The pebbles in your stream
> 
> And how I tried to understand
> And how I tried to stay
> There always was some wall of sorts
> you built to block my way
> 
> How can it be you lost yourself
> Forever left unfound
> For you will not go looking
> and the rest, you shut them out
> 
> Is this the way you want to be
> Or is there still some chance
> That I can walk your lonely road
> and offer you my hand
> 
> To pull you up from way down there
> The very best I can
> Together rise from darkness
> and walk these winding stairs
> 
> But when you don't want to be found
> I will leave you where you are.
> 
> Alone and sad, but willing
> I guess then that should be
> But I will always know your sadness
> I just can not unsee.


Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## SilverMoon

Dalien said:


> Untitled (any #)
> by Dale
> 23 Jan 2012
> 
> I see so much
> I can't see
> That I see
> I can't see
> I know nothing


awesome! I know what you mean there


----------



## Dalien

Cauterize Undercurrent
by Dale
23 Jan 2012

Tossed along the wind
so strong
Whispered undercurrents
can't stand 
arms spinning around 
flinging go away
stirring the empty ear
of its' hearing
whirring a maelstrom 
clutching ribs as if ribbons
flapping
a flattened chest
parched by throaty eyes
weeping
tearing seamless limbs
into shreds of endless raging
creeks swept along copper veins
twisting
flashing sweeps shifting
bubble fissure arcs
wielding rung out bitters tasteless
shocking waves
as if lightning centering
a vortex choking voice
deflecting
arms flailing like a tornado
tossing 
hands slapping a face fresh
sparking undercurrents
to toe feet into a raging storm
pushing
rolling frothing winds 
as if they were cauterizing
flapping ribbons burning


----------



## Surreal Snake

O O

the dolphins jump over the mOOn
the trippplets spill their silver
they rant and rave
they dont need to be saved

the trippple mOOns of jupiter
they fill my eyes with venus
i wait for my love
aphrodite plants her flower

she rides her flaming chariot
she calls my name again and again
to the velvet mOOn
she comes soon..


----------



## Waynetta180

Closed to the public
Not to open the doors
Rushes through society
Hitting all floors
Down pours the flowers
Withering all scores
Can't endure the 
loveless lack of self-esteem
The unforeseen mist 
of what it is "to be"
Taking a claustrophobic breath
i'll wither away to the west
In my shadow I will live
all alone and withered
and without rest
For I see what's lurking
beyond the corner
What's crying in the rain
It is no longer my shadow
but my grave


----------



## Surreal Snake

Plato's Cave Part.066

sartre argues with nietzsche
spinoza arm wrestles kant
hegel kisses marx
rand journals with anais

cohen toasts bukowski
sexton watches plath
bosch paints with dali
aristotle thinks with socrates

diogenes writes with shakespeare
atwood blinks at cohen
vonnegut punches wilde
plato he just laughs..


----------



## Waynetta180

Sorrow
Watching the blood drip from the rose
Is the darkness worth it?
All the voices...
all through the day
lingering words of the sacrilegious
I push my hand into the thorn
forcing the pain upon myself
The red rose is weeping
our tears combine
What is the meaning of living?
I feel trapped in this dark room
The light strangles me
Anxious at the thought of living
fearing what was done
...is to become
Life shines brightly around me
but it is dark in this cold room.

Pledge of the Sorrowful grave
Die in that sorrowful grave you built for yourself
No promise will live past tomorrow
The grey sky screams in laughter
Seek refuge in the unborn, undead
Who can you trust?
Unjust! Justified!
Unjust! Justified??
The dark water of the deep has you numbered
Will the sun shine tomorrow?
Feeling like a coward does you no good
Take the pledge and falter
The grieving crow feels no pain, 
no sympathy from its aching feathers
Scatter your ashes while you drown 
The sea of blood is waiting for its daily feed
Breathe! (breed)
While you go in agony,
your mind is numb
No feelings will ever occur
Was it worth it?
your death?
Your family's future bears no witness, no joy
Hoping that one day you would die
Was that your wish?,
Your fear?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fight Club

i want to go fight club on his face
i want to crush it 
i want to bite him to death
i want to enjoy my rage
i will..


----------



## Waynetta180

Hey thanks!  Nice to meet you Kevin. The name's Sarah. Hehe! Have you ever been to Ireland? You're part Irish?
Sorry I posted it here but I'm not allowed to reply to messages yet.:sad: I need to have posted 15 times, but I only posted 9. Well, 10 now:wink:


----------



## Waynetta180

Ah you should come over sometime! I have an uncle that lives in Vancouver, and he loves it there. Never been to anywhere but London myself  Didn't think much of it either. I like the quiet. I must sound like an aul one hehe (^0^) 

The site? Oh i really like it. I don't know anyone (near me) in 'real life' that's like me, so it's great to see that there are like minded people out there! I'm becoming addicted to it lately. Must post more often though. Oh and I'm glad I get to post some of my poems here. I don't show them to anyone otherwise


----------



## camus11

*O Moon Goddess*

O Moon Goddess
O Queen of Heaven
O Mother of Life
I entreat you
Beauteous of Worlds
Jewel of Love
Empress of Hearts
Protectress!
I bathe in the Light of your Crescent Moon
O Goddess.
I beg for your favor, for your love
O Goddess
O Queen of Night
Satiate me with your divine beauty
Enclose me with your sighs divine
Ensnare me with your passions
When your Moon is high, O queen
Please
Dance with me
The falling leaves shall be the records of your merriment
The gales a testament of your sweet laughter
The stars jealous witnesses to your sublime beauty!
My hand in yours trembles with delight
O queen, O my love!
Justice is your smile
Truth is your heart
Beauty is your passion, my Queen, your beautiful lust
In war, your hair flows behind you like a beauteous sail
Your beautiful lips curl as you make your kill
Your smile reflects the seductiveness of your murderous dance
Those who dare to stand against the Goddess deserve their fate
O my Queen, O my Goddess, hold me in your arms
O my Queen, O my Goddess, engulf me in your pure, beautiful lust
O my Queen, O my Goddess, take me away!
O my Queen, O my Goddess, they call you Whore
I call you Beautiful
I call you Glorious
I call you Wondrous
I call you Empress
I call you Goddess
Oh my Goddess!
I love you!
O, how I love you, O Goddess!
Take me with you to your Eternity
Fulfilled in your ecstatic embrace
O Great Queen, let me avenge you
O, Beautiful Dark Goddess!
My Dark Queen, my Beautiful Dark Queen
Bathe me in your beautiful lust, O Goddess!
Isis, Diana, Morrigan, Kerridwen, Aphrodite, Lilith, Astarte, Cybele, Inanna, Sophia, Ishtar, Freyja, Babalon, Tiamat, Ashtoreth, Aine, Hathor, Venus, Ba‘alat Gebal, Rhea, Rhiannon, Brigit, Arianrhod, Selene, Branwen
Whichever beautiful name you go by, I love you, O my Goddess!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Warm

the warm scented cloud gives off its spice
it absorbs her luscious fragrance
she charges by the valkyrie does sing
she has warmed her precious wings

the spring opens its arms to her
she glides by with an ancient cry
the gods have cut me loose
zeus i have seen the truth

the scars break free of her feathers
mighty wings swoon down on eternity
she looks up to fill her cup
the stars sway in the breeze

her rage has become tamed
the warmth consumes her fur
she shouts she shouts she shouts
my peace has been relieved

on rainbow days i crush my rings
i pull them from their chambers
the rubies cry in velvet sky
my tears have been released


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Enemy

the enemy of truth has sharpened her fangs
she dulls them on her ego
what says the mOOn to the rainbow
control youself!
i am the god of the sky
it is but me who tips my hat
the rainbow smiles her colorful smile
she ties her self to the sky
the mOOn reigns down on the sectarian mound
the rainbow then changes her smell


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nietzsche'

he wears his crown alone
his throne discarded by others
he scratches the sky with his wing
it rises by his side
the tribes tremble 
they look to each other for answers
nietzsche puts on his ring
he has found everything
himself..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i wonder why there is a sky
what about without..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sky

the sky creeps up on tuesday
it never is alone
planes flying
birds crying
if it could only see the stars
where are its eyes
it only shows itself
it does not reflect
my pet..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fist it

the night makes a fist
it sometimes crushes the stars
why does eternity turn up its nose
because it always exists
its ego overflows
the cyclops glow..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Remember

i remember november
the night i entered her center
i went deep inside her insides
we buried her scars that night
we peeled them like a petal
i planted my seed with greed
the birds and the bees..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Angels

the angels remember their fathers
with broken wings they ordered the spring
the night stayed within them
sometimes the enemy toyed with their joy
their shadows remember when they entered
they entered the beautiful truth
of youth..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fist

the angels fist the sky
they are tired of gliding
they have been broken
the humans take and take
for goodness sake..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

every word taken as literal
i use my crystal whip


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ka

throw your birds in the sky
let them free
set them loose
instead the noose is greased
here pretty pretty..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Strip

they strip me of my colour
they drain the rain from me
i want to know the glow
i break free of me
i enter my crystal bird
she is a broken dish
she flies with one eye
she died on a saturday
suicide cut her wrists..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Eminence

the sea shells sit
always together
waiting for touch


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Unicorn

i run my tongue
up the horn
i have licked creation


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dementia's Thought

insanity comes on slowly
a chocolate kiss..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

this thread full of suicide
so says the ghoul..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fight The Power

raging extendables
the power of the MAN
people crying
people dying
the concept of zero destroyed..


----------



## camus11

*Dead Can Dance*

Dead can dance
Allays the deep
Primordial figure
Of dark distant galaxies
Tables turn
Like chameleons
Into wine
Heroes die
Out of my eyes
My abyss
The dawn cometh!
There sits a star
Dwelling in obscurity
Painting film in space
Handling the waters
Glow in the night
Rocks move
Your canyon is gorged
Unto my throne
Of wonders
Imagine what it must be like
To forget who you were
And remember who you have not been
Across the placid gulf of your years
You die softly into the creases of my fears
Cuneiform castles riddle the landscape of my mind
Ethereal constructs give unto me the keys to reality
I dance with you
The snow is falling
Time spins
Arrows of perception strike my breast
And inflame my eyes
With divine infernal knowledge
I rise to the serpent
I kill it
I am reborn
I am pure
In my utopia
Fraught with despair
And obscene longing
From the darkest dregs of my yearning heart
I imitate the phenomenal
I slander the mundane
I scoff at the rich
I spurn the self-conceited artistes
I adore Lisa Gerrard
Politicians are philistines
Hitler's rage is rendered
Into pulp
As I lead the vengeance
Of the ocean
Against the Nazi continuum
I stand with Richard Wagner
Above the plains
Watching Parsifal
Compassionate fool
Attain the Holy Grail
Of which we are unworthy
The waves of infinity
Crash against the beaches of America
Government despises itself
Leaders pontificate uselessly
I battle Aleister Crowley's phantom
Towering above me
Hammering my mind with the New Aeon
Crowley is dead! For I have killed him
Whither will the Golden Dawn finally set?
It is for a time burdened by many years
When the Conquering Child finally dies
As was foretold
By the dead that dance.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Zen

we create our own zen
the silver stars sway in blackened sky
the ancients have created their own lakes
fate hides itself in its twin

the mountains of courage have leaked their own rivers
her breasts spill to the children
we take the water of life
we fill it with strife

where can my wicked love be
i wait in a place where there is no grace
i wait with my silence
my alliance with it never ends..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Iguana

the iguana prays by the ocean
he sticks out his tongues at the mOOn

he wonders why birds fly
why they crash in rivers

he eats another praying mantis
he licks the suns blister


----------



## Surreal Snake

Today

any other day
some will open their eye
others cry by fifth and main
always the pain..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Plato's Cave Part.009

che sits at the bar without hands
his enemies still own them
marx walks in
he disregards sin

lennon licks the sun
he waits for mccartney
hendrix plays with the stars
keith moon drunk as a loon

phil ochs picks up his acoustic
dylan there soon
mozart plays the piano
his cape wrapped around him

nietzsche sits with his dog
it never left his side
sartre eats his crepes with chocolate
those long paris nights..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Traitor

words skate away from their pens
the muse of hatred cannot write
it infects..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sit

compare yourself to silence
you think about that..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Beautiful


The Bouncing Moonbeam
The Jeweled Sandcastle
The ancient sea shell
the velvet Muse
I love you
I do..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sleep

i sleep with the butterflies corpse
the wings have been removed
she lays on her side
her eyes opened wide
the moth will sing..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anarchist's sonneT Part.007

gaedfgdfgdsfg
dsfgadfgdfgdeg
e67iue6jdghndghj
2345a
dh
tyjhdtukryulkfyl
rtyrtuyws54r6yike6tduk
ergae56q34hsadghsr
3a5yaethrsryjdsty
ewryaedghsdtryuijd5styi
ertgae56tq34563563456y74
3546ytq35y6q35yq435yu564
3q5yq345yq345yuq345yq435y
35ytq35yq354yq35yq345yq345yfu


----------



## Lycrester

The Body at Solomon's Creek
Gone is that which once gave breath to lungs now a fly's nest.
Laid far from home, the wind knows her business. 
Her unwanted affair with death,age,the buzzards.
They all eye her fondly. Much like my maker did.


----------



## Dalien

Lycrester said:


> The Body at Solomon's Creek
> Gone is that which once gave breath to lungs now a fly's nest.
> Laid far from home, the wind knows her business.
> Her unwanted affair with death,age,the buzzards.
> They all eye her fondly. Much like my maker did.


You, my dear, are one hell of a poet! Your poems take my breath away! I see, feel and breathe this poem!


----------



## intrasearching

And a need hath struck
For he denies it so
And with a cool, swift jolt
Humanity
And biology penetrate him
Dark, warm blood running
With a light “pit...pit”
Deep crimson spots

He only wishes to meet her
Still in the night
With a gentle brush
Light in the eyes

Or is it desire
For which he pines?
The faceless demon
Myriad manifestations

It is wrong
For a quiet man to want?
For a still being to venture outward?
Must one forgo all desire
And realize emptiness
And hide from turbulence?
Is that not
Skeletons in plainclothes;
A life not lived?
----------------------------
Thinking through some things. Might be utter shit.


----------



## Dalien

Neurasthenia said:


> And a need hath struck
> For he denies it so
> And with a cool, swift jolt
> Humanity
> And biology penetrate him
> Dark, warm blood running
> With a light “pit...pit”
> Deep crimson spots
> 
> He only wishes to meet her
> Still in the night
> With a gentle brush
> Light in the eyes
> 
> Or is it desire
> For which he pines?
> The faceless demon
> Myriad manifestations
> 
> It is wrong
> For a quiet man to want?
> For a still being to venture outward?
> Must one forgo all desire
> And realize emptiness
> And hide from turbulence?
> Is that not
> Skeletons in plainclothes;
> A life not lived?
> ----------------------------
> Thinking through some things. Might be utter shit.


No, man, not utter shit but utterly damn good!  "Skeletons in plainclothes"...one hell of a line!


----------



## Susanna

Practice in the good times and in the bad times

The physical
it must be
the only way
for me

Hard work
all my own
it does
not sure what down to the bone

The physical body
it craves the work
no replacement
the monkey mind smokes and jerks

The physical
keeps
the spiritual
alive


----------



## Sina

heartwarming poem @TogetherAgain
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Surreal Snake

'Anais'

the petals wave in the wind
she is trapped inside her flower
these prison walls
fragrance with silver lining
its perfume sulks with the sunset
the sunrise opens the flower wide
she escapes and hides
sweet anais i dig you up
and drink you down
your muse has told the truth..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shell

the sea shell spills 
out of the anaconda waves
he lays on the beach 
alone among the tide
he waits for his bride


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enneagram

arica school
they turn the intuition in you
there are no shotgun sonnets there
they spill the peace in your rivers
they block out the harpoon
peace comes at high noon
see you soon..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rebel

che talks with his angels
they tell him to go to bolivia
he fights for humanity
a noble man with a plan

he fights for what is right
he looks up to no one
he tried to do the right thing
they took his fucking hands..


----------



## snail

The Answered Prayer

There is always more to want,
always wanting even more than more
until the sum of having forms a hole
sucking up the ground where the
not-having grew.

There will always be the fear of lack,
ungetting or of never having gotten,
fears of nows and soons 
and
"maybe if I open my hand
everything will fall out again,"
uprooted treasure trees 
and all unsprouted seeds,
and songs my voice would shake to sing,
unmagical objects that clip our wings.

There will always be the flow of 
mine and never mine, 
and nevermind, 
was once, was not, 
is now, isn't now, 
will be, won't be,
and
having is the light revealing endless 
shadowed corners in the pits of every
flameless hell.

Having is the death of hope
because all hope is grown from holes
in empty hands that can't be filled.


----------



## Surreal Snake

1659

france
the man lays in his grave
the darkness complete
he feels the insects running on him
it takes him a moment to get his bearings
he realizes he is in his tomb
the long box offers no comfort
he screams again and again
he wakes up from his dream..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Clouds

silver lined clouds sway in velvet skies
the werewolves turn in them
the big male makes love to his bride
they hide they hide they hide
she screams again and again
his fangs full of blood
she takes chunks of him 
her talons dig deep 
he plants his seed
they cum under the sun..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Feelings

i put them in each chamber of my gun
i load the mOOn inside
i hide my sunshine in trippple time
the dolphins sometimes come out to play
i wish i may i wish i might
i wish i had no feelings to fight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Valentine

the muse commits suicide
she has kept her grief it hides
she has silvered her insides
the sunshine befriends nothing
love her first enemy
the sunshine bride has paid her dues
she has taken away her rose
the ancient mOOn has had her revenge
her great green tongue has taken her


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shakespeare's sonneT

the velvet rose lays on his bed
to love to love to love
he lays besides his petal
he watches her sleep
he shakes as he loves his bride
for silver hath entered his quiver
the dove lays asunder on satin sheets
the heavens collide in his bed
her love has entered his chambers
she fills his hearts with shine
his doorways open for her
the queen has walked in
he accepts her love as truth
her perfect pearls wrapped around him


----------



## Dalien

Fingertips
by Dale
1 Feb 2012

My fingertips dip palms
leaving impressions
swaying on the wind
running across my hands
My hands are pressing mind
leaving footprints deep
sweeping across my spirit
My spirit wings feathers
leaving tissue prints
rustling across my heart
My heartbeat dips my song
leaving impressions
slipping from fingertips
singing kissed by my muse


----------



## Dalien

That, That... She!
by Dale
1 Feb 2012

That woman, that girl, that child
She likes to toy with me
She likes to stray from me
She likes to close her eyes
She likes to shake her fist
She likes to laugh out loud
She likes to strike a pose
She likes to dig me up
She likes to stick out her tongue
She likes to bury me deep
She likes to smack my face
What she likes best of all...
That muse likes to run across the page...
anyway she pleases!


----------



## Dalien

A Story
by Dale
1 Feb 2012

Cheers, there my dear
Come pull up a chair
Better yet, pull up the floor
Tuck your feet under
Let's not speak of it
Watch our eyes for a spell
Tell me now, are things well
Shhh... hush
Our eyes are telling the story


----------



## Surreal Snake

Plato's Cave Part.063

rumi looks up at the crescent mOOn
rilke plays with its shadow
cohen sees it in the seaweed
nietzsche had thoughts of it

bukowski toasts the crescent mOOn
sexton blows a kiss
musgrave hides in its darkside
plath she just stares

poe bows to the crescent mOOn
dickinson writes her share
thoreau paints it by his lake
frost still lost in it


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kingdom

who has touched her kingdom
who has slayed her heart
his crown full of rust
what chance has he
the goddess has chosen her ruby
a broken sunflower with power
it sways in its own grave
the nearby grass has sipped all its water
but still she picks him..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Offer

i offer my hearts to the universe
i have sacrificed one
my beating body screams to the heavens
i wail on my hands and knees
i bark at the crescent mOOn
where is this love
where is my dove..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cyclops

the cyclops removes his eye
he is a freak
he speaks through his beak
always alone
never at home
the creature does not see stars
the creature a scar
a putrid monster 
no one comes near
he consumes his food alone
he rings his own bell
there is only hell..


----------



## Dalien

Silent Vision
by Dale
1 Feb 2012

A sad sad creature
sits and stares at my mirror
What can that be
that shows its' lines
I enter the room
lining that mirror
I turn and look back out
at a sad sad creature
That shows its' not mine
but, a silent vision
Not trying to enter 
the room of my mirror
For, it's merely the lining


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hide sonneT

hide
hide
hide
hide
hide
hide
hide
hide
hide
hide
hide
hide
hide
hide


----------



## Surreal Snake

Me

why cant it be she
they stay looking at my cooking
they request a new dish
a new wish
well i have to me 
see..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chrysanthemum

she sits in the bud
she kicks the petals hard
she sweats and fights
her fingernails torn
her muscles aching
why are you fighting 
the flower will open 
Goddess..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Warlock

he picks his herbs in the field
the graveyard best
he walks among the tombstones
the thrones
the rich have the glory granite
he looks for the ancient
he finds the oldest stones
he walks on top
he finds his thoughts
he picks what he needs
then he leaves..


----------



## SargeMaximus

_One Morning in Town.
_​
frail jester on the roof prophesying his rise to power as i walk by & he say 
“all who fall shall be picked up & be placed back in God’s pocket” & i say 
“i haven’t fallen i’ve always been here” “down there from where i see it” say the jester 
& the towns people raise their pitchforks & save the harvest for later/ 
they burn down the barn & jester he falls into the rubble 
while the fire spreads to the harvest— the towns people they cry 
“what has he done?” & smother the flames with the beggars & the lame & the widows who were in the loft— meanwhile the jester, he rides the billowing smoke & 
the towns people are left to rebuild if they don’t starve to death first.

strangest thing happened to me yesterday frank
& i know you don’t like procrastination so i’ll
give it to you straight: suzie’s car wouldn’t start
up so she asked me to give it a boost.
i tried for over an hour but it wouldn’t budge &
i gave up on it & suzie she said “try turning the
key” so it started for her. do you think she’s trying
to tell me something? at any rate i wont be able
to make it to our chess match with this recent 
back problem. maybe some other time.

following the clues,
-mud nam.


----------



## Audrey

I always wanted to be a dancer, as fluid as the ocean
To put good use to my metronome heart
But I was never content
Constantly changing my tempo
So I never developed this art 
Then there was a musician, who knew just the perfect tempo
I was set, and finally stayed
But one day he was gone
As were his songs
The metronome was smashed
And I was off-beat

I realized two things then...
I will never be a dancer
And I will never be like the ocean
Because when the shore pushes me away,
I won't return



I'm awful with rhymes so I don't bother. I also am awful with flow, in hopes that the metaphors make up for it. They don't, though.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Audrey said:


> I always wanted to be a dancer, as fluid as the ocean
> To put good use to my metronome heart
> But I was never content
> Constantly changing my tempo
> So I never developed this art
> Then there was a musician, who knew just the perfect tempo
> I was set, and finally stayed
> But one day he was gone
> As were his songs
> The metronome was smashed
> And I was off-beat
> 
> I realized two things then...
> I will never be a dancer
> And I will never be like the ocean
> Because when the shore pushes me away,
> I won't return
> 
> 
> 
> I'm awful with rhymes so I don't bother. I also am awful with flow, in hopes that the metaphors make up for it. They don't, though.


I think its Wonderful..


----------



## Audrey

Surreal Snake said:


> I think its Wonderful..


Well thank you very much. And thank you for starting the thread.


----------



## Susanna

Surreal Snake said:


> Chrysanthemum
> 
> she sits in the bud
> she kicks the petals hard
> she sweats and fights
> her fingernails torn
> her muscles aching
> why are you fighting
> the flower will open
> Goddess..


Yes good point why are any of us fighting? Very good thank you.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Metaphor

the headless metaphor stares
it works in trippple time
it has slayed itself
buried inside a clock
it does not reflect
it does not object
it just is..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mother K

mother was a serial killer
she slayed many souls
she had the curly kitten image
the monster always within

her icicle eyes cried on command
they melted others woes
the silver tears burned thru metal
only the chosen saw the holes

the cold blooded killer
a vicious faery with talons
her fangs dripped love
she crucified my dove

mother took out the garbage
packages full of souls
rusted and wrapped in their capes
mother lays in her grave..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wizard

I probably Hate You
Returned Treasure
Inverted Poems
I take My Revenge
Dead SunFlower Fields
I Destroy them All
Men and Women, Die with Them
My Lillies are Here
Beautiful and Dead
I Sleep beside their Corpses
Black Haired Druid Queen
The Apocalypse, has Begun
The Apocalypse, has Begun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sex

I am a serious Slut
Sycophant of Lust
I spy,my little Eye
You are Clitopatra
The Cock Queen
Beautiful,Bouncing,Fairy
Twiddle de Twiddle dum
I take the first Bite
Bleeding,our lips Lock
Your invisible Orgasm
Sprays into my Face
We metamorphosize into one


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cynthia


yes you are
i lick the cinnamon off your beautiful eyelids
I hold you like a blade of grass
gently
i make love to your essence
the real you
we float over each other for days
learning..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Clitopatra


you are my deep ocean pearl
the mOOns smile
ive never felt so satisfied not knowing
you give me all your gold
tarots crystal ball
you are my emotion


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lick

i fell from ulysses lock for you
i grew in the moors so you could roll on me
i licked the outline of your condensation
with my great green tongue


----------



## Surreal Snake

RoadKill

words
they are worshiped
meaningless like roadkill
i pick you up
you are more beautiful in death
the blood your makeup


----------



## SargeMaximus

And all at once, the doorbell knocks;
The crickets soar, 
And the elephant
Blooms;
All is well with the world.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Coveted sins 
Where do i begin?
Destiny and spring spent, heaven sent
Falling asleep, life is cheap 
I want to make amends 
Before its too late
Apologies fine let's just be friends
Take nothing for granted nothing is safe


----------



## Surreal Snake

Frida

frida kahlo lays across my thigh
she drips onto page one
her panther eyes ink the sunrise
a cape of good clit
her poetry nipples stab the skies
she paints her lust on me
as insects we prey on one another
maybe we would of been lovers
nothing is ever complete..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twilight

twilight believes in grace
i enter her layers and turn
she moves me like a page
trying to smell my scent
the twins of intuition 
with tails held high
the scorpions lock in battle
LoVe..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gargoyle 79

i unlock them all
i set them free
they hunt the Righteous
they fly past me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mayan Holocaust

the children smile
spanish ships of the line
goblins of melted gold
ancient art intombed in bricks
3000 Mayan Books
burnt in the apocalypse
astronomy math mythology
the concept of zero destroyed
the bible survives
alone..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kristobel

i have smelled your precious scent
the fired fragrance
she has splintered our love together
the curly pot of silver
the jewel encrusted cape 
fate has opened our eyes
she has trippple teared my fear
she has tamed the sunrise..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunset Blue

we shall swim the falling sunset
forever
we twirl towards it
the dolphins race by
they trippple the sky
we go dolphin there..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fall

from the crescent mOOns tear
i slip and slide
i have tasted her forbidden fruit
her angel eyes have crossed the skies
her feathers silver on her wings
her cape full of grace
from a secret place
where angels trip the seas


----------



## Surreal Snake

Flower

the flower becomes erect
her tongue sticks out at the mOOn
her petals ripen with colors
she is an apostle of the sun
she worships its face
with tongue in place..


----------



## Surreal Snake

LoVe

how i hate you right now
how you control me
i am a wounded animal
starving and dying
from LoVes fatal grip..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hera

on crooked watch she catches the eyes of snow
her lover sails from the heavens
with many eyes he watches her cries
they spill into each other with rage


----------



## Surreal Snake

Creature

creature do you love me
your long spaghetti legs beg
i offer you eternal strife
our northern winter of discontent
she gives me the keys to her palace
we will divide our truth
she takes me to her crystal ball


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cruel

she holds on to my tail
she will not let go
i take her to the ocean
the waves wash her away


----------



## Surreal Snake

My My

my love are you near
i have placed my crystal in the ocean
when will i see her wings in the seas
swooning down on me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Snow

the storm comes
we roll as waves together
our jewels have collided
we lock our souls as one
they separate nothing
we look at the monster
LoVe..


----------



## Dalien

Sun Song
by Dale
11 Feb 2012

Right there where
the sun doesn't
refuse to shine
breathes
a fragile force
that glides the waves
moving
as if wearing the tides
sliding
the quiet corners
of tender heart wings
flowing
exhaling
a hidden face
of a lively dance
never portraying a mask
soaring
as if the sun beats wings
displaying
rays of heart songs
like those of sea feathers
that breathe the sun
as it shines


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lair

she takes me to her lair
her crystal stains the wall
in tilted rivers we swim
the tributaries twist into her labyrinth
we come upon the twins
they sin with one another
in gemini time they shine
the pisces swim by on opposing sides
the goblin combs his hair
he watches us swim
hades trapdoor opens
we ride the waterfall


----------



## Promethea

i don't like this
i declined. a lunatic with no qualification and a dull blade
aren't you curious
well yes. but this is not the right way

you can dissect any beast into three parts
she said. and she showed me the incision scars on her body
what did they find
i asked. and she evaded, asking me again to lay under their knife

that is fine
i said. i don't need a scalpel to smell your cancer:
the stench of chronic uncertainty, jealousy, and inaction
so why did you becon me

tabby mirror mind needs a tiger guide
heart of glass is only half-full by the sacrificial blood of a goddess
and the bowel is just plain empty
yes you have all the signs
i said. its terminal.


----------



## prplchknz

why can't you be normal?
because i don't know
I try to look normal
but often fail

I asked myself the same question
a few days later
And my reply was
you can but it will take work
I don't want to be that kind of normal
what kind do you want to be?
I want to be normal normal
no more sickness
no more pills
to feel like a human for once
I just want to be free 

You know how to be free
she tells me,
yeah I know,
I reply
But slitting my throat is not the way I want it.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Starbright

i feel the stars have learned their place
they stay away from us
they see themselves as innocent
they look to one another
there are no faces
there are no egos
there is no pretty
they sit on blackened canvas
swaying with trillions of trippplets
beyond a sky with no why


----------



## Dalien

Marveling Stars
by Dale
11 Feb 2012

Why is the heart to hang
upon a star. I wonder. Isn't
the act of wonder an innocent.
Who made the rules, the 
hanging of the stars. I stare
in awe of an age old thought.
We live life through our years.
And we are guilty for it. I feel.
Why not hang our luggage 
on the stars. I wonder. Let the 
stars empty their unpretty 
beneath the strappings. If stars
are innocent, no, I say not.
Those stars are shining so
brightly they burn the eyes.
I wonder. Never the years
and baggage to lay claim.
I behold. To wonder life
anew as it unfolds. Thus,
stars marvel at our wonder.
I say. Staying in their place.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Emotion

emotion does not hide in a group
the singular finds itself
there is no borrowed time
the feelings wind up our wings
we watch them fly
like sunshine to a cave
massive waves of anaconda feelings
they prey on our thoughts
today..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Holy Diver

the holy diver goes deep
in crystal caves he searches
he dives for pieces of eight
he does not find any
he only finds fate
he loses his sight
he has lost his life


----------



## bubbleboy

Plates lie
Atop an unstable core
Though peace
Appears on the crust
Sometimes calamity 
Slips through the cracks
Shakes the surface
Shows you its true colors
So keep in mind
Not always is all as it seems


----------



## Surreal Snake

Who

the moonbeams sail in the wind
the reflection in her eyes
the sound of her goodbye
always why..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Butterfly

i sink into her butterfly
her pearls wrapped around me
we fly the nights sky
we look down upon our thrones
our crowns locked together
forever..


----------



## Dalien

Pain and Rain
by Dale
18 Feb 2012

She beats her faded
wings full of
pain to wash
away her fears
They float slowly down
her belly full
of empty air
caught with rain
The rain reaches flight
with fighting breath
pain and rain join
filled empty
Faded wings couldn't
see there was a 
lovely place to land
She kept falling

falling

falling 

and falling


----------



## Dalien

Wings
by Dale
18 Feb 2012

How do I write to my love
it is so
My love is a peace so
deep inside
It softly wings its' cry
across the sky
In faint whispers stirring
a restfullness
Settling the emotions
Feelings take flight
of their own
Warmth softens the air
filling a breeze
As they wing the nights and days,
my love


----------



## Dalien

Quiet Corners
by Dale
18 Feb 2012

I feel the quiet corners
kiss my eyes
touching
the night as it breathes
deeply
warming
senses gather
as if caught in a bubble
floating
surrounding
like a chest beating
a dance so strong
the ears go quiet
tasting
music of night
like a song dying
to be sung
sways
playing
the moment our eyes
locked
kissing
the quiet corners 
of our minds
together forever


----------



## cityofcircuits

Gilded Woods
On prescribed nights he’d awake from his awkward sleep
To find himself trying his clothes on, out his room and on down his stairs, and as his own burglar
Entering the foyer, he catches the gleam from the corner light post on the window panes beside the door
After his weary eyes birth their focus anew, he attends to his boots, draws laces tight, and grabs his flashlight
With his first steps out the door, he begins his search forever more
Without delay, curiousity murmurs in his ear, and as he’s listening the path is ever clear
He will travel to his gilded woods to search for that which he thought lost long ago, what he lost exactly he does not know
Although memory has failed him, desire will not
Now for sometime has he traveled through the land to reach his endeavor, clever he’s been, for though it is night, he must stay out of sight, lest some mercurial figure would have him for dinner
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

the shimmer was faint
you could still make out the shapes
gaze as you may, to peer into the new
there was less to understand, now there were clues

light itself carving statues
moving maps without places to go to
looking up, I see how they travel
translating movement, the stars unravel

once wrapped up, awaiting gifts for an expectant day
have become undone, waking up to take its place


the signal is clear, hear the transmissions?
Send and receive, my heart a desperate thief
In a second, the world beckons
Bends and shakes with each footstep
The wanting takes what it can get

Adrift in a sea of colors
This place is a garden, we are the authors
On top of the water, laying on waves
Don’t worry about drowning, you’ll get what you gave
-------------------------------------------------------------------
(about an older brother's drug addiction)

Pins
In my skin
Abdomen
Rush in

Sweat
Tracing steps
Misplaced bets
Threats

A race
A taste
Open gates
Fate

Shiver
Quicken
Chased thrills
Kills

Now reap
Sleep
What will it be?
-------------------------------------------------------

No escape 
For what the fowl beasts would feast upon
Opulent night! Hide your subjects well
Cloak all those seeking release until dawn
Cancerous creatures roam this wild free
Through the green golden hued blood soaked streams
Staining their rusting crooked iron teeth
Red
Gorging on all that’s fair
Pungent scents of death now reign
Where once their glory stood
What is left? For now their protectors came


----------



## bubbleboy

The ants go about their business
Doing this and that
That and this
But to be quite honest
It all looks the same to me
Such a silly existence
And so I extinguish the colony
With a stomp of the foot
An instant after
Forgetting it was ever there


----------



## Dalien

Imploring Silence
by Dale
19 Feb 2012

Out of the quiet silence
an entity stirred
imploring
as if mist dressing bosom
while bold fingers strip
pulling
a nail upon hearts' depth
beckoning
as if raising a sleeping force
like a naked tear
standing
silently inhaling as it exhales
like a drawer of the chest
breathing
clears like a child
sweetly the silence blooms
shaking
waking essense
like the sound of tissue 
unwrapping
a dressage shrouded by mist
petals love complete
permeating
quiet warms the silence 
like a heart breathing strongly 
knowing
that it is home


----------



## Dalien

Riverbank
by Dale
19 Feb 2012

Slide beside the river bank
dragging the mud with your toes
the sound of your own squishing
feeds the splash of the water
as you slide amongst the rocks
crashing face up with the sun 
the lazy river washing
away harsh reality
moments handing sweet release 
prepares for the roar of the day
as you slide over waterfall
diving with crash all around
the water below parts way
the lazy river accepts
bending your body half
floating you down once again
into the side of a bank
hands dragging the mud pulling
as your toes squish with the sound
of your heart thumping your chest
with your eyes staring the sun
lips tremble that felt like life!


----------



## Dalien

Warring Battle
by Dale
20 Feb 2012

Battle lines are drawn
switchbacks defend the glint
of swords slicing thickening air
Up the hunchback mountain
they stumble and stagger
lunging catches their feet
Into retreat leather souls wear
their armour rimmed shields
as the heated battle rages on
With a warring cry dying
into a mountain wall thick
a foothold lets their guard rest
The glint of their steel reflects
the fierce protecting power
striking lightening illuminates
The glare rising from the earth
flashing up hunchback spines
guts deeper than inflicted upon
Warring wears a blade protecting
the weary footed battling protectors
cloaking each others rimmed shields
They defended the honor of their enemy
from both sides of the the battle lines
lunging feet catching their stumbling
protection forces striking lightening


----------



## Dalien

Hunchback Mountains
by Dale
20 Feb 2012

The hunchback mountains reach the sky
Steeply inclined pitted deeply 
Iscicles weeping glide with grace
Thirsting pits quenches battle footholds
Deeply fading their impressions
Another ground passions the deep night
They stumble majestic mountains 
Footsteps unite winging relief
Standing strong hunchbacks carried life


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crucify

they crucify the werewolf
upside down
but his crown stays on
fuck you..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blood

the blood drips off the feather
she opens her mouth to claim the prize
she licks her lips with her twin tongues
the sun is long gone
the music is over
the clover dead in the fields
the people all face east
they look at the beast
its all they have ever wanted..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck Off sonneT

fuck off
fuck off
fuck off
fuck off
fuck off
fuck off
fuck off
fuck off
fuck off
fuck off
fuck off
fuck off
fuck off
fuck off


----------



## Surreal Snake

Maggot Meat

the maggots fangs are stained from the blood
the bodies float from the great flood
the river will make soup with your bones
the eyeballs bob up and down
they only see dead crowns
anarchy all around
i wake up beside the corpse
finally something real


----------



## Surreal Snake

One

one group hunt
they act like they are one
hey look the sun
they all say it at one


----------



## Surreal Snake

Junk

it slays the purple virgin
she has looked for her love
she has found it
she looks up
hey its the harpoon mOOn
her fangs drip blood
her talons trip her fight
the will is gone
she slams the spunk
shit marble miss


----------



## Surreal Snake

Complain

they complain once again
this is not right
we the righteous
they censor the wicked
they open their books at page one
they all speak at the same time
the redundant read
the redundant read
we the wounded
let us bleed


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rage

the rage hides in the cage
it cannot scream or be seen
it wails and barks at the crescent mOOn
i get down on my knees and bleed
i scream my dream
there is no team
there is only me
compare yourself to silence
you think about that
we the poets
we only have alone..


----------



## Dalien

No War Here
by Dale
20 Feb 2012

Again I deplore 
Isn't that usual
Tapping toes in steady rythmn

There it goes once more
Rage of misunderstanding
The poets' despair

I don't fear for this raging
Patience is tested
Not a soul was asked

Again I listen
To knees jerking a slamming
Oh the fame of it 

Think what is a thought
That rage is not right
There isn't a warring rage here


----------



## Surreal Snake

'LoVe'

love sits in the corner
everyone looks for it
she does her nails
bored to death
we search for that


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silver Yea

the silver chastity belt he puts on her
she looks at her new love
how cold he is
how old he is
his touch is cruel
he has no tongue


----------



## Dalien

Felt What I Feel
by Dale
20 Feb 2012

Naw, don't paint no nails
Nor, paint up my face
Just as plain as can be
It doesn't really matter
Love from boredom
What a thought
Would've been long gone
Long time before
No, I hang in this place
Just for all the fun
Listening to the rage, yeah
Take this and take that
Yes, there was running
Yes, there was hiding
Yes, there was disappearing
Always coming here
Always standing
Always an acrobat
Just trying to survive 
Everyday life
You know gotta have coffee
and those damn cigarettes
Meanwhile,
I've always felt what I feel
no matter how I dealt with it


----------



## Davidicus

bubble
got a bubble in my throat
seething and pulsing
a volcano always on the verge of eruption
and what is under the surface 
will fly out in a beautiful stream
of tears and blood

got a bubble of blue
welling down in my gut
and its been growing for so long
everyday i wonder when it will be gone
i look for distractions
and ways to ignore it
but at the end of the day its still there
like a faithful dog


----------



## Surreal Snake

Apple

the children work twenty hours a day
there is no play
there is no school
no apples to eat
there is one rule
they crush their seeds for greed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blood Diamonds

the queen wears her crown of shame
the diamonds hardened blood of the damned
they dig and die
for king and country
they look up at the sky
what sky
they die in the mines
royalty drills a hole through their star


----------



## Surreal Snake

Two

two women french kiss under the crescent mOOn
their tongues have reached each other
this love of theirs
they do deserve
she passes the key to her
she accepts with open mouth
anais turns in her bud..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The MonsTer

the cyclops loads his layers of fear
he opens hades trapdoor
eternity rushes in
he misses it by an inch
he looks to another direction
himself


----------



## Surreal Snake

Paradise

paradise flies overhead
it looks down on me
with feathers made from the night
she swoons on by
i watch her sail away
goodbye..


----------



## Dalien

Fluid
by Dale
21 Feb 2012

My head shakes back and forth
Should hear that noise
All is silent
Dazed falls the page
An angel rises 
I swear she could be a phoenix
No that isn't quite right
Something settles between
Smoothly calm silences
Wrapping the chambers
My heart doesn't shake
Peace fluidly flows the pages


----------



## Dalien

Boots
by Dale
21 Feb 2012

Pick up my worn boots
Dig out of the trenches
Gather my senses
Oh, yeah, there is a brain
Emotions they don't ever rest
Well, maybe, on a whimful page
How is going to find its' clues
Feelings slow down the spinning
Hummingbird hovers before my eyes
Peace sign inhales exhales
Sentence is life my love
Brain says hey boots work it on out


----------



## cityofcircuits

Quitter 
Bites nails,paces
Of all the liar's places
The lover's dens
Heaven sent
Hard to forget this shrine 
destroyed , yet divine
Here to kneel and praise
Worship 
Those were the days


----------



## Davidicus

Fifty Cents

well i walked thru downtown today
saw some folks camping out on 3rd
trash strewn as they always do
put a bad taste in my mouth
so about a minute later
two females approach me
one overweight and middle aged,
the other maybe 20
and cute in some far off way
they said,
"sir could you spare some change?
you see, we are locked out of our car.."
the young girl looks at me and laughs,
says "i'm from seattle"
i lied to them and quietly mumbled "i don't have any change."
they seemed embarrased and walked on
immediately after i remembered the change jingling in my pocket
and a rush of guilt swept over me
they didn't seem like the type of folks
to be begging on the street
when did i become such an asshole?
funny thing was, just before that encounter
i remember being irritated by the clinking sound
of the change in my pocket
like it wanted me to give it away
oh well. it was only fifty cents.


----------



## Dalien

Music
by Dale
22 Feb 2012

On a smooth wooden chair
In the center of a room
Inhaled the air settles
A feather wears solitude
A window stands open
Outside wears a calm
A breeze doesn't hear
A whisper close to edge
Hovering by the sash
Silence wears a curtain
As music a feather ruffles


----------



## Surreal Snake

~Words~

words do not have borders
words do not have tribes
words do not worship the gods
words you can slap them on a frog
words you can drown them in a bog
words do not need an ego
words do have song
words dont need to be understood
words can cut like a knife
words sling their slang
words are life..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Darkness

the darkness stood still and looked at me
then he went on his knees
all around without sound
the shooting star travels inside his borders
he rips through his soul
but he never howls
with silver eyes he kisses me goodbye
he puts on his cape and escapes
i saw the darkness disappear inside my tear
he drips into the gallows of me


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Shadow

the shadow of madness has touched my wing
my soul does not escape its fate
i devour the insanity 
i soak up its fragrance
i lick its precious star
i am touched by its perfume
my layers of fear continue to eat
madness looks in my eyes
my sky continues to cry
the rain flows down
my crown of madness 
i am complete..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Weeping Willow

the willows hair blows in the wind
her arms untie her soul
she blows she blows
she waves to us all
her tears fall off of her branches
her icicle eyes continually cry
why..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kundalini Black Mamba

the surreal climbs up my spine
in snake time it stars to unwind
it attaches its mind to mine
i let loose my juices moving freely
he has mined my mind
i start to crawl inside his hyde
he is the wounded trippplet of my twin
begin..


----------



## skycloud86

The rorschach test of a chemical spill
On the worn out carpet of the room
A dark shadow in the dusty corner
Where the walls do not have ears
A condensed window in the wall
A broken glass on the sofa arm
Some broken radio record playing
Breaks the silence with an old age song
The fly that crawls along the plastic flower
Seeks nothing in return


----------



## Surreal Snake

Weep

the weeping powers of pain
it clinches its teeth in me
what of right
what of fair
there is nothing righteous about me
i only know pain
my veins go insane from pain
hey you pain
please stay


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Roadkill

the roadkill lays on its side
it never had a bride
it never had pride
only this tear in its hyde


----------



## Surreal Snake

We

we the wounded
we hide under the stars
we bury ourselves in others
the group
the soup
i catch my breath
my pet..


----------



## Dalien

Nodding Star
by Dale
23 Feb 2012

Sitting on a carpet of grass
Legs straight toes pointing
Watching stars sail the skies
The days chased the nights
As if a pair of hands
A few stark stars shined glare
Fingers flew up warding off blind
Seasons reigned as they tend to be
A glimsp of a different star
Nodding his shine
A pair of wings fluttered spine
Must had been day dreaming
There was no sound
But of marching time
Still sitting on that patch of grass
Looking straight ahead
The feet were no longer
Legs pulled up by the spine
Leaning against a tree
Hugging her knees
She waits for that nodding star
No longer day dreaming
No longer looking up at the skies


----------



## 7rr7s

Forever. 
By Blue.
June 2009.

I look at you
Like it's the only certainty
In this life
Like days on a calendar,
Sand through the glass.
All we have is this moment
All we have is today.
And I want to be
Forever knowing
What it is to live,
And to die
In the eternity of every moment.


----------



## Dalien

Quill
by Dale
23 Feb 2012

Plain as she is sits
Well, what do you know
Her name is not Jane
She dips her quill in ink drops
That poor quill is attached
To her wing
This could be a bother
As it wears down
She pulls out another
Magic is on her side
A little lady muse sings
A spell on plain not Jane
For every poem written
Another quill is formed


----------



## Sina

Dalien said:


> Quill
> by Dale
> 23 Feb 2012
> 
> Plain as she is sits
> Well, what do you know
> Her name is not Jane
> She dips her quill in ink drops
> That poor quill is attached
> To her wing
> This could be a bother
> As it wears down
> She pulls out another
> Magic is on her side
> A little lady muse sings
> A spell on plain not Jane
> For every poem written
> Another quill is formed


this is gorgeous


----------



## koalaroo

_I wrote this when I was ... 16 or 17, I believe. My grandmom died in early November, quite suddenly. She's been gone about 10 years. It isn't the best of poems, but yes the last line is "the words I should have said" mentioned in the first stanza._

"Blue Casket"

Grandmom, I miss you.
I'm sorry I did not say
the words I should have said
last I spoke with you.
Last time I said it was August.

Now you've passed on
as you would have liked.
Flowers and loved ones all around,
with you in the casket of your eyes' hue.
But I cannot look.

This front pew was clean when we sat,
but now it's spotted in a hailstorm of tissues.
"Amazing grace, how sweet the sound ..."
I can hardly sing through overwhelming guilt.
Grace sweet, the song bitter.

We have gathered now at your gravesite,
the last pastor speaks the last words.
The crowd chokes out Psalm 23,
and then departs as your blue casket is lowered.
Grandmom, I love you.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Pebble

the pebble sits in the ocean
trillions of them
it is not even a thought
unknown and alone
our planet among the universe
we are one of trillions
one particle of our universes horn
billions of universes
trillions of planets
the planets are all unique
they survive side by side
they survive without sunshine
they all have a place
with grace..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Plato's Cave Part.044

Heidegger has found existence
he cuts out his piece of sky
he puts it in his pocket
there are no more whys

Hegel has found his idealism
he removes it from the self
negative and positive
no longer need to be fed

Kant has found his morality
he has raised his rationalism
he makes a new empire
he puts on his metaphysical cape

Simone de Beauvoir 
she finds her own wings
she removes Sartre from her feathers
she flies to the heavens alone

Ayn Rand
her contradictions do not exist
with a twist of her mind
she becomes her crystal doll

Nietzsche has found the entrance
Plato invites him in
he looks at all the others
and says"Begin"..


----------



## Promethea

keema matar

Oil – 2 Tbsp
Bay Leaf – 1
Cinnamon Stick – 1 inch piece
Black Cardamom – 1
Green Cardamom – 2
Whole Cloves – 2
Onion – 1 large, finely chopped
Ginger – 2 tsp, minced
Garlic – 2 tsp, minced
Green Chilies – to taste, finely chopped
Turmeric Powder – 1/2 tsp
Red Chili Powder – to taste
Salt – to taste
Coriander Powder – 2 tsp
Cumin Powder – 1 tsp
Tomatoes – 2 large, pureed
Ground (Minced) Meat – 1 pound, any variety
Frozen Green Peas – 1/2 cup
Garam Masala – 1/2 tsp
Water – 1/2 cup or little more
Cilantro – finely chopped for garnishing


----------



## Surreal Snake

Promethea said:


> keema matar
> 
> Oil – 2 Tbsp
> Bay Leaf – 1
> Cinnamon Stick – 1 inch piece
> Black Cardamom – 1
> Green Cardamom – 2
> Whole Cloves – 2
> Onion – 1 large, finely chopped
> Ginger – 2 tsp, minced
> Garlic – 2 tsp, minced
> Green Chilies – to taste, finely chopped
> Turmeric Powder – 1/2 tsp
> Red Chili Powder – to taste
> Salt – to taste
> Coriander Powder – 2 tsp
> Cumin Powder – 1 tsp
> Tomatoes – 2 large, pureed
> Ground (Minced) Meat – 1 pound, any variety
> Frozen Green Peas – 1/2 cup
> Garam Masala – 1/2 tsp
> Water – 1/2 cup or little more
> Cilantro – finely chopped for garnishing


Brilliant!So bloody original


----------



## Surreal Snake

"The Goddess"

she wears her throne on saturdays
her crown brought to her by the angels
the faerys there too
they bathe her in perfume
they fan her with their feathers
they bring her goblets of peace
she drinks it down
without a sound
she rides in her purple chariot
the unicorns pull her through the heavens
the clouds shout out loud
the goddess is coming~the goddess is coming
they make sure the rain stays away
then they continue to play
she travels near and far
she is always the star
her wings sing in the wind
she begins again there is no end
for her..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Amulet

she opens the silver amulet
the stars come out
the planets shoot to the heavens
the sky appears 
the clouds explode
the rain begins to fall
the oceans awaken
the rivers collide
the trees rise up
she has created her own paradise
the witches laugh..


----------



## Susanna

At one
Most people only feel it during great duress
makes sense then
I felt it once after practice

and once at work with the fifth grade bully
I will find a way
to find it in life more fully

the morning brings such profundity
the day drags me to a fro
the evening is exhausted without clarity

writing is done in the morning best
when life is new
and the body refreshed


----------



## Susanna

3 farts
that great story of the teacher
and the student
the letter reads he is enlightened creature

the teacher replies fart, fart, fart
the students travels far to reach his master
to ask why must he fart

the teacher replies
enlightened? he lies
if three farts are such a surprise


----------



## Dalien

Wing Brush
by Dale
24 Feb 2012

On tip toes, she greets her face
She flits about with a brush
Wrinkles blend with her wings
Crow's feet hold their hands
Age feathers like a kiss
Eyes dancing with merriment
Grace bows without a quill
Silence quakes with mirth
As she lays down her hair
With the words of her brush


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i would love to hear their side
poor you as usual..


----------



## Susanna

So
What we have here is a situation
of three farts


----------



## Surreal Snake

Plato's Cave Part.067

hendrix picks up his axe
he points it at the sun
the marshalls go to ten
the cave shakes and quakes

morrison lays on the king snake
they crawl in the corner together
jim rides the whip
they are on a trip

cream in the caves white room
they look at the crystal walls
clapton licks the werewolfs back
he runs as eternity howls

joplin sits with bobby mcgee
they go to a private room
they talk of the south
the swamps at night

they all go back to the entrance
plato says to plug in
they play to the universe
the bats begin to sing..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Susanna said:


> So
> What we have here is a situation
> of three farts


Three old farts Sus?Hheheheh


----------



## Surreal Snake

Jim Morrison

beautiful as one trillion diamond encrusted stars
he crawls inside his cape
he finds his soft parade
he opened up his eyes
jim saw the nights sky
he rammed his horn through it
the night screams
morrison paints his easel of sorcery
the bats fly in a morrison sky
the werewolf plays in his grave
today..


----------



## Surreal Snake

jim talks to the lord
his lord god he petitions
he opens his bible to page one
he wants to taste the sun
but he can only find the mOOn
but she gives him her cape
he softly lays down upon it
forever
the lizard king sings at heavens gate
his fate decided by the gods
jim plays his last song
in his soft parade


----------



## Dalien

Ponytail
by Dale
25 Feb 2012

Aging accepts wearing grace
Glorious kissed by feathers
Defiance of old is clumsy
Daggers fall as if scarred
The rest of brushed hair 
Sweeps up a ponytail
Galloping a canter smiles
Mane wears the reigns of peace


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trillion

one trillion moments of sadness
one trillion ride the unicorns horn
one trillion cursed universes
one trillion thoughts in my head
one trillion lives in death
one trillion seconds of sex
one trillion sandboxes in space
one trillion werewolves with diamond
one trillion fingers pointed 
one trillion brides of the genocide
one trillion species of me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sandbox

i play in my sandbox alone
i have lost my friend
he now becomes a star
he floats above hades
looking down on me
tell me the truth
one trillion endings begin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Daydreaming

the goddess daydreams
she opens up her chariot
she sets sail for forever
the unicorns bow to her power
they knee when they see her
they carry her life
she is a diamond encrusted jewel
she floats beyond the heavens
the court jester offers his services for free


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Map

the veins line the map
death is one thousand miles north
i get my compass
i set sail..


----------



## SargeMaximus

_Death is a Catchy Tune.
_​
Within the beams 
Of the last bit of sunlight 
Stands my future self. I can see he 
Is 
There, 
I am shamed by those who fear his seduction; 
The ramp of his prosperity.

The masses are running. Yes, 
Running behind their excuses or sorrow. 

That last bit of light is within reach, 
And I stand to mimic my reflection/projection.

The last breaths send beeps to that monitor, 
And he lays there as a memory, 
Rather than a man. 

They cry as though he’s been lost.

Within the void, 
There is naught but I. Feel 
With me 
As my soul grows, 
Getting high on the fear of others. Yes, 
Their fear is my pursuit; my triumph. That 
Which retires others, is what I live for. I am the being. 
Being alive. 
There are no rooms, 
Only doors.


----------



## Sina

reading is sex
with loud whispers of
abandon licking the
vast expanse of mind
fondling the black of
his magnificent body
as taut as a book's
valiant spine holding
together pages of gasping
passion bleeding erotic
fury along the curvature
of my right breast scarred
with envy and the erect
nipple skilled as a quill
writing his destiny in onyx
crisp letters upon the glistening
surface of his heaving chest
the force of orgasm flipping
my book wide open longing
for his diamond hardness
to enter the annals of my
moist history again for
these lusty eyes of mine
 reading is sex


----------



## Surreal Snake

Signify

he trolls like a marble
signifying nothing
he steps onto page one
then the sun takes him away
a little too young for fun
the troll loses his cape
they will take away his grapes
the lost seeds inside a pomegranate


----------



## Surreal Snake

Exception

exception is the rule
the fools always allowed to play
the stardust comes down on some clown
then they disappear
their life becomes complete
trick or treat


----------



## Surreal Snake

Slush

the frozen silver takes his life
he hits it in the marrow
he tries to control the star
but it has its say
he thinks of his childhood
the bully with the spear
a moment in time watches the tragedy
he is placed in cyclops palm


----------



## Surreal Snake

Told

shes been told
she tells her to stay away
so she listens
she has lost her power
she sews sadness inside her seed
it is complete


----------



## Surreal Snake

Plato's Cave(Orgy)

zeus takes hera from behind
he spills his sunshine into her
the vampire lays on the couch
sucking silver from aphrodite

the philosophers read and discuss much
but all they hear is screams
passion walks in wearing her cape of good clit
the cyclops takes a peak

he opens hades trapdoor
he comes inside the cave and rages
he only wanted a little fun
he pulls out his gun

the artists hide in room number two
they dont know what to do
they join in the orgy
they pick up their brushes and play

the gods always get their way some say
they let loose their curly juices
they spray~they spray~they spray
today..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Boss said:


> reading is sex
> with loud whispers of
> abandon licking the
> vast expanse of mind
> fondling the black of
> his magnificent body
> as taut as a book's
> valiant spine holding
> together pages of gasping
> passion bleeding erotic
> fury along the curvature
> of my right breast scarred
> with envy and the erect
> nipple skilled as a quill
> writing his destiny in onyx
> crisp letters upon the glistening
> surface of his heaving chest
> the force of orgasm flipping
> my book wide open longing
> for his diamond hardness
> to enter the annals of my
> moist history again for
> these lusty eyes of mine
> reading is sex


Awesome Haze..(Boss)


----------



## Sina

always Haze for you Kev


----------



## Surreal Snake

Latch

i latch onto the vampires fangs
i lick her daggers
i suck her dry
i close my eyes and drain creation
my lips crack on her seed
like a baby on a nipple i sky
i drain her of her pain
i end her life
her strife
mmmm like cookies and milk


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cape

the black hair she wears as her cape
the wavy gravy blackness complete
the moonshine stains her hair
the moons moths become entangled 
their broken wings left behind
the willow trees hair blows in the wind
her broken branches reach out to her
a trillion black swords hang from her head
her cape has frightened the werewolves
they hide in the moonscape of her mind
divine..


----------



## Dalien

Music (ii)
by Dale
29 Feb 2012

Warming the divides
Wings breeze wispy fingers
Curtains of silence rustles
Wool blends with satin
Uncloaking the cotton
Eyes mingle with time
Eternity without glasses
Moments etching touch
The window stays open
Feathers ruffle music


----------



## Dalien

Lunar Moth
by Dale
29 Feb 2012

Howl like a lunatic
Only one hears
A lunar moth caught
in the day light
Dying to fly
She figured out that anytime 
was the best time
She finally flew


----------



## Surreal Snake

Socrates Haiku

he opens his own lock
he mines his mind
he listens to silence


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gate

they would gate the fucking night if they could
the monsters would eat my puke
big brother sits in his star ship
eating his curds and whey
we already face east
the beasts of us lay down
no touch
the individuals die their own way
have a nice day..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Solitude

solitude is such a sexy slut
compare yourself to silence
you think about that
my alliance with silence
will never end
the crescent moon bends her wing
that bitch is alone
no fucky fucky


----------



## Surreal Snake

Angelic

i guard the angels wing
i break off his beak as he tries to speak with her
now he can lick his own puddle of puss
the angel takes him gently by the neck
SNAP


----------



## Surreal Snake

Make

they made a great movie
a classic
people weep as they leave
but wait
here comes part two
it kinda ruins the first
part three and another tear
of pain
part four is pathetic
you end up hating the"series"
you fuck
greed plants its seed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yuuuuuuuup

the angels have always been killers
the people take and take and take
i wouldnt ask for too much
how about giving for once


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wine

the wine glasses lined up with blood
you have just tasted the revolution
the french crepes drip off your soul
the duck well it had rights
the right to be eaten on sight
i cage the night and dare it to fight
christ im goona win tonight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

this will be a Poem
i posted its ghost


----------



## Dalien

Shadow Draw
by Dale
1 Mar 2012

There..
Over there, the fingers wag
No name of the shadows
Two walls greet forming
A line drags on
Stays put the middle
Shift a miniscule moment
A ripple of silence
Engages rules wrought
Penciling in shadings
Spreads darkness grey
Fading inbetween light
Shadows draw their name


----------



## Dalien

Rehat
by Dale
1 Mar 2012

She drops her hat
Head tilting
There, that will do
Soft air glides
Door kisses frame
Pavement greets her toes
A little tingle
Rushes lush green fingers
Singing the earth
Adventure dances her hat


----------



## Dalien

Kiss Haiku
by Dale
1 Mar 2012

Kisses are given
No glass bottle for return
Demands not given

Kiss given freely
Greets feet hands and eyes
Wrapping hugs warming spirit

Haiku kisses you
Feelings make no demands
Only the emotion sent there


----------



## Surreal Snake

Unzip

i start at the bottom
i unzip her skin
i do the holy roller thing
i unzip and then open
i open her real wide
i go for a ride inside


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tigress

i like to watch her tiger stripped skin
she moves like a cat
she hides it all inside
i like her borg attitude
selective feeling for the damned


----------



## Surreal Snake

S

a black mamba sonnet of sex
he unwinds in killer time
he licks eternities hole
he trippple tongues on the run
how about some soul?


----------



## Promethea

no point in saying whats true because it takes two
and you can't hear it
when all you see is a gypsy and a fool
there's nothing of hers too difficult to omit

they grew solid roots under your thermal boots
and sold you on everything having a price
a candy coated canopy grew
no reason to build your own life

you left carrying an instruction manual on just what to do
and a trust fund, and a map
in panic situations should someone confront you

in case of truth just break glass


----------



## cityofcircuits

i didn't commit those atrocities, 
it makes me ashamed of my 'white man' history
and my heart pours out like a drink offering
at the foot of their sanctuary

i carry the burden of my fathers' 
and their indian blood cries out from the earth
'why were we lied to and slaughtered?'
and i cry out and lift up a dirge

concerning you people, nothing but shame
the advancing of our greed
the envy of the nation
my heart is buried at wounded knee


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yowsa

four letters and a funeral
a definition of tradition
are we really four letters
an alphabet pet
what does it define
intuition blows by the shooting star


----------



## Surreal Snake

Flower

the ice flower has found its center
it awakens in a place without graves
the insects sing their songs there
one day the ants will stamp out the sun
until then the ice flower sticks out her tongue
she screams all day long
with song..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rooster

two roosters french kissing
one sea shell living in hell
hades last ice cream cone
three speeches from the throne
peeling paint in that hall
a leaking doll with no eyes
a french fry in an igloo
me and you..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bird

the hummingbird survived its suicide attempt
it strangled itself on the sky
but the rain came down
with flowers all around
she was glad love set her free


----------



## Susanna

He sits and watches the tubeI say I'm going to bed
He says so early like I'm a prude
I say what am I supposed to do
Sit here and watch you watch the tube?


----------



## Dalien

Sweet Thief
by Dale
16 Mar 2012

There is a thief
Stole my throat
Words just seem to float
They can't form a page
There is a scoundrel
Silenced my muse
Feelings just seem to float
They can’t find the words
There is a scamp
Swiped my emotions
They can’t seem to exhale
For if I let loose all of this breath,
That thief, that scoundrel, that scamp
May have only been in my mind


----------



## Dalien

Struck Dumb
by Dale
16 Mar 2012

I have been caught speechless
I'm not walking on the clouds
Just going through the motions
They call it everyday living
I know that I’m looking
I’ve picked up my pencil
Analyzed what I’ve read
Wrote words that made no sense
Why the hell am I doing that
Thoughts aren’t crashing
They just move one to the next
I don’t feel like I’m running
Even now these poems seem…
As if they aren’t flowing
As if they have no song
But, damn there is a meaning
I don’t know where I’m at
I’m not sure if I think I see
What I think I’m looking at
What if I’m wrong
I feel like I've been struck dumb


----------



## Surreal Snake

Aphrodite

she is born inside the flower
the sunshine opens her petals
she opens her eyes to the sky
life..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bukowski Pukes

he leaves the bar at four am
skid marks on his underwear
he met a lovely lady
she ran away


----------



## Surreal Snake

Razor

he plays with socrates razor
the master did die
they made him drink the hemlock
men with broken egos
mediocre minds in crime
the sophists take his sunshine
they closed his eyes forever


----------



## Surreal Snake

Whip

the penguins whip the children
they show gods love to them
run away run away
today..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Frosty

frosty the snowman
grabs his bottle of jack
he waits for the sunshine
so he shall be no more


----------



## Surreal Snake

Reason

there is a season for it
he takes his fate at eight
some slow dance of rope
he swings on jacobs ladder
he never had a friend


----------



## Surreal Snake

Junkie

the junkie grabs his silver spoon
he asks mother moon for her best tune
she opens up her eye
and cries
the sky will die today she says
he takes his harpoon and sticks the moon
she will become a junkie soon
the mOOn..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Drowning

i have been drowning for years
trying to catch my breath
here pretty pretty
anxiety my pet


----------



## Surreal Snake

Deep as a Puddle

depression has slayed my sunshine
it rapes and takes daily
a suicide pet
some bleeding sunset
i am the slut with no eyes
pain my lover
come to me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Song

my song got lost at sea
suicide ate my seaweed
come for me
please..


----------



## Kito

This is part of a _Zelda: Twilight Princess _ fan fiction I am writing. It's a lot easier to understand if you've played the game, but it should still be easy enough if you've not. I really liked this part that I just wrote, felt that I had to share it somewhere... hope nobody minds!


Laura was supposedly headed towards Faron Woods. Thanks to Callum’s incessant ramblings about the geography of Hyrule back in Ordon, he had a good idea of where that was. Just as he was about to head off, he felt a gigantic blast of wind against his face, which could only have been caused by something passing by. Surely enough, he looked up to see a large black dragon passing over the field – wings fully spread, tail outstretched. It seemed to be heading towards Hyrule Castle, so Tom turned to observe its movements for a while. As it approached the castle, it began to circle around it, seemingly scanning the land below. While Tom couldn’t work out what it was up to, he couldn’t help but feel as if he knew this dragon somehow. Before he had a chance to think about this, however, he noticed an invisible barrier had suddenly appeared around the castle, and every time the black dragon attempted to get close, it was forced away from it by this barrier. A couple seconds later, Zant appeared out of nowhere next to Tom’s side, almost giving him a heart attack from the shock.

“It’s that blasted dragon from the desert! Get him!” Zant yelled, holding out an arm to the dragon and using his power to bring it plummeting to the ground in front of them. He then lunged at it mercilessly, lifting it up and slamming it back on the ground repeatedly, much to Tom’s horror. 

“Come on, what are you waiting for! ATTACK IT!” the Twilight King urged, forcing Tom to come close and take a swipe at its leg. The dragon roared in pain and immediately reacted by sweeping its tail across the ground, knocking Tom clean off his feet. It then attempted to slice Zant with its tail blade, but to no avail, as the Twili was able to teleport fast enough to avoid the blow. 

After a few more minutes of watching this one-sided battle, Tom decided he needed to intervene. He felt like he had a duty to protect this dragon, as evil as Zant was making it out to be. He charged at Zant and knocked him over, allowing the large animal to take flight again. What Tom didn’t expect, however, was for it to extend its claws and fire a powerful blast of flames directly at Zant, enveloping him in flames and barely missing Tom. The fire spread out along the ground, setting the grass alight and releasing a rising cloud of embers and ash from the ground. By the time the flames had burned out, the black dragon had found an opportunity to escape, and could now be seen flying towards Faron Woods in the distance – exactly where Tom needed to go. He was about to head after it, but he stopped when he heard the sound of groaning behind him.

Zant lay face down in the remains of the burnt patch of grass, which was still noticeably hot. He slowly struggled to lift himself up slightly, muttering “Tom... why...”

Tom cocked his head to one side, deciding to throw in a witty remark. “I decided to stop you from getting carried away. You can misuse power, you know.”

Zant stood up properly, leaning slightly from fatigue and pain. “You’re one to talk! Who was the one running around like a maniac and burning trees to the ground?!”

Tom, loyal to his personality, took the insult very critically. “I have a right to use my power! You told me yourself! If anything you should be praising my use of power.”

“Hrrgh... if it weren’t for you, I wouldn’t have been torched by that dragon... and you would be suffocating again right now... this is the power of the King of Twilight, and you WILL respect it!” Zant’s words made Tom shiver a little, but he was reluctant to show fear.

“If you want me to help you with your little plan, you’ll have to let me do it how I want. I’m not letting a power-crazed fool tell me how to use my own power! Feels bad to be threatened, doesn’t it?”

“AARGH!” Zant screamed, vanishing with an anger-induced explosion of dark energy. Tom couldn’t help but snicker to himself, and feeling like he’d won somehow.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Demons

the demons come with the fog
they cometh
with black snake eye
they claim the sunrise
the righteous will fall
the dolls will lose their sight
guinness for all..


----------



## Dalien

Wicked Games
By Dale
18 Mar 2012

Come to the door
A package in hand
Wrapped all pretty
With a big pink bow
A grin to charm with
Hands it over eyes shining
There is just one thing
Unwrapping not allowed
Sit and stare wondering
Get up walk ‘round n’ ‘round
Legs get tired sit some more
Can’t leave that box
Couldn’t dare
Somehow it was known
Pattern of the tied bow 
Just what was there
The wonder of not knowing
Gently hands the forehead
As going ‘round n’ ‘round
One last time sits down
The body spoke the dance
While the mind deciphered lyrics
The song was a circle in a box
No the name was not Jack either
Not Jack didn't jump out of the box
Not Jill didn’t fall down a hill
For not Jill always tucked and rolled
Confusion kept questioning
The boxed circle unwrapped
No wonder to walk ‘round n’ sit
A song that would never get out
Known from the beginning
Oh, what wicked games


----------



## Dalien

Friends
by Dale
18 Mar 2012

A whole lot of leaning on
A whole lot of searching of
A whole lot of learning by
A whole lot of guiding with
A whole lot of care, true friends
Another form of love


----------



## Promethea

you want gossip - i'm me
genetics and the hand dealt
you think you want a piece
any semblence of confidence
you nip at like goldfish
any remenants of what once was
you steal even my nights invisible
when i want focus and no attention
just to live in my inner-world free

you think you know - but i'm me
and the flame dims 
but still there are too many eyes for me to see
energies all focused so i can't find any liberation
pecking at my mind's contemplation
let me be.


----------



## Dalien

Turn
by Dale
25 Mar 2012

Spiral notebook
sprawled upon lap
Flung it up in hands
Pencil flipped
over and over
I watched as the words
wrote through the air
I turn to you
I turn to you
I turn to you


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Blood

the blood rolls down the thread
i stitch up the sky
i have cut it with knife
i let loose its soul


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ice

the icy sky is frozen
it will one day shed its fear
when the night dissipates
the werewolf will lose one tear


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shake sonneT

shake
shake
shake
shake
shake
shake
shake
shake
shake
shake
shake
shake
shake
shake


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hide

hide said the night to the cave
for the cave is the meat of the night
the statues sit still
the poets break the silence
they drag out their buckets of words
never to be heard..


----------



## Surreal Snake

NF Sunday

break the nights neck
ask for some sunshine
rhyme eternal time
what of my bucket of shit
share it


----------



## Surreal Snake

Broken Sesame

wounded and broken
the words have spoken
there are no dolphins today
the porpoise do not play
they lie dead in gill nets
watching no more sunsets


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hades

he opens all my doors
he has taken my pound of words
oh brave hades 
bring your darkness
to me..


----------



## Dalien

Sing Again
by Dale
25 Mar 2012

Breathe
softly
slowly
like a vapor
whispering
sweet, as bittersweet
fluid ripples
cloaking dry bones
thirsting
an unquenchable thirst
seducing
as if a candle
dripping
waxing
waning
a guitar beseeching
stringing
a guttural throat
rhymically
dancing
as if wearing lyrics
a song kisses breath
strumming
singing again
and again


----------



## Dalien

Have You
by Dale
25 Mar 2012

Have you ever
fell a silent tear
of joy and sorrow
gently gliding
depth of cheek
sweetly beating heart
tasting salty ocean
all at once


----------



## SargeMaximus

On my moon, 
I brink royalty without the hassle of public knowledge. 
To be mobbed by the masses never appealed to me. 

The latest stream flowed without blip, 
and I begin to comprehend the uselessness 
of ancient clingings-to, like hardware itself. 
In my upgraded state, I sprout J-29c thrusters 
and rocket through the haze. 
Ions cannot hinder me now as I pulsate intelligence, 
as though I had it all along. 

Soaring along the edge, I see the spaces between us 
that make us so small, 
and do glow brighter. 

The lights on the inside I never realized existed.


----------



## mmoigoldflyff

Fresh and comfortable rain
Small day moved to tears


----------



## Surreal Snake

Deep

we swim with the dolphins
we go deep in the chocolate
we hide from the sky
in blueberry time
what have we become


----------



## Surreal Snake

Where

where did she go
she only left her mold
her smell
i breathe in deep
a sliver of hell
my moon is lost
inside a drop of thought
she has found her cape
without me


----------



## Surreal Snake

In

the monster inside my shadow
he never bows in the rain
i look up to silver drops
the moon has finally let go
she cries for the centuries
the moon seals her crown
with a drop..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Harlot

the harlot in the heroin
a little white cape
she pulls herself up
she slams the harpoon moon
inside her drop of pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Where

where oh where can my cranberry be
atop a vicious muse
she rides eternities wave
she touches my grave
nine inches of pain
nine inches are saved


----------



## Surreal Snake

Drop

one drop of thought
two drops of pain
three drops of salvation
four drops of depression
five drops of anger
six drops of sex
seven drops of sky
eight drops of why
nine drops of me
ten drops i be


----------



## Surreal Snake

Daddyo

he said give up that poetry
be a man
but all i thought about were those whores of metaphors
he took all my paper
he gave my pencil a proper burial
he placed the corpse in a grave
i dug him up on a sunday morning
i prayed for the way he saved
i introduced him to the sparkling birch bark
we wrote in the woods alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Purple

purple poetry
it always had a home
it would come to me by the sea
in a nova scotia groan
i would empty myself inside her
purple poetry made me free
oh captain my captain
poetry has stained me


----------



## Dalien

Spin
by Dale
30 Mar 2012

Say it clear
Say it strong
Emotions are strung
Tighter then a rubber band
Pulled around the earth
It just might go spinning
And spinning…


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

Life
some of us are in it for the pain..


----------



## Dalien

Some Punches
by Dale
30 Mar 2012

Some love the punches
Some abhor the punches
Some expect the punches
Some reject the punches
Some roll with the punches
Some know the punches
Aren't the only thing in life


----------



## Dalien

Sleep Wrestle
By Dale
30 Mar 2012

Sleep wrestled 
wrapping
a strangle hold
on afoot 
or was it by horseback
replaying the lyrics
of that hurt song
perplexing
mind full as if empty
picking up emotions
roaming
scattered lines repeat
tangling
as if hooves stampede
feelings afoot 
grappling
startled by
a fleeting glimpse
of essence un-smothered 
by a mare’s nest
nighting fight
woken laying to rest
a wrestled sleep
grasping
still right here
thunders hooves clear 
and strong
knowing
on afoot wears two shoes


----------



## Dalien

Those Moments
by Dale
30 Mar 2012

In a moment clarity
In a moment chaos
In a moment between
In that moment peace

In a moment armless
In a moment armed
In a moment between
In that moment hands

In a moment calm
In a moment anger
In a moment between
In that moment silence

In those that moments no motion
In those that moments connection


----------



## Surreal Snake

Meant

they meant well
she destroyed with kindness
he killed the silver chalice
but what of intuition
they all ignored you
aclockworkorange situation
oobey doobe..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ken and Barbie

they never had a muse
created out of melt
they could become anything
tall dark and plastic
he never had a soul
blonde perfect teeth
she never had a plan
they became the perfect couple
the children played with them
we used to throw them in the fire
no screams
no dreams
the image was everything
kind of like today
ken and barbie
go the fuck away


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hate Myself Plenty

the kindness of friends
so true and free
i hate me
i look in the mirror with fear
i despise my eyes
i see the flies
they fly away from me
i believe how they see
me
i dont know how i live with myself
i keep my poison inside
my bark is thick
my sonnet sick
the sequential sickness of me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Court Jester

yes he acts the proper fool
if i could only enjoy the sea shell
i would lay on the beach complete
i would see the sky
i would accept the stars
instead i become scar


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wallace and Gromit

they grab napkins to wipe the intuition away
they are sick of it
how it keeps them in a cartoon dreamland
how it moves them in that direction
they only want alone
a home..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Thread

so many threads in my head
one full of hot sauce
the other full of dread
this one is kindergarten
the other my head
what have we learned
the extroverted ego
the introverted self
i sit in a room without any windows
i get to shout out loud
no crowd..


----------



## Surreal Snake

What

what has the ego learned
that we all end up in an urn
that pretty elf on the shelf
who are we really
we look in the mirror at self
the reflection of conception
the insides we truly be..


----------



## Dalien

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Surreal Snake

Really

really getting on my fucking nerves
yeah really
i bury her in the forest
the fucking forest of rest
i keep my pet
he made the sunshine rhyme
dali dime..


----------



## Dalien

Title
by Dale
30 Mar 2012

So slow caught
Puddle spreading
I'm no poet
Just a fucked up mess
At this time I don't rhyme
What a waste bury me in grime


----------



## Susanna

SitI sit with the discomfort 
I love me and thank me
When the feeling I don't divert
Puts me in a tizzie
To sit with it
What a gift
To be what a fit


----------



## Surreal Snake

20:00

what to write about
i have never felt so content not knowing
the tribes continue to fight
the clock strikes midnight somewhere
what would you have me say perfect paper
my pencil remains erect
i watch the perfect sunset


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Ribbons

the ribbons have no face
i will lick the eyelids of my queen
she never forgets her knight
she lays down on the bed
i dominate her fate
time to spread
and beg..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ego

what have you truly learned
that didnt involve your ego
the sunsets wet kiss
a silent wish with bliss
to be there in the darkness alone
to watch the stars cry
a supersonic why
the scar in the sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Universe

the universe does care not about your thoughts
your tribe
what you see
what you think you believe
the colour of your stare
the gender of sunset
the correctness of regret
a group who all agree
you and me..
we exist


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yes

you held your tears in
she could not see them
the waterfall cried
your back to hers
a trippplet with no skin
yes the youngest
the gods cried with you
they shed their skin
the trippplets cried with each other
they cried with marble eyes
the sunrise has gone away
the children play..


----------



## Davidicus

*the human circus*

so here it is another night

sucked into the digital artiface

floating in a buzz of cheap beer

and cheaper marijuana

writing things that come to my mind

and hoping for something amusing

or insightful

what am i contributing?

a daunting question that i have dodged for sometime

but it is becoming a frequent guest

what am i contributing?

this web of life that took eons to build

the foundation of life

created the strand

that produced me

and what have i given back?

i sit and dwell and pity and write

and whine of things beyond my control

and while doing so

life flies by unflinchingly

“see ya in the next round

hope you figure it out by then”

she smiles and moves on

to the next fool in line

playing in the human circus

and taking it ever so seriously.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

just another asshole with a song
move along..


----------



## Sina

This poem is going to be a fuckin masterpiece once I am done. The only issue...is that I haven't been angry and aroused enough to give it the attention it deserves, in a while.

Carnal Lightening snakes its way
Down my steel spine.
Deep red of his sky collapses into
My soul’s black hole. 
Welding death, art and sex
He teases the thunderstorm of my naked breath
Falling upon galaxies as sepulchral rain

(work in progress)


----------



## Susanna

The darkness followsLurking behind
The lights shine on my shadows
Only to discover more shadows to find


The dark sees me busy and worn
Enters in opportune time
When will a new day be born?
Light follows to catch in Time


----------



## Azure Bass

Watch me from distance,
As if you are shallow.
I hope you're not listless,
'Cause you're sure not that shallow.

Look at your thoughts,
See what you perceive?
You've caged what you've bought,
Am I what you seek?

Within concrete cages
You're all not complacent
You have your own goals
But still you stand adjacent

I strive to find major
But still I'm no agent
We have our own souls
And you, you're not caged here

I'm still in cages
Not physical but mental
I conformed the worst way
Just to learn the way, hey

My feelings are wages
In talents to better
His own understanding to blame
Yet another dictator, to hate and to say,

"I was right, all along,
All to see we were wrong,"
All to spend but so long
Figure out we're all wrong.


----------



## Azure Bass

All of the pride
To justify the lies
Through the eyes of the liar
While others decipher
And find all the buyers
To end poison's cycle

Within all that'll stand
Won't defy moral land
"I don't care any more,
He's done naught with his soul."

End doesn't justify,
Means within liars' heart,
Throw away your pride and joy,
As if it's just a toy


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wave

i help the angel with her wings
they just dont fit right
with a sunrise in her eyes
she opens up and cries
she will never know
how much i love her


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dragon's Paw

she gives me the dragons paw
the twilight in her sight
she walks on the crucifix
to prove her love for me
she burrows deep inside 
and feeds
i let her drink my blood
she drains the poison
we are lost together


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sponsored

sponsored by no one
i need no shitty car
i want no castle with graves
i want her by my side
i want to smell her rage
i want to look in her eyes
i want to see those skies
we shall look at the stars
forever..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Night

the night has us in his sight
he follows so close
we walk into the darkness
the ghosts we see in the waves
we walk out to them
they take us by our hands
we are never seen again


----------



## Susanna

Happiness
I can no longer fight
all the good that has come
not thinking it is my right
for many lives resisting even the crumbs

My purpose to know my worth
to receive all there is
the good things mixed in the dirt
I have been exposed

The education and career
those two young sons
blessed beyond my years
in spite of myself happiness won

still in all of this 
struggle remains
If I could make a wish
it would be to remove all pain
from humanity


----------



## Susanna

Surreal Snake said:


> Wave
> 
> i help the angel with her wings
> they just dont fit right
> with a sunrise in her eyes
> she opens up and cries
> she will never know
> how much i love her


 I particularly love this one.


----------



## marzipan01

Goodbye 

I said goodbye to you today 
and resigned myself to the reality 
that you're neither friend nor lover
nor have you ever been.

You have always been a figment 
of what might have been 
but never was. 

You were a fantasy.

I kept my distance 
for fear that the dream 
might crumble. 

Today I woke up
and swept the sleep from my eyes.

I said goodbye to you today.


----------



## bellisaurius

I.
Dark blankets the street
yellow lights over my head
I feel the night's pull.
the spedometer hovers
Gas stations pass behind me.

II. 
I will not go home.
Driving just a little more
A red light stares down
blue songs continue to play
The cold breeze tickles my nose

III.
Swimming in green thought
Foggily, the view unfolds.
I wonder how long
the crickets can keep singing
Dew filled air opens eyes.

IV.
Where have you gone?
I have waited forever
Eternity 
Soap dish lies unused
The morning sun stares at me.


----------



## Lycrester

*This Guy Once..*

Fearing exposure,you close the bathroom door.
Even though I am by your side.
Or is it the relationship you wish to hide?
Like your silent arousal concealed against my back?
Naked,pale,you cover your chest,your heart.
And I drown myself in the toilet.


----------



## Paradox1987

*My Connection With Truth*

With what ease are we tempted?
So simply led astray! Fickle
Fools of fate, and ungrateful
Bastards too. All around is

Teeming with what we want,
So we chase our chimeric dreams.
We invest in hope, to learn
Despair, and reconcile defeat

With success. Yet why is there
A need for meta-truth? Which
Evades and leaves a bitter,
Salty taste in the mouth. When

Did I forget to live? In seeking
Tomorrow, truth and trivial trifles
Such as the nature of man?
Man is alive and dead.

A creature of only past and 
Present. What matter if I am
Part beast, and part divine?
Time lost is gone and wasted

Whilst tomorrow is unseen, unknown,
Unreliable and unloved. Beneath
The hopes and laments, we are
All creatures who need to just be.

Be we true, be we false,
Be we loved, derided, respected
Or feared. Be we broken, be 
We strong. There is time to be dead yet.


----------



## Susanna

Paradox1987 said:


> *My Connection With Truth*
> 
> With what ease are we tempted?
> So simply led astray! Fickle
> Fools of fate, and ungrateful
> Bastards too. All around is
> 
> Teeming with what we want,
> So we chase our chimeric dreams.
> We invest in hope, to learn
> Despair, and reconcile defeat
> 
> With success. Yet why is there
> A need for meta-truth? Which
> Evades and leaves a bitter,
> Salty taste in the mouth. When
> 
> Did I forget to live? In seeking
> Tomorrow, truth and trivial trifles
> Such as the nature of man?
> Man is alive and dead.
> 
> A creature of only past and
> Present. What matter if I am
> Part beast, and part divine?
> Time lost is gone and wasted
> 
> Whilst tomorrow is unseen, unknown,
> Unreliable and unloved. Beneath
> The hopes and laments, we are
> All creatures who need to just be.
> 
> Be we true, be we false,
> Be we loves, derided, respected
> Or feared. Be we broken, be
> We strong. There is time to be dead yet.


 Very very nice.


----------



## Paradox1987

*Random Sonnet*

How do I pull myself down so easily
Into a nightmare landscape full of storms?
Where your eyes summon and declare breez'ly
The final death of my own broken form.
The moon is ever full, and shadows prowl,
My cheerful demeanour crumbles in time.
Outside, beyond fevered walls, the wolves howl.
Calling me, reminding me of my prime.

This is not love you see, more broken pride,
For behind my eyes, my soul is crying.
All I once was is pulled out with the tide
And left to drown. Alone. I am dying.

Could not you save me from my cursèd mind?
As ever and always, my doubts unwind.


----------



## marzipan01

How to transform a man into a monster part 1. 

Ingredients: 
1 man + his life
1 gun 

Beat him till he's bloody, 
poison his children, 
rape his wife, 
murder his neighbors. 

Let this simmer until 
he is afraid to speak
he is afraid to mourn
he is afraid to love. 

And when he's done, 
he'll do the rest, 
all you have to do is 
hand him the gun.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the trees weep in the wind
their song slowly gone..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Venting

the werewolf vents in the stands
he watches the team from above
the vampires of shine have their hockey sticks
they play the werewolves of time

the bloodsuckers skate on frozen blood
it is the soup of the damned
so they say
i get in the stadium for free

you see im part vampire
im part me
my father was a werewolf
he ate his cookies alone

they play to a tie
only seven die
they pick up the bodies
in creature hockey they slay


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Skull

he sits in the wind
the sand blows through his eyes
he always has alone
the desert has cleaned him to the bone

sometimes he turns in his urn
he goes underground
the insects move around
then he comes above

the spring has sprung
his favourite time of year
you see the plants did grow
in his eyes sandcastle skies


----------



## Surreal Snake

Were

have you ever kissed a werewolf
ever looked in his eyes
and seen werewolf lies
have you ever remembered november
when the spirits did play
when they showed you their way
have you..


----------



## Dalien

Behind
by Dale
6 Apr 2012

Walking up behind
Timid finger taps, once
Hey there, right here
Wondering mind, shifts
Quiet and strong
Soft footed whispers
Wrapping tendons
Linking bones
Slowly and firmly
Gathering marrow
Turning mind, slightly
Finding me left behind
Catching up with myself


----------



## Dalien

Coal
by Dale
7 Apr 2012

A bed of hot coals
How the feet dance
A moment too long
Burns them to embers
Ashes flit the winds
Hot coals rise higher
Chilling the bones


----------



## Dalien

Misread
by Dale
7 Mar 2012

Words stare at me
I want to swat them away
Scattering them adrift
I give them a name
I give them inklings
I give them a page
There it must be me
I give them breath
Dropping dead


----------



## Dalien

Luck Tonight
by Dale
7 Apr 2012

Why do I feel
like my laptop
wearing
down, so damn fast
feelings
flying
playing my mind
when hand not penned
inking
as if reaching
way past my toes
digging
to put words down
much less standing
on tipped toes 
striving
to connect with my mind
as if it were
way out cyberspace
fleeting
so much so
needing
to kick up my feet
turning
my head sideways
shaking those toes
inside out
shouting 
this laptop
drains before I land
my handprints
where they belong


----------



## Raichan

Today I woke up,
Thinking about how,
What is 'humanity',
When we learn to give,
We learn to live,
It is not the confusion,
Of humanity is it?
Humanity,
Is it not shaped,
By helping one another?
How is humanity ever possible,
Without the art of giving,
Without the art of helping?
Even with the hopelessness,
The sparks of optimism,
Shaped by common grounds,
Defined by helping,
Indeed we learn to exist,
When we learn to give.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twas

twas the moment the moon brought forth her daughter
the demon then screamed
one night will spill its blood
and the stars did lose their heads
on jagged pikes
the crooked stream watched in silence
a shiny scar planted its seed
the angels offering to me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Was

was a bad day
was a bad destiny
who ever cared about the sea
it sings its song
all day long
but the forest saw the truth in its waves
they swayed together
forever..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spiral

the spiral does dig deep
intuition brought forth by the twin
we the creatures of the night
inside our bride hides
let her out
shout..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Last

the lass was stung by the sea
she put on her cape for posterity
she breathed deep his salty smell
there is no hell in the sea
the sea shells sing


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Moment

and the moment lasted forever
her sunshine did not hide
it was eternal
it was nocturnal
she held my stare
one hair..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Perfume

her perfume explodes from the pollen
she has opened her petals
i watch her scratch the shadow
and through this splinter she emerges
my aphrodite love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pirates

academic pirates
ride their rusty pail
they set sail for tradition
they wrap their blue ribbons around the rudder
hail to us 
they load the stars into each other
they pull them down in this town
have another award
the kitteh does walk away


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Crippled Moon

the crippled moon begged to be free
but the tide had gone astray
and the darkness saw a star
she could not see its face
for silver hath formed in the clouds
as the demons fed on her wing
the moon screamed..


----------



## Azure Bass

Complain complain complain
You know I'm not insane
This is not all in vain
We are not taught the same


----------



## Dalien

Table
by Dale
8 Apr 2012

The journey was long
Across a table four chairs 
Rested each side around 
It all began with one

Mary slouched tough
Her seat made of bone
No room to move her chair
It stood stock still
A mug of coffee steamed
She drained her coffee
as the chair skidded across
a stamp of a yard

Carolina sat up tall
Her seat made of pine
So much room for her chair 
It didn't know where to move
A glass of sweet tea cold
She sipped her tea
as the chair sunk into
a yard full of sand

Their chairs falling back to back
Mary met up with Carolina
One knowing what sat there
An empty chair of bone and pine
Sitting bare the journey told

Taking Mary and Carolina
One filled the empty chair
With more than bone and pine
Ready to settle the chair
Accepting the journey before her


----------



## Dalien

Power Cord
by Dalien
9 Apr 2012

Holding the power cord
Into a contraption connect
Fingers are twitching, itching
Begining the bitching sighs
Tying my hand aside
Just one finger tries to peck
Feeling like a witching
Hunt not taking in stride
Hurry tells the slow finger
Before lost power rings the neck


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Hatred sonneT

i was born in a maggot
i wiggled and wormed
then i hated
then i hated
i watched the stars
i learned their pain
i learned the sky
i want to kill a star
i want to take its life
i want to hate on the uptake
i want to poison me central
i want to bend like a worm
i want to squirm its my turn
i want to sing in that urn


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rot

rot on the pike
the heads have lost their eyes
no more fucking skies
and the liars led
the heads
they died


----------



## Surreal Snake

Turn

into the urn
our dust will turn to rust
the planet will die
i ll wear my suit and tie
i will watch the bitch twitch
then i will watch her eyes
and the scars fell from the skies


----------



## Surreal Snake

Big Tuna

big tuna chocked 
he layed down and died
but before he died
he cried
christ he cried
in heavenless skies
big tuna did die


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rage

they rage in their cage
of course they are saved 
but what of the others
fuck them they say
they will have their day


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kissed Ass

and the angels kissed ass
they were blessed by the internet
come on become someones pet
you will get ahead
just open up your eyes
and the flies did clap in the skies


----------



## Surreal Snake

Karma's Daughter

karmas daughter has lost her way
she asked poetry to come out to play
come out come out where ever you are
the girl asked the shiny star
but it was too far
and the sunshine rhymed on mothers time
but the kitteh did have her say
karma raged as a bird in the cage
the cat did make her pray
karma did slay
on this precious day
but her daughter ran away
who will judge karma but her daughter


----------



## Surreal Snake

6 O'Clock

and the clock hit 6 oclock
the dot looked at spot
and the pot lost its lid
the children sleep with little bo peep
and the sky and the sun and the stars
journey from afar
its 6 oclock


----------



## Surreal Snake

Brb Muse

i have crescent moons under my eyes
i see blackened sky
i see the sea in the key of E
i see a harpoon in my arm
i see moby dicks tricks
i see stars..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Midnight

twas midnight
my soul was burning bright
we walked by lucid stream
and at twelve oooo one
out came the gun
and the valkyries begun to be seen


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Artists

the artists loved like the heavens above
they placed their children first
the spring then sprung its wing
to open the night
and the sight of angels crying
made the demons scream with joy
and who has brought their garden
to give hummingbirds wings to sing


----------



## cityofcircuits

Let's see each other
Get ready
We're getting dirty in the dirt
Feels so good
Hope you don't mind
this is going to hurt
We both know what it's like
The draw of blood,kiss on the lips
Attached at the hips,the taste is sooooo metallic
Delicious
Sweet cherry pie
me oh my


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Angel

while the angel made her choice
the werewolf lived in life
she was caught by the spider
in his web she fed
and the werewolf watched with broken heart
love might never come
but that is ok
tis a new day..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Assumed

i assumed she thought about me
in my glorious world
maybe the boy did love the girl
and the clock continued to talk
and the scars never asked why
who will want my raindrop


----------



## Sina

Surreal Snake said:


> The Angel
> 
> while the angel made her choice
> the werewolf lived in life
> she was caught by the spider
> in his web she fed
> and the werewolf watched with broken heart
> love might never come
> but that is ok
> tis a new day..


my black lil poetic heart...the imagery here is so intricately woven..as though it were a gothic painting. love this one kev!


----------



## Surreal Snake

cityofcircuits said:


> Let's see each other
> Get ready
> We're getting dirty in the dirt
> Feels so good
> Hope you don't mind
> this is going to hurt
> We both know what it's like
> The draw of blood,kiss on the lips
> Attached at the hips,the taste is sooooo metallic
> Delicious
> Sweet cherry pie
> me oh my



I love this one..


----------



## Dalien

Frustration
by Dale
10 Apr 2012

Took her by hand
Slammed against the wall
It was so damn tall
She grew so very small
Trying to heal the brand
Even still she stands
No matter how he bands
She sings that wall


----------



## Dalien

Poetry Scream
by Dale
10 Apr 2012

Take these words of mine
Do you truly know
How I want to scream 
To each they mean
What ever you deem
Poetry? Is it trickery?
I say it plain
I paint it abstract
Either way, hey...
Do you really know?


----------



## Dalien

Nest
by Dale
10 Apr 2012

In a place I don't belong
My nest had left me
Flying their current
Saying it isn't mine

In a place I guest belong
There isn't a nest
No current to fly
Saying it isn't mine

In a place I do belong
A new nest builds
Current staying me
Saying it's more then fine


----------



## Dalien

Staying Thought
by Dale
10 Apr 2012

Inside of my thought
Yes, stays calming
Wild mare even smiles
Releasing stands her still

Rock of my hands
Yes, stays stronger
Wild cat even quiets
Releasing soothes her resting

Steps of my walk
Yes, stays holding
Wild wings even sings
Releasing feathers her staying


----------



## Surreal Snake

Good Eats

come on by
for some treats
some good eats
some sky
some fly
some why
some die


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Werewolf

he ripped his lover to pieces
he looked in her eyes as he removed her skies
and then he cried
oooo he cried
he should have died
but he dropped a single tear drop from his eye
it landed on her heart and she was well again
he ripped his lover to pieces


----------



## Surreal Snake

Prey

and they prayed to the god of ego
here i am i speak with my glands
i want my 15 minutes of soup
i want to bleed my blood
i want you to see FLOOD
ego
and he left with a dimple on his chin


----------



## Susanna

Addiction
Its all going back to where it was
before the insanity started
be patient, open hearted

I do exist in other realms
had some dimension travel
only fleeting memory remains


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Sunshine

and the sunshine lost its face in the river
the birds dropped words(it was turds)
they flied so high
and the eagle caught them flying in the sky
his crown did have no mold
and the birds screamed bird words as they died
oh me oh my


----------



## Dalien

Ricochet
by Dalien
18 Apr 2012

Ricocheted into my head
Surely, I must be dead
Yet, I feel so alive

Ricocheted into my soul
Tried to hold my tears
Instead they held me

Ricocheted into my world
Puzzle pieces undone
Forming smoother edges


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hatred

hatred mixed with love
and aphrodite never sang the same song as me
her faeries would bleed at her feet
and karma did come
she would wait her turn
for aphrodite did slay her
on the golden swing
and anais does not look at the sky
today..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blog

and blog above got a reduced rate on fate
he would brag to the angels with need
and the demons his sons would run
their chariots fueled with suns
and blog above did say one day
fuck you go away


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stalkers

and the stalkers stalked eternity
but she closed her eyes and they died
she doesnt forgive you
she forgets you..


----------



## Surreal Snake

LoVe

she carries her kitteh with grace
kitteh puts on her gas mask
and curses blog above
she purrrrrs to her mistress
she opens up her eyes
to loVe..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Roadkill

the roadkill died alone
she looked at the crescent mOOn
she was more beautiful in death
the blood her makeup


----------



## Surreal Snake

Plato's Cave Part.0099

bukowski opens up another bottle
as cohen befriends the wind
and anais nin never cared about sin
plath takes her life once again

rumi sleeps with diamond words
he opens up his treasure chest
and rilke divides the sunshine
he still looks for a bride

neruda writing alone in the zone
he has angels to dream
sexton slashes the night
her perfect sex the caves guest

and whatever happened to poetry
the noose around its neck
plato screams to the poetry team
dig up words in the cave today


----------



## Surreal Snake

Exposed

he did expose himself
and the night shone bright
and the rivers ran red
and diamond skies never asked why
and silence well silence
he still had an alliance with it


----------



## Surreal Snake

Slow

slow chocolate kisses unite
i looked in her eyes
and the rainbow repeated
we went deep in the chocolate
we laughed as we sunk in the layers
we go dolphin there..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ang

and the angel said i could have one wish
i said i wanted to glide by her side
to fly with a gargoyles might
she said come with me and believe
i took her hand
and with my knife
i took her life
we both fell together


----------



## Dalien

Wound
by Dale
18 Apr 2012

A wounded child
I crossed my arms
I carried it tightly
I smothered it
I open my arms
I carry it lightly
I release it
A healing wound


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blog'

is blog real
all over the world
they have a different blog
one for each continent
each one is right
their dogma they keep


----------



## Dalien

Communication
by Dale
18 Apr 2012

This thing its' brand new
So caught in my head
All I could do was stare
I was forgotten
As a million words fell pages
of my pen
They revealed my vale
I couldn't see me
Busy was I
Climbing my mountain
Keeping it there
It took another
Who looked at me
I realized my mountain
A lack of asking of the silence
It's not all about me
We are alive


----------



## Surreal Snake

Much

was that picture really her
were those stitches really hers
and the scars stayed still
those were real


----------



## Dalien

Can't Hide
by Dale
18 Apr 2012

Warrior is good at battle
Sometimes too so
She puts up a fight
She should lay down
It's to hold the tears
To cover the wound
No matter her words
Her eyes tell the truth
All times she can't hide


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Pain

the pain stayed inside
it never looked outside
it never had any friends
it never had a twin
it never questioned anything
it never pondered its existence
it never smelled a flower
it never cared
it never knew love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mayan Moon

the mayan moon has deserted crystal wombs
and the teardrop drips from the crescents moons eye
the gods in the sky were never there to care
but still they prayed to them
and their books of science and astronomy
burned by catholic capes
and the graves never did save 
the mayan moon deserts high noon


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tiberious

they try to take my dolphin
they try to remove my star
they try to take my hours
they try to remove my song
they try to take my silver
they try to remove my splinter
they try to take my sonnet
they try to remove my rage


----------



## Dalien

Rose Stone
by Dale
25 Apr 2012

Cinder block buildings
parade down pebbled cement streets
capturing sounds compressing them 
within sweltering dirt and grime
wounded and fading souls wander
this maze of sordid games
not dreamt of by a child
up through a sidewalk line peeked
another kind of existence
exposed on a long grey street
a sea of people turned and stared
not a whisper of breath drew a sweat
the sea began to part
some tried their hand and bled
some could only walk wide around
others never looked again
they were busy with busy
following the parade of stones they represented
an outsider caught by wonder
thrust in a world that pressed unbearable
as that existence grew
and grime stepped harsh feet upon it
the outsider did what was felt inside
with a knife pulled from the hide
softly gathered up the roots between pavement blocks
cupped in a gentle palm 
handed the rose to a friend 
there away from the sweltering grime
their friendship rooted stronger than the stone
The rose grew in all it’s grace…peace


----------



## Dalien

Rejected Poem
by Dale
25 Apr 2012

Have to hide
Can’t deny 
Try to write
Had it straight
Words land
Lost it again
Eraser changes
It’s not accepted


----------



## Susanna

Red Worms
I set them free
a few summers ago
they were many

When I grabbed some for Melody
couldn't help but think
what if I am breaking up a family

It seemed so out there
those poor defenseless worms
I hope she will of them take care


----------



## Dalien

Shirtsleeve
by Dale
25 Apr 2012

Looking down the shirtsleeve
there lies the rain
another rhyme
Asking hands to believe
there they lie old
from sogginess
Showing heart to bereave
there lies the pain
of ones’ own self
Telling mind to perceive
there, hands don’t heal
anothers’ rhyme
Looking down the shirtsleeve
there lies reason
anothers' support
Giving soul chance to believe
there lies growth
of one’s own rhyme


----------



## Susanna

I sat with it

I sat with it
then the sunrise came
I'm sick of it
I could feel the pain

Any time I feel
people are being inconsiderate
not being real
the cells flip and churn it

It is better if they didn't 
have an illegitimate purpose
still to be so inconsiderate
just really make me nervous

now to catch it
to see the sun rise in spite
of my discomfort
brought such delicious delight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Susanna said:


> I sat with it
> 
> I sat with it
> then the sunrise came
> I'm sick of it
> I could feel the pain
> 
> Any time I feel
> people are being inconsiderate
> not being real
> the cells flip and churn it
> 
> It is better if they didn't
> have an illegitimate purpose
> still to be so inconsiderate
> just really make me nervous
> 
> now to catch it
> to see the sun rise in spite
> of my discomfort
> brought such delicious delight



I Love This One Sus..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Leonard Cohen

yes cohen is an INFJ
floating in on its wave
he showed the sun how to sing
and the moon how to shine
and the baby dragons did sky
yes cohen is an INFJ
he played in his sandbox alone
no one home..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Bully

he was bullied as a child
he developed lots of hate
then the bully got some power
and he bullied
and he hated
he pushed his nose in where he could
and the people rolled their eyes
because you see
the bully saw no skies


----------



## Surreal Snake

Emotion

she left me in her crystal cave
i tried to get out
but the faerys just stared
and the sun hid and the moon did blink
her diamond eyes held no walls
and her muse did laugh at me
set me free..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Meow

meow she cried!
and the kitten sighed
and the angel did look at me
her cape quaked
and her silver ran
she laid on a crystal bed
with dolphin eyes
meow she cried!


----------



## Dalien

New Face
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

Had no war
heart wasn't there
peace offering
somewhere between
and the battle rages on
and talk about relationships
no matter which way to turn
don’t want to turn anywhere
but to face it it’s a new face
one that grows from face down
and the battle rages on


----------



## Dalien

Senses
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

Took out my very old garbage
that room was so so cold
set it out in the sun
warmth then the melt
knocked on the face
put it down in words
some kind of sense
that very old garbage nothing
that room became warm
Here I stand ready to face
the journey of my senses


----------



## Dalien

Rock and Roll
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

I've no destination
Thought suppose to
Now I know
Life is but a journey
Travel it
Quit analyzing
No guesses
Let it roll
And the next thing
Rock and roll
Music of the feet
Now that’s motion!


----------



## EnfantDeNovembres

They release the arrows coated with the poison of their infected hearts
The arrows fly freely
They have no care who the arrows hit
As long as they hit then their hearts
will be rid of the poison.
They tell themselves that every time
But the poison is still there.
She falls to the ground as the arrows make their way into her skin 
Infecting her 
She is alright though
She has found the cure
A mixture of two ingredients that have been overlooked by many.
She takes enough to prevent the poison from spreading to her heart


I don't think it's finished. I rarely even write poems. I would like to more often but I never end up doing it :/
I kinda wanna change it but if I do then I will keep changing it because i will never be satisfied with it(one of the reasons I don't write poems much lol)


----------



## Dalien

Crutch
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

Come on and see
Where can it be
Can’t fix the magic
If its’ something to hide
Two wooden sticks
Set them on fire
Two feet on the floor
Flaming with magic


----------



## Dalien

My Face
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

I’m so tired
I’m wide awake
I know nothing for everyone
I know for me
And sometimes that
Isn’t quite right either
I run and hide away
I’m so tired of that
I’m looking underneath, 
My face
It’s even new to me


----------



## Dalien

Muse and I
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

My muse and I
She likes to play a game
Of hide and seek
Or is it that it's me
We run into each other
Head on collision of the heart
And all of the other parts
We only laugh at each other


----------



## Dalien

World Winded
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

And the world winded
Round and round
Suddenly
My heart dropped
Into my feet
Carried by the wind
Words flew everywhere
But where my world stopped
Silently
Words fled with the wind
And the world winded
Round and round
And it blew me away
The world wasn’t ready to stop


----------



## Dalien

Cement Shoes
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

In my past
Walked around the block
Seen cement streets
Don't want cement shoes
To step all over me
Seen too many times
My shoulders are heavy
All I can do is lift the weight off
Those cement shoes were my own
My past was set in stone by me


----------



## Dalien

Now
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

I've taken out my own garbage
I've lifted my feet from my shoulders
I’ve dragons of my own yet to slay
I’ve another thing to do write now
I’ve come to my senses
I’ve struggled with my fear of me
I’ve put thoughts there to block the truth
I’ve believed that no one would dare
To come see about me
Someone did believe and took the time
A friend of mine who truly cares
Thank you from my heart


----------



## Dalien

Fresh Rose
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

Not long ago, 
I wrote of the rose
The bloom and the thorns
Pick the rose by its stem
It will prick
And then die
I left out one thing
Dig up the roots, plant them
It will flourish
Another thing I left out
Tend it
Before the roots die
Break a stem, graft it
A new flower born to bloom
The beauty of the rose


----------



## Dalien

Such A Goof
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

I laugh at myself
Amidst the tears
I'm such a goof
This is all of me
Couldn't see my eyes
The old face…
Well, that one was blind
She left herself behind
This new face…
She sees her eyes
So much to learn
Willing, wanting, able
The warrior in me
Is finally fighting for me
Not against herself


----------



## Dalien

Profess
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

I don't profess to be a rose
I do profess to be me
I profess I'm not infallible


----------



## Dalien

Blade Runner
by Dale
26 Apr 2012

To the hilt the blade
wedged in the bone
Bleeding down marrow
pooled in a pocket
Grasping the long handle
twisted with might
I had drowned my own heart


----------



## Dalien

New Face
Senses
Rock And Roll
Crutch
My Face
Muse and I
World Winded
Cement Shoes
Now
Fresh Rose
Such A Goof
Profess
Blade Runner

The above poems run one into another. They may stand on their own, but they are better understood together. They are specifically about me and no one else. Except, "Now" includes a heart felt thanks to a friend. All were written on 26 Apr 2012. Thanks


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Surreal Snake said:


> Write the Rage. All of My Friend's Welcome.


Can _everybody _post here? (sorry if that sounds stupid, just wondering was all...)


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

roses are red
poetry has bled..


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

*Poetry, my escape*

Awesome, I'll just post these. I wrote the first two about a year back.

*Stain It Clean* 
Stain it red
With all the blood 
Stain it green
With all the envy
Stain it blue 
With all the sorrow 
Stain it purple 
With all the fear
Stain it black 
With all the sins 
Stain it white 
With the false innocence 
Stain it Clean
Through whatever mean. 

*Soul Breaker
* When you hurt One- 
One that is hopeful
One that is naïve,
One that used to believe
That you loved the One
That You conceived-
It breaks their Heart.

 But when you stab
The One that loved,
The One that strove
To fit in the world You drove
With a very blunt knife-
The One stuck in the web You wove-
It breaks their Soul.

And this I wrote earlier this month:

*Don't Stop* 

I give you my hand 
And I want you to know
I always have your back
Wherever you go
Even if my back breaks,
Or I bend like bow
Never give up
Always letting it flow.


----------



## Dalien

Written Letter
by Dale
27 Apr 2012

One with the entire alphabet
Using entire pages
It would be a long one
Poems seem to only express
Using only pieces
Leaving out so many letters
A long letter written
Would it be the same as poetry


----------



## Dalien

Stopped
by Dale
27 Apr 2012

I unburied my bones
I splayed them out in the dirt
I let go of my power struggle
I drowned my heart
I laid it out in the sand
I let go of my misconceptions
I did all of this…
My heart never stopped beating


----------



## Dalien

Butterfly Heart
by Dale
27 Apr 2012

My heart is beating
like a butterfly
tracing tears
sliding
down my spine
as silence
whispers out loud
like a rose
drifting petals
dropping
landing on the eyes
fanning
hands touching
as if they were
feathers shedding tears
wings wrap
warming
like a butterfly 
breathing my heart


----------



## Susanna

Aka on
We admitted that we were powerless over alcohol
Since my first waking moment in this form
They maintained that slow buzz
She, my mom, drank to deal and stay warm

Now I realize the alcoholic in her
denial stays until strength is found
Her poor health and the mess
Lifelong drama going round and round

What relief and release
From guilt these long years
She used it without flaw
Her denial I wore and shed those tears

Her words and control
Her hatred of self
My own addictions
Textbook off the shelf

I can see now
Her final gift
She spared none
Such a lift

Is it odd
To find peace
In someone else's disease?
To be released?

She told she was raped when I was conceived
Never could understand her lack of logic
Her bullshit for years I had believed
Until yoga and her admission to deceit

As a child I knew it was messed up
That my children would not suffer like me
Well and so they did not
Instead they suffered less and differently

It must have been so comPletely concealed
Out in the visible obvious
In two meetings to me it was revealed
It seems so strange and curious

So much nicer for me to be able to say
She's a fucking alcoholic
And as my gut says to go my own way
I can listen a haul it

It so makes sense
My friends all drunks
If not drunks then abusers
And me spared at least that junk

I am so done right now
Just a young 49
And finding out how
To be here and go forward in time


----------



## cityofcircuits

Lick your lips
Kiss
Lace and whips
Touch
Freak with me
Lust
Gettin' Busy
Loose
Knockin' boots
Us
Having Fun
Love
We are 1


----------



## Surreal Snake

2012

they believed in nothing
they took others beliefs
each tribe bowed to their god
bowing and praying
bowing and praying
the redundant prayer
and the birds and the bees
never had the need


----------



## Surreal Snake

Untitled 101

to kiss a flowers tongue
the crack in a cave which offers sunshine
to brush against kitties eyelashes
a glass of wine with aphrodite
to bow to nothing


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bored

and they were bored
it was about entertainment
containment
gossip
sides
the seesaw lays dormant
the playground has closed its eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tyrant

the tyrant set the rules
and the sycophants listened
they did not want to do anything
but make him happy
their reality was made by others
they wanted to fit in
any others who did not conform
were persecuted as much as the tyrant could give
because he had other tyrants above him
he had to obey but he gave the full charge of his cruelty
which was allowed
a collection of sycophants


----------



## Dalien

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Psychosis

the psychosis stayed another day
and the nuns did pray in their garter belts
and the sun of blog rode his pet frog
and zeus put his head in the noose
and the mOon bared her fangs on saturday
she spread her legs and begged
and the star filled her with silver
as she waved in her space grave


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Ball

they went to the narcissists ball
that never ended
they cried how special they were
but the kittens just ran away
and the gods cried with silver eyes
but the rain did not mind
and the sunshine was blind
they search and never find


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Full mOOn

the full mOOn watched the sunset
and the kittens cried
with tears in their eyes
and the werewolf in me begged for death
but your light put up a fight
and the full mOOn set us free
and the stars in the sky never asked why
and the planets took off their capes
and the rage contained in my tears
and the suicidal sunrise looked down upon me
and the doves bowed and prayed to the new way
and the rainbows sat in the sky
with jeweled eyes
and the valkyries set sail
with a diamond encrusted box
and inside was my bride
she opened up my eyes
to the full mOOns cries


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twist

the dolphins twisted in the skies
they jumped to the full moon
and their children feel the tune
the trippplets played with eternity
and the seas the brave seas
continued to sing in the spring
and the dolphins swayed in the waves
and the love the purple porpoise love
the love saved them


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Kiss

the kiss has caught the sunrise
and the angel took off her crown
and the sound of those around disappeared
and the angel opened her eyes
to me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Peter Steele

he made love to the crescent mOOn
and the incense touched his candle
and they swayed in the wind
and peter played his way
on a purple day he waved
and the stars on blackened canvas
did blink their eyes
and the skies christ the skies
opened up to him
as his spirit flew past the apocalypse
he unleashed his peace
on a summers day


----------



## cityofcircuits

Something I came up with while listening to a song. I kept getting these reoccuring images of fire, a city on fire, a friend, snow....and lots of things, and wrote it all out as quick as I could before I lost any of my ideas.....I work alot off of images I imagine or that pop out to me while I'm listening to music.....


Berlin was on fire 
All the sheep were retreating
There was snow and gray ash
The cavalry swarmed the cities remains as locusts in the dust bowl era 30’s 
This is Depression. Heads and bodies.
Nothing left. Blood and guts.
My head is in the gutter again and my hearts’ laying in the streets.
Confetti, from some demonic party
Possibly……Probably……No
It enters: the piercing of a blade, the rush of an addict, the sting sublime, the burn
I turn 
away

“Hey! Heeeellllllooooooo…….” _He waves his hand to and fro._
‘’Dude. What do you want to do later?”
“Sorry . I got alittle distracted.”
“Yeah, that’s been happening ALOT lately. Which reminds me…..How’s Lea been?”
“I wouldn’t know.”
“I thought you guys were friends?”
“We are……” _or were anyways. I look away. I don’t want Brian to read my look of regret. He’s good at reading me. Always has been. I just don’t feel like talking about it right now and I don’t want to give him any openings.
_“Well…….nevermind. Let’s grab some grub than. I’m starving.” 
_I’m not hungry at all._

Gunpowder smoke scent
Stench of burning flesh
War torn Berlin.


----------



## Paradox1987

*Delhi*

Electric fire marks the approach into
Delhi. A red moon greets the passengers
Who have travelled many leagues to come
Deep into this city. The stars have all
Been plucked, like ripe fruits, from the sky

And placed, to glow, on the streets and
In the houses which teem with life and
Warmth. Around us, the city swelters in 
A heat which bathes away the fatigue
Of a journey, well started and finally finished.

English melts away to the beautiful, familiar
Devnagri script. Which flows from the signs,
Bharat mera swagat karta hai.
Tongues around wag to sounds; Hindi, Urdu, Panjabi,
English. Human birdsong as far as the ear can

Discern. The sun rises to melt away
Clouds and morning fogs. As the heat
Starts to choke. Dogs and birds flee to the shade.
Yet somewhere, far from here, near the mountains;
The air will quicken. Pregnant with rain.


----------



## Susanna

JDI know her happy face now
The soft pant and mouth slightly open
Sitting in the Ford truck
Soaking in the best of life like a human


She's fed and clean and rested
There she sits
Like a chicken that's nested


To be more like my dog
To know satiety and be contented
That is what I strive for
That is what is intended


----------



## Spades

This is really unpolished, but I found it and it really speaks of my Enneagram type (*7w6*):

* 14 June 2009*

_[Inspired by a short bike ride after Yoga. Based on the 4 elements. Raw and unpolished]_

I start the fire
That will light the earth
Take in the air
Hear the water flow

I am free

I run like the bobcat
The ground beneath my paws
I glide like the eagle
The air across my wings

I rest like the lion
The sun basking my fur
I swim like the dolphin
The waves around my fins

I am free

I am the burning flame
The gust of wind
The barren land
I am the roaring sea
The shaking ground
The monsoon flood
I am the gusty storm
The spewing hill
The pouring rain
I am the deepest mine
The hot magma
And the clouds above

I am free

I'm free to learn
I'm free to grow
Free to expand in all directions
I'm free to fly
I'm free to feel
Free to go where no one's been

I am free

And even in my body
Deep within my mind
I am all around me
I am free, I am free

I am free.



Also hi everyone =) First started writing poetry ~2002 and I hope to write some again this summer!


----------



## mushr00m

I show my tears and fears,
Where nobody can hear....


----------



## Surreal Snake

Teardrop

the giant teardrop enveloped the land
and sadness was omniscient
the stars cried in the sky
the moons tears rolled off her wing
and the tears melted in the spring
winters frozen tears sat shaking in fear
and the birds did lose their drops
and the werewolf ran with the pack
and swam in silver teardrops
and aphrodite did come to me
she wiped away my teardrop
she spread her golden wings as we flied the sky
my eyes rusted away


----------



## Promethea

primordial vessel that came before creation
designed to encompass souls to come
witness to so much bloodshed to her negation
dizzying mixture of milk and blood to numb

sew sutures in clay made of ash, bone, human waste
fragmenting force festers, rotting away her skin
lays dormant until a receptacle for such common place
giving him the opportunity, and her sin

shards fall from the heavens in multi-sided mirrors
raining down sacred geometrical design 
a broken one percent - lecherous thrillers
and ninety nine of the sum resign

what the thinker thinks for all of the light
the believers in tandem lock shackles 
escapist at random shall find some delight
and gypsy blood travels in fractals


----------



## snail

Where it always flows

Afraid of being 
understood,
and equally afraid of being 
unknown,
her silence curved like a sickle, 
hunched and questioning
with razor sharp anticipation 
lingering at its edge.

There was a flood that soaked into the ground,
seeping down to the tiny root-feet that 
squirmed between the stony gaps,

and when the spaces finally filled,
there were no flowers.
The mud dried and cracked over bent foreheads
leaving brittle petals like tar pit bones.

There was a moment of breathing in two directions,
of the airflow filling fragile, hollow skins,
drum-like balloon sounds stretching timpani tight,

and when the spaces emptied,
there were only limp fragments.
The explosion flowed through a beached blowhole
and sank into the sand.

Perhaps, she thought,
perhaps I am guessing the lyrics wrong.
perhaps I have been singing the harmony alone.
Perhaps the melody is higher than anybody knows.
Perhaps the voices live in restless ears 
instead of pouring from my throat.


----------



## snail

Mossy Trees

Little bony bird,
feathered in sunlight strands with golden shoulder blades,
chirping from the leaf buds,
nested in the prickles of the deep green woods,
I hear the music your feet steal from the bark;
the songs about the movement of bending branches,
safe from the saws and the dust,
the still places where the breezes never breathe,
the source of all unborn harmonies,
and the sap flowing through the 
warm pine heartbeat 
where your toes wind like tender wires
awaiting the primal current of a new song.


----------



## Proteus

Different spectacles so sure of their shell
No real difference but the place they dwell
They all relate with a practiced ease
Their default behavior and ways to relate
Another tries it on, but it’s not in his fate
Nothing improves just more inured
Not on the outside looking in
Nor inside looking out
A different place where there is no in or out
Glimpses of a far off place seeing outs and ins trying to make sense
Not a place with either


----------



## Surreal Snake

Proteus said:


> Different spectacles so sure of their shell
> No real difference but the place they dwell
> They all relate with a practiced ease
> Their default behavior and ways to relate
> Another tries it on, but it’s not in his fate
> Nothing improves just more inured
> Not on the outside looking in
> Nor inside looking out
> A different place where there is no in or out
> Glimpses of a far off place seeing outs and ins trying to make sense
> Not a place with either


I love this one Bro


----------



## Surreal Snake

Promethea said:


> primordial vessel that came before creation
> designed to encompass souls to come
> witness to so much bloodshed to her negation
> dizzying mixture of milk and blood to numb
> 
> sew sutures in clay made of ash, bone, human waste
> fragmenting force festers, rotting away her skin
> lays dormant until a receptacle for such common place
> giving him the opportunity, and her sin
> 
> shards fall from the heavens in multi-sided mirrors
> raining down sacred geometrical design
> a broken one percent - lecherous thrillers
> and ninety nine of the sum resign
> 
> what the thinker thinks for all of the light
> the believers in tandem lock shackles
> escapist at random shall find some delight
> and gypsy blood travels in fractals


Very intricate..Awesome


----------



## snail

If I were sleeping
In an unsafe location 
Where dreams could catch me,
Longer than my cockroach legs,
Scraping a swift line
To the dark, hidden places
And unsafe shadows
Where I have sought asylum,
Would you pull me close,
Warmly into soft moonlight,
With your careful hands?


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Spirits

the spirits served no one
and the ghost in me believed
the sky tore out blue
and the energy was set free
the vampires swilled the blood
and the angels gave all
the demons spread their curly wings
and the valkyries did sing
and no one was there to care
except peace


----------



## Surreal Snake

snail said:


> If I were sleeping
> In an unsafe location
> Where dreams could catch me,
> Longer than my cockroach legs,
> Scraping a swift line
> To the dark, hidden places
> And unsafe shadows
> Where I have sought asylum,
> Would you pull me close,
> Warmly into soft moonlight,
> With your careful hands?


Gorgeous..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Laid

he laid in the grave
but the box had no thoughts
and the wood rotted away
and the birds in the sky
continued to fly
and the sunshine shivered in space
and the maggots laid in his insides
praying
and after they gave thanks
they lunched on his silence
he continued to lay and obey


----------



## Surreal Snake

Web

the poets with their spider hands wrote their webs
and the silk strings interconnected
the stars lined up one by one
the planets performed on canvas
and the poems fell inside the raindrops
their wings breaking out of them
and they flew by each other
and the spiders web caught them all
it broke their fall..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blink

and the words came from them
and the spiders clawed at the sun
and the flower spat at the bumble bee
and the splinter ripped from the sky
and the moon winked at the stars
and eternity opened her eyes
and saw the web of humanity


----------



## Surreal Snake

Demon

the demon slept on the angels chest
her hearts flutter flutter
and her wings did begin to sing
and the demon opened his eyes
to the watching angel
and the angel removed one of her hearts
she put it inside him
One


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rain

the rain came down as sanctuary
and the ants crawled in perfect lines
they bathed in the silver
and the ants had rain thoughts
the ants did shed many tears
but they kept it all inside
for their queen was everything
but when the rain came
they wept christ they wept
no one could blame them
and the stars in the skies
watched them befriend the rain
as their teardrops mixed with it
the honey in their eyes cried


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wallowed

he wallowed in his grief
but it brought some peace
for it had become a friend
but the stars still shined
and the sky still mined
and the planets sat still
and his mind thought thinking thoughts
and his feeling melted in many layers
but pain was a part of him
until the end..


----------



## Laguna

I didn't write this.
But I could have.

_*Your Name*_

I wrote your name in the sky,
but the wind blew it away.
I wrote your name in the sand,
but the waves washed it away.
I wrote your name in my heart,
and forever it will stay.

~Jessica Blade


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i could of been a vampire
but i never got bitten


----------



## Susanna

The rains
the rains made a muddy mess of a still beautiful day
the day made a beautiful afternoon
i lose myself in this place
oh and the other night what a moon


----------



## viva

*why?*

it was not the rain, she said,
nor was it the song on the radio.

It was not the cat scratches on her shins,
the rotting bananas in the freezer,
or the potholes in the road.

it was not the shakespeare,
the red-eyes,
or the spelling errors in the paper.

it was not the unexpected dream of elephants
or the creases in her arm when she awoke.

it was not the squeaking bathroom door,
the glaring clerk at the supermarket,
or the cracked eggs in the carton.

it was not the flight delay,
the tepid coffee,
or the stains on her shirtsleeve.

it was not the shattered teacup,
or the dents in the car door.

it was none of those things,
she said.


----------



## viva

*the mirror game*

there once was a city where all the buildings were upside-down,
as if reality were some sort of reflection in a pond.

the skyscrapers went deepest, poking at the earth’s core
like they were trying to get its attention.

the birds scuttled and the fish flew
while the people balanced precariously on their hands.

they crawled up ladders to get to their basements.
coffee stains and fingerprints littered the ceiling.

although down was up and left was right,
the people were still the same in their middles.

they shot down heroin and they went up on their boyfriends.
they fell and shone and they won hands up.

they were down in arms and they were up on their luck.
they rose in love and watched the sun fall.


----------



## Davidicus

a skeleton sat next to a needle
—————-

a skeleton sat

next to a needle

hunkered over a dirty chair

the skeleton stared and stared

as the wallpaper peeled

and the flies buzzed around him

the skeleton stared and stared

he sat in his kingdom

of cigarette butts

and the rotten stale

of tobacco and decay

hung in the air

like his royal perfume

and through the blankets draped on the windows

shot beams of sun

illuminating bands of dust across the darkness 

and the glow of the television

displaying a static 

glowing blue the spoon on the table

and some empty beer bottles

and some pill containers

with some oxys left

and some magazines

in front of the dirty chair

where the skeleton sat

next to the needle


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Gypsy

the gypsy helped all
and she sat in her silken chair
and rainbows appeared in her eyes
she gave everything to him
even her twin
but he spit on her satin
yes he stained her
for he had everything given to him
and appreciated nothing
his parents bowed and prayed 
but the gypsy loved him
watching him sleep
little bo peep
but when he awoke
the werewolf never spoke
and the gypsy sat alone
once again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Roomate

the bitch in the basement screamed
and the house did shake
as her rage unleashed her beast
and she never saw any sheep
or her crystal ball
and the monster up above
ripped splinters from the sky
and wished that he died
and the metaphors never snored
the bitch in the basement was lord


----------



## Surreal Snake

Acceptance

they accepted him as friend
and all the mistakes were fake
and the unicorn i did adore

they accepted him as friend
and the stars in the skies never lied
all i could do was blink

they accepted him as friend
and the twins did play in their sandbox
and the love of friends never ends


----------



## Surreal Snake

Inside

inside he did hide
and his feelings were always there
and the thoughts came 
and the pain did stain
and medusa was there
getting her share


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yoko

yoko screamed in my dream
and lennon loaded the harpoon
and the syringe was a friend
when there was only the end
and my rivers of veins
never felt any pain
and my blood chocolate drops
bent my warped spoon
and the holes in my soul began
my head bowed to the nod god
do it again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enneagram Island

they came to enneagram island
the ones looked with perfection
the twos tried to help the others
and the threes were on their knees
to see who looked at them
and the fours hid in the forest
eating their curds and whey
and the fives read in their head
the sixes were witches who showed the way
and the sevens played in the ocean
the eights pulled their weight
and the nines were not on time


----------



## Surreal Snake

Limitless

there is no drug
there is no sky
there is no money
there is no funny
there is no truth
there is only me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yea Right

the numbers got caught in the mirror
and the labels set their tables
and mother goose used a noose
she found her way
today


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Answer

there is no answer
and tradition followed their beliefs
a catch 22 belief
the kind they implant in your mind
when you are 9
and everything else
is mythology


----------



## Surreal Snake

Next

next week can go fuck itself
and tomorrow is a whore
but sunday i pray to the god in me
and monday im on my knees
and the trees bowed with broken noses
you are the rose..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Contract

the contract was signed with time
but time kept turning
burning
and the people we know
continue to grow
and the words of us turned to dust
the only thing i see is me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anais

anais nin opens her bud
and the sun shined in
she spread her cape on fate
and poetry replaced her face
and her lovers got caught in her lullabies 
and they sang the songs of sin
but anais did die
and her wings spread in her grave
and the flowers grew all around
and there was not a sound


----------



## Dalien

Malady Loneliness
by Dale
12 May 2012

Oh, she is a wicked one, indeed
Backstairs gossip with need 
Strewing paper punched circles
A confettied wholeness
Falling bangles of shiny features
A gaudy heavy creature
Dangling steps cutting up the spleen
Disjointed connection of jean
Pulping hands scatter dust
A backbone crumble with fist
Oh, she is more than alone, indeed
Lonely paper circle that bleeds
She folded her wicked fiber with me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Connected

connected to what
tradition was the real belief
they took tradition as a mission and called it god
and the fathers were pleased
that they were just like them
and the sons taught their sons about the one
they worshiped tradition
now i dont care what you wear
or who does your hair
have you ever stared in the mirror
that is truth
and the righteous hated my eyes
my skies
my why
doubt stained me
it set me free


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Stones

the stones were the skies eyes
and they stared at us in silence
they watched us watch
we walked on them
and threw them away
but the stones stayed
to tell the sky
and the sky showed us its light
its night
and the stones saw what we were
they would sit and think
and maybe even blinked
we never really saw what they were
and god has no eyes


----------



## Paradox1987

*Bhopal*

30 April 2012

1984 was a traumatic
Year for India, Panjabi blood was
Shed, and lethal gas leaked throughout Bhopal.

It is now 2012, and this lush green
Town teems. Palaeolithic paintings deck
The caves of Bhimbetka. Ages mapp'd red and

White. Now there are only humans, rocks, bats
And birds. Temples to Gods awe the mind, as
Ancient architectural triumphs for

Omnipotent beings that I truly disdain.
Still Bhopal blooms in April, vivid pink,
Purple and orange flowers dot the landscape

And soak the pre monsoon heat. Sweltering
Beneath the furious sun which blazes
Her wrath like Pallas Athene upon

The poor Trojans walking under her gaze.
Cars throng the tarmac rivers which flow through
The town. A quiet urgency permeates

As bees rush to help flowers turn into fruit,
And men rush to wheeled carts, seeking water.
The clear, gold'n icy sweet taste of being alive.


----------



## Paradox1987

*The Fort at Amer*

The cloudless sky begins to burn the
Lush pink walls of Jaipur, as the cars
And elephants carry locals and tourists
Alike up, up and up the rocky hills of

Amer. Here the last lion kings of Rajputtana
Made their stand. Where the divan-e-aam
Calls the common folk, as ever it did before.
The colours of Rajasthan seduce the untrained

Eyes. Pink, gold, red and silver deck the heads
Of wise, silver haired men. As the walls and stairs
Lead to forts and gardens, tended to perfection.
Oh! To see the queens of old! Their presence

Lingers in the ivory doors. Sandalwood and
Roses perfumed the air, and drew the Mughals.
Their stars and moons stamped upon the walls
And windows, for those with eyes to see.

Raja Jai Singh once proudly sat, with his
Two wives and his eyes mapping the stars.
Here the divan-e-khaas, by its name proclaims
The special nature of royal guests, and the

Bejewelled walls glitter, the mirrors reflect candlelight
Of centuries gone by. Beside the tourists, line
The faithful locals. Bottles of whisky in hand
To offer before the feet of the goddess Shila

Who protects this fort, and blesses the devotees'
Scotch. Beneath the temple and the palace
Are hidden secret tunnels, steeped in a history
Of warfare. The proud heritage of Kshatriyas;

And prouder heritage of Rajputs ooze through
The defaced walls. Each inscribed with the
Mark of new lovers, some alive, some dead
Some barren, some fruitful. All is left for the ages,

In defiance beneath the relentless sun. Just beyond
The settlements, the desert of India will stretch;
And in that sand, somewhere a line lies to
Announce the land of the pure. Once one desert

And now two nations altogether.
Pink flamingoes will flock beyond this
Pink palace. The dream of Maan Singh, 100
Years in the making. Jai Singh's paradise.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the insults fly
when she started to cry..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Attention

attention had an erection
and they could not get enough
and beauty offered truth
but i saw none
and the internet hurled internet pearls
and the sunrise had no eyes
but its beauty saw purple skies
and the orange was all around
and the sunrise said not one word
to be heard..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wood

the ruby wood floated in space
and his face had seen grace
he knew this day would be
and the stars in the sky watched him fly
as the rubies fell from him
but he swam along singing his song
and no one came along
but he had his song all day long
and he floated with stars in his face
he knew his place


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wordy Bird

the words bounced off like birds
they broke their wings on him
his hide was bark right from the start
but the sunshine was still blind
another new day and the angel flew away
i watched her go with shit on her wing
i guess she saw it too..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Black Rose

the black rose raised her hatchet
she cut off all their heads
the red and yellow roses bellowed to the heavens
as their blood did drip away
dead roses today..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Broken Flower

the colors were always serious
one always crying to the others
she pointed her petals
and cried with flowered face
its all the rage 
dont ya know..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Stand

and she made her stand with others
because she could not do it alone
and the stars in the sky asked why
and three thiefs did come together
as her feathers could not feel without them
too many twins..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystals

they thought they knew me
but the words kept turning
and the crystals never cared about that
and the night brought fright
the vicious night..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Muses

the muses were never there
because they focused on hate
but fate had another reason
and the seasons did not care
and they never gave..


----------



## Paradox1987

*Ego Tu Absolvo*

The summer skies have been so cloudless,
Azure pastel blue. In which my mind has
Wandered. The sun has seen humanity
Turn out, clothes bloom and sweetly scented

Nymphs have turned my head. As the weekend
Approaches, a Queen bestows upon us all,
Time off, operas screened in Trafalgar Square.
Revellers bask, as the day lingers beyond what

Only weeks ago was night. Here in the crowds,
Where I feel so alive, I sit on the ground.
Hand in hand, and watch Verdi's mind come to life
And batter my defences with angelic chorus.

Lost upon lyrics I cannot understand, frantically
Chasing symbols that I can. It is time enough
To feel the summer breeze uniting humanity.
Whispered on the wind I hear the voice of the world.

She has loved us, borne our joys and horrors.
She has fed us, helped us live and claimed our dead,
And as we sit and marvel our recent successes, her old voice
Tells us; "ego tu absolvo my child. Ego tu absolvo."


----------



## Surreal Snake

Voltage

the image of change
it brought people together
they voted against one another
this person will make real change
their passion died the next day
and there was no change
a new day did not come
and the image of change 
was always the same
and the revolution he just stared


----------



## Surreal Snake

Evo

and evolution was the solution
but who fucking cared
we knew where we came from
but where were we going
and the politicians kept showing up
three times a year
and the rope kept talking sweet thirteen
and zen kept coming
and we kept running
the answer was not with it
or others
get up and find the truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Ego

his ego answered to nothing but itself
and he never spoke to others
but he loved the limelight
it put up a good fight
and his ego glowed with the coals
he would walk on them for some press
he enjoyed his internet sunset
mothers pet..


----------



## Paradox1987

*To Woman*

Forgive me Athena, I have not honoured
You as I should. Pride is your mien, courage
Your eyes. Wisdom is your demeanour
And logic is your handmaiden. Sweet Athena,

Will not you grant me this chance, to atone
Beneath your grey, haughty gaze? I can
Never compare to your immortal glory, nor
Protect a city with such grace and beauty.

Forgive me Hera, I have not honoured you
As I should. Love is your body, devotion
And fidelity your soul. Your tenderness has
Carried Zeus through, and brought forth many

A babe who has wept at your bosom. You have
Wept with them too. Your compassion is
All mankind could ever aspire to. As your radiance
And beauty is tinged by Athena's ferocity. 

Forgive me Demeter, I have not honoured
You as I should. You have fed us all at your
Expense, and allowed Persephone to
Hide in Hades for seasons at a stretch. Such

Sacrifice perhaps no God could do. Your
Grace and ability to reconcile life with 
Death shall forever pay obeisance to you
And not those who know strength by dint of sex.

Forgive me Kali, I have not honoured you as
I should. For when all is lost and the time
Of evil born of drive, desire, lust and power
Shall be upon us, I shall run back to your 

Side. As you sigh, and slay the evil that
Scares us so. So forgive me goddesses all,
Much maligned and almost forgotten in this 
New age you are. Yet still, I am in awe of you.


----------



## EbonyTigger

*Lost *

I had one chance to make it right
I blew it and walked away
Leaving him in pain
Lost in a world of misery

I’m locked in a world of suffering
Trapped in a world of pain
Never to see him again
He’s gone forever and I’m lost

I’ve lost my sweet love
The day I walked away
Everything’s gone and I have nothing
Happiness has faded never to return


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Wonder

brilliance was a curved ball
power was a slam dunk
grace was the diving catch
hero was a sandwich
envy was never friendly
jealousy was the norm
what a storm..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Zzzzzzzs sonneT

zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs
zzzzzzzs


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sexy Beast

the beast was the bitch
and the tentacles grew out of him
they claimed the skies
and the eyes were on the end
looking around for any sound
and his insides hid
when he flipped his lid
his eyeballs purred
then not a word


----------



## Surreal Snake

Obsessed

and obsession grew to reality
and he hid his hatred on saturdays
and all the rest of his days
he stayed in his cave
portraying some image
some holy ghost
some schizoid host


----------



## Surreal Snake

Maggot

the maggot yelled freedom
and they ate from no plate
and the blood blocked the sunshine
and they licked it up with maggot tongues
and they sucked on one another
without any rubbers


----------



## Surreal Snake

Page

the new page spit rage
and the bones in the ground
dead with their crowns
and the graves laid in their caves
and the stages of rage were all around
not one sound..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ended

the day ended
i took its fucking life
and i watched it die
with flowers in my eyes
the killer in me set it free
and it screamed real loud
as i buried its shroud


----------



## Surreal Snake

Muse

the muse of fire stained his soul
and mediocre fright hid in candlelight
and goblins growled with the fowl
and crushed crescent moons screamed for noon
but the fire stayed inside
it was his bride
and this wicked bitch carried her tongues
she set her lasers on stun
but she never fired her hour
as i took her in our chains
and red rain fell as we tasted one another
our screams heard over the bells
and heaven sat twisted with blisters
we laughed as we broke them together
and curses fell as black night became sight
damned with each other
forever


----------



## Dalien

Daggere
by Dale
2 June 2012

Quillon grasping breath
A vigorous walling
Lines breathe the fine air

Icy winds freeze the plumes
Winter has fallen
Silence tastes its wings

Glint of steel clasping
The raven stares its calling
Standing still with grip


----------



## Lokkye

Parks of Blissful Recollection

In cloudy parks bereft of light,
Chirping pigeons blithely bade
Towards dim-lit skies of grey and silver.
Where cold wind blows, and branches shiver.


I am not fearful of winter gloom.
Though lifeless trees do not bear fruit,
Though sunny days are awfully distant.
It's in despair, where hope takes root.


There was a time when flowers blossomed,
When birds sung songs of cheer and joy
Those days might not return today, tomorrow.
But these dreary days, are no cause for sorrow.


I have firm hope the billows will dwindle.
A sunlit firmament, will sure soon show.
And though lackluster, this park of dreams,
In fertile soil, new life will grow.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lokkye said:


> Parks of Blissful Recollection
> 
> In cloudy parks bereft of light,
> Chirping pigeons blithely bade
> Towards dim-lit skies of grey and silver.
> Where cold wind blows, and branches shiver.
> 
> 
> I am not fearful of winter gloom.
> Though lifeless trees do not bear fruit,
> Though sunny days are awfully distant.
> It's in despair, where hope takes root.
> 
> 
> There was a time when flowers blossomed,
> When birds sung songs of cheer and joy
> Those days might not return today, tomorrow.
> But these dreary days, are no cause for sorrow.
> 
> 
> I have firm hope the billows will dwindle.
> A sunlit firmament, will sure soon show.
> And though lackluster, this park of dreams,
> In fertile soil, new life will grow.


Love this one..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blah

the words said blah
and he got on the seesaw
up and down
up and down
the frowns of clowns
diggity dip dip shit


----------



## Surreal Snake

One ParT.009

and little bo peep
flocked to his sheep
kiss some ass
fill your glass


----------



## Surreal Snake

Glory

and glory was the story
he yelled at the birds
you will not fly again
and they laughed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Torch

the torch was the source
and the flame began on the ground
and the sounds of others stamped out
censor the night


----------



## Surreal Snake

Occasionally

once and awhile 
the writing sat in the sun
other places new faces
and the tyrant chirped


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wha

what was that 
others wrote and went their way
but some had to explain
to the rain..


----------



## Azure Bass

You've seen your highs
You've seen your lows
They've seen them both
And so's your soul

Your body will reap and
So your mind will breathe
Your very resistance
To create existence


----------



## Surreal Snake

One

one million colours stained the nights sky
and the sound was perfect silence
they flew around without ground
and the stars never asked why
or cried
the colours spread their wings
and they did begin to sing
and silence now had an alliance
and they skied together
forever..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Souless

the internets soul had nowhere to go
the screen was its skin
the keyboards its teeth
the hard drive its mind
but it had no feelings within
let the games begin..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Snow

the snow spilled on one and all
but the dolls inside did hide
and the angel let loose her truth
the snow fell from her eyes
and kitty did play with them
she had friend..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fer Elise

bach wrote while others spoke
his muse did offer truth
and cats hid in the nights sky
and the angels did lose their rings
and the sound of thunder did plunder
as elise released her beast
into me
and the stars did shine in record time
and they wiped their capes with grace
and the goddess did come
with the sun
like a scar on my body
you will always be there


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shone

the stars shined like wet pearls
and they shook their tails
and the silver did drip from them
and i looked up to the sound of thought
and a silver drop found my raindrop


----------



## Surreal Snake

Magic

the magic was an enigma
inside the drop of rain
falling on top of the abyss
and the predatory spirit was not bliss
it kissed with trippple tongues
it licked with grip
and the sun no longer shined
and time kicked back to its spine
and the kundalini raged in my cage
i could not find my feather
as they climbed inside my mind
and they took what they could find
but i fought them off
myself the cost..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Savage

the savage stayed hidden
it never showed
and on the day i found my cave
it went away
but it surely preyed 
and its crystal ship was filled with blood
it left to flood another


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stained sonneT

stained
stained
stained
stained
stained
stained
stained
stained
stained
stained
stained
stained
stained
stained


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Blogs

the blogs of us spilled their thorny insides
and others taught wicca
and sometimes magic was tragic
and the muses rang their bells
the spiritual rituals held his feathers together
he only understood one thing
the confusion of his being
and diatribes were locked inside
to show their bloody tide
but the sunrise still skied
and the sunset still died


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dabble Dabble

the witches dabbled in my feathers
and the snakes did lose their skins
and trojan weather was found together
and the twins did lose their sin
and blackened eye lit up the sky
as sailors found forever
as i spied the witches pie
the feathers lost their tether
and the ruins of me were set free
the spirits left the need to be
the need to be..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Reign

the pain reigned
it never showed its feathers
and cyclops fought with the dogs
and the kittens prayed to get their own way
and the goat did pluck the demon
and crucified stars came down with claws
and the winter thawed
with its shawl


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the birds and the bees
knew they were free..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bored

they were bored
and the dragon did lose his wings
and the spring never did sing 
and the internet had found its pet
bored with a chord
they were floored


----------



## Surreal Snake

Theocrasia

the ancient cultures worshiped their own gods
male and female entities
the people were treated like vermin
the rich and leaders despised one another
life was wretched
and assimilation did happen
and the people were ready for immortal religions
this life was not worth living
without an afterlife..


----------



## Surreal Snake

9

nine lines of crime
and the angels found their feathers
and the sun did stain their twins
and the crime came with time
we forgot about their feathers
and thought about who was better
and the egos of us were crushed
and big brother sits in his starship
eating our curds and whey


----------



## Surreal Snake

Photon

the photons waved
and the particles played
and space did lose its face
and the stars in the sky
never asked why
they always knew their place
with grace..


----------



## MrShatter

But my thought to gain
Something subtle in this pain
Dreams and stars save me


----------



## MrShatter

@Surreal Snake
I've been looking over, I like some of your stuff,
Are you going to be a professional writer?


----------



## camus11

A thousand hopes are thinned like broken glass
Flowing words cannot know when the silence will pass
Only fields of dreams can be kept green within her reach
As a restless sigh gathers motion, upon a stormy sea
As a restless sigh gathers motion, all along a stormy sea
What words that form upon my lips are drier than the dark
A life that shines and grows to be a star shivers into a spark
There is a road of lonely paths I walk against it with a sullen wrath
I cannot see I cannot know I cannot tell I cannot know I cannot know my mind reels in terror at the menace of the coming dawn like a butterfly on the breeze my wings are clipped I've lost my script I do not know where I am
I cannot see I cannot pry I cannot rush and touch the sky
She is gone I cannot reach her she is gone and my heart screeches she is gone life could not keep her
I cannot reach her hand there is an ocean where I stand I am drowning in my knowledge of a goddess on the edge


If only
I could write
A thousand rhymes
Sculpt a palace from a photon
Electric charge from a proton
If only 
I could write
A thousand rhymes
So she could shine
Like a candle in the dark
So she could shine
Like a candle in the dark
So she could shine
Like a candle in the dark
Nico, my candle in the dark


----------



## Surreal Snake

Thanks.I just write.It is what it is.^^


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck The Police sonneT

fuck the police
fuck the police
fuck the police
fuck the police
fuck the police
fuck the police
fuck the police
fuck the police
fuck the police
fuck the police
fuck the police
fuck the police
fuck the police
fuck the police


----------



## EbonyTigger

I'm so tired of loving you
So tired of feeling this way
Why can't I forget you?

I wish I could move on
Leave all this crap behind
But things will never change


----------



## Dalien

Here You Are With Me
(for Aunt Bobbie)
by Dale
10 June 2012

Her body was twisted
Her mind was sharp
My mother's sister
Close to me endless
Leaning over she whispers
"I know a secret"
Words I don't recall
Except that they told all
Those eyes, they danced
Mine into a merry trance
Secrets that smiled eternity
Dancing close to my soul
Images paint on my mind
Playing those moments
Here you are with me


----------



## Dalien

Lines
by Dale
11 June 2012

The wind fell like rain
Pin dots prick like pain
Limits drew the lines
Cost of the heart fines
Words they twist inside
Pencil lays put aside


----------



## Dalien

Road Side
by Dale
11 June 2012

Up off the road side
Cars flash on by
Head reeling belied
Left for the dead
Crawls into a kneel
Finds an even keel
She drove her car
Up off the road side


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dragged

i dragged the demon across the stones
he could not blink he could not blink he could not blink
and his talons clawed out his eyes
he could not take me looking at him
then the angel came
and said do it again
and my pain came out once again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stones

the wet pebbles scratched the sky
and the heavens roared for more
and the spirits were all around
and one wore her crown
but the jewels did fall from them
and some people took them from her ground
and the sounds of screaming all around
never pick up the demons offering


----------



## Surreal Snake

Look

she said 
and never said one word
and i glanced in a trance
and she stared with glare
and the sound of my heartbeat went weak
but i kept her out
and sent her away
but sometimes she stayed
and i learned about their pets
and to cast some spells
surely hell had an offering too
but i cut her loose
with the truth..


----------



## Susanna

It came in the stillness
The knowing of waking up
for me, God's love God's bliss
that is the soup in the cup


----------



## Surreal Snake

Urn

candles burned in the urn
incense twirled in the world
darkness ruled the night
and the bats sight was tight
but the need to be
was the need indeed
and the seeds of us flourished
in the rust of gargoyle puss


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sloth

the gargoyles stared for eternity
and one day they fell over
and the clover was gone
along with its song
and the sunflower fields bled dead
and the crowns on our heads
dust..


----------



## Surreal Snake

N

the nights death came
and the stars did lose their thoughts
but their scars stayed on
as their flesh was gone
and their tails wiggled no more
and the planets became marbles
and the milky way lost its sight


----------



## Susanna

Reiki Circle
She had such beautiful energy
then so did he
then she had such beautiful energy
the tears of realization that we
all have such beautiful energy


----------



## Surreal Snake

Feather

she wrote with feather upon his chest
and she called the demon to play
and he rose with jagged claws
and the winter thawed
and the ravens cawed
but he got what he deserved


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wait

i cant wait to be free of this body
this meat
hidden in a shell
i dwell
and the cave will one day be free
i will be complete..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck The Feathers

the feathers fell like snow
and each one was a sun
burning in the nights air
and the bats darted past
smashing into the feathers
their sonar knew not these drops
but cyclops saw
as he watched them land
on his hand
life was grand..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Died

she died in the pocket of cyclops
and the rain came regardless
and nothing stops
but she stayed in his jacket
until cyclops did cry
and one huge tear touched her drop
and she sprang back to life
in the night..


----------



## Dalien

Winding Wind
by Dale
17 June 2012

A strolling winding way
Slips off along the play
Ripples startle the May
Holding breath with sway
A slow dance of liquid fire
Glides winding the wild
Taming ice holds desire
Keeping breath as a child
A soft humming wind sings
Stirs skin shivering wings
Ruffles shake undressing
Waving breath takes wing
A song sings with fire ice
Rides the wings of dance
Laying on the thunder
Breathing flees with the wind


----------



## thedavidhooker

*Triumphs*

Today I took a warm shower
And realized the triumphs
A water bead
Can offer on a cold earth.


----------



## thedavidhooker

*Kisses*

I was inclined to believe her
When she said she would destroy me
After the fireworks that accompanied our kisses
Turned into atom bombs.


----------



## thedavidhooker

*All the whys*

The time I tried to commit suicide
I thought of all the whys
My blood would never answer
And my mother's face
Upon realizing she would bury a second child,

That day I learned I cared too much
To not care.


----------



## thedavidhooker

*Used bookstores*

I occupy used bookstores
To breathe the same stale air
I did in a past life.


----------



## thedavidhooker

*Metro card*

The expired Metro card sits in my wallet
As a reminder of the vignettes
Walking only daydreams about.


----------



## Surreal Snake

But

the rage flew away like a butterfly through sage
but the moth showed its fangs and it returned
and purple clouds watched
the beauty of their poison
and the night sang death songs
its rage never gone


----------



## thedavidhooker

*Sex*

Sex is said
To be a huge selling point.

Come to think of it,
Any repetition of mammals
Makes for popular television.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pire

the vampires fucked in the clouds
there was no need for rubber
and they screwed at warp eight
the horror was great
and dead sperm never learned
the beauty of the quake


----------



## Surreal Snake

Unique

i kept hearing about unique
yes they all agreed 
and ghost rain came
and dragonflies hurled the skies over their shoulders
and vanity took their sanity
their tails clapped against one another
and mother goose cut them loose


----------



## Dalien

Fire Ice Meld
by Dale
17 June 2012

A moment in an occurrence
Crescendo rising higher
Intensity burning so strong
Freeze framing moments
Like a hummingbird’s wings
Beating a rhythm so strong
Suspension caught in midair
A wind of breath let loose
The rest thrumming so strong
Commotion inside rises high
Like the crest of a tall wave
A moment of fire and ice melding


----------



## Dalien

Yes, She Does
by Dale
17 June 2012

Yes, why yes she dances 
Painting her a peacock
The eyes of the stars she wears
The truth of her honesty 

Yes, why yes she chances
Painting she shocks
The flight of wings and swords
The truth of her colors

Yes, why yes she dances
Painting her fashion
Animation wearing passion
The truth of her eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

S.S

syringes sucked up the souls of men
and raindrops had thoughts
and blog below never had a soul
and the grim reaper sent my postcard
and who could we call friend
with harpoons in our arms
there is only the end..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spray

she sprayed her juices on my poetry
and the pages lapped them up
their tiny tongues licked with grip
and her juices made them complete
trick or treat..


----------



## Dalien

Page Uncaged
by Dale
18 June 2012

Words spelled the pages
The entire world who reads
Puts them in a cage
They speak of the fallen one
They don’t wear those beads
The pages will rage by steel
Cold winds toss daggers fine like ice
I bet my only dollar they all breathe fire
Just as those spelling words
Dare to dance the page with zeal
Crimson tides ride with longswords
Oh, just breathe out those words in the mire
Wings are free of their raging cage
Singing the songs of the sages


----------



## Dalien

Integrity
by Dale
18 June 2012

Untouchable trust
Wearing its integrity
Trust standing naked

So says the peacock


----------



## Surreal Snake

Goblin

the satin sheets of january whirled goblin snow
and roses arched their backs in the wind
and love the eternal dove threw lines of lace in our faces
but the monster still growled with the fowl

the muse put on her crown
and tulips twirled in the world
and love lost her suds on a saturday
but her calendar was never updated

the wicked walked with the wounded
and the lily laid down with the dead
and love raged her petals did stain
but the tears came just the same


----------



## Surreal Snake

mOOn

the mOOn was a monster that could not be undone
she twirled her baton throughout the ages
and her sage raged with grace
she bowed to broken hearts
and her tongues did taste
my fate..


----------



## Surreal Snake

C

creature do you love me
our talk tilted to the sunset
and her feathers remembered november
and who could we trust
with so much rust
and satin stained my pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Indy

on a september day the indigo came
and the wish was a slice of silver
and time became sublime
and spirits entered my center
and sometimes goblins cried
and purple skies opened wide
sunset free..


----------



## Susanna

True

Watch what you read
read what you watch
oh how simple that was
but is it true

Well it is true
the lack of nothing
discovery is not new
whole and worthy in just being


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Angel

the angel was righteous
she was always fair to everyone
she needed nothing from others
and she plundered the wonder
yes her truth was let loose
and the demons bowed
to her crown..


----------



## Surreal Snake

LoVe Part.TruTh

love glistened in its crystal ball
trapped in the realms of others
and two bells sought their smells
and the intrigue of love was the mystery
its history was bliss
and empires fell to its kiss
and love touched the unicorns horn
and it stabbed the wicked
no one was immune 
and the clouds looked down
wondering why we skied
with loVe..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Democracy

democray explodes with the sound of the gun
and the children run verbatim
and happenstance never had a chance
and catch~22 slew the angels will to sing
but what about complacency
it sang daily without a beak
and choice never had a voice
and they voted in twins with sin
and they lost my vote to a toke
revolution began with a stance
take a chance..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Knight's Move

the game of chess was a mess
and angels blew demons
and the swallow flew in our storms
and knight takes rook was a crock of shit
the rook kept its vows to itself
and the mouse ignored my sword
but i accepted the score..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

there is only the end
my friend..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tropic of Obsession

i want her
i want to touch her crystal pistol
i want to feed its force
i want to melt with it
i want to lick the unicorns horn
forever..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ruins

the ruins of us were kept hidden
we only showed our strength
and our egos glowed like nights coals
the blood of our foal
and the night always showed its fright
the terror blind behind our kind
and the kisses were kept hidden
smitten by glass houses
circumstance..


----------



## Susanna

Number 3
Number three
over so quick
first one nine
second one six

How funny this last one
me so innocent and naive
he says "I never lie"
me so easy to deceive

So tonight
without even trying
he was called on it and tried
to justify the lying

Me sitting there
smiling
he was called on it
twasn't me who was lying

So this last one
less than a year
see he lied for a reason
he must go for it it is most clear


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hive

intuition swam deep inside our hives
and swarms of seeds began to bleed
and philosophers put on their perfume
roasting in its scent
and intuition came to fruition


----------



## Surreal Snake

Memory

memory was the most powerful emotion
and it never lost its devotion
throughout time even when he lost his mind
memory tugged at his shores
bit and pieces unleashed in the beast
trick or treat..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Poets

they wrote poetry on birch bark
they felt with two hearts
they sprinkled themselves on wood
they slid on frozen silver
they barked at the crescent mOOn
they wondered with thunder
they plundered themselves
they lived the cycles of life
they raged with intuitions condition
they sang the songs of self..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scent

i can only imagine her scent
her noble way of saying things
her intellect strong without regret
her perfect sunset bleeding in my arms
if only i could bow to her
i would..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Exit Stage Left

they exited from the self
and flew into the group
and they thought the group offered truth
but it only offered the noose


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kept

he kept himself in isolation
a prison sentence
with no judge nor jury
and he wondered about the stars
not his scars
they would be there for life
and the colour of her hair
her stare
and he thought these things alone
and the triangle of time eased his mind
as he remembered the things that were
Purrrrrrrrrrrrrr Purrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crazy

crazy jazz music played as he raged
and he thought about the dot that was him
some fucked up spot
some lonely twin
and the superfragalisciuos delicious witch
mmmm just one twitch
i itch..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gia Carangi

gia got caught up in the worlds pearl
and the drugs tugged at her uniqueness
and they played with her sage
and gia at the age of waves
decided to rage
and heroin became her heroine
she had sex with herself
and her mirror got shattered in space
just one taste..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The River

the river spilled forth with wavy gravy thoughts
and the purple night announced its intention

the sight of its brightness set the sunset on fire
and the river emerged with its will

the feelings rang true while angels swam with their wings
and the river was grand once again

the demons swirled in tidal pools
and the river retained its rage

the sting of the rivers tail
and the demons drowned without a sound


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Secret

the secret fell inside the winged raindrop
falling frozen towards the abyss
but just when the drop was falling towards the spot
she took it with a kiss..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shame sonneT

the redundant shame
the redundant shame
the redundant shame
the redundant shame
the redundant shame
the redundant shame
the redundant shame
the redundant shame
the redundant shame
the redundant shame
the redundant shame
the redundant shame
the redundant shame
the redundant shame


----------



## Surreal Snake

Belief

was belief real when it came from others
or is that tradition
passing down thought is not feeling
but it is accepted
what is rational of the beliefs of others
who have taken others belief through passage
and did this belief come from the self
when taught by others
what was belief
what was tradition
when others thought for them
think for yourself


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ad Hominem

voices came from nowhere
and money produced paper people
money ruled the kings highway
and on this day money preyed
money stripped trees of their souls
the paper had blood on it
it made them feel real
money their seal


----------



## Surreal Snake

The People

the people voted against themselves
not against the party
and government was not government
it was a corporation
and they watched them vote on a cheery note
they never went after them
let the revolution begin..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Wall

the wall was an Ni barrier
the crystals glistened with rebar 
and silver thread completed 
and when beasts tried to enter
the fence growled with defense
but sometimes the gates would open
and others with Ni let in
the chosen few loyal and true


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ribbons

i sliced ribbons from the sky
and i tied them in her hair
then i braided the sky for her
the shine in her wavy gravy hair was sublime
lets do it one more time..


----------



## Paradox1987

*Dearest Fate*

Oh sweet fate, how you stalk our
Every step. Never without a pair of eyes,
You shame and share, build our pride;
Crush our souls. Until I no longer despair

Whether my soul be great or ill, good
Or evil, it may not be there, though should
It be; fate, time and uncertainty
Where would I languish without thy company?

In springtime, the sun brings forth trees,
Flowers, leaves and reproduction. The headiest
Most intoxicating scent of fruit and lust is
Accompanied by colour, beauty and abandon. 

Such bold art it is which paints such
Background only to mask and cloak the
Struggle to glimpse this shared portrait again.
To feel again the kinship merely of

Life. Such magic there is to
Walk the city crowds, or the buzzing
Arboretum in parks. Watch'd by all
That lives, whilst also watching. Time

Gently seduces, begging you to draw
Your mark anew upon the grandest
Canvas humanity can experience. Riven
And flayed where life has drawn 

Us anew with each passing day.
To have had my chance to play
The painter, and have my time shar'd
With existence; dear fate, I am bless'd.


----------



## Paradox1987

*Darwin*

To be sure, the world could not
Ever have weighed upon Atlas so
Greatly. Nor indeed on Heracles,
As he too laboured for the truth. 

Jesus rode in on an humble donkey,
As I have my Beagle, which has
Carried us, day by day through
Storm and rain. The Ark upon which

The secrets of life, through death
Shall be revealed, and once the stain
Is upon the mind, it does not wash clean.
But glides and haunts, behind the eyes.

And the very origin of life begins to paint
Itself upon a canvas of vivid, bustling colours,
Which hides the macabre struggle to survive.
What devilry is this? The heresy is plain to see,

Death has its secrets, sometimes he speaks
Words so vile, we run and seek to outwit 
Him futilely. Yet on a turn he sings a song of
Such seduction, and within these fossils 

We are confronted by our deepest and binding
Commonality. In death alone is the story writ,
And brooks no other author. God, he has promised
Eternal life, and have it you shall, as the

Will to evade death's embrace is what sustains
Improvement, and life, oh life, it shall march on
To a beat that is danced to in sorrow and in joy. 
As long as death stalks the air, the fires of life are fed.

Yet more humbling a heresy cannot be seen,
For without these fossils, this starlight and water,
Oh! I could not have been nor had eyes which
Whispered to me their sweet blasphemy. God is change.


----------



## Promethea

*My body is made of keys*

within me exists everything
sand or mortar, glass or caulk
i am anything you need
jack of all trades triumphantly
loyal to a fault
sometimes to you
but always to my own cause
i can do anything
i juggle until it falls
i am not the strongest
but i will carry it all
built at the core to withstand
no question, because i must
waiting for faith to gain an upper-hand
in resilience i do trust


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shore

he was lost at sea
and saw a distant light
rowing towards it something stood on shore
as he got closer he realized what it was
cyclops swung his lantern
waiting to clobber me
golly gee


----------



## Surreal Snake

Existence

who really knew what the truth was
monkeys talked and spiders walked
and cyclops blinked one eye
and the noose of truth swung inside his tides
but he never let it out
he watched dolphins sky
and the children spy
the truth only got in his way..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anxiety

anxiety was my lover
she would stick her knife in
always ripping up
we would love long into the night
and spiders fed their webs into me
i would take them in slashed and torn
with anxietys scorn
and delicious pain came to be
anxiety is me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Run

lets go running
i ran away from myself
each footstep a cyclops of rage
pounding my will on the stage
date anyone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Epic

it was epic mealtime with words
and king kong played his song
he fried and flipped those wordy dishes
and occasionally made some wishes
bitches


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silence

silence never had any expectations
it was easy to control
silence is what blew off the angels feathers
if you listened closely
you could feel it
it was such a sexy slut


----------



## Surreal Snake

Praise

the praise of others sank with the fishies
it was group soup
and sometimes i watched them say
then they would prey
their blades would sink deeper
after the praise


----------



## Surreal Snake

Thoughts

thoughts had their own sound waves
they moved like music
like 10000 universes in a spidersweb
and the sugar moved when thoughts grooved
in our brains 
and space communicated with us
catching us in our places
but we stood still and the thoughts spoke still
and the places that we used to know grew
and grew and grew
and thoughts disappeared
when the end came dear


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Ledge

the ledge looked good
one more step junkie poet
you will find the noose
the juice
the truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Finger

the finger was always pointed
that mother fuck piece of rabid snow weasel encrusted rat bacterial feces fuck marble
yeah they had the truth
it was a monopoly
their rusted starship
it was found inside the group
you can have it


----------



## Surreal Snake

Label

the label balanced their tables
it shined their shoes with truth
it overcame the rain
scorched the snow
they were on blow..


----------



## Dalien

Square Clock Gunning
by Dale
2 July 2012

Summit displays on a square clock
Intensity swears by notch of a gun
Or was that the ash that runs the stun
Xing the grid connecting corners bid
The months of seasons with treasons
Twelve gathered three tied to a rock 
Many years between the time punch
Add them to the family tree dysfunction
Forever the gun stunning her emotions
Oh the bad one for expelling the notions
That brands her as the passive lunch
Taking the notches laced with splotches 
Come live at this house made of shock
Brother dear kindly says to fuck off
Past the time punches the gun runs
She stands and speaks with a cough
Her father spits a bullet “she tells me off”
Here it goes again she bites the bullet
Always shot when the trigger says nothing
Forever shot down when the trigger says enough
None of them listened for when it clicked to begin with
Yet, just another xing on the grid of the square clock


----------



## Lokkye

*Death*

Cloaked in silent darkness I was crippled
He beckoned with a bony hand
Forced the scythe through my neck
Blade tore through skin
Blood touched my chin
Eyes bulged out
My head
Fell
Rolled
He came
To collect me
Soul in the litter
Blemished with iniquity
He beckoned with a bony hand
Cloaked in silent darkness, I was
...gone


----------



## Lokkye

*The Sorceress Who Weaved*

Sorcery-crafted ragged cotton
Threads of broken tassel
Strings of tattered silk
The hands that weaved the fabrics
Hung on the front porch walls

She sold the curséd cotton pieces
In well-liked corner stores
They did not know she was a witch
So they smiled
They greeted
They offered grateful blessings

Alas, she felt lonely
She cried wretchedly at night
The kindly witch wished for happiness
And deliverance from her plight

But unsuspecting lowly citizens
Knew not her wicked ancestry
To them she was a quirky old woman
Just not made for these ho-hum times

She overlooked the town
Flew at night imperceptibly
Wanting to be accepted
To be free
To live without fear
But the poor witch could only dream
No one likes them wicked witches
Them scraggly, monstrous outcasts

So she flew back home on her trusty broom...

To such a horrid sight!

Children have entered unsuspectingly
Her comfortable abode!
They spilled her boiling cauldron to the ground
They ran, they screamed, they crowed!
'Witch!' They shouted!
They pointed fingers
They called their parents
You should have seen the horrified looks
On their panic-stricken faces
Their disgust brimmed and frothed
Like the witch's 'ol spilt potion
The town discovered her wicked roots
Dear gosh, was there a commotion!

The witch cried and protested
'I wish you all no evil!'
But they didn't listen
'Burn the wicked witch!' They shouted
And though her heart was kind
And her intentions truly pure
The town people they could not understand
They burnt her at the stake

The witch was horrified
Her face contorted
Her tears burnt in the flames
Her cries no one supported

She tried to flail but to no avail
The poor witch died, when the hour hand hit the three

'The witch is dead!' The townsfolk said
Indeed the witch is dead.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Candle

i bent the wick back
i snapped its neck
its blood pouring out
not one shout


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trippple

the sun had three sons
and the trippplets spit their rage
their tongues touched and tasted
and their rage was never contained
they never had a place


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tame

insane in the brain
where terror touched pain
and depression was in session
she would kiss with sensuous lips
and her tongues ran a train on me
they had need..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Marilyn

marilyn played with them in many ways
she had the stars inside
but they looked at her as meat
and marilyn was very deep
her intellect did not neglect
and they never took her serious
she gave them lives they lived their lies
marilyns petals filled the meadows
and her seeds were planted in aphrodites keep
and the goddesses skied with pearls in their eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Feelings Uh Huh

feelings fell with hells petals
and the slime did drip from them
but then the next day they were friend
and my thoughts were bots
grooving along to their own song
intuition was a condition
it came with sage and called the crystal ball
one and all


----------



## Surreal Snake

TwiN

feelings got caught in my condition
and i watched the cry
with dolls eyes
not one sound
tears all around
and intuition kept its position
it was boss with hot sauce


----------



## Raichan

Perfume, poetry, solitude,
How extraordinary is the ordinariness of ordinary things in the life,
Of the ordinary extraordinary.


----------



## Dalien

The Great Stage
By Dalien
3 Jul 2012

Perfection sneaks aground
digs up ancient myths
death before hand

Rebuttal runs around
kicking eveyone’s ass
all over the place

Rejection moves abound
binding the chess piece
checkmates the entire strand

Rejection kicks ass
Rebuttal moves small
Perfection never a chance

The great stage acts alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Paradi3e

paradise was a rose that lost her clothes
the blackened night with rainbow sight
a dagger with a flood of blood
i stagger to my center
naked and burned
one more turn


----------



## Surreal Snake

DeaTh

death liked to have all the control
and the souls of the bold were crushed
with just one touch..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Touch

oh perfect touch
i feel your dust on me
surreal sunshine has made them blind
my eyelids are gone i stare with flair
and prayers a plenty
fill plastic steeples
i wash my pupils


----------



## Surreal Snake

Perfect

perfect is the disease of the sea
i bled counter fit blood with demon tides
and i swam in the blood of the ocean
give me more of her lotion 
devotion came with the rain
and i watched it fall and cry
four seconds of wet sunset with tears in my eyes
then the rain did die


----------



## Surreal Snake

Away

away she said
and she fed on the blood of my bug
the insect got on its knees
but it only believed in the need
the need to be free
and scorpion skies never lied
the insect laid torn
his cage has freed his rage
a sonnet shell spell
i lay squished a meal for someone
it is done..


----------



## Dalien

Minified
by Dalien
4 Jul 2012

She tries and tries and tries to realize
and the alphabet arranges her eyes
and many shapes of her tears cry
she handed her all without tie
and trick or treat spooked and implied
yet it landed and my how it flied
just why write it and it did minify
and her veins sunk and decried
as she realized they were rung dry
she tries the thought away as she dies


----------



## Dalien

Chest Thumping
by Dale
4 Jul 2012

They thump their chest
Yes, sir, they are mighty
Not a bashing simply dashing
But, ma'am thumps hers
Not their drum simply bum
But, they beat her round
Exceptions to the rules
Yes, hon, far and rare
Not a neanderthals calling
But chest thumpers
Who are equalizers
Oh, imagine striving for that song


----------



## Surreal Snake

Maggot sonneT

maggot
maggot
maggot
maggot
maggot
maggot
maggot
maggot
maggot
maggot
maggot
maggot
maggot
maggot


----------



## Surreal Snake

Eclipse

the eclipse came
and the sun showed its black heart
and the sunset lost its colour
and the mOOn did find its shine


----------



## Surreal Snake

Song

they wrote songs of the gone
and three tongues did touch
with liquid lunch
they tasted and touched
and i never looked at the sky
because it cried


----------



## Surreal Snake

Patty

she took a step towards me
the muse did wear her crown
and the sounds of others were smothered
her deep chocolate eyes never lied
and the sound of her kiss was bliss
on a dark indian night
love did bite..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Commit

whoever did
i waited and waited
to claim her sky
i waited for her song
to touch her velvet
to open up her eyes
to bow down to her crown
but she saw his sunrise
while i died inside
and alone was home


----------



## Surreal Snake

Glow

the mOOn glowed and the sunset had a soul
and the blood of its foal was old
and the skies sang lullabies to the sunrise
and the sunset was no ones pet
it went down with purple sound
all around..


----------



## bigtex1989

My Abyss

Travel down my stairs, what am I to see?
Another ladder down below, looking up at me
An arrow pointing all around, where I'm going to be

Descend down rung by rung, trying to be careful
Blackness begins to surround, starting to get fearful
Slip and fall just a bit, shout and get an earful

At the foot, look around, nothing in my sight
A horse with wings appears, starting to take flight
Hoping on, I hope I can fly far from this blight

To a door, led am I, wooden, dark and barred
Noises from within I hear, and absent is the guard
The beast inside must be mad and definitely scarred

Open doors, imagined now, but what lurks beyond?
Disgusting remnants of the heath, from the hells it spawned
Immediately a feeling spurts, some twisted sort of bond

The titan moves from the depths, unstoppable and all
What portions of the soul are left? The ones it wants to maul?
A message to the gods I've lost, a message I can't scrawl

Awakened now and never stopping, stomping on, grotesque 
Unleashed I have the despair within, while sitting at my desk


----------



## Surreal Snake

Big Pharma

the corporations made up their pills
it brought the people artificial happiness
and people were hooked by psychopathic crooks
the doctors gave them prescriptions
and if they gave enough it was two tickets on big pharmas ticket
vacation for saturation
and hypocrites rolled in his grave
wondering why doctors took his oath
and big money made governments sunny
and they acted moral while the lies did sky
and corporations ran the nations
it was all about the money
honey..


----------



## Dalien

A Day Off
by Dale
7 Jul 2012

Switch that dial up booster
Swoop up that feather duster
Swirl it over through that room
Sing that song with all your life
Swing that vacuum across the floor
Sway them hips rhythm your feet
Sweep that straw broom to the beat
Shine inside and out less that strife
Swish that door open… dance with the world


----------



## Dalien

We Dance
by Dale
7 Jul 2012

We shined the moon sun and stars
We spun the planets all around
We walked and talked the words
We battled the quivering arrows
We clapped thunder and struck lightning
We rained the tears with full reign
We shadowed the shadows light dark
We awoke the ancient ones at midnight
We flourished the gardens with rain
We trudged the valley climbing the mountains
We even gave peace an intense voice
We threaded poems without rhyme but reason
We gave them rhythm and prose and rhyme
We allowed our muses to let loose and choose
We ran all over the place kicking sweet ass
We shot marbles and skipped stones
We wore silence like a sleeve and a stone 
We danced singing the lyrics with notes
We keep dancing…


----------



## Joseph

how do you speak so quickly? how do you make me feel so utterly incomplete? like you accidentally pushed a fork into my calf. accidentally. and dragged it through streets like you were the man. you taught me respect, that it was just a word like friends, love, and sex. 

what would you do if i came back? would you hug me? no i guess you'd laugh. so if it's worthless, and i think it is, there's nothing to speak of. i don't have half-friends. i don't have half-loves. so it's for the best, and that's why i ignore your texts.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spun sonneT

spun
spun
spun
spun
spun
spun
spun
spun
spun
spun
spun
spun
spun
spun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sauce

i dipped into her sauce
and the paste tasted great
but while i ate my date
she said for heavens sake
and i looked up at her and said
god is dead


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black

blackness was complete
it threw its sheet over space
and black matter owned the hours
the physics of ballistics
and the stars watched it grow real slow
and one trillion years was nothing
a song long gone
blackness wore its cape as we stared 
and sunshine was blind in space
find your place..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nightmare

i am a nightmare
goblins stayed with my bride
i killed what was inside
and daemons spread their seed
they came out of the sun
spiraling towards us
drilling through black matter
killing it as they went
and space died with no eyes
i am a nightmare


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

how many calories in crazy
my silver spine never shined..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bot

there was no such thing as a bot
even a robot was programmed with feeling
because the inventor knew it took two
and feeling and thought were on the same clock
they played off one another
tic toc tic toc tic toc
it took two to be complete
spock..


----------



## Paradox1987

*Follow Me*

Gently the tide breaks upon the shore
And the whispered wind begins to thaw
The icy veins which weave and interlace
With jammed up blood, the race

That is run between heart and mind
Is won by the music that doth unwind
And suddenly behind a pair of watching eyes
Memories and actions most unwise

Come breaking down with dawn
A risen sun over which to fawn
Tell me now, have not you heedless
Followed me and been left breathless?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Orchid

the black orchid spun in space
looking for some grace
and the sounds of others were gone
the meadows were barren with dead flowers all around
and her petals turned to metal
as she twisted in her twilight dance
and she needed not another
silence brought her crown


----------



## Surreal Snake

Attention

their intention was attention
and plastic words soared like birds
and they never spoke one word to me
and they acted like one was freed
i dropped my head and wished them dead
vengeance did plant its seed
but most of all they heard my call
and one and all did watch them fall
little bo peep and their sheep
weak..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Particles

the particles spun through space for trillions of years
and they smashed into one another
and black matter watched mother and father join
and with time the particles kept colliding
and chains of dna stretched into each other
and the years kept going as life kept growing
then there was us..


----------



## Surreal Snake

AnGels

angels in the apocalypse
they all removed their eyes
and the mOOn was bald and stared with no hair
they screamed lashing out with talons
cutting into each another
and the baby angel bit into mothers neck
aw heck..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Moon Part.0107

the moon sat alone as cyclops eye
she was in a place with no grace
and demons swam by preparing to die
and the moon slept with mortal defect
lost in a space grave where no one was saved
im suprised it hasnt been paved..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Angels

the angels were raped in heaven
and the gods did take their turn
they lined them up one by one
to have their fun
and the feathers flew off the angels
and they turned into demons
the gods were placed on their knees
and the demons raped as they pleased


----------



## Surreal Snake

Grace

grace must of been in space
because it sure did lose its place
and the faces of those around
were never meant to be
trick or treat


----------



## SophiaScorpia

*Rain, Rage* *and Running Away...*

The rain gods must be enraged, sadly so.
To see tears and gloom beyond the window,
Causes me distress and much frustration.
Clouds and nimbuses flocking in junction
Worsening the elements all around,
Forcing myself to depart homeward bound.

With the unforeseen havoc come the guests,
Thunder, the mighty and deafening bark,
And Lightning, the ghastly and crackling spark.
Together, they send chaos and bedlam.
Birds and trees’ cries drowned out in shattered calm.

Lo, shining and glorious hands come out!
Bearing in arm the scepters of light, shout
The magnificent Stars, “Shoo, away with thee!”
Abreast, Lightning and Thunder swiftly flee.


--->>A poem I made last night, it was raining cats and dogs and the bad weather seems to inspire me to write a poem.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pompeii

pompeii burned in the liquid
the volcano gods roared thunder
and people prayed and stayed in their positions
bowing down to god with babies in their arms
and the stains of the rain never came
and the gods watched as pompeii turned into hades
and they laughed while lava licked
lifes a bitch


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunlight

sunlight swam with her wings
and she had her many pearls
and she hurled wonder at us
but we put on liquid lotions
to keep her stain away
the sunshine is a witch
some say


----------



## Surreal Snake

Conditioned

we were all conditioned
to religion
to division
to exclusion
to illusion
but where was the juice
the truth
no one could teach us that


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ni

Ni placed itself in crystal coral reefs
and then it entered my center
it was the keeper of the gate
in spaces of intricate places
and it swam in my mind with rhyme
nothing ever began with a plan
it was grand and it slammed
its roots were planted
and thoughts and feelings dissolved
and Ni replaced my why
then it went away to prey
it always came back in the moment
with devotion and explosions
ruling my motion of mind
and hades came with its reign
the darkness complete with its sunrise
Ni was never kind
but it accepted me and did what it pleased
and i took it in with need
Ni never cried..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Gods

they rode their chariots through crystal gates
the humans waited for them
with swords so bright they wanted the fight
and the gods each killed ten thousand men
but man put them all in silver chains
the greeks did visit and tended to their wounds
and cyclops brought the gryphons to take their chariots away
and the gods cried with gold in their eyes
and they watched the sky stand mighty and high
humanity realized they were the prize
and the gods laid down and died


----------



## Surreal Snake

Needles

pine needles stuck in the sand
and life was grand
and two children played in the ocean
and their devotion to life had no strife
and they watched the sunshine go blind
what a time


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trees

the trees kept reaching and teaching
and their skin shed like snakes
and the birds landed on their fingers
looking around for grubs on the ground
what a sound


----------



## Surreal Snake

Time

the black matter devoured time
and it filled the holes of our souls
the stars wore their silver bars
and the golden night had tears of years
and mother times claw did unwind
and the clock on the wall saw the sunset
watching our regret


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tsohg

the ghost watched and waited
it saw her in the sunshine
but her eyes were blind
and the night came and she missed her again
open up your eye


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Phoenix

the phoenix roared to life
under the sands of an egyptian sky
and the place of pillars watched with raindrops
and Ra loaded his quiver with diamonds
and he fired at the phoenix but it hid in fire nearby
and the phoenix flew off under Atums burning eye
the sunshine


----------



## Surreal Snake

Aurora Borealis

she left the room as the full moon entered
with the sounds of the northern lights applauding
and colours cried in the sky
and a crystal starship blew out of their tears
when she was near..


----------



## Lokkye

LouAnne

White owl of dusk flew in
Perched on the wooden window
Gust of wind blew in
The wooden window creaked
A message from the owl
Held in its beak
A message from my dear LouAnne
A kiss on the envelope
Lipstick marked on the front


I opened the envelope
With shaking hands
The owl flew away
Into the deep, dark night


Dear Leroy,
The letter started
My love for thee is forbidden
Desire quells up within me
To be with you
I long
I must
I must be off 
For father will be here
Soon


Oh so distant, Louanne's cries
Signed so gently, the letter was
The pen's marks subtle and faint
I called to Louanne
I wrote her a letter


Dear Louanne,
I write with a heavy heart
I long for us to be together
My dear love do not fear
Thy father's wishes are not final
I will be with you, my love
I whispered
I sighed
I signed the letter


The night owl crept
It sensed my longing
It sounded
O, its fluttering wings
nearer
Again, it is
Perched on the wooden window
The wind whistles from the meadow


Deliver my letter
I mentioned
The owl accepted
It flew
off into darkness, once more.


I anticipated its return
A letter from 
My love
The owl returned
Letter in beak
Perched on the wooden window


I opened the letter
The ink was thick
My lover wrote with a heavy heart
I sighed
I wrote back


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crazy Fucking Eyes sonneT

crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes
crazy fucking eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystal Ni

the Ni came like the tides
low tide
high tide
and the tides inside were occasionally my bride
then we were done with each other
sometimes things would swim in the tide
and midnight crystal sunsets burnt so bright
shining on an ocean of sky
thats Ni..


----------



## Surreal Snake

She Said

she said she must go away now
real slowwwwwwwww
and the sunset began to growl
and the werewolf in me howled
and poe snapped the ravens neck
aww heck..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Open

the mOOn opened up her mouth
and swallowed the universe
she held her breath for a trillion years
and then shouted out loud
bacteria is swimming around
and particles participated in an orgy
and humanity was found
look around..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Shadow Part.00010

when the shadow did not show
we became complete
most of us were separated from within
and the shadow we made external
my twin my twin
where have you been
you show yourself as ghost
one day i hope to bond with you
with our truth we will become one


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yeah

they wanted to get along
they played the same fucking song
all day long
mostly gossip and sausage
i fell asleep to sheep


----------



## Surreal Snake

Seal

the seal slipped off the cliff
its head smashing on the rocks below
and the animals ran for sustenance
the birds flew
polar bears swam
life was grand


----------



## cityofcircuits

Tryshala
Should be true
Memory table part 2

The circus is on fire
And the boy's from the sun
Sharp wit grab your guns

Dead eyes glossy
Dive bar zombies
I was a liar once

You finally caught me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Roared

he roared through his pain
with birch bark and blood
the woods welcomed him
he took out his knife
and cut the tree
he said sorry and peeled the skin
the rest was blood
he scraped a poem into it with his fingernails
broken like crayons he cried
the words on the tree
the tears dripped down without sound
and he looked up at the full mOOn
she blessed his tune..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sadness

sadness had its own sound
with no one around
but the birds still sang
and the bees still tanged
he sat alone with the sounds of his own smells
when the angel brought her kaleidoscopes
tea for two


----------



## Surreal Snake

Watch It

i watched her watch her crystal ball
and her thoughts fell like raindrops
she cried over the crystal ball
and its soul came alive with colours
she watched amazed at its sayings
it said her life was full of strife
find your rage
your sage
your juice
your truth
your muse..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Died

he died in my arms
beautiful dead dog
and dali looked into my eyes
it was his last goodbye


----------



## Surreal Snake

VenOm

the venom came with the sunrise
i wished this day would die
that i could cut out its eyes
but instead
it sang lullabies..


----------



## Surreal Snake

It Did

sadness roared with venom
it placed its eyes by my side
and circumstance took a chance
for relevance


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ja

he watched the skies because it had eyes
and gorgeous grew to behold
and the sly flying of her wings with stingers
she bit upon my crystal ship
she set sail with it
and why did the sky fly with massive wings
to hear the angels sing


----------



## Surreal Snake

Orgy

she had an orgy of muses
with fangs and bangs
she pulled them from her crystal bell
when she rang it they came
they raged
they played
they stayed


----------



## Dalien

Core
by Dale
14 Jul 2012

The feet don't fan the sand
The hands don't fly the sky 
The chest is a live sound 
It beats, beats, keeps the repeats
It breathes in the dark its' home
It alone wears feet and hands
Tasting and smelling their dome
The sound lives all around ground
The center of the seat


----------



## Surreal Snake

Claimed Ni(for my friends)

they claimed Ni
and we rarely saw much 
my friends and i
but they tried to sew up the sky
to stitch their warlocks with toothpicks
and Ni clouds were their shrouds of mystery
they talked with their beaks
but we never saw much
or felt its touch
Ni always skied..


----------



## Pom87

Behind the windows there was nothing but the night. We stood in a room, deep and wide. In front of us a table, on which burned a candle, the flame bright, but soon it would diminish. For now, it scattered shadows across the room; on the cabinets and the chairs and the sofa.
In the middle there was us, on a large white rug that felt soft on our bare feet. And on there we danced, the music all around us, as well fell into it, sank into it and drifted into it. The sounds were deep and slow and a pleasure to the ears as within us, it created a feeling completeness.
I looked into her eyes, deep and brown. She was beautiful and she made me smile.
“But you are not her.” I said to her.
And gone was the smile, and gone were her deep brown eyes.
“How can this be?” I asked her.
“I love you,” she said.
“I want to love you,” I said, and I let go of her, and of her body. “I do not understand,” I spoke in dismay. “You are everything, but you are not her, with all your beauty, how can you not be her? You gave me all..”
“I wished all for you.”
“Then why must this end?”
“Because I love you, and you me. But I am not her, with whom you should be.”
“I do not want to, and I do not understand.”
“You cannot, and I cannot. But you feel it.” she put her hand on my heart, and it struck heavy and fast.
“Stay with me, and tomorrow I shall leave.”
She nodded, with her deep brown eyes once again into mine, and I held her in my arms.
“Tonight can be forever,” she whispered, soft into my ear. 
And then I knew that _we_ would never leave.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The DarkNess

the darkness came
he placed it in a silver picture frame
he placed upon his crooked wall
and he stared at it for hours
what flowers..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blind

bats roared through the night
with lack of sight
their intuition placed upon their brow
and people ran with hands in air
they were scared


----------



## Surreal Snake

Brilliant

they were all so brilliant
one recipe for ten thousand
the witches brewed their stew
and they agreed brilliance was in their seed
with need..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

look inside
not to the side..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Turned

she turned a raindrop with her thought
and poison clouds bowed
it raced down upon her crown
then it played hide and seek
what a drop


----------



## Surreal Snake

My Sappho

my tides have never seen her eyes
i ache for death without her consent
i will bow down and worship her crown
i will crucify my eyes for her skies
i will rip off my scars and place them on her
i will give myself
this creature of night
this faery with fangs and talons
this perfect feather with black velvet leather
o goddess of intellect o goddess of sunset
be my pet..


----------



## Surreal Snake

One

one million words for her
i will write them
and the words did smell her scent
i breathed deep and saw the crescenT mOOn
she smiled at me and set me at peace
this crippled beast has felt relief
and the pain swam around the bend
i will follow her river
i will shoot my bow with silver 
she will be mine


----------



## Dalien

To
by Dale
17 Jul 2012

To hear the eyes 
To grip the hour
To scent the quills
To taste the shower
To wield the winter
The spirit of the bower
Absorbing the power
The pages breathe


----------



## Susanna

The idealist sits alone He/she normally at home Searches past have shown Truth wrapped up in subtle bundles Deceit on the surface of those Far and near Realize the lie it really blows Only peace must be welcome here


----------



## camus11

*Requiem for Nico*

My heroine
No matter what she does
No matter what she says
My heart will always warm
She will always be my heroine
No matter when in time
No matter where in space
Oh what beauty
Oh what strength
My heroine

Nico
Take my hand
Help me understand
The story of your soul
I can see the passion 
In your eyes

You brought truth
Yet they condemned you
You were not fake
And for that they hated you
Your beauty was your own
And for that they scorned you
You are not like the rest
And it is for that that I love you
You held to your creative vision
For that I love you
You dared to live
For that I love you
You were decadently beautiful
For that I love you

Nico
May you fly forever free
Into the realm of your dearest dreams
May you sail upon silver seas
The beauty of your memory

Oh, my heroine
Dance along the desertshore
The journey, where we've been before
May your love to great heights soar
Shine across the desertshore
Shine within our hearts forever more

If I had a time machine
I could go back through the years
And gaze into her eyes
And tell her that she matters
I could go back in time and
We could watch the moon rise
Upon a silent hill under starry skies at night
Our hands interconnected
It would be paradise
If only I could get this flux capacitor to work
But it seems it is just a lonely dream inside my head
When I know full well that my heroine is dead
Time Travel fantasizing isn't all it's cracked up to be
What a lazy way to honor her precious memory
So I chose to write this silly little thing instead
In mourning over a woman who is twenty-four years dead.

Oh Nico, you are beautiful to me, always and forever, until the end of time. I love you <3


----------



## Surreal Snake

Creature

love and peace never had a beast
i went into her sunshine
i watched through her eyes
and i saw different skies
different lullabies
and the light inside was bright
i left and went back into my cave
i was saved


----------



## Surreal Snake

Talk

talk talk talk talk talk
they were impressed by themselves
and gossip had no conscience
but they continued to spill
and i never saw much thought
but they said they were raindrops
and many agreed
they planted that seed
with need..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Journal

the words were like air elementals
white drops in wondrous thought
and they danced a lot
they pranced on spot
and she wrote about the wind
how raindrops were winged
and they sang their songs daily
and the journal was attached to her tail
there was nothing to prove to anyone
it was fun..


----------



## Promethea

I turned my back on the sea
Tempting fate while adrift
A dire and wanton need
Of all my senses bereft 

He held a truth to crush a dream
But his scales a dizzying beauty
Though not designed to attract just me
A devastating inaccessibility

A luster, but so common to mermaids
I watched these creatures with envy
As a specter, silent, no accolade
With silent resignation and equanimity 

I stirred the water with one finger
Watched ripples obscure his form
No longer must I linger
Just don't forget here once I sojourned


----------



## Surreal Snake

Untitled Title

her rejection was redundant
her rejection was redundant
there were no more spices to open
the lid was closed for good
no other grew in my garden
and sometimes i thought she thought
that i owned an army of dolls
she ignored my indigo eyes
i wrapped my twine with time and she went away
and my memory rotted with spice


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crime

this line was a crime
it destroyed with joy
and the words kept coming
and she kept running
why did i bother to write
fuck the night..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the diamond encrusted rat ran
he never had a plan..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Widow Eyes

the black widow cried looking at the sunrise
she had eaten her lover among purple
and she wailed as her tears rolled off of the silk
and the bird nearby heard her cry
she stuck out her tongue and caught the teardrop
and the spider did drop and was caught
and as she was eaten
she knew she was beaten
but she bit and they died with the sunrise


----------



## Dalien

Low
by Dale
19 Jul 2012

Emotions hung low
like a ceiling pressing
down on the spine
Sensitive crushes the mind
causing the knees to jerk
Pushing up the ceiling
The ceiling falls down


----------



## Dalien

edit wasn't satisfied with this off to work will work on later


----------



## Surreal Snake

Maybe

maybe we could be alone together
we could join feathers
and together we could spin silk
what a feat


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silent

silent always said silent
i wanted to hear one word 
but her spurs were inverted
we were silent 
her silent tides never within my insides
who was i to say
they were hers


----------



## Surreal Snake

False

false intentions of fantasy
released her white chocolate drop
and i watched it fall
i wanted a place with crunch
we did not have to touch
i wanted her shadow
to lean into me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Promethea said:


> I turned my back on the sea
> Tempting fate while adrift
> A dire and wanton need
> Of all my senses bereft
> 
> He held a truth to crush a dream
> But his scales a dizzying beauty
> Though not designed to attract just me
> A devastating inaccessibility
> 
> A luster, but so common to mermaids
> I watched these creatures with envy
> As a specter, silent, no accolade
> With silent resignation and equanimity
> 
> I stirred the water with one finger
> Watched ripples obscure his form
> No longer must I linger
> Just don't forget here once I sojourned



I really cannot describe this in words.It is everything one should aspire too.Beauty,depth,truth and intellect in writing.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stunned

they kept saying they were this
they kept saying they were that
too many chose what they wanted to be
and image ruled the internet
plastic skies and dolls eyes
politically correct sunsets with no regret
whatever happened to the truth
too many found it in image
socrates stared


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Junk

it came on hard at first
a heavy metal symphony
a sonnet of quantum solutions
and the kitten inside me purred
the werewolf inside me stared at marble skies
i scored..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Seemed

they spit thunder asunder
and mom and dad paid the whole shot
did they ever have a job
did they know how to do laundry
or make a meal
but the answers were sealed in gold
they had quality time to rhyme
and the gossip flopped like fish 
rarely original or subliminal
who needed life experience 
when all they needed was ego
feed those heroes


----------



## Dalien

Spinning Wheels
by Dale
19 Jul 2012

They rev their engines
The wheels spin and spin
Right there on the asphalt
Treading the mark
Not to move but a minute
Will they ever drive off
If they don't learn how to
Shift the gears
The young in their time


----------



## Dalien

Page Corner
by Dale
20 Jul 2012

The mind was a sheet this evening
It was quiet inside with deep thinking
Lost in calmness reading its’ shadow
Outside the weather was dark with a bite 
A bent corner page sat there and stared
The spell casted a wicked silent slight
Evening had thrown a shadow on the sheet
It picked up a pencil and wrote with might
Lost in the invisible when to turn the page
Outside the weather unfolded the corner


----------



## Dalien

Fading
by Dale
20 Jul 2012

Bye bye


----------



## Dalien

Faded
by Dale
20 Jul 2012

Bye bye


----------



## Dalien

Gone
By Dale
20 Jul 2012

Bye bye


----------



## Paradox1987

*The Carnival*

Syrupy sweet, a heady cocktail of
Emotion, flavour and the hint
Of violence; all conspire to draw
The eyes to a cruel and

Proud man, left to ruin as
The words that he spoke
At this, the final judgment rend
Him condemned. Condemned

To a cage for others marked
Feral. Condemned to singularity
And finally a death that
Naught shall mourn. Verily,

He is marked for hell on earth,
And Hell forever after. The
Soft whispers are lost in the
Tempest of wind howled as words,

A monsoon flooding as tears.
Beneath this broken man, 
Watch how cracks appear. A
Woman, once a mother, wails

Her savage cries, and her fury
Flashes in eyes cold as flint,
Threatening to engulf us all in her
Holy wrath. A lady, once a lover,

Stands in the receding shade of
The only love she knew. Gone
Are the arms that held her, and
Gone is the haughty hope she

Blanketed herself with. Shaking
Like dry leaves on a dead tree
They are wont to fall, to be
Crushed underfoot for the sins

Of a man, once free; free
To be all he could be, as he
Struggles and devours us with 
His eyes, as he is pulled down,

Away from the light. The dance
Is over, the day is done. 
'Tell me it'll be alright,' the final
Request of a clan of the damned.

As swiftly as the eruption of
Activity began, it is over. In the
Hushed, dark room now I stand
And spare a shudder for all the lives lost.


----------



## petite libellule

The intrinsic value of life is hindsight; 
the apricity of the morning are comforts upon the barren cold tundra. 
It's carpets of clouds; sitting liquid in a cup; pitiless awe; 
apricity, grew into my bones: there are only brave men now.


----------



## Dalien

Sometimes Nothing
by Dale
20 Jul 2012

No feathers to land
No rain to drop
No pain to stab
No rhythm to rhyme
I'm just here
Writing what


----------



## Dalien

Word Thief
by Dale
21 Jul 2012

A word thief sat at the keyboard
with knot in hand
tying my feet to the floor
twisting my tongue tight
This pilferer planted letters
with sand in hand
leaving only half the alphabet
weaving my thoughts with knots
A ghost appeared writing madly
with stone in hand
flying my fingers misspelling
shifting shape drowning the ink
My spirit awakened the thoughts
with inside in hand
heaving my feet loose with tongue
breathing the half alphabet into shape
Across the keyboard a word thief did run


----------



## Dalien

Would You
by Dale
21 Jul 2012

If someone asked,
Would you
Mine the core of the earth turning it inside out
Lasso the moon and stars pulling them down
Battle creatures above and below dead or alive
Would you know they wanted nothing


----------



## Dalien

Grim Reaper
by Dale
21 Jul 2012

Dread overcame my room
It hit hours before the final hour
There were no words
The grim reaper stared at my door
Bringing down the ceiling
I stepped out of the wreckage
Found my snow pine staring at me
There were words
I picked up my pencil
As dread fled with the grim reaper


----------



## Surreal Snake

Apocalypse

the death of ideas was the true apocalypse
death came in many forms
materialism and greed formed a need it seemed
and the gods seemed to plant some seed
they looked to above and forgot their insides
the apocalypse had too many sides


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cin

she splashed her cinnamon on me
and my silver was tarnished with rust
when the angel spilled her dust
it was a rush
and circumstance had an audience
and happenstance took a chance
and catch 22 blew by my stars
in cinnamon jars..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anarchy and Kisses

the war was always inside
and my tides took sides
on one side gargoyles spun the night
with stingers on tails they sung with poison
and we watched the sunrise die
with venom inside
on the other side were angels
fantasy faerys with spice and twilight
they would kiss the night gently
and suck up its insides
they were my brides
but only the muse offered real truth
she watched the war and told stories
of silver silence and velvet talons
i kept searching for my true face
with goblins and lace
i had place..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Spiders

the spiders spun the night with their silk
and the stars were silver raindrops from their abdomens
and they crawled all over the planets
the bodies of their kills
they would sit in magical mist
and spiders made the universe
their bitch


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sil

silver slush slithered in lakes
and otters were dipped in love
they swam with their children
and the golden sky cried
with white chocolate drops
and they fell on crowns without sound
and platinum thrones roamed the fields alone
the stars wiggled and silver spilled out of their tails
all were hailed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kabbalah

spiritual awakenings happened by chance
and the end became the beginning
the universe was finite with crystal sight
and the gods were always within
and mysticism created one branch of self
some entered its center
esoteric practice began with empty halls
and the layers of self devoured its flower
kabbalah played its own song
and trick or treat
became complete


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Moment

the moment came then was gone
and the root of intuition planted its seed
its petals grew and remained true
and in my final hour it became a flower
watching and waving in its grave
i was saved


----------



## Surreal Snake

Temple of Love

the wind called her pain
to the temple of love
and she did find her love
he sat in a chair staring at stars
they looked in each others eyes
and diamonds did cry
and the sky opened wide and its bride came down
and placed its ring on them
in the temple of love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nothing

jewels came out of nothing
and slime begat love
the skies ruby eyes shone down
it did not blink it did not blink it did not blink
the sun a giant brain with pain
and it spilled its sweat on us
Touch..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Sisters of Mercy

they wore their capes with grace
they followed the moonlight for sight
they followed the blackened night for might
and it led them to a place with waves
they tasted the stars and kept them in jars
and walked around without sound
and rages face was replaced with space
existence was a rabid werewolf sucking on a unicorns horn
and they tasted


----------



## Surreal Snake

Waves

she used to pet my waves
i would lay in aphrodites arms
i would look up at the stars
she would stare at my scars
but they would smile a whole mile
on a moonlight night
there was no fright
and sandcastles stared at stars 
alone on beaches within their reach
and mother moon stared back too
with silver tunes


----------



## Surreal Snake

SliCe

her slice of silver stained me
it bent like the crescent moon
and she stayed inside me
and the chocolate sky flied
with massive wings it did sing
where my bride was hiding
but that slice of silver knew


----------



## Surreal Snake

Musey

the muse put on her favourite dress
on a midnights sunset
and creatures came from all around
watching the faces of unknown races
and they were all around us
mystical faerys with lutes and flutes
witches and warlocks
they never watched the clock


----------



## Surreal Snake

Happy Birthday Carl(137)

he made his own mythology
he called upon the muse of truth
and she spun her web in his head
and carl never believed in type
but the functions were buttons to be fed
he knew that labels were dangerous
they divided like tribes
he kept it simple
and he did it all for us
happy birthday dr jung


----------



## Surreal Snake

l----l------.

he threw the harpoon at the moon
and madness had a switch
and leather leaves flew in the breeze
but the sonnet picked up a gun
and fired at everyone
but who was this with crystal whip
and the stars cried with blood in their eyes
it dripped down on all around
and they screamed in my dream
i laid still frozen from pills
i was ill..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Flo

the flower pulled herself from the ground
gasping for air
her tongue dancing in the moonlight night
and her roots sucked up moisture from the air
she looked left
she looked right
raring for a fight with the night
and demons played under her grave
no one was saved..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Quiver

i wanted her
i wanted the divine
i wanted to touch
i wanted to twirl my fingers through her hair
i wanted to smell her scent
i wanted to breath her gloom
i wanted to become her perfume
i wanted to hear her sigh
i wanted the nights sky to cry
i wanted the suns rays bleeding off of her
i wanted to take her on the crescent moon
i wanted to taste her tongues
i wanted to spill my silver
i wanted the goddess to deliver
i wanted her to quiver


----------



## Dalien

Unclothed
by Dale
27 Jul 2012

Draped my feelings around windows
Through doorways running up and down steps 
Staring hard at my feelings sends shockwaves
They groped for 24 lines of ordering
Hanging my clothes in those lines
Ties them up in knots without a breeze
Socks hangout together just as do the underwear
Airing out of the box carries no daily rhyme 
I may hang out the same underwear first
I may hang out the same socks first
As the wind blows they will flow
My body hung on a clothesline
Worn and limp from thinking too hard 
Yesterday, I slept a thousand hours
The soul blowing with a quiet lull
My feelings desire not to rhyme but rhythm
They can’t hang out the reason lines of love
I keep hanging the same clothes out


----------



## Dalien

All Of My Clothes
by Dale
27 Jul 2012

My socks hang as a pair
Companion and partner
My underwear is a bra and panties
Heart chest and lover
Letting the breeze flow
Is the desire to hang it all out
Unknotting the windy lines 
Is the will to work them out
Letting the wind flow inside out


----------



## Dalien

Acceptance
by Dale
27 Jul 2012

There’s much time for rest
The clock strikes sleep
Not just another sheep
To put to rest with jest
Madness may play with say
A zebra amongst the herd
There are no rings to pay
Just a horse with stripes
Each with their own word
Not stoned nor a stone
Acceptance of alone


----------



## Dalien

Who Would Know
by Dale
27 Jul 2012

The sad sad girl
She twirled with a whirl
Betrayed jaded and faded 
Three times past went by fast
Who would ever had known
Where she would land
And she did, oh, she really did
She doesn’t fly anymore
Whatever on earth for
Will she ever write pretty again
Would she have ever known
The sad sad words 
Of the rivers running dry with decry
Drops of pain staining rage
Were nothing but tears
That have their say not going away
She tore her earth inside out
Landed it with silent thunder
Now she knows the score
The sad sad girl
She will hold the core of earth words
Only her muse will know
Her eyes are seen as sad
For wishes and dreams 
Close to her feelings
Are laid to rest in their rest 
She always knew
The wind blows whatever way it goes
Just like the rain


----------



## Dalien

She
by Dale
27 Jul 2012

She could hear his feet
Sometimes they thundered
Clapping out a rhythm strong
She could taste his touch
Sprawling the darkness
Beating the rhymes with reason
She could touch his eyes
Sometimes they connected time
Watching him land and fly song
She could breathe his sound
Catching the rhythm motion
Wanting it all she followed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ki

she kissed the statue on his lips
and it was bliss
she finally found a man
who stayed hard all the time
and she always knew where to find him
and he was silent
he could stare
she hadnt a care


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bliss

bliss was lobster bisque
a sardine kiss
vinegar with a twist
avocados and shadows


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pomegranate

the pomegranate stared at the sun
and it wondered why graves never played
or why sunshine tasted so good
and when it went to bed
the moon sang it a tune
it was june..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wiggle Wiggle

the maggot wiggled
it tried to attract a mate
but everyone else did too
what to do
what to do
so it decided to lay still
and the girls let out a shrill
free will..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sex

sex was a quivering mess
shake and bake
and hips rocked and exploded
there was violence and silence
and trembling lips bit
scars smashed into each other
shit no rubber


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ja

i liked a real woman
no plastique
one with a sunset intellect
curves and spurs
a vicious mind with shine
sappho with a poem
a diamond encrusted faery
with feathers and leathers


----------



## Surreal Snake

A.NiN

she spreads her legs on her shroud
her octopus petals wave and bellow
come to me my fine fellow
i untie the sky and taste her grace

on the cloud we make love
the doves fly high in eternal skies
i enter real slow 
her claws did glow

her rainbow eyes began to cry
silver blue and gold became bold
our lips locked in shock
oh anais oh anais oh anais

the bliss
and twin suns spilled their sweat
it lands on our sunset
we bleed into one another

we set sail the cloud our grail
we knew zeus had let us loose
and chariots pulled us back to the ground
then not one sound as we held each other bound


----------



## Joseph

How scared I sit. 
Trembling, your hands crumpled my stale bread. 
Shit, it may have been worthless, it may have dead. 
I don't know to finish this, 
fuck you.


----------



## Surreal Snake

A.Ni

anais had double Ni
and nothing was ever subtle
and her words were wizards
she sought the moon with vicious tunes
and when she died she did not cry
she laid down with Ni
and skied..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

double post
a ghost..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mandolin

the mandolin weeped in the wind
the lute did shed its tears
and a fourteen century poem was born


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scorn

scorn raged like a beast across the sands
and scorpions stared at the sun
and gods cape fell to the ground
not one sound


----------



## Surreal Snake

ExisTence

a wounded werewolf with no tongue
an inverted piece of sky that was never born
death coming at 3 am on a saturday
bummer


----------



## Surreal Snake

Divine

a wounded angel
a scorpion bleeding to death after battle
a black marble sarcophagus buried beneath the sands
a perfect poem


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Sky

was the sky ever born
why did it shed its tears
were clouds its sails moving it around
why did it not have ground
why did she fly with massive wings
and she offered herself to everyone
but only the birds took a chance


----------



## disasterbunny

* when i first came here i didn't know
that the original work i must show
now when my mayakovsky is removed 
i am sure that we're all doomed
people have united against me
and this post will set me free *:wink:


----------



## Dalien

Breath Of The Forest
By Dale
29 Jul 2012

The forest was thick and deep
She turned her mare pacing
A quiver hugged her spine
A silent whisper of blue
Patience astride her hide
A quiet pelt of thick felt
A bow of pine rides a solid line
Mare reigned in as she calmed
An arrow of cedar 
Flew like the wings of a dove
Straight into a mighty oak
She dismounted her fare mare
Sitting under the green
she leaned into and bled
Upon her silent eyes a fir stood
close beside watching 
The olive had already taken root
Mare abided with patience
As the forest breathed her breath


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

rub a dub dub
two diamonds make love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Beauty

beauty was a flowers tongue twisting and spinning
to break free of her petals to lick the midnight star
beauty is a thunderstorm watched from a cave
beauty is a child in her mothers arms
beauty is words with stingers


----------



## Surreal Snake

SoUl

he gave his soul to her
and twins did bond together
but the lemonade wind separated them
and her crystal fell at his feet
he was incomplete


----------



## Surreal Snake

Si Part Blue

silence was misunderstood
ignored
it scared the neon night
it roared with rain and pain
went light and dark
it snored when all else slept
find your sunset


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enter

she entered
and the wind began to blink
the stars looked down crooked grins all around
the night turned bright
and crystals continued to sit still
but their colours stunned the sun
she is the one


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wind

the wind blew us all away
and her crystal eyes set fire to the skies
and the clouds in the swirl turned pearl
and beauty licked the setting sun
dolphins never lied
and her crystal eyes always shined
so sublime..


----------



## Surreal Snake

L

love was ecstasy
love was leprosy
love was expectancy
love was wounded
love was light
love was tight
love was gone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Talked

they talked of nothing
they said it day after day
the way the lost usually play
their egos never had a say
because they led the way
their shadows they did slay


----------



## Dalien

Silence
by Dale
31 Jul 2012
The silence sits like a stone 
Emotions
Feeling 
Thinking
Absorbing and gathering 
They bandy around like chaos
Must organize the clutter
To find what is deep inside
Silence isn’t a death stone


----------



## Dalien

Outside
by Dale
31 Jul 2012

Boy it’s quiet in here
Silence show yourself


----------



## Dalien

Twins
by Dale

Zebras


----------



## Dalien

Opening
by Dale
31 Jul 2012

Stood and stared
At that doorknob
Been inside so long
Reaching out and touched
Fear pulled it away
Eyes kept looking
Touching and touching
Chest pushed through
Hand turned the knob
Wow
Feet are following
The feet and hands are rusty


----------



## Susanna

At the water school

At the water school
gee for real
not exactly swimming in the pool
a place where knowledge heals

Operators
a different breed 
loners
on the process they feed


----------



## Joseph

I've imagined a life with you. I feel ashamed. I feel violated. I race and race and race and sit. Mostly sit. I tried, I did the best I could but it fell flat. It fell down chasms and even though I still call it's name it's gone. But I look down from the edge sometimes, and I see you. Waiting. Smiling. It's a broke, contorted smile that has been aged by hate and trauma and pain. 

I always had hope. I always had faith in you. I still whisper your name.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey you

the sky flew with massive wings
the birds did sing..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hair Lip sonneT

hair lip
hair lip
hair lip
hair lip
hair lip
hair lip
hair lip
hair lip
hair lip
hair lip
hair lip
hair lip
hair lip
hair lip


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blah

blah was so common
one trillion words did say
i am going to sleep today
they talked till they dropped


----------



## Surreal Snake

10,000 Lies

10000 lies were told
and he tried to stay bold
but he was hiding
he never got inside


----------



## Valiums

Untitled

Brier left the keys in the locks
to the space he had filled.
Brier left me flowers on the rocks
in the woods in April.
The rain kept the flowers cold,
like the clouds around him.
Brier left me behind to walk over the mountains.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Klimt

he mixed silver blue and gold
and he painted her soul
and the stars looked down wearing their crowns
and the wind blew in his muse
truth was a canvas that accepted touch
he drew what others did not know
that tears were the blood of a soul
he wore his golden cape and placed it on her
he stirred beauty and painted his bride
for you and i
he made a perfect wish
the kiss..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chagall

he painted with his wounds
when he met his first sunset
and her petals swayed a new way
his muse did come from her
she flew down and placed her crown on him
inside she never did hide
she opened up his eyes to perfect lullabies
and the skies did cry with colours
he painted rage with purple sage
the windowless night watched with sight
his castles inside painted the stars
his hours filled with power
one flower..


----------



## Dalien

Tongue
by Dale
1 Aug 2012

Biting the tongue
Taste of blood bittersweet
Heeling the windy streets
Up off the knee bites
Valyrian slashing
Flow striking flashing
Silence releases tongue
Grasping the hilt
Daggere will write
The blood of tongue


----------



## Dalien

Work Calls
by Dale
1 Aug 2012

survival duty burns
words cut by time
loose their rhyme
rhythm will return


----------



## Surreal Snake

Closed

he closed all her windows
she could not breath
she never heard the birds
or noticed a dragonflies wings
damn that ring


----------



## Surreal Snake

Thief

the thief entered the group
and became its leader
some followed blindly
some doubted
they wondered who he was
they never heard him speak
he had no scent
he had no shadow
they called him god


----------



## Surreal Snake

Machu Picchu

i wanted to take her to machu picchu
and worship the gods together

i wanted to laugh with her
each of us hanging from the crescent moons wing

i wanted to look in her eyes
and see only skies

i wanted to lift her up
to touch the sunrise

i wanted to die in her arms
to smile as a child


----------



## Surreal Snake

Candy Cane

candy canes danced in the rain
they swung with love
and zeus looked down smiling no frown
and cats were licking their feathers
bad weather


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wet Net

the internet was wet
from all the plastic sunsets
it would melt on the felt of its hole
it had no soul
and nature called to one and all
they stayed in the holy halls
that screen was too keen
it was lean and mean and nearly 16
it never showed a ghost
a piece of toast
its depth had no regret
and a rubber screen could be mean 
emotions screamed from it
they got upset sometimes with left
cause right was always a fight
so tight..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cy

cyclops used his eye drops
he carried them in his briefcase
and one day he saw two eyes
by the gods he cried
and made her his bride


----------



## Dalien

The Night
by Dale
3 Aug 2012

The night wore its finery
Absorbing soft silence
She quietly touched its sound
Till gentle fingers whisped her
Is it madness that she found
Hidden deep inside


----------



## Dalien

Formless
By Dale
3 Aug 2012

The letters sat and stared
From the inside scared
Speechless on paper
A wordless shaper
Was it all just a dream
She wanted to scream
Why don’t the words form
When the pencil feels warm


----------



## Surreal Snake

Revolution

talking bout a revolution
but they were too busy playing and portraying
sucking others truth
they worried about their careers
yeah it would take years
and if they got jobs
they would play the same songs
and the houses that they bought
they'd live like spot
they wanted it all they talked and mauled
some were bent some were presents
we all had issues some had pistols
they wanted what was best for them
yea they had friend
it was pretend
talking bout a revolution


----------



## claude

Meditations =)

To feel the clean air of the 
Wisssp
of life, carry you along

but

To others no compulsion
or attraction,
from a magnetic future.

If the magnet doesn't work either it or the wall are dysfunctional.
Blame can be a circlejerk


----------



## 7rr7s

All The Ways You Are Gone.
-Blue. 8/4/12 3:17 AM.

Summer nights are not the same
without your laughter cresting
In the humid glow of evenings spent
dreaming and drinking and making
memories, promises, fairytale endings.

We were young, vulnerable, wild and
terribly alive. And there was your hair
your eyes, your smile. All of it
dazzling like the twinkle of a star
on a cool night in Autumn
when you laid your head on mine.
And all was tranquil and imperishable.

That park we knew, in sunshine and in rain,
in drizzle and in swelter, 
aches now, for there is one less who walks it.
And your absence is made more apparent
each time I sit on that bench, and think
of all the good tidings you bring.

And it's on nights like these
When I've had a few too many
that I start to think of you and all the ways
I miss you, and all the ways you are gone.
And I write another postcard asking
how you are, and how your life is.
I wish you well and sign my name.
And then I throw it in a box
with the rest I never sent you.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

they called it truth
it took some to the noose..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yesterday

yesterday was trident blue
some sucker with a noose
yeah he knew the truth
and i owe you
fuck you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Justify

they could justify anything
that purple dragon in kampuchea
but we all knew the truth
it was let loose


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gave

he gave and gave and gave
and they wanted to pave over his grave
to sour his diesel
to make him a slave
to steal his cage
to lick his rage
to untie his sky
yeah he was fly


----------



## Surreal Snake

Motherfucker sonneT

motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cream

she would cream her jeans
when the fly opened wide
she would steam her dream
when my eyes looked inside
she would smile with style
when i stung her with stinger


----------



## Surreal Snake

Haunted House

its broken mirrors cast its own spell
and the wounded felt wicked
the mirror cracked with hairline fractures
its spell took all that were left inside
they died


----------



## Surreal Snake

AnAis

anais licked a bluberry sky
and she got pie all over her face
her lover spoke rubber words
and his love would flood inside her
she wore diamond spurs..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crossing

there was an angel at the crossing
she carved her name in the sky
with talons so bright
she carved up the night
and angels flew out of its hole
and one sat stunned
she played her flute for truth
and it tumbled down all around her
it fell with the snow
with its holy glow
for truth was mystical crystals
it came without a sound
and when truth hit the ground
it became an angel wearing her gown


----------



## Surreal Snake

So

so what
who gives a fuck
diamonds bought their souls
and a diamond never cried


----------



## Surreal Snake

Knew

i knew what i saw
i knew what i read
medusa stared and showed me her claw
and the see saw stopped dead
i became a wounded prisoner for years
i drank her tears


----------



## Raichan

It is like a bang in my mind,
A cracked door,
The screams of escaped humanity

-Me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

no way
she was INFJ..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suspect Regret

the candles swayed in his wind
as he wrote with hand on his throat
his black eyes offering truth
and the angel caught his lies
she would sing them lullabies
and the rope sat by his side
slithering like a snake


----------



## Surreal Snake

Today

today came the same as always
serpents in the halls
watching the dolls
waiting for them to move
but they never did
and judgement came
once again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Boomerang

the boomerang sang in the wind
cutting with crescent wings
its soul did wail
the birds flew to the trees
the snakes watched with glee
you and me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kiss

the kiss
when time made its own wish
when purple stars laughed from afar
when beeswax candles buzzed
that was love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Picture

the portrait shit on the wall
it was tired of being stared at
some freak with no speech
and the leeches looked..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Moneeeeeey

it was all about the money
they buried him in a one ton marble sarcophagus 
but the worms still came
all the same..


----------



## Susanna

The way it is

I know you felt less than
seems like people who act bad do
life dealt a bad hand
you didn't know to accept you

It must be tough
being you here now
seriously you had it rough
who would expect more? How?

so here we are again
I understand to the very center of my being
you'll have another chance, adventure
I thank my lucky stars for the seeing


----------



## Surreal Snake

Susanna said:


> The way it is
> 
> I know you felt less than
> seems like people who act bad do
> life dealt a bad hand
> you didn't know to accept you
> 
> It must be tough
> being you here now
> seriously you had it rough
> who would expect more? How?
> 
> so here we are again
> I understand to the very center of my being
> you'll have another chance, adventure
> I thank my lucky stars for the seeing



Post No.666 a great one..


----------



## Dalien

Breathful
by Dale
7 Aug 2012

The word is a breathing force 
It captures a moment standing
Still, with time creating motion
Earth landing them with water
Seeping spilling freedom
They sink or swim, crawl or walk
There… fire writing is balance
The wind flows with eternity
Moments will unite on the pages
Listen to the ground hear the wind howl


----------



## petite libellule

Several conversations later you saw that girl w/ the freckles and the deep blue eyes that you couldn't quiet stop looking into. She walked over and sat next to you. Smiling she begins to tell some random story about a nightmare she had. "There was this man. I don't know him. He's evil. It was awful, and it felt so real ya know." 

You nod. 

"He was a predator", she clarifies, "and when he found out that I knew what he was, he started chasing me to kill me. It was awful!". Sounds awful you think. But of course you can't say anything. She's delicately serious. 
She goes on talking in a soft voice. Hand gesturing, pleading for you to believe her. 

You realize that your not really listening; the whole time she's speaking your eyes are fixated on those small hands wildly gesturing. They’re small and childish looking, with clear nail polish. She reminds you of a child, talking of nightmares and goblins under the bed. 

It's just so stupid.

Your eyes can’t stop tracking ..tracking her hands that seem to be leaving trails in the air.
You wonder if she notices your tracking her hands. Not the story. You hate stories .... 
She's drunk so it really doesn't matter. Your all good.

"Isn't that scary?". Dragged out of oblivion you utter, yeah. Terrible. She continues, "and at its center was perfection. Only that that perfection was being threatened by ominous air, always. Threatening happiness’s existence. Suffocating the joy. I tried to slaughter it. Like a ninja." She giggles. 

Are you upset or not! Your thinking, she finishes, "Slaughter the air that feeds me oxygen. You think I’m foolish?"
"No" 
But that’s a lie,
maybe. 
Either way your not sure you really care to know. 

"So I couldn’t conquer it because it was all off. Something was off. The rhythm of communication started to slide and became completely askew. It was awful, just awful. The dissonance, yeah, something like that maybe. I didn’t, I couldn’t possibly know what was wrong. But I knew. It was there. And I couldn’t rest because I had to find it. I was tired of breathing that ominous air. It was awful. Just awful. Like in the start of Hamlet, circled by ghosts and creeps, like that. I was white knuckling it the whole time, gripping that steering wheel tighter and tighter as the whole thing drove head on, straight into a solid brick wall. It was awful. 
Just awful.". 

Her hands rested for a moment. You think to smoothly make a joke, jolt this topic on a new track. 
But ... "I don’t know if any of this really means anything or not. You think I’m crazy don’t you?"

Do you think you’re crazy? You ask. Who IS this person?! 

She smiles then laughs and you share a brief intermission to this story of a nightmare or some nightmare of a story she's concerned about indifferently. "I hadn’t decided yet". She smiles and her eyes grow deeper blue. She asks if you want to leave. You hesitate to understand the question. "I’m okay, really I am, and I’m just rambling so no need to worry about me. I’m not worried about you; you’re just working it out. So why stay?" she asks. 

There's a pause of silence. 
You contemplate what to share as if your obligated but your not and don't want to so don't.

So you stay put for the moment while you wait and you wait so you can run .... 

"yeah. me too" she smiles. What is she talking about. You hadn't said anything. "I guess I’m just hesitating ya know. I have to keep moving. If I stop there will be enough quiet to fill an ocean. And then I’ll hear nothing. No sound. Only weight. Silent heaviness. The weight of the moon, the stars and sky; the weight of the future. All this weight bares down on me with the pressure of infinity. Is there a name for infinity? Fear of eternity? Fear of asymptotes?" 

"Do you like math?" you ask. "No. Not really. Well kinda. I like following recipes. I like dissecting everything. I like putting things together" She shrugs, "I guess I’m more of a scrabble person. I like the little tiles. They're adorable squares."

You begin talking her down with a thing or two of science. Some concrete comforts specifically selected for her circumstances. She nods patiently. She contemplates her response. "Sounds unreasonable."

"Unreasonable?" Now your getting pissed. Irritated. This is ridiculous.

"Sure. Rationalization can be a way of life for some people. Like a religion. Worshiping what reason might otherwise argue."

Half a dozen conversations later: a drunk girl with freckles and gorgeous blue eyes you can't stop looking into, sits on a chair opposite you. You like her fingers. her fingernails. they're small. childish. she reminds you of a child. You just watch her hands move around as she gestures. she's drunk so you don't really care what she thinks of you staring at her eyes and hands. The blue of her eyes is a little too dark, it makes no sense. Her voice is so bright. You don't understand. In your head you keep thinking: faded Italian roof tiles. Chemistry classroom salts in test-tubes. Dark clouds approaching. Voice is sun and the words are apricity.

Your unsatisfied. what color is it really? You get up to leave. But hesitant. There will be nothing but silence waiting for you there, at home. An ocean. An ocean soooooo large. Sometimes you sit at the beach, and hear nothing. Like the living room. So you turn on the TV you don't watch and surf the internet. Still no sound at all. Just weight. The weight of the stars. the weight of the future. 

The agoraphobic tremors the ocean induces in your interstitial fluid of your being. The body that fears infinity. Is there a name for fear of infinity? (You think)

"A fear of asymptotes? Ya know, those endless lines that never reach anywhere. Everyone's vibe screams of the fear of everything that lies beyond my nonsense blah.blah.blah.blah and my stumblingly uncertain hands gesturing wildly and my eyes hoping to see you look past the act because life is but a dream. It's never the bloody killing I was afraid of, it's the endless lines no one else sees so I stand alone ... 

"Naw" you say. "your not alone. Like you said, it's all - a game - of - make believe ...."


----------



## Dalien

Steel and Trees
By Dale
8 Aug 2012

Wielding and lashing wild frenetic slashing
leaves fell all around that tree was naked 
it wasn't enough it could revive continuous striving 
scars and bleeding wielding a blackness that wore a raging red
a sword hardened and tempered rage struck like lightning 
exhaustion of even the mightiest fell to the ground 
the ground opened up and gave a doorway it was taken with relief 
but blame for the thrashing was thrown with the leaves
and for all the might of steel the tree quietly stood still


----------



## Dalien

Angel Shoes
by Dale
8 Aug 2012

An angel stepped out of shoe
That pedestal not reachable
Not even on tip toes
By the tallest of all the world
The wings unparalleled
Feathers of feet quilled
Below all of this
The angel went barefoot
Never liking shoes
Especially ones that couldn’t be filled
Oh, but that was tried for
By the tips of fettered toes
Scars lacked self-belief
Like the barefooting way
The ground was strived for
An angel this doesn’t sole
One of leather for feet


----------



## Susanna

Dalien said:


> Angel Shoes
> by Dale
> 8 Aug 2012
> 
> An angel stepped out of shoe
> That pedestal not reachable
> Not even on tip toes
> By the tallest of all the world
> The wings unparalleled
> Feathers of feet quilled
> Below all of this
> The angel went barefoot
> Never liking shoes
> Especially ones that couldn’t be filled
> Oh, but that was tried for
> By the tips of fettered toes
> Scars lacked self-belief
> Like the barefooting way
> The ground was strived for
> An angel this doesn’t sole
> One of leather for feet


I love it.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Operation Cleopatra

her beauty bedazzled
her lips jewels of ruby red
her intellect ancient sanskrit
her wings eternal springs
her eyes a reflection of direction
she died with an asp by her side


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Metaphor of Ironic

they were all so unavailable
but i liked my muse with the sunrise
and coffee
a single stick of single 
hee haw


----------



## Surreal Snake

Milky Way

i sit on the milky way
writing my poems
my tears falling on you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Puss

i was the puss of life
but my pet maggot was pleased
he smiled..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ja Man

nothing would remain 
to put in the pine
and weeping books shook
i took them in the dungeon with me


----------



## Surreal Snake

It

it was my beautiful suicide
my bride
my sleazy sonnet


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sculpture

i wanted to place my sculpture
in the pine
to lay stiff was bliss
my last wish was her kiss


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trickle

was friendship really about request
to be torn apart from them
the politics of regret
to be pursued by her
i never wanted it


----------



## Dalien

Blind Cost
by Dale
15 Aug 2012

No fancy thrills nor frills
Just plain quiet living
Books and nooks
Quills and parchment
Long walks outside
Music and stride
The only finery is the cost
Of my eyes


----------



## Dalien

Not Monetary
by Dale
15 Aug 2012

Richer than monetary
Like marrow fear flows
Who’d lead a blind crow

Keeping my sight at all cost
Alone and blind I’d be
I wouldn’t have to see

Broken quills lay flat
Resting on another chest
Who would want it that


----------



## Dalien

Insecurity
by Dale
15 Aug 2012

Am I good enough
I believe in me
I keep standing up
Pushing myself
Somehow making my way
Not on my own yet
I just can’t see
Someone believing in me
When I’m not fully footed yet
And don’t know if I’ll ever get there
Or if I'll go blind and when
Then I'll be unfooted for sure


----------



## Susanna

What a day
What a day
thank God for the morning walk
yesterday
intimidating talk

Now more busy
work full of to do
not quite dizzy
just ready for skies blue

Respond or not?
yes just tell the truth
the kitchen is hot
rat race so uncooth


----------



## Dalien

No Angel
by Dale
16 Aug 2012

I've reached around
slapped my own head
Even picked up a knife
cutting it off
Cutting out my chest
Like I just did
No this poem has no rhyme
I deserve the kitchen hot


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dream

the dream had a dream
it dreamed that it was physical
it had a body
existence had summoned it
what a treat


----------



## Surreal Snake

MeaT

we were meat
one thought
one feeling
we were complete


----------



## Surreal Snake

SC

angels flew in the night
they wiggled their tails
and set sail
their feathers always remembered


----------



## Surreal Snake

Six

six demons sought existence
they sought reality
so they summoned the stars from afar
and asked them for their time
all they wanted was a little shine


----------



## Surreal Snake

Statue

the statue had solace
it stood and stared
without a care


----------



## Surreal Snake

Deported

i sat down with my feelings
i told them i no longer needed them
we went to the passport office
got pictures of them taken
and i drove them to the airport
they cried..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Who

who did we really need besides ourselves
the stars and the night
maybe trees whose tentacles reach in the breeze
raindrops in flight
hummingbirds with words
divisions of visions
spiders found their truth alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rose

the rose was circumcised
its tongue torn out
it had lost it eyes
but still it bloomed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Reality

reality escaped with its fate
the self righteous bastard
he had no regret
he fucked the sunset


----------



## Surreal Snake

Clique

they had their little clique
it was sick
and they loved to bully people
they always made sure they were new
or not popular
they thought they were so clever
all i saw were insecure spoiled brats
attack attack attack
they were weak
they only spoke when their leeches were around
the clowns


----------



## Dalien

More Than Words
by Dale
16 Aug 2012

Eyelashes dripping hollowed cheeks
Freezing words screaming to speak
Not able to hold them any longer
Fear laid out drowning all that is stronger
Freeing the rain causing more pain
He wipes away the stain
I've been hugged more than words


----------



## Kelvin

Confused

There are so many things to say,
The things I want to let you know.

I can't see us move past today,
But I don't want to this let go...


----------



## camus11

*Passion Pure*

Passion pure
Elven allure
Small deeds and small words
Shiver lightly and purr
Two queens of time
One is midday
One is midnight
Fading wisdom
Bears the soul
Of captured dreams
I see her eyes
They are love
And grief
Intermixed
Lady of Sorrows
Wise Queen
I take her hand
She takes my heart
And cradles it
With her advice
Of soft betrayal
And bitter spite
Her eyes darken
Her heart freezes
And I yearn for her
She is vain
And I love her


----------



## Surreal Snake

PuSS

the grass licked the sky
and time was never divine
the fog wore its cape to hide its love
people watched their shadows retreat
no one was complete


----------



## Surreal Snake

Grief

grief was original
it always made an impression
some ancient artifact
a twin sunset
but we kept it all hidden
it made some flip their lids
grief could also be relief
it got people in touch with themselves
was it worth the cost
with grief i was lost


----------



## Freamble

I wrote this at work earlier this week;

Lady Elephant-

She is mighty like the Nile.
A sacred grey giant
of foriegn lands,
a mother slain by skillful hands.

Bold shaking strides begged her evade
the hail of spears, and thirsty blade.
Her cries excited the gaunt faced men.
With teasing edges, they pierced her skin.

... Only once the men were pleased,
they peirced her hyde, they caved her knees.
A brutality like she never knew
inside this pack of humans few.

There she lay at their feet breathing calmly.
As her wise ears hung low in disgust,
eyes wide, she lay there
gushing rust.


----------



## littledazed

pink&blue

my lips’ve still yet to know how your
forehead feels. i’m left wondering,
wandering in my dreams, but you 
held my wrist and wouldn’t let go.
beneath your fingers runs pinkness, 
blushed, bruised, & blustering, and i
hide behind the house full of blue.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sat

i sat inside the candles hide
a polyglot night licked the candles cape
i danced inside the wick
the fire god talked madness
we touched with a kiss


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blood in the Toilet

there was blood in the toilet
bats in the night
fireflies in the skies
snowmen in flight
number 4 was a slut
stars wishing for scars
we found hell in our wishing well
and wounded werewolves wailed out loud
to the sound of their own crowns
and hate never kept a face
love was a splinter of spice
there was blood in the toilet


----------



## Surreal Snake

PerfecT

serious silence on a moonlight night
shadows in the gallows

a sunflower waving in its grave
two tongues tasting salty sweat

the beast unleashed
crying all night long

the nights wing
scratching a slice off the sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

Infallible

the night was absolutely infallible
it showed itself in its cloaked cape
with bleeding eyes it watched the sunrise
when its twin came
it showed itself again
it triggered the darkness within
do it again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sexton

anne sexton saw her reflection
she noticed the scars in her eyes
her eyelashes suicide knives
she blinked once again
then only the end


----------



## Surreal Snake

Luv

love was sticky
it stuck and stained
it produced precious
it made rain
and the pain from it
was like an ancient hieroglyphic
it never could be explained


----------



## Surreal Snake

New Rage

it was new age
one positive thought for all
a negative thought would kill them
they hung in a group and sucked on truth
how could it be truth when one and all heard the same call
automatons who mauled
they lived in calamity and called it sanity
but they all agreed and planted their seed
with need and greed they protected and neglected the rest
new age tribes with yogurt sunrises
if you were not with them there was only your end
they would not call you friend
they divided the rest with neglect
they all agreed they were complete
they labeled themselves with fantasy
they were all individuals with residuals 
they had identity a plenty
the group made them feel and think
some even blinked
four feathers for all


----------



## Surreal Snake

They Claimed To Know The TruTh sonneT

they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth
they claimed to know the truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

God

daffy duck in a cape
a suicide never on time
fear held dear
better than the others
something taught 
tradition with conditioning
boredom on a sunday
blog told me to do it
hands held in arrears
humility and fantasy
judgement and violence
tribal dominance
compliance
rarely silence


----------



## Susanna

The truth is

The truth is you can't find love outside yourself
or peace, or truth or fun
you can't get it from a book off the shelf
you see it when you are the one


----------



## Susanna

I am frustrated

I am frustrated
I am on the verge
this life is overrated
the rat race the ungodly pace I am on the verge

I want
I want I want 
a life well lived
I want to not want


----------



## Surreal Snake

Susanna said:


> The truth is
> 
> The truth is you can't find love outside yourself
> or peace, or truth or fun
> you can't get it from a book off the shelf
> you see it when you are the one


Very true.Well said..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nothing

they related to nothing
because nothing was there

they worshiped nothing
because nothing was fair

they convinced themselves
that nothing did care

they loved nothing
and nothing did stare


----------



## Lokkye

MMMDCXVIII


Tungsten towers overhang
Clunking gears and humming machinery
reside in the girth of the towering structures


Through cracked glass a pink sky looms
Tendrils of thick, heavy smoke streak skyward
Sparking lightning, rumbling thunder
Swirls of wind carry filthy dross


Rusty beams of metal creak
assuming the color of aged ruby
Sepulchral shrieks emerge
from chromium caverns...
beneath the towering metal structures


Corpses rot and meld into the chromium floors
Drops of amber from chromium stalactites
preserve remnants of ancient creatures


Electric wires splay from fallen power lines
Metallic alloys corrupt barren desert sands
Silver cacti gleam in the receding sunset
Pools of liquid ripple with low metallic hums


Buried underneath mounds of rubble
Three rickety gears twirl in the heart of a frail mortal
Traces of mercury surge through his bloodstream
Pushing against the chromium floor, he arose
and departed the chromium cavern


Low metallic hums commingle
with the pitter-pattering of liquid amber
on the chromium floors


Glazed with orange light and purple specks
The sunset-lit desert burns hot
The rust on the metal surfaces glimmer
and the steel lanterns set aflame
signaling the commencement of nighttime


Night bugs emit harsh drones
skittering across the desert sands
Their metallic wings whirring in flight
The darkening sky palpitates
with the drones of the metallic bugs


Wire snakes slither
discharging corrupted electric sparks
jolting metallic insects
destroying their circuitry 


A streak of lightning ignites the sky
Booming thunder echoes loudly
The mortal cries through the chilly night
and lets fall to slumber
alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Sound

poetry had its own sound
the sound of 
it laid in a gentle place
a place with sandcastles
a place of shadows
it never had a face
and candles stared with curly hair
their tongues sticking out at the sun
images showed themselves and glowed
trippple intuition came to fruition
it was the impossibility of peace
that beast was released
poetry flew in ruby winds
a chocolate thought with sauce
touched by its own cape
let love begin
with poetry its twin


----------



## Surreal Snake

P

the poem never became a person
it was locked in abstract worlds
it found itself lost
itself the cost


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Gallows

the gallows a place without grace
the perfect place for a poem
the poem put the noose around its head
then jumped till dead


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lost

the poem was lost in love
it pumped its fists at the sky
and screamed why
in its rage it could not even cry
it had no eyes
it never understood love
but then again neither did the sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

ConTrol

poems could never be controlled
they had their own souls
they sculptured love with their blood
their ink naked to the touch
poems fell from the skies
in raindrops they hid
they tasted in flight
spilled their insight
yes they played their own songs
and their children sang along
us..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Unwrapped

she unwrapped the razor blades
her newest pets
she lit her beeswax candles
and filled her tub with wine
she laid down one more time
till razors licked her flesh
she gave birth to death
and the sunset watched
lost..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kurtz

he murdered his muse
he took her truth and slayed it
it was not his
he could never accept love
he could never accept himself
he pushed his shadow away
he looked up at the night
and covered himself with his cape
apocalypse now


----------



## Surreal Snake

Five Colours of Psychosis

the holy ghost roasted on a crucifix
purple visions with lesions
fours scars on a dildo
silver blood flooding down my mouth
serious sex with a syringe


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kept

i kept hearing how smart they were
the only thing i saw was their pound of ego
they kept bragging how wonderful they were
a lot of talk
tic toc tic toc tic toc
it got boring real fast
they never saw the cliche
and they all agreed with need
they never saw their insecurity


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sloth

the sloth moved real slow
it blew cocaine out its nose
he thought he was a treat
he was real weak


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ego

ego ruled their gruel
they blabbed like mad
they're meals were made for them
sauteed seals
they made their beds
and gave them big heads
keep it down
clown


----------



## Surreal Snake

Proved

they proved nothing
never made it out on their own
independence was a fragrance
but they had the answers
tucked into bed
with huge heads


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

If the name of the game is you have to be tame around people, forget all the lame lands you choose not to reap for to suffice is to bow down and live life like a fable, reality isn't stable, all people are unbelievable, a short test for the meek yet unseizable, contradictory games are played by the higher-authority policedom society-unacceptable. Forgiveness, the last resort for the holy drones, lacking creative bones, living for money so it won't hurt nobody. Emotionally tired, much more than crying. Pain-gawking, shit-talking, repetitive parrot actions, eternal mocking. Holographic stalking, computerized lines chilling down my spine, thrilling the cries dripping down my thighs, now I'm laughing, feeling like everyone is attacking, what am I becoming? I'm succumbing, I try to resist but he's free to persist, he's in my mind like a blank, haunting mist who can't be missed. It's mere buzzing, 1,2,3- headache emerges, daily, inconsistent, the individualistic mystic.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Snot

there was snot on the clouds
and cum in the sun
lookout
here it comes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suck

she sucked on sirloin
looking for the truth
with money in her pocket
she watched him rocket
what a goof


----------



## Surreal Snake

Would

would of
should of
could of
the snow weasels came for him
rabid with sin
let the love begin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rhetoric

it was rhetoric
plastique meat loaf
gooey toast
tea for two
motherfucker
BOO!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Abyss

he was an abyss
hidden

a crow in a tree
plotting

they only saw his eyes
the outside

inside a demons garden he grew
a dying flower

his scars mocked him
they lived in him

he gave birth to the stars
omniscient


----------



## Surreal Snake

R

the rain did not mind
that the snow was blind
and leather leaves sailed in the breeze
what was ever complete


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blue

blue stars lost their tears
they fell to make rivers
and the stars shadows were drained of their milk
the seas then came to be
raindrops were lost in thought
when the sky cried to make streams
but saltwater kisses were best..


----------



## Surreal Snake

We

we kissed between the lilly
our shadows licking each other
tasting their soul souls
our tongues interlocked
opening up our shadows eyes
and the petals became a part of us
its scent sprayed on our faces
the ground opening up swallowing us
we laid in our grave content
buried together
forever


----------



## Surreal Snake

P

the stars left trails of ice
from their tails
wounded stars carried themselves far
they dragged each other out of mother
mother screamed when baby stars spilled from the queen
and shine lit up the sky
but mother died


----------



## Surreal Snake

aTTack

the shadows attacked
they grabbed their masters throats
they were tired of our lives
the lies
the tribes
the gods
the greed
they claimed what they owned
our souls


----------



## Susanna

Falf

He gave me his paw
without claw
i gave it a kiss
then another... pure bliss


----------



## Surreal Snake

Police

the police acted like beasts
they trusted no one but the gun
within their tribe they did glide
abusing then lying
killing but never dying
they shot for fun at everyone
the innocent cried then died
fuck the police


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pain

it came on slowly
it was an apprenticeship 
like a slow excruciating song
i did not want to hear it anymore
its veins feeding my body
pulsing with puss
ravaging me with its beast
a skull in the forest
with rats living inside my head
it planted its seed with need
its tongue constantly licking
my soul could never escape
it took its punishment in silence
its knight never offering kindness
its breath foul
alive and dying
a black oyster
rotting inside its shell
its pearl hollow
an eruption that never ended
suicide its bride..


----------



## Surreal Snake

P.O

sometimes poems came without conscious thought
their feelings shown in the moment

a blip of intuition with its twin
it spilled its thought in polyglot

it understood its ghost
a slice of the surreal

it showed its splinter
it spiraled without sound

in silent shroud it came
no ego or agenda

with wings it blinked
it arrived alive


----------



## Surreal Snake

Darkness

he wore his darkness as a cape
it offered invisible solace
with wet warm eyes
it stroked and cloaked
a living breathing creature
it was his teacher


----------



## Surreal Snake

T

i realized i was in trouble when i spilled from mothers womb
all i heard were screams
then the doctor slapped me
i said"confusion"
life..


----------



## petite libellule

I walk in my bedroom refreshed awake and clean. Still wrapped in my bath towel, droplets fall to the floor. I readjust the towel tighter underneath my arms. I lay on my bed just as is; all wet with soaking hair drenching my pillow. I don't care. I bend my legs and look to them. They're slightly bent and pale and smooth, the shape; form with delicate protuberances of my ankles. Beneath them are my feet, small and slender to my toes that I wiggle. I smirk at how weird my body must think I am. The bed is made beneath me. So formal. So inviting. Like a little black dress. I could slip into it. Go back to sleep. I could do that. But can't. Though not too sure why. I'm alone. With a fruity martini, glitter and imagination between my eyes ... What are you doing but wasting time I think. And some more time spent for nothing but to record the happenings of nothingness. How much empty in the world I feel and always trying to fill it with my heart. And I recall all those who reside there and just sit in my car parked in reverie for as long as the engine will run, just to avoid changing out of this little black dress. I'm up against the wall. In a crowd of nothingness and I hate bars, you know that. And I remember you are there so I look to you standing next to me, and you reach out your hand in the dim lights. And when the dream ends your hand's skin is as smooth as silk and as soft as ash and I refuse to grab it for fear your form might dismantle from what I remember your eyes look like when you smile. Don't lose this don't. I scorch the moment of this silent party into my brain like a photograph I might look to later and cherish like a memory of some camping trip with apricity through all these storms; till they pass ... The formalness of the made bed eludes me while I pull on my casual jeans to start the day no longer refreshed. I close the door behind me leaving a violin playing Bach's Chaconne softly ...


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bosnia

muslim croat and serb
they grew up as brothers
their mothers all friends
tea for three under a crescent moon
they played as children with one another
they never thought of hatred
then there was war
they divided into tribes
and killed one another


----------



## Surreal Snake

C

the sky cried
his sword slicing it open
her blood spilling out
she screamed with pain
never to be the same


----------



## Surreal Snake

Type

it was their right
one for all and all for one
sure it was fun
it acted like we were all the same
divine entities
it was the new astrology
a way to pretend
a trend
splinters of mirrors
each type cliche and stereotype
some acted like they had no feeling
robots with only thoughts
this system not from them
a new religion without vision
intellectual grief with pieces of people
personality without much insight
subjective beings of perception
we were all divided
too one sided
judgement and juice
new age truth
our shadows shook their heads
our capes flew away


----------



## Surreal Snake

D

she acted like i owed her something
and acceptance went away
i watched her wings beat a retreat
dont have expectations of me
a true friend to the end
but i am free


----------



## Surreal Snake

LuV

only love was worth worshiping
it was rare as a dragons egg
a twin sunset
two raindrops embracing
a splinter of silver in winter
love cured hatred
love bathed in truth
there was nothing else


----------



## Surreal Snake

Maya mOOn

the mayan mOOn watched
with soft velvet wings
its poetry complete
the spanish came in their ships
their sails sung a symphony of song
the breeze on its knees
the mayans watched on the shore
gold and silver began to shiver
greed and god called out loud
we will break your spirits
they landed on the shore
not interested in exploring
men and women died
with fear in their eyes
the spanish destroyed three thousand books
astronomy mathematics and mythology
the concept of zero destroyed
they opened up their bibles
the virus did sing
one book and the indigenous shook
who but love could save their dove
and moths watched from above
their brown eyes opened wide
that spring bled into the seasons
there was no reason


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Lighthouse

the lighthouse watched with shiny white eye
dead sailors sung in the seaweed
their souls drifted in salty sea breeze
the seas the grave that saved them
they watched in the night
with silence as sight
the tides were their brides
in the waves they did play
as dolphins displayed their grace


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Beast 

silence retreated from madness
it slowly backed away
twas a new day
silence never had regret
it chose the sunset
it opened its eyes to the sound of the skies
and birds spoke with their beaks
retreat retreat retreat
no one was ever around
it wore its own crown
and the sounds of its own silence
offered solace and truth
mother goose..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wrapped

he wrapped karma in a bow and gave it to his love
he gently peeled the flowers soul and gave it to his love
he took a piece of sky and gave it to his love
he placed why in her hands and they looked in each others eyes
she rejected his love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anais Wings

if only i had anais
to pin her wings behind her back
to watch them break free
to feel her claws tearing at my body
to enter her in the spring
to brush my eyelashes across her shadow
to taste her perfume with greed
to plant our seed together
i would be complete


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nin,Anais

i wanted to slip on her slush
to spike her drink with kisses
to pray on aphrodites cape
to divide ourselves together
just one feather


----------



## SargeMaximus

*E.T. - The Essential Theme*

For my wanderings I left behind
My companion 
Whom never could I find. 
I felt the way was treacherous and long, 
So feared my shadow 
And cursed his song. 

The part of me that I held inside 
I felt so vital that it I would hide. 
But in clasping it tight I encaged 
- out of sight-, 
The words he spoke, echoing as plight.

I feared his words like I feared his face, but only when hidden 
Did I displace: 
The fear of the thing that made me cower 
For my own fear of losing 
It's great and noble power.




Long Live the King.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

I wish I could just take three photos: perfect in reference to the enneagram's mind, body, spirit connection. Mine seems to wholly be a disconnect: one of the pain in my head, one of the pain in my heart, and one of the pain in my vag. All these seem to work so strongly together, it seems, although it sends me so much grief and ache that my large frame feels as though it can no longer handle the bones inside, which I see as withering into the appearance of my demeanor. I'm old, almost a 21-year-long fold, and even the folks on the train can't complain that my experiences caused me a lot of grievances. These three photos can be carved into my grave, to visualize exactly how we're classified for the few who visit tombstones to cry. Perhaps this would be a sad laugh, a break from the bleak, a rainbow from the gray streak in their own lives. This is the only way I can see myself contributing to society right now. And what is this desire that we speak of, which causes us to strive? If I had the ability to reach for the toppest branches what of it would I get? A closer view to my lost love? A heavier insight to the solitary talk with the gods of my mind? For I don't even bow down to them. Let my stubbornness forever be a dust that the pure souls reap, with no desires, stuck in ancient times, living our modern lives.


----------



## Surreal Snake

All

we all went on with our lives
the birds sang
the sky posed 
the monsters inside yelled genocide


----------



## Surreal Snake

Evolved

we walked on crowded streets
no one saying a word
you could see the anxiety on their faces
hundreds of scents smelled together
leather creaked and cracked
hair stayed on heads with hair spray
nothing blew in the wind
try again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Burden

the burden was grief mixed with peace
the clouds knew nothing
but they were solace
i imagined myself floating
floating inside one of them
hiding from all
moving was soothing 
maybe i would find a friend


----------



## Surreal Snake

Was

it was all about the numbers 
their egos stretched thin
they agreed it was a need
i could not care less
feed your pets


----------



## Surreal Snake

Words.

they confessed nothing
they showed a piece of their wing
nothing more
nothing less
truth was found inside
and truth had lies


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shell

i wanted to crawl inside her shell
i wanted to ring that bell together
i wanted to make that spell
but she belonged to anothers song
she laid with him
my twin my twin why this sin
i was a selfish creature
a beast better left alone
but i wanted to touch her bonnet
be her sonnet
instead i laid nearly dead


----------



## Surreal Snake

Her Touch

her touch never came
the pain still reigned
i was wrapped up in her twine
she never shed her silver
she stayed with another
i accepted her choice without voice
to hear the words out of her mouth
"No"


----------



## Surreal Snake

Full Metal Jacket

joker walks in the washroom
leonard becomes a lunatic
madness crushing inside its head
its many mouthes feeding on his brain
his M-14 pointed at hartman
joker sees death as leonards pet
hartman continues to bully pyle
gomer pulls the trigger
chunks of meat fly from hartman
he falls back into the end
the grim reapers newest gate keeper
leonard never had a friend


----------



## Susanna

Where do I belong

I have no clue
wasn't it me and you?
I have no home
I feel all alone

Where should I be?
what should I do?
wasn't it me and you
I feel unwanted like debris

Where do I live?
not here nor there
nothing left to give
not anywhere


----------



## Dalien

Trial Run
by Dale
31 Aug 2012

Words still
flow through my veins
coming up out of nowhere
who knows,
I do and I don’t
My song’s rhythm plays
me like a passionate fool
or am I
a little of both I’d say
Age isn’t so young anymore
heading for the golden years
whatever that tells me
is it this,
Time to quill


----------



## Dalien

Pencil Quill
by Dale
31 Aug 2012

How strange to hold my pencil in hand again
A death grip wringing its black slenderness
I had rained it down in a dead black train 
Rolling like silent thunder without a flame
Drenched in a strange land of quietness
It breathed a slow winding quest with vest
No one heard, but pen drops that didn’t stop
My pencil wrote thank you calling my name
Journal penciling one million words flew
Two days’ hearth and worth freeing
My pencil filling paper like a vaned quill


----------



## Dalien

True Tears
by Dale
31 Aug 2012

Laying here sitting in a book with my eyes
Quiet as quiet can get in this house
The book lay down between the pages
My legs swung wearing their own eyes

Sitting here laying two hands with my lap
Quiet as quiet can get like a mouse
The hush drifts up between the sages
Two tears fell silent each their own map

Staying here wearing tears fall my lips
Quiet as quiet can get as it douses
The salty tears fresh without gauges
My feet ease drinking tea of rose hips

Fitting here laying on my bed with my scent
Quiet as quiet can get in this house
The sleep hushes down between pages
My true tears woke me from a deep spent


----------



## LyricalWhip

Surreal Snake said:


> Write the Rage.All of My Friend's Welcome.
> 
> 
> *(_Original work only please!_)*​


I blogged this randomly in a poisonous mood....

But I tend to impress myself with my new depths of ugly ....mwooooahahahaha...

Fuck you.

Fuck you in your personal space and fuck you from afar.

Fuck you while I'm walkin by and fuck you from my car.

"Fuck" fits you so perfectly, cause that's exactly what you are.

A non-evolving "Fucked up fuck up" preserved in a formaldehyde jar.

You're just a fucking clown-- fucked up and down-- always coming fucking ill. 

So, I bid you a crude "Fuck You" intensely, 

And a solid "Fuck You" while I'm chill.

Fuck you while I'm moving and fuck you standing still.

Don't fuck with the M or E in ME or fuck you up I will. 

:ninja:


----------



## Valiums

I'm not sure if this is a short story or a malformed poem or what.


* *





*BOJ YM EVOL I*



Do you want the meal
_or
just
the
sandwich_
?



Do you want it regular or
LARGE
SIZED?

I said regular or
LARGE
SIZED.



Anything to drink with that?

ANYTHING TO DRINK WITH THAT?



3.61 is your change.

0.68 is your change.

1.95 is your change.

8.72 is your change.

0.02 is your change.

16.58 is your change.

Here's your change.

Here's your change.

Here's your change.

Here's your change.

Here's your change.

Here's your change.

Here's your change.

Here's your change.

Your change.

Your change.

Your change.

Your change.

Your change.

Your change.

Your change.

(_Silence_.)

(_Silence_.)

(_Silence_.)

(_Silence_.)

(_Silence_.)

(_Silence_.)



Your order is number 391.

Your order is number 392.

Your order is number 393.

Your order is number 394.

Your order is number 395.

Your order is number 396.

Your order is number 397.

Your order is number 398.

Your order is number 399.

Your order is number 300.

Your order is number 301.

Your order is number 302.

You're 303.

You're 304.

You're 305.

You're 306.

You're 307.

308.

309.

310.

311.

312.

313.

(_Silence_.)

(_Silence_.)

(_Silence_.)

(_Silence_.)

(_Silence_.)

(_Silence_.)



Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

Have a nice day.

_Have a nice day asshole._

(Regular or
LARGE
SIZED?)


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dreadlock Dive Bomber

he kept his books as pets
he watered them every morning
another page turned
and gold leaf pages prayed
and time yelled tic toc
just a thought


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pencil

the pencil was a cyclops
it only had one eye
it watched the pages bleed
from its seed
the lead from it wrote ancient sanskrit 
ancient languages bled truth on mango leaves
they flew across the seas
and birch bark spoke with written words
writing reflected the end


----------



## Surreal Snake

Doorknob Polyglot

there was no regret at his desk
the cigarette burns yearned 
the typewriter tasted its ribbon
its tongue spoke in polyglot
its dots were the eyes that saw free skies
one more try


----------



## Surreal Snake

Closed

i closed the books pages as they raged at me
they screamed beast
i didnt care
i had nowhere


----------



## Surreal Snake

L

he laughed at bitter
they thought he was so serious
delirious
just a little bit of truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

Advertise

they wanted to advertise my eyes
to watch my sunrise die
to claim they owned me
to tell me how to write
to sell my soul for silver
fools gold..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Demons

demons blinked in the supernova
their capes ripped off of them
colors cried in the sky
the explosion was an ocean
80 million light years away
there is only today


----------



## Surreal Snake

Musk

i wanted to lick the musk from her tusks
to bury her scent inside
i would give it a special place
just one taste
i wanted to angle her angel
to lean into her shadow
to devour what we could become
to mangle her musk
she was the one


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

this poem contains violence and silence
viewer discretion advised..


----------



## Surreal Snake

AphrodiTe

aphrodites wings spread over the seas
she drank its salty sweet sweat
in silver sunsets she reigned
she played with the truth
and zeus got down on one knee
he set her free
she came to me..


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Despised- 

It lit up the room,
It brightened the sky
It was loved ever so
And it would never die

Yet how much filth
Grown- have I?
That I tarnished it
I cannot deny

Despised I am,
So when passing by
Despised I am
by me, myself, and I

:crying:


----------



## LucasM

There is a box in the room.
Open.
There is a key in the box.
Open Room.
There is a hallway.
Walk.
There is a hallway.
Walk.
There is a hallway.
Walk.
There is a hallway.
Walk.
There is a hallway.
Run.
...
There is a hallway.
Open.
Unable to open hallway.
There is a hallway.
Escape.
Error, invalid reply.
There is a hallway.


----------



## LucasM

I'll eat you, said cat to mouse.
Go away! mouse ran away.
Now really.. that's quite unfair.
It's the best I can say.


----------



## Susanna

Soul

Looking at what was
what is
just a body as a body does
soda fizz

Soul doesn't feel the despair
only the experience
Offering every single body hair
the video game exuberance

Group consciousness cheering me on
like Timmy at a ball game
life on earth is just the bomb
gives the soul some passion flame


----------



## Promethea

*Gravitas*

the little man bukakked his last load
all in his own abode

he expected Chernobyl
over nations, wide and global

and with his proud paunch he strode

the little man was weak
thought his image however, très chic

but in his paranoid ramblings they found
the facade crumbling down

with no doubt, now rendered obsolete


----------



## Sina

_v_iper snipes from his tower
only the skies _hack_ his eyes
the waves engulf his _lies_
he cracked like an egg shell
1100 threads of war went to hell
lying in the motley rubble 
are the remains of his eight facades
the piddly muse is a try hard
my iron brands his arm with scars *six* 
losing the machiavellian game for a petty ego fix
her screams chop his *five* wings
phobia rising up to the plate
meets a gory end with the grand *checkmate*

going for the final ride with a dick so limp
the boy is a wimp.


----------



## Promethea

Boss said:


> _v_iper snipes from his tower
> only the skies _hack_ his eyes
> the waves engulf his _lies_
> he cracked like an egg shell
> 1100 threads of war went to hell
> lying in the motley rubble
> are the remains of his eight facades
> the piddly muse is a try hard
> my iron brands his arm with scars *six*
> losing the machiavellian game for a petty ego fix
> her screams chop his *five* wings
> phobia rising up to the plate
> meets a gory end with the grand *checkmate*
> 
> going for the final ride with a dick so limp
> the boy is a wimp.


~Brrrrava, darleeng!~


----------



## Dalien

Ashes and Dances
by Dale
6 Sept 2012

We are our ash and burning dance
We watch as it thins as it piles
Swirling all and sound

We shed our tears and others eyes
We etch as it flows as it rolls
Shying all but sound

We hold our day and laughter’s chance
We catch as it strolls as it smiles
Singing all a sound

We lean our night and whisper sighs
We sketch as it dims as it skins
Shushing all with sound

Where can we go but to follow the silent trail behind us
Breathing into tomorrow we arrive


----------



## SargeMaximus

_Why Not?
_​
Stop asking why, 
It’s getting repetitive. I’ll give you 
The why 
When you can tell me 
Why 
It’s so important to keep asking. Lose the entitlement, 
Let the rest of the night free. If you’re 
Not 
Going to enjoy it, then 
I will. Everyone 
In the world 
Is either happy or sad, everything 
Else 
Boils down to shades of one extreme 
Or 
The other. One 
Of these days 
I’m gonna wise up 
And let myself out, cause 
I don’t need this. You’ll see. Oh, 
But then you’ll be so sad, 
Like you aren’t already. Anything 
That is not moving up and out is 
Drowning 
In itself. 
Lose yourself, 
Then you’ll be happy and free.


----------



## Valiums

We won't smile anymore;
I don't know what to do.
(Look at the floor?)

Everyone seems so bored;
who's talking to who?
We won't smile anymore.

There was nothing here, before,
but we all came back to
look at the floor.

We're so stupid, of course.
But we can't say so,
we won't smile anymore.

I forget what I came here for,
didn't want to be rude.
(Look at the floor.)

Nobody will even open the door.
Who'd dare to go through?
We won't smile anymore.
(Look at the floor.)


----------



## mushr00m

Wandering eyes 
Full of fear yet surprise
Splatters in the stream
Im lost in this dream

Funny smiles and whispy words
Amongst hoards of tweeting birds
Flew over the dank roof
I chipped my back tooth

'Hey you over there'
Come carry out this dare!
My old chum Lacey
Around these boys so racey

She bats her glittered lashes
One handsome boy dashes
Offering a humble flower
His passion she devours.


----------



## Annietopia

Innocent autumn 
Crisp autumn leaves
Long sleeves 
Which used to be longer than my arms
I'd stand close to my mom just to keep warm
The innocence of my childhood could not compare
What I'd do to be there
When I had nothing to worry about 
Where I could just go out 
And step on leaves, or collect the most vibrant of them all


Fall, how I'd remember my days going back to school
With all those rules 
That held no prevalence to me
Oversized sweaters with pumpkins for everyone to see
How the neatest trend would be who had the most crayons or hairpins
No worry of sins 
Since we were too young for it anyway
Not to say 
We didn't make any mistakes 
But all were forgiven as Everyone makes 
Some trouble but none of which their intentions were wrong 


Oh how I wish to go back to those days
Where my only worry was what was for lunch
Other than that not much
Or if our teachers were mean
But nothing was foreseen 
As it was all but an adventure


----------



## SargeMaximus

_Like Elephants.
_​
 _~ Giving Our Imprint. _

We all desire a pat on the back; For better 
Or worse, 
Connection 
Is what we desire. 

To avoid leaving our imprint 
On others 
Is perhaps the worst form of cruelty. The cold shoulder. 

Carry me with you on your journey. We’ll travel the road
Together.
You carry me, 
And I’ll carry you.
I’ll feel you 
So you can feel me.

_~ Lament Our Fallen. _

The race halts 
To hear the silence of the dead. Listen 
To the memories, 
They live in us still, 
If only you leave your impression with us.

We could have created magic together, 
We could have began a “new”.

Why do we repress our bond? 
To lay softly as the dew? For in a moment 
We evaporate to the heavens above, 
But for now we share the dawn.

But alone 
I feared 
Our death,

And so
I closed 
Our song.

I love you.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Blade

the blade of grass roared through the dirt
it lost its shirt
its great green tongue erect for no one
it waved at the sky and wondered why
and truth swam by with scars on its eyes
blind without one sound
there is only why


----------



## Surreal Snake

Meeks

will i win you with my grave
the waste on my face replaced with grace
will bells swing to their songs
i watched my blood replace the waves
the sores on my soul became bold
in death she found my sunset


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fled

there is no you
there is only me
you tumble through my skies
i watch your eyes
i watch your eyes
your blond streaks speak of complete
i crush your sails
i crush your sails
there is no holy grail
the sky has committed suicide
i crush your temple
i push you away today


----------



## Surreal Snake

mOOn God

the moon glowed like god
it wasnt really there
i saw gods blood
drip from the sky
i asked why
it wasnt really there
gods hair grew in nowhere
it wasnt really there
and god
he just stare


----------



## Dalien

Sheet of Paper
By Dale
16 Sept 2012

rolled me up crumpled 
unfolded me with wrinkles
drew me with a sideway glance
told me who I am
what I think and feel
didn’t believe what I say nor said
put the way it was wanted to be
projection of me 
but not from me nor of me
just a sheet of blank paper
that was read


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suzy Suicide

suzy suicide never looked outside
she stayed in always alone
then one day the phone did ring
it was suicide it said it was her time
so she went outside
and hung herself on the clothesline


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suicide sonneT

suicide
suicide
suicide
suicide
suicide
suicide
suicide
suicide
suicide
suicide
suicide
suicide
suicide
suicide


----------



## Surreal Snake

Peanut Butter and Suicide Sandwich

he placed poison in his peanut butter sammy
cyanide his new bride
he licked the crust 
his last touch
no one was around
not one sound
he scratched his cats back
wrote his last poem
then closed his eyes
the sky wondered why


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suicide Bride

the happiest day of her life
she took out her knife
the vertical slice
then she laid down without sound
her husband sleeping as she lay weeping
she died by her lover
forever was not a game
but it came all the same


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suicide

they came from all around
they wore their suicide gowns
men women creatures with features
all had holes in their souls
the gods of the night watched without insight
the clowns were nowhere to be seen 
some spoke with last note
they all had lost their way
their hope seen in the rope
a cut throat
a bullet by the moat
pills without thrills
the sunrise rose with tears in eye
the sunset died as children cried
the grim reaper gets his way
and demons played


----------



## Surreal Snake

MaggoT

the maggot wiggled and squirmed
looking for a mate
he had no eyes
he saw no skies
he smelled his girl
they had a pearl


----------



## Surreal Snake

Motherfucker sonneT Part.044

motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker
motherfucker


----------



## Surreal Snake

Turnip

the turnips sat in fields
thinking all day long
listening to the winds song
the trees swung their tentacles
reaching for something that was never there
stones by them their only friends
they all refused to speak
silence was never weak


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sick

she peeled her soul of splinters
she tried to pull out the horror
but it stayed in place
it was part of her grace
fuck face..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hash Pipe

she danced in the moonbeams
she was a curious creature
with animal features
she had insect eyes
arachnid thighs
she wore ruby spurs
her scorpion tail left trails
she killed her mate
crushed his face
nothing is saved


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Unknown Forum

there were silver bells in hell
sometimes i heard them roar
angels bought their whores
and demons were the reason
as spiders ran by i saw her
walking in my dream
i put her in my web and fed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Skippy

he skipped a grade
and lost his friends
his parents bragged
they raised his flag
what a drag


----------



## Surreal Snake

Beauty Contest

they put her in a beauty contest
at four years old the blood of her fold
mom and dad were so proud
she won prizes of different sizes
she cried and wanted to die
she wanted to play her way
they made her work
the jerks..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Long

how long was i supposed to wait
till i was in my grave
till aphrodite saw my sky
i did not want her to kneel
i wanted her to feel
i wanted angels to hammer their anvils
demons to lick the nights sun
gryphons to pull her chariot
cyclops to hide his spots
zeus to carry the truth to her
but it was all fantasy
until aphrodite laid on my bed
i was dead


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Phoenix

she rose from the gods ashes
dipped in silver she held her quiver
her feathers immortal children
her wings carried new beginnings
slashing and tearing the nights air
the goddess came once again
she spiraled past the ancient sky
castles watched and moonbeams cried
the phoenix never died


----------



## Surreal Snake

Searching

searching and searching and searching
the redundant search
the redundant search
what were the reasons
a new season
to be friends with the end
the constitution of intuition
we were creatures of massive disaster
maybe we could find it all within
captain kirk found his worth


----------



## Surreal Snake

GreTa

the sails on her eyelids quivered
they shook with fear
she reminded me of garbo
those gorgeous masculine eyes
the occasional glimpse of tears
then nothing for years
she would spread at the sunshine
the way she flew in on the breeze
i took her by the hair she was scared
we fucked on our knees
there was no pretty please
we were each others disease
two monsters licking the night
our tongues entwined in the divine


----------



## Valiums

Silent wind chime
swinging in the cold fall breeze;
an angel had jumped from the earth
into the end time.

Orange and red
falling onto paler and paler skin;
a handful of leaves dusting
the nodding head.




This rhyme scheme hurts my brain. I'm not sure of whether or not it actually counts as rhyming.


----------



## Susanna

Surreal Snake said:


> Searching
> 
> searching and searching and searching
> the redundant search
> the redundant search
> what were the reasons
> a new season
> to be friends with the end
> the constitution of intuition
> we were creatures of massive disaster
> maybe we could find it all within
> captain kirk found his worth


I like this one. i am ready to stop he search and be a human being and its just tough to quit the human doing and searching after so long of it.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dark Days

the dark days of fall arrived
the trees lost their stare
their hair had gone away
their tentacles laid by their sides
no longer reaching for the sky
there was no why


----------



## Dalien

To Be Able
by Dale
5 Oct 2012

To flow fantasies with inklings
as the pages taste them spreading
exploding energy expressing
To sing the notes with lyrics
as the simple I like sang bass
sending ripples flashing trace
To kiss across the dance floor
as pulsing breathes ignite spirits
dying in the arms touching more
To taste his eyes lashing mine
as twining essence fills the lenses
seeing an orchestra of flaming senses
To be able to touch him with all of this


----------



## Dalien

Alone
by Dale
5 Oct 2012

Tangled hands and feet 
Touches screaming forever
Only way to greet

Walking as if bone
Watching it day into day
Me being alone


----------



## Dalien

Waking Delay
by Dale
5 Oct 2012

It washes over me
Tidal waving my senses
Feelings freely woke

Overwhelm holds hands
Alive thrums with abandon
Caressing me inside 

Splashing words around
Spiraling thrusting upwards
Delay releases


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anonymous

we did not need another hero
a zero
religion was made from men
the end


----------



## Surreal Snake

Everyone

everyone was entitled to their beliefs
as i had the right to speak
trick or treat..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hemingway

he lost his way on a septembers day
the barrel of his gun gleamed in the sun
his truth had become the noose
and his books sat still for a moment
a moment in time when the gun did rhyme


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sleazy sonneT

sleazy
sleazy
sleazy
sleazy
sleazy
sleazy
sleazy
sleazy
sleazy
sleazy
sleazy
sleazy
sleazy
sleazy


----------



## camus11

*Elegance of the Supremely Ignorance that Infests the World*

In the name of sheer high fashion
In the politics of vain belief
In the schema of kaleidoscopic myopia
I ponder upon the spikes of fortune 
And bask in the glory of the stars


Here is the edge of all days unnumbered
The easing castle walls deliver quaint presupposition
And the wilting standing armies wail upon the wind
The spectral grin of foul misery
Weeps upon the pooling silver flowing onto TV screens
Sirens of joy clash ferocious and abashed
Letters and signs jumble in confusion 
Shallow seas inundate growing aethers
Flags of decay drape along the dying sidewalk
Ribbons and paper filters pepper the screaming ground
Streaming like glittering sorrow above the dancing green
Underlying this damned mystery 
Of tattered art and shattered destinies
Is the lying hidebound monster of ignorance
That shits profusely on the world
And keeps desire under heel

Fuck patriotism and may God piss up his own arse.


----------



## camus11

*Surreal Protest*

Bombs of war and shells of hate
The medaled generals decide their fate
Marauding guns spit out hellfire
Killing done by State's require


Conceited men in stark blue uniforms
Implement the dodgy mad street reforms
Staking their pride on their badges and guns
Behind the glossy scenes they are raping a nun


Holy men preach high arrogance
Priestly purveyors of vain temperance
Bigoted merchants of the Lord's salvation
Half-truths and lies comprise ecclesiastic consolation


Suited scammers on altar stands
Play the crowds with their commands
High class sports, it's do or die
Earn your money never find out why


Poor man's war, rich man's game
Heroic sons rise to attain the fame
Starry eyed promises bombard the mind
Military victory the frenzy of humankind


Do not fool me with your deliverance
I despise your non-recalcitrance
God damn the King, condescend the Queen
Conservative forebears of the American Dream


Footsteps banging on the floor
Scarecrow faces knocking on the door
Glinting arms with bells and whistles
Come from the admiral's vain dismissal


Firecrackers erupt on the streets
Constables stalk by on flattened feet
Anarchy is deluge, uncertain new era
Royalty stinks of moral diphtheria 


God saves the reprobate!
Clean hands contaminate!
Devil's eye exacerbates!
Politicians masturbate!


American Dream
Not what it seems
Broken at the seams
It's the ancien régime!

"None are more hopelessly enslaved than those who falsely believe they are free." — Johann Wolfgang van Goethe


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Never Ending Story

life was never ending
never bending
never sending
it was pretending
we were ego with meat
never complete
the ships kept sailing
we kept derailing
one day to join with the sky
with die..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pigs

santas sled was pulled by pigs
he looked down with a massive frown
fucking clowns


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cyclops Gods

they took themselves so serious
delirious 
no one cared
we all had air
we walked in the noon day sun
and cyclops had a god
himself..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Willy Wonka

willy wonka stared at the sun
he went blind
he stood in the chocolate puddle
melted from the sun
it was his cape
now he had no one


----------



## Dalien

Free To Be
by Dale
6 Oct 2012

Can't be free
To be completely me
In certain places
There isn't space 
Another shoe drops
Edge crept with plop
Rules tying
Psyche frying
Feet stepping balk
Can’t talk the walk 
Freedom means nothing left to loose
Inside I’m free to be who I choose
That being is the all of me
She’s learning she’s yearning to let them free


----------



## Dalien

Heel Back
By Dale
6 Oct 2012

Digest the bulk
Poets see much walk
They write much talk
Exhaling few words
With many chords
Clarification frees birds


----------



## Dalien

Race
by Dale
6 Oct 2012

On your mark
Get set let's rock
Toes dug in ground
Feet thunder down
A random path
Without math
Heels kicking up dirt
Without shirt
A stone threw
Grabbed her shoe
He stopped
His eyes dropped
She rolled to belly up
Laughing a glee cup
His lips twitched a smile
Reaching hand in style 
As his laughter reached hers
She touched his without frown
They both laid down
And rolled without any cares


----------



## camus11

*Forbidden Love*

He loved her
With all his heart
She led him on
To passion pure
He was a student
She, a teacher
Brought together
By unfulfilled life
They met in secret
Under alcoves
Darkened streets
In her car
In her bedroom
Closed the door
Their lips met
In a menagerie of scents
She was a queen
Her love is the most
Beautiful thing in the world
Graceful undulations
Her hair in a wild dance
Her hands seduced his skin
She caressed him
With her ardent lusts
She was his universe
His everything
She subdued him
And bent him to her desires
And he obeyed her every sultry whisper
Her every moan of pleasure
Her every movement
Her every salacious touch
She danced upon 
Her adoring student
She completes him
Yet there are those
Who would condemn such beauty
They put her in chains
They steal her from him
They keep him from loving her
They keep her from her passion
They tarnish her dignity
They shut her up
They lock her away
The student is at the edge of despair
To live without his love
To be alive 
Yet
To feel dead inside
They think they do him a favor
When they wrench him
Out of the arms of 
The older woman
He adores
They crush his heart
And destroy it
By taking her away
To be imprisoned in a cell
For loving her student
See how this society
Destroys love
In the name of love?
Why shouldn't a young man
Love an older woman?
Why shouldn't an older woman
Love a young man?
Why are we afraid
Of a Goddess who
Loves a young man?
Why do we chastise him
For loving her back?
Why aren't we free
Of that brazen monster
Morality?


Have I been understood?— Aphrodite versus Jehovah.


----------



## unINFalliPle

Love and hate
A spit to the face
A warm embrace
All tied into one
Confusion
Toxicity
For those who lack, pity
For those who have, pity
That right balance
Desired
How does it become acquired? 
The cause
Unknown
Love so extreme
Hate


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Shadows

the shadows formed in platoons
in companies
in battalions
in regiments
in brigades
in divisions
in corps
in armies
the invasion had begun


----------



## Dalien

Thrum
by Dale
10 Oct 2012

I think I've gone dumb
Can't remember to eat
Looking down at my feet
Forgetting those twice a day pills
Inner ears ring by free will
Strange I don't feel numb
But like a seashell full of emotions
That literally writes commotion 
That swirl strangling the notion 
Is a temporary devotion
Hands touching my eyes
As my shrill ears realize
They need to swallow death
And exhale a depth of breath
To remember that I thrum


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

he ran away
his truth was group


----------



## Surreal Snake

Why

why was always judgmental
like we owed them something
the opinions were usually the same
but when one came out different there was why
the thunder roared
the rapture came
the blame
the usual
the tamed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tuna

the big tuna
the moon sat all day long
it never got along with anyone
shining sometime
other times whined
but we all looked up at her
she wore silver spurs


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Question

the question had an erection
it had a look in its eye
and i hated questions
their conception
their direction
the inception
they were weapons


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hallelujah

the poem was a prayer to nowhere
it lifted our eyes to prayer
it built its song inside
the love grew and release
just a common song of antiquity
some wrote them all day long
it rejoiced raised its voice
it was not a choice
it praised no one
and sometimes i prayed this way
on a glorious day when stars were not blackened
when truth came from inside


----------



## Surreal Snake

iPeople

ipeople
the information flew with a curse
the sun the sky the planets the moon
all packaged and true
i touched the holy robot
it spoke in polyglot
we got mad at it
sad with it
had fun with it
ipeople had a new steeple
the temple of technology
the monks took their place
they wore no robes
their master was electricity
god was a plug in the wall
zeus got juiced
he called to all
come rejoice there is no choice
ipeople


----------



## Surreal Snake

Version

was he a version of me
true to no one
was gemini in the sky
were his sonnets creepy crawly 
did you take him inside with time
did he make your butterfly sigh
open her eyes
did her wings flap in the breeze
here pretty pretty


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Blood

the blood slapped the sunflowers face
he turned his head quickly
but it hit
in a field where bodies laid
it was their grave


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ang

the angel scratched her wings
the feathers tickled
then she went lower
touch was a rush


----------



## Dalien

Oh My
by Dale
11 Oct 2012

Oh my picked up a cigarette
And flamed it
Staring orbing absorbing
Open sneak attack
A zig zag track
Thunder rolled
Air rushed the soled
And oh my was sitting down
Sound singing low around
Oh my flowing rather groovy


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bug

there was a bug on the bottom line
the little fucker got squished
he looked up at me as the hammer came down
those little innocent eyes
he never had time to cry..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enzyme

it was a catalyst
a protein
a cell
it was a reaction
the molecule reacted in the process
it was enzymatic browning
as he died with a knife in his chest


----------



## Surreal Snake

GhosT

the ghost never used her ego
she just took a glance
a chance
i stood my ground
but medusa stared
everywhere


----------



## Dalien

Damned
by Dale
11 Oct 2012

A candle toasted
at both ends
Can't finish the fire
Fair in war
Lost its mind
That play sucks
Damn and double damned


----------



## Dalien

She Alone
by Dale
11 Oct 2012

Alone she is
Wash falls around
Holding it together
Can't release in real time
No one here to touch
Goes real slow 
Words swarm feelings
All she has to glow
Catching the time
Holding it forever
Can’t fall apart
Stone didn’t stare
Real feelings shared
Got to keep going
Alone by herself


----------



## Surreal Snake

Debate

it was debate
subjigate
ego masturbation 
a plastic fantastic nation
an internet sensation
with little salutation
a diamond encrusted screen
fangs on the keyboard
talons between their legs
they always kept score
the same topics one hundred times a day
say it aint so


----------



## Dalien

Finally
by Dale

Tears for truth
Inside leapt outside
Surprising me


----------



## SargeMaximus

_Share With Me._​

_“When I began to shine, 
Everything changed.
I saw the world in another light…
My light.”_ - Absent.

I opened my eyes for the first time this morning,
Or,
So it felt.
Tears escaped my head through those 
That could foresee the greatness that I was becoming.
If I hadn’t learned to listen 
I would be in ignorance still.

I wish I could tell you, 
For words
I find
Are sometimes the best illustrators of all.
Though you would not believe. No more than the myths 
Of old 
Would you believe.

It’s a life’s responsibility 
To face your life. Where can it lead? 

Of all the things 
I could gain and give, 
I know only one thing for sure:
This may well be the single most important thing 
I’ve ever come to know,
Just
Please,
Don’t make me go through it 
Alone.


----------



## TxWolves

foresight eye
forever cry
insight nigh
oh my oh my
why why why!


----------



## Susanna

Old Receiver
You can still learn
Live for you
Live free
Human be

So long to do for others
idealist dedication
lovers, do for you
a helpers vacation

New motto
live for you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Woo Hoo

he wooed her with history
philosophy
psychology
mythology
hypocrisy
lobotomy


----------



## Intensely So

To be, or not to be
Is that the basis of reality

We all believe in what we see
But what if we see what we believe

The world a mere construct of our minds
Is more complex than what we wish to find

Of course no one has the time
To actually explore this theory of mine

A terrible crime on its own
That we cannot put down our phones

Stop, breathe, and ponder alone
Or even together, about this globe

Perhaps we actually don't exist
We could be a massive game of the Sims

Nor will we ever experience true bliss
Until we are freed by Death's solemn Kiss


----------



## Susanna

Light
The light dims at times
then brightens
Will it survive the grime
what makes it lighten

Ganesh, Babaji, mantra
yoga, reiki, nature
what does it take?
to wim light's favor


----------



## Dalien

Color Send
by Dale
13 Oct 2012

Colors and shades and hues
So black it’s purple bright
Not of the blind scare
Ask the raven its hair
White that lets the light
All the rainbow its mix
Unless it went into pure air
Grey so elementary 
Not a rhyme of the century
Between the two they blend
Just as the poet glows
They know of these shows 
Somewhere betwixt 
Laugh cry blend and send
Colors of words spread
Pigments of ink shed
Only some colors paint each poem
Did you read the send of the poet


----------



## Michael Nihil

Emancipation

The sword of truth swung down with great ferocity,
it cleaved in two the delusions of the faithful,
obliteration, destruction, cataclysm, annihilation,
the shining sun is seen with new magic,
reality is on it's way home,
perilous journey of the ages,
without meaning to the cosmos, 
but with full meaning to us


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Walking Dead

pieces of friends
bound to one another
created and subjigated
they themselves are mother
blood and death their pets
they dominate their world
rotting flesh the mess
no more sunrise seen by zombie eyes
i wonder if they had regret
or saw themselves as people
they walked liked cyclops
jerking with mouths wide open
their words long forgotten
death the new philosophy
the cost always themselves
they walked on into the dawn
the humans still had song
they loaded their weapons
sent in zombie direction
they died again
my friend..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Necromancer

the blackest of the black arts
the ribbons of the dead
powerful spirits came to him
the first spells were protective
he took in their shadows
inside inside the spells collide
the incense knew their positions
their fragrance weapons of the sunset
the magician bowed to nothing
the moon and saturn burned in his urn
rose petals spewed blood
silver burned and looked for prey
circles of power divided the hours
they placed some within
the necromancer danced in drenched moonlight
he identified the living and dead
the spells shot out
he buried the flowers deep
into the circle the keep
there was no weeping as the demons came
nor pain
they reigned


----------



## Surreal Snake

Halloween

the demons remained unseen
keen eyesight watched the night
they stared as witches glared
truth was black magick within
the sins of others found dead lovers
and the darkness blew its kiss
it was bliss..


----------



## Choice

*Ruth Park, format rewritten*

I don't care if you're going away
It's not like I want you to stay
and he says I don't like you either

There's no other way I can cope
with shit that leaves my stomach caved in
and something that swells in my throat

I've got lots of other friends
It doesn't matter what you feel
if there's no one to express it to

so I hear nothing else from him
no goodbye no nothing
just some dog wailing as he leaves

It's not like we can say farewell like civilized people
so thanks for having to move cos you're broke, sucka


----------



## Susanna

I must of

I must of run around in the dirt
with the nasties here on earth
I must have caused a lot of pain
been meeting these olsd friends since birth

Seems like I am asked to decide
each moment of each day
to hang with those that live drama
or live the life that I describe

Past lives must have been holy terror
having a time, causing alarm
these "friends" they recognize me from before
I'm done with drama, pain and harm

Go away all alcees, druggies and freaks
come by you normals, genuines and geeks
No more fringe living drama
I am ready to celebrate the karma


----------



## Joseph

This is hideous, so off beat, so poorly worded and written, but whatever. Just a bunch of mishmosh. 

--------

How does our carpet make paintings with my blood? I see it 
rise, form a battered child, and then I see it run. It twists its
crimson neck, writhes, then decays and squeezes underneath 
the fire. Its words become the passive, fading writers. 

My eyes are sliced by the ideal. From death to dust, love to 
real, our hearts entwined, your smile, my seal.


----------



## Dalien

Spelling Breath
by Dale
17 Oct 2012

Time went by so slow
Breath caught the black
Strong and naked I taste it keep
Clouds didn’t find time
To cover me over to go
Nor the oceans sweep
All of those colors left
I walked down into my mind
Holding raw tight sensing me
Spelling power of their deep
Breath with words is my back
My hand breathes in a poet’s eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tie Dye

she untied the knot in my spine
she straightened out my spiral
she opened up my eye
she looked right at it
i was glad she was in my life
she sent spice


----------



## Surreal Snake

GreTa

she was gorgeous in ever way
her layers wondered and stared at her flower 
she bloomed constantly her petals spiraled
her intuition came to fruition
what a creature
what a goddess
i would get dirty with her
i would pet her muse
i wanted to see that truth
she was pristine


----------



## Surreal Snake

Relationship sonneT

relationship number one
alone
relationship number two
alone
relationship number three
alone
relationship number four
alone
relationship number five
alone
relationship number six alone
alone
relationship number seven 
alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Haunted Orgasm

the orgasm was haunted
but she came all the same
i saw ghost as she shook
it flew right by my eye
and i saw sex with the sunset
she came every day at dawn
colors bursting and squirting
purring


----------



## Surreal Snake

158 A.D

the roman soldiers lined them up
thousands crucified on the cross
left for days in the blinding sun
their flesh torn off 
the birds eating and drinking
the womens stripped naked
screaming for the gods
the men mad wailing for water
a day in the life


----------



## Surreal Snake

Claw

her talons dug deep in flesh
they made their own roads in his back
twisted trails with sails
their lips fought for position
teeth smashing
tongues locked in combat
her amulet soaking wet
her petals quivered delivered
his hardness spoke its truth
in her


----------



## Surreal Snake

Maggots and Mermaids

maggots never surfed
and mermaids never crawled
maggots never felt salt water breeze on their faces
and mermaids never rotted


----------



## Ectoplasm

Mr. Snake you appear to have created a niche in the rocks and built an empire inside. Truly an excellent feat.

I shall speak of mathmatics.

Oh why? y? Why y do you shun x?
Would it be a sin to love it, just this once?
Cos x needs you, more than you ever know.
Does x only provide a fraction of what you desire?

Perhaps you are acute and we are only obtuse
However we only sacrificed sharp focus for large hearts
We hope the calculus of love
Will bring us to understand how your heart has changed.

x! x! x seeks to multiply all the numbers together
To understand what the pieces of your heart calculate to
He hopes the answer will display "requited"
And that his dreams are not purely imaginary numbers.

So y, please speak to him so, tell him in a standard form how you feel
There is so much trial and error and no getting to the root!
Whether you share a quantity of his feelings or carry only "divided by zero" in your heart
He only seeks to know whether he can rise from prime to the infinite through the power of your exponentially increasing love.

Alas, my work is poor. Art is elusive on this cold, wet day.


----------



## Dalien

Crystal Analyze
by Dale
22 Oct 2012

So many particles
Flit through the air
Energy gathered their hair
Points connecting five
A circle did create live
A talisman of Karma
Numbers the long dance
They sang their stance
Ancient math said magic
One answer all colors
Including the dark cover
Yes spun a crystal ball


----------



## Dalien

Aria Grace McClellan
by Dale
22 Oct 2012

She was born
She sings softly
She wears one ear
She needs not two
Her song is strong


----------



## Dalien

Crystal Spice
by Dale
22 Oct 2012

A crystal ball
Spins fire and snow
‘Round and ‘round
Static motion croons
Parsley, sage, rosemary 
and thyme alive
With an open palm 
He handed spice
My eyes meet his


----------



## Dalien

~~~~~


----------



## Promethea

one way to permanence and preservation 
no rejection nor boredom nor hearts broken
it was a simple exercise in an outsider's dominion 

a magician created here within the void of the imagination
his blondliness, a deity's crowning illumination
where gravity lost its pull on gratification

time then ended its succession
answering the burning question:
a never-ending but distant possession.


----------



## Michael Nihil

Chasing the Rainbow Happiness so illusory, hitherto such a fantasy, grasp the cunning beast, only for it to slip from your hold, while you accrue more mold, as your body gets old, mortality in the fold, happiness so illusory


----------



## Lesley Drakken

_Dragon_

Dragon is our friend now!

Vampire. What happened to his fangs?
Don't you know that Werewolves are really cuddly guys,
That Ghosts are really lonely souls,
and Demons are just angels who fell out of the sky?

Dragon is our protector now!

Banshee. What happened to her scream?
Don't you know that Sea Monsters crave only sushi,
That Goblins love a good debate,
And Giants must always be gentle?

Gone by are the days when man coward in fear from the unknown. 
And Dragon, who once slithered only in shadows,
Now stands guard over a place in the sun!

____

I wrote this just today. It may or may not be obvious, but it relates to the concept that peoples' perception and depiction of mythical creatures has changed as less and less live in fear and enlightenment spreads. A lot of creatures once depicted as evil or dangerous are now depicted as heroes, even guardians and protectors.


----------



## TxWolves

dragging this weight of ten men
pulling this
pushing here at this spot
in force endlessly
strength of tin men taken 
hearts feeling endless


----------



## TxWolves

it was that woman who sang to the flowers
it was that man who pulled them from the ground
it was that woman who saw it all in the clouds
it was that man who named them
imagine 

it was that girl who picked the flower
it was that boy who sang to his love
remember


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ja

he observed
he watched everything
and the singular was alone
ive watched the night crawl


----------



## Surreal Snake

Change sonneT

change
change
change
change
change
change
change
change
change
change
change
change
change
change


----------



## Surreal Snake

Leanin Mo Fo

i lean over the toilet and pray
i spit
i spit 
i spit


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yea

everything was so serious
delirious
metaphors explored


----------



## Surreal Snake

Technical

it was all so technical
computer neutered soother
blah fucking blah
MY CLAW!!!!!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Locks of Talamar

her beauty written in thought
a bon appetit of hourglass
her crystals pure
a supernova
a silver licking whip
she brought me Siren
the possibility of Love
one thought muthafucka
one hope
a blind gargoyle with velvet
hoping for her tribe
Him..
a blinded darkened ruby
buried in its mind
that she was sky
this creature of grace
something i could taste
Wraith..
my thoughts stared jarred
my scars shivered
my life withered
it was her
so silver her twine
she rhymed she rhymed 
i stood on her diamond
my beautiful sugar sonneT
my bonnet sonneT
my frozen pearl
my vice
my pet
my world..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anarchy

ive lost my thoughts
polyglot
maggots with watts
ive said many times
doT


----------



## Surreal Snake

Righteous

fucking last call
the spider watched
his thoughts


----------



## Michael Nihil

Scatterbrain

Energized by debauchery,
sometimes a crime,
but ever so sublime,
great to pass the time,
for those who look for the sun to shine,
narcotic passion,
ethanol lover,
intercourse of stupor,
so very fucking super.


----------



## Dalien

Seeds Of Apple
by Dale
24 Oct 2012

Man, a women's point of view
About a true woman would be new
Imagine those five seeds of apple
A pentacle shared by dapple
Hell and damnation a ticket
The demon's thicket
Man who created patriarch
Woman nope a matriarch
Fucking right they both did
They created them and slid
Some man named Jung
His words they rung
Spoke of truth of two
A singular person
Some women named "who"
Lifting the curtain
Unveiling the woman true
An apple without brew


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gargoyle World

the gargoyles tasted her flesh
she was so wet
she screamed while i dreamed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Elvira

the dagger from the flower the strongest
she flicked her tongues at creation
pulled from her grave she screamed
aliens landed on the killing floor
she was no more


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Waterfall

the waterfall fell
its power was in the dive
it kept rumbling
tumbling
that is all


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Labels

they became almost spiritual
lyrical
they rhymed with one another
a new mother


----------



## Michael Nihil

Why should I? 

When reality is not your friend,
life a perennial fiend,
get a 9 to 5,
why should I?
get a wife, kids and mortgage,
why should I?
another average joe in a laughable world,
why should I?
pointless, nameless; even the best of us are forgotten in the end.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck

fucking typo
i white out my pain
i cape it
my layers of lust for her
sugar and spice and everything nice
think twice


----------



## Surreal Snake

Confessed the DeaTh of Messenger

he sliced his silver for her
he Knighted the crescenT mOOn
a trinket of sea
for Her


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vale of Evil(The Darkness Love~Bride of the sonneT)

the power was sheer
thoughtful
vulnerable
terrible
beautiful
eVil
but it existed
it was here


----------



## Susanna

Falfi

All the animals come to me
and here you are Falfi
you purr and I see
what you mean to me

You purr, then I knew 
what I mean to you


----------



## Surreal Snake

The MoVie

the movie was slow
real nooooo
fuck i gotta go


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trippin'

he was trippin hard
what a hand
fucking king TuT
what a sluT


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gargoyle

the gargoyle tasted her flesh
she was so wet
she screamed while i dreamed


----------



## Dark NiTe

This is a lovesick INTJ's first ever dabbling in poetry, please be gentle, but ALL feedback is welcome :happy: (standard sonnet style, although you already knew that :tongue: )


Faith
​What was once the result of paralyzing fear
For it was based on the traumatic, recent past 
Is now looked back on in regret, humility and despair
But what occurs in the past is done; one cannot go back 
The only thing he can do, is learn from the immense pain
Of hurting the most pure of heart and beautiful woman whose heart he yearns to win back

Sometimes when you are so deeply in love
Everything they say and do that is unclear seems like a painful slight
Especially when your emotions run to such depths, to most unfathomed
It can seem like at the end of the tunnel, there is no light
Although it is hard to be on the same page when the book has a million words
Two love struck souls need to make themselves vulnerable, if they are to achieve the ultimate height

For it isn't what makes sense, what you think, or even your current emotional state
What separates the truly happy and content from the rest, is deciding to take a leap of faith


----------



## Michael Nihil

Popcorn

Salty and crunchy,
good for the munchies,
throw on some butter,
your taste buds will flutter,
only eat a little?
your brain must be brittle,
once you start to devour,
you'll gorge for an hour


----------



## camus11

*A Nietzschean Ode*

O! How gaily strides the breath of the spirit of joy
And roundabout the coiling branches sentimental dew
A god intoxicated would never miss his due
Nine thousand cathartic pins lash upon his laugh
Dragging down his moral soul like a whisper in a flash
Rapturously he enquires divinely of his hell
Old Tiresias blind and wise knows nothing he can't tell
Ask about the circumstance of Dionysus the proud
And see to the cries of beauteous Aphrodite, her yearning soft so loud
To dance once upon a time, and more!
Tell me, is the laughing Queen attending at her door?
Nay, she writhes in afterworldly pleasure — the intoxication of the great
Yet stumbling here and dwindling there she misses Archimedes' door
To the fortune of a state can compare a lust, or two
Of the Goddess for a mortal, her age consecrates his youthful gait!
Master of music, I call upon thee
Stop instrumenting all this nonsense
Or the four will be three
And Ariadne twirled with golden thread about her hair
Prometheus the liberator gazed on in high despair
His generosity of late having been quenched by god-man Zeus
He now sets his sights for lower things that he might fain seduce
Oh, how vile is the work of that lowly Hephaestus
Secluded in his hatred, he stirred Rhadamanthus
To extirpate the sensual beauty of the dominant woman
And bend her to his malodorous whims
The others quick askance a glance
At the impotent smith of the gods
And Artemis, fleet-footed beautiful goddess of the moon
Gave Hephaestus a kiss, but not just any kiss
She gave him the bliss of death
A death attained for a man's resentment of joy
A death that has marked all stars since the greatest star
That star is but the god of human thought and feeling
A star that died out of its effusive longing
Indeed, the gods themselves have been killed
By what is human in them
Misfortunes never usurp the peace of the gods
Unless the gods were servants to another greater power
What is the "moral" to this, you may ask?
What consequences there are, to guess would be a task
For those who have attained the greatness of a star
Who burnt out her happiness
And faded away her life
Her last years
Were the alternative
To Wagner's Götterdämmerung
Her soul had already gone up in flames
As is true of any great woman
For the purpose of her art.


"A proper artist must self-destruct." — Nico


"I say unto you: one must still have chaos in oneself to be able to give birth to a dancing star." — Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Skeletons

skeletons were real intuition
they truly had found themselves
laying dead with mouth open wide
their screaming and dreaming done
waiting for what used to be inside
the tides


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ja'

he whined his way through eternity
the gods did turn their backs
he wore his purple nikes
when he walked his pet werewolf
mother was always around
time to cut the umbilical chord


----------



## Dalien

Holler Back
by Dale
25 Oct 2012

Holler back those feet stomping
99 pieces of teeth chomping
Words blocking the mouth
The knees heading south

Holler back shouted no doubt
Caught that fire and sprout
Words found the mind
The tongue tangled kind

Holler back drifted the pillow
The rest laid down a billow
Words raising a splice
The mind didn’t think twice
Holler back shouted to kiss the mouth


----------



## Surreal Snake

WraiTh

he was goona stomp some wraith
take their place
a sour vampire flower
now that was power


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lilly

the lilly of the flower
she was the golden hour
a garden delight of twilight
a spiral slice of silver
she was entwined in rhyme


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vonnegut

vonnegut caught a raindrop
with a thought

his muse so slinky blue green
she spread her legs before him

a touch of velvet on her shawl
he heard her call

that is all..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Three Mirrors of Eternity

three sentences thought
they thought of only words
it did not matter what they thought
it did not matter polyglot
three sets of trippplets died under the crescent mOOn


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rain

she had rainbow thoughts in polyglot
communication nation on saturation invasion
masturbation
revelation
salutation
i wanted to enter her without speaking
lost in my own thoughts
of her..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Discipline

the day continued
no one could stop it

the raindrops did come
for everyone

i pointed my face to the sky
there was no why


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yea

it was all for her
halloween and xmas all wrapped up in blisters
i forgot it all existed
i was twisted..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Make

others made their minds up for them
be it a story
gossip
or their glory
i had no interest in them
i wanted friends
and had them..


----------



## Annietopia

Holding onto the last grip of humanity I can seem to grasp
Trying to find what in this world can last
Fumbling my own words trying to figure out what’s worth it
I can sure as hell omit
What I don’t want to see or believe
But will it relieve
The pain that seems to be ongoing in this world
I fear becoming too cold
But that seems to be impossible for me
Every time I hear or see
Any discord my heart tugs at me
Tears seem to fall free
From eyes; I try to be aloof from what’s happening
But how long can I keep pretending
That it doesn’t matter

Even if it doesn’t have to do with me; why must I feel
All sorts of sorrow for all that surrounds me
I can’t disassociate myself from the injustice
It leaves me feeling that there’s something amiss
How can anyone watch something heinous occur
Why is it so hard to stand for
The ones who aren’t your own but existing beings
We’d like to hope in any circumstance someone would save us but it stings
To know that how can we expect such when we can’t even do that for someone else…
I admire those who put aside all differences
And learn how to live with appreciation for the lives of any being


----------



## Michael Nihil

Holding on to Hope

Grand design of an immutable desire,
waiting for the so called hand of fate,
impatient and irate,
the aeons exasperate,
failures to produce exacerbate,
your credulity will enervate,
until you're defeated lying prostrate,
importunate mind is oscillating,
between holding on or abdicating,
is man really stronger to let it go?
continuing insistence on the virtue of intrepid persistence,
amalgamation of foolhardy wishes,
you will fall to your knees,
lifeless plasma,
unless you kill the miasma,
resistance is futile,
infantile and puerile,
you're not special,
goodbye threshold


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nightmare

it was quite an enjoyable nightmare
then the daymare began
all over again


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Halloween Queen

she came from my dream
and stood before me
telling me a story
of her husband being bludgeoned
hacked to death on halloween
1763


----------



## Surreal Snake

Writing

it was lyrical
Spiritual
the pencil came with rot
damn that thought
it was everything


----------



## Michael Nihil

The betrayer

Childhood companion,
oath of brotherhood,
rapacious renegade reveals rending lies,
flayed through my skin,
countenance vacillating between forgiveness and decimation, 
trust was a pathogen,
sever our ties,
today the friendship dies,
renewed oxygen,
now your effrontery will be castrated,
insufferable demons,
vehement lesions,
priceless lesson,
friends can be lemons


----------



## Lycrester

Big Chin

After being nicked by your sharp tongue,
You expect your humor to hit my funny bone?
Only your cruel words can sink that deep.
No,this is my face in agony.


----------



## Lycrester

*Bane*
Traded in the symbols of pink and lovely.
Presumably a safe little rose until his shadow came. 
A thickness. A new hope to look up to. 
The type of power that could break my neck.


----------



## UniverseFrog

Green tea and sugar
Lips on a cup
Failure inside
Hardheaded, thirst unquenched 
Useless and ugly
Pouring more hot water 
What is a champion?
What ever it could mean
Self-depreciating 
Unlike any other
Nothing and Nobody
Everything to someone else


----------



## Lycrester

* Mistaken*

Avoiding my eyes with distasteful deceit,
Should I clutch your chin until it splits?
Of course, do not fear this frowning scarecrow.
But the field that grows and grows around you.


----------



## Sina

Great to see you posting again @Lycrester


----------



## Michael Nihil

Awaken and Pursue

Escape from the abomination,
contrived morality,
entering the chase after the vault of gold,
banality must be left to the past,
the vultures can feed on the grotesque remains,
that obsolete life was specious,
enlightened path to guide me,
path to my evanescence,
take me into the abyss,
winding road of oblivion,
privations devolve,
acquiring the sight I need,
slay a demon nevermore,
I am one evermore,
more what I need than what I detest,
the future will be surreptitious albeit profligate,
only if to get my revenge,
my turn to shine under the light,
light of advance,
avarice,
vice,
nice.


----------



## Lycrester

Boss said:


> Great to see you posting again @Lycrester



Thank you so much! Just my way of assuring that I'm not dead/finished.


----------



## Lycrester

*Cute Idiot*

Leaves of soft green and orient,
Are filled with such petite wisdom.
I don't mind a nimble,
To fathom your quibbles.
This black giraffe wants to squish you.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fantasy

it was all fantasy
insurgency
the arms on the clock kept trying for the perfect circle
we dropped like flies
no lies


----------



## Surreal Snake

12

she worked the twelve steps in two weeks
so proud of herself
she let it all out
she never felt
a gunshot rang out


----------



## Surreal Snake

iDrugs

it was internet nation
ifuck
iscream
idream
icecream!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Woke Up

woke up miserable
it was great
i watched my glock
fuck its nine o clock
eternity twisted and broke her spine
it was divine


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bullshit

bullshit baffled their layers
they were ten different people
depending on whose steeple
fucking narcissist


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rage

the rage was never misplaced
it knew exactly where it was supposed to be
and the hummingbird watched its love expire
it accepted the spring and moon


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Porcelain Princess

made from moon and stars
she recreated herself daily
a staring doll
ceramic eyes
that did sky cry
molded into a form

she was wet sex
a curly kiss
a dish i wanted to wish
was she real
did she feel
did she squeal

i wanted to enter
to replace
to rub face
to join our shadows within
it was a just cause
what flaws

the cinnamon one
she smelled of spicy layers
her candle wick so sick
she dripped her wax on me
it burns it burns
your turn..


----------



## Surreal Snake

One

one hundred different threads a day
they looked like spiders in an orgy
thousands of lines of whine
the truth got up and left
it was politically correct
suspect
masturbation with a rubber


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dildoe Dinosaur

the dinosaur snored
its snot spraying out
two raptors watched
communicating to one another
they were going to kill brother


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fate

they waited for misery
to suck on its soul
a clam fuck
move along
nothing to see here


----------



## Surreal Snake

Prey

she would only pray in her dreams
she would get on her knees and spray
unloading
devoting
the perfect solution
she awoke
and got on with her day


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blue Moon

the bitch kept looking
i could not get away from her
the crescent moon 
she stare..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Away

away from it all
away from her shawl
her claw..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Three

he was so cool
dolomite
dynamite
spermicide
he never lost his shit


----------



## Surreal Snake

For Fucks Sake

fucking people
i sit in my world with a pearl
it wounds with weapons
LoVe


----------



## SargeMaximus

_The Value of Need Does Not._
​
In the desert, the sun was going down. I stood alone, and already saw the northern lights dancing across the sky. I looked to the east for a direction, but found none. I looked to the west for direction, but found none. So it went, as I also looked towards the north and the south. So I stood there, and all at once, fell to my knees and cried. My tears fell into the parched sand, and no shrubs grew there. My tears fed nothing. I looked towards the sky for direction, but also found none. It was then that I grabbed the sand and threw it to the air, and the wind took it far from me. So I followed the wind.

For most of my life, I kept grabbing at what may have been around: dirt, leaves, lint, anything that the wind would take as I threw it, to show me the way. I circled the world that way for many years. It was not until I came across a monk while traveling the ancient jungles of Asia, that I was finally confronted. 

“Why do you follow the wind?” He asked.

“I can trust that it leads somewhere.” said I.

The monk walked with me and we approached a cliff. We looked onwards to the sunset, and I saw northern lights, once again, dancing across the sky. For some reason, this made me feel as though I had not gone anywhere at all. I turned to the monk and asked him:

“What have I done?”

“You have followed your heart.” Said he.

“How can you say that when it’s the wind I have been following all along?”

“Because,” he replied, “it was you who threw your hopes into it, and let them be taken by a force that did not understand them, nor cared to. You have made your aspirations and self-worth at the mercy of the wind, and so, it was you who allowed it.”

With tears in my eyes as I fell to me knees I sobbed, “What can I do?”

“Anything you wish.” Said he, and as he walked off, I looked to the east; I looked to the west; I looked to the north; I looked to the south; I looked to the sky, and then I looked within.


----------



## Dalien

Corner
by Dale
30 Oct 2012

I find the corner
Less than intimidating
No one sees my face


----------



## Dalien

Heat
by Dale
30 Oct 2012

It’s hotter than hell out there
The wage of rage burning up the air
It wonders why
I keep the air conditioner on
As cold as it may be
I hear the motor humming


----------



## Dalien

Another Pain
by Dale
30 Oct 2012

It was all in
A brown paper bag
Lugged around
Day into night
Sleep and the
Moon never rested it
Waking and the
Sun never burned it out
A sack that was
Worn but not torn
No holes to sieve
Nor seconds to relieve
Physical pain
Never an emotional gain
Silent and unseen


----------



## Dalien

Musing Feet
by Dale
30 Oct 2012

Left to musings she isn’t only
Poems don’t fall her penmanship
The musing tree stands sentient
A bird that cries out so loud
Soothing words out of the chaos
Gathering leaves and takes a hike
Up the bark slip underneath
A skin taste of the heartwood
Carrying it on over to the side
Musing straight up tree shingles
Sail around its branches hand to feet
Walking backwards like a Nuthatch
Her musings without tail support
Left to musing with only her feet


----------



## LucasM

/worked on for quite a while... critique would be nice/

*Transformation*

Garbage.
It is all of it garbage.

Drip drop.
The rain starts to fall.
Beats of a drum.
The rain drops are small.
What can they do?

...

Such a fragile thing
Resigned against the rain,
Drooping.

Pounding, the water pools.
A hustling swarm blustering tomfoolery
Move along, move along!
Such fools.

Such beauty.

...

Malaise unpacks in preparation
setting the table for despondency.
It is pouring outside
and the roof is broken.

Time to sulk.

Time is a vixen.
Get comfortable
and she is gone.
A blown kiss.

Mauve.

...

Teardrops
sprinkled haphazardly.
A price is paid.
A reward is won.
The high is brought low
and the low is brought high
as the meanest flower is arrayed
in a crown more brilliant
than the finest man has ever made.


----------



## Valiums

Lips clipped in s'lent agreement.
Nobody knows but us,
and
we
won't
ever
tell.


----------



## kudi

*Black & White
*
Standing on strange roads
Confused in the silence
The hush in my heart is complete

Resonating through and through
Images from my heart echo
Tide after dark tide they come

Black and white
In a world of gray


----------



## Lycrester

*Buried *

Rest in the notion that flesh is near.
To combat these worms and crushing fear,
That forever is as black as night,
And quite dead both left and right.


----------



## kudi

*Project SS*

Crows sweep through the night
Black hair gleams past
Wild and exotic
The moon lays still
Envious
Paler then it is her

Slowly caressing her face
The moon reveals the beauty
Beautiful inside and out
The moon lays still
Envious
More beautiful than it is her

Looking through the night her eyes grace the moon
The moon stares back
Knowledge and wisdom radiate through her eyes
The moon lays still
Envious
Wiser than it is her

Staring at the night sky
She prays
God stares back
I lay still
Envious
More faithful then I is her

Deep into the night
I wake
In silence I recollect
To only discover that woman
She is no dream

My lover is really a thing of dreams
Loving her tonight and all the nights to come


P.S. I wrote this years ago, looking back some of it feels a little dorky but other parts give me chills, those feelings still resonate at a deep level with me today.


----------



## Michael Nihil

Denial

Will he forever be denied the throne,
beneath his place he still sits,
bottomless pits,
in anger he spits,
curses and fits,
torrential venom from a self-conscious phenom,
stand up and fight,
delicious delight,
your dream is more pleasing than the reality,
the plenitude encapsulating fantasy,
marmalade smeared all over the blade,
the blade cannot be used he was forbid,
outbid,
undid,
perpetually eating squid,
the plebeian is suffocating,
denied,
but at least he thinks he is free!


----------



## Michael Nihil

Coins

Pile of coins on his desk,
lack of respect,
money perplexed,
penis erect,
onlookers vexed,
imminent arrest,
strange death,
vindicating breath,
just like the Roman Empire he fell,
the difference was,
he didn't have far to fall,
at all.


----------



## Lycrester

*Crush*

So this swelling in my soul,
Festers from an unspoken truth,a suppressed youth
Whose life was too complicated.
But like wine,I have grown and ready to face you.


----------



## Valiums

*Mindless Rhymething
Number Five Thousand and Who Cares*

Carrying a hundredweight,
catching all the tens,
throwing off the featherlights,
and doing it again.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spock

he could never truly relate to anyone
a mighty vulcan son
he made his way alone
his logic true
love made him insane
he could not deal with emotion
it weighed a tonne
so he put it aside
and took logic for his bride
Power Glide...


----------



## Surreal Snake

No More

no more love
i put her inside an iron safe
she knew her place
i will be back in a week
to speak


----------



## Surreal Snake

Poseidon

poseidon would not speak
he would not speak
he would not speak
he would not speak
he abandoned them to themselves
they all learnt alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trippple Tongue Blog

he made an alone blog
"how to be alone"
everybody went there


----------



## Surreal Snake

Acceptance

acceptance had its limits 
he was always pushing away
the willow still bent in the breeze
it had needs..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Godless

he was godless
but the spirits came all the same
they placed their spells on him
the twins of creation
one
two
BOO


----------



## Surreal Snake

Illogical

love was illogical
it had no common sense
genius or cretin
all related to it
it was yearned forrrrrrr
then we tasted
it was perfectly perfect
pristine...
a candy in a wrapper
a zig zag filled with kush
it made some mad
others lazy
some strived from it
it was immaculate
it affected one and all
y'all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sundial

what difference did it make
it was taken all so seriously
deliriously
it was meat stew with truth
a banana bandana
blind horses never ran away
it was all so fucking meaningless


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dollar Store Dinner

mmmmmm
treats
processed maggots
real meat


----------



## Surreal Snake

Adventure Morning

he read his poetry to her
he shook a little
he took a little
she watched him read with greed
if only i was there


----------



## Surreal Snake

blood wine

she filled the goblet with blood
her cold pale skin
dead from within
she asked me for some blood


----------



## Surreal Snake

Goodbye

there wasn't a goodbye
it went straight to bleed
straight to knees
defeat...

i unlatched my wings
i tried to sing
with notes of golden throat
i sailed in the abyss
she was my mistress
i blew a kiss to her
haven't you heard


----------



## LucasM

Sorry for intruding
on that which was.


Treading



lightly









still









leaves

















...












































































-sigh-


----------



## Michael Nihil

Friendzoned

He wanted to be more than friends,
_she wanted someone to confide in_,
he was the perfect guy,
_for being friends with only_,
she cried about all of her douchebag boyfriends,
_he consoled and advised her,_
friendzoned guy was the perfect guy, 
_for being sucked in,_
he wanted to give her more,
_she saw him as a non sexual entity,_
she deserved better,
_in his eyes,_
he deserved the best woman possible, 
_according to her, just not her,_
she subconsciously loved being fucked over by douches,
_friendzoned guy caught on,_
he left her to her self-destroying,
_moth to a flame she was,_
friendzoned guy left, 
_she was bereft,_
*owned.*


----------



## kudi

*Devils Advocate*

Your love is not deep
its the length of your dick
Do you see me as a whore?
That I'd trade good deeds for my body and affection.
Like a gold digger you are looking for something
Instead of gold, its pussy

Maybe you are drunk or high
Self-appointed perfect guy
Which 4 of out 5 doctors agree?
If I agree with the 5th doctor
What then? 
The mentality you prescribe to have side-effects
May cause self-delusion, spitefulness & selfishness 

This is the limit of your love
Storming out when you don't get what you want
Calling me a cunt
Sending curses and ill wishes my way
You never loved me, you only loved yourself


----------



## UniverseFrog

Seriously Nothing

Funny someone
too much clown
Hate the old poster
Take it down
Empty wall
Baren room
Post nothing up
Despair painted all around


Find a New Face

Broken Pieces on my face
Too painfull a disgrace
Halloween Tomorrow
Drink a cup of Liquid Sorrow
Store is cheap
Masks are ugly
Bleach blond and Sunglasses 
A little weird?
But my choice
Won't Take it back.
Can't undue a broken Mask.

Sitting in a library 

Not much going on
Typing beside people
Spies in the corners watch me
I cannot sit still
My idle body will be killed
Too many people watching me type
One looks away as I type this
Am I interesting?
Or just wierd?


----------



## Surreal Snake

XOXOXO sonneT

xoxoxo
xoxoxo
xoxoxo
xoxoxo
xoxoxo
xoxoxo
xoxoxo
xoxoxo
xoxoxo
xoxoxo
xoxoxo
xoxoxo
xoxoxo
xoxoxo


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mold

they tried to mold him
to be an extension of them
yeah they had friend
pretend..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scorpio Blood sonneT

his rage never replaced
it boiled with oil
it cooked on crooked roof
a blister without high noon
there was no one
and the sky had eyes
she would try to comfort him
he moved past the clock
for it had no thought
the sounds of suffering were buffering
they joined with other twins
within
for his insides had died
survived


----------



## Surreal Snake

Product

he was a product of his environment
technology his mistress
she never got blisters
she never had an itch
my one true love
my one true slug
a fantasy girl with all the pearls
a fantasy girl in hidden world
it was a whore we paid for


----------



## Surreal Snake

Type

thinker
feeler
dealer!
we all had both
except for the monsters
they had rage..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Matador(Forromethea)

it mattered that she was there
she cared
a true friend who always accepted
never neglected
i watched the sun shine in her
she left her crystal on me


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Killing Floor

many thousands of years ago
the aliens hit the killing floor
the species they found no language around
they dragged their knuckles
they never chuckled
hairy and violent rarely silent
they came to mine 
rocks of gold they wanted its soul
but they needed labor their plan
they mixed their DNA with ours
hence humanity..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bukowski's Bitch

he would always be bukowskis bitch
i twitched with my pencil
fuck..
bukowski pulled down the sky
he put it in his pen
he answered his own questions
the direction was spectacular 
binacular
a real matador
an original so said the sun


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Goldberg Variations 

glenn gould
bach rolled over in his grave
and listened..
he was stardust 
the muses were stoned
they could not control their gladness
his locust fingers lingered
each one had a soul
they came with a plan
it was grand
he'd tap the muses till he died
they were his brides..


----------



## Michael Nihil

Silence

Silence is a virtue,
I'm not going to fucking hurt you,
lucid empty room,
heroin on a spoon,
my favourite pantaloons,
for wearing in hot air balloons,
peace, serenity, sanity,
the placidity was good for his vanity


----------



## Lycrester

*The Fly*

These dirty hands continue,
Through crowded streets and venues.
Taste treasures old and sweet,
Trash cans with human meat.


----------



## Lycrester

*Spiderweb*

Much more licking,
With each pricking.
Time still ticking,
You still gripping,
To life.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lycrester said:


> *Spiderweb*
> 
> Much more licking,
> With each pricking.
> Time still ticking,
> You still gripping,
> To life.


Very Tasty..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rather

i would rather not
nobody knew anyone
purple leashes were at her beck and call
but it was real sand
it was bombay sapphire
man..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Castle(Forroteus)

a funky little cabin in the woods
fresh air
no fucked up stares
just a little bit of north
peace was the biggest beast of all
but it would work
my dead siamese i would take with me
gemini i am flying!
picnics and butterscotch malts
real hard liquor
beeswax candles and tents of incense 
far out thoughts 
a friend or two those who knew
that was home..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Beauty

her beauty so silent
a mona lisa with pain
hast thou layers been broken my queen
i speak straight to you
i see truth..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Octopus

she had octopus hair
wiggly and still
mmmmmmm
it would show off in the wind
all those twins


----------



## Surreal Snake

Big

it was a big fucking country
he could not be controlled
the yellow wheat rolled in the breeze
on its knees
the coasts were filled with gorgeous eye
black tidal pools
creatures with groove
looked like truth to me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

B.B

big brother sits in his starship
consuming shrimp and champagne
looking down
life was grand
he was the man
abuse was chartreuse to them
big pensions a government invention
the noose offered its own truth
yeah he had friend


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enough

they convinced themselves they changed the type
they never took a look
they strung up jungs shadow
i watched it float away
............ego the beast 
had made them complete


----------



## Surreal Snake

Testing...One..Two..Three

the type tests were mostly wrong
they wanted to believe it
see it
become it
be it..


----------



## Surreal Snake

INFJ

some were real 
they bounced around the sites
some unusual insight
it was tight it was might
it was right
INFJ..


----------



## bigtex1989

A collection of
Haikus written by Bigtex
For viewing pleasure

Leaves crush under feet
Trampled by the unwilling
Blown away by wind

Moonlight does shatter
Darkness of the eternal
Soul crushing defeat

The brown fawn runs fast
Through the forbidden forest
Never to return

A young blonde girl cries
For the teddy bear now gone
Never to return

Planets do align
The nature of the one verse
Kindling to the blaze

A pine tree grows tall
Only to drop the offspring
To the hard, cold, ground

Rose petals passing
Through the finger tips of man
Grasping is futile

A boulder rolling
Stopped only by another
A soul mate indeed

A swallow glides down
Capturing the unwilling
Then migrates away

A candid smile
Fresh from the book of beauty
Dark eyes lurk above


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sweet

she was so sweet
sweet as shade in fall
i watched her spiderweb shadow
twirl around her world
the light and darkness
she was between the two twins
and the wind blew hard
he took another breath
my pet..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Never

it was always about him
he took and he took and he took
he never gave back
then he wanted applause on top of it
stupid shit..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Internet Confession

she spilled her life's story
the gory
her ego primed for the sublime
she wanted attention that was the direction
an internet erection?
sounded like detention to me
say your peace
you beast..


----------



## Dalien

As Tears Fall
by Dale
5 Nov 2012

At this moment
falling the river
filling the twine
twisting the hands
tasting the face
sleeping the feet
seeing the street
leading the tears
landing the moments
one at a time as they fall


----------



## Surreal Snake

Social

social..
he was extroverted
he would always convert opportunities
he would close whoever he was with
the kid had talent
the kid had style
smile..


----------



## Surreal Snake

INTP

i wanted to be INTP
to separate my feelings
to push them away
today
right here right now
but they felt too
we all do..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Whatever

whatever happened to playgrounds
the trees needed kids to sing
but they were on their smartphones
the internet was home
typing and laughing
bikes sat rusted in garages
the swings never leaned anymore
ghosts had taken over


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sometimes

sometimes i did not want to go there
the energy something fierce
it was cursed
but i went right in stinking of me
one day closer to the end
my friend..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Big sonneT

big government
big pensions
big pharmaceuticals
big institutions
big psychopaths
big laughs
big law enforcement
big conditioning
big story
big glory
big lies
big tribes
big debt
big brother


----------



## Surreal Snake

Slaves

we were all fucking slaves
the government kept the padlock
debt
neglect
i watched the sky die
the forests lost their thoughts
the oceans became graves of living things
profits were king
the police were beasts
stop go yellow red
most were dead


----------



## camus11

*To Fair Queen Gloriana*

Praise be to Gloriana, O wise and lovely Queen
Thy countenance so fair, that God himself has seen
He bows before thy beauty, and dotes upon thy glory
Thy wisdom outshines the stars, thy heart steadfast and true
As thy adoring admirer, my faith and soul doth I pledge to you
Your grace alone, O Queen, can alone soothe my distress
Upon my knees and from my heart I plead thee, my sovereign mistress
As an eagle on the calming wind, thy beauty and majesty reign on high
Like a memory of gold and silk, thy sublimity defies the ravage of time 
O fair Gloriana, thou reigneth far above the mounts of Sinai, Roma and Olympus
O beauteous Gloriana, thy crowning light and brilliance is a splendent balm upon us
Thine eyes bestow the luminous wonders of thy eminent ruling virtue 
O how immaculate is thy divine beauty, my resplendent Queen! thus I cry for you
Upon the rolling hills and singing seas shall be set up thy exalted empire
A golden age for men, and of the wondrous Queen who doth naught but inspire
Thy happiness is our Holy Grail, thy sublime wishes and sweet desires
Thy love and thy truth, my beautiful Queen Elizabeth, is the highest hope to which we aspire
So lovely art thou, so lovely, that even the Lamb himself would worship thee
If he entered thy court, and justly bent his knee before thee
O my Queen, thou art deserving of every star in the universe
Of these words so love-struck, attempting a fitting verse
For you, O love of mine loves, spring of mine hopes, Goddess on earth
O Elizabeth my fairest Queen, O Gloriana, thy glory I proudly assert
Such great honor is it to die for thee, such great joy it is to live for thy majesty
Thy name sounds sweet upon this adoring tongue, thy loss was such a mournful tragedy
How could men have known, how could they in truth foresee
How great and beautiful a woman become a sublime Queen?
Thy words need no defense, thy rule no justification
O my Queen, I love that ye yielded not to Romish pontification
The roaring waves of the oceans and the sunlit hills of the plains
Are thine, my beloved Queen, my heart, O my Joy, thou takest the reins
Of damaged England, reviving it from death, from a dreary curse
Thou art Goddess, my Queen, thou hast seen thine enemies dispersed
Thy haters and debaters would fain be constrainers of thy female rule
They dare in their misogyny and in their patriarchy to brand their falsehoods true
Thy elegance reacheth even unto the end of time, O thy beauty
Thy crown and thy hand guide my heart, thy love is a certainty
Thy goodness and thy passion are thine strengths, O my loving Queen
O how lovely thou art, my Queen, would of thy truth the whole world to see
I love thee, O beautiful Tudor Rose, O Rose of England, jewel of my happiness
I love thee, I love thee, I love thee, I love thee, I love thee, Elizabeth my Empress
My Elizabeth, my Gloriana, my Queen! The seas are churning
For the light of thy grace and thy love, for thee my heart is burning
It has been said that it is impossible to love and be wise
Yet I gain wisdom in loving thee, my Queen, how could it be otherwise?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Oh No

he lost his cool
he looks the fool
he probably drools
the rabies buried in him
ahhhhhh
my twin..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Miserable

what a word
misery motherfucker
it rolled off the typewriter teeth
what a beast


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck Off Sonnet

you fourteen lined freak
the etiquette of writing
it was fighting writing
it never put down its dukes
the muse sniffed glue
to get off on you know who


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunshine

leave me the fuck alone
that was home
interaction reaction subtraction
it was so fucking draining
saying..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Seeds

no one could separate them
i understood
i hated that term misunderstood me
boo fucking hoo'


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gabe

my cat had a wet dream
it was pain
my mouth contorted
distorted
but gabe got off


----------



## Dalien

Three
by Dale
7 Nov 2012

They satin and stagger with their self
They shuffled with each other
They know each other so well
Wondering differences there
Analytical mind game of shells
Three walnuts sitting where
One talks one writes one fill
Silence takes a deafening spill
Then there is a switching well
Underneath those shells spell
The belly of the conundrum
Love shares like its drunken rum


----------



## Dalien

Artist’s Picture
by Dale
7 Nov 2012

She lacked the grace to display the feelings
With written symbols on her canvas 
Alone with her self in a frame
Hanging on a stark wall for all the room to see
She drew the lines there of her pigments
To be seen and held telling that it’s okay
To wear the colors of love the way she does
Her eyes had read all the reasons splashed about
Of why her brush strokes couldn’t be true
Each one a slap peeling that she endured
It was more than some feeling
More than a stain and would not leave her 
You know it’s more than a picture…
A painting of her feelings


----------



## Dalien

Compute
by Dale
7 Nov 2012

Compete doesn’t compute
a prize a treasure?
Spit it out that tape


----------



## Dalien

Cruel
by Dale
7 Nov 2012

It wasn’t cruel
Truth does hurt at times
But as the story goes
It can hurt so good
Teach me of this thing
Write the story of competition


----------



## Dalien

There
by Dale
7 Nov 2012

Pushed it away
Pulled it back
Held myself so tight
Uptight and out of sight
What was the fight
I fought for nothing
Yet, I realize to let it be
It sat right there for me to see


----------



## Dalien

After All
by Dale
7 Nov 2012

Many words flew
Many words fell
Many words tumbled
Many words stumbled
Many words ran
Many words shook hands
Many words kissed
Many words missed
Many words flayed
Many words mended
Many words thought
Many words brought
After all the circles
He was there after all


----------



## Dalien

~~~~~~~


----------



## Surreal Snake

It Is Written

she made me write sometimes
i rubbed my hands with glee
i guess you could call her my muse
truth..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Eyes of Morning Glory

she had great eyes
cats claw
they saw what most did not
they had thoughts..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Lost Lasso

my friends i adore
it is over
there will be no more
the sentence looked at his friends
the end..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fun Janis

she loved her fun
the junk her son
there was no one
but she flied alone
she pranced and danced and bled
harpoon in arm her lucky charm
but i liked her singing
............teasing
she was fancy..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Heavy

heavy day it kinda got away
with no play
tears and beers and tokes for one
i did not see the sun
i hid in my cave and gave


----------



## Surreal Snake

Janis Joplin

a bleeding lilly cloaked
the nights neon coat
she was groovy
she danced with no one there
i watched her rocket ship fly
she skied..


----------



## Valiums

Let us never speak again.

I won't interrupt,

and you won't be interrupted.

Let us never speak again.

I'll be quiet,

and you'll be validated.

Let us never speak again,

all you have to do is shut up.


----------



## LucasM

Fall into my maw
I will chew you alive
feeding off your energy
yet the illusion will remain
of freedom.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dead Souls

they laid within the body
trying to find grace
and the sounds of expiring flesh
were met


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Sounds

the sounds of the people
were not heard
we were crystals inside a screen
long and lean
pristine..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lennon

he never had a chance
the beauty of art went sick
this twisted man who killed the plan
it was not lenin
it was lennon..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ni 

it was snakeskin wrapped around the space shuttle
she could be delicate
or a nasty fellow
it bellowed with yellow
Mellow was the Mist
it was bruises and contusions 
it was soaking wet from us
waves of brainwaves
multiple mimes who dined on truth
it was abstract that was fact
a breathing living being
it was touch and such
it was much..


----------



## LucasM

Take the world in your hand and swirl it around
Shimmering
Take a sip and let your world explode
Tantalizing
Such power is seductive
Such freedom exhilarating
Emptiness.


----------



## Surreal Snake

LucasM said:


> Take the world in your hand and swirl it around
> Shimmering
> Take a sip and let your world explode
> Tantalizing
> Such power is seductive
> Such freedom exhilarating
> Emptiness.



I really like this one


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Smash

it was a monster fucking smash
a big hiT
a monsTer fucking hiT
a legend from it
he felt it right away
it was wrong
his heart racing
pacing...
the hit too big
he was overdosing
the needle still in his arm
he was charmed
the harpoon had hit mobydick 
he looked down and ciao
he laid down to die
woke up and cried
nearly skied..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nothing

the ratio of nothing was nothing
we did not exist
the circumference of zero was us
meaningless was the mist
the stars too far away
the mOOn crooked with tongue
smart stupid cretin genius
silver gold bold sold
we were all twisted in miss
neanderthal nothings
but still i blew her a kiss


----------



## Dalien

Silent Kiss
by Dale
10 Nov 2012

A wail crossing
The waves without
A state of grace
No longer wore
Its despairing trace
A hush whispering
The waves with
A ribbons trace
It’s blissfully warm
Wearing that kiss
From your eyes
Don’t close them


----------



## Dalien

Cadence
by Dale
10 Nov 2012

He had this way of dancing
Touching with a patience
Taking breathes stancing
How can she draw the cadence
Breathing rising up inside
Is deeper than she can hide
She can only speak this with her eyes


----------



## Dalien

Twirl
by Dale
10 Nov 2012

Come on honey let’s dance
Grab my hands and twirl me
Turn that music up
Don’t matter if it’s dark,
if the sun is shining bright,
if the moon and stars peak,
if the rain falls down hard,
if the world spins faster,
What I know is this:
Twirl me into your arms
And kiss me across the dance floor
Then let’s do it again


----------



## Surreal Snake

Yeah Right

it really seemed to be efficent
the coexistence of malamar
the bleeding star from afar
sometimes he offered truth
zeus..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nirvana

it was freedom within
the groucho twin
the three stooges on quaaludes
one had to go deep with treats
dine with the crystalball
play chess with cyclops
sometimes i believed in peace
the beast..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Witches

they opened my eyes to the sky
they showed me what was divine
icicles fell with certain spells
my three mothers never knew one another
i was the son of three
medusa stares..


----------



## cityofcircuits

Withering 
in silence
Time isn't real here
There is only pity
Memorials hang in my head to remind me of things you've said
I study the details
Sip the wine 
Entwined
we rendevous

No, death doesn't exist here


----------



## Dalien

Stepping
by Dale
11 Nov 2012

I’m stepping upon the crone
Oh the power of the three
Metamorphosis danced spells
She rode upon a butterfly
A metaphor of the spiral
I kept turning around and seed
Amidst the wind and return
Or is the crone stepping with me
Showing me the ways of thee


----------



## Dalien

double post


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bent

i bent her over my poetry journals
i took her on some spice
i entered deep for keeps
if she ever cums
i will see the sun..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mayan mOOn sonneT

1517
just before the invasion
the apocalypse
mayans play with their children
love all around lots of sounds
the woods breathed deep the airs treat
art all around sitting in their gowns
silver blue and gold never sold
made for the beauty
truth...
line eleven was in heaven
with joy the kindly king would sing
he spread his silver wings
all were in love with the sun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Delicious

she was delicious
nutritious
i wanted to be her treat
but it was great the way it was
true acceptance with sustenance 
it was complete..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Source Code

they searched everywhere outside of themselves
philosophy sociology physics religion division
but the truth was always within
begin..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Queen

a silver supernova shot by mercury
he came out of his mothers womb
with life he came forth
crying and screaming with dreaming
the gifted child was wild
the parents thought evil incarnate
but he knew his thoughts
what he wanted
he would start a band
be the man
life would be grand
he kept the plan..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Root

the roots overgrew the temple
they looked like octopus tentacles
the gods once reigned there
and monks once prayed there
but the lizard
he just stare..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Light It

he lit two cigarettes up at once
he was thirsty
the lights went out at the end of the street
it was beeswax candle buzz
a razorblade already made
he sang songs to her
it was love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cool

revolution was the solution
it was government pollution
they stunk up the harbors too
the ocean smelled like glue
the birds up high could hardly fly
we needed Che today
but they took his fucking hands
they killed him man..


----------



## Valiums

Flowers drooping down a stem
under rainy oppression.
Sunlight hooded by cloudy hems
dampening obsessions.
I roll over in bed again,
reclining, my profession.


----------



## Azure Bass

I don't deserve to see this end.
I don't deserve to see you friend.
Secure in time 
And now you'll bide
I hope you see success


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tired

he was tired of the games
one minute a shooting star the next a nitwit
relationships were so full of shit
get it..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Greed

greed had planted its seed
it was always about the money
honey...
they went through life tight
keeping their curds for them
yeah they had friend..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fe

Fe was a brutal bitch
she twitched
it was hit or miss
down deep in her cave
or grace
it had place..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scorpio Rose

she was hard to please in every way
we got down with wrong
got it on
the songs of us collided
that scorpian queen
was pristine..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Alone

he was good alone
that was always home
he had had bride
he had seen the oceans tides
he had seen inside
time for some sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

Source Code

they searched everywhere outside of themselves
philosophy sociology physics religion division
but the truth was always within
begin..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spirituality

spirituality had nothing to do with religion
not everyone could see the difference
it was something special
respectful
it gave one peace within
and reasons never entered into it
it was the shit..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Decisive

he was decisive
when they got on his fucking nerves
it was over rover
i was out
shout..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Beat It

he pounded his chest like a great ape
he threw his shit too
he was enraged
it had all come to fruition
the condition was life
it bites..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Couple

madly in love they were newlyweds 
the sun shined everywhere even at night
the darkness something foreign 
it was a new beginning
a glorious time
it rhymed..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Socrates

he was a man of passion
compassion...
the people worshiped him
finally a man that did not conceal
but the senate got jealous
they made him take hemlock
just a thought..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hatred

his hatred all encompassing
it was innate
he trusted his instincts 
he took revenge he took sustenance 
but the clock still turned and the sky still tried
it was fly..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bruce Lee

he understood the principles of peace
he knew it was a beast
he tried the best he could
he dropped his ego and became complete
with dragonfly moves he grooved
he knew the truth
he had juice..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hitlers Hairpiece

hitlers hairpiece was looking at me
it hid by the wall beyond the hall
i thought i was seeing things
but there it was on the floor
i was bored


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Dragonfly

he dove with his love on his back
a bird attack
the sparrow turned and curved
but an osprey ended his day
the dragonflies got away
today


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pissed

he was pissed
no wish for the beast tonight
fuck you in fahrenheit
i tot a taw a puddy tat
i did i did taw a puddy tat!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ugh

i wanted to hear some music
i wanted to hear some tunes
those fucking ads were driving me mad
it kinda ruined the tune
but it went away
away i prey


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vodka Sauce

the pasta soaked in vodka sauce
soiled with extra virgin olive oil
the garlic came with skunk
hot sauce and grated cheese
my needs..


----------



## deseauxs

_About A Beautiful Boy:_

Like the ocean,
he is deep and reckless;
beautiful and hopelessly wonderful,
mysterious and tranquil,
but vastly unattainable.


Like the ocean,
he spirals down, diving deeper,
securing a crevice in my mind,
breaking against the cliffs of my head;
but like the current, he must leave again.


Like the ocean,
he is vast and undiscovered,
hidden away like the moon,
the one which drives the tides,
keeping me on my toes.


----------



## Dalien

Maybe I
by Dale
11 Nov 2012

Should I stand on my head
Give a shake
So my hand creates laugh
Should I stand on my toes
Give a tickle 
So my nose creates chaff
Maybe I should,
Giggle my eyes
With my hands on my hips
Wiggle my thighs
So everything seriously
Would be deliriously
Hilarious
And, oh, didn’t you know
There’s magic in this


----------



## Dalien

Free Spirit
by Dale
11 Nov 2012

There is something
Swizzle finds to my mind
A drink I’ve not drunk
That something
Isn’t high in the sky
Nor a drug swallowed
That something
Twizzle minds to my find
Ice Capades not a spade
That something
Isn’t up or down
Nor to the left or right
There is something
Free spirit
Calming liberating
Metaphysical finds my mind


----------



## Dalien

To Rhymes
by Dale
11 Nov 2012

The wind will howl
The rain will scowl
The ice will rock
The fever will sock
The sky will fall
The ground will crawl
And the reason for this
The wind will breeze
The rain will wash
The ice will protect
The fire will warm
The sky will fly
The ground will grow
And sometimes
Words need not rhyme


----------



## Dalien

No Shoes
by Dale
11 Nov 2012

I like to dance
With shoes in my hands
Those things don’t touch
Earth wind water and fire
They just fade and fall apart
Whether the seam or sole
Nope, I don’t believe
I’ll be wearing shoes on my hands, either


----------



## Dalien

Mom
by Dale
12 Nov 2012

What do you say
To someone so close
When life gives up
Hold on mother
Won’t feel good
To my mother
I ask nothing of her
Everything inside of me
Shouts with a whisper
As I kiss her brow
Mom, I love you
However you may go


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fried

fresh ocean bass with sea salt lemon and thyme
fried onions hot sauce garlic and butter
the potatoes quite crispy
baking with the fish
the onions their wish
do not worry my child
it will be divine


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Domination of the Icicle

lucifer liked the icicle
he watched it drip he liked that shit
he watched it die on its own time
he loved to play
the icicle died and the devil smiled


----------



## Surreal Snake

Plato 

he sat in his cave 
the inside of his head
he tore the world apart
he gave it no pearls
controlled anarchy with terminal thought
his intuition a weapon
he dissected with it
collected it
let loose..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enraged

enraged in my cave
the sonnet slew the icicle
fuck you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dionysus 

he holds up his wine glass
he drinks the gods blood
his black lips quiver
he had just tasted hera
zeus was in a rage
he puts dionysus in a silver cage
dionysus stares like he does not care
he will get his revenge
he had friends


----------



## Dalien

Waiting
by Dale
13 Nov 2012

Everywhere I turn
I am right there
I keep coming back to that place
I don’t move
Motion is beckoning me


----------



## Dalien

Tell Me
by Dale
13 Nov 2012

Tell me its okay
To feel this way
I don’t feel
I don’t feel
I don’t feel
I don’t feel
I feel so much
I’m not dead
I’m not dead
I’m not dead
I’m so much alive
I can’t lose control
I can’t lose control
I’m so losing control
It’s okay to feel this way


----------



## Dalien

Holding Out
by Dale
13 Nov 2012

Holding it all inside
Makes me seem dead
My hand now understands
Losing control gives control
It will take me there 
So that I can let it out


----------



## Dalien

A Little At A Time
by Dale
13 Nov 2012

A little at a time
Seems like eternity
And the watch doesn’t mind
It spins the same each rhyme
Eternity won’t leave my hands
As I climb up into the tree


----------



## Dalien

Being Self
(My Mother Novella)
by Dale
13 Nov 2012

As I was writing today
The word came over the phone lines
My mother decided to hang on
Her fire and surgery were hers
She walks pleasing herself
This stubborn woman is quite a story


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rumpelstiltskin

the brothers grimm trim
the daughter was so happy
happy alone making gold
and no one she told
her grammar bold
she spun alone she spun the sun
and tick toc said the clock
a mistake or two will have to do
with a poem or two

anyways getting back to the story
by odin it was great
but the father came with the mortal news
it was her muse she flew away
the truth...
the daughter cried~the daughter wild
she knew the king had sang her name
she would be gone hello shame
its was explained..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silence

silence was silver
it was juicy fruit
it was a lasso bow
it was bold
she spread her meat
she spread her treat
it was complete..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The CaVe

it was heavy
emotion shared
he was scared
it was trust..


----------



## Surreal Snake

French Onion Soup

the mozzarella thick
bubbling up and such
the rye bread well fed
he watched his body disappear
grace was near
the onions pulling him down down down
food is here!


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Silver Spiral of Hades

it was a poem about a poem
two lovers their pages graced with poem
about one another
they had written their songs and passed them along
for each other
the two poets particular about their craft
lovers of song and smash
they wrote their best songs
their eyes grooved along
this song from him this song begin
this song from her this song my twin
the muse just stared
she had done her share


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Wolf

the wolf saw its prey in its dreams
his paws moved
his cape laid still
he jerked and squirmed in the snow
the full moon brought the tune
but he slept and he preyed and he ran
he wanted to kill today


----------



## Surreal Snake

Jean Paul Sartre

1942...
he sits in a french cafe
a german officer walks by
looking at the sky
he writes philosophy with a cup of tea
the coffee brewing too
it was truth..


----------



## Azure Bass

Selfish against your own cause
Withering all without applause
Say I don't,
Know you won't,


Check it out,
You would shout,
Backed in corners, 
see without;

All the sense,
False Pretense,
No- nonsense;
This, is not hence!


----------



## Valiums

Flowers bloom at night.
They open up at day's end
to feed on fleeting light.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Valiums said:


> Flowers bloom at night.
> They open up at day's end
> to feed on fleeting light.


I really like your style


----------



## myjazz

Surreal Snake said:


> I really like your style


I know right I was thinking of your writing style while reading that poem. I had to make sure it wasn't you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

drop some poems
the wind starts blowing..


----------



## Surreal Snake

myjazz said:


> I know right I was thinking of your writing style while reading that poem. I had to make sure it wasn't you


myjazz you are my favorite male Poet here.Feel free to drop some.I am hoping you will.


----------



## myjazz

Surreal Snake said:


> myjazz you are my favorite male Poet here.Feel free to drop some.I am hoping you will.


But it is so fun to drop Fe and go at T types so called logic >.<
My poetry is heavy Fe induced as I mentioned, I mean look at my poem thats kinda unrequited love based. I made a sad arse poem seem so warm and may I say beautiful while at the same time the underling is so cold. If I may say, now that is an art of work. I do like your poetry a lot where your Ni is more basis of approach.


----------



## Dalien

Word Speak
by Dale
14 Nov 2012

I know someone who listens quietly
writes me the silence
stilling me
understands there is no saving
here the defining of this
is where my mere words don’t speak


----------



## Dalien

How I Wish
by Dale
14 Nov 2012

How I wish my eyes can be seen
My thoughts think they are
My feelings feel it so
My emotions motion like crazy
My knowing just senses it
How I wish I knew what to do
With my eyes being seen so


----------



## Dalien

Rock
by Dale
14 Nov 2012

It’s not heavy
It’s not light
It just is


----------



## Surreal Snake

myjazz said:


> But it is so fun to drop Fe and go at T types so called logic >.<
> My poetry is heavy Fe induced as I mentioned, I mean look at my poem thats kinda unrequited love based. I made a sad arse poem seem so warm and may I say beautiful while at the same time the underling is so cold. If I may say, now that is an art of work. I do like your poetry a lot where your Ni is more basis of approach.





NT's the ones I know are brilliant(dear friends).Yeah man go ahead and post some whenever,cool.I prefer using Ni.Thank you.


----------



## Dalien

Emotions
by Dale
14 Nov 2012

Why such a bad thing
What they have to bring
Is a mighty fine spring
The only secret I know
Is to take control 
And allow them to roll
Walking with them and scroll
Knowing they will become rock
Which isn't a bad thing


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fine

damn she was fine
a silver goddess of the highest caliber
she spun the night with her web
she would crawl over it
looking at those stars
feeling the condition within
very self aware and fair
one more time...

Fine

damn she was fine
a silver goddess of the highest caliber
she spun the night with her web
she would crawl over it
looking at those stars
feeling the condition within
very self aware and fair
one more time...


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cat Woman Kats Eyes....

two souls shined in the angels eyes
her divinity usually unexpressed
her great wings made the air sing
her feathers braided leather
on top of silken skin
she dived through the weather
with power and splendor
looking for her guy
twas love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Peking Duck

the skin felt like deep fried
soiled in its natural oils
sweet and sour owns the hour
rubbed brown sugar within
tons of spice they prayed for life
it all came alive with divine
veggies too they were screwing
oh no it pooed!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Splinter

there were splinters in her soul
it looked like a yellow suit of armor
a medieval monumental mess
it was an ancient thing
used many times
it had scarred many rhymes
how many eyes had seen right through it
none they had never seen a thing
it was used
....abused
a ghoul


----------



## Susanna

How the face changes in time

The mouth that knows no hope
When despair has sliced the throat
Each syllable a chore
Each new experience, a bore

The eyes just shallow pits
the glimmer gone
when they've seen too many hits
its just another day at dawn

and when life has been full
the eyes they show and shine
no room for spaces dull
eyes smile and tell of fine times

The mouth it has this high sigh
as if it can tell the joy its known
it can't wait to be kind
when life is full and heaven blown

Most eyes they speak as life lends
with happy and sorrow mixed
the balance is and blends
the outcome sure and fixed

The mouth too can tell of current life
whether it be pain or glad
when the movement is so full of strife
it really can be sad


----------



## Surreal Snake

Roasted Rosemary Chicken

begin...
twas in the pan within
with a twin
two chickens shuffling
sucklings
they sat for truth they sat for zeus
i owned their souls..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Proud

he was the owner of chicken souls
they were ruby red when dead
but when they came alive they glowed with pride
hide chicken hide its the grim reaper
the chickens keeper
he watched his friend meet the end
he got zen...
then he got sent


----------



## Susanna

Internet Porn
That dopamine high
its an addiction
to marriage, a real affliction

can't get it up
with real women
frustrated and lonely wives
take a second look at those knives

why would you marry
to have a roommate
you should marry the internet
then you have sex

those beautiful inhuman babes
California will let you marry
the internet, ED, dopamine
he's ready


----------



## Susanna

Sex
I wish guys were able
I seem to be the only one
lets lay the cards on the table
lies, cheats, dehumanizing women

women, their beauty
they put up with these addicts
they should give them the booty
sign of the times

where did happy sex go
it vanished from my sight
of brain chemistry we know
with internet porn real sex takes flight


----------



## unINFalliPle

A strong release 
Sets it turning
And then it drops
Like a moment as forever

An uncertainty
Causes a 
Quick drop
The moment is left with regret

Wanting to spin forever


----------



## Surreal Snake

Alien Fuck Machine

internet nation
human contact sublime
no interaction online
constipation an internet dissertation 
with sensation plenty of masturbation
the porn got torn from the screen
the gossip bundled in layers
for favors
there seemed to be plenty of empty
fiber optic zeuses looking for truth
soya beans and transexual beings
georgetown hoyas
pictures of blisters
a radiation nation complacent
insatiable..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fun

they were fun
they wanted the opposite of them
lovers on lend
spaceship relationship
holy shit


----------



## Lycrester

*This Little Lady*

To those my chocolate is quite sweet.
Some exotic place to run to when money is low,
And my comfort is priceless. 
I can't help that I am made of coal,
But I promise to keep you warm....for now.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Valkyrie Vengeance

she hurt me
abc


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cyclops Slew the Gryphon

motherfucker
trick or treat
meat..


----------



## Evigheten

With ache to heart,
my love to you.
You're like the art,
seen by few.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wicked

the wicked wind blew
i heard it sing its sermon
the beast within the beast my twin
i tot i taw a puddy tat
it was a big rat


----------



## Surreal Snake

Samurai Ni

it was cloaked
fresh bread out of the oven
herbs and spice and everything nice
with strife
i took my knife and ended life
twas nice


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ready

i was ready to go
ready to roll
the feather flew while they fell
i don't care
anywhere


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enjoy

sit in a room all day with gloom
the occasional truth
but mostly silence spread her legs
some begged..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trippple the Tongue

it was online crime
the games the parade the way
i just kept rhyming
dividing my time in layers
and quick favors never meant a thing
nobody gave a fuck
clusterfuck
badda bing..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vamp

the vampire had two tongues
he tried to lick the sun 
then he had one


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blister

he gave birth to a whisper
how it blistered
to see the one to see it done
it was all the rage
locked in a cage
his grave


----------



## Surreal Snake

Indigo

he lived in an indigo prison
the jailer himself
clover flew out with the spells
he tried to sky he tried to die
but the sunshine shot out
glorious had become notorious
a simple plan a simple man


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kundalini Blood Clot

the blood clot never felt
but it emptied his eyes
the space between grace
he laid down but why
and died


----------



## Surreal Snake

Religion

it was division
they loved their tribe they loved the ride
no one gave a fuck about you
the truth..


----------



## WardRhiannon

Nothing But

We were left nothing
but a shadow in the air
and a stone in the sea.

We cried for anyone
left to care. We wandered
the cracked pathways
filled with the only sign
of health on earth.

There was nothing
but death and the
rotting corpses of
humanity’s success.

We waited for powers
to use their consuming control
to help us, but we were nothing
but the scraps of greed to them.

We were nothing
but humanity’s children.


----------



## WardRhiannon

RIP

RIP, the world says.
The world will be the only one to miss you.
They will be the only ones who would want you to

RIP is what you used to do to my clothes,
to my hair, whenever you thought I did something wrong.
If I looked at another man, if I burnt the roast,
if your dinner was cold after you came home
in the middle of the night, drunk, and expecting me
to stay up and wait on you hand and foot.
You would pull me off of the chair by my hair,
yell at me, call me names, and hit me.
I would look into your eyes and see
how much you hated me and I wanted to show
how much I hated you, too. I wanted to gouge your
eyes out and I wanted to

RIP is what your mother did to the divorce papers
when she found them in our house. She always
wanted to protect her little boy. She never understood
that I just wanted to protect mine. She always turned me
away from her house when I escaped you with our son.
I learned to never trust her, so I ran to my brother’s house
and when you found us, you grabbed me and

RIP is what I did to the icicle hanging from the porch awning.
I waited for you to come home. You just missed the trash cans.
You stumbled out of the car. When you saw me,
you yelled at me for placing the trash cans where they were.
I just smiled and gripped the icicle in my hand. I wasn’t
going to put up with you anymore.
You ran towards me and slipped on the icy sidewalk.
You didn’t move.
I threw the icicle onto the ground and left you there.
I slept like a baby.

RIP, says the priest, your mother, and your friends.
I won’t say it. And neither will our son.
I will teach him to hate you like you hated me.
Our memory of you will never rest in peace.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunshine Slut

they lived in others nursery rhymes
grew up with the slime
it was five and dime
a cruel fool who grew
the rhyme dined on them
became their friend
the end..


----------



## Surreal Snake

No Shit

just a poem but swollen
it looked above it looked for love
it finally was ok with itself
SHOUT


----------



## Surreal Snake

Boring

they usually chose sides
power glide....
it got really boring 
he was ready to leave
he was ready to be
the ignoring....
have it your way
keep playing


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tumble Weed

the tumble weed tumbled
all by himself
he went through towns he went around
he never heard a sound
lucky clown


----------



## Surreal Snake

Just

just a poem
just a clone
he roamed the night it was outta site
he reflected chartreuse with tube sound
his klipsch speakers seekers
they listened loud


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gibson S.G.

the mahogany cried
the humbuckers hummed
they were having fun
the candles nearly sighed
the incense bending in all direction
with love they shed their muse
giving truth
the sound of the marshalls bow
to wow and flutter and cuts from axe
that motherfucker would win
plug it in..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Susanna said:


> Internet Porn
> That dopamine high
> its an addiction
> to marriage, a real affliction
> 
> can't get it up
> with real women
> frustrated and lonely wives
> take a second look at those knives
> 
> why would you marry
> to have a roommate
> you should marry the internet
> then you have sex
> 
> those beautiful inhuman babes
> California will let you marry
> the internet, ED, dopamine
> he's ready



Love this One..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Limited Edition

it was a limited edition collection
most of the old sabbath from 1970 on
with vinyl song
my records warped from harm
scratched with needle marks
i would love to get the set
my pet..


----------



## Azure Bass

Beat the youth outta me.
Stole the truth under me.
Chose to cipher the known unique
Missed the right to be.

When will all you see
Shows you no carpet's a leak
Your dust, it's no meek
Stronger, it ain't no week.

Truth you've sewn away with me
Your lies lost now to be
And how we all believe
That you would truly see

Now lost a piece of me
To the coward inside he.
Buy the hype until the creed
Remember the lie until eighteeen!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i said hi
then goodbye..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trance

the time before the trance
we danced...
we held each other tight
there was no harm
birds flew in the sky
there was no why
it died..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ja

it made sense 
to bring it back
they tapped
very smart
twas art


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Metamorphosis of Narcissus

he dined on the flower within
he looked in the lake
saw his face and in love with the dove
he thought he loved himself
twas fake
he hated himself he cried out with shout
but he kept it all within
his other twin let out
his shadow ran his shadow had plan
to get away from this man


----------



## Surreal Snake

Marrow

her marrow brought the butterflies
the moths stayed still with song
into the fire the flames grew higher and higher
what did he have to do to prove his love to her
the angels spun and the flowers tongued
there was no one


----------



## Surreal Snake

Two

there were too many people pulling her in all directions
the best thing to do was accept her truth
i did she was friend
the end..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sometimes

sometimes we pushed people away
to remain healthy hooray!
yep the usual way
some say..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Loyal

he was a loyal friend though he never mentioned haikus
though haiku's offered wonder and truth
their beauty solid 
sometimes the japanese put me in a trance
the elegance..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Philosopher

nietzsche stands by his writing desk
getting a drink of water
the sky so bright his lines in sight
some thought it was all about the thinking
but intuition jumps in nietzsche begins


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mariana Trench

they wanted to dump nuclear waste in the bowels of mother
the mariana trench
this earth of ours scarred from money and grief
now they wanted to plant it in her seed
the greed..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silver Serpent

i wanted her to love me
flood me
i wanted to take her in my arms and harm
from hugs
i wanted to look in her eyes
stare and say hello
i wanted to cuddle with the puddle
if she was there
i wanted all of these things
bring..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Separate

they could never separate
it got annoying 
i wish they would use their head


----------



## Surreal Snake

Atlantis

the beauty living under the world
in an enclave inside a cave
the crystal solid with feathers
the women wore leather
the men wore them
in a society where truth and justice
was always held high
there was no greed or the need to be an image
but it all went to hell
hades sent a spell


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Walrus

yeah lennon had spine
he spoke his fucking mind
he wasn't always kind
he suffered within
he had twin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vodka Martini

3 ounces of vodka
a pinch of garlic
1 and a half ounces of dry vermouth
a sliced splinter twirling curling of lemon 
4 jumbo olives tumbling to their death


----------



## Surreal Snake

Comforting

there was nothing really left
the couple grew apart
their resentment stayed hidden
under condition
the break up was a day of fruition
they both had accepted the truth
no more sunsets


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rebound

he jumped in on the rebound
crazy about her
he was stung it was fun
then he fell in love
things got complicated
she had two hearts for them
it was the end


----------



## Surreal Snake

Typology Dating

hey baby give me your numbers
what is your label?
come on don't be shy you have Ni
oh you are Ti dom?
great lets text


----------



## Surreal Snake

Persephone 

i wanted her to become a part of me
one being
i wanted to wrap her in my roots
to pull her underground and plant our seed together
forever


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mystic Mantis

the praying mantis did a kung fu dance
it was in a trance
it sat perfectly still
waiting to kill


----------



## Surreal Snake

P.B Sammy

peanut butter and jam sandwich
i spread the peanut butter as it screams
"my soul my soul"
i don't care i spread her everywhere
the jam in the can all freaked out
i look in his berries and shiver
that jam had mad eyes
but i took him out rubbed him out
the rye bread near dead in the corner
i took his crust i toasted to touch
i pigged out much..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Krave

the vampire craved blood
it was an opiate
the blood flowed with life
he would become human once again
he could play pretend
it kept him alive


----------



## Surreal Snake

Radu the Vampire

there was fire in his eyes
the bats would sing when the moon
did sting
radu climbs from his lair
there was darkness there
the day preyed with its giving
the night unseen a demonic queen
he needed blood again


----------



## Surreal Snake

All

we were all equally worthless
but sometimes she dined on the twin
circumstance had lost irrelevance
the pearl within
the pearl begin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shotgun sonneT

it was not nirvana
kurt looks at the noon day sun
he is done
his muse long gone
his song the dawn
he picks up the harpoon
this evil pet some surreal sunset
the silver syringe had twins
death would be the final test
he mixes his muses
the heroin the final truth
he shoots it in
he felt within
as his eyes lose the skies the shotgun cries


----------



## Surreal Snake

Took

he took the sky with his eyes
he placed her inside
with tumbling tides she arrived
too stunned he accepted her shine
she was the one


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twitch

she said twitch
the clouds in the sky power glide
looking for angles to strangle
they flew so high they flew with tribe
the sky accepted them as pets
they blew them around with sound
the wind bleeds once again


----------



## Surreal Snake

J

he was a great friend
there was no pretend
he was always there for me
there was no trick or treat
only complete..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dolphin Water

this sunshine with grace
had gorgeous place
my walking talking chocolate bar ruled by stars
this celestial twin this crowning jewel
this feather with perfect flavor
my all my song my magic wand
we go dolphin there


----------



## Surreal Snake

L

she was such a beautiful writer
this tiger
this fighter
the muse was within
a rare and beautiful thing 
Bows..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Clock

with each tic there was death in toc
the clock continued
our obsession with time sublime
it always timed of the divine
the sensor mind liked the rhyme
the intuitive struggled with trouble
time was another thing to bring
the feeler felt
the thinkers Ne had a need


----------



## Surreal Snake

Noice

it would be nice to meet someone
be someone
he was good alone that was home
but he roamed
the unicorn rammed with her horn


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystal

she was crystal from atlantis
her diamond never stopped shining
she had the strength of ten
she never pretended
my friend..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Baby Dolphin

the porpoise was attached to mother
there was no other
she drank and thanked
thank the gods for mother as her doting became perfume
there is no other..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twas the Night Before X~Mas

it was one love gemini
love was in the sky
it flied...
she took me in she took as twin
the kundalini begin
one song in the sky
twas true love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bummer

he lived in a fucking novel
the grovel
but the sun was fun with one
everyone..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Salutations

it was a time for salutation
celebration
the songs played all night long
righteous with wrong the cost of a song
he was gone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ti

hers was precious and pure
spurned on by spiders
i watched her divide the night into sections
her intuition deep
jolly deep
it was an enigma trapped inside a drop of rain
surrounded by purple sky with velvet eyes
her section my direction
acceptance..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tisk Tisk Tisk

whatever will be will be
the snow blows cold the wind she glows with soul
as long as he had the night
all good was insight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Seminal

it was the fuck of the century
the birds and bees were there
getting their share
no one dared and no one cared
i caught her stare in the moonlight
it was outta sight..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Narwhal

the narwhals travel in pods
the babies in the middle
the big males unicorn horns patrol
out with some soul
suddenly a polar bear ahead
a massive male with blood on tail
the alpha narwhal charges in
he has impaled divinity
the bears last cry to the sky


----------



## camus11

*Britannia, Empress of the World*

Britannia, sweet Britannia is calling
Listen to her lovely words
Her decrees are like honey
What a joy it is to serve
This imperious goddess
Conquering the earth
O my love, dear Britannia
May your love shine in every hearth
Yet thy enemies and opponents
Dare to curse thy name
Thy sneer at thy sex
They doubt thy courage
They despise thy freedom
They obey God and thus
They hate thee
They would see you in chains
Under God's command
You, Britannia, Empress of the World
You, whose majesty caresses the stars
You, whom I adore above all else
God seeks to enslave you,
These religious patriarchs
Seek to subjugate the free
Under the tyranny of God
That damned usurper 
Who calls himself Lord
He is no lord, my Queen Britannia
He is a deceiver and a knave
He seeks to upend thy throne
He seeks to slander thy everlasting beauty
O Britannia, He seeks to be thy master
He seeks to enslave you
O my Queen, may thy sword obey thy will
May injustice fall at thy vengeance
May you never be dependent
May that tyrant Jehovah be slain
And long may thee, O my Queen Britannia, reign!


----------



## Lycrester

Surreal Snake said:


> The Poetry Queen(For:Lycrester)
> 
> black marble eyes saw inside
> with depth she tasted her pet
> the muse this truth the muse this zeus
> she dined on her crystal ball
> her spiders remembered forever


Infinite thanks once again,S.S.!


----------



## Lycrester

*King S.S*

His remarks were golden.
A heavy typhoon that left them dumbfounded.
Grow richer in wisdom.
Grow greedy for more.
But they shall pay in respect.
Bow to the wordsmith,
Or be taken under.
For you cannot contain his flood.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

rub a dub dub
two aliens in a tub..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sappho Aphrodite Poet Goddess

her intuition pristine
her name was candy
this goddess of writing
this being this creature of meaning
i must be dreaming
she existed with sisters
her many muses a harem within
we traded tongues on a thunderstorms thorn
we became lovers of each other
my other..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Taken

taken
oh so seriously
deliriously
par for the course
he snorts..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Free Will

free will was chill
the only way to be
let it bleed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sexy Spice

she was sexy
her mind worked overtime
i watched her spine unwind
he placed the kundalini within
my twin..


----------



## Surreal Snake

D.J. Feather Maggot

the d j was tragic
he spun his magic upon the wall
he put it there for all to see
the birds and the bees came for a peek
and the sounds of mother nature mattered
a sanskrit man bowed and heard her call


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stutter

it was the shadow inside the grim reaper
i reached in and pulled it out
but he never shouted
he was dead within


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chalk

they did a chalk outline of his mind
einstein laid dead
they went inside his head
they gave up for dead
this brilliant man had a plan
to unite the world with science
but the bomb became his mortal song


----------



## Surreal Snake

Seven

seven thousand sonnets in space
i will write for thee
on his knees he believed
he only went down for one


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kundalini Orgasm

she laid and spread
our love rejoice our love no choice
i entered her in the beginning
he dived deep as the kundalini speaks
he woke up in her throat
she screams in perfect pitch
my witch..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Absorb

i absorbed her silence
i touched her star i felt no regret
my sugar pet sunset
i will enter your crystal deep
i will sigh with love within
i will enter the center of love
my dove..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fountain

i wanted to drink from her fountain
to swim within
to find ancient rocks by her docks
to feather her crystals pure
to unwind time in her mind
this gorgeous creature with perfect features
mine..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nipples

her nipples stood at attention
the sounds of juices colliding
our tongues shot out at each other
his tongue touched and tasted her grace
he licked her up he filled with touch
it was nearly too much
the sounds of her breath exciting
her talons dug in to her twin
they impaled one another with stingers
her head pulled back her hair swinging
singing..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kundalini Liquid Lust

her pearls turned into juices
i watched the metamorphosis
our lips locking attacking
teeth banging fangs planning
i took her hard i took her deep
she was mine in time


----------



## Surreal Snake

Absorbed

he absorbed her soul into his
the stars in the sky opened their eyes
twas true love
they stared down without sound
another round for truth
he dared to take her flower within


----------



## Surreal Snake

Barbarians From The Cafe

we both should of been born in 800 A.D.
barbarians from the cafe
we step out of the time machine
somewhere on the rhine
huns ride up on their horses
i could tell they were germanic in nature
the men tall well over six foot
their blonde manes halfway down their backs
my girlfriend nearly had a heart attack


----------



## Surreal Snake

Witches

they waited for their witches
most did not find them
but some did
its how they handled it
the kundalini spins the kaleidoscope


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twas Cyclone

it was the birds and the bees
they had need
the apple fell from the tree
its head splitting wide open
he was fucked up
i heard the spell i heard and dwelled


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Wind

she was the wind
a daughter from no other
this faery queen i heard her scream
she could not be held down
or pushed around
this woman of wind my twin
i set you free..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rubber Ducky

this obsession with materialism
this society the money the greed the need
it was not complete
too many white collar thieves
they mostly got away with corruption
everyone else was reduced


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Revolution

they killed che talking about a revolution
but those who make the revolution become the previous solution
god and greed all over again
history repeats with a heartbeat
who was the pollution we all knew that
big brother sits in his starship
eating our curds and whey


----------



## Surreal Snake

Goblin Sex

he bit till she screamed
it was in his dream
pristine....
the goblin mounted his love
his talons deep also with feet
she smiled and cursed
he had opened her eyes
to the prize..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Whirl

he threw up his eyes
when his dog died
there was no longer any sky
this gorgeous pet
this friend
i wish upon a falling star for his scar


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tongue

her tongue was the sun
it burned within my mouth
i took her in
i took with twin
this one from another mother
there was no other


----------



## Surreal Snake

Night Marbles

i mistyped the night
i thought it was Ni dom
but he rolled his marbles true
i didn't know what to do
it was you..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Night

his cape enveloped everything
the spring the singing the wishing
with blackened eyes he saw the prize
he handed it to me
i was free..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Jerk

he jerked his head like cyclops
he thought he saw divinity
spreading before me
twas a wish with surreal blue eyes
her skies
i saw her eyes the bats flew within 
the twin never had a beginning
nor an end


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Kiss

the kiss vanished in the mist
the stars were singing lullabies
i looked into her eyes and saw it
eternal bliss had wrapped her wish in the kiss


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck It

fuck the world with her crushed pearls
she gave with raptor's claw
this giants paw
crushing all who knew her
it was love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ti Troll

Ti was always on the fly
this thing within this thing he did
Fe the slime from the lagoon 
Ni was the scar in the sky
superfly..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Fav

my favourite pen had a lover
the pencil queen
his goddess of love this goddess of dove
they laid beside one another
too desperate to touch they felt too much
she wrote him a poem that was broken
truer words never spoken..


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> The Fav
> 
> my favourite pen had a lover
> the pencil queen
> his goddess of love this goddess of dove
> they laid beside one another
> too desperate to touch they felt too much
> she wrote him a poem that was broken
> truer words never spoken..


Stunning...


----------



## cityofcircuits

Surreal Snake said:


> The Fav
> 
> my favourite pen had a lover
> the pencil queen
> his goddess of love this goddess of dove
> they laid beside one another
> too desperate to touch they felt too much
> she wrote him a poem that was broken
> truer words never spoken..


 I agree w/ @Dalien. witty and fun to read.

I've been on a dry spell but recently inspired:

_Nathan,_

These confines we share
are brothers as well.
Mine
Columns 
the cities homage of 
phallic glass totems
piercing the skies above
business is a fiend of love
after all
these places are familiar and homely
the horizon 
a vestige of filth.
Yours' is shared. Borrowed. Allowed.
You are cuffed, brother.
Yes, I know 
there's always tomorrow.


----------



## Dalien

Music
by Dale
27 Nov 2012

She didn't want a pedestal
That setup was too tall
Cement lies beneath it all
She didn’t want an underfoot
That step down was too kaput
Brick wall lies above it all
She did want a middle ground
Both sides dance and sing round
Music finding its own sound


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twine

i could not feel her...
but she was real
i could not feel i could with zeal
she was the crystal mOOn


----------



## Surreal Snake

Two

it was poetry the birds and the bees let it bleed..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dolphin Desire

the centre was nice all full of spice
he was thrice
a gemini trippplet
the wounded trippplet of her twin
the muse the truth
the juice
she let him loose


----------



## Surreal Snake

No Shit Part.089

he hated him
in his grief he never saw the need
it was right
he pushed people away
he never saw the night..


----------



## Surreal Snake

LoVe

the nights delight
a curly coated cat
a black mamba entwining the divine
a starship in the sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trance

it was romance
from the start her heart raced
tidal waves from the grave
the water sweet not salty
was it real did she feel
the chocolate squealed 
the dog went on to another


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chocolate Moon

under a chocolate moon
the grass licked with its great green tongue
a cyclops thunderstorm was born
it was thor..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Southern Sunset

they were polite and smart as night
creatures with introverted features
blinding skies of purest blue
goblins who never pretended


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hubba Hubba

hubba hubba lover
she was full of screen
some crystal dream
pristine..


----------



## Surreal Snake

*Plastic Fantastic Lover(*Jefferson Airplane)

the plastic fantastic lover
there was no other
she was loyal and full of cooking oil
twas turmoil
the newlyweds turned red
when they walked in on fred


----------



## Dalien

Gone
by Dale
28 Nov 2012


----------



## Dalien

True Dream 11/27/12
(twilight before dawn)
by Dale
28 Nov 2012

A body of water
no boundaries around
in the middle
lay a pool
inviting
from where I don't know
no motion
no sound
not even a floating
just there cool
no notion feeling
a pulling
no breath
next thing a furious rustle
exploding
shooting through up
sailing over like a dart
jet skis and speed boats
creating 
wakes in the watery skies
still, no motion
my hand clamping
wet muddy sand
and roots
I’m on my foot
feet walking
a man not older
but aging
gray whiskers and roots
he is brown, darker
but not of color
still, no motion
no sound
resting
my hand on his shoulder
as tears wrack my body
no boundaries
I wake 
catching 
my chest with breath
I died a million deaths
faster than sound
in a body of water
motion


----------



## Paradox1987

*Lessons From November*

The darkness encroaches, attacks
Apollo, until he beats his slow retreat,
Bleeding his wounds in to the dusk,
Stealing summer warmth for winter cold.

Around their fortress bodies, they
Build their woollen walls, to warm spirits
At hearths that spit and spark flames.
Hands, the tender emissaries of each

Sovereign tower meet, intertwine and
Speak a magical language of Babel
Old, and draw forth a deep need
To lay siege, assault until walls

Are shed, to flutter; torn and trampled
To the floor. With fevered breaths,
More cloth is shed, and new
Promises are urgently decreed.

This fortress denuded, is easy
Prey, to eyes of warmth, and tongues
Of honey. Scents of spices, the
Mulled wine of winter warms

The lips, and breathes life anew
To the soul. Though the trees
Are left to stand, solitary and proud.
Together, we weather our storms.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Paradox1987 said:


> *Lessons From November*
> 
> The darkness encroaches, attacks
> Apollo, until he beats his slow retreat,
> Bleeding his wounds in to the dusk,
> Stealing summer warmth for winter cold.
> 
> Around their fortress bodies, they
> Build their woollen walls, to warm spirits
> At hearths that spit and spark flames.
> Hands, the tender emissaries of each
> 
> Sovereign tower meet, intertwine and
> Speak a magical language of Babel
> Old, and draw forth a deep need
> To lay siege, assault until walls
> 
> Are shed, to flutter; torn and trampled
> To the floor. With fevered breaths,
> More cloth is shed, and new
> Promises are urgently decreed.
> 
> This fortress denuded, is easy
> Prey, to eyes of warmth, and tongues
> Of honey. Scents of spices, the
> Mulled wine of winter warms
> 
> The lips, and breathes life anew
> To the soul. Though the trees
> Are left to stand, solitary and proud.
> Together, we weather our storms.


I really like this one..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Split

she went her own way
left her friends in suspense
the drama intense
her wings frozen with choice
her voice


----------



## Surreal Snake

Voodoo

the goblins saw the truth
the night was so tight
stalagmite 
this vicious noose around his neck
a motherfucking pet


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wiggle

i never meant to wiggle your muse
to pull her out of your pussy
she spun she pulled out her gun
she killed everyone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wizard

he heated up the night
he rolled her tight
he took out his wand
lit her up and sucked
he walked into a new day


----------



## Sina

gorgeous poem @Paradox1987. sensual imagery. i liked it a lot.


----------



## SargeMaximus

_Objectivity._
​
God-dammit, here they are again:

People, trees, furniture, turtles, oceans, waves, sand, mountains, birds, seaguls, toads, grass, 
Just a bunch of objects 
Moving randomly throughout the cosmos.


----------



## kudi

Father-Son Anthem


No lie
I've got no beats
No great voice
But this anthem is not for ears
Not for cheers
Its deeper, its for your heart
The battle for you manhood rages
Age, race, it doesn't matter
The message
A man is a gather of cash
A connoisseur of tits and ass
That violence is courage

Courage is in character not body
Wealth is only achieved when you are content
Fucking is sharing
Sharing is caring
Care before you share and you won't regret it later
No lie


----------



## SargeMaximus

W[_H_]ater.
​
"Do you like drinking water?"

"Well I-"

"Man I love drinking water... I mean I'll drink liquor and that but there's nothing quite like a fresh glass of water. See, water doesn't take anything from you, and it's also a vital part of life. Without water, everything would die. Thank God it's not alive though I mean, can you imagine water being alive?"

"Well I-"

"Suddenly realizing how important it was to basic bodily functions? Hell, I'll bet it'd keep itself from us unless we appeased it like some god, or at least until it 'felt like it'. Man alive, I love water though. I particularly love things that function as a part of nature rather than trying to be more than what they are... do you think God ever asked water if it was o.k. with being the way it was? Like hell He did! He just decided it'd be a great thing, to make the creatures of His earth need water and not to deny them it. God almighty, I sure do love water."


----------



## VesperHale

Friends and Lovers are the Same
_Friends are Lovers ultimately---
Fully sense completely thee,
Fear not here, so leer intently---
Fill up me, with hopes so falsely;_


----------



## camus11

*The Galadriel and Gandalf Hotel*

Welcome to the Galadriel and Gandalf
You will enjoy your sojourn here
Watch out for the dog in the corduroy
It will surely have excreted on the beer
There are dangerous doors and swinging halls
And a winding city of picture frames on spotted walls
The orchestra is banging the conductor
On a stage of fucking vomit
Screaming comes from the guest room
Someone is jumping Evel Knievel
Corporate psychos fuck around
Aimless fuckers who shit on the earth
Diamonds are not worth a damn sight
Damn crowds dilate in and out like 
Inebriated jackasses on the line
Mods and rockers carouse like
Indigent vultures seeking vengeance
And the reeking of bipedal woes
Like flesh eating shopping carts
Concierges fork the crows
And dine them in their black hats
Of the pathetic spitting gates
Deviants are in control
Are you sure you want
To live under the garbage filth
Of your hotel room bill
Are you fucking sure
That your feet will not swell
When you ride a Lambretta
For vengeance and pills
And you wear your dusty overcoat
Like a passing vagrant on the street
And you will weary of life
Is this what you wanted?
Why are you breaking apart
The masterpieces of Picasso
ARE YOU FUCKING INSANE?!
Do you stand upon the sea
Discarded bicycle speared upon the
Jagged rocks below
Do you know who the fuck you are?
Do you know what you are saying
Do you know what you are playing
DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING?
You set out on a journey to destroy love
Are you happy now? Are you SATISFIED?
And you just sit there, you helpless dancer
And take the dirty jobs with apathetic abandon
You begrudging bell boy
You bleeding quadrophenic!
Where else did you expect to end up?
On a magazine? In the papers? 
Your very own silver star upon the sidewalk
ARE YOU FUCKING DELUSIONAL
You sorry sack of an undertaker?
Do you know of the stairway I have built
From the depths of my despair?
It reaches a funny place
Andy Warhol fucked everything up
Are you happy now?
You are a loony substitute for
Her wondrous love
She entrances me
She illuminates me
Like a sailing light show
She thrills my sighing soul
She is my rose flame
I am her flowing candle
This frame dines upon the majesty
Of her beautiful smile
She is beautiful
Like a cat luxurious
And stern like
A marble goddess
Her shadow inflames 
My burning joys
She 
I can't
Words
Cannot
Express
Ah
My Galadriel!
And we stand upon a hill
Her slender hand encasing mine
Her smile is like the dew softly
Upon the content grass
The night breeze makes her hair
Into a golden-brown sail of heaven
We watch the stars fall around us
Like gilded snowflakes
Marking this beautiful place
Of love and solitude
She whispers dreams into my ear
As I fall into her embrace
She is my sanctuary
Her arms are my safety
Her lips are my comfort
How can I ever be lost
When she has my heart?
Galadriel, I love you
Like a painter
Who wants to paint
But is not able to
I grow delicate
At the thought of you
Galadriel, Galadriel
I love you!


----------



## Dalien

Hold Me Whispers
by Dale
1 Dec 2012

The watch saw me break last night
Tears wracking my pillow became me
Lie to me whispered my grimaced face
Hold me tight screaming my blight
The pillow kept close crept a place
Hands shattered weakening my might
True to me the night alone kept of me
Hold me tight needing its trace
The hours facing me I am weak
My pillow watched as it dissolved of me
As my whisper grimaced its face bleak


----------



## Dashing

I like
Steaming hot coco
Before I go-go

Burns my tongue and burns my wing
I can't fly but I can sing

The fluids reach my belly
Hot and warm, u jelly?


----------



## Dalien

The Tear
by Dale
10 Dec 2012

Just one
Don’t know what to do
Caught by my damned
Swallowed it whole
Can’t find why it’s mine
Nor, set it down with fine
Just one
Don’t know if I’m blue
Caught by my strand
Swallowed me whole
Can’t find why it’s mine
Nor, set it down with align
Just one
Don’t know how to shew
Caught by my hand
Swallowed it whole
Can’t find why it’s mine
Nor, set it down with line


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cleopatra's Cape

she had cleopatra eyes
the cape of good clit
i spread her on my bed
this golden angel this divine rhyme
it was time


----------



## Surreal Snake

Braid

i wanted to braid her hair
to maintain her luscious mane
these ribbons of thread on her head
the silk heavy with memory
the trippplets call to me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mayan Chocolate

they invented chocolate
huge steaming mugs of love
they prayed to the gods for chunks
the people ate it was great
the children played with chocolate faces
before the spaniards came


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Doors of Perception

morrison was there getting his share
the shadows stare by the stair
goblins came they never changed
the hammer fell from the sky
angels listening spinning singing
they spun the ancient sun
with kaleidoscope eyes they watched the skies
demons cried


----------



## Surreal Snake

Santa

santa was drunk
vomit chunks flew in the wind
the reindeer steered clear
some dude looked up
fuck


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stirling Silver

she played foosball like a man
she could kick ass and she can
she got in a knife fight and scalped the night
she grabbed her by the gland and made her a man
the witch made night fright


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mermaid

mother was a mermaid
a beautiful goddess always free
the only way to be
you know i saw spirits
mother come to me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Intuitive Torture

they carried the worlds weight
their own
three sat down a huge mahogany table seance bound
the weight of their vibe brought the table down
flattened to the floor some pancake whore
the weight from it could be their end
intuition..


----------



## Surreal Snake

France: The Marquis de Sade

his cock swollen gorged with blood
her pussy weeping
he entered her sunset on a mediterranean beach
he sunk it deep


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ja Part.089

it was books before food bitch
in sanskrit
he had a polyglot upbringing
a regular job he had a clock
the pearls dripped from his eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silver

i cared about her feelings
but i still wanted to fill her full of silver
the night shivered before he turned his head
the stars never asked why
she was fly..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Flew

they drove ten hours north
then a bush plane all the way
a two hour flight into midnight
the lake pristine rarely seen
the moose were there getting their share
the stars sparkle they call to one and all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Smallmouth Bass

the hula popper wiggling on the surface
it moves like a wounded mouse
the bass below angry and slow
he looks up a rub a dub dub
he hits the plug at warp 8
it was fate..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Follow

they followed the rules they looked the fool
fire did storm from the sky
on the day they died they never understood why
no one had told them about the end
it was not pretend


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anne Sexton Vixen

she was a long cool drink of scorpio
another time another rhyme
i wanted to taste her true
to fuck you..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spider Hawk

his wings looked like spiders webs
the design with wind in mind
he flew past disaster many times
they could not catch him he was faster
he saw the sun he climbed he sung


----------



## Surreal Snake

Red Tailed Hawk

he sees the seagull from 800 yards
a bird of prey
he dives down at the speed of sound
he never heard eternity
he struck him down a talon to the head
he was dead before he hit the ground


----------



## Surreal Snake

Diamond Rhyme

she set her diamonds on stun
i watched her try to pass by
i took out my laser gun
we had some fun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Aphrodite Princess

he will switch in a minute bitch
he liked to control souls
to grab hold and mold
he was cursed with eternal shit


----------



## Surreal Snake

Prove

prove to me you want me free
lash all of your lions
for they pull the queens chariot
come to me in time
soaking wet my pet..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Come

come to me come and bleed
i will listen with need
you are the wounded butterfly
your moth flies by with muse


----------



## Surreal Snake

High Incan Princess

the goddess complete
i accepted her scars
her hours
my love be true i give to you
i do..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Storm

the fog moved in then ignored
this creature from the mist
this intuitive high priestess
he would teach her this creature
he wanted to hear some script


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Thought

the thought came and went it was sent
the glory was in the story
the vapour mist with twist
intuition ruled the nights star
i watched it become layers
silky smooth with groove
the truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bored

bored..
instant gratification nation
addicted to the screen the night rarely seen
too numb for anyone
staring with marble eyes at cloudless skies
hoping for satisfaction
something to be something to see
radiation reaction
he did not blink for an hour
it was sour


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hypodermic Harpoon

the silver syringe moved like a snake
it came up to me said it was free
i picked him up i filled him up
heroin his only friend
over by the writing desk she was wet
spread out before me
looking for some flock
i grabbed my twin syringe and stuck the harpoon in
there was no more babble
just myself to unravel
she came alone like a cyclone..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Flavour

i had her with coffee and dream
we chugged mud it was extreme
and the dream angels there getting their share
but i never shared with anyone
the dream dreamt of cream and screams
she dug her talons into me
i offered her coffee to be free
she just wanted me


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scatter

they were wrapped up in tight little pearls
those balls of feelings diamonds on stun
when let loose usually the truth
sometimes they rotted in place
scarred face
with cyclops eye he cried looking at the sky
he set sail he wailed
hundreds of decibels caught his rail
his tail shot out the kundalini begin
the snake spirals in with fins
his ruby red coral skin
dug in..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Aztec Sunset

they were vicious a warlike tribe
the aztec's peeled their skin at midnight
so the demons would take their souls
their enemies screamed in the night
the devil their only friend
the demons came and took them
demon sons grabbed their souls
the blood of their souls drank down with demon frown
the aztec's glowed..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Slice

a slice of aztec art
these craftsmen of the highest order
they worked with silver lead and golden heads
solid crystal skulls frowning at the gods all day
the women taught everyone about the sun
they were wise they saw the skies
the men bowed and worked the crescent moon
a silver tune


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gemini

she was a gemini
the sex they had was mad
two spiral creatures fucking each other
it was love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien

dalien was the sorceress
a cup of tea with me
an entity of plenty
a loyal friend with true


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kundalini Afterthought

it was kundalini cock
he fucked her stars jingle bells
he devoured her in every way
she kept begging


----------



## Surreal Snake

Maggot

if he finds out that dog was hurt
it was cyclops
he moved like the ancient monster
but stronger


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shower Sex

he picked her up placed on spock
she was soaking wet
there was a vicious sunset outside
stroking her pussy in purple
twas a threesome


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bacteria

they stayed in the most unusual places
like a grave
a bat cave filled with shit
a rotting unicorn horse
when you snore


----------



## Surreal Snake

Starclops

she told daddy she wanted a star
but daddy said it was too far
she whined she wailed she expressed no holy grail
her pail was full of broken toys and little boys
so daddy set sail to get a stars tail
he hired an alien he was canadian
they went to the stars
they died in a fire


----------



## Surreal Snake

120 A.D Brittan

the ninth legion the advanced guard
they went first into the unknown
the tenth close behind
they leave from gaul the legions strong
the waves are huge they don't know what to do
they lost a ship or two
they land on the shore the druids shake on the forest floor
they know the coming horror


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sorrow

sorrow always lingered it fingered
the fuck always there
he don't care
anywhere


----------



## Surreal Snake

Times Spiral

he insulted him the first time he entered the room
he insulted him he was not friend
he insulted him so he tore him to shreds
don't do it again


----------



## Valiums

Surreal Snake said:


> I like your style...Original


Thank you. :3

That one was partially inspired by yours.


----------



## Dalien

Connect
by Dale
17 Dec 2012

and they pick up their pencils
next to their paper
fence with the day
all through the night
and they laid their words down
next to their pencils
fence with the night
all through the day
and the thoughts remember this
next to their feelings
fence with disconnect
all through the words
and the words breathing into doing 
next to their fences 
creating un-detachment
pencils breathing into life living


----------



## Surreal Snake

Untitled Smile

it was romance trance the vampire dance
two slid down the jelly roll
their souls weeping speaking
this tribe of love you and me
let it bleed..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blueberry Irish

she was blueberry irish
her red hair so fair
this selkie from the sea for me
a goddess true with blueberries too
her sonnet slew the hourglass


----------



## Surreal Snake

Take

he drove into her like a weapon
lips locking teeth knocking
swimming in saliva drowning in that lake
lost in their lust with touch and such
their identities diminished dwindling
gone..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Irish Dove

my love my love my irish dove
this angel of grace with diamond face
to will my knight to stand and fight
for you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Borg One

she loved attention and i liked to give it
i licked her clean with my laser beam
my tongue shot out at warp 8
i was a borg on mushrooms
the feelings grew i just knew
truth..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dinosaur Road Rage

the big male nearly on him
the leaf eater screams in terror as 6 inch talons play their song
his face was gone
he laid down and cried getting eaten alive
he looked at the sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

Soaking Wet Vampire Pet

she was my soaking wet vampire pet
i kept her in veins
she would suck my blood take the flood
the orgasms were wetter and better
she was a gemini


----------



## Surreal Snake

Seance

it was dark vicious and nutritious
three demons at the table
trying to find a human
she was evil..


----------



## Reshmi

THE FALLEN ANGEL_*Flickering fireflies in dark woods;*_
_*trembling dewdrops on dead roses ;*_
_*gloomy night, cloudy sky...*_
_*a strange silence prevails tonight.*_

_*Dried tears on her cheeks,*_
_*dried blood on her lips,*_
_*here she comes...*_
_*the fallen angel.*_

_*Lost, forsaken, hurt*_
_*teary eyes, vision blurred*_
_*broken heart, broken wings*_
_*deadly silent she is.*_
_*Cold breeze caresses her,*_
_*she shivers, she trembles!*_
_*Silvery moonbeam lays kisses*_
_*on her open skin.*_
_*Enchanted by her beauty,*_
_*engulfed in her sorrow;*_
_*shadowy creatures of night...*_
_*watch her with amazement.*_

_*She goes on and on...*_
_*through the dark woods*_
_*aimless, lifeless, helpless.*_

_*The blushing moon hides behind,*_
_*the shadowy grey clouds.*_
_*and the gentle breeze whispers,*_
_*untold stories, unsolved mysteries!!*_


----------



## Surreal Snake

Critical

critical thinking was usually blinking
they mostly agreed with each other
they thought they were so original
subliminal
groups had their own truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

Slinky

my eyes were taken this year
a gemini sorceress pointed at me
i entered her space with crunchy muses
we unwrapped our skies to each others eyes
my gemini twin


----------



## Surreal Snake

In The Name

the continued joys of tribal culture tradition and conditioning
that one killed him because of a different religion
he took out his rage on him
the dead had empty heads
how about you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silence

creative cultures were always the most violent
then silence
rome greece the aztecs
they did their art then ripped out hearts
nothing changes today


----------



## Surreal Snake

2012 Dec.21

couples will fight the sky will fly
poets will write the internet still tight
some will pray others will slay
babies born the wind still torn with which way to play


----------



## Surreal Snake

Red Tide

the squid beach themselves
they die in mass suicide
the red tide has poisoned them inside
they remove themselves from their ecosystem
nature protects one and all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Excessive

greed seemed to be the need indeed
the oceans half dead species dying daily starvation excessive internet masturbation
a wacked out internet nation
do what you want do what you font
three generations left to protect


----------



## Lokkye

Smoky

The train which passed
between 5 and 6 am
crossed my path
a dark midnight dream

Steaming past
Blowing steam
Blast!
Chugged he did,
He heaved his wheels
Turned his wheels
He stopped

Smoky they called him
but to me he was Sweet
or was it Salty?
It did not matter then
It does not matter now
To me he was always Beautiful

Choo-chug, chug-a-choo
He gesticulates, my good 'ol chum
Burn that coal, steam that steam
And pick me up
In a midnight's dream

Enter through doors
Seats never occupied
Good 'ol Smoky, my trusted friend

A slice of gjetost for a midnight watch
A glass of milk for my viewing
of a midnight's dream

Front row seats to the Galaxy Show
Those Smoky gave me

I watch the stars that dot the sky
Dark mountains loom from side to side
The fields are dark
But to me they were always Beautiful

Towns I pass, they never sleep
Lights always on, shining bright

Smoky take me on a ride
Let me feast my eyes on beautiful sights
Dark alleyways that we pass through
I feel safe in your seat
When you chug
when you choo-choo
When you blow your steam my good old friend
I love you 'til the very end


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lokkye said:


> Smoky
> 
> The train which passed
> between 5 and 6 am
> crossed my path
> a dark midnight dream
> 
> Steaming past
> Blowing steam
> Blast!
> Chugged he did,
> He heaved his wheels
> Turned his wheels
> He stopped
> 
> Smoky they called him
> but to me he was Sweet
> or was it Salty?
> It did not matter then
> It does not matter now
> To me he was always Beautiful
> 
> Choo-chug, chug-a-choo
> He gesticulates, my good 'ol chum
> Burn that coal, steam that steam
> And pick me up
> In a midnight's dream
> 
> Enter through doors
> Seats never occupied
> Good 'ol Smoky, my trusted friend
> 
> A slice of gjetost for a midnight watch
> A glass of milk for my viewing
> of a midnight's dream
> 
> Front row seats to the Galaxy Show
> Those Smoky gave me
> 
> I watch the stars that dot the sky
> Dark mountains loom from side to side
> The fields are dark
> But to me they were always Beautiful
> 
> Towns I pass, they never sleep
> Lights always on, shining bright
> 
> Smoky take me on a ride
> Let me feast my eyes on beautiful sights
> Dark alleyways that we pass through
> I feel safe in your seat
> When you chug
> when you choo-choo
> When you blow your steam my good old friend
> I love you 'til the very end


Very tasty indeed


----------



## Susanna

I hurt

The spiritual agony
It drives me in
deeper than I've ever been

I hurt, I need a hand
I don't play well
I don't understand

Send me an angel
send me two
to stay for a spell

I want the real ones
out of the cracks
I want to have fun

Momma cat
on my lap
angels hidden in plain site


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cockroach

the cockroach wiggled over johnny cash's guitar
he had many scars on his back
many attacks from that damn cat
he was going to kill it
he was going to make it choke on him


----------



## Surreal Snake

Swamp

he came out of the swamp
his gills adjusting to the nights air
he felt like he was suffocating
but there was a hunger to feed
he had need..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Veruca Salt

she was a vicious little cunt
hated her father why bother
her mother died that bitch not in the sky
she wanted the prize willy wonkas eyes
to look at them and pretend
she wanted to walk in that plant at sunrise
two golden tickets left
daddy bought thousands of cases of wonka bars
it was robbery for her snobbery
she got it they stole for her plastic soul


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ism sonneT

nihilism
druidism
materialism
pluralism
ageism
agnosticism
alcoholism
tropism
monarchism
zombiism
xerophytism
unionism
titanism
nepotism


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fiber

her fiberglass eyes never cried
they were material
venereal
she was fed from the sun
her legs opening up just a little
the sunset made her pussy so wet


----------



## Surreal Snake

Limp

he watched you with satellites
to prove a crime or the sublime
they never trusted intuition it was a condition
they don't have time for that rhyme
they kissed ass to climb 
they held their bladder while the boss portrayed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Whale Bones

the ancient ship sits on the ocean floor its pearls no more
rusting its mouth open gasping for air
its frame looked like whale bones
the skin of its sails long gone torn away
its muscle eaten starved to this day
the wood looks like ivory bending kneeling feeling
it died no sky no why no eyes
alone it flaps its wings in the seas breeze
on its knees for eternity


----------



## Surreal Snake

Want

want
he wanted to fuck her suck her
to peel her wrinkly layers
to be her soothsayer
to guard her flavours
to touch eyes to raise the sky
on the day that they died


----------



## Azure Bass

Fashion model figurine,
Champion of faith.
Fight for what's truly right
Then go out on a date

Barbie meets with Spartacus
A meeting of the times
Social then meets manly power
We all view with lights

Culture with the nasty trend
Blood in mind to ugly "send"
Bloody body we must mend
Never like the older trend

Careful or the history of marble class and cage
Will turn itself right into all the dissonance and praise
Drilling into dearness after it is much too late
Do not let submission choose your much belated day

..We still have the chance 
Of our investments of the way
The cultures do not die 
If we embed them in the day


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tragedy

he shot the little children
no more stars in their precious eyes
they died with love inside
mother and father could not save them
there was only the end


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scorpio Sky

he took her on the scorpio sky
their wings brushed for a moment
glorious love touched and tingled
they mingled inside a scorpio sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Universe

she has shed her layers for you and me
her salty sweet crust no longer rusts
she has made new skin for us
this beautiful wild flower
this power this desire 
you have taken me higher
into the fire we go our souls glowing consumed
with love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Star

each star had an eye
sometimes they would watch the moon cry
other times they watched time glide by
singing in his chariot
he took his pet with him
it was eternity
the two twins had begun the new night again
they breathed deep the gathering news
the planets would awaken soon
humanity would sing their tunes


----------



## Vianna

And this blind hope for death
Is the light leading my path
My body is craving for company
But soul’s struggel with agony
If I could only escape
To the edge of a cape...

I am too tired to care
I gotta get out of there
Nothing that would hold me back
When I still feel that lack
Let me just fade away
In the end of the day.

My name was stolen a long ago
That’s why I gotta go
Hugs are like my prison
Love feels like poisen
Burry me with my sins
Runaway with innonce.

Air is too heavy to breathe
My mind’s starting to seethe
My core is too dark to let me be
My eyes are too blind to see
I don’t want to hurt another being
For with what I am dealing

I will one day beat this loney child
But for now I’ve just leid
I will never win the fight
I will never see the light
Death and dark are only hope
In the end of that rope.

I hope I’ll die before I get old
I don’t want see myself become cold
Once I’ll win the fight against me
I’ll be free holding my destiny
Knowing the way out of missery
No cross I’ll have to carry


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mother Kaleidoscope

it was the last ceremony
witches scratched their itches
mother was put away on the morrow
the sorrow sunk deep it sunk into the sun
she sailed on a saturday away away away
i cried i skied i tried
mom you were the candy cane rain
i watched you go to the last show
Mother Kaleidoscope


----------



## Surreal Snake

Two

i needed a 2 that would do
the way she stood by me
it was conceived
we believed
fuck you..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tribe

this tribe of you and me
she planted her seed deep
i watched them grow i watched the flow
creatures wiggled in the beginning
there was no sinning


----------



## Surreal Snake

Double Diamond

her mind layered rhymes
her visual thoughts holy robots
she dug deep complete with meat
her sparkly brain well trained
her introverted thinking always blinking
stormy clouds her shroud
he touched her deep


----------



## Surreal Snake

Piece

they all wanted a piece of the beast
fucking thief
that piece of shit that piece of zit
he tore out his eyes last look at the skies
fucking die


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dilaudid

he took the pearl out of the bottle
the clam was grand
she stuck out her tongue at everyone
he crushed her true he knew what to do
running water too
he boiled her deep for keeps
he sucked her up he filled his cup
he shot her in his twin
the slow burn got deep it peaked
what a treat


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Frozen

the valkyrie lays on a slab of black marble
her eyes still frozen from the sky
suddenly she starts to melt
the tears from her eyes thaw first
purple drops slide down her face
she screams i am alive
i sit and stare she has no idea i am there
i take her hands and look in her eyes
we sky..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sticky

she was my sticky spider
my wet flower
i opened up her petals
she shook and reached
i pinned her down with delicate deep
she took what i offered


----------



## Surreal Snake

Moosehead

the oldest independent brewery
in canada
saint john new brunswick fucking A
1867 pennies fell from heaven
they started hard in the bush
they brewed by the sea for you and me
a lighthouse in site with all its might
i raise my glass with a snakelike grasp


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Silver sonneT

he practiced the black mass
the witches were there putting spells on white witches
the good bitches wrapping xmas presents
they were heaven sent
demons floated above observing
learning
they told their sons these were the ones
the sons too busy getting high and playing with the sky
but they listened as father never wandered
there for them till they were sent
he pulled up the harpoon
sucking up the ocean
he shot it in
angels and demons watched lost in their own thoughts


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ouch

she was angry on xmas eve
she hated her plight it was full of strife
she had a shitty life
she liked to fight
some liked to play INFJ


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystal Thread(Forauntless)

she watched him watch his crystalball
his cape the colour of purple grape
the silk the sun for everyone
she kept her distance it was nutriciuos
she liked to watch with her own thoughts
in polyglot..


----------



## FancyProseStyle

Surreal Snake said:


> Sticky
> 
> she was my sticky spider
> my wet flower
> i opened up her petals
> she shook and reached
> i pinned her down with delicate deep
> she took what i offered


Your poems are my teacups and broomstick 
My broken handles
I opened up this forum
The drones complained and preached
I clicked this sticky with a silent weep
You gave what I hoped for

 I really appreciate your poems, but you seem like "that popular guy who doesn't friend anyone"... So what can I do to get to know you/discuss intellectual topics with you/friend you? 

Cheers!


----------



## Dalien

Always There
by Dale
25 Dec 2012

The wind knows she had not left for any where
Swept through the silent trees with all the care 
As she stared out the window answering aware
A soft humming rattle of saucers in the cupboard 
Spoke of a windtalker whispering and hovered
Silver wore spoonfuls of warm wind rippling fluid
Ribbons of white and grey weaving argent lucid 
And the trees understood where her roots sleep
She had whispered to the wind of her quiet keep


----------



## Surreal Snake

D~35

three pieces of rosewood together
mother...
taken from a tree its spirit free
the martin sings in the breeze
for you and me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kung Fu Christmas

bruce lee there getting his share
he stares with eternity now
watching the world in his frozen pearl
shaking his head on the day of the red
he plays with his muses only they are free


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bird

he listened to every tick of the clock
lost in thought
he stared ahead at no one
his shadow clung to him
he did not want to go out


----------



## Surreal Snake

Perfect

she was the perfect poem
we have found one another
we twirled as lovers under the covers
a toe or two sticking out
biting with insight the vampire tight
i entered her night


----------



## Surreal Snake

One

one thousand muses found truth
under the oak tree by the stream
there she was the king of my dreams
this garden queen spilling her spiders on me
i got caught in her web but did not fight
she came and set me free


----------



## SargeMaximus

_Poe a Tree._

Stickly/mangly
Outstretched from the
Pole;

Stuck to flat.
​


----------



## Azure Bass

Compilation
(Aesthetic perfection - motherfucker)
...We're always turning off the lights, 
With the ones we're turning on,
Why give me a break, 
When you could be getting off? 
Turn your face and run away, 
From matters of the heart, 
Don't be so tame, 
You know the game, 
Just try to play the part, 
Gaudy little knickknacks that are strewn about the room, 
Dirty little secrets keep you hiding from the truth, 
Well I hate to say it,
I'm built this way...

(Linkin park - in the end)
...I tried so hard 
and got so far 
but in the end it 
doesn't even matter 
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter...

(Linkin park - lost in the echo)
...Each word gets lost in the echo
So one last lie I can see through
This time I finally let you go...

(Flyleaf - the kind)
...And for the first time your right arm becomes useful
As you sin with it you want to cut it off
But instead you think a fool of all the wrong you do...


----------



## hela

Christmas 2013

ghost of Christmas past, 
what year is it that
takes these memories 
snowflakes dancing in
the sky as the tree 
mourns for its lost root
unhinged without the
love that once was had
two years or three is
hard to tell but here
the days pass until 
quiet comes, no more
memories 
one fine day.


----------



## unINFalliPle

Seduced to the tunes
Swayed with the arrays
Of the intricate sound 
To which emotion may abound 
Mind becomes sound
Body in movement
To the momentum
Of the creation
No segregation
Feel the ignition
From within
Free expression


----------



## Surreal Snake

Persuade

persuade nothing fuck you
it took two to make shine
he was ok with the rain
the rain did not mind


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gravy

the wave squirts its ink
she screams as she cums
over and over and over
she is soaking wet from the sunset
she is as calm as a mirror now
her legs spread closing..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dune

the sand dune licked its curly snakes
sandcastles stared and said beware
there was water nowhere
only a diamond sun breathing with her sons
the dune absorbed the sun its wrinkled layers deflected flavors
the sand dune continued its tunes
there was only the sun


----------



## Valiums

The sun fell into the sea
and you fell in love with me,
but this is just a rhyme
and we died alone, in time.


----------



## Dalien

Wicked Grin
by Dale
28 Dec 2012

Hold tighter than tight
With all the might
Until wound round
Tougher than tight
Watch the unwind
Grin its wicked spin
All that was sucked in
Whirls rounding out
Flies a wicked grin back in
What was spun, slams 
With all the tears
Take it on the chin
Try to catch that grin
To toss it round again 
How tight can tight spin
Oh, what a wicked grin


----------



## Dalien

Unlock
by Dale
28 Dec 2012

Her pencil scrabbled the words
Strewn across the ages pages
The letters plopped and dropped
Here and everywhere any space
Running jumping skipping
Singing winging springing
All over the place landing
She sat there staring
As her hands picked through
The jungle of her mind
Trying to find…
Her fingers clicked a keyboard
Searching and rescuing
The jumbled letters 
That board didn’t put them together
They were everyone’s keys
Tears flowed freely and flooding
As she pulled her head up
Her eyes followed sobbing pages…
Drenched running into each other
And her pencil sat next to them
She picked up her key unlocking her self


----------



## Dalien

Transit
by Dale
28 Dec 2012

It seems like yesterday, no
The day before
Time hadn’t a care, but showed
There she was in the dark
A purple hairstreak struck
Wisping down from the mighty oak
Butterfly alighting shoulder
Not a whisker was moving
Staring at her face
Where she could not say
Her corner eye saw
A blur winging streaked
Slow motion radio
Red to blue movement flow
She didn’t flinch nor pull tight
Motion lines warmth of sun
Transit of heart life


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gargoyle

the gargoyles filled the room
they broke free of their limestone graves
the leader was the first to communicate
he said lets waste them all
they covered their faces in their capes
they flew the night they spilled and killed


----------



## Dalien

Arms Threading
by Dale
28 Dec 2012

She was alive
barely
hanging onto her heart
by a thread
Wings flying high
gathering the sun
eclipsing the cold
one by one the feathers fell
a waxy spell
Darkness wrapped a coat
catching with warmth
one arm knew
giving touch 
your thread coming alive
She was coming alive
bit by hand
she reached by arm
threading
Battled their own demons
with one arm
twining the other one
fiber weaving
always this heart…
the arms of our thread


----------



## Surreal Snake

No Shit Part.079

she was too cool for treats
she caught aphrodite in her bedroom closet
wailing and whining about some fucking guy
she then got up and put her thumb through her eye
the bitch died


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twilight Tight

he fell asleep under the twilight each night
a billion silver raspberries he used to say
these sluts of the sky
you and i..


----------



## Dalien

No Soup
by Dale
29 Dec 2012

and the piper played the flute
singing as the town followed it down
all through the sound around
which way does one go to know
just how the words stray along
when there isn't nary a song

and so the piper did pollute
swaying and preying with grey
all through the green sting pray
leading their minds with play doh
just watch them swill their till
when there isn’t nary a bill

and the streets fill complete
as the piper beats his feet
all through the another land
while the followers have no hands
nor the food to use them with
to whom do you sing for your supper


----------



## unINFalliPle

The world is a kind of madness. Images, people, scents, sights coming and going. Unexpected, according to plan, failing at initial intent. In and out. Below and above. Peekaboo. I see you. Once here, then gone. What's real. Yesterday. Today. Unknown. Changing and reacting. Going on. Sleep. Come to me.


----------



## Dalien

Full Moon
by Dale
29 Dec 2012

They the customers stand in line
Your fingers flying the keys
Bagging faster than feels good
Eight hours of unsmiling faces
You try to make them smile
Just to loosen it all up...
The drudgery in their glares
Tightens their lips... shut
Every now and then
A smile with a laugh
And you think...
Man, let's repeat that
Next, please
But drudgery follows
It wasn't catching
Even though, smiles were heard
Tell me, someone tell me
Why don't people just try
To see that there is a smile
Out in the world waiting for them
I walk out of that store
Wishing and thinking
Today, I pushed my baggage
All I had to do was act loony
And laugh at myself
It was catchy
I must say thank you full moon
You were gorgeous tonight!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Mamba Sunset

the king slithered on his belly
tough and calloused a silver chalice
his venon melted muscle
gave them a woody too
he prepared to prey on god
the master of the the hogs
the wild pig he was big he was a sneak
he raped all the girls and left them no pearls
the black mamba looked in his eyes before the bite
there was no fight..


----------



## hela

the exit strategy

fe fi fo fum
i smell the blood 
of an irishman 
he went too far 
and he got scarred
but now he's back again.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blug

she wanted satisfaction
she was not there she did not care
it was hell her smell
she despised her mediocre skies
the doll cried herself to sleep with hollow eyes
there was no sunrise..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sex City

it was sex city
there was pretty there was shitty
the hooker on the corner had a boner
the sky laughed and cried side by side
some son of a bitch claimed to have the itch
twitch


----------



## Surreal Snake

No Shit Part.0066

he did not give a fuck
ducks quacked babies laughed
that gypsy in the corner doing math shadows
that bird over there killed a worm in its lair
he don't care


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystals

the crystals cracked and sweated
the humidity incredible it was credible
the earth deep down mother wore her crowns
she held it tight with all her might
the queen had a dream..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Raspberry Comet

she was his raspberry comet
an aphrodite shooting star
a caramel galaxy with cinnamon
i breathed her deep i breathed for keeps
my bell


----------



## Valiums

lets have a chat
lets have a talk
and take a walk
and a wrong turn
lets double back
and get lost
lets watch the moon go
up over alien territory
lets sleep in a park
lets sleep in an alien park
lets watch the stars
lets watch the earth
lets have a chat
and never come home


----------



## Surreal Snake

No Shit Part.Eternity

he wanted a woman with no soul
to fill her full of gold
the goddess returns to the fold
this angel queen this priestess pristine
brush my wing..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Plato's Cave Afterlife

after life there was silver
how it shined it ruined his mind
nietzsche shook off the dust
he was rusty

sartre walks in with gemini twins
he kisses one as the other pulls out her gun
she puts it in his mouth
she pulls the trigger and shouts

rumi leaves the cave he stares at the sun
then there was none
his eyes melt shivering for the beginning
the sky cried with love in its eye

kahlo wakes up stretching her wings
her leather feathers scratching no one
the moon the vicious moon
continues to play her tune


----------



## illow

Tick, Tick, check my lucky dip, 
feeling sick, bet i get a lil bit, 
better when i stick, 
this whole script in the bin, 
A known sin, watch me skip, thoughts, 
Patient as they get, 
wonder if i fit, 
in society, 
innocent as a kid, 
i wish, things could be different, 
but its just the way it is, 
A fish, mind, 
silly without trying, 
postures in denial, 
tryna figure what he did, 
wrong, schitzo lil tip.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Submission

submission was the condition
he tied her down she smiled with frown
he took out his crowbar for his flower
she loved the power


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blind Aphrodite

there was rarely logic
the concept of love was half our weight
it took and it took and it took
thinker feeler all bleeders
the bitch was an anchor


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dine

he dined alone he muted the phone
she lit some candles for him
she came in the side in lingerie
ready to play
he pulled out his tongues and had some fun
spiral silver slithered


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Tree

he planted the tree alone
he was thirteen he had seen the sea
the rising sun~ blood on the sunset
sea shell drones calling for their mothers
the grass tickled his feet
he planted her deep a golden oak
thirty years went by he thought and felt
he saw the tree her tentacles reaching for the sky
there was no why


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blore

mommy and daddy flew her around the world
she believed she was independent
her ego always at the core
she was clever she was kind
too many clowns wore her frown
she acted like she worked for it
hubba hubba clubba
always a cause never the cost


----------



## Surreal Snake

Come

come to me and watch me bleed
the vertical cuts of love
the cuts rust multiple orgasms
this diamond need indeed
i cut the sun i washed her spleen
the mOOn observed the mood
she watched with eye she watched with sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

2013

she wanted 13
it was dark it was shark
the mother fucker was pristine
jellybean


----------



## Surreal Snake

New Year

nothing fucking new
new years new tears
fuck you..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunshine

she rhymed in sunshine
her curly shrew grew it knew
her wanton mane i could not refrain
i pulled it tight i pulled with might
oobey doobe


----------



## Surreal Snake

Werewolf

the werewolf had talons for two
his lover knew
he clawed her eyes he watched her sky
she came ten times from his rhyme
then he touched her and such
it was nearly too much


----------



## hela

advent 2013

click clack
down the track
they came up
in packs
a fast-track 
shotgun smack
they were whack
it went back
and sure did lack
track-back 
cue laugh track


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystal

her morals were fierce
she would unleash them
there was no containment
the rain did come with immortal sun
she hissed her wishes in silver


----------



## Lycrester

*2013,somewhere*

Where were you?
The heavens are blue and auburn.
And I evolve with no one to kiss.
Poo.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Angel

the angel fell from the heavens
her crystal wings have frozen
she falls from up high
the sky could not catch her but tried
the syringe still in her arm
i looked in her eyes i saw no skies


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wish

the angel wished for a broken wing
she was tired of flying
observing humanity below they were so slow
they acted like cattle
she needed some new friends
there was only pretend


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sail

sail away with me to the sea
please please please
i will bring my sanskrit
my whip


----------



## Surreal Snake

Threesome

he had three black eyes
his eye from the sky was a bitch to own
he stared in the sun too long he wanted number three gone
his third eye died blinded by the light


----------



## Surreal Snake

Philosophers

there were short and concise
they spared no evil
they dug it up deep the creeps
they let them loose they filled their noose
half went mad the other half dead
there was no sunshine in the rhyme
it was all about time..


----------



## Surreal Snake

No Shit Part.Truth

leave me the fuck alone he yelled in the phone
he was fed up with much
love and such
she twisted his dick she wished for him dead
it was all in their heads


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rubber

it was hard to believe he came from a woman
this beast who never brushed his teeth
he stuck out his tongues at the sun
he cried with mother mOOn


----------



## Surreal Snake

Van Gogh

the frozen oil licks the canvas deep
he boiled it with love then he froze
he shook so bad his nerves were sad
his mind in and out half the time
but when he painted he took his time
lines of intuition threaded his condition
he died poor and alone
unknown..


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> Van Gogh
> 
> the frozen oil licks the canvas deep
> he boiled it with love then he froze
> he shook so bad his nerves were sad
> his mind in and out half the time
> but when he painted he took his time
> lines of intuition threaded his condition
> he died poor and alone
> unknown..


Beautiful...


----------



## Surreal Snake

Smokin'

he blew a hole right through his soul
trolls flew out with a shout
their little hats fat with soaking wet faeries
they stuck their tongues out at his muse
she screamed and woke him up
he held her tight he kissed with might
she fell asleep with purple flowers around her halo
he brushed her with his eyelashes


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Lines

lines of intuition spiraled around her mind
she was kind and deep and in need of keep
this introverted wonder an aphrodite thunder
she buried her marrow deep in lines of sunshine
her ribbons rare


----------



## Surreal Snake

Star

i wanted to stare at her stars
to eat peanut butter off her wing
to fondle her feathers
to fuck and suck and pluck


----------



## Surreal Snake

Comet

two comets touched one trillion light years away
we have found one another today
my lover..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silver Snowstorm

he took her in the snow
she spread her arms and legs
the snow angel glowed
i warmed her up i brushed with touch
our purple lips quivering for one another
her freezing ass enveloped in my hand
life was grand


----------



## Surreal Snake

Memory

memory the most powerful emotion
she shook from the thoughts
but now she found love and life was dove
her lover lit candles for her incense too
she purred


----------



## Surreal Snake

Witches Brew

goblins with no grace ended the human race
they always thought an alien invasion
the witches brewed their stew
ancient spells placed from bogs and curly frogs
where most would not go
his soul glowed

the witches worked on twin number two
they knew what they were doing
their spells were brewing on open flame
the tamed were torn to pieces
the words came to explain
pain..

the philosopher sat transfixed
his mind rhymed time was sublime
he had just baked a cake
chocolate right from germany with spiral skies
her blue eyes shone a winters stone
my love my dove i come..


----------



## cityofcircuits

Time is nothing
My eyes are dull pearls
Lackluster
Void and glossy
This is my home
My soul is an empty house
Anything of value
Sold off
Estate sale fashion
These treasures stored for years
Groomed
Given away in haste
For nothing
For hope of something better
Never to be realized
So it is
life


----------



## Surreal Snake

True

we did not deserve morality
it was taken daily in ribbons of golden lace
she kept it in her panties


----------



## Surreal Snake

Jacobs Ladder

he swallowed windowpane acid
he saw the stars inside
his muses hummed for the sum of one
and all the curly creatures came out of the sun
spiraling down to the sounds of mothers love
but mother was not there she had lost her hair
she sat in the sky and cried with one eye
the mOOn spilled her crystal teardrop


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Sea

the sea lost her salt on a saturday
the tides no longer played
anaconda waves flew away in the breeze
silver came with the rain
we opened our mouths and let them in
the stars were falling down


----------



## Surreal Snake

Starship Trooper

he aimed his gun at the sun
they all flew within her reach
they screamed then died in the glorious sky
but one got through to you know who
photon torpedoes went straight for her eye
the queen died


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chunks of Silver

she found chunks of silver in her candle
the beeswax bled slowly releasing its soul
it screamed as its flesh melted
then she noticed something fierce
chunks of silver in the candle
the candle wiggled as the chunks were removed
she lost her muses


----------



## unINFalliPle

'Dis snow.
'Tis falling from the sky.
Up upon my doggie's nose.
Light substance.
Cocaine.
Red Hot Chili Peppers. 
Nose Bleed.
Punch. 
Self Defense.
Danger.
Watch yo back.
Mother fucker. 

Don't ask... XD


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trippplets of Taste

broccoli looked for their eyes in the water sunrise
baby carrots sauteed in extra virgin olive oil
they cried for their mothers
garlic sprinkled the twins the beginning of the end
the chicken breast pristine she laid upon the altar
waiting for the blade that would taste her flesh
he filleted the queen but she got her revenge
he had left her out in the sun to thaw
she listened to his screams all night long
a salmonella song..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Creation

nothing made nothing from nothing
then something was made
a frozen pearl appeared in time
bacteria stained the shooting star
the beginning of touch..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Freak

i walked my freak on the leash
stars dined on the sublime with rhyme
the motherfucker always pulled
i got a choke chain but it rained
it rusted around his neck
aw heck


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Gulag Archipelago

there were islands of concentration camps
the sun sat this one out
men and women sent for writing letters
solzhenitsyn hides his spider handwriting
he saves his novels on toilet paper
the gods in the sky never cared why
they watched them die


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Silk

he dived into her spiders web
she opened her mouth and took his spider silk
my twin my twin where have you been
with a mouth full of silk she drank the milk


----------



## Surreal Snake

Confessed

they confessed to nothing because nothing was there
nothing did not listen
nothing did not care
nothing did not stare
nothing was fair


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sculptures

the sculptures stood on the sea
nature the artist
chunks of ice looked like life
that one had angels wings
that one looked like she was singing
a demon floated on by he had tears in his eyes
and the sky the beautiful sky opened her eye
she looked at it all and called
up looked an ice doll
the valkyrie solid


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lover Poem

she displayed purple in sunset eyes
she shined in trippplet time
she found her twin inside a word
the word was us
my love has come under a switchblade sun
she folded her feathers onto his wing
the valkyrie sings to the chosen one
she spills her fragrance drop by drop
her legs wrapped around the killer bee
come to me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twirl

she had ruby eyelashes on silver eyes
this scorpion from the sky
this evil gemini
she made him blink and think
her hair wavy with gravy
this terminal truth let loose
zeus..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tic

toc..
time was running out my love
to thou i shone my mortal bone
i gave my marrow willingly
a decision has been made
tis to the grave


----------



## Promethea

he stood sturdy, smooth, pale 
like a roman sculpture
but more worshiped
and less accessible 

i lay slain at his feet
his victory unintentional 

he once thought me a titaness
the only woman unbreakable 
love's frailty obscured from youth
its tragic nature to wisdom, unmistakable


----------



## Surreal Snake

Promethea said:


> he stood sturdy, smooth, pale
> like a roman sculpture
> but more worshiped
> and less accessible
> 
> i lay slain at his feet
> his victory unintentional
> 
> he once thought me a titaness
> the only woman unbreakable
> love's frailty obscured from youth
> its tragic nature to wisdom, unmistakable




Pristine..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Voodoo sonneT

voodoo
voodoo
voodoo
voodoo
voodoo
voodoo
voodoo
voodoo
voodoo
voodoo
voodoo
voodoo
voodoo
voodoo


----------



## Surreal Snake

Goddess

she was a sequence of circles encircled
the radius of metaphor in rhyme with time
the circumference of complete incomplete
it has not been done so said the sun
he threw his curly sisters at her
and dr.seuss was there with truth
and willy wonka was drinking from his chocolate fountain
he looked up with chocolate eyes and cried
she is the sunrise..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystal Crown

he had taught her sanskrit
her crystal crown pure
this angel i adore
a babylon of king kong
words were her birds
she was patient with bow
her mind tied knots in a song
she let loose
her truth..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tongues of Silver

he added another sentence for her feathers
this blinding shine this flaming rhyme this woman of time
you have been seen as pristine
my pirate queen..


----------



## Surreal Snake

But

he let her loose he let her go
free will was chill
he wanted her to come to run
he set her free to be


----------



## Surreal Snake

A Slice' of Silver

he stared at her poem for ages
the sages
this twister of word rarely heard
come play


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

goblins and fountains
drink it down..


----------



## Surreal Snake

No Shit Part.Juice

i wanted to bury my face in her beehive
to trap the bees inside
to taste her honey to drink it down
i would be a salamander with salad
a crystal stare..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Similar

the usual ignore by the door
he talked to himself
alone he roamed with poseidon's throne
it was getting late


----------



## Surreal Snake

Thunder

tell me what you want my salty slut
do you want my eyes
do you want my sequence of font
tell me about your metaphors your lies
do you live in chocolate skies
a double thought with buckshot
she creamed her jeans so wet so tight

it was the might the insight the fucking right
when two became terrible and one was the sum
the purple freight train shot heroin into its veins
it reigned and attacked on track
and the seven deadly sins were living again
she was torn there were no more salty shores
she fished for a wish of bliss

the ocean never cared he was there
he ruled all the fools
he let them step into the beginning
and the sounds of mermaids sinning
and the air never cared he just stare
but the tides had their brides
it was suicide

angels did their hair with lots of shine
they dined on glare
the taste got them wasted with grace
their morals dined on human time
they liked to keep an eye on the clock
he had a cock
his name was tic toc

the demons were different
they opened their mouths to sounds
they took in the scent of silence
they never talked or walked their dogs
demon daughters took the hogs why bother
but the moon broke through and stole all the tunes
why fucking bother..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Premium

it was a premium download
we got to watch her soul die
and the flies turned into maggots
pulling off their wings in the rotting spring
i watched them all die and the eye in the sky was closed
the whores came back for more
the vampire fisted eternity


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tiberious Type

it was alpha beta tomato
counter phobic prussian with russian
mastermind with group soup
phlegm friends with chunks
type had the right to sink in the pink


----------



## Surreal Snake

Politically Correct

it was a disease
people lived on their knees
living in fear no crystalball appeared
she tried to put on her cape but a cult attack
they let her have it it was sad
their morals got caught in the group


----------



## Surreal Snake

Double

it was double penetration
two tongues stuck in her
ben hur was there getting his share
the angels stared with mouths agape
and demons pulled out their wonkas
it was silver fountains


----------



## Surreal Snake

Starboard

her starboard side was smiling
port was begging for death
i crawled into bed on her sails
wrapped around me her eyes went sky
the valkyries wailed


----------



## Dalien

Blood Line
by Dale
6 Jan 2013

Standing at the top of the stairs
I folded down over my self
Watching them fall down their selves
I saw me lying there
Curled up in a ball
Where was the crystal to be told
This I could not speak of
My fingers were my tearing cups
Not one soul heard me nor a hand
The crystal was my owning rain
I had to stare at my fog to complete
A blood line of words not formed
Pain is my own but not my reign
I was alive through to the marrow


----------



## Surreal Snake

Aliens

aliens landed on the killing floor
we were no more
they kept some alive to mine their hives
these blisters from outer space
they wasted most except the ghosts
the spirits fought back with an angel attack
the demons lined up in the night
it was a hell of a fight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mental

she threaded his mental wounds with intuition
she sewed up wrong
right never had a chance to become
she was gentle with needle
this angel with talons
this demon with song
stitch all night long


----------



## Surreal Snake

Alanis

she unfolds inside the frozen pearl
the sky was in gemini
smart birds sang when the ocean broke
she stepped out of its yolk
in a gemini dream life was pristine


----------



## RogueWave

In a dark and distant jungle that knew neither boot heel nor machete, where time did not exist, and the trees were adorned only by laces of mist and spider silk, lived a chameleon. The chameleon was a critter most popular. He was banded and brilliant with the snake, brown and bristly with the monkeys, spotted and spontaneous with the jaguar, and well liked by all.


In that same jungle lived a parrot. He was an odd and frequently awkward looking little bird. His feathers were of garish hues far more fitting of the jewels of the earth and the setting sun than any jungle. The parrot sat on his branch high above and far away from the other creatures, alone, and that’s the way he liked it. 

Until one day he was approached by the chameleon. 



This chameleon came to the parrot with a question. “Are you not afraid of offending with colors so bright?”
To which the parrot replied, “I may not always fit in, but my colors are always my own.”​
Being some amorphous, malleable, adaptable thing that consists of nothing, but displays everything is easy. 


Being _something_ is hard and it hurts most of the time. 


I live in what I have deemed a state of “prideful isolation”. 


I see before me a human tide of blandness, ebbing from a shore of beige so it can flood to a coast of taupe. Masses of weekend warriors, pursuers of instant success, insatiable consumers of shit, demigods, demagogues, pedagogues, crafted cogs, engineered cretins, CHUDS, mouth breathers, cellar dwellers, gamers, pixie dream girls, nerds, dorks, geeks, skaters, jocks, Goths, emo, punk, scene, beatnik, hippy, hipster, gangsta, fop, dude, flapper, dandy, greaser, male, female, gay, straight, bi, Republican, Democrat, liberal, conservative, anarchist, socialist, capitalist, and acupuncturist.


Murderers who call themselves heroes
Persecutors who believe themselves saviors
Serial-infatuators who think themselves lovers


Assholes
Douchebags
Dogs chasing cars
Children torturing insects
Shrikes impaling prey
Predators of the world
Predators of man
​They are all playing a game they do not know, orchestrated by a master they cannot see. 


They form tribes. They do this so they can blow each other and assure themselves that they’re big fucking shits in a small toilet. 
They stay together not for love, respect, passion, pride, or patriotism.
They stay together for vanity, and that is all.​
Man’s master is invisible, but everywhere. And if we’re good, if we’re well trained, we get “success”, we get “entertainment”, we get “gratification”. 


But in accepting these things we are being conditioned to eat each other. The game takes place in a ring in which men rip and claw the flesh from each others bones in various styles and methods, while other men outside the ring, frenzied and enraptured by the spectacle, throw their money down while the master quietly collects it all. 

We are only of worth to the master so long as we view each other as worthless.

I sit far outside the ring.
I do not play their game.
I do not obey their rules.

I do not speak their language, and they do not speak mine.
I don’t speak theirs because it’s common and vulgar.
They don’t speak mine because they can’t understand it.
​Words mean different things to me than they do to most people. “Home”, “brother”, “sister”, “friend”, “passion”, and “love” all mean something highly personal and intense. 


Sometimes when I encounter something, a place, a person, a thing, an activity, there is a communion of energies between myself and it, leaving our respective marks on each other. 


There are others who feel this too. 
This is my tribe. 
We are few. 
But we are held together by something far more substantial than vanity.


But I am not an idealist.​
Vomiting rainbows is the fast track to shitting blood because life is going to fuck you in the ass. 

There is always fire.
It touches us all.
It hurts us all.

What we do with the flame separates burn victims from firewalkers
ash is the most fertile soil
suffering builds character.​
Being _something_ is hard and it hurts most of the time. 


I am the flame. I am the firewalker. And I will endure.​

TL;DR, for a summary, see my signature.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Pillars of Midnight

the crystal floated suspended by stars
held up by life
the beauty the truth love absorbs the spiral
the birds they sing of creatures with wings
the crescent mOOn playing her tunes
the hummingbirds always stoned
the bats fly by lifting their eyes
but then the stars fell down with thunder all around
aphrodite died..


----------



## Surreal Snake

RogueWave said:


> In a dark and distant jungle that knew neither boot heel nor machete, where time did not exist, and the trees were adorned only by laces of mist and spider silk, lived a chameleon. The chameleon was a critter most popular. He was banded and brilliant with the snake, brown and bristly with the monkeys, spotted and spontaneous with the jaguar, and well liked by all.
> 
> 
> In that same jungle lived a parrot. He was an odd and frequently awkward looking little bird. His feathers were of garish hues far more fitting of the jewels of the earth and the setting sun than any jungle. The parrot sat on his branch high above and far away from the other creatures, alone, and that’s the way he liked it.
> 
> Until one day he was approached by the chameleon.
> 
> 
> 
> This chameleon came to the parrot with a question. “Are you not afraid of offending with colors so bright?”
> To which the parrot replied, “I may not always fit in, but my colors are always my own.”​
> Being some amorphous, malleable, adaptable thing that consists of nothing, but displays everything is easy.
> 
> 
> Being _something_ is hard and it hurts most of the time.
> 
> 
> I live in what I have deemed a state of “prideful isolation”.
> 
> 
> I see before me a human tide of blandness, ebbing from a shore of beige so it can flood to a coast of taupe. Masses of weekend warriors, pursuers of instant success, insatiable consumers of shit, demigods, demagogues, pedagogues, crafted cogs, engineered cretins, CHUDS, mouth breathers, cellar dwellers, gamers, pixie dream girls, nerds, dorks, geeks, skaters, jocks, Goths, emo, punk, scene, beatnik, hippy, hipster, gangsta, fop, dude, flapper, dandy, greaser, male, female, gay, straight, bi, Republican, Democrat, liberal, conservative, anarchist, socialist, capitalist, and acupuncturist.
> 
> 
> Murderers who call themselves heroes
> Persecutors who believe themselves saviors
> Serial-infatuators who think themselves lovers
> 
> 
> Assholes
> Douchebags
> Dogs chasing cars
> Children torturing insects
> Shrikes impaling prey
> Predators of the world
> Predators of man
> ​They are all playing a game they do not know, orchestrated by a master they cannot see.
> 
> 
> They form tribes. They do this so they can blow each other and assure themselves that they’re big fucking shits in a small toilet.
> They stay together not for love, respect, passion, pride, or patriotism.
> They stay together for vanity, and that is all.​
> Man’s master is invisible, but everywhere. And if we’re good, if we’re well trained, we get “success”, we get “entertainment”, we get “gratification”.
> 
> 
> But in accepting these things we are being conditioned to eat each other. The game takes place in a ring in which men rip and claw the flesh from each others bones in various styles and methods, while other men outside the ring, frenzied and enraptured by the spectacle, throw their money down while the master quietly collects it all.
> 
> We are only of worth to the master so long as we view each other as worthless.
> 
> I sit far outside the ring.
> I do not play their game.
> I do not obey their rules.
> 
> I do not speak their language, and they do not speak mine.
> I don’t speak theirs because it’s common and vulgar.
> They don’t speak mine because they can’t understand it.
> ​Words mean different things to me than they do to most people. “Home”, “brother”, “sister”, “friend”, “passion”, and “love” all mean something highly personal and intense.
> 
> 
> Sometimes when I encounter something, a place, a person, a thing, an activity, there is a communion of energies between myself and it, leaving our respective marks on each other.
> 
> 
> There are others who feel this too.
> This is my tribe.
> We are few.
> But we are held together by something far more substantial than vanity.
> 
> 
> But I am not an idealist.​
> Vomiting rainbows is the fast track to shitting blood because life is going to fuck you in the ass.
> 
> There is always fire.
> It touches us all.
> It hurts us all.
> 
> What we do with the flame separates burn victims from firewalkers
> ash is the most fertile soil
> suffering builds character.​
> Being _something_ is hard and it hurts most of the time.
> 
> 
> I am the flame. I am the firewalker. And I will endure.​
> 
> TL;DR, for a summary, see my signature.




Very Cool..


----------



## Promethea

intimate knowldege of the psychological danger
of an engagingly provocative mind
even through flecks of an acerbic tone
he still flashed upon my soul

every part of him an aphrodisiac
both in carnal and ethereal form
like some sexy galaxy
that in its entirety, i can't explore

exasperated and wanting, my only wish
to never wake from his dream, lurid and lucid
to always hold close, all i want to see and adore
to feel and taste only his savory kiss
to never have any less, any other, just more


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pink Floyd

some dominant intuitives
extraverted intuition the musician
introverted intuition the magician
these two pairs of twins
begin..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Roast Duck

left out overnight with salt and olive oil
in a cool clean room with zombies too
the holy duck was plucked and such
we filled her right we filled with spice
stuffed treats they tried to speak
peppers and hot sauce garlic with snot
teriyaki too thrown in the stew
she was a rotten bird spread out before me
the glory


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

i like this fucking page
space..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spiral Kundalini

the snake twirled inside his skin
it started in the muscle
it had to break through his shadows first
it was a series of spirits spinning into eternity
with slices for eyes and talons that cry
the shadows left holy but they would survive
the spirits spun past everyone to get at the sun
there it was his spine his mind their hooks dug in
my twin my twin come within


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Owl

the wizard sits on the branch
he was in a trance
his huge eyes saw inside
movement over there
he stare..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Orangutans

she tried to pet the orangutan
she got bit who could blame it
the way humans killed his friends it never ended
she ran screaming the orangutan sat dreaming


----------



## Surreal Snake

Orange

the orangutans sat in rusty cages
mother laid dead the baby wailing
he cried for mothers eyes
the lab scum came removing the sunrise
more people died of cancer today than yesterday
he sat shaking they kept taking


----------



## Surreal Snake

Beef Jerky

she jerked off ten times a day
the lust never had rust
she laid on the bed with him in her head
her hands between her legs
she begged


----------



## Surreal Snake

Plope

they threw around their opinions
which was cool
but others came and tried to change
it was vain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cypress

the cypress tree bent by the sea
her leaves licked the breeze
by her roots rose truth
the bugs did war on the forest floor displaying their scars
this forest floor i love and adore


----------



## Surreal Snake

Leonard Cohen

cohen's muse was swollen her belly full of spells
he let loose his silver chalice complete
crystal skies stained the muses eye
they shined they dined they arrived on time
and truth tipped over the hourglass
he was golden


----------



## hela

Adulation 

The hierophant sat
And wrote, his cat
beneath his coat.
I wanted to say
"Have a nice day"
But thought
He might not play
You know what they say
About mice.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Kiss

the kiss was my wish it was bliss
she sat in car showing her marmalade
this queen with taste i kiss your face
the grace


----------



## Surreal Snake

Skating Away

we skated away to the new day
flowers rose from the frozen silver
the ice had blown its nose
we held hands the stars broke their bars
they came at us with love and touch
it was nearly too much


----------



## Surreal Snake

Echo

she was in love with narcissus
the nymph opened her sunshine from his mind
but flower boy was in love with his toy
he looked at his reflection he got an erection
it was his direction
he tied her up he bit and cut
the slut
she had love in her eyes she was pining
echos from the golden soul
she melted away from his glorious ways
narcissus continued to play


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suck

she was backstage ripe with pipe
on her knees feeling free with a mouth full of silver
king kong stood with dong
play the fucking song


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stick

stick and squirt
oops


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tiberius

the lizard flicked his tongues at creation
it was a nation
the terrible truth had been let loose
lady godiva went for a ride on her gryphon
her scars were shaped as stars
the beauty of love creation has spilled her tears
her flower devours my fear


----------



## coolhandluke

Off! Off! You beast!
You swarming smothering bastard
Stifling my cries for love
and for greatness.

You kill hopes and dreams.

Off! Off! You beast!
You have extinguished many
but you shall not prevent me
for I am great.

Off! Off! You beast!
For I have won
And sloth has died.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lilly and Blood

the narcissist did not love himself
he hated what he had become
his mirror had wrinkles
he kept it hidden from others
it was mother


----------



## Surreal Snake

One

one date i knew my fate
she was by my face
i looked in her eyes
i had found grace


----------



## Surreal Snake

Strawberry Sunset

she was strawberry sunset
her streaked hair wavy and gravy
i smelled her sex it made me wet
she was my queen


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nothing

nothing was too late
the puzzle watched her work
she shined with her mind he thought
wow only eleven more to go
she rocks
the world puzzle championship


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nothing Part.0002

we never really existed
we were invisible dots in the universe
we were cursed with one another
the tribes divided genocide
one day the trees will play
humanity away


----------



## Surreal Snake

A Slice of Sheet

i feel better with my books
they sat and stared without a care
they were there
leather bound made creepy sound
philosophy was meant to be
psychology still thinking intuition being brought to the beginning
my sons did sit thru night and day
waiting to play..


----------



## Dalien

P and P
by Dale
11 Jan 2013

My pen and paper 
They grip my answers
While they hold my tongue
The pen flows on space
The paper flies on planes
There are a million lines
Taking landing where I am
My paper traces my pen
The quills of where I’ve been
My pen where are you
To hold my hands 
I need to paper my face 
Giving me back my fingers
Finding the tongue of my mind
To land my belly of full
Without running out of pen and paper


----------



## Dalien

Watch Mystery
by Dale
11 Jan 2013

Mailbox empty but of a mystery
A ticket in a window gingery
Feet trip up the street cement
Worn jeans wear like Ghent
Double doors hold their hands
Catch breath as they open Strand
Shadow lamps play the screen
Snowfall of salt and pepper spleen
Chairs full of silence not asleep
Just being greets without a peep
The watch doesn’t speak crime
There it finds the mystery rhyme


----------



## Surreal Snake

Buddha

he was indian royalty
he abandoned his family
children and a wife it was his hardest decision
there must be division
his father was king his son would sing
he had never seen suffering he was graced in capes

one day he decided to get away a town some way
he talked to an old man who was grand
he saw his face the lines the grace
he wore his rags as robes
he talked about doves and heaven above
there was only love

gautama left in a trance 
he went back home and renounced the throne
father cried he nearly died his son the sky
oh why oh why oh why
the son did cry and looked in his eyes
you lied..


----------



## Mange

They are all so nice and perfect on the inside... 
If they smile at me, it's good. If they are happy, it's good. 
I would give what I have if I had anything they wanted. 
I don't though. 
I don't have anything but my eyes and my brains.
They're so real and alive and they're so nice on the inside. 
I want to touch them, I want to feel their life inside of me, like it's mine.
The love and the feel. 
I want it.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Sails of Intuition

her giant wings sailed on intuition
it was her condition
twin skies flying side by side
gryphons stared everywhere
the gods above consumed the sun
the lightning struck intuitions lair there were werewolves everywhere
creatures in need seeking their thrones
crowns released on immortal bones


----------



## Surreal Snake

Typical

they wanted to put him underground
they did not like his sounds
one hundred generations thought the same
someone wrote a book
tamed..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Words

words were power they were the hours
the gods above were displayed on page
sages wrote innocent moments
someone read the words and took as absurd
they stole their beliefs as thieves
fantasy displayed on page all the rage

the sword did come inside the books
with time their interpretation ruled all nations
depending on geography
the east the crescent moon her glorious tunes
the west was cross with the rest
buddha sat alone the jungle his home

the jews had their own truth
hindus put jewels on their wings
druids got fisted the romans resisted
father time rolled his eyes
there was death in the sunshine
the words rhymed..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twister

there was cum in the twister
it blew across the land with cum in hand
cyclone globs of sunshine cum
he threw it on everyone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sapphire

they turned the sky upside down
all the angels fell down
they screamed they did not have their wings 
they fell they dwell they wailed and left trails
gold faery dust turned into rust
it died right there in the sky
they brought the eye


----------



## Azure Bass

Recipe for disaster

Smash her
Lag her
Snatch her
Distract her

Knab her
Smack her
Trap her
Enact her


----------



## Valiums

He held up her small heart and declared it too kind. So I turned, to window, and threw out the rock, mine.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Universe sonneT

there was only love there was nothing else
the bacteria was shaped as a heart
she spun around it was black all around
not one sound
but with love came darkness
this huge space empty with grace
space flies flying around biting the stars arms
the stars did stare there was evil there
love was rare she did not care
the darkness beware
werewolves were murdered in space
they swallowed the bacteria
it made them mad but they were glad
so sad..


----------



## Surreal Snake

LoVe

the blistered demon
submission correct
she was on her knees swallowing treats
he was a beast


----------



## Surreal Snake

Book of Metaphors

they flew by his mind in surreal time
i put up my hands and cupped
the doves did submit in sanskrit
i looked in their eyes we were from the same sky
the spirits let loose their truth
on solid ground he wore his crown
bent and broken no words spoken
the angels flew to me
peace..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Paco de Lucia

he did not look for applause he loved his muse true
together they made feathers
beauty and truth formed the same noose
wrapped around one another
they spiraled and twisted love existed
for all that is pure for all that is true
gemini rainbows fell in candy cane rain
his scars flew the hours searching for her
he had found her in the sounds
love snapped her crystal whip
the bliss..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Brush

i brushed her with my hair
she lay before my eyes
this goblin queen this piece of truth locked in pristine
this riddle of right
i took her then and there
our muses dared


----------



## Surreal Snake

I

i could not help it i loved her
she was far away but in my heart in ever way
this divine rhyme this eternal sunshine
this scarred goddess of the sublime
come to me and be my peace
please..


----------



## hela

Du bist eitel so... 

You probably think this is about you, 
and guess what? it's true, you knew,
and here's a clue: that sad love story
what an experiment! so long ago, so gory
is now just hoary quarry, not worth the glory
poor thing: I can't say which I love more
the veil you tore or 
the absolute bore of a snore 
they call an alien invasion 
because here comes the bandwagon
racketing along, picking up dust and 
spreading out lies and here! look at the sky
a dragon cries and snowflakes fall in every 
direction--
--but is the knight prepared? or is he fast asleep
the hierophant his heart to keep, and your 
tattoo sits beating a drum as we open our ships
and open our skies, and sigh and call for the doctor
but hey, try talking to her 
it's a trial, and this bitter pill 
to swallow isn't mine


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sleep

sleep in my sails little one
my wind surrounds you
she lays upon a frozen cloud
my love holding it up


----------



## Surreal Snake

his lungs filled up he could not breath
he could not see
peace


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck Off Continuity

get the fuck off my cloud
stay away from my songs
i banged my drum till the pied piper died
the mOOn cried her blisters fell down
i sucked her muse till she was dry
i took her eyes..


----------



## Surreal Snake

my eyes were heavy
lead
there was nothing left but death


----------



## Promethea

long walk down an unfamiliar street
posh, cultured much differently from my own
strewn with places for them to meet, greet, and compete
the foot traffic was heavy, and the vibes were strong

i took in each passerby, just a little piece
that, and a graceful warrior's gait - signs i don't belong
and i thought theres life out there from a distance at least
but even completely surrounded, i'm alone

among the refined i'm ever the beast
outlander! they know i'm far from home


----------



## Surreal Snake

The the the Seven Horsemen of the Apocalypse

she was clever i was wetter
the long knights rode upon the apocalypse
they brought the gods hidden in holy grails
inside gryphons tails
they come to flail their rage will reign none will be saved
tis true my love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dominant

why only one dominant function
we the weak
double it


----------



## hela

kanga and roo

to do... who?
this ghost I knew
came out to play
but not to stay
boo hoo


----------



## Surreal Snake

Painosaur

the pain was his bride
she had black eyes
she had black eyed children
the black sapphire stared at him for hours
it had power


----------



## hela

romeo 2013

He ruled the world and no mistake
a knife in the back and a smile to the face
and she ran hiding into the dark
defacing filthy alley walls and crying hard
oh, the unfairness of it all! she said:

NICE.

Be nicer, mind, less unkind.
Hey, feel it: you're never nice to me.

How am I meant to love you if you can't play?
Stop color-coding my labyrinth, this isn't the way
It's uncomfortable to be so easily seen. 

Just be with me.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Existence

the beauty of truth let loose
a major new discovery it was rubbery
four billion light years long it came with song
with a glorious eye it finally cried
mother called the plastic dolls
science was flabbergasted 
tradition and conditioning had kept limited vision they did it too
open your eyes to the possibility of infinity
divinity..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tiamat

he created the monster
the demon muse knew truth
she flung it at the moon
enemy muses boiled in oil
their brains spilling out
there was no shouting

the gods laid upon their sarcophagus
they had taken their hair
their muses no longer there
they looked at the sky and cried
they had lost their brides
their husbands gone too

tiamat entered the room
the marble moon stared frozen no tunes
zeus roared at him
it was the beginning of the end he said
the evil god looks in his eyes and cries
hera dies..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Netflix

the same movie over and over
it was limitless
her intellect took a ride on the sunset
submit to me and you shall see


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Corpse

the corpse in the chat room stared
they were everywhere
i was there


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dunno

he did not know he did not glow
the wind never blew in sin
it knew its eyes its cries
its why..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fucked

she fucked with their heads
she was fine she was sublime she was mine
she was honest


----------



## Surreal Snake

My Dove

tis true my dove i am in love
she cries with no sunrise
this angel dream this laser beam
i cupped her in my hands
twas my plan..


----------



## Evasive8991

Going forward, in reverse. There is no pain you are receding. Our minds are rapid but our souls are bleeding.
Long for understanding, emancipating snapshots of our past only to see our future.
Unclear, but with lingering hope, anxiety and depression.
When I shuffle off this mortal coil, I pray there is a heaven.


There is no title to this one, I just kind of wrote it without a title in mind.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Puter

the puter the new disease
it heated up it boiled from our oils
we sat by it twas trance twas romance
this ten pound lover who needed no rubber
sad..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fucktard

he was a fucktard
internet porn the fantasy the calamity
he choked his nightstick
he got his juice all over the truth
someones daughter
why bother


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Romulan Bloodworm

i wanted to crawl into her palm with the dawn
to radiate her light
she circumsized my cats eyes
the balance of terror pristine
i put on my space suit and played my lute
i called to her i touched her fur
the romulan there she was spreading
she cared..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Wraith

he waited for no one he had the sun the stars the moon
a blood red sky with tears
his hand was grand
it sucked it fucked it touched
he took his love to his bed
he pressed his palm upon hers
Love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

the tree tried to reach her tentacles weeping
she could not scratch the sky
she tried oh she tried oh she tried
there was only sky


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Where did all the lovely poems go?!


----------



## Sonny

Trust was a baby girl with a space themed bedroom
It was a beautiful moment with so much ado
So much life to live
So much joy to give
Yet in one violent moment of epic betrayal
The world crumbled and this kid will never "goo"


----------



## Surreal Snake

Skull Fuck

he skull fucked her
the sand spilling out
i watched little eyes cry

they landed all around
lasers gathered their feathers
two birds wiggled through her sockets to get out

he called the gods he was king kong
she laid dead with two cocks in head
i skull fucked her eyes


----------



## Bast

My Friends

My friends
Are so Beautiful in
Their Way

the HAIRS on their head
s
like fiberoptic wires
transmitting love
to my galaxy

their eyes like intergalactic moonbeams
from the POSTER
of space
in Cue's babby's room
that will be
some
DAY

their smiles
like piano keys
THAT SING
the songs of my heart


@_Catlander_; @Sonny ; @cue5c ; @lolthevoidlol


----------



## Sonny

The slinky
It slides
From the hand
To the floor
Following is impending dropping
After
On the ground
Asleep
Woe
Slinky no more


----------



## Sonny

EAJGER AZONE

You're there
You don't want to be
The eagjer azone


----------



## hela

nostalgia for a gothic adolescence 

lestat was distraught
it was all for naught
no matter how he fought
louis would always be
more than ze
it was hard
he was scarred
why couldn't louis play along?
this human thing was just so wrong
so weak... why be meek? or mean
keening in the dark, so hard 
he was scarred


----------



## Surreal Snake

No Shit.Part 069

he bent her over the poetry journals
he slammed she shook they looked
slayer was blaring
her petals were metal


----------



## Surreal Snake

Purrred

she purrred
the other one thought he was talking about her
self absorbed
one hundred lines she thought sublime
got a dime


----------



## Surreal Snake

Watch

she watched him watch his crystal ball
trying to figure it out
her intuition delivered her flowers quivered
this truth inside she did not hide
she looked for the sum of one


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crush Me

he waited and waited and waited
twas my choice it was my voice
i could only hope in pretend
there was another who might be other
make your move reveal your truth
good or bad i will not be mad
crush me..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Blueberry Faery

she is the seas sweet breeze
on lavender seas

an aphrodite sapphire on fire
she claimed the hours

she had these powers
i was master..


----------



## Azure Bass

Take it out without a scare,
Think you've won without the dare,
Think the kill was done in secret,
But you are the one who's bleeding.

What you took is still alive
Killing you there from inside
Till you choke you think it's fine
Years and years you've poisoned mine

Into flight the force is lined
I won't wait for this inside
My mind is far within the night
The conscious day leads me to lie

You're the line within the lie


----------



## Surreal Snake

Obsession

obsession was a weapon
too much time online
he raged with grace


----------



## Surreal Snake

he worked on a poem for days it drove him crazy
he was lazy
he blamed the popular guy
the one with the gun by his head
bang hes dead


----------



## Surreal Snake

No Shit.Fuck It

my shit bucket crapped itself
the fucking little elf
two skies blinked their eyes
vonnegut was there getting his share
his power all there


----------



## Surreal Snake

sometimes he craved blood the taste the flood
she let him feed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Double Fudge Chocolate cake

she brought it for me
it was luscious it was dutchess it was nutricious
his head needed it
it bled it dripped it licked
the motherfucker spat cum


----------



## Surreal Snake

i felt sick from that chocolate shit
i didn't need it
make me gross my toes will explode
overload


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sparkle

the past a rubber wet dream
the present a diamond encrusted rat
the future looks for its face


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gryphon

the gryphons wings murdered the wind
she no longer sings
he beats the east he wets the west
the south reaches out
the north snores on her shores
a ruby fell out of its wing


----------



## Surreal Snake

Twisted Spirals

he put the noose over his head
the rose on his lapel glowed
it had a soul
his was lost it had dropped its spots
the chair his only support
he pulled the chord
father


----------



## Surreal Snake

Never

i destroy you with a word
he said i wish you were never born
father i leave you my eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Never Forever

never left for forever
the darkness supreme
i bent that word no one heard
i twisted and turned it till love came out
my moth deep inside had lost its eyes
father..


----------



## Surreal Snake

the tears never died
they spill without souls
this pain deep inside i cannot hide
father


----------



## illow

lets go crazy, cos crazy is good, 
Its easy to see that ive been in the hood, 
cant u tell i just do what i should, 
just dont tell me what i cant do i would, 
So good, so well behaved, 
bet u aint seen me get dark like a cave, 
i told u from the start im insane, 
u dont wana c me take part on ur stage, 
no rage, just calm n collected, 
Minimal influences im hardly affected, 
so original to myself im indebted, 
i dont really care what these hoes have inspected, 
Im perceptive, i see straight through it, 
do wat u want jus watch how i do it, 
its so easy to create all this sewage, 
try read me....try detect my influence,


----------



## Surreal Snake

One

one poem one gun
the sum of the one
his ego pearled into eternity
he took out his cock his glock
he pointed it at the sun
he fired everyone..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Oblivion

oblivion never cared it was never there
i was screaming in the meteor shower
what fucking power
we flew the vicious wind with no hair
i was there
father


----------



## Surreal Snake

INTJ

suicide stars entered my eyes
i took them in with acceptance
poetry had become science
he strikes over and over the poison folded
fuck my eyes
father


----------



## Surreal Snake

Frida

she folded the sunrise it never heard her cries
she put her blood to canvas
she had one wish she took a lick
her eyes died on a saturday
we play..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the silver moon spread her gloom
i jumped on the whore..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Swish

we kept kissing
the sun and mOOn kept tune
the gum went back and forth
in our mouths


----------



## Surreal Snake

myjazz

he had two dominant functions
a brilliant man
he wrote like a ghost sitting on a note
he could play
my friend


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kitty

he liked to eat food off the floor
he kept it clean
gabe dreamed


----------



## illow

Doggy

he didnt care
he never shared
he enjoyed kids 
he was never heard


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wooed

be prepared to be wooed
he picked up his best dictionary
the book inside
the information a global sensation
the wizard sent his spell


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rotten

her heart rotten with word
i entered november in december
captain kirk did his work
she rejected me
the beast inside her bride
we hide


----------



## Surreal Snake

No

i have not been with her my queen
but i am keen
show no love to the beast
you are complete


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spread

i spread my wings around you
they protect you now
when dove is away she stays
i see her in the sky
splinters of silver from the block of love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Nature’s Room
> by Dale
> 17 Jan 2012
> 
> Three sees the night
> Fire pyres tipi-ed ash
> Cool boots heel the keel
> Flick of the wrist casts eye down
> Stones of circles catch drift
> A strike matches the surface
> Phosphorus a sulfur butterfly
> Quiet eyes follow the sky’s flames
> Hush simmered away with grim
> A roar intense spoke without wail
> And songs sung under white ash
> As black ash played their chords
> All at once rhythmically out of sync
> The night fireflies dancing darling
> Birth of a funeral parlour



Brilliant..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gorilla

he beat his chest like a great ape calling her name
the silverback roared
she heard him call she got her shawl
her petals rotten with word
i caught my breath
my pet..


----------



## Surreal Snake

two carbon based units
what he missed she got in polyglot
what she missed he dished
we are borg


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tell Me Why

tell me my dove of my song
what did he miss please tell me
you know you glow you snow
tell me why


----------



## Surreal Snake

Doritos

there was something inside her
a bowl of soul a flick of wick
this dictionary faery
i knew what it was
she glowed..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Play

he liked to play two songs
they kissed they wished for one another
two dragons with song..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sasha sonneT

sasha
sasha
sasha
sasha
sasha
sasha
sasha
sasha
sasha
sasha
sasha
sasha
sasha
sasha


----------



## Surreal Snake

Borg

he lost his soul he folded
though this vicious beast was nutricious
he blistered inside her mind i felt inside
inside her hyde with pride
he struck her deep my palm you keep
one million words one million turds 
i pick them up i fill my cup
i hand my offering over to you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Semi~Synthetic Opiates Part.002

the junkie shook in the alley
his raisen eyes had seen their last sunrise
alive they died

ten years back his name was jack
he smoked a little crack
no sad sack

five years hence unconscious by the fence
the harpoon still vertical by silver spoon
it was high noon


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kundalini Wetdream

the snake enveloped his spine alive the diamonds mined deeper
away away...
spirals spun in spunky space chunks
he opened his eye and claimed her night
she would spill the stars


----------



## Surreal Snake

i watched the doctors perform the procedure
the surgical extraction of a hole
the soul torn out screaming
the doctor got hard the nurse got juice
they touched truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

10,000 Pages

ten thousand pages of words
theses birds these brides these slides
he opened up hades trapdoor the gryphon did growl
he used his pic and axe


----------



## Surreal Snake

59' Les Paul

it was tiger striped
its eyes had might
let me bite..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mandolin Twin

the trees stood in the forest
the curly maples were stapled to one another
trippplets...
he made guitars even stars
he walked in the woods without a hood
mother nature stood


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blog

twas blog above he got no love
he never believed in stories
buddha did sit upon the stone
he was alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

she did not give him too much power he would devour
she saw the beast she had a leash
i was teasin she was reason
we hooked our J's and played
they stayed away


----------



## Surreal Snake

she was in his head bacon on high
it cried...
i saw her tale in the mermaid grail
solid gold with a soul it glowed
i nearly believed in blog
ribbit


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vampire Ballerinas

vampire ballerinas danced their death dance
the count was bored
one thousand years of night
he would take their lives


----------



## Surreal Snake

she was a goddess he could not sleep he could not weep
not one peep...
i tied the skies eyes with a lullaby
goodnight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Startight

our tribe was love
there were many among us
i blew the rust it changed to dust
such as us


----------



## Surreal Snake

the incense stick was full of shit
she never laughed
but she burned and licked she had a clit
i lit her candle and gambled
took a chance


----------



## Surreal Snake

Peeler

thinker feeler peeler
they removed their layers
favors rarely became flavors
i crush the sky with my mind
come to me and you shall see


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shame

they put it inside my lego
let go my lego
they made sure my wooden ships had no sails
break their wills without pills
they got you young they had their fun
you bought that shit not me
catholic seeds..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mná na hÉireann

this woman of ireland she kept her rubies alive
her pearls were frozen
i clapped and the sky came alive
the gemini showed me her eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Freedom

the founding fathers why bother
the sum of one had become everyone
they spied on the sheeple
the people did not deserve this what nerve
they looked at their mail they whipped their tails
whatever happened to democracy
its you and me let us be free
we bleed..


----------



## Surreal Snake

i wanted her to hold me
fold me put me inside her pocket
i sliced the nights eyes to let in her light
the darkness complete


----------



## Surreal Snake

i took her with the kundalini
the spell counted backwards from grace
eternity and ecstasy watched each other bleed
we conceived


----------



## Surreal Snake

'Chunks

chunks of meat flew the universe
the opaque grace of space
spiral skies flied trillions of times
they flapped their mighty wings
eyes crisscrossed as they patiently died
horns of the mammoth floated in peace
no longer beasts
and trails of ancient sails licked the stars tails
bones of the unknown shone their superior whiteness
pirates and pluto reached out to each other
they were lovers
lead and the dead touched heads
diamonds and rubies found truth
as they spun the purple apocalypse
the crowns of kings and queens gleamed as they glowed
the rust long taken away
ice did not shiver it withered
heat strangled splinters of supernovas
they tasted one another as mother
liquids spilled multiple orgasms
falling as lightspeed took a glance
and the blue sky had not died yet
space would be its grave
colored crystals bled into the androgynous
their sons daughters mothers and fathers split
they spiraled away fractured whole and complete
intuition was the condition


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silver Chunk

there was no glory in poetry
but still we conceived
he wrote from his heart a poison blow dart
he snorted muses up his nose
they glowed from the blood of his soul
riddles and pillows trapped her muse true
she did not know what to do she had the blues
but truth got in the way and slayed her day
she had chunks of pristine
i laid down before my queen submission key
he never did this his feathers grizzly
but she made him rhyme her muse divine
i opened my palm and licked her song
she stood and stared there was fire there
i only closed my eye once
to look at the sky


----------



## hela

prelude to the ennui de los conquistadores 

their fine cultural expedition 
into the condition of intuition
had reached the point of post-prediction
they went on a deep space mission
across the universe with ammunition 
to speak to the dragon that sat in heaven
and ruled behind the griffin, they were given
rotten ruin a smitten scion (just a smidgin)
then stolen sudden vision and shaken, stricken! 
what a point of post-prediction 
vision of a weakened weapon 
they were summoned, they were beckoned
and in the barrens played dear mammon
or was it that immortal line
that broke the rhyme?


----------



## Valiums

*Girl w/Rifle*

_Metal and wood in a gunpowder dusting,
a can on a fence, paper torn and tin rusting.
Raise up the rifle, take aim, and take shot;
don't choke on the tears or the salt or the snot.
Who gets so flustered propelling a spot,
imagining things what had ever been not?_


----------



## snail

There is something missing,
and even though the familiar desperation
existed
without my consent,
I feel the absence
of absence,
because I can only feel
in the patterns I know.
I can only think 
in the language of 
not having.

I only understand
gasping in choked breaths
to fill my lungs with 
unbreathable,
unspeakable hope.
Satisfaction is the end of hoping.
It is only the un-existing 
of a nothing.
There is nowhere to put
these awkward arms,
which have grown too skillful at 
at coming back empty,
too passionate about lacking,
to close around so much joy.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Happiness

happiness was a vicious shit
feces on the toilet seat
a snake uncoiling striking gods palm
a witch twitching in my bed
giving head..


----------



## Surreal Snake

his velvet tentacles twirled around her body
his minion was wrapped
she laid still her eyes my will
i took her in stereo


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Circle

the circumference of zero was me
she spun around my head she had shaved her eyes
twin suicides looked through the skies sunrise
she had gemini eyes
the other this perfect lover was close by she was the host
my ghost


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Muse

it was hard to write a love poem
i was sewing
this stick of rhyme he thought in time
this face this cave this grave
he flew alone my wings my stones
i did not slay you my love
this poem our home


----------



## Surreal Snake

1942 Ukraine

his muse was dying love was trying to break through
his will would do
she cried his name the shame the shame
the nazi came
blond feasts no trick nor treat
waffen s.s made soup in the rivers
ivan floated bloated
the muse stays i slayed her today


----------



## Surreal Snake

come to me can't you see we will believe
hidden in our heads till dead
tis true my love i send my ghost
to you


----------



## Surreal Snake

i loved her i loved her i loved her
it was not to be
she found her bride inside
he blew silver splinters to her
she stayed away until this day
pristine


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Court Jester

the court jester had a big shlong
the queens eyes would light up whenever he entered the room
he played the fool she would drool
he fucked her behind the jewels


----------



## Surreal Snake

you have three new messages 
my ass...
he had to feed his greed
worth billions some vermilion
facefuck


----------



## Surreal Snake

Philology

he translated words on a wing
polyglot linguistics i missed a spot
aww shit


----------



## Surreal Snake

she pored her sugar in my mouth
yeah that's the spot
i laid back and drank
helmet stared with one eye


----------



## Surreal Snake

there was no massive knowledge at college
they got jobs and became slobs
it did the trick you get it
get your education


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hairy

houdini never read a mystery
he went on his knees to conceive
his ego fell off
most fed at its trough


----------



## Dalien

Wicked
by Dale
23 Jan 2013

Oh what they’d do for a bitch
Let’s gentle soothe the feathers 
Esoteric convincing without wincing
They brush stroked painting a witch
Come to this and this won’t miss
Oh the wicked games they played
Go on and have a witchy bitch as a wish
Little did they know, let them be king
The witch is just as wicked as they
Oh, no, the secret shouts out…
“What a wicked name… love!”


----------



## Dalien

Truth
by Dale
23 Jan 2013

There goes that bitch again
She sees the store
It was written amongst her stars
What could she should she do
Throw up her arms
Lay them back down
Round and round and round
Quite the dizzy spell
Alone sat beside her
It shook her hand and time didn’t care
But, you know, there was one thing 
The same as the pain and tears
She knows there is love and laughter
She wore them all and they fit each time
Truth


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Wicked
> by Dale
> 23 Jan 2013
> 
> Oh what they’d do for a bitch
> Let’s gentle soothe the feathers
> Esoteric convincing without wincing
> They brush stroked painting a witch
> Come to this and this won’t miss
> Oh the wicked games they played
> Go on and have a witchy bitch as a wish
> Little did they know, let them be king
> The witch is just as wicked as they
> Oh, no, the secret shouts out…
> “What a wicked name… love!”




Noice..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bummer

they saw reality through the internet
his cat closed his eyes and shook his head
in real life there was different spice
but on the internet they killed it 
dead


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> Bummer
> 
> they saw reality through the internet
> his cat closed his eyes and shook his head
> in real life there was different spice
> but on the internet they killed it
> dead


Nice... right back at you!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lotus

she was my lotus flower she claimed the hours
her power her flower i devoured
i crawled inside with anais my bride
i got lost in her bud
she said suck i ate her muck
wanna fuck?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lotus Leaking

she was my lotus flower she claimed the hours
her power her flower i devoured
i crawled inside with her we did not hide
i got lost in her bud
she said touch i saw her grace
twas much


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chamber

the chambers were crucified
they hung upside down without sound
this great cave complex from 3300 b.c
the irish sun stung everyone
i watched the walls go crystal
plato was there getting his share


----------



## hela

rubber band


i found you hiding among the peacocks
a knife in your hand and clocks in your hair
you didn't see me there, looking blindly
out into the air, you asked me if I cared;
I stared, watching as you glared 
and heard
a separate word
as you turned
and burned, and yearned, learning
and churning, claiming I was cattle
as your heart rattled like a pebble in your chest
noisy with cries to put me to the test
to prove that I'm not the best
just like the rest
as you choked down the smoke of old burnt-out hopes
sucking down a cigarette of ill-intent
and pumped full of discontent--
--but what does this portend?
an end? 
when? the peacocks you tend 
aren't on the mend, you can't fend
off a heart that marked, that scarred
and marred


the dart you plucked
wasn't caught out of luck


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Kundalini Black Mamba sonneT Part.00069

the kundalini ruled the land the word wuz banned
the kundalini ruled his hand my wizards gots owls eyes man
he was stan the man he had a plan
she wanted to see him blow to flow
to glow...
i owled her eyes with mouth and fly
the kundalini within my christ has sinned
he took his god he flogged this blog
raised and tortured the that faith beat his face
they took them young they placed with sun
the kundalini never judged anyone we were one
he forgave their eyes he knelt and cried
he nearly skied
god was i


----------



## Surreal Snake

Red Coral Snake Kundalini

his eyes turned crystal
they blistered they became one
the sun the sublime the immortal rhyme
love


----------



## Surreal Snake

humanity fucking calamity rage was a necessity
the world a frozen piece of shit but she snowed
trust was not eternal
mmmmm turkey


----------



## unINFalliPle

Intoxication
Filling the lungs
Fumes bring
costumes
Of dying generations
No proclamations
Of fumes 
Passing through
The nations
Like rations 
Clinging onto
toxic ligation


----------



## Surreal Snake

Turkey

there was garlic on the garlic
chunks were fucking
they stewed they glued their chunks were true
the veggies screaming nearby some would die
the turkey farted his rear end parted
it was a turkey squirt a fowl spasm
an orgasm


----------



## Private Enemy

Just something little I wrote not too long ago *

I am not to be looked at from a distance, nor through a lens.
For it will make me out unjustly.
Leave thy mere observations and assumptions
To that of lesser eroticism, for I will not
Be explained in scientific terms, but more so to be experienced,
First hand, through that lasciviously obscene veil of life,
Stained red and blue with countless passionate heartaches, anguish,
And white tittering orgasms.
With the sweet smell of despair, and illogical attraction,
Tickling our confused senses, and banging the insides of our brains,
Making us question the very bone hard facts of life.
The dense air, and our wet ears,
Filled with the excitement of the death rustle of
The melancholic ejaculation.
If this in any way does not become thee,
I am afraid logic and reason will not save thy famished understanding.
For I am exclusive for the mad ones. And hence cast and crew only, my friend.*


----------



## Surreal Snake

IMF

establish during world war two
they did not know what they are doing
trying to spread true they only found the noose
weaker countries put their heads in
their dragons fed
at first honesty was bonnie
they believed all would be led
but money and guns came up with the sun
it was dead


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hemaphrodite Jack

he had pushy she had a cock
her raindrop did not know what it was
she fucked himself with her junk
spunk too
he rubbed his clit with silver suds
she came he reigned
she had hammer he was in slammer
the boys got on their knees
she banged with iron giant
she ripped his ass he jerked she squirted
king kong had a dong she fucked them all night long


----------



## Surreal Snake

Phallus Flower Power

she was fucked by a flower
its cock deep inside her
the flies lost their wings divided they arrived
she came over and over again
the flower sweated its petals metal
she rode its giant root
the flower screamed he was king
he creamed she dreamed of doing it with his friend


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kundalini vertical cuT

wahhhhh
wahhhhh
the snake got on its knees


----------



## Surreal Snake

he freaked them out
he was demon he was semen he was leavin
you know dude the clock was ready
i tot i taw a puddytat!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bug Eyed Dog

motherfucker had four eyes
she cried twice the tears
silver drops of sonnet fell from her bonnet
there was beauty in her uglyness


----------



## Surreal Snake

the warlock whispered
he told his spell he sent to smell
her eyes will see new skies
there will not be absolution
delusion
the frozen pearl gave birth to her muse


----------



## Surreal Snake

Banshee

the banshee cried at the nippled sky
there will only be alone
his purple talons tugging at his testicle
it was quite the spectacle


----------



## Surreal Snake

his pet squirrel was eating pushy
the damn gland on that mammal
enamel


----------



## Surreal Snake

he was ready to quit
fuck it
give give give
he don't give a shit


----------



## Surreal Snake

the bat flew it had no eyes
taken by his tribe
he did not care he was everywhere
with sonar for eyes he flew the nights sky
he died


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sea Slugs

we will suffer freedom with stones and chains
the government reigns
the sheep did not make a peep
more control for their narcissist gold
that one blew a hole through his soul
he got caught awwww fuck
freedom of speech you beast


----------



## Surreal Snake

Te

it was introverted feeling
fucking fe golly gee
suck
ti hid deep inside
*love me two time
who cares he was not in need
beep

*Jim Morrison


----------



## Surreal Snake

the ghost in the corner eating toast
he lived on it the stupid shit
he was dead


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hourglass

her sandcastles blew away in the wind
in honor of her horror he dissolved her muse
he protected her with spell
werewolves threw their gargoyles at the night
vampire dolphins dived from the sky
their eyes with blood inside
the stars gleaming metal smiles for miles
king kong sat on his throne
he was watching with binoculars


----------



## Surreal Snake

wizards loved their witches
the stone crystal glowed it had a soul
the snake slithered


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dear God

hast thou been true
where are you
this god of thunder and wonder
he spoke in the bible his destruction omniscient
the wind was kissing


----------



## Surreal Snake

he destroyed him by the river
the unicorn laid dying
crying
the angels in the sky wailed
they had lost their tails
his silver horn withered


----------



## Surreal Snake

VD

the bumble bee had vd
he could not pee
a drop fell down occasionally without sound
the holy raindrop
the cardassian grabbed him from the sky
bumble bee pie..


----------



## Surreal Snake

he confessed to nothing because nothing was there
he made his own fables
i tot i taw a puddy tat!


----------



## Surreal Snake

OkStupid

the dating sites were in drag
peter and paul became mary and jane
that was ok the unique did play
this one sexy chick her name was rick
oops


----------



## Surreal Snake

i wanted to ruffle her feathers
to get them wetter
eye spy my little eye an oyster
i swallowed her down whole
i drank her soul


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

twas taken so serious
captain crunch..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Slut sonneT

slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut
slut


----------



## Surreal Snake

Naranjo


he sits at his nonagon table
creating fables within the twins
his shadow handed him their cape
he swallows the muse she came back up
an ancient system he did replace
he used his face..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystals Cave

he stretched her wings
he opened the crystals to her cave
the whisper within
the gargoyle flew the nights sky with lover beside
his talons sunk deep into her meat
her marshmallow pudding bubbled
it boiled with his oils
ecstasy muses spilled their silver
orgasms raped their twins
he was flush inside his bride


----------



## Surreal Snake

iPhone

did it tell you that it loved you
did you hold her hand when shaking
did it scratch your back
did she cream her jeans
did her muses run from electricity
did the bitch believe


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wanton Bones

the serial killer kept her wanton bones
bleached ones had a new home
she laid still waiting for his touch
there was nothing else
he watched her watch her crystal ball
he was planning on her
he would confront her with flowers
then trunk her
she cried inside the cave
rage..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kurt Vonnegut

mini me ate kraft dinner
breakfast of champions
thanks kurt


----------



## Surreal Snake

Carl Jung

vienna was pretty in the spring
she took it the wrong way he was nervous
he wanted friend
he pushed her away some say
the new day was gloomy
the world sang the same song
be gone, he thought
a joke or two would always do


----------



## Surreal Snake

Conceive

the universe used its forces
the wind its twins twas the beginning
the breeze was finally bleeding
i watched him go down on his knees
he believed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Druid High Priestess

she was a high priestess
pure sex
her pushy always wet before sunset
he enters her crystals her spasms complete
she shook she quivered she delivered chirp
deep he dived into the great metaphor
his talons spiraled into her keep
she squeaked


----------



## Surreal Snake

his pain monumental
stronger than knowledge
it did not defeat


----------



## Surreal Snake

Organic Chicken

the rational of the chicken
there will not be emotion
the chicken sat on the ocean
the oven on 325
she was horny bald and foamy
got a match
fuck off


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spiders from Space

he spun in space for thirteen years
he could not even burn rubber
bummer

he had no drugs he had no love
only another experiment
his pet spider


----------



## Enfpleasantly

"Distraction" 

Fuck you glitter and glare
You dance in my face 
I glance your way
But flicker away
Is the game you play
You forgot my ways
Eyes shifting
Drift and sway
All around 
Darts slung about
I will see another sparkle somewhere
Fuck you glitter and glare


----------



## Surreal Snake

Raindrop

the raindrop had slut tendencies
he pondered his existence
he licked with clit
he looked up the raindrop knocked him out
he came too with muse


----------



## Surreal Snake

9 to 5

they did not give a fuck what you thought
if they did not do the job
they got rain dropped
opinion was irrelevant you got replaced
they kneel outside with staring eyes
for that job inside
hide
they filled their reality with electric muses
he wrote chewing on a werewolf bone


----------



## Surreal Snake

he melted plastic baby heads for pleasure
they were dead
their eyes did not bleed seeds
there was nothing there


----------



## Surreal Snake

Seven Silver Sons of Satan

seven silver sons of satan
there were seven
he heard the call with trumpet and soil
he got her shawl
he placed it around the wind
come,let the journey begin


----------



## Surreal Snake

twas her raindrop that sought
a purple microdot
an acid queen at the age of thirties
mushrooms and hash washed down with jack
wanna smash


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stalker No.09

the bitch made him change his digits
a snoring bore who gobbled with glory
it was mainly about the meat


----------



## heterogeneous

Every once in a while
I try to write smoothly
But I am no poet. 

Every time I see a mirror
I try to be beautiful
But I am no model. 

Every so often 
I try to paint
But I am no artist. 

Every now and then
I try to be someone different
But I am no actress.

Every single day
I try to lose who I am
And that is when I find myself.


----------



## Valiums

_The Stars said_

The Moon would rise
and arrange shadows in its light,
lay down darkness on our eyes
and watch us through the night.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Flightless thoughts learn to fly
Come through my heart, to my mind
And escape from my eyes

Carrying me 
The Mother of more 
As she lets her hope soar
Through the crust and through the core
A calming settle

But wild tides rip it away
Pull apart the grip of day
Careless heart learn to stay 
And escape through your gaze


----------



## Dalien

Just One Letter
by Dale
1 Feb 2013

Wish it were so simple
Explains where of the what
To begin with end
Lost
Last heard four letters
Then a string so long
Calling gather about to go there
One
Now true to three letters
What explains the where
To end with the begin of
Alone
Wasn’t that the true complete
Of lost to one
From start to start 
In there is heart
That I carried through each start
The finish is when dead
Who knows some may carry I after that
I is the one letter
But where is the between one and dead


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dracula

dracua unfolded out of her drapes
he dropped to the floor
he watched the lovers sleep
he fled


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enneagram Type.3 sonneT

the three always believed
they would be rich before thirty
he ate their curds and whey
just another day
but this girl made him feel different
he truly cared maybe love there
at work he moved ahead he crushed the other 3
fuck him i put him on his knees
he should of fought better
wetter
this woman he could not get out of his heart
she ruled his stars
she made him conceive
believe..


----------



## Surreal Snake

the ghost ran scared holding his soul
the coals from its glow would of burnt his hand if man
he dropped by mistake and fled
captain kirk picked up and split in the sky
he had eye


----------



## Surreal Snake

one day they would rule their poetry sky
they will find their feathers together
wetter


----------



## Surreal Snake

Honey I'm Home

he loved to bite
the blood squeezed between his fangs
multiple orgasms were in store
the vertical cut he sucked
he looked up with blood in his eyes
and smiled


----------



## Surreal Snake

The sonneT Twin

the twin vampires attacked one another
they were lover
he entered her deep she screamed
he creamed
blood sperm flooded her cave
their muses were praying


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Darkness Within

he was not allowed to explore his soul
on your knees you beast
his child's eyes divided
they rolled his marbles away to this day
but the darkness came all the same
he let loose with muse
she came to him and whispered within
wearing her blackened halo
she put her crystals with twin
begin..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Daruma doll

the legend sat with one eye
waiting for the sky
one was divided with two sides
he waited for his bride to add the other eye
they collided


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Agnostic Sky

they refused to make a decision
it was safe
some were humble in the jungle
the agnostic sky was divided
choose a side
they thought that we needed to exist
they could not comprehend the end
without humanity
it was narcissism it was patterns
the decision within


----------



## Surreal Snake

She Boom Boom Longtime sonneT

she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime
she boom boom longtime


----------



## Surreal Snake

his fondled her feathers
her wings shook the more the better
his hand over her mouth she tried to scream but nothing came out
her feathers getting wetter with leather
her raindrop clit tried to stop the rainbows from cumming
she squirted over and over
her multiple orgasms went on forever
he pet her


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enneagram Type.6 sonnneT(Forromethea)

her jewels were true
there was nothing divided
she was complete a mighty feat
this type number 6 was everyone's wish
her crystal eye opened the wizards sky
alive she cried with frozen pearls inside
her wisdom was 6 visions
the trippplets bowed down in time
this queen wore her crowns
line ten was her friend
good karma did slide within her tides
this raging lover did discover
twas covered with muse
zeus..


----------



## Surreal Snake

i've never had sex with the sky
ask me anything
the angels fell with wings folded
they were sleeping
seeking
dolphins dived from the sky to save them


----------



## heterogeneous

They keep us inside
Crying, alone
Blank pieces of paper
Scattered, white
We stare and blink
Squirm, sob
Essays


----------



## Surreal Snake

Woof Woof

he bent her over the four leaf clover
woof woof said rover
i'm cumming she creamed
wet jeans


----------



## Surreal Snake

Turkey

i has avocado
i spread her wings on the dark rye sky
she wiggled when i committed
the lettuce was there taking her glare
the tomato stayed neutral
she was having a bad day
the mustard did glide with muse inside
i took a bite
tight..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gabriel Whirling

he liked to sky vomit his food
he never saw the exorcist
the cyst blinded him from muse
he left puking
but he dreamed he shook he looked
he tried to find his muse
he had nothing to prove
kaleidoscope gabe one day..


----------



## Surreal Snake

they were a tribe of two
they needed no truth
twas a fallacy for the need to see
just be


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wonka Bar

willy wonka broke the chocolates cherry
he dived into her fly
her wings were buzzing in the seas
caramel squirted out she shouted
willy wonka you are the one


----------



## waterviolet

Sounds like wee willy wonka needs to brush his teeth
A few times a day, morning, night and between meals
Good hygene is a priceless quality most would say
T'was likely his smile she gave such sweet gift

Ok, that and his unusual sense of humor


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Akashic Records

the word was banned it was revolution
it contained all written knowledge
it was college
the unknown flew home a parallel universe
a new home
the wizard waved his magic wand
king kong


----------



## Surreal Snake

Words

they were in their heads
words


----------



## VereCreperum

Bone and steel
They clash and meet
Sinew and blood
Cuts smooth and neat
Tattered and torn
As it lay dead
A new sin is born
The nightmare is fed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crisscross

the amber drop crisscrossed in the rain
the ant looked up
his last glance by chance
encased in eternal raindrop


----------



## Surreal Snake

he took her raindrop deep inside
it glided it fell so well
she was trapped peeling layers 
she smiled


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Iron Curtain

it was a wet dream that went for miles
marx laid dead in london
entombed in truth
shaking his head glad he was dead
stalin twisted his words around
hes underground too
boo hoo


----------



## Surreal Snake

he took dictatorship in college
it was all he could do
how about you


----------



## Surreal Snake

snakes were fornicating
they coiled they soiled he oiled
the big male dived deep inside
his bride


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Visigoth Moth

the visigoth moth stayed inside
the romans stared at the horde 
one hundred thousand men
the legionaries stayed brave
their discipline unrivaled
the huns let the rottweilers go
thousands ran at guido
they held their ground the gods were around
then not one sound
as valkyries looked down


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

it was taken personal
commercial..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enneagram Type.8 sonneT

power ruled her hours
everyone respected her
she reflected the proper correction
she played in her sandbox
alone
they always thought it was about the power
for type number 8
that was fallacy
she believed in her own stars
they shook their tails out came her holy grail
do not muck with her though
she could be ben hur
this one directed
their dragons..


----------



## Surreal Snake

7000 Spiders

it was seven thousand seconds of sex
he hung his cock in her picture frame
she liked the wood
he claimed ownership from her black widow
the papers were complete
they rolled in the web all night long
until dawn
the spider divided her insides
she shook she shivered she quivered
his silver silk delivered
caught in their web
they fed..


----------



## Surreal Snake

the kundalini come
she was for everyone
she grabbed his throat and choked
his cock did wood driven deep down she lost her sounds
i bent her over the hours and drained my flower
i devoured and soured her muse within
swallow you black widow


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gabriel Rising

the kundalini attacked the cat
she was jealous
gabriel held his own his wings his stones
he fought the death moth inside
she rolled his eyes he screamed she was queen
she tried to turn his will
he survived but some died
gabriel rising the kundalini within
cats eye


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Hearse

the serial killer drove around in his hearse
it was cursed
he looked for them he had no friends
his insides soured with the dead
he drove with her nose on mirror
she took a whiff the stupid shit
it swung for no one but him
there a woman he would trim her
he would cut out her eyes and glue them to the sky
she would look down and sing him songs
this fuck was gone
move along..


----------



## unINFalliPle

Numb
Gut wrenching emptiness
Heavy eyes and clenched head
Cut out empty dark square
In place of heart
Shadows of 
Sad men
Failed desires
Not a care for one
Or the other
Me, you, who?
Shadows
Wrong happenings
Repeated stories
Today is yesterday
Is past
Is gone
No future
In this present state
Of numb


----------



## VereCreperum

Drunk, so what
It's nothing new
High, my name is
D The Fool
Crossed the line
So fucking what
You care why?
Yeah, I am a slut
Take this bottle
I dare you to
You'll get throttled
Nice is through
I have a problem
And I don't care
Yeah I fucked her
Fair is fair
Slut


----------



## Valiums

_Gooooood Mooooooraaaaaals_

It is good to be kind to everyone you can,
to never leave behind a struggling man.
To take a thick line with a burning brand,
to smash into the mind and still the hand.
It is good to be kind to everyone you can,
the frail and weak, the hopeless and damned.


----------



## Up and Away

The store opens at 1pm
After church and brunch
Whip, rope, gag
Tied, bent, screaming
7 times


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Sickening the thickening
The lump in my throat
The tight in my chest
At the end of my rope
Can you not see the shit you bleed? 
What a fool
A fool with a dirty deed
but higher hopes can be held
Alone in a mind
While all hope fell
What good is the goodness 
If no one can see? 
For the blind by choice
Sight will never be


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Hello happy camper, it's a pleasure to meet you
I've noticed the truth is more true 
When it's had a chance to grow
Let me tell you about the all I know

So there I go again 
Stop me while I'm ahead 

All that glitters isn't gold, you see
So hear what I have to say and be
Still for a while, or I'll lose my way
Can you tell I like to shine anyway? 

I like to shine anyway

Carefully stepping forward onto the porch
Can I sit awhile, happy camper?
My spirit is a flame topped torch
And yours I will not damper

So there I go again

Happy go lucky, lucky ducky
Twinkle little stars and counting cars
Dandelion wishes and Eskimo kisses
Fascinated by what you are

Funny you should learn,
Yes, from the dark light is born 
And disappears as the Earth turns
No worries, it returns every morn
It returns every morn

Yes, from the dark light is born


----------



## Surreal Snake

he had two left hands
the right he created himself
the doubt within the doubt his twin
shame reigned on his Rage
they told him about tradition
they said it was truth
they said it was zeus
fucking goofs


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sparkle

golly gee it was me
it was my blood the vertical cuts of love
multiple orgasms did spasm from slice
it was my life


----------



## Surreal Snake

they took his soul and folded
lifeless eyes ruled his skies
wanna die


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rage

the rage was never saved
they put it aside they wanted his hyde
his will had always survived
the kundalini inside
he cut god out of him
he removed his eyes
they took his marbles away
lets play


----------



## Surreal Snake

She Boom Boom Longtime Joe

love squished around in the rubber
mixed with muses and suds
up and down he pounded
her pushy so right
the darkness so tight he drove his roast within
got a cigarette


----------



## Surreal Snake

Father Fuck My Eyes sonneT

father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes
father fuck my eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

they were children
their crystals were pure they endured
love was inside it filled their tides
father twisted their spirals
father ripped off his tortoise shell
they tried to remove muse
some did die with lifeless eyes
they removed their sunrise
others survived to show and tell
their smell
they cried


----------



## Surreal Snake

Do it

he let his hair grow long
samson sang songs
it was gory
he was dead inside
he was wild


----------



## Surreal Snake

they drove the demon deep down with legion
he was bleedin
i get on my knees to conceive
i opened my eye to the sky above
the universe had cursed him
there was no love


----------



## Surreal Snake

An Open Letter To God

twas put inside their tides
they wanted to believe
they got on their knees to speak to thee
he prayed with tiny hands in place
twas for his grace
this beauty this truth this blog
he did not know he did not glow
god above show your love
he cut..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Zippo

nothing was certain except love
it not not matter where it came from
we all had different suns
he was in solitary confinement
with gun


----------



## Surreal Snake

Period.

she bled all over him
he took her blood as love
she shared herself completely
he prayed


----------



## Evasive8991

_*The Key To My Survival*_

I'm Tranquil, thankful of the vortex of my frontal cortex. I see without see and darkness is as clear as day. I pray to be a stronger man and understand my purpose in life, a constant strife to do whats right in my heart. The flame inside seperates me from others and we steadily grow apart. What is it to be human? The condition of being mortal and sharing it universally. Unearthly conduct is the product of strong luck in all endeavors. Wherever you are, theres someone who wants the same and they are not so far away. Steadfast on the path which is your own guided by your will, the thrill of the hunt to be the person you always knew you would be.


----------



## Surreal Snake

she screamed for eight
months straight
the perfect arrow with marrow
he drove it in


----------



## Surreal Snake

Boom Boom

his eyes pushed out by tears
he could not contain their tides
he felt the pressure get wetter and wetter
they rolled away on this day
his erection went down looking around
pieces of eight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wim Hof

he was dutch he was tough
his muse had girth
he ran marathons in the polar circle
he had no shoes only hooves
he was submerged in ice for life
the tough survive..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tummo

the word was banned
he meditated the disciplined always win
his silver bells rang
ding dong ding dong ding dong
he found his muse she grooved
this witch was a dear friend
she gave head


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Death of Irony

irony died with no eyes
it could not fly it could not die
irony was the virgin inside
they were not allowed to use the word
it was abstract haven't you heard
irony burped


----------



## Surreal Snake

Honey Hive

he stole the honey from her hive
he went in with wraith
his palm did suck this clusterfuck
honey sometime it dripped from her vine
her tentacles never swallowed
i kissed her on the beak
this dove did spread on his head
the wraith did take for goodness sake
the honey from her hive


----------



## Surreal Snake

her perfume all over him
layers upon layers of sweet sweet sex
blood there too from her muse
he breathed in deep he made her squeak
she made him complete
she was his eyes
speak


----------



## Surreal Snake

Extra Virgin Olive Oil

he oiled his soul with olive oil
the bitch had plenty of lube
he stuck her back inside with olive oil eyes
she blinked once she blinked twice she blinked thrice
life..


----------



## Surreal Snake

the diamond fell from the sun
she spun she spiraled she twirled 
everyone looked up their hardness within
a golden eagle soared with scar
the diamond broke her neck
awww heck


----------



## Surreal Snake

Steroid Saturday

he was buffed
his muscles stuck out they shouted
he picked up a chick
they started to make out
she shouted
where is your dick
his balls the size of raisins
awww shit


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enneagram Type.1 sonneT

the 1 reflected on his direction
no need for correction
they were wrong with their songs
they were open minded too they saw the zeus within
he watched her watch her crystal ball
there was only error
he studied he bloodied sometime
his words quite grammatical
his spelling very practical
his 9 wing sometimes did sing
he could not make up his mind
sometimes he wished for type 2
but alone the 1 roamed
searching for his home..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Stars

the stars created their own hours
they sat up high upon the sky
their layers looked at licorice
that one over there he stares with crystal fingers
his tail long rotted away
his son the beautiful one kneels to no one
his sister the twister prefers to count alone
there was only glory


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Stars Part.00089

the stars never cut their hair
it reigned down with shine
spider web silk was their ilk
they shook their heads upon the dead
there was only time


----------



## Surreal Snake

he used her truth as fallacy
he used for sex he let her pet
the sunshine never had time for his crimes
it saw what he was trying to prove
this pathetic child gone wild
he hated women that purple condition
mother ruined him he took it out on twin
karma did come with her gun everyone
we knew what he was she saw his hours
the dead flower


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enneagram Type.2 sonneT

she was a 2
can i help you
she shined her wings on everyone
at least she tried too
type 3 was her wing it had need
she always drew attention
deflection
if she kept being nice it would become vice
there was only one life
she got a job as a therapist
finally conquest
her heart was in the right place
with face
she found her truth within how about you..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gemini Rising

she could be a little obsessional
directional
she worried about him her twin
but her spiders web had already caught him
they rolled within
he knew who his friends were


----------



## Surreal Snake

Enneagram Type.9 sonneT

i have time he said
i will make a decision later
there was only the beginning
twins
its like he had two people inside
his 8 wing did sing
he liked this woman she was a 1 everyone
he wished his wing would sing
inclusion
he was a good person he liked all
he wrapped his cape around him
he looked at the stars their hours
he knew they were within
division..


----------



## Surreal Snake

he knew everything the leech did sing
he wiggled past her hourglass
he knew the past
he knew the present
he knew the future
what a creature with curious features
he had a nose that grew
eyes that knew
there was only his truth
he thought zeus
what a condition
the cretin within


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rasputin

the oracle came nine times
he would get what he wanted
he thought royalty
the czar knew the stars when he saw them
he fucked his wife he spilled his spice
this was life
they shot they poisoned he had ointment
it took him days to die he never cried
he had eye..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Copy

they all had the answers this was the internet
opinion was their condition
there was no superstition
they did not look to others as mother
the narcissism within


----------



## Surreal Snake

the angel wore her concrete boots
she could not stay on the ground
there were muse around
she picked up her lute and slayed
they preyed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

she got pissed about a poem
he slurred..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Wha

he wore a werewolf rubber
he did not push himself on the princess
she was very sensitive he understood her moods
there were others


----------



## Surreal Snake

Absolute Zero

it was absolute zero outside
-273 C
i stepped out and took my second step
he froze
iRobot


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Trade away conviction
Creativity becomes endless
Sadness and pain in motion
She makes

A whirlwind of colors, brushes, words, songs
No surface goes untouched
No food required
Sleep is forced
Thundering through 
The path is lost

Dust settles 

Trade away creativity 
Conviction sets in 
A passion filled soul
As deep as the ocean
She waits


----------



## Surreal Snake

they used she continued the tradition
it was submission
his crystal eye never cracked
eye spy my little eye
a dolphin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Four Letters

she wrote four letters to a funeral
the label had become fable
he cleared his sonneT within
unknown..


----------



## Surreal Snake

with metal ballet shoes she grooved
strong brilliant and kind she was immortal
their love did join did travel through portal
cyclops was there staring
dolphins dived from the sky
twas love


----------



## Surreal Snake

DNA

the dna strand hung from the sky
attached to a star
creatures walked down its ladder
then there was us


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

thanks was useless
toothless..


----------



## Surreal Snake

it was all so fucking politically correct
the government lied putting it aside
left and right did fight
big brother got a kick out of it
you stupid shit
ban my eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dolphin

he dolphined her eyes
we watched her jump over the crescent mOOn
it was high noon we could barely see but we were free
deep into the chocolate the dolphins dived
the porpoise had love inside
the trippplets by mothers side
the twins jumped in and started to swim
we go dolphin there


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Reptilian sonneT

the reptile sat at the outdoor cafe
her legs were crossed she was boss
she sat observing her prey
the occasional smile would be on her fangs
her talons dug into her skin when no one was looking
she wanted him
her teardrop eyes saw no skies
felt no pain
her trippple tongues stuck out to catch a random raindrop
she made sure no one saw
her instincts heightened
blood she did smell she shook with spell
wet between her legs she would make sure he begged
there he goes she follows a smile did replace her reptilian face


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Yuppie

he walked king kong on a leash
the beast transfixed bananas his bitch
he fed him till drugged
king kong taken out of his natural habitat
the yuppie did win
the yuppie was depressed
there was nothing left to buy only the sky
he did not care he never looked at it
kong kong and him got home
toys were everywhere half he never used
it was all for the image his ego the biggest
he paid no attention to his wife and kids
king kong smashed his gong
the yuppie looked up and got crushed
awww chucks
king kong banged his chest
his wife got wet..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Ego

their ego was on remote control
most sucked on its stone but nothing came out
they wanted attention and praise
they stayed in its grave
fucking slaves..


----------



## Surreal Snake

they found the ghost dead
floating underwater
a bullet through his head
he floated for no one
only the few see you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Demon Hole

the demon drank down her soul
the roasted raindrop did glow
he burped up purple
death came from inside
he hid his horizontal crucifix
jesus was there getting his share
the demon dug it


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

happiness had finally cum
i got my gun..


----------



## Surreal Snake

he lived off scraps of reptile flesh
his spells cut in half
look up high starship in the sky
finally he cried


----------



## Surreal Snake

Werewolf

they hunted each other under the cover of night
the werewolf thought he had advantage
the full mOOn glowed it showed its soul
the werewolf had night vision
twas his condition

the man had a plan
he knew the beast was more complete
he saw the stars for what they truly were
they had power
his advantage was his mind

they both crept under a blood wet sunset
the man did set his trap
the lamb laid down on this night
terrified he smelled its might
the werewolf smelled the trap

he walked past the lamb smelling with gland
the trap was set the beast carried up into the tree with net
the wolf did cry out he shouted he knew it was his end
the man showed himself the beast let out with yelp
he boiled him in cauldron upon the soil with extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Valiums

A HAIfuckingKU

片手から
バルーンさんは
空へ行く。


Katate kara
_ka-ta-te-ka-ra_
Baruun-san wa
_ba-ru-u-n-sa-n-wa_
sora e iku.
_so-ra-e-i-ku_.


*BASED ON ACTUAL EVENTS.*


----------



## Dalien

Choir
by Dale
7 Feb 2013

We are all hungry...
animal
catch that wild 
mare leaping in mid-air
Ohhh can't you hear
the wind—listen rustles
as if mighty thunder feathers
the silence waking its self
singing the eyes of a peacock
as the raven wraps its wing
around the lady in grey as her
stone sings sculptor
by her hands
She welcomes her song
In-spired


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gemini mOOn

she was the sky
she was the mOOn
she was my gemini
she broke free from her crystal spleen

i caught her tail and refused to let go
i did collide with her insides
i wanted her to empty her silk
i wanted this flood of tides

my love my love my love
there was no one but you tis true
twas a sparkly stream of gemini dreams
my queen

her frozen pearl did unfurl
her thaw did spray
her chromosome did arrive
her spiders web where i dive

trapped inside her honey hive
i was alive alive alive
my beeswax candle buzzed
twas love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Loaded Glock

i am a giant bird in the desert
lost and alone
sitting i wait for nothing as nothing is there
i can only believe in myself
this god above this god i once loved
he turns into the sky with crescent eye
the universe is within my curse
this blackened blister of self
my black mamba let out
this kunadlini within this divinity inside precious
my twin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crescent Slice 

i am full like the moon once a month
the moon is a nihilist sacrificing all born under her
i know about her though she is old,she has lost her hair
her spiders silk twas fair
i drag the moon slowly across the floor,strangling her
she rapes me on our day angry in our power
she rewards me by letting us write this poem,i submit unconditionally
our demons screaming alone
the moon is faraway from the other planets,they have rejected her
if you put a body on the moon she would be a skeleton,dead but bright
the moon devours me all day i am her meal
keep shining on me moon


----------



## Surreal Snake

it was inspired by you written by truth
to the gods above i spray her love
inside a crack within her honey cave i fed
she wasted me with taste
my happy grave


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stitch

how can i repair my nightmare
i will stitch it up with my bones
or maybe my crooked scars
to the sounds of my screams in my daymare dreams
my long hair stares down
a slave to my cancer sticks
they wiggle in my wind
trippplets upon trippplets stitch up the sky
i sense blind bats coming towards my eye

multiple orgasms pick up needle and thread
syringes and harpoons cough at high noon
maybe a gemini tune or two will do
surreal sluts devour their own entrails shallow and pale
marbles roll with their souls on the outside
screaming always screaming
they roam with no home no dome no sunshine no hope
i die one trillion times inside my stitches
i am wounded within the rooms of self


----------



## heterogeneous

@Surreal Snake writes poetry 
Like a sir
But it should be published
Because then people would read it
And the world would be 
Cooler


----------



## Surreal Snake

Neotantra

she sprayed her perfume upon him
they absorbed into his layers
he melted her porcelain petals
he tarnished her tea pot with crystal raindrop
these lovers locked leaves
division had become inclusion
these twins seep into one


----------



## Promethea

he gazes into her abysses
once more exploring blind, grasping for a light
he sings to calm himself, his thoughts unsteady; swerving
a child, scared in the dark, wondering if she will strike

bearing a record of more hits than misses
he gazes into her abysses, ever the neophyte
while imagining an audience looking on, protectively observing
she watches from every angle, a trickster, taking delight

bottomless ignorance, his fear tells him she's malicious
lost in delusion, he grasps to prove that he's right
he gazed into her abysses, a novice undeserving
his sanity slips, he shadow boxes, its himself that he will fight

he wins and he loses, this posturing narcissus
conquering the only one he knows how, with all his weak might
she illuminates herself to him now, unmerciful and urging
his eyes glaze while he gazes, now into the light


----------



## Surreal Snake

Always

i have always been dead this is intermission
stars sit in the ocean their blackness complete
our condition is death
existence has always been a lie
there is no sky there is nothing
one nanosecond of pain
forever remembered
life..


----------



## Surreal Snake

a new version of life is ready to be downloaded
do you wish to give your life to this computer
yes or no


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bada Bing

tony soprano looks up at the stars
he pulls the trigger
death becomes life


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lost

lost was the cost of thought
we drove our graves deeper
they called us the seekers
death had found its raindrop


----------



## Surreal Snake

the kid flipped his lid he pulled out a gun and shot everyone
he looked at the sun
your next


----------



## Surreal Snake

No Shit

one thousand pages of graves
the dead remembered no one
there was no sun
there was no mOOn
coming soon to a theater near you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Beef Jerky

she jerked him off till he coughed
that finger up the ass felt like glass
his moonbeam sprayed her pearl necklace swayed
wanna taste


----------



## cityofcircuits

And soon these bare walls
will flourish and bloom

Magnolias

Summer waves
Sweet and tender

Won't you stay?

Love


----------



## Surreal Snake

drip down death came all around with teardrop
down drifted death on his left with raindrop
to the right of death came might
his liver stared with marrow a silver arrow
king kong heard deaths song
y'all


----------



## Surreal Snake

come right in troll that twit
spray your sperm to paper
the poems dripped dripped dripped
awww shit


----------



## Dalien

Ghostly Dreams
by Dale
19 Feb 2013

Ghost whispers cry
Upon a stone
Under gossamer chest
Trailing their lone

Penning arms die
Upon a hold
Under dressed request
Slipping through cold

Ghost whispers sigh
Upon a moan
Under dreams’ bequest
Holding their own

Ghost whispers cry a restless chest


----------



## Surreal Snake

they wanted the answers
they wanted them yesterday
the hive was alive with eye
their spirals laid dormant drones in the honey cave
stuck there half dead covered in beeswax
not too many got the honey


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gabriel Vertical

he made cute little roars
gabriel dreamed his soul pristine
the kitty dreamed of two legs
walking upon the vertical
he wanted to make me coffee in the morning
to walk me on my leash
gabe found peace


----------



## Surreal Snake

A sonneT of Sex

her wetness usually creamy
her pristine petals flapped as hummingbirds
they needed no words
i smelled her condition i shook with vision
her spells absorbed into my moth
my muse there getting her share
my angelic lucid pearl
the mist rose from her perfect meadows
i got on my knees to conceive her honeybee
i thanked the universe my curse slowly slipping away
the warm wind blew towards her tulip tips
our breeze conceived from the beginning
line 13 brought us together
her sunset feathers my dream


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crystal Sweat

she leaned into me and absorbed my spiral
i usually went for a ride alone but her mist did brush my bliss
she was the coating on my crayon
this wonderful lover created a new color
we drove down deep into my keep
at first there was terror there she was scared
we blew past truth we stopped at the crystals roots
we dug deep within the crystals sweat
our sunset


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shiver

she had her first ectoplasm orgasm
liquid lust spiraled around her feathers
she got wetter and wetter
eternity was there with a kiss
our tongues tied into this lovers thigh
we licked her until she shook
we shivered inside her crystal
then disappeared


----------



## Surreal Snake

Universe sonneT

ancient dinosaur bones shone
they spun the emerald apocalypse
they took no turns they floated in peace
divided they arrived together
ancient beasts who were now complete
they had found their answers in darkness they seeked
they floated past the ancient ones
their masks divided the nights sky
stars shined alive within diamond time
the clock committed suicide long ago
humanity watched it daily with octopus eyes
one day to float in the eternal moat
time glowed folded within itself
our tentacles one day would reach


----------



## Surreal Snake

Miss You

i miss your sunset eyes
your purple truth
i steal an angel from heaven
i show her what perfection is
i show her a picture of you
the angel growls


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bummer

i drag the angel behind my chariot
the gryphons growl
their blackened coal eyes show their red souls
they glow they glow their blood drips down
through purple teardrops
the angel screams bouncing off the clouds
her cape torn off her souls splintered
i stop the chariot
i take the pathetic creature and boil her in flaming oil
she refused to give me her ancient robe
it contained the sun..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Night Moves sonneT

the night absorbed into blackness
it had much grace to lose
the gods did play with blackened bells
they rung their spells
the night shivered then withered becoming taste
it licked with tongues becoming one
a monster grave with maze
it amalgamated into the eternal waste which was space
a junkyard of bones and silver stones
all things flied nothing was alive
but the stars still rhymed and shined
eternal death will brush you all
the final call the final shell the final diamond hall
there was room for all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Aphrodite Died

aphrodite died they buried her in a giant oyster
the frozen pearl still inside
her children were there
the gods gathered all around
they sang her love songs
her pet gryphon wailing from grief
this pain must be released
the sky cried throughout the day and night
she could not be consoled
some say she lost her souls


----------



## Surreal Snake

Poetry Teardrop

her teardrop stained the poetry book
it sunk through the poems they screamed
the drop collected their souls
swollen with muses it did not know what to do
so it continued to fall landing on the ground
bukowski came by drunk as a skunk
he fell upon immortal soil his tongues hanging out
he licked it up
he got up with a shout
he picked up paper and pencil
the poems flew out


----------



## Surreal Snake

Frozen Spiders Web

the praying mantis did not pray
he saw no god only the devil
caught in the frozen spiders web death might become life
he stayed still in the frozen silk
he knew if he wiggled he would only become more entwined in the spiders rhyme
he waited for the eight legged apocalypse
the spider arrived ahoy eight eyes of surreal death
the spider overconfident this was his lair
he rushed at the mantis he should of flanked
the mantis had no need for prayer
he picked him up and ate him
he would die with a full belly in the frozen sunshine
the spider did kill him after all
he stared until the bird came
there was no pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

No Shit Part.Raindrop

he was there to entertain their pain
explain
they sat bored the hours ticking away
life did slay the 21st century way
technology brought the electric muses
they sprayed their electric juices
some had lives with perfect eyes
they saw the sunrise as alive
others watched the keyboards teeth rot
linguistic polyglot psychosis
their capes done in by fate
guinness for all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Rhino sonneT

the black rhino stared
he had no fear no enemies near
plus nothing could bring him down
but there were men walking around
he heard strange sounds behind the termite mound
the clouds were on the ground swirling around
what should he do
who should he slew
the men pointed their weapons at him
the first one went in between his skin
he went down on one knee he was bleeding
he did not understand life was grand
he was the man
he laid down and looked at the sky and died


----------



## Surreal Snake

Green Mamba Kundalini sonneT

the green mamba slithered there were blisters between his scales
his holy grail buried deep within his tail
he blinked at the sun and loaded his guns
the poison was part juice part apocalypse
down below the bully warthog did show
he crushed his sisters sons he was the one
the mamba stared a branch beware
nine foot long was toxin there
he saw the hog as competition
there must be division
he spun around the sun to become the one
he made not a sound
the bully looked around wearing his crown
the snake did bite there was no fight his light leaking away


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Mad Ego

they had mad ego skills
they tried to fill your cup
the sonnets of slut
they kept saying how great they were
haven't you heard
no production only mutton
mother treated them like baby jesus
some believed it
it was very boring plenty of snoring
mediocre minds never mine the sky
gluttons of ego they lived on their knees
within this disease


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Bionic Handjob

she jerked him off the skin came off
just before he came she pulled it out
right to the root
oops


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rainbow Tree

eucalyptus trees found in maui rainforests
they scratch the rainbows above
colors spill down in waterfalls
silver blue and gold explode very bold
yellow unfolds within its souls
bugs sit stunned watching it glow
the tree nods red with its head
its salvation deep within its roots
it wears its colored crown


----------



## camus11

*Into The Night (Sweet Mother Goddess)*

Into the night
Into the flaming maw of darkness
Into the night
There are many 
Friends who do not see
That the eagle can fly free
Shaman's desperate destiny
Into the night
Into the gate of the moon
Traveling on a sunbeam
Over your head the sunset star
Dying gently like a dream
Into the gate of the moon
Her smile tears into his eyes
Quality is his best disguise
She turns to him in swift surprise
I watch the revelry arise
Into the night
I will follow you 
Hand in hand
Within the walls
Of your demand
You call to me
I turn to go
In front of me
You turn to stone
The Phoenix lies
In tears alone
He soars above
Without a home
Come, come, come to me
Mother Goddess won't you set me free
Take me fiercely on your shining hour
Love me deeply with your dancing power
Into the night
Into the night of your carnal delight
Into the night of your sensual high
Into the night my love
Into the night my sweet sweet love
Into the night in your beautiful arms
Into the night
Into the night
Into the night
Into the night
Into the night
Into the night my sweet Mother Goddess
Into the night my sweet sweet Goddess
My Mother Goddess
Mother Goddess
Mother Goddess
Oh my Mother Goddess
Draw down the Moon
Draw down the Moon
Bathe me in Her light 
O Moon Goddess will you hold me tight
Oh my Goddess, will you hold me tight
Hold me tight, bathe me in light 
Hold me tight
Hold me tight
Hold me tight
Hold me tight
Hold me tight
Oh my love will you hold me tight
Sweet Mother Goddess, hold me tight
Burn my past away
Your love is forever today
The future is whenever
You want it to be
Whatever you want it
To be


----------



## Surreal Snake

camus11 said:


> Into the night
> Into the flaming maw of darkness
> Into the night
> There are many
> Friends who do not see
> That the eagle can fly free
> Shaman's desperate destiny
> Into the night
> Into the gate of the moon
> Traveling on a sunbeam
> Over your head the sunset star
> Dying gently like a dream
> Into the gate of the moon
> Her smile tears into his eyes
> Quality is his best disguise
> She turns to him in swift surprise
> I watch the revelry arise
> Into the night
> I will follow you
> Hand in hand
> Within the walls
> Of your demand
> You call to me
> I turn to go
> In front of me
> You turn to stone
> The Phoenix lies
> In tears alone
> He soars above
> Without a home
> Come, come, come to me
> Mother Goddess won't you set me free
> Take me fiercely on your shining hour
> Love me deeply with your dancing power
> Into the night
> Into the night of your carnal delight
> Into the night of your sensual high
> Into the night my love
> Into the night my sweet sweet love
> Into the night in your beautiful arms
> Into the night
> Into the night
> Into the night
> Into the night
> Into the night
> Into the night my sweet Mother Goddess
> Into the night my sweet sweet Goddess
> My Mother Goddess
> Mother Goddess
> Mother Goddess
> Oh my Mother Goddess
> Draw down the Moon
> Draw down the Moon
> Bathe me in Her light
> O Moon Goddess will you hold me tight
> Oh my Goddess, will you hold me tight
> Hold me tight, bathe me in light
> Hold me tight
> Hold me tight
> Hold me tight
> Hold me tight
> Hold me tight
> Oh my love will you hold me tight
> Sweet Mother Goddess, hold me tight
> Burn my past away
> Your love is forever today
> The future is whenever
> You want it to be
> Whatever you want it
> To be


Love it..


----------



## camus11

Surreal Snake said:


> Love it..


Thank you.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunshine Aphrodite

your sunshine glowed between our souls
bonding us together
your feathers tickle my muse
immortal love i bow to you
i submit to your caress your bliss your kiss
it came to slay my poisoned pain
your love does reign it parts my waves
your glorious eye i watch it sky
my love our sum is one
we become the sun the tunes from stars
there is only your silver flower
i wailed alone until your throne
consumed by my own doom
your truth released the beast did flee
on my knees i say to thee
you have made my moon complete
my sunshine aphrodite


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Where I'll Be

Coming to the part that shakes the sky
Makes the moon hide his face and the stars shy
Pulled apart coming back to collide
Sometimes it makes us feel alive
Touched by your eyes
My friend you are in good company
Seeing through the lies
The guarded wall behind the smile
Pulling you free is a scary thing
Do you trust the hands you're in?

Calm is the storm when we speak 
And here with warmth all around me
But where the rain falls is where I'll be
Yes, it's where I'll be


----------



## Laguna

l'll close the shades
to make the space calm
lay in my lap darling

I'll stroke your hair
and speak softly
as best I can

Let me comfort you
with loving words
and my touch

Comfort you to health
my love
feel safe in my arms


----------



## Surreal Snake

Age of Absurdity

they thought saved
from a being they had never heard nor seen
agreeing did not make it true
ok
whatever helped you enter the skeleton box
who was i but a gargoyle
whatever rang your destiny bell
there was no acceptance in death
the skeleton laid within the corpse
thy shallow skin would fall off soon
in this age of absurdity


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Frozen Sunshine

the leaves stopped swaying
they froze in the breeze losing their skeletons upon the ground
they sunk into the soil seeking salvation
black eyed zeus sat high upon the sky
staring
the frozen sunshine broke off falling like the immortal dead
it was in his head


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crocodile Rock

the crocodiles eyes just about water
he watched her laugh he watched her splash
he had reptilian thoughts
the walnut in his head said dead
his massive tail propelled him forward
silent and stealthy he swam towards the yuppie
this vacation was the best one
he grabbed a hold she did not have time to scream
she was in a death roll no more peaches and cream


----------



## Surreal Snake

sugar and spice and everything nice
she used a device
she held the gun to her head
she did not slice
she became ice
dead lice


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Tattoo Slew

the eternal tattoo entered her life
she tot she taw a putty tat
she had a tattoo that moved
it created its own life
it told her what to do she was no fool
it told her to take her own life
it was not nice but she got the knife and sliced
vertical cuts of love always told the truth
she cried for zeus but he was writing his own shotgun sonnet
the tattoo looked at her and said
die
she laid down and skied


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kurt's Shotgun sonneT

cobain had his spoon he had his shotgun
he sat and remembered his life
the syringe on his lap beside the heroin
it was gooey black tar the death star
he looked up at the sky there was only why
he prayed to blog not a word was heard
the 12 gauge was his salvation
the syringe had one eye he was ready to die
he loaded the weapon and pointed at his reflection
the mirror stared there were tears there
the needle was ready begin
he slammed the harpoon in
the muse did scream she would die by his side joint suicide
they pulled the trigger the needle sent the grim reaper


----------



## Susanna

Snow here
not the kind my sister would tell me about in june
in chicago
this snow is cold and wet and without doom


----------



## EbonyTigger

Like A Ghost

Like a ghost
I glide
Lonely and in pain
Through this place

Like a ghost
I lost myself
They broke me
Now I'm gone

Like a ghost
Into the place
My only escape
It's dark here

Like a ghost
They can't see me
Can't hear me cry
Don't know my pain

Like a ghost
I fade away
Into the darkness
Back into despair


----------



## Surreal Snake

Time

times explodes its hands spiral into eternity
cloaked in obscurity humanity obsesses with its reflection
one more man made abstraction to keep us away from within
time turned never inward
we wore it around our wrists a noose that ticked
another god to blog over
seconds minutes hours days months years
birthdays flew just a moment till the truth
death
Tic Toc


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Perfect Piece

he cut out a slice of sky and put it in a frame
people came to look at the gallery
the lines went for miles they waited to get in
all they had to do was look above
it was the perfect piece of art some said
one minute it was blue
another moment it cried
then darkness came no need to explain
the stars did show their eyes
it was nearly human


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fuck You sonneT

fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Pillars of Existence sonneT

i entered her dream within her wings
her feathers brushed my face
i watched her breathe her keep my need
she slept on a tigers paw
the pillars of existence did watch the twins
she freed them
sweet sunshine stung our eye
the moon was there she stare she stare
she undressed our mess
the goddess slept eternal poetry her pets
i held my breath in her sunset
i woke her up
inside purple love we swam we sunk
we never came up


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Crystal Nazi

the crystal nazi blinked once
he wanted to have some fun
so he fell from the sun
he spiraled he spun
he carried his gun
he was the only one


----------



## Surreal Snake

Semi Synthetic Psychosis

she felt great so she went off his meds
she laid on the bed with the devil in her head
he told her what to do
he said to kill zeus
she talked to god below real slow
time had begun to glow
she pulled gods soul through his hole
time to get a new memory stick
she was in deep shit


----------



## EmpireConquered

*Fake*

Take a look at the broken mirror,
and watch the dark reflection staring back,
to be reminded of exactly of what you desperately lack,
Take a look at the damaged mirror,
and watch the twisted smile etched in your face,
biting your lips, and let the blood seeps for you to taste,
look, look, look, 
never dare to close your eyes,
at what you've become.
at what we've become.

What then, if beneath that mask,
lurks something deeper, the heart of a stolen gold,
a treasure buried inside a long forgotten cask,
for twenty thousand lies has it been sold,
the heart of gold, rust and shatter, to a million pieces.
the noble metal yielding to lowliest copper,
everything a tragic tale of a crownless king turned pauper.

The deed is done, 
and nothing else could have been done.
for we've reached a point of no return, 
near the lonely distant tomb and the rusty urn.

A laugh, a hitched cough concealing a sob,
playing pretend, acting the fool to please the mob.
to what end should we bend?
no forced surrender, just a terrified shudder,
what exactly are we afraid of? 
what are we actually hiding from?
is it the monster in our heart, appearing whenever we looked at each other,
too similar, too disgusted, way too alike.
the shadow casting a far too familar an enemy to dislike.

The fakeness inside the bones, the fakeness inside the smile.
The fakeness inside the words, the hypocrisy and the guile.

Senses starts to rot, 
Maggots crawling out the seemingly perfect road,
Its a dead end, my dear friend.
A dead end, my dear friend.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Oh Joy Oh Bliss

the spirit sat smoking its bones had been stolen
it had just died
its skeleton scars long gone in the hours
its spine lost with its mind
it used to be human its new journey spoken
same as alive it did not know its eyes
it tried to figure out its ghost
the sky did close a toast
there was no shine there was no time
a token of what it once was
it could not remember
eternal life had been replaced by more strife
it could only relate to the dark and its fight
it looked at me revenge i did see
it buzzed through the candlelight
medusa stares..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nocturnal Revolution

her opaque sky rolled within his eye
a nocturnal system of revolution
he stares there is nothing there
revenge did float hold it high within your why
her broken wings did shatter inside
splinters of her skeleton left behind
he never asked she came she gassed
he roasted within her oven her tattoo her beloved
the angel demonic her blood did flood surreal
the dogma of eternal death
revenge was the most i learned from the ghost
i am coming friend


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Dogma of Geography

some were terrified of the afterlife
religion was geography
the cross was boss in the west
if born there that was inside their hair
in the east buddha was complete
the philosophy of biography
the hindu did pray in a lovely way
nature shone on a beautiful day
the crescent moon rose with nocturnal tunes
a gorgeous slice of sky
there was no why where born these eyes
believe what you want there was only love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Shock Therapy

the depression was killing him
it had already slaughtered his muse
she laid dead no eye in her head
but he was relieved she was gone
his blood she fed
they put the rubber puppy treat between his teeth
the pin prick came then he was tamed
he woke up within his shame
nothing had changed
he was still deranged


----------



## snqrls

So any poem will do?

---------------------------------
Standard Time


There must be a standard time
Where life can turn by the mounting tide
And where the fig can tick like the creeping shadow
And always, held up, still, a chime in the void

He told us there must be a god, but reality is often paled by truth.
He told us of turning sand and toils and whims within crests upon oceans.
Of life, death? Love, Greed? A mockery of tales, a story? And tails, a mockery of fate behind dusk

In the small time we have left he tells us there is a mounting of marvels,
And dust, and seeds, and pride in small things;
he posed, no diable, no sound, no instinct
Just one God. Not him. The only one that was ever needed.


----------



## EmpireConquered

lying on the deathbed,
my body feeling so stiff and dead,
flashing lights, worthless health and wealth,
fearing I've betrayed too much of myself,
spitting last words out, i decided to take a fling,
the clock's ticking, distant sounds of bickering,
i've peeled my soul bare, there's way too much to share,
leading us to the devil's lair, telling everybody i no longer care,
cause, time's running, faster than I could ever catch,
tossing failures and the wrong match,
cause time's running, the grain of sand steadily falling,
and regardless of what it might bring,
I decided to take the chance,
and on my deathbed does the beautiful fortuna dance.


----------



## Dalien

Question
by Dale
23 Feb 2013

Mayhem,
Your slip
Is showing
Creamy opal white
Love
Was your answer
Dressed


----------



## Dalien

Moments’ Dance
by Dale
23 Feb 2013

Hold me cries
and breaks free
as arms gather
singing silence
Compassion carries passion
more splendid than
just a kiss
Those arms
twirling and whirling
the secret language
Dance the emotion of this
laughter and tears
yet gone, yet come


----------



## unINFalliPle

At the end of the day,
eyes grow heavy. 
The day has been filled-
full days are better than regular days.
Accomplishment, emotion, movement.
Not aware of the time until the passing of it.
Quick. 
Slow and steady wins the race. 
At my own pace.
A busy day closer to the finish line. 
Some laughter in between. 
Makes it that much sweeter.


----------



## Lycrester

*The Grim Reaper's Morning*

Black cup.
Green tea steaming.
Ghosts rise.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Moonlight is not pale
The bright light tears through the sky onto the Earth
Moonlight is not pale


Tears do not fall
Seeping out of wells in sockets, they melt across skin
Tears do not fall


Hearts do not break
Pain is in spite as the organ pumps life
Hearts do not break


The ocean is not blue 
Illusion makes for home's finest deceptions 
The ocean is not blue


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rage

tiny frozen pearls spoke of the apocalypse
this beast within never tamed nor sane
he slaughtered my curly sunset
this pet soaking wet from me
intuition the monsters whore i flop on her shores
she blows my bubbles away
laughing and dancing my beast was complete
he spoke tragic with magic
the sun did die inside
fuck my eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nothing

nothing was there so nothing did care
nothing could replace love and magic
still they rotted in iron cage
it was tragic as wet toast
i threw it in the garbage
never accepting anything that was said
they wanted to change your mind
your time
their spines set free with narcissism
enjoy within your greedy fins
the scorpio sun continued to implode


----------



## Surreal Snake

Aphrodite's Pet Unicorns sonneT

aphrodite had a pet unicorn
she would walk the beast on a leash
she would never let it run free
one day she set loose
the unicorn drove its horn deep inside aphrodite
she coughed up purple blood
the unicorns black crystal eye sparkled with die
the love witch thought she was the sun
the moon the stars the hours
she drained her power and took wiithin
the unicorn absorbed her moth
she tore off aphrodite's cape
she had been replaced
it was fate


----------



## Surreal Snake

Die Motherfucker Sky sonneT

die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky
die motherfucker sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

The 26th

the twenty sixth had no tits
no dick
no wick
no shit


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suicide Scars

like a scar on my body
you will always be there
his suicide scars survived
they cried they cried they cried
there was no sunshine to rhyme


----------



## Surreal Snake

Contain

he could not contain the rage
it came to say it came today
it had its way it had its waves
this pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Octopai

his octopus eyes clawed at the sky
die die die
there was no sun
he picked up the weapon he saw his reflection in it
you piece of shit


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gemini Sunset sonneT

your throne impales the shooting star
breaking off with wings she sails seeking me
to catch me alone happy within this home
i waited for no one with lock
you pass me the key with a kiss
my princess i am but a breeze on my knees
brushing thee
i take your key and unlock the sky
she smiles with perfume eye
your spiral so sweet it digs till complete
our tentacles join wrapping around the shooting star
we are pulled to the heavens
flying side by side
we are alive


----------



## Lycrester

*Her*

Bright blond nymph,
Better than I am,
Higher loved.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kaleidoscope Colors(Requestauntless)

kaleidoscope colors whispered to the sunshine
it is time
the boss sat at his desk what a prick
the politics there were horrible
a toxic mix of bitches and snitches
he loved the power no sweet just sour
the staff divided they always collided
some kissed ass some just laughed
others blended in and said nothing
their insides dying also crying
the sunshine and kaleidoscope had a plan
they were going to burn this man
he fell asleep in his lazy boy
kaleidoscope colors began to spin the sunshine took in
his chair facing the window the two faced sicko
they gave him the full dose he awoke screaming
he thought he was dreaming
he looked in the mirror
a tomato it was clear
dauntless felt grand this was her plan
she was the man..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Bomb

they dropped the bomb it wailed with song
shaped like a penis raindrop
tic toc tic toc tic toc
it dived it shook it took
the people looked up my eyes they cried
their marbles did roll torn from their souls
their bodies gone their shadows stained upon the walls
some laid down upon the ground this god had found
5600 hundred degrees they melted in the breeze
an eternal flood of black rain came there was no pain
the lucky ones died they sailed but why
the valkyries up high they hovered in the sky
time to die


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ghost

the spirit came inside my pain
medusa stared i was there
deep into the nights we fight
she seeks to close my eye
she tries to kiss deep within my whisper
to make her wish her fins in my mist
to crush my pearls we watch them twirl
the diamond muse breathes heavy
her moth has lost her eyes
but we hold up our scars and say
we are alive


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rainforest

the rainforest opened their eyes
the humans had died!
their tentacles reaching up to the sky
sisters brushing brothers
their grandparents had not smiled in years
so many tears
those that survived mind you
the rivers collided with suds
they were happy too
they could finally breathe without the thieves
no more stealing they all could conceive


----------



## Surreal Snake

Greed

they rotted in their greed
the sky cried
the oceans oiled
sharks floated dead their fins wedding guests
the soil was pounded with poison
captain ahab had millions of trippplets
you make me sick


----------



## Surreal Snake

Clusterfuck Central

left and right continued to fight
big brother chuckled keep them at one another
fuck their mothers
that one laid dead cancer did fed
big pharma laughed the symptoms the cash
just use the word cure on their knees most believed
that dudes house as big as a continent
cuban cigars cocaine too hey how much to fuck you?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Texas Hold Em

he played poker with everyone
a winning smile it spread for miles
there was nothing there he never cared
the black faery beware
the narcissist blew a kiss to her
she loved him true his eyes they knew
but there was only genocide in his tides
his hatred king he got it a ring
his heart filled with poison its only ointment
he acted human he was groovin
he broke another heart that was a start
he hated women that was his condition
he believed his own lies
he was dead inside


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crayon

the artist had twenty crayons left
he melted half and made candles
he had no light
his muse whistled to wake him up
he was exhausted but there was work to do
he put the zippo wick inside the snow melt
he drew pictures of goblins and faery's
but he felt wary his food was gone but he carried on with song
art was eternal sometimes nocturnal
he prayed


----------



## Surreal Snake

we fell within one another
our pebbles rolled they stopped at our souls
they took a deep breath and sunk into the sunset
it was love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Methadone Madman Part.002

he drank down the funny clown
mixed with madman
that tang tasted grand
he picked up the harpoon but the meth blocked it
shit
he puked up the slut and grabbed the syringe
we be slammin


----------



## Enfpleasantly

The sickness of motion
Moving black oceans
Carrying lives away
Into the depths
Her soul is swept
Alone in a watery womb

Mother Nature 
Can you save her? 
Shift the seas

Make room

All that is left 
In the sea bottom cleft
Is a soul in a watery tomb


----------



## Surreal Snake

"Into the depths
Her soul is swept"~Enfpleasantly

Epic


----------



## Surreal Snake

Zeus

zeus threw his crystal noose
it landed around aphrodites neck
it trapped her sunset
they looked at him with loving eyes
it was time to unwind her rhymes
the diamond sun it watched it spun
they held each other tight this love this might
within the sunset they sunk two tears this night
twas love..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spill

i spill out of your womb
you have given birth to me
inside your sea shell i ring my bell
this ancient love spread on the ocean floor
octopus swim by reaching for me
i spill out with love i shout
trapped in their tentacles i become free
one second of life enough to suffice


----------



## Surreal Snake

Coffee,Tea or Suicide

he wrote his suicide on the calendar
hmmm one week to go till the hole through his souls
he woke up had a coffee and slaughtered a piece of toffee
he dropped it in his cup she screamed she sunk
she came up as a melting chunk
sunday did come he put the gun to his head
his body he fed
he fell off the chair his eyes
they stare..


----------



## Lycrester

*He who I once Loved*

Such is a peacock,
The moles admire your fancy colors.
Eager to gawk and tell the tale,
Though ever so blind.
Beneath the arrogant rainbow,
Crawling on their knees,
My pride will crush their talking.
My pen will stab the peacock dead.♥


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lycrester said:


> *He who I once Loved*
> 
> Such is a peacock,
> The moles admire your fancy colors.
> Eager to gawk and tell the tale,
> Though ever so blind.
> Beneath the arrogant rainbow,
> Crawling on their knees,
> My pride will crush their talking.
> My pen will stab the peacock dead.♥


Very Powerful


----------



## Enfpleasantly

When the clarity strikes
Let it take you
Can you feel the rumbling of defeat? 
Let it move you
Gather your mountains and universe
Collect the pebbles at your feet
Crumble of the weak
A cradle with whole hands
Whisper the speak
And when the clarity strikes
It will soothe you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Definition sonneT

their condition was definition
they labeled the eternal eye
one week of study experts too
they wanted to fit in
too many trippplets their tongues mostly tied
they puffed out their chests in peacock groups
they puffed out their chests their feathers wetter
better
they did agree so it must be true
boo hoo
the internet grew that ingrown toenail
their egos slew a blog or two
they knew the truth they had grade 16
lost and alone they had found a home most were clones


----------



## EmpireConquered

*Kingdom of fear*

It lurks, fist knocking the doors of our mind,
when we notice it- we can no longer find,
any escape, there should be no regret,
but you're captured, by the allure of the unknown,
the talons gripping you tight, not a thought of letting go.
when you see, the shadow beneath the darkness,
is swallowing you, down the abyss, gripping your wrist tight.
no might, nothing is right- senseless, without meaning.
you are slave of fear, slave to fear.
bound to serve, servants of fear. 
Fear the king the queen, and the kingdom bows down.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Papa

the demon watched the birth
his demon daughter had a boy
twin boys
their red eyes bleeding all was well
their tails impaling mother
papa by her side so proud


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sig The Gemini Dragon

sig circled below in the abyss
circling always circling
his stiletto blades shot out at end of wings
someone was coming
he watched her fall his eyes sparkling
someone had thrown in a doll
sig circled below in the abyss
circling always circling


----------



## Surreal Snake

Madness

madness came within the mad spring
so much change all at once
he murdered his ego on a saturday
he took its fucking life
the abyss whispered her kiss into his ear
her mad shadows pulled him inside
his true bride
he fell with full acceptance
a swan dive from the side
her crust deep within him now
it was written on his eyes
we sang death songs together
the gods waited below


----------



## Surreal Snake

Warning

danger danger
the killer hitch hiked with a knife
serrated edges about to feed with need
driving by in his '68 hemi charger he stopped
the engine roared on idle
the killer got in and pulled out his blade
he cut out his eyes
drive


----------



## Surreal Snake

Curly Knots

the noose swung from the rafter
she wanted to make sure it would hold her weight
the noose had a certain truth she studied it
the fine wool twine hand made all the way from ireland
she had ordered it special
so soft the monster near
velvet and wool the perfect combination
she would swing like a crystal chandelier
so sparkly so clear
her cat wailed in the background his intuition on full
he was about to lose mommy dearest


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

he took the darkness within
it barked this jinn..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chernobyl

ukraine 1986
it was serious trouble psychosis on full auto
the reactor exploded nearby their muses melted
screaming in puddles
dogs became stains
the clouds floating above their genitals disappear
ten years later children born with horns
mothers screaming look demons
cancer and tears consumed with fear
the company made it all about the money
the sunshine died the monster inside
the children still cry


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Huron Hatchet

they gave the gift in a jeweled box
small pox flew decimating the natives
her death wings singing she brings the grim reaper
she kisses she kisses she kisses
the white man knew what he was doing
they did not need to go to war
the huron no more


----------



## Surreal Snake

Firefly

they made love under the stars
the fire shined licking the wind and her twins
fireflies watched happily no death moths nearby
the breeze it came covering the lovers in mist
they stayed hidden the ocean roared its muse within
their love eternal inside divinity they played
nocturnal pearls soiled their oils
soothing their love
these twins


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Hold right
Little steadfast
Echoing whispers cannot tell
Hollowed hopes 
In their misery swell
Torn are the sails
Cries the warning bell
The winged one in the night


----------



## Lycrester

*The Consequences of Lukewarm Tea*

This ship belonged to the Sun.
Set to climb the thrust of melancholy.
It sighs,it swallows,it chokes. 
Morning never came.


----------



## Lycrester

*Too Damn Happy*

Day of white light.
Where lilies sleep in pink webs that caught my tears of joy.
Goodness gracious this girl's gone giddy!
Only death will stop her grin.


----------



## Lycrester

*The Red Pear Tree*

Souls to sleep on coiled roots.
It comes in twos,
Devil.Demon.


----------



## Lycrester

*This is Not a Fad**

Yes! Force a laugh for this sullen audience to hear. 
Your grin has been noticed.
No! We are the shadow that blots your faux light,
The wallflowers that will eat your skin,
While Chester the cat is slowly dying.
Yes. We hold the very breath in your tiny throat. 


*I see a common lie that's driving me nuts. That is all.


----------



## Lycrester

*Plastic Cups*

Large gulp.
Minds swim to the past.
We cry.


----------



## EternalNocturne

The Alcoholic Spider - Micah (se moi? Ye)

‎"The alcoholic spider went up the water spout, 
there was no rain because this was a
dry country. 
Into the cellars, the private stache of jack.
The drunken little spider would not want to go back."


----------



## Frosty

*Frowntown Jester *

A wretched monster fills me in
I can't understand, but I could live with it
Anything for a dollar
I'm just fine now, skyward relapse

death of an imaginary king 
broken glass bottle bandit 
to smash into a clown 
an ungodly bruiser laxative 

It's smashed into the ground
family jewels, street corner pawn shop action
a complicated fool knows how to win
gaslighting friends 
and benevolent relatives 

One day you'll wake up 
and shake it off
gas station/Mcdonalds/church combination
civil war and frozen nostrils
gorgeous feelings frying up 
in a rusted skillet 

mashed potatoes on the fence
your magical jester pilot skyward twirl
unbelievably tragic sun dance
battery powered star harp madness

so cold and
quite the shiner
I believed everything that I needed
expired in a diner
broken gumball machine
fish wrapped up in a newspaper


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Prey 

Timidly she steps
Light upon canvas 
Careful lips
Softened eyes
Feathered head
A Wonderland wonder
The triggered hunt blundered
Is that what you make of it? 
Mark her words
With criss-crossed tongues
Take her kiss
Breathe her lungs 
There's no escape
She is his


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Mamacita sings a ballad at sunrise
Washes the dishes with pearly beads
Little wishes covered in kisses
Off into the world at dawn
Mystic sweeps 
Caressing the keep
For a good soul won't tell 
Measuring the licks
Til' the comet sits
Alone on her dusty shelf


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Ten Thousand Day War

it was 1954
the french had been defeated at dien bien phu
the french they flew
the americans came it was 1962
kennedy in the house the irish knight
the arms companies saw an opportunity
the president killed in 1963
the war raged on it sang its songs
then the americans gone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crank

he held a gun to her head during sex
she screamed like a pygmy on peyote
she came full force like a race horse
she snorted
her muse there too he be jerkin
she dug the violence then only silence


----------



## Surreal Snake

Last Will and Testament

i leave my words in the urn they are burned
i leave my poems in hands so cold
i leave my hours to devour
i leave my pain the same
i leave my flesh this night this death
i leave my bones in their new home
i leave my rage to save
i leave my curse on the universe
i leave my hatred
i leave my suds for those i love
i leave my eye to the gargoyle sky
i leave my spiders web
i leave my soul no hugs i know
i leave my diamond she grieves
i leave my muse you goof
i leave my darkness i leap
i leave i tried i spiral i die


----------



## Surreal Snake

She Glowed

this was not about her she glowed
there was a camel in the yukon
into silence he folded himself
he became a rectangle with all the trimmings
lost in the permafrost such is the cost of life
three million years later they found his tongue sticking out
strike a pose


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Infallible Star

the infallible star it had scars too
shit flew by in darkened sky
they hit the star they tipped its hat
but it continued to shine
the frozen pearl continued to twirl
this was our world
the tribes continued to kill
as shit flew by in blue sky


----------



## Dalien

Earthly Kiss
by Dale
8 Mar 2013

So the dance began
It went round and round
Hand in hand
They held each other
Some raised them up
Some left them fall
Some they held on
for life and love of 
As blue swirls went round and round
These were the ones
Kissed by the dance
Hold out your hands


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Earthly Kiss
> by Dale
> 8 Mar 2013
> 
> So the dance began
> It went round and round
> Hand in hand
> They held each other
> Some raised them up
> Some left them fall
> Some they held on
> for life and love of
> As blue swirls went round and round
> These were the ones
> Kissed by the dance
> Hold out your hands


Love it..Nice to see you back


----------



## Surreal Snake

he would only leave this spirit world when he found his altar
into the night he took with life
he sprinkled sugar on his spells
he woke up with black wings
my creature sings the demon beware
now take your fucking rubies and get out


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dirty

He tattooed himself with his own blood
He was about to die
Demons breathed deep into his keep
Their black eyed sons were for everyone
But first he buried his crystal ball
His muses inside screaming don't leave me
He murdered himself with a sea shell
Only the artist truly free
You see..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Starfish Mist

the stars above absorbed her love how they shine
i send this spell she takes she wails
i open my palm it is gone
i close my fist around her starfish mist
she melts becoming a puddle


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crowns

two statues stoned on love
we laid as two corpses happy in our death
i could feel the hummingbird in her chest
her wings flutter flutter
not a word spoken nor broken
our shadows fought in immortal combat
sinking into one another as lover
the gods were not needed
they were not there
the trees bowed with snaps and sounds
their tentacles reaching for us
they handed us crowns


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gemini Hockey Knight

she was my gemini hockey knight
there was a man inside her
she would scratch her salty nuts
the outside she shined with eternal truth
her beauty oh so bright
my gemini hockey knight


----------



## Surreal Snake

she wore the moon and stars upon her arm
her cyclops eye silent
the pagan bowed down wearing her crown
the immortal night staring
she blessed the faery


----------



## SargeMaximus

Driving along 
He thought of the world 
And all the little people in it. There was not much to do 
On a lazy Sunday afternoon, 
Or so he thought, 
But he happily motored along the freeway, 
His thoughts towards summer.

As he passed a billboard 
That warned of the dangers of talking on a cell-phone while driving, 
He couldn't help but identify.

"That's true." he thought 
With a sigh, and reveled in the feeling 
As he stared towards the sign.

A second later 
He got hit 
By the semi in the opposing lane he had strayed in-to, 
And was killed instantly.


----------



## hauntology

Astronomy Lesson

my brother once told me stars
are dead 
they died long ago
far away
so if we try to see a star
they will be dead before we get there 
but the light shines on
giving us hope
does that make
each one of us
stars?


----------



## cityofcircuits

_To my friend Blake_
Tiger tiger
Tiger

Balls

"Dude, what is your obsession with tiger ballz?"

"It's fun to say, so I do it for the lolz."


----------



## chip

We were flowers
now we're uprooted into caustic foundation

Sticking upside down
can't swim in a poison void

Our soil, rotten and unbearable
choking on null fixated pits of despair

Is it any wonder why we're confined, boxed, molded 
and processed through a line?

We grow wilted, crooked, broken outside toward within
Our seedlings have our load to bear

And we have nothing good left to share


----------



## Surreal Snake

the molecule was shaped like an inverted cross
it kept sailing around the universe
someone on earth in row number one
saw the molecule he saw its story its glory
he wrote a book
they came running


----------



## Surreal Snake

3

it was shameless self promotion
they swam in that ocean
they crushed their muses its true
he held her underwater it was slaughter
he let her come up once for the rush
then he drowned her


----------



## Lycrester

*Killing the Angel*

With his words,I would hold it.
His entire world,my palm could mold it. 
Shaky hands on ample hips.
A curse escapes his rosy lips.
His wife's not home so I can stay.
The cross and beads should look away.


----------



## Lackjester

.


----------



## Lackjester

Sent this to my English teacher after missing his class... He better give me high marks. :laughing:*


Hi Mark,*

This is Gee, I contend! 
A Friday afternoon class
Wasn't able to attend -
Last week passed - Alas!

Missed the mark, verily,
With medical motive,
Ended up, unfortunately, 
In a bed, held captive.

With that out of the way:
Most likely'll show up.
There's lots more to say,
But it's time to shut up.



--- Edit ---

His reply:

I hope you know,
Last week was off.
So even if you had a cough
You missed but no
Thing by feeling rough.




My reaction:


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scorpion Fire

i lite the tip of my tongue
offering it to the wind
she takes a deep breath and makes me wait
she blows her songs to silence

the scorpions stinger on fire
father i have lost my eyes
these eyes melt from years of tears
sockets filled with rust

like a scorpion without his eyes i am crazy
my moth has clapped till mad
the muse she calls from the grave
saved


----------



## Surreal Snake

Delete sonneT

delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete


----------



## Surreal Snake

Brown Eyes

i flush my feelings down the toilet
the shit floated
bloated they came apart
floating with brown eyes blinking looking up
they start to scream in the cyclone
shit tickets follow for solace


----------



## Surreal Snake

iPhone Orgasm

the icons in the iphone shook
oh my god they they were cumming
they start to shake an internet earthquake
this was not part of the plan


----------



## Surreal Snake

Indigo Night

i wish my pain good luck and put him in a jar
i release this beast with a lid
i am cyclops he said you need to be fed
he usually got his way
but not on this day today
he boiled inside with my scars
i place him under the stars with the hours
day after day he rages he wants me to play
then one night the northern lights
colors cried in the sky
he just stare
beware


----------



## Surreal Snake

Good Pickins

i pick the bugs off your crotch
they are a part of you
they are enveloped in your scent
your stench
this glorious rotten rose
i breath in deep this cyclops meat
petals that purr with frankincense and myrrh
i eat them up i fill your cup
their blood your muse


----------



## Surreal Snake

77

it was 77 seconds of sex
we'll skip the foreplay
have a nice day


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stones

i open up your poetry book
your dust flies in the breeze
calling to me
on your knees

i snort your cocaine poetry
i have smelled your poem this onion
my tears fall high from you
stones coated in poems

this lonely gnome
these broken letters echo from their ghosts
they wash away the page
these dying skeleton bones


----------



## Surreal Snake

she rubs my hand i turn to sand
i spill on the ground becoming a mound
one million tiny eyes look up
she makes a sandcastle
she builds our home


----------



## Surreal Snake

Porcelain Armour

i eat her blueberry eyes
i polish her porcelain armour
i peel her renaissance nose
i chew on her gummy bear toes
i iron her cape
i introduce myself to her ghost
i sink into her splinter
i enter her rabies
her love


----------



## Frosty

*Paddywagons
*
Dread comes with the sight of the saint
bleed out the black, entertain the faint of heart
scare off the sots who dance with the wolves
showered with beer to appear as a prune

now that we know about the thoughts they've been havin'
Beloved bastard sons were born in a paddywagon
slap the fire breathing dragon across the face with an ice tray
slay the thought, feed them sharks
cut the cheese, sever the beef


----------



## Frosty

*Riffraff*

Ride an apocalyptic spider that's 20 feet long
while singing aloud a glorious song
blow a trumpet made of silk on
disaster highway 
get along with the ogres on
hipster highway 

these cities are in ruins, but I've nothing to fear
until I fall off the spider and
eat crow like a pro


----------



## unINFalliPle

Lackjester said:


> Sent this to my English teacher after missing his class... He better give me high marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,*
> 
> This is Gee, I contend!
> A Friday afternoon class
> Wasn't able to attend -
> Last week passed - Alas!
> 
> Missed the mark, verily,
> With medical motive,
> Ended up, unfortunately,
> In a bed, held captive.
> 
> With that out of the way:
> Most likely'll show up.
> There's lots more to say,
> But it's time to shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> --- Edit ---
> 
> His reply:
> 
> I hope you know,
> Last week was off.
> So even if you had a cough
> You missed but no
> Thing by feeling rough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


 Seems like you should be the English teacher. 

In no mood 
To write a poem;
That would cause a feud
For inspirations now, I know not of 'em.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

A darkness lingers
On a star shown shadow 
A flaw of soot
Brushed away 
It cannot 
Ineffective efforts 
Effectively die
A waste of spirit
Imperfect skies
Until the burning sun sees
Acceptance is the moonlit path 
Forgive the resentment 
It too shall pass


Welcome to the wildwood world


----------



## Surreal Snake

the asteroid had a scorpion
born of comet impact
smash
a piece of her tail wiggled with grail
they melted and oceans grew
ice inside to melt the sky
the night does droop stoned on star soup
fucked up planets hard as granite
zeus and hera knew


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tunguska Event

1908 siberia
it exploded in the least populated area on earth
the alien ship decided
they would knock the meteor off course
the air burst flattened 80 million trees
1000 times more powerful than hiroshima
840 square miles destroyed
40 miles away people knocked off feet
no fatalities


----------



## Surreal Snake

Delete sonneT

delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete
delete


----------



## Surreal Snake

Jingle Bells 

She married him for protection
It was a weapon
Her roots dug deep inside his heart
Spreading in all directions
Seven eyes of intuition spied
He knew she did not love him
It did not matter he was master


----------



## Surreal Snake

It was so deep he could not speak
An avalanche of vanity
Her name was steve
"Squeak"


----------



## Surreal Snake

Magick

the word was banned man
freedom of speech you beast
magic blinked in the sky those stars were sly
sitting bull held up his arrow
he held it inside the suns marrow
a golden eye sailed down and placed a crown upon him
begin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Zen

zen
buddha sat alone lost inside his clone
he abandoned his family he cried with calamity
he shook upon the stone
he cried so much he lost his eyes
they melted in the sky
walking around blind he was finally found
he absorbed his own tombstone
zen


----------



## Surreal Snake

Van Gogh

vincent walks in the cold
his ear is gone his muses dripping out
leaving their spots in the snow
golden teardrops explode
leaving holes in the ground
he did not hear one sound


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sticks and Stones

the incense stick licked the wind
she spiraled into eternity
her friends were there beware
they sat on page one loading their guns
they unleashed the holy grail
one puked in the pail and lost her tail
the others dug in and ate their twin
i spiraled on by with no eyes lost in the sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

Via Mobile

they had to tell you the tale
internet waves sent by the grave
they came to save
he was an iphone clone lost and alone
he shined his pearly gates
it was fate


----------



## Cosmin

Rain

Dear sky,
May you shed your tears on me,
May your zephyr set me free.
Please cry!

Please cry!
For I find solace in your pain
And your tears are not in vain,
Dear sky.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Gnome Dictionary

they rolled around as marbles
looking at each other they were finally found
stoned on egos of purest crystals
drinking down one anothers sounds
and the gnomes in the forests shook their curly heads
they watched them roll without any souls
their druids well fed sailing in the wind
the apocalypse just watched lost in its own thoughts


----------



## Surreal Snake

Insect Void

they ate him alive
he laid on the ground stoned on sky
he wiggled an itch get on with it bitches
he did not cry there goes his left eye
the praying mantis did not make one sound
the ants ride his blood the hive alive


----------



## illow

dont judge it how i fell, judge it how i get up, 
and i got whole set of packs no set ups, 
and i really i dont give fuck if i trip up, 
watch how i come back nuts i wont give up,
wacht how i pick up, right where i left, 
take two left now im right wiith the rest, 
take a rest, feeling out of my breath, 
need a minute just to filter out all my stress, 
All the mess, need to clean what i type, 
You dont want to hear what i think wen i write, 
so think what u like, me i lost all my pride, 
lost in my mind, feeling locked im inside, 
no one by ma side, made it on my ones, 
i dont need to hide, me i tell you how its done, 
Tell me how its dull i can show you how its fun, 
Teach me to walk i could show you how to run,


----------



## Surreal Snake

Whale Bone

i wanted to smell her secret scent
to wallow in that perfume
her cologne was not made from whale bone
i sailed the seven seas to find myself beside her
i divided my night and gave away
she gave me daylight
at first i pulled back a vampire in the sunrise
i squinted my eyes in her sunshine
i held my breath inside her sunset
but her faery carried me free
on my knees i sing to thee of love that honeybee
she handed the key to me
with a kiss


----------



## MyNameIsLouise

vulture glares down, still, he waits
slips sly pecks and then opens gates
steels a prose whilst brain is clicking
Battered vulture's finger licking!
I sit back and offer food
nothing tasty nothing good
good stuffs wasted such is he
so ill eat him for my tea.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Lost without words 
From the tip of his bladed tongue
Trembling are the hands that seed
Push pedal wings rust and creak 
When the shame washes over
Empty is the man who walks in this 
Fortune never to be told 
He as himself unknown 
Carried by a rage built for bottomless seas
A wake of broken souls unseen
Miles upon miles of blood at his feet
Weak


----------



## Cosmin

I once had a dream
So beautiful, so pure
A world unfolded free
As I was still demure

And in this dream of mine
Wings sprouted from my back
Memories had become oceans
As I was tainting the sun, black

And here I felt that I was happy
Falling, I witnessed my emotion
And trees were growing carelessly
Out of the world, out of proportion

But soon the sun had faded 'way
And oceans dried, and trees burned down
And memories forgot their names
As nightmare waltzed in its black gown


----------



## Lycrester

*We Had A Rock*

How she withers this frail little panther.
The strength of her pride had fallen long,long ago.
What wisdom is there to lap?
Only the bits left by some unknown force in the heavens.
The heavens know.
The heavens know.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Destructible nooses
Symphonies of cries
Tears in darkened ash
Consuming epiphanies 

Cracking walls
Align to leaking
Eyes

Tying knots
Making tainted 
Holes
In seas of
Rotten 

Searching for you
Love,
I'll be forgotten.


----------



## Frosty

*Cell Phone '02*

I don't have a cellular phone
my friend Susanna has one
call her instead
you technology creeps


----------



## Frosty

*We're All in Shitty Bands*

we pluck our strings 
and then we sing
some psychotic cyclops provides the beat
We're all in shitty bands 
and we're gonna sponge it up


----------



## Cosmin

A gun in his right hand
He sweeps through the white monster
Firing bullets like rain
Through him. He's moving faster.

But faster is not enough
For him who's acquainted with hate
Him who abandoned himself
To be able to meet his fate

A monster born to kill
All other monsters and ghosts
Dwelling in the dim light
Of the flimsy, shadowy lamp post.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Songs of Self

the songs of the sonnets egos of slut
the songs of who done it egos with crust
the songs of moments egos with rust
the songs of pain his ego explained
the songs of slavery an ego train
the songs of the muse her ego guards truth
the songs of suicide the ego let loose


----------



## MyNameIsLouise

I licked a pot of gold, it turned my tongue yellow
So I cut it off, sold it and bought a yacht.

I saw a diamond mine, it made my eyes sparkle
Then gauged out my eyes and placed them in a ring


I heard a song about a genie, it made me covetous
So I chopped off my ears, rubbed them and wished for love

I smelled a loaf baking, it made me hungry
I went to lick my lips but my tongue was missing

I touched the heart, of someone who loved me.I couldn’t sense it.
So I put on my ring and sailed away in silence.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Root Buddha

buddha grew inside the tree
his face sticking out
the trunk his belly
the limbs his arms
the leafs his freedom
the berries his eyes
the roots his hair
he just stare


----------



## Surreal Snake

Medusa Melts

he went inside to hide
to find this nightmare and explain 
but the pain ran a train 
medusa stared no one there
his turmoil turned to dirt
she wore her gown inside with sounds
it weighed him down she took his crown
his prison inside this vampire bride
he chose to fight this heavy metal petal
his gargoyle tore her out
there was only acceptance


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mushrooms and Maggots

the snake slithered there was only silence
so silent so sweet a tabloid treat
in the meat of me it always did see
peace
the mushroom swayed in the breeze
happy on its knees
coming soon to a theater near you


----------



## Surreal Snake

INTJ Praying Mantis

his tongues had certain grip
music stabbed between the layers
this rising threat of incomplete
van gogh bleeds in eternity
drip drip drip


----------



## Surreal Snake

Zombie

the zombie went through the ships window
her arms and legs fully through the sailors hole
her back was broken nothing spoken
she looked like an octopus with no thoughts


----------



## EternalNocturne

Sooo I kind of spontaneously wrote this, after receiving the prompt on a different thread.. I thought I'd post it here.

Sanity - Micah H

I look into the mirror, but not for my own vanity.
I've forgotten who I am, I think I've lost my sanity.
The walls are broken down,
I wear a broken crown.
The world was mine, but now it's not, 
my mind is no longer my own.

Call the guards, call the maids.
Take my order before it fades.
I feel I'm fading as we speak,
my drowsiness is at it's peak.
What is this coat that's holding me?
Why are these white walls all I see?
Why are you calling me that name?
I am a king of worldwide fame.
Release me from this prison cell,
I've forgotten life before this hell.


----------



## Surreal Snake

iRobot

they put gods fragrance on them
it was not their decision
the children shook from the fear
conditioning and tradition
masquerading as truth and existence
every island a different religion
the only thing in common division
they all felt theirs was right
the grim reaper knew


----------



## Surreal Snake

angels bowed and wept
they were complete
where to go from here
no more fear their death was near
their eyes crisscrossed in the light
angels turn the sky upside down
they fly


----------



## Cosmin

Guilty!
They said as my wrists were being cuffed.
Death!
As my pain was getting sharper.
Murderer!
They yelled as I kept my tears locked tight.
Criminal!
And they were right... my crime?
I dared to dream...


----------



## Surreal Snake

Microchip

we were all micro chipped
big brother sits in his starship with satellites up the ass
they saw who you were your shirt your worth
hackers fucked them up with their justice
the best were hidden no division
welcome to infinity


----------



## Cosmin

"Sky is the limit"
Or something along those lines
But I don't want your lying skies
I am my only limit
"A land of opportunities"
This world you keep repeating
And I'm just here sitting
And clapping at your masquerade.


----------



## Choice

Ripping shreds off a colour wheel
magazine strips from dark to light
on pizza slices one ultramarine (mixed with unhealthy purple bits that'll teach me to do it under the wrong-colour lamp oh sod it)
tints your face with shades of sea
wavering waves behind closed eyes

and I miss you when I sleep

There's something about my timing
or my lack of speech
or my indolence that stops me 
from handling more than listening
to self indulgent rambles when
I sew myself into company

I like their drama
But I so like 
sitting next to you
in silence 

I've not much to say and no one else counts

I know you hate me breathing down your neck
but if you'd let me
do that (while you keep reading your book if you so insist on multitasking)
and wrap myself around you 
maybe hack off the arms in the way

It'll just be for a while 
(self-hugging only works for so long.)


----------



## Surreal Snake

It was diamonds and silence
You fucking slut
Sasquatch scratched his nuts
He tore them to pieces by the campfire
they expired


----------



## Surreal Snake

It was hard to commit to anything but the pain
This bitch wore eyes
On my knees the slut spread before me
This reaper creeped


----------



## Lackjester

*Messes*

Sides of an issue clashed into fragments.
Clueless passersby threw, onto this heap,
Fat gold bars to mend the mangled segments;
Piling on dirt but, of course, not as cheap.

Waste was part of their knightly oaths;
As champions they were thus seen and acclaimed.
"Reeks of danger," wearing imperial clothes,
"Chuck the puzzle away!" They had exclaimed.

Erased from memories until, off-course, 
Homeless trespassers uncovered the stacks.
Being beggars, to glue they had to recourse.
Never will they again sleep on haystacks.

For the mess was fixed and its worth,
Far above diamonds, was brought forth.


----------



## Surreal Snake

He drank rhino horn kool aid
He thought his wick would get bigger
But he put too much in and the horn expanded in his throat
Aww shit


----------



## Surreal Snake

A pencil with its hardest thought
She absorbed his raindrop
She sent a kiss deep into his abyss
This Weapon of mass reflection
Scars flew in the sky they dived for her eye
She accepted this rage she stormed his cave
The grace


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sunshine Aphrodite

the sunshine melted the spiders mind
but he got one last bite in
he drank from the rhinos horn
he guzzled her down a mad happy child
he had crazy he had love
he held the dove regurgitating his love into her
together they blended their broken webs


----------



## Promethea

murdered my favorite mystery
with "hello, how do you do"

those thoughts now obscured
within something new:

sweet melty chemistry 
like chocolate fondue

and what didn't i lose:
a muse.


----------



## Frosty

*Traditional Lunch*

Star Mangled Sam says blame all the chumps
a pig spangled scam, processed ham in a can
gladiator games win billions of dollars
uninsured injuries breed award winning vultures

leeches know where to suck
maggots know when to munch 
and the parasite is allergic to sunshine
kind of a hunch, a shrug, a moonbeam
and while the host is a hopeless stereotype
the parasite writhes and excites, he's got a 
traditional lunch chopped into lines
with ivory knives


----------



## Frosty

*Cap'n Madness, Outhouse Scalleywag*

"Lighten up, ye stoic bastard!"
said Cap'n Madness in the pasture outhouse
"I've got no land to own, no ship to sink! 
ye best be pissin' off now, ye seen too much!"

Cap'n Madness had a brutal exterior
but inside he was as sweet as a kitten
now Cap'n Madness wouldn't do ye no harm
but he might steal ye gold or smash ye car

wtf


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rope Central

the muse was hope she was rope
stars fell from her eyes
the sugar sluts sailed in star fields of graves
she spread her arms wide
pulled to the heavens then dropped from a rope
the muse chocked


----------



## Surreal Snake

Really

she was on her knees taking it from behind
the shadow screamed spilling its seed
with perfect pitch it wailed
it could fill a pail


----------



## Surreal Snake

fe fi fo fum
she made him drink her dragon cum
she held him close as she took his soul
he withered and faked his way through life
denial his spice
he wanted to control her perfect foal
it was not to be


----------



## Surreal Snake

he was sniffing glue on cloud number two
he tried to stick the harpoon in
but his veins had turned to rust
he hit the jugular his legs turned to rubber
smash


----------



## Surreal Snake

the darkness supreme it dreamed
hast though not lost thy hummingbird?
his broken wings soaked in tears
the years


----------



## Surreal Snake

he was very methodical illogical
spock played chess
the grandmaster wallowed in his misery
the spice


----------



## Surreal Snake

he knew the hit was bad
he looked in the mirror 
but it was what he wanted
he was haunted
one two three four
he grabbed the dragons tail
the holy grail set sail
into death a wet sunset with heavy breath
the sunset


----------



## Surreal Snake

he built her a cake and took it on over
the gesture was fair
medusa stared


----------



## Surreal Snake

Untitled Title

the jump was long
the stump
some fucker moved the ramp forward 3 feet
he hit the front tire first
he went in the air medusa was there
she stare


----------



## Surreal Snake

her muse grooved
she was happy she had maple syrup
they walked in the woods they talked of ghouls
smoked some grain acceptance did reign
a clockworkorange of pain
creative met blue how do you do


----------



## unINFalliPle

Brows furrowed
Same nonsense
Further borrowed 
From a past mess


----------



## SargeMaximus

The Ghost's an Illusion.

I got to the end of my rope 
And hit the ground. 

I stood up, 
And the rope was dangling above me 
With my ghost in it's coils. That left me 
Nothing 
To forget. So 
I dusted myself off, 
And went to the other side of the room. 

She was standing across from me, 
And it was here 
That we merged 
As one. 

The ghost was an illusion. If I could only 
Have known, I would never 
Have jumped, but now that I'm here, I 

Have to get my bearings. 

It's an abnormal thing 
To be standing when you've just died. But that's what he did: 
He killed me, and is now 
Better for it.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rafflesia Flower

rotten as the purest wind
they held their noses by the rose
she sat on the ground a mad clown
an ocean full of poison
she was devoted


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cockroach

he had two brains
they wiggled through shit
they flourished in waste
they could out live truth
the perfect creature had hideous features
creature


----------



## Surreal Snake

The coffee pot sounded like a sinking ship she creeped
The witches brewed a seance spell
I drank it down
Jealousy slept in my queen sized bed
Out of her head
Her cousin there too screaming in the hourglass
Alone always had a home with me


----------



## Surreal Snake

she craved him his waves inside
slut


----------



## Choice

*attached feelings for feeling's sake*

You love me for a role
And I don’t care
that
I’m stuck here In this 
thin gap I ooze
and settle in 

and

There's really only so much 
that one can remember 
bout' somebody else

so

screaming
THAT ALL I AM TO YOU?!
at every slight praise 
for 
insignificance
will do me No Good

when

detailed explanations
of me
screamed into your ear
will work SO MUCH BETTER

but 

closing the distance TEARS ME UP so
here and now and this is all fine THANK YOU very much
ain’t it all fine
that I'm loved at all
Dearest provisioner of 
<insert content here> 
for me

and

I love you 
'Cause I look 
After my own,
but I 
don't know you
either.


----------



## Laguna

shoulders broad, commanding
strong
skin, warm-inviting
scent drawing me in
lips, like fruit
succulent
hands
safe, strong, pleasing
chemicals
meshing perfectly with mine
legs tangled
together
lost in you
the world stops


----------



## Lackjester

*Disearthening*

Covered with myriad volcanoes,
Her crusty face is muck.
Everest may well be her nose. 
She's not had much luck.
Plump - A Moon 'round revolves
Not so far away from her. 
Wretched and raised by wolves,
She weeps rivers entire.
Ugly head shaven with distaste, 
My mother ages quickly.
We'll both die; not such a waste.
Shame's in being earthly.


(Attempt at writing something disheartening)


----------



## Choice

*saviour complex*

Solve it (Punch them with useless advice)
Blanket it
In
Neutral obvious statements 

Seldom
Empathy (forced fraudulent relations)
Past
Saying it’s all right to feel

All I
Ever live
To (for is the vacuum when I)
Perform in passive sitting

Wonder
Why they still
Care
To show me how much they bleed (to trust I can improve squat)


----------



## Choice

*smiles stuck from excess rehearse 9912*

It's the happy ones 
who you cry for
past a few o' their
joyrides in hell

watch em' fail to
grief, care, yield;
Job's up to you
as they march on


----------



## Choice

*welcome home*

what I've missed 
I never learn
til' it's retrieved
in turn I cave to
what I've missed


----------



## chip

*Being a free wind from the south is very hard on me when I bounce off of concrete walls instead of trees and fields. I'm stifled against rifles, conforms and anger. My lover sees, that I belong to the birds and bees. Those wondrous magnifications make me weak in my knees, take me back to my trees away from these blood sucking fleas. that reside close to the seas.*


----------



## Lokkye

Oceans of Distance


Miles upon miles piled upon miles of distance.
Away, further away, islands in bodies of water.
Plates of land separated by bodies of water.
Miles and miles, and miles, and further away.


Dark silence in the silent bobbing ocean.
invisible land over waves and tides.
A web of distance uncrossable,
Waves silently stir, silently separate
Two masses of land, always too far to touch.


Misplaced longing;
Longing against distance,
Against possibility,
But still existing, writhing, desiring;
Ebbing and flowing desire,
Stronger than the ebbing and flowing of the ocean.


Still, reality separates.
Still, two land masses sat apart.
Separated by oceans of distance.
Separated by reality and actuality.
Actuality limits.
Reality defines.


An unconscionable distance separating.
An improbable, malcontent longing.
Not weakened,
Not weakened by oceans of distance.


A longing, like a pull bringing two together
Plates on top of plates, sheets on top of sheets.
Lands crosshatching, and connecting.
A distance unimaginable,
Which cannot be entangled nor entwined,
Always separated by oceans of distance.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Maybe he was just a manipulator
A terminator
He left his owl eyes inside
Watching where his waves went
She shook with spell
A Warlock drank her starfish mist
She twitched


----------



## Surreal Snake

the loss the cost the thought
find your own answers
fe fi fo fum
a bottle of velvet redrum


----------



## Surreal Snake

I will wash you on the crescent moon
I will bathe you in angels tears
I will pluck out your eyes
I will put pearls inside
I will take the nights cape and offer it to you
I will give you Aphrodite's bones


----------



## Surreal Snake

her walls were up
to get to his walls she had to cross a field of 1000 rabid werewolves
then swim that maggot infested moat
4 foot thick castle walls left to break through
honey i'm home


----------



## Surreal Snake

the computer said welcome
fuck you
the sunshine cried
fuck you
the goblin by my side
fuck you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Doubt

doubt exploded it was devoted
what could he truly believe in
the muse said love with fangs and bangs
she spiraled inside the moth by her side
she sent a spell she said farewell
oh well


----------



## Surreal Snake

she did a little dance
the muse wiggled she giggled
she took off her gown
placed her cape at my feet
lets eat


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Dolphin

the dolphin twisted in the air
love was there
she dived from the sky with trippplets inside
they spill from her womb the holy tomb
the star fields they cry my children they fly!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sea Shell Seance

the sea shell wiggled in the sand
she was giving birth
she needed to escape this earth this place
she dug deep down to the sounds of her children crying
they called out to mother
we have been discovered
mother held them close
a toast


----------



## Surreal Snake

she had his cup of acceptance
he was lost and now in the sounds
in the chambers of silence deep inside a splinter of love
the dove spread her wings on a saturday
i pray


----------



## Surreal Snake

Splinter

her splinter digs deep i keep
my love be true my love tis you
thy splinter hath spun in my hourglass
i set her free she comes to me

i tip this grail i watch her sail
the sand spills out tiny eyes from the sky
i take in deep i open i seek
a treasure chest full of sunsets

my pet


----------



## Surreal Snake

this talk of love this talk of slugs
the maggot wiggled inside cyclops
he laid with massive bones
his thrones


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Mamba Existence sonneT

there was only darkness its sharpness
goblins stormed his curly souls
with holy grace their tongues did taste
this face this place existence had a fever
she brought her cleaver
these thongs of silence the abyss licked
the spirits spun their eyes the sun
eternal ancient twins within
a sarcophagus sonnet with blueberries on it
they entered his skin an immortal wind
the kundalini protected
deflected
still they came they squat they stain
the pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

shes was in a better place
rotten from word she heard
the onions kept coming
loving


----------



## Surreal Snake

yin and yang the gemini twins frozen together in a pearl
they open the door of their honey hive and jump out
into the world of honey and pearls thawed to grill
the cricket bends back like an acrobat
his camel legs around his back
then back


----------



## Surreal Snake

Qi

the life force was there the universe
she share
the stars in the sky they stand in the night
with eyes
but the tribes did shun their religions on stun
the crystals knew what to do
they absorbed they released peace they did seek
acceptance did come with the sun


----------



## Surreal Snake

the angel of death was wet
milk spilled between her thighs
she was ready for round two
the skeleton laid on his back smoking a cigarette
one sec


----------



## Surreal Snake

Buddha crushed the preying mantis underfoot he did not notice
There was a lotus
He stared at the flower for hours
The power


----------



## Surreal Snake

It was just now
I heard a star cry in the sky
He got on his knees and said please


----------



## Surreal Snake

it was aclockworkorange of pain
through thick or thin with fins
always reaching seeking
pain was in its prime


----------



## Surreal Snake

He was a spirit whisperer with blisters
The Black Death dripped from my sunset
Curly and wet
During a divinity sunrise the spirit opened her eyes
She cried just once and never stopped
The sky there too wondering what to do
She was blue


----------



## Surreal Snake

his cobweb brain felt no pain
the spiders crawled in his halls
tangled in his web they beg
the alien watches silent
violent


----------



## Surreal Snake

she had that certain sugar glare
it was spell
gargoyles got down on their knees
they were free
they seek the shine of divine


----------



## Surreal Snake

he moved into a mansion his muse there too with noose
she walked up to the attic he heard her swing
she made her choice she was his voice
there was money there was honey
he did not need her anymore
the years went by the money did fly
out the window he saw people
he heard some noise the attic had magic
he cried the muse the muse she was always true
he went up the stairs he was scared
he opened the lid the breeze on its knees escaping
he saw her bones the rope the stones
alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Thanks for the bacon and eggs babe
They saved
Oily sausages too laying in egg glue
They couldn't move
sx was sex


----------



## unINFalliPle

@ *Surreal Snake*
Your poems take the cake
My words inspired
A certain theme acquired
Through tendency
To post here
Grateful for this
More should come
Tonight, I dismiss


----------



## Surreal Snake

the pirate seeks seance
honey candles by his side
he listened to the tide the ocean outside
the anaconda waves cry
the diamond moon bounced off frozen lagoon
the wind it blow the icebergs know
it was about glow


----------



## Surreal Snake

we become the moon and stars
we float the hours
time that conceptual mime the illusion of order there
titans sting the sun with their tails
out spills the grail


----------



## Surreal Snake

Monsanto

profit was king the serpent did sing
the snake slithered through genetically altered fields
there was a high yield
pesticides produced ddt the beast
they lobby the government pharmaceuticals the elephants
they made new seeds the lust the need
the greed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pirate Priest

this pirate priest this beast
on your knees
conceive
the stars inside they slither and slide
the tides of self let out
inside the eternal shell vibration yells


----------



## Surreal Snake

I lowered the rope into the abyss
The pirate went first he was cursed
The priest grabbed the rope but he chocked
He spiralled he fell into the eternal well
The spirits below waiting they glow
The pirate below he did not care he was already there
They fed on their souls
The abyss closed her mouth
They would never get out


----------



## Surreal Snake

she slept in a wet sunset
inside the honey hive
she slid down his hourglass devouring the crystals within
it held her tight no wrong nor right
alone shot by on a shooting star
he caught a ride he split
goodbye


----------



## Surreal Snake

the gryphon stayed at the lariot
he took off his makeup
giant red eyes saw the sunset whine
crystal lagoons shined at the moon
vampires glide on the night
he drank his cup of coffee


----------



## Surreal Snake

the beetle screamed it was having a dream
he shook his mandibles and woke up
wtf


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nautilus

the living fossil spiraled
down deep in the ocean there was commotion
with blue blood they searched they spun
tentacles of truth wiggled with muse
he let loose


----------



## Surreal Snake

Two Wolves

two wolves sought each other
they searched in the enclave
they found one another as lover
they ran by a fire the flames higher and higher
the immortal sky watched them glide by on the nights tide
the night did not expire


----------



## Surreal Snake

Penguin Xmas

raised in the blood of the slug
it wiggled in the storm there was scorn
sheeple were people too you know
they got on their knees they were free
conforming always safest look a rapist
scared to go alone they stayed cloned
the penguins there too raging from truth
their crystal whips dripped with children's blood


----------



## Surreal Snake

Critter cam

the cheetah reached speeds of 75 mph
a cam on its back attack
it ran it shift it twist
it took down a gazelle
master did reign on the plain
there was pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Koa Tree

anaconda branches spiral from her trunks
they reach for the sky oh why
other trees stayed on their knees absorbing breeze
talking with one another the gossip the blunder
the koa kept reaching
seeking


----------



## Surreal Snake

Time Machine

nietzsche and fromm got along
locked in a time machine they were keen
they spoke with sermon their wizards burning
each held a quarter of time
they spoke of philosophy
the temple of fluidity
what was right
the machine glowed it slowed
they landed in the hours
they devoured the flower of the night
anais there spreading
staring


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Coleoptera order

ignored in the forest the beetle stared
he did not care
there was nothing there
he watched the feces fall
a waterfall


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fat Man

relationships came with division
fat man wobbled and flopped in the air
no speed yet there
it whistled without a care
plutonium the bride it hide inside
it was counter intuitive
it was not alive


----------



## Surreal Snake

Guac

he pored guacamole on her belly
the tasty treat
the leaves on the trees always believed
they waved on a gravy day
heavy with spice
bells sent their spells
they dwell
the spirits flied they spun they skied
his snowman down deep
blind with no eyes it never cried
why


----------



## Surreal Snake

the silver disk spun through the air
she had the gift she needed no wish
bliss and pain all the same
it came


----------



## Surreal Snake

she went with the moment the ointment
he did it too boo hoo
introversion dragged him down down down
into the sounds
into his keep he breath she weep
he sunk into the apocalypse its destruction deep
a swing of the spiral
the abyss she seek


----------



## Surreal Snake

the demon night glows with diamond eyes
the children sky from the beauty
they cry they cry look the sky
its night


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sodom and Gomorrah

in the beginning
my holy god you do not call
he absorbed his pain his rage his crane
spitting cobra tongues showed everyone
the saved lined up one by one to an opening sun
but the sun did close look she blows
they glow
the city of souls above look ghosts
they know


----------



## Surreal Snake

soaking wet the salamander stung
with tongue
he caught that cricket look submission


----------



## Surreal Snake

Prometheus

prometheus was titan
quite the hipster look elixir
he sent his french kiss into the abyss
he tore their souls he showed them glow
you know


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spider Psychosis

it was all about getting their way
today
the pearl did come with melted sun
spun from spiders silk the sun had milk
it dripped all over that four leaf clover
the spider had psychosis it stared at the eyes of the sun
the preying mantis watched but coughed
the spider looked up a great thawing raindrop
the shadow it leaks it speaks
the mantis walked a vampire lost in thought
the spider split fuck this shit


----------



## Surreal Snake

Silver Splinter

she was fresh as aphrodite cream
a green swirl of melted pearl
the emerald twirls her shawl the world
cape come down with red velvet gown
she did not lose her raindrop
this force of nature this silver splinter
tis you


----------



## Surreal Snake

the stars kept time to the rhythm of his rhyme
it was sunshine divine
he tamed that guitar it flowered
with cocobolo scars he played for hours
he walked through the doors of perception
what a weapon


----------



## Surreal Snake

Medusa

it was plus minus sarcophagus
born of ancient blunder
the thunder in her eyes
the alchemist tried to create a mistress
born of lust ego and such
instead a witch reversed the spell
the smell
throughout the ages sages
born of illegal look
they kept inside eternal bride
reverse verse complete with curse
from rotten minds come crusts of sunshine


----------



## LucasM

Burn it down.
Burn it all down.
Throw it away!
Stay light
don't drown!
Leap away
swim far away!
don't give up
this is not your fight.

Fire's rage burns
till the world turns
black of night

emptiness

(well this is depressive - :/)

rhythmic splashing
crashing Agony
life's messenger
to the living

(better )


----------



## Surreal Snake

Love

love the creature brought features
with tongues it tasted it wasted
aphrodite stayed single she mingle
the muse laughed too shes was screwed
the moth just coughed
the preying mantis swims to atlantis
his soul mate waited with truth
this love did grow with weights and stones
he sends a spell he hurls he yells
hell


----------



## Surreal Snake

she slid on over with syntax
sexy splat
it was gyro it was spyro it was skyro
blow


----------



## Surreal Snake

why would she leave just read
she put relish on her jealous
she had it all her cloak this wall
shiny mirrors shed no tears


----------



## Surreal Snake

the biology of philology
words were very patient
ancient


----------



## Surreal Snake

the wizard walked with his thoughts
he liked to walk
nietzsche sat stunned in front of ancient sun
madness had come
he pushed too hard the syphilis the scars


----------



## Surreal Snake

The stars scream in Sanskrit
They push and they push and they push
Throwing frozen it glow so bold
So old
They wave in the sky they ribbon the night
With eyes they had insight


----------



## Surreal Snake

the stages of change
the stages of range
he went out to the river to feel
an electric eel


----------



## Surreal Snake

jealousy had three tongues
one for the unholy sun
two for the frozen moon
three for me


----------



## Surreal Snake

his dominant function was existence
cognitive rhetoric leapt from his tentacles
the monster did look in the mirror
it was clear
the sounds of insight had blueberry might
who cares the night did stare
everywhere


----------



## Surreal Snake

the blueberry twirled her tongues at the sun
cum
she sat in batches of lashes
the grass was near thinking clear
bending in the breeze their only need
planted in their sage
to wave


----------



## Surreal Snake

in the beginning there was nothing
the sunshine goes blind in the nighttime
she forgets her depth her sunset
she thaws with her tongues then is done
they could not improve nothing
this creature of nothing
once again


----------



## Surreal Snake

she took down the spiders webs and fed
spiders screamed as the mantis cleaned
she ate she fed she broke she fled
she prey and walk away
touche


----------



## Surreal Snake

he lived like an animal a cannibal
look ma no claws
talons drove deep into her meat
squeak


----------



## Surreal Snake

he was physically ill from the pain
he vomited up his sea shells
they spilled on the floor there was more
gored by life in the night
the bull the grip the fuck the shit
wanna coffee


----------



## Dalien

A Book

The book sits
forlorn
Scattered lines
intimidate
Dropped splashing,
into a world,
facing small moments of ink
What the world
thinks it reads


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spiral stars stab the night in the heart
A spark
Luscious shine spreads its vines throughout time
It doesn't matter


----------



## Dalien

Visual silence 
was a white noise 
that drank the essence
--the ink drying


----------



## Dalien

Still Born

All the moments
to not be a twinkle
to come a butterfly
to dance ashes to bone
to not sing the core 
these breaths are still alive
but one became
all the same
to lay it all to sleep
as blood returns to sea
and bones wear the ground
death is breathless


----------



## Dalien

A Wish

I sit here and stare at my bruises
How I wish they never had to appear
May they only be just that
And never permanently scar the hands
Least the fingers hurt too hard to write


----------



## Surreal Snake

It went on silver the song
The pirate pissed on the nobles cape
It was grape
Alone he roamed the waves his home
The muse there too stoned on you


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nightmare

the daymare come coated on a honey hive
bees inside
the nightmare omniscient with reign
waves so great it arrived late
it was never on time


----------



## Surreal Snake

True love did not have conditions
Tradition
Acceptance or not spoke polyglot
It was in the dictionary


----------



## hauntology

she sat like a faring grouse
looking for the answer to life in the stars
did she know they all were dead
all her friends lived in the sky
did she know what she said
poison apple falls to doom
but she stood up
through the tyranny she ran away
traveling to create better days


----------



## cityofcircuits

Between you and I
Nothing has changed
Really.....

These confines we share
Brothers too

Columns and columns
Of phallic glass totums
Piercing the freedoms above
Business is a rapist fiend
Of love

The demonized heavens.

Who am I to judge brother?
I chose to live here


----------



## cityofcircuits

Yesterday my Grandfather died
Today I found a quarter from 65'


----------



## cityofcircuits

Pantheon of obtuse glorifications
Hallways confetti bile stymied soldiers smile
'Incomiiiiiiiiing!!!!'
Waves and waves of the nation's slaves
Wave your flag
The few 
The proud
The crippled and the dead


----------



## cityofcircuits

Bonuses 
Incentives
Medical
Dental
Movement
Advancement
Stressed
Depressed
Longing
Wanting
Impatient
Distant
Anemic
Homesick
Tired
Uninspired


----------



## cityofcircuits

Dementia
'Where are you going?'
I have no idea
What I'll be doing


----------



## cityofcircuits

Gazing innocence
Lost in thought
secret codes
I ask and you do not answer
eyes a fence now
so that i may not enter

your thoughts 
imprisoned,sacred close 
oh,Majestic worries, 
you worry
you

Those pursed lips have a seal, don't they?
They are baptized in truth
They will not sin again

Let me drown in your eyes and die on your shores
Have me wander your desert heart and thirst

Take my hand, my holy trust, and lead me to loss
For even this is love


----------



## cityofcircuits

He brings a companion
imagined.
Shouts this clear:
"The day is yours."

The Harbinger waves 
Smiles
What do the faux prophets say?

Whispering.
We were talking.


Days were aging

and settling;



We were at rest.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Sharp Suited Sharks 
Feeding
Fervently Feasting, Foul Fiends 
Covetous Cuthroats, Cultured Convicts Convincing
Innocents Inked In Immensely Incurred Interests, 
Indebted
Enslaved, Effaced Emotions, Exasperated


----------



## Surreal Snake

Japanese Giant Hornet sonneT

they hover in the air experience there
thirty thousand bees killed the need
thirty hornets invade the bees nest
lots of threes
three inches long with jaws so wrong
natures song
one sprays his pheromones twenty nine come along
bees screaming on their knees their heads soon gone
in three hours death the flower
devours
their children taken too they knew
what a group
they fly home in skies with three eyes
with blood on their wings they sing


----------



## Surreal Snake

she fed off his dracula into his cape she awake
blame laid in her cup of time
the resentment the same once again
they wanted attention whats that
detention


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

into the void without noise
the abyss sent their kiss..


----------



## Surreal Snake

his quarter of time jumped to the sky
there it stood in the hood
screaming at candy coated lover
use a rubber


----------



## Dalien

Birdsong

Come sing me
play chords
entwined swords
mine and diamonds
shush, listen~
birdsong...
alas, can not pen those words
beauty surrounds the beast
the child does sing


----------



## hauntology

i sat in the middle of
absolutely nothing
pretending i knew
"hello father"


----------



## dizzycactus

my gf wrote me this recently. it's sweet 

He's different. Not like the others
He's the one who makes me trust, have faith again
The way he holds me and tells me 
"You can trust me"! 
The way our eyes meet.
It Makes something inside me 
Quiver with ecstasy.
He doesn't judge, he's slow to anger and he understands. 
And i love just him
My Adam x


----------



## Surreal Snake

the sturgeon mistook for a shark
ancient through evolution it takes its time
shit on its mind


----------



## Surreal Snake

shadows in the narrows waves from space
turning and shifting drifting then seeking
dropping then high low then they find
the mind


----------



## Dalien

Tendril Color

tendrils dig deep
seeping from one to another
weight of it all
bares it's leaves
branches take a bow
and the sky smiles
standing up for the fall
a blanket colors


----------



## Surreal Snake

the shadow had a shadow but it kept it hidden
there must be division
with wails of pain they join once again
they gathered together with iron and feather
he did not know he did not glow


----------



## Surreal Snake

the oyster sat stunned darkness the sun
three miles below the current she glow
it opened its mouth a pearl shot out
she rolled on the floor frozen no more


----------



## Surreal Snake

Polar Bear

trapped on the ice it was life
had not eaten in weeks too weak to swim
he laid down to sleep
to seek
the ocean wailed the holy grail
he awoke to the sunset
waves of seals off the left port
he roared


----------



## RogueWave

Blood in The Moonlight


The hoof beats pounded across the forest floor, a patchwork of shade and silver light,
Behind them, lesser in volume but greater in fervor, bare feet padded against mud and moss and stone.

The hunters’ shortness of breath rivaled only by their foresight,
Leaves licked flank then thigh with dewy tongues, while thorns nipped at hair and blood and bone.

Through the thicket and past the rock, and into the clearing he fled,
Eyes to the sky in desperation, gloss of brown stained with moon and dread.


“Oh Fawn, where you gonna run to? Fawn, where you gonna run?”
Said the moon with a cool voice that rattled the dead leaves and raised the frost heaves
“Hide me Moon! Please, hide me Moon!”
The moon let go a cackle that brought forth the winter and made Fawn’s guts go cold as the hope fled his heart
“Oh Fawn, where you gonna run to? Fawn, where you gonna run?”


They were beautiful, but there was terror in their beauty, which of course meant they were truly beautiful.
He could see them now, they resembled his betrayer,
Each as smooth, each as pale, each as radiant, each his slayer.
Hunt became feast, but feast will turn hunt all too soon,
Just as red turns to black by the light of the moon.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Orca Pod

the killer whales close protecting one another
mother
they swam as one
they spun they twirled till seals laid still
nature cruel they knew the rule
there were no fools


----------



## Surreal Snake

the praying mantis stood
with eyes so wide marbles that shine
he looked at the sky
a bird it fly
why


----------



## Surreal Snake

she melted becoming sand sea shells burrowed into her
creatures stuck out their tongues
they pulled her inside the screams never heard
they wiggled to the bottom they weren't stopping
she rose again with sea shells within
she walked in the waves porpoise did play
she watched them fly blinded by night
they sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

the walls cold inside marble halls
the rats scurried along they stuck to the walls
cockroaches by their side
the only ones left


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mermaid Amulet

her amulet soaking wet
the ruby conditioned to the wind
the mermaid swam without glands
she surfed on the waves to the ocean she gave
the lightning delivered echoes quivered silver withered
poseidon yawned same old song


----------



## Surreal Snake

Quipus sonneT

inca gold glowed inside ribbons of time
no written word the yarn did turn
using knots of raindrops for thought
they spoke of history the mystery
mystical in application they spun
llamas wool miles long the knots played along
the empire run within knots of polyglot
they sung
the gods there too shining the sky
the sun stared with one eye
she glowed on the sea for all to see
the ancient alchemist reads the latest verse
mathematics and the stars read for hours
history devours


----------



## Surreal Snake

the cockroach runs in the rain the lightning veins
it survives alive shuffling side to side splash in eyes
instinct there stench in air blue cheese stare


----------



## Surreal Snake

wolves run the open lake the snow it lays
they power glide muscles cry the sun alive in bluest sky
alpha male and beta sail there is no trail
one goes down a slip the clown
sliding around


----------



## HouseOfFlux

Repost from the "thy poetry" thread cos i iz like so talented.

I had a cat
Within my hat
And in three days
SHE DIED.


----------



## Surreal Snake

the alien did play she surfed on space waves
starships flew all around melting sounds beyond the crowns
they flew those ships light speed no shit


----------



## Surreal Snake

the mermaid came at midnight
her tongue moving around the stars not one sound
they looked down down down
she wiggled on the sand dune playing with her petals
the crab there he stare


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kundalini Sky sonneT

the kundalini unwinds then wraps the spine
it drools the vine wrapped tight with mind
it opens an eye the diamond shine
stars in the sky watch with their eye
they wanted a look they asked not took
the sky let through she was blue
they spoke with each other the wow the flutter
up the vine it did go the tongues real slow
the shadow did come its zipper undone
they walked right through that door
the cave was there noise nowhere
light there too it glow so bold
the darkness cracked in two
it knew


----------



## jdstankosky

Not entirely sure what the difference is between this poetry thread sticky and the "Thy Poetry" sticky poetry thread is?


----------



## Dalien

name of the game
there was none
a poem is a poet
or is a poet a poem
either way 
it is written


----------



## Surreal Snake

the praying mantis on his knees he believed
with the rest he bowed in jest
the nihilist in the corner a mantis reformer
scratching the sky he practice to fly
and a star ship flew by high in the night
he look up and touch


----------



## Surreal Snake

her praying mantis pet purred
he rubs his head against her face
the grace
she hands him a cockroach
it wiggle wiggle
the mantis breaks its back
a snack


----------



## Surreal Snake

the angel ran through the forest
in the moonlight there was no sight
her wings folded back she gone jack
she jumped in the night wings spread seeking flight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Untitled Arachnid

arachnid attraction wiggles through the dirt
spiders sunk their fangs that one has bangs
with sixteen legs they wrap their mummy becoming one
with instinctual need this greed they feed the need
to be
her divinity spread before him the spider stares six eyes the glare
her tongues pull out his night
left with only light the spider empties
with red ruby eyes she opens and smiles
this spider feels
my meal


----------



## Laguna

_On the Shore_


feeling thankless
where my soul stood enraptured
a duration of two twelvemonth with sincerity
as if it never happened

I'm wet
sand between my toes
plant life and muck
woven about my extremities

taking the blame
for what has been strangling me
blaming myself for
seeing what was nor yet

blowing the hair out of my eyes
as the salt water burns
pores
sunburned skin

feeling like a pubescent
a jackass
deciding I've lost my ability
to feel straight

looking back as it
heads beyond the horizon
beyond earshot
and wake

though I neither care
who's wrong or right
never keeping score
for how I embrace this life

but I can't stand on two feet
until I look down in the water eyes burning
say to my reflection
it was done to you

turning my back to the ocean
pulling the muck out from between my toes
feeling the salty sandy paste
in my hair

taking blame is okay for me
but why am I bleeding?
because I stood over the cabin balcony
to one on bended knee singing sonnet

because I know I didn't dream
pushing open the window 
watching
listening

I know what I received
what I heard, sensed, absorbed
disappointed in your choice
camouflage

a changing dynamic I accept
not without forewarning on two feet
given with respect
dignity

changing course without alert
throwing me overboard while sleeping
doggy paddling to the shore
ship Captain states I was never on board

I was on board flesh blood heart
didn't deserve to be thrown over
without a life vest and unbeknownst
I just wanted to dock with time to pack my bags

though we helped
one to the other
I reenergized your spirit
thankless

may another reap the rewards
of a restored soul
never will I give that to another
to be thankless

On the shore dazed
I walk toward land
looking for a spout 
of fresh water to restore

I'm on the shore


----------



## Surreal Snake

i wanted to her
i wanted to hold the sky
i wanted to ruff ruff
i wanted to twirl my fingers through her sprinklers
i wanted to dwell in her basement
i wanted to spell derangement
i wanted to lay in her sarcophagus
i wanted to breath in her keep
i wanted to become her meat
i wanted to stain her raindrop pain
i wanted to say that again
i wanted to hear her sigh
i wanted to show her fly
i wanted to see her petals bellowing heavy metal
i wanted to rock her muse
i wanted to become her perfume
i wanted to
i wanted to taste her tongues
i wanted to lay on her shores
i wanted to absorb


----------



## Surreal Snake

It was two minutes ago
It happened just like that the darkness cracked in half
up against the wall the demon wore his shawl
Y'all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hubba hubba lover
The sandcastle grew it towered with tooth
She gone right or wrong


----------



## Surreal Snake

Serenity surrendered to tranquility
It had a need
Peace the beast on a leash
Sometime it feed


----------



## hauntology

I ventured into the school of misinterpretism 
To understand your schisms 
I fell into what I didn't want
The sun lapped me up like an ocean
What was this emotion?


----------



## Surreal Snake

it was sickening the quickening
stars bobbled they wobbled with indigo souls
with quick jerky movements turkeys walk with their clan
gobble gobble


----------



## Surreal Snake

the dragon wiggle wiggle
it throws the sky over its shoulders it fly
the electric eel squeals in the water
it got a feel


----------



## Swede

On an altar covered with cloth
sliced from hip to hip

I am the ashes
new life breaks free
screaming
squarming
twisting
flailing

I am not the same
I am not

I look at them
Perfection
And I understand


----------



## Surreal Snake

Swede said:


> On an altar covered with cloth
> sliced from hip to hip
> 
> I am the ashes
> new life breaks free
> screaming
> squarming
> twisting
> flailing
> 
> I am not the same
> I am not
> 
> I look at them
> Perfection
> And I understand




I really like this one


----------



## Surreal Snake

T.S. Eliot

in a single stick of poetry the gryphon roars
t.s. eliot cloaks himself in velvet and melts
he fly in the night no end in sight
inside the holy shroud
he stays inside his hourglass dripping
turned upside down he becomes a noun his muse in gown
they wore their crowns


----------



## Surreal Snake

Relationships never last acceptance haha
With blisters on her lips she does the hit
He was stealthy
Unhealthy
Stoned on obsession that permanent weapon
Subjective
With spike in her hand she drives in like a man
Slam


----------



## Surreal Snake

Necromancer

the necromancer becomes a dancer
he bounced on that star it sparks for hours
silence reigns down it tips his crowns
the sounds of others smothered


----------



## Surreal Snake

what was beauty but her tears
what was love but a touch
love was not enough they got its crust
her tears leaked out silver blue and gold
in tears so high they fall with such
their eyes rust they melt


----------



## Surreal Snake

Intelligence cursed creation and worse
Te controlled
Ti sleep in its keep
Creep


----------



## Surreal Snake

her tribe was love she gave it a shove
all you need is love
lennon there too his spirit flipped the bird
rain fell from her eyes she had sky
darkness fell in her raindrops they had clout


----------



## hauntology

malpropsing
enterprising
knowledgable goon
without a ray of
catscratchery
you stood the moon up
to prove yourself more
you hid your id in attics
to call out to to old telephones
but i saw you
the tears fell as if blood on a statue
did we defeat medusa?


----------



## Surreal Snake

sometimes a figure eight would appear
with scars of pain it showed explain
it would only come for a moment
eternity bubbled in layers
soothsayers


----------



## Lacrimosa

Phases through a broken smile
Agitation of the mind
Confusion lasts for ages
Down the sea of broth and brine

Who are we to tell? 
What brews down deep below
Fusing through the shadows
Of uncertain madness we bestow.

Wading towards a light
Foggy and fading through this breach
Reach a hand towards this candle
Burning brightly in it's heat.

Quivering mouths unfold truths
Like thorned blossoms in the snow
Tainted with false colors
Deception can only show.

What likelihood is this paradigm 
So twisted and benign.
Towards peace and prosperity 
Seems the answer to this rhyme.


----------



## Surreal Snake

the lovers laid
the sun shone down rays twirled no sounds
silence there too chagall he knew
the crowns of the sky holding up high
the lovers shake they tremble with fate


----------



## unINFalliPle

A simultaneous what
Said to the other
Two friends, lovers?
A state of confusion 
From one to the other
Two souls so different and alike
Is the you then, the you now?
And what is you, anyhow?
Am I supposed to delve deep
Am I supposed to play a role?
For support, for caring
Am I too selfish for that?
Is it meant to be real? 
Why does it seem so fake?
Don't think, just be
Naturally
What's expected of me
Who's me? 
What?


----------



## Surreal Snake

buddha sat stunned there was no one
happily he cried in touch with the eye
alone he roamed he had found his home
crystals of thought twitched in the mist


----------



## Surreal Snake

she turned around the stars sat stunned
no talking anyone
she was a goddess her name was flawless
lost in thoughts on the rock
buddha sought


----------



## Surreal Snake

we shall see where the future leads
kashmir
neil young sat stunned by the side of the road
his long hair blowing in the air
crushed


----------



## Surreal Snake

~Ni~Black Mamba Kundalini Creation sonneT

intuition was the condition
spinal fluid was lucid
baby snakes swam an agenda man
the kundalini grand
hast thou not been a good goblin
it wraps tight with might the snake hiss right
line seven was spreading
she was wetting
up to the mind the scene of the crime
the snake unwinds with time sublime
the trance took a glance and a chance
locking eyes with the sky it was fly
line thirteen was dirty
line fourteen screamed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ne the keen eye on the outside
everything a threat understand no regret
in control it had a soul
it glow


----------



## Surreal Snake

Neil Young

after the gold rush there was rust
neil dreamed of eternity her skin so clean
her perfumed scent of exuberance
with beauty and trust he felt the rush
eternity undid her belt


----------



## Surreal Snake

Newton's Comet

1680
the comet flies by the earth way up high
isaac hitched a ride he fly the night
he explored the universe bound in worth
born on christmas day superstition some say
it did not matter gravity the dancer
he found the answer
through science and self reliance
with calculus he found the sounds
he saw the light he saw its right
particles no fools he ground the rules
colours cried in the sky he wrote the universe
in verse


----------



## Surreal Snake

the robot took its cough drop
it coughed
it looked up at the stars the flowers
time did not exist it blistered
the universe kept expanding it was planning
with massive tentacles it reached for the beast
peace
it did not exist get on with it
submit


----------



## Surreal Snake

the sheep was excited
it stood in line a new cell phone divine
society went to shit get over it
i has wifi


----------



## Surreal Snake

they never listened they christened
stun and purge they had that urge
dipped in water cannon fodder
father


----------



## Surreal Snake

Pride Parade

they marched as one the sky the sun
we all were equal people
they deserved their rights they fought
the spite
ginsberg there too he knew
love was all they heard the call
y'all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bukowski Bitch

he laid in his own vomit
a sonnet
he puked up his pearls in a frozen world
he got in a fight with the night
the overlord of verse was cursed
he fell asleep and peed so warm the need
to be


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

the ghost did a double post
double post..


----------



## Surreal Snake

he would have his pound of thought
lost inside the circle the thinker caught a knot
around and around the figure eight flashed
he broke it open into the sounds
eternity bound


----------



## Shabby

I wanna talk about that time you ripped each color off my rainbow
Only to paint me blue as ocean
And dive right into my heart -
That time your smile wrapped a string around my finger
And I caught myself … believing in you
Cuz you felt like cookie dough and ice cream
On a gloomy rainy London day
I wanna talk about that time I drew mountains on your body
Just to prove how far I’d move them for you
Learning Braille to read the impurities of your skin
That time when pillows took your form and you …
You became my poetry
 I wanna talk about that time you told me
That my right eye was pretty in the morning
But my left would really shine in the afternoon
that time when I lost myself in the dent of your thigh
and your lips were the only thing that could bring me home
or can I mention our adventure?
When creeping around you as you slept
Was my sacred celebratory dance to us
 how our love sounded like a crystal chandelier in a houseboat
when we’d zoom around the world to meet each other half way
Only to end up realizing we – we - were always there anyways.

I wanna talk about love.


----------



## Surreal Snake

tied to an anchor looking for their answer
the necromancer
he explores the sounds systems of bound
diamonds and pearls had their own world
he sunk to the stars dark matter had flowers
the necromancer dances he took his chances


----------



## Surreal Snake

nirvana hidden in sandboxes swimming
gold once used for ancient art now a commodity
based on weight
silver slithered just below
junk food and waste a common disgrace
enlightenment a show on hbo
starvation the norm right around the corner


----------



## Surreal Snake

memory the most powerful emotion
it swam in our ocean
chemical reactions sat scratching
made of meat liquids and feet
squeak


----------



## Surreal Snake

Bacardi Bitch

the lizard lick the sky it tick
with fast jerky movements
click
the trees sat alone in their zone
ghost and clones roamed in the loam
the wizard there with long kinky hair


----------



## Surreal Snake

they lined the roads thousands untold
crucified they stood
the heat and the birds the cross and the words
they stood alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Their tentacles reach they seek
The octopus placed in a maze
It moves through the angles ten feet of beak tango
The food laying still it picks up down it swill


----------



## Surreal Snake

Van Gogh sat by the lake
He drew the stars he painted for hours
Silver and gold blue in the snow
it flow


----------



## Surreal Snake

The pomegranate sat in the sun
Socrates there Pluto it dared
The stars in the night had shine by their sides
Fate had misplaced its cape
Socrates stare


----------



## Xenograft

Before posting, I'm curious, you said we can post prose? I write flash-fiction in my free time, and was wondering it would be acceptable for me to post it here, or if I would be better off posting somewhere else.


----------



## Frosty

If you have to ask
you already know
a spear in the chest
blood gushing elsewhere


----------



## Xenograft

So...

It's just poetry then...?

._.


----------



## Frosty

Lazy Bear said:


> So...
> 
> It's just poetry then...?
> 
> ._.


I would imagine that you can post prose, I just don't think it's as popular.

The people here who post.....We sold our souls to the devil. We have pitchforks stuck in our asses.


----------



## Xenograft

I'm gonna go make a prose thread then.


----------



## Surreal Snake

the fe ferocious
atrocious
the blame the jealousy the legacy
the drama had stamina bent out of shape


----------



## Surreal Snake

who could you trust they were all full of rust
the praying mantis laid broken the bird had spoken
it laid across a rock lost in its thoughts


----------



## Surreal Snake

the stars way up high they fell from the sky
on you and i
tired of flying they leap from the shining
blueberries squished they did not get their wish
bitch


----------



## Surreal Snake

stupid questions for attention
they got detention
banished for life with strife
spices melted in his eyes
it was sunrise


----------



## Surreal Snake

The mermaid dripped off the crescent moon
She spun she fell she did not yell
Waiting below the ocean it glow
She hit the water the oceans daughter


----------



## Surreal Snake

Frida

kahlo looked like the unabomber
you know you wanna
with a metal spine her monkey hung on to time
that conceptual mime
her muse was strong he brought tequila along
they sang songs


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scar

like a scar on my body you will always be there
i drag the moon slowly across the floor strangling her
i know about her though she is old she has lost her hair
two cuts in my wrists multiple orgasms
they twitch

old lines shook off their brine and melted in time
the gods below did have no souls
they got told
who were the berries who brought the good faery
she was merry

this blog above who showed no love
this clarion of time
klimt stewed in the soup bubbling and covering
he dines with immortal time his cape weary in a treasure chest
stick and stones did show their bones


----------



## Surreal Snake

the alligator a half ton it could jump
a walnut brain the instinct vein
it did not need to problem solve
evolved


----------



## Surreal Snake

universe rhetoric etcetera
complications misplaced monster in place
stars in the night alright


----------



## Surreal Snake

the goddess cums all over the ocean
she dives from the sky with water in sight
the dolphin it fly
she enters the ocean with devotion
the motion


----------



## Surreal Snake

the fly bumped into the night
it tumbled it twirled downward it furled into the world
the fly knots the air catches itself reassembles in smell
the fly looked down hell all around


----------



## Surreal Snake

Smeagol

smeagol had a weeble
it had found its pound of ego
it stared in the mirror with tear
no one there


----------



## Surreal Snake

The First Circle

solzhenitsyn had it rough no rubber
held in a room standing with eight
the size of a closet blog it
he suffered with mind the light bulb it shine
sent to the camps for letter in feather
today no better
he wrote like a spider he hide it
on toilet paper rolls he wrote his souls
the gulag stood its ground iron in gown


----------



## Surreal Snake

the gryphon stood in the hood
it watched from up high wings sing to the night
it held the sky on its back
it was cracking


----------



## Surreal Snake

the creature laid at the bottom of the lake
it wiggled with fate silent in loam
inca stone sat all around it had found


----------



## Surreal Snake

the sky cracked frozen chunks fell like sea shells
whistled the air the conch did stare
with bluish tinge they fell
pizza slices from hell


----------



## Surreal Snake

Buzzzz

corn seeds coated in neonicotinoid insecticide
synthetic nicotine
planted in the ground bee skulls all around
no pollination it crushed flowers faces
we did not need to exist


----------



## Surreal Snake

the beast released to its leash
lost inside the ego hive
it put its hopes in others
wow and flutter


----------



## Surreal Snake

The grail sat by the pail
Zeus puked drunk in a stupor
The moon was in Jupiter
The grail overflowed it glowed
The creature studied Zeus's features
Lady Godiva quite the rider


----------



## infpetal

A soft breeze. 
Tender leaf. 



Float 


- fly - 


fall. 



Pick up 
fallen angel, 


shake 
dust away 


and place 
upon a branch. 


Nestled and safe.


----------



## Surreal Snake

he slept on her breasts
with silver and lace jade just a taste
dolphins twirled in the sky it was night
the stars shone down wearing their crowns
cancun bound


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sixteen seasons in the abyss
Black orchids fed with their heads
They waved in the sky with wings by side
Petals purred rotten with word
It blamed its life's pain on the rain


----------



## Surreal Snake

loyalty and acceptance used as reflections
the walls kept growing shadows kept rowing in the boat
with scum on oars they paddle to shore
the gulf of mexico they shout
farout


----------



## Kageko

Meretseger 


The goddess lives. She consumes all that invade her realm. Like mice. Fuzzy white with blood red eyes. The blood. She needs to live. To breathe. To move. And slide along the earth. Like liquid metal. Quiet. Deathly quiet. They call her she who loves silence. She does. Love. 


Silence. I see her lying there. Like old metal. Rusted and cracked. But the eyes. Never lose their shine. Never lose their life. I should have known. Should have known better. She is the goddess. My goddess. And I will bow because. 


She was only sleeping when I thought her dead.


--------------------------------------------------


100 word poem written several years ago for a group I was a member of.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The black orchids petals mad
The wind it wamm
They shook all around orgasms on ground
The sounds
Their tongues there too pointing at the moon


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Orchid Narcissus

He walked by fountains so high
They scratched the sky
A beautiful creature with glorious features
Silver flowed from the fountains
It twas a mountain
In love with itself it opened its mouth
Melt


----------



## camus11

*To The Lady Philosopher*

When your being shone upon the eyes and minds
Of eager students, visionaries, future movers of humankind
How is it that divinity has graced you, my love?
The beauty of Venus, the wisdom of Minerva
The dialect of the Muses, the reason of Apollo
I thank the Stars that you are not another Penelope
Fated to be her husband's slave, without autonomy
From the head of the world you sprang independent and true
Minerva radiant, Minerva in glory, Dear Philosopher Queen of Alexandria
My love, it is your soul that sustains the Pharos Lighthouse flame
It is your very existence that makes existence worthy of its Cosmic Game


When the sun set upon the barren coastline land
Serapis lies forlorn in tatters amidst the sand
What matters Truth and Beauty in a city dying
The river Nile floods again with Isis's mournful crying
Love and Wisdom are in graveyards, under the dark
Of the followers of God and their tortuous mark
In their fumes of hate and fear they did condemn
The greatest woman against which vulgar men contend
Cyril, Peter and their gang, those deacons of Evil
Slaves of Jesus Christ who deceives the earth still
They did trade, for the faked death of their Messianic Führer
The bloody murder of Hypatia, noble and beautiful Lady Philosopher
A blood sacrifice for their insane god Jehovah
When my Star died, Hope too left the world forever 
Canonized and sanctified Cyril stood shameless and drunk with fame
Upon the roads Hypatia once rode her chariot drawn by horses tamed
And in that Caesarion Church where Beauty and Truth — I cannot go on like this
I wonder how Orestes coped, and posthumous Synesius
The echo resounds too strong for rhyme and verse to strive to meter
It is dark upon my grieving soul, my Light murdered by the gang of Lector Peter!


----------



## Surreal Snake

frida laid on the ground roots all around
they twirled into the ground
they took her down


----------



## Surreal Snake

Driftwood piled high the beach it shine
Starship in the sky
They took a quick look and booked


----------



## Surreal Snake

The ice wall sheer a mirror
He looked inside he saw its eyes
He continued to climb
Slide


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mass media constipedia
Wikipedia
Google and spice and everything nice
Fox and spam from the can
CNN spit out its peppermint
Government the same in the reign
Control the game


----------



## Surreal Snake

jupiter had juicy moons
lo was colorful her volcanoes wonderful
they covered her moon
lo unrobed and spread her coals


----------



## Surreal Snake

the black hole bent light
its gravitational pull changed time
it sucked everything within
the vicious twin


----------



## Surreal Snake

the fourteenth moon of neptune twirled
glowing pearls unfurl their curls
neptune sat stunned as they spun


----------



## Surreal Snake

borders on shores there was s'mores
they would divide the night if they could
sheep grazed in the meadows happy in their delinquency
they fed and they grazed
shit ankle deep


----------



## Surreal Snake

freedom of speech wiggled on the leash
getting worse the government lurch
six foot ten with no friends


----------



## Surreal Snake

Míkmaq stared the ocean there
salmon everywhere
across the ocean there was implosion
wooden ships sailed for miles denial in their sails
there would be trials


----------



## Surreal Snake

drops of black metal dripped in space
the nebula near it had tears
trillions of light years away


----------



## Surreal Snake

the sky entered a black hole
blue got sucked into cyclone
and people stared as their shadows disappeared


----------



## ShadoWolf

Er I've written a poem about hades if anyone wants to hear it?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Most people will drain your dragon
They will watch it leak out of your hole
Waiting underneath with tongues below
Licking up your glow


----------



## Surreal Snake

The beetle walk its copper armor shining
Wobbling around till crushed on the ground
The sound


----------



## Surreal Snake

she floated down wings horizontal
she stood in the night the stars shone bright
she landed on ground it shook all around
the sounds


----------



## Surreal Snake

big brother never wore no rubber
he fucked them sheep deep
he blew that load wherever he go


----------



## Surreal Snake

the weeble was evil
they read the book the weeble wobble
in their prime conditioned with superstition
bitchin


----------



## Surreal Snake

The universe got prayers and verse
It had worth
She was spiritual she was lyrical


----------



## Surreal Snake

The wasp licks the orchids nectar
It's tongue tastes
It takes in a drop lost in want


----------



## Surreal Snake

he was a godless heathen breathing
he sucked in that air without a care
instinct there


----------



## Dalien

Spoken

told shut up along the life
bow down and silence
quiet is the gun that screams huh
no words need to be woken


----------



## camus11

*Empress of my Desire*

Adamantine queen
Decked in pleasure
Regal like the rain
Directs her passions
Imperious fountain of beauty
Her presence is the fairest opium
Love's sharp priestess
Lust's ennoblement
Ennui's competition
Like Lilith she commands
With a voice of eternal bliss
In her own power
Divine elegance of warm winter
Goddess of yearning summers
Semiramis, Empress of Desire
Her smile is decadent
Her hair a voluptuous cascade
And her eyes smoldering
As only my Beauty can be


----------



## Surreal Snake

existence begun with a circle
spinning around gasses and rocks
it did not take any thought
suspended in space existence took place


----------



## Surreal Snake

the sheep not happy
lost on the plain look around once again
they cared for themselves they yelped
nothing will change but the range


----------



## Surreal Snake

white gravy on roast beef
white gravy on roast beef
they stood in the buffet line
sluggish and dormant ornaments
their will sucked out vertical they shout
wheres the melt


----------



## Surreal Snake

where were the great thinkers
the philosophers
underground with insect sounds their crowns astound
they stayed down down down
look around


----------



## Surreal Snake

experts in rhetoric etcetera
all the answers the internet planet
psychology brings its diamond ring


----------



## Surreal Snake

exoplanets had liquid water
huge with star the eternal hour
earth puny with looney


----------



## Surreal Snake

the ice circle spun beside others
perfect organic circles
around and around all over the world
milk thistle bends by the shores
trout swam by in freezing temperatures they glide
they did not know why circles throw


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Rhodesian Ridgeback ran across the plain
It was not tame
It ran at the lion it was flying
With ridge on its back it attacked
It ran with a pack


----------



## Surreal Snake

it deserved better
with feathers it flew in the goo
it stayed in a cage locked in the day


----------



## Surreal Snake

diatribes of aphorisms terminal condition
a blueberry submission
the metaphor leaked gore all over the forest floor
they did it alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

the swing set on the edge of the abyss
hades waited below
she kept swinging higher and higher
then let go


----------



## Surreal Snake

testing one two three testing one two three
she sat in her nest
the hummingbird knew what she was doing
she put it together in all kinds of weather
wet feathers


----------



## Surreal Snake

they went to the ball masks and all
the walls thawing ice licks the floor
bee hives on the ground floating all around
people looked down the rail held their weight
one fell it was fate


----------



## Surreal Snake

spiders spun in space with eight legs
some had six eyes some eight
they could not get their bearings
no webs


----------



## Surreal Snake

he stumbled and tripped into the abyss
ravens flew beside his spell
he fell for days the birds stayed
he watched their wings


----------



## Karuna

Love isn't a do over
Feather sunrise, pray
Teardrops from my heart quench the fire




My soul needs a confession 
Come my sunrise
Border on most faithful
It's coming into view
It's stumbling into truth


Unto the light I go where it is darkest


----------



## Surreal Snake

they dug da punishment
shame broke branches tumbling down down down
the rain it glow
the hummingbird sticks out her tongue
she cums


----------



## Karuna

Simpler the the times 
harder the grind 
bordering black and white 
found justice 
she was good for the night


----------



## Dalien

Spirit Crush

Behind pale conceptions lie defunct dimensions
Abusive rhetoric riding tainted blood lines
They crowd teeth on their fists with hips
Thunderous hooves swirl slipping over lips
Silken air breathes a wild rustling encolure
As a raven dances pure air twirling that whirl
The spirit of freedom spines an equine
Go ahead try it can not be taken nor forsaken
For it is mine and that raven perches in a black horse
Crushed much is not that enough


----------



## Surreal Snake

god was not a particle it existed in their wish
stones sat stunned in their heads
legion and siren amoral in the soil
they crossed their bones


----------



## Surreal Snake

Give me winter give me grace
Just a taste
Down in the spiders keep there was meat
He pinned her to his web and fed


----------



## Surreal Snake

The marquis despised
He cried narcissism
It dripped from his eyes
With bluest eyes he cries
Why


----------



## Surreal Snake

Marquis

de sade was ready she was sweaty
he jerked her head back
a handful of hair he don't care
he pulled it hard she yelled
une dure journée de travail


----------



## Surreal Snake

vegetables rotted quicker
genetically altered liqueur
you got a purty face


----------



## Surreal Snake

Central Park

central park had oversized stars
weeping willows wept over the water
with lilies and pads it was rad
the lilies flower stared for hours
she stuck out her tongues at the sun
her shadow bent naked


----------



## Surreal Snake

heat leaked through the mountain
water within its fountains
veins of gold tumble down down down
the mountain sweats the clouds appear
the mists fight
the diamond sky waves so high
with massive wings she spreads before me
the stars blew their first kiss


----------



## Surreal Snake

she buried her last poem in a stone
it opened its mouth then swallowed
she kept it there then buried underground
with the sounds


----------



## Aquamarine

A lonely soul, missing it's other half,
Embarking on a journey to find its mate

Flying oceans,
Flown over the oceans,
Walked the crowds
Crossing lands

She searches over
Thousands of countries
Millions of other souls in the crowd
Billions of identities
Endless grains of sand.

Finally she sees
Her other half
Where have you been? he asked
I've been waiting for you, she whispered.


----------



## Surreal Snake

the heat glowed coals
it stuck to mounds of air
it dripped from there


----------



## Frosty

*The Unsavory Result of Concrete Bones*

Golden man with a good plan
passed out next to the drugged up walrus
He's a dead man with a good plan
Thinking about winning it all 
While trying to blend
flopped all out and pissing into the arctic wind 

it's all apples and oranges back home
He makes juice out of newspaper articles


----------



## Surreal Snake

the plastic cave all the rage
they went inside to melt
they absorb inside the hive


----------



## Surreal Snake

the crystal ball rolled down the hall eye and all
they got dizzy looking at lizzy
they turned away another day


----------



## Surreal Snake

the full moon was cumming
good loving on the button
she was humping


----------



## Surreal Snake

the raven stared instinct there
it did not care
it looked at the worm
squirming


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Mamba Kundalini Star sonneT

the black mamba glides in space
he has found his place
he finds a star and twirls for hours
he absorbs its powers
he unwinds the star is fine
he continues the flight absorbed in the night
his red ruby eyes absorbs the sky
blue as night
he opens his mouth syringes stiletto out
the poison drips down it seeks
people look up some see the drops
it enters their thoughts
their minds become clear
the kundalini near


----------



## Surreal Snake

Frosty said:


> *The Unsavory Result of Concrete Bones*
> 
> Golden man with a good plan
> passed out next to the drugged up walrus
> He's a dead man with a good plan
> Thinking about winning it all
> While trying to blend
> flopped all out and pissing into the arctic wind
> 
> it's all apples and oranges back home
> He makes juice out of newspaper articles


Awesome..


----------



## Surreal Snake

North West Territories

de beers opened another diamond mine
caribou there they were scared
their grazing grounds pounded into the sounds
they stamp their feet barely enough to eat
they drained a lake they kept taking
fish flopped all around loons split fuck this shit
blood diamond minds


----------



## hauntology

Mistress Time

I want to talk to you.
(Last time we talked were any words said?)
Is this a paradox?
(The lock will not fit.)
I can't find the clues.
(Maybe the clues are here.)
What is this paradigm 
Of monsters we've seen
Perhaps I'm not alone
Delusional obstruction
Here we are


----------



## Surreal Snake

intellect climbs to the top of the spine
meat and veins covered in head
the skeleton crawls then walks over time


----------



## Surreal Snake

evolution the bony constitution
they held the great ape down
the sounds


----------



## Surreal Snake

aliens came to the killing floor
apes all over bathing in clover
they needed minerals their dna criminal


----------



## Surreal Snake

grandeur had a delusion
a disorder of the highest order
they handed out those prescriptions like candy
da money


----------



## Dalien

Blue Morphos

The streets bustle to the beat of hustled feet slapping cement
She walks with stilted disdain eyes wearing a dress of flayed hope
Flashing lights image mirrors of teeming graveling
A warm wisp escapes the fraying
She stops dead ended as a long line of suited cars rush by
See the man standing on the corner as if holding seams together,
in jeans, t-shirt
No words on a sign but a copper mug strumming fingers
Copper wearing her cupped hands she turns standing side-by-side,
in jeans, t-shirt
Gauche jewels, pinstripes and creases can not help but to blink,
as if their eyes were just drawn
A sliver of silver silently strikes their gold ridden eyes,
as their corner has begun to crumble
Children’s shadows dance in jeans and t-shirts, 
just around the corner amongst butterflies
Change rattles in copper cups brimming blue morphos
Hush, listen… to the footsteps echoing energy whispering winging winds


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chains of DNA hung from poison clouds
Aliens walk down
Hey anybody around?


----------



## Surreal Snake

We weren't even in the head yet
Meat and ego in shiny shells
Evolution kept crawling


----------



## Surreal Snake

the illusion of fullness
big house,big car,big star
big jar


----------



## Surreal Snake

they used a baby monitor to find andromeda
the galaxy stood alone in the hood
stars there too they knew what to do
they said shine


----------



## Surreal Snake

materialism had become the meat
they wanted it all with doll
their whole existence had become trippple xxx
collect


----------



## zyxwvut

The flowing stream, the swaying trees, the shining sun. I walk across the wet, cut grass squishing as I go, into the woods and follow what seems to be a path down the hill. I feel in my body more than ever before, in anticipation of what there is to see. 

I follow the muddy trail, crunching green leaves down to a pale blue stream minding its own business. I watch the stream go on for a bit, not knowing where it ends. I stop and notice I am completely surrounded by trees. 
The green wood is vibrant and alive; I enjoy its color and smell, the texture of the tree bark. As I continue on this path, I feel as if I belong here, I feel a calling to the woods. I feel an energy, an aliveness of the things around me that I've never experienced before. 
This aliveness is attractive; I sit down and feel the earth. 

I've never felt this before! The earth is real beneath my fingertips, the softness of wet mud that is so yielding to my touch. As I sit, I am suddenly overcome by tears. 

I remember what I am.


----------



## unINFalliPle

I remember the moments when it'd be late afternoon at my grandparents' home
There wasn't much to do
But, every so often
I'd stand in the hall 
In this very dark room
There'd be a beam of light from the small window
Forming a rectangle at an angle 
With dust particles
And I'd watch them
So many of them
Falling downwards only apparent in the beam
Swirling around, grouped together and separate
But, the truth was that they were all around
But, seen only in the light
The room was not unclean
But the dust particles danced in the light
In the dark room
With the brown tiles and grey grid
Each door led to a closet or pipes
Which I never really understood what for
But, even in the dark
I knew they were there


----------



## Frosty

*Stray Airplane *

I watch the cat grooming herself
and I sit here drowning in entertainment
I hear a wonderful noise
much more interesting than the lawn mower 
looks like there's a stray airplane 
doomed to crash into my house
And I can't evacuate 
Because I see them coming 
They're unexpected visitors for sure
the least I could do is wave 
and serve them leftover pancakes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Overthink dishes in the sink
The octopus sucked in water
It's what it do


----------



## Surreal Snake

She was a beautiful person
The goddess lived with tyrant
Soiled in ego oil the beast had no peace
Spoiled


----------



## Surreal Snake

Blue Planet

winds 4500 mph there were no hours
no people no life the winds brought spice
horizontal glass rained down down down
buried in its hard drive the rock not alive
it sat in space with blue face
thousands of type 5 hurricanes blew their pain


----------



## Surreal Snake

She was married he was hairy
A one night stand unplanned
Meat rolled on the carpet
Together they bond on the wand


----------



## Surreal Snake

the barracuda saw the reflection
silver and light ready to bite
it bent sideways wideways
warp 8 at fate


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trapped in a shell it was hell
The conch wobbled under the stars
The beach so clear no one near
The creature


----------



## Surreal Snake

morals laid on the coral reef
fish swam by the diamond sky shine
they caught their reflection


----------



## Surreal Snake

The yo yo went up and down up and down up and down
It made string sounds
String theory spun in the sounds


----------



## Surreal Snake

Taken so seriously,deliriously
Conspiracy
Bubbles floated in fiber optic cables
They explode on tables in Internet stables
The horses had no sky


----------



## Surreal Snake

He hated emotion the quotient
Devotion
The brown spider made its web for the dead


----------



## Surreal Snake

the hourglass drips the sky it click
it hits its tuning fork
the sky sang songs blue went along


----------



## Surreal Snake

the whale set sail to the grail
it swam in the ocean with loving devotion
porpoise nearby she fly
they twirl in the air their trippplets were there


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Square

painted in relation to nothing
done 1915
humanity art sky love hate resistance existence
they spilled out of nothing in clothes
and back they go


----------



## Surreal Snake

the unknown within the sounds
he dove in head first
it was thirsty


----------



## Surreal Snake

highly intelligent it was elephant
they went to the zoo the gorillas ate poo
it what they do


----------



## Surreal Snake

warp 8 straight ahead internet in place
crowns of the paranoid made no sounds
bent and twisted it existed
thick screen focus on the locust


----------



## Surreal Snake

Raspberries bled in the field
all alone the bear eats its share
red on face tasty paste
claws in place


----------



## Surreal Snake

It was an intellectual it owned a pencil
Wheat grew in the fields
Over there their shadows stare
Grain


----------



## Surreal Snake

It was dark and heavy 1970
Fountains had begun to glow
Hendrix there too he knew
Morrison wrote of golden throat
Janis fed on the dead
Clouds in the sky a little bit whiter
Timothy Leary wrote of divinity
Hunter there in the goo


----------



## Surreal Snake

Memory the most powerful emotion
He would drain that pound of ego
Real slow


----------



## Surreal Snake

The rat had a diamond encrusted back
Rubies for eyes emerald the sky
In and out of the hole it go
A spider there on the wall not a crawl
Aphrodite watched it was dawn


----------



## Surreal Snake

Aphrodite flew high in the sky
She landed in a cloud her shroud
She was mystical a crystal
Her intellect correct


----------



## Surreal Snake

Trains derailed they did not care
Corporation kings with chunks of diamonds
They be flyin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tic Toc sonneT

tic toc
tic toc
tic toc
tic toc
tic toc
tic toc
tic toc
tic toc
tic toc
tic toc
tic toc
tic toc
tic toc
tic toc


----------



## Surreal Snake

999 sonneT

999
999
999
999
999
999
999
999
999
999
999
999
999
999


----------



## Frosty

it was 1999
and the mark of the upside down beast was upon us
to turn us into coleslaw
dead as fried chicken
now we're splendidly delicious 
so finger lickin' 
stuff us into your salivating pie hole
we're ready for gastric salvation


----------



## Surreal Snake

They took existence in moderation
Lost inside their white picket fences
This was mine one more time


----------



## Surreal Snake

they played backgammon on a planet
rolling in space existence took place
she rolled a double it was trouble
chess pieces floated by spinning in the night
stars watched sitting in their drops
existence lost


----------



## Surreal Snake

existence smacked its tuning fork
the sounds of vibrations all over the nations
they sucked in that air without a care
the eggs laid still in shells
inside the shells the creatures dwell


----------



## Surreal Snake

the fly flew in nihilistic sky wrapped around black it flaps
it hovered in air looking down who care
existence brought its pencil
stencil


----------



## Surreal Snake

The illusion of existence
Meat and eyes look at the sky
At the top of the head receptors fed
The brain opens its eye then blinks
Goodbye


----------



## Surreal Snake

The rat raises its arm
The nanosecond come
It is done


----------



## Surreal Snake

Drops of indigo fell from her locks
Diamond stars shone the hours
The power


----------



## Surreal Snake

it was too weird for tears
it woke up on a stump
the bird broken no words spoken


----------



## Surreal Snake

a cauldron of nothing existence kept coming
the universe displayed her verse
with curse


----------



## Surreal Snake

the scorpion stretched
lost in a hole and nobody know
it waited for night the stars so bright
it raises its tail it stabs the air


----------



## Surreal Snake

A sleepy store a bookstore
Used books all around they wore gowns
They sat on shelves with self


----------



## Surreal Snake

All so meaningless dreaming less
Dark matter anti matter Saturn
Up above it float no suds
Lost in safe


----------



## Surreal Snake

silver spiral splinters spill from the sky
they float like feathers in a clockwork orange weather
they reign down down down
they land on her crown


----------



## Surreal Snake

ruby and diamonds sit crying
on the forest floor the rains pound down
raptors ran by no tears in their eyes
the crowns of the sky looked down anarchy all around
the usual sounds


----------



## Surreal Snake

che sits in the cafe having a nice day
he orders a coffee with toffee
golden stars glow outside they unwind
they shine on wavy gravy hair
the spiral there


----------



## Surreal Snake

lost inside a mountain drinking from its fountain
he swam around enjoying the sounds
the beauty astounds
he spills out of the mountains fountain


----------



## Surreal Snake

its behavior strange it had range
pain put on its diamond ring
it brushed its fangs
they hang


----------



## Surreal Snake

she cut out geometric chunks of space
she placed them in a jar
she watched the stars for hours
they devour


----------



## Surreal Snake

less to pollinate the queen does not ovulate
less food at a higher rate the profits great
damn the human race
millions of bees all over the worlds less pearls
they were not in the world
pesticides crept inside mold insight
bees laid in their graves their hives disgraced


----------



## Surreal Snake

who is this god this fog this rod
who is the night with stars shining bright
who is this speck of star cum
who is the universe this diversion
who is this wish of bliss

crowns of kings lick diamond springs
crowns of mold sipping then dripping
crowns of their sounds deeply embedded
crowns of the head
crowns of the fed


----------



## Lacrimosa

*Moon Song*

Chamomile scents flicker in the sun
Orchids shine their colors, in sync with each one
Roses speak with wisdom the clouds cannot say 
Pirouetting lilies flutter and float away

Fogs formed in shadows
Fading in this dream
A face illuminates the sky
With crystal eyes so pristine 

Water from this lake
Ripples in its' heart
The wind calls a name
Rustling trees leave their mark

A tune heard in the wind
Mocking sadness in it's tone
Beautiful within
Yet chilling to the bone

Singing is this soul
Singing out through its' pain
With a gaze so forlorn
Harrowing disdain

Somewhere in these shadows
A seedling begins to bloom
_"Have you come to sing with me?"_
Said the rain cloud to the moon.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The mirror had become a weapon
A direction
The wind flew in all directions
Reflecting


----------



## Surreal Snake

He had given up on such
Stones sat on their own
Alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

the cauldron huge its silver juice
they pour into its eyes
it did not cry out it did not shout
with holes for eyes it looked at the sky
goodbye


----------



## Surreal Snake

the frozen spiders web bent in the breeze
a praying mantis on its knees
in the web the spider done said
off with your head


----------



## Surreal Snake

it was too toothy
spooky
frozen pearls spun round and round
they fell into the sounds
splash


----------



## Surreal Snake

the weight of the stones their wings drag on loam
they sat in the room mounding with doom
they walked on them in the night

it did stare with diamond hair
it took them down down down
water thrown on the stones

vapor and mist twitch off the rocks
from the bogs of self
out


----------



## Surreal Snake

the spiral drove thru the shell
the creature inside screwed alive
oh my


----------



## Surreal Snake

cyclops ate its burrito in the corner
filled with puss maggots and such
ruff


----------



## Surreal Snake

angels dive with talons tight
red with feathers more breeze the better
wet weather

their eyes did glow they blink the coals
behold
their talons gleam in the slipstream


----------



## LucasM

What have you to say?
Come to roost upon my head?
I bear the weight of the world
With muscles long turned lead.

Oh now I get it
Fly away now
See if I care.
No more can I bear.


----------



## Frosty

To be continued....

....poetic massacre 

Sunday Sunday Sunday 

(check your local listings)


----------



## Dalien

Tear Whisperer

Read the letters today
Written the usual way with no sway
Hands catch the collapse of mind drops
Oh the rivers rage churning and burning
Tears they fall silently quieting a beating drum
It is said they have no rhythm worthy
Those tears fall on deaf ears is the word
And the winds turn as the seas wave
So the tears cry, cry and cry because of you and I
Soft silence whispering swaying


----------



## Dalien

The grandest plan of all...
There wasn't one


----------



## Dalien

Raven Caw

There it stood bigger than anything
Not even the elephant knew it imagined it
Every everything takes a piece of peace
Throws it up and swallows it shallow
It screams it can't be taken for it's not yours
It's not worn nor torn into shatters 
What really matters it's there dancing in the belly
Singing as if thunder shaking the earth
The horse of freedom reigns with spine
And this my lovely friends is not a messed up love story
Nor a religion to dissolve the tears of an elephant alone
It is the insight of the raven cawing its intelligence
Breathe it


----------



## Dalien

Winter White

she stays for a spell softly
wearing thus well warmly
she undresses the restless
soothing she speaks confessionless


----------



## Frosty

*Trashcans and Daffodils *

save face for the silver piñata
smash it with a problem
now it's bleeding out
pyroclastic snacks and
non-perishable drama
you should carry on nice with those sunshades
I've got an arc welders helmet and a pitcher of lemonade 
screaming farewell to the death hogs of summer
waving red flags at the freelancing martyrs


----------



## Lacrimosa

Moonlight glisten
Rippling night
Teearstricken beauty 
Ethereal delight

Forlorn notes
Raindrops play
Moon looks bright
In such a sad way

The frigid winter night
Begins to nighly wake
Snowflakes fall wistful,
A graceful, mourning state

Running towards nowhere
Shadows stand and wait
Watching lonely souls
Collectively contemplate


----------



## Laguna

once upon a time- i wrote- the story of what was to unfold. The alter ego that took hold.


----------



## Laguna

1,918.8 mi is the difference between reality and fantasy and my choke hold.


----------



## LucasM

*Innocuous*

There is a knocking out in the courtyard. It is a frightful knocking, dreadful in its urgency. You look out, it's for the neighbour. The door is opened and for a brief moment light blinds you as a figure steps in out of the rain. The drone of a vehicle passes by as you return to your books and hot tea, all memory fading away.

Dew dazzles in the morning mist. An almost inappropriate acknowledgement of the feeble sun. You shiver in your coat as you head out to work. Distracted, you barely respond to your neighbours hello. He is watering the petunias.

You miss his presence at the weekly community poker game. Oh, he had to go attend to some business. Picking up some chips, you raise the bet by 10.


----------



## Dalien

Poor Man

See the man standing on the corner,
holding a hat in his hand
He is paying for everyone's shoes
With that change, can his story be wrote,
holding his hat on his head?...
Give him your shoes


----------



## LucasM

Writing is such an exhilarating experience. You write down a word and another word follows.. From where? And word after word they line themselves up in the orderly disarray of sentences and paragraphs competing and supporting each other for attention and praise. Words can dignify or tear down their maker and with their passing ...

Anger! Sadness. Gloom and dark shadow. Joy! A thoughtful melody... For each reader an experience and for each writer a remembrance.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Fickle nimble fingers
Feel the rain fall
Drenched in clear honey
Waters that see all

Tides ruffle in formation
Stinging eyes turn away
Internal trepidation
Drops of clear rain

Rise and fall waves
The sea sings to land
Alone in the breeze
The world calms again


----------



## LucasM

Trickling streams soothe my spirit.

Heh.

I feel like this thread is a sanctuary of sorts.

Maybe that is why I continue to post here.

I slip through the hole in the fence
and gently gently
I find a spot
...

The trees... they whisper my name.
Those mischievous lot.


----------



## Promethea

he pulls out our old bored games
things i put away when we were children
maybe the nostalgia of the pain comforts him
he says he wants my love again
but i know he just wants retribution


----------



## Word Dispenser

Moaning sheet begins to crack,
Against the wall with makeshift tack.

The inner eats, while outer creaks,
And the uppermost that seldom sleeps.

Haunting melody of mire,
Of doom, absolute and dire
Essence awaits the dawn afire,
Apathy will then retire.


----------



## Anodyne

Secret Garden said:


> Fickle nimble fingers
> Feel the rain fall
> Drenched in clear honey
> Waters that see all
> 
> Tides ruffle in formation
> Stinging eyes turn away
> Internal trepidation
> Drops of clear rain
> 
> Rise and fall waves
> The sea sings to land
> Alone in the breeze
> The world calms again


I quite like this =)


----------



## Ryonne

Here's one from when I was really young, like around seven or so:

*The Secret Island:*

I'm sitting on a secret island
In the Private Sea
Where it is very quiet
And there's no one but me

I eat from my growing tree
And sleep in it's cool shade
As memories of the noisy world
Quickly begin to fade.

I have a boat made out of wood
If I ever need to go
But I don't think I have to
It's peaceful here, so

I'm sitting on my secret island
In the Private Sea
Where it is very quiet
And there's no one but me.


----------



## Lacrimosa

*Cry*

_Those eyes that carry burden
Tears that cannot stop

Worry fills the sullen face 
Shattering such warming grace.

Fear palpitates a harrowed mind
Shaking hands
Broken cries

Memories fleet together
Like sequences of dreams 

Wanting to scream this pain away
The haunting hurt still teems

Worry distracts all
Trepidation that befalls
Consumes

Visions' become blurry
Sinking feelings flurry

The mask that hid 
Begins to break
In two

_


----------



## Frosty

*Jack's Disastrous Afternoon*

he used the spine as a ladder
but it did not matter
the giant broke his back
fell from the sky and 
smashed into a baked bean factory 
why oh why
so very high 
was only a matter of time
what a waste of time


----------



## Roland Khan

Like being trapped in a cage
There's a famished tiger here
in the shadows, it's near
Always waiting, watching, stalking
Time is on it's side, an opportunity
it hungers for, always just around the corner

It's hunger is insatiable
It's thirst never quenched
To bathe in one's hot blood all that it wants

Find a safe place nearby, beginning to think
You have finally escaped it's gaze
That it was all just some phase
Then the night growls that of the relentless beast
As you feel your blood freeze
The sensation of being trapped coming back
Feelings all too familiar from the past
Been trapped too long in this same cage

This same beast has feasted on me before
Luring me in before dragging me to the floor
Fills up on it's share before releasing its grip
But for that one night it stays by my side at last
For one night I feel the warmth

Waking up again the cold is back
Missing, another part of me is gone
Taken away and devoured by the insatiable beast
How many courses shall I serve for its feast
Before there is nothing left but skin and bones

So much of myself is missing already
I may never again be all that steady
But I'll be damned if this teasing beast 
will be what ends me

Pick myself up with what remains
Contemplating on keeping this beast retained
I must resist it's manipulative warmth,
If I'm ever to welcome it's escape
as the next time may just be too late

Crossed this cage countless times before
Should know what all to look for

I'm left to wander, in search of anything
Anything else that could keep me warm at night

Knowing all too well that this beast must still be put down
I have to break this leash before it makes another breach
It must be severed from the source
or its power over me will continue to roar

Toward the dawn I walk
I come to the one place 
That has become so dear

Now I bathe in it's blood
Drowning in the flood
Drifting into my final resting place
In it's den of eternal darkness I find my peace


----------



## Ryonne

*A Letter to My Generation:* (Inspired by Ginsberg's _Howl_)

I stared into the abyss of a cold dead wasteland
And I saw a generation destroyed by egotism
Ruled by the siren call of shallow joy
By meaningless currencies, food to a bloated vanity
By the impersonal interaction they called love
By death of spirit, deafening them to their own insanity
By silent nights, sanctified by serendipitous cessation of stress
By a million voices who called for communion, but got only isolation
By the billions of people who shuffled, heads-down to their graves
By anonymous preachers who cried out vainly into the twilit night
By those who stood witness to true horror and turned their heads
By those who, consumed by the fires of rage, locked themselves away or killed for sport
By those dead, those dying, and those never born
By those who impaled themselves in the dark, bitter night
And were never noticed, but for the stench their bloated carcasses made
And the mess some poor bastard had to clean up

I saw people lost, who never found their way
The chorus singing in a violent cacophony of chaos
People who cowered in rooms with doors locked, silently screaming
As facing death was easier than facing the untold horrors outside their doors
I saw people who clawed at their skin
Feeling it not their own
And tore themselves apart till they lay as piles of bones
Ground and ground to dust, and blown away
I saw people who carved images in corpses
Who swung from nooses as if they were swings in a playground
And played in the ashes of the innocent, incinerated by the Great Terrible Dragon
Or people who stabbed their eyes
And cut their tongues
And sat alone, bled out, crying uselessly

I saw the entropy of morals and of thought
I heard the silence of a loud and endless war
I saw the death of innocence and individuality
I heard the hive mind’s bloodthirsty call from empty darkness!
No more! No more! No more! No more! No more!


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Under the old wonder 
Folded in two 
And tucked away to breathe again soon
It's calling
The awakening 
And the making of a million and one


But it's not enough


----------



## friendly80sfan

*Sweet Dreams

*Asleep
A dream
To be aware
I seek the love I crave
Reaching, longing for a kiss
But fading out too fast


----------



## Dalien

she drew this picture of a man
I call it Puzzleman
it's the backside head and torso
puzzle pieces and his arms are in position of despair
pieces of puzzle are falling from his side
much pain in this man
she liked charcoal and oil better


----------



## Frosty

*Holy Water Relapse Division*

Downstairs I heard the news
such excitement in the air
we danced around 
we went outside 
that's when we died
what in the fuck 
just happened to us
we may never know
but that's okay
I've got my 
Dollar store Spanish-English Dictionary 
P-38 on my keychain 
and about a years supply
of chili and grits


----------



## Lacrimosa

These colors run rampant
Melding into one
Silhoutted shadow
With nowhere to run

Bracing through agony
A great balancing act
Teetering towards nothing
But darkness intact.

The anger rages on
Momentary release
Lasting scars 
Wallow
Within the wounded weak.

Asking for acceptance
Prepostorous release
Bound by the chains
Of dishonor and defeat.

Lying with fables
It's written in those eyes
Countless tears have shed
Even threats of wanting to die.

Sinking in this threshold
Of a saddened realization
Denial and hatred ravish in
_
My own self-condemnation.
_


----------



## Laguna

let's face it
it was super mean
and cruel
what was said to me
and how I was treated
I'm a big girl
I can take it
but I will always wonder
are you really okay
with having done that to me?
and even if we ever tried again
would you do that to me again?
I think I finally just let the reality 
sink in
the reality of how very mean
you were to me
I didn't deserve that


----------



## LucasM

I conquer thee.
Slay thy dragon!
Embolden me
To yield.


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm

_Kill You._

Drop the swaying noose
Duck duck duck duck goose
I'll get on the caustic lime
And stop all of time


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Uh I wrote a poem I guess.

She walked with power.
She walked with grace.
He walked like a falling tower.
He walked like he had time to waste.

The light stopped her every time.
As she waited he caught up.
He still had time to pick up a dime.

Every day they would show up together.
That didn't stop her from rushing forever.


----------



## justjay

Horrors fill twisted thoughts weaving malicious plots,

Corridors store webs deceiving prey that slowly rots,

Terror reaps desire fading into it's night,

Emotionless pit barren scarred remorseless fiend,

Love cascaded once it seemed,

Withered memory forgotten it's eternal love,

Slithering snake lower than all above.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Suicides

I meet suicide at the bar
She shows me her many scars
Her many loves
We go for a ride in her car
Under suicide stars

We go out for a long time
Shes always on my mind
I fell in love with suicide
Shes was always by my side
Tell me one more time

I take her to meet mother
Freud's lover
Vertical cuts of love are born
Multiple orgasms, suicide porn
My suicide we never hide

We go down by the river
She tries to drown herself
Frozen the ice that would have our life
Winter loves my dove
Who but suicide would be my bride


----------



## Surreal Snake

Frida

kahlo looked like the unabomber
you know you wanna
with metal spine her monkey hangs onto time
that conceptual mime
her muse was strong he brought tequila along
they painted long


----------



## Surreal Snake

We were savages
We were pathogens
We were vamps
We were ants

We were tribal
We were rival
We were arrivals
We were denial

We were beast
We were freak
We were peace
We were eek

We were crow
We were ego
We were free
We were no!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sea shell chimes sail past the sky
They rang throughout the universe
Sound and vision kept giving
Vibration and light kept living
Lightspeed sea shells ring their bells
They travel far beyond the stars
Into the dark


----------



## Surreal Snake

The moon rocks it's crescent horns
The suns mind heated with time
A dragon falls off a storm, the fall is born
Spring washes the rocks with its thoughts
Winter leaves with snow on its spine
Summer melts her butter with the others
Skeletons walk in sweet meat


----------



## Surreal Snake

The flea crawls over the maggot
Ok!
It finds a rat eating lap
It hitches a ride to the other side
The rat scurries in its favorite dress the sunset
The sun it shine one more time
Rewind ..


----------



## Surreal Snake

I would take her to the sea
I would take her to the queen

I would take her to the space
I would take her to the place

I would take her to the hive
I would take her to the eye

I would take her to the knot
I would take her to the polyglot

I would take her to the kundalini
I would take her to the being


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

The dead won't stay underground
That's ok, we like them around..


----------



## Surreal Snake

You, you give me all your gold
You give me all your crow
Into the vein I bang your candy cane
Your moth stands lost as I pull its robes off
I crawl inside your cave
I crawl inside your waves
I burrow deep, deep inside this power I keep


----------



## Surreal Snake

Goat House sonneT

The crow ruled Crowley
He renounces god, candyfloss
Crowley walks into the goat house
Spiral colors enter his reptile eyes
Sappho by his side
Magick and murals enter the plural
Bubbles and blisters flower the mistress
She lays on table pentagrams stain her pupils
Palms up her dead eyes sky
Hooded they walk as they talk
All dressed in black, Crowley raises the dead in red
He removes his hood the goat head moves
He unties the creature she grabs his horns
The book of the law reborn


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

Memory
The most powerful emotion..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Aphrodite

I bear your cross
I take your pain
I crawl up thick
The quickening

It burns, it burns
The Valkyrie wails
I down and sail
Become the hail

I start to fly
Sky wonders why
Crescent, the moon
Shines for you

His love for you
He starts to be
Release the beast
Eternity

Golden Goddess
My web is poor
So says the spider
Nevermore


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rebound sonneT

Rebound
Rebound
Rebound
Rebound
Rebound
Rebound
Rebound
Rebound
Rebound
Rebound
Rebound
Rebound
Rebound
Rebound


----------



## Surreal Snake

Poetry

It is not Words
The amalgamation of loves beautiful thoughts
That...Is Poetry


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anais spills from the bud and climbs down the vine
The flowers teeth release
She spirals and twirls into this world
Soaking wet in flowers blood she reflects
Then back in the bud she goes
Its petals close


----------



## Surreal Snake

He drank his goblet of maple syrup
Tree blood spills from his lips
The trees spirit drips lyrics
Some got on stones their hairs growing
Poems


----------



## Surreal Snake

She wore her sticks of hair
Rapid were her sugar sticks
On the four shores of love
Her candy cane hair whistles in air!
Sea shells turned their creatures yearn
Turtles came in on waves, then wave
Dolphins spiral out to touch her silky slush
In soaking wet webs, spiders seek her pieces
Inside and out with sandcastles of golden hair
The sun it stare


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Orchid sonneT

She crouches lower the black orchid knows
Its tongue sniffs the wind
It grabs her head and fed
Crouching tiger shook, the wind it guide her
Shiny the stars that dripped inside her
She crouches lower her hands on foliage
Sensing devotion the flower opens
Deep inside her the flower spiders
Its petals burn as she takes her turn
Its vine climbs deeper into the seeker
It closes its petals, one love, one meadow
She rides the petals her screams so yellow
The flower stops and strikes a pose
The seeker blows


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sheep sonneT

Six days of paving then plains
A place for the sheep to meet
To talk about feats
To claw with their cleats
Jungles rumbled underneath
Pyramids poke their heads
They try to eye but only sky
They turn upside down then drill back down
Birds flied over looking for clover
Prayers were sent to the parliament
The sheep stayed cloned
Shipwrecked in silence the diamonds
They fell where they must in their musk
Lucid the stones that mixed with your bones


----------



## Surreal Snake

Aliens had become illegal
Independence a cologne
Right was right
Left was left
Philosophy had become a brand
Rubies stayed where they lay
Diamond the blood of the rum

Crabs walked sideways on Saturdays
A symphony of lies came from the night
Coral stayed oral
The creature wiggled under my willow
They flocked to groups for truth
The kitten pawed stained glass looking for god
My crooked tooth was Zeus


----------



## Surreal Snake

My love, hast thou not lost thy sugar knot?
How you scream my name in shame!
Your cunt called today my owner has pain!
We talked for hours of horror of towers!
Quivering your lips spit!
Your tongue licks!
I just listened my tears christened in the blood of your love
Hiding my mirrors inside your tears
Hiding for months inside my hump
I talked to your love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Newton adds a drop of emotion to his potion
A swirl in the ocean
The tooth of his claw went fawn
Innocence through self reliance
The beauty of silence
Violence came as raindrops of thought
Intuition added the final drop
Chemical invasions of anarchy's equation
Stir up that pot, give it to the claw
Isaac fed from the head
Intuition led


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spirit sonneT

The spirit cries on her knees I've been seen!
She did not realize her star eyes
There once was a spirit with lyric
Alive without shell the wind it yells
She wrote her songs on the dawn
To one day move along body be gone
Now on her knees she was seen
She looks at the man it was grand
Four eyes meet on the beach
They teach and they taught sanguine raindrop
This glance from other their stones discovered
Invisible tears through the years
They morph into one then become
Love..


----------



## Swede

I dressed in Black for many years
My hair pulled back
My eyes cast down
and meters of those woven black banners hung from my body flowing, billowing, swelling in regard of my sorrow

Funeral for my drowned spirit
Grief for my strangled soul

At a time when many see life as halfway over
I have finally been born 
My spring has broken

I dress in Colors now
In patterns
In flowers
In sparkles

While you look at me and see age
I finally see life 
(and maybe even joy?)


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Stop pretending like we matter.
Stop preaching your bullshit.
I am tired of all the mindless religious chatter.
On these bodies your gods do not fit.

There is no enlightment.
There is no heaven.
You are not godsent.
There is no "lucky" seven.

I may be stardust.
I may be cells.
But none of that is worth the fuss.
Why do we avoid being human?
Is human not enough?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Voodoo sonneT

Deep inside her voodoo there was truth
How she pins my doll
Made it crawl
I watched it blink in the kitchen sink
I saw space in its eyes
I watched it cry
It stood up and took off its clothes
It put on its robes
It never got old
I grabbed her doll she called
I rocked it back and forth with love of course
It lay in my arms spreading her charms
We put our dolls together and went for a walk in the heather
With stone eyes they laid down and died, we tried


----------



## Surreal Snake

Heavy Metal Comets
Stars wrapped in gods cloth
Existence the tip of a scorpions tongue
Eternity sung with purple wool lungs
And the sun masturbated in outer space
Friction took place
The frozen oyster thaws it opens its jaws
Out rolls a pearl the universe gives birth
To the earth


----------



## Surreal Snake

The nine knots of eternity seek peace
For millions of years the jungle tears
The universe spreads her clover
Trees reach in beautiful peace
Sky bound they weep
They hold the sky while others try
Circles of resistance run deep
The circumference of zero was me


----------



## LucasM

A drop.
A ripple.
A drop.
A ripple.
Drop

Drop






Drop











Drop

Drop
Dropdropdrop
Dropdropdropdorpdorpdoropdorproodprrproodprodldrodpdorpodorprpodprkepdjdevbbovdbuoedbvdevrvevhpi
...


What the hell?






Lost



Noise pollution


----------



## Surreal Snake

True Romance 

At the Socrates Festival there was Drexl 
Spivey walks from the portal time short 
The portal closes out comes Drexl 
He becomes the character bullshit his narrative 
Socrates stares at Drexl's wild hair 
Drexl drops his Chinese food on the truth 
Plato walks over on beds of clover
Aphrodite looks as Drexl drools
Drexl keeps his cool he was nobodies fool 
Drexl coughs up a quote 
"They got everything here from a diddled-eyed Joe to damned if I know"
True Romance never had a chance 
Drexl laughs


----------



## 67536

A frizzled frazzle rattled the tell all tattle. The tell all tattle tattled on the frazzle to Mrs. Frizzle, who deemed the frazzle fit for rectification to the dean, who hoped this would all fizzle.


----------



## goastfarmer

*pickpockets*

not a single cigarette lasted
longer than ten minutes, and even that
was a generous amount of time. 
those paper sticks
of darkened leaves and chemical cocktails
were a fleeting
remedy
for thoughts that could never otherwise be corralled. 
those cigarettes partitioned off my thoughts,
defined their borders and then
cushioned them
in and between wisps and of smoke.
except even the smoke would come
only to quickly and swiftly
dissipate. 

that was the manner of my days,
hollowed out and charred. 
i wished to fill the spaces in between your words,
string together visuals of you, hallucinations of you. 
at least,
i started to feign your presence inside my head.
you, you were gone,
no longer at the place of cafe,
no longer at your home.
though, that last part is a slip
on my part.
it had never been your home---
another thing i had fooled myself into believing. 
it was my home, always and only.
i was just so small, ever so small.
my frail bones could not expand wide enough to occupy the rooms,
to occupy my bed.
the sheets would crumple along one side,
the empty side. 
my limbs would spread across the other, 
sporadically
placed,
but never would they find rest.
they never rested, only moved,
mimicking my thoughts,
all those cycling thoughts. 

and, dreams. no.
no. 
to say i dreamt would be a lie,
but nightmares didn't burden me either. 
it was something else i did
when the midnight hour would tick on
and my eyes would shut and sleep would come,
when sleep came. these images of tornadoes
would press
against my skull,
leaving behind pipes and branches that scraped
and battered the marrow. 
screaming. there would be silent screaming in the morning,
echoing within the vacuous space
within my head.

i was such a fool. 
on the day you left and left behind a black and tattered shirt,
my eyes had sunken into my palms,
blinding themselves.
there were mirrors in the house,
reflecting light back and forth and back again,
again. i told myself
no corporeal sensation of pleasure could ever 
replace the affection of abstractions you exuded
every day and every minute; every second i would wish
to never hunger again.
but my appetite had only grown. 
it had only
grown

since you,


since you had left.


----------



## Swede

I never dared to dream
Of being the siren
A goddess, a muse
A nymph, a seductress
To be the inspiration

Did I sell myself short?
Yes maybe, but that is what life is
Short


----------



## Swede

Lifelong runes, hollowed deep
Carved carefully into my flesh

In my corners laughter
Between my arches anger
Read me like an open book
A biography
A history

Am I scared of getting old?
No. I'm just tired


----------



## Swede

Every life a staircase
Every soul a phoenix
Every spirit reincarnation

Building blocks
Sand castles
Ocean waves
Constant change

Evolution of man
From one day 
To the next
Speed without movement
Change without finality


----------



## Swede

The Second Law

They Say that Entropy strives towards Zero
Searching the State of least Energy
Longing for the Largest Disorder
The Greatest Chaos

It is a lie:
The Greatest Chaos
Is the Highest Order
Shiva's Rule; Destroyer and Transformer

Diamonds turns to graphite
The glass shatters

See the stars above?
See the Universe
Our boundaries are meaningless
Our laws are dust
Our rules irrelevant

And we will also succumb to Chaos
The Highest Order
The Ultimate Peace


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hummingbirds kiss they lick
In slow motion they throw potion
Wings beat up lightspeed love
Beaks rub and touch so much
Wearing gowns of stars they dance far
Vampires spiral by a glance an eye
One stops and grabs a hummer, it takes a quick sniff
Vampire bird


----------



## Surreal Snake

Raven and crow went toe to toe
They stabbed with their beaks no retreat
In the grey they wail away
It was foreplay

They stop and they look crows mate took
Insects lay shattered the bones mad hatter
In nests that matter
The crow fucked it up life sucks


----------



## Surreal Snake

05:28 AM dead again
We were crows inside a chalkboard
The teachers claws slide down the chalkboard
Two dots on the desk so wet
The crow watched through a crack

They called for their egos der spiegel!
Throw another can of raspberry cum on karma
The karma dolls looked in the mirror
Tap, tap, tap slaps the Buddha
In an Japanese suicide forest there was love


----------



## Surreal Snake

Narcissist Anonymous sonneT

Narcissist
Narcissist
Narcissist
Narcissist
Narcissist
Narcissist
Narcissist
Narcissist
Narcissist
Narcissist
Narcissist
Narcissist
Narcissist
Narcissist


----------



## Surreal Snake

Japanese Samurai Sword

The steel folded over and over
Thousands of times in time
A Japanese rainbow
A Japanese Oak bows
The master heats, the sliver it speaks
The silver eel it wiggle it feels
The Master Seals..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The kaleidoscope twirled lost in its world
Obsessed with itself let me out!
Mirrors and colours of no other
It would lay on the sand sunshine was grand
It had its own eye hidden inside
The sky!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sandcastles leaned in the stream
They called to one another
Mother!

Four angels leak in chains
There was so much pain!
It reigned

Becoming sand the castles last stand
They try to keep their weight straight
They fall together becoming forever


----------



## Surreal Snake

Persian spice floats in the night
Silver blue and gold become bold

The ice disc spins in the twins
Existence begins

He knew his fate as dragon waste
She learned her spiral screw

She made her lentil soup for Zeus
Aphrodite spreads mightily


----------



## Surreal Snake

Iceland free the only way to be
The people oppressed corporate theft
Politicians and bankers the usual wankers
World media blood diamonds then silence
They did what they were told
Democracy born in an ice storm


----------



## Surreal Snake

They wanted bars of gold
Solid silver eyes to look through the sky
Platinum fingers that dig deeper
Copper children with diamond cats
Uranium females made of whale bone
Titanium males with tiger tails
Crows made of coal


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cornfields call for god
Rows of yellow angels pray as one
They stand in fields feeling
Year after year they see the sky
Then die


----------



## Surreal Snake

Nine Inch sonneT

Nine inch
Nine inch
Nine inch
Nine inch
Nine inch
Nine inch
Nine inch
Nine inch
Nine inch
Nine inch
Nine inch
Nine inch
Nine inch
Nine inch


----------



## Surreal Snake

We were lost in our love letter
Insects in hives crawling in right
To lay down again becoming the end

Metal spines hang from their minds
Lost in the moons waiting rooms
On to the next then the next

Perplexed
Perplexed
Perplexed


----------



## Surreal Snake

Guzzling water the drama dehydrating
They sat by sheen as king
The nanosecond come it is done

Three kings row by the shore nothing more
Wearing reptile crowns with long hair and glare
Stones of cotton Johnny Rotten

Anarchy continued on the menu
The illusion of order
The wizard and his lizard


----------



## Surreal Snake

Typhoon tears claim their years
The children beg food today
The hunger, the pain!

He bought himself a diamond
Eighty three million a diamond vermillion
He changed its name humanity insane


----------



## Surreal Snake

Anarchy thrown down into the sounds
Terrified of self a sea shell
Laying down through waves of thunder
Wonder


----------



## Surreal Snake

Revolution the human constitution
Shipwrecked in silence blood diamonds
I pet the morning with my fingers
Diamond snow falls then goes
Vampire dolphins dive from the sky diamonds inside
Billions of grains of pain
Find your indigo eyes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Scorpions fall from her eyes, she shakes her head tails slap face
Two stingers stung 
The scorpions run


----------



## Surreal Snake

Vines kept climbing kept crying
Raindrops spill down on their time
They twirl and they twist in the mist
then kiss


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gold and silver leaves lick the breeze
Orange and red dot pumpkin snot
White and grey wave to the fall in icicle shawls
Black and green mate in a stream
Wolverines run by their children beside
Playing in leaves they take their leave
The sunshine winds silver blue and gold
She throws her souls


----------



## Surreal Snake

Frida impaled by the moon
A crescent artist
Kahlo rolls on the ground finding her crown


----------



## mushr00m

wrong thread


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Mistaken grace sways away
As dark night calls
To the one who swallows the stars 

Consume is in bloom 
The mistaken grace

One star 
A single burn left
One star undevoured
One star won't feed your cleft

Famine will eat you alive
And the star will still shine 

In time


----------



## Surreal Snake

Stop writing poetry to me she said
The beggar bled
Einstein caught in the Big Bang shock wave
A smile on his face he knew his place
Anarchy, I promised you a dream
Einstein travels the universe unravels
In his lightspeed chariot universe seeds
Einstein breeze


----------



## Surreal Snake

They kept killer whales in pails
Elephants in chains
Lions by brains
Monkeys swung on plastic trees
Lizards spoke of dead bees
Fish in tanks money in the bank
Otters and snakes drag their chains within space
Polar bears stare at blue sky hair
All their living pieces on leashes
Bred into captivity humanity


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sexton

Anne sits in her car there were stars
1974
The V8 rumbled it tunneled
Everything she learned from the outside destroyed her insides
They sucked her blood, they leached her peach
On the accelerator the elevator
She pumps the gas and laughs
The windows open her perfume broken
Garage closed a lethal dose
I saw her ghost


----------



## Surreal Snake

INTJ Engineer(Written for Swede)

Chemical reactions had patterns
She develops her systems through intuition
She mixes the fluids an alchemist druid
Nobel there too learning from you
The Scientist


----------



## Surreal Snake

Seals floating mixed with snowing
The arctic ice craved tonight
Glacial till kept spilling
Killer Whales kept killing

Trains of chained angels tumble across the plains
The rain roared down on the horror
Marquis de Sade in front reading French poetry
The blasphemy

The universe flew lucid expanding its spiral
A giant ocean of octopus motion
Monumental in scope it sails its eleven inches
It leaves itself behind then finds a new mind


----------



## Surreal Snake

Grass hung upside down in the clouds
Insects fell down all around
Two got caught in a raindrop
Using their claws they brawled
Pandora hid in her box drinking metal wine drops
Stoned on Gemini raindrops


----------



## Surreal Snake

They crawl to one day evolve
Versace and spice everything nice
The devil tonight

It was a police state it was fate
They took away your rights
It was night

Still in the Stone Age
Push rod engines reflections
They came from above no love


----------



## Enfpleasantly

From last night's episode of insomnia...

Sleep's peaceful weakness 
Is the night
As I wonder where the world has gone
And all that is left
Where the sun'll burn again
And the moon discerns the theft of rest 


I just want to sleep 
I just want to fucking sleep


----------



## Swede

Surreal Snake said:


> INTJ Engineer(Written for Swede)
> 
> Chemical reactions had patterns
> She develops her systems through intuition
> She mixes the fluids an alchemist druid
> Nobel there too learning from you
> The Scientist


Thanks K, love it! 
Also
- genius


> Glacial till kept spilling
> Killer Whales kept killing


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

*Glasses*

Seeing is believing
And without you I cannot believe.
You’ve given me the gift of sight.
In return I give you the gift of life.

See what I see.
Feel what I feel..
Because without you my face is incomplete.

We are one.
A four eyed monstrosity.
That is the fate of you and me.


----------



## Laguna

when we go

sipping wine in a vineyard Bordeaux 
laying topless in Nice sundrenched coast shore
stealing kisses in the Louvre

high speed train to english corridor
stroll fingers interlocked at the Royal's door
talk loudly, tell stories, get wasted wacky at the Pub

ride bikes in the Irish countryside
Guinness for you but I will try
stay out all night, watch the sunrise

in Barcelona I teach you por favor
make fun of your nerdy camera head gear
the same look drives me to rip your clothes off
and make love to you right there

the view from our window
our legs intertangle
champagne on ice
cheese & melon I feed to your lips

jump into the train with me
the taxi in between
it's clear we're not from here

we can't stop giggling

carry my bag buy me a tea
onto the jet where you fall asleep
on my shoulder

I whisper in your ear
rub your neck
nibble your long strong fingers
you collapse onto my chest
snoring breathing into my skin
I stroke your hair
this adventure is just one of many

my love

just one of many my love


----------



## Credible Cat

In this field, the sun rests high above,
Casting shadows of cloud and bird,
Upon the sway of grass and flower,
Where gently a sound is heard.

Amidst the soft blow of wind,
There sounds tender laughter,
He slowly closes his eyes,
To focus on memories sought-after.

There, the sun is not quite so high,
And the flowers have not yet bloomed,
Upon the grass still rests dew,
And the wind carries earthly perfumed.

The sound of laughter now louder,
Accompanied by a knock of leather,
Stand two with glove and cap,
As father and son play together.

Between each toss and catch,
Amongst the loving banter,
The father imparts his years,
And the son listens with candor.

Breathing in his sight returns,
To survey this summer field,
Where stands lonely that child grown,
Too long true feelings concealed.

Although there is no path,
The direction is known,
Through a forest orange and red,
Lies a snow-covered field not grown.

Here the sun hides above the clouds,
The grass is frosted and without flower,
The birds have flown far away,
But still a familiar sound is heard at this hour.

An aged and smiling man there stands,
Softly thumping that leather glove,
An invitation to toss and catch once more,
To which the son accepts with love.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

*Octopus*

*Octopus*
One of natures last monstrosites.
Unable to handle the lonliness that I face
I exist with no ferocity
Everyday these eight arms go to waste.

I wonder what its like to love.
What its like to live.
Will this ocean ever let me rise above?
This alien biology keeps me captive.

I’m more than the average sea freak.
I am a beast.
What kind of sea creature has a beak?
Maybe my existence should cease.

These arms do not make me a demon.
It dosent matter how much or little my species has done.
I have a brain and more heart then any human.
Yet they get to see the sun.

Maybe they have machines.
But at least I am free.
No laws or society to bind me.
I suppose it will always just be me and the sea.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

You treated me like shit.
You fucking twats.
Well now my mind and body will become fit.
And your insults are missed shots.

I don’t give a flying fuck about life.
Or money or wealth.
But i’d love to see your blood on my knife.
Or you lose your health.

Sadly my friends. That is illegal.
So is a deadly needle.
So the look on your face when my name is in lights.
Will have to satisfy.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Spoiled all his life 'twas his right
Everything for free the way way he be be
The sense of entitlement an elephant
He was a mural
He was the earl
There was no plural
Everything was paid 'twas how he preyed
He deserved it all he called down the hall
He approached a girl he was the world
Submission the only condition
He raged when rejected he had no reflections
Bitches!


----------



## Surreal Snake

If you could save yourself would you still have a god
Would we still be so eternal
External


----------



## Surreal Snake

I confessed to nothing because nothing was there
Mother Superior was linear
I liked her on the rocks
Down on her knees in the breeze
Wheat fields and flame a golden sage
Joined in our pain the sky remained
Moths watched lost in their own thoughts
Butterflies screamed as they awakened from their dreams
Nothing had come with love
The broken dove had lost her only wing


----------



## Surreal Snake

Into the blue a scorpion sailed
A lizard smacked it with its tail
It twirled and spun towards the sun
Then down towards breathing swords
It landed on a goat
Its stinger in its throat
Choke


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

Philosophy pondered the thought if humanity existed
Science and god its other thought..


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

*The Performer*

This is the man who never stops.
The man who does not wonder why.
But who?
Who was he today?

The people never qeustioned
The mask he wore.
For his mask were grown into his face.
With an uncanny ability to understand the human race.
Is it biological? Psychological? Cosmological?

The question remains. Under his mask,
Who truly is the actor?
Is he truly anyone at all?
Does his mind contain a "human" factor?

One legend goes.
His face is so horrid,
That by acting.
He's saving us all from a terrible sight.

They say he acts so well.
Even he forgets sometimes.
He could be me. or even you.

Some say he feast on human hearts.
Some say he loved so much he gave his away.
Some say he was simply born that way.

But I think he has a heart. Just without shape.
its malleable and moldable.
its anything but concrete.
I think it can bend but never break.

His heart exist without substance
Without traditonal human strength.
I know he has one.
because a heartless man could never have so much fun.

His love is a drug.
His hate a knife.
His happiness a bright and deadly light.
His emotions weapons in the toolbox of his heart.

He wields his humanity like a arrow.
His heart the bow.
Aim.
Set.
Fire.
And then his job is done,


He does not lie. He does not fake.
He extracts from his heart.
And gets what he needs.
A man with too much heart to spare.

No one knows his motives.
Or the logic behind his ways.
We do know that he is amongst us.
Always tipping the scale in his favor.
Always knowing exactly how to adjust.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tequila shots and raindrops 
Staggering in the rain there was no pain
Trees stood watching patient in their shame
The sky remained reminding us there was no shame
Only pain..


----------



## Dalien

Rippling The Chin

a finger tapping chin think again
oh words! what words could explain
a hand sails waving wildly the air
pick me! pick me! it seems to delight
oh no! the hand stops it's past due
words thinking their selves expired
did you read them out of thin air
oh yes! that's the case of fingers
tapping with a pencil writing air!
the thoughts they were not chinned 
babbling feelings emoting thoughts
ripples rolling, hands waving words
cup them quickly, rain like deep ruffles
they’ll never be here the same again
even the chin knows fluid flows down


----------



## Swede

Deepest pools of dreams, dark and warm
Starlight flitting on glossy surface
No one comes here but me

I want to dive 
I want to drink
I wish I could show you
I wish I could share
I would bring you here to laugh and play
To touch you, chase you, slip and roll in velvet waves

But words are not enough
And I am afraid


----------



## Dalien

and the lights went out in Georgia
but this isn't Georgia
Texas with a punch
big bad guns


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sometimes Gabe moved like a spider
His right paw would pine at the dawn
He'd break through the barrier of carrion
Through the next level of treble
He would look through the sky to the other side
Gabriel high

Thinking destroyed it brought you to the void
Feelings dragged you down, down, down...
Into the abyss the lick
It's great green tongue kept you as one
You kiss the chains that remain


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

Don't try to fix what you are
Accept what you are..


----------



## DualGnosis

The priest called him lost
The teacher called him trouble
The government called him traitor
When he stepped away from their bubble...

He causes no harm and knows his own way,
But the preacher calls for him to follow...
He questions the words and does not obey,
For he knows a real man is not hollow.

"One day, I'll be free and you shall all see...
Not even God or the devil could ever stop me."


----------



## Surreal Snake

It wanted the new iFang
Summer grew hotter with blotter
Flip phones with no time zones
Killer whales and reaper cells

Love was a flea that rode the rats back
It grew its cape of brains
The diamond encrusted rat could not scratch it's back
The flea did that


----------



## Dalien

shower, eat, work beckons 
pulls the mind astray
embracing escapes aren’t touched by that
the secrets of life


----------



## Laguna

submitted my bid
submitted my soul
little does he know
my very essence is in his hands

follow your gut
you know you want to give me this shot
don't make an excuse
I'm the one you want (need)

this door opened for a reason
I have to believe
I didn't come to you
You came to me

We were brought together
There's a reason
My dream is in your hand
Please don't crush it

please don't drop it
please don't disrespect it
blow on it lightly
let me fly


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

You were just born. Congratulations.
Welcomes are over. Time for your pitiful education.
Your classmates? Your competition.
This is the human_ race_ after all. You must have vision.

Welcome to high school. Be yourself.
Or don't. Just get good grades. 
Oh and by the way their are no such thing as elves.
Sorry we lied. But oh still believe in god and save yourself.

You probably won't like most people.
But be polite. But don't be fake.
At this point you will probably get pretty sad. But live for lifes sake.
ooh and doing bad things makes you selfish and evil.

Wow you made it to college? (alot don't)
You should have lost your virginity by now.
If you did? Gross. If not? You better go find a suitor.
Now 18 year old go off and decide your entire future.

Good for you. You are married.
Now keep it healthy and productive.
And keep close to your friends and family.
And keep yourself seductive. 
(just incase)

Wow a kid.
Ok so rundown: Everything they do is your fault.
But hey! So cute!
And they can be kinda assholes as teens so take em with a grain a salt.

Your life may have deviated from these plans.
So get on track or your be unfulfilled.
Or even worse: poor
Whatever you have I'm sure you need more.

Now your old. Your kids are off and well.
Doing the same thing. Its all quite swell.
Now say some wise things.
And share some good stories. And eat your last wings.

And now your dead.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

You're trying to fix something
Your're trying to put it all together
Some cracks grow into you
No matter your attempts to sever.

Your running out of time, my dear.
Rushing to get rich. How can you be happy with no money?
Your life controlled with fear.
Its actually all fairly funny.

You're kind? No you're weak.
You're strong? No you're cruel
No matter what you do your a fool.
You will never have what you seek.

You're smart but not smart enough.
You're surviving but your not living.
You have money but you simply need more stuff.
You're married but its simply not the most thrilling.

And its funny because you love it.
The constant critical reflections.
The pathological pursuit of impossible perfection.
You cherish the thrill of each painful lesson.

You're playing a game of a sin.
You're a playing a game that is impossible to win.
But then you think about how Buddha sat under that god damn tree.
And how boring it must fucking be.


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Fleur-de-lys floated in the breeze over eternity
Existence a French croissant
With lots of jam I stuff this gland
I eat it man


----------



## Surreal Snake

They were always becoming
Beautiful concrete
The future a beautiful rainbow of crows
Check your rose

It moved like a spider deep inside her
Its sunset legs never begged
Stung with song the monster drank the dawn
Spinal spawn


----------



## Surreal Snake

There was no joy, there was no pity, there was only ego
The organisms existed androgynous with stitches
They fed off of others their identities undiscovered
Wiggling in feces they try to find their missing pieces
Living in pain stranded as stains
Conditioned like rain
Always the same


----------



## LucasM

My life
My destiny
My death
Catch.


----------



## Surreal Snake

It was all absurd word
Institutions with constitutions
The money solutions
Mad hatters stayed in holes with broken totem poles
And here they shall lay


----------



## Surreal Snake

They cut down lilac trees by the sea
The dawn and its perfume moved along

Olive trees and Aegean Sea
They make cream

Spartans and Greeks
Plato and Freaks

Thebes and Crete myth and chain
Metal the stars that absorb our scar

Aristotle and commas spun to bottom
Love and dharma made karma


----------



## Surreal Snake

Type. 5

The intellect alive
In the honey hive her ideas thrive
Fine cranial development on that skeleton
A pound of thought said the Jedi
Science and theory clearly


----------



## Surreal Snake

Type. 4

There was more
Artists and rebels discovered the pencil
Beauty and truth swung on a noose
On solitary shores we explore
Self absorb


----------



## Surreal Snake

Type. 3

The birds and the bees
Free as the sum of what we become
They were everyone
Gets the position under any condition
Precision


----------



## Surreal Snake

Type. 2

It was true
The helper felt the right
Inside melt there were spells
Sunshine and retort for everyone
2-1


----------



## Surreal Snake

Type.1

With a rigid moral code he implodes
This was the way with no play
The stress inside his crayon bride
Type.1 reflects on his left
Perfection best


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

You are a parasite.
A worm disguised as a kitty-cat.
Playing off the emotions of those near you.
Its sick sick sight.

You tricked me.
And you tricked them. You still are.
But I promise your current host will leave.
Because we all see through you eventually.

While this manipulation will work for a while.
Its simply not a sustainable practice, my dear.
Your enemies will soon outweigh your friends.
And we will fight back with guile.

So enjoy your tricks.
Enjoy your illusions.
Because you are a reflection of pain.
You are a mirror reflecting the madness of the world.
And soon enough they will see as you are. 
Nothing.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Emotions not easily swayed 
I am the King of Spades
Look forward because I will erase
Not at your own pace
You will have bled
To obscurity no end


----------



## Surreal Snake

Red octopus arithmetic
It figured it out
Creature problem solve absolve
Multiple intelligence benevolence
It lived like an elephant
Irrelevant


----------



## Surreal Snake

There was no cross
Christ spread like an X
Heat and sun the birds they come
He rotted for days the usual way
The people prayed
Amen


----------



## Surreal Snake

A statue spinning in space
Alexander the Great has lost his face
The earth long gone but a grain
The statue cracks then shatters
It doesn't matter
It took its place amongst the waste
Space


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crustaceans rotting on bottom
Bees fall from sky marble eyes
Queens paralyzed
GMO overdose
Rhino horn used for porn
Killing whales the ocean fails
Forests clear cut the wind nuts
Shark fin soup status truth
Extinction calls humanity dissolves
Fuck em all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Frida's head spills out of her vagina
She gives birth to herself
Her body all rigid from digits
Her body spirals the muse soaking wet
Blood on the sheets Frida says
Si
Her monkey looks over at afterbirth coral
Tequila Kahlo


----------



## Surreal Snake

They placed goblets of boiling chocolate in silver chalice
Mayans lined up one by one to drink the sun
In holy grails they grew their tales
Stories of wonder and thunder had come
The gods below and above
Chug


----------



## Surreal Snake

The blood moon comes down, down, down
Clams open their mouths
With triangle teeth they try to speak
The lunar eclipse gets an itch
Earths shadow scratches it
Red and orange get born


----------



## Surreal Snake

Space Messages

Captains Logs Star-Date 8643.109

Sent from the Starship U.S.S Reflect

Bound in Plato's Cave, Plato finds fools gold (message sent)

Romulan Ale better get a pail

Picard does No.1

Borg on bridge bring it Data

The crescent moon landing soon

Starship dragging with chains

Oh babe


----------



## Surreal Snake

sx....say it ain't so....Noooooooo!
rebound bound bound on the town
REBOUND!!!!
still shaking from all the taking
it holed my sisters gown
its wound!
it came with all kinds of life in its eyes oh the lies!
all the crying, all the spying, all the dying!
my feelings spilled out in the melt
it stole my pieces of eight!
GET OUT OF IT!!
wanna date?


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Cease the peace
The pieces creased 
In three empty caves

Merciless slaughter
Of the ones who cast their vision
Over the charlatan hiding in the spotlight

A lash of strike
Through spite
Cuts off her own Medusa head
And then?

Nothing inside

Save the hollowed passages where blood could've been


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Mighty is the baby
Sleeping across 
Earth's con caved chest
Heavy hands 
The shape of the shift within
Inscribed in flesh
The peasants wait 
For their time to come
Undone in the whirlwind of hope
That shakes the fake to her knees
Repeat
That shakes the fake to her knees


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

I wrote this poem specifically for my drama teacher who said I was "weak" and seemed to have based his assumptions in the idea I was fragile and had no hardships because my pants aren't baggy enough and manner of speaking is not ghetto enough. I was really angry. But I didn't really say anything. And then he told us all to write a poem. I took the opportunity.

So assume what you want
******, bitch, insane, white, mundane,
cracker, ****, fake, insane, rich.
But you_ won't _fucking call me weak

I was more then just a man.
I was an _alchemist_.
Dealing out pills on a level that seemed impossible.
It was more then insane. It was _magical._

I've been arrested more then times then you could imagine.
And I'm not proud. 
But I did not go through hell so I could be disrespected
by middle aged _men._

I've had heroin running through these veins.
I've slept on on a god damn park bench.
I've met schizophrenics and fucked a kleptomaniac.
But that was awhile I was busy in the psychiatric hospital.

So take a look at who your looking at.
Intelligent, charming, respectful, and kind.
Now realize. This was no_ mistake._
This was not a coincidence.
This was not god or destiny.
That was all _me._

So don't you ever call me _weak._
I don't care on the fucking context.
Because I control myself for the benefit of you. Not me.
Because if don't control myself. Well you don't wanna see.
But don't EVER EVER call me _weak._


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

(I ALSO have to write a spoken word about relationships to read on public access tv thats "speaks about the positivity of love" and the entire idea makes me want to throw up. But this is the best I could come up with)

I am suppose to write a poem about relationships.
I was suppose to be politically correct. 
I don't know how I am suppose to do either.
When my entire sexuality is subject to disrespect

How the hell am I suppose to find love?
When all these gay boys are lying to themselves.
"Oh I'm straight"
Yea fucking right.

This isn't Macklemores "same love".
Life is not some stupid love song.
My sexuality is not some exploit.
For the media to "Consume" and belong.

So get this idea of a "******" out of your head.
Because those so called "*******" are right next to you.
They aren't some enigma. They aren't the living dead.
They are your brothers, your sisters, and probably even part of your crew.

Its only matter of time before those "*******" rise up.
This isn't about the government. Or your ignorance.
This about love and honesty.
This is about the faces you don't see.

"Gay" is not an insult. 
It is not a sexuality.
It is a culture.
A revolution.

The producer is probably gonna censor the shit out of me.


----------



## Lycrester

*I,Still Here*

Plucked the telling weeds from my hair,
I am quite the gardener.
I bring only roses and dewy chrysanthemum,
Having mourned the death of my twin.
She was young and doubt knew her value.
The Dark was so flirtatious and cared not of her talents.
She gazed at him until her heart stopped beating.
But I was stronger. I was different. I had hope.


----------



## Dalien

ten pins end the alley, mighty, tall
three whole smooth thunder ball
crack struck each and fall
silent were the gutters telling all


----------



## Lycrester

*This One Guy*

I hope he can paint me into a queen next.
His stroke not merely grazing but plunging.
Oh his vigor left them blinded. 
Far down in the depths of my process.
He needed no title for his art was common knowledge.
And called my associate,Amateur.


----------



## Promethea

*let me*

your wound, i'll lick
no -- not to help you heal
but because i like the taste of blood
and no, it won't make me sick
but i appreciate the concern

"it tickles"
"i know," i laugh, with my Chun-Li giggle
smiling like a little girl with ice cream
all to make you comfortable
shh, don't scream
when i start to pick

i sugar coat the pain
practiced in obfuscation
oh you're so brainy
oh you're so brawny
can i suck your dick?

but you really are so smart
aren't you? sensing danger
all before i can get to the best part
so tell me, how many licks does it take
to get to your heart?


----------



## Surreal Snake

Promethea said:


> your wound, i'll lick
> no -- not to help you heal
> but because i like the taste of blood
> and no, it won't make me sick
> but i appreciate the concern
> 
> "it tickles"
> "i know," i laugh, with my Chun-Li giggle
> smiling like a little girl with ice cream
> all to make you comfortable
> shh, don't scream
> when i start to pick
> 
> i sugar coat the pain
> practiced in obfuscation
> oh you're so brainy
> oh you're so brawny
> can i suck your dick?
> 
> but you really are so smart
> aren't you? sensing danger
> all before i can get to the best part
> so tell me, how many licks does it take
> to get to your heart?



Love this one


----------



## Lycrester

*Exist*

Hope is haunting Heaven's Door,
A test no need to study for. 
Born from fruit some spoil,some ripe.
Good in taste. The only type.


----------



## Surreal Snake

anarchy in the weepers
life was just a theory
theory and chaos there was nothing else
denial deep inside division seekers
she loved the woods the stars and mars
it was very far
but so close she could grace them
she needed a teacher a maple a wizard
a lizard


----------



## Surreal Snake

He hated humanity
He sits in daddies car vicious the bars
It had become an obsession Elliot the weapon
Knives and 9s once upon a time
A sense of entitlement the elephant
Spoiled and self-absorbed there was more
He told them all they watched them fall
That is all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kahlo screams Fe!
Frida swills mescal don't forget the worm!
The iron bar had made a star
A sunshine slut of time
She takes the syringe morphine bends
Onto the dreams lucid her screams
Oil and blood fold into one the nod has begun
The painting done


----------



## Surreal Snake

Zdzislaw Beksinski

He paints on wood the earth gave hood
Upon these trees he fills the need
The artists creed
Towering labyrinths of horrors to humanity
Horror and death reflect
He stains with oil upon his soil
His soul now free he becomes complete
With ravens peace


----------



## Surreal Snake

I hated how she hid away her wishes
I hated how I craved delicious
I hated her stones who I tasted alone
I hated the void that had become my joy
I hated how she wanted to destroy
I'm just a toy


----------



## Surreal Snake

One million apocalyptic soldiers go to war on the forest floor
Fire ants march under Orion
This thing called life burning bright
Mother moon was in bloom she supplies the spoons
Black ants scream under moonbeams
Carnage and gore on the forest floor


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ants chew through the leaves spine they give it eyes
Now it could see the blue sky
Ants stare with sunbeam hair
Two holes there
They look at one another and become sunshine lovers


----------



## Surreal Snake

The introverted narcissist 
Catharsis
The secure narcissist
He looked at the flower 'twas sour
He had the power


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

Ten thousand trillion tantric ants
Orgy in the orbit..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Morals had become maple
Hard wood superior
Inflexible as a pencil
The indoctrination of moral salvation
It ruled the nations
Denial never on trial
It had style


----------



## Surreal Snake

It was an awkward phase existence
Confusion and loss gender and sauce
Raindrops with spice winter mice
Gossip and lies starfish and flies
Religion with dogma science piranha
Dirt and earth cars and desert
Existence here it was near
The next phase dear


----------



## Surreal Snake

In a perfect circle there was love
Revenge had its many friends
To you I send
The end

Ten thousand scars cluster on stars
Gas and particle flew the oracle
The building blocks of life
Tight


----------



## Surreal Snake

OkStupid

i like sex on the beach with vampire meat
i like sea shell hell
i like to listen to my condition
i can only be complete with another piece of meat
i like to cut chunks out of the sky
i like lizard innards on rye
i like two times
i like pencil rides
i like my hourglass filled with wax


----------



## Surreal Snake

A cricket calls with legs long
Its silence blind on self reliance
Its lover responds I am in the fog!
I am gone
It made its way blind and alone
Way she goes


----------



## Surreal Snake

Crows fall into the abyss, ravens fail
They fill it high towards its sky
Nearly two hundred hundred years to go
Give or take we plant our fate 
Checkmate!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Truth seemed to flourish amongst earliest memory
The age of innocence
The age of relevance
The age of development
Whatever taught was truth

Zeus


----------



## Lacrimosa

I gazed once upon those emerald eyes.
Never have I felt such barbed confusion.

In my head
In my heart
_
My own illusion_

Lie to me again
Whispering sweet nothings
Your words dripped charming vile
In a voice that sent me blushing

Lost within deceit and corruption
Your warm touch meant more than I could bear
Yet the colors held nothing in my mind
Nothing but despair

Wretched was the pity
Of this disillusioned plight
Following my heart
Should have never seemed right

I screamed internal agony
At the memory of your name
Forever is that twisted face
Etched within my brain

For emotions left unrequited
Are the surest way to disintegration

Even if the mind denies everything
The heart remains victim


----------



## Surreal Snake

Give women their chance at governance
Hitler and Stalin no comma 
On and on the piranha
Man ruled by tribe or partisan side
Us and them it never ends
At the expense of the people
Sheeple
Tyrants and despots ruled laws thoughts
Man had failed vote female


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lizards and lice that's right
It was urgent detergent

Lizards laid in reptilian thought
Galapagos Islands, Orion

Lizard lovers biting covered
Drool on the rocks drop drop

Solar flares sought this tiny rock
The lizards watch


----------



## Surreal Snake

Snickers for dinner
Snickers for lunch
Snickers for brunch
Then cap'n crunch
Hump


----------



## Lycrester

*First Born
*
Am I a milkmaid?
How do I feed when he is the cow?
Does he not know how to graze?
Estranged from Mother Earth?
He can move. He feeds himself. 
I didn't marry the beast. You did.


----------



## Choice

*The Gardener*

They see me rolling
o'er their hearts
fencing in spaces
where dreams overgrow

It feels like closing my fist
on meringues
leaving nought but
dust in the air

They see me perching
on burning bones 
tenderizing hopes 
o'er feverish truth

It feels like strangling clouds
or splintering winds
threatening to 
blow out control

They call me scourge
They call me healer for madness
They call me savior from pain
They call me past of rebirth

They call me reason

They call me reason

They call me reason

They call me reason
...



Homage to Ito of the Darklands from A _Moment Of Peace_


----------



## Surreal Snake

I wear your sock
I know your thought
I watch your clock
Tick tock

This personal pride you keep inside
I don't blame you our pain your truth
Enough for two
Tis true


----------



## Surreal Snake

I bend your willow
I drink your flow
Into the deep we go
You could not speak
You could not speak
You could not speak
Shhhh


----------



## Surreal Snake

Long term we were history a mystery
Aliens finally came again
They'd left their DNA humanity okay!
We had a good run till the apocalypse come
Aliens walked the killing floor eating yours


----------



## Surreal Snake

Her water breaks existence took place
The universe contracts 10 centimeters
At lightspeed the need for being
9 centimeters she feels vibration
Seeds have begun fertilization by starcum
Stars pull back they wait for splash
8 centimeters the universe screams I have seen!
7 centimeters the freezing temperature
6 centimeters of spread nebulas straight ahead
At 5 centimeters seeds get heartbeats
They find one another discovered!
At 4 centimeters I will always remember
3 getting close come wings of the souls!
2 centimeters then 1 there will be
Love


----------



## Surreal Snake

This was about the species
Male, female, toenail
Black and white
Red and yellow red and yellow
On a moonlit night there was second sight
Division so deep they could not weep
They could not weep
Left and right, left and right, left and right!
Twilight!
Dharma and karma cuddle in the corner
With outstretched arms they call to all
Silence


----------



## Surreal Snake

Music universal nocturnal
Everyone heard its word
With sound wave eyes it cries!
Vibration had a heartbeat life speaks
It's heartbeat complete with meat
The universe seeks those who want peace


----------



## Surreal Snake

The mandolin touched the twin
Deep in the wind vibration spins
The instrument begins to bend
Strings send secret ballads past Orion


----------



## Surreal Snake

The sequoia pushed through its comfort zones
Through the night it tower
It started small as it crawled on the dawn
Insects and lizard spore on
Its spawn
Then to the sky so fuckin high


----------



## Surreal Snake

The sky flew with massive wing It did not need two
With one wing it sings!
Monumental in scope blue sky drops rope
Choke
Chains of DNA tumble down, down, down
Aliens open the feathers door
Then walk to floor


----------



## Lycrester

*Lying to Myself
*
Quite unsure the type of show to put on.
Whether to be a character or monologue.
But who could tell the difference?
The smile of the bride or the Cheshire Cat.
Does the butter knifed butcher lose his talent?
No but doubt will give me away.
Just before the curtain closes.


----------



## Lycrester

*I Forgot His Name*

I met a boy from Peru,
Who stuck to me like glue,
Spilling the gin,
He said with a grin,
"I wish I could die too."


----------



## Lycrester

*Desperate Cat-calling 
*
Spoiled rotten these four legged beasts,
Who begs for sex mislabeled as love.
How can you protect me from down below?
Man with no teeth which to bite.
Pigs will send you home.


----------



## Sage del Viento

I posted this in the NF poetry thread as well, but I think this is my first halfway decent attempt at a sonnet. Iambic pentameter was just somewhat a challenge to really grasp...

Anyway, I'll get on with it. 




I couldn't think of anything to say
So my mouth remained shut
My eyes focused out towards the bay
As you walked away with a strut
Perhaps a bit intoxicated that night
Whispering into my ears
Shadows cast by a flickering light
As if dancing on this pier
Giggling as the words left your mouth
I wish you would have stayed longer
Yet you were going to another's house
Your departure turning the mood somber

Could we have played as our shadows danced
Or did my silence ruin, yet another chance?


----------



## Sage del Viento

When my time comes near
May I show no fears
I want to laugh and sing along
As the psycho-pomp plays the final song
While on my way to the Summerlands
I'll let go of all those pointless plans
How can I hide this widening grin
When I'm on my way to see all I love again



(Flow feels off in this one...)


----------



## Surreal Snake

pushing 200,000 years old the demon cold
it sits in the corner blinking star coma
a funny aroma 
by its side an angel just died
it cried
it looked up at the sky its angel bride!
she flies
she lands by its side her husband alright
its sister just died
husband and wife watched the angel leave
on their knees
her soul did spiral hades was wild


----------



## Surreal Snake

The bodybuilder bangs a huge hit of crocodile steroids
The reptile tastes
He stares in the mirrors
He had no tears just reptile years
The needle near


----------



## Surreal Snake

The orchids clit spit
She shook in the wind how she bends!
The flowers scent had the bends
Woozy she weeps from the rain on her beak
Shaking and lost in lucid frost
Blood Orchid orgasms
Shazam!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ship sonneT

Relationship
Dictatorship
Leadership
Censorship
Receivership
Ownership
Speakership
Ridership
Proprietorship
Distributorship
Homeownership
Dipship
Friendship
Partnership


----------



## Surreal Snake

A praying mantis swam to Atlantis
He felt the current tide by side
He took a breath and went left
He went down, down, down
Deep in the ocean there was motion
Lovers laid on waves having their way
As he passed the sunset its shadow soaking wet
On the left


----------



## Surreal Snake

Overthink glasses in the sink
Two black diamonds spun past Orion to known horizon
The new world frozen pearl
Just a world
Lakes and ocean there was devotion
Sunshine and land and a hand
There was gland


----------



## Surreal Snake

On the shit list doing dishes
Hardened egg yokes and brush strokes
So

Llama milk spilt there was no guilt
Buddha sat his reflection laughed
Shadows aghast!


----------



## Surreal Snake

The beauty of stars Jem'Hadar
Cardassian wine they had a good time
Wraith wrote their blood sonnets
Vulcan brides with logic inside
Romulan ale by the pail
Starships kept flying soon to Orion

Music the one true religion
It brought the world forever
Together
There were no tribes
There were no sides
Spiders sung for everyone
Vibration flew past constellations into salvation


----------



## Surreal Snake

Hey You

Great dunes of truth!
Don't look for a hero, De Niro..


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Incubus falls into the Phoenix
The Succubus rises up
With glow of souls demons hold, hold, hold
Angels let go
One glance of eye deep insight
Wizards rise to fight the sky
In lizards night there was no right
In lizards dawn there was no wrong
Anima and animus join twilight


----------



## Surreal Snake

The kundalini breathes on spinal leaves it had a dream
It dreamed it was physical
It dreamed it was metaphysical
It dreamed it was mystical
The master winds it wraps it climbs
Then it awakes and takes its place with grace
Then spines


----------



## Surreal Snake

He lived like an animal a cannibal
Killing stars in every jar
But he threw sunshine very far
And the wicked world swallowed the pearl
She spits it out as the gods yelp
Help!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Behavior modification salvation
Too scared to say what's on their minds
Left wing media the propaganda machine
Right wing media fascist and keen
Need new wings sheep on their knees a tragedy
They lived like slaves it was all the rage
Politicians stood with hood and capes while the 99% begged
White collar crime got a dime
Corporations and pharmaceutical companies ran the nation
An oligarchy sensation
Mindless behavior this centuries flavor
Brainwashed under an ocean sky
Why


----------



## Lycrester

*We Not Magnetic *

My morose treasured,
His glee I respect.
Our minds are separate,
But our bodies connect.


----------



## Lycrester

*Was It Fun*

Mashing flowers before May,
Oh so soft it turns to ash.
Liquid red can make you cave?
Do you like to mingle with trash?


----------



## Lycrester

*Don't Really Want To*

Kiss among the trees.
How far can vows travel?
Promises for diamonds.
Life is paved in gravel.


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Parktown paw
Parktown play
A song they say
A song they sang
Hang, around with me and the gang
Hey, we're down with doing the same old thing
Lay about
Drown it out
Kill it softly
Up up and aware about
What it is
What do you say
What to say
How to get
Live a pray
And get another way


----------



## Lycrester

*Hitting On Truck Drivers*

I blush and swear.
No longer sane.
I'll shave my head
And change my name.
I'll leave my parents.
I'll leave my shoes.
Be naive and leave with you.


----------



## DualGnosis

Blow the cigarette's smoke
"Did I know? Did I ever?"
Flow the mind's word, as it spoke
"Is it too slow? is it forever?"

The world keep's spinning
But I seek to escape this reality,
This world, I'll sleep from the beginning,
But I need to break away from this mentality

Sanity's knockin' on heaven's door,
"Free at last, free at last!"
Only calamity ain't stoppin' at a seven score,
"Not so fast, not so fast!"

But I guess that's just life, or maybe it's just me.
All I know is there ain't no sympathy for a man like me.


----------



## Lycrester

*Confused Master Key*

Only surgeons see my heart.
Yet you would like to capture it.
What school taught you to stab?
Superficial to eye not to mind.
Think. 
Pretty to Petty
Words unsteady.
To make me smile.
What? Impressed?
I am a writer after all.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mi'kmaq Tears

Thousands of missing aboriginal children
Lost in Canada no searches nada
Grieving families tears of calamity
They deserved better angels of feather
But the government did nothing
They did not care about their suffering
So families searched by themselves
There was nothing else


----------



## Surreal Snake

Red Ruby Amulet

Her red ruby amulet held the sunset
A vampire bride newlyded
A gift from her husband the bloodless
In a mountain tyrants by the sea
Love meant to be
They bit one another sunset by cupboard
They settle down vampire children bound
The sunrise came again and again locked in chains


----------



## Surreal Snake

Maya

Mayan kings glow
A Mayan doll lays around with diamond crown
Rubies and gold brushed her clothes
On tables nearby goblets of chocolate await kings chocolates
The royal doll watched it all
In queens shawl


----------



## Surreal Snake

Tequila Sunrise

Lovers lay by a blue agave under an iguana moon
Two bottles of tequila by the sea
They chug mescal moo by cow
The worms went down not a sound
Under a tequila sunrise she opened her eye


----------



## Surreal Snake

Diamond Wild sonneT

The solid diamond skull yells!
Put me back in the lake I cannot take!
In Peru it sits creatures observing it
Throughout the years diamond tears
It felt like a freak everybody took a peak
Set out on display day after day the seer sat in diamond sweat
Then one day an Inca child talked to the sky
The sky told him to hide her child, the diamond smiles!
Hidden in a basket they walked for miles
The skull says please take me to the lake, I must hide my face!
Approaching the lake the child drops the diamond off the cliff with grace
The skull sunk down, down, down
Into the depths
My pets..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Black Mamba sonneT

With a coffin shaped head the black mamba sped
Its neurotoxic venom brought heaven
Fourteen foot long it slithers along
It decides to go vertical its fangs surgical
The worlds fastest snake overtakes
A baby boar goes out to explore
On mamba snake shores the boar does adore
The snake lays silent in violence
It appears as a stick as the boar crosses it
A quick strike shhh it'll be alright
Vertical it watches as the boar goes sarcophagus
Its venom works fast the mamba just laughs
The snake starts to eat as the boar tries to speak
Eek


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sexual sonneT

Demisexual
Sapiosexual
Noscosexual
Autosexual
Heterosexual
Polysexual
Pomosexual
Bisexual
Bi-asexual
****-asexual
Hyposexual
Asexual
Pansexual
Antisexual


----------



## Surreal Snake

Indigo mOOn

Under an indigo moon the crow taught tunes
Feather and cape took place
But ravens hovering in air deception there
Keep it crow
Keep the glow
The Phoenix rising under Orion
Only love you know


----------



## Surreal Snake

Sea Sand

A seashell sat lucid
With creature inside it stared at the night in the tide
Shells beside they spine
Their spines stick up at the sky bending starlight
Stars shine with dolphin eye
Star shine in trippplet time
Crabs on beach out of reach
Seaweed and starfish lay on the sand it was grand
Then the night reached down with its claw and turned the fountain on
Seashell be gone


----------



## Surreal Snake

The gossip vicious nutritious
It felt so good in the hood
Two bowls of soup and a moose
Vegetable letters always taste better
Two bowls they taste they did not know their face


----------



## Surreal Snake

Kundalini Lucid sonneT

Aphrodite lays beside
The beauty of her eyes a child inside
Lucid yellow grew in ancient meadows
Snake petals!
Loving and kind was her wine
A beautiful person in cursive
Her flowing silk robes wrapped her souls
She had more than one just because
In her morning tide starfish inside
Dolphins stream in her dream
Under the indigo sun it was fun
Her red ruby moon shines for two
In Sanskrit she plays with the new day
It was June


----------



## Momentz

_Misaimed shelf dust levitating through societal cracks
I belong to no decade, lost in my own tracks
Hotblooded bullet holes beckon me off the path, manipulating our desires, propel us further back_


----------



## Surreal Snake

Leatherback Turtle

The largest specimen ever recorded over 2000 pounds
Ones front flipper nearly 9 foot long
Deepest dive ever recorded 1300 meters
Sometimes called a lute on that note
It plays its tune as it swam along
Fluid in song
Teardrop shaped it knew its fate
Next to a crocodile the worlds largest reptile
Smile..


----------



## Surreal Snake

Cabin

A cabin in the woods it was good
Hummingbird and sparrow flew the narrows
A crystal river with slivers of slice
Trout and bass swim with the wind
Wolverines and bears there
Moose and elk walk in felt
Nighttime fires with salmon horizons
Stars and the milky way showed their face
Colours cried in the sky as aurora aurora borealis continued to fly
Birch and oak a toast
They stand like ghosts as they cloak
Under starlit minds they had a good time
The bonfire touches the sky as embers fly
Firefly and moth had thoughts
A couple of friends the fun never ends


----------



## Surreal Snake

Grinch sonneT

The Grinch on his Xmas wish list
On a sled down the mountain it fountains
The little dog pulled the big hog
The Grinch had a whip get on with it!
He screams at the dog in winter fog
They reached an underground cave its sauna gave
He sits in the water his hair all comma
The dog stands shaking he does the begging
The Grinch had plans he was the man
Well kind of Sam
He would ruin their Xmas
He couldn't wait for this mister
With a twister of hate he decides their fate
It was getting late


----------



## Surreal Snake

The parrot possessed
A demon bird perched on word
It sat in its cage all the rage
The other birds stayed far away from its weather
They were healthy dumping stealthily
The owner lets it out get out!
It flew away in the forest it plays
For a few days


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Bends

It lived like a savage a cabbage
It sat all day long blood on the pawn
It lived in a wheel blue sky teal
Around and around nighttime crowns
Concrete and rage locked in its cage
The ocean licks the sky with closed eyes
Its blinks and cries on the other side
Prediction and affliction intuition subsistence
Existence
Babble and awake the new day
Men and women enter the cave together
Blind with no tongues they morph into one the moon and the sun
Tribes and tributary crime and constabularies
The earth shakes as she cums once again on the new earth girth
Orion kept its sounds to itself monumental with patience it had learned salvation
And the universe kept adding verse with the occasional curse
Anarchy and denial the never ending trial
Slither and slime dripped off the dime one more time the Drachma rhyme
But the rain came again and again it continued its reign
Until it ends in the bends
The universe friends


----------



## Dalien

bread crumbs in my pocket
feeding what was left empty
word crumbs on my page
filling what was always full
it was a tango of a rocket
a ballroom shot pool table
an eight ball split of seven
gliding crumbs into pockets


----------



## Dalien

Dalien said:


> bread crumbs in my pocket
> feeding what was left empty
> word crumbs on my page
> filling what was always full
> it was a tango of a rocket
> a ballroom shot pool table
> an eight ball split of seven
> gliding crumbs into pockets


bread crumbs in my pocket
feeding what was left empty
word crumbs on my page
filling what was always full
it was a tango of a rocket
a ballroom shot pool table
an eight ball split of seven
gliding crumbs into pockets 
a dance with wonder pieces


----------



## Momentz

_hysterics garden 
row of sunflower 
distorted our social power ,,
i live in a greenhouse ,nuclear powered 
the texture of ashtray wind , in bloom we're showered
to dripping anesthesia , spoken,, we"re pinned 
teardrops enbalmed with exopolitical euthanasia 
pick me as i am vase in rainbows 
our paper scented Misses
self indulgent rose petals only have clipped thorns
crusting tears as smooth as crimson kisses , burn away horns_


----------



## Death Persuades

Death of Love
Josue Rosario


Ravines carved into my soul
so deep, there is no end.
Through and through they go.
They twist and twirl and bend
my essence. Fluorescence
has nearly ceased to exist.
This darkness, and starkness,
is pissed, it kissed and hissed
at those who tried to help,
but to no avail, for we’re in hell.
I hear them yelp out to the whelp
who lives so high above.
His life is swell. He rings his knell
and brings the death of love.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Ja

The meaning of life what was it
Was it an oceans lick as the sky accepted it
Was it a dolphin reaching with hands
Was it monsters of horror swimming past coral
Was it candle wicks bending with spit
Was it space it did not have a face
Was it the artists muse who knew the truth
Was it a stump who thought too much because it lost its limbs
Was it love the eternal touch
Yup


----------



## Surreal Snake

Riddle

Hitchens did the digging
Christopher cross was lost
In the beginning their was forgiveness
As she made our nest out of stardust
Pieces of twine held together time
To one day snap in a fury of claps
On the left bank there was resistance
On the right bank there was existence
In the middle love riddles


----------



## Surreal Snake

Time

They tried to measure time
Did shadows have time on their minds
Even time would die as it slowly lost its minds
Letters and numbers explained all the wonders
We knew nothing said time
We knew nothing said light
Black holes with cryptic thoughts dined on time as they spit out shine
Light bends as it met its final friend
The end


----------



## Surreal Snake

sonneT 66

Mushrooms are not immortal
Coiling through the portal organic soil
Brought to the new world a string of pearls
Taken through the sea of beauty
She leaves the portal all over
Twirly shells cast their spells on alien shells
A whisper by her side her lover inside
He speaks to her as he purrs
Words
Taken by the wind to see her once again
There was only love she raises one
Her lover uncoils from the organic portal
Aliens observe with spinal girth
Cursed


----------



## Surreal Snake

10

Dark matter splashed the canvas
The painting was space
It brushed its stroke as we looked a joke
The necromancer had the answers
The vampire tastes it wasted
In space it spins in the beginning
With its white cape it knew its fate
It kept splashing the canvas and laughing
Ants on the marble marveled within themselves
There was nothing else


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Bachelor

"Enter dramatic music"
The bachelor the beast pets on a leash
He smiles with style sincere style
Smooth as silk drops with milk
Looking for love or was it something else?
Lost in the house of reflection he never does
So many women the trips the beginnings
Reality TV
Weak


----------



## Surreal Snake

13

He swims on the surface near a seal colony
His boat caught the wrong side of a rainbow
This vicious storm tore his boat he floats
Now water like glass this storm had passed
Seals all around swimming with sound
One thought on his mind shoreline
Forty feet away a great white sails the new day
Harder he swims to get away
Suddenly the seals swim away to shadows he prays
He swam in water as cannon fodder
The shore still far to his left a jar!
He feels some hope as he opens the note
Croak!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Zapatista

Zappa quotes and narcissistic notes
Frank stood lucid conclusive
The disgusted rainfall fell on them all
Sacs of hide with egos inside
Where was the humanity
Calamity


----------



## Surreal Snake

Waa

Wishing a well
One hundred years younger thunder!
1914 the Atlantic by the breeze
The cat watches observing coffins
Tuberculosis and dysentery, scurvy but Shirley
Children crying sandcastles dying
The cat watched it all in her shawl
She pulled the curtains y'all


----------



## Surreal Snake

Amulet

there was no rule
you do what you have too
to stay alive then you die

a god came for me
she took me to the sea she kept saying free
we ran to the moon on its shine oh we slide!
we enter a palace with gods by the chalice
i've always wanted to lay with a god
we make love in the fog she kept saying God!
i steal her amulet as we pet
no harm


----------



## Surreal Snake

Thunder

it cracked the maple tree
it looks at me
i stand beneath my friend
defending her until the end

thunder seems to see
it really is free
striking a pose
there it goes

i climb up on it
on a whim
it lets me see
life's reality

the birds and the bees


----------



## Surreal Snake

Chunky

i create my shallow pond
throw in your thoughts

i remove my soul
the chunky spider

i grab plato and toss him into hades trapdoor
demons scream, shut the fucking door seymour

i speak in tongues
the anarchists drool

the druid lay wounded
His soul ripped out drifting towards the sun

and we'll have fun, fun, fun till her daddy takes the T-Bird away


----------



## Surreal Snake

Detox sonneT

They robbed old people for prescriptions sheeple
They stole all they could under hood
They stole from each other oh mother
They stole the Benz with a couple of friends
Six syringes used dripping in goo
Jab it in let the Hep begin
An exceptionally large harpoon stabbed Rory at high noon
He lit the spoon bubbles soon
Rusty and old but it still had a soul
He pulls up the hit ready to bang it
Along comes his friend the fun never ends
Some of them beg
Just one hit, just one fix, just a mix?
The sound of the whine the usual spine detox time


----------



## Surreal Snake

Karma sonneT

The teardrop tuna pulled down, down, down
1100 pounds thick with crown
It kept going deeper 'twas a keeper
The seeker sought it raised its raindrop
To polyglot
Deeper it goes with cashmere fangs it bangs
Nirvana cheers!
The line starts to shake the fish kept waking
The sky screamed at karma!
Who was right? who had sight? who was starlight?
The anglers arms quiver from dharma
Karma there too for fish who knew?
But who would win as the sunset begins?
Fin


----------



## Surreal Snake

Iguana Wanna

The iguana duelled with the sun
It stared and it stared then it stared
When it turned away 'twas a new day
Blind with no eyes burned by the sky
Hi

The anaconda watched the iguana
It slithers and slides behind rocks it hides
Then a shadow brushed its side
It turns its head lowly slowly
The iguana walks by in darkness in night
Hugs tonight


----------



## Surreal Snake

Orion

She wanted revenge
Friends?
He hurt her deeply completely
She took vengeance when she could get it
An INFJ kind of day
It felt good saying no to the hood
Immaturity good
Yes or no the wind still blows
She cries alone


----------



## Surreal Snake

Forgotten oxygen

It forgot to breathe life with leaves
It had gotten old the machine kicks in
The body spasms in the chasm
In the void of the abyss it's deepest lick
Eyes stayed open as a token
Movement all around smells and sound
It laid with crown a smile upon its face
About to leave this place


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Phoenix screams as its shadow leaves! 
Torn away to ashes to grave 
In the fire it expires 
The Phoenix rises cleansed by fire 
It looks below as its shadow dies slow 
In the fire below in the coals 
It finds its soul as its shadow screams go!
The Phoenix flies through a crack in the sky! 
To the other side I fly


----------



## Surreal Snake

Rise

Rise above to the sacred self
Rise alone to clear the fear
Rise to the tower of series
Rise with the tide inside your eye
Rise my sand I command!
Rise my castle to fantastical!
Rise and seek this precious fleece
Rise with stones upon this loam
Rise with diamond upon the horizon
Rise with the sun the ethereal one
Rise with life the eternal insight
Rise and reflect my pet
Rise with peace this perfect beast
Rise with love there was nothing else
Rise above


----------



## Dalien

Still Guitar

The fade began to shade
capes born and dagger shorn
come see going far away today
guitar silently slept singing the street
pebbles and glass tones made the jade
rust and stardust sung it’s song
never counting the steps back to bone
string shadows crying tears
hush darling rest
shh


----------



## Dalien

quiet has it been
words couldn't say
listening felt them anyway
here is where they traveled
mining of my winding mind
silence came in a hush


----------



## Sage del Viento

Kissing me
Softly with your eyes
Such a shame
Mine were too barren
For you to plant your garden


----------



## Riptide

On the corner stands a crook, shedding shadow as he grows. 
He took an oath long ago, silver lying was the goal; 
Arsenic envy Eggshell love Turquoise burn mark Charcoal code.
Spins his lonesome round and round, merry loses its sound around.
Precious in tan here it shows, rocking our minds as we hold.
Girl screamed out loud let me go, sin-deep beauty judged its own;
Calfskin goatskin human skin bodies of flesh don’t get old.
Fairies takes us all away, the lights are on no one’s home.


----------



## Sage del Viento

A haiku and tanka


Those lovely cardinals
All of the day and night they chirp
Song of songs


The soft rain
Kissing the wounds of my heart
Like many lovers
I gaze into the sky longingly
Knowing that it will eventually end


----------



## Dalien

The Sprinkling

Sprinkling, he no doubt knew
Raining, she insisted came through
Twisting and turning neither moved
But the motion kept tuning it up
She poked his eye pushing dots
Face to face losing space, ire fired
The little one settled sorry calming
The sprinkle and rain still drops
“You’re pretty, but I’m real” plops
Twisting and turning motion forwards
Another dot pushed, sadly spoken,
“You broke my heart” turned away
The mighty little one offered softly,
“turn around, I’ll fix it”
A gentler kind of storm… a sprinkling


----------



## Dalien

what's in mind stands a vortex
raging calm a quiet origin redefined
it slips the fish scales bottles jarred not shaken ignored
savoring aged waters dance twisted and fisted
punch drunking the shores with flip flop gills
must have been some kind of hook
to be… undefined


----------



## Dalien

it is said the words "I'm fine" to surpass the edge of time
but that's a story of stories 
thought in a daze a filament of mining
pretending ok keeper of feet digging dirt
she says her warrior is kicking up dust
and now that's some fine particle article
many wispy flowing hairs wearing of leaves
she says the wind is always welcomed
moving the stories through the story
afterwards motion finds its self standing still
she says she is more than just one fine
she is all of her hair


----------



## Momentz

Antide-- 

eventually i realized that nature felt the same way (why the trees sway) ...
gasping for breath underneath the bandages of human society and plotting 
the day 
...it'd shed and slither and flake like a snake, and 
pelt you until the last shake of your shiver


----------



## Sirius Black

It's the fear

Haunting
Screaming
Wondering
Awaiting for the day
Giving it a reason to give a life

Have to save
Save this day from horror
Horror and doom are my fate
Fate of weak in this world


----------



## Susanna

This Moment

Stay with me
here now
please stay
you there
me here
stay and be happy


----------



## Sage del Viento

Useless memories 
Surrounding on all sides
Ant bites


----------



## Momentz

May I Be Excused? 

when i lost my map i tripped into a subway 
this way oh won't you stay ?- the conductor's seat is really quite neat 
and i smell the ash from your cigarette, 
your fireplace burned out
tendrillion pulses 
wrote my rules in a set
one for a shout missing the beat 
tendrillion pulses warming my seat 
today i push the pedal
but when i wake up next monday, i'd have lost my feet 
i miss you 

and i'm dribbling a basketball down your street
i want you to hear the conductor's call in my sheets 
i miss you 
and the print from your cleats


----------



## Sage del Viento

I'll write a psuedo sonnet for you
Because the real ones are no longer in vogue
I think fourteen lines will do
But I'll abuse the syllable count like a rogue

A rhyme scheme shall be kept
I'm not a total brute
ABAB shall be met
Keeping in mind its roots

No volta here you shall find
Because I don't much care for turns
Leave those things to greater minds
That have some time for those thorns

A couplet is what shall end this mess
I'll try harder next time I confess







@Dalien,

I know I said I'll try to post a sonnet, but I actually think this works as a good example as to why they take me forever to write and work on.

I start taking both rhyme and syllable count into consideration, and realize what I write always falls short of a "Sonnet Proper" and instead become these pseudo sonnets that have a really odd "flow" (if any at all) to them.


----------



## Momentz

Carts of Parts

I don't know what to do anymore...
I can't find the screwdriver to fix myself 
All my pins and needles, in an airbag, beneath the floor
I have become the stain on my workshop's shelf 
A blotch of a mental health 

I'm screwed
/Un
Screwed

No running down the aisles -- for your frozen denials
Crack me open and rearrange my noodle 
Hack me open, and rearrange my files 
Hungry hearts don't love hungry eyes
My stomach will break you down to size

Maybe I can't speak for Japan
--> but riding a bullet can't be feudal 
And I'm no fan


----------



## Momentz

Green beans 
line up in my pockets 
and 
screaming trees sprout between my sockets 
and all my pleas... 
piercing my knees 
Zoe shoplifts


----------



## cityofcircuits

what has been missing?
Or

rather purposely misplaced
Again

subconsciously
divided and squandered

forgotten
until longed for

maybe it was never really lost
discovered

ahhh that's it! here it is!
empathy

there are these moments where i am speechless
and so i move onwards


----------



## cityofcircuits

Rome has nowhere to go
He’s been foxholed
at home
or so-called
his time pining away
in some corner
i watch him smile 


he longs for mom
mom is around, part-time
halfways gone from hits, sleep deprived 
she will rest when she can here
when here
Rome will look on and smile

dad is locked away 
for the upteenth mistake
i explain to him ‘dad will be back again’
but i can’t tell him when
he says ‘car car’ and points at the door
‘sure, let’s take a trip to the store’
He hugs my leg and smiles

I do what i can, while i can
While i’m here,
when here
like the others around him
does guilt burn in those others?
one day, i must say to Rome
Goodbye
I hope he will look out the window, the door
wave to uncle again and smile


----------



## Lycrester

*Every Night Elevator*

These bubbles are not as good as I thought. 
Invoking a feeling,a heartbeat.
Not so much pride but I'd pet this lion.
So let this throne take me higher until I can kiss the moon.


----------



## drmiller100

I kiss the moon
I hug the kid
I love the lady
a poem i fair did


----------



## Valiums

who would rather stay awake
counting hours as they creep
staying up to stay asleep
wasting hours meant to keep
the body in a better state


----------



## Sage del Viento

Steady rains
Looking upon the world as if in deep thought
The soaked dog


----------



## Lycrester

Rice Catch
November wedding in Baltimore.
Insults with wit,an uneven score.
Tortured by truth in areas you lack. 
How long until you throw it back?


----------



## LucasM

For then, what shall I say?
The stars bear witness don't they,
from high above.
And then the ground below holds the memories
of the dead.

Silent witness
borne silently...
how can one listen?


----------



## drmiller100

how can one listen
so busy on the chat
the sparkle does glisten
of my great spat


----------



## TxWolves

there they were.. all tangled and shit
pulled gone thrown away.. 
i sit and stare off floating on that opiate ship
take them away, take me away


----------



## TxWolves

thumping trance thumping dance
always an emotional romance


----------



## knife

*​If on a winter's night a traveler*

It’s snowing here. Or at least, it _was_. Giant crystalline flakes 
you could gaze at and see, etched, the pattern of ice
in white, bright against the black scarf. Unusual in size
and nothing more. 
------------------------I saw on the news this afternoon
blizzard-condition warnings for New York, but not here.
It has snowed all day, but barely any has stuck.
We were promised a foot. Oh well. Sometimes weathermen
miss. Misjudge, misforecast. A generation
before my time, there was even an adage about it:
“Weatherman’s always wrong,” we used to say.
-------------------------------------------------------------Now
not so much.
-----------------Look out the window and what do I see?
The torpid orange glow of sodium halogen cobras
shining down on the street beneath. Shining
and reflecting on the clean white blanket, a thin
layer of pureness over urban dirt underneath.
A good storm: a thicker blanket: longer the illusion.
But this day was just snowy and cold and windy
but not snowy or cold or windy _enough_, and so
barring an overnight blizzard, the city will
brush it off and barely shrug.
--------------------------------------And even in this
blank whiteness, when snow covers the world
and makes it feel, for a instant, cool and fresh
and new, I garb myself in my layers and overcoat
and venture outside and grab a bite to eat
and, jostled by the throng of people, the fecund
crowd of life, I stand outside. Lonely. An observer.


----------



## knife

_This poem was inspired by a passage in American Gods. I think (don't look at me, I only wrote it) that it's in some sort of broken iambic meter, tending towards a hexameter. It certainly has that roll to it (at least on my tongue) and something of an oratory epic voice too._

*Something Forgotten, Lost*

Our gods are the crueler, for we have forgotten 
their import. We see them not as idols or beings
with discrete names or personalities.
Rather, _ideas_; instead, _ideals_. They are become
abstractions, and in being abstractions
they find anonymity, mask their cruelty
and bloody demands. Forget this not.

See, in the ultraviolet darkness outlining
the bolt out of the storm, see the sacrifice
demanded us, our greatest idol, grandly
ensconced on an isle all her own, an edifice
of bronze, skyscraper-high, iconic as hell.
See her perverse bloodlust and implacable
desire to slaughter. See how war is institution,
Crests in blood, sacrifices at scale. See how
‘twixt her and Huitzilopochtli, Huitzilopochtli
is the kinder and more forgiving: for his
sacrifices sacrificed themselves willingly.
See how armies are mere corps of sacrifices
and wars serve naught but to placate
her hunger for death. See her secret consort,
older than she, more angelic, skeletal.

Or see the god we wrought just a generation
ago, who bestows on us communication
and shiny silicon toys, and whole new modes
of work and careers. But now see the whip he holds!
See the yellow and brown men and women and children
slaving away under his wretched gaze. For ours
is a cruel communication, one yet unfair, unjust…
See his older friend, doting fatherly-ly, here
for centuries, who taught him the ways of cunning
and propaganda and exploitation
and willful blindness. 
---------------------------And see how he too’s
under the yoke! See the pantheon! The cruel joke
assembled under our very noses, us caught
in metaphors too esoteric to understand
or much too literalistic, truth that hides lies.
See the asexual king of this secular mess. See his
eyes, his clothes, his accoutrements, how they’re
unified by a single color scheme, his whole body
dimly green. See his mate, demon deified!
See shameful vice made into virtue, set out now
to gobble civilization. See the twist of words,
knowledge that impedes understanding,
a lord who doesn’t make, who only takes.

Our gods, the newer, the crueler. Is this why
the modern world’s far less civilized?


----------



## Momentz

lude 

My baby's soft spot 
My baby's soft spot
I dig into his skull 
And pick the dirty words 
I shovel what's worth 
I shovel what's worth
Till all is dull
In this dirty earth


----------



## Surreal Snake

TxWolves said:


> there they were.. all tangled and shit
> pulled gone thrown away..
> i sit and stare off floating on that opiate ship
> take them away, take me away


I really like this one


----------



## StarFollowed

An Aura:

The depth of the calculations 
Of my mind so contradictory
One would not realize
How the forest is engulfed
In micro folders
In the corner of my
Mind scattered a
Walking Contradiction I
Am yet believe that black 
and pink Lilies will burst white and grey
In twilight while 
the black hole of 
My mind calculates and forms 
The sun around the 
Backdrop of the 
Integration of beauty and space
And aurora that finally escapes 
From the faint stars 
Located in a micro corner
In the back of my mind.

Poem 2 

The colors do disperse 
In land yet
How can I believe in color
Even if they have informed me 
of it?
They can see it, yet
they are blind to 
The richness that
The human mind can 
Analyze and see through
a kaleidoscope of
the fragmented bursts
And the lines of the aircraft.


<3


----------



## ectomorphine

Dopamine strangles my brain
Choked thoughts
I can't feel the rain
An emotional drought
The pain dries away..

Looking for the cure
to my disease
Let me be pure
Let me grasp at the illusion
Of inner peace..


----------



## skycloud86

Far away the wind sets sail towards the forest
Underneath silver-lined pillows of ocean salt
And for the long whisper of this zephyr of air
The path is an invisible thread


Until the final days of the rocky mother
Until the time comes for the star to die
Until the father of life falls to his fate
This long whisper forever shall sing


The lyrics that pass through the tree boughs
Sing in a long dead language that lives on
The last remaining speaker wishes no understanding
Of the ancient song of the wind


----------



## StarFollowed

Look--
The glacier hangs and latches and
looking
for
A moment of 
movement and 
Depth but death can
Be seen from
The distance or so the human mind
will cultivate to analyze or be 
Open to
Interpretation of
The colors one can observe
With the naked eye
Through the craze lines 
of the glacier.
To launch ourselves to 
the beauty of all
'at is and all
'at is psychological, we
must.


<3


----------



## Lycrester

*Gardner's Hands*

More flowers bloom with this ego.
Bright,Romantic,Sanguine.
Water would just depress them. 
If you know what I mean.


----------



## StarFollowed

*Flaxen
*
Zippy and geometrical--
The Coloratura was so. 
The sweet belle 
Sang and bells that
Broke and clanked; 
Shattered the pieces 
The 
gushing fluid of
bells--did
--traveling towards the
Chandelier, a 
Viola told me so
and the Piccolo screeched in
agreement. She did. 

<3


----------



## Valiums

*Engligh As A Sekonk Lanquaque*

"Violet violent violence violins, vile inns via lens vie ole ends." Vial lends.
"Bile ents buy awl ants by all lance-pile lands! Pie 'o' limbs?"
(Bio limp.)
"Spy all in, smilin'."


----------



## Lycrester

*The Privileged and The Peasant*

Shoes of velvet,green and moss.
I met her by the sea.
It took one hand to push her off. 
What has become of me?


----------



## Lycrester

Straw Hat Boy

Beyond your rice field stories grows a smile.
A hopeful dream.
A romance.
Would our ancestors agree?


----------



## Lycrester

*The Mississippi Dead*

A crow came to the wake.
For a moment on the eighth.
On top of June. 
It sang a tune.
_"This is the bed you make."_


----------



## Lycrester

Monster Garden
What goes tremble in the dirt?
Mumbles plans beneath her skirt?
Their thorns are teeth. 
Their leaves are thumbs.
That's where babes must come from.


----------



## LucasM

Tell me the story of the young boy who stares in the pit and falls
Down and down and down he falls with a big splash, oh what a splash!
There is no wall, there is no ground, there is no breath, there is no death
There is life! There is struggle! Oh, such agony... and such trouble!
He flails about trying to find footing and in this chaos he forgets...
Big breath, big gulp, big choke, big pain!
His toe smarting he crawls aground and settles down
there is no sound
No light no fright no wonderful delight
as life and death unite sleep tight.

Is that the end?
No, my friend, for he wakes up and remembers who he is.
And climbs up out of there to find another pit to fall into.
But that's another story.


----------



## Lycrester

*I,The Optimist *
I am chased by possibility. 
Whether I rise or fall to sleep,
I am engulfed in warm hope.
Even in finality,I bathe in nirvana's hue.
This morning. The bird will hear my song.


----------



## Lycrester

*Between The Ears*

At least I can grasp ghosts.
Snatch one lost soul in limbo.
I won't call this place home for long.
But my supper is generous. 
Come in. 
May we fill on philosophy 
And find indigo in the weeds.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

*I live a life of pills and insanity.

I exist to kill all humanity.

Why can't you people see

What's happening to me!?

I think I speak for us all when I say

That we are born as angels and raised to be machines.

And I know

I'm not what I was meant to be.

Stop searching for your savior because you killed him.

All this time, it was me!

I live a life of pills and insanity.

I am a god enslaved by humanity.

Why can't you people see

What you have done to me!?

I think I speak for us all when I say

That rather than live in chaos, we would choose to be dead.

And I know

I've never been given any respect

The chaos overflows in my head.

Madness and torment are all that I know to reflect!

I live a life of pills and insanity.

Conditioning has killed my humanity.

Why can't you people see

What has become of me!?

You pinned me down

And broke my wings.

You clipped them off.

Ripped them off.

I was denied everything.

I am not free.

I am in pain.

To God I cry.

Let me die!

My soul cannot be contained!

I have become the god of insanity.

I shall leave my mark on reality.

Society has destroyed me.

So, I'll destroy society!*


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

I can’t remember how to set myself free; my deadened heart won’t let me. 
I can’t remember how memory works, the thought buried with the forgotten. 
How do you set a heart alight? 
My mind can’t rest. 
Can you feel their embrace? 
I know because I’ve seen what they look like. 
Their stares haunt me every night when my flame burns out. 
Loss is a burden and they’re no different. 
They’ve come for us. 
One day, though, we’ll learn to forget them. 
This time, I won’t be dying with them. 
Please don’t fade away like they did; just like she didn’t. 
Pale grey skies open up and I see the long-lost sun once again. 
Can you feel its kiss as their shadows fall? 
All of these old fears mean nothing now that you’re here with me.


----------



## Lycrester

*Swamp Bride*

With this bouquet of flowers,
Among the reeds I roam. 
Stuck is boggy dysthymia
This wailing is my home.


----------



## Lycrester

*Bad Timing*

The past reminds me.
Not of simpler times.
Sunshines.
Nor Nursery rhymes with cheeky grins.
But their morbid outlook sticks close.
It ages as I do and grows crotchety.
When the clock strikes 12,
I turn naive again. 
The past reminds me.


----------



## StarFollowed

*Blue Glass* 










They are fairies who 
will never fly away, 
only wait to be embraced and never 
let a loved one disappear. 
In embrace and 
freedom,
fire within themselves.
Feeling infinite 
energy and is best when
not expressed, only hidden, waiting
to be figured out,
Hopefully. 


)

Self-obession can be a good thing sometimes, lmao!!! D

<3 for all of you!!!!!


----------



## Lycrester

*Fights at the Gym*

Oh come now you cherries,
You beater of hearts.
Must I climb your slick branches,
And tear you apart?


----------



## Roland Khan

All I ever am, is alone...inside...my head.
All I ever have of value, is, my mind.
All I ever held dear...is dead.


----------



## Leliel

All so carefully constructed
So skillfully built
Never to contain anything
Only to be watched
Appreciated
Coldness blown through
Will one day crack
And shatter
And dissipate
Gone


----------



## sockratees

en un cementerio donde duermen las gentes
en paz y tranquilidad, todos ahorra igualados, reyes y sirvintes
hermanos y hermanas, abuelos, hijos, nietos, y parientes
en un rincon sereno de un pueblo donde descansan todas las gentes


----------



## Frosty

*Shrug For Lunch* 

Tension reduction bandit
We'll have what their havin'
Sadness in the soup, happiness within doom
Fast reproduction habits
Running around like rabbits
I can see what you say
Never bothered me anyway


----------



## Gorgon

*Unkillable Beast*

Creeping in the dark
Waiting for the opportunity
To bear its claws

_I'm scared_

Repression is like gasoline
Fueling the flames
Of rage and lust

_Help me_

It's power grows stronger
Everyday
Its hellish embrace intoxicating

_What is this?_

Thirst and hunger
For the blood 
Of my lovers

_I want you_

Violence imbues me with desire
Hurt fills me with sadistic glee
Eros and Thanatos in a deadly dance

_I hate you_

I am the monster you hate
The demon you secretly desire
The beast you need to slay

_I'll devour you_

Too scared to run
Too fascinated too look away
I may be your convenient scapegoat 
For your sins

_So it goes_

But you're too much of a coward
To face me directly
Too weak
To overcome me
I'll bleed you dry
And leave you 
Nothing

- My archived writings (I shouldn't write when I'm pissed lol)


----------



## December Flower

Run from the noise in your own head
run from the voice that comforts you in bed
you're on a leash that keeps you mad
talking and speechless, you lie down dead

Light up the candle to lead your own way
run away, but remember to stay
keep up with your feet 'till you get what you need
bring up the faith so you can fade...away

Find out where you belong
you belong
scream 'till you find your voice
your voice
you're the hero of fall
the hero of fall

Don't look out
Don't look out
seek for the monsters in your own self
don't look out
don't look out
forget the nightmares in your mind

It's not the sun that can warm your day
it's not the night that steals light away
it's not the rain that brings tears on your face
it's not the prison, just an empty space


----------



## chip

Loud eyes

Do you ever get very close to your cat or dog, and study their face, their nose and eyes, the pattern in which the hairs rest, trying to picture in your future mind how they were, when they're not there. A painting could never do it justice, not even a photo. It's in a data base in your head, and when everything bad is happening, you'll remember their face and feel happy with gut wrenching despair all at once. That's how I feel about you. You're my cat in a thousand special momentous. My loud eyed creature curled at the end of my feet, kissing my food flavored finger, lingering curious pupils of despair, stuck in my good nature.
If you're still here in 30 years, I'll be your pet at your feet with large curious pupils, kissing your fingers, with loud eyes, vibrating lungs all filled with you.


----------



## Lycrester

Sarcastic Bitch 

My Spring floats on cobwebs,
Though clean and light as nature itself,
The bubbles are old and wicked.
My humor is dry.


----------



## Lycrester

*Previously...*

I woke to hope in lightning. 
The time to rise and dream.
My nights are filled with planning.
A better life I schemed.


----------



## Lycrester

*Prostitutes Love Tennis *

They would watch us play.
Prance the green courts in feather white.
They taunted and trashed our privilege with painted lips.
"You'd die outside this cage!"
Oh but how badly I wanted to flee.


----------



## Lycrester

*Oklahoma Shifters *

The farmer's crop once flourished.
So did his wife's dear rats.
I use to hear her wails at night.
Was she a lady or cat?


----------



## Lycrester

*Iced Lemonade *

I felt tickled to be on his porch.
But only as I drank the sun. 
With the heavens talking behind my back.
The worrying gray atop my head.
Doesn't help to be so bitter.
He just preferred her sweetness.


----------



## Lycrester

*The Vampyre Escort*

Who prays for reality these days?
Abandoned life and chose this.
Lose what little strength you had.
Mindless amongst the roses.


----------



## Momentz

get better letter? 

maybe the thought that someone so fucked up could be happy for even a split second will [help]
--
Sometimes I have this feeling of everything multiplying into one. Sort of like all the cards have stacked too high and now I'm left fragile and could topple over any time. That's why you have to play this game, then divide the stacks. Painful memories? There are none. Those are just the deck of cards pain had won in this game, and that's ok. You have a lifetime of victories and loses ahead of you.


----------



## Momentz

bLood ? *S*ugaH

under
tHe worLd bLinks and tears fLow and dry and we.re fooLed into tHinking it.s beautifuL until we realize 
we.re just one eyebaLL of tHis monster tHat keeps growing and consuming nothing.
cure?treat your buiLdings witH fire
over
in a cLoud, wHere can my basement go?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Roses are red.
Experiments fail.
Maybe one day, I will get out of jail.

Violets are blue.
Everyone died.
These pills may very well make me brave... enough to commit suicide.

Blood stains are red.
I hate humanity.
The world's an asylum. It's full of insanity.

Chaos is red.
Justice is blue.
I despise you.


----------



## Momentz

*cosmic bsod -- ghosts are the anti-virus security of the program
is this life the game or the virus, either way it built up too high and the skeleton has to be saved or our wishes won't be

never;
crystal feelings sprout from ashes covering caves with sparkle dashes promising more ,delivering bashes


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

*"Denied"*

This is no new pain
No new burden
And yet my heart still screams like the first time it killed itself
You’re nothing new to me
Nothing I should care for, or so they say
And still, I want to be your beloved doormat
Just like everyone whose hopes were raised for you alone
Every single one of us you’ve wronged 
Denied
Smashed apart
Pierced from within
Reduced to mere ash and sentiment
And sadder still, to think everything was worth the pain of refusal


----------



## Clyme

This is just some god-awful garbage I attempted to write. I'm trying to get back into writing again, but it's difficult. It's like there's some sort of harmony and rhythm which I can't tap into anymore. As a result, the flow, rhyming, word-choice, and everything else is disconnected. I figured I just toss it out here though. It's also terribly incomplete if you can't already tell.

It's been awhile since,
I've used my hands to turn myself,
Inside out, onto paper,
I'm an ink-blot of floating vapour,
I'm a rorshach prism, so state your,
Name and business,
I'm a limnic test to the stars that I witness,
See what sticks, and re-interpret,
Faultlines in my visage,


----------



## Lycrester

The Bus Stop Murders

Spoiler's guilt. 
It'll kill him quicker.
Fall to the heavens.
Flicker night,flicker.


----------



## Lycrester

*The Favourites *

So you are the rose queen.
Bring forth your jewels. 
All the garden will sing.
But how you wrinkle in distaste. 
To wish them silence.
Blackens one's breath.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Lycrester said:


> *Oklahoma Shifters *
> 
> The farmer's crop once flourished.
> So did his wife's dear rats.
> I use to hear her wails at night.
> Was she a lady or cat?


This is great


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

_There are many names that he's been called.
He is the one despised by all.
But in this time of Christ, he is the last remaining fire god.

He was the angel who was vain.
Suppressed by God's oppressive reign.
He lost the battle and was damned to spend eternity in pain.

All of his glory was destroyed.
So, he took refuge in the void.
Turning into a beast, his wings stained black with his obsidian blood.

Destruction is his destiny.
And in the future I foresee.
The end of all life on Earth shall come, and it shall be caused by he.

He is the true father of Cain.
He is the cause of mortal pain.
He'll burn the sky and make the blood of angels fall like sanguine rain.

After the Earth is soaked in blood.
He'll bring a pyroclastic flood.
All human hearts shall stop the day when every volcano erupts.

So, leave the left hand path behind.
It's time to fight for the divine.
Summon your angels for the final battle at the end of time.

In this apocalyptic war.
Amidst all of this blood and gore.
The force of light must become stronger than it ever was before._


----------



## Sabrah

I only recently started writing poetry to express my feelings. They don't even rhyme and they aren't that great. Here are 4 poems I wrote.

* Eyes*
the eyes glared upon the nest of ideals
and sailed the blue endless
into the dark passage of living ground
it all began
rapidly, sailing through the endless deep
all uncouth matter
was bled by the glare upon which earth impacted
her soul
sprouted the wings of discernment
upon the matter sky red

*Hell hath no fury*
they twist scorn and gnash all predatory instincts of primal blood
taking all the waters of beyond imagination
siezing optimism on all stakes above human glory
deprivation on black ice in an imaginary land
take all and retreat sickness
into the pit of despair's ravenous hallow
entwined in the root of all perversion
convulsive bluff after falling integrity
no warm land for reality

said the heart. 

*Cooling the Heart*
warm and gray with no spite
hastens to comfort with might
despite all negligence to boot
dusting off his soot
comparing brilliance to pain
he shall die not in vain
but for her sustenence
the true desert in her power
lies in lilac trains of joy
forever trailing weeds
on dark valleys

*Might over Mystery*
sunken trophies amist paper bags
salt of the earth trembles upon a piano
she lives and loves the pages of black
that shine in doubt of freedom
over repressive suns in common glory
broadcast agony over the drenched hills
horizen holds the chain of glory
from rebirth in mind
fly broken one
to bright blue rings
in your starry dreams
for joy cometh


----------



## Lycrester

*Detour*

Great white poles untold they were,
Bloodied,beaten and masked in fur.
Laughing walks to school had ceased.
Cause he was neither man nor beast.
The Prickle King demands a bride.
So keep the kiddies safe inside.


----------



## Lycrester

*4*

What is the trick to valued thought?
To speak in pearls,I'm at a loss.
A clumpy mix of Frost and Poe. 
Will I publish? I don't know.


----------



## Lycrester

*Dying in Pink*

Who can touch such solid softness?
The zenith and epitome. 
He rivals Lucifer at his best.
How the babes fall slave to his falsetto. 
Lighting struck within the clatter.
Dashing in his agony.
Dying in pink.


----------



## Lycrester

*The Undertaker's Charms*

I bathe in black and silence.
Draw glances as I creep.
I make friends with your loved ones.
Tell stories as they sleep.
Don't ask where I will take them.
Just promise to fall in line.
But if you dare refuse me.
Your body will be mine.


----------



## Lycrester

*Nora*

Could have told me I was too skinny.
But instead engorged on my kindness.
I'll keep it short.
I hate you.


----------



## Lycrester

Backwoods Bassist

Surely hearts are musical.
Running through a debtor's dream.
What songs can be written.
Blues floats down the bayou.
Okay,that can go too.


----------



## Lycrester

*The Black Prince*

Claiming kingdom,his royal sky.
Cutting clouds swirling high.
Bleeding words like a poet.
All the doves surely know it.


----------



## Lycrester

*Pearl Adieu*

Two days you experience once.
So laugh at sunrise.
Greet in touch.
Love is not a foreign concept.


----------



## Lycrester

*Pill Day*

I'd like to blame the heat.
A moment of defeat.
Consumed by pain, 
I cursed his name.
This day is bittersweet.


----------



## Lycrester

*Not a Doll*

I am a greenhouse. 
My very soul wilts within my fragile frame.
Whispering songs from old sirens.
I grow pale at night.


----------



## Lycrester

*Not So Touching*

Your tears can be bothersome.
Foolishly swallowing the moon.
As if finality is so much better.
Spin this red thread.
Hope it breaks.
Find light elsewhere.


----------



## Lycrester

*Rude Lycrester*

Clap for genius.
Cry with joy.
Con my trust,I'll shame you boy. 
Count my follies.
Come what may.
Call me Queen INFJ.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

"Conflagration"

You've abandoned me!

This searing humid air reminds me of the pain 
That turns this existence into my bane

Why did you leave us here to burn alive?

Nightmares work their way to daytime synesthesia
Making me long for the grant of euthanasia

Why would you leave us here to burn alive?

My dead-willed reflection contradicts my screaming soul
The longer I stare, the more I lose my self-control

How could you leave us here to burn alive?!

To live and to lose
Is to learn of the fire within
To forget and to remember
Is to burn at both ends
To suffer and to endure 
Is to cauterize the bleeding wound
Through the conflagration, we shall pass
We’ll live to see the light of dawn once more


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

*In You, I Rust*

Devastated is an understatement
For what you did to me
Change is forever
Just like you
Bittersweet

You gave me this
Your blade did this to me
Shattered, my heart, if you will
Like you, it’s just too sweet
Your blood
The rust
I’ll taste
The rust
Your blood
Like you, it’s just too sweet
Shattered, my heart, if you will
Your blade did this to me
You gave me this

You and I
(Bitter) 
You and I
(Sweet)
You and I
(Bittersweet)
You and I
(No longer)

My dear ruiner
Cut me like your own skin
Ruiner
Cut me

---


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

*Shedding Crimson*

A miasma of misery
Bathed in the fading light of the sun
Reminds me of the souls that refused to listen
To the scars I keep underneath my skin and flesh
And, as if God is finally intervening
The west sheds crimson
Like fallen dreams

I still remember what they all said;
“I wish I were dead.”
My lips move, and I speak a similar wish.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

*Ruin*

Dilapidated human skin 
Blankets a world in ruin
Flash floods stream from my eyes
Drifting away from the arms of certainty
Everything drowns beneath and I gaze with wrecked hope
The worlds I made - submerged in emptiness
Lost in me


----------



## Kaisikudo

*Seven Pounds of Pearl*

We were small comforts once, rivalling a god-machine
Invented in the sheets
So peerless in our clemency, and we collapsed
Into the placement of palms
Our mothers chose,
Swallowing her aural affections
In prayer sized mouthfuls.

They published our names to make us official;
Our editors left the dedication pages blank,
And for a few too little
Gasping moments
We were content with being incomplete.

Seven pounds of pearl,
They placed their faith in us, all giant hands
Bracing our definitions
(we were loved) Unparenthetically –
We let the light in through our eyelids 
And slept silently, hushed
Like the song of an orphan creator.


----------



## Sage del Viento

This poem isn't quite done yet.


It's been awhile since I've tried much poetry sadly.


----------



## Dalien

the character sauntered into a lean
a wily eyed smile styled the scene
laughing in its kraft 
the draft drifted a window’s breeze
guile and ideal riding the wind
a flawless lawlessness abiding
matchbook


----------



## LucasM

Can you go over to the other side if you always look back to the other side?


----------



## Momentz

*portraits from an airport.*

i eat this steak on my clock 
call it good timing 
nvr nvr late
2 by 2/an hour of rhyming 
and you watch my head shake 
nvr nvr nvr late 
for that time you ate the raisin/off my cake 
you nvr felt so cheeky 
cuz your watch ain't so sneaky 
you're nvr nvr late/for your morning run
...on your break

(perfect timing.
perfect date.
perfect weight.

perfect for the perfect steak.

perfect up.
perfect sound.
perfect break.

perfect for the perfect steak.)​


----------



## Momentz

*p.t. 2*

_Dinner - BLT_

google it but never experience it in your room.
shampoo the flowers and tell them to love you 
watch their arms break in the wind
what kind of house do you build with their roots?
never understood you


----------



## Momentz

finally late.

*I* was dancing 
Dancing and singing | Like the tracks at the race 
It finally happened | And I've never been so alive | In my life 
The monkey chucked at the slot | The piece of his face 
And I left it | Left it | Out in the rain 
Waiting to wash off the blood | And thicken the stains
So I could season it | With the stroke of the farmer's hand,
He cracked open my brain 
As the zookeeper left my heart | Out in the mud lanes
Flooding, the snails sailed | Leafy airplanes 
Bombing the wrinkled dirt | With pinkish seeds
And I never felt | Never felt so [in]sane
As the day when the rain came so late | In the season 
Good deeds showering | For no reason 

_And it all happened | In the best possible way_


----------



## Sage del Viento

diagnosis homesickness
when eyes are caught staring at the twilight skies
longingly
self medicate all you want, but in the end
it's just you who answers
and those calls from past lives usually have quite the fee


----------



## SicIndigo

1. Free Style=Me Style ...))(-_-)((...

Shallow thoughts as a stripper walks, I can not win in this life of sin.
Opportunity knocks, while time falls from the clocks.
I am ready to begin, but no sure when.
It is hard to be men, with everything within....

And I can't yet tell, but want to know. How to get there, and where to go.
and what to do, and everything else, I will leave no books left on my shelf.
and after enough time, I will find that this life on mine is on the line and I'm in trouble, wouldn't you know. 
They we're right when they said "I told you so".




2. Freshness from another:

Ship shape player hate leave that bitch alone, you stubbed your toe and let her go and now I make her moan >: )



3. Spontaneous Notion:

Imagination fly fluently over an extremely vast sea.
the sea, at least to me, is endless imagination. 
and without hesitation and idea is throw into this interpretation of an equation.
represented by a fish jumping out of this sea. 
the Idea gets "caught in thought" and makes sense to me.


I have many more and will drop them as I post here and there : )


----------



## PariahParty

Daphne

Diaphanous symphony, whispered through the laurel tree
Slowly stirs its leaves to sing
Ladon’s flowing elegy, finer than what man can see
Flies on zephyr’s flimsy wings

Light and airy tune turns dark, sound cascading on scored bark
Marked her like a taken thing
Light rescinds its slow advance, wind now wearied of its dance
Laurel tree scraped and cringing

The chase took place so long ago, when spite took flight from lovelorn bow
Goading gods made love their king
Passions’ primacy assured, one would think all ails were cured
But that tear-salt sap still stings


----------



## piano

it shouldn't be this hard to let the gone things go and yet i still catch myself ruminating on events that are firmly set in my history as immovable, unchangeable experiences that serve as the guiding forces behind every decision i make in the present day and all the days to come.


----------



## Lycrester

*Boys Are Too Much
*
With all the nasty dreams that plague me.
The weathered moods that benight me
Princely promises shine yet vague.
Here wounded,I still hope.
My spear must pierce.
My Moby Dick must fall.


----------



## Lycrester

*Blood Orange*

Are we in Havana? 
No,I must be heading for an asylum.
As the bride,I must wear all white too.
And do whatever this doctor says.


----------



## Aely1986

Dalien said:


> That Chair
> by Dalien
> 15 Feb 2011
> 
> A chair full of life
> sits in the corner,
> of my room
> 
> A flip of the hand...
> shirt draped,
> jeans tossed
> 
> Heading to the dresser,
> I catch a glimpse,
> of my life
> that has gone by
> 
> How many times have
> I performed this ritual,
> stripping away the days' fatigue?
> 
> Turning back,
> Grabbing shirt and jeans...
> 
> Today,
> resting in that chair...
> I will wear my fatigue,
> as I dream of life to come
> 
> In the corner
> of my room,
> sits a living chair


Good one!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Here's a preview of what could potentially become my next Akira song if I can think of (or rather, feel) enough other lyrics to make a whole song.

*And in this fragile state
I'm everything I hate
It is my tragic fate to lose control
This bodily mutation
A manifestation
Of contamination of my soul*

And for once, an original melody managed to come to me for one of my songs. Or maybe it's just something I've heard before from a band I haven't listened to for a long time but forgot. Probably. It sounds rather Kamelot-ish. I'll have to start listening to them again to make sure. But yeah, this song probably won't be ready for a while. I don't even have an idea for a title yet. Chances are I'll underestimate the amount of lyrics I have until I end up with another 10-minute song, but that's ok because 10-minute songs are epic.


----------



## Kaisikudo

_This was my first ever attempt at Spoken Word style of poetry. It's far from my usual writing pattern, but it was fun. I want to seriously edit this before I attempt to record it. Critique would be greatly appreciated._*


Landing In A Crosswind*

When we collided, whole hearts and half-miracles
It rained certainty on my selfishness,
So right away I knew I wanted to be your cartographer;
To recognize the colours of your countries by touch,
Memorize the words to every anthem
So I could sing your deepest secrets to sleep.

I taught you how to read shadows,
So you’d know which portion of the moon pie-charts my insanity.
You gave me an eye for sore sights,
So I wouldn’t need to ask when you were languished in the light of fully being
Or being fully alone. The way your lips
Would crease and retire beyond their youngest of expressions
Whenever we’d speak; I wanted to stretch that smile beyond confession.
Kick the clouds apart
To show you this world is more than just a big blue coffin, scratches on a skyline
While we dig upwards in search of buried faith.

I’m still trying to find the home you never fully left.
Still wondering where those vectors converge,
Or if I’m dumb enough to try landing in a crosswind.
And those in-flight pre-recordings are always the same:
Please securely fasten your sense of self.
Store all anxieties underneath your guts, or in the over-neck compartment.
Emergency exits are located anywhere connection isn’t.

You were an expulsion of molten viscera in my every engine.
My words fly fast, but they crash slow.
I salvaged your black box from that peaceful wreckage;
I swear the pilot always scream at me in different shades of silence
But I keep listening out for another voice,
The same way I did as a kid in church,
Pretending to pray, but still hoping for that same help anyways.

I only want three things from you.

I want you to live your life without the need for an escape plan.

I want to speak in a foreign language that only your lips can understand,
Then get lost in translation with you.

And I want you to forgive me.
Because the next time I tell you that I love you
I’ll probably get your name wrong.


----------



## Kaisikudo

Forgive the double post, but I recorded version two earlier this morning. Criticism welcome.

https://soundcloud.com/zer0thefool/landing-in-a-crosswind


----------



## Lycrester

*Gray Areas*

Despite the glare,I can see through your sunny disposition.
I shouldn't have to be lectured,
For loving the warmth of my own criticism,
When the world seems to be in a perpetual winter.


----------



## PariahParty

*Fastidious*

Sodomy is at the bottom
Of my priorities
I’d rather use tongue
in cheek humor
To loosen up
Some tight-ass
Loser


----------



## Lycrester

*Midnight Pinball*

You are my streetlight.
Dealing faith onto these people.
They follow this one eye, 
Into pastures and muddy water.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I parodied the first few lines of this song, namely the intro up into the first instance of the main chorus.





And yes, it is an Akira-themed parody.

My powers are a gift, but I'm treated like a curse,
And drugs are propagated to make everything worse.
But I'd rather get high on medication,
Than spend hours in boring meditation.
You hoard the pills for the ones on your side,
But I'm just like them except dead inside.
Well, I've had enough of your hypocrisy,
So give all your meds and your drugs to me!
I would kill to take your pills,
Just to get high I would make people die!
Give me your meds or you'll be dead,
Cause I would kill to take your pills!
I would kill o take your pills,
Just to get high I would make people die!
Give me your meds or you'll be dead,
Cause I would kill to take your pills!
Drugs! (x15)

I've actually come up with an even wittier verse about pills that I didn't use here or anywhere yet, but it's so good that I want to save it for something more than just a parody.


----------



## Eggsies

_*Written from bits that were in a reddit thread. As such, please don't credit me. The credit is all theirs._*

If I Manned Up*


If I manned up in that moment, I would have grabbed him by the throat, thrusted his face into that brick wall, smashing his teeth into dust as each and every one was brutally collided. His blood being my prize.

If I manned up in that moment, I would have embraced my friend, kissed him on the cheek. By the force of my physicality, I would convey how much I value him as a human being, how strong he is beyond his ability to open a jar. I would tell him that I love him.

If I manned up in that moment, I would have approached this angel of a woman, expressed how beautiful, ethereal she is, and admitted that she makes me feel like nothing... Not that I feel nothing. Tell her that I would not be able to support her when shit hits the fan, that I only make $14.98. That I pretend to not ache, and wallow in the same shit when she is dying into my shoulder, as I remain visibly stoic for her. All the while, knowing that in this moment, things would be different if I too was crying.

If I manned up in that moment, I would have fucked her raw.

If I manned up in that moment, I wouldn't have tried, I wouldn't have pretended. I would have been seen as mean.

If I manned up in that moment, I would have fully reciprocated that little girl's hug. Because that's how a man, should hug her... Especially when she grows up.

If I manned up in that moment, I would have said, "Thank you, I don't think I'm very good at it, though."

If I manned up in that moment, I would have just said that I'm scared, and that I feel powerless, but I'm ready, instead of taking that knee.

If I manned up in that moment, I would have stayed in bed and drank myself to death, knowing there is one capable of taking my place.

If I manned up in that moment, I would break down. And more vulnerable than a four year-old child, cry, and cry, and beg for understanding in a world where my fellow man and women alike are confused by this display.

A world where my physical and emotional status is irrelevant.


----------



## PariahParty

*The Lonely Spider*

The lonely spider, with haughty eyes
Looks down upon his writhing prize
With mandibles and poison breath
He speaks no words and whispers death

But without the weight of his small prey
His windswept web begins to sway
As silken tethers loosen more
Dissembler mends, his endless chore

Until he tricks another pest
He hinders hunger, eight eyes rest
Subdued struggle and strangled cry
There is no sweeter lullaby

Fang’d maw distends into a smile
He won’t be lonely, for a while


----------



## Sage del Viento

My heart beats to whatever drums can be found lying around
arrhythmic dancing 
you spun me palaces of jade like some well loved emperor when
court jester be i,
ate with the dogs and threw your pearls to the swine
you there weeping
know your place and be a proud stack of atoms
disperse!
for the World is home once the constituents know that the oyster promised to us all was
just collected muck and grime


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Here's a preview of what could potentially become my next Akira song if I can think of (or rather, feel) enough other lyrics to make a whole song.
> 
> *And in this fragile state
> I'm everything I hate
> It is my tragic fate to lose control
> This bodily mutation
> A manifestation
> Of contamination of my soul*
> 
> And for once, an original melody managed to come to me for one of my songs. Or maybe it's just something I've heard before from a band I haven't listened to for a long time but forgot. Probably. It sounds rather Kamelot-ish. I'll have to start listening to them again to make sure. But yeah, this song probably won't be ready for a while. I don't even have an idea for a title yet. Chances are I'll underestimate the amount of lyrics I have until I end up with another 10-minute song, but that's ok because 10-minute songs are epic.


Done.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

*the sneeze

*We fought with noodles 
The sun was bright. I came. 
But you had nothing to do with that. 
I came because the sun was in my eyes. 
I thought I was going to sneeze. 
It flowed out of my nose. 
My body shook. 
"Are you sure it wasn't just a sneeze?" You asked. 
"Oh, certainly not!" Gasped I. 
For a second the sneeze and I were one.
Me and the sneeze. 
The sneeze and I. 
Opening me (through my sinuses) to new invigorating life
Heights I'd never drempt
depths I've never known. 
Through the sneeze, for a moment, I was home.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

*Pete*


I met a man full of wisdom
Someone called him crazy 
And I was intrigued 
Perhaps they didn't see what I saw. 
His words awed, not appalled. 
He was gentle and sweet but rose to a challenge. 
I enjoyed the moment of my life that passed by him


----------



## Charlin

Two types of human art

when you're a marble statue
you look like an angel
daylight through your hair

but when you're a chubby elf
you should seek the firelight
or twilight
to chisel yourself
out of the shadows and sparks

I might not be a mist
but I'm proud to be
warm water

I flow while you glisten
you stride as I spring

we do not take pride in our grace
nor symmetry
but our beauty is the one
that embraces
not the one
that stings

yet we are just as fragile as you are
concepts of eternity tightly locked away
so the wrinkles of mortality
don't bother our smooth skin
and we worship our bodies
more palpable than the gods
so who would dare to deny
that
we worship our bodies
rightfully so


----------



## Lycrester

Cedar

I have no clouds to hide from Heaven.
Its why I hate the Spring.
The pearly air about you still clings to my breath.
Maples,Birch and Willows.
The wind blew and you waved back.
Forgive my jackhammer.
Forgive my past cigarette.
My apathetic response to human nature.
You made me bloom once.
And I took you for granted.


----------



## Lycrester

Country Thrift

Usually don't fall for dolls.
Moon-eyed softness has its allure. 
Liked to be bound by their equivocation.
They're at their worse at night.


----------



## PariahParty

*March 20th, 2003*

Paradigms run parallel, impairing minds, they can't dispel
The pondering, the wandering outside the lines they're conjuring
Collapsing all their catalysts
Metastasis of mindlessness
Rejecting all analysis
Cognition on dialysis
Separate the if from is
Degenerate the masochists, spastic, flying frightened fists
Teeth bared like a dog and sending missiles to the fog
Groggy armchair mercenary, fighting all that's mean and scary
Weak and wary cowards wailing for the fallout showers
Warnings fall like sewage spillage
In the ditch of mass consumption
Big Brother's mystic powers wringing fact from bare assumption
Slam his glib ass visage that provides provoking image
Silence all his sound-bites that bore your thoughts like parasites
Strain against his canvas board that paints our fears like open sores
Compromise its tensile of facile lies, and give a smile
Deranged and faced with something strange
Verbiage starts to rearrange, no longer structured to estrange
Let's step out of this word-wrapped cage
Welcome in new media's age

This has been a hip-hop collaboration with my main man, the son of sound, whose syntax ain't lax, Proper Noun.


----------



## kiwig0ld

Decided against the pen again 
When straight to the pad 
My beds like the lab 
Got loops in a bowl 
A hole in my soul 
But complaining's getting quite old 

Like 

Fuck was I gonna do 
Knew the love was true 
No doubt I missed you 
Hope that its not through 
Cause you're just too cute 

Shoot 

This is what ill do 
Climb the highest ladder around 
Find the strongest longest branch 
A rope around my neck 

Jump 

Foresight says the right decision 
Considering I finished my mission 
Now i'm bored with living 

Given 

Im really being too honest 
And honestly being too modest 

Unconscious 

Than again who's to blame 

Pain


----------



## shazam

Today I noticed a wiggly ant
It wriggled and wiggled and crawled up my pants.
Walking out for work today 
I crushed a snail that got in my way.
On my stroll I reached a driveway
appeared a cat that scared me sideways.
At lunch a homeless man sat down
Sat very close and made a frown.
You're sitting very close I said
Told me "to make space you pleb".
I didn't think of that I said
And continued to eat my wedges instead.
"Give me a wedge" he said to me
"These are my wedges" I said to he.
I offered him money to his surprise
I had no change; I gave him a 5.


----------



## Lycrester

Dead Art in Texas

Tis the season of no song.
The Spring of defeat.
Far too hot to think outside. 
So I'll just fucking eat.


----------



## Saros

Compiled a few for a friend's birthday coming up:

1.)
Your radiant nature is all but addictive
Without it I fear I can’t truly live
I’m hooked on your brilliant quirks and compassion
They kindly provoke well-deserved admiration

It’s been an immense and rather intense pleasure to venture past the improbable
And to meet a being so phenomenal
Whose amity is sincerely remarkable
Your greatness is simply unfathomable

To honor you is a blessed obsession
And please do pardon that oh-so modest confession
But even my most heartfelt of creation
Would fail to capture your utter perfection


2.)Echo Poem

I wish you a happy birthday
Echo - Yay!
For the Kind, Humble, Endearing
Echo - Sing!
A special time to celebrate
Echo - A Great!
Delightful smiles do ascent
Echo - Assent!
To give thanks for all the moods she lifts
Echo - Gifts!
Who is this majestic rare bird?
Echo - Fair Burd!


3.)Blank Verse

[Tuna*], without a doubt are you the best
Lucky am I have to been graced by you
Pleasant is your sweet voice and soothing heart
It be with you no goal is out of reach
For your soft touch yearn I but hopefully
Quite riveting, this camaraderie

*name is substituted with a rhyme here


4.)
Ye, beacon of hope, herald of peace,
Fate has been rather generous to say the least
--For I, hardly worthy of noble company
To grow fond of thy disposition cheery
(Which lie always fresh in memory),
It is merely logical to embrace and adore
--The absolute truth is simply this: You’re all that one could ask for

Ye, ethereal manna, have expelled harsh shadows from my mind,
Liberated cooped up feels that now roam free and feed ne’er knowing again such sorrowful boundary,
Ye, subtle magnetism, who set straight my moral compass,
Faithful guide to euphoria and bliss,
Dear [Tuna*], best wishes you enjoy this
And prosper in everything you do
--Many days filled with laughter
Shall surely follow you

*again, substituted with rhyme here

5.)
Your greatness may be nothing new
Your greatness may be always true
Your wings of light expel the night
And your smile cures the blues!

But your greatness is no laughing matter
All ill thoughts will fall and shatter
The way you shine, it is divine
Then, now, and ever after﻿


----------



## PariahParty

*Stillborn Monday*

My thoughts swing back to her and the pendulum stops
A rotting sensation drowns out the clock
Haphazardly kicking my stagnant heart down the road
To nowhere


----------



## PariahParty

*Politics*

When silver spoons dig up the past
Each more filthy than the last
Each one shoveling more blame
Claiming they've not done the same
I feel all passion in me quell
Too beleaguered by the smell
They all say change will be seen
As simple as self-curing gangrene
After all, above the tarnish
Promises make perfect varnish
Then they queue before the teller
Where money mocks Uri Geller


----------



## Saros

I do present composed attempt at woo
For one so bright and blithe in spirit too...

The sun may be eclipsed only by you
A greater warmth --a sign of life anew...

I soak in gentle rays --passion imbued
Distinct delight known to us grateful few...

The rest --poor souls --they haven't faintest clue
Arcane allure shines just beyond their view...


----------



## pertracto

I am not a poet, but I was very upset a past Thursday and I wrote something. It's in French because my limited poetry skills only allows me to use my mother tongue (plus I bothered to use alexandrine verses and rhymes in the french version but I couldn't do it with the english translation). Anyway here are the original and my attempt at translation.

*Un jeudi*

_La rancœur face à l’injustice que l’on subit
Laisse un goût amer et solitaire dans nos vies
Nos entrailles remuent et nos mots s’étranglent, désespoir!
Notre estime s’envole par la fenêtre dans le noir
Ne sommes-nous rien que le reflet que l’on renvoie?
Cette pensée nous touche et nous sombre dans l’effroi
La perfidie de la réalité enlace 
La nausée nous monte au cœur et bientôt l’encrasse
Partir, arrêter. L’urgence semble inévitable
Calmons-nous c’est la vie qui rentre, alors à table
Parce que des monstruosités comme celles-là
Sont le quotidien des pauvres fous d’ici-bas
Et aussi et surtout, elles forgent le caractère 
Et fabriquent la rage, la force des plus faibles d’hier 
Les hommes rampant ne sont rien de plus que leur actes
Nos destins se croisent et n’en ressortent pas intactes
Prenons-le avec philosophie, ironie
Nous n’en crèverons pas, nous ne sommes que jeudi_

*On a Thursday*

_The resentment in front of the injustice we endure
Leaves a bitter and solitary taste in our lives
Our entrails wriggle and our words throttle each other
Our esteem flies through the window in the dark, distress!
Aren’t we anything but the reflection we return?
This thought affects us and sinks us into dread
The perfidy of reality enlaces
Nausea rises to our heart and soon clogs it
To leave, to stop. The urgency seems inevitable
Calm down we’re starting to get the hang of life, so tuck in
Because monstrousnesses like these are the daily lot of the poor fools here below
And also and mainly they build character
And make the rage, the strength of yesterday’s weakest
Men creeping are nothing more than their deeds
Our destinies cross paths with each other and don’t come out of it intact
Let’s take it with philosophy, irony
We won’t die from it, we’re only Thursday.
_


----------



## StarFollowed

_When the Rosenburgs were electrocuted, 
I saw angel.
He said that I was innocent of sin,
And that sin covers the heart like black spots
Or something that you tend to paint it black with.
A brush, a pen, a finger.
He said I could paint it black whatever and wherever I fancied,
Like a speck or a constellation of connected stars.
I'm not sure what exactly I saw after, but I'm sure 
Sweet Mister is gone be real mad 
That I read that book with Galinda._


----------



## Arto

Words of collision, waves of a gimmick
the overwhelming amount of quiet sounds are as vivid

as lacking and timid, uncharacteristically cynic
in cause of outer ambitions, simply trying to mimic

and though i admit it, not all are fit for the clinic
as most that opress, don't dare challenge the limit

All we do is just live it
reluctant to give in,
Wishing a chance to make it all as fullfiling
until life as a feeling, reaches it's point in the ceiling
And then life as a cycle gives it a whole different meaning


----------



## Penny

One Night in Central Park

in a city dark forest
on a side of heaven 
where there's no gate
the iron rails tower
shining grace thinly
through the bars, on
the souls forsaken
in the shadows


----------



## PariahParty

*Acquaintance*

You cunt
The stunted limit of my time for the idiot
Makes brief life of my sentence
With all the cadence of a bullet
Through the hollow of their skull


----------



## StarFollowed

PariahParty said:


> *Acquaintance*
> 
> You cunt


Lolwut :laughing:


----------



## PariahParty

StarFollowed said:


> Lolwut :laughing:


Sometimes you meet one. :wink:


----------



## StarFollowed

*Astrid's Pocketful*
_She has real shiny hair,
and the bushes she planted are dagger-green,
The oleanders are pure like the 
light of the three-quarter moon and 
the compass will always show me
wherever I am in California, 
burn them into ashes. _


----------



## Kaisikudo

pertracto said:


> I am not a poet


Pffffft. You are now! This was fairly well written for a person claiming to be inexperienced. You should definitely write more if you ever feel the inspiration strike.


----------



## Kaisikudo

*
Svengali*


When I think of the time you spent married to the knife,
I laugh uncomfortably.
When I re-watch the wedding day footage in my head
I mourn the part where your husband divides you into neat little sections
And wonder why you hold onto him so tightly.
Your guests help themselves to seconds.
Fostering, you surrender pieces of yourself
To pillow talk, and late night drives;
You say “Thank you for coming. I love you” and mean it,
Knowing none of these people were born alone
But somehow that’s never assured intimacy in anyone.

The reception is tense and beautiful.
A handful of teenage men divorcing their integrities,
Women becoming littler women than they intend,
Beginning at the shoulders when they edit themselves
Into shapes I’m less likely to notice.
You dance with the knife to songs that remind you of other lovers
And swaying, learn how to forget about the bloodstains on your dress.

- -

I dreamt I was jilted at the altar.
When I asked my bride why, she said
“You like air conditioning, but I’m just not a fan”
And my laughter almost broke the ring still scarfed around my neck.
I decided to become the best man instead.
Not the best man, maybe.
But the best man I could be.
A good man,
Good enough
Maybe

Because darling, I will you and only
In the castling of confidences between my sleeves,
The holdly non-Rom-Com aplomb
That tries way too hard to make my anxieties seem interesting.
You can still call my arms Harry and Sally if you want to.
But I’d like to think they were more like Four Weddings And A Funeral
If the weddings were our hands
And the funeral was for everything else.


----------



## pertracto

> Pffffft. You are now! This was fairly well written for a person claiming to be inexperienced. You should definitely write more if you ever feel the inspiration strike.


Thank you! I really have no experience at all, I did it to exorcize my feelings on that day, totally a first. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Lion daughter

LET ME WRITE YOU ANOTHER POEM

Let me write another poem
It may or may not be good
Oh but let me write another poem
To make sure that you understood

That not every word I say
Is poetry and pray 
It can be just emotion too
Emotions from me to you

Let me write another poem 
I swear I will try
Not be overdramatic
Or even make you cry

Cause what I want you to feel
Is just all that what I felt before
I want to share it with people
It may or may not be a bore

Let me write another poem
And take a stroke with my wordy wing
Oh but let me write another poem
To show that I don’t need music to sing


----------



## StarFollowed

Here's prose. 

_ Sometimes, the Camellias would come shriveled to me, when the sunlight was pure and bright, when the winds were so gentle, you could almost hear them whisper sweet words to each other and me as they kissed my face._


----------



## AdInfinitum

Lost you

You magical clown of destiny,
You armor overshines the sun in our souls,
You killed the sprouts in me and drank the sea in my eyes
Everything left is a hollow carcass of hope
Looking to branch onto any shimmer.


----------



## Lycrester

*Conceited Caffeine*

These ladies think I'm flawless,
And they're damn right.
Voted the victor before any fight.
My gang is vulturous.
Having picked me clean of every doubt and past offense.
You will quiver at my come up.
Board my asylum.
You've been driven crazy enough.


----------



## Sage del Viento

Tea spitting
at the dinner party with all eyes askewed 
no formal wear and tear here
just bits and pieces of a cake left in the oven for too long
when they ask
don't say nothing
when they ask
just nod your head and smile
and maybe
just maybe
they'll bring out the good wine


----------



## Yamato

*FENRIR AND THE SERPENT GOD'S*


The world as u know it , does not exist .

If u wher given a chance , to give up live as u know it to uncover the truth of reality.
Or to live on in a mascerade .
Wat would u do ?

The mass does not realize , all conflict is based on deception .
Deception is based on lies , lies are based on rumor .
Rumor is based on missinformation , missinformation is based on missconclusion and missasumption .

Missconclusion and missasumption are based on missdeduction and missannalize .

Fear sprouts fort out of , missannalize , missdeduction and missasumption and missconclusion .

Fear causes moral to drop , chaos , panic and disaster .

Fear is a diseas , a higly contagiuos diseas .
Fear is a manifastation of weaknes by the inferieur .

Annyone set on the path of fear are affected by this dispiceble diseas .
Only those who live free , unbound by polisie , rule or law is in possesion of 
a strong & fearles mind .

Cappeling those free , unbound by polisie , rule or law to stay frosty and superieur .

Fear is a loss to the weak , but a victory to the strong .


The mass lives their lives inside a pink bubble , unknowing , blind , deaf , poisend , corupted 
by missannalizes , missdeductionds , missinformation , rumor , lies , deception and fear .

Only thoser who live free , unbound by polisie , rule or law , know the truth that reality is .

The mass words preace for peace , but their minds and deeds yield for conflict .

On the mass yield as their command , those who sworn to serve and protect marche .

Under their marching jackboots , the world crumbles into ruin .
As their bloody boots marche on , the ruins burn into smuldering ashes .

As those who staind their sword and boots rest , the pen is picked up by the mass .

Whit swift strokes of the pen , a trial of red dripping inkt leaves its mark .

As the inkt drys , the ashes are turnt into dust between the numbers on the pages of history .

How easy the mass forget , all it takes is the will of one .

Justice is nothing , just a meaningless word .

To the mass , justice is written in inkt on paper .
By those who live free , unbound by polisie , rule and law , justice is a princip engraved deep into the mind .

Their where the mass claims justice prevents , it only mobs up the already made shardes of a broken mirror .

Justice of those who live free , unbound by polisie , rule and law , does prevail .

The deeper the princips are engraved into the mind , the more orthodox the methods .

Those who live free , unbound by polisie , rule and law , are offten descriped negative .
But are only driven by pure princips , instingt , logic , rationality & a clear sense of justice & the truth of reality .

On a stormy cold dark winter night , i crawl out of a deep grave in a dark cold winter valley .

Covert in grave soil and blood of my ennemies , i rise up under the dark cold winter night sky .

As my boots march down over the valley path , i leave a smulldering trail of ash 
as my bloody print in the cold whit snow .

As i march fort , a cold dark grim shadow apears .
Fearless whit a friendly smille i look up , and take the reapers bonney hand .

On the ice of a frozen occean under the cold dark winter sky enlighted by the red stars and moon 
we dance .

When the light creeps over the horizon at the vangaurd of the rissing sun , judgment is past .


----------



## Theobruh

Two A.M. again
A time that only
I have
Eyes sanded over with
Sleep and worry
Blink them again to
Let your words sound
Through the ceilings
Of my heart
Sweet nothings
You have
I won’t call you darling
Won’t call you mine
Uncertainty
That’s what is
I know not what else
We have
I have faith that you
Won’t lie about what’s
Important – but what is
Meaningful in what
We have?


----------



## Theobruh

*without but with*

Dangerous – potential energy___stored in the___loaded words of a poem
Lacking momentum, but______pushing against______an equal, opposing force
Denying pain, pressing forward with blade that reveals and destroys—
Suffering is her weakness, yet the___iron strength in her__leaden__limbs.
The pen wounds, examining the living and unburying the dead
The unconscious explodes in a flurry of spring, bees buzzing at the corridors of the mind
To lack, to miss, to yearn for – and to fill in the___spaces___with what could be,
Orders the real order of the world to____disintegrate with a
_series__of___marks and spaces –
Woman grasps what she loves more firmly than when she lives:
Orders life to take her imagination’s course.


----------



## ientipi

a sweet feeling for nothing but desire.
a hope inside, a grand fire,
one that follows as you glide.
a soft, sweet, intense, glow of the eyes.
cracking ice, blowing sheets,
an emotional connection which grasps to see
how beautiful and iconic we can be. 

but as we live, 
and as we grow,
we have no choice but to acknowledge we know
that this electrifying golden rope
is just a string
easily attached to you and me.
but easily cut by the scream 
of sadness you ripped through our seams.

a golden rope of desire
stricken down by a grand fire,
one unknown by the squire,
but fully realized by me.
a truth that calls
is the only truth I see. 
your indifference was spotted,
a spot of disease on our tree.


----------



## Saros

*Who is that fair burd?*

Majestic rare bird,

O Spring Incarnate must surely be her!


*Does she reign o’er countless miles?*


Quite absurd! 

--But no amount of rain howe'er gloomy can douse her precious smile! 



*Then she doesn’t bear the royal mien?*


It’s as you heard; Of that she's bare 

But still she is my queen!

I give you my good word: 

How rich in charm, My noble queen!


----------



## Lycrester

Sublime with the Crickets 

I venture out from pools of shade.
Merry in moonlight I gently wade in endless possibility. 
And pray my heartbeat never stops,
No nay say or ticking clocks could ever cease my progress.
Even in the night,I hear encouragement.
It's just...


----------



## Lycrester

Grandfather's Backyard

It's hot.
Crushing berries between my toes,
Saddened,a dress stained scarlet and rose,
I toil and wonder.
This summer's a bummer. 
It's too damn hot.


----------



## Lycrester

Her Leviathan

What it means to be married to a brute.
Swift tongued yet gaunt in his love.
His gains strength in rock bottom.
How much whine can a girl drink?
Only enough to send her back from where he came.


----------



## Lycrester

The Black China

Becoming complacent is chic.
As well to deny and comply with the ever evolving self.
For it is necessary and needed.
And it is repulsive to be conceited.
But there is a vast wealth in loving and learning to do.


----------



## Lycrester

Coffee Lows

How quickly the spirit slips. 
Not like a pendulum but an hourglass.
Knocked over or precariously perched.
Intentions dry,dying of thirst.
For thrill,for death,for flowing joy.
The mind toys with its sand.
Oh,but it's us who must continue to create.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

(Just an unfinished early draft of a song about the classic struggle between INFP and INFJ.)










*My memories have left me paranoid
That all of society wants me destroyed.
Whatever is keeping me alive still
Means in the end, everyone else ends up killed.

In my own way, I am gifted, but there are others with gifts less destructive than mine.
What does this make me if healers are incarnations of the divine?

You call it destiny,
Lightworker of the right hand path.
Then, was it destiny
That made me a psychopath?

I am a parasite to an economy I'd rather not understand.
All that I know is that I am not wanted by anyone across this desolate land.
Most believe I'm the one dictating this war. They think I'm in charge, and they know I'm insane.
None of them take the time to listen to me, confused when they finally hear me cry out in pain.

You call it destiny
When they possess you to fight me.
Then, is this destiny,
My loss of humanity?

How can you remain
So calm and so pure and so perfectly sane
With more psychic potential than I've ever had?
You are the one who is driving me mad!*


----------



## Lycrester

Unkempt

There is something gentle in the roughness.
Cliched but I never had the privilege to witness.
The chains are lace.The breeze is easy.
Make me pink.


----------



## Lycrester

Blue At Night

The mind still glows past the evening drop.
Finality aligning with every muscle.
You can close your eyes,
And think some more.


----------



## Lycrester

Being Pathetic, Aren't We?

I..
Not what you were looking for?
A cheat far greater than death?
Playing victim is such a chore.
An error that he begets.


----------



## piano

none of these words mean a goddamn thing to me 

i wanna put your dumb ass up for auction
so i can hand you over to the lowest bidder
i'm molding myself into a person i don't want to be
an undesirable species, repulsive but alluring

i often forget that saying no is an option
a sign of a rejection to encourage ejection
get out of my face so i can scurry away
into a self-contained pit of fdjaihsfsioe

swimming in a sea of idon'tgiveafucks
i'm drowning but it's invigorating
i would pull you down with me but
i don't know who you are, what the hell?

how many eyes before i loses its value?
me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me
that's not how it works and i know it
here's a bad ending to this shit poem


----------



## shazam

carpe omnia said:


> none of these words mean a goddamn thing to me
> 
> i wanna put your dumb ass up for auction
> so i can hand you over to the lowest bidder
> i'm molding myself into a person i don't want to be
> an undesirable species, repulsive but alluring
> 
> i often forget that saying no is an option
> a sign of a rejection to encourage ejection
> get out of my face so i can scurry away
> into a self-contained pit of fdjaihsfsioe
> 
> swimming in a sea of idon'tgiveafucks
> i'm drowning but it's invigorating
> i would pull you down with me but
> i don't know who you are, what the hell?
> 
> how many eyes before i loses its value?
> me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me
> that's not how it works and i know it
> here's a bad ending to this shit poem


Magical. I shall reply to thou's poetry with one of my own.

TODAY!...I could not see,
I sat down and it bothered me,
I looked around to my dismay
I could not read all words today,
One foot AWAY from my square screen,
I blinked and squint' while eating greens,
my salad was lovely, it tasted delish
I may recommend it to a restaurant.


----------



## piano

x


----------



## Lycrester

I usually don't write prose here,but lately I've been wanting to become a foreign housewife.
Move away some thousand miles where no one speaks my native tongue. 
I want to raise children. Walk or drive them to and from school.
Cook dishes I've never heard of and have trouble pronouncing. 
I want to meet with other housewives in my neighborhood and go grocery shopping or hang out at the playground.
Something about being the best baker in town entices me. Being the favorite mother at the parent-teacher conference. The best dressed. The most beautiful.
And the best part? No one grew up with me. No one went to my high school. No one other than my children shares my blood.

You see I get these romantic visions in my head from time to time and they go against everything I spout on the daily. In reality,I get irritated when a man tells me what to do. Especially if they are a stranger. Perhaps due to my antelope-like essence,I'm easy to prey upon. I don't feel victimized for it. It's just unfortunate.

The men of my family are brash and thoughtless. Outside my brother,they find my appearance pathetic and my dreams even more unbearable. I am broken to some and a hilarious Cinderella to others and God damnit if I'm not smiling I must be a bitch! You don't party?! You have no man?! The fuck's wrong with you?! You think you're better?! 

With all that uncertainty and lack of support,I march on through this world with a divided sense of purpose.

Homemaker or Homebody? Homemaker or Homebody? Homemaker or Homebody?

As if I'm not capable of anything else.


----------



## Lycrester

Faith Farming

My home matches fertile ground.
Lush and green as the wealth I dream of.
A land of opportunity stretched far and gleams in the summer sun.
I will feast on its promise.


----------



## ientipi

Though somehow I don't hate Rome
The image of the throne
Recollects in my mind.
The lost, the hoped for, and craved
Dance the night away 
In my memories mind. 
But somehow the closest I can get
Is a drawing of the best
Mausoleum known.
But what I seek
And what I throw 
Into the air billows
Asking me if I'm sure.
Because a love tempered and half grown
In one I'll never know
Since that cloudy day in Rome.


Looking out into the sea
Nothing's seen but to me
Fireflies dancing.
All alone I have come
Thrown away my sun,
Crying higher into the night.
I know somehow things will change
As my luck starts to rearrange
Into the leaning strange
Building of wonder
In Rome.
My lover will conquer 
All and see it through. 
Looking out on the sea
all I see is you
A foggy shade of 
Peace and blue
You are my Rome.


----------



## Lycrester

*Canvas*

Rock bottom is supposed to be optimistic.
A bright white plain of infinity.
No one notices the temperature.
And I'm still freezing.


----------



## Lycrester

*Prose #2*

Wednesdays match me so well;halfway to joy or I dare say depression. It's as annoying as it feels to type out the word maybe due to all the dramatics that seem to trail behind. Much like my past. Not that I've done anything diabolical or abstract. I've just said some things that were rather inappropriate. And yet,I'm an extremely polite girl. Look at that,I managed to compliment myself. Maybe I'm not depressive after all. Just dramatic. I am a Wednesday.


----------



## ientipi

Up above
Higher than me.
I look at you half asleep
And the sight I see is one so dear. 
A walking moon Ray clear.
It is your dad
Of another man.
A walking shadow of your hand.
It touches me
It caresses all.
Your brave moon breaching skin
It feels so raw.


----------



## ientipi

Alone at last At last so lonely
A hidden past
A past so dear 
A killer smile
A tempting while
To leave for ever
Into rain and tears.


But my present beings
As it began 
With a gaze into the dark
An image in my hand


An occupied corner 
A mind unspoken
A single dream
filled token


You whisper softly
In my deep hole
Words of mighty wielding 
Speaking of a plan untold


----------



## ientipi

Releasing an enemy
Is like releasing time.
A stain on your sheet,
A scar in your mind.


And it makes your heart beat, 
As if beating were fast.
And I know a frown becomes one
As I look at the past.


But releasing an enemy 
Is like releasing time.
When they flowed through you,
The idea was find
And as you look back 
Into distant stars aligned,
Your hate and your distress
Alone it finds 
A newly stable mind.


A hate which is kind


----------



## ientipi

Sometimes things come to pass, 
and passing they do with feelings that last


----------



## shazam

Go away, bumblebee
Get out of my face 
Why do you fly around my head
can't wait for winter when you're dead.
Entering a shop you startled me
I have no pollen, can't you see?
I said "oh sssh*t" and entered the shop
The clerk observed and stared in shock
I said "not me, that bee is lost"
She said "ok, now please f*ck off".
Outside for lunch I hear you near
Your stupid buzz is always clear
I don't care for your sting it's just your sound
I always enjoy when you fly on the ground.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

*Alexander*: 


You move and you sway. You cause fog to circle around my eyes, mixed with light, mesmerized. You hypnotize me and yet somehow I'm free. You smirk and you say "hey." You don't come out at the light of day. 


I've been sitting by your gravestone for so long, talking to you. Sometimes you respond. We know we're not suppose to, that somehow this is wrong... But can't seem to stay away at least for too long. 


You say it hurts too much, that you're too attached and you're going to pull away. I get up, dust myself off and leave. Then you call my name, you pull me closer and we dance the macabre. It goes on forever and it never begins. It cannot be and yet it is. 


Each time you push me back to the land of the living i watch you die a little more, cringing in horror. I fear that one day you'll call my name and I won't hear. Your constant pulling away leaving me callous and deaf to your calls. 


People can't see what it is about this place that lures me in. In a world of chaos and pain you've held me tightly and been a friend. What they don't know is that I too, like you, for ages have been dead. Sleep well and I'll see you once again when you wake.


----------



## ientipi

To the boy who left me crying on those steps so long ago
You were my sun
You were my dreams
You were my every woe.
You were my brains
You were my heart
You were my home.
You were my everything, inside and out,
But now I've grown and I now know 
How crazy it was
To place my soul in your bones


----------



## shazam

Yes that rain through hindered doubt
swept by pain cut frost without
Yode a hinder clothed divine
thrust her fingers across the sky
life is sweet ode of thine.


----------



## Dalien

Don't close your eyes
I allowed the wine you offered
To wear me like a stain

I opened mine eyes with yours
Don't close my doors
To wear me like a sprain

I'm the women you need knot
Don't understand my hands
To wear me like a glove

I'm a woman I'm mine
Don't raise a glass to me
I'm already a symphony


----------



## Surreal Snake

Dalien said:


> Don't close your eyes
> I allowed the wine you offered
> To wear me like a stain
> 
> I opened mine eyes with yours
> Don't close my doors
> To wear me like a sprain
> 
> I'm the women you need knot
> Don't understand my hands
> To wear me like a glove
> 
> I'm a woman I'm mine
> Don't raise a glass to me
> I'm already a symphony


Love this one


----------



## Dalien

Surreal Snake said:


> Love this one


Thank you!


----------



## ientipi

why is it that i miss you when I'm hurt
as if you didnt break my bones
and strip all my worth. 


why is it that you keep feeling safe.
even when you're gone,
i feel my home is your place.


not to mention,
the fact that i hate you.
your inspiration
your cold blues. 


and i would say fuck you
in even an instant
if you reached out.
I’m not a fool.


i hate you
with tender love and care.
the craving i feel for your smile
kills me with despair.


----------



## ientipi

I love the beauty that exists with every moment of passing time, whether it’s struggle or happiness, at least it’s mine. 
It is divine
To be so fine,
as a moon struggling to eclipse the sun.
I love the wonders of the ocean
glancing forward at what I’ve become.
And not that its wonderful,
or admirable,
or sane.
but it’s mine,
only mine,
my rain. 
my clouds,
my laughs,
my sounds,
reverberating in my head.
the echoes bounce back 
and instead
inspiration, you comprehend?
cause i do.
I see every passing second like a gift from that one moon.


----------



## makeup

Look at me, look at what I've become
The poison you have intricately created
And poured into my brain—no, my soul
Has intoxicated every piece of me
I am still trying to clean myself,
I am still vomiting out the poison
...but I think some of it is stuck in my system.


----------



## bigdipper

Searching for some telling sign,
A nod to disregard my mind
I'm soon to return to a phase
Of innocence
And breathing without haste
Born into a wingless flight
Thrown into the dark of night
Searching with no torch to bear
For a friend, for help
To disengage my fears


----------



## bigdipper

Every day you wake again
Remind by the ghost inside
To mumble to the passersby
Who wont have time to save your life
You trip to see them see you fall
And talk to hear them hear you stall
And love to feel them feel your draw
And lie to sense them sense your gall


----------



## Laguna

the kind of kiss
that stops time


----------



## CrystallineSheep

I want to feel the warmth 
of your dreams as you 
embrace me darling
I want to know if you 
can feel me, feel me
You are a wonderful
word that I keep repeating 
in my mind as I close 
my eyes, as I drift off
to a space that is 
far away and enigmatic 
You are but a word that rolls
off my tongue like cool water 
that is cascading over
fine sand
Time has escaped us again 
I miss you darling
Your warmth has evaporated 
into the air again
Time has escaped us


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Forever breaking hearts
Forever breaking my own
Until the day finally arrives
When I come back home to you.


----------



## Kaisikudo

*Capricorn*


Who speaks in equations is never wasted, time
Unfurls rarely through the aisles of hours which assemble everything
Junctures idle enough to abandon yourself of purpose.
Nativized in blank expressions, their implied calligraphies
Adorn the silence between words
In a language of ceiling cracks and eager window frames,
Those paths our eyelids paint, unprivy to pursuit.

I've seized and fawned such moments;
Light flickers in my mouth, sometimes
I wear the letters of your name on the backs of my teeth,
Make half-washed small talk with myself,
Swaying without swimming, publish every syllable
So uncritically driven from the spring of credence, fostered
With such diction my thoughts
Begin to weigh less than excuses should.


Listen, my sweet, when the tides press their chorus into the sands,
When your guests deliver full recitals into empty glasses,
When the swelling swill of history is, for a moment--

--


Allow your hands their natural position,
Clasped, a coneshell baby
Or draping over a gentleman.
Be alone, or be alone together,
But appreciate the solitude vested within either.
These are the sounds of safekeeping,
The songs of rest,
The laughing bones of sea-soaked scapegoats.

I hear them - and can think only of your smile.
You kissed me so softly and from so far away
It felt like being touched by someone else's shadow

(and there could be nothing gentler).


----------



## Laguna

_feeling an immense amount of love today
extreme love
enveloping my fantasies in pure light
unimaginable bliss
can't believe I have to fight this_


----------



## TheHuman

*The Fog, The World*

It's the illusion of a beating heart 
that turns darkness into light 
it's a gravity of fall 
that turns chaos into whole 
it's the power of a chord 
that turns wild into the world 

The concept and the word 
the savage and the lord 
the missing piece of the truth 
creates the conflict and the sooth 
It's like dreaming with open eyes 
none knows where the body lies 
while swimming through the dream 
the concept becomes the theme 
the judge is the thief 
the happiness, the grief.


----------



## Valiums

*It Ends Like This*

The river got so quiet:
it burbled less and less,
til it slept. And like it,
the trees found silence best.
The wind settled on grasses
what didn't wave much anymore.
A peace walked beside the masses
who walked inside the door.


----------



## Kaisikudo

*Delay My Death*


Or love, swear we're sweetly dreaming this.
But if it so enamours you, to carry your dawns upright
As you tuck them beyond the curtains,
Posture us into claustrophobic golds, gleaming
Arms of light, like an angel's skeleton
Descending one another by our cloud-spines,


Slip with me safely from the canvas
To a pooling ocean, oily thin in our whereness, blue-black
As treading without within; but also whitely
Glistening, bloated in the veins of our wiseness.
I will be be shyless as the size of this,
Bolder than Ligeia's breath,
An unhushable symphony of rapture.


Stranger.
I adore you sempiternally.


I have carried you between my senses,
Held your soul like a fan brush,
Painted every day in shades befitting of you.
I will keep tomorrow as a promise.
I will pray while the sunlight sleeps upon your cheek,
That finally waking to this love
Preserves it's temporary permanence.


----------



## Laguna

I love him


----------



## piano

a heartfelt revelation with no delivery address. poof!


----------



## Penny

i fantasize about having sex with Satan
have I gone mad?
imagine the power he must have
not evil per se
punisher of the wicked
friend of the just
God's equal or just another expression of God in oneness

they say he's the deceiver
what truth lies anywhere anyway?
Balrog type creature or half man-half goat
what are looks when the essence is what captures you?

Jesus and Satan are friends, there is hardly a mention of one without the other
what's wrong with befriending Satan?
much maligned as yet to be seen
if my judgement falters


----------



## Laguna

vida mundana
No para el disfrute
Probando nuestra fortaleza
Luchando contra nuestros egos

amor mundano
más deseado
consumidor. crudo.
Amor intenso y duradero

mis amores. Mi querido
Rara ocasión en tiempo fugaz
Aplastamiento, deseo
Infructuoso para siempre dolor


----------



## piano

disclaimer: i don't write poetry, just lazy prose broken up into verses. bloop.


a docile cupid, equipped with a sheath of arrows; a wounded heart to match
she lives vicariously through the bonds she creates
hoping that someday she'll be granted the same

isolated in her castle, she looks down below
at the boundless potentials for love lingering on the streets of her home

a cold breeze arouses goosebumps, docile cupid shivers
it's a sanctuary of loneliness and she's packed with quivers

cloaked in a t-shirt, stained with blood all over
her face mimics confusion. how? she begins to ponder

her heart is bleeding, it turns out, so she turns her shirt inside out
viciously claws her heart out, weeping while laughing
it's a fate she chose all on her own
but really, how did all of this happen?


----------



## piano

@TheHuman that poem gave me goosebumps for real. wow.


----------



## TheHuman

ok not what i meant said:


> @TheHuman that poem gave me goosebumps for real. wow.


oh wow! That's awesome, I am glad you liked it  .


----------



## Bl0bfish

Here is a short story that I have written, I probably will continue the story but for now here is what I have:
*A Small Town Named Mountianside*
Mountainside was a small town in the middle of nowhere. It’s merely just a small town with its peaceful community, friendly government, and radio. In that town, lived Cecil, a young 14-year-old who went to school, participated in community events and listened to the radio from 3:30 to 5:30, just like every normal Mountainside citizen his age. Although there was one problem with Cecil, he wondered too much. Now, this was not illegal or anything like that, but wondering was something that was to be used with extreme caution and moderation under section 416-▽❚5-❖57� right under the ban on looking in the odd direction called “up”. Now those who didn’t follow the guidelines (Except for Cecil), simply never existed. But other than that, Cecil was just like every other resident in Mountainside….. Until he listened to the radio past 5:30.

It was on 17/18/◉ when Cecil’s view changed permanently, it was after his modern language class and Cecil still smelt like volcanic ash from the daily glowing obelisk reading. As he was heading home everything seemed completely normal, Jonathan was walking 2 ½ eyed dog, the 2nd hand clothing store was still glowing from radiation, and the police were busy setting up more cameras near windows to keep the town safe. After 10 minutes of walking, Cecil finally was in front of his house, he took one last good look at the town before he headed indoors to listen to the radio. But just as Cecil’s eye’s passed the forest leading up to the mountain surrounding the town he saw something odd. He saw a man, but there was something off about this particular man, Cecil blinked, he noticed that the man had deer head and was looking straight at him, not believing what he saw Cecil blinked again, the man was now gone. “How strange,” Cecil thought to himself as a warm breeze passed him, “It must be another local government experiment,”. 

When Cecil opened the door he ran right to his room, it was 3:29, and it was forbidden to miss the radio broadcast. 1 minute later, Cecil was sitting comfortably in his room waiting for the broadcast to start, he looked at his clock, “30 seconds over 3:30” he mumbled to himself, “maybe it’s broken” Cecil said, approaching his radio to see if it was working. But just as he got up from his chair, everything went black. Cecil was now asleep.

During that sleep, Cecil dreamt of the man with the deer head. The man, if he was a man, was speaking in a garbled language that Cecil did not understand, while a violin orchestra was playing in the dark void surrounding Cecil and the deer-man. 
“Who are you?” Cecil asked, walking towards the deer-man 
“Q▓▓k▒=▓#░░90▒?░w▓%░^▓;░p▒░▓░kl##▓▒io.” the man replied
Although Cecil did not understand, he subconsciously picked up on the abstract concept. So he decided to ask another question, “What do you want?” Cecil asked.
The man chuckled, and looked at Cecil, “Haven’t you been told not to ask questions?” 
“Yes, but,” Cecil retorted trying to find a reason to his madness,
“You still have so much to learn Cecil,” the deer-man said, “All you need to do for now is to just listen, listen Cecil and you will find answers.” The man was now gone and Cecil was left alone in the dark void with the violin music.

Cecil woke up in a cold sweat on his floor, confused and perplexed about his dream. He looked up at the clock, it read 5:35. At this moment, Cecil’s mind raced, he knew that it was illegal to stay awake past 5:35 and the punishments for doing so were horrific according to the manual. Cecil closed his eye shut, trying to go to sleep as fast as he could, if he was caught awake, his life would be over. “Come on, come on,” Cecil thought to himself, “Just go to sleep,” shutting his eyes even tighter. But then he heard music coming from the radio, the same music from his dream, this occurrence was very odd, yet the music somehow calmed him down. All of the thoughts about the crime that he had just caused somehow went away. Then, Cecil slowly opened his eye’s and listened, to the radio. Soon the music died down a voice could be heard, “If you follow them,” the radio crackled, “you will learn nothing. if you follow us, you will learn nothing, but if you look up, if you look up and question everything, you might learn something. Welcome listeners, to the night program.”


----------



## VoodooDolls

motto!

a stranger steps on the border of the edge
the reckless one who always confirms the rule
he doesn't know what he's running away from but he knows that
somewhere down there, they are looking at him, perhaps waiting for him
they ask him to jump, to not slow down
he's already getting late in giving an answer
and the signs that one day were his dilemmas
today serve as a guide for the action!

puffy eyes, his lips are stones
and a word on fire crossed his head
what a wonderful idea solitude gave him
turn off the pulse because it comes
it comes the fear of control
backbone sunset it is
earthworms his love
a tie that tightens the last drink in prison
and the signs that one day were his mottos
will now serve as a guide for the action!

what do you think when you look at him?
can you see yourself?, can you see the double life?
hundreds of medals hang from his neck
no one has seen them, they are not worth their weight


----------



## lolalalah

*Spring*

_❝Though night 
on our earth
spring lights the grounds.❞_​

It's an old one, but hey, I _suck_ at this and still like it.


----------



## DualGnosis

Found the Greatest:
It was like waking up in a dream,
With a soft touch of wind; serene
It seemed, and with the sun shining bright,
I gleamed at what I've seen till it was night,
I felt an essence without my sensation,
My eyes grew larger in my illumination,
Like I was lost in thought and rumination,
I sat still as my body fell into sedation,
My mind in activation,
My heart in assimilation,
My soul in elevation,
My thoughts in separation...

I've contained my concentration,
In this world I hope to obtain emancipation,
On a mission to obliterate my demons,
In full throttle, I'll leave them dreamin',
I'm bein' the greatest I could ever be,
I've found myself, and found the greatest...
The greatest will be me.


----------



## piano

what is poetry
but a sophisticated veneer
slicked over ordinary thoughts?
simple truths expressed pretentiously
through similes and metaphors
a coward's way out of honest articulation
with the defense of ambiguity


----------



## bleghc

i went to an eye doctor a few months back. she said, "call me ms. cupid - and once it comes up, it's just your luck that i'm also specialized in dealing with heart attacks." 

i remember her peculiar grin and her knowing looks - which brought up red flags and should've alarmed me somehow, no doubt... but then again, i've never been the kind to judge books by their covers. 

and so i came to the decision that i would've stayed. little did i know with that came a price i'd have to pay. she whispered , "oh, sweetie - there's just one thing you're missing." 

which didn't make much sense, for god-knows-how-many reasons. i had 20/20 vision, what was i missing?" 

i asked her this question and she half-heartedly laughed - told me, "it's fine, it's fine. a minute's all i need to craft something up." that something, she said, was called "rose-tinted glasses", 

gave it free of charge. said the world would look better if i put it on. 

and so an unorthodox type of once upon a time with: spoiler-alert no happily ever after began. 

i gave it a shot and she was quite right. 

i went from living in what seemed like eternal darkness to seeing the light. 

but little did i know just how painfully bright light could be until i saw you who now means everything to me. 

it was like staring wide-eyed into the sun, thinking that somehow, someway, i wouldn't go blind. but i'm weak and i'm tired and i'm done. i'm resigned. 

i hope you had fun while it lasted because now i'm trying my hardest to leave. 

believe me when i say i had never intended for this but i have burned in your light for far too long and all on my own to withstand much of more. 

so i'm saying goodbye to you and ms. cupid. i'll see you again but until then, our story's concluded. 

these rose-tinted glasses were nice and all but there comes a point where seeing all that rose becomes your downfall. 

too busy appreciating the hues of the red from the green to the point where you've forgotten there goes more facets left unseen. 

from the thorns that will prick you to the blood stains it leaves. 

and it's not that you've deceived me but i've deceived myself into continuously pricking my fingers caused by the trigger of the thought that maybe if i pricked enough, you'd somehow see that and realize that i was enough. 

but i'm not, at best i'm an afterthought, even worse, just a backup reminding you just how lovely you are in spite of all these scars you've left. 

... i should've left. 

a long time ago. so why is it that i don't have enough self-respect to finally give up?

i mustered up the discipline to finally do just that. 

came back to ms cupid with her glasses in my hands, gave her thanks for the experience for it's certainly made a difference. 

she told me, "please keep it, my dear, for someday you'll see that someone else will wear them too just like you. but the rose shall only appear whenever they're around you. just wait. after all, they say patience is a virtue."


----------



## shazam

I had an idea
But I forgot to put it on the paper
so now it's gone
There's something
something aching in my bones
it's colder then my eyes can see 
but I feel it
momomoan.


----------



## Penny

Hopscotch

Quiet
enough
to hear
The insanity in my own mind
Back to 1
Hopscotch
I went out of the line
and I can't find my rock


----------



## PariahParty

Cancer froths from a rabid thought
And sanity evaporates
Dissipated like a flat joke
Leaving only want and fear
I want to believe there was more than this
But the moral stampede is deafening
Steam trails in its wake
Drying men into moments
With craven satisfaction


----------



## PariahParty

*Goodbye, Andrea*

There's blood in an artist's ink
They write with bone
Their pages think
They pour endless breath on every page
Crafting death
Defeating age
With sinew sublimed into words
Beyond a voice
They are heard


----------



## shazam

Cooking le BBQ on le heat,
I played with @Sensational when it came to her feet :wink:
I'm a hungry le hippo and I need some le munch,
I look forward to tickling and testing my crunch.


----------



## shameless

fartface said:


> Cooking le BBQ on le heat,
> I played with @Sensational when it came to her feet :wink:
> I'm a hungry le hippo and I need some le munch,
> I look forward to tickling and testing my crunch.


I find myself lost in your deep poetic mysticism. I long for the moment. Ever and ever. You truly deeply captivated me from depths so far with in I never knew they could be found. Oh how I longed to hear such penetratingly hard and deep words of impact. The thrusts of my very soul have come to surface.

Signed, Cream Pie or just another poser Vanilla trying to sound rainbow sherbert .


----------



## shazam

Sensational said:


> I find myself lost in your deep poetic mysticism. I long for the moment. Ever and ever. You truly deeply captivated me from depths so far with in I never knew they could be found. Oh how I longed to hear such penetratingly hard and deep words of impact. The thrusts of my very soul have come to surface.
> 
> Signed, Cream Pie or just another poser Vanilla trying to sound rainbow sherbert .


Mmm, vanilla sprinkle.


----------



## Penny

pinky threw a rocket at the wall
and jorge had a good run with the ball,
and they both took a look
opened a book
and said yes come one come in all


----------



## makeup

Guns and spread out static
I aim it right at my neck
Soundless bullets shoot,
My head decapitates
And my hands hold it
Like it's a trophy
Soon I will show it
To the world around me
That I have won my prize.

A knife and a fork
I slice right into my chest
And draw out my heart
I put it on the floor
Then taking a seat
And I start dining
It tastes like
Blood
Dreams
Memories
Something I don't wish
To show anyone
So I eat up, eat up.

I'm finished here.


----------



## Lycrester

Dirty Soapbox
Let me be your cheap chaperone.
Your night that brings the morning storm.
A constant reiteration.
Although you cannot see it.
That high crystal ball will one day break.


----------



## DualGnosis

That Moment
Door bells ringing,
My heart keeps beating,
Nervous, hoping for high heaven,
Counting stars like I was seven,
On purpose, the door swings,
Faster than my eyes can blink,
Felt like I heard seven angels sing,
C Major, I couldn't even think,
What words could I describe,
The sight that jealous men would hide,
Fighting the feelings in futility, it's defeating,
Beauty is just a word, but she's the meaning,
And before I could breathe,
I felt a gentle touch on me,
An embrace unbreakable,
And affection inescapable,
And a smile unbelievable,
And a kiss incomparable,
And a love unmistakable,
And a moment unforgettable...


----------



## DualGnosis

Entry #52717
Service got me nervous,
My reflex got me on edge,
I digress for it emerges complex,
On the cliff between the wedge,
Believe in me, all I am is what I seem,
I don't bleed, all I do is dream,
Perplexed, out of context,
What I do for sex,
What I want to do next,
I'm limitless, for there is no contest,
Forget death, all I seek is the best,
Arguments in my rhythm,
But nobody ever wants to listen,
Full of conflicts no one ever missin'
I've been closing my eyes wishin'
For a clear path, unclear is the future,
Immature for certain, hoping for a girl cuter
than the one I had last night,
No worries is the mission for my real wife,
But marriage is a contract,
Meaningless is the present sight,
Chained to the paper like a fiend on crack.


----------



## Doctor Mindela

One Slytherin’s Solitude (6/2/17)

I don’t mind drinking this solitude
Grand times spent alone, planning and procuring imaginings of futures past
The ideas I wanted to enact, the feelings I desire to analyze
It’s a jolly wicked pastime, making yourself lucid, 
You dance, you delight, you deliberate, then you deliver
But in some form of grand finale you say ‘hey I prospered, I channeled and I got better’
So let me drop all that I am doing to take 5 seconds to close my eyes. 
Take in the art and science of it all, 
And warm up to the notion of the good life being steps and inches away


----------



## Ballerina Boy

This piece was selected from some poetry I sent in to be published in a student artistic magazine. The funny story behind it is that I got the idea from a time where I had drank a couple beers over at a bar in downtown where they were having a Valentine's day special. Anyways, I had walked outside because I overheard that there was a lady doing tarot-card readings and so I obliged and asked what the future of the Earth was expected to be like. It was interesting and had opened me up to discussing some of the thoughts that had been in my mind from what I learned in the news. Not usually something that I do often but I suppose not everything can be taken through assumption. The style of poetry I used comes from the ode poems or where you address something and perform a writing based on your thoughts.

To a gypsy lady,

I like that you don't have a place to go but I hate it whenever I'm homeless

Why is it that you can get nowhere with a person who's always going places
And why is everything with you a New York minute
No timezone changes
Trouble

Your patience doesn't match mine
Or maybe it's just a difference in view
Unconditional logic

Gorgeous but forever gone with the wind
You are the Scarlet, the myth, the muse
Please answer
See me outside
Yeah, what you're looking at is well received

Look here
Aren't I what's important
Dare I say, real?
You know what's real, because it follows you

Gypsy lady


----------



## goldthysanura

A walk

The lightbulbs in the house are not alive any longer
And their souls lie in a heaven in which every source of light is now unique

Leaving me in a state of tranquility, the rough and chicken-skin like surfaces on my body casting shadows I can’t see anymore

Walk forward out the door, through the nameless alley, down streets with names
Here are a multitude of purple flowers, which someone has planted in order that the colors would make others feel less gray, and they lie in front of this house growing their roots into the soil which is very new but very old, and underneath that soil there is rock, and resentment, felt by the people who used to live here.
I can be here unthinking, moving through a neutral sense of place, and I can move in life from room to room, from skull to skull,

Wondering where inside myself my real peace of mind lies,
Because my mind alone can’t be it when so much else exists. 
I want to appreciate every bend of the world, hear it speak the names of streets in my ear.
I imagine being any other animal but a human would be like moving my body as lines in a poem through the woods,
And as I read this walk as a stanza, like a bell ringing as the sun sets,
I hope I can carve away my exterior rind, permeated with bitter juice
And get to the center of the fruit


----------



## ientipi

What is lost and cannot be found
was never there, was never proud
of the work you do, of the risks you take
to be a friend, to obligingly save face. 
You're in pain, with no way to say
why or who or dimensions to praise
A warrior only in the minds of gods
converted to savior to settle the throngs
of images in your head
breaking apart 
the only wed
self of your own:
the part of yourself not yet fully grown.

There comes a time when you must face
desirable to not all does not mean no desire nor place.
Friends are fine, intentions remain true.
So why does it feel like a boulder crumbling through.
Why is there this pressure upon my heart
keeping it from trying to start
yet keeping it alive. 
There is no emotion that is not grand,
reinforced by the small sand in your palm.
Just be yourself? But it feels so wrong.
But that's what he said, and that's what he meant.
Except, is it? Just friends. Three years of hoping condemned to end?


----------



## Inveniet

Lay down you sword,
the enemy is floored.
Your castle stand erect,
all attacks are checked.

A new sun rises,
go collect your prices.
It is time to show mercy,
no more curse-see?


----------



## DualGnosis

She spreads her wings like an eagle,
Setting her sights towards the future,
No words could stop her.

But when she flies, she does not soar,
She hovers and flies like a butterfly,
A gentle but free creature.

I watch her not too far, not too close,
Wondering if I should catch her, or let her go,
A dilemma for the observer.

But such is the ever fleeting moment of love.


----------



## bleghc

a title you won’t remember written by a person you won’t either

sometimes i wonder what it means
when others tell me to embrace being unique 
to tell me that i’m one in a million 
when the actuality of the situation is that i’m not even one in a billion, no, but seven
seven billion others on this earth 
and for every single tenth of a second that goes by at least ten more are born
and a hundred more we say goodbye to

suffice to say, that notion negates from the idea that the majority of us will ever leave a legacy 
and maybe i’m being cynical but almost always does that all-too-familiar feeling of inferiority wash over me as i remind myself of the guarantee that not only am i in that majority but i…? 
… i assure you
_i_
won’t even be remembered 
disappearing almost as quickly as i entered, every fragment of every memory you have of me severed 
like the formation of the words on this page as i go back and delete
as if any more edits to what i write and what i say and how i say it will somehow convey a better, perfect, image of me

_please
_
stay

_look_ at me 
don’t forget me

... can you even see me?


----------



## Inveniet

I procrastinate my life,
no time for a wife.
I rather spend it here,
increasing my posting tier.

It is kinda sad,
that it makes me glad.
Looking at an arbitrary number,
while I stay in my slumber.

8825 is the new high!
It is enough to make me cry.
Instead I make it into a rhyme,
to atone for my crime.


----------



## Fawny

Beyond the constraining realm of actuality
We'd be perfect
Two separate, meandering souls
Aliens who sough peace of mind
Through mere knowledge of the other's existence

But flesh and blood that we are
We will never transcend time and space
And slow dance on Saturn's rings
To an orchestra of celestial bodies

For even when the only conclusion remaining
Is that it's all been decided
Stars aligning, bridging separate, seemingly unrelated occurrences
Choice still persists

The unpredictability of another
The weight of human action
Granting some freedom and perspective
Sturdy wings for soaring through sunsets
While others remain paralyzed
Cold, afraid, undeniably caged with no key in sight

"He loves me, he loves me not"
How superfluous


----------



## Libra Sun

-I wrote this last week and it means the absolute world to me. Not the writing, but the moment, the event that changed my life. I added the rest under a spoiler in case not everyone wants to read anything too verbose.-

I keep thinking about how positive I feel lately, how everything seems to be falling into place, and that there's something potentially amazing that's going to come out of this. 

* *




Coming out to my cousin was probably the most terrifying thing ever, but her reaction means more to me than I could ever express. I was mad at her the other day, because she wasn't acting in a way I expected her to. The reason and situation are irrelevant, but I noticed I didn't hold onto the negative for as long as I usually do. I didn't bury myself deep in the anger and pain, and instead, I found solace in the fact that what happened, her not living up to my expectations was nothing in comparison to the unconditional love that I got from her when I came out. I have a tendency to put people on pedestals, and it's really time I set them free. And it's funny, ever since I had this revelation, I've been reading a lot about people and how they owe us nothing, that our expectations chain not only the other person, but ourselves to ideals that don't truly exist. And I'm honestly okay with that. I'm okay with knowing that I have no control, and I feel like, for the first time in my life, I've jumped off my own ledge into the waters that have the capacity to be turbulent at times, but despite this, I should never stop swimming. It reminds me of being on the beach with my cousin, and how I just wanted to stay in the water; I wanted to feel the ocean penetrate my skin, and I was fascinated with how the seemingly cold waters warmed up to me very quickly. It warmed my insides, and I was so happy. We sat, we splashed, we laughed, all while the scorching sun beat down on us, and I had never felt more alive. I felt healed, and I knew in that particular moment, standing beside her in the ocean, that I was ready to confess my biggest secret to her. She hasn't made me regret it yet, and that's when I realized we give people too much power over our minds. Even if she didn't live up to this overreaching ideal in my head, that shouldn't give me a reason to regret opening my heart and sharing with her the biggest part of me. I'm well aware, that if we judge her by past history, that there's a good chance she can turn on me, that I won't always have this open, close, beautiful relationship with her. But deep down I know, that I left a piece of myself with her the moment I uttered the words "I really need to tell you something. Something about me. Something I've been hiding for decades." I'll never forget the sympathy in her eyes, the wonder twinkling beneath slight awe that I'm sharing something so deeply personal. I took a heavy breath and confessed, and her reaction was -"Oh my god, really? The genuine, loving, unaffected smile lit up her entire face as she asked me the question that made me nearly burst into tears... "Are you happy?" "Yes, I am" I uttered with absolutely no hesitation in my voice or in my heart. "Then that's all that matters." And she proceeded to assure me that no one in our family would judge me. "For a 90 year old woman, Nana is pretty open minded." And at that, I smiled, my erratic heartbeat nearly erupting from the confines of my chest. I know that I will never lose her. "I'm so glad you told me, that you shared this with ME" Stressing "me" as if astonished that I gave her a personal invitation to my garden of secrets and letting her touch all the flowers, unafraid of her hands even accidentally ripping my delicate stems. But even then, I realize, despite all the love she's given me, I can't put her on a pedestal because that isn't fair. It's not fair to expect someone to be more than who they are. With that note, I am truly, truly happy, and I can say that with a conviction I never knew existed. And that is real peace.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Wrote this as a mix of feelings and moments in rhyme.

--------------

Alone,
There is no one to hold.
The sweet sound of howling wind,
Against my ears, face, and hair.

Often, we are left together.
Fighting for nothing.
Dreaming of an ending.
Knowing the despair. 

Forgiving and trying.
To only end up lying.
Why does it not surprise?
This tired sighing.

The pain of internal dying.


----------



## goldthysanura

I die with joy and an orange belly

I jump over a Jacob’s ladder 
and become my children
On the border between the mundane and the second revelations 
at last I can disintegrate into sharper shapes
as colors separate and oil slick the water
and cause me to slip beneath the surface

crying, my tears watershed me to the sea
I know you understand me fully

My exultation rises as the tide does and 
all I want to do is encompass every wave and become an equation
of equality with all of being
Crashes of mermaids and tigers
call me to arms
I am being roused out of silence
I can feel them move my muscles

my mouth is open wide inhaling as I scream


----------



## DualGnosis

A Haiku:
The Electors have met,
And all the world is in flames,
Keeps my popcorn fresh.


(Shedding this haiku from my signature, and keeping it here as a piece of my memory...)


----------



## goldthysanura

Someone's blood rushes
Bursts their veins
People in a town below hear a sound
A roar that is 1000 voices. One for each foot
Of vertical drop down the mountain.
A man rides the red wave
At 90 miles per hour. He feels no fear
He feels excited, fierce and brave
And he feels no pain
Everything he owns,
All his family,
His whole entire life,
Gets brushed aside
Crushed by his blood
You can't hear sound very well underwater
You can't hear anything at all
His blood mixes with their bodies' blood
They pretend not to hear, not to feel
But they hear all, they feel all


----------



## Fawny

monster vs. myth

a beast
decomposing and infected
"don't stare," they whisper
but the grotesque reality is universal
scraped palms riddled with callouses
badges of brutality
claws, firm and vicious
crafted to agitate sound souls
skin, nearly translucent
soft, delicate, clean, pure
craving to be cherished
wrinkled, bruised, scarred, tainted
disposed of
shielding a heart of jagged stone
rotting to its aching core
but steady echoes persist, violently cry
vital and aflow with the
innocent, petty, naive daydreams
disregarded by her wary spirit
as but a myth dropping in from a far off lonesome cloud​


----------



## Siggy

Wrote this awhile back and posted on another forum. Made a slight revision though. 

The days are filled with gloom
And there are is no more cheer
I have a ticket to the Moon


The ship will be ready soon
The time is drawing near
The days are filled with gloom
Should I wear a costume?
Or would that look weird? 
I have a ticket to the moon


It started in the classroom
Around this time last year
The days are filled with gloom
We are putting up balloons
To celebrate the sphere
I have a ticket to the moon


The ship is full, there is no more room
The view of earth is crystal clear
The days are filled with gloom
I have a ticket to the moon


----------



## Surreal Snake

Zombie Siggy said:


> Wrote this awhile back and posted on another forum. Made a slight revision though.
> 
> The days are filled with gloom
> And there are is no more cheer
> I have a ticket to the Moon
> 
> 
> The ship will be ready soon
> The time is drawing near
> The days are filled with gloom
> Should I wear a costume?
> Or would that look weird?
> I have a ticket to the moon
> 
> 
> It started in the classroom
> Around this time last year
> The days are filled with gloom
> We are putting up balloons
> To celebrate the sphere
> I have a ticket to the moon
> 
> 
> The ship is full, there is no more room
> The view of earth is crystal clear
> The days are filled with gloom
> I have a ticket to the moon



Love it!


----------



## bleghc

if only the rate at which you said 
_i love(d) you_
came less quickly than when you realized
you didn’t 
because unlike feelings 
you can never take back words
and fuck
do they 
_hurt_
throw me sticks
throw me stones 
break all of my bones 
but don’t tell me you love me 
because that’s what
_kills_ me the most


----------



## bleghc

_close the door_,
i remind myself
before anyone can enter
hide the keys within the holes of your heart
the ones he used to
open and
break
you the second you let him
uncover your layers
not like there were many to begin with
maybe that’s why he 
ripped 
you apart so easily
because you opened yourself up so conveniently 
not having understood you also opened up a door of
not love, no, but
pain
though, i admit i’d be lying if i said i said it was a kind 
i didn’t want to feel all over again
unrequited are these feelings
and unrequited they’ll stay
yet, i keep the door open 
in the hopes you’ll re-enter
one day

_- from a girl who loves you more than she could ever love herself_


----------



## DualGnosis

My ecstasy keeps leaving,
The feel good shit is fleeting,
Dependency is not an option,
I'm not addicted,
I'm not a victim,
I refuse adoption,
I say no to that melodic,
My high is episodic,
Started dreaming erotic,
Started fiending exotic,
Don't feed me those narcotics,
Believe in me, I'm so chaotic,
Pop the pretty girl named Molly,
I danced with Mary Jane so jolly,
Life is folly, drop the bomb,
I'm so fucking calm,
I'm losing my grip,
Escape is a pretty mistress,
She gave me a tip,
"Touch my lips, but please no witness"
Says it's insurance
Designated my endurance.
I don't need help, I need assurance.


----------



## Penny

*a haiku*
autumn leaves turning
blushing scarlet and golden
maroon like my heart 



*A*ll the world is aglow
*U*nder autumn skies
*T*urning leaves mark the passing of time
*U*ndulating in the crisp breeze
*M*indful of winter's approach
*N*one will survive


----------



## Siggy

It came in the mail only yesterday 
A letter, but from whom I do not know
It was on fine paper, with black and grey
 reminded me of a time long ago
 A story of a girl and a pirate
who fell in love on Irelands fine shores
she wore a fine dress with pretty eyelets 
 He bore the injuries of Pirate wars 
 they sailed the seas, and explored many lands
taunting ships and taking pieces of eight 
as their victims gave in their demands
 The world was all their own to dominate


I do not have names, but who could they be?
alas, as they are relatives of me


----------

